# ~~November Sparklers 2010 Official 3rd Tri Thread~(40 Baby Girls & 43 Baby Boys Born)



## majm1241

Well, here it is!:kiss: We were asked to have someone at the end of November start the thread so I volunteered since I am due on November 30th. Let me know where to add you if you would like to join. If you are on the list already and need anything changed, please let me know what date you are on already because I don't know off the top of my head and it will be easier for me to update and not have to search through. :thumbup: Also, let me know if you need a :blue::pink:or:yellow: by your name! :kiss:

*Facebook Group:* https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...0723438&ref=ts

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/450749-november-sparklers-2010-mummys-daddys-thread.html



*November Due Dates
*


*1*
:pink:PeaceLoveBaby:pink:Beautiful Abbey Rose was born on 10/15/2010
:yellow:Stargirl69:yellow:
:yellow:vndeb:yellow:
:yellow:imapepper:yellow:
:yellow:upsybetsy:yellow:
:yellow:Mini Ginge:yellow:
:yellow:mommymillard:yellow:
:yellow:LollieK:yellow:
:pink:Autumnbabe:pink:Beautiful Anna Beth was born on 11/12/2010 @ 2:18 p.m.
:pink:ShanandBoc:pink:Beautiful Elleah Kay was born on 11/5/2010 @ 8:24 p.m. weighing 8lbs 1oz.
:pink:xoButterfly25:pink:
:blue:gemabee:blue:Beautiful Finnlay was born on 11/14/2010 @ 8:06 p.m. weighing 8lbs. 6oz.

*2*
:yellow:Captainj1:yellow:
:yellow:jojoD:yellow:
:blue:Marie1337:blue:Beautiful Flynn was born on 11/6/2010 weighing 8 lbs. 8 oz.
:yellow:vesna_mk:yellow:
:yellow:mommaof3:yellow:
:pink:jkbmah:pink:Beautiful Emilia Rose was born on 10/27/2010 weighing 5lbs 1oz.
:yellow:MrsNovBaby:yellow:
:pink:Carlyp1990:pink:

*3*
:yellow:AKP:yellow:
:yellow:redberry3:yellow:
:yellow:J-DEPP:yellow:
:yellow:MissDee-89:yellow:
:pink:ssmith1503:pink:Beautiful Connie was born on 11/3/2010 @ 1:58 p.m. weighing 7Ibs. 1oz. 
:yellow:Cocobelle:yellow:Beautiful George Samuel was born on 11/4/2010 @ 11:33 p.m. weighing 6 lbs. 3oz.
:blue:vaniilla:blue:Beautiful Baby Boy was born on 10/22/2010 @ 5pm
:blue:effalump:blue:

*4*
:yellow:Novemberbabe:yellow:
:yellow:gingerbaby4us:yellow:
:yellow:Darlah:yellow:
:pink:blkhairbeauty:pink:Beautiful Madelyn Laneya was born on 10/24/2010 weighing 8 lbs & was 19 inches 
:yellow:Trying4ababy:yellow:Beautiful Madison Summer was born on @ 4:55 p.m. weighing 7 lbs 14 oz & 18 3/4 inches long.
:pink:snoopchick82:pink:
:yellow:missamoo:yellow:
:blue:weezyweu:blue:Beautiful Leo was born on 11/9/2010 @ 12:28 p.m. weighing 8lbs.11oz. & 40cm long
:pink:makithappen:pink:Beautiful Grace was born on 11/2/2010 @ 5:40 a.m. weighing 7lbs 4oz
:blue:lyndsey3010:blue:Beautiful Oakley was born on 10/22/2010
:blue:frsttimemommy:blue:Beautiful Trystin was born on 10/26/2010

*5 Bonfire Day (UK)*
:yellow:flimsey:yellow:
:yellow:ewok111:yellow:
:yellow:wantingmore:yellow:
:blue:MaybeMomSarah:blue:Beautiful Thomas Joseph was born on 11/3/2010 @ 4:39 a.m. weighing 7lbs. 6oz. & was 18.5 inches long
:yellow:rabab780:yellow:
:yellow::yellow:Mrs R :baby::baby:*Twins!*:yellow::yellow:
:pink:lolpants:pink:Beautiful Phoebe was born on 11/11/2010 @ 4:43 a.m. weighing Emmalina Rose was born today at 11:27 am 7lbs 6oz.
:blue:BeachPrincess:blue:Beautiful Baby Boy born on 10/29/2010 weighing 6 lbs 13 oz.
:yellow:vndeb:yellow:
:yellow:Belle1610:yellow:
:blue::blue:bushtwins :baby::baby:*Twins!*:blue::blue: Beautiful Freddie & Charlie were born on Oct. 5th @ 7:32 a.m. and 7:40 a.m.
:blue:charlotte-xo:blue:
:pink:iow_bird:pink:
:blue:ethansmommy:blue:
:yellow:Kellycool:yellow:Beautiful Addison Reece Kidgell was born on 11/14/2010 @ 7:53 p.m. & weighing 9lbs. 4oz.
:pink:Louise-H'08:pink:Beautiful Erin Amanda Harris was born on 11/6/2010 @ 4:05 p.m. weighing 7lbs 9oz.

*6*
:pink:RowleyPolie:pink:Beautiful Madison Brook was born on 11/6/2010 weighing 8lbs. 6oz. & 20.5 inches long
:yellow:chocolate:yellow:
:yellow:litbetloo:yellow:
:blue:jogami:blue:
:yellow:Stacey01:yellow:
:yellow:Blu10:yellow:
:blue:mommy2baby2:blue:Beautiful Tristan was born on 9/20/2010 weighing 4lbs 5oz.
:pink:you&me:pink:Beautiful Amber Harrie Coates born on 10/29/2010 @ 10:10a.m. weighing 7lb 12oz
:yellow:hinkybinky:yellow:Beautiful Baby Boy born on 11/8/2010 @ 2:00 p.m.
:pink:shyfox1988:pink:Beautuful Emily Sapphire Gracelynn was born on 11/11/2010 @ 1.26 a.m. Weighing 8lbs 11oz.
:pink:izziebelle:pink:

*7*
:yellow:Mrshoochoo:yellow:
:yellow:Diggydog:yellow:
:yellow:lauralou82:yellow:
:blue:mommyconfused:blue:Beautiful Cooper was born on 10/26/2010 @ 4:11 p.m. weighing 7 lbs 6 oz.
:yellow:Catticus:yellow:
:yellow:Effalump:yellow:
:yellow:floridamom:yellow:
:pink:quaizer:pink:Beautiful Jessica Novia was born on 10/27/2010 weighing 7lb 9oz
:yellow:Midnight_Moon:yellow:
:pink:stacy01:pink:
:yellow:Katy_Taty:yellow:
:blue:Holly87:blue:
:blue:bubbywings:blue:Beautiful Grayson Jude was born on 11/3/2010 @ 4:39 p.m. weighing 8lbs. 12 oz. & was 20 3/4 in.
:yellow:smards:yellow:
:pink:sparky32:pink::angel:Beautiful Grace:angel:born on 6/10/2010 

*8*
:yellow:SBHB#3:yellow:
:yellow::yellow:izziebelle :baby::baby:*Twins*:yellow::yellow:
:yellow:mamagreenbean:yellow:
:yellow:jkj22:yellow:
:yellow:Mrs Holmesy:yellow:
:blue:fairygirl:blue::angel: Beautiful Max :angel:born on 9/24/2010
:pink:jennyellen13:pink:
:yellow:Kitten-B:yellow:Beautiful Sam was born on 11/16/2010 @ 5:26 a.m. weighing 7lbs. 10 oz.
:blue:1four1cooking:blue:

*9*
:yellow:savingme:yellow:
:yellow:KandG82:yellow:
:yellow:Espresso:yellow:
:yellow:OneProudMommy
:yellow:DreaminOfBaby:yellow:
:yellow:sjb1985:yellow:Beautiful Chloe was born on 11/13/2010 @ 9:05 p.m. weighing 7lbs. 11.5oz.
:pink:sophie c:pink:Beautiful Lainey Mae was born on 11/13/2010 weighing 6lbs. 14oz. 
:blue:nanomey:blue:
:pink:Eskimobabys:pink:Beautiful Emmalina Rose was born on Veterans Day (in U.S.) 11/11/2010 @ 11:27 a.m. weighing 7lbs 6oz.

*10*
:yellow:fuzzylu:yellow:
:yellow:Branigan:yellow:
:pink:SilasLove:pink:Beautiful Madelyn Tashara was born on 11/8/2010 @ 6:45 a.m. weighing 6lbs. 15.8oz & 19in long.
:pink:octoberbabe:pink:Beautiful Eleanor Jean Mckay was born on 11/21/2010 @ 7:20 a.m. 
:yellow:kizzy26:yellow:
:pink:pichi:pink:Beautiful Pixxie was born on 11/14/2010 @ 1:55 p.m. weighing 7 lbs. 15 oz.
:blue:anna matronic:blue:Beautiful Evan was born on 10/27/2010 @ 9.54 a.m. Weighing 7lbs 4ozs
:blue:angelkatelyn:blue:
:yellow:Bertsbaby1:yellow:
:blue:babigaeta:blue:
:blue:babyblue_eyes:blue:
:pink:BabyMama89:pink:
:yellow:Celtic Dragon:yellow:

*11*
:yellow:pixiepower:yellow:
:pink:barasti:pink:
:yellow:mamashakesit:yellow:
:yellow:Marlarky:yellow:
:yellow:LPF:yellow:
:yellow:k1w1 baby:yellow:
:blue:Wants2bmummy:blue:Beautiful Baby Boy was born on 11/7/2010 @ 10:19 p.m. weighing 6lbs. 15.5oz.
:blue:devonangel:blue:
:yellow:Sam292:yellow:
:blue:emmi26:blue:
:blue:sazza:blue:

*12*
:yellow:twingletons:yellow:Beautiful Baby Girl was born on 10/30/2010 weighing 7lbs. .& 52cm long.
:yellow:Kaesen_Jade:yellow:
:yellow:nicegirl22:yellow:
:yellow:mommydrgnfly:yellow:Beautiful Keira Michelle she was born on Veterans Day (in U.S.) 11/11/2010 @ 12:09 p.m. weighing 8lbs. 6oz. & 20 1/4 inches long.
:yellow:Tadpoley:yellow:
:yellow:charli87:yellow:
:pink:becci:pink:Beautiful Isabelle was born on10/17/2010 @ 11:52 p.m. weighing 6 lbs 4 oz.
:blue:pixelle:blue:Beautiful Kai born on 11/3/2010 @ 10:19 p.m. weighing 7 lbs. 1 oz
:pink:GossipGirly:pink:Beautiful Baby Girl born on 10/30/2010 @ 3:30am weighing 6lb 11oz 
:blue:pixydust:blue:

*13*
:blue:Mei190:blue:
:yellow:babyblue_eyes:yellow:
:yellow:sarafused:yellow:Beautiful Baby Boy born on 11/3/2010 @ 8:06 p.m. weighing 7lbs 15oz & 51cm long.
:blue:loulabump:blue:Beautiful Ryan was born on 10/29/2010 @ 2:15pm weighing 6lbs 6oz
:yellow:Prinny:yellow:
:yellow:megs79:yellow:Beautiful Frida was born on 11/14/2010 @ 11:00 p.m. weighing 7 lbs. 15 oz.


*14*
:yellow:CedarWood:yellow:
:yellow:Kaede351:yellow:
:pink:chella:pink:Beautiful Eryn Wilcox on 11/24/2010 @ 9:23 a.m. & weighing 8lbs. 6oz.
:yellow:Naturalmystic:yellow:
:yellow:dawnethan:yellow:
:yellow:EverythingXd:yellow:
:blue:youngmum2b:blue:
:yellow:MumOfPlenty:yellow:

*15*
:yellow:NewMoon:yellow:
:yellow:kizzykat:yellow:
:yellow:emmyloo:yellow:
:yellow:sue247:yellow:
:yellow:petalhead:yellow:
:yellow:pixydust:yellow:
:pink:Worrisome:pink:Beautiful Millie Rose was born on 11/10/2010 weighing 8.5lbs.
:yellow:JackieD:yellow:
:blue:Mei190:blue:Beautiful Nathaniel was born on 11/21/2010

*16*
:blue:TySonNMe:blue:Beautiful Jackson was born on 11/8/2010 @ 2:48p.m. weighing 8 lbs. 8 oz. & 20" long
:yellow:Mummylou23:yellow:
:yellow:Dragonfly:yellow:Beautiful Alexander St.John Smith was born on 11/28/2010 @ 5:07 a.m. weighing 8lbs.
:yellow:forgodssake:yellow:Beautiful Leo William Anthony was born on 11/19/2010 @ 7:18 p.m. weighing 8lbs. 7oz.
:pink:stardust599:pink:
:yellow:pinklizzy:yellow:Beautiful Baby Girl born on 11/9/2010 @ 2:21 a.m. weighing 6lbs. 7oz.
:pink:17thy:pink:
:pink:Hedgewitch:pink: Beautiful Aggie was born on 10/7/2010 weighing 5lbs 3 oz.

*17*
:yellow:mightyjoe:yellow:
:blue:Chatterbox84:blue:Beautiful Aaron was born 11/13/2010 @ 6:37 p.m. weighing 5lbs. 15oz.
:pink:MissMammaToBe:pink:Beautiful Raphaëlle was born on 11/10/2010
:pink:Jayde1991:pink:Beautiful Corin Mae Rose was born on 10/12/2010 weighing 4 lbs 2 oz.
:blue:vhal_x:blue:
:pink:Linds79:pink:Beautiful Isabella Rose, born on 11/5/2010 @ 4:45 p.m. weighing 9lbs 10oz.
:pink:bexyd31:pink:
:pink:layneeleigh:pink:
:yellow:fairypop:yellow:Beautiful Loki Zakk born on 11/22/2010 @ 2:21 a.m. 9lbs. 5oz.

*18*
:yellow:maybe_baby:yellow:
:yellow:SwissMiss:yellow:
:yellow:Millana:yellow:
:yellow:redhairedlady:yellow:
:blue:Kerry:blue:Beautiful Jacob Lucas was born on 11/19/2010 @ 10:34 p.m. weighing 10lbs. 5oz.
:blue:mystika802:blue:
:yellow:Beth8ny:yellow:

*19*
:yellow:babybear:yellow:
:yellow:Spera:yellow:
:yellow:janelouise:yellow:
:yellow:newbie:yellow:
:yellow:melsott:yellow:
:yellow:Lucy G:yellow:
:pink:hadinek:pink:
:blue:MissyMojo:blue:Beautiful Maddox born on 11/1/2010
:yellow:ruthyni:yellow:Beautiful Alfie was born on 11/24/2010 @ 2:50 a.m. weighing 8lbs. 6oz.
:blue:fairypop:blue:
:blue:MattsMommy:blue:

*20*
:yellow:Lucy_lu_84:yellow:
:yellow:Betheney:yellow:Beautiful Eva Maree was born on 11/17/2010 @ 12:30 a.m. weighing 6lbs. 15oz. & 47cm long.
:yellow:keava:yellow:
:yellow:Jacqui Lou:yellow:
:yellow:divershona:yellow:
:blue:Vix_2009:blue:
:yellow:sweetthang24:yellow:

*21*
:yellow:Missi:yellow:
:yellow:TTCinLA:yellow:
:yellow:Cookie1979:yellow:
:yellow:turning30:yellow:
:yellow:Mum2BeJodi:yellow:
:yellow:emlouxx:yellow:
:yellow:Lola Dipo:yellow:

*22*
:yellow:wheatsmall:yellow:
:yellow:elley_baby248:yellow:
:pink:amiemoses:pink:
:yellow:Tulip:yellow:
:yellow:XxgemzxX:yellow:
:yellow:ItsMagic:yellow:
:yellow:lisa4:yellow:
:pink:mumtobe1985:pink:Beautiful Abigail Isabella was born on 11/4/2010 weighing 6lbs. 13oz
:blue:scicraft:blue:

*23*
:blue:Happyhayley:blue:Beautiful Henry James Young was born on 11/16/2010 @ 9:05 p.m. weighing 8lbs 6oz.
:yellow:Doublemalibu:yellow:
:yellow:Multistorey:yellow:
:pink:Saml1:pink:
:blue:vinteenage:blue:Beautiful Phineas Matthew was born on 11/15/2010, 5:16 a.m. weighing 6lbs. 1oz. & 18.5 inches long
:blue:Ginger1:blue:Beautiful Harry Stephen was born on 11/20/2010 @ 7:44 a.m. weighing 6 lbs. 8.5oz.
:pink:happigail:pink:Beautiful Adriana Katrina was born on the 11/16/2010 weighing 8lbs. 2oz.
:pink:Jenna700:pink:

*24*
:yellow:wifenmom:yellow:
:yellow:bankiebabe:yellow:
:yellow:scicraft:yellow:
:yellow:misskat29:yellow:
:pink:Bambi1985:pink:Beautiful Chloe Jessica was born on 12/5/2010 @ 7:32 .p.m weighing 8lbs. 2oz.
:yellow:Gumb69(other edd 27th):yellow:
:blue:marinewife101:blue:Beautiful Michael was born on 11/17/2010 @ 8:27 p.m. weighing 8lbs. 12oz. & 19 3/4 inches long
:yellow:sammybabes:yellow:
:blue:surprisepreg:blue:Beautiful Shane was born on 11/6/2010 @ 11:18 p.m. weighing 6lbs. 5oz. & was 18 inches long.
:pink:Velity:pink:

*25 Happy Thanksgiving (USA)*
:yellow:xwantababyx:yellow:
:yellow:waiting....:yellow:
:yellow:poppysgirl3:yellow:
:blue:minties:blue:Beautiful Thomas was born on 12/1/2010 @ 2:21 p.m.
:blue:in search:blue:
:yellow:RileysMummy:yellow:
:pink:lorydor:pink:
:blue:LoisP:blue:Beautiful Shaun was born on 11/30/2010 @ 2:45 p.m. weighing 7lbss 5oz.

*26*
:yellow:kat08:yellow:
:yellow:MrsBump1:yellow:
:yellow:caz101:yellow:
:yellow:rai:yellow:Beautiful Araiya was born on 11/24/2010 @ 8:54 p.m. weighing 7lbs. 12oz. & 20.75 inches long.
:yellow:Desi's_lost:yellow:Beautiful Asyria was born
:blue::blue:loulou1983 :baby::baby:*Twins*:blue::blue:
:blue:kristexp1st:blue:
:blue:Claireyh:blue:

*27*
:yellow:babyfan82:yellow:
:yellow:Megg33k:yellow:
:yellow:jstarr:yellow:
:yellow:Haych86:yellow:
:pink:mrsbling:pink:
:yellow:cw_249:yellow:

*28*
:yellow:BoBo:yellow:
:yellow:emmajayne:yellow:
:blue:b23:blue:Beautiful Ollie was born on 11/27/2010 @ 6:22 a.m. weighing 6lbs. 14oz.
:yellow:lil-star:yellow:
:blue:RachelRae:blue:
:blue:Bartness:blue:Beautiful Jaxon Dean Jones was born on 11/20/10 @ 7:06 a.m. weighing 7lbs. 11oz. & 20.5 inches long
:pink:majm1241:pink:Beautiful Bryelle McKenna was born on 11/23/2010 @ 12:19 p.m. weighing 5 lbs. 14 oz. & 19 1/2 inches long

*29*
:yellow:swangirl:yellow:
:yellow:Just1Please:yellow:
:yellow:Lenka:yellow:
:pink:Lolly W:pink:
:yellow:0kerry0:yellow:
:yellow:Lotti1978:yellow:
:pink:Penfelyn:pink:

*30*
:yellow:MrsBod:yellow:
:yellow:Wantabean:yellow:Beautiful Cameron John Gillies was born on 11/18/2010 @ 2:04 p.m. weighing 6lbs. 8oz.
:yellow:ladymilly:yellow:
:yellow:Kayley:yellow:
:blue:x_Nov30_x:blue:Beautiful William was born on 11/25/2010 @ 9:47 a.m. weighing 7lbs. 2oz.

:angel:*Angel Section*:angel:
:hugs:MrsWez:angel:
:hugs:Razcox:angel:
:hugs:SunnySkies:angel:
:hugs:carla1234:angel:
:hugs:2016:angel:
:hugs:kittykat79:angel:
:hugs:chimpette:angel:
:hugs:maggsy11:angel:
:hugs:Boothh:angel:
:hugs:ablacketer:angel:
:hugs:petitpas:angel:
:hugs:Razcox:angel:
:hugs:Sparkly:angel:
:hugs:Jo_banana:angel:
:hugs:AshleyNicole:angel:
:hugs:towngal:angel:
:hugs:meow951:angel:
:hugs:sherlock:angel:
:hugs:mushmouth:angel:
:hugs:ornahayes:angel:
:hugs:laura.x.x:angel:
:hugs:Mrs. October:angel:
​
signatures: (to use remove spaces before and after word img)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69259&d=1268726055
[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69259&d=1268726055[/img]


https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69472&d=1268778819
[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69472&d=1268778819[/img]


https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69470&d=1268778771
[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69470&d=1268778771[/img]


https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69478&stc=1&d=1268779494
[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69478&stc=1&d=1268779494[/img]


----------



## happigail

Blimey!! I'm due the 23rd so will be over here in a few weeks!!!


----------



## majm1241

I'll be officially over here in less than 5 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## 1four1cooking

I'm due the 15th but will have my boy on the eighth via csection.


----------



## forgodssake

Whats the official date for moving to 3rd trimester? :blush:


----------



## rowleypolie

Thanks a bunch for the 3rd tri thread! As far as when can you move over here- whenever you want really hahaha! I think 3rd tri starts around the 26th week- some say the beginning of 26th week some say the last day (meaning 27 weeks) but I dont think any of will mind much if you join early! I have a few days until 26th week but I am here anyways and have been lurking 3rd tri for a week or so now :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Thanks for setting this up for us Majm :flower: I am so ready to move over now as I feel have outgrown 2nd tri now, in every way :haha:

I can't wait until we have all settled in and got our new home looking nice and comfy. 

This is it girls ...... the home stretch x


----------



## majm1241

1four1cooking said:


> I'm due the 15th but will have my boy on the eighth via csection.

What day do you want me to put you down for then hon? :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

NP Ladies! :hugs: This will be fun!!! I'm on here A LOT anyways, why not keep track of a thread! :p

I'm going to be like the LAST to move over but I will stay here obviously!


----------



## forgodssake

Cocobelle said:


> Thanks for setting this up for us Majm :flower: I am so ready to move over now as I feel have outgrown 2nd tri now, in every way :haha:
> 
> I can't wait until we have all settled in and got our new home looking nice and comfy.
> 
> *This is it girls ...... the home stretch x*

That makes it sound VERY scary!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh wow, yay!!! Im oficially heading over here at 27 weeks (which is Monday for me!!) as thats when BnB says you are in third tri, i can hardly believe it...Ive never been so excited in all my life 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## majm1241

I'm excited! I have to be one of the lasts too! LOL Except this thread of course! :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hey you know what they say, the best is saved till last x


----------



## majm1241

Awe! Thanks! :kiss:


----------



## 1four1cooking

majm1241 said:


> 1four1cooking said:
> 
> 
> I'm due the 15th but will have my boy on the eighth via csection.
> 
> What day do you want me to put you down for then hon? :hugs:Click to expand...

I guess the 8th since that is when he will arrive. ITS A BOY!:happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> Oh wow, yay!!! Im oficially heading over here at 27 weeks (which is Monday for me!!) as thats when BnB says you are in third tri, i can hardly believe it...Ive never been so excited in all my life
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:


:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

Its going to be an exciting week. I officially move in on Wednesday but I think I shall start making myself at home as soon as my ticker moves up to the 3rd tri box!

Majm, I know that I will keep popping into the Sparklers thread on 2nd tri until every one has moved over to see how you all are, and I bet others do too. It will be great once we are ALL over here.


----------



## lolpants

a week today I'l be here!! :D :happydance: :D

Lol xx


----------



## you&me

A week tomorrow for me to move over...how scary!!!! Eeeeekkksssss!!!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! I'll keep this updated for sure but be good and leave 2nd Tri stuff there! :haha: That way I can make a grand entrance official in the beginnng of my 3rd Tri! :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

Its looking great over here so far! :thumbup:

I will probably move over here between 26 and 27, depending. Of course, I know I will lurk here occasionally and keep up on whati s going on until I officially move. (who wont? lol)


----------



## Bambi1985

Less than 4 weeks until I can officially move over here, but will keep peeking in from time to time.


----------



## Effalump

Hi, can you add me please. I'm due on the 3rd November and it's a blue bump x


----------



## Dragonfly

i will be here when I am 26 weeks or abouts that. I feel weird being here before that lol


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations Sparklers!! Third trimester so wish i was here with you all. I bet your all getting nice and big and complaining you cant get comfy oh i'm so jealous :( its gone in so quick and i cant wait to hear about the safe arrivals of your precious babies. Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

sparky32 said:


> Congratulations Sparklers!! Third trimester so wish i was here with you all. I bet your all getting nice and big and complaining you cant get comfy oh i'm so jealous :( its gone in so quick and i cant wait to hear about the safe arrivals of your precious babies. Good luck ladies xxx

Aw thanks sparky32, very sweet of you considering what you have endured. I will never whinge again about how heavy LO is getting after reading your post.

Hope you are doing okay also, take care xxx


----------



## sparky32

[QUOTE

Aw thanks sparky32, very sweet of you considering what you have endured. I will never whinge again about how heavy LO is getting after reading your post.

Hope you are doing okay also, take care xxx[/QUOTE]

Go ahead and whinge till your hearts content its the only time we get away with it haha. I'm doing better, i enjoy hearing how everyone is getting on, whose having what and i cant wait to see the pictures. It reminds me that there is hope and healthy babies are born.
Look after yourself and you LO xxx


----------



## Kayley

sparky32 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Aw thanks sparky32, very sweet of you considering what you have endured. I will never whinge again about how heavy LO is getting after reading your post.
> 
> Hope you are doing okay also, take care xxx

Go ahead and whinge till your hearts content its the only time we get away with it haha. I'm doing better, i enjoy hearing how everyone is getting on, whose having what and i cant wait to see the pictures. It reminds me that there is hope and healthy babies are born.
Look after yourself and you LO xxx[/QUOTE]

So sorry to hear about your angel! :( 



I'm here a little too early to be honest, but will keep checking this thread out! :D


----------



## weezyweu

Cant believe we are on the home straight. Know i'm a little earlier but camping for 2 weeks from tomoz so will be 28weeks on return so thought would have a peek!!


----------



## Cocobelle

sparky32 said:


> Congratulations Sparklers!! Third trimester so wish i was here with you all. I bet your all getting nice and big and complaining you cant get comfy oh i'm so jealous :( its gone in so quick and i cant wait to hear about the safe arrivals of your precious babies. Good luck ladies xxx

Sparky, I am so pleased to dropped by, and it is lovely of you to be thinking of us. We have all thought of you :hug:

I love the name you gave your little angel, its beautiful xx


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hello everyone! Can't believe we are already almost in the 3rd tri! Seems like yesterday we were all just starting out! I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow (Sat) am already finding that the 3rd tri relates more to me now than the 2nd.


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello ladies! So this is it then, the longest tri! (First tri only lst about 8 or 9 weeks by the time you get your BFP; second is 13 weeks and this one can be up to 15 weeks... no wonder women nearing the end get impatient!).

I will be over officially at 27 weeks (next week) but meanwhile will be checking both. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Marie1337

Hi ladies. Moving over here a few days early. Can't believe that it is third tri already. So exciting!! I have already started counting down the work weeks and can't wait to meet my little man. 

Hope everyone is doing great! <3


----------



## anna matronic

7 weeks at work left for me :happydance: Hinky I assume you are going on mat leave same time as me? Or a little earlier? Although Mat leave starts in 13 weeks I have another 5 weeks off (ish)

Those who remember my maternity pay issue, the union have now got involved, so will see what happens on that one. Still not hopeful but at least I will be satisfied that I have exhausted all avenues :)


----------



## vaniilla

We finally have a thread in third tri! I might get up and do a real dance! lol :happydance: sooooo glad that we are all so close to it :flower: I'm not in third tri 'officially' til next week but I'm loitering between the two :haha: I still can't believe that its getting closer and closer to lo's being here :O


----------



## ShanandBoc

Tomorrow im officially here! 

Farewell 2nd tri!! :)


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Moved over a few days early - OMG it is getting close x


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> 7 weeks at work left for me :happydance: Hinky I assume you are going on mat leave same time as me? Or a little earlier? Although Mat leave starts in 13 weeks I have another 5 weeks off (ish)
> 
> Those who remember my maternity pay issue, the union have now got involved, so will see what happens on that one. Still not hopeful but at least I will be satisfied that I have exhausted all avenues :)

I'm leaving work at the end of Sept so I have 4 weeks and a day left when I go back! (we have INSET Wed and Thur and kids come back Fri 3rd). I did consider staying til half term and getting that extra week's money, but I think they might have given me a class if I'd done that!

Glad you've got your union involved - keep us updated about the outcome.

Oh, and I LOVE the avatar :thumbup:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yay im here 27 weeks!!!! 

Hell yeh!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## xemmax

welcome over november sparklers :flower: hope you all enjoy it in third tri and all goes well! xx


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Hi,

Could I have a :blue: please? My date is 11 Nov. 

Woo hoo - can't wait to officially be in third tri!


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 7 weeks at work left for me :happydance: Hinky I assume you are going on mat leave same time as me? Or a little earlier? Although Mat leave starts in 13 weeks I have another 5 weeks off (ish)
> 
> Those who remember my maternity pay issue, the union have now got involved, so will see what happens on that one. Still not hopeful but at least I will be satisfied that I have exhausted all avenues :)
> 
> I'm leaving work at the end of Sept so I have 4 weeks and a day left when I go back! (we have INSET Wed and Thur and kids come back Fri 3rd). I did consider staying til half term and getting that extra week's money, but I think they might have given me a class if I'd done that!
> 
> Glad you've got your union involved - keep us updated about the outcome.
> 
> Oh, and I LOVE the avatar :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am starting to wonder if I will cope up to October, but am going to try and if I can't then I will go sick and trigger my mat leave earlier. My boss also wants me to name someone to take me to hospital incase I go into labour at work bless him!!

Union was my last attempt, just waiting for a call back to see what they have to say. I am not hopeful but at least I will have tried.

Thanks I am quite fond of that pic too it makes me laugh :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> Yay im here 27 weeks!!!!
> 
> Hell yeh!!! :happydance::cloud9:

:happydance: Congrats Shan, my ticker has now gone up to the 3rd tri box :happydance: Can't wait to Wednesday when I am officially 27 weeks :wohoo:



xemmax said:


> welcome over november sparklers :flower: hope you all enjoy it in third tri and all goes well! xx

Thank you xemmx :flower: I can't believe how quickly the time has gone.


----------



## Cocobelle

Its a great pic Anna! Hope you manage to get your MAT pay sorted out. 

I had planned to work until October too but I am already so tired at the end of the day I don't think I will manage. I have one last project to do and then when that's done, I think I will call it a day. Luckily I work for myself so have some flexibility.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

I'm officially here on Friday at 27 weeks!

Can I have a :blue:, please? Due 5th November. :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Wants2bmummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I have a :blue: please? My date is 11 Nov.
> 
> Woo hoo - can't wait to officially be in third tri!




MaybeMomSarah said:


> I'm officially here on Friday at 27 weeks!
> 
> Can I have a :blue:, please? Due 5th November. :happydance:

Hi ladies! Yes, I will add them when I get on my laptop! :thumbup: I am on my iphone now and it is a pita to edit posts on this thing! Lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Its so lonely over here :(


----------



## majm1241

Lol, :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

ShanandBoc said:


> Its so lonely over here :(

:D

Not long and we will all be over, just think when the last sparkler moves over you will be 31 weeks! so scary thinking of it like that :)

I'm only 25+5 but I am reading and posting on 3rd tri more now!


----------



## vaniilla

:hug: give it a week hun and it will get busier, before you know it everyone will be over! :)


----------



## you&me

I tend to browse 3rd tri a lot more now...alot of the stuff in second doesn't seem so relevant anymore, it seems ages ago that we had 16 week midwife appointments and felt first movements etc.

Time is flying :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Well I have my 25 week appointment tomorrow, so still a bit stuck in 2nd tri but after that I feel 2nd tri is done so will probs move over. But I read all the tri's and post in first quite alot still :haha:


----------



## gemabee

can you add me to the 1st hun?
nd i need a :blue:
xx


----------



## SilasLove

I believe I am going to move over when my ticker moves to the 3rd Tri box. I would say that quite a few of you will have moved over by then ... of course, not everyone! :(


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies
Im back from the festival and shattered - good too see we have sparklers in 3rd Tri now!! Friday for me :happydance:
Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats to the ladies who are already here! I cant wait to move over...Not till August 24th though. Somedays its takes forever and other days it FLYS BY


----------



## Autumnbabe

wow - can't believe we are in 3rd tri! time is going so quickly now!  I'm due 1st - can you put a :pink: by me 

thanks! x


----------



## rowleypolie

feeling extra pregnant lately! DH saw my belly when I was changing and was like "wow you have really popped!" nice hun- just what i want to hear :cry: also seems like baby doesnt rest with the constant moving and kicking. AND I am pretty sure I am already having BH contractions! ahhhh pregnancy! Sorry I dont like to complain too much so thats enough of my ranting for today

realized today that my 28 week appointment is next week (my weeks reset on sat so i see the doc a few days before) So have to do the glucose test! yay- okay promise the ranting is over now!


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: Rowleypolie!! 

I have been getting BH since about 16/17 weeks. I just think it is because I need more water. Lol I got them like this with Jace too.


----------



## quaizer

Only a few days and I'll be officially third tri! 

I feel the same as everyone else and just cant believe how fast its going!

Congratulations ladies! :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Man!! 3 weeks and I can't wait to join y'all officially! Lol


----------



## rowleypolie

join us? hahaha you are already with us majm 

watching baby shows on tv and crying like a crazy person! I have a while to go so why is it freaking me out??


----------



## iow_bird

Hello

can I join you ladies?? I'm due on the 5th Nov, and am having a little girl.

Can't believe I'm going to be officially in the third trimester on Friday!!!


----------



## majm1241

RowleyPoley, I know but officially! :haha:

Iow_Bird, welcome! I'll add you tomorrow. I'm in bed on my iphone now and it is a pita to edit posts on it! Lol


----------



## Marie1337

Baby decided I didn't need anymore sleep and kicked (literally!!) me out of bed at 5 am. Coupled with the fact that I'm stressing over helping husband lose weight and eat well, I didn't get much sleep. Guess this is just me getting ready for those late night feedings!


----------



## lolpants

iow_bird said:


> Hello
> 
> can I join you ladies?? I'm due on the 5th Nov, and am having a little girl.
> 
> Can't believe I'm going to be officially in the third trimester on Friday!!!

Hello! welcome to he sparklers :thumbup:

Im also having agirl on 5th Nov :happydance::cloud9:

Lol xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome iow _bird the more the merrier!! x


----------



## pichi

i know i'm not due over here for another week but i thought i'd pop over and say hi :)


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> i know i'm not due over here for another week but i thought i'd pop over and say hi :)

hey pichi, we are same due date how are u getting on?? It is limbo faze isn't 
it, I feel ready for third tri now as it seems all second tri stuff is done and dusted as had 25 wk apt yesterday, got hip form etc etc.

Hope u girlies are not too lonely :flower:


----------



## pichi

I'm good thanks. Yeah I feel like I'm ready for third tri although I feel so strange being in the final stages already!


----------



## anna matronic

I really don't think it has sunk in yet that in a max of 16 weeks I will have a child. I feel like I am way too calm about it and it is a bit worrying!! Anyone else feeling like they are too calm? Or is panic stations gonna set in soon????


----------



## quaizer

Im at panic stations already as I may be induced earlier as shes only little. I was far more prepared with both of our lads, but this time we barely got anything.

Weve been on a mad one today, bought cloth nappies, teeny dresses, tights, leggings and theres still so much else we need.

No idea why we didnt start earlier, anyone else in the same boat?

xx


----------



## mommy2baby2

So I spent last night at the hospital due to having a ton of contractions (every 2-5 minutes) and they were starting to get painful so I went in. I had been having them for about 2 days and they kept getting closer together and giving me back pain. I tried to ignore them, thinking it was braxton hicks, growing pains...etc but it got to the point where I couldn't handle it.

Went in and and after much monitoring and testing said that I was severely dehydrated and had a bladder infection. I honestly had no idea. No painful urination or sympoms and I've been drinking water & juice like it's going out of style. 

But the good thing out of my hospital experience was that I got an ultrasound. I was also told my son weighs 2lbs 3 oz. According to all the books & websites, a baby at 26 weeks weighs on average 1lb 7oz. I'm 26w 4days but he's measuring a day bigger :) It was seriously the highlight of my experience there because up until now we have been unable to see his face. Little man is always covering or turned the wrong way.

Here are a couple of his pictures! Sorry for the grainy appearance, my scanner is all goofy and I can't figure it out for the life of me. 

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2168/babybo26w4d.jpg
https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/7599/babybo26w4db.jpg


----------



## rowleypolie

Marie1337 said:


> Baby decided I didn't need anymore sleep and kicked (literally!!) me out of bed at 5 am. Coupled with the fact that I'm stressing over helping husband lose weight and eat well, I didn't get much sleep. Guess this is just me getting ready for those late night feedings!

I am also trying to help DH lose weight! it is sooo hard because he is so stubborn! But he is in the military and they have weight requirements and he is quite a bit over- about 40lbs! the weigh in isnt until october so if he starts now he should be fine but getting him to make healthy choices is sooo hard!


----------



## rowleypolie

quaizer said:


> Im at panic stations already as I may be induced earlier as shes only little. I was far more prepared with both of our lads, but this time we barely got anything.
> 
> Weve been on a mad one today, bought cloth nappies, teeny dresses, tights, leggings and theres still so much else we need.
> 
> No idea why we didnt start earlier, anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> xx

well I havent bought anything yet! just like 2 dresses and a nursing cover- i have a 2year old so i have clothes and some things covered but I feel paniced too! how early would you be induced?


----------



## rowleypolie

mommy2baby2: I am soo glad everything worked out and it wasnt pre-term labor! theres nothing fun about a bladder infection but at least baby is doing great! love the pics


----------



## quaizer

mommy2baby2 said:


> So I spent last night at the hospital due to having a ton of contractions (every 2-5 minutes) and they were starting to get painful so I went in. I had been having them for about 2 days and they kept getting closer together and giving me back pain. I tried to ignore them, thinking it was braxton hicks, growing pains...etc but it got to the point where I couldn't handle it.
> 
> Went in and and after much monitoring and testing said that I was severely dehydrated and had a bladder infection. I honestly had no idea. No painful urination or sympoms and I've been drinking water & juice like it's going out of style.
> 
> But the good thing out of my hospital experience was that I got an ultrasound. I was also told my son weighs 2lbs 3 oz. According to all the books & websites, a baby at 26 weeks weighs on average 1lb 7oz. I'm 26w 4days but he's measuring a day bigger :) It was seriously the highlight of my experience there because up until now we have been unable to see his face. Little man is always covering or turned the wrong way.
> 
> Here are a couple of his pictures! Sorry for the grainy appearance, my scanner is all goofy and I can't figure it out for the life of me.
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2168/babybo26w4d.jpg
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/7599/babybo26w4db.jpg

Im so glad you and LO are both ok and that he's sticking for now :happydance:

What a beautiful looking baby! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all :hi:

Well this is my first post in here now that I am OFFICIALLY 3rd tri :wohoo: It just does not seem possible that we are now in the last stretch to having a baby. I bet the time really flies now, until the last 2 weeks, then I bet it really drags :haha:

Quaizer, I am with you and have got hardly anything! If you were to come into our house you would never believe that a baby will be coming home in around 13 weeks time! I have my travel system (well it is bought, it won't be delivered until the beginning of October) and I have some baby bed linen and a few items of clothing but that is it! I really need to start getting more organized. I do go out shopping but I am such a fussy moo I usually come home with nothing.

Mommy2baby2, I am so pleased to hear that your pains were not baby trying to make a break for freedom although I can imagine that a bladder infection is not that great either! I hope you soon start to feel better and I LOVE the images from your scan. Another model child in the making perhaps :D

AFM: I am off to the the maternity hospital later today for an appointment where the main topic of discussion will be my birth plans, EEK!

Herbert seems to be getting stronger and I can feel him/her through my placenta sometimes, which is reassuring as hopefully the bigger he/she gets, the stronger those movements will be. Luckily I have always been able to feel them low down and to the far sides or I would feel really cheated! 

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## lolpants

Im so glad all's ok Mummy2baby2!! and what lovely pics!! I think they are as good as the ones people pay hundreds of pounds for!!

Annamatronic - I am bricking it - I made the mistake of watching shows about labour the last couple of days - and Ive been crying my eyes out!! eek! 
I think in terms of weekends - I have like around 13 weekends to get my house ready before she could arrive!! And I wanna decorate nearly every room - I'm saving nursery till last - as she won't really be in there for a good 6 mths yet!

Congrats on 3rd tri Coco - I shall be 'officially' here tomorrow - although I have been swinging between the 2 for the last few days! hehe!

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

its still not occurred to me in the slightest that ill have my little one in as little a space of time as 3 months!

I've gotten books etc to read up on different techniques like hypnobirth but its not sunk in ill have to be putting them into practice!


----------



## fairygirl

I've decided to come and get comfy here a couple of days early.
I can't quite believe I'm pregnant either, having a baby and gonna be a mum, freaks me out a bit how alien I feel to it.


----------



## Marie1337

rowleypolie said:


> I am also trying to help DH lose weight! it is sooo hard because he is so stubborn! But he is in the military and they have weight requirements and he is quite a bit over- about 40lbs! the weigh in isnt until october so if he starts now he should be fine but getting him to make healthy choices is sooo hard!

I know! Hubby is okay when I'm around as I can help him make better choices. Ever since I've gotten pregnant we have both been eating better. When he has his friends down they go out to eat and since they are all big guys he feels like he has to keep up. And then he is sick afterwards. It's so frustrating cause all the hard work I do in the week to help him eat better and exercise is gone by the weekend! And then he gets all depressed by his weight and why he can't lose it! /endrant

Mommy2baby2. So happy that everything is okay and great pics. 

And grats to the new entries of the third tri! It's hard to imagine in 3 months we will be showing off baby pics, birth stories and trying to figure out how to get baby out!


----------



## TySonNMe

Mommy2baby2, I am happy that you and LO are okay!


----------



## Jenna700

yay!!! a third tri nov sparklers thread...ive just spotted it...i was wondering if it had been made yet!! im not over here for a while yet got another couple of weeks....im due 23rd however our LO may end up a 'december dreamer'...u never know!! 
AND i totally agree about watching labour on tv...i watched one episode the other day & it COMPLETLY freaked me out....& im not really worried about labour...YET!!
im glad got new thread here cos i missed out on 2nd tri thread in a way - just cos i didnt start reading it until like the 100th page....so i gave up & now at least i can follow this one...have just read 9 pages so will have too definatly keep up

cannot believe were all gonna have our babies in less than 18 weeks
good luck girls xxxxxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

quaizer said:


> mommy2baby2 said:
> 
> 
> So I spent last night at the hospital due to having a ton of contractions (every 2-5 minutes) and they were starting to get painful so I went in. I had been having them for about 2 days and they kept getting closer together and giving me back pain. I tried to ignore them, thinking it was braxton hicks, growing pains...etc but it got to the point where I couldn't handle it.
> 
> Went in and and after much monitoring and testing said that I was severely dehydrated and had a bladder infection. I honestly had no idea. No painful urination or sympoms and I've been drinking water & juice like it's going out of style.
> 
> But the good thing out of my hospital experience was that I got an ultrasound. I was also told my son weighs 2lbs 3 oz. According to all the books & websites, a baby at 26 weeks weighs on average 1lb 7oz. I'm 26w 4days but he's measuring a day bigger :) It was seriously the highlight of my experience there because up until now we have been unable to see his face. Little man is always covering or turned the wrong way.
> 
> Here are a couple of his pictures! Sorry for the grainy appearance, my scanner is all goofy and I can't figure it out for the life of me.
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2168/babybo26w4d.jpg
> https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/7599/babybo26w4db.jpg
> 
> Im so glad you and LO are both ok and that he's sticking for now :happydance:
> 
> What a beautiful looking baby! :cloud9: xxClick to expand...

Aw what a gorgeous little boy!

Hope u are both ok xo


----------



## majm1241

mommy2baby2, I'm so glad you and LO are ok! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome to the thread Jenna!


----------



## Bambi1985

Gorgeous pics mommy2baby2


----------



## makeithappen

hellllllllllllllloooooooooooo girls!

is this a dream or am i _actually_ in 3rd tri?! i cant believe im finally here! 

Bring on the Nov babies :wohoo:


----------



## makeithappen

ooh ive just realised my old due date hasnt been changed! my fault :duhh: i forgot to ask for it to be changed in 2nd tri. anyway could i be moved to the 4th please?


----------



## Cocobelle

makeithappen said:


> hellllllllllllllloooooooooooo girls!
> 
> is this a dream or am i _actually_ in 3rd tri?! i cant believe im finally here!
> 
> Bring on the Nov babies :wohoo:

Congratulations hun, its fab being over here! 

I love seeing more and more Sparklers making the jump and can't wait until we are all in 3rd tri!


----------



## ethansmommy

add me!
i'm having a little boy.
due november 5th.


----------



## makeithappen

Cocobelle said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> hellllllllllllllloooooooooooo girls!
> 
> is this a dream or am i _actually_ in 3rd tri?! i cant believe im finally here!
> 
> Bring on the Nov babies :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations hun, its fab being over here!
> 
> I love seeing more and more Sparklers making the jump and can't wait until we are all in 3rd tri!Click to expand...

I know feels so surreal being in the last phase! in a way 1st tri seems like a long time ago, but in another way its completely flown in and now we're here! oooh im so excited!


----------



## marinewife101

Hello ladies it will be 2-3 weeks til i can officially move over =(( hope it goes by fast haha


----------



## pichi

majm1241; forgot to ask. can i please have a little pink :pink: next to my name please? :blush:

she's bouncing on my bladder and it's not comfy ¬__¬ lol


----------



## Cocobelle

makeithappen said:


> I know feels so surreal being in the last phase! in a way 1st tri seems like a long time ago, but in another way its completely flown in and now we're here! oooh im so excited!

I totally agree, it does feel almost another life away but at the same time, where has the time gone? 

I can't decide if I need more time as I am so not ready or if I want the next few months to just zoom past so I can meet my baby :haha:

So close but still quite far!


----------



## rowleypolie

i dont know if i need more time or if i would still be freaked out. I remeber when I was pregnant with DD all i wanted is for her to be here. This time around I understand that once she gets here life as I know it will change again and it scares me to death! I am excited but at the same time nervous and worried for the first couple months. Once baby gets to 4 or 5 months life will be easier and fun because I will be the mom of 2 girls but the first stage of newborns is sooo difficult...90 something days left though and that is so exciting!


----------



## chocolate

rowleypolie said:


> i dont know if i need more time or if i would still be freaked out. I remeber when I was pregnant with DD all i wanted is for her to be here. This time around I understand that once she gets here life as I know it will change again and it scares me to death! I am excited but at the same time nervous and worried for the first couple months. Once baby gets to 4 or 5 months life will be easier and fun because I will be the mom of 2 girls but the first stage of newborns is sooo difficult...90 something days left though and that is so exciting!

Just wanted to say I can completely relate to what you are saying, I am excited but I also remember the first year was so hard as DS was so colicky and just wouldnt sleep well - but I now see the big picture as there are so many amazing moments to come!


----------



## makeithappen

chocolate said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> i dont know if i need more time or if i would still be freaked out. I remember when I was pregnant with DD all i wanted is for her to be here. This time around I understand that once she gets here life as I know it will change again and it scares me to death! I am excited but at the same time nervous and worried for the first couple months. Once baby gets to 4 or 5 months life will be easier and fun because I will be the mom of 2 girls but the first stage of newborns is sooo difficult...90 something days left though and that is so exciting!
> 
> Just wanted to say I can completely relate to what you are saying, I am excited but I also remember the first year was so hard as DS was so colicky and just wouldnt sleep well - but I now see the big picture as there are so many amazing moments to come!Click to expand...

im with you girls, although my fear is for the unknown! i dont know what to expect, how i'll cope....if i'll cope :haha: with this beautiful new life im gona be handed in a few months! i have posted threads in the past about making bottles etc as i feel so in the dark and im the sort of person who _needs_ to be organised, _needs_ to know what to do months before i have to do it lol! as much as im completely terrified of labour/c section and having a tiny baby need me for absolutley everything and how my life will change, i am also as excited as ive ever been about anything in my whole life! *and absoultely in love already *


----------



## ssmith1503

Well a day late but i'm finally here! It's great to know this is the final hurdle. Glucose test and growth scan next tuesday and wednesday. Then a week of camping from the Saturday - that should be fun?! At least I have asked to be quite close to the toilet block for all those times |I wake up in the night to go for a wee. I think the time we have left is going to fly by especially when the kids go back to school in September!


----------



## Kellycool

i would love to join! yellow bump and due November 5th


----------



## mommy2baby2

Welcome Ethansmommy and Kellycool!

I love the name Ethan but we vetoed it because it's become sooooo common. I'm disappointed but fear if we used that name he'd be one of 20 Ethans in his grade. Have you experinced any other Ethans yet? Have you found it to be as common as all the lists claim (top 10 name).


----------



## Kellycool

I am really finding this name thing the most difficult part right now. Had the same prob with our first born. Arg!!! AND we have to have a gilr's and a boy's..


----------



## anna matronic

I think I have chosen my boys name "Evan" :)


----------



## Kayley

Evan! Thats cutteeee :D We are still so stuck with boys names


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi everyone my first day over here!! All abit scary lol!
I went and booked myself in the tattootist for next year to have my girls name put on my wrist...
She has been moving loads today which is lovely my Dad and Step mum got to see the remote move where she was kicking it away Hope u all ok xx


----------



## majm1241

Welcome everyone! :wave: I updated everyone, I think. LOL Let me know if I skipped someone.


----------



## marinewife101

mine should actually be the 24th haha =) i just put the 25th for kicks because its my husbands birthday and thanksgiving haha =) would be soo cool to have Michael born that day hehe


----------



## Penfelyn

Hey! Can you add me please? I'm not officially in the 3rd tri for a few more weeks but.. hey. Due the 29th November and team :pink: :D


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> mine should actually be the 24th haha =) i just put the 25th for kicks because its my husbands birthday and thanksgiving haha =) would be soo cool to have Michael born that day hehe

Do you want me to change it? LOL



Penfelyn said:


> Hey! Can you add me please? I'm not officially in the 3rd tri for a few more weeks but.. hey. Due the 29th November and team :pink: :D

Hi! Of course I'll add you! You are due 1 day ahead of me! :D


----------



## marinewife101

Lol ehhh i want it to be the right date but i love having it under hubs bday HAHA =)) so i guess ehhh move it and ill just gaze and wish he comes the 25th HAHA


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: Will do!


----------



## Eskimobabys

sweeeeeeet! we have a 3rd tri thread i'll be over here officially in 5 days hehe also April my Due date was change its now Nov. 9th:D this is a bit surreal!


----------



## majm1241

Kayla, I'll change it when I get on my laptop tomorrow. Lol Pita to edit on my iphone. I am STUFFED!!! I made two loaves of banana bread and just ate 2 slices with butter on them. They were hot and fresh from the oven! :D


----------



## iow_bird

Wooohoooo! Offically in the thrid trimester today!!!!!! Can't believe we're going to have our babies soon!!! So excited!!! x x x


----------



## rowleypolie

bought my baby bedding today although the website say it wont be here for 4 weeks! aghh the joys of living in Hawaii! the cheaper websites wouldnt even ship here- only the 48 states- like Hawaii isnt part of the USA...I guess I see the point but its cheaper to mail something here from CA than it is to go from CA to FL so WTH! the only website I could find to ship here was babyage and it was $30 more but sending it to my mom and having her mail it would have been about that plus take even longer anyways its red and green ladybugs https://foryournursery.com/Documents/Kidsline Ladybug Bedding.jpg


----------



## LPF

I'm due Nov 7th and team yellow!


----------



## Kellycool

Loads of team Yellow on here! Any feelings as to what you girls are having? i have NO clue and no feeling at all.. YAY for being in the 3rd trimester today  SOOO excited!


----------



## lolpants

TODAYS THE DAY!! = 3RD TRI!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
So happy to officially be here - but Im not well at the mo :( been having horrendous back pain the last week :cry: But I know its all worth it - 3 mths and lil Phoebe will be here :cloud9:


ps love the ladybirds design Rowley :thumbup:
Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

5 days to go for me and this is easily the slowest week ever. Getting right on my bloody nerves!!!!


----------



## you&me

Yay!! Congrats Lol on 3rd tri :flower:...and to everyone else too...I have been peeking...but will officially be over here tomorrow!!

My HIP grant hit my bank account this morning :happydance: not bad considering the form was only sent second class post last tuesday!!


----------



## lolpants

you&me said:


> Yay!! Congrats Lol on 3rd tri :flower:...and to everyone else too...I have been peeking...but will officially be over here tomorrow!!
> 
> My HIP grant hit my bank account this morning :happydance: not bad considering the form was only sent second class post last tuesday!!

Thanks hun
Mine's gone in today too :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## makeithappen

hey could you change my date to the 4th please :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Ooo wonder when my HIP grant will make it to my account...


----------



## b23

Hi third tri! Not quite here yet but please could you add a little blue stalk next to my name? Thanks! See you all in a few weeks x


----------



## you&me

pichi said:


> Ooo wonder when my HIP grant will make it to my account...

When did you post your form off?

Mine went second class last tuesday, and the money was in my account this morning...so pretty quick!!


----------



## pichi

erm, i think it was last week thursday -but it might have been friday hah. my brain is a bit moosh


----------



## hinkybinky

pichi said:


> erm, i think it was last week thursday -but it might have been friday hah. my brain is a bit moosh

I posted mine a week ago today and not here yet. We could have a race :haha:


----------



## pichi

haha ok. the race is on.... 

*checks bank* ... not there yet. lol


----------



## shyfox1988

lolpants said:


> TODAYS THE DAY!! = 3RD TRI!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> So happy to officially be here - but Im not well at the mo :( been having horrendous back pain the last week :cry: But I know its all worth it - 3 mths and lil Phoebe will be here :cloud9:
> 
> 
> ps love the ladybirds design Rowley :thumbup:
> Lol xx

congrats on 3rd tri huni, cant wait to be joining u over here tomorrow :) :happydance: xXx


----------



## Kitten-B

Hi third tri! In my last second tri day (well working day - aka days where I spend far too much time sneaking on the internet!) so thought I would have a peek :)

Been feeling v apprehensive about third tri, but looking in 2nd tri today and I suddenly feel in need of new topics of conversation! Although really cannot believe in this forum people have actual babies :wacko:. Long way from TTC!

Oh can I join in the HIP race too? I posted mine on Monday week ago afternoon (probably after last post) - so 26 July, looking forward to getting it soon. I did get the form in my married name (and my MATB1) and then panicked when I realised nothing eltse (work, HMRC, bank etc) is in that name - may slow it down!


----------



## Cocobelle

Kitten-B said:


> Hi third tri! In my last second tri day (well working day - aka days where I spend far too much time sneaking on the internet!) so thought I would have a peek :)
> 
> Been feeling v apprehensive about third tri, but looking in 2nd tri today and I suddenly feel in need of new topics of conversation! Although really cannot believe in this forum people have actual babies :wacko:. Long way from TTC!
> 
> Oh can I join in the HIP race too? I posted mine on Monday week ago afternoon (probably after last post) - so 26 July, looking forward to getting it soon. I did get the form in my married name (and my MATB1) and then panicked when I realised nothing eltse (work, HMRC, bank etc) is in that name - may slow it down!

Welcome to 3rd tri :hi:

I am still waiting for my HIP grant to go in (can't remember when I posted it, lol) and I am in the same situation as you as my form and MATB1 are in my married name and my bank account and HMRC are in my maiden name. I did phone and see if this would be a problem but they said no. I do wonder if it will slow our applications down?


----------



## majm1241

OK! I think I got everyone updated again! :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

On your tax records it will have a list of all names u have been known by. Plus u can have it paid into any bank account u want :) mine bank is also in different name to my form!


----------



## babiigaeta

I hOpe nobody stole my user name because I'm due nov 10th n their could be a simple error and their is two of sort of same name :nope:


----------



## rowleypolie

so sad I cant join the HIP grant race! we dont have anything like that here in Hawaii..although I do get free food each month just because I am pregnant so maybe it works out about the same


----------



## lolpants

I have my bank account in my married name and my Drs still in my maiden name and mine went through in just over a week :D - Should cause no issues for you hun

Lol xx


----------



## you&me

Third tri here I come :happydance:

I wonder if this tri goes by faster than 2nd did, that seemed to drag on after the 20 weeks scan.

Any pregnancy time after 29 weeks is completely new territory for me :happydance:


----------



## hinkybinky

rowleypolie said:


> so sad I cant join the HIP grant race! we dont have anything like that here in Hawaii..although I do get free food each month just because I am pregnant so maybe it works out about the same

Yes, I think the HIP grant is meant to be spent on things like nutritious food, vitamins etc hence Health in Pregnancy. Although I'm spending mine on ante-natal classes for me and DH. You have to take whatever you can get :thumbup:

I'm officially in 3rd tri today by the way! :happydance:


----------



## Louise-H'08

:hi:

I've been really aprehensive about adding myself to this forum incase something went wrong. ('ve had a few losses in the past) but i think i feel ready to now. Could i please be added to your calendar for the 5th November with a pink stork :pink: . I guess it's better late then never?

Hopeeveryone is well.


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: Welcome to 3rd tri You&me and Hinkybinky :happydance:

I really hope it doesn't drag too. My midwife has suggested I start jotting down notes so that I can start to put together my birth plan 
surely only people who are due to have a baby soon need to do that? :haha:

Is anyone doing any baby shopping this weekend? I plan to order some bits from John Lewis online this evening as I can't be bothered to go into town today.


----------



## Cocobelle

Louise-H'08 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I've been really aprehensive about adding myself to this forum incase something went wrong. ('ve had a few losses in the past) but i think i feel ready to now. Could i please be added to your calendar for the 5th November with a pink stork :pink: . I guess it's better late then never?
> 
> Hopeeveryone is well.

Welcome to 3rd tri Louise, I am pleased you are having a happy & healthy pregnancy!

x


----------



## Louise-H'08

Cocobelle said:


> Louise-H'08 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I've been really aprehensive about adding myself to this forum incase something went wrong. ('ve had a few losses in the past) but i think i feel ready to now. Could i please be added to your calendar for the 5th November with a pink stork :pink: . I guess it's better late then never?
> 
> Hopeeveryone is well.
> 
> Welcome to 3rd tri Louise, I am pleased you are having a happy & healthy pregnancy!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thank You.


----------



## Marie1337

Cocobelle said:


> :happydance: Welcome to 3rd tri You&me and Hinkybinky :happydance:
> 
> I really hope it doesn't drag too. My midwife has suggested I start jotting down notes so that I can start to put together my birth plan
> surely only people who are due to have a baby soon need to do that? :haha:
> 
> Is anyone doing any baby shopping this weekend? I plan to order some bits from John Lewis online this evening as I can't be bothered to go into town today.

I want to go baby shopping this weekend (it's my new past time :happydance:) but am trying to hold off until after next weekend and my baby shower. I am trying to only buy things that we need and not the million super cute things that I want to get my little man.

And welcome to the new peoples!


----------



## shyfox1988

wooohooo im joining u all in 3rd tri today, scarey stuff haha 

hope everyones ok xXx


----------



## spiritualbaby

hellooo third tri!! i am so excited to be joining you ladies here today!! please add me on to november sparklers group thanks xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome to 3rd tri ladies :hi:

Marie I hope you get loads of super cute things at your baby shower x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hello and welcome all the ladies new to third tri, yay one by one u are all joining me. Hope everyone and their LO's are well xxx :)


----------



## pichi

Hey girls - just thought I'd ask who's gone for a moses basket and who's gone for a crib? I ask because I can't decide! Hehe


----------



## Kellycool

Hey Pichi-moses basket girl here. For me with my first, much easier to put it next to my bed and roll him out of it for night time feeds without enough fuss to wake him properly. Also easier to move from room to room-would def suggest the rocking stand though! xx


----------



## pichi

Thanks hun :) the cost in a moses basket and crib are roughly the same so me and OH are debating on what's best


----------



## Kellycool

I reckon moses basket is more practical but I totally see the cribs appeal-super cute!! I got a moses basket off ebay (pretty much brand new) for 10 quid! I love it  Got rid of the last one as was a bit old after being a hand-me-down. Does anyone have an idea as to where i could get moses basket covers, whilst we are on this topic? We are moving to SA once baby is born and have gotten hold of a moses basket there but without covers..


----------



## hinkybinky

We're having a moses basket - much more mobile to take arund the house or when visiting family. 

I did consider a crib as apparently you get a couple of extra months out of it since it's slightly bigger. However, we are fortunate to have enough room in our bedroom for the cot we've bought, so if need be we will make the transition from moses basket in our room, to cot in our room, to cot in baby's room. 
Wouldn't have worked if we'd gone for a cot-bed though, so I guess it's swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Kellycool

Oooohhh, it is all just sooo exciting!! Any idea as to what you having hinky? I'm, also team yellow and don't have even the slightest feeling xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Kellycool said:


> Oooohhh, it is all just sooo exciting!! Any idea as to what you having hinky? I'm, also team yellow and don't have even the slightest feeling xx

No idea really - I did think it was a girl to start with, but now I'm not sure at all. I have 2 brothers though, who along with my dad, husband and father-in-law are all mad about sport, so I've kind of resigned myself to it being a boy! Not that I'd love a boy any less, but am secretly hoping he'll be interested in music or zoology or anything other than sport really :wacko:


----------



## pichi

Thanks girls :) we're in the middle of finding and buying a house so we won't have that much room for her cotbed - that's why I was considering a crib. Oh the choices!

I just want into a house so I can get peanuts room done!


----------



## Kellycool

Haha Hinky, my son is 21 months old and I only ever see him with a ball/club/bat of somesort in his hand.. But I reckon even if we had a girl it would be the same case! Hope the househunt goes well Pichi-as mentioned, we are moving back to SA (from the UK) so I am not able to do up a nursery until we get there :-(


----------



## taylor197878

im due the 17th of november so i think i come over nxt week not to sure though.


----------



## hinkybinky

Re moses basket covers. I recall seeing a seller on ebay who does these, as part of a set. So you get the quilt, cover for round the outside, and hood cover. If you search for 'moses basket covers' I think it should bring it up x


----------



## hinkybinky

taylor197878 said:


> im due the 17th of november so i think i come over nxt week not to sure though.

Officially it's from 27 weeks, but just come whenever you like! I waited until today just to leave it as long as poss so that 3rd tri wouldn't drag so much (yeah right!).


----------



## pichi

Ooo ill have a look and see where I seen the moses basket covers. I seen them somewhere but can't for the life of me remember where!

Kelly: its rubbish not being able to decorate isn't it!


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks! AND YES, it is too terrible especially with so many cute things out there


----------



## quaizer

pichi said:


> Hey girls - just thought I'd ask who's gone for a moses basket and who's gone for a crib? I ask because I can't decide! Hehe

Were going for a moses basket aswell. I wanted both, lol, but we dont have the room xx


----------



## taylor197878

hinkybinky said:


> taylor197878 said:
> 
> 
> im due the 17th of november so i think i come over nxt week not to sure though.
> 
> Officially it's from 27 weeks, but just come whenever you like! I waited until today just to leave it as long as poss so that 3rd tri wouldn't drag so much (yeah right!).Click to expand...

tks ill just wait untill 27 weeks hopefully time wont drag :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

pichi said:


> Hey girls - just thought I'd ask who's gone for a moses basket and who's gone for a crib? I ask because I can't decide! Hehe

We have gone for the John Lewis swinging crib as not only do they look a bit sturdier, we want it to last as long as possible as I don't want to have to squeeze a full size cot into our bedroom as I hate being cramped. We live in a bungalow so don't need to worry about the whole upstairs/downstairs nap thing but if we did, I would have got a moses basket for downstairs use. I love the little cribs.

Kellycool, I grew up in SA, have really fond childhood memories from there, would love to go back to show my hubby where I use to live.


----------



## Kellycool

Ah, how awesome Cocobelle-we have been in the Uk for 3 years and are just itching to get back to family and friends with our brood


----------



## Ginger1

Just thought I'd have a quick lurk over here....am not officially in 3rd Tri for another couple of weeks, but couldn't resist being nosy!!

Can I have a :blue: by my name on the list please?? Only just noticed I haven't got one! I blame the crazy hormones!!:blush:


----------



## anna matronic

I have both :) I got all excited a while back lol. I got both on eBay, the. Crib was £40 and the matress still in the plastic And the Moses basket and rocking stand was £25. I have the crib in my room at my mums and plan to have the Moses basket downstairs. Her stairs are really narrowness and enclosed so I couldn't carry a Moses basket up and down all the time. I'd fall down :(

also have a cot bed at my flat for when I come back home after new year :)


----------



## lolpants

Welcome Louise! Im due same day as you and Im having a girl also :happydance:

I was gonna go for a moses basket as so light too carry and move around - We've been offered about 3 from friends who have had babies recently - so I will just be buying covers myself :D

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

lolpants said:


> Welcome Louise! Im due same day as you and Im having a girl also :happydance:
> 
> I was gonna go for a moses basket as so light too carry and move around - We've been offered about 3 from friends who have had babies recently - so I will just be buying covers myself :D
> 
> Lol xx

Let me know where you get your covers from  I'm also due November 5th xx


----------



## loulabump

could you change my name please  my username used to be louise1608 but i forgot my password and had to make this new one and just realised i haven't asked for it to be updated yet ^^
due date is still 13th and he's still a boy as far as im aware :haha:

and just to jump in on the crib conversation... i have a moses basket, a cot.. AND swinging crib... :rofl:

couldn't decide what i wanted so we will be having our moses basket for him to sleep in when we are downstairs, his swinging crib is in our bedroom and he will sleep there until he's old enough to be in his cot in his own room (im thinking about 6 months) and then ofc his cot is in his nursery for when the time comes 

xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

we just have a bassinet for now...us being in a one bedroom apartment has a limited in space, even though this apartment is bigger than the last. 

I cant believe i have under 90 days to go, time is going fast! Im so excited to meet my little angel though.


----------



## majm1241

We are going to buy a bassinet for our room for now. Probably move her into a crib after about 3 to 6 months in her own room.


----------



## rowleypolie

we are unsure on the crib bassinet thing- we have a crib from dd and also a portable pack-n-play with a bassinet on top BUT its so big it takes up most the walking space in my bedroom. DH has hinted at getting a smaller one for the month or 2 we would need it but it seems like a waste to only have it for so short of time. DD slept in her own room from about a month or so. Still trying to figure it out!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated my photo to my prego belly- just took this one today!


----------



## pichi

Thank you for all your posts on what you've got for your little ones :)

My OH was bought a swinging crib for our bedroom. We figured since peanut will have her pram with carrycot downstairs we can always place her in that and at least a crib will last slightly longer :) just need some cute crib bedding now :)


----------



## iow_bird

We've got a moses basket for the first couple of months, and a cot set up in her room. Going to put the moses basket in the cot when she sleeps during the day. Thats the plan anyway!!! x x x


----------



## Kellycool

Arg, been feeling so grumpy the last day or two. SOOO not like me-I am usually super bubbly and smiley.. Poor DH.. Anyone else feel the same? Just always seems to be so much on the go and all I want to do is nothing, perhaps I am just a bit tired..


----------



## pichi

i'm in a word: Pregzilla. my temper is VERY short and OH doesn't seem to get that, so when he goes on and on about something it just winds me up and i end up going in defence mode. it's not nice because i don't mean to be bitchy and snappy but god things wind me up easily!


----------



## fairygirl

I feel like my patience is being tested on a daily basis!


----------



## makeithappen

:hi: hi girls! 

just wondering are any of your babies breech at the minute? if so are you starting to do some things to turn him/her now or is it too soon to worry about it! being a complete natural born panicker i feel like i should be doing something now! baby has been breech throughout the pregnancy which makes me doubt that she'll ever move!


----------



## pichi

apparently babies will sit in breech till about 37 weeks and if they're comfy that way they'll stay that way but, the midwife might try turning him/her

apparently at around 36 weeks lean forward to encourage the wee one to turn (according to the book i got from my midwife :shrug:)


----------



## anna matronic

At my 21 week scan my boy was transverse (on his side head down to the right bum up to the left) would have no idea if he has moved in the last 6 weeks x x


----------



## Cocobelle

rowleypolie said:


> updated my photo to my prego belly- just took this one today!

Wow, thats a lovely bump you have there :thumbup:



makeithappen said:


> :hi: hi girls!
> 
> just wondering are any of your babies breech at the minute? if so are you starting to do some things to turn him/her now or is it too soon to worry about it! being a complete natural born panicker i feel like i should be doing something now! baby has been breech throughout the pregnancy which makes me doubt that she'll ever move!

Mine was breech but at last check it was transverse, head to the left and bum to the right! Who knows where it is now but all movements are either felt very low down or to the right hand side of my bump. I shall get my midwife to have a feel tomorrow.

I am pretty lucky moods wise as I am always pretty chilled so my hubby does not have to put up with a crazy preggo wife that often :haha: I can't promise things will stay that way once the end draws near though :D


----------



## makeithappen

thanks girls! midwife at hospital didnt seem at all worried at 20 week scan and the lady who did my 4d scan at the private clinic at 25+6 said there was still time for her to turn! i have no patience though! and im terrified at the thought of having to recover from a c section! 

have my next scan on 6th sept so hopefully there has been some progress lol!


----------



## Kellycool

Glad I am not the only one feeling temperish  With my last pregnancy I was like full of rainbows and cuddles and bubbles haha-been like that this time too until the last week-maybe it's a girl-last time I had a boy.. 
Makeithappen, my baby was breech at last midwife app at 26 weeks so I have invested in a gym ball which I sit on regularly (it's good for labour too) and at my next aqua bump class I plan on doing handstands in the pool.. haha, weirdo alert!


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and the midwife actually showed me how to feel so last week when I checked I still felt little babbas head was by my ribs. Awesome feeling but want him/her to turn already! Also SOOO not keen for C-section. Anyone know when the earliest you can fly is after a c-section?


----------



## pichi

Kelly: are you team :yellow: then?


----------



## Kellycool

pichi said:


> Kelly: are you team :yellow: then?

Yes I am


----------



## Dilek

Hi girls

Can i have my name added to the list, we are expecting a :blue: on 10/11/10

Im here 2 days early but im just so excited to finally be here. Just noticed i moved into a new box :happydance:


----------



## you&me

My little girl is breech too...consultant said she has until 37 weeks to turn, which they often do by then...or they will attempt to turn her in hope it works so I can attempt a VBAC.

I know everyone is terrified of having a c-section...I had an emergency one with my first...yes it was painful, but the sooner you get up and moving the better, I was driving after 3 weeks because I wanted to get myself into the SCBU without relying on others...it's not the perfect way to have a baby, but it's not the end of the world...first time around I was so dissapointed that I never got the 'perfect, ideal labour' (it doesn't exist) that I so badly wanted, it took me a long time to get over that...this time around I am not even writing a birth plan, I told my consultant to simply deliver the baby which ever way is the safest for both of us...the baby will come when it wants and how it wants :thumbup:


----------



## Kellycool

you&me said:


> My little girl is breech too...consultant said she has until 37 weeks to turn, which they often do by then...or they will attempt to turn her in hope it works so I can attempt a VBAC.
> 
> I know everyone is terrified of having a c-section...I had an emergency one with my first...yes it was painful, but the sooner you get up and moving the better, I was driving after 3 weeks because I wanted to get myself into the SCBU without relying on others...it's not the perfect way to have a baby, but it's not the end of the world...first time around I was so dissapointed that I never got the 'perfect, ideal labour' (it doesn't exist) that I so badly wanted, it took me a long time to get over that...this time around I am not even writing a birth plan, I told my consultant to simply deliver the baby which ever way is the safest for both of us...the baby will come when it wants and how it wants :thumbup:

very true.. I wanted a water birth with my son but landed up being induced and everything was so medically simulated and stressful that even the midwife said a c-section would prob have been best.. Also not planning anything this time. My placenta was low-lying at last scan as well so we just never know ey!


----------



## makeithappen

Ive bought a gym ball too, just bought it yesterday, but was worried it was too early to use it (you see i worry about everything)!

i totally agree, i just want the safest birth for both of us and if thats a c section then i'll be going with that! would just love to try to move her in the right direction :haha:

Ive also read that some babies dont turn for a _reason_ and its best not to force them! my problem is i read _way to much _and _*need*_ all the answers, like, yesterday! My DH and mum have threatened to take my labtop away cos im making myself worse lol!


----------



## Cocobelle

makeithappen said:


> My DH and mum have threatened to take my labtop away cos im making myself worse lol!

I get this too, along with hubby trying to ban me from watching birth programs :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> My DH and mum have threatened to take my labtop away cos im making myself worse lol!
> 
> I get this too, along with hubby trying to ban me from watching birth programs :haha:Click to expand...

My hubby tries to ban me too! :haha:


----------



## makeithappen

LOL glad im not the only one! DH hates it when i start a sentence with, i was looking online today and it says............

I know they are right, but i cant help _needing to know everything_ :haha: it does make me worse though! i didnt mind the idea of a c section, not ideal but i really didnt mind, i thought 'well it takes away the pushing in labour and maybe being stitched....down there' :blush:, that was of course before i read c section stories, now im terrified! lesson to the story, dont research.....have i learnt my lesson, absoultely not :haha:


----------



## majm1241

:rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Omg!! I am tired of waking up and wanting food I don't have!! :cry: I am craving my moms home made chicken enchiladas! Mainly for the sauce! It is so dang good I just want that to dip my homemade tortillas in!!! :cry: Then wash it down with Starbucks Caramel Frappacino! :growlmad:


----------



## pichi

i want some tattie fritters but i'm too lazy to make them... ¬__¬

i guess beans on toast will suffice haha


----------



## jkbmah

hi all, - been on here for a week or so - but not managed to see this thread yet - im due Nov 2nd - and on team pink!! - so you can update me!! - getting excited now.... only 7 more weeks left of work


----------



## makeithappen

jkbmah said:


> hi all, - been on here for a week or so - but not managed to see this thread yet - im due Nov 2nd - and on team pink!! - so you can update me!! - getting excited now.... only 7 more weeks left of work

welcome jkbmah! :hugs:


----------



## jkbmah

thanks  - anyone know how to access the facebookgroup - the link ion the first page doesnt seem to be working for me ??


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> Omg!! I am tired of waking up and wanting food I don't have!! :cry: I am craving my moms home made chicken enchiladas! Mainly for the sauce! It is so dang good I just want that to dip my homemade tortillas in!!! :cry: Then wash it down with Starbucks Caramel Frappacino! :growlmad:

I am with you on the Frappacino's, I am addicted! Would love love LOVE to have one now.



jkbmah said:


> hi all, - been on here for a week or so - but not managed to see this thread yet - im due Nov 2nd - and on team pink!! - so you can update me!! - getting excited now.... only 7 more weeks left of work

Welcome to our thread Jkbmah, you are due the day before me!
As for facebook, I am sure Majm will help you out with a new link as I know she could not get on there either to start with.


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Omg!! I am tired of waking up and wanting food I don't have!! :cry: I am craving my moms home made chicken enchiladas! Mainly for the sauce! It is so dang good I just want that to dip my homemade tortillas in!!! :cry: Then wash it down with Starbucks Caramel Frappacino! :growlmad:

Oh goodness Majm, you changed your avatar and all morning I have been looking at post by you and not realizing it was actually you! I am crazy ...


----------



## lolpants

jkbmah said:


> thanks  - anyone know how to access the facebookgroup - the link ion the first page doesnt seem to be working for me ??

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=126431300723438&ref=ts

There ya go - not massively used at the mo as we all chat on here - but think it will come in good use when babies start arriving :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone.
MaJm could you add my name to the list please, given due date of 15th Nov, but if I have section will have at 38 weeks (not sure which way to go yet), team pink please.
Thanks


----------



## loulabump

has your due date changed a bit since first tri worrisome?

i remember seeing you in there and you were ahead of me and now im ahead of you lol!
x


----------



## Lydiarose

anyone watching enders?
Tut tut phillip!! what a mess of a life

x


----------



## Cocobelle

Worrisome said:


> Hi everyone.
> MaJm could you add my name to the list please, given due date of 15th Nov, but if I have section will have at 38 weeks (not sure which way to go yet), team pink please.
> Thanks

Hi and welcome to the 3rd tri thread! I am also trying to decide if a ECS would be best for me and my baby and its so hard. How long have you got to decide?


----------



## ssmith1503

At my 4d scan last week it showed my babys breech. I was speaking to a midwive at my work on Sunday and she said from 32 weeks crawl around for 10 minutes 3 times a day and that will help it to move. She said the best thing to do is scrub the kitchen floor! So could be worth doing. I have been so grumpy and snappy lately too. I was taking anti depressants when I fell pregnant and decided to stop taking them, although I didn't have to. So I think sometimes my moods can sometimes be down to a bit of depression! 

Went to Tescos and bought some camping stuff tonight, going on Saturday for a week - how mad am I? at least the kids will love it! xx


----------



## ssmith1503

I've got my GT test at 8.30 tomorrow and my growth scan on wednesday so that will all be fun, nice early start tomorrow to get to the hospital on time!


----------



## bubbywings

Hi, I am due November 7th. We are finally in our 27th week. I'd love to be added. Thank you :)


----------



## rowleypolie

makeithappen said:


> :hi: hi girls!
> 
> just wondering are any of your babies breech at the minute? if so are you starting to do some things to turn him/her now or is it too soon to worry about it! being a complete natural born panicker i feel like i should be doing something now! baby has been breech throughout the pregnancy which makes me doubt that she'll ever move!

last ultrasound mine was transverse- head on my left...not sure if thats how she still is but it makes ense from where i get kicked!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bubbywings, im not sure ive said hello to u before so hello and welcome! Is this baby no.1 for you :)


----------



## SilasLove

I can't believe there are already November Sparklers who are nearing 30 weeks pregnant! :|

Honestly, I was a November Sparkler last year with my son, and it is just moving so much faster this time around. Its crazy when I think about it!!


----------



## Happyhayley

gosh I can't wait to move over here...2 more weeks...


----------



## majm1241

I will update everyone tomorrow when on my laptop! :hugs: The one who had the question about the fb link, I put the link in there that I was able to open. Not sure now. :( Sorry. I'll play around with it tomorrow.


----------



## happigail

Happyhayley said:


> gosh I can't wait to move over here...2 more weeks...

oh man me tooooo! I may come over at 26 weeks tho, or move between the 2 as 26 weeks is 3rd tri in all my literature!!


----------



## sarafused

Im gatecrashing a few days early! :haha:

Ive noticed Im down twice in the list, this one is due 13th.

Still on team yellow for now as baby wouldnt show at the scan. Ill find out on Friday when I have a growth scan so hopefully we can find out then. Have worked out we may only have about 80 days to go if Im induced early again :shock: Its given us the kick to get everything sorted out though! :haha:


----------



## jkbmah

majm1241 said:


> I will update everyone tomorrow when on my laptop! :hugs: The one who had the question about the fb link, I put the link in there that I was able to open. Not sure now. :( Sorry. I'll play around with it tomorrow.

thanks its OK - someone else posted a link so im on now!!


----------



## anna matronic

I can officially move over tomorrow guys!!!! This week has so dragged!! Never thought I'd say this but can't wait to go back to work on the first of sept for 7 weeks!! At least I will be busy and time won't drag!!


----------



## pichi

i have 3 more weeks of work then i'm off for 2 weeks holiday, back for 4 weeks, another weeks holiday then i'm off on maternity leave. THATS scary O_____O!!


oooo - and just checked my bank and my HIP grant went into the bank today :D


----------



## anna matronic

Yay!! I am such an idiot!! I got my hip form last Tuesday, took it homw filled it out and put it in the envolope. then went to Macdonalds as fancied a mcChicken sandwich and left the form in my car. I havent been out since then (had a shitty cold) and my car is parked round the back as I am waiting for a residents permit. I could have had it by now, now will have to wait another week or so!!

I am going to order my pram on Saturday Icandy Cherry (as long as I still love it when I go to the shop) Going to order it in black, nice and boring, had he have been a girl I would have got Mulberry. Oh well!! Only getting the chassis, seat and carrycot as have a carseat, adaptors and a base. This costs £410 I think but the shop "did" give you a voucher for £45 when you bought the chassis and carrycot together, so I have £45 to spend. Think I will get a raincover for the carseat and maybe put the rest towards the footmuff, although he won't need the footmuff for at least 10 months. I dunno :)


----------



## hinkybinky

Oooh, mine is in today as well, yay! (It's only going to pay back my NCT classes, but still, it's nice to pay things off).

How is everyone feeling today? I went to yoga yesterday (second session), it was LOVELY, so relaxing.


----------



## loulabump

everyones hip's seem to be going in so fast :D hope mine goes in quickly, could really do with the money right now!


----------



## mommy2baby2

So what are these Hips everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## hinkybinky

mommy2baby2 said:


> So what are these Hips everyone keeps talking about?

£190 one-off grant from the UK government (Health in Pregnancy) for pregnant women. They are ending it next year so we are quite lucky to be one of the last lots to get it!


----------



## you&me

It is a 'Health In Pregnancy Grant'...all pregnant women can claim for the one off payment in the UK of £190 to put towards a healthy pregnancy or whatever you wish.


----------



## fairygirl

I don't get my hip form til 29 weeks when I see mw next. Also I'm going to classes at the hospital next month which I believe are free rather than nct, I assume they're the same?


----------



## hinkybinky

fairygirl said:


> I don't get my hip form til 29 weeks when I see mw next. Also I'm going to classes at the hospital next month which I believe are free rather than nct, I assume they're the same?

Yeah, they'll be the same. NHS ones have been suspended in my area due to midwife shortage :growlmad:


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't get my hip form til 29 weeks when I see mw next. Also I'm going to classes at the hospital next month which I believe are free rather than nct, I assume they're the same?
> 
> Yeah, they'll be the same. NHS ones have been suspended in my area due to midwife shortage :growlmad:Click to expand...

Really?? I got an email yesterday stating I had been accepted on the course at the East Hastings Childrens Centre. Starts on September 9th for 4 weeks.. I filled out the form at the back of my pregnancy notes and sent it off last Friday.

Are you going to Aqua tomorrow, I want to go and am here and have something to wear :D


----------



## Cocobelle

My HIP is not yet in and I sent it off a little while ago now. I guess the different name thing is confusing them a little.

I think I may book for a course in pregnancy yoga, its a 6 week block. We did think about doing NCT classes but the only day they are held on, my H can't do and I don't fancy doing them alone so NHS ones it is! 

Also thought about taking Hypnobirthing classes but they are so expensive. If we were to travel an hour to an hour and a half from our house in any direction, they are about £130 which is fine, but in our town its £275, so I have ordered the CD and book instead. 

I have a midwife appointment after lunch.


----------



## charli87

hey! ive decided to move over a couple of days early as everything on here seems a bit more relevant than 2nd tri now. which means im going to not know anything again lol:haha:
im due nov 12th which is 2days before my birthday so will definitely have a great couple of weeks:happydance:
we're on team yellow which is kind of hard not knowing but exciting too!
look forward to chatting to everyone:flower:


----------



## majm1241

I'm still in bed so I'll update later when on my laptop, but had to wake to announce it is My V Day Today! :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

charli87 said:


> hey! ive decided to move over a couple of days early as everything on here seems a bit more relevant than 2nd tri now. which means im going to not know anything again lol:haha:
> im due nov 12th which is 2days before my birthday so will definitely have a great couple of weeks:happydance:
> we're on team yellow which is kind of hard not knowing but exciting too!
> look forward to chatting to everyone:flower:

Welcome to 3rd tri charli :hi:


----------



## majm1241

Oh yes, how rude of me. :blush: Welcome to all the new Sparklers and new to 3rd Tri. I will be running the thread of course but be here officially in 3 weeks! :thumbup: Probably more like 2 though. Lol


----------



## charli87

congrats on your V day :)
thank you for the welcome!! i hope i dont end up asking too many questions that have been asked before or seem really silly lol, i did it when i started 2nd tri and its bound to be the same here lol


----------



## Louise-H'08

majm1241 said:


> I'm still in bed so I'll update later when on my laptop, but had to wake to announce it is My V Day Today! :happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Marie1337

Welcome to the new 3rd tri people!

I have my gestational diabetes test in an hour and a half. I should probably get up and get ready instead of lounging about reading forums. :laugh2:


----------



## SilasLove

I move over here officially tomorrow! :|


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats to those who have reached V day and welcome new ladies :)


----------



## majm1241

Good luck Marie1337!!


----------



## Kellycool

Yay for V day and 3rd tri!! I sent for my HIP grant today but have a feeling I wont get it as I am not British.. Sigh-was so keen to put the money toward a graco Symbio.. Pregnancy Yoga is awesome but the weekly class near me is at 6pm so not possible with Lo and DH only getting home from work at 7 most nights.. A friend of mine is burning the hypnobirthing CD for me, cant wait


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Really?? I got an email yesterday stating I had been accepted on the course at the East Hastings Childrens Centre. Starts on September 9th for 4 weeks.. I filled out the form at the back of my pregnancy notes and sent it off last Friday.

Hmmm, well that's what the midwife who did my booking appointment told me :shrug:. 

I don't think DH would have been able to make evening ones anyway, as he works in London, so the weekend NCT ones are ideal and a 5 minute walk away from where we live.



anna matronic said:


> Are you going to Aqua tomorrow, I want to go and am here and have something to wear :D

Yay! I wasn't going to risk being the only one there for a third week running, but if you're going then I will too. Do you want to meet outside before or shall I just see you in the pool?


----------



## majm1241

OK! I think I got it all updated now!


----------



## anna matronic

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Really?? I got an email yesterday stating I had been accepted on the course at the East Hastings Childrens Centre. Starts on September 9th for 4 weeks.. I filled out the form at the back of my pregnancy notes and sent it off last Friday.
> 
> Hmmm, well that's what the midwife who did my booking appointment told me :shrug:.
> 
> I don't think DH would have been able to make evening ones anyway, as he works in London, so the weekend NCT ones are ideal and a 5 minute walk away from where we live.
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to Aqua tomorrow, I want to go and am here and have something to wear :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! I wasn't going to risk being the only one there for a third week running, but if you're going then I will too. Do you want to meet outside before or shall I just see you in the pool?Click to expand...

Mine is Friday afternoons 1.30-3.30 but I am going on my own, not bothered about that!

Oooh meet me outside, can you PM me details? time/place/price? I'm not sure where it is Bohemia Road?? Actually come to think of it I can picture the signs I think :)


----------



## Worrisome

loulabump said:


> has your due date changed a bit since first tri worrisome?
> 
> i remember seeing you in there and you were ahead of me and now im ahead of you lol!
> x

Hi Loulabump :wave:
Yeah I must have ovulated later and got bfp very early:wacko:
My dates seem correct now as had 2 more scans and now bob on.
How are you doing?


----------



## Worrisome

Cocobelle said:


> Worrisome said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> MaJm could you add my name to the list please, given due date of 15th Nov, but if I have section will have at 38 weeks (not sure which way to go yet), team pink please.
> Thanks
> 
> Hi and welcome to the 3rd tri thread! I am also trying to decide if a ECS would be best for me and my baby and its so hard. How long have you got to decide?Click to expand...

Hi Cocobelle :wave:
Thanks hun. The consultant said until I was 32 weeks. Just really don't relish the thought of being cut open for the 3rd time, wouldnt be so bad if they could tummy tuck at the same time:haha:
When do you have to decide hun? Have you had a section before?


----------



## anna matronic

Kellycool said:


> Yay for V day and 3rd tri!! I sent for my HIP grant today but have a feeling I wont get it as I am not British.. Sigh-was so keen to put the money toward a graco Symbio.. Pregnancy Yoga is awesome but the weekly class near me is at 6pm so not possible with Lo and DH only getting home from work at 7 most nights.. A friend of mine is burning the hypnobirthing CD for me, cant wait

Are you resident in the UK though? Have you worked? Paid any tax or have a national insurance number? If so then you should be ok I think :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

had my 28 week appointment today :) everything is great, Maddy's heart sounds great and my uterus is 30cm...so a little larger than should be but still good. I start going to my dr's now every 2 weeks....wow...time is flying! I can't believe that im going to have my lo in my arms in a short while....it honestly feels like i got my bfp a couple days ago!


----------



## loulabump

Worrisome said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> has your due date changed a bit since first tri worrisome?
> 
> i remember seeing you in there and you were ahead of me and now im ahead of you lol!
> x
> 
> Hi Loulabump :wave:
> Yeah I must have ovulated later and got bfp very early:wacko:
> My dates seem correct now as had 2 more scans and now bob on.
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

hehe its funny how dates can change... unbelievably i guessed my dates spot on! i never used ovulation predictors or anything... i literally just made sure me and oh dtd every day about 2 weeks after period for about a week :haha: so very surprised i guessed my dates right!

i'm doing good though thank you! very happy to have had an uneventful pregnancy! been reading so many sad stories on the boards lately which just makes me realise how lucky we all are to have our babies hanging on in there 
can't believe we are almost in 3rd tri! :wohoo:


----------



## anna matronic

I was so naive before all this. I took the morning after pill last year and it brought my periods forward by 2 days (over the space of 4 months) so I assume my ov date also came forward too, from a Friday to a Wednesday (at a guess)

I guess this is why I never fell preggo before, one luck and two cos if I ov'd on a Friday any sex the week before wouldn't count and by the Saturday the egg would be gone. Me at my ex boyfriend NTNP for about 9 months and I never fell once. As I usually only saw him on Sundays this would make sense.

Now if my ov date moved to a Wednesday then bam I was fucked (literally) by DTD on the Sunday.

Sorry about the randomness, but because obviously I wasn't trying to get pregnant this goes round in my head all the time really sometimes :(

don't get me wrong, I am so happy and now feel blessed and feel guilty for thikning this sometimes. but it just wasn;t in my plan for 2010.

On a high note I am officially Third Tri in 49 minutes :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

haha 49 minutes.

I actually took the morning after pill for this pregnancy, not really knowing exactly what it done as personally i would never do it again after finding out. Naive.

This wasnt my plan for 2010 either, but like you i feel like now she was just meant to be and i wouldnt change it for the world. She is my everything, and im glad that damn pill didnt work. :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

I should add i feel so blessed as i know there are alot of women who struggle to get and maintain a pregnancy. 

I dont take it for granted for a second x


----------



## Cocobelle

Worrisome said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worrisome said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> MaJm could you add my name to the list please, given due date of 15th Nov, but if I have section will have at 38 weeks (not sure which way to go yet), team pink please.
> Thanks
> 
> Hi and welcome to the 3rd tri thread! I am also trying to decide if a ECS would be best for me and my baby and its so hard. How long have you got to decide?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Cocobelle :wave:
> Thanks hun. The consultant said until I was 32 weeks. Just really don't relish the thought of being cut open for the 3rd time, wouldnt be so bad if they could tummy tuck at the same time:haha:
> When do you have to decide hun? Have you had a section before?Click to expand...

Hiya Worrisome :wave:

I think if they would tummy tuck at the same time I would not hesitate in having a CS :haha:

I have a consultants appointment at 36 weeks where my birth plans will be discussed in detail. I have never had a section but had a difficult forceps delivery last time after my son got very distressed. My son now has Autism and learning difficulties and while I would never suggest these were directly related to his birth, no one has ever been able to say it didn't play some part in some of his difficulties, which terrifies me. I need to decide if I should go for a Vag delivery but with an early 'get out clause' should things not go textbook or just book in straight for a section. Both scare me :haha:

Are you going to try for a VACS?


----------



## anna matronic

This is the same for me. I feel awful that I think this, I feel awful that I fell so easily (I have never been pregnant in my life!!) and am blessed that I have a baby growing when others struggle so much. I felt awful telling my sister considering she has miscarried twice in the past year, like it should have been her not me (she is now preggo with identical twins lol!!!)

It took me a while to get it in my head that he was unplanned but NEVER unwanted which is true!! I was like fuuuuuuuuuuuuck when I got my bfp, but in reality I knew I was always gonna keep him, even though I discussed all my options, it would have been silly of me not to. My mum says she knew straight off what I was gonna do.

I would not change things for the world now and am just as excited as any other mum to be :) Ok so my circumstances are shit and I haven't spoken to fob for 14 weeks now, but it will always be his loss not mine!!

I also don't take it for granted. This baby could be my first and last for all I know :)


----------



## stardust599

Hey guys
Just jumping in here to introduce myself.

I'm a first time mummy from scotland and having a baby girl.

26weeks today so due on 16th nov. although actually my correct dates should be 25+2 and due on 21st nov but the hosp won't change it!

i'm very very nervous but excited too! just trying to take it easy as I have been signed off work with pre-eclampsia symptoms but it seems to have been a false alarm!

xxx


----------



## anna matronic

*I made it I am officially third tri​*
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Woohoo Anna! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

So are you - on my time zone anyway :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yay Anna

Well i had my 28 week check up and Gestational diabetes test today

Well i got a medical student who was left alone to take my blood pressure, check LO's heartbeat and measure my fundal height.

The MW didnt come into the room till afterwards. Was a bit stressful at first cause she used a hand held thingy to check heartbeat and couldnt find it at first and when she did it was quite faint (not as loud as last time but was a different machine)Gave me a heart attack. Anyway it was at 130bpm so that was good and steady. 

My fundal height is 28cm, spot on apparently for 28 weeks and i get my GD test results tomorrow. 

Did anyone else feel a bit sick after drinking it??

Bubs has also been moving heaps the last couple of days, esp last night and today. I could feel a lil arm or leg bulging out last night and she stayed there for a while but i was gently massaging her there and everytime i would stop, she would move as if to say "dont stop mum that was awesome" so id massage her there again and she would stop. This went on for about 20 or so mins was so cute :D


----------



## rowleypolie

i had the glucose test today too! it doesnt taste all that bad- just like a sugary orange soda but man after 30 minutes my stomach was churning and my body was getting sweaty! I really hope it all ends well because if i am over I will have to do another test- this time for 3 hours instead of one!

Results at my appointment on friday!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Na i agree tasted ok, but i was the same felt sweaty and sickly afterwards

Dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing?

All the best with your results Rowleypolie x


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance::happydance: Welcome to 3rd tri Anna & Silaslove :happydance::happydance:

And nice to meet you Stardust, I am really pleased that your pre-eclampsia symptoms seem to a false alarm. Long may it stay that way!

Shan, I had my 28 week check yesterday too and I am measuring spot on for dates :thumbup: 

My blood pressure was also excellent (very good for me) and bubs heart beat nice and strong. Herbert is still lying transverse with bum suck under my ribs which is making it really difficult to turn around properly when I reverse the car or just bending over in general. He/she seems quite happy though, so thats the main thing.

I am so pleased to be 28 weeks today :wohoo: that, along with 24 weeks (and 30 & then 35 weeks) are my own little milestones that I like to reach.


----------



## barasti

wheeee I have arrived! one day early but who cares!!!

the countown is on!

and i'm team PINK <3


----------



## Cocobelle

barasti said:


> wheeee I have arrived! one day early but who cares!!!
> 
> the countown is on!
> 
> and i'm team PINK <3

:wohoo: welcome!


----------



## barasti

thanks love!

I am feeling a little spun out that it's all about to get real. Each one of us is due to have a baby within the next 3 months. 

WOW!!!


----------



## minties

I'm sneaking in for a cheeky hello...can't wait until I can come into 3rd tri for good!


----------



## pichi

Woo hoo! Officially I'm in 3rd tri now :D


----------



## anna matronic

Morning ladies :) I just had my first ever online grocery delivery. That's it am never going to Tesco's again. So easy :) Plus you spend less as you don't buy all the yummy cakes you walk past! Lots of things I forgot, but nothing essential.

Welcome to Third Tri with me Silas and Pichi, feels great doesn't it! Next milestone is next Wednesday (28 weeks, not sure why??) Then 30 and 37 I guess!!

Silas and Pichi, yesterday was 10th August meaning our babies were dues in exactly 3 months!!!!!


----------



## pichi

Argh that's mad :o

I can't wait to have my little bundle now :)

I'm just a bit panicy (maybe not the best word to use) about how big she is going to be. I hope she's not a 10lb'er! Lol
Going by mine and OHs birth weight I guessed her weight to be 6lb 11oz heh. I was 6lb6 and weirdly enough so was OH


----------



## loulabump

ooh anna I *always* do my shopping online with asda, deffo better than carting all my shopping bags back on a bus haha! 

first time you do it takes a while, but good thing is it saves everything you buy into "favourites" type thing... so next time you shop online you can scan through that and find the things u need loads easier its great... i would never go into a real supermarket again!

wish morissons would jump on the online shopping wagon though..their food is oh so much nicer than asda..boo! :D
x


----------



## ShanandBoc

barasti said:


> wheeee I have arrived! one day early but who cares!!!
> 
> the countown is on!
> 
> and i'm team PINK <3

Awesome news!

Big congrats hun, welcome to the team hehe xo :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

ShanandBoc said:


> Yay Anna
> 
> Well i had my 28 week check up and Gestational diabetes test today
> 
> Well i got a medical student who was left alone to take my blood pressure, check LO's heartbeat and measure my fundal height.
> 
> The MW didnt come into the room till afterwards. Was a bit stressful at first cause she used a hand held thingy to check heartbeat and couldnt find it at first and when she did it was quite faint (not as loud as last time but was a different machine)Gave me a heart attack. Anyway it was at 130bpm so that was good and steady.
> 
> My fundal height is 28cm, spot on apparently for 28 weeks and i get my GD test results tomorrow.
> 
> Did anyone else feel a bit sick after drinking it??
> 
> Bubs has also been moving heaps the last couple of days, esp last night and today. I could feel a lil arm or leg bulging out last night and she stayed there for a while but i was gently massaging her there and everytime i would stop, she would move as if to say "dont stop mum that was awesome" so id massage her there again and she would stop. This went on for about 20 or so mins was so cute :D

I wasnt told anything about the position of my baby either, is that normal?


----------



## you&me

My baby was breech at my specialist scan at 23+3...and yesterday at my midwife's appointment she has moved into an oblique position...so we are halfway there to getting her head down!!


----------



## Cocobelle

you&me said:


> My baby was breech at my specialist scan at 23+3...and yesterday at my midwife's appointment she has moved into an oblique position...so we are halfway there to getting her head down!!

Mine was also breech and now seems quite happy to stay transverse for the time being. Its not the most comfortable position for me especially as it likes to poke its bum out so that I have a wonky bump, the little humbug.

Shan my MW said to me yesterday that they are not really meant to say where the baby is anymore, but she still does as she can't see the harm. Ask at your next visit x


----------



## makeithappen

you&me said:


> My baby was breech at my specialist scan at 23+3...and yesterday at my midwife's appointment she has moved into an oblique position...so we are halfway there to getting her head down!!

ooh glad baby is moving in the right direction!! hope i get the same news in a few weeks time at my next midwife visit lol!


----------



## you&me

My consultant told me not to worry too much about her position at the moment as they still have loads of room to move and turn...if she is breech at 37 weeks then they will attempt to turn her so I can try for my VBAC delivery.

I agree Cocobelle, not the most comfy of positions, I get hands pushing on my bladder, feet digging near under my ribs and a bum poking out mid belly which makes it all look wonky!! I just poke her back into place...but now she is a bit bigger she has started poking back :haha:


----------



## you&me

makeithappen said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> My baby was breech at my specialist scan at 23+3...and yesterday at my midwife's appointment she has moved into an oblique position...so we are halfway there to getting her head down!!
> 
> ooh glad baby is moving in the right direction!! hope i get the same news in a few weeks time at my next midwife visit lol!Click to expand...

The breech position seems to be a girl thing I have noticed!!


----------



## makeithappen

:haha: who would have thought they would be such rascals....ALREADY!!!!!! lol


----------



## makeithappen

you&me said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> My baby was breech at my specialist scan at 23+3...and yesterday at my midwife's appointment she has moved into an oblique position...so we are halfway there to getting her head down!!
> 
> ooh glad baby is moving in the right direction!! hope i get the same news in a few weeks time at my next midwife visit lol!Click to expand...
> 
> The breech position seems to be a girl thing I have noticed!!Click to expand...

Hmmm interesting! you could very well be right! keeping us on our toes already lol!


----------



## you&me

Hehehehe...that is girl's for you...everyone I know says they are far worse than boys!! :dohh: Having 2 step daughter's, a daughter and another girl on the way I don't know...my poor hubby may in a few years when he has no hair left :haha:


----------



## makeithappen

you know ive heard that too, that boys are easy compared to girls....being a girl myself i can see why :haha: But hey we wouldnt change them for the world! little princesses and they act that way too lol!!


----------



## you&me

This is going to sound crazy!!

I have seen the baby on scans, I can feel her kicking me to bits, and keeping me awake at night...I spent 18 weeks being best friends with the porcelain...and gaviscon has rapidly become my best friend...I can no longer see my feet or look after my own lady garden...

...and yet it hasn't really sunk in that there is actually going to be a real baby...and soon :blush:

I wonder when that happens...maybe I'll pack my hospital bag to see if it has the effect!!


----------



## makeithappen

Snap! i was just writing that in my journal the other day, that it feels like its all happening to someone else!! i guess when we're in labour and the pain kicks in then we'll know that, yeah, its definitely happening to us :rofl:


----------



## you&me

:rofl: I am so so glad I am not the only one thinking like that!!

With Reagan because it was all so quick and she was so early by c-section, I don't think the reality actually kicked in until I bought her home from SCBU at 7 weeks old...I just sat staring at her for an hour or so thinking 'OMG, a baby, my baby...what do I do now!!'


----------



## makeithappen

omg i can imagine! at least this time you'll be more clued in! it'll be me looking at baby thinking, ooooookkkkkkk here we go, pass me the manual :haha: 

you know i cant wait to nov sparklers start to have their babies. its gona be so surreal :wacko: we've all spent so much time talking about baby arriving! i just cant wait to hear the birth stories and stuff :happydance: as long as they dont freak me out too much lol!


----------



## you&me

I know...they could start coming in the next 10 weeks or less...first tri seems like a lifetime ago...I wonder who will be the first to have their baby?!!

September has 4 babies already born, October has 1 baby born...I hope we don't see a sparkler come this early!!


----------



## makeithappen

i know i cant believe october has a baby already :wacko: im with you, hope nov babies stay put for another while yet. its sooo exciting that we're getting so close........


........Place your bets now for the first nov sparkler :rofl:


----------



## loulabump

makeithappen said:


> i know i cant believe october has a baby already :wacko: im with you, hope nov babies stay put for another while yet. its sooo exciting that we're getting so close........
> 
> 
> ........Place your bets now for the first nov sparkler :rofl:

ooh i do hope they stay where they are for now! hope to see lots of fully cooked bubbas coming out IN November!! x


----------



## Cocobelle

I also keep wondering who will be the first Sparkler to pop. I think once we start hitting 30 weeks it will start feeling so much more real, especially when the babies actually start making an appearance :D

We should start taking bets, it will be funny!

Saying that, I also still can't believe I have a real baby in there. I know that there is something there, but I am always really shocked when I see a photo or a YouTube video of a 28 week baby as it looks just like a baby, but smaller! It moves and yawns and everything! I still keep imagining Herbert still looking like a 1st tri 'shrimp', just bigger :haha:


----------



## loulabump

:haha: coco i keep thinking that too! its hard to imagine that you have a fully formed baby wriggling around inside you... its insane!! x


----------



## makeithappen

it really is unbelieveable :wacko: you wonder how they ever get comfy squished in there :haha:


----------



## loulabump

i think mine must struggle cos he hasn't stayed still for the last 3 days! constant wriggling and kicking... specially at night its the worst cos i sleep on my side and the force of the kick against my mattress is sooo uncomfy for me when im trying to sleep! but im sure my baby is nocturnal ... hope he grows out of that! :rofl:


----------



## Cocobelle

Herbert can't be comfy the way he/she is laying as when ever I turn over in bed I can really feel him/her protesting and sticking something out :haha: 

I can't wait to see what my little Bertie looks like!


----------



## Cocobelle

I also have a bubs who comes to life at night. 11.30 is the perfect time to play. Or so thinks Bertie!


----------



## you&me

Hehehe...I am going to show you what a real baby born at 29 weeks looks like :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Reagan.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## loulabump

oooh my god!!!! *squeal*

so tiny and so perfect x


----------



## makeithappen

i agree with the night time wrigglers girls! less hope thats not a sign of things to come :haha:

you&me ~ WOW!!!!!!!!! that truly is a little miracle there in that pic! you should be so proud of her, and yourself! and on christmas day too! aww im all choked up looking at that now.


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> oooh my god!!!! *squeal*
> 
> so tiny and so perfect x

Everything about a 29 week old baby is perfect...they just have to grow into their skin...ohhh, and they are born without nipples that early!! :haha:


----------



## you&me

makeithappen said:


> i agree with the night time wrigglers girls! less hope thats not a sign of things to come :haha:
> 
> you&me ~ WOW!!!!!!!!! that truly is a little miracle there in that pic! you should be so proud of her, and yourself! and on christmas day too! aww im all choked up looking at that now.

Thank you!!! :flower: She is a little star!!


----------



## you&me

I'll stop spamming the thread after this one...just wanted you to see the full size of a baby near our gestation now...here's one more:
 



Attached Files:







mummy---Reagan---1-week-old.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## anna matronic

Y&M madness :) What a superstar :D

I find watching those baby programmes especially ones about the preemies how can I have something that size in me!! I think I am in a bit of denial to be honest! But I really want to know what way he is laying though. He was transverse but this was weeks ago he could have moved (was bum to left rib) If I have a full bladder or my uterus tightens I do have a feel around and have 2 distinctive hard bits (head and bum) just dunno whats what :D


----------



## makeithappen

oh you&me that has soooo brought it home to me! oooh she is sooo tiny! i wouldve been afraid to touch her! just amazing :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

Thank you!!

My midwife told me yesterday if you can hold and move the part you have got then it is a head...as the bum won't move side to side so easily...but then my midwife is an old dragon...so who knows!! LOL


----------



## anna matronic

Oooh I shall try that haha :D


----------



## you&me

makeithappen said:


> oh you&me that has soooo brought it home to me! oooh she is sooo tiny! i wouldve been afraid to touch her! just amazing :cloud9:

:haha: makes it all seem more real when you see one that size!!

Babies aren't as fragile as people think...especially preemies, they are made of tough stuff!!


----------



## makeithappen

your soo right. tough little cookies they are indeed. im getting kicked or punched as i type here :haha:, and all i can think of the pics of your LO, hard to believe thats whats causing the craziness in there lol.


----------



## fairygirl

I wish I knew where my lo's body parts were, all I know is I feel his hiccups pretty close to my cervix and his hb is just above my hairline, mist kicks and punches are below my belly button, what is he doing in there?? I'm convinced I have a deep pelvis like my friend who didn't show at all. I now have a bump though!


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh you&me, your photographs of your beautiful and ever so teeny little girl are amazing! What a little fighter and so perfect. How proud you must be of her (and yourself). 

It really has made me think that Bertie isn't so much of a shrimp after all! 

Thank you so much for sharing them with us xx


----------



## loulabump

I wish I knew too! I know some people say they can tell whether they are being kicked or punched by I just can't! I can tell the difference between general movements and kicks/punches but just cant figure out whether its a foot or a hand when I feel "kicks" hehe x


----------



## makeithappen

I have no clue either! i just feel movement and pokes (kicks/punches) i cant distinguish any of it lol! ive been definitely feeling stronger movements this weeks though!


----------



## loulabump

me too! had a very quiet and slightly worrying week last week where baby just wasn't moving no matter what i did... i tried lying on my side after drinking cold OJ and poking around my belly but he wasnt having any of it and all i felt the entire week were really teeny tiny movements that i had to really concentrate to feel and if im been honest i still dont know whether i was actually feeling them or whether it was wishful thinking!! but he came back in full force about 3 days ago rolling around, kicking, punching, poking and hardly stops! but i love it, i smile everytime i feel it and still just feel so amazed even tho iv been feeling movement since 19 weeks i still cant get over the feeling!! x


----------



## makeithappen

ive had quiet days too in the past few weeks and i dont rule out it happening again, she seems to have a mad few days then takes a few quiet days to recover :haha: nerve wrecking though when movements decrease, i hate it! id rather be beaten up from the inside all day everyday lol!


----------



## anna matronic

They do get quiet when they have growth spurts too :)

I am going to speak to my mw on Tuesday about kick counting. Cover mw at last appointment mentioned it but I can;t keep up as he is really active alot of the time *she says as baby appears to be sleeping*


----------



## makeithappen

I asked at my last appointment at 26 weeks. i explained i had quiet days then not so quiet days, she said this is normal and that obviously on really wriggly days you dont need to actually count the kicks cos you know there have been loads, but on quieter days just make sure you feel her move more than 10 times. which should be easily enough monitored as movement will be less frequent. does that make sense?


----------



## anna matronic

Ah yeah that does :)

Well I am off to my first aquanatal class. Am meeting HinkyBinky outside, so amazing that from this website we are meeting in real life. So random :)

I'll update later :D


----------



## you&me

Is anyone else getting some period type pains?

Mine started today...and working it out, it would be the time my AF was due...but I haven't noticed them before now.

They are just like normal period cramps, a little bit uncomfortable :shrug:


----------



## babyblue_eyes

Hey girls,

can't believe im in the 3rd trimester already feels like this pregnancy has just flown by

can i be added 2 the list please due 10th nov wiv a lil boy :D :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

_Well ladies, I am officially in 3rd tri today!!_

I am rather freaked out tbh. I cannot believe I have gotten here so quickly already ... eh, and you ladies are going to run through this thread like crazy when I have no time to get on now, aren't you? :(

That never happens when I have absolutely nothing to do, lol.


----------



## lolpants

you&me said:


> Is anyone else getting some period type pains?
> 
> Mine started today...and working it out, it would be the time my AF was due...but I haven't noticed them before now.
> 
> They are just like normal period cramps, a little bit uncomfortable :shrug:

Ive been having cramp like feelings and twinges on my left hand side he last 24 hrs?? Nothing too uncomfortable, but I took some paracetamol this morning and it went away and then came back again about 4pm - I was wondering if it was Braxton Hicks? 

Just wanna say in response too what AnnaM and ShannaB were talking about earlier - this baby is also my 1st ever pregnancy and completely unplanned - although I've known my OH for over a year, we only started dating end of Jan and I got pregnant around Valentines day!! (so in about 2 weeks of dating!!) He was amazing luckily, as I dunno if I could of coped with this pregnancy on my own - I am very grateful for this miracle though as me and my ex husband tried for 6 yrs!!! I believe its cos he wasn't the right person for me and my OH obviously is! :happydance: :cloud9:


Welcome too 3rd tri all the new cross overs! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## babyblue_eyes

lolpants said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting some period type pains?
> 
> Mine started today...and working it out, it would be the time my AF was due...but I haven't noticed them before now.
> 
> They are just like normal period cramps, a little bit uncomfortable :shrug:
> 
> Ive been having cramp like feelings and twinges on my left hand side he last 24 hrs?? Nothing too uncomfortable, but I took some paracetamol this morning and it went away and then came back again about 4pm - I was wondering if it was Braxton Hicks?
> 
> Just wanna say in response too what AnnaM and ShannaB were talking about earlier - this baby is also my 1st ever pregnancy and completely unplanned - although I've known my OH for over a year, we only started dating end of Jan and I got pregnant around Valentines day!! (so in about 2 weeks of dating!!) He was amazing luckily, as I dunno if I could of coped with this pregnancy on my own - I am very grateful for this miracle though as me and my ex husband tried for 6 yrs!!! I believe its cos he wasn't the right person for me and my OH obviously is! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Welcome too 3rd tri all the new cross overs! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Aww thats such a lovely story looks like its was definately ment 2 be congrats :thumbup:
xxxxxx


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> Is anyone else getting some period type pains?
> 
> Mine started today...and working it out, it would be the time my AF was due...but I haven't noticed them before now.
> 
> They are just like normal period cramps, a little bit uncomfortable :shrug:

Yep!! I had period pain dull type ache yesterday, I felt really shitty actually! In fact I have been feeling quite heavy since :(


----------



## anna matronic

babyblue_eyes said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> can't believe im in the 3rd trimester already feels like this pregnancy has just flown by
> 
> can i be added 2 the list please due 10th nov wiv a lil boy :D :happydance:

Welcome hun :) you are due same day as me :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting some period type pains?
> 
> Mine started today...and working it out, it would be the time my AF was due...but I haven't noticed them before now.
> 
> They are just like normal period cramps, a little bit uncomfortable :shrug:
> 
> Ive been having cramp like feelings and twinges on my left hand side he last 24 hrs?? Nothing too uncomfortable, but I took some paracetamol this morning and it went away and then came back again about 4pm - I was wondering if it was Braxton Hicks?
> 
> Just wanna say in response too what AnnaM and ShannaB were talking about earlier - this baby is also my 1st ever pregnancy and completely unplanned - although I've known my OH for over a year, we only started dating end of Jan and I got pregnant around Valentines day!! (so in about 2 weeks of dating!!) He was amazing luckily, as I dunno if I could of coped with this pregnancy on my own - I am very grateful for this miracle though as me and my ex husband tried for 6 yrs!!! I believe its cos he wasn't the right person for me and my OH obviously is! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Welcome too 3rd tri all the new cross overs! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Aww lol thats a wicked story :) and I agree you two are obviously meant to be!! I just wish fob had been a bit more mature about things. Although we weren't dating we have known each other for for about 18 months and had been *ahem* intimate many times before (even the first time I met him *embarressed*) Accidents happen, as you me and Shannon have clearly found out! But what ya gonna do eh!!?? I am happy and that is all I care about :)


----------



## anna matronic

OK, well I met HinkyBinky for Aqua. Really lovely to meet her and meet another pregnant lady local to me (and we are both teachers too!!) To be honest I didn;t feel the class to be very strenuous, but more 5 pregnant ladies having a laugh and chatty shit whilst attempting to to do excercise. 'Twas great :)


----------



## makeithappen

anna matronic said:


> OK, well I met HinkyBinky for Aqua. Really lovely to meet her and meet another pregnant lady local to me (and we are both teachers too!!) To be honest I didn;t feel the class to be very strenuous, but more 5 pregnant ladies having a laugh and chatty shit whilst attempting to to do excercise. 'Twas great :)

Glad it went well today! sounds like great fun! might fly over for the next one :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

you&me said:


> Hehehe...I am going to show you what a real baby born at 29 weeks looks like :haha:

she is so tiny and so cute! this is your little one you&me? How were the weeks following? How long did she have to stay in NICU? I am sooo worried this one is coming early! but look at your little girl- shes adorable!


----------



## anna matronic

makeithappen said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> OK, well I met HinkyBinky for Aqua. Really lovely to meet her and meet another pregnant lady local to me (and we are both teachers too!!) To be honest I didn;t feel the class to be very strenuous, but more 5 pregnant ladies having a laugh and chatty shit whilst attempting to to do excercise. 'Twas great :)
> 
> Glad it went well today! sounds like great fun! might fly over for the next one :haha:Click to expand...

Dunno if it was that good haha :D I haven't really been out for a few days either, been ill, feeling down and generally couldn't be arsed, so this was good to do :)


----------



## makeithappen

aww glad it helped you feel better today then! its great when a bunch of preg ladies get together. there was 3 of us in the hair dressers the other day and it was like a maternity ward, all sharing stories etc! everyone else was well entertained!


----------



## you&me

rowleypolie said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Hehehe...I am going to show you what a real baby born at 29 weeks looks like :haha:
> 
> she is so tiny and so cute! this is your little one you&me? How were the weeks following? How long did she have to stay in NICU? I am sooo worried this one is coming early! but look at your little girl- shes adorable!Click to expand...

Awww thank you Rowley :flower: Yes she is my little big girl!! She was born christmas day and came home valentines day, so it was about a 7 week hospital stay...not the easiest of journeys, tiring, frustrating, emotional, guilt ridden...and scary...but somehow you just get through each day as it comes, and it is so worth it when you bring them home.

What has you worried your LO will come early hun?


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> OK, well I met HinkyBinky for Aqua. Really lovely to meet her and meet another pregnant lady local to me (and we are both teachers too!!) To be honest I didn;t feel the class to be very strenuous, but more 5 pregnant ladies having a laugh and chatty shit whilst attempting to to do excercise. 'Twas great :)

Lovely to meet you too! As for the aqua class, I find it more like relaxation than exercise really, but figure in a few weeks' time when we're waddling about we might be thinking differently... :winkwink:

Glad there were a few more girls there as well, I liked the friendly vibe. And the teacher is not really htat scary after all :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

She looks damn scary, but is in fact very funny and lovely :haha: I couldn;t get the rythem and just kept falling! I was just doing my thang underwater hoping she didn;t shout at me :haha:

I'll deffo be going next week, when you next come we will be 30 weeks, looking at things like that it is really quite scary!!


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> I'll deffo be going next week, when you next come we will be 30 weeks, looking at things like that it is really quite scary!!

Eek! Tis rather scary when you put it like that. But how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ethansmommy

i cant believe ive just got 12 weeks left


----------



## loulabump

wow, think about how quickly your first 12 weeks went by... in another short 12 weeks you will have your baby! weee how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

So my "father" apparently had a massive heart attack and is not expected to make it. His family thought that I should know, so got ahold of my mother and told her to tell me.

Now when I say "father" I truly mean sperm donor, because to be honest he is practically a stranger. I really am not affected too much by this news, and I kind of felt a whole lot of nothing when my mother relayed the message. Maybe it just has not really sunk in? I can't be sure.

I just do not see why his family expects me to care so much when he has never had anything to do with me. He was there the 1st year of my life, and I can count the amount of times on one hand that I have seen him in the last 10 years. And its not like we had an amazing conversation even once ...

I never got calls on my birthday, holidays etc. He didn't even call me when I had my son ... so I just really don't understand why I am expected to care so much about him possibly dieing. Maybe I will feel differently if/when he dies ....

But I can't help but feel bad as I think perhaps maybe I should feel more about this news ... after all, he is a part of me. But so far, I hardly feel much of anything ... :shrug:


----------



## anna matronic

As someone whose baby is unlikely to know his biological dad here is my take on it. It takes more than a sperm to make a dad. You cannot become emotionally attached to someone you do not know. You can be sad and sympathetic towards them but I think that is as far as it goes.

I think it important you know, would you rather not know and find out later? Then be pissed off no-one told you?

Don't feel guilty for not feeling anything x x x


----------



## bubbywings

ShanandBoc said:


> Bubbywings, im not sure ive said hello to u before so hello and welcome! Is this baby no.1 for you :)


Hi there! No it is my second time around


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay im OFFICIALLY in 3rd Tri well im a day late! lol oops


----------



## majm1241

I'll update tomorrow. Not had a chance to get on my laptop today. Sorry everyone. :flower:

Congrats Kayla! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> As someone whose baby is unlikely to know his biological dad here is my take on it. It takes more than a sperm to make a dad. You cannot become emotionally attached to someone you do not know. You can be sad and sympathetic towards them but I think that is as far as it goes.
> 
> I think it important you know, would you rather not know and find out later? Then be pissed off no-one told you?
> 
> Don't feel guilty for not feeling anything x x x

I am glad that I was told, and I don't know how I would feel if I wasn't told. I mean a couple years ago he had a stroke and I did not find out until months later and that did not really bother me too much. 

I just get the feeling when I talk to any of his family that they expect me to just be like "Oh I love my dad..blahblah". And I can't say that I love him because he is practically a stranger. It definitely takes more to be considered a father, but I guess maybe it is sinking in a little because I am starting to think about it way too much!!

I guess I will feel bad for the time that we didn't have, even though that was his choice in life. He took care of many kids that were not his, and so I guess I have always been jealous. I have only lived 30 miles from my father my entire life and so it has always been an issue. I grew out of the longing for him to call, or come to a birthday party a long time ago. But now all that stuff is running through my head again .... :wacko:

So I will be regretful that I never had a father, and most likely never will since he may die. I don't know his exact condition since no one calls me. They all know my name and I have a facebook, but I checked and no one tried to reach me over that. My mom isn't the most sympathetic person when it comes to my father, so when I talk to her with anything concerning him it kind of ends up annoying me ... but idk. I think I need to stop thinking!! Haha.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Am happy to report that my G diabetes test came back at 6.3 which is normal

Yay what a relief. I guess most of u ladies will be coming up for yours very soon, all the best! x


----------



## SilasLove

ShanandBoc said:


> Am happy to report that my G diabetes test came back at 6.3 which is normal
> 
> Yay what a relief. I guess most of u ladies will be coming up for yours very soon, all the best! x

Mine is August 18th. I failed it last time and had to take the 3 hour test, so hoping to pass this time on the first try, lol.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hope u do silas love one less thing to worry about! xo


----------



## Marie1337

ShanandBoc said:


> Am happy to report that my G diabetes test came back at 6.3 which is normal
> 
> Yay what a relief. I guess most of u ladies will be coming up for yours very soon, all the best! x

Yay!! I won't get my results till my doctor appointment at the end of the month but I didn't feel odd during the test so I hope that is good news.


----------



## SilasLove

Marie1337 said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Am happy to report that my G diabetes test came back at 6.3 which is normal
> 
> Yay what a relief. I guess most of u ladies will be coming up for yours very soon, all the best! x
> 
> Yay!! I won't get my results till my doctor appointment at the end of the month but I didn't feel odd during the test so I hope that is good news.Click to expand...

Do they not call you if you fail where you live? Just wondering, as I find all the differences fascinating, lol.

Thank you ShanandBoc! :flower: I hope so too! That would make me feel sooo much better.


----------



## devonangel

hiya all i'm here whoooo hoooo 3rd tri did you all miss me:blush:


----------



## rowleypolie

SilasLove said:


> Marie1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Am happy to report that my G diabetes test came back at 6.3 which is normal
> 
> Yay what a relief. I guess most of u ladies will be coming up for yours very soon, all the best! x
> 
> Yay!! I won't get my results till my doctor appointment at the end of the month but I didn't feel odd during the test so I hope that is good news.Click to expand...
> 
> Do they not call you if you fail where you live? Just wondering, as I find all the differences fascinating, lol.
> 
> Thank you ShanandBoc! :flower: I hope so too! That would make me feel sooo much better.Click to expand...

i waas wondering that myself! would they call if i failed? I took mine tuesday morning and my appointment is friday...so i think they would wait until friday UNLESS it was so bad they have to tell you early for fear of diabetic coma! My friend passed out after 15 minutes into the hour they have you wait.


----------



## hinkybinky

SilasLove - I am sorry to hear about your situation; it's shitty to have to think about all this and especially if you've got nobody really to talk it through with. It's a shame your mother is not a bit more understanding, but perhaps you could try talking to her again? I guess, if nothing else, it's at least useful for you to have the information about your father's health and the possible causes of his medical problems, as this is one area where biology does matter. It's also important for you to have some closure - maybe when the time comes that he does pass away, it will at least end a chapter for you and enable you to come to terms with the whole situation. I hope you work it out x


----------



## lyndsey3010

Hi girls :wave:

Can you add me to the list. Little boy due 4th November.

Hope everyone's happy and healthy :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

lyndsey3010 said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> Can you add me to the list. Little boy due 4th November.
> 
> Hope everyone's happy and healthy :hugs:

hey lyndsey and welcome :happydance:

youve got the same due date as me!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome to 3rd tri to all those who are new or have recently moved over.

I am still sat in my PJ's this morning as I had an awful nights sleep. I woke up around 2.30am and ended up getting up as I was just tossing and turning and getting really annoyed. I think I finally got back to sleep just before 5am. Luckily I do not have a busy work schedule today!

Counting down to the weekend as that I when I can enjoy a bit of Herbert shopping! I still have loads I need to get. Luckily its ageeeeeees until birth-day :haha:

Lots of :hug: to those who are going through difficult times with their families right now x


----------



## loulabump

aww sorry you had a bad nights sleep coco, i know that feeling!

last night baby decided to give me a break though and after a few quite painful jabs as I was trying to doze off he settled down and i actually slept through the night without being woken up once... didn't wanna get out of bed this morning it was sooo nice to have slept properly!

I'm still in my pjs too... don't actually plan on getting dressed, I still don't have many maternity clothes and my usual stuff obviously doesnt fit so I tend to spend most days dossing round in pjs and nighties!

Gonna spend my day today waiting for my new phone upgrade, I ordered it yesterday and apparently it was out of stock so I called them to order a different phone instead and somehow they have managed to magically make the phone I ordered appear and have sent it out, tracked this morning and out for delivery today :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Ooh I hope you are not waiting too long for your phone to arrive Loula! And I am pleased that at least one of us had a lovely nights sleep :D

I went mad with maternity clothes shopping and have so many I don't even think I will wear some of them, which is such a waste so you are very wise not over spending. I would have got by with just a 1/4 of what I have got. The perils of being a shopaholic :blush:


----------



## barasti

boo to everyone - i am at work! :(

oh and to the threadmaker can you add team pink storks for my name please :)

Also - Does it kind of "hurt" anyone else when you try to roll over at night? When I go from one side to the other, I always feel like i'm pulling a side muscle.

Finding new stretch marks today, on my hips of all places.... Little tiny dots, but stretch marks all the same. Lathering the bio oil on!!


----------



## loulabump

Cocobelle said:


> Ooh I hope you are not waiting too long for your phone to arrive Loula! And I am pleased that at least one of us had a lovely nights sleep :D
> 
> I went mad with maternity clothes shopping and have so many I don't even think I will wear some of them, which is such a waste so you are very wise not over spending. I would have got by with just a 1/4 of what I have got. The perils of being a shopaholic :blush:


:haha: it wasn't me being wise it was lack of funding which caused my lack of maternity clothes! Pregnancy has demotivated me a LOT and as Im self employed not being motivated means no pennies for spending money! My maternity allowance claim has been processed now and is gonna start being paid at the end of august so really excited about having some cash and will likely treat myself to some new undies/clothes/pjs and slippers lol! gotta pay for a new living room floor though which is gonna cost me like £200... bah! but I just can't bring a baby into the house with the carpet thats down... it's one of those really old fashioned bold patterned carpets that looks like its been down about 50 years! We have a dog that brings twigs in from the garden when our backs are turned and because of the colour/patterns on the carpet you just don't see them and I'm always standing on stuff and I consider it a hazard... so thats my excuse for a pretty new laminate floor :blush:


----------



## Cocobelle

I would just stick to being wise Loula :rofl:

I am also self employed so know exactly what you mean about it being difficult to stay motivated. I actually thought my last job would be finishing now so that I could start my maternity leave but a couple more jobs have come in and I would be very foolish to turn them down. I just keep telling myself to think of the dosh! 

I have applied for my MAT leave but it won't start until I give them a finishing date, which hopefully will be the end of September (or sooner if I pull my finger out and stop doing part time hours!)

You know what they say, new baby new flooring (or something like that, lol) 
Or in my case new bedroom wallpaper, new bed linen and hopefully a new front door :rofl: 
Any excuse!


----------



## loulabump

:rofl:

any excuse indeed! i would love a new front door... my handle is all wobbly :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

So what do you ladies do for work that you are self-employed? Always intrigued as I have not worked in ages (looking after DS) and am getting itchy feet to get back into business.. I am having such a MEH day.. Went to aqua bump which is usually at 9.30 but nothing was happening so i asked someone who said it was at 11 due to school hols.. So I go back at 11 and am told 'no, it was at 10'.. Plus son is not well and I am just feeling grumpy. Poor DH..


----------



## anna matronic

Hello girlies :hi:

I just got back from the dentist where I needed a small filling. But she refused to do it and said it was fine until after the baby is here. good I bloody hate the dentist :D

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Kellycool

Oh no, hope you are not in too much pain.. I used to hate the dentist but now associate them with my BFP as my tooth cracked and needed to be removed under anaesthetic but they wouldnt do anything until POAS  And I was only like 12 DPO but alas, 2 pink lines  i then had to have tooth pulled int he chair, while I was AWAKE!!!! Totally random story hahaha


----------



## jkbmah

barasti said:


> boo to everyone - i am at work! :(
> 
> oh and to the threadmaker can you add team pink storks for my name please :)
> 
> Also - Does it kind of "hurt" anyone else when you try to roll over at night? When I go from one side to the other, I always feel like i'm pulling a side muscle.
> 
> Finding new stretch marks today, on my hips of all places.... Little tiny dots, but stretch marks all the same. Lathering the bio oil on!!

I had this last week - im pretty sure its round ligament pain - quite common around start of 3rd Tri i believe.

I am also at work - booooo, I hate it and cant wait to get out of here - I dont think i'm going to last another 6 weeks.......


----------



## loulabump

wow i dont even remember the last time i went to the dentist... i know they say you should go when your pregnant...but i just cant bring myself to do it, im so so scared of the dentist lol im such a baby x


----------



## fairygirl

I was brave and went to the dentist yesterday for the first time in 17 years! Proud to say I have healthy gnashers :)


----------



## anna matronic

Kellycool said:


> Oh no, hope you are not in too much pain.. I used to hate the dentist but now associate them with my BFP as my tooth cracked and needed to be removed under anaesthetic but they wouldnt do anything until POAS  And I was only like 12 DPO but alas, 2 pink lines  i then had to have tooth pulled int he chair, while I was AWAKE!!!! Totally random story hahaha

I'm cool, she had a root around and decided to leave it till after I have the baby and then she can do it properly!!

I have massive phobia of the dentist after having a terrible absyss with a stupid dentist who attempted root canal work on the infected tooth. In the end I begged him to pull it out and when he did there was half a tooth and it was black. Yuck. He retired sick and died not long after ...

Well today is my last day as a 28 year old and tomorrow my last birthday as a non mummy :happydance:

Yes I will annoy you all tomorrow going on about it :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

Well I just got a call from my cousin who is due Sept. 6 with her little girl. The protein in her urine and her blood pressure keep going up, so they are taking her baby today by c-section at 2pm. 

She is way too calm for me, lol. I am freaking out for her. But I guess its just the fact that when you are in the situation it is just so much different. Like when I was in labor, I was calm about everything. So I am sure it is pretty much the same for everyone to some extent. But looks like in a few hours our family will have a new little girl to love!!

She will be born at 36+3 . Hopefully she is a really healthy baby and her early arrival will mean nothing.


----------



## fairygirl

SilasLove said:


> Well I just got a call from my cousin who is due Sept. 6 with her little girl. The protein in her urine and her blood pressure keep going up, so they are taking her baby today by c-section at 2pm.
> 
> She is way too calm for me, lol. I am freaking out for her. But I guess its just the fact that when you are in the situation it is just so much different. Like when I was in labor, I was calm about everything. So I am sure it is pretty much the same for everyone to some extent. But looks like in a few hours our family will have a new little girl to love!!
> 
> She will be born at 36+3 . Hopefully she is a really healthy baby and her early arrival will mean nothing.

Wishing them both all the best x


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> So what do you ladies do for work that you are self-employed? Always intrigued as I have not worked in ages (looking after DS) and am getting itchy feet to get back into business.. I am having such a MEH day.. Went to aqua bump which is usually at 9.30 but nothing was happening so i asked someone who said it was at 11 due to school hols.. So I go back at 11 and am told 'no, it was at 10'.. Plus son is not well and I am just feeling grumpy. Poor DH..

I am a graphic designer, used to freelance in editorial but now have a small wedding & events stationery business. I am hoping it will fit in well when I have bubs, it should do as most can be done at home.


----------



## SilasLove

I am a bit proud of myself these past 2 days. :haha:

Yesterday I caught up on *all* of my late homework, and then today I did half my dishes, and swept and mopped the kitchen floor. Which I know seems kind of crazy to be proud of, but with a 9 month old and no baby gates - mopping is a bit of a chore! But I got it done! Now I need to finish the rest of my dishes and clean all my countertops and then off to clean the living room furniture ... and then tonight I will do my homework that is due! 

I am almost back on schedule from when I was not feeling well for days in a row. :)


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> So what do you ladies do for work that you are self-employed? Always intrigued as I have not worked in ages (looking after DS) and am getting itchy feet to get back into business.. I am having such a MEH day.. Went to aqua bump which is usually at 9.30 but nothing was happening so i asked someone who said it was at 11 due to school hols.. So I go back at 11 and am told 'no, it was at 10'.. Plus son is not well and I am just feeling grumpy. Poor DH..
> 
> I am a graphic designer, used to freelance in editorial but now have a small wedding & events stationery business. I am hoping it will fit in well when I have bubs, it should do as most can be done at home.Click to expand...

I wish I could find something that I do well that I can do from home on my own time or even with interruptions. I just don't have much of anything, lol. I thought about selling Avon, but I heard that if you just want to do that online you probably wont make much so I backed out of that. 

I would love a job period, but working from home would be _great_! Especially with two kiddies. ;)


----------



## SilasLove

Well my cousin officially has a little girl!

Savannah Renee - 4lbs 15oz

We don't know the length yet, no one has made it up there and my cousin hasn't got to see her yet ...

Is almost 5lbs a bit small for 36w+3d? I was kind of hoping she would weigh a bit more ...


----------



## Cocobelle

SilasLove said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> So what do you ladies do for work that you are self-employed? Always intrigued as I have not worked in ages (looking after DS) and am getting itchy feet to get back into business.. I am having such a MEH day.. Went to aqua bump which is usually at 9.30 but nothing was happening so i asked someone who said it was at 11 due to school hols.. So I go back at 11 and am told 'no, it was at 10'.. Plus son is not well and I am just feeling grumpy. Poor DH..
> 
> I am a graphic designer, used to freelance in editorial but now have a small wedding & events stationery business. I am hoping it will fit in well when I have bubs, it should do as most can be done at home.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could find something that I do well that I can do from home on my own time or even with interruptions. I just don't have much of anything, lol. I thought about selling Avon, but I heard that if you just want to do that online you probably wont make much so I backed out of that.
> 
> I would love a job period, but working from home would be _great_! Especially with two kiddies. ;)Click to expand...

Working at home is great but I am still going to have to schedule in time to do it without interruptions or I know I wont get anything done. My hubby finishes work around 3.30pm so I guess that is when I will start work. I think it will be trial and error to start with so I am making sure that I don't take on too many new clients for next year. 

I have a friend who does avon and does quite well, I think you do better if you manage to recruit people (which she does) but not sure how that works.


----------



## fairygirl

Cocobelle said:


> I am a graphic designer, used to freelance in editorial but now have a small wedding & events stationery business. I am hoping it will fit in well when I have bubs, it should do as most can be done at home.

Do you have an eBay shop??


----------



## Cocobelle

fairygirl said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I am a graphic designer, used to freelance in editorial but now have a small wedding & events stationery business. I am hoping it will fit in well when I have bubs, it should do as most can be done at home.
> 
> Do you have an eBay shop??Click to expand...

I don't but I do have a website but I am currenty updating it (may as well make the most of my upcoming maternity leave) so that I can put all my next years designs on there. A lot of my clients come from wedding fairs and even more from word of mouth, which is fab. 

Its all fun!

Congratulations on the new baby in the family Silas Love x


----------



## majm1241

OK! I just went and scanned thru almost 15 pages and got my PMs and I hope I did not miss anyone! LOL Let me know if I accidentally missed you! We are updated, I think! LOL


----------



## cw_249

Hi,
I've been lurking about reading on bnb for a few months now.
I am due November 27th, and was wondering if I could join please?


----------



## devonangel

anyone talking to me i'm feeling left out:cry:


----------



## anna matronic

devonangel said:


> anyone talking to me i'm feeling left out:cry:

Wassup hun? Big hugs :hug:

I am rubbish at name checking :)


----------



## hinkybinky

Happy birthday Sophie (annamatronic) - have a brilliant weekend x


----------



## Kellycool

Happy birthday AnnaM!!!!!! Have a BRILLIANT day


----------



## GossipGirly

woohoo im through to third tro today


----------



## Tadpoley

Just a quick hello! Hurray I finally made it - 27 weeks today. Due on Nov 12th. So exciting to be in 3rd tri!!


----------



## pichi

GossipGirly : woo hoo - third tri :) xx


urgh, have more blood to be stolen next thursday... hope she doesn't bruise my arm this time ¬__¬


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi Tadpoley and Gossip Girly! Welcome to the final strait :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

Tadpoley said:


> Just a quick hello! Hurray I finally made it - 27 weeks today. Due on Nov 12th. So exciting to be in 3rd tri!!


me 2! :D

I know pichi soo exciting, i seem to be having a growth spurt this week aswel x


----------



## devonangel

anna matronic said:


> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> anyone talking to me i'm feeling left out:cry:
> 
> Wassup hun? Big hugs :hug:
> 
> I am rubbish at name checking :)Click to expand...

its ok just me i think i comment on here and no one replys just feel left out thats all :cry:


----------



## pichi

**random question alert** lol

has anyone in the UK used bongo international to buy stuff from the US? i REALLY want his bedding set but it's not in the UK at all *sniffle*


----------



## Kellycool

Devonangel do you know if you are having a boy or a girl?


----------



## fairygirl

Pichi, not me, but my sister said to buy from the US get one of those currency cards that you charge up with £ but allows you to pay in $ so you save on fees and stuffs. DF really wants superhero stuff from a US site... I know it can take a while for deliveries though.


----------



## pichi

its just annoying having to deal with import tax etc... and i don't technically need the bedding now, just would be nice to get it sooner than later ¬___¬ gah, why isn't it sold in the UK

thanks though fairy xx


----------



## you&me

Happy Birthday AnnaM :cake:


----------



## Cocobelle

Happy birthday Anna, hope you have a fabby day!

And welcome to all the new 3rd tri ladies :hi:


----------



## loulabump

happy birthday anna hun, hope you have a fab day! x x


----------



## anna matronic

Hehe thank you ladies, I am feeling so loved :) :hugs:

Have just got up, was up at 5.30 with raging heartburn, I haven't really suffered from it but went out for dinner with my dad last night and ate like a horse :D I have to go shopping to buy some food for a bbq later, always shitty weather on my birthday :(

You don't get many pressies the older you get but so far I have got £40 vouchers off my dad (debenhams) dunno what to get, maybe some maternity jeans :D and a digital radio for my kitchen off my mum :)

Also, I had a snoop last night and found loads of stuff mum had bought for lo. Nothing big just some cute clothes and sleepsuits and muslin squares, bless her she forgot she bought them till I found them doh!!

Welcome to the new ladies, the final straight is here, I am hoping it doesn't drag so much as the last few weeks. I think it is because I am on holidays and am a tad bored :D


----------



## fairygirl

Happy birthday annam :cake:


----------



## Marie1337

Happy birthday! 

I am up crazy early today (5 am right now) but am too excited. Going to visit family in Alberta with my mom and sister and they are throwing me a baby shower. :happydance:

Welcome new third tri mommies!


----------



## makeithappen

Happy Birthday Anna

:cake: 

:serenade: < this is me singing happy birthday to you.....just lucky you cant hear me :haha:


----------



## loulabump

you know I was just thinking after reading these birthday comments and then started thinking OMG! It's friday today (how the hell did that happen, who stole my week?!) which means its my 21st in 3 days! eeeek!! xx


----------



## SilasLove

Happy Birthday!

& I am so tired for some reason. I am on strict orders to have all homework finished before OH gets home tonight, so I have a lot to do and need to get my butt in to gear! I suck at this ... my last 2 classes and I have developed a big pile of laziness, lol.

My son has developed a serious attitude as well, which means he throws a fit about EVERYTHING that doesn't go his way! :| No fun. :nope:


----------



## devonangel

happy birthday anna x


----------



## devonangel

Kellycool said:


> Devonangel do you know if you are having a boy or a girl?

yea kelly i'm having a boy xx


----------



## Bambi1985

Happy Birthday Anna


----------



## Kellycool

devonangel said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Devonangel do you know if you are having a boy or a girl?
> 
> yea kelly i'm having a boy xxClick to expand...

Haha, I am so blonde-didn't read your siggi properly!:dohh:


----------



## loulabump

Kellycool said:


> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Devonangel do you know if you are having a boy or a girl?
> 
> yea kelly i'm having a boy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, I am so blonde-didn't read your siggi properly!:dohh:Click to expand...

hehe baby brain :haha: xx


----------



## lolpants

:cake:Happy Birthday AM AKA Sophie!:cake:

I know its the home straight - but am I the only one who keeps getting told by others that it will drag?! It really annoys me! :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

lolpants said:


> :cake:Happy Birthday AM AKA Sophie!:cake:
> 
> I know its the home straight - but am I the only one who keeps getting told by others that it will drag?! It really annoys me! :grr:
> 
> Lol xx

For some reason, people have this desire to make things seem so bad when it comes to preg/birth/having a baby.. It annoys me when people joke about lack of sleep and remind you of how life will change. This is my second baby and quite frankly, the 3rd tri felt exactly like 13 weeks felt when I wasn't pregnant. I never lost an amazing amount of sleep and the sleep we did lose was lost to the most beautiful gift on earth so really, no oss so far as I'm concerned. People can just be so negative!! 

I have to just say how amazing my husband has been lately. yesterday he surprised me and came home early (a big deal for accountants to do) and walked through the door with a beautiful bunch of :flower:flowers 'just because'. And he just keeps telling what a brilliant job I am doing baking his bun. Just feeling so lucky right now and wanted to share.. so random hahaha:haha:


----------



## majm1241

Happy Birthday AM! :cake:

I am working on the updates now everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Oh, and welcome to the Thread New 3rd Tri Members! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

God I don't know what is going on ....... 
I guess I am single now? Idk. :cry:

Suppose i'll share more when I can actually see the computer screen :cry:


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> God I don't know what is going on .......
> I guess I am single now? Idk. :cry:
> 
> Suppose i'll share more when I can actually see the computer screen :cry:

:cry: :hug:


----------



## SilasLove

Well I have managed to calm myself down for the sake of my DS. He didn't get upset along with me, but was staring really hard trying to figure me out. So figured I better stop as best I could. Tear up a bit here and there, but falling apart can wait until after DS is asleep for the night.

Eh, its all over stupid crap. And I can't be sure if he is actually meaning what he is saying, or just needs time to cool off and think things through. Idk. I really want to call/text him and say this or that. But I will try to hold off I guess. Give him some space ... it just kills me right now to just sit here and know I can do nothing if he decides he actually means it ... bleh. :|


----------



## iow_bird

Hope it all works out soon babe x x x


----------



## honeydue27

Wrong thread.. sorry


----------



## SilasLove

iow_bird said:


> Hope it all works out soon babe x x x

Thanks! :flower:

Well all things are better now. We talked it through, as we normally do. I suppose it is because we love each other, lol. We always seem to work it out & I can't imagine us never being together. But I don't think he can either to be honest. Otherwise when he says these things, he wouldn't come back.

Ugh, why does money and bills have to put stress on a relationship so much? I hate it. I wish we could all just live for free. Lol. Yeah right, but I can wish.


----------



## rowleypolie

SilasLove said:


> Ugh, why does money and bills have to put stress on a relationship so much? I hate it. I wish we could all just live for free. Lol. Yeah right, but I can wish.

yes this would be nice! Sometimes I get frustrated because DH doesnt really want to be promoted so he doesnt study for his tests or do anything special to get noticed. BUT money doesnt make relationships run smoother trust me! my parents make somewhere in the range of 200k a year and they are miserable. without money to blame for problems they just have eccentric arguments about things the rest of the world would deem stupid!


----------



## devonangel

morning all hope everyone is ok i'm ok off into town going for a coffee with a friend x


----------



## happigail

I want to move to this thread sooooooooooooooooo baddddddddddddddd!


----------



## pichi

bah, baby is having a quiet morning. i hate when she does this. get's me worried :dohh:


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ me too hopefully u get some movement soon Pichi

Do you find u normally get them at the same times day and night?


----------



## pichi

well, kinda. i know that she's more wiggly at night time around 10pm.

she usually gives me a few wiggles in the morning and during the day she's quite quiet. i don't know if i'm feeling all her movement because of my anterior placenta or i just have a little lazy girl in there hah.

if she doesn't want to move, she wont. doesn't matter how much you poke n prod her


----------



## loulabump

mine has been having a quiet few days, i guess he must be resting from the 3 super active days he had before that, he didn't stop kicking day or night haha! had a few tiny kicks this morning and a few wriggles but not much. 

wanting to go see toy story 3 in 3d today but OH is too busy playing with my new phone and everytime i ask him what we're gonna do i get grunted at... :rofl:


----------



## Cocobelle

pichi said:


> well, kinda. i know that she's more wiggly at night time around 10pm.
> 
> she usually gives me a few wiggles in the morning and during the day she's quite quiet. i don't know if i'm feeling all her movement because of my anterior placenta or i just have a little lazy girl in there hah.
> 
> if she doesn't want to move, she wont. doesn't matter how much you poke n prod her

Mine is exactly the same Pichi and I think my anterior placenta is to blame for a lot for my lack of movements. I never get that rolling tummy feeling.

Nothing budges my bubs either, cold drinks, something sweet not even a bath! Very stubborn baby. 

Hope all is ok Silaslove, try not to stress too much if you can, you need to put yourself, your baby and son first.

Hope every one has a good weekend, I think I am in for a nice n lazy one!


----------



## lolpants

I seem to have a very day time active baby - which is a relief in a way 'cos she doesn't keep me up at night and I know she's ok :D

Silaslove I hope u and ur OH are gonna be ok - its a stressful time pregnancy, me and my OH have had the odd bicker over nothing, but we soon realise how silly were being and make up :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend - Im hoping tomorrow is a dry sunny day as were starting our decorating, starting with the lounge, and the only place we can put our massive sofa is out in the garden!

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

lolpants said:


> I seem to have a very day time active baby - which is a relief in a way 'cos she doesn't keep me up at night and I know she's ok :D
> 
> Silaslove I hope u and ur OH are gonna be ok - its a stressful time pregnancy, me and my OH have had the odd bicker over nothing, but we soon realise how silly were being and make up :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend - Im hoping tomorrow is a dry sunny day as were starting our decorating, starting with the lounge, and the only place we can put our massive sofa is out in the garden!
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks. We pretty much resolved it completely, sometimes we just get a little hot headed and say a bunch of stupid stuff, lol. 

As for my little girl's movements, she is rather regular. I can expect kicks when I lay down for bed at night, especially around 9 or 10 pm. Also if anything is up against her/in her space she is kicking. It is so funny when my DS is laying down on me and she kicks him a few times. :haha:

I always tell him his sister is already beating him up. :haha: He doesn't really understand so he just smiles and laughs, lol. Little does he know! :winkwink:

Of course, can imagine he will probably end up doing most of the beating up at first. :wacko: Lol


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies.. Had a nice morning, went shopping-got some RLT although not sure when to start it. SOme cute baby clothes and an awesome cardu marked down from 25 to 5 quid for me.. But then we got home I had started spotting and also have not felt baby move even nearly as much so feeling a bit worried. :-(


----------



## sazza

Sorry to hear about the spotting, I've had light pink/brown spotting on a few occassions throughout my pregnancy. I usually give the Maternity Assessment Unit a phone for advice. Hope you are okay :hugs: x


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Hi ladies.. Had a nice morning, went shopping-got some RLT although not sure when to start it. SOme cute baby clothes and an awesome cardu marked down from 25 to 5 quid for me.. But then we got home I had started spotting and also have not felt baby move even nearly as much so feeling a bit worried. :-(

I hope everything is fine hon! :flower:


----------



## Kellycool

Thank you ladies.. Will give it another hour and if still no movement (have only felt twice today after prodding and poking him/her) I will give them a call.. Hate to make a fuss for nothing!


----------



## Bartness

Its worth making a fuss over nothing, to make sure you LO is ok. I hope everything is ok Kelly.


----------



## anna matronic

I am exactly the same baby hasn't been anywhere near as active as normal. I have felt hi. Today but not strong movements.

I have been shopping today. Finally got some maternity bras sooocomfy I can finally breathe lol!!!! Also ordered my pram. iCandy cherry in, not out yet but should be out by September. Very excited :)

hope everyone has had good Saturdays x x x


----------



## pichi

what colour did you get the cherry? we got a peach. i love it :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

we just ordered our pram today aswel, really wanted the peach but had to be realistic were not in a position to afford it and dad didnt really seem that pleased with helping us pay towards that paticular pram, he said it should come with an engine for that price :( so we opted for our original spot, the mothercare my3 in the lime x


----------



## pichi

the my3 is a pretty looking pram too :) the mothercare spin is meant to be a good one too


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> what colour did you get the cherry? we got a peach. i love it :flower:

Haha, I wrote that on my Iphone and have noticed I omitted the colour, I wrote "in" but didn't say what.. Stupid phone!!

I ordered it in black which is new and not out yet, has been delayed from June but is due in the shops in September, but I won't panic until mid October :) I loved the Mulberry (purple) but as I'm having a boy though it a bit girlie, then they have licorice (black and red) which I didn't really like, Fudge which would just get filthy and a bright blue which is ok :)

They also had a special edition which was navy blue (with union jack detail) on offer fro £780 including a free maxixosi carseat, but as I already have the carseat I couldn't justify the extra money really!

I must admit I preferred the peach to be honest, but again I couldn't justify spending the extra money and won't be having anymore kids anytime soon, so wouldn't be converting it. I did stop a couple in town who had the peach blossom with a carseat and seat unit on it for their boys and they were raving about it - so good choice I think :)


----------



## pichi

well, i think our plan is having 2 sprogs closeish together so, at least we can just buy the adaptors and be sorted :) we got the carrycot in sweet pea and the stroller part in black jack. we have a maxi cosi carseat too in cappuccino reflection which matches just nicely :)


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> well, i think our plan is having 2 sprogs closeish together so, at least we can just buy the adaptors and be sorted :)

A very sensible idea :) I would do the same!

I also got a price for the pear as mu sister is pregnant with twins. £960 (not including car seats) So much money, glad its her and not me :haha: Actually can't remember if it included carseat or not. Brain is dead :D


----------



## pichi

woah really? i think we got quite a good deal for the peach. got the chassis, carrycot, stroller, car seat adaptors, rain covers for £660. should have been £770 or something like that going by rrp :)

got a good deal with our carseat and ISofix base too


----------



## anna matronic

They are very expensive :) I paid £445 for the chassis and carrycot, but got a £45 gift voucher which I am going to use to buy a lovely changing bag I have seen. So it was really £400. I have the adaptors, carseat and base already :)


----------



## SilasLove

Oh man, my ds is driving me mad today. :wacko:


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> Hi ladies.. Had a nice morning, went shopping-got some RLT although not sure when to start it. SOme cute baby clothes and an awesome cardu marked down from 25 to 5 quid for me.. But then we got home I had started spotting and also have not felt baby move even nearly as much so feeling a bit worried. :-(

Kelly I really hope all is well with you and baby, I would give the hospital a call and tell them what has happened, I am sure they would rather you popped in than have you worry all weekend.

Lovely prams ladies, I remember being on a high for weeks after we ordered ours, I can't wait for it to be delivered at the end of next month!


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls 

joinin in now as im in limbo land . ...

im due nov 19th team :yellow:


----------



## anna matronic

GossipGirly said:


> we just ordered our pram today aswel, really wanted the peach but had to be realistic were not in a position to afford it and dad didnt really seem that pleased with helping us pay towards that paticular pram, he said it should come with an engine for that price :( so we opted for our original spot, the mothercare my3 in the lime x

I like that one too :)

Loads I liked really, I even started looking at the Bugs today, mum had to drag me away! I made my mind up weeks ago and she said I'd regret it if I started umming and arring about it :)


----------



## pichi

We got our pram delivered earlier because our order was processed quicker so I had a wee play with it before packing it back up. Now its sitting in the spare room waiting for peanut :)

Kellycool; I hope everything is ok. I'm sure it is. Baby might just be havingg a growth spurt :)


----------



## anna matronic

MissyMojo said:


> heya girls
> 
> joinin in now as im in limbo land . ...
> 
> im due nov 19th team :yellow:

Welcome :flower:

*Kelly* - Hope you are ok :)

Well he has been moving more this afternoon. Maybe I didn;t notice cos I was out and about. But the movements are more dull, they just don't seem strong. I have nothing to compare it to so I am sure is all normal. I do not see limbs or anything poking out, but my belly does move sometimes!


----------



## pinklizzy

:argh: I'm sneaking over here a few days early (27 weeks on Monday) As much as I've been in denial about going into 3rd tri and getting closer to due date, my expanding bump and constantly wriggling bubba are giving the game away!

Have any of you girls been having problems with swollen feet? The last two days I've done a couple of long shifts (12hrs on Friday) and when I get home my feet are huge! It goes down after 30 mins or so of having them elevated but just wondered if I should be concerned?


----------



## MissyMojo

i get fat feet too - my mw said as long and hands n face rnt puffing up ttoo i'd b ok, but if i was worried to ring up


----------



## Kellycool

Thank you for the wishes girlies.. Bubs seemed to perk up at around 6pm and spotting has stopped for now. Have noticed it for about a week now (the spotting) but since baby has been so active it hasn't worried me too much.. Anna, glad baby started moving agian for you too.. oooooooo, the prams sound lovely. i so baldy want a Graco Symbio but we still have our travel system from DS so seems a bit wasteful.. Hope you all have a lovely evening


----------



## pinklizzy

Thanks Missymojo- I think it's just due to being on my feet so much but I'll keep an eye on it. Had something that went 'pop' in my heel last week too which is agony but don't want to end up admitted to hospital again so I'm ignoring that for now!


----------



## Kellycool

pinklizzy said:


> :argh: I'm sneaking over here a few days early (27 weeks on Monday) As much as I've been in denial about going into 3rd tri and getting closer to due date, my expanding bump and constantly wriggling bubba are giving the game away!
> 
> Have any of you girls been having problems with swollen feet? The last two days I've done a couple of long shifts (12hrs on Friday) and when I get home my feet are huge! It goes down after 30 mins or so of having them elevated but just wondered if I should be concerned?

Everything of mine seems swollen too-wedding rings were off along time ago which sucks! Some cooling leg and foot spray feels really nice and helps a bit.. Hope it gets better for you xx


----------



## anna matronic

Anyone else suffering with heartburn? Mine has only started in a bad way since Thursday and it is almost constant. Am drinking milk to get me through till Tuesday when I can get a prescription for a big bottle of gaviscon :)


----------



## Kellycool

anna matronic said:


> Anyone else suffering with heartburn? Mine has only started in a bad way since Thursday and it is almost constant. Am drinking milk to get me through till Tuesday when I can get a prescription for a big bottle of gaviscon :)

Heartburn is a killer-I have had it since 1st tri and go through about 3 bottles gaviscon a week-need to get to doc for a prescription, costing a fortune! PS: where did you get your maternity bras anna?


----------



## pichi

I've had heartburn with peanut since about 12 weeks. Feels like I've been drinking acid :(


----------



## pinklizzy

I haven't suffered from heartburn much since being pregnant but I had it badly when I had a broken rib a couple of years ago and found that peppermint tea really helped.


----------



## Cocobelle

I had quite mild heartburn a few weeks ago and bought some Gaviston tablets but never needed to use them. Is gone now and fingers crossed it stays away!


----------



## anna matronic

I got them from M&S, they are nursing bras so clip down too, but I dunno if they will last me when I bf though. I just needed new comfy bras now and to be honest there stock was shit. Loads of small sizes but barely anything about a 36 :(

Still they will do me for next 3 months :)


----------



## loulabump

Wow sorry this is soo none pregnancy related but I am just so happy! It's my 21st birthday on Monday, I really wasn't expecting much.. my mum and dad are paying for a 4D scan at babybond for me on Saturday which I am mega excited about and I didn't expect to get anything else from them...anyways I've just been at their house and there was a big present wrapped up in the corner, they wanted me to open it while I was there so my dad could see me open it... and OMG...a brand new laptop!!! They totally threw me off by wrapping it up and putting it in a HUGE box.. I never would have guessed... I have the best mum and dad ever, they spoil me rotten!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

That's so lovely Lou! What wonderful parents!


----------



## loulabump

I know, sometimes I forget just how fantastic they are. They do so much for me and I hardly feel I deserve it! xx


----------



## anna matronic

Aww that's a lovely present :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Aw, you do have a lovely mummy and daddy Loula. Enjoy your scan x


----------



## bubbywings

Hey ladies. I had heartburn what seemed like my whole pregnancy. My doctor and midwife prescribed me with Zantac about 2 weeks ago and I haven't had heartburn since! I can't believe I waited so long to say something to them about it. I had been miserable all that time for nothing.


----------



## ttcno3

Congratulation's to all you November sparkles i was here last year and B&B stopped me going :wacko: good luck to all of you x sending you all :dust: x


----------



## majm1241

ttcno3 Thanks! :hugs:

Kelly, glad she is moving and not keeping you worried. :thumbup:

Lou, that is awesome about the laptop! :happydance:

Welcome to the thread new pinklizzy & Missymojo. I updated you guys on the 1st page. :flower:

I have had heartburn off and on and the worst was last Wednesday. I ate pizza that day and it killed me all day long! :(

I have gone 2 consignment shops this week and got some pretty good deals on some items. I got a Jogging stroller today for $40 regularly $150, a baby bouncer for $35 reg $80, a baby bath stand for $5 reg $16 and some clothes for her. I Love consignment shops! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Anyone else having really horrible dreams? I don't want to go into to detail but I have had the most real dream where my baby died. I kept waking up and when I went back to sleep it just continued.

I hate these types of dreams and it really makes me paranoid. Is it normal?


----------



## jkbmah

hi - ive just realised i need a pink stork adding!! thanks


----------



## fairygirl

I have awful dreams too! Really unsettling and I get paranoid waiting for baby to move so I know he's ok or I get the Doppler out.


----------



## GossipGirly

Iv been getting dreams this past week again havnt had then since first tri, I think im having a big hormone surge at the moment, very weepy, sore boobs, constipation even a bit retchy ect all things from 1st 12-13 weeks so I think its just the progesterone.


----------



## Cocobelle

Luckily no bad dreams for me but it sounds awful and very scary. Welcome to all the new 3rd tri Sparklers :hi:


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I am in here now my ticker is up a box. eeek!


----------



## MissyMojo

yay:) for movig up a box :)

i hate the scary dreams - :nope: no fun

im soo shattered!! been to the sunday market - only made it half way round before crying uncle and wanting to come home. - bought a nice dress tho :) that "should" fit me nice for a while at least


----------



## sazza

Hey Ladies!

Can I join you in here? I'm due on 11th November x


----------



## loulabump

woohoo welcome sazza! xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Welcome new ladies xo


----------



## pinklizzy

I've been having horrible nightmares too, not specifically about the baby but general 'stress' dreams and often wake up in tears :nope:
Also been waking up during the night with really bad cramp in my calves-excruciating!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Pregnancy dreams are the worst. Mine have nearly all been bad. Apparently its something to do with feeling really vunerable or something


----------



## you&me

I am sick of being sick with heartburn :cry:

Gaviscon and milk don't work, it is so painful, I am waking up in the night with the acid burning my throat and it's making me phsically sick!!...I rung the pharmacy who said if Gavsicon is no longer working then I need to see my doctor about some pills called Zantac...so am going to speak to the consultant on tuesday...I can't remember it ever being this bad with Reagan!!


----------



## loulabump

awww you poor thing, I hope your doctor can give you something that helps. I haven't suffered with heartburn at all so I can only imagine how sucky it must be :( xx


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ya ladies!!! 

I dont think ive added to this thread in a few months now but keep popping my head in to have a read ;0) Hope youre all doing ok!! I cant believe we've reached the THIRD TRIMESTER!!!!!!!!!!!! madness!! time is flying!!! 

Ive had it so easy so far, no sickness, tiredness, heartburn etc etc.....this has to be the trimester im bound to suffer from EVERYTHING ten fold ;0) we'll see!

This is when the real countDOWN begins ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: xxxx


----------



## ethansmommy

i've had the WORST heart burn as well. 
i usually hate tums, but i have cocoa and creme tums which taste more like candy! :)
they really work for me too.

my preggo dreams have all been about being vulnerable so far...like being kidnapped and stuff like that.


----------



## devonangel

sazza said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Can I join you in here? I'm due on 11th November x

same as me hunny welcome xxx


----------



## sophie c

hey ladies hope ur all ok, 

could i have a team pink bundle next to my name please!!!

im going to see if i possible have SPD tomorrow, im in agone getting up, sitting down, my pelvis feels like its grinding and clicking!! not gooood :(

xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Good luck Soph, hope you get it sorted :)

I have my GTT in the morning :( Fasting starts in 24 minutes. what can I stuff my face with in that time :rofl:


----------



## you&me

anna matronic said:


> Good luck Soph, hope you get it sorted :)
> 
> I have my GTT in the morning :( Fasting starts in 24 minutes. what can I stuff my face with in that time :rofl:

I have mine at 9am tomorrow, so thought hubs and I would go and stuff our faces at Frankie and Benny's..just got back...and within 5 minutes it became clear I had wasted £35 all for the sake of my porcelain friend :haha: I don't think my baby likes F&B's anymore!!

24 minutes to eat...and I don't think I can face anything :dohh:


----------



## anna matronic

Oh no :(

My mum cooked me a lovely lasagne, I had 2 slices :haha: with some salad! I might have a chocolate pot (like a mousse thing) at 8.55 :)


----------



## you&me

If you start now...you can fit in 2 pots before 9pm!! :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Ohh my appointment is 9.15, I have an extra 15 mins yay!! I'm off to eat :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

All updated! Welcome to the thread everyone! :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Eeeekkkksss...I just had a thought...am I not allowed to gulp my normal pint of milk at bedtime to try and help with my heartburn?


----------



## majm1241

Yes! Try not to do that! LOL My doctor told me to try not to eat anything before I go to bed to prevent heartburn and indigestion.


----------



## anna matronic

I wouldn't have thought so as tap water only :(

Chunky like the chocolate pot :haha:


----------



## you&me

Hehehehe :haha:

I am now officially 'fasting' and on tap water only.

I bought the last few bits today to pack my hospital bag with :haha: going to get my one done early...just incase...then will do the babies a bit nearer the time (hopefully!!)


----------



## Dragonfly

I am stinking! cant stop farting and they are hot ones and my other half is going to defo fall out with me when he goes into the bedroom again and smells what I left in there,. real bad this time! my fault for drinking milk. this not good.


----------



## anna matronic

I have a pint of water next to me. BORING!!!

I was just thinking jeez you are early to have your bag packed, but Raegan was very early, so well done you on being so prepared! I have nothing yet. I am going to start in 2 weeks getting things together I think. Just dunno where to start, need to start writing a list.


----------



## loulabump

God I know I'm planning on getting my bag sorted in a couple of weeks too. Scary thinking its not long before well be needing them! Eek! So exiting though x x


----------



## fairygirl

I started a list last night and subscribing to any threads in 3rd tri that have tips in!


----------



## majm1241

Y'all are making me want to get my bag packed! :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

OMG!!! I seriously cannot wait until We get closer and I get to update the first Baby Born! :happydance: I wonder who it is gonna be! LOL


----------



## anna matronic

I won't bet on it being me :)


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Good luck Soph, hope you get it sorted :)
> 
> I have my GTT in the morning :( Fasting starts in 24 minutes. what can I stuff my face with in that time :rofl:


Me too ;)

My can of Dr Pepper is staring at me and if I dont drink it in the next 7 minutes I have to swap it for water :(


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Soph, hope you get it sorted :)
> 
> I have my GTT in the morning :( Fasting starts in 24 minutes. what can I stuff my face with in that time :rofl:
> 
> 
> Me too ;)
> 
> My can of Dr Pepper is staring at me and if I dont drink it in the next 7 minutes I have to swap it for water :(Click to expand...

Down it down it down it :rofl:

I am still sipping the pints of water!


----------



## rowleypolie

i started going through old baby clothes and got out 3 outfits to take to the hospital and put them in the "diaper bag" I havent bought the bag i want yet so i have a substitute until I find one thats perfect. So far thats all i have packed. But DD was a week late so no worries until 36 weeks or so!

:cry: bad news! I was over on my 1 hour glucose test. the cut off is something like 135 and i was 142! the MW said that doesnt mean i have GD but i need to do and do the more accurate 3 hour test. So this week I have to cut out excess sugars. But I need to eat rather normally before the test to get an accurate reading. Sadly that means even if I dont have it I wont be able to eat anything really sugary without feeling guilty! anyone else go over on the test??


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> I won't bet on it being me :)

Not me either! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> i started going through old baby clothes and got out 3 outfits to take to the hospital and put them in the "diaper bag" I havent bought the bag i want yet so i have a substitute until I find one thats perfect. So far thats all i have packed. But DD was a week late so no worries until 36 weeks or so!
> 
> :cry: bad news! I was over on my 1 hour glucose test. the cut off is something like 135 and i was 142! the MW said that doesnt mean i have GD but i need to do and do the more accurate 3 hour test. So this week I have to cut out excess sugars. But I need to eat rather normally before the test to get an accurate reading. Sadly that means even if I dont have it I wont be able to eat anything really sugary without feeling guilty! anyone else go over on the test??

:hug: I know of a few of my local friends here who have gone over and had to take the 3 hour test. They passed the 3 hour tests. GL Hon! :hugs:


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Soph, hope you get it sorted :)
> 
> I have my GTT in the morning :( Fasting starts in 24 minutes. what can I stuff my face with in that time :rofl:
> 
> 
> Me too ;)
> 
> My can of Dr Pepper is staring at me and if I dont drink it in the next 7 minutes I have to swap it for water :(Click to expand...
> 
> Down it down it down it :rofl:
> 
> I am still sipping the pints of water!Click to expand...

You both just made me check my notes said fast from 12am and not 12 hours before your appointment - I panicked as we had a HUGE curry at 9pm - :haha:

Dr Pepper gone ;)

And I just noticed too - I didnt think I was "official" in here until Tuesday but my ticker has moved up a box!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## rowleypolie

good to know majm! I hope it ends up ok... now i just have to figure out babysitting for DD and possibly getting DH to come with me so I am not sitting there sulking for 3 hours


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome anyway :)

I'm sure mine is 12 hours before. Well too late now anyway. Am really not looking forward to it, more the waiting around than the actual test!!


----------



## rowleypolie

they told me 12 hours before....


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fart004.gif

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fart005.gif

:blush:


----------



## anna matronic

Was that about DF??????????


----------



## Dragonfly

Dragonfly said:


> I am stinking! cant stop farting and they are hot ones and my other half is going to defo fall out with me when he goes into the bedroom again and smells what I left in there,. real bad this time! my fault for drinking milk. this not good.

:blush:


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Welcome anyway :)
> 
> I'm sure mine is 12 hours before. Well too late now anyway. Am really not looking forward to it, more the waiting around than the actual test!!

Thats exactly what I'm not too "pleased" about - I have mags and a charged iPod but its more the thought of the uncomfy chairs :(


----------



## anna matronic

I can't sit for long periods!! I didn't buy any mags this week so will stock up on Heat etc in the morning :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

So I haven't been on all day, and thought "Oh, ladies haven't talked much only at 50-some pages" ... what I did not realize is that I last posted on page 44, lol. 

Have lots of catching up to do!!


----------



## SilasLove

Ok, so today has not been a good day pregnancy wise. I mean, seriously, this baby has been on a nerve or something on my left side all day! I am starting to really think I need medical attention, lol. As the ache just wont go away! I have been trying to get her move, but honestly she is being stubborn and wont! I would be worried, but she keeps giving me bladder shots so I am sure she is just being mean by now ...!!

And my ds didnt have his naps right today and now is up and ready to play ... mommy is ready to go to bed though!! Bleh, no fun.

Bunch of bitchy phone calls to make tomorrow and hopefully complain enough that I wont have to worry about moving at all ... because I am going to go OFF. So sick of this bs ... :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all :hi:

Good luck to all those who have their tests today. I did the Lucozade challenge about 2 weeks ago and have not heard anything back, so hopefully I passed it and do not need the fasting GTT. Will ask midwife about it next week at my appointment.

Rowley, I hope everything works out well at your next test too :hugs:

I have already got my hospital bags! They were on offer at Argos, one pull along hold all type on wheels for me with a matching smaller one for baby. I have started writing up a list of what I need, will probably start getting a few bits from about 30 weeks.

I was in bed this morning and I kept feeling these little movements every 10 or so seconds on the left side of my bump, they went on for a good 10 minutes. Do you think they were baby hiccups? I am definitely starting to feel baby a lot more now, so I think it is now strong enough to move the placenta when it wiggles, although the other day I could see my belly moving but I could not feel a thing! Very odd. 

I got accepted for my Maternity Allowance :happydance: just need to tell them when I have finished work so it can start. I am hoping it will be the end of September. Or earlier if I pull my finger out and work quicker! I am still waiting for my HIP grant though.

Good luck with your phone calls today Silas. You go girl!


----------



## Linds79

Hi everyone, can I join you? I'm new to the forum - my name is Lindsey, I'm 31, live in County Durham (England) and am expecting my 3rd baby on 17th November. We're having a girl. Hi!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Linds79 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join you? I'm new to the forum - my name is Lindsey, I'm 31, live in County Durham (England) and am expecting my 3rd baby on 17th November. We're having a girl. Hi!!

Welcome Lindsey :hi:


----------



## MissyMojo

hi linds

i miss the cool green grass of county durham - the guarentee that you'll need a cardi at least, Cyprus is sooo damn hot & humid, cant wait for march to go home for 2 weeks


----------



## Linds79

Hi Missymojo, I'd happily swap with you fora week or two, we're having such a rubbish summer here! Although I know i've been moaning it's too cold, but I know i'd be complaining twice as much if I was too hot!! Linds x


----------



## MissyMojo

yer my dad n sis still live in consett n my sis has been moaning about no sun and the rain, lol 

but i'd love to be cold right now - cos its eaasier to warm up from cold n get cosy than it is to cool down in this hell hole! 

im soo tempted to go to the med centre (drs/mini hos) and ask to hide in one of their air conditioned rooms - im getting so hot im tearful and feel useless


----------



## Linds79

You poor thing, I remember last time we had a hot summer here, 4 YEARS AGO!, I was pregnant with my son who was born in August, and I ended up going for a walk along the river on our farm and just stripping off and sitting in it in my bra and knickers! It was bliss! Bet the sea is even warm over there though? Hopefully by the time we get really huge (although I already feel really huge) in October, it will be cooler for you. Linds x


----------



## MissyMojo

yeh the sea is warm, swimming pools are warm too - even my cold tap doesnt give cold water! its luke warm hahhha i want to climp into my fridge!

roll on october :) temps below 30!!!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh man, u poor thing im so glad its winter here

We have had two killer summers in a row here in South Australia....i dont think i could handle it tbh x


----------



## Kellycool

Hello everyone, and the newbies.. Hope you are all having a fab Monday ;-) This GT, does everyone do it? Nobody has even mentioned it to me.. hmmm.. Dragonfly that fart post made me laugh! I have a sick son so have been up all night with him, poor sausage..


----------



## fairygirl

I'm referred for a gtt coz my dad is diabetic, as is his brother and mum. Mine is Wednesday and I have a horrible feeling I'm going to fail!


----------



## ShanandBoc

I had a GTT last week, they test everyone here in Aus.

Fairygirl i was convinced i would have it as well as my mum is diabetic but my results came back normal. I have my fingers crossed for you xoxox


----------



## Dragonfly

william sleeps around my bump , even though he gets kicked he dosnt wake.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00186.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









DSC00190.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kellycool

That is soo cute


----------



## ShanandBoc

awww thats the cutest thing DF xo


----------



## SilasLove

My phone calls did not go so well because the woman I actually need to talk to is on vacation apparently, and they all just keep telling me to talk to my site manager. Well, if I trusted my dang site manager I would have just talked to her in the first place. But, I feel she shows favortism to certain tenants and therefore I dislike her very much.

So, going to talk to her when she gets here at 10 am. Hopefully I wont do anything to drastic, as have a feeling our conversation will get heated!!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

I just had a spray tan, tanned myself as usual. I have an actual spray tan machine.

I feel like a million times better and skinnier!!! :D


----------



## SilasLove

ShanandBoc said:


> I just had a spray tan, tanned myself as usual. I have an actual spray tan machine.
> 
> I feel like a million times better and skinnier!!! :D

That is great!

Also, I just noticed you have 1 week until you hit 30 weeks!! :wacko:
Next thing we know, all of us will be 30+ weeks.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeah i know crazy hey, first of the November sparklers to hit 30 weeks already :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies...welcome to all the newcomers! I'm over here a day early, but so ready for third tri. It feels like yesterday we were all just moving to second tri and debating when it was "official" LoL!!


----------



## SilasLove

ShanandBoc said:


> Yeah i know crazy hey, first of the November sparklers to hit 30 weeks already :)

I am nervous about hitting 30 weeks, as that means I could have only 8-10 weeks left until the baby arrives! Thats when it really starts to hit me .. I mean, some of us ladies are not even going to make it to 38 weeks I am sure. .... very scary for me. Haha.


----------



## Dragonfly

nice to know my parents care, they have gone on hols again but this time didnt tell me. They are only back from a month in Holland and off to Scotland. My bro found out on sat and told him not to say to them I knew to see if they would tell me. I dont call them any more and they have mentioned it to my bro (he is two faced so probably had a good bitch about me to). I did send dad a text for my next hospital app which he said was ok, no huffs and puffs as I didnt call to hear them. I think they may well know by now why I dont call or speak to them really any more. To much agro so this one app seems to be ok with him. My mum will probably be raging she cant get to ikea that day or some cafe somewhere for a cake or something when time comes. 

I have cyctius again! and if my meds are still not ready from this last week i will tear strips off clinic staff as they all seem to be bloody well lazy down there.


----------



## ShanandBoc

SilasLove said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i know crazy hey, first of the November sparklers to hit 30 weeks already :)
> 
> I am nervous about hitting 30 weeks, as that means I could have only 8-10 weeks left until the baby arrives! Thats when it really starts to hit me .. I mean, some of us ladies are not even going to make it to 38 weeks I am sure. .... very scary for me. Haha.Click to expand...

Me too technically as of next week will have 10 weeks max left, and your right we can really go anywhere from 37 weeks (hopefully not earlier) 

Im terrified, being my first baby. Seemed so far off and all of a sudden its approaching fast. Cant explain the feeling. So many emotions all rolled into one!! :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

I can definitely understand. And since I had my son at 38+1, I am not sure if I will go to a full 40 weeks. But I kind of hope I do, as do not want my children having the same birthday! Lol.

So I went up to the manager's office, and guess what? The woman is not there! I swear she is hardly ever there, amazed that people actually have time to go and make complaints with her. So now I have to wait until Wednesday to address my issues with her. I am not very happy today. I just walked up there, got my cold sweat and shakiness going full force. Scared to death I was going to pass out on the street with my ds in his stroller! But, made it home. Now trying to regain my full self back.

Idk what keeps causing this .. but I have drs appt and glucose test tomorrow, so definitely going to be talking to her about it again.


----------



## Cocobelle

SilasLove said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i know crazy hey, first of the November sparklers to hit 30 weeks already :)
> 
> I am nervous about hitting 30 weeks, as that means I could have only 8-10 weeks left until the baby arrives! Thats when it really starts to hit me .. I mean, some of us ladies are not even going to make it to 38 weeks I am sure. .... very scary for me. Haha.Click to expand...

I am exactly the same as once you are 30 something weeks, it really is just a matter of weeks! Because I have to see my midwife every two weeks, she made all my appointments in advance but she only did them up to 36 weeks, just in case EEK!

I had my son at 39 weeks, but he was induced so he could have gone to term (or longer) if left alone, so I can't really go by that. It will be so good if ALL us Sparklers make it to the 37 week mark before the babies start coming! I am so excited for all the birth and name announcements :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cocobelle said:


> I am so excited for all the birth and name announcements :happydance:

I know how exciting is it gonna be

and to see all the piccies and hear all the birth stories too :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i know crazy hey, first of the November sparklers to hit 30 weeks already :)
> 
> I am nervous about hitting 30 weeks, as that means I could have only 8-10 weeks left until the baby arrives! Thats when it really starts to hit me .. I mean, some of us ladies are not even going to make it to 38 weeks I am sure. .... very scary for me. Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I am exactly the same as once you are 30 something weeks, it really is just a matter of weeks! Because I have to see my midwife every two weeks, she made all my appointments in advance but she only did them up to 36 weeks, just in case EEK!
> 
> I had my son at 39 weeks, but he was induced so he could have gone to term (or longer) if left alone, so I can't really go by that. It will be so good if ALL us Sparklers make it to the 37 week mark before the babies start coming! I am so excited for all the birth and name announcements :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! And very excited for all the pictures of lovely babies!! :happydance:

I got a sweep, so that way have actually hurried my ds on a little bit, but I was already at 4cm, 100% effaced by 37 weeks. After a week of monitoring contractions, and not getting anywhere I asked for a sweep and the doctor did it then I had my ds the next day. But I have just a midwife this time, and she doesn't induce/help along the baby unless there is a medical need. So I will go as far as this baby wants me to.

And she is stubborn, so I think it is possible for me to go to 40 weeks this time.


----------



## Dragonfly

really pissed at my docs! my cyctitus was bad on fri and they said they would send me stuff to chemist for me! it wasnt there and I had my bro pick it up. Then in pain all weekend pissing fire and when I call today as darren went to see if it was there yet and they had nothing the doc has left me a note to say i need to send in samples! so i have been suffering for days i cant get there to leave in a sample, my parents are again out of the country and I have nothing even to piss in or send anyone down with and it takes a fcking week to get it back! so i go here this long untreated! well fuck that! I may drink cranberry jiuce and hope it goes away for no one else is going to help me and before you say midwife you have to be dying to get one of them down.


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls. Well I am awake from mamouth sleep after GTT! It was ok actually, the drink didn;t bother me. It was a carton of orange stuff diluted with water, and only enough for one of those small plastic cups. The second blood test hurt the most cos she did it in the same spot as the first doh!! The waiting around was boring, but lots of women coming on who had just had their 12 week scan and were having their downs blood tests. I just kept thinking where had the last 15 weeks gone when that was me!!

Well I left the hospital feeling fine and started driving home, then came over hot, sweaty and faint and started shaking. Not surprised as hadn't eaten for 15 hours, just about managed it home without passing out! Made myself a huge turkey and colslaw baguette, yum :haha:

Then slept for 3 hours!

I have 28 week mw appointment tomorrow and should know if I have GD within the next 3 days.

Glad thats over hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Mumtobe1985

Hey girls, 

well i am 26 weeks today is it ok to be moving over yet or should i wait until the 27 mark??


----------



## anna matronic

Of course, move over whenever :) Welcome :)

Forgot to say I also have an appointment to transfer my care to my mums area next week. I am going to the snazzy birthing centre, so as long as everything stays simple I might get in there and have a water birth :)


----------



## Kellycool

Eeeekkkk, sooo exciting!!! Just got a rocking moses basket stand to take back to SA.. Another thing to tick off the list ... YAY!!!


----------



## Louise-H'08

Do you all have the majority of things you need yet?
I'm ok with clothes for LO (Got a bit carried away in the sales) but there's still an enormous list of stuff i need to get. Clothes and bottle steriliser is about all i have ready.


----------



## MissyMojo

i still have a long list of stuff to get 

breast pump,
sterelizer
bottles
swing
rug 
more sleepsuits
changing bag 
buggy - roll on payday!


----------



## SilasLove

I am good for the most part, but really do need clothes, diapers, wipes, soaps, etc. 

Ugh, officially not in a good mood. :(


----------



## Kellycool

Dragonfly said:


> really pissed at my docs! my cyctitus was bad on fri and they said they would send me stuff to chemist for me! it wasnt there and I had my bro pick it up. Then in pain all weekend pissing fire and when I call today as darren went to see if it was there yet and they had nothing the doc has left me a note to say i need to send in samples! so i have been suffering for days i cant get there to leave in a sample, my parents are again out of the country and I have nothing even to piss in or send anyone down with and it takes a fcking week to get it back! so i go here this long untreated! well fuck that! I may drink cranberry jiuce and hope it goes away for no one else is going to help me and before you say midwife you have to be dying to get one of them down.

Shame hun 
Hope you are ok.. I know you are in northern Ireland but if you come across any South African shops (by some random chance, i hear they are everywhere), buy a few sachets of citro soda.. Works like a miracle.. if i come across any I can try post them or if you know anyone in London, ask them to..and ya, keep up the cranberry juice..

I have most stuff but because we are moving half way across the planet like 10 days after babbas due date, I am having to seel some stuff and work out what to ship back and if it will be worth while to just buy new stuff there (like no point shipping moses basket cos it takes 12 weeks for container to get there so babba will be too big).. GOSH why are we doing this to ourselves hahaha:dohh:

Just need small things for those first few days really but then it's back to buying all the big things in SA..


----------



## Dragonfly

They wouldnt let me have it over the counter as I was pregnant! wtf? said i had to go to doc to. I got stuff last time when I was preg with William so i cant see the prob, I know it cystitus they dont have to let me here to suffer while they figure it out i have had it enough over the years. assholes.


----------



## SilasLove

> Shame hun
> Hope you are ok.. I know you are in northern Ireland but if you come across any South African shops (by some random chance, i hear they are everywhere), buy a few sachets of citro soda.. Works like a miracle.. if i come across any I can try post them or if you know anyone in London, ask them to..and ya, keep up the cranberry juice..
> 
> I have most stuff but because we are moving half way across the planet like 10 days after babbas due date, I am having to seel some stuff and work out what to ship back and if it will be worth while to just buy new stuff there (like no point shipping moses basket cos it takes 12 weeks for container to get there so babba will be too big).. GOSH why are we doing this to ourselves hahaha:dohh:
> 
> Just need small things for those first few days really but then it's back to buying all the big things in SA..

Oh my goodness, that sounds so scary to me, lol. :|
I guess I am just one for routine, because I can't imagine making a move with a newborn .. or possibly still pregnant?? ..


----------



## Kellycool

No will def wait till baby is born. Have booked our flights for November 18th but can always change them and wont be surprised if we have to since DS was 16 days late by the time he came!!! Just way too much to look forward to, it's like we are chasing the sun.. Hope your mood gets better ;-)


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> No will def wait till baby is born. Have booked our flights for November 18th but can always change them and wont be surprised if we have to since DS was 16 days late by the time he came!!! Just way too much to look forward to, it's like we are chasing the sun.. Hope your mood gets better ;-)

I bet. I am facing a move right now and I am in such a mood about it. I really am just like stressed to the max at this point as only just moved 2 months ago. But having problems with the neighbors and it isn't worth it to me at all.


----------



## kristexp1st

Hi will you add me please Im expecting a boy November 26th!
Thanks hun.


----------



## SilasLove

kristexp1st said:


> Hi will you add me please Im expecting a boy November 26th!
> Thanks hun.

Welcome hon! :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

anyone got any suggestions how i can get cool??

i seem to be living in cold baths!


----------



## pichi

ah, peanut has been much more active today. thank god, i was getting worried about her :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:

nudger has been quieter today - but not worringly so - damn heat!


----------



## SilasLove

I am guessing where you are from it is not the norm to have air conditioning? I know that it is like that for a lot of ladies on here.

Here in the U.S. they had cooling centers in bigger towns/cities. Also, the public pools often have half price/free days for swimming so people can stay cool. Are these an option at all for you?


----------



## MissyMojo

i have ceiling fans but dont do much - i keep going to the supermarket to hide - they have aircon, 

the pool is open air so not much cooler, just need september to come round, it'll cool off then x


----------



## fairygirl

Oh dear the thread just moved really fast so I'll edit as none of it is relevant now.


----------



## Kellycool

fairygirl said:


> DF I did a quick google and if you can get the ingredients for the citro-soda that Kelly recommended there may be similar products in pharmacies over there?
> 
> As for being prepared, if Wriggler made an early appearance we'd have enough apart from crib bedding. There's still a bit to get but the list on the fridge (out of the mothercare book) is mostly ticked :)

Great idea

I have a bottle with me here-ingredients:

*Sodium citrate
Sodium bicarbinate
Citric acid anhydrous
Tartaric acid
Liquid glucose*

I used it through last perg too and it was totally fine btw

xx


----------



## Kayley

Hello everyone, popping over from 2nd Tri. Not my time yet (another 2 weeks) but thought I'd have a nosy and get to know some of you now (if thats ok?)


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls, hope your all well....nov sparklers 3rd tri is starting to get busy lol!


----------



## MissyMojo

we are gettin busy :) eek = means were all getting close to havin babies!!


----------



## anna matronic

It felt weird being the most pregnant woman in the waiting room today :haha:


----------



## pichi

there was 2 people came into my work today, both due on November but i was due first -they're bumps looked huge compared to mine... lets just hope that means that peanut is following in her mummy and daddy's footsteps of being 6lb 6oz babies hehe


----------



## makeithappen

i know its unbelievable we're all here after the nerve wrecking times in 1st tri lol! 

its getting exciting....we'll ive been excited from bfp :haha: but also getting scary too! very very scary lol!


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont think i'm ever going to be prepared - but im sooo excited to meet my nudgeryboo and find out if they are boy or girl


----------



## makeithappen

pichi said:


> there was 2 people came into my work today, both due on November but i was due first -they're bumps looked huge compared to mine... lets just hope that means that peanut is following in her mummy and daddy's footsteps of being 6lb 6oz babies hehe

everyone says my bump is really tiny! i actually had a girl today say, are you sure your due in NOV?? makes me worry sometimes though. compared with people i know who are due dec etc they are bigger than me!!


----------



## fairygirl

My bump is only just becoming a proper bump! I felt weird when I was in the waiting room to see the mw and I guessed I was the furthest along but wondered if the other ladies would.


----------



## pichi

makeithappen said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> there was 2 people came into my work today, both due on November but i was due first -they're bumps looked huge compared to mine... lets just hope that means that peanut is following in her mummy and daddy's footsteps of being 6lb 6oz babies hehe
> 
> everyone says my bump is really tiny! i actually had a girl today say, are you sure your due in NOV?? makes me worry sometimes though. compared with people i know who are due dec etc they are bigger than me!!Click to expand...

well see, some people say i'm big some people say i'm small :dohh: wish they'd make up their bloody minds... haha


----------



## sazza

I'm only starting to feel 'big'. I think Bubs has had a mega growth spurt over the past couple of weeks!


----------



## makeithappen

ive never been told im huge, people mostly look at my bump with a strange look on their face like ''shes making this up theres no way shes just got 12 weeks to go''. maybe i'll just pop at the last minute lol!


----------



## pichi

you never know. you'll hit 30 weeks and POP! bumple will arrive

i'm just glad that i actually look pregnant - as opposed to looking like i've eaten too many pies... or at least i hope so anyways!


----------



## Kellycool

When I was 10 weeks preg, people were saying 'ah, how much longer' haha.. seemed to have slowed down a bit and not looking as huge as i was relatively but I still get the odd 'wow you must be just about to pop'.. Cant take it personally, most people mean well  More worried about the size of bubs as Ashton was a 9 pounder and they apparently get bigger everytime eeekkk


----------



## makeithappen

lol thats probably what will happen. i mean i _do_ have a bump but its nothing like a 28 week bump ive ever seen. but my mum says she was very neat wen she was having me too.


----------



## MissyMojo

i have to put comparison pics together to remind myself im growin - i sometimes forget i have a bump!
13,16,22,25
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/bumps.png


----------



## pichi

this is my 4 week and my 27 week for comparison. i mean yeah, i know i have a bump but i wouldn't say it was particularly massive or particularly tiny either you know?
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3









27.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## makeithappen

aww lovely bump! I must take a pic tomorrow and compare them to now. i was a size 14 to start with, im not sure if this makes much difference...i would have thought if anything i would be huge lol!


----------



## anna matronic

I still don't feel like I have a bump until I see myself in the mirror or reflection in windows! I went to see my dad yesterday who has always had a fairly negative attitude to my pregnancy (not being with the dad and all) this coming from someone who cheated on my mum and now we have to be nicey nicey to his girlfriend (my mums old mate) cos she's a paranoid twat :growlmad: 

Anyway, he says to mee "Oooh you do look pregnant" I'm like well I should bloody hope so at nearly 28 weeks. So from the minute I see him he's got my back up!! All goes ok I guess, except he's making drinks and he had some wine out so I said I'd have a small glass of white. He wouldn;t let me :D I felt like I was about 12 lol :haha: Backs up further!!

Then as I am about to go I guess he tried to give me the fatherly "I'm sure you're gonna be fine Soph" That was it I went mad - I said "I haven't got any fucking cchoice dad, I will be fine, in fact I'll be brilliant"

Then I drove off ranting to myself about how much of a cock he is :rofl:

Another thing is that he said he would give me money to put towards my pram, so I tell him I ordered it and he totally ignores the fact. Today he texts me asking when I want the money. So have to reply well it isn't urgent so just pay it into my bank whenever (I don't even know how much he is contributing) When the fact is £400 out of my wages is a huge chuck and I actually need it now.

Sorry for the rant, but my dad really pisses me off :(


----------



## makeithappen

pics coming up, just got DH to take a few lol!


----------



## fairygirl

Annam, my mum drives me insane! I think it's quite normal to have a parent who makes you mad!


----------



## makeithappen

here they are............

I think the first one is 19 weeks, then 22 weeks then today 28 weeks


----------



## chella

Had my 4d scan today and was amazing and so worth it x cant wait to meet my tinkerbell now. Been recommended to contact midwife as picked up that my placenta is laying low so she thinks i should have scan at 34 - 36wks plus side she has very long legs and lovely lashed lol bless her oh and def a girl hehe.

Hope u girls are ok xx


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> I still don't feel like I have a bump until I see myself in the mirror or reflection in windows! I went to see my dad yesterday who has always had a fairly negative attitude to my pregnancy (not being with the dad and all) this coming from someone who cheated on my mum and now we have to be nicey nicey to his girlfriend (my mums old mate) cos she's a paranoid twat :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, he says to mee "Oooh you do look pregnant" I'm like well I should bloody hope so at nearly 28 weeks. So from the minute I see him he's got my back up!! All goes ok I guess, except he's making drinks and he had some wine out so I said I'd have a small glass of white. He wouldn;t let me :D I felt like I was about 12 lol :haha: Backs up further!!
> 
> Then as I am about to go I guess he tried to give me the fatherly "I'm sure you're gonna be fine Soph" That was it I went mad - I said "I haven't got any fucking cchoice dad, I will be fine, in fact I'll be brilliant"
> 
> Then I drove off ranting to myself about how much of a cock he is :rofl:
> 
> Another thing is that he said he would give me money to put towards my pram, so I tell him I ordered it and he totally ignores the fact. Today he texts me asking when I want the money. So have to reply well it isn't urgent so just pay it into my bank whenever (I don't even know how much he is contributing) When the fact is £400 out of my wages is a huge chuck and I actually need it now.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but my dad really pisses me off :(

I am sorry hon! I know what you mean, as my mother drives me insane. :wacko:

It sucks that he is acting that way about the pram, when he offered to help pay on it ahead of time. Now you have to worry about it, because you don't know how much he will contribute. That is too bad! I hope he helps like you thought he would so you wont be in over your head or anything!

Lovely bumps ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

I should get my HIP grant this week which pays for half at least :) I think he is giving me half too, well thats what he made out anyway ages ago when he said he would help out. 

Great bumps :) I'll post a new one on Wednesday when I am 28 weeks :)


----------



## pichi

Makeithappen: you'll pop soon I'm sure :)


----------



## makeithappen

i do hope so :cry:


----------



## fairygirl

Make it happen, I think I'm the same size as you. To be honest I'm quite thankful um not too big yet as walking and stuff already leaves me aching!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hey ladies! It's been a few weeks! How's everyone?


----------



## anna matronic

Hi hun, how are ya!!? You have been MIA, good to have you back :)

I am really struggling bending down and getting up off sofa haha and I don't even think I am that big :haha:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hey! I am doing great! I am down to 8 hour days at work starting TOMORROW!!! No more PT at 0520 with my unit! :D :D It's hard for me to get up now, too... My car is the worst!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i hate trying to bend down then realising i cant and it hurts - bend with the knees!!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I've almost peed my pants trying to bend down too fast. :/


----------



## anna matronic

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can pee my pants just walking. Well not majorly, just slight pregnancy leakage. I hate it!! Stupid thing is I have strong muscles so dunno what's up with me :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

Hey ladies
wow this thread moves so fast!!! I can't keep up!?

Hope everyones well - My turn for the GTT on Weds - not looking forward to the fasting as I seem to be constantly hungry at the mo!!

I seem to have no proper bump - just a massive upside down B belly :( Midwife at hospital sat confirmed my baby is low down and everything else high up - hence the B - but baby is also measuring about 2 weeks ahead - so I should really have a 30 week looking bump - but I just look extra fat :( 
As the baby is head down on my pelvis - I have awful pelvic girdle pain and then her back is on the top of my left leg so I have issues with my nerves on that leg too!! all in all I feel like I'm falling apart and still have a long way to go!!

Sorry to sound so negative - just been feeling so ill and hormonal last few days!

Hope your all well 

Lol xx


----------



## mystika802

Im due on the 18th with a boy!


----------



## majm1241

Come on over Kayley! I'm here running the thread and staying! :haha: 

Come be my partner in crime! :D

Welcome to all of the new people! I have updated! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

I have a terrible headache tonight. And my ds keeps screaming ... lol.

Bleh.


----------



## rowleypolie

fairygirl said:


> Oh dear the thread just moved really fast so I'll edit as none of it is relevant now.

this is how i feel! one day and 8 pages later.....


----------



## rowleypolie

just got back from the store and bought a new diaper bag and some pacifiers. i couldnt get dd to take them but its nice to have some new ones just in case this LO likes them. so then I packed the diaper bag with some essentials and now i am starting to freak out! there actually going to be a baby here in just 12 weeks!


----------



## BabyMama89

hey ladies  how is everyone feeling? im slightly early but ah well... i'm having my girl via section on Nov 10.. so i got like 11 weeks left.....wooo cant wait!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi everyone.. So here are my pics.. I feel huge compared to you guys-most people still think i am having twins but hey.. 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 24 weeks, 26 weeks.. Hope it works, never added pics here before hahahaha


https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=4501937&id=544046355&ref=fbx_album

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=4873955&id=544046355&ref=fbx_album&fbid=402689806355

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=5186671&id=544046355&ref=fbx_album&fbid=414438481355

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=5306491&id=544046355&ref=fbx_album&fbid=418889996355


----------



## Kellycool

Dont think it worked hmmmmm *confused*


----------



## Dragonfly

did you hit upload after choosing the pic on the file management? I must do a pic later on to. wohoo 27 weeks!!


----------



## MissyMojo

try using something like photobucket to upload piccies

ive been to mw this morning, nudger had gone really quiet on me, so went up just after 8 and spent 20+ mins on the trace, and nudger is just fine, plenty movement detected - but i couldnt feel much of it, mw thinks it must mean nudger is kicking in over , but shes happy with the trace and HB - but says i cn go bk at any time if i feel worried, 

had a few kicks this morning since - guess this kid wants to torture me now!


----------



## Kellycool

Glad nudger is ok!!

I copied the link from my Facebook and then added it in this box (when you type a message).. Will keep trying but excuse the x's if i keep failing haha.. Yes, we need pics of everyone's bumps ;-)


----------



## Dragonfly

nah dont think facebook link works here you need to upload from your computer to here.


----------



## pichi

Know how you feel. This little monster likes to have quiet spells and it freaks me out :(


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah this one does that, william done that to and remember sitting in hospital getting cheaked and he would move then. I just try and chill or gentle poke belly, either that or go mad. Way I see it now is they have to sleep sometime to.


----------



## MissyMojo

i tried cold water, fizzy pop , lying on my front, and playing music to my belly, nothing worked last nite of this morning, 

lots more movements were picked up on the trace than i felt , mw thinks my anterior placenta may have cushioned them from me


----------



## pichi

i have an anterior placenta too so i dont feel higher up movements when she decides to spin around. they're getting more noticable though... so maybe my placenta is slowly moving back into posterior position :shrug:


----------



## loulabump

feeling sad and worried this morning. noticed some tiny pale red spots of blood in my underwear yesterday :( the spots were so faint that im almost certain that if i wasnt looking for them i wouldnt have even noticed it was just so minimal, checked babies heartbeat on doppler and sounds as good as it always has and still feel him kicking and wriggling loads...but im still worried, im seeing the midwife on wednesday next week... i was thinking i should wait to see if i get anymore spots before calling for no reason... what do you think? any ideas what might be causing it? i havent had sex since we concieved this pregnancy and other than BM's cant think of anything that could have irritated cervix but i have had slight constipation for over a week and i have been having to push a fair bit harder than normal... sorry for tmi just wondering if that might have caused it?

and it was literally 4 teeny tiny pin prick size spots of blood in my knickers and was not there when i wiped and have not had any at all since yesterday? :shrug:


----------



## MissyMojo

why not ring ur mw and ask for a chat - a phone consultaion, and see wat tey think?

the fact ur boy is still wriggling and HB is as normal is a gd sign x 

but always worth checking rahter than not.


----------



## anna matronic

hi hun, it could also be a uti or if you have low lying placenta. I looked on google at spotting at 27 weeks, always bad but this is what it came up with (nothing to do with plug, would be more cm and blood i think) Could also be what you are saying.

I think you should get it checked out all the same hun x x


----------



## loulabump

I don't think I have a low lying placenta, or if I have I've never been told... I'll give her a call and ask what she thinks, if I don't I'll never stop worrying :(


----------



## Cocobelle

MissyMojo and Pichi, I also have an anterior placenta and I know it cushions a lot of my movements but this last week I really am starting to feel movements in places I never used to so I am assuming that as baby gets bigger, they will be strong enough to kick the placenta hard enough for me to feel through it!

I still never feel a thing around my belly button area but when I was in the bath the other morning, I noticed my belly moving around, I just couldn't feel it! 



loulabump said:


> feeling sad and worried this morning. noticed some tiny pale red spots of blood in my underwear yesterday :( the spots were so faint that im almost certain that if i wasnt looking for them i wouldnt have even noticed it was just so minimal, checked babies heartbeat on doppler and sounds as good as it always has and still feel him kicking and wriggling loads...but im still worried, im seeing the midwife on wednesday next week... i was thinking i should wait to see if i get anymore spots before calling for no reason... what do you think? any ideas what might be causing it? i havent had sex since we concieved this pregnancy and other than BM's cant think of anything that could have irritated cervix but i have had slight constipation for over a week and i have been having to push a fair bit harder than normal... sorry for tmi just wondering if that might have caused it?
> 
> and it was literally 4 teeny tiny pin prick size spots of blood in my knickers and was not there when i wiped and have not had any at all since yesterday? :shrug:

Loula I am pretty sure that your spots are nothing to worry about at all BUT I always say that if you are at all worried and if you don't think you will be able to relax until next Wednesday, then give your midwife a call as being stressed for a week won't be good for you hun :hugs:

Welcome to all the new Sparklers :hi: we are getting quite a house full now, hopefully all those who are on the list that we have not heard from since 1st tri will start joining and updating us.

AFM: All tickety boo here, must must MUST take some bump pics. Last night I had a coughing fit and I noticed that every time I coughed, my belly button really poked out :haha:


----------



## pichi

cocobelle : i just went for a wee lie down and she's kicking more forcefully now and higher up so thats what makes me think my placenta is either moving as i grow or she's just getting feisty in there hehe

lolabump: is there any possibility that the blood specks could be from having to push too hard at the loo? it can happen. remember it happening to a girl in 2nd tri


----------



## loulabump

I suppose its possible :( got landlord here at the minute fixing our cold tap but I'm gonna call the MW as soon as he leaves.... got some period type cramping pains at the moment now...just got a feeling its gonna get worse before it gets better :cry:


----------



## pichi

the cramping could also be because you're bunged up hun. try not to fret. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I hope everything is ok Loula! Best to just make sure. 

Wriggler is quiet, I don't like it! I heard him move on the doppler yest but haven't felt much, I hope he gets violent again soon!


----------



## Mei190

Decided to move other to third tri now that I am in the correct time period. I have been lurking reading threads for the past week, however have been trying to not get too excited I am in third tri.

Am popping out today to get Moses Basket and possibly some other goodies, but cannot say I feel the most energetic person at the moment, I feel like I have fluctuating energy now!

Hope all you girlies are doing ok xxx


----------



## pichi

i'm noticing my energy seems to get zapped out of me a lot quicker now too. peanut's stealing it for battering me when i'm lying down :haha:


----------



## loulabump

well I called the midwife and told her about the few spots and she told me not to panic, she said in pregnancy because of the increased blood flow to the cervix that it is easily irritated and sometimes bleeds for no reason at all. She has told me to keep a close eye on it and see whether or not it comes back, if it doesnt then just to forget about it and if it comes back and is fresh blood when wiping (which there has been none of so far, never anything on the toilet paper) then to ring labour ward to get checked out.

I don't feel 100% reassured by her but baby is giving me some good hard kicks in the ribs as if to say stop worrying mummy im fine!
x


----------



## ShanandBoc

pichi said:


> i'm noticing my energy seems to get zapped out of me a lot quicker now too. peanut's stealing it for battering me when i'm lying down :haha:

Have u had your iron levels checked? :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

ShanandBoc said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i'm noticing my energy seems to get zapped out of me a lot quicker now too. peanut's stealing it for battering me when i'm lying down :haha:
> 
> Have u had your iron levels checked? :thumbup:Click to expand...

i get my bloods checked on thursday. i'm just so tired because i'm on my feet for 6/7 hours a day so by tea time i'm ready for a nap or at least a seat with my feet up lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh fair enough, i dont know how u do it. I physically could not stand for that long now :(

Just thought id ask cause i had my bloods done last week and my haemoglobin was low so am on iron tablets now as well xoxooxxx


----------



## pichi

i am used to it. but i'm finding that my legs and back tend to get achey after about 3/4 hours. i'm coping though. the way i see it is, i've i'm able i'm going to plod along till i'm not able any more. plus, more working hours = more money for house and baby :) :flower:

i take pregnacare too so there is iron in that... not sure how much though :)


----------



## anna matronic

Morning girls :) Have 28 week check later, not sure what to expect, same as the other appointments I guess? Worried about the bloods a bit cos had them taken twice yesterday and my arm hurts :( she can't use the other arm as the vein is crap.


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Morning girls :) Have 28 week check later, not sure what to expect, same as the other appointments I guess? Worried about the bloods a bit cos had them taken twice yesterday and my arm hurts :( she can't use the other arm as the vein is crap.

Anna, if you have time, get to a chemist and get some Emla cream (kids magic cream, they also use it for tatoo's). Put it on the area the blood will be taken from an hour before your test and it will numb it (under a big plaster type thing) and off you go, a no pain blood test! 

I always use it as I very tiny veins and I can't stand the prodding about to get the needle in, now they can prod all they like coz i can't feel it! I actually keep mine in the fridge so it is extra cold but I think it works just as well if you don't.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep i second emla cream its great
I used it before tattoo removal and worked really well to numb the pain :)


----------



## MissMamma

Hey, just having a nosey as i will officially be a thrid tri_er_ as of tomorrow...eep!..xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ yay another one, congrats x


----------



## MissMamma

Thank you!
Theres so much new stuff to have a nosey through over here..xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

sure is, its the section where its all happening!!


----------



## MissMamma

Yikes!


----------



## MissyMojo

i have just spent over an hour trying to tidy the lady garden:blush: never again - i dnt care now - i have tiny cuts - even managed to cut my finger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry hubby - wife has hair!


----------



## Dragonfly

pfft mines like road kill. Always has been lol I am not bothered what it looks like down there and dont care what other half thinks I aint having an itchy vag for anyone from shaving!


----------



## MissyMojo

i used the wilkinson trimmer thing so its trimmed but not clean shaven - i hate the itch after shaving too


----------



## anna matronic

Cocobelle said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :) Have 28 week check later, not sure what to expect, same as the other appointments I guess? Worried about the bloods a bit cos had them taken twice yesterday and my arm hurts :( she can't use the other arm as the vein is crap.
> 
> Anna, if you have time, get to a chemist and get some Emla cream (kids magic cream, they also use it for tatoo's). Put it on the area the blood will be taken from an hour before your test and it will numb it (under a big plaster type thing) and off you go, a no pain blood test!
> 
> I always use it as I very tiny veins and I can't stand the prodding about to get the needle in, now they can prod all they like coz i can't feel it! I actually keep mine in the fridge so it is extra cold but I think it works just as well if you don't.Click to expand...

Oh no too late :( will just have to grin and bare it I guess :(


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> *pfft mines like road kill*. Always has been lol I am not bothered what it looks like down there and dont care what other half thinks I aint having an itchy vag for anyone from shaving!

:rofl: that made me spit my juice out lol. 
I usually go for the trimmed look but its getting tricky! I am trying to get my H to do it for me but he says he draws the line at painting my toenails :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :) Have 28 week check later, not sure what to expect, same as the other appointments I guess? Worried about the bloods a bit cos had them taken twice yesterday and my arm hurts :( she can't use the other arm as the vein is crap.
> 
> Anna, if you have time, get to a chemist and get some Emla cream (kids magic cream, they also use it for tatoo's). Put it on the area the blood will be taken from an hour before your test and it will numb it (under a big plaster type thing) and off you go, a no pain blood test!
> 
> I always use it as I very tiny veins and I can't stand the prodding about to get the needle in, now they can prod all they like coz i can't feel it! I actually keep mine in the fridge so it is extra cold but I think it works just as well if you don't.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no too late :( will just have to grin and bare it I guess :(Click to expand...

Hopefully they will be gentle with you x


----------



## Dragonfly

someone shaved mine before my c section last time,. course I couldn't see but I am sure they needed a few razors. I was scratching at it for weeks! and hair growth was slow after birth not like pregnancy hair I had last time I could have easily done an afro out of.


----------



## ShanandBoc

:haha: dragonfly


----------



## anna matronic

Cocobelle said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :) Have 28 week check later, not sure what to expect, same as the other appointments I guess? Worried about the bloods a bit cos had them taken twice yesterday and my arm hurts :( she can't use the other arm as the vein is crap.
> 
> Anna, if you have time, get to a chemist and get some Emla cream (kids magic cream, they also use it for tatoo's). Put it on the area the blood will be taken from an hour before your test and it will numb it (under a big plaster type thing) and off you go, a no pain blood test!
> 
> I always use it as I very tiny veins and I can't stand the prodding about to get the needle in, now they can prod all they like coz i can't feel it! I actually keep mine in the fridge so it is extra cold but I think it works just as well if you don't.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no too late :( will just have to grin and bare it I guess :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully they will be gentle with you xClick to expand...

Thanks, can't be as bad as yesterday :)


----------



## Kellycool

VEET ladies.. I did mine last week as I usually shave it all off but cant see it now.. Cotton wool in the erm, juicy parts and veet everywhere else  Voila, all gone


----------



## MissyMojo

may have to give that a go!

im sat watching russel brand being mad, and nudger is having a right old wriggle:)


----------



## anna matronic

I'm back :)

Ok, so midwife refused to do bloods as she said my vein would probably collapse cos of yesterday. She was really annoyed with mw I saw at 26 weeks as she could have done them or at least ordered them to do them yesterday at my GTT. So I am having bloods done at 31 weeks instead!

Fundus is measuring a week ahead at 29 cm but that's the first time it's been done so that's seems ok as she didn't mention anything.

HR has dropped again to 130-140, but it sounded really loud and strong :cloud9:

BP is lowering again, 110/60 today but at least it isn't high!

Urine all normal.

She is so lovely, she must see so many ladies but she asks questions that are personal to me, such as if I am staying at my mums etc, so she remembers my situation re fob and how I am going to stay at mums when I have LO and she said it was great my mum is being so supportive.

Baby doesn't seem transverse anymore and is more diagonal with head to my pelvis on the right and she thinks he'll move round in the next few weeks and maybe start engaging. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!

So next appointment is 30+6 OMG it is going soooo quick haha!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

glad she decided to skip the bloods for you, sounds well xxx

:hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah it does, almost textbook really :) (don't wanna tempt fate here though!!)

I suppose I have been waiting for things to go wrong because my sister has not has easy pregnancies. she has a heart condition which ended in her having a pacemaker fitted at 31!! Her resting heartrate was 42, normally it should be around 80 :D

She also suffered placenta previa and PROM when she lost her daughter at 21 weeks last year, plus had another mmc earlier this year at about 8 weeks. She is now preggo with identical twins which has all other complications attached to it :D

I just sometimes feel that with my pregnancy being totally uncomplicated (bar one bleed at 6 weeks) something has gotta go wrong somewhere!! Then I think noway, this is just one of lifes things that is all meant to be and it was my time even if it was under shit circumstances :) x x


----------



## SilasLove

I have my glucose test tomorrow morning.
I hope I don't have to take the 3 hour test this time around!


----------



## you&me

I got my blood results back today...I am all clear on the GTT...I do however have anaemia, which I kind of thought as been feeling really tired and dizzy, so am on iron tablets twice a day.

Had my growth scan too...baby is still breech, with her arms AND her legs up over her head :haha: she didn't look completely comfy....she weighs a few ozs short of 3lbs, and they estimated that if I go to term she will be close to 8lbs!! :wacko:


----------



## ShanandBoc

all the best silaslove :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

you&me said:


> I got my blood results back today...I am all clear on the GTT...I do however have anaemia, which I kind of thought as been feeling really tired and dizzy, so am on iron tablets twice a day.
> 
> Had my growth scan too...baby is still breech, with her arms AND her legs up over her head :haha: she didn't look completely comfy....she weighs a few ozs short of 3lbs, and they estimated that if I go to term she will be close to 8lbs!! :wacko:

I was the same all clear on the GTT, but my haemoglobin count was low, so am now on iron tabs too


----------



## you&me

ShanandBoc said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I got my blood results back today...I am all clear on the GTT...I do however have anaemia, which I kind of thought as been feeling really tired and dizzy, so am on iron tablets twice a day.
> 
> Had my growth scan too...baby is still breech, with her arms AND her legs up over her head :haha: she didn't look completely comfy....she weighs a few ozs short of 3lbs, and they estimated that if I go to term she will be close to 8lbs!! :wacko:
> 
> I was the same all clear on the GTT, but my haemoglobin count was low, so am now on iron tabs tooClick to expand...

Had you been feeling really tired, lacking in energy and a bit light headed every now and then too?


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks :flower:

Alright, so the past 2 weeks I have been having serious pain in my pelvic bone/vaginal area all around. At first it felt like just a pulled muscle, but now it is in full-blown pain when I am lying down/walking. It almost feels as if something is out of place. The pain gets so bad at night when I am trying to sleep that I dread switching positions as I know it will hurt worse. And getting up to pee? Oh heavens, that is terrible!

Idk. It really does feel as if something is out of place or just not right .... I am talking to mw about it tomorrow but what do you ladies think about it??


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> I got my blood results back today...I am all clear on the GTT...I do however have anaemia, which I kind of thought as been feeling really tired and dizzy, so am on iron tablets twice a day.
> 
> Had my growth scan too...baby is still breech, with her arms AND her legs up over her head :haha: she didn't look completely comfy....she weighs a few ozs short of 3lbs, and they estimated that if I go to term she will be close to 8lbs!! :wacko:

Don't have mine back :( No news is good news though as I guess they contacted you cos of iron levels :)

I should know by Wed/Thursday if anything is wrong.

No growth scans for me, have no idea but Chunky weighs or anything. I have this life inside me and I know hardly anything about him :shrug:


----------



## anna matronic

SilasLove said:


> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Alright, so the past 2 weeks I have been having serious pain in my pelvic bone/vaginal area all around. At first it felt like just a pulled muscle, but now it is in full-blown pain when I am lying down/walking. It almost feels as if something is out of place. The pain gets so bad at night when I am trying to sleep that I dread switching positions as I know it will hurt worse. And getting up to pee? Oh heavens, that is terrible!
> 
> Idk. It really does feel as if something is out of place or just not right .... I am talking to mw about it tomorrow but what do you ladies think about it??

Could it be SPD (?) where you pelvis moves to make room for bubs? I was walking home from doctors and had the most awful stabbing pain in my bump, I was almost doubled over. Wondered if it was just a stitch or a BH


----------



## SilasLove

I never had SPD, so I can't be sure.
But whatever it is, I hope it goes away ... lol. Its miserable trying to sleep at night.

I am not sure, but in my experience I never had any pain with BH's. Its a bit weird when your tummy gets all tight, but wasn't painful.


----------



## anna matronic

I don't think it was a bh, I think it was just a stitch to be honest. God doctors is only 3 mins from my flat lol :D


----------



## you&me

I only got my results back today Anna because I had a growth scan and consultant appointment (high risk and all that) at the same hospital where I sat the GTT and had routine bloods done yesterday...they generally take about 4 days to reach the department, then they will call you if there are any problems. :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Hi ladies! BabyMama89 I will update you Hon when I get on my laptop. :hugs:

These next couple of weeks are going to be so busy. Jace has a dentist check up today at 1 pm and then we have Open House at 5:30 cuz he starts Kindergarten on the 23rd. :cry: Meeting his Soccer Coach on Thursday and he also starts soccer on the 23rd!!! Gonna be busy!!

Silas, I have been having the same pains. Hurts like a mother!!! Doctor told me it is normal. I think it is from Bryelle laying so low.


----------



## Kellycool

SilasLove said:


> I never had SPD, so I can't be sure.
> But whatever it is, I hope it goes away ... lol. Its miserable trying to sleep at night.
> 
> I am not sure, but in my experience I never had any pain with BH's. Its a bit weird when your tummy gets all tight, but wasn't painful.

Def sounds like SPD hun.. I started getting bad pains down there from 18 weeks but thought it was a pulled groin muscle from gym/swimming. MW said she thought it was spd and it has gotten so bad-i went to physio for it last week and she confirmed it as a bad case and gave me this band to wear and if the pain doesnt ease I have to use crutches as I cant even sneeze without wanting to scream in pain. TBh I am pretty bleak about it as I am not entirely sure how the hell I am going to give birth when i can barely open my legs.. it would makes sense for you too since there is a very short gap between when you were last preg and now so your ligaments never got to tighten properly thus leaving your pelvis to do all the work.. It's also common in cases where the baby is big eeeekkk, although I never had any such pain with Ashton.. Hope it feels better soon hun, not much they can do for it really although I am going to try get my chiropracter friend to click it back for me and do some manipulation..:thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

There is a May 2011 due dates thread started in First Tri. So by the time we drop there will be an August due date thread....


----------



## weezyweu

Well back from camping and how good is it to be back in my own bed!!!! I had GTT fasting yesterday 13hrs no food!!! was starving, should hear by tomorrow if any probs.Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone well. 5 weeks on friday before finish work (not that I am counting)!!!

Cant believe May thread there already doesnt seem 5 mins since we where all there.


----------



## lolpants

Good too hear all is well AM - On the MW appt front Ive had nothing but perfect appointments too :D Just not been feeling great myself - I prob have low iron too - which should get picked up at my GTT and blood tests tomorrow if I have.

I got measured for a new bra today as my old underwired ones were really beginning to dig into me - and I have gained 4 inches on my rib cage - so up 2 sizes!!felt so comfy as soon as I put it on :D
I also managed to get a baby monitor in boots reduced from £75 to £25 :happydance:

Welcome back from ur hols Weezy - how did u find the camping? I have 6 weeks Friday till I finish work - but I also have a weeks hols so technically 5 weeks for me too woo hoo!!

Lol xx


----------



## you&me

lolpants said:


> I also managed to get a baby monitor in boots reduced from £75 to £25 :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

Ooohhhhh, which one is it? I may have to take a trip to Boots :haha:


----------



## lolpants

Its a Lindam digital 2 way one - cheapest I found it online was £40 on Amazon - so defo a bargain- dunno if its nationwide sale as was on the side amongst reduced make up etc??

Lol xx


----------



## weezyweu

Camping was great but worn out!!! 

Damn just bought a monitor for £60 I always miss the bargains!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Munching on foam shrimp ,,,,


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Come on over Kayley! I'm here running the thread and staying! :haha:
> 
> Come be my partner in crime! :D
> 
> Welcome to all of the new people! I have updated! :hugs:

This thread is sooo busy I can't remember what page I need to catch up from lol.


----------



## Kayley

OMG I text my midwife last week asking her a question and she only got back to me last night at 11.30pm!! I am sooo glad the text didn't wake me up otherwise I would've been so grumpy lol


----------



## newbie

Hello ladies, been lurking in the 3rd tri for a while, may aswell move over. Only slightly early!
xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

you have a mobile number for your mw!!!!

i hve the main office number - or i can ring the med centre - and they then ring mw on call.


----------



## you&me

I have a mobile number for my midwife...not that I would want to contact her...she is a nasty old dragon woman :haha:


----------



## Kayley

MissyMojo said:


> you have a mobile number for your mw!!!!
> 
> i hve the main office number - or i can ring the med centre - and they then ring mw on call.

Yeah I have got her mob no but its a work mob no not her personal number. I never thought of it as being odd but now I think about it I don't think I had my DD's mob no lol. My midwife likes to text appointment dates through :D


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I never had SPD, so I can't be sure.
> But whatever it is, I hope it goes away ... lol. Its miserable trying to sleep at night.
> 
> I am not sure, but in my experience I never had any pain with BH's. Its a bit weird when your tummy gets all tight, but wasn't painful.
> 
> Def sounds like SPD hun.. I started getting bad pains down there from 18 weeks but thought it was a pulled groin muscle from gym/swimming. MW said she thought it was spd and it has gotten so bad-i went to physio for it last week and she confirmed it as a bad case and gave me this band to wear and if the pain doesnt ease I have to use crutches as I cant even sneeze without wanting to scream in pain. TBh I am pretty bleak about it as I am not entirely sure how the hell I am going to give birth when i can barely open my legs.. it would makes sense for you too since there is a very short gap between when you were last preg and now so your ligaments never got to tighten properly thus leaving your pelvis to do all the work.. It's also common in cases where the baby is big eeeekkk, although I never had any such pain with Ashton.. Hope it feels better soon hun, not much they can do for it really although I am going to try get my chiropracter friend to click it back for me and do some manipulation..:thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for the information. :( 
I cannot imagine it getting any worse, tbh. Its not so bad during the day, but when I am lying down at night it is awful. :wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

i love both my midwives, 

my hubby works in the medcentre - so i get messages passed along via hubby!


----------



## Kayley

you&me said:


> I have a mobile number for my midwife...not that I would want to contact her...she is a nasty old dragon woman :haha:

I don't mind my mw when I actually see her, but my OH doesn't like her at all and she seems really rude and abrupt with him


----------



## you&me

Kayley said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I have a mobile number for my midwife...not that I would want to contact her...she is a nasty old dragon woman :haha:
> 
> I don't mind my mw when I actually see her, but my OH doesn't like her at all and she seems really rude and abrupt with himClick to expand...

My DH detests my midwife...and I feel the same way...she is abrupt and rude, but only another 10 weeks or so of putting up with her...

And to top it all off...today my consultant requested I see her weekly :dohh: mean mean man!!


----------



## Kayley

you&me said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I have a mobile number for my midwife...not that I would want to contact her...she is a nasty old dragon woman :haha:
> 
> I don't mind my mw when I actually see her, but my OH doesn't like her at all and she seems really rude and abrupt with himClick to expand...
> 
> My DH detests my midwife...and I feel the same way...she is abrupt and rude, but only another 10 weeks or so of putting up with her...
> 
> And to top it all off...today my consultant requested I see her weekly :dohh: mean mean man!!Click to expand...

Obviously she is the one with the problem so maybe you should say something to her! Tell her how you feel. YOu can get away with it whilst your preg lol


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I have a mobile number for my midwife...not that I would want to contact her...she is a nasty old dragon woman :haha:
> 
> I don't mind my mw when I actually see her, but my OH doesn't like her at all and she seems really rude and abrupt with himClick to expand...
> 
> My DH detests my midwife...and I feel the same way...she is abrupt and rude, but only another 10 weeks or so of putting up with her...
> 
> And to top it all off...today my consultant requested I see her weekly :dohh: mean mean man!!Click to expand...

why is she so horrid? I like my midwife and all of them I have seen :)


----------



## sophie c

silaslove you sound the same as me, when i read up on it i have all the symptoms of SPD too, im seeing my midwife friday so i will ask her then!

hope u get it sorted to 

xxx


----------



## SilasLove

sophie c said:


> silaslove you sound the same as me, when i read up on it i have all the symptoms of SPD too, im seeing my midwife friday so i will ask her then!
> 
> hope u get it sorted to
> 
> xxx

I hope you do too hon! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## you&me

anna matronic said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I have a mobile number for my midwife...not that I would want to contact her...she is a nasty old dragon woman :haha:
> 
> I don't mind my mw when I actually see her, but my OH doesn't like her at all and she seems really rude and abrupt with himClick to expand...
> 
> My DH detests my midwife...and I feel the same way...she is abrupt and rude, but only another 10 weeks or so of putting up with her...
> 
> And to top it all off...today my consultant requested I see her weekly :dohh: mean mean man!!Click to expand...
> 
> why is she so horrid? I like my midwife and all of them I have seen :)Click to expand...

I think it may be because I am having consultant led care too, she seems to just brush me off, I ask her a question and she answers it like I am stupid...I have never been pregnant past 29 weeks or given birth to a full term baby, so heck yeah there are things I don't know!!

The last issue with her was...at 28 weeks I have put on 8lbs throughout this pregnancy, according to her it is the end of the world as I started off overweight...so she believes I should gain NO weight...I asked her to explain how I am meant to not gain any weight at all...she dismissed it.

My friend had her when she was pregnant, and at the end of the pregnancy ended up kicking her out of her house as she was so rude to her :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

she sounds horrible!


----------



## SilasLove

I would hate if I did not feel comfortable around my doctor/midwife during pregnancy. It is definitely not a time to hate the person who is providing your care, that is for sure.

Thankfully my mw if rather nice and she had never made me upset.


----------



## forgodssake

Well, I can be officially here now - how scary is that!!!!

Have had no call from hospital today so on their indication I am taking that to mean the GTT results are good.

Am having a 4D scan tomorrow and am uber excited - I just need to keep the patience to stay team yellow!!

I also have another question which you all may be able to help me with. I have had this odd pain in my left thigh for about 6 months now. I cant be certain I had it before I conceived but I am pretty sure I didnt. Its not constant and its hard to describe but its like a pulling, burning, pins and needles kinda pain which seems to get worse the longer I stand / walk on it. I'm pretty sure its muscular.

However, I also noticed last week when I went to scratch an itch that there is a significant patch that is kinda numb - again its hard to explain. Its not completely numb but its like when you touch your face after a filling once the anesthetic is starting to wear off - am I making any sense at all?

Anyhoo, I am at the Dr's on Monday but wondered if anyone had any thoughts?


----------



## MissyMojo

night night girls x


----------



## smards

Just thought I'd say hello to everyone. This is my first post although I've been viewing posts for a while though. Really looking forward to this last trimester and finally meeting bump although still really anxious about becoming a mummy for the first time.

Due 7th Nov. Team Yellow!


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome :)

Night night MM x x


----------



## fairygirl

forgodssake, I kinda know the nerve pain, it goes away quickly for me though. I just have the instinct to rub it. So yeah, nerve pain. 

:wave: to new members :thumbup: 

25 mins til fasting! And I still have a lazy baby today :grr:


----------



## anna matronic

Good luck, it isn't that bad, honest :)

Midwife said today you should have 10 clear patterns of movement per day. so if it moves loads in 5 mins count that as 1 :)


----------



## fairygirl

I think I'm gonna have to start counting properly, I confuse myself and worry over nothing. I've had nudges today, and a couple of minutes of movement here and there.


----------



## anna matronic

I don't count, but he consistently moves all day way more than 10 times. If I ever don't feel movement for a while I do notice though.


----------



## fairygirl

Wriggler is so inconsistent he is naughty! He has a pattern for a few days then decides to change it! This baby is gonna be a pest!


----------



## majm1241

All updated! :thumbup: Hi new members! :wave:

What is SPD?

Also, I saw a thread in 2nd Tri that gave me an idea. We should all compare what our Best and Worst Buys are!! Also, any tips you have to help each other out, especially for the new moms and Dads!

Best Buys:
*Jumperoo
*Walker
*Bouncer
*Formula Dispensers-- https://www.thesoftlanding.com/nupofodi.html

Worst Buys:
*Diaper Genie--They end up stinking BAD and it is better to just throw the diapers in a plastic grocery bag.
*Changing Table--I ended up NEVER using it and always ended up changing Jace on the floor, beds or couch. 

Tips For you:
*I bought Store Brand Diapers, Wipes & Formula because they did a GREAT job and saved us money! If in the states, Keep in mind that Target Brand Wipes are Softer than Wal-Mart.

*Johnson & Johnson Diaper Rash Cream Worked GREAT for Jace!!!

*Teething Tablets!! Works WONDERS! DO NOT buy Baby Ora-gel!! Bad for baby because it hardens the gums and makes it more painful for baby when the teeth start to come in. I had 2 different doctors and dentist confirm this!

*Invest in a Shopping cart Cover!!! Jace caught Hand, Foot & Mouth from the grocery Cart although I wiped it down. It's Peak Season is I believe Now through November. Never heard of it until Jace caught it too!
Read about it here: https://edcp.org/factsheets/handfoot.cfm

*Manzanilla (aka: Chamomile Tea)-- Good for Baby with Collic


----------



## Kayley

Well I'm feeling pretty worked up tonight as my 'step mum' posted a comment on her facebook saying she was grateful for her 4 children and grandchildren! She forgets that her husband has 2 biological children (me and my sister) and we are always forgotten! My daughter doesn't even know who her grandad is and I'm sure this baby will be the same!
I don't know why I let it work me up as its always been the same, probably feel worse cos I don't feel well but it has upset me tonight.
I wish I had a dad to look up to! On the other hand I feel very lucky that both my children have fantastic dads!


----------



## majm1241

Kayley :hugs: My son does not know Mark's dad and probably never will. His dad could care less about all 4 of his kids and let alone all of his grand kids.


----------



## anna matronic

My son won't know his dad it seems :(


----------



## forgodssake

My eldest doesnt know hers either and she is still a beautiful, wonderful and well balanced young lady :D


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> My eldest doesnt know hers either and she is still a beautiful, wonderful and well balanced young lady :D

I don't worry that I won't beable to give him a well rounded secure upbringing, in fact I think it will better that he doesn;t have a selfish twat of a dad walking in and out when he feels like it.

I am hoping one day *sigh* I meet someone who will take me and my son on and treat him as his own :)


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> All updated! :thumbup: Hi new members! :wave:
> 
> What is SPD?
> 
> Also, I saw a thread in 2nd Tri that gave me an idea. We should all compare what our Best and Worst Buys are!! Also, any tips you have to help each other out, especially for the new moms and Dads!
> 
> Best Buys:
> *Jumperoo
> *Walker
> *Bouncer
> *Formula Dispensers-- https://www.thesoftlanding.com/nupofodi.html
> 
> Worst Buys:
> *Diaper Genie--They end up stinking BAD and it is better to just throw the diapers in a plastic grocery bag.
> *Changing Table--I ended up NEVER using it and always ended up changing Jace on the floor, beds or couch.
> 
> Tips For you:
> *I bought Store Brand Diapers, Wipes & Formula because they did a GREAT job and saved us money! If in the states, Keep in mind that Target Brand Wipes are Softer than Wal-Mart.
> 
> *Johnson & Johnson Diaper Rash Cream Worked GREAT for Jace!!!
> 
> *Teething Tablets!! Works WONDERS! DO NOT buy Baby Ora-gel!! Bad for baby because it hardens the gums and makes it more painful for baby when the teeth start to come in. I had 2 different doctors and dentist confirm this!
> 
> *Invest in a Shopping cart Cover!!! Jace caught Hand, Foot & Mouth from the grocery Cart although I wiped it down. It's Peak Season is I believe Now through November. Never heard of it until Jace caught it too!
> Read about it here: https://edcp.org/factsheets/handfoot.cfm
> 
> *Manzanilla (aka: Chamomile Tea)-- Good for Baby with Collic

I have only ever heard of SPD on here, I don't think it is diagnosed in the US. So, I think I am going to have fun talking to my midwife tomorrow about my pain as I figure she will try to blow me off.


----------



## Kellycool

SilasLove said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> All updated! :thumbup: Hi new members! :wave:
> 
> What is SPD?
> 
> Also, I saw a thread in 2nd Tri that gave me an idea. We should all compare what our Best and Worst Buys are!! Also, any tips you have to help each other out, especially for the new moms and Dads!
> 
> Best Buys:
> *Jumperoo
> *Walker
> *Bouncer
> *Formula Dispensers-- https://www.thesoftlanding.com/nupofodi.html
> 
> Worst Buys:
> *Diaper Genie--They end up stinking BAD and it is better to just throw the diapers in a plastic grocery bag.
> *Changing Table--I ended up NEVER using it and always ended up changing Jace on the floor, beds or couch.
> 
> Tips For you:
> *I bought Store Brand Diapers, Wipes & Formula because they did a GREAT job and saved us money! If in the states, Keep in mind that Target Brand Wipes are Softer than Wal-Mart.
> 
> *Johnson & Johnson Diaper Rash Cream Worked GREAT for Jace!!!
> 
> *Teething Tablets!! Works WONDERS! DO NOT buy Baby Ora-gel!! Bad for baby because it hardens the gums and makes it more painful for baby when the teeth start to come in. I had 2 different doctors and dentist confirm this!
> 
> *Invest in a Shopping cart Cover!!! Jace caught Hand, Foot & Mouth from the grocery Cart although I wiped it down. It's Peak Season is I believe Now through November. Never heard of it until Jace caught it too!
> Read about it here: https://edcp.org/factsheets/handfoot.cfm
> 
> *Manzanilla (aka: Chamomile Tea)-- Good for Baby with Collic
> 
> I have only ever heard of SPD on here, I don't think it is diagnosed in the US. So, I think I am going to have fun talking to my midwife tomorrow about my pain as I figure she will try to blow me off.Click to expand...

Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction 
Hope your midwife takes you seriously!


----------



## fairygirl

:grr: I was told to arrive for gtt at 8am, got here and they don't start appointments til 9!! An hours wait before I start!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

not in good form, was up pissing all night! no sleep from pissing! I want a comode for my bedroom I am sick of going to the loo all night. 
Then heard the dog prancing around the hall which only means one thing she needs the loo, so got up and let her out, place stank but didnt see any pooh so assumed she farted and she had the runs outside. Then that was ok, only to realise she got up and puked pooh all over our livingroom carpet! she had eaten her own pooh. I was sick, the smell over came me and my other half cracked up. She always incicated she wants out and never would do that but now she does and I am pissed off because I am again caughing up for damages a dog has done. I sound evil but I got rid of a dog to a mate and that was one of the reasons to he was unhygenic and wreaked the house and way to much for any family to take especially when I was preg and had william and he didnt get out. So i am not best pleased now Darrens dog sits here all day shedding hair and eating her pooh and craping when she is fully hosue trained. She ran off to when she got out, down the dual carriageway and near got run over by a lorry. I dont know what to do I am just not happy about it. I love her but I also am not happy theres a patch on my livingroom floor thats freaking me out because william was around it and no matter how much dettol is put there i garentee i wont be happy. Smells in here to and my livingroom window dosntg open we have to open back door to air in livingroom. best go and look up prces of wooden floors and my last floor in my old house was much smaller and was dear so this will be fun.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all :hi:

I am 29 weeks today :happydance: this is the last week that I will say I am twenty something weeks pregnant! Sometimes I don't know if I should be mega excited or very VERY scared :haha:

Silas, hope your midwife takes your symptoms seriously, maybe take a print out of SPD with you for her to read if you don't think it is a well known condition in the US. 

DF, your bloke needs to take charge of his dog!

Fairygirl, how annoying that you have to sit for so long before your appointment, hope it goes quickly.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## fairygirl

Got seen at 9 exactly. The juice was quite unpleasant, no way to describe it really. They'll take more blood at 10 and then 11. Feeling icky!


----------



## Dragonfly

He has charge of it she is just being bold for some reason I assume attention. I think she would be happier outside of elsewhere to be honest. Had to go and rescie the cat from the jaws of a rottwiler and an irish wolf hound to, they cornorderd her and she was covered in slabbers. Rotty is afraid of me and so it should be made angry pregnant woman in pjs angrily stomping after it. So this morning isnt going well at all!


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG not even a week and my hipp grant is in my account already! :)and i cut my bank cards up in temper with my other half and cant get it out. opps.


----------



## iow_bird

Bugger! I've failed my glucose tolerance test and have to go for a 2 hr fasting glucose test next week. Anyone had this happen and not had GD? It's going to mean I can't give birth where I want to :-(


----------



## loulabump

aww no sorry hun! I haven't even had a glucose tolerance test mentioned to me... is it standard in the UK?


----------



## Dragonfly

I never had it last time myself, but was told this time they do do them but i should have had it by now ? what does it mean failing it?


----------



## MissyMojo

i havnt had GTT or mention of it - but i have mw at 28w - maybe then?


----------



## loulabump

yeah I have mw next wednesday so maybe it gets mentioned then... if not maybe they aren't offered here unless you have history/family history of diabetes?


----------



## Dragonfly

my gran and dad have diabetes. I canh take the caffeine stuff as I am allergic to that so think I did turn it down last time.


----------



## lolpants

Just got back from my GTT - was starving so had too eat 1st -2 hrs doesn't half drag when ur sat in a waiting area!! Read 3 magazines! I also got a parking ticket as was running late and parked in staff car park - naughty me!! My lateness gonna cost me £12! d'oh!

IOW bird I think ur testing must be different we all have the 2 hr test here without a quickie 1st - so I dunno what u have failed exactly sorry?

Lol xx


----------



## MissMamma

I'm officially in third tri! Yikes, its a bit scary dontcha think? This is where people actually have their babies :shock:..xx


----------



## loulabump

I know! :happydance:


----------



## marinewife101

1 week until i join yall =) i cant wait haha


----------



## Cocobelle

I had a 'quickie' test as it is common practise at our hospital to offer this as standard rather than the 2 hour fasting test. Its called the Lucozade challenge. Mine was 3 weeks ago now and I have not heard anything so I am assuming I passed it.

Iow_bird, I would think that the threshold for the quickie test is quite low so I would imagine that a lot people who then need to have the fasting GTT don't end up having GD, but they need to check. Good luck x


----------



## anna matronic

Well I still haven't heard back about my test. they said they would contact me within 3 days if my results were abnormal. Well I'm not sure if 3 days is up today or tomorrow but was told as my blood sheet had urgent on it I should know within 24 hours.

I really hope it is ok as I don't think I can go to the birth centre if I have GD :(


----------



## rowleypolie

iow_bird said:


> Bugger! I've failed my glucose tolerance test and have to go for a 2 hr fasting glucose test next week. Anyone had this happen and not had GD? It's going to mean I can't give birth where I want to :-(

i failed mine too- i am doing the 3 hour one in the morning. I have a few friends that did fine on the second test after failing the first so there is hope we will both be fine!


----------



## SilasLove

iow_bird said:


> Bugger! I've failed my glucose tolerance test and have to go for a 2 hr fasting glucose test next week. Anyone had this happen and not had GD? It's going to mean I can't give birth where I want to :-(

Hey hon, I failed my first glucose test, and had to take a 3 hour test. (3 hours here in US, I guess.) This was with my first son, and I passed the 3 hour test just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

So I went and talked to my site manager today and she just managed to piss me off. But its fine, I am looking for a place to move. If I get the place I want and get my move in date, I will start raising hell around here. No one should be treated this way .. she practically ignored me when I was telling her that whoever (which I know who it was) reported these things had it all wrong. She just kind of like raised her eyebrows at me and wasn't respectful at all. Like she didn't believe me! Which pisses me off even more!

Had my glucose test this morning, ugh, that drink is horrid. I almost vomited everywhere. I didn't want to finish it ... the nurse left the room and I so wanted to pour what I had left down the sink really fast! :| But I didn't, lol. I finished it. Now just pray I didn't fail it again!!

As for SPD, she blew me off. Basically said there wasn't much she could do for me. I tried to push it, but it was getting me no where. So next time I am going to try a bit harder, especially if it has gotten worse. :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Oh yes, and I am every 2 weeks now! Eek, that means its going to happen!!! Ah. Haha.


----------



## rowleypolie

just heard from a dear friend and she said she is pregnant with her 5th baby! I want to be happy for her...but she is really upset about everything because her dirt bag husband who without going into details is now in jail for domestic reasons. I invited her over this weekend but I wonder how I am supposed to react...being pregnant myself i want to jump for joy for her, BUT she is going through so much its going to be a crying fest!


----------



## SilasLove

Well I hope it goes better than you anticipate!


----------



## anna matronic

I've just logged on to another forum I post on. Not pregnancy related. I have a PM and it is from my ex boyfriend. we haven't spoken for 2 years, broke up on bad terms, was a very messy 3 years together. He was just wishing me happy birthday but so random. Stupidly I replied too, just said thanks but I shouldn't have. I know he had a new baby a few months ago.

Can worms OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

that is crazy anna!i have a few exs on FB and its weird when i see how cute their children are- some of them have kids dd's age too!


----------



## anna matronic

It is crazy!!!! TWO years we haven't spoken!! I just wonder why, he didn't wish me happy birthday last year, so why now! It is a total headfuck I tell you!


----------



## rowleypolie

maybe he's not in a good relationship and wants to keep his *cough* options open. :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

rowleypolie said:


> maybe he's not in a good relationship and wants to keep his *cough* options open. :haha:

Well, I'm not proud but that's kind how/why we got together in the first place :( His girlfriend now is the same one as then as they split up, we got together, then we split up and they got back together. Although he was still with her behind my back and vice versa without either of us knowing. He was a total wanker who I fell head over heals for stupidly. Yes I was young, naive and very very stupid.

Please don't hate me girls it was a long time ago!!


----------



## rowleypolie

no hate from me! It just sounds like he wants to reunite that flame with you. With a new baby in his life he isnt getting much action and maybe he wants to get some.


----------



## anna matronic

You my dear are maybe very close to the truth.

He is just such a C&%T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ornate-Frenc...0510851650?pt=UK_Antiques_AntiqueFurniture_SM I want this bed :( I need it!


----------



## anna matronic

Make an offer :haha:

It is lush :)


----------



## chella

anna matronic said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> maybe he's not in a good relationship and wants to keep his *cough* options open. :haha:
> 
> Well, I'm not proud but that's kind how/why we got together in the first place :( His girlfriend now is the same one as then as they split up, we got together, then we split up and they got back together. Although he was still with her behind my back and vice versa without either of us knowing. He was a total wanker who I fell head over heals for stupidly. Yes I was young, naive and very very stupid.
> 
> Please don't hate me girls it was a long time ago!!Click to expand...

Been there huni in the past, and simular thing happened to me but on fb he was due to get wed july and all of sudden had msg askin how i was, etc and sayin what happened and that she chucked him well he wasnt the easiest guys lol, sadly i broke the news i was expecting but amazed he still wants to stay friends and wow he has picked up another ex lol men ay ??? very strange thou but i agree his prob low in his relationship and wants to re kindle the loveeeeeeeee 

xxx


----------



## anna matronic

I don't know if he knows I am pregnant. Irrelevent anyway I suppose. I know he isn't happy, he just couldn't be away from his kids. I saw his brother in the pub months ago and he was telling me how his gf makes his life hell, making him pay for what he did and will never forgive him etc etc.

It isn't for me to comment on his life as he made his choice, all be it at the time because his ex made it impossible for him to have a life with his kids if he was with me. He chose his kids over me and I 100% respect that, any man would.

Ah maybe he is just being nice? 

Problem is with me being preggo I am hormonal and emotional and feelings come flooding back. It happened a few months ago when my ex husband got in contact after finding out I wasn't pregnant and reminiscing about how it could have been us being a proper family.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

Look at me reading loads into it lol, he only said happy birthday :D


----------



## forgodssake

[HUGE RANT ALERT]

We have the builders in, as if all the dust is not bad enough as the days go on I am starting to think he is called Billy the Kid 

And I am an idiot, as he is a "friend" I paid him too much up front and cant afford to sack him.

Tonights wonderful discovery at 1130pm is that none of the upstairs sockets are working 

My tooth/teeth STILL hurt after three weeks and because they need to do an x-ray to see which one needs the root canal treatment I am pretty much scuppered for at least another 13 weeks 

My dad is an @rsehole 

Just feeling like I cant take much more [/HUGE RANT ALERT & THANK YOU FOR LISTENING]

On a lighter note - look what we got done tonight 

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/3D.jpg

he is weighing in at "2lb 8oz" at 27+1 which I calculate at about 8lb 10oz at full term


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> I don't know if he knows I am pregnant. Irrelevent anyway I suppose. I know he isn't happy, he just couldn't be away from his kids. I saw his brother in the pub months ago and he was telling me how his gf makes his life hell, making him pay for what he did and will never forgive him etc etc.
> 
> It isn't for me to comment on his life as he made his choice, all be it at the time because his ex made it impossible for him to have a life with his kids if he was with me. He chose his kids over me and I 100% respect that, any man would.
> 
> Ah maybe he is just being nice?
> 
> Problem is with me being preggo I am hormonal and emotional and feelings come flooding back. It happened a few months ago when my ex husband got in contact after finding out I wasn't pregnant and reminiscing about how it could have been us being a proper family.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
> 
> Look at me reading loads into it lol, he only said happy birthday :D


Be strong honey :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Rant away :D

And what a cutie :)

I want one done now.... Just need to find someone to pay for it :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if he knows I am pregnant. Irrelevent anyway I suppose. I know he isn't happy, he just couldn't be away from his kids. I saw his brother in the pub months ago and he was telling me how his gf makes his life hell, making him pay for what he did and will never forgive him etc etc.
> 
> It isn't for me to comment on his life as he made his choice, all be it at the time because his ex made it impossible for him to have a life with his kids if he was with me. He chose his kids over me and I 100% respect that, any man would.
> 
> Ah maybe he is just being nice?
> 
> Problem is with me being preggo I am hormonal and emotional and feelings come flooding back. It happened a few months ago when my ex husband got in contact after finding out I wasn't pregnant and reminiscing about how it could have been us being a proper family.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
> 
> Look at me reading loads into it lol, he only said happy birthday :D
> 
> 
> Be strong honey :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I will, thanks :) Was all a bit of a surprise. I have spent 2 years hoping he is dreadfully unhappy, so I am not gonna be nice now.

I hope my son doesn't end up being a complete wanker when he is older or he will be in serious trouble :haha:


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if he knows I am pregnant. Irrelevent anyway I suppose. I know he isn't happy, he just couldn't be away from his kids. I saw his brother in the pub months ago and he was telling me how his gf makes his life hell, making him pay for what he did and will never forgive him etc etc.
> 
> It isn't for me to comment on his life as he made his choice, all be it at the time because his ex made it impossible for him to have a life with his kids if he was with me. He chose his kids over me and I 100% respect that, any man would.
> 
> Ah maybe he is just being nice?
> 
> Problem is with me being preggo I am hormonal and emotional and feelings come flooding back. It happened a few months ago when my ex husband got in contact after finding out I wasn't pregnant and reminiscing about how it could have been us being a proper family.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
> 
> Look at me reading loads into it lol, he only said happy birthday :D
> 
> 
> Be strong honey :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I will, thanks :) Was all a bit of a surprise. I have spent 2 years hoping he is dreadfully unhappy, so I am not gonna be nice now.
> 
> I hope my son doesn't end up being a complete wanker when he is older or he will be in serious trouble :haha:Click to expand...

I seriously dount he will, his mother has her head screwed on way too well :D

Do you reckon girl or boy from the pic?


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't (the proof is in the belly LOL!)

Anyways hmm boy or girl, well obviously I can't tell at all :D So I am going for a boy I think :)


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Thanks, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't (the proof is in the belly LOL!)
> 
> Anyways hmm boy or girl, well obviously I can't tell at all :D So I am going for a boy I think :)

Roll on November - lol


----------



## anna matronic

Oh yes!! 11 weeks and 6 days to go for me! Seriously just want it to hurry up!

Back to work in 2 weeks, then have 6 weeks and 2 days until mat leave :happydance:

Holy fuck, I got on maternity leave in 8 weeks ..


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Oh yes!! 11 weeks and 6 days to go for me! Seriously just want it to hurry up!
> 
> Back to work in 2 weeks, then have 6 weeks and 2 days until mat leave :happydance:
> 
> Holy fuck, I got on maternity leave in 8 weeks ..

I'm not counting [but have 41 working days left] :haha::haha:


----------



## anna matronic

32 working days for me :happydance:


----------



## nanomey

im due a boy 9th :)


----------



## 17thy

Ooh! If you could add me I'd appreciate it!!

:pink: 17thy due November 16th, 2010 :pink:

THANKS :)


----------



## pinklizzy

Anna, I've got 8 weeks until maternity leave too! Can not wait! Everything little thing seems to pee me off at the moment, either that or makes me cry! Got one of my student's work to finish before I go off though-and she's got a fortnight off next month :wacko:
:hi: to 17thy and nanomey.


----------



## pichi

Morning girls. 

Got the midwife this morning. She'll be stealing more of my blood this morning :( not sure if I have a gtt today, no one said and its not in my notes so who knows lol


----------



## Kayley

oooooh I can't poop :( boohoo sorry TMI lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Bit like that myself this morning kayley, must eat ice cream later so I can regret it and shift it lol 


89 days left for me ! seems like its going faster now.


----------



## fairygirl

Anyone else reading the third tri threads and resigning themselves to the fact they will probably go over due? My induction is already booked for the 20th (edd 8th) and then it could take a couple of days...


----------



## you&me

My baby is looking like it may possibly come the end of October by c-section now according to my family GP, as I have slight Pregnancy induced hypertension, which no longer makes me an ideal candidate to try for my VBAC. :cry:

I find out more when I next see my consultant at 32 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

the majority of 3rd tri threads are making me think that baby is just not going to arrive on her due day but we may be surprised.


----------



## bexyd31

Hi 

Can you add me please. I am due on the 17th November, but have a planned c-section booked for the 10th November. And I am having a girl :pink:

Thank you very muchly :)

Bexy x


----------



## Dragonfly

I went over due last time so I am preparing for it. It was irritating seeing everyone go before me and I ended up in the next month last time. I know what to expect , well apart from stupid questions on why I Havant given birth, sneers on why I am holding it in and just general texts have I popped yet and just forgot to tell everyone. I think a pregnant woman should elect a spokes person that should only be asked them questions that way we can have peace .


----------



## pichi

I don't really mind being overdue as long as peanut doesn't grow to a 10lb'er in that time! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a feeling i will end up in december. My 20 scan said I was due 25th yet they wont change date so if i go past that its near dec.


----------



## Beth8ny

Hi all
Im due November 18th and am on team yellow - please can you add me?

Thanks
xx


----------



## anna matronic

I am gonna psych myself up to have this baby around the 23rd of November. Ironically my wedding anniversary too! So I really don't wanna go overdue!

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## loulabump

welcome new ladies!

I'm feeling so unbelievably hungry right now and I don't know what to eat :(


----------



## makeithappen

hey girlies! hope your all well! 

just been to order my nursery bedding and accessories for babies room! trouble is i want it all now :haha: need to get DH motivated to start painting nursery, hes always so tired after working shifts!


----------



## 17thy

pinklizzy said:


> Anna, I've got 8 weeks until maternity leave too! Can not wait! Everything little thing seems to pee me off at the moment, either that or makes me cry! Got one of my student's work to finish before I go off though-and she's got a fortnight off next month :wacko:
> :hi: to 17thy and nanomey.

:hi: to you too pinklizzy! :)


----------



## majm1241

Welvome girls! :wave: I'll add you when I am on my laptop. Pita to edit a post in my iphone. Lol

Loulabump, I am in dire NEED of a Baked Potato smothered with butter, sour cream, shredded cheese and bacon bits!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

does someone want to come and make me some pancakes? i cant be bothered to move


----------



## loulabump

majm1241 said:


> Welvome girls! :wave: I'll add you when I am on my laptop. Pita to edit a post in my iphone. Lol
> 
> Loulabump, I am in dire NEED of a Baked Potato smothered with butter, sour cream, shredded cheese and bacon bits!!!!!

that sounds sooo good! im practically foaming at the mouth here :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Lol I made waffles for Jace yesterday and made extras and froze them!! All I have to do is pop them in the toaster now! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

loulabump said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Welvome girls! :wave: I'll add you when I am on my laptop. Pita to edit a post in my iphone. Lol
> 
> Loulabump, I am in dire NEED of a Baked Potato smothered with butter, sour cream, shredded cheese and bacon bits!!!!!
> 
> that sounds sooo good! im practically foaming at the mouth here :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: It is 7:30 am here and I went to bed dreaming of one!!! I know what my dinner is tonight!!! Lol


----------



## Louise-H'08

There is a doughnut and crepe shop not far from where i work, everytime i walk past i feel like throwing myself over the counter and eating everything they've got.

It's all made fresh and it smells stunning!!!

I want a doughnut now!


----------



## majm1241

^^^ :rofl: That is too funny!!! Throwing yourself over the counter and attacking!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

welcome all newbies! 

ps 12 weeks and 5 days till due date here! i never looked at it that way till today and it sort of shocked me, seems very close! thats even shorted than waiting the first trimester! eeek!


----------



## loulabump

I'm gonna bloody attack something in a minute, sold my old phone on eBay about 3 days ago and it still hasnt been paid for and the winner hasnt even sent me an email to say when or if hes even gonna bother paying! *grits teeth*

usually wouldnt let something like this make me mad but theres a lovely pair of maternity jeans i wanna buy using the money from the phone and they end in like 23 hours and im not gonna be able to buy them if he doesnt pay me :cry:


----------



## majm1241

:growlmad: Did you try contacting the buyer??


----------



## loulabump

yep, sent him 2 invoices and sent an email... seriously how hard is it to reply to an email if you can't pay yet or something :(


----------



## majm1241

Wow!!! I think those type of people are so rude!!! :growlmad: Threaten him now!!! :gun:


----------



## anna matronic

Ebay can be great but also a total pain in the arse :)

Ok, so its lunch time. Shall I have:

- Cheese on toast
- Beans on toast with cheese
- Fishfinger sandwich
- All of the above :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

fish fingers n smash!!!!!!!


----------



## loulabump

if it were me... all of the above!!

im so greedy!!
xx


----------



## chella

Lol i had cheese and ham on toast with salad cream was yummy yum x


----------



## anna matronic

Hmmm yum!! Now I fancy a ham and cheese toastie. Oh god :(

MM - How is the weather in Cyprus? I was there end of July and when I left it was 42 degrees and the "heatwave" was just beginning x


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! I read through everything, but I have no idea what to respond to at this point! Lol. So I am just going to go on about my problems and stresses!

I am a full-time college student right now, and I am definitely feeling it. I am in my last classes until September 19th. After these classes I will have my Associates degree. But its Algebra and History, which I am no good at! Well, history wouldn't be that bad but I am assigned 4-5 chapters to read a week and I just don't have the time on top of the 3 or so chapters I am assigned to read in my Algebra class! I am just starting to get extremely stressed. I cannot fail these classes for 2 reasons; 1. I will no longer finish school before 2nd baby arrives. 2. I have to pay for the classes, and I surely don't have the money!

At this point, I am starting to freak out. I am in Week 5 of 9 and I am definitely not doing well. I am so freaked at this point! I just feel discouraged and want to run away. I know I would have more time if I planned my days better, but sometimes the last thing I want to do is work on homework while my ds is napping. I mean, that is my break. No one understands this!

I have managed to keep a 2.9 GPA since having my son. I didn't even get a break from classes when I had my son - I had to work ahead so I could be in the hospital with my son without worrying about what was getting done and what was not. Anyway ... ugh. I feel like if I let it all go now it was all for nothing .. but sometimes I just don't have the motivation anymore. :|


----------



## Louise-H'08

Dragonfly said:


> welcome all newbies!
> 
> ps 12 weeks and 5 days till due date here! i never looked at it that way till today and it sort of shocked me, seems very close! thats even shorted than waiting the first trimester! eeek!

I was thinking of this today, i've got *11 weeks left *as of tomorrow!

I hope they go quick!


----------



## Louise-H'08

anna matronic said:


> Ebay can be great but also a total pain in the arse :)
> 
> Ok, so its lunch time. Shall I have:
> 
> - Cheese on toast
> - Beans on toast with cheese
> - Fishfinger sandwich
> - All of the above :haha:

ALL!!!

I'm starving all the time now.

Does anybody else find that although they're hungry they can't fit in as much as before?


----------



## anna matronic

Louise-H'08 said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Ebay can be great but also a total pain in the arse :)
> 
> Ok, so its lunch time. Shall I have:
> 
> - Cheese on toast
> - Beans on toast with cheese
> - Fishfinger sandwich
> - All of the above :haha:
> 
> ALL!!!
> 
> I'm starving all the time now.
> 
> Does anybody else find that although they're hungry they can't fit in as much as before?Click to expand...

Yes!! Baby is squshing your stomach so the advice is to eat little and often. I want to eat lots all the time. I have eaten sooo much chocolate since Monday :(


----------



## anna matronic

I'm am off out for a wonder along the beach and go get my prescription for Gaviscon! I think I will buy a baguette and have a healthy sandwich instead :)

See u in a bit my lovelies x x x x


----------



## Louise-H'08

SilasLove

I am SO impressed! 

I couldn't even manage to do a home course earlier this year because I was so tired and I don't have any other children.

You must have so much motivation to keep doing it.
I think if you stop now you'll regret it though. 
You don't have long left and if you think you'll never go back to it after #2 is here maybe you should try and stick it out.

But to be fair i couldn't have done as much as you have.


----------



## MissyMojo

silas huni - :hugs: is there anyway u can take a sabatical from ur studies and perhaps pick them up next term?

the weather here in Cyprus is HOT! its currently 4:25pm and 38c in my living room - with fans going and doors and windows open!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Louise-H'08 said:


> SilasLove
> 
> I am SO impressed!
> 
> I couldn't even manage to do a home course earlier this year because I was so tired and I don't have any other children.
> 
> You must have so much motivation to keep doing it.
> I think if you stop now you'll regret it though.
> You don't have long left and if you think you'll never go back to it after #2 is here maybe you should try and stick it out.
> 
> But to be fair i couldn't have done as much as you have.

Thank you. :flower:

I find it hard to actually be proud of myself, I am not sure why. My advisors are always telling me how proud I should be - especially since keeping such a good GPA. But I really just don't give myself the credit. And I really don't know why ... I suppose I feel like its not that big a deal.

Its a lot of stress, and I look forward to the day that it is over. I plan to stick with the classes because even if I dropped out right now, I would have to pay for them! I just pray to the heavens that I pass them and get my degree. At this point I would be happy with passing with a D. Ok, well probably not, but still. Atleast I passed! Ha. 

My OH doesn't understand either. So, he is of no help. He always just tells me to stop complaining and just do it. Sometimes its what I need to hear - but sometimes I wish he would acknowledge that it can't just be easy to do. But I doubt that happens. I just can't believe I am so close to finishing ... and I feel like I might mess it up big time because I don't spend the extra time working on it. My Algebra class is the hardest, and it just depresses me. Sometimes I break out in tears while doing my homework because I am just no good at it and I get really frustrated ... eh, I suppose I'll stop rambling about my problems now! Lol


----------



## majm1241

MissyMojo, how much is that in degrees F? It is 8:30 am here and currently already 78 degrees F and cloudy. Super Humid too! The high today is 93. Suppose to thunderstorm though. Hope it does cuz it helps cool it down some.


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> MissyMojo, how much is that in degrees F? It is 8:30 am here and currently already 78 degrees F and cloudy. Super Humid too! The high today is 93. Suppose to thunderstorm though. Hope it does cuz it helps cool it down dome.

Er, from my calculations it would be like 100.4 degrees F. Of course, I could be wrong??


----------



## majm1241

Lol I am not good in that department!


----------



## Louise-H'08

SilasLove said:


> Louise-H'08 said:
> 
> 
> SilasLove
> 
> I am SO impressed!
> 
> I couldn't even manage to do a home course earlier this year because I was so tired and I don't have any other children.
> 
> You must have so much motivation to keep doing it.
> I think if you stop now you'll regret it though.
> You don't have long left and if you think you'll never go back to it after #2 is here maybe you should try and stick it out.
> 
> But to be fair i couldn't have done as much as you have.
> 
> Thank you. :flower:
> 
> I find it hard to actually be proud of myself, I am not sure why. My advisors are always telling me how proud I should be - especially since keeping such a good GPA. But I really just don't give myself the credit. And I really don't know why ... I suppose I feel like its not that big a deal.
> 
> Its a lot of stress, and I look forward to the day that it is over. I plan to stick with the classes because even if I dropped out right now, I would have to pay for them! I just pray to the heavens that I pass them and get my degree. At this point I would be happy with passing with a D. Ok, well probably not, but still. Atleast I passed! Ha.
> 
> My OH doesn't understand either. So, he is of no help. He always just tells me to stop complaining and just do it. Sometimes its what I need to hear - but sometimes I wish he would acknowledge that it can't just be easy to do. But I doubt that happens. I just can't believe I am so close to finishing ... and I feel like I might mess it up big time because I don't spend the extra time working on it. My Algebra class is the hardest, and it just depresses me. Sometimes I break out in tears while doing my homework because I am just no good at it and I get really frustrated ... eh, I suppose I'll stop rambling about my problems now! LolClick to expand...

I would be SO proud of myself if i were you.
Prehaps your OH doesn't know how else to help you? 
If i have a problem my DH just replies with a shrug and an "I don't know sorry".

I think you'll be fine with your exams, would they put you in if they thought you couldn't pass? because some of the colleges by me don't, it reflects badly on them too.
:hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Lol I am not good in that department!

Neither am I! Lol. Which is why I say I could be wrong.


----------



## MissyMojo

38c is 100/101 F
humidity is 62%

STICKY!!!

Silas love - your more than 1/2 way thru your course, just remember that x


----------



## SilasLove

Louise-H'08 said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise-H'08 said:
> 
> 
> SilasLove
> 
> I am SO impressed!
> 
> I couldn't even manage to do a home course earlier this year because I was so tired and I don't have any other children.
> 
> You must have so much motivation to keep doing it.
> I think if you stop now you'll regret it though.
> You don't have long left and if you think you'll never go back to it after #2 is here maybe you should try and stick it out.
> 
> But to be fair i couldn't have done as much as you have.
> 
> Thank you. :flower:
> 
> I find it hard to actually be proud of myself, I am not sure why. My advisors are always telling me how proud I should be - especially since keeping such a good GPA. But I really just don't give myself the credit. And I really don't know why ... I suppose I feel like its not that big a deal.
> 
> Its a lot of stress, and I look forward to the day that it is over. I plan to stick with the classes because even if I dropped out right now, I would have to pay for them! I just pray to the heavens that I pass them and get my degree. At this point I would be happy with passing with a D. Ok, well probably not, but still. Atleast I passed! Ha.
> 
> My OH doesn't understand either. So, he is of no help. He always just tells me to stop complaining and just do it. Sometimes its what I need to hear - but sometimes I wish he would acknowledge that it can't just be easy to do. But I doubt that happens. I just can't believe I am so close to finishing ... and I feel like I might mess it up big time because I don't spend the extra time working on it. My Algebra class is the hardest, and it just depresses me. Sometimes I break out in tears while doing my homework because I am just no good at it and I get really frustrated ... eh, I suppose I'll stop rambling about my problems now! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I would be SO proud of myself if i were you.
> Prehaps your OH doesn't know how else to help you?
> If i have a problem my DH just replies with a shrug and an "I don't know sorry".
> 
> I think you'll be fine with your exams, would they put you in if they thought you couldn't pass? because some of the colleges by me don't, it reflects badly on them too.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, our issue basically revolves around my ds. He thinks I should get everything done before he gets home from work, whereas I feel I am not asking for much if I wait until he gets home so I can have uninterrupted time doing it. He expects me to do it all basically. Sometimes he'll be understanding, but it doesn't happen that often.

They just put you in what you need for your degree. But they waited to put me in these classes until the very end, so I suppose they put some thought in it so that I would have learned everything I needed to know - possibly - by the time I took the classes. But these are the hardest classes I have ever had so I am kind of crumbling under the pressure - lol.


----------



## Kayley

Kayley said:


> oooooh I can't poop :( boohoo sorry TMI lol

Managed to poop in the end LOL. Sorry :blush:

I am having a late lunch from work and I had chicken and vegtable soup with crusty bread. I burnt my tongue on it lol.

Welcome to all the newbies!

My dd was born on her due date, I'm thinking this baby will probably be late (unless I have to have c-section)


----------



## anna matronic

Just been to docs to get prescription, asked if my GTT blood results were back yet. They were and as no-one has contacted me I am to assume they are fine and can get full details at next appointment.

supernews - Waterbirth at the birthcentre here I come :happydance:


----------



## Louise-H'08

SilasLove said:


> Louise-H'08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise-H'08 said:
> 
> 
> SilasLove
> 
> I am SO impressed!
> 
> I couldn't even manage to do a home course earlier this year because I was so tired and I don't have any other children.
> 
> You must have so much motivation to keep doing it.
> I think if you stop now you'll regret it though.
> You don't have long left and if you think you'll never go back to it after #2 is here maybe you should try and stick it out.
> 
> But to be fair i couldn't have done as much as you have.
> 
> Thank you. :flower:
> 
> I find it hard to actually be proud of myself, I am not sure why. My advisors are always telling me how proud I should be - especially since keeping such a good GPA. But I really just don't give myself the credit. And I really don't know why ... I suppose I feel like its not that big a deal.
> 
> Its a lot of stress, and I look forward to the day that it is over. I plan to stick with the classes because even if I dropped out right now, I would have to pay for them! I just pray to the heavens that I pass them and get my degree. At this point I would be happy with passing with a D. Ok, well probably not, but still. Atleast I passed! Ha.
> 
> My OH doesn't understand either. So, he is of no help. He always just tells me to stop complaining and just do it. Sometimes its what I need to hear - but sometimes I wish he would acknowledge that it can't just be easy to do. But I doubt that happens. I just can't believe I am so close to finishing ... and I feel like I might mess it up big time because I don't spend the extra time working on it. My Algebra class is the hardest, and it just depresses me. Sometimes I break out in tears while doing my homework because I am just no good at it and I get really frustrated ... eh, I suppose I'll stop rambling about my problems now! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I would be SO proud of myself if i were you.
> Prehaps your OH doesn't know how else to help you?
> If i have a problem my DH just replies with a shrug and an "I don't know sorry".
> 
> I think you'll be fine with your exams, would they put you in if they thought you couldn't pass? because some of the colleges by me don't, it reflects badly on them too.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, our issue basically revolves around my ds. He thinks I should get everything done before he gets home from work, whereas I feel I am not asking for much if I wait until he gets home so I can have uninterrupted time doing it. He expects me to do it all basically. Sometimes he'll be understanding, but it doesn't happen that often.
> 
> They just put you in what you need for your degree. But they waited to put me in these classes until the very end, so I suppose they put some thought in it so that I would have learned everything I needed to know - possibly - by the time I took the classes. But these are the hardest classes I have ever had so I am kind of crumbling under the pressure - lol.Click to expand...

I hope it doesn't get any worse for you.
:hug::hugs:

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## sweetthang24

hiya, 

can i please be moved to 20th November. original date was 13th but got put back a week. 

thanks hun xxx


----------



## chella

Forgodssake id say a boy such a cute one he is, we had our gender sex of our lil one re checked at our 4d scan xx


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

I have 6 weeks left tomorrow till my maternity leave starts - but have a week off inbetween so really only 5 working weeks left!! :happydance:
Can't wait too just lay in bed every morning for 5 - or if I go over 7 weeks!! :sleep::cloud9: 
I have a feeling I'll go over - even though Phoebe is measuring 2 weeks ahead!! I would love nothing more than for her too come on her due date as its my parents wedding anniversary and fireworks night!! :dust: I will be eating curry, DTD, eating pineapple, drinking raspberry leaf tea and rubbing on clary oil on the 4th!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

After spending 2 hours on my homework, I am finished. Too bad I have more tomorrow!

My son is driving me insane today. I am starting to think he is never going to grow out of this separation anxiety stage. Can't believe I am facing all this stuff all over again. But I guess its best that I not get too used to not having to deal with it - I should be a pro by the time Madelyn hits this stage.

I know some of you ladies are first-time mommas. But I know you may have experience with the stage where you can't even go to the bathroom alone? Haha.


----------



## pichi

well i got my bloods taken today (no gtt for me :happydance:) but my arm is in a right mess :(


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> well i got my bloods taken today (no gtt for me :happydance:) but my arm is in a right mess :(

aww hun :hugs:

My arm was in such a mess from gtt that mw refused to do my bloods at 28 wk check!


----------



## SilasLove

Oh my gosh, just heard about this on the news. It is just terrible! 

https://www.kmbc.com/r/24685493/detail.html

Some people should never be allowed to have children. :nope:


----------



## Dragonfly

hate assholes like that I have no pity for them, if she had of had problems commen sence would have told her to get that child away from her and not make it suffer! needs sterilized and locked up.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> hate assholes like that I have no pity for them, if she had of had problems commen sence would have told her to get that child away from her and not make it suffer! needs sterilized and locked up.

Agreed! :thumbup:


So I had 1 1/2 trash bags full of clothes delivered to me last night. All girls, of course. I haven't gone through it yet, but I am nervous and excited to see what all is in there. Nervous as afraid I may not like the stuff but still have to use it, lol. Ah well, its free! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Never turn down free stuff, my friend gives me clothes from her son for william,. nothing wrong with them they get use.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Never turn down free stuff, my friend gives me clothes from her son for william,. nothing wrong with them they get use.

I am definitely not against using used things - if I was I would be in a rut as I have no money to be picky! But just want to like the stuff iykwim, lol. 

I am about to go through I think ... I need to get off the computer anyways lol. Pluse BnB, facebook etc. are all rather boring today. Not many people talking, lol.


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> well i got my bloods taken today (no gtt for me :happydance:) but my arm is in a right mess :(
> 
> aww hun :hugs:
> 
> My arm was in such a mess from gtt that mw refused to do my bloods at 28 wk check!Click to expand...

i thought i was only getting one thing of blood taken when actual fact she nabbed 3 off me. i have a wee lump the size of a marble on my arm now though *sniffle* next appt is the 16th September - my 32 week... oh my god that sounds so far along! lol


----------



## Dragonfly

its called recycling :D


----------



## fairygirl

My arm is a mess too :(

Pichi the 16th is my Daddy's birthday :) Wonder if I'll have mine then too, although my 28wk appt is next week (due to me having an extra appt at 25).


----------



## GossipGirly

its also my hubbys :)


----------



## pichi

my midwife appointments are always a day after a change my week. so i'm always ___weeks and 1 day :) it's quite handy really


----------



## GossipGirly

my next app is not till 30 weeks... im sure that is wrong as havnt seen her since 24 she also said i would need gtt as diabetes in family but she hasnt arranged anything


----------



## fairygirl

Very handy, mine are the Thursday so wk+3. In my notes there is a list of all the appointments I'm entitled to and what happens at each :)


----------



## fairygirl

GG you should ring and ask about the gtt x


----------



## pichi

thats the same with me fairy.

gossipgirly should you not have an appointment at 28 weeks? :s they usually check your iron levels etc...


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm i dunno she took 3 vials of blood at my 24+4 appointment and blood results are in notes at home so cant check if she checked my iron again, tbh they seem pretty unorganised down here nothing like south tyneside


----------



## anna matronic

I didn;t have my bloods taken the other day, only cos my arm was ruined. But she said I should have had them taken at 25 weeks or at my gtt so have to wait till 31 weeks now.

My gtt was arranged via my booking in. Maybe cos you have moved the request has got lost somehwere?


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh maybe i hav my anti d on tues so il speak 2 sum 1 then x


----------



## pichi

i've not had the gtt mentioned to me so i don't think i'm getting it :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies, my word you have all been chatty today! The 2nd tri thread seems really quiet now!

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

No news from me other than I am feeling really tired this evening and I also have mild period type pains and backache. Lovely! I have my pj's on so I am thinking and early night might be in order.

I have my midwife appointments every two weeks which is nice, next one is on Tuesday and I think baby might have switched sides so it will be interesting to see what the midwife can feel. I still think its lying transverse though.

Is anyone thinking of doing Hypnobirthing? I have just started reading the book (have the CD's too) and I quite fancy having a go at that.

Oooh, just for the record, its also my birthday on the 16 September, its a busy day!


----------



## weezyweu

Evening all,

Cant believe how active you all seem I am so tired all the time. I have been for my midwife apt today 29 weeks, but she has said he is 2 cm bigger than expected and head already down and very low with his bum stuck under my chest!!!! My boss been today aswell and is going away for two weeks and said she doensnt expect me to last until she gets back she thinks i am huge!!!. My last 2 kids where 6IB whats happened to this one!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I had a scan at 20 weeks, app at 26 weeks for bp check and scan coming at 29 weeks on sep 1st. Bit nervous as I havnt seen baby in so long but excited to.


----------



## pichi

I have the hypnobirthing book but never got the cd. I would go to the classes but they are too expensive


----------



## Cocobelle

pichi said:


> I have the hypnobirthing book but never got the cd. I would go to the classes but they are too expensive

They are expensive. If I were to go an hour and a bit in either direction from home they are about £130 a course, but in my area they are £275! That is why I thought i would try the book/Cd's first.


----------



## anna matronic

I am wanting a waterbirth :)


----------



## majm1241

:wave: Hi newbies! Welcome to the Final Tri Thread! :happydance: I have updated all.




bexyd31 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you add me please. I am due on the 17th November, but have a planned c-section booked for the 10th November. And I am having a girl :pink:
> 
> Thank you very muchly :)
> 
> Bexy x

:thumbup: I added you to the 17th but let me know if you prefer to be on the 10th. I probably will just put Scheduled C-Section by your name if you want.



Louise-H'08 said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Ebay can be great but also a total pain in the arse :)
> 
> Ok, so its lunch time. Shall I have:
> 
> - Cheese on toast
> - Beans on toast with cheese
> - Fishfinger sandwich
> - All of the above :haha:
> 
> ALL!!!
> 
> I'm starving all the time now.
> 
> *Does anybody else find that although they're hungry they can't fit in as much as before?*Click to expand...

ME!!! I can BARELY eat anything!



Kayley said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> oooooh I can't poop :( boohoo sorry TMI lol
> 
> Managed to poop in the end LOL. Sorry :blush:
> 
> I am having a late lunch from work and I had chicken and vegtable soup with crusty bread. I burnt my tongue on it lol.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> My dd was born on her due date, I'm thinking this baby will probably be late (unless I have to have c-section)Click to expand...

I have been constipated too but have managed to go myself. I feel like my body is so jacked up. LOL I also have had morning sickness again all day long. Wasn't able to keep anything down today. :( Trying again now with some cooked sausage and Stove Top Mix.



Cocobelle said:


> Evening ladies, my word you have all been chatty today! *The 2nd tri thread seems really quiet now!*
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> No news from me other than I am feeling really tired this evening and I also have mild period type pains and backache. Lovely! I have my pj's on so I am thinking and early night might be in order.
> 
> I have my midwife appointments every two weeks which is nice, next one is on Tuesday and I think baby might have switched sides so it will be interesting to see what the midwife can feel. I still think its lying transverse though.
> 
> Is anyone thinking of doing Hypnobirthing? I have just started reading the book (have the CD's too) and I quite fancy having a go at that.
> 
> Oooh, just for the record, its also my birthday on the 16 September, its a busy day!

I know! I am just probably going to stay here! LOL 



weezyweu said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Cant believe how active you all seem I am so tired all the time. I have been for my midwife apt today 29 weeks, but she has said he is 2 cm bigger than expected and head already down and very low with his bum stuck under my chest!!!! My boss been today aswell and is going away for two weeks and said she doensnt expect me to last until she gets back she thinks i am huge!!!. My last 2 kids where 6IB whats happened to this one!!!!

I hope LO stays in there for a longer cook than 2 weeks more. LOL :hugs:


----------



## mamagreenbean

3rd trimester! yay!!! im 28 weeks now.. getting BIG. i think im almost ready for baby except for some sewing & knitting and a few house things. im getting so excited!
my friend who was due 7 weeks before me just had her baby 4 weeks early..it makes it all that much more real. we are all going to have babies really soon!


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> I am wanting a waterbirth :)

I do too, along with the Hypnobirthing breathing techniques. No harm in hedging my bets :haha:



mamagreenbean said:


> 3rd trimester! yay!!! im 28 weeks now.. getting BIG. i think im almost ready for baby except for some sewing & knitting and a few house things. im getting so excited!
> my friend who was due 7 weeks before me just had her baby 4 weeks early..it makes it all that much more real. we are all going to have babies really soon!

Welcome across to 3rd tri. I am so not ready for this baby, its about time I got my head out of the sand and started to realise that there really is a baby coming and its just weeks away!


----------



## GossipGirly

majm1241 said:


> :wave: Hi newbies! Welcome to the Final Tri Thread! :happydance: I have updated all.
> 
> 
> :


sorry to be a pain, u have put me 13th and yellow, im 12th and pink :D :thumbup:xx


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> I am wanting a waterbirth :)

I was in the waterpool when in labour with my DD. It was quite big though and I found it hard to stay still. I was getting everyone soaked lol. I decided I wanted to get out in the end and gave birth to her on the bed.


----------



## Dragonfly

morning everyone. feel crappy nothing new there. Have a whole house to clean here, its a tip and I have been very lazy but not as lazy as my other half who is still in bed. And I am constantly hungry to!


----------



## pichi

i think because this little one is my first i will just go for a 'normal' birth but i would like to try a water birth at some point. i'm still deciding on where i want to go to give birth! there are 2 birthing centers near me, and there is the main hospital with a midwife lead unit to the side of it... apparently the centers are good because your partner can come and go as they please - where as if i was to go to the midwife lead unit in the hospital i doubt my OH would be allowed to stay with me


----------



## Cocobelle

Kayley said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am wanting a waterbirth :)
> 
> I was in the waterpool when in labour with my DD. It was quite big though and I found it hard to stay still. I was getting everyone soaked lol. I decided I wanted to get out in the end and gave birth to her on the bed.Click to expand...

Did you feel a difference in your contractions when you got out of the pool?

I am hoping to go to the midwife lead birthing unit attached to our hospital and as long as my BP stays low, I am hoping that I can, if not its upstairs on the labour ward but both have birthing pools. I just hope they are not all booked up when I need one!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm hoping to go to the midwife led attached to the hospital. As far as I know they are quite chilled about partners being there. There are official visiting times too I think. When my niece was born I remember only 2 people plus the fob are allowed in at a time! I wanna tell people good times to come rather than them all turning up at once. Doubt I'll win that one though!


----------



## ruthyni

Hi Everyone, official 3rd trimester girl today! Where has the time gone!!

Can you chnage me plz from the 20th Nov to 19th Nov and its a yellow bump!

xx

Just realised my ticker is a few days behind for some reason!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls

i dont get a choice in where i go :( i cant have a homebirth in army housing,

if i give birth in a local hospital my child will b cypriot and subject to serving 2yrs in their armed forces (if a boy) whenever they return (over age of 18)

so im left with TPMH in Akrotiri - an hour/hour n half from me!


----------



## fairypop

Hi There
Can you add me to the 19th - a blue bump!
Thanks


----------



## SilasLove

My OH went to talk to the apartment manager at the place we want to move to after all this crap with our neighbor, and she informs him that it takes 3-4 weeks for an approval. What the heck? Why does it take that long? Ugh, ridiculous. Now I am going to be freaking out about an eviction notice and everything else. Just not happy right now!

I went through all the clothes, and they are very cute. They are only 3 months+ so I have to do a bit of shopping for newborn and 0-3 months, but once she is in 3-6 months+ she will be pretty well set! :)

I am just stressed to the max with the news of the apartment ... but if it does take around 4 weeks, atleast I will (hopefully) be done with my Associates degree by that time and then I won't have to worry about moving while going to school. But unfortunately I will be around like 33 weeks by then ... bleh. :|


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls :)

MM - Shame you don't get a choice, but better having it in the army hospital than worrying about national service in 18 years time. My mums friend who married a Greek Cypriot had to pay for their son not to do national service, he was born in England and everything!

Silas - Try not to worry too much, everything will work itself out :)

Coco - I have heard that the birth pool totally relaxes you and contractions are much less painful. I am going to my birthcentre on Tuesday to transfer my care to them and have a nose around. I'll let you know what its like :)

Well I spent a good hour last night reading our First tri thread. LOL it was funny :) But also very sad too, a reminder of the angels that grew their wings back in April time :( But lovely to note that many of the ladies are pregnant again :)

Well I have well and truley become a fat hermit. I really can't be arsed to do anything. I knew this would happen with 6 weeks off work. I have had enough and want school to start again. Time flies when I work! I have alot to do though in the next 2 weeks, although luckily I only have 6 weeks of one term to prepare for and am going to make it as stress free as possible!!

I had some leakage last night that worried me enough to phone the labour ward. They were fab and said I could go up and get checked out if I was really concerned. I decided to leave it as it was late and I am on my own. Nothing more has happened, so I think it was just lots and lots of clear, watery discharge. Lovely.


----------



## chella

if u get stuck again ann, then txt or ring me and ill come with u hun xxx


----------



## anna matronic

chella said:


> if u get stuck again ann, then txt or ring me and ill come with u hun xxx

Thanks hun :flower:

I think I was just over panicking but good to know. The one thing that sucks is not having mum round the corner :(


----------



## Mei190

Is anyone else really not feeling like eating anything? Where ever I go, people are saying they have cravings for foods and stuff which I had before in beginning of second tri, but now it seems like I have to force myself to have one meal. I am feeling pretty sickly...

Bubba is still wiggling like a worm though


----------



## marinewife101

I really feel like moving over a few days early as 2nd tri is not really flowing or having any action.. and i feel sorta left out haha =).. im not supposed to be here til next wed but i hope no one minds =))


----------



## mystika802

I moved over early too, I guess near the end of each trimester it gets pretty boring hearing the same questions for the millionth time


----------



## MissyMojo

i came over at 26w marine wife, 

mei190 - me! i eat 1 meal a day and pick mostly, just cant abide the heat - cooking in the heat = no


----------



## SilasLove

I eat more than once a day - but half the time I end up regretting it as I overeat and then feel like crap for the next 4 hours. :|


----------



## lolpants

I don't get too have a water birth cos I'm under consultant led care cos of a high BMI :(
I also have to go next month to have my back checked too see if I'm too fat for an epidural as well :( Sucks cos they listed my BMI as 41 and thats only reason I'm consultant led - but they have my height wrong by 2 inches and my weight was recorded as more than it shoulda been I still weigh less than the original figure now!? If the figures went on my calculations I'd of been under 38 BMI and woulda got MW led care and more choice! :grr: I know and accept that I'm overweight, but I'm not OTT fat!

29 weeks today though :happydance: last week in the 20's - I think time has moved so quickly the last few weeks - will get real scary when the 1st Nov Sparkler arrives!!

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> I don't get too have a water birth cos I'm under consultant led care cos of a high BMI :(
> I also have to go next month to have my back checked too see if I'm too fat for an epidural as well :( Sucks cos they listed my BMI as 41 and thats only reason I'm consultant led - but they have my height wrong by 2 inches and my weight was recorded as more than it shoulda been I still weigh less than the original figure now!? If the figures went on my calculations I'd of been under 38 BMI and woulda got MW led care and more choice! :grr: I know and accept that I'm overweight, but I'm not OTT fat!
> 
> 29 weeks today though :happydance: last week in the 20's - I think time has moved so quickly the last few weeks - will get real scary when the 1st Nov Sparkler arrives!!
> 
> Lol xx

Can you not query your BMI at your next appointment? I would cos thats rubbish as it is wrong. You can work it out yourself now :)

My BMI was recorded as 27 so only 2 over normal although I think it is wrong I am fatter than that :haha: But i'll trust their scales more than mine ;)

Just had a long convo with my sis about what I need to get, I so need to get cracking with getting things ready, cos once I go back to work, I am too knackered to do anything (pregnant or not!!)


----------



## lolpants

I tried arguing at the time - but they wouldn't change it :( barstools! :haha:

OMG I have soooo much to do and buy - it really stresses me out!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Wow so much happening on this thread couldn't possibly comment on it all so hello to all the newbies, welcome over and hope everyone else is getting as excited as I am!!!! eeekkkk, I am like a child at Chrsitmas and cant stop going through baby clothes.. I bought first bag of nappies last week and took one out. OMG.. SOOOOO tiny!!! We have also booked our container for the big move, another eeeeeeekkkkk

I am hoping to be in the water for labour but perhaps push outside the water-a friend is copying the hypno birthing CD so can hopefully integrate it all.. So who is going to be first to pop girlies??? 
Last night I had the most insane pain in my cervix, not sure what that was all about-surely too early for baby to engage? Could hardly move though and kind of felt how it felt when I was dilating with DS.. It's my birthday on Sunday YAY so hubby has such a wonderful weekend planned for me ;-) Now I just wish this weather would summerfy!! Not sure thats a word hahaha.. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Wow so much happening on this thread couldn't possibly comment on it all so hello to all the newbies, welcome over and hope everyone else is getting as excited as I am!!!! eeekkkk, I am like a child at Chrsitmas and cant stop going through baby clothes.. I bought first bag of nappies last week and took one out. OMG.. SOOOOO tiny!!! We have also booked our container for the big move, another eeeeeeekkkkk
> 
> I am hoping to be in the water for labour but perhaps push outside the water-a friend is copying the hypno birthing CD so can hopefully integrate it all.. *So who is going to be first to pop girlies??? *Last night I had the most insane pain in my cervix, not sure what that was all about-surely too early for baby to engage? Could hardly move though and kind of felt how it felt when I was dilating with DS.. It's my birthday on Sunday YAY so hubby has such a wonderful weekend planned for me ;-) Now I just wish this weather would summerfy!! Not sure thats a word hahaha.. xxxxxxxxxx

We should do a poll! :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and boobs are leaking like mad-starting to get white stains on my black bras so nearly time for breast pads.. Goodness..


----------



## Kellycool

Yes, lets do a poll!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Mine have been leaking a little bit - which never happened with my 1st pregnancy at all! But I would suppose that is rather normal since the body has more of an idea of what to do this time around ... or idk. :shrug: lol


----------



## lolpants

Well I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead - which if she came 2 weeks early would make me 22nd Oct - Don't want her or anyone elses baby too come early , but I imagine that there will be babies earlier than 22nd Oct.. still freaks me out that someone in the Oct thread was due 25th Oct and they had their baby over a month ago ( he's doing fine BTW :) )

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

I am sure someone will end up having baby around 36 weeks or so. I say that because dates can be off and everything, and the baby be perfectly fine and healthy. But hopefully no one comes before then.


----------



## lolpants

Your classed as full term at 38 weeks isn't it? So at my current growth rate, if I had baby at 36 weeks she would be equal too full term?? :wacko: Am I right?

She'd better not come before 16th Oct - have a Guns n Roses concert in Birmingham! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Full term is 37 weeks :)

Is that measuring ahead from a scan or did she measure your bump? I measured 29cm so a week ahead, but it is not accurate and only done to measure consistency of growth as it doesn;t take into account height, weight, fluid etc :)

I am sure we will have out first Sparkler within the next 6 weeks I reckon. I am pleased to hear that the October baby is doing well, I knew he was well after he was born but haven't heard since, so that's fab news.

Ok, well I am putting on my bet:

My little boy to come November 8th at 19:52 and weighing a healthy 7lbs 2oz :D


----------



## Kellycool

As far as I know 37 weeks is fully baked  You and I are due same date Lolpants.. My DS birthday is October 22nd so just dont want baby born on that, and my mom lands on October 16th so anytime after that.. Wow it's frightening, glad the little man who made such an early appearence is doing well, how far along was his mum? x


----------



## Kellycool

Ok everyone place your bets, I will write them down when I have all will post and we can remember the page?? Team yellow, also guess sex??


----------



## anna matronic

Kelly his mum was 25+1. There is a thread in the Prem bit if you want to keep update. He is a real little fighter :)


----------



## SilasLove

My bet is Nov. 3rd at 3pm weighing 6lbs 13oz.

I have so many birthdays! My ds shares a birthday with a cousin already, as he refused to come on Oct. 29ths. I have birthdays on Oct. 30, 31 and then Nov. 1, 5, 14. Really don't want my second child having to share their birthday with someone else as well. Lol


----------



## Kellycool

Wow.. That is insane.. Glad he is doing well-my friend had her baby at 30 weeks a while back and I know how difficult that was for them so 25 weeks is just a mini miracle!


----------



## lolpants

Yeah I did a lil stalking too check the other day that she and baby was ok - he's still in hospital but is doing really well :)

The 2 weeks ahead is in the measurements they take on the outside - at exactly 28 weeks I was 30 cm and shoulda been 28 - I don't have great knowledge of how it all works, but guessed it meant theres a chance baby could come 2 weeks early and would be same as if came on EDD?? 

Im gonna put a punt on my baby coming halloween for a laugh - so 31st Oct, weighing 8.5 lbs (thats the average of mine and my OH birth weights) and *should* be a girl if 20 week scan is correct :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

I'm going to say October 14th for me (thats the date my hubby and I kissed for the first time) hee hee.. And I am going to day 9lbs. I reckon it will be about 2am  And I have no clue at ALL but will say girl..


----------



## MissyMojo

i think my nudger will arrive at 4:45am on 23rd nov and be a girl.


----------



## lolpants

If anyone else wants to read about the girl who had her baby early theres a thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today.html
She last posted saying he is having surgery too get off a vent - so if that goes well I guess he may not be in much longer :thumbup: Really hope he is gonna be ok :awww:

Its such a reassuring thought as even the late Nov Sparklers are past the 25 week point :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> Yeah I did a lil stalking too check the other day that she and baby was ok - he's still in hospital but is doing really well :)
> 
> The 2 weeks ahead is in the measurements they take on the outside - at exactly 28 weeks I was 30 cm and shoulda been 28 - I don't have great knowledge of how it all works, but guessed it meant theres a chance baby could come 2 weeks early and would be same as if came on EDD??
> 
> Im gonna put a punt on my baby coming halloween for a laugh - so 31st Oct, weighing 8.5 lbs (thats the average of mine and my OH birth weights) and *should* be a girl if 20 week scan is correct :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx

Measuring your fundal height means jack hun and doesn't mean you are 2 weeks ahead or that bubs will come 2 weeks early. I was a week ahead! We are all different sizes with different bumps and different size babies too :)

As I said it is only done to ensure baby is growing at a steady rate :)


----------



## Kellycool

lolpants said:


> If anyone else wants to read about the girl who had her baby early theres a thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today.html
> She last posted saying he is having surgery too get off a vent - so if that goes well I guess he may not be in much longer :thumbup: Really hope he is gonna be ok :awww:
> 
> Its such a reassuring thought as even the late Nov Sparklers are past the 25 week point :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

Just read through it now-AMAZING.. I got so tearful and goosebumpy


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I did a lil stalking too check the other day that she and baby was ok - he's still in hospital but is doing really well :)
> 
> The 2 weeks ahead is in the measurements they take on the outside - at exactly 28 weeks I was 30 cm and shoulda been 28 - I don't have great knowledge of how it all works, but guessed it meant theres a chance baby could come 2 weeks early and would be same as if came on EDD??
> 
> Im gonna put a punt on my baby coming halloween for a laugh - so 31st Oct, weighing 8.5 lbs (thats the average of mine and my OH birth weights) and *should* be a girl if 20 week scan is correct :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> Measuring your fundal height means jack hun and doesn't mean you are 2 weeks ahead or that bubs will come 2 weeks early. I was a week ahead! We are all different sizes with different bumps and different size babies too :)
> 
> As I said it is only done to ensure baby is growing at a steady rate :)Click to expand...


Goes too show what I know :haha: Cheers :flower:

In that case I reckon I'll go over!! prob the max which would make baby the 19th Nov!! But I'll stick too Halloween as its just for a laugh :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I don't want to go overdue, but then no-one does I suppose :haha: Just want bubs here on time but ready.

I am proper bored. Big Brother tonight and I am treating myself to a Pizza :D


----------



## lolpants

I just would rather prep myself to go the max, than be like my friend who was praying for her baby too come at 38 weeks and went the max (so she had 4 weeks of impatience!!)

:happydance: for BB - Which 4 do u reckon will go? I think Steve, Mario, JJ and John James

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Oh god, it is so tough!! I do think John James will go cos he has been a pain in the arse lately!

I also think Steve and Mario and John James and maybe Dave? I think JJ could stay.


----------



## MissyMojo

im so bored too - dont know if i can stay awake til BB @ 11:30 -for me -


----------



## weezyweu

ok i'll guess 14th October @ 2.30am and we know hes a boy. Going early but only cause my ddwas a month early and i'm hoping!!!!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Ok so this is what I have so far-from now, if people want to add there 'bets' copy and paste list with yours added at bottom:

*Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ; 
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz; 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; (girl guess)*


----------



## Kellycool

Kellycool said:


> Ok so this is what I have so far-from now, if people want to add there 'bets' copy and paste list with yours added at bottom:
> 
> *Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
> Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;
> Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
> Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
> AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
> MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; (girl guess)*

I sorted by date so add yours where it fits :happydance:

I have just had such hectic dejavu doing this.. weird!!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh, I am much too bored. Should have just cleaned today like I told myself I was going to, but didn't. OH and I may be going on a date tonight - as long as we can find a sitter anyhow. So that is something to possibly look forward too! We don't go out much, so would be nice.


----------



## MomOfTinyBaby

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ; 
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
MomOfTinyBaby: November 6th, 9pm 7lbs (girl guess)
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz; 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; (girl guess)


----------



## weezyweu

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ; 
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz; 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; (girl guess) 

sorry forgot the weight


----------



## anna matronic

LOL how optimistic are some of you, all those October babies :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> LOL how optimistic are some of you, all those October babies :rofl:

Haha - hey it can happen to anyone! :thumbup:
I happened to me and I would never had suspected it. Was due Nov. 12, so was sure I would make it in to November atleast!


----------



## MissyMojo

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ; 
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz; 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)


i forgot to guess a weight too - i think i'll go over!


----------



## Kellycool

Last time I thought DS would come late and I was indused at 42 weeks so this time I am going to think early so that it hopefully happens and i dont have to go through that again  hee hee.. Just realised I am earliest and have guessed mine to be biggest baby hahaha, wow I make so much sense sometimes


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and as of now, I REFUSE to look in the mirror again. Just got out of shower and looked in the mirror-could only see from shoulders down.. EEEUUUUWWWW.. Drooping boobs, huge love handles, cellulite, stretch marks, fat thighs.. ARG, that is without even seeing my face.. So hot right now (NAAAAT)


----------



## SilasLove

SilasLove said:


> Ugh, I am much too bored. Should have just cleaned today like I told myself I was going to, but didn't. OH and I may be going on a date tonight - as long as we can find a sitter anyhow. So that is something to possibly look forward too! We don't go out much, so would be nice.

Well looks like this isn't going to happen - most likely. As storms are suddenly popping up all around us and I just don't see us taking our craptastic car out in the storms. :nope:


----------



## majm1241

All updated! :D :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)
majm1241: November 27th; 08:23; 6 lbs 5 oz (girl of course) --My DH picked the day!--


----------



## Linds79

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
Linds79: November 15th; 14.45; 10lbs 3oz
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)
majm1241: November 27th; 08:23; 6 lbs 5 oz (girl of course) --My DH picked the day!--


----------



## Dragonfly

I am confused what you all doing with dates there? 


I am all itchy! driving me mad! had this with william to, was naked most the time as i couldn't stand material against me it just made me itch! not this again! nooooo!


----------



## anna matronic

We are betting on when out babies will come :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

Someone predict if mines a girl or boy!


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> Someone predict if mines a girl or boy!

:pink:


----------



## Dragonfly

I think so to  I have no clue, not even an inkling from scan by the way.


----------



## anna matronic

I gotta feelin'................


----------



## Dragonfly

I had that feeling from the start to. I was right with William so see if I am right again. Darren is dreading a girl for is anyone even breaths on her wrong he will kill them. He just knows he is in for ass kicking boys and future boyfriends for the rest of his days, poor girl lol 
I feel sorry for this baby as my fam now ignore me and I know they wont get her anything, like when I was born i was in second hand stuff and ignored they have done the same here, havnt called in a long time, never ask me how I am. Havnt asked me what i need etc. I havnt seen them since end of july and that was a row and months before that again. I cut hem off by not calling and they must have gotten the hint. Be nice if they asked if i needed anything I did say another car seat but was shot down as apparently we only need one, means both of us and two kids cant go out in car ffs! makes no sence saying one will do, so thats going to cost.


----------



## fairypop

Thanks for adding me....I am getting pretty scared.....have got a lot of pain quite high up this evening and am wondering what it could be...


----------



## Dragonfly

I get that to if you mean top of bump under ribs, where your intestines and stomach are, mines usually trapped wind. I remember it with willaim to and was in hospital once with it but it always went away after working its way down. less room in ther for stuff especially wind.


----------



## marinewife101

i have been having horrible round ligament i think.. or so thats what the doc says it is.. but its like i have been riding a horse sometimes down there my vagina is sooo sore and the muscles up along the side of my pubic bone.. are sore sometimes when i get up and walk around or when i try to roll over in bed.. anyone else having this as well??


----------



## majm1241

DF I predict a girl for you too! :D

fairypop,NP hon! :hugs:

marinewife101 YES!!!! This is exactly what I have been going through also. My back also hurts too, and my Vaganga feels like it is going to fall out! LOL :(


----------



## marinewife101

haha i like that word.. and i know its sooo painful lately doc says its because the more babys you have the lower you carry and the more pressure you feel down yonder =) also less ughhh held up things are haha she told me to get a pregnancy belt and its somewhat helping i suppose =)


----------



## majm1241

LOL My doctor told me the SAME thing!!! LOL


----------



## marinewife101

=) hehe thats funny...


----------



## majm1241

^^ LOL

I made Homemade Lasagna and STUFFED Myself! :sick: I should not have eaten that 2nd piece! I was already full! LOL I'm paying for it now! VERY Bloated!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

wow....that took forever to catch up! lol.....school has been crazy for me and im trying to get caught up(i have fallen behind a bit). LO is getting big! im starting to feel her up close to my ribs now! its crazy! I honestly can't get enough to eat....its horrible! im ALWAYS hungry!


----------



## majm1241

Lol I always feel hungry but I can never eat much at all. Except for tonight but I am paying for it now!! Too much food in my belly!!


----------



## Marie1337

majm1241 said:


> Lol I always feel hungry but I can never eat much at all. Except for tonight but I am paying for it now!! Too much food in my belly!!

Oh me too! I don't know what is up this week but I can't stop eating. Maybe baby boy is having a growth spurt!!

I am going to have to think about my baby arrival date. I am dreading going overdue cause I am not good with being patient!


----------



## loulabump

:wohoo:
:wohoo:

been counting down to this day since I booked it when I was just under 12 weeks..

4D scan day! 

Not until 2pm though so need to keep busy and pass the time, argh !


----------



## you&me

I think we may have our first November Sparkler born. The baby was born 15 weeks early, does that make her a Sparkler, or a December Dreamer?...I have been following this lady and hoped and prayed her little girl would hold on for a bit longer.

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/396991-introducing-very-impatient-isobel-faith.html

Please keep mum and baby in your thoughts :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

enjoy your scan hunni :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Baby keeps kicking me down low and it hurts! had me jumping in pain in the bed last night. Dont know what it was kic kingbut dam that hurt! anyone getting low kicks Stil?


----------



## you&me

Dragonfly said:


> Baby keeps kicking me down low and it hurts! had me jumping in pain in the bed last night. Dont know what it was kic kingbut dam that hurt! anyone getting low kicks Stil?

I get low kicks DF...but that is because my lil girl is breech at the moment, on my scan last week she had her legs up over her head and kept moving them up and down...so I could feel and see where she was kicking me!!


----------



## barasti

For those of you who have had BH's, what do they feel like? Over the past 3 days I have been getting really dull period type pains. Not painful but I can notice them. They aren't regular and i've not had any today. Thoughts?


----------



## loulabump

I thought BH was like a painless contraction... where your uterus tightens and kinda feels like baby is curling up into a tight ball or something... I'm not really sure, but I get tighening feelings once/twice a day and I assumed they were BH.. not sure about period pains xx


----------



## lolpants

GL too Isobel Faith and her Mummy - she woulda been 25 weeks today so she would of been a Dec Dreamer - as all our sparklers are over the 25 weeks mark

I have been suffering pelvic girdle pain for about 8 weeks now - I can describe it as this - it feels like theres a bowling ball in my knickers when I 1st stand up and it feels like someone has kicked me up there when I turn over in bed... does that sound similar? Ive also started getting BH for the last 2 weeks - the tightening feeling is very different from the feeling when Phoebe moves or kicks. She is very low down which might explain my Pelvic issues, so Im not too worried about it.

As for the eating - I can't stop eating coco pops!! (cereal) But Im not a big milk fan and I read somewhere that its from now that your baby takes lots of calcium for their bones, so maybe its my bodies way of getting as much dairy in me as poss!

Lol xx

PS In case anyones missed it were making a list of when we predict we'll have our babies, weight and if ur yellow, sex... check a few pages back :thumbup: I was thinking we could also add looks - as in I think my baby is gonna be pale with ginger hair and blue eyes


----------



## MissMamma

I've heard BH being like dull period pains. Dont think i've had any though. Although this morning my bump suddenly got rock hard and very lopsided! It looked so odd. So i prodded it and promptly got kicked!Lol She refused to move even though it was quite uncomfortable, now i think she's having a rave in my womb.
Dragonfly - i get a real pain lower down too when she kicks, midwife said it was a nerve.
I keep on accidentally clicking on second tri! I'm too used to going there :dohh:..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

you&me said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Baby keeps kicking me down low and it hurts! had me jumping in pain in the bed last night. Dont know what it was kic kingbut dam that hurt! anyone getting low kicks Stil?
> 
> I get low kicks DF...but that is because my lil girl is breech at the moment, on my scan last week she had her legs up over her head and kept moving them up and down...so I could feel and see where she was kicking me!!Click to expand...

I think mines breach to. I know my placenta was in the way of cervex at 20 weeks but have no scans since then, have one in sep that will tell. defo kicks are down really low.


----------



## pixydust

my due dates been moved to 12th :) and bump is blueee :blue: :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning everyone :hi:

Wow, so much to read through, you have all been in a very chatty mood! Welcome to the new ladies and to those who have now reached 3rd tri, the home straights! Its great to see that this thread is now loads more busier than 2nd tri, exciting!

:happydance: Enjoy your 4D scan Loula and make sure you post lots of piccies when you get back!

Good luck to little Isobel Faith, bless her. She looks a little chunk considering how early she was! I can't believe my Herbert is bigger and weighs more! I hope she continues to do well.

It is pretty amazing to know that there is both an October Bumpkin and a December Dreamer now born. So far the Sparklers are very lucky to have lots of snugly babies that seem quite happy to stay put. Long may that continue!

I do think though, what with the first of the Sparklers reaching 30 weeks next week wohoo: as I am one of them!) that it is just a matter of weeks before the first Sparkler babe makes a break for freedom. 

Barasti, I am not sure if I am experiencing BH's or not but I have also been getting dull period type pains for the last few days, really mild but quite noticeable. My bump has also been getting hard, but not as in a constricting belt around the tummy kind of way that people often describe. Mine just feels very firm, and quite bloated (which I know it is anyway :rofl:) and quite often very heavy at the bottom. 

I have also been getting quite bad back ache and I never suffer with my back. We were out with friends for dinner last night and we had to leave loads earlier than planned as I was so uncomfortable with both a heavy hard bump and bad backache. It was also very stuffy in the restaurant and at times I actually found myself trying to breath through it, which freaked me out so I made everyone sit outside in the fresh air :haha:

LOVE the due date poll, I have added my prediction.

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Cocobelle: October 27th, 6.45am, 8lb 2oz (Boy Guess)
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
Linds79: November 15th; 14.45; 10lbs 3oz
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)
majm1241: November 27th; 08:23; 6 lbs 5 oz (girl of course) --My DH picked the day!--


----------



## pinklizzy

So nice to wake up to a day off this morning and the sun is shining! :happydance: Going to take the dog for a nice long walk and make the most of it.
LO is moving around like crazy the last few days, everyone at work was watching my bump move yesterday, very entertaining! :haha:

Added my prediction
Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Cocobelle: October 27th, 6.45am, 8lb 2oz (Boy Guess)
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
Linds79: November 15th; 14.45; 10lbs 3oz
Pinklizzy: November 18th, 16.00, 9lbs 4oz 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)
majm1241: November 27th; 08:23; 6 lbs 5 oz (girl of course) --My DH picked the day!-


----------



## Dragonfly

my bump hurts when i try and do anything. Its freaking me out as it makes me feel sick to. It tightens and hurts! now I am crapping myself that its labour case i was induced last time and I dont know what braxton hicks feel llike. I have to sit down here as I cant do a lot at all.


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> my bump hurts when i try and do anything. Its freaking me out as it makes me feel sick to. It tightens and hurts! now I am crapping myself that its labour case i was induced last time and I dont know what braxton hicks feel llike. I have to sit down here as I cant do a lot at all.

Braxton hicks are a lot more common with 2nd and subsequent pregnancies and are not related to labour, they are just practise contractions for when you do go into labour and often start from where we are all now. I never had them with my son. 

I was also induced so do worry about just how labour will start if it starts on its own.


----------



## Dragonfly

Still crapping myself though as I see some are popping early around me. :(


----------



## pichi

morning all!

wow the past few days baby has been doing something like a mexican wave in my belly after tea hehe. must mean she's getting big :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> Still crapping myself though as I see some are popping early around me. :(

It is always a worry but we have more chance than not on reaching full term. We are all doing well so far :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep will be interesting to see who goes when.

Wish i could see into the future!


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocobelle said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Still crapping myself though as I see some are popping early around me. :(
> 
> It is always a worry but we have more chance than not on reaching full term. We are all doing well so far :DClick to expand...

OMG no I rather go a bit over due than before. :wacko:I am bricking it this time. More than I was first time.


----------



## ShanandBoc

as long as she doesnt come before 37 weeks i will be happy . x And not later than 40 haha


----------



## you&me

I really really want my little girl to come on Halloween :haha:

I have a christmas day baby, so a halloween one would be good :rofl:

I looked it up though, and it falls on a sunday, so as it is looking like I will be doing the c-section route now I doubt they do them as routine of a weekend, I am going to ask though when I next see my consultant at 32 weeks :haha:


----------



## Bartness

Rant alert, feel free to ignore.

My OH is a HUGE Cowboys football fan, and the Cowboys are playing the MN Vikings on October 17th, at the metro dome. He just HAS to go to this game, and he ordered the $250 dollar tickets so he can sit in the Cowboys end zone. NOw this is about one month before Jaxon is due, and I told him its not a good idea to spend so much money. His response was plane and simple "Its my money, I'll do what I want with it it"

When I told him, we'll need the money for Jaxon, he goes "he's not due to arrive till the end of November, why worry about it right now, we'll worry about it in November, and will figure something out"

I feel like he's putting everything on me, as it is Im already paying the majority of the bills and make the least amount of money. Once Jaxon comes, Im affraid I wont be able to pay the bills and buy diapers and food. There is no way, I can do this with just my income alone. I think OH needs to grow up, and am beyond frustrated. 

A little bit of good news, I just hit double digits today, 99 days to go!


----------



## Dragonfly

I went to near 42 last time but william was positioned wrong so blocked labour signals which explains why I never had bh with him. I think i will go naturally though if placenta is still in way or not turned it looked like c section again. Either way I am really scared as I have been here before, I rather chill out as long as I can.


----------



## Marie1337

Okay added mine:

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Cocobelle: October 27th, 6.45am, 8lb 2oz (Boy Guess)
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
Marie1337: November 5; 09:17; 8lbs 5oz
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
Linds79: November 15th; 14.45; 10lbs 3oz
Pinklizzy: November 18th, 16.00, 9lbs 4oz 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)
majm1241: November 27th; 08:23; 6 lbs 5 oz (girl of course) --My DH picked the day!-

I think I have been getting Braxton hicks. At least once a day my lower belly tightens like someone put a thick belt around me. It doesn't hurt but it is a bit uncomfy. And usually when it happens baby kicks up a storm. I find standing up and swaying helps but I can't do that at work when I am in a meeting.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah my baby kicks up a storm when it happens to and have felt it at the bottom and top, basically whole bump feels out of place. I dont like them at all.


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Still crapping myself though as I see some are popping early around me. :(
> 
> It is always a worry but we have more chance than not on reaching full term. We are all doing well so far :DClick to expand...
> 
> OMG no I rather go a bit over due than before. :wacko:I am bricking it this time. More than I was first time.Click to expand...

That reads as that we have more chance OF reaching full term than NOT reaching it. Of course no one wants to be really early. Try and relax hun x



you&me said:


> I really really want my little girl to come on Halloween :haha:
> 
> I have a christmas day baby, so a halloween one would be good :rofl:
> 
> I looked it up though, and it falls on a sunday, so as it is looking like I will be doing the c-section route now I doubt they do them as routine of a weekend, I am going to ask though when I next see my consultant at 32 weeks :haha:

Halloween would be a really cool date to have a birthday on. At least birthday themes would always be sorted :haha:

Bartness, I really feel for you with all this added pressure you are under right now. I really hope your OH comes to his senses soon and realises that this is a joint effort between you and you both need to pull together for your little family :hugs:

Congrats n reaching double figures :wohoo: its a great milestone to get too!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have seen loads wanting early, some even starting to evict baby early trying different things. I think cooked the longer the better. Even if I am fed up. I remember being so wreaked with william by the end, its natural to want baby to come its a long journey for both mum and baby and I just want to meet this baby, boy girl?? whatever :D


----------



## loulabump

Just back from 4d scan. I have a very naughty uncooperative baby. Wouldn't move his hands and feet away from his face so no pics or dvd. Got to go back next week for Rescan, but we did get his sex confirmed and he is currently estimated 2.5 pounds xx


----------



## anna matronic

Hiya girls, shame about the scan, hope he is more co-operative next week!!

I have had a shitty day! Felt not right all day, maybe just on a downer :( Baby has hardly moved and when he does the movements are not strong like they usually are.

I am one of these people that sits around hoping things improve, just dunno whether I need to get it checked out as he has been moving.


----------



## Bartness

IM starting to worry, the last 3 days or so, LO has been moving about, but it hasnt been as strong of movements. Mostly just fluttering no strong kicks. Is this normal or should I go to the docs?


----------



## MissyMojo

its always worth getting it checked out if you just dont feel right xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

My paranoia gets worse! I just got up to go wash the dishes and a leakage of some kind was enough to actually drip down my leg. I phoned the labour ward the other night about it and they said it was up to me to go get checked if I wanted.

Do you thikn I should go? I almost need someone to tell me to before I do!!


----------



## majm1241

Go!!! Just to be safe hon!! :hug:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Go anna! lol it make u feel better!


----------



## anna matronic

I'm gonna ring my mum. I hate this as am on my own and feel stupid! But I think I need to know. I would rather know it is nothing rather than leaving it I think x


----------



## Eskimobabys

loulabump said:


> Just back from 4d scan. I have a very naughty uncooperative baby. Wouldn't move his hands and feet away from his face so no pics or dvd. Got to go back next week for Rescan, but we did get his sex confirmed and he is currently estimated 2.5 pounds xx

my baby did the same thing! but she finally show'ed us half her face as u see in my siggy thats the ONLY face shot i got :(


----------



## majm1241

I agree!! Better to be safe!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Eskimobabys said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> Just back from 4d scan. I have a very naughty uncooperative baby. Wouldn't move his hands and feet away from his face so no pics or dvd. Got to go back next week for Rescan, but we did get his sex confirmed and he is currently estimated 2.5 pounds xx
> 
> my baby did the same thing! but she finally show'ed us half her face as u see in my siggy thats the ONLY face shot i got :(Click to expand...

Bryelle has refused to give us a profile each time! Lol She better cooperate on Sept. 24th at my 4D scan!! Lol


----------



## emmi26

the movements changing scare you to death my baby did it to me this week went for monitoring he was fine turned out he had turned over was facing my back and thats why the movements had changed. today hes wriggling for england wish he would always move like this i hate quiet days !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Hiya girls, shame about the scan, hope he is more co-operative next week!!
> 
> I have had a shitty day! Felt not right all day, maybe just on a downer :( Baby has hardly moved and when he does the movements are not strong like they usually are.
> 
> I am one of these people that sits around hoping things improve, just dunno whether I need to get it checked out as he has been moving.

go to hospital the out of hours doc has a doppler,. I done that with william, he didnt move for ages and i had to go. Then when I got on his table thing he started kicking doppler. I always keep calm and say they do have to sleep sometime. But you know in yourself, go get checked if you feel it Will help.


----------



## loulabump

Hehe it sucks cos we have come out with no pics or anything but hopefully he will behave next week a.d give us some nice ones x


----------



## anna matronic

Ok have phoned delivery suite, they want me to go in she says it sounds more than discharge :( I am waiting for my mum though which is gonna be about 45 mins :( but I have to "collect" the leakage in a pad, so am trying to stay calm and watch X Factor. 

I had to walk to the shop to buy some pads as I didn't have any :haha: but again it was dripping out, especially when I bent down to pick up some money I dropped. I swear it isn;t wee as doesn;t smell at all, so we shall see. 

I'll post when I am leaving for hospital and obviously will keep u updated.

Oh he is moving, in fact kicking by my ribs which is a first!


----------



## pinklizzy

Hope everything goes ok Anna xx


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> Ok have phoned delivery suite, they want me to go in she says it sounds more than discharge :( I am waiting for my mum though which is gonna be about 45 mins :( but I have to "collect" the leakage in a pad, so am trying to stay calm and watch X Factor.
> 
> I had to walk to the shop to buy some pads as I didn't have any :haha: but again it was dripping out, especially when I bent down to pick up some money I dropped. I swear it isn;t wee as doesn;t smell at all, so we shall see.
> 
> I'll post when I am leaving for hospital and obviously will keep u updated.
> 
> Oh he is moving, in fact kicking by my ribs which is a first!

Oh, good luck Anna! I hope it really is nothing! :hugs:

So OH and I did go out last night, and it was nice. :)

As for today though .. I am very, very bored. :wacko:


----------



## lolpants

GL AM - Keep us posted
:hugs:
Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Still waiting for my mum! she insisted on driving down, she lives 60 miles away bless her!! Just watching X Factor, making me crack up :)


----------



## MissyMojo

bless ur mum :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

Cocobelle said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am wanting a waterbirth :)
> 
> I was in the waterpool when in labour with my DD. It was quite big though and I found it hard to stay still. I was getting everyone soaked lol. I decided I wanted to get out in the end and gave birth to her on the bed.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you feel a difference in your contractions when you got out of the pool?
> 
> I am hoping to go to the midwife lead birthing unit attached to our hospital and as long as my BP stays low, I am hoping that I can, if not its upstairs on the labour ward but both have birthing pools. I just hope they are not all booked up when I need one!Click to expand...

In all honesty I can't really remember. I think the contractions intensified when I got out of the pool but I wasn't out long before DD's head started to crown and that bit HURT


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Still waiting for my mum! she insisted on driving down, she lives 60 miles away bless her!! Just watching X Factor, making me crack up :)

Oh God, I've just logged on and read this. You should have phoned / texted me, I'd have taken you up the Conquest or at least come and waited with you for your mum. 

I don't think I've got your phone number :dohh:

Hope your mum is here by now, let us know what's happening, hon. I meant to say to you the other day, if anything like this happens, please call me (I'm sure Rach would say the same too). It's not nice being by yourself if you're worried.

Sending lots of :hugs: x


----------



## Kayley

lolpants said:


> If anyone else wants to read about the girl who had her baby early theres a thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/370725-25-2-labour-c-section-today.html
> She last posted saying he is having surgery too get off a vent - so if that goes well I guess he may not be in much longer :thumbup: Really hope he is gonna be ok :awww:
> 
> Its such a reassuring thought as even the late Nov Sparklers are past the 25 week point :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

I'm 25 weeks + 4 and it would scare me SOOOOOOOOO much if bubba was born now! Not worth thinking about. Will read that thread in a bit, glad the baby is doing well x


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> Baby keeps kicking me down low and it hurts! had me jumping in pain in the bed last night. Dont know what it was kic kingbut dam that hurt! anyone getting low kicks Stil?

Yes I do! Sometimes it feels like a foot or something is going to appear out my foof and its strange because at my 20 week scan I got told I had a low lying placenta.


----------



## Kayley

Good luck Anna, hope all is ok!!


----------



## Kayley

So I have a question to ask about baby sleeping bags! Nov / Dec etc is obviously winter so what tog sleeping bag should we get? OH got a 1 tog today and I'm sure its going to be too thin! Also do you use just a sleeping bag or do you put blankets over the top? If you use just a sleeping bag - will babys arms get cold? lol (ok that was a few questions)

We got the nursery bedding today too :D Getting there with the shopping and I'm getting excited


----------



## Kayley

oh oh and my prediction - I think baby will pop on 27th November around 11pm weighing approx 8lb 5oz and I think it might be a boy - total random guess


----------



## hinkybinky

Kayley said:


> So I have a question to ask about baby sleeping bags! Nov / Dec etc is obviously winter so what tog sleeping bag should we get? OH got a 1 tog today and I'm sure its going to be too thin! Also do you use just a sleeping bag or do you put blankets over the top? If you use just a sleeping bag - will babys arms get cold? lol (ok that was a few questions)
> 
> We got the nursery bedding today too :D Getting there with the shopping and I'm getting excited

I got the 2.5 tog ones. I read that for the winter months the baby should be wearing a sleepsuit (all in one) with the sleeping bag over the top, so their arms shouldn't get cold. No extra blankets either as that tog rating should be enough.


----------



## chella

anna matronic said:
 

> Still waiting for my mum! she insisted on driving down, she lives 60 miles away bless her!! Just watching X Factor, making me crack up :)

Hey ya hope all goes well, know i said it all in txt but seriously always happy to pop over even if a false alarm or u just wanna get it checked , even if im in my pjs lol. Got me hospital parking so wont cost either xxxx keep me posted xxx


----------



## chella

Right hav a brain duh moment considering i hav 2 children and 3rd on way but my brain is blah - 28wks does that make me 7mths ???


----------



## chella

hinkybinky said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question to ask about baby sleeping bags! Nov / Dec etc is obviously winter so what tog sleeping bag should we get? OH got a 1 tog today and I'm sure its going to be too thin! Also do you use just a sleeping bag or do you put blankets over the top? If you use just a sleeping bag - will babys arms get cold? lol (ok that was a few questions)
> 
> We got the nursery bedding today too :D Getting there with the shopping and I'm getting excited
> 
> I got the 2.5 tog ones. I read that for the winter months the baby should be wearing a sleepsuit (all in one) with the sleeping bag over the top, so their arms shouldn't get cold. No extra blankets either as that tog rating should be enough.Click to expand...

Where did you get ur sleeping bags from xx


----------



## stacey01

hey hope you dont mind me stopping by :) , i would really recommend the sleeping bags with arms on for winter.
when my lo was born her arms got so cold i had to go out and buy some long sleeve ones.


----------



## Kayley

chella said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question to ask about baby sleeping bags! Nov / Dec etc is obviously winter so what tog sleeping bag should we get? OH got a 1 tog today and I'm sure its going to be too thin! Also do you use just a sleeping bag or do you put blankets over the top? If you use just a sleeping bag - will babys arms get cold? lol (ok that was a few questions)
> 
> We got the nursery bedding today too :D Getting there with the shopping and I'm getting excited
> 
> I got the 2.5 tog ones. I read that for the winter months the baby should be wearing a sleepsuit (all in one) with the sleeping bag over the top, so their arms shouldn't get cold. No extra blankets either as that tog rating should be enough.Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get ur sleeping bags from xxClick to expand...


Just got the one so far from babies r us - I reckon I might have to take it back and get a 2.5 tog though!

How do you girls get a bump buddy?


----------



## Kayley

stacey01 said:


> hey hope you dont mind me stopping by :) , i would really recommend the sleeping bags with arms on for winter.
> when my lo was born her arms got so cold i had to go out and buy some long sleeve ones.

Even if they have a sleepsuit on aswell? I havn't seen the longsleeved sleeping bags by may have to have a look


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? We had to make a trip to the Er/ L&D Thursday.. He was sitting on my side and made me feel light headed.. I got dizzy at work and started to puke... They did a stress test on him and everything is good! :D

It took 3 people a total of 4 tries to stick me with a needle to start and IV!!! ><


----------



## hinkybinky

I've never seen the long sleeved ones either! I guess I will just need to buy slightly thicker sleepsuits if baby gets cold. Or maybe those leg warmer type things that you can use on babies' arms or legs. I forget what they're called.

I got mine to match the other bits in the nursery (Hide Away Bay stuff from IzzyWotnot) - so I just searched on ebay for 2.5 tog Hide Away Bay and bought them from a shop on there. But I've seen 2.5 tog ones in Boots / Mothercare as well.


----------



## chella

I just got basic sleeping bag didnt know about togs so shall have a browse x


----------



## hinkybinky

chella said:


> Right hav a brain duh moment considering i hav 2 children and 3rd on way but my brain is blah - 28wks does that make me 7mths ???

Not quite, because a month is always more than 4 weeks long, so you are about 6 and a half. I always go from due date (6th Nov) and work backwards, so I assume that on 6th Sept I will be 7 months. Not sure how accurate it is but any calculation of weeks and months always seems to be controversial; that's just what I do to make it easy!


----------



## chella

Thank u xx hey just looked on mothercares website and they do sleeping bags with sleeves, but you can buy thick fleece sleepsuits so im sure their'd be warm enough with a normal sleeping bag and them on, i got mine in asda or mataln. But think most baby stores sell them xx


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone else like me and impatient about hearing back from Anna? :haha:

I am so impatient about these things .. I worry too much!


----------



## chella

shes posted a thread to explain whats happening , shes got to stay in hospital xxx its under my waters have gone at 28 + 3 xx


----------



## majm1241

you&me said:


> I think we may have our first November Sparkler born. The baby was born 15 weeks early, does that make her a Sparkler, or a December Dreamer?...I have been following this lady and hoped and prayed her little girl would hold on for a bit longer.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/396991-introducing-very-impatient-isobel-faith.html
> 
> Please keep mum and baby in your thoughts :flower:

It won't let me read it! :(



loulabump said:


> I thought BH was like a painless contraction... where your uterus tightens and kinda feels like baby is curling up into a tight ball or something... I'm not really sure, but I get tighening feelings once/twice a day and I assumed they were BH.. not sure about period pains xx

This is what they feel like with me. Also, makes me feel short of breath. I have asthma so I am not sure if everyone feels like that.



lolpants said:


> *I have been suffering pelvic girdle pain for about 8 weeks now - I can describe it as this - it feels like theres a bowling ball in my knickers when I 1st stand up and it feels like someone has kicked me up there when I turn over in bed... does that sound similar?*




pixydust said:


> my due dates been moved to 12th :) and bump is blueee :blue: :D

I put you down for that, but what were you before? :hugs:



you&me said:


> I really really want my little girl to come on Halloween :haha:
> 
> I have a christmas day baby, so a halloween one would be good :rofl:
> 
> I looked it up though, and it falls on a sunday, so as it is looking like I will be doing the c-section route now I doubt they do them as routine of a weekend, I am going to ask though when I next see my consultant at 32 weeks :haha:

Jace is My New Year's day baby and I want this one to be born on Nov. 25th USA Thanksgiving! :D



Bartness said:


> Rant alert, feel free to ignore.
> 
> My OH is a HUGE Cowboys football fan, and the Cowboys are playing the MN Vikings on October 17th, at the metro dome. He just HAS to go to this game, and he ordered the $250 dollar tickets so he can sit in the Cowboys end zone. NOw this is about one month before Jaxon is due, and I told him its not a good idea to spend so much money. His response was plane and simple "Its my money, I'll do what I want with it it"
> 
> When I told him, we'll need the money for Jaxon, he goes "he's not due to arrive till the end of November, why worry about it right now, we'll worry about it in November, and will figure something out"
> 
> I feel like he's putting everything on me, as it is Im already paying the majority of the bills and make the least amount of money. Once Jaxon comes, Im affraid I wont be able to pay the bills and buy diapers and food. There is no way, I can do this with just my income alone. I think OH needs to grow up, and am beyond frustrated.
> 
> A little bit of good news, I just hit double digits today, 99 days to go!

LOVE My Cowboys but I would be PISSED if Mark spent that kind of $$$ right now! :hug: 



Kayley said:


> oh oh and my prediction - I think baby will pop on 27th November around 11pm weighing approx 8lb 5oz and I think it might be a boy - total random guess

Same due date and same day predicted! LOL


----------



## majm1241

chella said:


> shes posted a thread to explain whats happening , shes got to stay in hospital xxx its under my waters have gone at 28 + 3 xx

Here is the link!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/397527-my-waters-have-gone-28-3-a.html


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> chella said:
> 
> 
> shes posted a thread to explain whats happening , shes got to stay in hospital xxx its under my waters have gone at 28 + 3 xx
> 
> Here is the link!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/397527-my-waters-have-gone-28-3-a.htmlClick to expand...

Oh my goodness! Are you serious? Had no idea! :wacko:


----------



## Bartness

I hope everything will be ok with Anna, and that her LO will stay put as long as possible. I know I'll be stocking her thread, looking for updates.


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, we have the same due date. So pretty scary, imo. I don't like this. :nope:

I definitely worry too much for all of this ...


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh gosh, just seen Anna's thread, how worrying for her but so good that she trusted her instincts and went in to be checked. Thinking of you and Chunk Anna :hugs:

I think it must be the week for worrying about movement as I have been worried since Friday as mine are not as strong. I have been using my doppler just to double check and Herbert's heartbeat sounds nice and strong and I can hear lots of movement, H could even see my tummy moving at the exact same time but I could not feel a thing! All I can think of is that Herbert has moved and not as many kicks are getting through my placenta. Although if things don't go back to normal soon I think I may phone up for advice. 

Fingers crossed for Anna x


----------



## majm1241

Yeah No Kidding Coco!! We have had lazy babies this week!

I spoke too soon and Bryelle has been having a ball in there! LOL Makes me feel SUPER Better!


----------



## Cocobelle

I am glad Bryelle is having a good old wiggle hun.

In the few minutes since I wrote my last post Herbert has given me some nice strong pokes! I think all I need to do in future if I am ever worried is post on here as Bertie seems to love making me out to be a fibber! 

I shall still keep an eye on things though.


----------



## forgodssake

Its definitely the week for it ;)

Bean was really quite yesterday [I blame it on the builder] but is certainly making up today and tonight!


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: And it only gets worse!!! They will make you CONSTANTLY worry! Jace is 5 1/2 and he STILL has me worried when he is "Quiet"! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls. Its 3am for me and I'm Lay in a cold bath, thank god for wifi and decent phone. Its just too hot and humid to sleep right now. I have I jumpy active nudger currently kicking a nerve or something making my leg twitch. . . Fun times. Sending all of you hugs xxx


----------



## majm1241

Awe! Missy! :hugs: LOL In the bath that late/early! :haha: Awe! Y'all don't have A/C over there??


----------



## anna matronic

Hiya girls, can't sleep hospitals are soo dull!! I'll put all updates on the other thread so I do t clog up this one. 

This baby ain't coming yet don't u worry altho my prediction of nov 8th might be wrong!!! But I got to stay positive as long ad my main waters stay in tact then hell keep cooking away :) xxxxxx


----------



## mommy2baby2

I hope everything goes well Anna and that the baby stays in there for a while longer! 

Maybe you'll be the first of the Sparklers to have her baby (hopefully now right now though), exciting but still scary at the same time, you know?


----------



## devonangel

anna matronic said:


> Hiya girls, can't sleep hospitals are soo dull!! I'll put all updates on the other thread so I do t clog up this one.
> 
> This baby ain't coming yet don't u worry altho my prediction of nov 8th might be wrong!!! But I got to stay positive as long ad my main waters stay in tact then hell keep cooking away :) xxxxxx

thinking of u hunny yea hospitals arent nice but your in good hands xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

no a/c here just ceiling fans!!

my left hip/grion is soo painful :(

its another hot day here - gonna get hubby to sort out our pool today, and i'll ring for it filling tomoro x


----------



## lolpants

hinkybinky said:


> chella said:
> 
> 
> Right hav a brain duh moment considering i hav 2 children and 3rd on way but my brain is blah - 28wks does that make me 7mths ???
> 
> Not quite, because a month is always more than 4 weeks long, so you are about 6 and a half. I always go from due date (6th Nov) and work backwards, so I assume that on 6th Sept I will be 7 months. Not sure how accurate it is but any calculation of weeks and months always seems to be controversial; that's just what I do to make it easy!Click to expand...

I'm kinda going on same basis - using my ticker below, its states I have 2 mths and 2 weeks left so to me that means Im 6 1/2 mths pregnant as pregnancy = 9 mths... Also makes more sense too others, as if someone asked how far I am and I replied 7 months then they would presume baby is due in 2 mths exactly and mid Oct. :shrug: It is complicated!! I never realised till I was pregnant!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Cant believe Annas water broke . So many I know have went early, all been ok though but its nerve wreaking.


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> Hiya girls, can't sleep hospitals are soo dull!! I'll put all updates on the other thread so I do t clog up this one.
> 
> This baby ain't coming yet don't u worry altho my prediction of nov 8th might be wrong!!! But I got to stay positive as long ad my main waters stay in tact then hell keep cooking away :) xxxxxx

Good luck hun, hope baby stays cooking for as long as possible! x


----------



## Kayley

MissyMojo said:


> no a/c here just ceiling fans!!
> 
> my left hip/grion is soo painful :(
> 
> its another hot day here - gonna get hubby to sort out our pool today, and i'll ring for it filling tomoro x

I would kill for some hot weather at the moment. All we have had recently is rain rain rain oh and more rain! Not much of a summer! Think we only had 1 or 2 weekends of sun in June. boohoo


----------



## chella

Anna's waiting to see Doctor then should hopefully know more, hope to pop and see her this evening with choccy then will pop on xxx


----------



## you&me

I hope hope hope that little chunk keeps baking...she done really good acting on her mummy instincts and going in...and she is in the best place...those steriod jabs work wonders, I had them when my little girl made her appearance at 29 weeks.

Thinking of them both :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

My bump today 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/015.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/014-1.jpg
girl or boy bump?


----------



## fairygirl

DF I'm gonna say :pink: bump.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am a different shape than last time, last time was all over the place.


----------



## chella

im thinkin and im not good at guessing lol but id say boy ...............or could be girl lol but looking boy'ish lol xxx lovely bump thou mines like a cushion stuck up it haha x


----------



## chella

Right i know ive gone about this in other threads but has anyone had the anti d jabs as its been awhile since i had my last lot, just wondering ive heard its in the left arm in the muscle part where u hav ur bcg ?? xx


----------



## SilasLove

I had the weirdest dream last night - I could tell Anna's news was playing on my mind. Lol. But yeah, it was rather weird and made no sense at all really. :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

Any more update on Anna?


And great news today, NOT ,my other half was down town and was jjumped after asked for money he was owed of a fella he done a tattoo on, they started slagging him and jumped him and broke his ankle, now they send his sis a message saying darren beat them up and smashed their faces in and this fella is 17, that didnt happen as theres a witness to this and I am not one bit happy! they arnt at the hospital despite saying all of them have these injury's when they dont. Darren wants blood i want to press charges as thats what they want to do and are lieing!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Any more update on Anna?
> 
> 
> And great news today, NOT ,my other half was down town and was jjumped after asked for money he was owed of a fella he done a tattoo on, they started slagging him and jumped him and broke his ankle, now they send his sis a message saying darren beat them up and smashed their faces in and this fella is 17, that didnt happen as theres a witness to this and I am not one bit happy! they arnt at the hospital despite saying all of them have these injury's when they dont. Darren wants blood i want to press charges as thats what they want to do and are lieing!

Wow DF, this is really crappy! What a bunch of childish drama - no one needs to deal with any of that. Especially a family who have one young child and one on the way. I absolutely hate when "children" - as they deserve no other definition - come along and try to start things in my life. I feel over it and I really have no time for it. 

Make sure you do a police report with your witness and everything so that hopefully the other story will be proven false and then Darren is free to press charges as he pleases. Good luck! Sorry you are having to deal with this!


----------



## Dragonfly

His mum agrees with me but darren is angry and just wants to beat the shit out of them but thats not the way. They would anbd probably have gone to police pretending he hit them asthey are under 18, so this witness is what darren has to go on and its a family member of his half sisters who i hope will give her side of it. His sis (half) is friends with this bunch and thats what this started over ages ago, she is more worried about loosing her friends than them not paying him for work,. They have money from claims thats all they are good for the scroungers and all he was owed was a small amount. He even let it go as it caused a row with him and his sis but they started on him down town, there was 4 of them and a girl was even in kicking him! he wasnt even well today with his chrones disease and was up all night sick he just wanted a drink. Now these ones are sending his sis messages saying he hit a minor when he never once connected with them. And I bet his sis stays friends even after this with them scum bags. But she dosnt come near us any more so I dont care i want him to press charges and not try and sort this out with fists, we will look like the bad immature ones if this dosnt happen that way. And I dont want cops up here giving me a bad rep thank you.


----------



## fairypop

Gosh DragonFly, how horrid, what a day. Hope your OH is ok. Have they had to plaster his ankle up then? He should defo press charges, stop the silly blighters doing things to anyone else. How horrible. :Hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

havnt heard from him yet but his mum said she has to wait for her husband coming home with a car to get him down here and it maybe best if he calms down up there for a while. He is going to the cops i dont care i want to press charges they cant get away with it. They have more than enough claims against people and they arnt getting one here!


----------



## majm1241

Omg DF!!! :growlmad: Where he was jumped, is it possible there are any cameras around at any store???!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

cctv dosnt make a difference never stands in court. he has witness . he has a broken ankel his mum says as he was still at hospital getting a cast on. great now he cant do driving lessons and we needed to get that before this baby is born and his theory is in 3 weeks and test after so no lessons in between. He jkust wants to get them back, i just want him to do it the proper way, they are ones that never work and live of everyone else, i mean claiming for everything against everyone and they dam well win! they got 30 grand there for something, cant remember what but went on hols and have loads and all are on benefits. I am sure they will try and make Darren a number to, they didnt go to a and e and have no injuries so i dont know how they claim to have busted faces when darrens bro paid a visit.


----------



## Kayley

What a nightmare DF! Your OH should definatly press charges.

I am having awful back ache again today :(


----------



## Cocobelle

Sounds like an awful situation DF. I hope yor OH decides to do the right thing and report them. I also hope he is soon up and about.


----------



## Dragonfly

not happy its worse than i thought, he has a broken legs and has to get pns and plates in it, big op tomorrow so has to be transferred from hospital to another one for it which is miles away! i have no way to him at all and i probably wont see him for weeks while he heels and he will have trouble with this forever! 

I am raging! he dosnt want to report but i bloody well will! how dare they! messed up a lot of stuff this and we really dont need this right now.


----------



## lolpants

oh DF thats awful :( :hugs:
Defo report the barstools!!!

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

DF :hug: Wow!! Report them! Those A$$Holes! I hope DH recovers fast and those punks get what's deserved to them!!


----------



## Dragonfly

after his opp he better. pins and plates in legs, he had this before ! pates in his face etc from beimng jumped on and its always by some jealous *******! what is with that, he does people favors and is to kind for his own good only to get that back! people always use him to do things yet he never asks for money bt was primiced it for tattoos he done and never got it got a broken leg instead, come in! this has been going on to long. I will dam well make sure he goes to the police! he will press charges! they threatened it and have nothing wrong with tjnem as he done wnothing he was set on and is the one with the injurys.

what am I suppose to do here, i am stucj in miles from shops and cash machine and nappies are running low and my parents havnt spoke to me in over a month or my bro who currently isnt speaking to me as he has made it clear he is sick of me asking for favors as he has a car . I cant ask anyone for anything ffs. My mate says she will call and take me to him but he wiill be miles away tomorrow so i may wait till he gets back. i hope they wont keep him in to long.


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh dear, that is terrible DF. I take it his mum is with him and relaying info to you? Would you be able to go and stay with her for a little while so you can at least get to see him and you wouldn't be so isolated. 

I hope you manage to sort something out :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

no i wont be staying with any of them, i need to be here we have pets to and no one has room for all of us. he will be back down road after his opp i think into local hospital and i may as my dad to take me and william up. Even though i havnt spoke to my mum i have spoke to dad on facebook which seems the safer way for us to talk without my mum in the middle.
his leg broke in 3 places. I will get somehow but i am angry and cant do anything. 

his sis is meant to come here tomorrow, bloody row started over her in first place months ago! so i aint looking forward to seeing her as she was more worred they would fall out with her but since theres witnesses who told her what happened she is raging with them. Styill is havnt spoke to her in months as she blamed me on things i never done and proved to darren i didnt and i hate back stabbers around me. 

Darren is nothing but nice to poeple, he will help any one and often get sit thrown back in his face. Promised this and that and never gets them just gets walked over, i am always saying to him to stop doing this and that only do things for people that deserve them and will help back but he dosnt. His fam rely on him a lot to, even they can take the piss to. I get pushed to the back to be honest when i want something thats how much he helps everyone else!

this isnbt the first time he has been in hjospital last time he died 2 times and before that another time 3 times after beiung jumped! one of them times was for his bro, his bro is in wheel chair and was being attacked by his ex gfs bros in his house, darren came to help defend only when he went looking for them they where waiting for him in a park and got him, he had metal plates put in his face then and was on life support. Other time was in operation and had to have his intestines removed for chrons, he really has had a battering! from when he was born when he was only 29 weeks and expected to die he seems to have 9 lives!


----------



## chella

Omg df that is terrible , wat are ppls problems and sounds like they were cowards too who done it, hope ur other half is ok, u dont that crap when pregnant hugs huni xxx

Update on Anna popped into see here tonight she is ok, took her a big bar of choccy and a mag , she will know more tomorrow after scan so fingers x'd girls , chunks staying put for now which is great news :happydance:

xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Kayley said:


> What a nightmare DF! Your OH should definatly press charges.
> 
> I am having awful back ache again today :(

Kayley I have been having quite bad lower backache all weekend too, and I never usually suffer with back problems. 

We have been out for meals with friends both Friday and Saturday nights and both times I really struggled to get through the meal it was hurting so much, I just could not get comfortable. At this rate I am going to be carrying a cushion around with me where ever I go!

DF its good that he will be transferred back so wont be away too long. You DH does sound like he is often in the wars. Must be a worry for you. 

AFM: I think I may be getting braxton hicks but never having had them before I am not sure if they are, or its just baby making my tummy go firm :shrug:


----------



## Dragonfly

he isnt called scar face for nothing lol he isnt a bad lad he just attracts the wrong sort and cant see people sometimes for what they are, i would be more cautious where as he seems to be more trusting of people and always gets it thrown back at him, never learns,. thinks everyone is trustworthy. I smell a rat long before he does. all over you know how much! 30 quid! it was the principle of it he done a cheap tattoo, the fella kept saying for months he would pay then when he seen him started a row. 

well he is in agony just off phone to him, god knows what time i will hear form him tomorrow after the op. i hope they let him out soon as i know a lot of bike mates in accidents that had pins in legs and they dont keep them in that long. he is defo going to take them for everything and call cops .


----------



## marinewife101

anyone elses boobs leak really really bad to where it goes threw padded bras and i wake up in the night with a soaked shirt as well as leak right threw breast pads??


----------



## majm1241

No, I wish! LOL :haha: Mine leak a tad bit after sex and if I mess with them and that is it.


----------



## marinewife101

sheesh mine is horrible =(( i go threw a breast pad in oh 4 hours or less =(( during day time and 15 min at night hahah =) no point in wearing them at night but i do wake up with a fully soaked shirt in the front = / lol


----------



## majm1241

Mine never did with Jace either. Only when my milk came in but it did not produce a lot so I had to switch to Formula. I hope that does not mean I will have to do that again. :( I really am hoping to BF longer this time.


----------



## marinewife101

blahhh haha mine was just as bad with dd haha =) and i was fully making milk a few hours after i had her =/ haha


----------



## majm1241

Lucky! LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

i still breastfeed so dont know byt william still enjoys it anyway. First time around i leaked from 20 weeks on. When William was born I near drown my other half one night in breatmilk when we where snuggling and fell asleep and had to sleep with a towel over boobs. ALl worked out though once supply knew what it was doing. But plenty of top where changed then. Embarrassing talking to someone and boob pad is out of place and your soaking wet .


----------



## Cocobelle

chella said:


> Omg df that is terrible , wat are ppls problems and sounds like they were cowards too who done it, hope ur other half is ok, u dont that crap when pregnant hugs huni xxx
> 
> Update on Anna popped into see here tonight she is ok, took her a big bar of choccy and a mag , she will know more tomorrow after scan so fingers x'd girls , chunks staying put for now which is great news :happydance:
> 
> xx


Thanks for the update, I bet she was glad to get some choccy! I have everything crossed for her.

No leaking boobies for me, not even a drop!


----------



## bubbywings

SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Any more update on Anna?
> 
> 
> And great news today, NOT ,my other half was down town and was jjumped after asked for money he was owed of a fella he done a tattoo on, they started slagging him and jumped him and broke his ankle, now they send his sis a message saying darren beat them up and smashed their faces in and this fella is 17, that didnt happen as theres a witness to this and I am not one bit happy! they arnt at the hospital despite saying all of them have these injury's when they dont. Darren wants blood i want to press charges as thats what they want to do and are lieing!
> 
> Wow DF, this is really crappy! What a bunch of childish drama - no one needs to deal with any of that. Especially a family who have one young child and one on the way. I absolutely hate when "children" - as they deserve no other definition - come along and try to start things in my life. I feel over it and I really have no time for it.
> 
> Make sure you do a police report with your witness and everything so that hopefully the other story will be proven false and then Darren is free to press charges as he pleases. Good luck! Sorry you are having to deal with this!Click to expand...

Your little boy Joseph is so handsome! I just love his pic.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i leak all the time! i wake up in puddles! started leaking @18/19wks but its only now getting worse! but if i wear a bra i dont leak :shrug:


----------



## pichi

My boobs leak but only a few droplets. Not enough to soak through clothes or anything.

Need to phone the midwife today. She left me a message saying she had to speak to me about my bloods :s she also said it was nothing to worry about so lets just hope its something minor like lack of iron or something


----------



## ShanandBoc

Eeek! Im 30 weeks!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> Eeek! Im 30 weeks!!! :D :D :D

:wohoo: 30 weeks!!!!!

This really is the final stretch now! The countdown begins :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Bloody hell 30 weeks eel, seems like yesteday u deserted us back in 2nd tri 3 weeks ago lol!!!

Pichi, sounds like iron levels will be low x x x

just been on the fetal monior for 45 mins eurgh uncomfortable and beens awake since 6 for meds :(


----------



## Kayley

well that must be the last of us in double figures today! Arrrrggghhh lol :D


----------



## happigail

i am soooo excited!! The plasterer just rand and my nursery is being plastered wednesday!! Finally i can get her room ready!!


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Bloody hell 30 weeks eel, seems like yesteday u deserted us back in 2nd tri 3 weeks ago lol!!!
> 
> Pichi, sounds like iron levels will be low x x x
> 
> just been on the fetal monior for 45 mins eurgh uncomfortable and beens awake since 6 for meds :(

Well I hope they are taking good care of you Anna x


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> Bloody hell 30 weeks eel, seems like yesteday u deserted us back in 2nd tri 3 weeks ago lol!!!
> 
> Pichi, sounds like iron levels will be low x x x
> 
> just been on the fetal monior for 45 mins eurgh uncomfortable and beens awake since 6 for meds :(

got a phone call this morning and it's my glucose levels - i'm 7.1, 0.1 over :dohh: so here's me thinking i managed to escape the GTT haha! i was 4.6 when i had my bloods first taken...

damn sweet tooth :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont feel well at all here, trying to keep down my breakfast here :( I think I have gotten really depressed and darrens only away one night here. I know its annoying him as he text, he really does miss us and I know being away from Wiliam for a day and he has his mind on him all day. I cant mentioned the D word (dad) around william for if he cops on like he has done in the night when he woke looking for him he will be in tears. So any one that calls will be warned not to mention him. Thats what makes me sad I think more. And I do not want his sis up here ffs! I am fine coping ffs I dont need her which this all started over sitting here who hasnt spoke to me in months and blamed me on things I didnt do pretending to be my best mate again.


----------



## loulabump

Well I have had a bloody crappy weekend!

Been so looking forward to my 4D scan, went for it and spent 2 hours trying to get baby to move his hands and feet from his face, but alas no joy there. Cannot recommend babybond highly enough though, as because he wouldn't cooperate rather than giving me rubbish pics/DVD they have let me book a rescan for this Saturday so not only do I get to see him again but they will measure him again and I can see how much he has grown in a week, and hopefully get some cute pictures of him to take home and stare at!

Yesterday though was even worse, went to my mums to have my Sunday lunch and an email came through to my phone saying a payment had been confirmed from my paypal account for $10... thought this was very dodgy as I hadn't bought anything from any American sites, or any sites for that matter.

I logged onto my account and 3 more $10 transactions had gone through within the space of 5 minutes! Argh! Obviously someone had got my paypal password and was just buying things! There was no money in my paypal account but it is linked to my bank so money was just been taken and I was just sat in complete shock watching the money disappear!

Changed my password as quickly as I could, as well as my email password so the hacker wasn't able to reset it him/herself... then reported to paypal... but by the time I had done all this $50 had been taken, really bad :(

Paypal have been great though and have quickly dealt with it and I recieved an email from them this morning saying the money would be refunded within 5 working days... problem is until then my bank is practically empty... I so hope next weekend is better!!


----------



## fairypop

How annoying!! At least paypal were good. We are struggling with our bank at the moment, HSBC. We were scammed at a cashpoint - must have been a fake front or something and they withdrew £300 within 3 minutes of my OH leaving the cashpoint - where it said there was a fault and kept his card. The bank are investigating but this has been going on 6 weeks so we are £300 down! Very annoying!!!


----------



## loulabump

Ooh thats just horrible! I really don't know how these people can live with themselves, stealing from people and making life difficult! Grrr!


----------



## anna matronic

My ex husband got scammed for £1300!! It was called Lebanese loop where u think your card has been retained. Person behind clocks your pin and goes and withdraws what they can. This was natwest who were excellent :)


----------



## loulabump

omg £1300?? and here I was feeling hard done to that they had taken $50... £32 it actually worked out at, but if I hadnt caught it when I did it could have been a lot more.. times like these make me so thankful for my android emails lol! x


----------



## majm1241

In Double Digits now!!! Yay!!! :happydance: trying to sleep here cuz it is 5:00 am but Bryelle is kickng me and having some party in my uterus! :cloud9: 

Jace starts Kindergarten today! :cry: My baby boy is officially a big boy! He is Super Excited too!! Picked his clothes out last night and said "Mommy I have to look cool and I need to wear cologne to smell cool too!" lol


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> My ex husband got scammed for £1300!! It was called Lebanese loop where u think your card has been retained. Person behind clocks your pin and goes and withdraws what they can. This was natwest who were excellent :)

my parents had a similar amount stolen from their account but it was someone who had managed to hack their paypal account and bought stuff off ebay! luckily mum caught it in time and told the bank not to process the payments.


----------



## majm1241

Wow!!! Whats up with Scammers & Hackers!!!? Damn!! Get a life and earn your freaking money and quit stealing!!! :growlmad:

We have to be careful when buying online because we have had our debit card numbers stolen a lot. We always catch it and our bank is awesome!


----------



## fairypop

anna matronic said:


> My ex husband got scammed for £1300!! It was called Lebanese loop where u think your card has been retained. Person behind clocks your pin and goes and withdraws what they can. This was natwest who were excellent :)

Gosh, I didn't hear it had a name!! My OH even spoke to the people behind to tell them the cash machine wasn't working, and directed them to another one, they must have been struggling not to laugh...we can't get any answers out of HSBC< just, we are still investigating....yawn


----------



## fairypop

I quite fancy a 4d scan...sounds good fun. Will you post a piccy ?


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate scum of all sorts and I am fed up with them all. 

so great now i get other half sis to visit nme tonight and offers of taking william out with out me which i dont know if i am ok with at all. but looks like i have no say in it. so i have no help from my own parents and to much from his family. I really hope he will be home soon i dont want his ones down here treating me like an invalid. I am thankful but cant say i dont need it would be rude then. I dont want his two faced sis here either after the rows that happened months ago and this whole thing started over her mates anyway. And i have been told i am not allowed to say it on facebook which i dont appreciate, its my facebook i can say what i will and i am not hiding scum bags or ruining any thing I am telling things liek they are as his friends are asking me how he is to. 

I am not in good form at all and going to have to put on a brave stupid face tonight and talk shit, i think this makes matters worse. I know darren would have instructed his family to help me but i dont want it. I rather get on with it on my own and not put on false faces and have awkward conversations. 

Baby is kicking me so hard it hurts :(


----------



## anna matronic

fairypop said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> My ex husband got scammed for £1300!! It was called Lebanese loop where u think your card has been retained. Person behind clocks your pin and goes and withdraws what they can. This was natwest who were excellent :)
> 
> Gosh, I didn't hear it had a name!! My OH even spoke to the people behind to tell them the cash machine wasn't working, and directed them to another one, they must have been struggling not to laugh...we can't get any answers out of HSBC< just, we are still investigating....yawnClick to expand...

Yeahthe woman behind my husband also had a convo with him and casually said maybe it didn't register. So he thought he'd put his number in wrong and tried again, that's when she clocked his pin. They swiped his card out of the plastic loop they put in the slot and off the went to withdraw the max they could.

He went to bank the next day to report card as retained and the staf went through the retained cards his wasn't there, checked his balance. £1300 gone in 3 transactions within a few hours.

Wankers!!!


----------



## chella

fairypop said:


> I quite fancy a 4d scan...sounds good fun. Will you post a piccy ?

4D Scans are amazing , if u hav the pennies id recommend them and at mine they spotted my placenta lying low which wasnt spotted at my 21 wks one so even better xx


----------



## Cocobelle

I keep being tempted to have a 4D scan but H has decided he want Herbert's little face to be a surprise. I am having a scan at 36 weeks so at least I will get to see him/her again before the BIG day.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Hi! I'm due on Nov 10th, so thought I'd better introduce myself rather than lurk in the background forever! I'm on team yellow (although everyone who I meet seems to have a firm idea of whether it's a boy or a girl - half of them will be very smugly saying they knew all along and the other half will probably lie and say they thought the other way!)

Congratulations to all the 30 weekers! Not long now - I'm thinking I should probably start getting some things sorted at some point soon... As a control freak, this not knowing when they'll come, whether they'll be big or small, etc. is quite worrying for me!

Hope you're ok Anna - you can have my marking/planning if you want once we get to September?!


----------



## Kayley

Will catch up with posts this evening after work but I got a question -

Can you get the HIP Grant form from ANYWHERE else or can only your midwife send it to you?

Feeling so annoyed with her right now because I asked over a week ago for her to send it to me. Finally get some post from her today and she has sent me another MAT B1 form instead! ggggrrrrr

I even said I would go and pick it up from her but she INSISTS on sending it in the post!


----------



## loulabump

Thats silly... my MW filled my HIP form in and gave it to me during my 25 week appointment. Has she said why she wants to post it to you? :shrug:


----------



## Kayley

I didn't get a 25 week appointment with her because its my second pregnancy! No she didn't say why she wouldn't let me go pick it up!
I have text her again. I feel so peeved with her though


----------



## Dragonfly

I had to get mw to send me mine as she forget it on app and you cant get it anywhere i was told as I tried. was in my account in a week of posting it back, really quick! 

Anyway! darren is being send him, they took him 50 miles away for an op left him sittinhg there all dam day because they had no beds or surgions for him! other hospitals where full she he has to come home and wait at home till his op. I thouhght these pins needed in before it sets not a week later or more when they have time to do it! what the deal with having him sitting in a corridor all day with no food in him at all! what sort of deal is that!


----------



## SilasLove

bubbywings said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Any more update on Anna?
> 
> 
> And great news today, NOT ,my other half was down town and was jjumped after asked for money he was owed of a fella he done a tattoo on, they started slagging him and jumped him and broke his ankle, now they send his sis a message saying darren beat them up and smashed their faces in and this fella is 17, that didnt happen as theres a witness to this and I am not one bit happy! they arnt at the hospital despite saying all of them have these injury's when they dont. Darren wants blood i want to press charges as thats what they want to do and are lieing!
> 
> Wow DF, this is really crappy! What a bunch of childish drama - no one needs to deal with any of that. Especially a family who have one young child and one on the way. I absolutely hate when "children" - as they deserve no other definition - come along and try to start things in my life. I feel over it and I really have no time for it.
> 
> Make sure you do a police report with your witness and everything so that hopefully the other story will be proven false and then Darren is free to press charges as he pleases. Good luck! Sorry you are having to deal with this!Click to expand...
> 
> Your little boy Joseph is so handsome! I just love his pic.Click to expand...

Thank you hon! :D



ShanandBoc said:


> Eeek! Im 30 weeks!!! :D :D :D

Woop woop! :happydance: 
Now I am just trying to wrap my head around it, lol. :wacko:



anna matronic said:


> Bloody hell 30 weeks eel, seems like yesteday u deserted us back in 2nd tri 3 weeks ago lol!!!
> 
> Pichi, sounds like iron levels will be low x x x
> 
> just been on the fetal monior for 45 mins eurgh uncomfortable and beens awake since 6 for meds :(

I hope you are doing well Anna! Good luck! :thumbup:



Dragonfly said:


> Dont feel well at all here, trying to keep down my breakfast here :( I think I have gotten really depressed and darrens only away one night here. I know its annoying him as he text, he really does miss us and I know being away from Wiliam for a day and he has his mind on him all day. I cant mentioned the D word (dad) around william for if he cops on like he has done in the night when he woke looking for him he will be in tears. So any one that calls will be warned not to mention him. Thats what makes me sad I think more. And I do not want his sis up here ffs! I am fine coping ffs I dont need her which this all started over sitting here who hasnt spoke to me in months and blamed me on things I didnt do pretending to be my best mate again.




Dragonfly said:


> I had to get mw to send me mine as she forget it on app and you cant get it anywhere i was told as I tried. was in my account in a week of posting it back, really quick!
> 
> Anyway! darren is being send him, they took him 50 miles away for an op left him sittinhg there all dam day because they had no beds or surgions for him! other hospitals where full she he has to come home and wait at home till his op. I thouhght these pins needed in before it sets not a week later or more when they have time to do it! what the deal with having him sitting in a corridor all day with no food in him at all! what sort of deal is that!

Oh my goodness DF! This is definitely no fun at all - I can't imagine! I freak out if my OH has a stomach ache. :wacko: I can't imagine that it is good for Darren's leg for it to sit if he needs surgery? My cousin had to have pins and surgery for her ankle last summer - it was a LONG recovery and now she doesn't have a "regular" ankle anymore - well, what I mean is she can't move it around and everything because she had to get metal plates and what not put in as well.




I am on the worry train today as this baby is not moving! I haven't felt her since I can't even remember when yesterday. We went out last night to the State Fair and walked around for hours - as well as yesterday was a busy day because we went to a bbq before that for a few hours. But once we got home she wasn't moving around either so thought I would just wait it out. Now this morning I haven't felt anything yet ... going to try eating breakfast and see if that gets her going or not. I really hope so :(.

My body is aching so bad from walking around the fair last night. Everything is aching - cannot wait to get in the bath today and relax! May do that after breakfast as Joseph is already down for his morning nap. Have so much housework I need to do today too ... as well as late homework to add to my stress! Bleh ...:wacko:


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome to our 3rd tri thread Celtic Dragon :hi:
I am also on team yellow but have my suspicions, which seem to be different from everyone else that I meet!

Kayley I think it is just from your MW. I hope it doesn't take too long to get to you.

SilasLove, I really think its the week for quiet babies as mine had such a quiet weekend that I was real close to calling the hospital. Today it is business as usual thankfully. I do find when I have been very busy or very active I do seem not to notice much movement at all. While I am sure bubs is just having a lazy few days, if you really are worried, call someone, even if it is just to put your mind at rest. x


----------



## lolpants

Welcome celticdragon!! U welsh?

Ive just got back from consultants appt and everything is perfect :thumbup: :happydance:
She is measuring spot on, all my blood tests were fine and her heartbeat very strong 
Ive been so lucky this pregnancy - just not sleeping and achiness - but no other major problems

Hope everything goes well for you AM

:hugs: DF - I'd be stressing right out if I was in ur situation! Wish u lived closer as Id be there in a flash too help out

Congrats on the 30 weekers :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Girls - i've had a lovely lazy day today- been lazing in a nieghbours huge pool

i'm a tincy bit pink - even with suncream but it was lovely :)

:hugs: to all my girls - hope u all have wriggly happy babies :D


----------



## SilasLove

Well, she has given me a couple little movements. But not her usual very active self as of yet! Of course, I am just not getting to my breakfast! :wacko:

Oh, I took the trash out. My OH should be pleased when he gets home. Lol


----------



## MissyMojo

lol silas - i hoovered my living room before going to the pool xxxx

have ur self a glass of something cold see if it gets ur girl wriggling x


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Hi lolpants! Yup - I'm Welsh, although living down in south West now (closest we can get to being Wales where my DH can get good work!)

MissyMoJo - I'm v.v.v.v.v jealous - would love to be lazing in a warm pool now (instead of lazing on a sofa avoiding washing up/cooking/tidying!)


----------



## Ginger1

Helloo!!

I officially join you ladies tomorrow as well, but decided I couldn't wait any longer so I'm here now!!:blush:

It's all so exciting!! I booked my maternity leave at work today, so it's all feeling a bit real and inevitable now!


----------



## MissyMojo

ive lazed in the pool too long today im a bit pink - now trying to tidy n clean n cook in 38c heat!


----------



## lolpants

Celtic Dragon said:


> Hi lolpants! Yup - I'm Welsh, although living down in south West now (closest we can get to being Wales where my DH can get good work!)

:thumbup: Yey for being Welsh :thumbup:
I live in Cardiff - due only 5 days before you :flower:

Im flying too Menorca Sunday, too stay with my folks for a few days - and they have a pool!! WOOO HOO!! Can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance: Apparently its really hot there at the mo - so I'll be in the pool all day every day
I have an awesome week coming up - Birthday Thursday, going out too see a GnR tribute band Friday, slap up meal Saturday with my bestest friends and then flying too Menorca Sunday and no work till the following Monday! And when I do go back I only have 4 more weeks in work!! :thumbup:

When u starting your leave Ginger?

Lol xx


----------



## Kayley

Cocobelle said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> What a nightmare DF! Your OH should definatly press charges.
> 
> I am having awful back ache again today :(
> 
> Kayley I have been having quite bad lower backache all weekend too, and I never usually suffer with back problems.
> 
> We have been out for meals with friends both Friday and Saturday nights and both times I really struggled to get through the meal it was hurting so much, I just could not get comfortable. At this rate I am going to be carrying a cushion around with me where ever I go!
> 
> DF its good that he will be transferred back so wont be away too long. You DH does sound like he is often in the wars. Must be a worry for you.
> 
> AFM: I think I may be getting braxton hicks but never having had them before I am not sure if they are, or its just baby making my tummy go firm :shrug:Click to expand...

I have been suffering with my back for weeks and weeks now, it bloody hurts! I have to take a cushion with me everywhere and I often use a hot water bottle! My mum reckons boys give you more of a back ache but I don't know about that :s lol


----------



## Ginger1

> When u starting your leave Ginger?

28th October for official maternity, but have got 8 days of annual leave to take before that. My brothers girlfriend had her little girl at 35 weeks last night, so that scared me into thinking that working up until 37 weeks like I'd originally planned wasn't a great idea!

Besides...I'm knackered all the time and fed up with work already! At least I get a couple of days off next week to go and visit my new niece:happydance:

Really jealous of your holiday, Lol, hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Kayley

marinewife101 said:


> anyone elses boobs leak really really bad to where it goes threw padded bras and i wake up in the night with a soaked shirt as well as leak right threw breast pads??

I thought mine felt 'damp' yesterday which I was shocked at because surely its wayyy too early lol. I think I would c*** myself if they were leaking already! I feel for you hun, maybe its time to buy some breast pads already!


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> Bloody hell 30 weeks eel, seems like yesteday u deserted us back in 2nd tri 3 weeks ago lol!!!
> 
> Pichi, sounds like iron levels will be low x x x
> 
> just been on the fetal monior for 45 mins eurgh uncomfortable and beens awake since 6 for meds :(

I feel for you hun having to be in hospital. Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Kayley

loulabump said:


> Well I have had a bloody crappy weekend!
> 
> Been so looking forward to my 4D scan, went for it and spent 2 hours trying to get baby to move his hands and feet from his face, but alas no joy there. Cannot recommend babybond highly enough though, as because he wouldn't cooperate rather than giving me rubbish pics/DVD they have let me book a rescan for this Saturday so not only do I get to see him again but they will measure him again and I can see how much he has grown in a week, and hopefully get some cute pictures of him to take home and stare at!
> 
> Yesterday though was even worse, went to my mums to have my Sunday lunch and an email came through to my phone saying a payment had been confirmed from my paypal account for $10... thought this was very dodgy as I hadn't bought anything from any American sites, or any sites for that matter.
> 
> I logged onto my account and 3 more $10 transactions had gone through within the space of 5 minutes! Argh! Obviously someone had got my paypal password and was just buying things! There was no money in my paypal account but it is linked to my bank so money was just been taken and I was just sat in complete shock watching the money disappear!
> 
> Changed my password as quickly as I could, as well as my email password so the hacker wasn't able to reset it him/herself... then reported to paypal... but by the time I had done all this $50 had been taken, really bad :(
> 
> Paypal have been great though and have quickly dealt with it and I recieved an email from them this morning saying the money would be refunded within 5 working days... problem is until then my bank is practically empty... I so hope next weekend is better!!


What a nightmare! Sorry to hear your weekend didnt do well.
I was told recently that hacking into internet banking and paypal sites etc has gone up by 30% in the last month! Its shocking!!


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> In Double Digits now!!! Yay!!! :happydance: trying to sleep here cuz it is 5:00 am but Bryelle is kickng me and having some party in my uterus! :cloud9:
> 
> Jace starts Kindergarten today! :cry: My baby boy is officially a big boy! He is Super Excited too!! Picked his clothes out last night and said "Mommy I have to look cool and I need to wear cologne to smell cool too!" lol

lol bless your son asking to wear cologne! How cute!! :D


----------



## Mumtobe1985

well i am offivially 27 weeks today and a great pregnancy but now i feel like absolute crap water infection topped by killer anti biotics and low iron lol hows everyone else?? x


----------



## Kayley

Celtic Dragon said:


> Hi lolpants! Yup - I'm Welsh, although living down in south West now (closest we can get to being Wales where my DH can get good work!)
> 
> MissyMoJo - I'm v.v.v.v.v jealous - would love to be lazing in a warm pool now (instead of lazing on a sofa avoiding washing up/cooking/tidying!)

Where abouts in South West are you?


----------



## lolpants

Ginger1 said:


> When u starting your leave Ginger?
> 
> 28th October for official maternity, but have got 8 days of annual leave to take before that. My brothers girlfriend had her little girl at 35 weeks last night, so that scared me into thinking that working up until 37 weeks like I'd originally planned wasn't a great idea!
> 
> Besides...I'm knackered all the time and fed up with work already! At least I get a couple of days off next week to go and visit my new niece:happydance:
> 
> Really jealous of your holiday, Lol, hope you have a great time!!Click to expand...


My actual maternity leave starts 26th Oct - but Ive used saved holidays plus brought forward holidays from next year so I'll finish on 1st Oct - exactly 35 weeks!! :happydance: Hopefully Phoebe won't make an appearance that early - as Im planning on doing lots of last minute buying and sorting those last few weeks! And I have a weekend away Mid Oct! I get the being fed up in work already - Its so much harder to get up in the morning - I really am just on countdown now!


Lol xx


----------



## Kayley

Ginger1 said:


> When u starting your leave Ginger?
> 
> 28th October for official maternity, but have got 8 days of annual leave to take before that. My brothers girlfriend had her little girl at 35 weeks last night, so that scared me into thinking that working up until 37 weeks like I'd originally planned wasn't a great idea!
> 
> Besides...I'm knackered all the time and fed up with work already! At least I get a couple of days off next week to go and visit my new niece:happydance:
> 
> Really jealous of your holiday, Lol, hope you have a great time!!Click to expand...

I'm only taking a week off before my due date! Although I'm starting to worry I may have to take more time off - especially with the rate bumpy is growing lol


----------



## pichi

i come off on maternity leave officially on the 1st November - i'm due the 10th! but, i am taking a week and a bit off prior to that so technically my leave will start around October 20th


----------



## SilasLove

I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.


----------



## Dragonfly

cops here darrens home, giving statement. And william is running around stealing the cops keys and anything else he can get off them.


----------



## majm1241

Thank Goodness DF! Good luck and I hope those Punks get what's deserved to them!


----------



## Kayley

SilasLove said:


> I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.

Do you not get a certain amount of time off as maternity leave in the US? :o


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> In Double Digits now!!! Yay!!! :happydance: trying to sleep here cuz it is 5:00 am but Bryelle is kickng me and having some party in my uterus! :cloud9:
> 
> Jace starts Kindergarten today! :cry: My baby boy is officially a big boy! He is Super Excited too!! Picked his clothes out last night and said "Mommy I have to look cool and I need to wear cologne to smell cool too!" lol
> 
> lol bless your son asking to wear cologne! How cute!! :DClick to expand...

LOL Thanks! :hugs: Yeah he got to it this morning too! Be fore I could stop him he got 2 squirts out... Right in the face too! LOL


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.
> 
> Do you not get a certain amount of time off as maternity leave in the US? :oClick to expand...

It's like 6 weeks and they don't have to pay you. Health care SUCKS here!!!


----------



## pichi

we're lucky over here that we can take up to a year. I'm planning on taking 9 months though


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> In Double Digits now!!! Yay!!! :happydance: trying to sleep here cuz it is 5:00 am but Bryelle is kickng me and having some party in my uterus! :cloud9:
> 
> Jace starts Kindergarten today! :cry: My baby boy is officially a big boy! He is Super Excited too!! Picked his clothes out last night and said "Mommy I have to look cool and I need to wear cologne to smell cool too!" lol
> 
> lol bless your son asking to wear cologne! How cute!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> LOL Thanks! :hugs: Yeah he got to it this morning too! Be fore I could stop him he got 2 squirts out... Right in the face too! LOLClick to expand...

oh no lol bless him! Did the other kids think he was cool because he was wearing it? haha (just like daddy eh?)


----------



## SilasLove

Kayley said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.
> 
> Do you not get a certain amount of time off as maternity leave in the US? :oClick to expand...

It depends on your job and benefits. I am sure some women in the US have great maternity leaves - although I think most last around 6 weeks or so for the norm. But unless you have benefits/good benefits you are not guaranteed maternity leave.


----------



## anna matronic

I am off now!! Off sick then mat leave kicks in when he comes lol, if I make 37 weeks I estimate 20 October ish :)

but my plan was the same as pichi :)


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Where abouts in South West are you?[/QUOTE]

I'm in sunny Cornwall! Originally from South East Wales though -Brecon Beacons.


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.
> 
> Do you not get a certain amount of time off as maternity leave in the US? :oClick to expand...
> 
> It's like 6 weeks and they don't have to pay you. Health care SUCKS here!!!Click to expand...

OMG thats crazy! We can have upto 9 months paid leave and then a further 3 unpaid! I was thinking about going back to work after 6 months and thought that even that may be too soon!


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.
> 
> Do you not get a certain amount of time off as maternity leave in the US? :oClick to expand...
> 
> It's like 6 weeks and they don't have to pay you. Health care SUCKS here!!!Click to expand...

Ha, yes. This sounds much better than how I was trying to explain it! Lol


----------



## Kayley

Celtic Dragon said:


> Where abouts in South West are you?

I'm in sunny Cornwall! Originally from South East Wales though -Brecon Beacons.[/QUOTE]

Cornwall is lovely! I havn't been there or to Brecon Beacons since I was a kid though :(


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> I am off now!! Off sick then mat leave kicks in when he comes lol, if I make 37 weeks I estimate 20 October ish :)
> 
> but my plan was the same as pichi :)

i saved up my holidays and spread them over the course of the 9 months so i'm off 2 weeks next month and then a week before maternity leave starts :) 

then OH is taking 2 weeks paternity leave and a weeks holiday - then he'll be back to work for a few weeks only to be home again for 2 weeks over the christmas period :D


----------



## MissyMojo

ive been unemployed since moving to cyprus - soo boring! find myself wishing i was working.

have made shepherds pie for tea at hubbys req, and decided after standing in the hot kitchen for an hour, that i want ice cream!


----------



## Kayley

pichi said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am off now!! Off sick then mat leave kicks in when he comes lol, if I make 37 weeks I estimate 20 October ish :)
> 
> but my plan was the same as pichi :)
> 
> i saved up my holidays and spread them over the course of the 9 months so i'm off 2 weeks next month and then a week before maternity leave starts :)
> 
> then OH is taking 2 weeks paternity leave and a weeks holiday - then he'll be back to work for a few weeks only to be home again for 2 weeks over the christmas period :DClick to expand...

I think my OH is planning on taking 2 weeks paternity and then 1 weeks holiday - but hes having trouble with his work at the moment


----------



## pichi

mmm ice cream....


trying not to eat anything sugary now though ¬____¬




Kayley said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am off now!! Off sick then mat leave kicks in when he comes lol, if I make 37 weeks I estimate 20 October ish :)
> 
> but my plan was the same as pichi :)
> 
> i saved up my holidays and spread them over the course of the 9 months so i'm off 2 weeks next month and then a week before maternity leave starts :)
> 
> then OH is taking 2 weeks paternity leave and a weeks holiday - then he'll be back to work for a few weeks only to be home again for 2 weeks over the christmas period :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think my OH is planning on taking 2 weeks paternity and then 1 weeks holiday - but hes having trouble with his work at the momentClick to expand...

hope he gets things sorted. 
OH was going to see if he could hold off on his paternity leave till i actually go into labour. so he get's his 2 weeks at least when she's here instead of taking the paternity leave for her to be late..


----------



## Ginger1

> I'm in sunny Cornwall! Originally from South East Wales though -Brecon Beacons.

I love the Brecon Beacons...I went walking up there a lot until I was pregnant, it's definitely out of the question now though and I really miss it! I really love Cornwall too, just wish they'd get a car ferry from Swansea to Ilfracombe to shorten the evil drive round over the Bridge!

I live near the Western end of the Beacons close to the Mynydd Ddu. :) 

I'm going to take the full 9 months maternity leave..I didn't realise things were so tough for new mums in the US!! :(


----------



## Kayley

Kayley said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am off now!! Off sick then mat leave kicks in when he comes lol, if I make 37 weeks I estimate 20 October ish :)
> 
> but my plan was the same as pichi :)
> 
> i saved up my holidays and spread them over the course of the 9 months so i'm off 2 weeks next month and then a week before maternity leave starts :)
> 
> then OH is taking 2 weeks paternity leave and a weeks holiday - then he'll be back to work for a few weeks only to be home again for 2 weeks over the christmas period :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think my OH is planning on taking 2 weeks paternity and then 1 weeks holiday - but hes having trouble with his work at the momentClick to expand...


Also I've still got 12 working days to take off between now and the start of my maternity leave! Then when I go back to my job after maternity leave (approx August 2011) I have 6 weeks holiday to take within about 8 months


----------



## SilasLove

MissyMojo said:


> ive been unemployed since moving to cyprus - soo boring! find myself wishing i was working.
> 
> have made shepherds pie for tea at hubbys req, and decided after standing in the hot kitchen for an hour, that i want ice cream!

I really don't think I am the SAHM type to be completely honest. I have enjoyed being home with my son for the past almost 10 months - but I like working and making my own money. I am so happy I finish school in Sept. so that once baby is here and I am good to go I can get to job hunting and hopefully find a job in my degree field. Before this I have only worked at gas stations and general stores - so hoping to get a much better job with good benefits. :thumbup:

I would love to work in a school - as they get good breaks when it comes to holidays and everything. But, either way just hoping to work somewhere in the Education field.

Of course, I am sad that I will have to leave our 2nd child so soon. But its just too hard anymore to be a one income family - so its just something I almost have to do as well.

& Ice cream sounds wonderful! :haha:


----------



## pichi

thats the same with me. i had to try squish 6 weeks worth of holidays in before maternity leave started haha


----------



## majm1241

Have to share these. :cloud9: Here are Jace's Pictures for the 1st Day of his School Days! He started Kindegarten today! :cry: :kiss:

He was not wanting me to take pics! lol
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-44.jpg

Daddy and Jace walking up to his Big Boy School.
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-40.jpg

Excited Much!? LOL
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-38.jpg

My Handsome Pumpkin Little!
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-36.jpg

It's so quiet here at home! I miss him! :cry:


----------



## Kayley

pichi said:


> mmm ice cream....
> 
> 
> trying not to eat anything sugary now though ¬____¬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am off now!! Off sick then mat leave kicks in when he comes lol, if I make 37 weeks I estimate 20 October ish :)
> 
> but my plan was the same as pichi :)
> 
> i saved up my holidays and spread them over the course of the 9 months so i'm off 2 weeks next month and then a week before maternity leave starts :)
> 
> then OH is taking 2 weeks paternity leave and a weeks holiday - then he'll be back to work for a few weeks only to be home again for 2 weeks over the christmas period :DClick to expand...
> 
> I think my OH is planning on taking 2 weeks paternity and then 1 weeks holiday - but hes having trouble with his work at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> hope he gets things sorted.
> OH was going to see if he could hold off on his paternity leave till i actually go into labour. so he get's his 2 weeks at least when she's here instead of taking the paternity leave for her to be late..Click to expand...

Yep I think they can do this - then you just phone them and say GET HOME NOW lol! 

My OH gets free time off for hospital appointments and midwife appointments too :D


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> In Double Digits now!!! Yay!!! :happydance: trying to sleep here cuz it is 5:00 am but Bryelle is kickng me and having some party in my uterus! :cloud9:
> 
> Jace starts Kindergarten today! :cry: My baby boy is officially a big boy! He is Super Excited too!! Picked his clothes out last night and said "Mommy I have to look cool and I need to wear cologne to smell cool too!" lol
> 
> lol bless your son asking to wear cologne! How cute!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> LOL Thanks! :hugs: Yeah he got to it this morning too! Be fore I could stop him he got 2 squirts out... Right in the face too! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> oh no lol bless him! Did the other kids think he was cool because he was wearing it? haha (just like daddy eh?)Click to expand...

Not sure! :haha: I guess I'll find out when I pick him up in less than 2 hours! :happydance: LOL Yes, He is His Daddy's Mini Me! LOL


----------



## pichi

aw thats good. my OH doesn't get that :( i usuallly just go to midwife appointments on my own though - i don't mind. nothing very exciting happens at them anyway hah

majm1241: how old is your wee one?


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Have to share these. :cloud9: Here are Jace's Pictures for the 1st Day of his School Days! He started Kindegarten today! :cry: :kiss:
> 
> He was not wanting me to take pics! lol
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-44.jpg
> 
> Daddy and Jace walking up to his Big Boy School.
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-40.jpg
> 
> Excited Much!? LOL
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-38.jpg
> 
> My Handsome Pumpkin Little!
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-36.jpg
> 
> It's so quiet here at home! I miss him! :cry:
> 
> Cheese!!

Oh my goodness! I know it must have been a sad day for you - but he is just a handsome guy, isn't he? I can't imagine how quiet it actually is for you ... but imagine you'll get to liking that at some point before baby arrives lol. :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

majm - he is adorable!! 

I remember my DD's first day at school - it comes round all too quickly! I think I was in tears lol


----------



## majm1241

pichi said:


> aw thats good. my OH doesn't get that :( i usuallly just go to midwife appointments on my own though - i don't mind. nothing very exciting happens at them anyway hah
> 
> majm1241: how old is your wee one?

He will turn 6 on January 1st.



SilasLove said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Have to share these. :cloud9: Here are Jace's Pictures for the 1st Day of his School Days! He started Kindegarten today! :cry: :kiss:
> 
> He was not wanting me to take pics! lol
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-44.jpg
> 
> Daddy and Jace walking up to his Big Boy School.
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-40.jpg
> 
> Excited Much!? LOL
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-38.jpg
> 
> My Handsome Pumpkin Little!
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-36.jpg
> 
> It's so quiet here at home! I miss him! :cry:
> 
> Oh my goodness! I know it must have been a sad day for you - but he is just a handsome guy, isn't he? I can't imagine how quiet it actually is for you ... but imagine you'll get to liking that at some point before baby arrives lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, he keeps it vey busy here. LOL Too quiet now! I can actually get more done without getting called "Mom!" For something but I miss it! LOL I must get use to this and then prepare for when Bryelle Arrives!


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> majm - he is adorable!!
> 
> I remember my DD's first day at school - it comes round all too quickly! I think I was in tears lol

Thanks! :hugs: I wanted to cry, but managed to hold back the tears. LOL


----------



## bubbywings

Kayley said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I find myself experiencing job envy, but seriously! I wanted a job so badly before I was noticably pregnant - but no one ever called. And now they wouldn't give me a job if they were getting paid to. So I have to wait until after I have the baby - and then I probably wont be ready anymore! Eh ... I wish I had a job to go on maternity leave from, lol. Of course, in the U.S. maternity leave is barely existent so I would probably be stuck working till I popped.
> 
> Do you not get a certain amount of time off as maternity leave in the US? :oClick to expand...

By law in U.S. we get at least 12 weeks. At my job we get 6 weeks paid, any additional weeks are unpaid if you don't have enough leave hours available. We have short and long term disability.


----------



## Kayley

YAY I finally got an avatar sorted lol


----------



## pichi

woop woop. i need to make a new one. fed up lookin at my ugly mug haha

oh i can't stop worrying about this stupid GTT on thursday ¬__¬


----------



## Kayley

I'm gunna sound thick now Pichi! Whats a GTT?


----------



## pichi

glucose tolerance test :blush:


----------



## Kayley

to find out if your diabetic?


----------



## Ginger1

Good luck for Thursday, Pichi:hugs:


----------



## mystika802

I have my glucose test Thursday too along with my Rhogam shot :s


----------



## pichi

thanks girls. yeah kayley, just to check and see because for some reason i was a little bit too high when i got my bloods taken on thursday. i think i'm panicking over nothing... i hope. i got my blood taken last thurs not long after having breakfast so i am hoping that is why my blood sugar was .1 over... *fingers crossed* it was fine at 10 weeks :dohh:

good luck mystika.


----------



## Kayley

Good luck hun! Hope it goes well xx


----------



## pichi

thank you. like i said i am probably fretting over nothing. it's just come as a bit of a shock because i've never had a problem before with my blood sugars...

i'm blaming the glass of orange juice and rice crispies i had before i went :haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

what happens if you do fail the GTT?


----------



## pichi

I think you have to do another test and if you fail that you get diagnosed with gestational diabetes. I think my 7.1 was a fluke tho


----------



## Cocobelle

Majm your little guy is just too cute! Bless him.

I can't wait to start maternity leave, I have 2 orders I am working on and when they are done, that is it! I am going to have to use a few of my Keeping In Touch days in January as one of them can't be completed until then but other than that I plan on taking 9 months. I am looking forward to it.

My H is hopefully going to be able to take 2 weeks off but if he doesn't work he doesn't get paid so we will have to see how things go.

I hope things go ok at your GTT Pichi, I am seeing my midwife tomorrow so I am going to ask her about my results as I am just assuming I passed my Lucozade Challenge as I had it about 3 weeks ago! It will be interesting to see if Herbert has decided to move or not as it can't be comfy being stuck sideways! 

After a very quiet weekend, I am feeling loads of movement today so I am happy :happydance:


----------



## pichi

I can't wait for maternity leave either but I have a good 2 months go to get :( hope its lucozade I get to drink and not some yucky gloopy crap hah

Urgh peanut is stretching and my the feeling of it, it feels like she's shoving her feet (or hands) in my foof


----------



## Bartness

I get 6 weeks of partial pay (short term disability) but since its considered an "illness" it doesnt kick in until a week after Jaxon is born. I got one week of vacation to use up before my leave can start, and then I can take an additional 6 wks unpaid time off. I'm planning on going back to work sometime after the new year in January.


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> YAY I finally got an avatar sorted lol

Yay! I Love it too! :kiss:



pichi said:


> woop woop. i need to make a new one. *fed up lookin at my ugly mug haha*
> 
> oh i can't stop worrying about this stupid GTT on thursday ¬__¬

Puh-Lease! You are gorgeous Hon! :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> *Majm your little guy is just too cute! Bless him.*
> 
> I can't wait to start maternity leave, I have 2 orders I am working on and when they are done, that is it! I am going to have to use a few of my Keeping In Touch days in January as one of them can't be completed until then but other than that I plan on taking 9 months. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> My H is hopefully going to be able to take 2 weeks off but if he doesn't work he doesn't get paid so we will have to see how things go.
> 
> I hope things go ok at your GTT Pichi, I am seeing my midwife tomorrow so I am going to ask her about my results as I am just assuming I passed my Lucozade Challenge as I had it about 3 weeks ago! It will be interesting to see if Herbert has decided to move or not as it can't be comfy being stuck sideways!
> 
> *After a very quiet weekend, I am feeling loads of movement today so I am happy* :happydance:

Thanks Hon! :hugs:

Bryelle is Very Active today too! :happydance: Her kicks and punches are getting stronger too! :cloud9:


----------



## rowleypolie

i had to take the 3 hour glucose test too- but i still havent heard back. I am really hoping that is because everything is ok but my MW is really old and forgetful so maybe she wont call for a few more days!


----------



## Happyhayley

I guess I don't know what gestational diabetes does to the baby. All i've ever heard is that you'll have a bigger then normal baby


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls 

welcome to tuesday!

its 6am where i am and the sun is just coming up the sky is a lovely shade of pinky orange and i'm looking fwds to another sunny and hot day in cyprus,


a friend has her GTT at 8:30 so im going with her to keep her company during the 2hr wait, my hubby is a medic at the med centre so we're gonnna hide in his office in the air con for a few hours :)

im just a tincy bit darker after larking about in the pool yesterday :doh: think a strapless bikini top is in order to even out these tan lines of mine!


----------



## MattsMommy

Add me to the list!! I am due the 19th and I am on team blue!!


----------



## MattsMommy

Add me to the list!! I am due the 19th and I am on team blue!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Urgh! Been awake since 5am with a horrible headache, feels like someone is poking pins into the back of my eyes! :cry: Bubs was really quiet all last night but seems to have woken up again now.
Just don't want to go into work today, OH has day off and is still snoring!


----------



## happigail

pinklizzy said:


> Urgh! Been awake since 5am with a horrible headache, feels like someone is poking pins into the back of my eyes! :cry: Bubs was really quiet all last night but seems to have woken up again now.
> Just don't want to go into work today, OH has day off and is still snoring!

that sounds like a migraine :( you should stay home, espesh if you've not had enough sleep.


----------



## happigail

i'm actually allowed to post in here now! 27 weeks today. Bit nervous as i have a consultant appointment today :s


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :flower:

Feeling a little less worried today. 

Peanut was having fun in my tum last night haha sticking her bum out at me, tickling my bellybutton, its such an odd thing to watch my belly jiggle and shake on its own haha

I'm just hoping she's not getting overly big in there... A nice 7lb would do :blush: think I have a fear of having a big baby


----------



## Kayley

I think I had a gymnast in me last night! Bubba wouldn't stop moving alllll night!

Also reduced me to tears last night and this morning as my back was hurting so so so much! Will def have to mention it to the midwife when I see her next.


----------



## pichi

Have you got a support band? Apparently they are good. I plan on getting an abdominal band for after peanuts born


----------



## loulabump

my babies sleeping pattern seems to have really changed! getting a lot more movement during the day now and not as much at night hehe xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My morning sickness is back again. I felt it yesterday morning but its only at 6 am while still awake as Darren had to go to hospiotal with his pain and came back sedated. i was hungry at 4 and ate to see if it helped, a banana. I knew I would be sick so no rough foods. could be stress of all that was happening, though not stressed running about at 4 am not good.


----------



## Claireyh

Hello everyone!!

I've moved over, I'm not quite 27 weeks, but I'm ready!

My due date has changed since 1st tri, I'm due 26th and I'm team blue if it could be changed on the first page please?!

I've been lurking, but will staqrt to post a bit more now!!

Hope everyone is well today :flower:

xxx


----------



## newbie

I keep checking my account online to see if the HIP grant has gone in yet. Only posted it Friday but I need it - so many things I keep seeing that I wanna get, rather frustrating!
How long did anyone else's take?

xxx


----------



## pichi

my HIP grant took about 10 days x


----------



## Claireyh

Mine took Monday to Monday, I was well impressed! Posted it last monday and got it yesterday!

xxx


----------



## loulabump

My HIP took 7 working days to go into my bank xx


----------



## newbie

Thanks girls. xxx


----------



## Kayley

I havn't even got the form yet! grrr


----------



## Kayley

pichi said:


> Have you got a support band? Apparently they are good. I plan on getting an abdominal band for after peanuts born

Yeah I do have a support band that I use every day! I must admit it is a miracle worker, if I don't wear it my back feels like its going to give way! The top of my back has started to hurt today aswell. Its not good


----------



## Dragonfly

my grant took about 7 days to post and in my account all together. no messing about there. 

That arse that broke darrens leg is up in court next week he was in jail all night and let out on bail on conditions to stay away. That was quick getting court! though darrens suffering will go on longer anyway.


----------



## majm1241

OMG I am TIRED! I hate waking up during the night to have to potty and then having a hard time falling back to sleep! :growlmad: Then getting up at 6:30 a.m. everyday to take Jace to school is gonna kill me! Gotta get use to this! LOL Especially for when Bryelle gets here!!!!


----------



## Happyhayley

Well I'm finally here! I feel almost not pregnant enough to move over yet but the ticker says its time. At the same time I feel to pregnant for 2nd tri now. I've been waiting forever. I've posted a few times but now I finally feel less like a party crasher


----------



## vinteenage

Hi there girls, I'm moving into the 3rd tri too! 
Finn's been kicking up a storm in celebration it seems...


----------



## majm1241

Welcome over ladies! :hugs: 

I will officially be here in a week from today! That means ALL November Sparklers will OFFICIALLY be in 3rd Tri! 

December Dreamers will be joining us Officially in 1 Week and 1 Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cyctus again! and I cant get to doc ffs and I will turn in to a cranberry if I drink any more of that juice! ouch ouch !


----------



## mystika802

Hi ladies, glad to see most of us are over here now from 2nd trimester, I felt really out of place early too and came over :)


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> I have cyctus again! and I cant get to doc ffs and I will turn in to a cranberry if I drink any more of that juice! ouch ouch !

do you mean cystitis? 

this sounds so weird but when i get this or a UTI i drink a heap of water and sit on the loo while still drinking haha. sound really mad i know! also, to prevent it coming back i take cranberry capsules. one a day :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragonfly

yes and i do nothing but drink water and pee and cranberry and it dosnt seem to work it comes back all the time. I am fed up with it and my doc wont give me anything she wants me to do down and i cant even get out now with a toddler and partner with broken leg. i had this in last pregnancy and was given something.


----------



## octoberbabe

hi, i've been lurking for awhile but haven't posted. i'm on team pink!


----------



## marinewife101

well i officially join tomorrow =) YAYA!!


----------



## majm1241

octoberbabe said:


> hi, i've been lurking for awhile but haven't posted. i'm on team pink!

Hi Hon! Welcome! :hugs: When is your EDD and I'll add you?


----------



## vinteenage

Dragonfly said:


> yes and i do nothing but drink water and pee and cranberry and it dosnt seem to work it comes back all the time. I am fed up with it and my doc wont give me anything she wants me to do down and i cant even get out now with a toddler and partner with broken leg. i had this in last pregnancy and was given something.

*STOP DRINKING CRANBERRY JUICE!*

Cranberry juice will only help UTI's. With cysistis it only makes it worse and can cause it to come back quicker. I have interstitial cystitis and all of my doctors and my midwife told me to stay away from cranberry juice/pills/anything. Try drinking a ton of water and tea (peppermint tea always helps me). Also, can you get anything like Azo in the UK? It's a complete god send and while it won't cure the cystitis, it will help get rid of the pain and give you relief while you drown yourself in liquids. Constant drinking is the only way to get rid of it. Do *not* drink cranberry though!

ETA: Also, citrus, fake sugars, powdered drinks and anything containing MSG (like Chinese food) can be huge triggers for cystitis. Try not having any of that for a couple days and you'll probably notice a difference. I've also found that when I'm drinking, making my bladder as full as possible before I pee helps. It's super uncomfortable but it helps get the "bad stuff" out of there quicker since you force it all out at once, rather than just little bits at a time...if that makes sense.


----------



## fairypop

I posted my HIP grant form on the 16th August but nothing yet :(


----------



## Claireyh

Ladies,

WOndering if you could help me?! :flower:

The last couple of days I've been having some (TMI) pains in my foof. They are not on the inside, they are on the outside on both sides if you get what I mean?!?! It feels like I'm bruised, like after rough :sex: if you get me? But we haven't done anything like that.

Just a bit weird and wondered if anyone else has had the same. I complained to hubster and he said to ask on here teehee!

TIA

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure claire, i get aches in my groin - feels like pulled muscle - damn kids beating us up b4 we get our first hugs! :rofl:


----------



## Claireyh

I know, it's perplexing!!! All these little niggles and stuff, it's like how are you making me feel like that?!?! teehee!!

xxx


----------



## Claireyh

Oh and just seen your picsture montage, so lovely hun!

xxx


----------



## lolpants

Claireyh said:


> The last couple of days I've been having some (TMI) pains in my foof. They are not on the inside, they are on the outside on both sides if you get what I mean?!?! It feels like I'm bruised, like after rough :sex: if you get me? But we haven't done anything like that.

Ive also had pains the last couple of nights - kinda around the outside :blush: had to take painkillers and rub sudocream in as so sore that I can't sleep :( Was gonna research on it this evening - will let u know if I find anything :thumbup:

Welcome to the new 3rd Tri'ers!! :happydance: 1 week and were all here!!

Lol xx


----------



## Claireyh

lolpants said:


> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> The last couple of days I've been having some (TMI) pains in my foof. They are not on the inside, they are on the outside on both sides if you get what I mean?!?! It feels like I'm bruised, like after rough :sex: if you get me? But we haven't done anything like that.
> 
> Ive also had pains the last couple of nights - kinda around the outside :blush: had to take painkillers and rub sudocream in as so sore that I can't sleep :( Was gonna research on it this evening - will let u know if I find anything :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the new 3rd Tri'ers!! :happydance: 1 week and were all here!!
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I've had a look but I can't see anything at the moment. They seem to be getting worse too booooo 

xxx


----------



## lolpants

Im finding stuff that seems too mainly blame varicose veins or yeast infection?

Im just gonna struggle on till after my hols, and bring it up in my next midwife appt - I don't think its anything serious (not for me anyways)

One website refers to it as cheeseburger crotch!! Lovely!!

Lol xx


----------



## Claireyh

lolpants said:


> One website refers to it as cheeseburger crotch!! Lovely!!
> 
> Lol xx

:haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl:


Delightful!!

Nah, I don't think it's serious, just really weird. Hmmmm...YI is interesting though, I have a feeling I might be starting one, we'll see.

xxx


----------



## marinewife101

hey i agree.. i feel as tho i may have a yeast infection as well.. had sex last night and now im having creamy chunky white tmi!! not sure if its semen?? hha or something else.. i also have that very sore feeling in my vag area.. seems to be worse at night.. im going to give my doc a call in the next day or so.. to see what she says


----------



## Claireyh

marinewife101 said:


> hey i agree.. i feel as tho i may have a yeast infection as well.. had sex last night and now im having creamy chunky white tmi!! not sure if its semen?? hha or something else.. i also have that very sore feeling in my vag area.. seems to be worse at night.. im going to give my doc a call in the next day or so.. to see what she says

I'm going to do the same, if it still feels funny on Thursday, I'm going to try and see Doctor, am back to work next week can't be doing with feeling uncomfy!!

xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

guh I caught a cough and sore throat from someone. My husband and my son are not sick thankfully but its just me and i hate it


----------



## Dragonfly

vinteenage said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> yes and i do nothing but drink water and pee and cranberry and it dosnt seem to work it comes back all the time. I am fed up with it and my doc wont give me anything she wants me to do down and i cant even get out now with a toddler and partner with broken leg. i had this in last pregnancy and was given something.
> 
> *STOP DRINKING CRANBERRY JUICE!*
> 
> Cranberry juice will only help UTI's. With cysistis it only makes it worse and can cause it to come back quicker. I have interstitial cystitis and all of my doctors and my midwife told me to stay away from cranberry juice/pills/anything. Try drinking a ton of water and tea (peppermint tea always helps me). Also, can you get anything like Azo in the UK? It's a complete god send and while it won't cure the cystitis, it will help get rid of the pain and give you relief while you drown yourself in liquids. Constant drinking is the only way to get rid of it. Do *not* drink cranberry though!
> 
> ETA: Also, citrus, fake sugars, powdered drinks and anything containing MSG (like Chinese food) can be huge triggers for cystitis. Try not having any of that for a couple days and you'll probably notice a difference. I've also found that when I'm drinking, making my bladder as full as possible before I pee helps. It's super uncomfortable but it helps get the "bad stuff" out of there quicker since you force it all out at once, rather than just little bits at a time...if that makes sense.Click to expand...

 I dont drink sugary stuff as i found it did make it worse, i do drink cranbery and lime spritzer which is sugar free as a treat and only when I got it this time so had it before that. I dont eat chinese food either , unless i just stick to water, i know its a pregnancy thing i had it with william.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Claireyh said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> hey i agree.. i feel as tho i may have a yeast infection as well.. had sex last night and now im having creamy chunky white tmi!! not sure if its semen?? hha or something else.. i also have that very sore feeling in my vag area.. seems to be worse at night.. im going to give my doc a call in the next day or so.. to see what she says
> 
> I'm going to do the same, if it still feels funny on Thursday, I'm going to try and see Doctor, am back to work next week can't be doing with feeling uncomfy!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Could just be increased blood supply to that area? :shrug: The joys...!


----------



## marinewife101

Celtic Dragon said:


> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> hey i agree.. i feel as tho i may have a yeast infection as well.. had sex last night and now im having creamy chunky white tmi!! not sure if its semen?? hha or something else.. i also have that very sore feeling in my vag area.. seems to be worse at night.. im going to give my doc a call in the next day or so.. to see what she says
> 
> I'm going to do the same, if it still feels funny on Thursday, I'm going to try and see Doctor, am back to work next week can't be doing with feeling uncomfy!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Could just be increased blood supply to that area? :shrug: The joys...!Click to expand...


well the doctor said it pressure as this is not my first and so things are not as they used to be haha.. and i will feel that sooner.. also because michaels head is right on my cervix and putting alot of pressure on me down there.. but the cm is whats got me thinking i have one..

anyone else really lightheaded and dizzy at night with horrible heartburn only when laying down... im not sure what is causing this as its only at night when i feel like im hanging upside down haha


----------



## vinteenage

Dragonfly said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> yes and i do nothing but drink water and pee and cranberry and it dosnt seem to work it comes back all the time. I am fed up with it and my doc wont give me anything she wants me to do down and i cant even get out now with a toddler and partner with broken leg. i had this in last pregnancy and was given something.
> 
> *STOP DRINKING CRANBERRY JUICE!*
> 
> Cranberry juice will only help UTI's. With cysistis it only makes it worse and can cause it to come back quicker. I have interstitial cystitis and all of my doctors and my midwife told me to stay away from cranberry juice/pills/anything. Try drinking a ton of water and tea (peppermint tea always helps me). Also, can you get anything like Azo in the UK? It's a complete god send and while it won't cure the cystitis, it will help get rid of the pain and give you relief while you drown yourself in liquids. Constant drinking is the only way to get rid of it. Do *not* drink cranberry though!
> 
> ETA: Also, citrus, fake sugars, powdered drinks and anything containing MSG (like Chinese food) can be huge triggers for cystitis. Try not having any of that for a couple days and you'll probably notice a difference. I've also found that when I'm drinking, making my bladder as full as possible before I pee helps. It's super uncomfortable but it helps get the "bad stuff" out of there quicker since you force it all out at once, rather than just little bits at a time...if that makes sense.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont drink sugary stuff as i found it did make it worse, i do drink cranbery and lime spritzer which is sugar free as a treat and only when I got it this time so had it before that. I dont eat chinese food either , unless i just stick to water, i know its a pregnancy thing i had it with william.Click to expand...

Just realized my post came off as really harsh, I'm sorry! I've been dealing with interstitial cystitis for about two years and it really sucks. I feel your pain! My best luck with keeping it at bay has been drinking tons of water, tea, and fruit juice (but not cranberry). I would look into Azo, there must be something similar in Ireland! It really is a huge savior and makes you feel human again. It does turn your pee really orange though...
:hugs:


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, glad we are all keeping well. I got back from camping at the weekend and have been exhausted ever since. A week in a tent is not a good thing when your pregnant. Went for my 4d scan again yesterday for the 2nd time and guess what, she still wasn't playing. One good thing is she has gone head down in the last week, but was far too comfy to show us her face. The sonographer has only had it happen to her twice where both attempts failed so am booked in again in 2 weeks time for last attempt!


----------



## GossipGirly

Claireyh said:


> Ladies,
> 
> WOndering if you could help me?! :flower:
> 
> The last couple of days I've been having some (TMI) pains in my foof. They are not on the inside, they are on the outside on both sides if you get what I mean?!?! It feels like I'm bruised, like after rough :sex: if you get me? But we haven't done anything like that.
> 
> Just a bit weird and wondered if anyone else has had the same. I complained to hubster and he said to ask on here teehee!
> 
> TIA
> 
> xxx


EDIT: and I also have been getting symtoms of a YI hmmm could this be connected!


omg I get this too, Iv wondered what the hell is up, its so relieving to know some one else is experience same thing as me x


----------



## Dragonfly

No I get what you meant, I was always told cranbery and since thats wrong thats angered me now :( made me worse then. dont take caffein so no tea for me and not sure what herbal ones are caffein free and ok when preg. I will have a look in shops for a nice fruit one.


----------



## marinewife101

GossipGirly said:


> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> WOndering if you could help me?! :flower:
> 
> The last couple of days I've been having some (TMI) pains in my foof. They are not on the inside, they are on the outside on both sides if you get what I mean?!?! It feels like I'm bruised, like after rough :sex: if you get me? But we haven't done anything like that.
> 
> Just a bit weird and wondered if anyone else has had the same. I complained to hubster and he said to ask on here teehee!
> 
> TIA
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> omg I get this too, Iv wondered what the hell is up, its so relieving to know some one else is experience same thing as me xClick to expand...


HAHA me to i been telling hubby that i feel as tho i have been riding a bike or horse for far to long.. as its sooooo sore down there


----------



## GossipGirly

HAHA YES! me too thats exactly what it feels like!


----------



## Happyhayley

[/QUOTE]


well the doctor said it pressure as this is not my first and so things are not as they used to be haha.. and i will feel that sooner.. also because michaels head is right on my cervix and putting alot of pressure on me down there.. but the cm is whats got me thinking i have one..
[/QUOTE]

I have been feeling a lot of pressure down there. To the point where I think I need to go number 2 but theres nothing there.


----------



## vinteenage

Dragonfly said:


> No I get what you meant, I was always told cranbery and since thats wrong thats angered me now :( made me worse then. dont take caffein so no tea for me and not sure what herbal ones are caffein free and ok when preg. I will have a look in shops for a nice fruit one.

Understood. :hugs: Before I searched out treatment for mine I had been drowning myself in cranberry juice like I would for a UTI, and then was told it was completely the wrong thing to do! Bladders are so picky, haha.

What people think is okay for tea varies so much. You can get decaf normal tea. I've heard warnings about peppermint tea recently but honestly I haven't seen enough support against it online to sway me from drinking it, most of the risk in having it seems to be in the first trimester. I have this tea as well, which is delicious. It's kind of tangy and almost tastes like candy!


----------



## Dragonfly

vinteenage said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> No I get what you meant, I was always told cranbery and since thats wrong thats angered me now :( made me worse then. dont take caffein so no tea for me and not sure what herbal ones are caffein free and ok when preg. I will have a look in shops for a nice fruit one.
> 
> Understood. :hugs: Before I searched out treatment for mine I had been drowning myself in cranberry juice like I would for a UTI, and then was told it was completely the wrong thing to do! Bladders are so picky, haha.
> 
> What people think is okay for tea varies so much. You can get decaf normal tea. I've heard warnings about peppermint tea recently but honestly I haven't seen enough support against it online to sway me from drinking it, most of the risk in having it seems to be in the first trimester. I have this tea as well, which is delicious. It's kind of tangy and almost tastes like candy!Click to expand...

I have decaf tea here, so does that do the job then? And pepermint sounds like it would give me heartburn, yes i am one of them people that gets heartburn from a cure lol I remember drinking raspberry leaf tea from week 34 and throwing it up like moultan lava last time! so i stayed clear of teas that where fruity from then on in.


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh, so got a call today and I failed my first GTT! :nope:
So now have to go take the 3 hour test - again. Passed it last time so lets hope it goes the same way this time around!


----------



## pichi

I think baby is sitting on my bladder today. Feel a bit heavy down there and seem to need a wee every 2-4h. Not sure if that's normal :s lol


----------



## octoberbabe

It's Nov 10th....same as it is on the list....just need to update :pink:

Thanks!!




majm1241 said:


> octoberbabe said:
> 
> 
> hi, i've been lurking for awhile but haven't posted. i'm on team pink!
> 
> Hi Hon! Welcome! :hugs: When is your EDD and I'll add you?Click to expand...


----------



## Cocobelle

*30 weeks today! 30 weeks today!* :wohoo:

That is another of my milestones ticked off my list, the next one is 36 weeks when I have another scan :happydance:

The countdown begins!


----------



## Kellycool

Hey girlies
DF, sorry about your bad UTI's-I had them loads with Ashton and always got given antibiotics. Have not had one yet so far thank goodness-maybe it's a boy thing? Not that I know what I am having hee hee.. Try red bush tea.. Very good for you and not flavoured.. I give it to Ashton (once every few days) and lived on it when I was little so as far as I know it is good for you..
The ladies with the aches-perhaps SPD? 
I was in tears in bed last night (not like me at all) but I am just in so much pain with my SPD I dont really know what to do with myself. I have been to physio but she didnt do much except tell me I have to go on crutches or into a wheelchair if it doesnt improve! I have a toddelr so perhaps she is smoking something..
I could just deal with the pain but what is worrying me is how the hell I am going to give birth when I cant even roll over in bed without wanting to scream :-(
Anyway, feel bad always venting to my hubby so Im venting to you instead (sorry)
xx


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and congrats on 30 weeks Coco!!! Awesome milestone


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> Oh and congrats on 30 weeks Coco!!! Awesome milestone

Thanks Kelly :flower: 30 weeks seemed so far away back when I was in 1st tri, almost as far away as what 40 weeks now :rofl: yeah who am I trying to kid!

I really feel for you suffering with SPD, it sounds awful. I have had the odd lower back pain and I currently have a pain in my bum, but they are all niggly and nothing serious enough to cause me major discomfort. It makes me grateful that it is nothing more and my heart goes out to you girls who are really suffering :hug:


----------



## Claireyh

Congrats on 30 weeks! eeeee getting close now!!

I am really uncomfy today, after my achey foof yesterday, it's now just doing some more stuff which I'm not happy about. I rang the med centre to book an appt, I want to see a female doctor and not get fobbed off with the duty doctor and they can't fit me in. Not today, tomorrow or Friday. Now that is ridiculous! I'd expect it from the NHS, but not the bloody med centre!! I am very upset and am now having a hormonal sob, I cried all last night too, it's the first time I've been like this and I don't like it!! Boooooo

Hope everyone else is alright today!

xxx


----------



## pichi

ooo ill be at 30 weeks next week. seems to have just flown in that one! 29weeks today :happydance:

GTT tomorrow... was trying to get the day off work for it but i can't get it off ¬__¬


----------



## happigail

SilasLove said:


> Ugh, so got a call today and I failed my first GTT! :nope:
> So now have to go take the 3 hour test - again. Passed it last time so lets hope it goes the same way this time around!


So sorry to hear that, what a pain :( I hope the 3 hour test is fine for you again x


----------



## happigail

Claireyh said:


> Congrats on 30 weeks! eeeee getting close now!!
> 
> I am really uncomfy today, after my achey foof yesterday, it's now just doing some more stuff which I'm not happy about. I rang the med centre to book an appt, I want to see a female doctor and not get fobbed off with the duty doctor and they can't fit me in. Not today, tomorrow or Friday. Now that is ridiculous! I'd expect it from the NHS, but not the bloody med centre!! I am very upset and am now having a hormonal sob, I cried all last night too, it's the first time I've been like this and I don't like it!! Boooooo
> 
> Hope everyone else is alright today!
> 
> xxx

:( that is such a long time to wait to see a female doctor, you not asking for the earth are you? :( sorry yo hear it and hope you can get to see someone sooner rather than later x


----------



## Claireyh

happigail said:


> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 30 weeks! eeeee getting close now!!
> 
> I am really uncomfy today, after my achey foof yesterday, it's now just doing some more stuff which I'm not happy about. I rang the med centre to book an appt, I want to see a female doctor and not get fobbed off with the duty doctor and they can't fit me in. Not today, tomorrow or Friday. Now that is ridiculous! I'd expect it from the NHS, but not the bloody med centre!! I am very upset and am now having a hormonal sob, I cried all last night too, it's the first time I've been like this and I don't like it!! Boooooo
> 
> Hope everyone else is alright today!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :( that is such a long time to wait to see a female doctor, you not asking for the earth are you? :( sorry yo hear it and hope you can get to see someone sooner rather than later xClick to expand...

I know, I didn't think it was much to ask for really!! Thanks hun xxx


----------



## loulabump

i wanna be 30 weeks! :sulk::sulk::sulk:

really need something to do, kinda wish i had a messier OH at the moment just so I could clean up, house is so tidy i keep mindlessly polishing my coffee table even though it cant possibly get any shinier!!

got my 28 week app at 3pm today, really hoping the weather gets a little better for the walk up there, don't fancy a 20 min walk in the rain today!


----------



## you&me

My milestone was 29+4...which is today...I am now officially more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

:yipee:

congrats you&me thats brilliant! really hope your baby sticks around and you get to your due date milestone!


----------



## Kellycool

you&me said:


> My milestone was 29+4...which is today...I am now officially more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan :happydance:

CONGRATS hun!!!!!:happydance:

So had my MW appt this morning for bloods etc.. Baby has turned YAY but that could all change so not getting too excited..
Measuring 32 weeks!!! EEEEKKKKKK.. Looks like another big'un on the way :dohh:


----------



## pichi

random question but how can you tell what way baby is lying? peanut seems to bounce about all over the place in there. i felt really heavy down there yesterday and the need to wee every 2 hours or so was a bit annoying... today doesn't seem to be so bad though


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls 

Congrats to the girls hitting their milestones :)

i had aquanatal today :) i love it, but during the session, something went in my back again - mw sorted me an apt with Physio, for wednesday,

now its time for me to mong it on the sofa :) too hot to function!


----------



## Kellycool

When baby was lying breech, mw actually let me feel the head-if find something about the size of the palm of your hand and can like push it from side to side like a wiggle it is more than likely her head-easier to feel when they are breech. Also, when breech the kicks are like in your um privates. I can feel something hard now but it doesnt move and is more to the side and that is his/her bum, kicks are also in my ribs now  Hope that makes sense??


----------



## pichi

well i get kicks all over the place hah. mostly mid-way. i think baby may be breech then :dohh:


----------



## Celtic Dragon

you&me said:


> My milestone was 29+4...which is today...I am now officially more pregnant than I ever was with Reagan :happydance:

Congratulations - that must be a real relief! Hope you get to full term this time.

It's chucking it down here and all my plans for getting out and about rather than lounging on the sofa are disappearing swiftly! Only a week before I have to go back to work, so should really be working hard but can't seem to find the motivation!


----------



## Kellycool

pichi said:


> well i get kicks all over the place hah. mostly mid-way. i think baby may be breech then :dohh:

Maybe tranverse?? When is your next MW appt? They are good at telling. But babies can move until like 37 weeks so we never really know. I sit on my gym ball as much as possible anyway as I have heard it works wonders xx


----------



## you&me

Has anyone heard from Sophie? (aka anna matronic?)

I can't remember if it is today she was due to come home from hospital.


----------



## Louise-H'08

loulabump said:


> i wanna be 30 weeks! :sulk::sulk::sulk:
> 
> really need something to do, kinda wish i had a messier OH at the moment just so I could clean up, house is so tidy i keep mindlessly polishing my coffee table even though it cant possibly get any shinier!!
> 
> got my 28 week app at 3pm today, really hoping the weather gets a little better for the walk up there, don't fancy a 20 min walk in the rain today!

You can come and help me tidy my house if you want, my OH is a messy bugger, and i hate polishing! ha


Can't believe we're all nearing the 30 week mark!
I do feel like time needs to speed-up, so i can get to 40 weeks already, but that's just my impatients coming through.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

:blush: Discovered yesterday that eating a whole bag of fizzy Haribo is NOT good for heartburn! You'd think I would be able to feed myself properly by now... :dohh:


----------



## surprisepreg

Hey everyone! I'm officially moving over from the second trimester!!


----------



## marinewife101

surprisepreg said:


> Hey everyone! I'm officially moving over from the second trimester!!

ME TOOO =) YIPPYYYY SEEMS TO HAVE TAKEN FOREVER HEHE:haha: :hugs:


----------



## sammybabes

Hi there, i'm due 24th november


----------



## Kellycool

Welcome girls  xxx


----------



## marinewife101

sammybabes said:


> Hi there, i'm due 24th november

me to WELCOME =) :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Hey quick update from me as I am waiting to be discharged. I am utterlly pissed off so will post a big old rantathon when I get back home.

Chunky is fine though :) xxxx


----------



## Jenna700

hello...i finally moved over y/day...due 23rd.....i think theres loads of us due that date!!! cant wait for november now!!! xxxxx


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hello everyone moving over and congrats.

Anna glad your LO is ok.


----------



## SilasLove

Last night was not a good night! Joseph wouldn't sleep, my OH and I were not getting along, it was just bad! Joseph kept waking up - and eventually I put him in bed with OH and I and he just laid there staring at me for a while. Then he decided to sit up and play - and that is when OH took him and then dealt with him for a little while. But then OH woke to him sitting up smacking him in the face! :dohh: So he gave him back, lol. Eventually we got it situated - but the last time I looked at the clock it was nearly 3am. And then I spent the rest of the morning hoping OH or I didn't end up lying on him because he was in the middle. :wacko:

And I was in sooooo much pain last night from this SPD-like stuff. Apparently they don't diagnose SPD in the US or something as no one seems to have heard of it. But all I get told is that my midwife can't do much for me ... well frick off then woman. You are of no help!

I am 29 weeks today, wow 30 next week! Too crazy! 
Congrats to the ladies who hit 30 this week! :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> Hey quick update from me as I am waiting to be discharged. I am utterlly pissed off so will post a big old rantathon when I get back home.
> 
> Chunky is fine though :) xxxx

Sorry your pissed, but very glad you get to go home! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome to the newbie :)

sorry you had a bad night Silaslove xxx

i cant wait to get my cot tomoro :D


----------



## Happyhayley

I wish I had lots of money. I want to go out and buy lots of stuff. I especially need to find a big diaper bag like a diaper bag made for twins or something because my son still needs everything that a newborn needs. Bottles and all that. I also want a second diaper genie and one of those fluffy covers that go over your carseat to keep baby warm. And some cute little outfits would be nice. I like to buy my new babies going home outfit myself. I did this last time too. It feels like a special present just from mommy


----------



## Bartness

Woke up with a cold this morning, Im all stuffed up, and feel miserable. 

Happyhayley I know what you mean. There is a ton of stuff that I want to go out and by as well. However, my OH keeps telling me to wait till after the baby shower in October...I dont want to feel rushed though. Its going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Mei190

Had my 28 weeks app, all went well and smoothly but a lot of interference with the HB monitor. Oh well! Still heard bubba, apparently is moving loads. 

I wish I could go shopping too! I have all the essentials already, picked up the pram yesterday which has been partially shoved in the storage cupboard, partially in room. All fun and games!


----------



## anna matronic

Right here goes ......

Diagnosis has been PROM (premature ruprture of membraines) I have a speculum examination on Saturday night where it was confirmed there had been a leak. This was monitored (as in have you had any more leaks) whilst I was in hospital. To be honest, I had minimal leakage, but I think 4 days of bedrest will have a aprt to play.

I saw the consultant after my scan on Monday (scan showed normal fluid level) and again yesterday. He was excellent, explained everything clearly blah blah blah.

The today another consultant comes to see me and tells me I am not leaking any fluid at all. Ok so what was it then, I got utterly pissed off as this consultant hadn;t even read my notes he made this judgment by looking at my scan report only.

What has happened (it seems) is that my hind waters (not my main ones) have leaked. The problem is not actually the waters starting to go as this can reseal and replenish, but the fact that I am now vulnerable to infection. So the consultant still tells me I can't go to work, but to give me the benefit of the doubt.

Erm ... I walked in saying I was leaking but wasn;t sure what it was (fluid or discharge) I knew it wasn;t urine, they confirmed that. So what, am I lying? They examined me and made a diagnosis. I am really pissed off and confused.

I have spent 4 days in hospital apparently according to rubbish doctor for no reason!! I have been told I could deliver chunky within 48 hours, I have cried, panicked, you name it!!! 

Nice consultant tells me, dut to PROM I will be induced around 36 weeks. Rubbish consultant tells me I could go to 40 weeks. I just dunno what the fuck is going on and have more questions than answers really.

My maternity notes state that PROM has occured, so how can he dismiss it so easily? I have to go to hospital to have bloods checked, have baby traced and have internal exams every fucking week now until either chinky decided to come or I get induced.

I am also trying to transfer my care as am gonna stay with mum as its all too damn stressful and that is also a fucking nightmare!!

So there we have it. Confused??? Me too :D


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: darlin xx


----------



## SilasLove

That is ******** Anna - it is obvious that the hospital evaluated you when you came in so why are you getting the short end of the stick with this consultant? What a twit. I am sure they just didn't have you spend 4 days in the hospital for no reason at all - so seriously? 

Sometimes I really hate hospitals and the people who work at them. Lol.


----------



## anna matronic

cheers hun I am so utterly annoyed. Maybe it is just 4 days of institutionalized bullshit I have put up with, but seriously talk about make things a whole lot worse. I dunno whether I am coming or bloody going!!

3 days ago I was having deep discussions about premature babies and neonatal units, now apparently nothing is wrong. Even the mw told me to dismiss what he said!!


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> cheers hun I am so utterly annoyed. Maybe it is just 4 days of institutionalized bullshit I have put up with, but seriously talk about make things a whole lot worse. I dunno whether I am coming or bloody going!!
> 
> 3 days ago I was having deep discussions about premature babies and neonatal units, now apparently nothing is wrong. Even the mw told me to dismiss what he said!!

I don't think I could have held my tongue with him tbh. I probably would have been a right out smartass - they problaby would have thought me to be rather rude. But I really do not care! That kind of stuff irritates me.

My cousin just had her daughter at 36+3, and she had some problems. Basically the hospital confronted my cousin telling her that her daughter was having withdrawal from something. They asked her if she did drugs or smoked while pregnant - which my cousin did not. (She has never done anything like that!) And then they proceeded to ask her over and over again. This kind of stuffs gets me mad - because honestly? This woman just had her baby early and had to spend 2 weeks in the hospital with her and your going to be a dick and keep asking her these questions? She said no - test the baby's poop or something and figure it out yourself! Stop pestering the woman! Shiiit.

Oh sorry - rant for me. I hate people sometimes, lol.


----------



## devonangel

omg hun thats really bad big hugs coming your way x


----------



## anna matronic

I felt like a liar :D all I did was present myself at the labour ward to get something checked that I didn't feel was right. I am not the super educated high flying doctor!! They know what they are looking for I assume! If they couldn't confirm PROM they wouldn't, my notes clearly say that whatever the liquid is they were looking for was present.

It was either fluid or discharge!! I made that clear when I went in, I never said my waters have gone. THEY DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Feel really down :(


----------



## happigail

Anna <3 sucks so bad that you are going through this :(


----------



## Claireyh

What a nob that consultant is!

Good plan to go to your mum's - get looked after!! :hugs:

So pleased that little one is ok

xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

MissyMojo said:


> welcome to the newbie :)
> 
> sorry you had a bad night Silaslove xxx
> 
> i cant wait to get my cot tomoro :D

Herbert's crib came today :happydance: our pram does not come until the end of next month. I want to start washing clothes but I am trying to be patient! 

Mei, glad your appointment went well. 

Silaslove, you poor thing. The pain sounds awful and to think they wont diagnose it? I hope you manage to get more sleep tonight.

Anna, it all sounds pants! I hate it when you get passed around always seeing different people. You start to worry that you are not getting the care you need don't you. I do think its a good thing you are being checked weekly though, as should anything occur, it will be picked up nice and quickly. I am sorry you had to go through being so frightened :hug:


----------



## anna matronic

Thank you ladies. Eurgh, just annoyed that someone can dismiss something so easily. I am changing hospitals asap. They couldn't even give me my bloody meds on time. Plus one night I got woken at 2am and 6am for obs, then next night they don't bother. never really knew what was going on to be honest!!

changing hospitals doesn't seem to be easy either. I need to register with GP at mums, but no appointments, no problemo, except I have these monitoring appointments, but don't want to stay here as I have been told I can labour at any time (although this is just in my head apparently)


----------



## chella

may be joinin u up there x


----------



## anna matronic

chella said:


> may be joinin u up there x

Just got yr txt will reply :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

ah that sounds rubbish! what a prat. You have been at your wits end for days and had steriod injections ect and he is saying there is nothing wrong, I think you should listen to nice consultant and ignore said stupid one!


----------



## SilasLove

Welp gals, looks like I have a sick baby to deal with today! :wacko:

Probably wont be on much more today :thumbup:


----------



## Kellycool

Hope your lo feels better soon Silas
Anna, what a crock of shite-sorry hun, bet it's uber frustrating but you know you are not talking crap so screw that person!
Coco, YAY for new cribs  I find myslef touching babbas clothes all day long..

So, I THINK we have some names at last although I know will prob change at last minute. 
Teagan for a girl
Tyler for a boy.

What do you girls think?? And I need second name ideas for both 

Dont think I am telling any of my friends/family cos someone always says something about every name we mention to put us off!

Oh and tesco is selling 3 Avent bottles for like 5 quid something at the mo. The newborn ones. I plan on breastfeeding anyway but always good to just have the bottles in case  Also loads of specials on sterilisers etc for all the UK gals
xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Coco! :hugs:

AM, I'm sorry you are being treated that way! :( :gun: :hugs:

Welcome to the newbies and everyone who is officially here in 3rd Tri! :happydance:

Silas, I hope your LO feels better Love! :flower:


----------



## forgodssake

pichi said:


> ooo ill be at 30 weeks next week. seems to have just flown in that one! 29weeks today :happydance:
> 
> GTT tomorrow... was trying to get the day off work for it but i can't get it off ¬__¬

Your employer can't refuse you time off for mat related appointments :)

xx


----------



## JackieD

Hi Anna 

I to am not having a straight forward pregnancy and spent Monday in hospital with different doctors telling me different things we have not been happy with the care from this hospital so we have changed, we have done this by contacting the hospital we want to be with and they are transferring us over. As an expectant mother you have the right to have your baby at any hospital u do not need to register with your mums gp to do this. I am due 15 nov and been told i have a high risk of prem labour, but no real information other than that.:dohh:


----------



## majm1241

JackieD said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> I to am not having a straight forward pregnancy and spent Monday in hospital with different doctors telling me different things we have not been happy with the care from this hospital so we have changed, we have done this by contacting the hospital we want to be with and they are transferring us over. As an expectant mother you have the right to have your baby at any hospital u do not need to register with your mums gp to do this. I am due 15 nov and been told i have a high risk of prem labour, but no real information other than that.:dohh:

Hi hon, would you like me to add you to the list on the first page? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

im soo excited :D mw told me today at aquanatal, that theyve invested in a birth pool!!!!!!!!!!

yay!!:happydance: i so hope i get to use it!


----------



## JackieD

majm1241 said:


> JackieD said:
> 
> 
> Hi Anna
> 
> I to am not having a straight forward pregnancy and spent Monday in hospital with different doctors telling me different things we have not been happy with the care from this hospital so we have changed, we have done this by contacting the hospital we want to be with and they are transferring us over. As an expectant mother you have the right to have your baby at any hospital u do not need to register with your mums gp to do this. I am due 15 nov and been told i have a high risk of prem labour, but no real information other than that.:dohh:
> 
> Hi hon, would you like me to add you to the list on the first page? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah a bit nervous to ask to be added incase something goes wrong, had issues since 9 weeks but we are yellow :)


----------



## majm1241

JackieD said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackieD said:
> 
> 
> Hi Anna
> 
> I to am not having a straight forward pregnancy and spent Monday in hospital with different doctors telling me different things we have not been happy with the care from this hospital so we have changed, we have done this by contacting the hospital we want to be with and they are transferring us over. As an expectant mother you have the right to have your baby at any hospital u do not need to register with your mums gp to do this. I am due 15 nov and been told i have a high risk of prem labour, but no real information other than that.:dohh:
> 
> Hi hon, would you like me to add you to the list on the first page? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah a bit nervous to ask to be added incase something goes wrong, had issues since 9 weeks but we are yellow :)Click to expand...

NP! I am adding you now! :thumbup:


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey girls, 

i am off work on the sick for a while but hopefully going to get back before maternity leave so i am sure you will see me posting a hell of alot from now on xx


----------



## SilasLove

I am very tired today - and I have a headache. Joseph has a runny nose and cough - as well as he is getting 2 to 3 teeth in so he is being hellish. Has not taken a nap _all day_. Not normal for him at all. Bleeeh.


----------



## mrsbling

Hi ladies :wave: hope you are all well :) x

The last few days I have bee having terrible back ache in the evening when sitting on the sofa .....well its more like side ache than back ache ..............has anyone else had the same? 

It goes away if I lie down..... do you think LO is just lying in a funny position? x


----------



## SilasLove

mrsbling said:


> Hi ladies :wave: hope you are all well :) x
> 
> The last few days I have bee having terrible back ache in the evening when sitting on the sofa .....well its more like side ache than back ache ..............has anyone else had the same?
> 
> It goes away if I lie down..... do you think LO is just lying in a funny position? x

I would say LO is probably resting on a nerve or something to that effect.


----------



## mrsbling

SilasLove said:


> mrsbling said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :wave: hope you are all well :) x
> 
> The last few days I have bee having terrible back ache in the evening when sitting on the sofa .....well its more like side ache than back ache ..............has anyone else had the same?
> 
> It goes away if I lie down..... do you think LO is just lying in a funny position? x
> 
> I would say LO is probably resting on a nerve or something to that effect.Click to expand...

She is obviously very comfy there ;) as she only does it in the evening...... maybe she is trying to encourage me to go to bed very early every night :haha:


----------



## Kayley

Anna Matronic - I would ask for a second professional opinion!


----------



## izziebelle

Sorry to only be popping on now and again, 
Can you update me to pink :flower:

Hope everyones well! xx


----------



## Kayley

I woke up this morning with a pain in my foo that I can only describe as bruised! Like somebody has kicked in in the foo! Its hurt all day!

Has anyone else had this feeling?


----------



## izziebelle

iv had the for days! & today iv got pain lowdown in my tummy aswel. Its really sore isnt it!! x


----------



## Kayley

Yeah I have asked OH several times if he kicked me during the night lol


----------



## izziebelle

lol! You wait till you start walking funny aswel lol i also have to sit with my legs apart.. so ladylike!! im not quite sure what it is, midwife said its baby moving about into position but im breech.. so that doesnt really make sense lol xx


----------



## Kayley

Oh I've been waddling for a while because of my back lol and my bump is pretty big seeing as I'm not the biggest person lol


----------



## izziebelle

Im not the smallest either hunny :) i was a size 22 pre-pregnancy lol. Im longing for a normal bump though!! xx


----------



## Kayley

I was a size 8-10 and approx 5'5 tall! I am now wearing size 12 maternity trousers! Bump though is MASSIVE and still got 14 weeks to go! :( Can't see my feet now and forget about actually seeing the foof lol - makes shaving impossible :p


----------



## izziebelle

Not the smallest person!!! your skinny!! lol... x


----------



## Kayley

lol I said I'm not the biggest person! :p But I certainly wouldn't say I was skinny! God I wish!


----------



## izziebelle

lol god!! your a size 10.. now a 12.. im a 22 babe twice your size. Id LOVE to be your size!! i try and try to get down small! i was a size 28... so iv lost a fair few dress sizes. But its gona take me years to get down to yours! love your body hunny x


----------



## marinewife101

haha =) ive had the same thing going on ladies.. as i feel as tho i have been riding a horse for far to long or a bike haha.. been happening for weeks now.. as this is my second baby.. sooo i freaked and phoned my mw.. lol she assured me its all normal and because things are not as they used to be its happening sooner than with first timers.. its swelling and pressure from bubs =).. as his head is resting right on my cervix.. and my muscles down there are not as they used to be she assured me its very normal in every pregnancy..


----------



## marinewife101

she also told me to wear a support belt found at motherhood maternity or Burlington coat factory i have worn my daily now and starting to feel a lil better.. =) as it helps hold bubs up..


----------



## Happyhayley

I had a dream I was 37 weeks and it was great to be almost done...then I woke up and I was only 27 weeks :(


----------



## lolpants

@ ClaireyH and others with the sore foof problem - I tried one of the cures ast night - mixing water and bicarbonate of soda and rubbing it on... well Ive never been in so much pain in my life - but then 5 minutes later and after washing it off all the itchiness and soreness was gone!! :happydance: As long as u can take the 5 mins of intense pain, I'd recommend giving it a go :thumbup:

AM glad too hear ur out - but sorry too hear that one dr was such a tool! Go to ur Mums asap - thats what I would do :hugs:

My killer heartburn has returned today :( boooo!!

Lol xx


----------



## izziebelle

iv no itching chick, if youv got itching isnt that thrush? x


----------



## lolpants

thats what the bicarb is for - yeast infection 
Ive been having the heavy 'feels like Ive been kicked down there' feeling for a couple of weeks - thats cos baby is head down in my pelvis :wacko: don't think theres any cure for that other than labour :(
But had a couple of nights of no sleep thanks to extreme soreness and itchiness, just sharing the knowledge of what helped me :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

is that safe... i mean did your doc say it was ok.. if so i might do the same as i may have a yeast infection and doc said for me to use mono-stat or some over the counter anti fungal thing..??


----------



## izziebelle

lol its cool hun wasnt picking :D was just wondering lol xx


----------



## makeithappen

oh ive had really bad pressure today! i actually posted a thread about it! 

this morning it was so bad! i actually thought everything was about to drop out! i was even afraid to wee incase everything ended up in the toilet lol it sort of came and went really strong a few times, then it calmed down. still alot of pressure now but not half as bad as this morning!


----------



## lolpants

Yeah its safe - can't do any harm - its on quite a few websites as a way of treating, along with cold compress and some say yoghurt - but u gotta be careful with yoghurt, cos some infections could react badly to it.


IB I didn't think u were picking?? was just replying to your question :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

lolpants said:


> Yeah its safe - can't do any harm - its on quite a few websites as a way of treating, along with cold compress and some say yoghurt - but u gotta be careful with yoghurt, cos some infections could react badly to it.
> 
> 
> IB I didn't think u were picking?? was just replying to your question :flower:
> 
> Lol xx

oh ok thanks ill have to look into it myself as i may have one =((


----------



## Dragonfly

My cystius is really bad tonight I am in tears peeing and drinking water by gallons. I need a doc and I cant get to one :( if i call out of hours they will ask me to go there and i cant get there! i have a toddler, oh with broken leg and no family speaking to me or money for a taxi! i am in so much pain and i know its going into a UTI now.


----------



## marinewife101

Dragonfly said:


> My cystius is really bad tonight I am in tears peeing and drinking water by gallons. I need a doc and I cant get to one :( if i call out of hours they will ask me to go there and i cant get there! i have a toddler, oh with broken leg and no family speaking to me or money for a taxi! i am in so much pain and i know its going into a UTI now.

what is cystius if you dont mind me asking.. as ive never heard of it.. and im sorta curious


----------



## Dragonfly

Well its more a UTI now as I have cramps to, its dangerous when your preg s it can start off labour and they woudlnt give me anything for it as i couldnt get to my own doc last week. When I pee it comes out in dribbles and its the most painful thing ever, I am actually running every few mins to pee drips of fire! I am in tears with it and now i am getting cramps so it feels its going into a UTI. I text my dad they are not speaking to me as they are assholes. I said i needed a doc and have no reply, this was after me finding out he removed me off facebook and dosnt bother with me any more. I was going to call midwife in morning and get them to come out.


----------



## marinewife101

aww hun =(( im sorry i wish i could help.. have you rang a doc to see if maybe they can send something by mail from a pharmacy or something??


----------



## Dragonfly

NOpe they want a urine sample and I have no way of getting it there to my main one, I was going to have darrens family go with it and test it and then but I am in so much pain now that I need it done now. out of hours wont give nothing till they see someone so I know theres no point on calling unless I can get there. 

I cannot believe my parents arnt helping , I just cant believe how useless they are and how uncaring. I am in pain they know this and just remove me off facebook and continued to ignore me some more.


----------



## marinewife101

no friends or anything that could swing you to the doc??


----------



## Dragonfly

My best mate moved miles away and has kids to. And i have no other friends :(


----------



## marinewife101

awww hun i know the feeling as we move all over the us.. and i am at home with 2 year old so no way for me to meet anyone as we are moved to random places with no family or friends.. i get sooo lonely..


----------



## SilasLove

I am sorry DF :hugs:


----------



## RileysMummy

Heya ladies im new, moved over to 3rd tri today :) xx


----------



## Dragonfly

OK got to the out of hours, had to call dad and we sorted out our differences. Sort of. But got there. They where near kee[ping me in if only i hadnt a toddler and partner with broken leg! blood, protein and lucasites in urine and heart was mental and bp. I am in so much pain and peeing blood to so they send me to maturity for a scan, seen baby its ok and got some anti boitics. :( they where worried about the braxton hicks and cramps, i just have to lkeep an eye my waters doint go due to infection.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Any other Ladies Finding 3rd Tri Boring? 1stly its already DRAGGGING ON FOREVER! and 2nd the 3rd tri sec is DEAD its so boring i miss 2nd tri. *SIGH*


----------



## Happyhayley

Eskimobabys said:


> Any other Ladies Finding 3rd Tri Boring? 1stly its already DRAGGGING ON FOREVER! and 2nd the 3rd tri sec is DEAD its so boring i miss 2nd tri. *SIGH*

YES! I've been in it only like 2 days and all the posts are about waters breaking or mucus plugs and stuff and I wish wish wish I was that far but I'm not. Plus just in life I feel like the more pregnant I get the more time slows down.

I'm trying to enjoy this pregnancy as it might be my last time but I'm getting impatient and want to meet my baby


----------



## Eskimobabys

me too im Over being pregnant i want her here! im bored outta my mind esp wih my DH being underway :(


----------



## MissyMojo

hi niki - welcome to 3rd tri - officially :D

i find 3rd tri boards all about labour - im not there yet!!


----------



## rowleypolie

still no word on my GTT... i did it on thursday so in the morning it will be 1 week! My friends and family all think no news is good news but i am going crazy not hearing back! I called and left 2 msgs for my MW and she is so busy shes hasnt called back- i guess lots of babies being delivered!


----------



## pichi

I have my GTT today - I hope my results come back normal *crosses fingers*


----------



## pinklizzy

Sorry you're feeling so lousy DF :hugs: At least now you have the AB's and hopefully they will clear it up quickly for you.
I'm off to see MW this morning and going to ask about having a GTT as they haven't mentioned it before, I had bloods done a couple of weeks ago and glucose was normal so not sure.
Been nice to have an extra 2 hours in bed this morning and only working a half day so going out for lunch with OH which will be lovely :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Have we been moved? Half way through having a catch up I noticed we are now in the Group discussions > Pregnancy section. Would never have found it if I didn't check my CP for updates on my current threads! Oh well, I am sure we will get used to it.

Welcome to all those who are officially n 3rd Tri now :hi: and DF I am so pleased you managed to get checked out and some AB's. I hope they soon start to do the trick.

Pichi good luck for today and I hope yours are ok too Rowley. I have not heard anything about mine either but my MW says no news is usually good news!

My MW appointment went well yesterday and I am now officially low risk :happydance: and if it stays that way I can birth in the MW lead unit rather than up on the labour ward. That makes me more determined to get to grips with my Hypnobirthing now!

I hope all those with aches and pains soon feel better. x


----------



## GossipGirly

I have my mw appointment today so gonna mention the gtt as i have been told i should get it but no appointment... Do you think that your diet can influence developing it or do you think its just one of those things that happens, as my diet has been crap this last month.


----------



## loulabump

I saw my MW yesterday and completely forgot to ask about the GTT... it wasn't mentioned though so I guess its not routinely offered? :shrug:


----------



## GossipGirly

na its not only if you have a family history of diabetes


----------



## loulabump

Ah I see! 

Well just got today to get through and then my lovely OH is gonna have a three day weekend! Yay! We have so much to get done, we went out last weekend and bought paint and laminate flooring for our living room AND dining room... got my 2nd attempt at a 4d scan on saturday so that will pretty much be a write off as far as decorating goes, hoping we can get the vast majority of the painting done tomorrow and do the finishing touches on saturday afternoon after the scan... then he will have all of sunday to get as much of the floor down as possible... my poor doggy is gonna be kitchen bound for 3 days, feel so sorry for my little pooch... I wont be able to help with the floor much though so I think as long as the weathers okay a long walk is in order!!

Soo excited haha decorating always gets me giddy!!

What are everyone elses plans for the weekend? :D xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Anti biotiics are making me feel sick and I have been in agony peeing all night. :(


----------



## pichi

I was given it because my glucose levels were 7.1 at my 28week appt which is the cut off point for checking. I'm just sitting on my wait now in the hospital - the glucose drink is vile!

If there is anything wrong I find out later on today


----------



## you&me

pichi said:


> I was given it because my glucose levels were 7.1 at my 28week appt which is the cut off point for checking. I'm just sitting on my wait now in the hospital - the glucose drink is vile!
> 
> If there is anything wrong I find out later on today

Good luck :flower:

You don't normally find out on the day, they will draw more bloods after your 2 hour wait, then send you off home, if there is a problem with it, the antenatal clinic (who gets your results) will ring in the next 3 days or so.


----------



## you&me

I have just realised...September, October and December have all had babies born.

These November Sparklers seem to be holding on well :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

I thought we had a baby born too?

Or is my head in the clouds again? :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

yeah i had a hard time finding it the first time but it makes sense to have all the groups in this section.


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> I thought we had a baby born too?
> 
> Or is my head in the clouds again? :haha:

Oooohhhh, I don't know, I didn't think we had yet?...I'll check the first page and see!!


----------



## pichi

Well that's me done :) midwife said she'll phone today if there are any complications :)


----------



## loulabump

you&me said:


> I think we may have our first November Sparkler born. The baby was born 15 weeks early, does that make her a Sparkler, or a December Dreamer?...I have been following this lady and hoped and prayed her little girl would hold on for a bit longer.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/396991-introducing-very-impatient-isobel-faith.html
> 
> Please keep mum and baby in your thoughts :flower:

lol I knew I had read it somewhere, started to think I was going mad!

Not sure whether its a december/november baby though x


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I think we may have our first November Sparkler born. The baby was born 15 weeks early, does that make her a Sparkler, or a December Dreamer?...I have been following this lady and hoped and prayed her little girl would hold on for a bit longer.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/396991-introducing-very-impatient-isobel-faith.html
> 
> Please keep mum and baby in your thoughts :flower:
> 
> lol I knew I had read it somewhere, started to think I was going mad!
> 
> Not sure whether its a december/november baby though xClick to expand...

:haha: That was me not being able to count weeks!! The baby born was a December lil girl.


----------



## loulabump

Oooh! In that case then your right, our November babies are all holding on tight! We will probably all go over due :haha:


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> Oooh! In that case then your right, our November babies are all holding on tight! We will probably all go over due :haha:

I hope not!! :dohh: I am thinking my little girl is going to come the end of October, will know more in a few weeks when I see my consultant again as to whether I have to have another c-section.

We are moving house too, when I will be about 36/37 weeks...I must be mad!! :haha:


----------



## loulabump

ooh mad indeed!! moving house is sooo stressful! xx


----------



## hinkybinky

We finally agreed on a changing bag that was cute enough for me and not too embarrassing for OH. Bearing in mind we're on team yellow I may still be guilty of going a bit girly, but here it is. It arrived yesterday and I can't wait to get it packed!
 



Attached Files:







mmflon.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## you&me

hinkybinky said:


> We finally agreed on a changing bag that was cute enough for me and not too embarrassing for OH. Bearing in mind we're on team yellow I may still be guilty of going a bit girly, but here it is. It arrived yesterday and I can't wait to get it packed!

It's Moomin!!! :happydance: :haha:

I love that!!


----------



## Dragonfly

heres a pic of my son yesterday :)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4927343206_a597fe751f.jpg
Whats that? by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## loulabump

awww he's gorgeous!!


----------



## hinkybinky

you&me said:


> It's Moomin!!! :happydance: :haha:
> 
> I love that!!

Too cute, isn't it!

dragonfly - your DS gets cuter by the day!


----------



## pichi

Aw I can't see the change bag because I'm on my blackberry :( I wanted to find a cute moomin or hello kitty weekend back to take into the hospital. I am still on the lookout for a bloody hospital bag!


----------



## you&me

He is a cutie DF.

I just went on the Argos site to look up the bags I saw for hospital for baby and I...and they are in the half price sale...what a result!! :thumbup: So one set of hospital bags reserved, I have bought all of the bits for mine, so will pack it when I pick them up (just incase I go early)


----------



## loulabump

I haven't even started thinking about packing my hospital bag yet? When should I do it do you think? :S


----------



## you&me

I think most people think about packing them around 34-36 weeks?

I am getting mine done early just incase, as had a preemie previously, and what with moving house aswell, I have visions of DH panicking and packing me everything plus the kitchin sink if he was left to do it in an emergency!! :haha:


----------



## loulabump

ahh makes sense. if my oh had to pack it in an emergency i would likely open it to find a packet of crisps and a dog toy :rofl:


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> ahh makes sense. if my oh had to pack it in an emergency i would likely open it to find a packet of crisps and a dog toy :rofl:

:rofl: I keep getting images of opening my bag and seeing DH has packed white trousers to come home in, and thongs!! Bless him.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> OK got to the out of hours, had to call dad and we sorted out our differences. Sort of. But got there. They where near kee[ping me in if only i hadnt a toddler and partner with broken leg! blood, protein and lucasites in urine and heart was mental and bp. I am in so much pain and peeing blood to so they send me to maturity for a scan, seen baby its ok and got some anti boitics. :( they where worried about the braxton hicks and cramps, i just have to lkeep an eye my waters doint go due to infection.

Aw DF, that sounds horrid! :hugs: I hope your medicine gets to working soon and you are feeling much better - as well as your water doesn't break or anything like that!



rowleypolie said:


> still no word on my GTT... i did it on thursday so in the morning it will be 1 week! My friends and family all think no news is good news but i am going crazy not hearing back! I called and left 2 msgs for my MW and she is so busy shes hasnt called back- i guess lots of babies being delivered!

I had my GTT on Wednesday of last week and they called me Tuesday to let me know that I had to take the 3 hour test. So, I think you may be in the clear! :thumbup: Unless your doctor's office is much more busier than mine or something - but I imagine they get back by a weeks time.



you&me said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I think we may have our first November Sparkler born. The baby was born 15 weeks early, does that make her a Sparkler, or a December Dreamer?...I have been following this lady and hoped and prayed her little girl would hold on for a bit longer.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/396991-introducing-very-impatient-isobel-faith.html
> 
> Please keep mum and baby in your thoughts :flower:
> 
> lol I knew I had read it somewhere, started to think I was going mad!
> 
> Not sure whether its a december/november baby though xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: That was me not being able to count weeks!! The baby born was a December lil girl.Click to expand...

Didn't we have a little girl born when we were in 2nd trimester? She was stillborn. Or maybe it was 1st trimester - either way I know that November Sparklers had a little girl stillborn. But I cannot remember the mother's username.



loulabump said:


> ahh makes sense. if my oh had to pack it in an emergency i would likely open it to find a packet of crisps and a dog toy :rofl:

:haha: I did not pack my hospital bag until after my appointment at 36 weeks and I was check and I was 4cm dilated and 100% effaced. So I figured I better pack it! Haha. I still ended up taking me over a week to have him - but atleast my bag was packed! :)

-----------​
OH, ds and I went to bed at 6:30pm last night! :haha: And I got a good nights sleep for once, so I am in a pretty good mood today! My ds is still sickly, but he is up and playing so I imagine he is feeling alright. Gave him some tylenol this morning as he felt rather warm.

*What is the best way to clear up a runny nose quickly? (for a baby - 9 mnths)* 

I had a dream last night that I only had 6 weeks in my Algebra class (instead of 9) and this week was my last week to get my grade up to passing! :wacko: Oh completely scared the crap outta me - had to double check this morning lol. Its ok, it is 9 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank you Silas. I feel sick and crap from the meds at the mo still. Really foggy headed. I hate meds but its for the best, I never had such a painful one in my life and with braxton hicks. hospital where good at helping though the doc was German and liked me and I never seen sick a big doc in my life, he was like a mountain! he had to bend to get in the door ways and and build like a tank!


----------



## fairygirl

Well, I just got back from mw, I failed my gtt. She was surprised I wasn't contacted. Was at 8.4 when upper limit is 7.7. Got to see dietician at hospital. No more sweeties for me :(


----------



## anna matronic

We've moved :D


----------



## SilasLove

fairygirl said:


> Well, I just got back from mw, I failed my gtt. She was surprised I wasn't contacted. Was at 8.4 when upper limit is 7.7. Got to see dietician at hospital. No more sweeties for me :(

Sorry hon! :hugs: 
Do they not do a another test to confirm? Or is this the results from the longer test for you? I take a 3 hour test on Sept. 1st after failing my first test. Apparently lots of women my doctor cares for have been failing as she requested I eat pasta and bread the night before for dinner and then nothing to eat/drink after midnight. 

This happened with my first pregnancy and I passed the 3 hour test. So hoping it is the same this time around as really do not want to have to worry about seeing a dietician and such. :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> We've moved :D

Yes, yes we have. Should have just moved us months ago so that we would not have had to make a 1st, 2nd and 3rd Tri thread. Makes more sense, right? Just to have 1 complete November Sparklers thread. (Or any group that is.)


----------



## fairygirl

SilasLove said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just got back from mw, I failed my gtt. She was surprised I wasn't contacted. Was at 8.4 when upper limit is 7.7. Got to see dietician at hospital. No more sweeties for me :(
> 
> Sorry hon! :hugs:
> Do they not do a another test to confirm? Or is this the results from the longer test for you? I take a 3 hour test on Sept. 1st after failing my first test. Apparently lots of women my doctor cares for have been failing as she requested I eat pasta and bread the night before for dinner and then nothing to eat/drink after midnight.
> 
> This happened with my first pregnancy and I passed the 3 hour test. So hoping it is the same this time around as really do not want to have to worry about seeing a dietician and such. :wacko:Click to expand...

I had the 2 hour yucky drink one where it is measured every hour. Started at 4.? then I was 9.9 then 8.1. She said it was slightly over so probably a diet issue, I am very naughty with my sweet tooth. Will be seeing diabetic mw in next week or so. I hope baby is ok and not growing to a monsterous size!!!


----------



## SilasLove

fairygirl said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just got back from mw, I failed my gtt. She was surprised I wasn't contacted. Was at 8.4 when upper limit is 7.7. Got to see dietician at hospital. No more sweeties for me :(
> 
> Sorry hon! :hugs:
> Do they not do a another test to confirm? Or is this the results from the longer test for you? I take a 3 hour test on Sept. 1st after failing my first test. Apparently lots of women my doctor cares for have been failing as she requested I eat pasta and bread the night before for dinner and then nothing to eat/drink after midnight.
> 
> This happened with my first pregnancy and I passed the 3 hour test. So hoping it is the same this time around as really do not want to have to worry about seeing a dietician and such. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I had the 2 hour yucky drink one where it is measured every hour. Started at 4.? then I was 9.9 then 8.1. She said it was slightly over so probably a diet issue, I am very naughty with my sweet tooth. Will be seeing diabetic mw in next week or so. I hope baby is ok and not growing to a monsterous size!!!Click to expand...

I am sure everything will be just fine hon. With it just being slightly over than I imagine you wont have too much trouble with keeping it under control. :thumbup:


----------



## fairygirl

I just posted a thread in 3rd tri, just curious as to what happens now. Does this mean I have GD?


----------



## Bartness

I had to go out and buy a couple pairs of new pants yesterday....I've gone up a few sizes...OH was shocked at how fast I out grew the pants I had.


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hi girls.

Can't believe in less than a week all Nov Sparklers will be in 3rd Tri.:happydance:

DF - I hope your meds start to have some positive effect on you soon.
:hugs:


My nesting has kicked in and I want everything in my house done yesterday! 
Cleaning, decorating, sorting out excess junk etc...
I'm being really impatient with it and trying to so about 10 things at once. 
My DH and I aren't usually the tidiest of people so there's alot to do atm.

I was sorting out our washing yesterday and I forgot why I was in such a rush to get stuff done, forgot I was pregnant and thought I was doing it because it was christmas soon and I wanted it to be tidy for the festive period. I'm really bad for christmas so was proper excited sitting there tidying.
I felt like a right twit when I tried to stand-up quickly and couldn't because of the bump.:dohh: 

Hope you're all well. :flower:


----------



## weezyweu

30 weeks today!!!!

Spent the morning in hospital though as Lo decided not to move for 4 days!!!! However been monitored and had scan and other than having a few contractions all well and he is growing well. He was wiggling all over the place on the scan I just couldnt feel him!!!! Anterior placenta though so he has to really kick to feel him. Hope every one else is well.


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies :)

had a lovely day :D

had cot delivered this morning :)
got visitor passes organised for friends visiting in 3 weeks :)
went to the beach with neighbours and still feel like im floating in the sea! :D
had pasta bake for tea :) 
and nudger is being a wriggly little baba :happydance: 

i love being pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh i do know from scan last night my baby has turned, i thought it didnt as it was kicking low but they are punches.


----------



## SilasLove

Warning: Rant!

My mother is really pissing me off! First off, I have a mobile phone plan that has my grandmother, my mom, OH and I on it. Basically my grandma pays for her phone and my mothers - and before that I paid for everyones phone until I told them they had to start helping or would no longer have a phone. My grandmother is not a problem - but my mom doesn't pay $1 on the phone bill anymore and it makes me so mad that she thinks she has a say in anything! Basically I am upgrading the lines for another 2 year contract. My grandmother and Mom are going to pay $50 each and then OH and I are going to pay $100 - evening out $50 each. And if anyone goes over than they have to pay for it. But my mom doesn't pay a thing! And now she is mad because I went ahead and upgraded mine and OH's lines before hers. So basically she is mad that OH and I have new phones and she doesn't have a new phone. 

I kind of want to tell my mom to frick off and not upgrade her line at all. She makes me so angry - let her pay for her own phone for once. She hasn't in atleast 1 1/2 years all together. She paid on it when she had a job but now she doesn't have a job anymore either. Anyways, she is pissing me off like I said. And I know this is a pointless rant but seriously it is annoying ... I don't owe anyone anything. Its not like she is paying on it - she leaves it all up to my grandma to pay.


----------



## MissyMojo

silaslove - dont upg her line - cancel the sodding thing! if shes not paying shes not getting!


----------



## SilasLove

MissyMojo said:


> silaslove - dont upg her line - cancel the sodding thing! if shes not paying shes not getting!

I so badly want to! But I just don't know if that will cause more problems with her or not. My mother is a spoiled brat - my grandmothers baby (literally). So my grandma always gives her what she wants. :wacko: But its just dumb - nothing is free in this world and sometimes I just want to smack her!


----------



## MissyMojo

upgrade her to the poorest phone they offer then - shes old enough to look after herself!


----------



## marinewife101

don't pay it and don't let the grandma either.. that's so messed up having everyone pay everything for them.. that's a responsibility as an adult so she needs to pay no one gets out for free.. i would be in rage haha as why me and hubby have our own lines and plan free of everyone else haha


----------



## SilasLove

marinewife101 said:


> don't pay it and don't let the grandma either.. that's so messed up having everyone pay everything for you.. that's a responsibility as an adult so she needs to pay no one gets out for free.. i would be in rage haha as why me and hubby have our own lines and plan free of everyone else haha

That is what my OH wants - he wants me to take my mother off and ask my grandma if she would like to go prepaid as it would be cheaper for her. (Considering she pays way too much now covering for my mom) But I just don't know - I just hate confrontation and I really don't want to listen to my mom lol. She is spiteful so she would probably disown me until she felt better about what happened. :wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

how old is your mom! she sounds like my 16yr old sister!!


----------



## marinewife101

than let her piss and moan i agree with ur oh... =) but don't tell your mother just disconnect it and when she asks why say because you haven't been paying it simple as that lol


----------



## marinewife101

i have been disowned by the family that raised me.. all because i moved out and got my own place at 18.. a junior in highschool because i was fed up with how i was treated.. so to me if people don't give a rats behind and put in the effort to make or repair a relationship THERE LOSS!! i havent spoken to them in ohhhh 5 years... they told me to give my dd up for adoption when i got preg with her at 18.. but me and hubby decided other wise and they tell me that until i apologize to the whole family (GRANDS,CUZ"S AUNTS UNCLES SISTERS) everyone that i will not be accepted into the family.. i just say SCREW IT i dont need them =) ive got my hubs and babies.. thats all i need anyone else causing conflict can screw off or pull there heads out there behinds.. sorry for my rant haha


Just IMO haha


----------



## SilasLove

Oh yeah, my mom is a good 41! :wacko:

I am starting to take your view on things Marinewife! I mean, if they are causing more trouble than they are worth than what is the point? OH and I have a family now and I have children of my own - my mother just needs to chill out. Good heavens, if she could run my life to this day she would not hesitate for one second! 

I am going to talk to my grandma and see what she thinks. If she would rather have a prepaid than be on the plan than I am just not going to upgrade the lines and I am going to get them shut off. If grandma wants to then I suppose I will upgrade after OH and I talk about it when he gets home.


----------



## majm1241

Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already! 

Sorry for that rant! LOL

marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!


----------



## marinewife101

sounds like a plan hope it all goes smoothly for yah..

well i seem to be having some like chunky icky discharge on and off almost like flakes of white?? so i called the doc to say i thought i had an infection her only advice was i have no openings so try an over the counter think like mono-stat or something i told hubby and he told me i cannot take it.. as the doctor doesn't even know and is just guessing as i never went in to get checked cuz no openings.. and he doesn't want me taking medicine for something they don't even know if i have to see if it helps.. i sorta agree but am sorta frustrated as its only very lil chunky TMI on and off 1 or 2 times a day.. what yall think?


----------



## marinewife101

majm1241 said:


> Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already!
> 
> Sorry for that rant! LOL
> 
> marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!

well they believe because i had sex outside of marriage and that im to young to be a mother yeah i may be 21 but... i wouldn't change my hubby or my kids or my life for anything else.. this is what i have always wanted and if they cant except that that's there problem im sorry to them that i do not have STRICT christian morals like them =( 

im me and that's all ill ever want to be =)) hehe


----------



## majm1241

I think your Hubby is right and shame on the doctor not fitting you in!!! :growlmad: They can work you in! That is bull!!!


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already!
> 
> Sorry for that rant! LOL
> 
> marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!

My mom paid on it until she decided to quit her job about 3 or so months ago. Now its all left up to my grandmother who lives off of her social security check and a babysitting check as she is a state paid babysitter for a family member. Anyway! My mother chose to quit her job because she was tired of the crap her boss was doing - but that is her problem that she didn't make sure to have another job first. Now she can't find a job! Personally, I have no sympathy. Just like she lives with her kind-of sort-of boyfriend and they are having problems I hear and basically has told my mom she will have to get out in Feb. as she paid a year in rent but after that has to leave, I guess. I don't know if this is the case any longer - but honestly! 

Wow, I hope your parents get that sorted out quickly! Hopefully they get it switched in her name - I am not sure how AT&T is on that?? Is it easy to do or will it become a bit of a hassle for your parents??


----------



## marinewife101

if it gets worse ill just take myself in to the military hospital 45 min away as thats where i will be delivering anyways..


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already!
> 
> Sorry for that rant! LOL
> 
> marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!
> 
> well they believe because i had sex outside of marriage and that im to young to be a mother yeah i may be 21 but... i wouldn't change my hubby or my kids or my life for anything else.. this is what i have always wanted and if they cant except that that's there problem im sorry to them that i do not have STRICT christian morals like them =(
> 
> im me and that's all ill ever want to be =)) heheClick to expand...

I did too but with my hubby. I never confessed it to them for it is my business! Their religion tried to stalk us and get it out of me because they are nosy like that and wanted to Disfellowship me from the religion. LOL I left it on my own for it is nothing but a bunch of hyprocracy to me anyways. My parents are still that religion but learned to just let me live My Life the way I want to. They wish I still was in the religion, but that will never happen! LOL


----------



## SilasLove

marinewife101 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already!
> 
> Sorry for that rant! LOL
> 
> marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!
> 
> well they believe because i had sex outside of marriage and that im to young to be a mother yeah i may be 21 but... i wouldn't change my hubby or my kids or my life for anything else.. this is what i have always wanted and if they cant except that that's there problem im sorry to them that i do not have STRICT christian morals like them =(
> 
> im me and that's all ill ever want to be =)) heheClick to expand...

I have issues with my family since I am with a black guy. Ever since I got with him it is an issue - personally I get really sick of it. Honestly it does not fricking matter! He is a pretty good guy - just because he is a different color means absolutely nothing. I have been through so much bull with them in the last 2 years that I truly don't care anymore. I do my best to tell people off and just try to stick to myself for the most part. I definitely don't ask for favors unless it is my grandma. My grandma is a great woman, and I really hate how my mom takes advantage of her. My grandma is overworked and under appreciated ... anyway, I just hate it. My grandma practically raised me so I just wish my mom would shove it sometimes. I love her, just jeesh. 

It really shouldn't matter who I love as long as he treats me well. And I hate the emphasis that is put on the color of his skin. Just like when people comment on the color of my son and certain family members who say "Oh thank god he isn't too dark" and what if he was? It wouldn't matter because you would still love him! So why say it then? :growlmad: It just messes me up!


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already!
> 
> Sorry for that rant! LOL
> 
> marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!
> 
> My mom paid on it until she decided to quit her job about 3 or so months ago. Now its all left up to my grandmother who lives off of her social security check and a babysitting check as she is a state paid babysitter for a family member. Anyway! My mother chose to quit her job because she was tired of the crap her boss was doing - but that is her problem that she didn't make sure to have another job first. Now she can't find a job! Personally, I have no sympathy. Just like she lives with her kind-of sort-of boyfriend and they are having problems I hear and basically has told my mom she will have to get out in Feb. as she paid a year in rent but after that has to leave, I guess. I don't know if this is the case any longer - but honestly!
> 
> Wow, I hope your parents get that sorted out quickly! Hopefully they get it switched in her name - I am not sure how AT&T is on that?? Is it easy to do or will it become a bit of a hassle for your parents??Click to expand...

My sister was fired but that was her own stupidity! I am sure my parents can do it! What my mom wants, she gets! LOL She can be VERY confrontational! LOL



marinewife101 said:


> if it gets worse ill just take myself in to the military hospital 45 min away as thats where i will be delivering anyways..

Do they have an urgent care or immediate med you can go through?


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow Silas! :growlmad: Your mom sounds like my older sister! She is getting divorced recently cuz her hubby cheated on her but she also lost her job and instead of paying her bills she is spending money on tattoos and piercings! She JUST turned 30 and She has not been paying her phone bill that is in my parents name. She just upgraded to an iphone so now it is $25 more a month! So my parents are going to go to AT&T and tell them to put it in her name now because they are tired of paying on it. They don't care if it gets cut off anymore. She is being stupid and selfish and taking advantage of my parents and her friends now. I am sorry she is going through a ruff patch but GROW up already!
> 
> Sorry for that rant! LOL
> 
> marinewife, that's horrible! :hugs: Why should you have to apologize to all of your family for bringing a BEAUTIFUL Child into this world! Geez Louise!
> 
> well they believe because i had sex outside of marriage and that im to young to be a mother yeah i may be 21 but... i wouldn't change my hubby or my kids or my life for anything else.. this is what i have always wanted and if they cant except that that's there problem im sorry to them that i do not have STRICT christian morals like them =(
> 
> im me and that's all ill ever want to be =)) heheClick to expand...
> 
> I have issues with my family since I am with a black guy. Ever since I got with him it is an issue - personally I get really sick of it. Honestly it does not fricking matter! He is a pretty good guy - just because he is a different color means absolutely nothing. I have been through so much bull with them in the last 2 years that I truly don't care anymore. I do my best to tell people off and just try to stick to myself for the most part. I definitely don't ask for favors unless it is my grandma. My grandma is a great woman, and I really hate how my mom takes advantage of her. My grandma is overworked and under appreciated ... anyway, I just hate it. My grandma practically raised me so I just wish my mom would shove it sometimes. I love her, just jeesh.
> 
> It really shouldn't matter who I love as long as he treats me well. And I hate the emphasis that is put on the color of his skin. Just like when people comment on the color of my son and certain family members who say "Oh thank god he isn't too dark" and what if he was? It wouldn't matter because you would still love him! So why say it then? :growlmad: It just messes me up!Click to expand...

Wow! :hugs: That is so wrong! I am married to a Hispanic man! Jace is mixed and of course Bryelle is too! (I can't wait to see how pretty she is! :D ) My mom's mom who is worthless and not worth calling grandma, found out he is Hispanic and she said to me "Oh, he's a Mexican!?" I was so pissed! That was the LAST time i spoke with her.... 9 years ago!


----------



## Kayley

you&me said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> Oooh! In that case then your right, our November babies are all holding on tight! We will probably all go over due :haha:
> 
> I hope not!! :dohh: I am thinking my little girl is going to come the end of October, will know more in a few weeks when I see my consultant again as to whether I have to have another c-section.
> 
> We are moving house too, when I will be about 36/37 weeks...I must be mad!! :haha:Click to expand...

I feel your pain lol - we are also moving house prob end of October! Then we gotta get a nursery decorated. I'm only have a week off before my due date too. Already feeling the stress lol


----------



## Kayley

hinkybinky said:


> We finally agreed on a changing bag that was cute enough for me and not too embarrassing for OH. Bearing in mind we're on team yellow I may still be guilty of going a bit girly, but here it is. It arrived yesterday and I can't wait to get it packed!

oooooh its the moomins! I LOVE LOVE LOVE where did you get it from?


----------



## Eskimobabys

PICHI?!? have u gotten the results? i never heard back for my GTT i took it @26wks hope that means im good!


----------



## Happyhayley

SO I was feeling pretty lucky that I hadn't had a time where I thought "oh gosh I haven't felt the baby move I hope he's okay" and then yesterday I've been sick with a cough and busy with my son and I got in the bath at the end of the night and thought "oh...I haven't been paying attention...I can't remember any movement today....I hope he's okay"...and just as this thought entered my mind I got a little kick just to say "I'm okay mommy"


----------



## Kayley

Aww HappyHayley thats cute! :D I think my baby is going to be an acrobat


----------



## lolpants

Pichi- Ive bought a bag from Avon - a weekend Hello Kitty one and a hello kitty bottle holder to go in it :thumbup: Im a bit hello kitty mad too :haha: The nursery is gonna be hello kitty themed too :happydance:

And its my birthday today! yey!! Weird though as no drinking and lots of heartburn = party pooper :(

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

lolpants said:


> Pichi- Ive bought a bag from Avon - a weekend Hello Kitty one and a hello kitty bottle holder to go in it :thumbup: Im a bit hello kitty mad too :haha: The nursery is gonna be hello kitty themed too :happydance:
> 
> And its my birthday today! yey!! Weird though as no drinking and lots of heartburn = party pooper :(
> 
> Lol xx

:cake: Happy Birthday Hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Kayley said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> We finally agreed on a changing bag that was cute enough for me and not too embarrassing for OH. Bearing in mind we're on team yellow I may still be guilty of going a bit girly, but here it is. It arrived yesterday and I can't wait to get it packed!
> 
> oooooh its the moomins! I LOVE LOVE LOVE where did you get it from?Click to expand...

Lovely isn't it! We saw it in a shop when we were on holiday in Edinburgh - then when we got home googled the manufacturer "disaster designs" for stockists. If you google disaster designs moomins you can see the range. It's on amazon and a few other websites - we got ours from kidstravel2.com


----------



## hinkybinky

Happy birthday lolpants! :happydance:


----------



## Kayley

Happy Birthday LOLPants hope you've had a good day regardless of the heartburn xx


----------



## Kayley

hinkybinky said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> We finally agreed on a changing bag that was cute enough for me and not too embarrassing for OH. Bearing in mind we're on team yellow I may still be guilty of going a bit girly, but here it is. It arrived yesterday and I can't wait to get it packed!
> 
> oooooh its the moomins! I LOVE LOVE LOVE where did you get it from?Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely isn't it! We saw it in a shop when we were on holiday in Edinburgh - then when we got home googled the manufacturer "disaster designs" for stockists. If you google disaster designs moomins you can see the range. It's on amazon and a few other websites - we got ours from kidstravel2.comClick to expand...


Thanks hun, off to have a lookie :D


----------



## SilasLove

Happyhayley - It is almost like that with me - only she waits until after I post on BnB lol.


----------



## anna matronic

Happy birthday Lol :cake:

Well just an update from me (apologies for the lack of name check and me me me post)

Re-registered with my old GP today back in London, got to walk in to antenatal day clinic tomorrow for the start of monitoring. He was concerned I have a high pulse rate eek!! Other than that not alot to be said, he is writing to the consultant at the hospital so that should kick in over the next week or so.

Paranoid about reduction of movements big time, today more so. I do feel him, but not as often or as strong. So will ask about this tomorrow and I think they are going to do a trace anyway so should see if he is moving normally from that.

This is all fucking horrid :( I am feeling so down, my belly has dropped and I feel really really heavy, I am even struggling to walk up the stairs!!

The joys of being in complete limbo I suppose!

I hope everyone else is tickertyboo though :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

I was ok .. until OH's brother showed up at my house. Sometimes I wish people would just NEVER come around. He is one of them. :|


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just an update for me and my little Maddy doll :) 

30 Weeks today!!!!! OMG!!!! YAY! So at my drs this week I passed my gtt :) I got a 115 and the cut off was 135. Also my measurement of my uterus is 33 cm instead of the 30 cm that its suppose to be, my dr says my lo could end up being a 9 lb'er! AH! She is also head down, which helps me relax a little bit on a csec.....

Also we had dh son over for the past week(minus a day and a half). I miss him so much now that he is back with his mom!!!! Its tooooooooo quiet in my apt now!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Happy 30 weeks blkhairbeauty! :hugs:

Glad you passed your test! I take mine on Monday! Yikes!


----------



## Dragonfly

Feel sick still from these anti boitics and dizzy so halfed the tablet and calling doc tomorrow, well ist better than not taking them they seem to never agree with me last time i was throwing them up I had a uti. baby kicking away here, can see belly moving. cant wait to get to bed i feel like crap!


----------



## anna matronic

Posting a bumpy pic as we have moved so you can all see haha. also a hospital piccie too :haha:
 



Attached Files:







29 2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









monitor 28+6.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## forgodssake

Sorry you are feeling so crap anna - I hope the new hospital will put your mind at rest and keep everything consistant.

Stay put vibes to chunk :D

On a "me" note I have slightly elevated (but not quite out of the normal range (138/73) blood pressure and protein / keytones in my urnine!! The hospital madwife seemed to think (had my 28 week check there as was there for anti d) that it was ok to still go to 34 weeks without another appointment but I wasnt convinced and called my own madwife who wants to check me over next week because of the protein.

Anyway, there isnt a UTI present - anyone know what else the protein / keytones could indicate?

xx


----------



## anna matronic

Don;t want to freak you out ok but this is what I just read on baby centre...

Protein
Excess protein in your urine can be a sign of a UTI, kidney damage, or certain other disorders. Later in your pregnancy, it can also be a sign of preeclampsia if it's accompanied by high blood pressure. If you have protein in your urine but your blood pressure is normal, your sample will be sent to the lab for a culture to see whether you have a UTI.

Ketones
Ketones are produced when the body starts breaking down stored or ingested fat for energy. This can happen when you're not getting enough carbohydrates (your body's usual source of energy).

If you're suffering from severe nausea and vomiting or you've lost weight, your practitioner may check your urine for ketones. If your ketone reading is high and you can't keep any food or liquid down, you may need intravenous fluids and medication. If ketones are found in combination with sugar, it could be a sign of diabetes..

I thought they only really cared about the lower number so 73 is totally normal :)

I have high pulse was 107 today, doctor was concerned ... :shock:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Hello, thought id sneak in a little early and say hello :) :wave:

Can i be added to the list on the first page please ?


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Don;t want to freak you out ok but this is what I just read on baby centre...
> 
> Protein
> Excess protein in your urine can be a sign of a UTI, kidney damage, or certain other disorders. Later in your pregnancy, it can also be a sign of preeclampsia if it's accompanied by high blood pressure. If you have protein in your urine but your blood pressure is normal, your sample will be sent to the lab for a culture to see whether you have a UTI.
> 
> Ketones
> Ketones are produced when the body starts breaking down stored or ingested fat for energy. This can happen when you're not getting enough carbohydrates (your body's usual source of energy).
> 
> If you're suffering from severe nausea and vomiting or you've lost weight, your practitioner may check your urine for ketones. If your ketone reading is high and you can't keep any food or liquid down, you may need intravenous fluids and medication. If ketones are found in combination with sugar, it could be a sign of diabetes..
> 
> I thought they only really cared about the lower number so 73 is totally normal :)
> 
> I have high pulse was 107 today, doctor was concerned ... :shock:

My madwife did seem to want to see me for the protein rather than the BP.

I deffo dont have GD as I had the GTT last week and I dont feel ill in any way.

Suppose we will just have to see what next week brings. 

Are they monitoring your pulse?


----------



## majm1241

x_Nov30_x said:


> Hello, thought id sneak in a little early and say hello :) :wave:
> 
> Can i be added to the list on the first page please ?

Adding you now! :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Don;t want to freak you out ok but this is what I just read on baby centre...
> 
> Protein
> Excess protein in your urine can be a sign of a UTI, kidney damage, or certain other disorders. Later in your pregnancy, it can also be a sign of preeclampsia if it's accompanied by high blood pressure. If you have protein in your urine but your blood pressure is normal, your sample will be sent to the lab for a culture to see whether you have a UTI.
> 
> Ketones
> Ketones are produced when the body starts breaking down stored or ingested fat for energy. This can happen when you're not getting enough carbohydrates (your body's usual source of energy).
> 
> If you're suffering from severe nausea and vomiting or you've lost weight, your practitioner may check your urine for ketones. If your ketone reading is high and you can't keep any food or liquid down, you may need intravenous fluids and medication. If ketones are found in combination with sugar, it could be a sign of diabetes..
> 
> I thought they only really cared about the lower number so 73 is totally normal :)
> 
> I have high pulse was 107 today, doctor was concerned ... :shock:
> 
> My madwife did seem to want to see me for the protein rather than the BP.
> 
> I deffo dont have GD as I had the GTT last week and I dont feel ill in any way.
> 
> Suppose we will just have to see what next week brings.
> 
> Are they monitoring your pulse?Click to expand...

It's funny this is what I hate about hospitals and doctors etc. The midwife did my bp and said I had a high pulse so did it manually to check and said it was still high, then said nothing!

Today the doctor did my bp and said my pulse was high and came across as concerned about it.

Nothing more has been said though ...


----------



## SilasLove

My cousin had to deliver her daughter early due to protein in urine and high blood pressure. She was born at 36+3 but my cousin was diagnosed with preeclampsia. 

I am going to eat me a piece of pizza and go to bed I think ... :wave:


----------



## rowleypolie

yes! i passed my GTT! i was getting worried because I hadnt heard anything and my MW didnt return my tuesday calls but she called today and i was in the normal range for everything! she said the numbers but i was half asleep and didnt catch them- all i heard was you are in the normal range!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi girlies
Thought I had loast you all or that I was going mad but found the thread in the end 
SO 30 weeks today!!!! Woooooo HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 
Starting to freak about a bit about labour and the birth so doing a bit of reading and think it's maybe best to not think about it and worry about it when it happens. I guess since I was induced last time I still don't really know what to expect. But best advice I have been given is to trust my body and our baby as they both know what they are doing


----------



## Dragonfly

I give up on these tablets I cant function on them at all i am getting side effects whcih are suppose to be rare! severe nausea, headache and really drowsey I could hardly wake today i keep falling asleep and I am like a zombie, feel like killing myself I feel so crap :*( I am calling the doc i am dizzy to from them. I hate meds!


----------



## Bartness

I hope you feel better soon DF.


----------



## mumtobrandon

Hi, just wanted to join you all properly. posted on 27+ weeks but as that thread is a few weeks old I think I am a little out lol! Struggling to find my way around third tri so far as birth just seems such a long way off!! Hopefully in a few weeks I can start getting excited about it........ x


----------



## Dragonfly

It does seem far off even if its only 12 weeks its a different season also . I have to keep taking tabs but i am taking them in bits so the side effects hopefully wont be as severe. better than none. These are horrible bloody tablets ffs! but they are working they must be as its not as sore as it was. I do not want premature labour i as so not ready with all thats happening and the longer the better baby is in there even if its over due.


----------



## ssmith1503

Well i've just ordered my pram it was £450 but in the sale it's £342 so would have been silly not too! Its the mothercare spin in russett. I'm so glad i haven't ordered it before now i would have been gutted. It's being delivered on 11th October so can't wait till then. I'm glad im not the only one who is silly enough to move so close to the baby being born, i'm moving at some point in October as well. Not sure on the date yet, we must all be mad!


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls hope we are all doing well today :)

DF, sorry you're feeling so crappy chick :hugs:

AFM, I went to the antenatal clinic this morning, turned up no appointment (as I was advised to do) she wasn't best pleased I have to say as I totally buggered her morning and there was loads of other women waiting. Anyway, she was fantastic, abrupt - as most doctors are, but very reassuring and to the point. Had my bloods done again! and another trace on bubs, he was moving around loads, but I couldn;t feel it much and his hr is normal :)

I have the midwife tomorrow just to book in, same as we all did right back in first tri lol. I have to go for more monitoring next Tuesday, with more bloods and another CTG.

I also have an appointment with the consultant next Friday. Basically she has said twice weekly monitoring is alot IF I don't really need it. So if they decide I am at risk (which at the moment I am) I will have the monitoring and I will be induced between weeks 36-37.

If they decide I do not need to be monitored then I can go as far as I can possibly full term and get the ok to go back to work.

:)


----------



## anna matronic

Oh also, I did some shopping this morning :happydance:

I bought my changing bag, it is giraffe print and sooo nice https://www.mummyandlittleme.co.uk/oioi-giraffe-print-hobo-changing-bag-1858-0.html

I also went and started getting the start of my stuff and baby's stuff. I bought some maternity pads from Boots and they also had Avent bottles in the clearance 3 for £6.50 so grabbed them!!

Also spent £100 in Babies R Us, crib blankets/sheets, breast pump, nappies, nappy sacks, some Aptimel cartons, nipple cream and all that stuff.

Then remembered I have a £25 gift card at home doh!! so will go back and buy a baby bath set.

Also bought some Garnier Nutruisse hairdye as my greys are coming through. I asked the pharmacist and he said it should be ok, so it's ok to dye hair right???


----------



## Kayley

arrrrgggghhh what a day! OH has said that if he is made redundant he will only get £5000. Hopefully the sale of their place will go through and he won't be made redundant but its all ifs and buts right now! 
We are also going to a house viewing on wednesday but nobody will accept us to rent if OH is made redundant! Then we'll be homeless! I told OH I might labour early due to the stress of it all lol. 
He told me not to stress until we know either way. arrrggghhh


----------



## Louise-H'08

AM - Glad things seem to be sorting themselves out a little, at least you know where you stand now. :thumbup:

Happy Birthday for yesterday LOL.:cake:

I'm *30 WEEKS TODAY*.

SOOOOO pleased. :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## Dragonfly

when do the tickers move up again?

31.1 weeks it moved again eeek! getting faster now.


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies, ladies, I would like to announce that I did not sleep worth a poo last night! :|


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> when do the tickers move up again?

I think it is around like 32 weeks, but I can't be sure. :flower:


----------



## ssmith1503

Kayley sorry to hear about all your probs i'm going through the same thing. Don't know if the company i work for is going to be around for another month and that opens a whole can of worms trying to make someone pregnant redundant! I'm also moving in October and the rent will be going up by £250 to £995 a month so lots of sleepless nights for me at the moment, i keep telling myself it can only get better! Just wish it would happen sooner rather then later! xx


----------



## anna matronic

Oh girls what horrible siutations :(

The only thing I can think of as a temporary is to contact the council and ask them for advice on whether you could be temporarily housed. I would assume you would have to claim benefits (JSA) and you would deffo be vulnerable and obviously homeless. I know that sucks, but there are options, not necessarily what we'd like I know.

Hope things don't end up like that at all :) x x


----------



## lolpants

Thanks for the birthday wishes :thumbup: 31 yesterday and 30 weeks today :happydance: 
Got a week and a day off work now - waiting for my new cooker to be delivered, then going out for food and a GnR tribute band tonight and then I fly too Menorca Sunday :happydance:

Thats gutting about the possible redundancy Kayley - but £5k should help soften the blow, still I know how stressful being redundant is - let alone during pregnancy!! :(

AM I hope u get the all clear to going full term - stick Chunky stick!!

Sorry too hear ur both having a rough time at the mo DF & Silas :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

AM, perfectly fine to dye hair. Did it throughout my last preg-now I go to the hairdresser-if DH wants me blonde he must pay 
Sorry to the ladies having a rough time, it will all work out. 
Well our lounge suite went yesterday and boxes have arrived. Still got a few baby things to sell which just seems wrong, I shoul dbe buying baby things and not selling them! BUT have to keep reminding myself I will get all the new stuff once we land with our little one in South Africa. It's really getting to me, this not being able to nest properly. Tesco has some mega cheap baby salea on at the moment. Was there today


----------



## Celtic Dragon

forgodssake said:


> Sorry you are feeling so crap anna - I hope the new hospital will put your mind at rest and keep everything consistant.
> 
> Stay put vibes to chunk :D
> 
> On a "me" note I have slightly elevated (but not quite out of the normal range (138/73) blood pressure and protein / keytones in my urnine!! The hospital madwife seemed to think (had my 28 week check there as was there for anti d) that it was ok to still go to 34 weeks without another appointment but I wasnt convinced and called my own madwife who wants to check me over next week because of the protein.
> 
> Anyway, there isnt a UTI present - anyone know what else the protein / keytones could indicate?
> 
> xx

I think it depends how many ketones are present. Your bp looks fine to me (but then mine's always high!) - they tend to go on rises from your normal early pregnacy readings, but it's the bottom number they're most bothered about. Good luck with your appts!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have nettle stings from picking potatoes. :( but my dinner will be so worth it when its ready.


----------



## Lolly W

Hi girls,

Can I join you a few days early? The 2nd tri thread is pretty empty now! 

xx


----------



## SilasLove

Lolly W said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join you a few days early? The 2nd tri thread is pretty empty now!
> 
> xx

Of course, welcome! :wave:


----------



## MissyMojo

welcome lolly :)

im going buying mad! oops!


----------



## SilasLove

I have no money to buy anything, so thats out for me.

Honestly, we are waiting for move. And we haven't heard anything as of yet - tried calling today but phone was either busy or disconnected. Either way - I wish they would call already! Making me angry.

Ugh, I may have to turn my a/c back on today ... starting to get hot.

Oh so I just called and she answered. She says she is completely swamped and is trying to get everything done as quickly as she can.
I say whatever, I just want to move! Ugh. *goes insane*


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> Oh girls what horrible siutations :(
> 
> The only thing I can think of as a temporary is to contact the council and ask them for advice on whether you could be temporarily housed. I would assume you would have to claim benefits (JSA) and you would deffo be vulnerable and obviously homeless. I know that sucks, but there are options, not necessarily what we'd like I know.
> 
> Hope things don't end up like that at all :) x x

I'm hoping it won't come to that and to be honest OH has been offered another job its just on a lot less money that this one and we will struggle when I'm on maternity leave! All stress. Hey ho I'm sure it will work out!


----------



## MissyMojo

my hip grant went in so im spending it! :)


----------



## SilasLove

Thats great hon! I wish I had something like that coming, lol.

Its official, I need to be grounded from BnB gals. I just don't get anything done between getting on here and what not. :( I think I may have to cut myself off for a few days or so and just focus on getting things done.

... do I really think that is going to happen? Not when I have to get on the computer for school I know it wont ... bleh. I can't win.


----------



## devonangel

hiya all how are you ?


----------



## Kellycool

devonangel said:


> hiya all how are you ?

Hi ya, all good this side-how are you? What's news?


----------



## MissyMojo

bless u silaslove, my dishes have been calling my name the last few hours - but i cannot get offline!! hahha 

im gd devon angel just shoppin!


----------



## pichi

urgh i am aching all over today! feel knackered. Feeling quite positive though because i haven't heard back from my GTT so i'm hoping results were good.


----------



## Kellycool

Hopefully no news is good news Pichi!! I need to get off ebay!


----------



## pichi

haha ebay is lethal! to your bank balance that is :haha:

OH bought peanut her crib bedding today :) and i've noticed there is a super cute hello kitty cot mobile coming to tesco direct in september... so tempted to buy it :dohh:


i hope no news is good news too Kellycool. tried phoning the MW today but no one was there to take me call


----------



## Kellycool

Aw, sounds so cute! Bet you can't wait to make her bed, such exciting times.. I pretty much have everything-just need a new changing bag, an ear thermometer, some Lansinoh nipple cream, cellular blanket, dummies, muslin squares.. BUT I am bidding on cutie outfits anyway-I never land up winning as I suck at it so someone always outbids me at the last second. Dh thinks it is too funny as I spend so much time on ebay but never spend his money hahaha


----------



## pichi

hehe. i tell you - asda have some cute muzzies. i got white ones with pink stars on them. i know theyre going to be covered in yuk but still.

i really can't wait to get her bed made up but i dont want to make the crib up etc... till i'm around 38 weeks


----------



## anna matronic

I went on a mass shopping trip today too!! Pichi where did you get the crib beddnig from, I am really struggling to find anything nice :( I ended up buying plain boring white and blue sheets from Babies R Us as back up :D


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm feeling sorry for myself today, after a great MW appt yesterday (I don't have to have the GTT- was sure I would as I have a high BMI) I woke up this morning with swollen, spotty tonsils :cry: Just in time to spend my bank holiday feeling crap.


----------



## pichi

i got mine from Toys R us. got this one :

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609558661429344.jpg

we're pretty much sorted for things for her now :) just need to sort out a bag for taking to hospital and i'll be all set! 
.....

...
..
.

well, besides all the little things like blankets, grooming set, bath, changing bat, and swing/bouncer... lol


----------



## anna matronic

Hmm, I don't think chunk will like the pink :rofl: I was in there today they had some cute boys stuff but am still gonna look around :)

I only need sheets and blankets, might not bother with the bumper etc till he moves into the cot and get a proper set :)

I seen a great one in Boots actually :)


----------



## you&me

pichi said:


> i got mine from Toys R us. got this one :
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609558661429344.jpg
> 
> we're pretty much sorted for things for her now :) just need to sort out a bag for taking to hospital and i'll be all set!
> .....
> 
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> well, besides all the little things like blankets, grooming set, bath, changing bat, and swing/bouncer... lol

We are going with the hugs n kisses range from Babies R Us too...it is gorgeous!! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

She's only getting the hugs and kisses set for her crib - her cotbed bedding is hello kitty :) when we finally get her room sorted it'll be pink and white with a hint of lime or orange :)


----------



## majm1241

Cute bedding!!!

I am getting a cold!!! So is Jace!!! :( Not feeling very spiffy! :(


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> I'm feeling sorry for myself today, after a great MW appt yesterday (I don't have to have the GTT- was sure I would as I have a high BMI) I woke up this morning with swollen, spotty tonsils :cry: Just in time to spend my bank holiday feeling crap.

:hugs: Hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## majm1241

Lolly W said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can I join you a few days early? The 2nd tri thread is pretty empty now!
> 
> xx

Welcome on over!! :D I think we are all pretty much all here now! :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening everyone :hi: I have not been on much and you have all chatted loads so I will do my best to catch up.

Happy birthday Lolpants for yesterday, I hope you had a fabby day xx

Also welcome to all the new 3rd tri ladies, it seems silly to post on the 2nd tri thread now that we have been moved over to groups. Its nice having everyone 'under the same roof' at last!

I finally made the decision to book a Hypnobirthing course and I actually feel so relieved that I have. My hubby is not quite as convinced and does think its a lot of money (I used my HIP grant) but like I keep saying, if he had to squeeze a baby out of his doodah, I bet he would pay double that if he thought it would help in any way :rofl: We start on the 13 September :happydance:

Is everyone almost ready for their babies? We are sooooo not ready! If you were to come in our house you would never guess that a baby was due in the next 10 weeks! I keep thinking I have got ages but in reality I really need to step up my shopping game! 

I love the cute bed linen Pichi, so pretty and pink! As Herbert is going to be in our room to start with we have just got a gliding crib for now, they are supposed to last until baby is about 6 months old. I have spent ages looking for pure white Egyptian cotton bedlinen (as I want it to match our linen) and had almost given up (you would think Laura Ashley or The White Company would do some wouldn't you?) until I spotted something in Mothercare, so all is good. Once we know if Herbert needs pink or blue and is ready to move into their own room I shall then start shopping for nursery goodies.

I have also got my hospital bags (a bargain set from Argos) and in a few weeks time I am going to go hospital bag shopping with my bump buddy! That should scare us :haha: When I saw my MW on Tuesday she asked me if I had started to write a birthplan (which I hadn't) so I have now started to jot things down. EEEK. Its quite scary to see your preferences all written down in black and white.


----------



## anna matronic

Right, can I have opinions please....

You guys know how mental I am going with regards to my ruptured membraines episode last week :(

I am reading thread after thread on here about women who have suffered leaks and gushes and presented themselves to hospital as I did and have been checked and the outcome has either been a definite yes or no it was discharge/pee/UTI.

Why the bloody hell is mine causing so much darn problems? Am I some kind of alien :(

Also I had an awful thought today, someone slap me. I decided I hope they do continue to monitor me, then they will induce me early and I get to meet my baby early. Is that wrong :(

Coco - ~I went shopping today and bought lo's chaning bag :happydance: also went and spent £120 in Toys R Us on random things like nipple cream, cartons of formla milk just in case, nappies/sacks, you name it. It felt so good :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Anna, it must be driving you crazy not knowing for sure but the only thing I can think of is that unfortunately the confusion has arisen because of that 2nd consultant just going by the scan results. Hopefully, now that you are under the new hospital, you will get a little more consistency. 

I think by the time we all get to 37 weeks we will all be very impatient to meet our babies so don't feel bad about it! But n the other hand if they are happy to let you go to term and if there are no more further problems you might get that water birth after all, so its a win win if you ask me!

Love your changing bag! Its yummy, I still need to get mine, in fact I should do that this weekend as I need to preorder it as it is not out until the end of next month. Its the random things I need too! can feel a shopping trip coming on :D


----------



## anna matronic

What bag are you getting?

I still need more pads, breast pads, crib sheets, celular blankets, a bath set, sudocream, god the the list is endless for the small bit, I can't think :)


----------



## Cocobelle

I have fallen in love with this one:
https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=2846&type=1768&channel=26
Its more than I planned to pay but when you think it will more than likely be used for well over 2 years so I will save on buying new handbags in time, its positively a bargain :rofl:
Well that is what I keep telling myself anyway.

I also need EVERYTHING on your last list, as well as my crib mattress (John Lewis are out of stock), baby monitor, breast pump, baby bath & changing mat to name but a few.

Luckily I have the main things, travel system (being delivered end of next month), crib, some bedding & towels, sling, steriliser & bottles (though I hope to BF) and lots of clothes!


----------



## anna matronic

Oh my god. That bag is totally amazing :D

I got an Avent breast pump today was reduced to £14.99 :) My pram is coming in the next 2 weeks :happydance: and I got the raincover for the carseat today aswell. I also need towels so good shout there and I need to get a new monitor as my cousin gave me one but it isn't very good. but that can wait for the time being. 

My mum said my baby bag is ready to pack as she thinks I have everything, I just need to start washing his clothes :)


----------



## Marie1337

Went to the see my doctor today and I passed my GTT! Wasn't even close to being a concern. Hemoglobin, BP and everything else was great. Baby is head down and in a good position. I'm measuring on the upper end of the curve size wise and my doctor made a joke about a 10 lb baby. I sure hope not!!

Pichi - I had decided even before I got pregnant that if I had a girl she would have hello kitty EVERYTHING. I love love love hello kitty, and I think everyone at work thinks I'm odd with my hello kitty pens, water bottle, cell phone case etc. Unfortunately I am having a boy, so no hello kitty for him but I still think the crib sets and mobiles and everything are super cute.


----------



## minties

Just wanted to say hello to everyone!

I am finally in the 3rd trimester. I am having a wee boy, if anyone is able to update the 1st page. I am very excited.


----------



## Eskimobabys

@minties welcome! lovely avatar!


----------



## ShanandBoc

welcome minties :D and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## devonangel

welcome minties and congratulations


----------



## pichi

Marie1337- I'm the exact same as you with hello kitty. I love it - have hello kitty babygrows and shoes for peanut already and her dad keeps buying her more plushies - as if I didn't have enough already! Lol I also have hello kitty foot tattoos :D

Welcome minties!


----------



## loulabump

keep your fingers crossed for me today please girls! I have my 4D rescan at 12.20 today, lets all hope monkey will put on a show for me today so I will have some nice pictures to share with you all when I get back!! Trying not to be too excited after his naughtiness last week! Gonna fill up on lucozade and sugar and hopefully get him wriggling!! xx


----------



## MissyMojo

best of luck hunni xx


----------



## Dragonfly

oh how nice my vag is swollen and itchy and I am not scratching it as i dont want it worse, seems to be an aftermath of infection :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: df xx


----------



## anna matronic

oooh DF, sounds painful hun :( xx


----------



## SilasLove

well ladies i cant sleep tonight. throat is killing me too :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Long as my fanny dosnt turn in to a cauliflower I will be fine.


----------



## anna matronic

Cauliflour fanny doesn't sound very nice at all :haha: Antobiotics can cause thrush, so maybe it is just that?

Well I have had an interesting 10 hours. I mentioned a while back I got a happy bday email from my ex who I haven't spoken to for 2 years! Well he emailed me again this time asking how I am etc. Not good at all.

Then I got a message on facebook from another ex (there aren't that many honestly lol!) who wanted to congratulate me and he was sorry it was so late as he'd just found out. Then he said he was really happy for me, but a little bit jealous.

What is it with men who seem to be jealous of me being pregnant (second bloke who has sadi this to me now) but I end up having a kid with a dad who is a total knobjockey :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: anna
:hug: silaslove
:hugs2: Dragonfly xxx


----------



## lolpants

AM men are complicated creatures :hugs:

DF - I feel ur pain - its nicknamed - cheeseburger crotch and I have it too :(

Pichi :thumbup: for the hint re a Hello Kitty mobile coming out next month!! I was about to give up and buy the princess one from Toys R Us -- There is bedding on ebay that Im gonna get and then we'll have all Hello Kitty :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

LOl cheese burger crotch haha. I am dying to scratch it but I wont I know it will be worse. Its defo the infection that caused this and ia m off the anti boitics they made me so dam ill. But seems to be clearing. Usually healing means itching anyway.


----------



## anna matronic

Oooh, well natural yoghurt is meant to be good, slap that on ya fanjita :rofl:

Just seen midwife in my new area! All good, got to hear my little chunky again, but I had a very painful stitch as she did it ouchie :(

I am off to eat half of the bakers I just bought yum yum yum


----------



## Dragonfly

I wish I had yoghurt in will petit felous do? lol bit of fomage frais on the fahjita, imagine having to explain if you hadto go to hospital and had to time to clean in labour why fruits of the forrest petit felous is smeared on your privates and teh heat has caused it to turn.


----------



## anna matronic

LOL, don't think Petit Filous will help :rofl:

I feel sick now. Made myself a chicken and coleslaw baguette, then had 2 cookies and a donut :shock:


----------



## pichi

Well, my GTT came back all normal! :happydance: sooo happy about that. Must have been that evil orange juice n rice crispies that bumped my sugar up at my 28week appt


----------



## Marie1337

Question for those in the UK...

Last night I stumbled across One Born Every Minute. I thought it would be great. Real people, real births etc. I watched the first episode and was a bit disappointed. My husband watched a bit with me and was mad about the dad and son who just made jokes while the mum was in labour. My heart did go out to the young mum with the other baby. Poor thing. 

Anyways is it worth watching the rest of the series?


----------



## MissyMojo

its definately worth watching the rest of them :)


i've had such a lovely satuurday and my fun doesnt stop yet!
been for lunch at tgis, spent an hour or so at the beach this afternoon and im off to a singstar cocktail party this evening - mines a milk! hahhhaha


----------



## Dragonfly

You know I must have sleep walked out in to the garden last night found some nettles, had a piss in them and then wiped my vagina with them because it sure feels like that! it has its own pulse and all. 

Cranberry juice is also instant heart burn.


----------



## loulabump

well it's official. I have the most lazy and stubborn baby that babybond have ever had the privilege of scanning.

We were there for just short of 4 hours, tried everything to get him moving but nothing was working. I must have had 500% of my recommended daily sugar intake today, my god!

Babybond were so, so good though and even though they weren't able to get fabulous pictures they tried there hardest...and there are a few seconds of good bits on the DVD... I'll post a link to it when I've managed to get it uploaded to youtube, its taking forever :)
xx


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> Well, my GTT came back all normal! :happydance: sooo happy about that. Must have been that evil orange juice n rice crispies that bumped my sugar up at my 28week appt

Pichi there is no doubt the breakfast made your sugar level high :) But good that they were cautious in checking and glad it ia all ok :flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

pichi said:


> Well, my GTT came back all normal! :happydance: sooo happy about that. Must have been that evil orange juice n rice crispies that bumped my sugar up at my 28week appt

awesome!:happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Good news Pichi!!
I have to wait 2 weeks til I see diabetes midwife. Am I the only one in here to have abnormal gtt?


----------



## Dragonfly

My other halfs got a hospital bed finally, only like 50 miles away for this op and he is away not only op not till Monday. so will be lonely for a few days, always thought I would be ok on my own but weirdly since he has these hospital stays over this I feel like theres a piece of me missing when he is away. I am dreading the next few days, I will be ok coping etc as its one less to look after as it wasnt easy running after him and william but I just miss him already. I wish they would operate tomorrow and shorten it a bit or something. My scans on wed so he will miss that as he will maybe be getting out by then and he has never missed a scan with either baby ever.


----------



## rowleypolie

fairygirl said:


> Good news Pichi!!
> I have to wait 2 weeks til I see diabetes midwife. Am I the only one in here to have abnormal gtt?

sorry- mine was normal too but my friends both had GD and for one it wasnt too bad- she could regulate it easily- the other had to have the insulin shots to the belly- which scares me just a bit. Either way they both had perfectly beautiful babies and the diabetes went away right after birth so dont stress it too much- its just a few weeks of being careful! I couldnt imagine having it forever....


----------



## lolpants

Oh DF you made me LOL at the petit flous on ur fanjita!! :haha:

AM I read somewhere that yoghurt can help - but sometimes if its a certain type of infection it makes it worse, so didn't wanna risk it :wacko: :thumbup: for tip though :hugs: 

Fairygirl :hugs: about GTT, and just echoing what Rowley said, its only a few weeks of eing careful and maybe having shots and it should go after the birth :hugs:

I fly out too Menorca for a few days tomorrow :plane: - and doubt I'll get a chance to go through 4/5 days of posts on here when I get back - so I hope everyone has a fab and care free few days and I'll catch up with u all laters! :hi:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Have a lovely holibobs Lol :) So wish I could go away now I have all this spare time. But I have no chance of getting the go ahead to fly or any insurance now :(


----------



## pichi

I am so relieved! As for the hello kitty mobile - I already knew about it haha. Was on my list to buy things :D

Oh my back is killing me after 8h on my feet so I'm off to bed. Night all


----------



## majm1241

pichi, glad you passed the GTT! :hugs: I have my 1 hour on Monday.


----------



## Dragonfly

Fajita is still sore but not trying to go inside out any more. I used calomine lotion just a dab,I was desperate and seems to have took swelling down. Still stingy. This is awful. what I do to deserve this :(


----------



## ssmith1503

loulabump said:


> well it's official. I have the most lazy and stubborn baby that babybond have ever had the privilege of scanning.
> 
> We were there for just short of 4 hours, tried everything to get him moving but nothing was working. I must have had 500% of my recommended daily sugar intake today, my god!
> 
> Babybond were so, so good though and even though they weren't able to get fabulous pictures they tried there hardest...and there are a few seconds of good bits on the DVD... I'll post a link to it when I've managed to get it uploaded to youtube, its taking forever :)
> xx

I've had the same problem, although you get to see your baby for longer you just wish that they would look even if only for a minute don't you. I am going back for the 3rd time for my 4d scan in just over a week when i'm 32 weeks. The sonographer has been lovely and said it has only ever happened once before where the 1st and 2nd attempt have failed. Had to be me! Well it's fingers crossed for the next one because it will be the last attempt before Connie is too big! xx


----------



## Kayley

Hello girls, hope you are all having a nice weekend :D

I went to a 30th birthday party last night and I'm feeling knackered


----------



## anna matronic

You went out????? How very dare you have a social life.

I stayed in and did a crossword.


----------



## pinklizzy

I've been busy busy this morning, now just want to sleep all afternoon! Feeling good though as I managed to get up and out for the 9am swim-best time to go as it's really quiet. Got all the housework done and walked the dog. My mum is coming over later, haven't seen her in a week-now I'm pregnant I missed her even more lol!


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> You went out????? How very dare you have a social life.
> 
> I stayed in and did a crossword.

Lol


----------



## you&me

Hiya, hope everyone is feeling okay?

Does anyone find they are suffering at night with their hips?...mine seem to ache and then go numb after about 20 minutes in bed, so I turn to the other side and the process starts again...and when I get up in the morning, they click for a bit, and then they are fine...until I lay down again!! Is this just everything loosening up?


----------



## ShanandBoc

You&me i have the same thing in my hips and upper legs. Its awful.

I dont get clicking in my hips when i get up tho, but my lower back :(


----------



## you&me

It sounds normal then?...I think it is everything loosening up getting ready...that is what my DH keeps telling me when I am walking around in the morning like an old woman holding my hips :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yeh i would say so, prob fluid retention and the extra weight your carrying around.

Pregnancy is rough on your body hey!!

Just make sure you take it easy and get up carefully. Also be careful bending down, make sure u bend with your knees, not from your lower back xo


----------



## you&me

OMG OMG!!! Hubby and I just went upstairs and packed mine and babies hospital bags!!

I am a bit emotional now, part of me wants to cry :cry:...and another part wants to dance with joy :happydance: as I never got the chance to pack my own bags with Reagan...so another new first for me!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh thats right you only made it to 29+4 weeks last time is that correct?
x


----------



## you&me

ShanandBoc said:


> Oh thats right you only made it to 29+4 weeks last time is that correct?
> x

Yep yep...went into hospital at 29+3 on the christmas eve, with just an instinct something wasn't 'right'...they delivered her christmas morning.

So from now on I am in unknown territory, I have never been this pregnant :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well congratulations on reaching your milestone, must be a big relief for you x

How long was ur lil girl in hospital for after she was born? x


----------



## you&me

ShanandBoc said:


> Well congratulations on reaching your milestone, must be a big relief for you x
> 
> How long was ur lil girl in hospital for after she was born? x

Thank you!!!

She was born christmas day weighing 2lbs 5ozs, and came home on valentine's day, weighing 4lbs 10ozs...so she spent about 7ish weeks in hospital.


----------



## ShanandBoc

That must have been so hard for you. (hugs)

Lets hope you reach at least 37 weeks this time round. Looking good so far!!! Did the doctors say you were more likely to go early with this one as well?


----------



## you&me

ShanandBoc said:


> That must have been so hard for you. (hugs)
> 
> Lets hope you reach at least 37 weeks this time round. Looking good so far!!! Did the doctors say you were more likely to go early with this one as well?

:hugs: It is a hard journey, but so worth it!!

I had a specialist uterine doppler scan just before 24 weeks, and am on aspirin and calcium, and the consultant seems very hopeful I will escape it this time around...so fingers crossed.

I just keep reminding myself, that every day from now on this little girl keeps cooking is simply a bonus!! :thumbup:


----------



## Happyhayley

I saw my tummy move :) first time yesterday. Big giant lump came out and went back in. My husband came over and waited and felt it for his second time and was very happy because it was much stronger then the first time.


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> You went out????? How very dare you have a social life.
> 
> I stayed in and did a crossword.

lol yeah but by 10.30pm I was starting to wish I hadn't bothered! I was so tired lol. Managed to drag the OH away about 1.30am in the end and I had to drive the hour long journey home with him steaming drunk and me tired and fed up lol.


----------



## anna matronic

Bloody hell!! Don't think I could manage that :D I am feeling shite as at the moment. Just so heavy and fat, I have eaten shit lately and now I have put on a ton of weight. I was doing so well too :(

I went to my nieces 4th bday party today, was exhausting. She is a spoilt little thing, love her :)


----------



## hinkybinky

Had our first NCT antenatal class today from 11am - 5pm. Too long really, ended up feeling absolutely overwhelmed and exhausted. Came home and wrote down EVERYTHING as I am sure in 10 weeks time I will not remember any of it! I was the least pregnant there; everyone else was at least 35 weeks, so felt a bit of a fraud :-/

We did lots of breathing, birthing ball and using a rebozo (some kind of Mexican shawl thing) to help with contractions. As I have been doing tons of reading and comnig on here every day, I felt like I didn't learn that much new info, but it was good to get things confirmed and for DH to get all the information. Bless him, he said he's much more worried now :dohh:

The one thing I'm concerned about at this stage is that according to my last midwife appointment the baby is lying transverse. Midwife said there is no point worrying until 36 weeks, but the reading I've been doing suggests it could be too late by then as the womb can get shaped to the transverse baby and so it doesn't turn. 

Although I'm quite prepared to have a C-section if it's the best thing for the baby, it does mean the whole midwife-led birthing centre and all the labour positions etc are a complete waste of time. While I know there's no point worrying I can't help thinking I will kick myself if I don't try everything going to get the baby to turn. But at the same time don't want to get obsessed and disappointed. On top of that, I have an anterior placenta and can't tell where the baby is lying (for all I know it could have turned already). So this is the one thing that's proving a bit rubbish at the moment :growlmad:

Hope everyone else is ok and had a happy and relaxing weekend x


----------



## Cocobelle

hinkybinky said:


> Had our first NCT antenatal class today from 11am - 5pm. Too long really, ended up feeling absolutely overwhelmed and exhausted. Came home and wrote down EVERYTHING as I am sure in 10 weeks time I will not remember any of it! I was the least pregnant there; everyone else was at least 35 weeks, so felt a bit of a fraud :-/
> 
> We did lots of breathing, birthing ball and using a rebozo (some kind of Mexican shawl thing) to help with contractions. As I have been doing tons of reading and comnig on here every day, I felt like I didn't learn that much new info, but it was good to get things confirmed and for DH to get all the information. Bless him, he said he's much more worried now :dohh:
> 
> *The one thing I'm concerned about at this stage is that according to my last midwife appointment the baby is lying transverse. Midwife said there is no point worrying until 36 weeks, but the reading I've been doing suggests it could be too late by then as the womb can get shaped to the transverse baby and so it doesn't turn.
> 
> Although I'm quite prepared to have a C-section if it's the best thing for the baby, it does mean the whole midwife-led birthing centre and all the labour positions etc are a complete waste of time. While I know there's no point worrying I can't help thinking I will kick myself if I don't try everything going to get the baby to turn. But at the same time don't want to get obsessed and disappointed. On top of that, I have an anterior placenta and can't tell where the baby is lying (for all I know it could have turned already). So this is the one thing that's proving a bit rubbish at the moment *
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and had a happy and relaxing weekend x

Hiya, also have a baby who is lying transverse and also have an anterior placenta. I see my MW every two weeks and each week I hope Herbert has moved, but no, he/she is quite happy lying sideways.

Like you, if a CS is needed, then so be it but we are booked onto a Hypnobirthing course in 2 weeks time which is costing us £200 and that would be such a waste of money, but what do you do as you know it would be sods law that baby will turn at the last minute if we cancelled it, and then I would be in trouble! I bought a birthing ball today so hopefully that might do something to help.

Today I have been spending in babies r Us (I blame Anna as all that talk of shopping the other day :haha:) and then we met friends at the pub for lunch/drinks. Shattered now and in bed nosing around on here and drinking a large mug of hot chocolate!


----------



## anna matronic

Don't blame me :rofl:

HB - mine has been transverse too since 21 wk scan, then last weeks scan showed he was breech, then midwife check him again on discharge and he was transverse again :dohh: 

Apparently they still have plenty of room to move about and spin round at the mo, although not for too much longer only another week or 2, but no-one has mentioned his position being of any concern at the moment as I believe most babies do turn by 36 weeks. The are things you can do though, not sure what, but I am sure it wouldn;t hurt to give them a go.

As for not knowing what position baby is in, don;t worry neither can I and my placenta is posteria. I wouldn;t know his back from his bum from his head!! I don't push hard enough obviously, but at 28/29 weeks the midwives in hospital couldn't always be sure where he was!!

I will be coming back to Hastings soon for a bit to collect some more things, pop in to work etc etc, so if you fancy a cuppa or a soft drink I'll txt you :) Aqua is a no go for cos of the infection risk :(


----------



## majm1241

you&me said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> That must have been so hard for you. (hugs)
> 
> Lets hope you reach at least 37 weeks this time round. Looking good so far!!! Did the doctors say you were more likely to go early with this one as well?
> 
> :hugs: It is a hard journey, but so worth it!!
> 
> I had a specialist uterine doppler scan just before 24 weeks, and am on aspirin and calcium, and the consultant seems very hopeful I will escape it this time around...so fingers crossed.
> 
> I just keep reminding myself, that every day from now on this little girl keeps cooking is simply a bonus!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congrats on your milestone Love! :hugs: I am still on aspirin too, but I honestly don't know why! :shrug: My Dr told me to continue taking it. He put me on it since I had 2 of my 3 MC back to back in Nov and Dec last year.



Happyhayley said:


> I saw my tummy move :) first time yesterday. Big giant lump came out and went back in. My husband came over and waited and felt it for his second time and was very happy because it was much stronger then the first time.

Awe! :hugs: I LOVE when Mark & Jace can both feel Bryelle Kicking! Their faces just light up! :cloud9:



Kayley said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> You went out????? How very dare you have a social life.
> 
> I stayed in and did a crossword.
> 
> lol yeah but by 10.30pm I was starting to wish I hadn't bothered! I was so tired lol. Managed to drag the OH away about 1.30am in the end and I had to drive the hour long journey home with him steaming drunk and me tired and fed up lol.Click to expand...

Ah man! LOL I HATE when I am tired and have to DRAG Mark away when we are at a friend's house! LOL We are normally ALWAYS the last to leave and I just want to be in bed already! LOL



Cocobelle said:


> Today I have been spending in babies r Us (I blame Anna as all that talk of shopping the other day :haha:) and then we met friends at the pub for lunch/drinks. Shattered now and in bed nosing around on here and drinking a large mug of hot chocolate!

I've been drink Hot Chocolate like crazy myself here lately! I got me a mug full right now! :D Mainly because I have a HORRIBLE Head Cold and I am trying to force as many hot fluids as I can! Hot Lemonade, Chocolate and tea!!! I have Sudafed but that crap does NOTHING! :cry: Thank Goodness I got to the doctor tomorrow. Going for my 1 Hour GTT, and hoping to get some help with this cold too.


----------



## pichi

Good luck on your GTT :flower:

So much for a relaxing weekend- I worked all of it! Off shopping in ikea next sunday though and going to see a friend of mine I've not seen in a long while :) she says she's got a nappy cake made for me :D 

I made one for her when her son was born


----------



## Dragonfly

I am really fecked off with to much cheese on the taco vag here now. The swelling isnt going down and its sore all dam night. The docs are still closed due to stupid bank hols and the chemist wont even so much as sell a pregnant woman anything without her seeing her doc first! I cant even ask anyone to go in and get me vag cream if there wasnt any one as I am stuck looking after toddler and OH is in hospital. I bet the midwife is also off today so I will call maturity if anti natel is closed and just ask advice as I know i can put vagisil in my shopping thats coming tomorrow without being bloody questioned and refused by sainsburys.


----------



## you&me

DF, it sounds like your antibiotics have caused thrush, which is really common when taking them, more so in pregnancy, there are a few things you can do at home to make it more comfortable;

* The first thing you should do at the onset of thrush is to clean the affected area by washing it with plain water. It is not advisable to use soaps, shower gels and bath gels because these products can worsen the infection. Make sure that the affected area is always clean, cool and dry...and always use a clean fresh towel each time.

* Do not let synthetic fibers or materials touch the affected area as doing so could cause further irritation. You must wear clothes or undergarments made from natural fibers so as to minimize irritation...cotton is your best bet.

* Stress can trigger thrush this is why you should learn to relax and fight stress. Do not put yourself in stressful situations as much as possible and try to learn different stress-reducing techniques.

* Melaleuca Oil is an effective remedy for thrush. You can buy Melaleuca Oil at alternative medicine and herb stores.

* Aside from Melaleauca Oil, another effective natural remedy for thrush is Aloe Vera gel which can also be bought in alternative medicine and herb stores. Apply the Aloe Vera gel to the affected area.

* You can also put natural yogurt to the areas affected by thrush to minimize irritation. Yoghurts have ingredients that can combat inflammation.

* Food is one of the main triggers of thrush. Avoid dried fruits, dairy products, products with yeasts, mushrooms, pickled vegetables and fruits, monosodium glutamate and smoked fish and meat as these can trigger thrush. You can also try to follow a restricted diet for at least one month. The restricted diet can help you determine the particular foods that triggers thrush. You can then avoid these foods to avoid acquiring thrush.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont use soaps down there, my mum suffers thrush and always told me neverh to wash with anything but water down there. I had cycstitus and thats whats caused this and I am off the anti biotic for days though once i took an allergic reaction to a ceratin pain killer and this was one of the reactions so its familar. Not under stress, oH in hospital though running after just a toddler is far easier than both of them. The midwife was an airhead and cant do anything for me! she says out of hours doc and they are miles away and icant get there now just for a cream! she knew nothing of vagisel ffs. chemist wont help. wtf has a girl to do to get help! so i have to ask dad to get me natural yoghert later and put it in shopping now as its being delivered tomorrow. really am sick of this, i fear i will be left with it.


----------



## pinklizzy

Do any of you girls know whether I can use my asthma inhaler in pregnancy? I don't suffer from asthma as such but if I get a cold, like now, get very wheezy and breathless (before I had inhaler every cold would turn into pneumonia :wacko:)


----------



## Dragonfly

yes you can use inhaler I am asthmatic to.


----------



## pinklizzy

Thanks DF really hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

going to smear privates in yoghurt tomorrow. Nice lol sounds like some weird fetish .


----------



## Dragonfly

I think the baby is doing this, I feel burning when I pee again and baby head is bobbing up and down on top of bladder and I can feel that same horrible sore sensation.


----------



## Kayley

My OH has gone on a bike ride - we normally would've gone together so feel a bit gutted I couldn't go.

Hungry hungry hungry today too lol


----------



## you&me

These last few days my little girl keeps getting hiccups...about 4 times a day...bless her :haha:


----------



## loulabump

awww 

this probably sounds really silly but I still don't even think I know what the babies hiccups feel like :blush:


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> awww
> 
> this probably sounds really silly but I still don't even think I know what the babies hiccups feel like :blush:

It feels quite different to their normal movements hun....it is more of a constant flicking kind of feeling over a space of 5 to 10 minutes, depending where she is laying I can see it on the outside of my belly too!!


----------



## loulabump

I don't think I've ever felt anything like that... or maybe I just haven't noticed it! :(


----------



## pinklizzy

I think I've felt hiccups a couple of times, today though it feels as if bubs is pinching me! Sure that's not even possible but that's what it feels like!


----------



## you&me

loulabump said:


> I don't think I've ever felt anything like that... or maybe I just haven't noticed it! :(

I have only just been able to feel and see it over these last few days :thumbup:


----------



## Cocobelle

Herbert has been getting hiccups for a little while now. It took me a few days to figure out what they were! Sometimes they are very low down or other times they are up quite high to the left hand side. Still can't figure out from that which way bertie is laying.


----------



## Kayley

Did my ticker move up a box today? :s


----------



## loulabump

I think mine moved up @ 26+5  xx


----------



## Kayley

oooo lol does that mean 3 months left! OMFG 3 months!!!!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## majm1241

DF I'm so sorry! You sure have had it ruff these past couple of weeks! Try going panty free and air it out. Where a skirt or dress no pants. I get YI Everytime I get an antibiotic!! :hugs:

AFM, I have my 1 hour GTT this morning. Feeling miserable with a head cold and I have to fast so I can't take tylenol or Sudafed until after. Hopefully doctor can tell me something better cuz Sudafed is crapafed! Lol 

Also, got a killer deal on a Jumparoo!!! Meeting a lady this afternoon and get a slightly used Jumperoo for only $25!!!! :happydance: Those things are about $80 and if you ladies don't have one already, I am telling you that you NEED to get one!!! They are Fantastic!!!

Oh yeah, I moved up a box and tomorrow I am officially in 3rd Tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I probably piss myself without pants on as i am wearing a pad just in case I cant hold it as its hard. My OH dosnt want to talk to me he has his phone off as he has enough to deal with he said :(


----------



## loulabump

oooh what a bargain!

I just bought one from a girl I went to high school with for £30... still like new, very happy!! can't wait to see him bouncing around in it when he's big enough! xx


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> Did my ticker move up a box today? :s

Acually they moved up yesterday!!! I noticed them yesterday!!! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

DF the pad is probably making it much worse!!! Holds the moisture and the infection likes to feed off of that.

Loulabump, I know!! :happydance: you got a great deal too!!! :hugs:

About the hiccups, Bryelle has not had them yet that I know of. Sounds super cute though! Lol


----------



## Kayley

I remember my DD getting hiccups all the time when I was preg with her. lol I don't think bumpy has yet


----------



## anna matronic

I feel hiccups sometimes, it's really cool :) He had hiccups when I had my 20 week scan and could see him kind of jolting :D

Well I just nearly had a breakdown in Waitrose and then Tescos!! I am trying to get somewhat organised by sorting things out today, all the 2nd hand stuff I got. Well I have 2 as good as new steralisers, one Avent and one digi Tommee Tippee one. So I have cleaned them and run a cycle but needed to descale them.

I also decided to go and get some Fairy non bio to start washing his clothes. 

Sadly buying washing powder and descaler was a little too traumatic for me :(


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> DF the pad is probably making it much worse!!! Holds the moisture and the infection likes to feed off of that.
> 
> Loulabump, I know!! :happydance: you got a great deal too!!! :hugs:
> 
> About the hiccups, Bryelle has not had them yet that I know of. Sounds super cute though! Lol

Only had it on for a few mins took it off as I thought it could do that. I am pretty sure its baby headbutting nerves causing this. I have discharge to just keeping at eye on that to. I want rid of this! I want that dam cream for cooling! i will sit in yoghert if I must do ! I need a shower and no one is here to look after william and he will not come into bathroom as he thinks he will go into shower and thats not good. :wacko: so he runs about teh halll and i cant have that as i cant see him. GRR! waiting on OH sister to come as she is suppose to be helping out. Darren is having ths op now as I type ,. 

why me :cry: why all at once :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

humm fairy non boi fabric softer smells gorgons! have the sainsbyurys one and the fairy fab con. I was addicted to smelling it when I was preg with william and I still do. I dont know when to wash clothes I think I may in the next two weeks.


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Sadly buying washing powder and descaler was a little too traumatic for me :(

Oh no! 

Feel a bit better now knowing you and Cocobelle also have naughty babies! Seems to depend what you read whether it's a cuase for concern or not. I am hanging upside-down off the sofa 3 times a day until my next midwife appt next Friday. Hopefully it will give the baby a bit of a jolt!

Text me when you're back x


----------



## anna matronic

Will do :) I have to pop back this week to get my post and pick up a few things I forgot, notably my small bedroom TV, bedtime is rather boring atm!! But I have non stop hospital this week so shall be a flying visit this time (I am wishing I had an electric car, petrol is too expensive!!)

But when I know what's what and it is safe for me to be 60 miles from the hospital for longer than a day I think I will come back to catch up with work and see people :)


----------



## anna matronic

I have put my first lot of clothes in the wash. This load is pure white long sleave vests and babygro's.

I am so anal, nothing with any colour was allowed to go in the wash :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

Can the babygro's and sleepsuits and vests (plain white ones) go in the tumble dryer??


----------



## Dragonfly

I am the same, I have bought separate washing powders just for baby. My mum dosnt understand anything I do and disagrees even washing them she thinks is stupid, but you dont know where they been ffs. And you want them fresh.


----------



## Dragonfly

check label mother care normally can but wouldnt chance it radiator instead.


----------



## anna matronic

Cheers hun. My mum is prancing around sorting some stuff out. She has found two bonnets I had as a baby, bloody horrid but I suppose it would be in 1982 :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

what washing powder should we use for baby?


----------



## Dragonfly

Anything non bio, dosnt matter what brand. And for fab con either confort pure or fairy. Smells gorgeous! thats it I am going to wash the baby clothes lol


----------



## fairygirl

I have Fairy nonbio and Comfort Pure only problem is the blinking Comfort clogs in the drawer!! Switching to Fairy softner once I get through my huge bottle on Comfort!!! Washing baby's clothes is a job I haven't started yet. 
Got a few more bits for my hospital bag.
So what else should we be looking at doing now?


----------



## Bartness

Ugh...Allergy season has hit me full force as of last night. I have been so fracking miserable these last few days, I just want to lay on the couch and vedge. I hate harvest season.


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> Ugh...Allergy season has hit me full force as of last night. I have been so fracking miserable these last few days, I just want to lay on the couch and vedge. I hate harvest season.

I've caught a headcold from it!! I'm at the doctor now and he said at the stage in my pregnancy I can take Musinex, Robitussin, Benadryl.... Yay!!! I know the Benadryl and Musinex will work! Thank goodness because Sudafed does not work at ALL!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: bartness

:shrug: fairygirl, 

my cot is here n ready, moses baskets are here n ready, my buggys on order and i have enough clothes (once i get all my deliverys) 

make and freeze meals for ourselves for when we're outa hospital?
learn to knit?


----------



## anna matronic

I used Fairy non-bio too. No fabric softner though. I use Ariel for me but couldn't see that in non-bio in the shops and I am allergic to Persil.

I have taken a photo of the first lot on the washing line, will post it up in a bit. I think it is safe to say I don't need any white vests :rofl:


----------



## fairygirl

Im trying to keep some jobs for when I start Maternity leave at the beginning of Oct. I'm so impatient though!!


----------



## anna matronic

fairygirl said:


> Im trying to keep some jobs for when I start Maternity leave at the beginning of Oct. I'm so impatient though!!

I am on leave now :cry: Wish I was going on mat leave in October, but no such luck for me. I am going to learn to knit :)


----------



## fairygirl

I'm back to work Wednesday for 4 1/2 weeks. Gonna be exhausted actually having to do stuff!


----------



## Kayley

I still got 12 weeks left at work!

I just caught a few bump movements on camera :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I am washing the clothes now, I am freaking about prem labour as I have a bad uti and cramps. Silly maybe but still freaking.


----------



## anna matronic

Do you think I have enough white vests?? :rofl: Only have 3 babygrows though so need more of those, mum went a bit mad on the vests!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v660/A_Jsshorts/babywashing.jpg

LOOK IT IS SUNNY IN ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

That is a fab photo Anna! It's been such a nice day today, I haven't washed anything yet, might do if it stays nice this week.
Been at the local fete today, lots of questions about when I'm due etc, can't wait to be able to take my own LO next year! :happydance:


----------



## Bartness

I've been ok'd to take regular Clartin for my seasonal allgeries...its on my list of 'approved medications', kind of a bummer though b/c regular Claritin doesnt work that great, I normally would be taking Claratin D or Zertec...oh well I'll survive. Im happy today is my day off, Im sitting on the couch not doing a dang thing...as I feel so miserable and drained of energy I just dont care to clean or do laundry.


----------



## MissyMojo

i just woke up from a suprise nap - was watching BFBS1 then all of a sudden i woke up in a flap thinking omg i have slept late the DRS, then i realised its still monday!!! hahhahha :rofl: 

OMG anna - Sunshine!!! in England! and wow - vest mania


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies - I give up. I haven't been on & now I don't think I can catch up!

I have my 3 hour GTT on Wednesday. Not excited really, but ah well. Hopefully I pass!

I am so tired today ... :(

My son is 10 months old today! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

bet you cant wait till the first bday! would that be near due date then Silas ? whats GTT?


----------



## rai

Hi Ladies!!

So once again, I am confused about my due date. Apparently, my 20 week ultrasound have an EDD of Dec. 7. However,I am going by the ultrasound that I had done at 8 weeks that put me on Nov. 30...Going off the date of my LMP my due date is Dec 3, however if I adjust those days based on my cycle length (25 days and not 28 days), then my EDD is Nov. 30. Nov. 30 also matches with the date that I should be due based on when I ovulated..

Uggh so many dates... I'm hoping I do get my November Sparkler, but I realize it may be a dec dreamer (although I feel like baby will come in November).

Anyways, it feels good to be in 3rd Tri. Had my 3d/4d scan on Saturday. Got some good pics of the baby. But the Baby is laying sooo low done that it was hard to see his/her face. But the baby is a cutie. S/he already have full cheeks and I got to see my baby practice breathing. We're going back during week 31-32 to get some more pics done and I'm hoping we'll be able to see more of the baby's face.


----------



## rai

Also, I am soo forgetful..I can't find my car keys so I have to use the spare. I also can't seem to keep track of where I park my car, so I have to walk through the parking lot pressing my little door opener thingy on my car key so I can hear the beep, beep.


----------



## fairypop

Hiya
Glad to hear everyone is having a nice day. Loving the washing line piccy!

I am panicing. I knocked all OH's white spirit all over the floor (he had left it in a silly place) so I had to mop it all up and now I am worrying about the affects on Binky baby? Do you think I have harmed in from sniffing in all the fumes?


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> bet you cant wait till the first bday! would that be near due date then Silas ? whats GTT?

GTT = Glucose Tolerance Test

Yes, Joseph will be 1 year old on Oct. 30 - baby is due Nov. 10. So very close. And I cannot wait! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

not bad spacing there you get two parties or one big one if by chance they on the same day. Darrens cousins where born on same day years apart i always wondered did that annoy them both getting attention but they have parties together now they are grown ups. 

My house smells of fairy dab conditioner! have all baby stuff on radiator. Gorgous smell, i was addicted to it when I was preg with william and now I am going around like a creep smelling baby vests on radiators.


----------



## anna matronic

Oooh something I noticed today. when I had my fundus measured at 27+6 it measured 29cm so 1 week ahead. On Saturday the midwife measured it again and it measured 28cm at 29+3.

I know fundal height doesn;t mean much but it isn't meant to go backwards is it?? Couple of reasons:

a) Different mw
b) My waters leaking
c) Other


----------



## MissyMojo

baby could have dropped a bit? been laying different? - ask ur mw next time you see her hun x


----------



## rowleypolie

got some new maternity clothes and i love them! plus a friend that is the same size as me lent me her clothes from when she was preggo (our daughters are the same age) I am so happy because before this i had 2 pairs of pants and only 3 shirts- i was getting tired of wearing the same thing over and over (but i do have 3 dresses though!)


----------



## anna matronic

O was looking for new mat clothes today. I am a bit pissed off cos I bought loads of work stuff back in May/June and now I don't bloody need it :D What I do need it trackies and leaiure tops and hoodies and I don't really wanna spend loads on stuff I'll wear for 10 weeks max. Yet I have fuck all to wear :(


----------



## rowleypolie

i didnt want to spend a bunch either...old navy was having a 25% off sale and the shirts were really cheap- plus free clothes are always nice! i know what you mean about work clothes! all my clothes from dd are work clothes because i was working full time and when i wasnt working i was laying around the house in PJ's!


----------



## MissyMojo

try primark - see if they have any of thier summer boob tube dresses left? 

i live in Primark vest tops (size 16 or 18 fits me and bump nice) and some old peacocks leggings in a M - wear them under bump 

and a few maxi dresses ,


----------



## anna matronic

MissyMojo said:


> baby could have dropped a bit? been laying different? - ask ur mw next time you see her hun x

Didn't think if that, he has only ever been breech and transverse and I don't think he has dropped though. I don't see mw for 4 weeks, but do see GP in 2 weeks though and have hospital tomorrow and consultant Friday, so plenty of people to ask :)


----------



## happigail

Just popping in because I hadn't seen the thread for ages. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## GossipGirly

hi girls just popping in thread moves so fast its hard to keep up x


----------



## Eskimobabys

30wks tomorrow and im super duper bored!


----------



## SilasLove

Hope you gals are well this evening! :)


----------



## Marie1337

Anna - love the picture!!

Today I put a big sticky note on my computer with 7 written it. It's the number of weeks I have left at work. Thank god. I am too pregnant for this much work stress. 

Hope everyone has a good week. :flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well :) dh gave me a great back massage last night...i really needed it. Then he ran a bath for me, such a sweetheart. Our one year wedding anniversery is on saturday, but dh has to work a 16 hour shift....guess we have to put that celebration on hold :S oh well.

I am getting really bored as well and time is taking FOREVER...its going way slow now, mostly cause i want her here! She has been getting hiccups a lot lately, its funny! She also seems to like to scare the crap out of me when im going to bed. Every night for the past week i will be just about asleep and she will kick so hard that it scares the crap out of me...dh thinks its funny. I love watching my belly move about and jump around. im really going to miss it.


----------



## SilasLove

Eh .. baby is either over in my ribs or on a nerve - I can't differiniate between the two. But its soooo uncomfortable. Not cool, lol.


----------



## Happyhayley

I just got the hugest crotch kick so far. I literally yelled out and my DH was like ARE YOU OKAY????


----------



## hinkybinky

fairygirl said:


> I'm back to work Wednesday for 4 1/2 weeks. Gonna be exhausted actually having to do stuff!

Me too! Am hoping it'll go quicker once I'm back at work though. Are you leaving 1st Oct as well?


----------



## MissyMojo

morning all - im just bk from mw :) been stabbed for blood all is well. nudger is head down, as usual :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oh that pain when babies weight is all down in the lowest part of your abdomen ouch. Love having to walk or stand while thats going on


----------



## MissyMojo

nudger has always been head down, seems happy that way :) i have their backside / feet in my ribcage on the right side atm! joys!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

going to chnage my hospital app thats for tomorrow, feel sick as i had to go on anti biotics, darren may get out I dont know either way my baby sitter cant baby sit and william will have to come with me and I cant hold him in a scan while feeling sick. I am down because my other half is 50 miles away crying in a hospital room and no one is helping him, he is being sick from all the tablets they gave him and just wants to come home. So dont think this is the right week at all for a scan. :( lets hope they have more apps for next week or something.


----------



## pichi

well - i finally get a day off tomorrow. working 7 days in a row is just evil lol.

FINALLY bought myself a swimming cozzie from Matalan today. that's only taken me 5 more weeks than i had planned haha! im organised in one way and so disorganised the next!

hope everyone is well


----------



## anna matronic

Morning everyone :D

I am off for yet another hospital appointment. Not sure what she is doing, I know I have a CTG and I think I get results of more bloods from last week and she may take even more.

One positive is that his movements stepped up a notch yesterday so that was reassuring :)

So see's you all later x x x x


----------



## loulabump

good luck anna, fx'd everything is great xx


----------



## Dragonfly

no app tomorrow changed it to next week to hopefully get over uti and darren will be home by then. I have a stiff neck and stiff joints, anti biotics do that! yet i have to take them or i will have a bad uti, i cant win with them at all. I am near throwing up here and crying just from feeling down. So app tomorrow just isnt right. To much on plate. I had a scan other night in maturity with uti and i know baby is fine. Its punched me twice and i peed a bit when it done it on my bladder. nice. 

I would so love to go back to bed but not possible with a toddler. And nope there is no one to take him.


----------



## pichi

good luck at your appt Anna :flower:


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck with you appointment Anna and :hugs: to everyone else who has aches & pains. The joys of pregnancy hey!

I keep getting a pain in the bum :haha: well not actually in my bum, just above my left buttock. Maybe baby is laying on a nerve or something. I have found a bath really helps and it feels so much better afterwards, which makes me more determined to have that water birth!

Loving the sunshine today x


----------



## Kellycool

Hi everyone. DF I am so sorry you are feeling so crap-wish I lived closer to help you out.. Loving the sunshine but brrr, it is cold in the mornings!!!
Anna, let us know how your appt goes..
Hope eevryone else is well and happy-knwo what you mean about the pinched nerve thing-I'm lucky to have the hubby rub my back in bed every night and loosen all the nerves/muscles..
SPD has settled too but I think it is because baby has engaged a bit. Can't be sure but I am almost certain as i seem to feel a little head wriggling deep in my pelvis right by my 'vag'.. Love the feeling and getting uber rib kicks all day long now too 
Trying to sell my travel system so I can buy a Graco Symbio. i listed so many things on ebay this weekend but nobosy is bidding yet. grrrrrr.....
So a friend recently had her baby girl totally natural without even gas and air! She sent me some nice tips. she laboured in the birthing pool but gave birth outside the water as her last contraction made her jump out of the pool! she reckons nott o get in the bath as labout starts as it can slow it donw. she put a chair in the shower and splashed herself with water, reckons the pressure is amazing.. 
Anyway, just got back from taking Ashton swimming and waiting for tesco to deliver my shopping. Had such a busu weekend packing up house-exhausted!! Hope you all have a lovely day
xx


----------



## pichi

is anyone having sore heads recently? i seem to get a funny head atleast 3/4 times a week now :(


----------



## fairygirl

hinkybinky said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to work Wednesday for 4 1/2 weeks. Gonna be exhausted actually having to do stuff!
> 
> Me too! Am hoping it'll go quicker once I'm back at work though. Are you leaving 1st Oct as well?Click to expand...

Yup!! Then I'll get Wriggler's room sorted and my bag packed! Just got to wait and see what hospital say about GD and if they have an induction policy! Scary as I was getting used to the idea of going 40+ now I may not even get to 40wks! 

The pain in the ribs!! What is it! I read it was just pressure on the soft tissue from the uterus growing up but OUCH!! I had it last night whilst driving and it was so uncomfortable. Wriggler never kicks as high as my ribs (unless high placenta is cushioning the blows) but surely he is on a nerve or something??


----------



## Kellycool

fairygirl said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to work Wednesday for 4 1/2 weeks. Gonna be exhausted actually having to do stuff!
> 
> Me too! Am hoping it'll go quicker once I'm back at work though. Are you leaving 1st Oct as well?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!! Then I'll get Wriggler's room sorted and my bag packed! Just got to wait and see what hospital say about GD and if they have an induction policy! Scary as I was getting used to the idea of going 40+ now I may not even get to 40wks!
> 
> The pain in the ribs!! What is it! I read it was just pressure on the soft tissue from the uterus growing up but OUCH!! I had it last night whilst driving and it was so uncomfortable. Wriggler never kicks as high as my ribs (unless high placenta is cushioning the blows) but surely he is on a nerve or something??Click to expand...

Hun, apparently your rib cage moves up 5cm to make room for baby so it is rather painful!! Should settle when he drops  xx


----------



## majm1241

Well, it's officially........,,

ALL OF THE SPARKLERS ARE IN 3RD TRI!!! :happydance:

I'm 27 Weeks Today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

My other half has to stay in a hospital 50 miles from me for another week and he isnt doing well,. Had they have had him in for the emergency op a week ago he needed instead of having no beds etc he wouldnt have to stay in there after op which was yesterday. I am not happy at all. I am sick and changed my app and looks like next week will be the dam same only hopefully i wont have a UTI so i can go even on my own and maybe my dad will look after William. Got head chewed off by midwife for missing this week, didnt even ask me why ffs! I know baby is fine and going up there is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> Well, it's officially........,,
> 
> ALL OF THE SPARKLERS ARE IN 3RD TRI!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 27 Weeks Today!!! :happydance:

:happydance:* Congrats Majm* :happydance:

That is it now, we are ALL on the final stretch to becoming mummies :wohoo:


----------



## Bartness

Wow, how time seems to be flying...before we know it, the first Sparklers will be having there babies!


----------



## anna matronic

Yay we are finally all here :happydance:

Appointment was fine. To be honest I don't really know what they are doing/testing/looking out for haha. I just answer the questions and they write the notes.

BP was normal. She measured Fundal height at 31cm wihich is exactly 2cm growth in 2 weeks :) Blood results from last week were normal for infection and she took more again. I am like a pin cushion atm!

CTG monitoring was fine actually, again don't really know what they are looking for, but the heartbeat rose when baby moved which is what they are looking for apparently.

Midwife did say that on Friday they will come up with a plan for me. she again mentioned induction :shock: and this time even said they might start thinking about a date :shock: :shock: but it is not going to be really early or anything.

So that's about it until Friday :)


----------



## SilasLove

I suddenly got really tired, once I let myself sit down. Cleaned a lot today, and not I gotta get started on my homework. Its only nearly 9am, but eh might as well get everything done and settled! 

I have my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow. Booooo. Not excited at all, means cannot have anything after midnight tonight! :|


----------



## Happyhayley

hooray for the last of the ladies :)!!! I can't wait to hear about the first of the babies


----------



## Happyhayley

oh and its tuesday so I'm 28 weeks today...or 7 months pregnant :) :)


----------



## Louise-H'08

My word there was LOADS to catch up with, i was only on here last friday.

Wohoo all November Sparklers are in 3rd tri.

Makes it a bit more real now.

Hope everyone is good.
xxx


----------



## majm1241

This is so exciting! :yipee: The Final Countdown! :D

Too bad My Cold is now in My Head & Chest! I am feeling HORRIBLE!!! :cry: Wish I could enjoy this Glorious Day! LOL :cry:


----------



## Kayley

I'm also 27 weeks today! Can't believe I'm now in 3rd Trimester! Where is the time going :( 
Got so much to look forward to in this trimester - aches, pains, not being able to shave my own legs, feeling too tired to straighten my hair. But then theres also maternity leave and moving and setting up a nursery and then the BIG DAY woooo lol

oooooh I felt baby have hiccups for the first time this morning. hehe


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> I'm also 27 weeks today! Can't believe I'm now in 3rd Trimester! Where is the time going :(
> Got so much to look forward to in this trimester - aches, pains, not being able to shave my own legs, feeling too tired to straighten my hair. But then theres also maternity leave and moving and setting up a nursery and then the BIG DAY woooo lol
> 
> oooooh I felt baby have hiccups for the first time this morning. hehe

These are the BEST Razors I have found to be convenient for a preggo! I can't see my cha cha anymore so I grab this and very slowly and gently shave! LOL All you need is water and the soap bar is on the razor already! I shave in the shower!

(Found this pic on photobucket)
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd213/medicgirl04/Trade%20Album/Bath%20and%20Body%20Items/100_6414.jpg


----------



## Kayley

ooooh not seen those before! Are they American or can I get hold of them? :)


----------



## weezyweu

Glad all went well anna at apt. Sounds like good news. As for trakies, I got a pari from Marks at weekend £9.50 and really comfy, non maternity just got a size bigger and they go under bump. Will be great for after too when I still have the stones I have put on!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> ooooh not seen those before! Are they American or can I get hold of them? :)

Hmm? Not sure what we have and y'all don't have to be exact. LOL


----------



## Kayley

DOH lol


----------



## majm1241

:haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wilkinson-Sword-Intuition-Sensitive-Razor/dp/B00170L4OI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1283280309&sr=1-4

You can get them from Amazon! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wilkinson-Sword-Intuition-Sensitive-Razor/dp/B00170L4OI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1283280309&sr=1-4
> 
> You can get them from Amazon! :thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## pinklizzy

Also available in Boots and Lloyd's pharmacy! :haha: Can you tell how bored I am, OH is watching Stargate SG-1 :growlmad:


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: At least you are looking up some very helpful information! :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Think I might need to get one for myself after all that research!


----------



## anna matronic

I discovered Matalan today!! thanks Pichi for mentioning it as I remembered we have one near the hospital!

So I spent £145 :shock:

I bought 2 pairs of jammies, a new dressing gown and a nightie with buttons, so un-me but apparently I should get one just in case!!

Also bought a lovely black cardi to wear with leggings, which is going to be my going home clothes.

And I bought Chunk loads more shit!! Shoes, socks, sleepsuits, blankets, sheets and a towel.

Loads of stuff and I thought it was very reasonable :haha: Lucky it was payday today!


----------



## pinklizzy

Haha! Sounds like you had fun! I really want to start buying stuff but I just can't bring myself to yet.


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> Think I might need to get one for myself after all that research!

They sure do come in handy! LOL


----------



## forgodssake

[Shamless "me me me" post]

Well, had an infected abscess :( (you dont wanna know where) had to have to have it drained :( Spent ALL day at the hospital and only just missed having to have a general which [even though I cried and screamed like a baby] made me happy as I was terrified about that with the bubs!!

Well, at least no work for this week and possibly even next too - its gonna take up to four weeks to heal [Shamless "me me me" post/]

I will now go read back and see what has been occuring today.

Hugs to all
xx


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> I discovered Matalan today!! thanks Pichi for mentioning it as I remembered we have one near the hospital!
> 
> So I spent £145 :shock:
> 
> I bought 2 pairs of jammies, a new dressing gown and a nightie with buttons, so un-me but apparently I should get one just in case!!
> 
> Also bought a lovely black cardi to wear with leggings, which is going to be my going home clothes.
> 
> And I bought Chunk loads more shit!! Shoes, socks, sleepsuits, blankets, sheets and a towel.
> 
> Loads of stuff and I thought it was very reasonable :haha: Lucky it was payday today!

Sounds like you had fun! LOL I m focusing on the big items now! We have been procrastinating and still need a car seat, stroller, Bassinet and Playpen!


----------



## pinklizzy

Ouch forgodssake! That sounds really painful and totally deserving of a 'me-me' post. Hope it starts to feel better very soon.


----------



## Bartness

Random, but I suddenly really miss Huangshi, Hubei, China (I lived there for one year, while teaching English in China). I have this really strong craving for some Jiaozi (chinese dumplings...so yummy) Spinich, and some good ol' chinese cabbage. Really it makes me want to hop on a plane and go back just for the good food!


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> [Shamless "me me me" post]
> 
> Well, had an infected abscess :( (you dont wanna know where) had to have to have it drained :( Spent ALL day at the hospital and only just missed having to have a general which [even though I cried and screamed like a baby] made me happy as I was terrified about that with the bubs!!
> 
> Well, at least no work for this week and possibly even next too - its gonna take up to four weeks to heal [Shamless "me me me" post/]
> 
> I will now go read back and see what has been occuring today.
> 
> Hugs to all
> xx

Oh hun :hugs:

I had an absyss in my gum once and considering how painful that was I can imagine a teeny bit how you feel. Hope it heals soon for you x x


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> I discovered Matalan today!! thanks Pichi for mentioning it as I remembered we have one near the hospital!
> 
> So I spent £145 :shock:
> 
> I bought 2 pairs of jammies, a new dressing gown and a nightie with buttons, so un-me but apparently I should get one just in case!!
> 
> Also bought a lovely black cardi to wear with leggings, which is going to be my going home clothes.
> 
> And I bought Chunk loads more shit!! Shoes, socks, sleepsuits, blankets, sheets and a towel.
> 
> Loads of stuff and I thought it was very reasonable :haha: Lucky it was payday today!

Oooooh matalan! I hadn't even thought about matalan and we have 2 big ones fairly nearby! I bought a few things from matalan for my daughter a fair few years ago now! May have to take a visit after my pay day (next Monday)


----------



## Kayley

forgodssake said:


> [Shamless "me me me" post]
> 
> Well, had an infected abscess :( (you dont wanna know where) had to have to have it drained :( Spent ALL day at the hospital and only just missed having to have a general which [even though I cried and screamed like a baby] made me happy as I was terrified about that with the bubs!!
> 
> Well, at least no work for this week and possibly even next too - its gonna take up to four weeks to heal [Shamless "me me me" post/]
> 
> I will now go read back and see what has been occuring today.
> 
> Hugs to all
> xx

OUCH! That sounds bloody painful hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Kayley

I don't think I'll ever get used to feeling baby kick me! :cloud9: It has now got to the point when I can physically see it kick and roll around in my belly. :D awwww lol I think it is the biggest thing I will miss when baby is born :(


----------



## forgodssake

OH is currently stressing over my tablets - god love him but grrrr ;)


----------



## anna matronic

For the UK ladies:

Don't tell the bride next week BBC3 Tues at 9pm, a girl called Rhiannon. Her dad was my dads best man at my mum and dads wedding lol have known the family forever.

Tune in I will remind you again nearer the time :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Is that the willy wonka wedding?


----------



## anna matronic

No that was tonights one :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Forgodssake, you deserve a huge :hugs: as it sounds like you have really been through it this week bless you. I hope it soon heals x

Anna, I am NOT going to read about all the lovelies you have just bought or I will want to skip work and go shopping tomorrow!

Congrats to everyone who is officially in 3rd tri today, time is ticking! 

I am off to bed in a minute and I am going to listen to my Hypnobirthing CD for the first time. And relax ..............


----------



## rai

Kellycool said:


> Hi everyone. DF I am so sorry you are feeling so crap-wish I lived closer to help you out.. Loving the sunshine but brrr, it is cold in the mornings!!!
> Anna, let us know how your appt goes..
> Hope eevryone else is well and happy-knwo what you mean about the pinched nerve thing-I'm lucky to have the hubby rub my back in bed every night and loosen all the nerves/muscles..
> SPD has settled too but I think it is because baby has engaged a bit. Can't be sure but I am almost certain as i seem to feel a little head wriggling deep in my pelvis right by my 'vag'.. Love the feeling and getting uber rib kicks all day long now too
> Trying to sell my travel system so I can buy a Graco Symbio. i listed so many things on ebay this weekend but nobosy is bidding yet. grrrrrr.....
> So a friend recently had her baby girl totally natural without even gas and air! She sent me some nice tips. she laboured in the birthing pool but gave birth outside the water as her last contraction made her jump out of the pool! she reckons nott o get in the bath as labout starts as it can slow it donw. she put a chair in the shower and splashed herself with water, reckons the pressure is amazing..
> Anyway, just got back from taking Ashton swimming and waiting for tesco to deliver my shopping. Had such a busu weekend packing up house-exhausted!! Hope you all have a lovely day
> xx

Hey I want to do a natural birth too. My classes start next week. You said that your friend advised not to get in a bath? did she feel like the birthing pool slowed her down? It's not like I have the option on the birthing pool, but I was hoping to use sit in the shower at the hospital I am going to deliver in.


----------



## rai

majm1241 said:


> Well, it's officially........,,
> 
> ALL OF THE SPARKLERS ARE IN 3RD TRI!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm 27 Weeks Today!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Forgodsakes, ouch! I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Happyhayley

I got so many kicks today that hurt. It was like crotch kick crotch kick crotch kick one after another. But I will also miss it after I have the baby. Its the number one thing I missed after I had my son. I felt so empty almost


----------



## Eskimobabys

Kayley said:


> I don't think I'll ever get used to feeling baby kick me! :cloud9: It has now got to the point when I can physically see it kick and roll around in my belly. :D awwww lol I think it is the biggest thing I will miss when baby is born :(

Ditto it is pretty crazy seeing her move from the outside and i will miss having her All to myself!


----------



## anna matronic

30 weeks :happydance:

10 more to go :D


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i honestly think my lo is going to be here mid october...she is consistently measuring 2 weeks bigger! we will see next week at my dr appt.

As for the razors, i have the Venus Breeze razors and they have the gel bars on them like the intuition does, I love them! so much easier then trying to soap everything up, now its done with one swipe! WOOT!


----------



## anna matronic

The measurements don't mean alot hun :( I am measuring 1cm ahead at both apts in the last 2 weeks!! everyone is difference sizes and it is just a guide to check consistent growth.

I have had THE most constructive morning. It is 6.38 and I have paid my council tax and ordered myself a ticket to BBC Proms in the Park in Hyde Park, London!! Hoe exciting. Bit of Classical Music and Good old Britishness :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

rai said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. DF I am so sorry you are feeling so crap-wish I lived closer to help you out.. Loving the sunshine but brrr, it is cold in the mornings!!!
> Anna, let us know how your appt goes..
> Hope eevryone else is well and happy-knwo what you mean about the pinched nerve thing-I'm lucky to have the hubby rub my back in bed every night and loosen all the nerves/muscles..
> SPD has settled too but I think it is because baby has engaged a bit. Can't be sure but I am almost certain as i seem to feel a little head wriggling deep in my pelvis right by my 'vag'.. Love the feeling and getting uber rib kicks all day long now too
> Trying to sell my travel system so I can buy a Graco Symbio. i listed so many things on ebay this weekend but nobosy is bidding yet. grrrrrr.....
> So a friend recently had her baby girl totally natural without even gas and air! She sent me some nice tips. she laboured in the birthing pool but gave birth outside the water as her last contraction made her jump out of the pool! she reckons nott o get in the bath as labout starts as it can slow it donw. she put a chair in the shower and splashed herself with water, reckons the pressure is amazing..
> Anyway, just got back from taking Ashton swimming and waiting for tesco to deliver my shopping. Had such a busu weekend packing up house-exhausted!! Hope you all have a lovely day
> xx
> 
> Hey I want to do a natural birth too. My classes start next week. You said that your friend advised not to get in a bath? did she feel like the birthing pool slowed her down? It's not like I have the option on the birthing pool, but I was hoping to use sit in the shower at the hospital I am going to deliver in.Click to expand...

Hey hun
I think she just meant the first stage of labour like early labour. The birthing pool was a godsend for her when labour got intense! But she did say the shower was awesome.

I am getting a TNES machine YAY, have heard they help alot in those beginning stages :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Shitting hell. Rib ache has begun. This is damn sore :(


----------



## Kayley

Anna you were up WELL early!


----------



## pichi

I've not had rib ache yet... Just starting to feel slightly uncomfy and finding it difficult to bend to pick things off the floor. They joked at work about getting me one of those litter grabby things :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ hey thats a great idea! Extenda arm!! haha


----------



## anna matronic

Kayley said:


> Anna you were up WELL early!

I know :D I am meant to go back to work today after school holidays, but obviously am not!! Funny really as I always struggles to get up!

I made the BIG mistake of going to bed with the slightest bit of wee in my bladder, but not enough to warrant me going back downstairs to the toilet!! So at about 5.00am I was awake and in the end just couldn't last any longer.

i am considering going back to be d now though :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

heartburn, hardly any sleep with yapping baby who wants his dad and a sore vagina. I am not a happy bunny at all today.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all, what a lovely day!

I just had a *VERY* scary thought! Today is September so that means that *NEXT MONTH* I will hit 37 weeks and be classed as *FULL TERM* :wohoo:

We have had some scares (well done Anna for keeping your legs crossed) but us Sparklers have managed to hang onto our bubs so far but next month, we are bound to have a few that just can't wait!

I am measuring a week ahead but my midwife says that is more to do with the size baby will be when born rather than it will be early. So far Herbert is heading towards 8lbs. 

I can not bend over now, it is not helping that Herbert is transverse so I have a head sticking out one side and a bum the other! Bending down is one thing, reversing a car is another and it is getting a little bit tricky to get my body round to see where I am going.

I am definitely booking a water birth for hospital (fingers crossed no one else gets there first as there are only 2 pools) I am already finding that if I have back ache at the end of the day, I nice warm bath really soothes it. I am also thinking of hiring a Tens machine too but I am not sure if that will mess with my Hypnobirthing so I will have to check that one. 

Has anyone starting thinking about writing up their birth plans? My midwife has said now is a good time to start writing notes. She also says I should start thinking about my hospital bag, I have bought the bags, I just need to fill them now!


----------



## ShanandBoc

yep full term in 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pichi

ShanandBoc said:


> ^ hey thats a great idea! Extenda arm!! haha


not only could i pick things off the floor- because i am such a short arse i could reach things high up too!! :haha: i would however look like the bin lady


----------



## you&me

It's getting very close to babies coming....and very scary, but exciting!!

Us Sparkler's are doing good at keeping these babies cooking, I can't believe we haven't had any born yet...we are doing a great job!! :thumbup:

DF, I am sorry you are having a hard time of it...always remember though, for every negative there is normally a positive...it may help you feel a bit better and not so down to try and focus on some of the good things happening instead of the negative all the time?


----------



## Kellycool

Not sure this will work (again) hahaha

THINK baby has dropped, what do you girls reckon??
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am just getting too excited!!!!


----------



## Kellycool

YAY it worked 

TOLD you I was BEEEEEEEEG!!!


----------



## you&me

Kellycool said:


> YAY it worked
> 
> TOLD you I was BEEEEEEEEG!!!

You have a gorgeous bump!!! It does look quite low :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

aww kelly - its very neat :) my bump is no where near that :(


----------



## Kellycool

It will get there hun, this is my second remember so it's like as soon as the sperm met the egg my body was like 'oh ok, baby alert lets blow her tummy up' !!


Girl or boy do you reckon? 

And I knwo this sounds mad and my hubby thinks I am crazy but I still can't help thinking there could be 2 in there hahahaha (mental case alert).. I had that feeling from day one and I promise you the midwife heard a heartbeat on the left hand side of my belly last week AND on the right hand side. She even said 'that's strange'.. hmmmm.. Plus I was throwing up violently like 8 times a day for the 1st 14 weeks or so.. 

Anyway, nuff about me.. How is everyone else????? Who has packed their hospital bags??


----------



## you&me

Me!!! I packed my bags at the weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Nice!! I haven't even thought about them yet.. Need to get cracking


----------



## pichi

hmm. i am guessing Girl Kelly.

as for hospital bag - i've not even got the bag part sorted nevermind what's going in it!


----------



## MissyMojo

i havent packed my bag yet - but i have my birth plan written up


----------



## you&me

I think it is a boy bump...my girly bump is no way that neat :haha:


----------



## pichi

i've not even got a birth plan sorted. sheesh, i prolly should get my finger out! haha


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks you&me. I am clueless hey 
Don't worry Pitchi, I have not done anything either.. I didn;t even have a birth plan last time-this time my plan will be 'get it out as quicly as possible and try not tear my vuvu to pieces this time' hahahahah


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ive started packing my hospital bag, just incase!!


----------



## you&me

I wrote my birth plan at 28 weeks last time...a week later I was having everything I specified I really didn't want.

Soooooo...this time I told my consultant I refuse to write one, just deliver my baby whichever way is best for her and me, she will come when she wants to come, however she wants too...I can't face the dissapointment again I felt at it all going the complete opposite way to how I imagined it!!


----------



## MissyMojo

my birth plan is 

_*!!water birth please !!*

Gas and air for pain relief, 

any postion goes

i want *david* to tell me boy or girl, and for him to cut the cord

i want skin to skin contact while cord being cut, but first cuddle is *davids*
i dont object to having labour sped up/episiotomy/c-sec if NEEDED, nudger's needs come first, but i want as natural as possible_

Thats exactly what i've written and put into my baby folder - i have a folder with my notes, and my shopping lists and my order receipts and scan pics - i have too much spare time!


----------



## Kellycool

That is so true hun.. If ever my friends ask my advice on labour etc I always tel them to not be set in their ideas as anything could happen. I wanted a waterbirth last time but because I went so long overdue, had to be induced so it didn't happen. if you have one idea in your head it is that much easier to get upset if it doesn't happen. As long as babbas journey into the world is a safe one, that's all that counts!


----------



## Kellycool

Good one MissiMoJo!!! Warren refuses to cut the cord he is too queezy!! Those kind of little things are good to plan! Are you girls going for the vitK injection? And will you have the injection to help birth the placenta?


----------



## MissyMojo

im up for the jab to help the placenta be delivered, and it the vit k jab is whats best for baby, then yeh -

i'd love a natural waterbirth - but if i end up having a more coaxed along labour or a c-sec so be it- whatever it takes for nudger to get here safely!! thats the most important thing right.

my hubby is an army medic -he doesnt do squeamish - he is however deathly afraid of spiders!


----------



## pichi

MissyMojo said:


> my birth plan is
> 
> _*!!water birth please !!*
> 
> Gas and air for pain relief,
> 
> any postion goes
> 
> i want *david* to tell me boy or girl, and for him to cut the cord
> 
> *i want skin to skin contact while cord being cut, but first cuddle is davids*
> i dont object to having labour sped up/episiotomy/c-sec if NEEDED, nudger's needs come first, but i want as natural as possible_
> 
> Thats exactly what i've written and put into my baby folder - i have a folder with my notes, and my shopping lists and my order receipts and scan pics - i have too much spare time!

this is what i want too. i want my OH to give her her first cuddle after i've had skin to skin


----------



## Kellycool

Hahaha, Warren can't handle blood although he was really good watching the birth. Another of our fears for a C-section is he is so scared of passing out.. I'm also sooo keen on a waterbirth!! Lets hold thumbs we get it!


----------



## MissyMojo

i want to start packing my bag - but im still waiting on BFPO to deliver my orders :hissy: i hate stuff taking weeks to arrive


----------



## anna matronic

My current birth is looking like this:

Induction gel/pessary/tablet
Break waters
Strapped up to CTG monitor

When ready walk to delivery suite

Get hooked up to IV

Sounds fun doesn't it. So I want Epidural now (didn't want one before)

I do want immediate skin to skin and to attempt to bf, baby to have vit k infection and for me to have the infection to deliver placenta.

Birthing partner can cut cord if they want.


----------



## anna matronic

INJECTION :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

i havnt even thought about any of this yet!


----------



## Kayley

Got midwife appointment in a bit.

Just a quick question - did anyone sign up to tesco baby and toddler club and if so did you receive any information and a welcome pack? I signed up in June and am still waiting for a welcome pack!


----------



## Cocobelle

Anna I had to be induced last time a little bit early and my labour did look like your list but it didn't go as far as the IV drip to speed things up and I didn't have an epidural. It also lasted just 5hrs and 45 mins so not long and dawn out like some people think inductions are like. You don't know for sure how yours will pan out hun, in fact even if you had not had this trouble you could have gone way over due and needed to be induced so try and keep your chin up hun and stay positive that everything stays good :)

AFM: Got hospital bags but they are empty! need to start shopping for them when my bump buddy gets back from hols (we are making a day of it :happydance:)

I have started on my birthplan too. I want to birth in water using Hypnobirthing breathing techniques. Hubby thinks that will all go to pot at the first sign of a contraction though and I will just be wanting the drugs :haha:

H says he staying well away from the business end so I don't think he will be cutting the cord (it makes him feel queasy) and I have to have the placenta injection (to do with blood loss last time) but I would have done anyway as I want it all over with asap but we plan on giving Herbert his/her Vit K orally.


----------



## Dragonfly

my birth plan since the last one didnt go according to plan at all is deliver like a cow, yep. Not on my back as thats actually the most painful and unnatural way I plan on usuing gravety and hope my hospital understands this should I actually go in to labour this time. I can say no to an epidural this time as last time i was really sick with it and it didnt work on me so i dont want that again and my hospital is quite good on standing back and only do c section if absolutely necessary so i hope to do this on gas and air and some pain killers after. Last time was worse than I ever imagined even with all the drugs in me I cant see this time being any worse as even the nurses where talking about how bad it was to each other outside the ward I over heard them. I want to walk about not strapped to a bed for hours starving! no inductions here thank you. I want to do this the other way if I can and will try everything to get my way.


----------



## majm1241

I too was induced a week early and was only in Active Labor for 5 1/2 Hours. I had Demerol and an Epi and will get them again if there is time and I need them again. I have a low tolerance to pain and they were Heaven! :haha: :flower:

I really want to try to not be induced this time. I want to experience going into labor on my own at home and being like "Oh my! My Waters Broke! Get me to the Hospital!" Mark said he is not liking that because he said "Well, I am not going to be the one to clean up the mess off the floor!!" :rofl: He is so funny! I Love this Man of mine! :cloud9: I said for him not to worry because my mom and dad will be down and maybe they will do it! :haha:


----------



## pichi

Kayley said:


> Got midwife appointment in a bit.
> 
> Just a quick question - did anyone sign up to tesco baby and toddler club and if so did you receive any information and a welcome pack? I signed up in June and am still waiting for a welcome pack!

it took forever to get my vouchers etc through!


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> View attachment 112941
> 
> 
> Not sure this will work (again) hahaha
> 
> THINK baby has dropped, what do you girls reckon??
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am just getting too excited!!!!

Awe! You are So Friggin' Adorable! :flower:


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> I too was induced a week early and was only in Active Labor for 5 1/2 Hours. I had Demerol and an Epi and will get them again if there is time and I need them again. I have a low tolerance to pain and they were Heaven! :haha: :flower:
> 
> I really want to try to not be induced this time. I want to experience going into labor on my own at home and being like "Oh my! My Waters Broke! Get me to the Hospital!" Mark said he is not liking that because he said "Well, I am not going to be the one to clean up the mess off the floor!!" :rofl: He is so funny! I Love this Man of mine! :cloud9: I said for him not to worry because my mom and dad will be down and maybe they will do it! :haha:

My hubby is more worried that my waters will break in in our lovely new bed. Charming! fear number two is that we don't make it to hospital and the baby pops out in a lay-by on the side of the road. I said I hope it does just pop out on the side of the road as that will man I have had a super fast labour :rofl:

Oooh I have not signed up for Tesco baby club, must do that!


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I too was induced a week early and was only in Active Labor for 5 1/2 Hours. I had Demerol and an Epi and will get them again if there is time and I need them again. I have a low tolerance to pain and they were Heaven! :haha: :flower:
> 
> I really want to try to not be induced this time. I want to experience going into labor on my own at home and being like "Oh my! My Waters Broke! Get me to the Hospital!" Mark said he is not liking that because he said "Well, I am not going to be the one to clean up the mess off the floor!!" :rofl: He is so funny! I Love this Man of mine! :cloud9: I said for him not to worry because my mom and dad will be down and maybe they will do it! :haha:
> 
> My hubby is more worried that my waters will break in in our lovely new bed. Charming! fear number two is that we don't make it to hospital and the baby pops out in a lay-by on the side of the road. I said I hope it does just pop out on the side of the road as that will man I have had a super fast labour :rofl:
> 
> Oooh I have not signed up for Tesco baby club, must do that!Click to expand...

:rofl: Our husbands are so funny! You know what, I hope I will be cuddling on him and My Waters break ON HIM! That would be the best! :haha: He gets grossed out pretty easily! :haha: Ah yes, side of the road means very quick labor! LOL But too scarey for me as the Hospital is 20 mins away! LOL


----------



## majm1241

Oh yes, I got a call back from the Doctor's Office and I passed my GTT! :yipee: BUT they detected my Iron levels are low so now I need to take a supplement. :(


----------



## Cocobelle

My hospital is about 45 minutes away on a good day, 1hr 15 minutes in rush hour and apparently 15 minutes at 3am, according to a friend who recently had to do a midnight dash while in labour :rofl: Its not that many miles away but traffic is horrendous from where we live.

Congrats on passing your GTT too hun x


----------



## anna matronic

Tesco Club?? What is that??


----------



## pichi

join the tesco baby club and they give you a sticker for the car to park in the mumma and kiddies parking, you get vouchers etc... you can sign up on the tesco site


----------



## Dragonfly

I never got any of that off tesco and have been there since I was preg with William, they send me follow on formula samples once. Cheers my bin enjoyed them. I never get anything but a crap may full of advertisements of them. Same with sainsburys. They promise loads but dont deliver. Hipp baby club send me a big kit though when I joined, spoons, magnets , pots, food, tea bags etc. All want your details thats all.


----------



## anna matronic

I joined Aptimel and SMA this morning!


----------



## pichi

aptamil sends you a little polarbear and cow and gate sends you a cow heh


----------



## anna matronic

Yes, I joined Aptimel for the Polar Bear :blush:

I shall do cow and gate too :)


----------



## pichi

i have a list of places to sign up to for freebies lol

for example: get a silvercross catalogue sent to you same with a mamas and papas catalogue and they send you a £5 voucher


----------



## Kellycool

Yay for passing your GTT!!!
I'm also waiting on the tesco thing, supposed to get a pampers pack and like toiletry tidy thing as far as I remember..


----------



## pichi

the pampers pack is a bit poor if im honest. totally not worth £30 they say it is. hah


----------



## Kellycool

Haha, ok well I am not too bothered then-prob just more to pack anyway!


----------



## Louise-H'08

I'm still waiting for my tesco stuff to go through too.

I didn't realise there were so many places giving out freebies, where else can i get goodies from?


----------



## pichi

MAM UK - free dummy/bib
 Playtalkread - free soft cube that squeaks/rattles etc.
mamas and papas - request catalogue and you'll get £5 voucher
beaming baby - trial of eco nappies
bizziebaby -costs £5 to join but you get to try out new products etc...
johnsons samples - moisturiser/shampoo
tommys - free info guides
bookstart - free books from libraries
petits filous - vouchers / guides
bebivita foods - spoons / vouchers
heinz baby club - samples / vouchers
early learning centre - birthday club / discounts
toys r us - discounts - sign up to baby club
mothercare - catalogue / discounts


www.huggiesclub.co.uk - free vouchers/samples plus a voucher for baby pack
www.hippbabyclub.co.uk - free weaning pack when baby is 6 months
www.bounty.com
www.emmasdiary.co.uk - 4 different packs - pregnancy/mum to be/bump/new baby
www.cowandgate.co.uk - free vouchers/big pack at 6 months
www.organix.com - vouchers
www.sma.com - muslin/towels/guides
www.aptamil.com - little polar bear plushie!
www.breastflow.co.uk - free bottle


----------



## Louise-H'08

Well well you've done your research haven't you:rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

Early learning centre bday club is shit, They where suppsoe to send william a present and he is on there as i ordered from day one, even checked and after his bday I asked where present was and they said he wasnt on it and put him on it then said they send stuff and I got nothing. 

got nothing from johsons either. Emmas diary i downloaded 3 vouchers for packs which where better than bounty anyway. you do not get any argos money vouchers as promised. 

money off food like petit felous arnt valid that long so not much good to a few week old baby if its for baby food. 

got all the formula ones then got bombarded with samples of formula I never used or needed. Teddy was nice but not worth it.


----------



## pichi

hah i can't take the credit for all that list. my mate sent me some when she found out i was pregnant. haha. 

another good thing to do is join dooyoo.co.uk and write reviews - 20,000points = £20

with emmas diary you do get argos vouchers - you need to use your coinks for that


----------



## Bartness

Im so excited! My cousin just called me up to tell me she took a hpt, and it came back positive. Im so excited for her!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

we had the emmas diary discussion on forum before its money off certain items they send you up to the value of 250 not one big voucher. I did think I was getting it and never got them even though it said they where posted to me but when i found out it was like fiver off this 400 pram and 10 off this 700 cot i never bothered,


----------



## Kayley

lol I started a big thing here

I can say with Tesco that 10 mins after posting on here I got a phone call from them (as I had emailed customer services) and they said that they have my due date down as end of October and only send stuff up to 4 weeks before my due date! I suppose thats fair enough seeing as its a baby and toddler club and not a pregnancy club!

I also sent my details to mam for a free dummy and havn't received it yet! That was a good few weeks ago too.

I think the bounty packs are quite good, alot better than the emmasdiary packs!


----------



## Kayley

By the way - had midwife this afternoon (she told me she is off on holiday AGAIN in a few weeks!) that will be her 3rd holiday since i've been with her that I actually know off!

Anyway she bruised my arm trying to get blood out and I'm not the best blood giver ever either lol.

She said baby is measuring big but she didnt tell me how many weeks. I did get to hear heartbeat though and its nice and strong and healthy! :D 

She said I've put on 2kg however since pre-pregnancy I've put on over a stone! argh lol

Finally got my HIP form which I will send off later and I'm signed onto antenatal classes in November! 1 class a week for 3 weeks :) Although she did ask me why I wanted to do them seeing as this is my second baby! (I had to explain to her AGAIN that my daughter is 6 and I feel out of practice plus I didn't get the chance to do antenatal classes with my daughter so I want to go for the experience!) grrr lol


----------



## Kellycool

Wow Pitchi!! Nice list  Thanks for the info


----------



## Kellycool

Kayley what was your fundal height measurement? My midwives are also always away, sigh , what I would give for a holiday!!!


----------



## anna matronic

I am ironing Chunks clothes :haha: not now as I am posting on here, but was for 40 mins before, then I needed a break. I am going to chose his coming home outfit. Probably the Hungry Caterpillar top and trousers and pack his bag tonight. Exciting!


----------



## Kayley

Me too! They say that they are always short staffed its because they get so many friggin holidays all the time lol!

Fundal Height measurement is 29cm


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> I am ironing Chunks clothes :haha: not now as I am posting on here, but was for 40 mins before, then I needed a break. I am going to chose his coming home outfit. Probably the Hungry Caterpillar top and trousers and pack his bag tonight. Exciting!

awww I need payday to come! I want to buy more clothes lol


----------



## anna matronic

Right I have begun packing Chunks bag :D

Here is my list can anyone think of anything else?

6 long sleeved vests 
6 babygrows
Blanket
Muslin squares
Nappies (12)
Wipes
Cotton wool
NAppy sacs
scratch mits (2)
Hats (2)
Snow/pram suit
Going home outfit
Bottles (2) just in case
Aptimel cartons (3) just in case
Dummy
Baby towel
A toy/bear of some sort


----------



## Bartness

I havent even bought anything yet, and all you ladies are putting together your baby bags already! YIKES! I still need the crib, car seat, well to be honest everything. I dont even have diapers yet! I feel like Im so far behind.


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, I still need a car seat, stroller, bassinet, playpen, diaper bag, pacifers, a few bottles, diapers and wipes! Lol


----------



## Kellycool

Looks good Anna-don't forget the camera ;-)


----------



## rowleypolie

its not that i have bought very much ladies- i had everything from dd! this time has been so much easier because I can use the same car seat, crib, bassinet, pack-in-play, and clothes- the only things i have bought are some diapers and pacifiers and a few new outfits that will be just for this baby


----------



## Kellycool

Girls, need help.. AM I imagining that I read somewhere to be worried if one gets really itching skin? Anyways, have had it for about 24 hours now-really swollen feet that are itching on top so badly. I am not even scratching and they are bright red and I have not been on my feet much today.. Thoughts?


----------



## anna matronic

Kellycool said:


> Looks good Anna-don't forget the camera ;-)

Thanks, I'll have my phone to post pics on here when he arrives :D

I'll have to rely on mum to remember the proper camera though. Knowing her she'll be taking photo's of my vag whilst he is crowning :rofl:

I am not sure about the itchy skin, I had rally bad skin around week 11, it was like tiny flea bites, but not as I have no animals. I put sudocream on and it went away. I would ask your GP though.


----------



## Kayley

anna matronic said:


> Right I have begun packing Chunks bag :D
> 
> Here is my list can anyone think of anything else?
> 
> 6 long sleeved vests
> 6 babygrows
> Blanket
> Muslin squares
> Nappies (12)
> Wipes
> Cotton wool
> NAppy sacs
> scratch mits (2)
> Hats (2)
> Snow/pram suit
> Going home outfit
> Bottles (2) just in case
> Aptimel cartons (3) just in case
> Dummy
> Baby towel
> A toy/bear of some sort


What about your own bag?


----------



## Kayley

Don't worry girls we still got loads to buy aswell! We don't even have that many clothes yet


----------



## anna matronic

Kayley said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Right I have begun packing Chunks bag :D
> 
> Here is my list can anyone think of anything else?
> 
> 6 long sleeved vests
> 6 babygrows
> Blanket
> Muslin squares
> Nappies (12)
> Wipes
> Cotton wool
> NAppy sacs
> scratch mits (2)
> Hats (2)
> Snow/pram suit
> Going home outfit
> Bottles (2) just in case
> Aptimel cartons (3) just in case
> Dummy
> Baby towel
> A toy/bear of some sort
> 
> 
> What about your own bag?Click to expand...

Yeah, I haven't got that far yet lol :haha:

I think I have most stuff for that though too, just need to organise myself and pack it all.

Oh and I can't fit all of his stuff in my bag either :( Still need to put in a blanket and towel :( Will have to go in my bag.


----------



## you&me

How about a shawl or blanket Anna to swaddle him in? :thumbup:

ETA; Just read above!! LOL


----------



## Kellycool

anna matronic said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Looks good Anna-don't forget the camera ;-)
> 
> Thanks, I'll have my phone to post pics on here when he arrives :D
> 
> I'll have to rely on mum to remember the proper camera though. Knowing her she'll be taking photo's of my vag whilst he is crowning :rofl:
> 
> I am not sure about the itchy skin, I had rally bad skin around week 11, it was like tiny flea bites, but not as I have no animals. I put sudocream on and it went away. I would ask your GP though.Click to expand...

Hahaha bout your mom-my mom only came in just after Ashton was born but then they made her hold the light whilst they were stitching me up:blush:

Will try sudocrem, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> How about a shawl or blanket Anna to swaddle him in? :thumbup:
> 
> ETA; Just read above!! LOL

Shall I take a proper swaddling blanket as that is what I plan to use at home when he sleeps at night. Just in case I am in a day or more.

He will have more stuff than me at this rate :dohh:

Also, I just packed 12 Huggies organic nappies as that is what I happen to have. Does anyone have any experience of these?


----------



## Kellycool

i wouldn't worry about a swaddling thing for the hospital as it is more to feel comforted than to be warm-hospitals are sooo hot so I am sure a blankie should be fine  Unless your swaddle is thinner material then maybe a good idea in case blanket too warm.. GOSH what an inconclusive answer!


----------



## Kellycool

So excited to start my RLT next week  And the perinium massage too..


----------



## you&me

I managed to buy a really thin shawl from Asda, which I will use for swaddling, as hospitals are so hot...so hopefully that'll do the trick!!

We have also packed the huggies organic nappies...LOL, not sure what they are like, I never used the organic version with Reagan, but the normal huggies were pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Oh goodness ladies - I have attempted to read through it all but I am much too exhausted, lol. Had my 3 hour test today - it was a trip. Had to take my 10 month old son and he ended up projectile vomiting all over the waiting room, himself, and me about halfway through. Bleh. It was gross.

But on a better note, I am 30 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah the swaddle is a thinner cotton type blanket, not like a cellular blanket but way thinner than a fleece. I might stick that in anyway.

I opened the Huggies Organic. Hmm I am not sure, I feel they "might" leak they are very thin, looked to me like if you have a baby that pee's for England it could soak through.

But I could be very wrong. It is what I have so it is what I'll use. People can go get me others if they are no good x x


----------



## ssmith1503

Kellycool said:


> Girls, need help.. AM I imagining that I read somewhere to be worried if one gets really itching skin? Anyways, have had it for about 24 hours now-really swollen feet that are itching on top so badly. I am not even scratching and they are bright red and I have not been on my feet much today.. Thoughts?

Ive been told that any itching of the hands and feet should be looked at, apparently it could mean problems with your liver which are pregnancy related. So i'd maybe mention it to your midwife, it is something your meant to look out for so i wouldn't worry about looking silly for mentioning it!

I'm not going to be writing a birth plan, i didn't with my first, just told them what i wanted as i went along. I had pethidine and delivered on all fours because I couldn't put any pressure on my back. I went from 1 cm dilated to 10 cm dilated in 8 minutes so fingers crossed this time will be like that too! My oh doesn't think he will beable to cut the cord which is fine by me and i would really like to come home on the same day, obviously if i can't I can't but that would be the ideal. Fingers crossed x


----------



## fairygirl

Kellycool- I get itchy skin, not my hands or feet. Mainly my back and chest. Not sure what causes it, I thought maybe sweat or an allergy?


----------



## rowleypolie

SilasLove said:


> Oh goodness ladies - I have attempted to read through it all but I am much too exhausted, lol

this is how i feel! i almost dont even check this thread much anymore because ther are always 5-10 pages to read through! But then i get bored and have a chance to read!:blush:


----------



## SilasLove

Lol rowley - yeah I understand. I am attempting to stay off the internet more so I imagine I will never catch up!


----------



## Happyhayley

I'm having my diabetes test tomorrow...gross...not looking forward to it. I still remember last time


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> its not that i have bought very much ladies- i had everything from dd! this time has been so much easier because I can use the same car seat, crib, bassinet, pack-in-play, and clothes- the only things i have bought are some diapers and pacifiers and a few new outfits that will be just for this baby

Car seats expire so you may need to check the date. A lot of people don't know that.


----------



## rowleypolie

yeah i think mine is good for 4 years and dd is 2- i am good but that is good advice for anyone else that didnt know!


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies
Im back from my hols :happydance:

Theres no way I'll be able too read through all the posts!! Hope everyone is ok!?

AM any update on Chunk? hope he is still staying well put 

DF hows ur fanjita? Im still suffering :(

Fairygirl - whats happening following ur GTT?

Gotta be said - I really thought a sparkler may have arrived by now - were all doing so well :thumbup: and long may it continue!!

Lol xx


----------



## devonangel

i'm 30 weeks today whooo hooo :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Hey Lol. welcome back hope you had a fab time!! Chunk is still staying put :happydance: Consultant tomorrow, so see what he says and just going to the hospital all the time for monitoring :)

OK, so I *think* I might have had my very first 2 braxton hicks last night. I was in bed and my belly went very very hard for about 20 seconds or so. But I had no pain with it. could it be, or was it something else?


----------



## anna matronic

We are doing well to keep these babies in :) Well Shan is nearly 32 weeks on sund/Mon? So I think we will have our first baby in the next fortnight :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome back Lol, glad you had a good time. I am so impressed with us Sparklers for keeping our bubs so safe and warm! Go Sparklers!

Anna, they could have been BH's. My tummy does go hard but it feels more like Herbert has his bum or back stuck out than what I would imagine a BH to feel like but yours sound like they could be it. I guess it is bound to happen at our stage.


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: Check out the new box!!! :happydance:

EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK :wohoo:


----------



## Dragonfly

woohoo! for new box, i cant wait till it goes up. I am stuck with braxton hicks to, all new to be that bit. I still am on anti biotics and have a burning fajita but have some cream for that, seems to help a bit but i am sure the anti biotic has done this but they all do to me so i need to keep taking till i am sure this infection wont come back again ., other half is home at last.


----------



## Cocobelle

Glad your Oh is home DF. That is one less worry for you.


----------



## majm1241

Omg!!! Woke up to the most horrible Charlie Horse in my left leg!!! I sat straight up in bed and hollered!!! Poor Mark! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

charlie horse? lol


----------



## majm1241

Charlie Horse is a leg cramp. Y'all don't call them that!? Lol


----------



## Bartness

I have my glucose test today after work....not looking forward to this.


----------



## Dragonfly

nope never heard of charlie horse as a cramp, dont think its an irish thing lol 

I aint doing that test if they ask me. end of. I dont need it and i am allergic to caffein and they want me to drink it, didnt do it last time either and was ok. think they have to take bloods next week.


----------



## majm1241

I don't think there is caffeine in it. Just loads of sugars!! Lol I actually enjoyed my drink!!! It tasted like Hawaiin Fruit Punch! I need to find something like it cuz I got a craving! :haha:


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Omg!!! Woke up to the most horrible Charlie Horse in my left leg!!! I sat straight up in bed and hollered!!! Poor Mark! Lol

LMAO Charlie horse? I've never heard cramp referred to as that before lol! Must be an American thing.

I hate cramp though, I had it in my foot the other day and was almost in tears! 

OMG I have just eaten my way through half a galaxy chocolate bar. My bad


----------



## Happyhayley

Maybe it is. I'm from Canada and charlie horse is a really common saying here. Extreme cramp in your calf where you can't walk till it passes which is usually in like a few seconds.


----------



## devonangel

whooooo hoooo i'm 30 weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

Going for my glucose test today. I can't remember how long it takes. I hope it doesn't take all day as I have groceries to do.


----------



## Bartness

***RANT***

I feel like I should be chanting "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job" and maybe then I will believe it....hehe. 

I just got kicked out of my assigned spot, and told that I no longer have an assigned location, and will be expected to come in an hour early everday to find a computer and set up a different work station to sit at everday....um NO!


----------



## Louise-H'08

Suddenly got a HUGE burst of excitment about the next couple of months.

We're gonna be having babies ladies, soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> I don't think there is caffeine in it. Just loads of sugars!! Lol I actually enjoyed my drink!!! It tasted like Hawaiin Fruit Punch! I need to find something like it cuz I got a craving! :haha:

They make you drink lucazade here and I cant have that. It has caffein in it. Last time they asked me. Suppose to give just sugary drink but they are cheap and make you buy your own drink it then come.


----------



## Kellycool

devonangel said:


> whooooo hoooo i'm 30 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such an awesome milestone :thumbup:

AnnaM, excuse me being daft but who is Shan and why might there be a baby in the next fortnight.. Hahahaha, I am so clueless:haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Shan is ShanandBoc, she is our first November Sparkler, due on the first! She is nearly 32 weeks now. I dunno I was just making a guess that I reckon we will have our first one in the next fortnight. We don't really want any of our sparklers arriving that early though, we wanna cook these babies for many weeks ahead still :)


----------



## Kellycool

Oh yes I know who she is! Hahaha I thought like she was being induced or something GOSH I am an idiot, But ya, think you right and def think we will have at least one in the next 2 weeks.. I am 31 weeks tomorrow and said to my hubby this morning i feel alot more pregnant and don't think I am going to go much longer than another 5 weeks. But hey, i could be wrong and be 16 days over again!


----------



## SilasLove

I cannot get the thought of an early baby out of my head. I have been so paranoid about preterm labor and such this pregnancy for some reason. I really hope it isn't mother's intuition or anything like that. Just me being overly paranoid hopefully.

Gosh ladies, I woke up feeling pretty good. But now I have to start on this Algebra homework and it is just bringing me down more and more each second. I really just do not want to! Bleh.

I hope your ladies days are going well. :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am paranoid about prem labour I dont think I could cope looking at my baby in an incubator with all thats going on and thought or it not surviving or something. And braxton hicks make me more nervous to. Then all these UTIs I keep getting to! I wish I was like 38 weeks I would feel so much better about it all.


----------



## Kellycool

I'm sure we will all hang on until at least 35 weeks which isn't tooooooo bad!!!

Silas, when I don't want to do something I find a nice refreshing shower helps followed by a cup of tea or coffee-even if you just do a couple hours, you will feel so much better once it is done 

xx


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> I'm sure we will all hang on until at least 35 weeks which isn't tooooooo bad!!!
> 
> Silas, when I don't want to do something I find a nice refreshing shower helps followed by a cup of tea or coffee-even if you just do a couple hours, you will feel so much better once it is done
> 
> xx

Yeah, I need to do something to relax then try working on it. Bleh.

Can we just skip ahead to Sept. 19th please? Would be so much easier.


----------



## Kayley

Not long now Silas! Good luck with the algebra! to be honest, rather you than me. I RUBBISH at maths! I got a D in GCSE Maths lol


----------



## pichi

urgh god, driving is getting uncomfy! i said the other day:

"oh i don't have a problem with baby up at my ribs..."

i do now! right in the center - she finds the need to stretch or wiggle making it really uncomfy for mummy :(


----------



## Kayley

Pichi I was nearly in tears with my ribs/back today! Gets so painful sometimes doesnt it!

My little one has been REALLY active today!


----------



## pichi

since i hit around 25 weeks i've noticed peanut is very active around 8-10pm. it's nice to know the time slot in which i can watch my belly jiggle n flinch


----------



## Kayley

My bumpy is normally active when I wake up in the morning, most of the day and then in the evening around 8ish. I love feeling him/her wriggling around :D


----------



## SilasLove

Kayley said:


> Not long now Silas! Good luck with the algebra! to be honest, rather you than me. I RUBBISH at maths! I got a D in GCSE Maths lol

Thankfully! Just hope I can make it for 2 1/2 more weeks, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

My baby kicks my boobs when I sit back in chair lol I have big boobs. William done the same.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> My baby kicks my boobs when I sit back in chair lol I have big boobs. William done the same.

Lol DF, yes this happens to me sometimes as well. Rather funny when you think about it! :haha:

Hey, I was wondering about this - do you plan to breastfeed both William and the new baby at the same time? Or will you be weaning William before the baby arrives?


----------



## Dragonfly

Yep both at the same time if william still wants it then and the way he goes on I dont think he will self wean yet. I go with the flow on things.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Yep both at the same time if william still wants it then and the way he goes on I dont think he will self wean yet. I go with the flow on things.

Do you think William may experience a lot of jealousy? Like when the new baby is feeding I mean. 

I am afraid of how jealous Joseph is going to get with the new baby. :wacko: He is just really dependent on each of his parents and I just have a feeling its not going to go over well at first, lol.


----------



## Kellycool

So it's our friend's 29th birthday thingi tomorrow night and we are going around for a BBQ. Decided to bake a cake but he is big into cricket so it's like a cricket cake. Hope it works! Usually I would take a bottle of wine and party shoes. This time it's cake, coke zero and flats!


----------



## Dragonfly

No William isnt like that he is kind and sharing, doesn't get procession over anything not even toys he goes with the flow to. I know he will be fine and happy to share.


----------



## Kellycool

Wow DF, that is impressive-won't you be exhausted?


----------



## Dragonfly

Well it was tiring with William and I expect it will this time around with both but it dosnt last long they aint babies forever so they can have mummy wreaked for a while. I have to get a sling so I can feed and walk again I lost my last one.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> No William isnt like that he is kind and sharing, doesn't get procession over anything not even toys he goes with the flow to. I know he will be fine and happy to share.

That is great then! Lol, you should see the way Joseph reacts when someone picks up one of his toys. He instantly tries to take it away. But he normally doesn't throw a fit or anything like that - just tries to take it then if he doesn't get it he will instantly give up. But it is kind of funny.


----------



## MissyMojo

had a panic stations moment this eveing while out with friends - got up from the table to go to ladies and realised the back of my skirt was all wet - got in a flap, then when i get to ladies my rational mind kicked in - my underwear wasnt wet and the damp patch was halfway down the skirt :dohh: - so the conclusion is - i have sweaty arse n legs - leather seating in cyprus -:nope: !


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Woke up to the most horrible Charlie Horse in my left leg!!! I sat straight up in bed and hollered!!! Poor Mark! Lol
> 
> LMAO Charlie horse? I've never heard cramp referred to as that before lol! Must be an American thing.
> 
> I hate cramp though, I had it in my foot the other day and was almost in tears!
> 
> OMG I have just eaten my way through half a galaxy chocolate bar. My badClick to expand...

:haha: I seriously had NO IDEA Y'all over there had never heard of that! LOL



Happyhayley said:


> Going for my glucose test today. I can't remember how long it takes. I hope it doesn't take all day as I have groceries to do.

Hope everything went well Hon! :hugs:



Bartness said:


> ***RANT***
> 
> I feel like I should be chanting "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job" and maybe then I will believe it....hehe.
> 
> I just got kicked out of my assigned spot, and told that I no longer have an assigned location, and will be expected to come in an hour early everday to find a computer and set up a different work station to sit at everday....um NO!

:gun:



Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think there is caffeine in it. Just loads of sugars!! Lol I actually enjoyed my drink!!! It tasted like Hawaiin Fruit Punch! I need to find something like it cuz I got a craving! :haha:
> 
> They make you drink lucazade here and I cant have that. It has caffein in it. Last time they asked me. Suppose to give just sugary drink but they are cheap and make you buy your own drink it then come.Click to expand...

That sucks! :(



SilasLove said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure we will all hang on until at least 35 weeks which isn't tooooooo bad!!!
> 
> Silas, when I don't want to do something I find a nice refreshing shower helps followed by a cup of tea or coffee-even if you just do a couple hours, you will feel so much better once it is done
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah, I need to do something to relax then try working on it. Bleh.
> 
> Can we just skip ahead to Sept. 19th please? Would be so much easier.Click to expand...

I am ready for cooler weather and October Myself! LOL I have already bought new Home Fragrance to help me feel like it is near! Pumpkin Spice! :haha:



pichi said:


> urgh god, driving is getting uncomfy! i said the other day:
> 
> "oh i don't have a problem with baby up at my ribs..."
> 
> i do now! right in the center - she finds the need to stretch or wiggle making it really uncomfy for mummy :(

Oh yes! I went to back up today and had such a difficult time trying to turn around! :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

:haha::haha::haha::haha:
MISSY!!! TOOOO funny:dohh:


----------



## majm1241

MissyMojo said:


> had a panic stations moment this eveing while out with friends - got up from the table to go to ladies and realised the back of my skirt was all wet - got in a flap, then when i get to ladies my rational mind kicked in - my underwear wasnt wet and the damp patch was halfway down the skirt :dohh: - so the conclusion is - i have sweaty arse n legs - leather seating in cyprus -:nope: !

:haha: :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

i know i've been talking about packing hospital bags - but "I'M NOT READY YET" lol, was in such a flap! lol


----------



## Kayley

Kellycool said:


> So it's our friend's 29th birthday thingi tomorrow night and we are going around for a BBQ. Decided to bake a cake but he is big into cricket so it's like a cricket cake. Hope it works! Usually I would take a bottle of wine and party shoes. This time it's cake, coke zero and flats!

Hope you have a good time, know how you feel though, I went to a party last saturday and spent the evening sitting down with my hands over my ears (we were in a club a very LOUD club) drinking coke lol I did wear heels though and was quite comfy lol

Pregnancy + partys don't mix too well I dont think lol


----------



## anna matronic

Heals??????????????? What are they? :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

MissyMojo said:


> i know i've been talking about packing hospital bags - but "I'M NOT READY YET" lol, was in such a flap! lol

And don't you think it's funny how everyone looks at you as if you're mad. We went to a bar with a dance floor for DH's birthday and I had a little jiggy with the bump. I swear everyone was just staring like I was mad or an alien or something.. One guy kept hitting my ass too and like giving me the 'look'.. DUDE, seriously!!!??? Hubby reckons it's cos it was obvious I put out :haha: But feet were sore by the end.. I do miss getting all dressed up so I try and still do it as much as possible!

Cake looks YUM!!:thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

Has anyone else found themselves peeking into the BabyClub section??

You know when you are in first tri and you start looking at second, then when you are in second you start looking at third... I am getting obsessed with the parenting threads about new baby's lol

It is soooooooooooooooooooooo close guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolpants

Glad too hear everyone is well - that ur OH is ok DF and Chunk is a fighter AM :thumbup:

Im still in a lot of pain with my fanjita - thinking Drs tomorrow :s from what Im reading I think I have vulvar varicose veins and theres not an awful lot they can do :( But I can't sleep its so uncomfortable and I sit here crying with frustration at the pain and need too scratch - Ive tried all manner of natural remedies - bicarb, ice packs, yoghurt etc etc - Anyone else ever had it this bad?? Dunno how Im gonna cope for another 9 weeks!!?

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

I have been popping into baby club this last week, I can't help it!


----------



## Bartness

I just got back from my docs appoitment, had the glucose test...didnt taste to bad. Left docs office with a huge bag full of formula samples, and breast milk storage containers. Lots and lots of coupons, a changing pad for diaper bag, and a bottle cooler.


----------



## Happyhayley

had the glucose test. Not as bad as I remember last time. I think last time the way it was described to me I imagined this little cup of drink and was shocked when they handed me the big bottle and was told drink this under 5 minutes but this time it was easy.


----------



## minties

I just had the glucose test this morning also, and it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. Sort of like flat mountain dew with some added sugar.

Hope all you other Novemberites are feeling good! I'm a bit worried that LO is growing too big, as when I sit he kicks up so hi my boobs jiggle, eek. But I am very short with a short torso. By the time I am 40 weeks, his feet will be up to my nose lol!


----------



## Happyhayley

I am having a sharp pain under my ribs on my left side. It feels like a stitch you'd get from running. I've had it pretty much all day. the only way to relieve it is to put pressure on it like pushing back. 

I looked it up and all I could find is that its prolly my uterus is pushing up into my ribs now?


----------



## rowleypolie

majm1241 said:


> Charlie Horse is a leg cramp. Y'all don't call them that!? Lol

thats what we call it! its a US thing


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Charlie Horse is a leg cramp. Y'all don't call them that!? Lol
> 
> thats what we call it! its a US thingClick to expand...

And the weird thing is that you all mentioned it on the board today and I suddenly got one about 20 minutes ago!! :nope:

Eh, its been sometime ... I thought I was dying for a second. :haha:
Ooook, maybe I am exaggerating.


----------



## fairygirl

Happyhayley said:


> I am having a sharp pain under my ribs on my left side. It feels like a stitch you'd get from running. I've had it pretty much all day. the only way to relieve it is to put pressure on it like pushing back.
> 
> I looked it up and all I could find is that its prolly my uterus is pushing up into my ribs now?

Yup! Really painful, I get it worse when driving. Think I actually found Wriggler's bum near the pain yesterday!


----------



## Dragonfly

I was up at stupid o clock and took some pics while william slept. 
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4953051867_436f81ac32.jpg
Sunrise by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## Kayley

oooooh thats a beautiful pic DF :D

I'm of to work in a bit. Really excited today because I get to pick my daughter up after work! :D YAY. I've not seen her for 2 weeks as her dad took her on holiday. I have missed her soooooooooo much! :(


----------



## you&me

My lil lady started full time school today :cry: I miss her already!!

Baby hasn't been moving a huge amount yesterday or this morning...everytime I get it in my head I will pop along to the hospital for a trace, she starts kicking to reassure me...then she goes quiet again!! :wacko:


----------



## pichi

maybe its slight movements you're getting?

i notice i can sit and watch my tummy squirm and wiggle yet i don't feel it all that much


----------



## you&me

I have an anterior placenta...and baby has always been breech until this tuesday when my midwife said she is now oblique and looking like she is on the turn...so that may be it?


----------



## pichi

i have an anterior placenta too. it is very surreal to watch my wiggle and not totally feel it. my placenta is making its way backwards now though so i'm feeling slightly more higher up movement.

i feel an odd sensation around my ribs and that's her turning and just shifting into comfy position so yeah, that could be it. i don't really get too many kicks any more either. my guess is she's facing towards my back so the kicks are directed inwards :)

i'm sure she's just fine in there hun :hugs:


----------



## you&me

I will keep an eye on it and make notes of any movements until this evening, then will have a re-think on it.

I might just be paranoid....it was reduced movements with Reagan that took me off to the hospital before...and the next day I had her...so now I feel like I am on borrowed time as it is I look into things alot more!! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

ah ok - i can see your concerns then.

maybe have a lie down and see if you get some wiggles. :)


----------



## anna matronic

Looks like I have a really good chance of going full term :happydance:

Fluid levels are normal, so the senior midwife doesn't think I need continuous monitoring for the next 6 weeks. I should know by next Friday if I'll be induced at 37 weeks or not. I don;t think they will as she is skeptical that my waters were even leaking in the first place. Which is annoying as I have transferred care away from where I live and am off work, possibly for nothing :(

Also she said I was really big for 30 weeks the bitch!! And I got a scan and baby is estimated now at 3lbs5oz :D


----------



## SilasLove

I gained 8lbs in the last 2 months! :|

Er, 13lbs all together. Considering I gained only 10 my entire pregnancy with Joseph - I am freaking out. At this rate I just may be as big as a damn house by the time this baby comes!


----------



## majm1241

AM how rude of her! :growlmad: What is wrong with people!!!???

I've gained 10 lbs total as of now! If I don't stop making frequent stops at McDonald's I will be HUGE!!!! Lol I think these Iron Pills might control that though cuz they are making me sick!! :sick:


----------



## you&me

That is great news Anna :thumbup:

We ended up at the hospital this afternoon...

Got into the delivery room, and they tried finding the babies heartbeat with the trace thing...and couldn't...so they called a doctor in to scan me...I am about ready to have a flippin heart attack at this point...my blood pressure was through the roof with the worry...the doctor found the baby, she is still breech, she prodded her a bit and couldn't get her to move...strapped me up to the trace machine...and her heartbeat is perfect, she even had a little wiggle.

I was put on 15 minute blood pressure checks, it came down a little bit, but the consultant has doubled my pills now as it is still a little too high.

If anything else happens over the weekend I have to go straight back in, especially if I feel any signs or symptoms of pre-eclampsia.

I have a feeling this baby is going to be delivered early...that has been my instinct from the start, I think they will end up delivering her at 36ish weeks...and even more so now with the blood pressure issues...I think I can pretty much wave bye byes to my chances of attempting a VBAC...I am a risky candidate!!

But the main thing is baby is perfect and seems happy :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

That would be awesome AM -wishing u lots of luck!!

I have no idea how much weight Ive gained - not been weighed since my 16 week appt??

Dani - I commented on ur journal re ur visit today - but just to reiterate :happydance: that baby is ok - hope the pills bring ur BP down

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> Looks like I have a really good chance of going full term :happydance:
> 
> Fluid levels are normal, so the senior midwife doesn't think I need continuous monitoring for the next 6 weeks. I should know by next Friday if I'll be induced at 37 weeks or not. I don;t think they will as she is skeptical that my waters were even leaking in the first place. Which is annoying as I have transferred care away from where I live and am off work, possibly for nothing :(
> 
> Also she said I was really big for 30 weeks the bitch!! And I got a scan and baby is estimated now at 3lbs5oz :D

good to hear that your fluid levels are fine anna.

about the measuring big - i'm measuring bang on for being 30 weeks BUT i am so scared i'm going to be having a monster 10lb'er! i'm hoping peanut takes after her mummy and daddy and is around 6/7lbs lol


----------



## Kayley

you&me said:


> That is great news Anna :thumbup:
> 
> We ended up at the hospital this afternoon...
> 
> Got into the delivery room, and they tried finding the babies heartbeat with the trace thing...and couldn't...so they called a doctor in to scan me...I am about ready to have a flippin heart attack at this point...my blood pressure was through the roof with the worry...the doctor found the baby, she is still breech, she prodded her a bit and couldn't get her to move...strapped me up to the trace machine...and her heartbeat is perfect, she even had a little wiggle.
> 
> I was put on 15 minute blood pressure checks, it came down a little bit, but the consultant has doubled my pills now as it is still a little too high.
> 
> If anything else happens over the weekend I have to go straight back in, especially if I feel any signs or symptoms of pre-eclampsia.
> 
> I have a feeling this baby is going to be delivered early...that has been my instinct from the start, I think they will end up delivering her at 36ish weeks...and even more so now with the blood pressure issues...I think I can pretty much wave bye byes to my chances of attempting a VBAC...I am a risky candidate!!
> 
> But the main thing is baby is perfect and seems happy :happydance:

Sounds like you've had a tough day hun! Bet it was pretty scary! :hugs: glad babe is ok though! x


----------



## majm1241

You&me :hugs: Glad baby is ok abd hope the pills work!


----------



## pinklizzy

Just got back from the hospital-baby had a really quiet day, I paniced and rang the midwife who sent me up to the assessment unit for monitoring. CTG was all fine but but my BP wasn't! It's been fine every time I've seen MW so far but I hate that place so much it went sky high :nope:
I have to go see the consultant there at the end of the month because my BMI is one point above the cut off and I'm terrified I'll have to deliver there :cry:


----------



## anna matronic

Blimey busy day at hospitals for us Sparklers!!

Glad everything is great Dani, the doctors always struggled to find Chunk on the trace, he was also breech. But today was head down and she found him instantly, so I guess position makes a massive difference!!

Pink Lizzy - Sorry you have to see consultant etc etc it is such a pain in the arse :(

I also had trace of protein and nitrites in my wee - first time it has not been normal - she asked me to do another sample to send to the lab, when I explined I had JUST been, she got really arsey with me :growlmad:

I had a nice chat with my boss tonight about possibly going back to work too if I get the all clear. It does complicate things slightly at work as they have prepared without me, but it is my job and they can;t stop me going back. I swear I will tear my hair out if I don't go back to work if I am allowed. Now everybody tells me I shouldn't as I'll be far from my mum etc etc. People need to realise I am 1) nearly 30 and 2) I have moved away from where I grew up and I just wanna be home and go to work. The next 6 weeks will go so much quicker if I work.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies, this is just a very quick catch up but I wanted to say to everyone who has been to hospital that I am so glad everything is ok :hugs: It must have been very scary for you Dani and PL too and I am happy that your water levels are now normal Anna.

I hope you manage to get back home Anna, I think as long as all is well, being in your own home and keeping yourself busy at work is the best thing for you. Although I am counting down the weeks until I can start MA!

Starting to get a hard bump and slight period pains every evening now, I guess I am going to have to face facts that as time is ticking by, my body will start preparing more and more for Dday. Scary thought.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## loulabump

30 weeks! :happydance:

xx


----------



## devonangel

loulabump said:


> 30 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> xx

whooooo hoooo x


----------



## weezyweu

glad everyone well whos been to hospital, it is scarey to think in 81/2 weeks alot of us will have our little bundles!!!!!

Just arranged to see a childminder to see if suitable for LO, not til next sept but want to make sure they are ok. Family looked after my other two.

3 weeks to maternity leave and counting down the days. And I wish I had only put 10ibs on I am at 42ibs already. LO was measuring 33 weeks at 30 though!!! thats my excuse anyway!!


----------



## you&me

Thanks everyone!! :hugs:

Baby has been moving loads this morning, so that is all good!!...I hope you manage to get home and back to work for a bit Sophie, that would make time go much faster for you, and you can't beat being in your own surroundings.

I am glad that everyone else that had hospital visits are doing okay too...seems to be a few of us with rising blood pressure that ended up in hospital yesterday!! :dohh: Us sparklers are still doing great at keeping these babies cooking though!! 

Hope all of you ladies are keeping okay?

31 weeks today!!! Woop woop!!

Dani x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sleep has been pretty bad the last few weeks.

Also had a few weeks of mega movement but has slowed down a bit the last couple of days, which i heard is quite normal around 32 weeks? She still moves alot but not as crazy as the last few weeks, feels like she is well and truly running out of room already!!


----------



## Kayley

Hello girls!
Hope everyone is well and you all have a nice weekend! :)

Question: how early is it normal to expect braxton hicks?


----------



## anna matronic

I haven't really had them. Although the other night my bump did go rock hard for about 20 seconds or so. I had no pain with it though.

Well I have been obsessing over leaking waters googling on the internet. Sounds like a hind water leak (which one of the consultants has written in my notes anyway) but there is arguments amongst those in the know as to whether this is actually possible :dohh:

so I am going with that as that is totally what it sounds like to me. The good news it that it easily reseals itself and the waters replenish to normal levels.

That is my diagnosis and I am sticking with it.

So now if I go overdue my hospital induce at 41+5, this turns out to be the day before my wedding anniversary, I so do not want this baby on 23rd November lol as that's when I got married in 2002. Saying that, turns it in to a positive day I guess :)


----------



## Bartness

I woke up feeling miserable this morning, stupid allergies. Went to work anyway, but think I"ll be leaving early as I can hardley see anything through the wattery itchy eyes, and my customers can hardley hear me due to tissues stuck up my nose. Oh well...at least after I leave today, I'll be able to offically start my weekend.


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies. Glad you girls that had scares are ok and the babies are fine and still cooking!!

Kayley my BH started at like 24 weeks this time round-don't remember having them at all with Ashton though. It's especially if I have been sitting forward for a while, if I stand up it is really tight.. getting more and more frequent now.. Starting to get little feet and elbows sticking out all the time and I have to like push them back in, soo cute! 

Really need to get cracking on my hospital bag!

Hope you feel better soon Bartness, try vicks on your feet with socks in bed-works wonders


----------



## Marie1337

Wow what a week! Glad everyone is okay and babies are staying put. I'm hoping we don't see our first Sparkler till October at least.

My BH have been getting really uncomfortable. A few nights ago I just dropped everything and laid down as it was the only way to deal with it. Sitting or standing or swaying didn't help. Fun...


----------



## lolpants

We are all doing so well Ladies - lets keep this up :thumbup: and fingers crossed no babies come any earlier than 37 weeks!

I'm a happy bunny as I have a lady who is gonna make me a Hello Kitty cot set for £18!! Thats saving me over £40 :happydance: I found her on ebay and put a request in and she is making especially for me - and has offered to make lots of other items if needed too - my Hello Kitty nursery is coming along really well :happydance: 
.. and thanks too Pichi I have a cot mobile too :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Lol xx


----------



## Kayley

Kellycool said:


> Hi ladies. Glad you girls that had scares are ok and the babies are fine and still cooking!!
> 
> Kayley my BH started at like 24 weeks this time round-don't remember having them at all with Ashton though. It's especially if I have been sitting forward for a while, if I stand up it is really tight.. getting more and more frequent now.. Starting to get little feet and elbows sticking out all the time and I have to like push them back in, soo cute!
> 
> Really need to get cracking on my hospital bag!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bartness, try vicks on your feet with socks in bed-works wonders

I don't know if they are BH or not!? I quite often get them when I am sitting down or standing up and I get them if I'm trying to sit on the floor with my DD. They are painful though and it is under my bump. I just feel that I'm a little too early to have them? :s xx


----------



## Kellycool

Kayley said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Glad you girls that had scares are ok and the babies are fine and still cooking!!
> 
> Kayley my BH started at like 24 weeks this time round-don't remember having them at all with Ashton though. It's especially if I have been sitting forward for a while, if I stand up it is really tight.. getting more and more frequent now.. Starting to get little feet and elbows sticking out all the time and I have to like push them back in, soo cute!
> 
> Really need to get cracking on my hospital bag!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bartness, try vicks on your feet with socks in bed-works wonders
> 
> I don't know if they are BH or not!? I quite often get them when I am sitting down or standing up and I get them if I'm trying to sit on the floor with my DD. They are painful though and it is under my bump. I just feel that I'm a little too early to have them? :s xxClick to expand...

Don't think it is too early to get them, I know some of my friends also got them way before 30 weeks :thumbup:

It's like a tightening feeling and sometimes mine hurt too but I love them as it shows me my body is getting ready for labour :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Kayley said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Glad you girls that had scares are ok and the babies are fine and still cooking!!
> 
> Kayley my BH started at like 24 weeks this time round-don't remember having them at all with Ashton though. It's especially if I have been sitting forward for a while, if I stand up it is really tight.. getting more and more frequent now.. Starting to get little feet and elbows sticking out all the time and I have to like push them back in, soo cute!
> 
> Really need to get cracking on my hospital bag!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bartness, try vicks on your feet with socks in bed-works wonders
> 
> I don't know if they are BH or not!? I quite often get them when I am sitting down or standing up and I get them if I'm trying to sit on the floor with my DD. They are painful though and it is under my bump. I just feel that I'm a little too early to have them? :s xxClick to expand...

Sounds like braxton hicks hun. Mine have felt like bad period pains and i get shooting pains sometimes that make me catch my breath.

Apparently you can get them from around 20 weeks onwards even earlier.....ive noticed them mainly since i hit about 30 weeks x :hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

ShanandBoc said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Glad you girls that had scares are ok and the babies are fine and still cooking!!
> 
> Kayley my BH started at like 24 weeks this time round-don't remember having them at all with Ashton though. It's especially if I have been sitting forward for a while, if I stand up it is really tight.. getting more and more frequent now.. Starting to get little feet and elbows sticking out all the time and I have to like push them back in, soo cute!
> 
> Really need to get cracking on my hospital bag!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bartness, try vicks on your feet with socks in bed-works wonders
> 
> I don't know if they are BH or not!? I quite often get them when I am sitting down or standing up and I get them if I'm trying to sit on the floor with my DD. They are painful though and it is under my bump. I just feel that I'm a little too early to have them? :s xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like braxton hicks hun. Mine have felt like bad period pains and i get shooting pains sometimes that make me catch my breath.
> 
> Apparently you can get them from around 20 weeks onwards even earlier.....ive noticed them mainly since i hit about 30 weeks x :hugs:Click to expand...

ive had bh/ real contractions with all of my pregnancies from about 15 weeks on.. so its normal.. =)


----------



## majm1241

Yes, completely normal. I've had them since about 15 weeks. They are getting more frequent though and I even had period like cramps twice today 2 hours apart.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Wow...yesterday was busy for the hospitals for us ladies! Im glad everyone and the bubs are fine

AFM, I went to the hospital as well. I had been sick for the past couple days and was unable to keep anything down, including water and I also had the runs too :( My dr was really worried about me and bubs getting enough fluids so I was sent to the L&D for monitoring and iv fluids. I am finally starting to feel better, but man did it suck at the time. The nurses also commented that she agrees with my dr saying i might be going in october....my belly is already dropping!!!! my mom noticed it too. scary that next month she could be here!


----------



## SilasLove

_Hello ladies!_

Hope all of you are well. Personally, I should be in bed. Its 12:08 AM here in good ol' Missouri, USA. But OH's family is visiting, getting completely inebriated, lol. So I am up to control the damage - as I have bitchy neighbors.

Speaking of, yesterday we spent most of the night in my hometown, which is around 9 miles away from where I live. We got home around 9 PM and my little sisters were with us. We stopped at McDonalds on the way home, got in here and sat down to eat. 

Next thing we know, a knock on the door. It was the police! They tell us they got a disturbance call, saying we were playing loud music and what not. Obviously we had just gotten home - when the cops showed up our TV was the only thing on at a volume setting of like 15! I literally asked the police if they had the wrong apartment - but nope. It was a call for our number.

Officially, my neighbor is a bitch. This is obviously a complete fabrication and honestly, probably just an attempt to complain to the property manager to get us another warning in the mail. I am pissed to say the least. 

The even funnier thing is that tonight I know we have made much more noise than last night, and guess what? No police showing up. So what the hell is her problem exactly? Good heavens, how I would like to just go knock on her door and ask wth her problem is. 

:nope:


----------



## Dragonfly

Well again my infection is back this will be the THIRD time and I am raging! I was up all night peeing, off antbiotics a few days now as they made my joints swell and my vagina was swollen and itchy as hell! was finished course anyway. Now the dam thing has come back my bladder appears to be over worked or something ! all I drink is dam water ffs! cranberry jiuce isnt worth a fuck on me! once again I can feel baby moving around bladder so I assume its swollen and here we go again with UTI! my pee burns again, it burns sitting here and I havnt even peed. I am about to take a dam nervous breakdown with it and for some reason think this is defo going to bring labour on early as theres only so many anti biotics which they can give you pregnant that dont work!


----------



## Kellycool

Shame DF, my heart really goes out to you. :-(


----------



## Kellycool

So does anyone else have a snoring problem?? Hahahaha, I hate it and feel so sorry for Warren but had it in my last pregnancy too!!!!


----------



## you&me

Kellycool said:


> So does anyone else have a snoring problem?? Hahahaha, I hate it and feel so sorry for Warren but had it in my last pregnancy too!!!!

:haha: I have started snoring too...to the point I wake myself up, then blame my hubby and tell him to shush as he is keeping me awake :rofl: he finds it amusing!!


----------



## MissyMojo

ive always snored a lil bit - hubby hasnt mentioned it getting worse - but then once hes out for the count thats him gone - and he snores soo loud - but after nearly 8 years togather im used to it


----------



## SilasLove

you&me said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> So does anyone else have a snoring problem?? Hahahaha, I hate it and feel so sorry for Warren but had it in my last pregnancy too!!!!
> 
> :haha: I have started snoring too...to the point I wake myself up, then blame my hubby and tell him to shush as he is keeping me awake :rofl: he finds it amusing!!Click to expand...

OMGosh, it is so embarrassing when you wake yourself up! :blush:
Its like ... eh. Haha. I snore sometimes, but normally only when I am having sinus problems. But I wouldn't be surprised to be a big snorer if I was - my whole family is terrible!! :wacko:


----------



## you&me

SilasLove said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> So does anyone else have a snoring problem?? Hahahaha, I hate it and feel so sorry for Warren but had it in my last pregnancy too!!!!
> 
> :haha: I have started snoring too...to the point I wake myself up, then blame my hubby and tell him to shush as he is keeping me awake :rofl: he finds it amusing!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMGosh, it is so embarrassing when you wake yourself up! :blush:
> Its like ... eh. Haha. I snore sometimes, but normally only when I am having sinus problems. But I wouldn't be surprised to be a big snorer if I was - my whole family is terrible!! :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: I had an operation on my sinuses and a septoplasty done in January, just a month before I fell pregnant, so can't imagine that is helping with the snoring a huge amount!!

Luckily hubby just laughs it off!! :blush: hopefully it'll go once the baby is born and the baby weight is off!!


----------



## pichi

morning ladies.

off to Ikea today to get some furniture for peanut :) need to get a chest of drawers and a wee bookshelf :D

me and OH need some new bedside lights because ours are kinda...crap :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Got the plasterer coming round this morning to give us a quote for doing the nursery! :happydance: Hopefully it won't be too big a bill and we can finally get started on LO's room- I feel really bad that seeing all the lovely photos of everybody's nursery already finished and we've done nothing so far!


----------



## anna matronic

Aren't ex booyfriends (split 2 yrs ago) just fabulous:

yes I'm pissed not gonna bother u again, just want u to know I will always think the world of u, good luck with ur son, kinda wish it was us lol love u always soph ur one in a million x x x x

What the hell is all this about. I am pregnant, hormonal and emotional for fucks sake!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am convinced my urine is made of acid.


----------



## MissMamma

Yay i found you! :happydance: i was wondering where all the other sparklers had got to. I thought you'd all left me :cry: i looked all over third tri!
anyways i need some advice, is it normal to experience reduced movement as bubs gets bigger? she does still move but its a lot less vigorous..xx


----------



## Kellycool

anna matronic said:


> Aren't ex booyfriends (split 2 yrs ago) just fabulous:
> 
> yes I'm pissed not gonna bother u again, just want u to know I will always think the world of u, good luck with ur son, kinda wish it was us lol love u always soph ur one in a million x x x x
> 
> What the hell is all this about. I am pregnant, hormonal and emotional for fucks sake!!!

Ooooooohhhh... So, does this man have a girlfriend Sophie? AND why did you guys split? Is a jerk or was it wrong timing back then? Sorry for all the questions but a friend of mine was engaged to someone. They broke it off. She met someone else, was with him for 3 years, they broke up and a week later she found out she was preggers. Man number 2 wanted nothing to do with her or his baby on the way. A few months later she got back in touch with man number one (ex fiance). They landed up getting back together once baby was born and got married last year! She is now expecting her second and their first  :happydance:

About reduced movements, it is not quite kicking anymore hey, it's wriggling now as no more space in there!!!:hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

Ladies im scared =((

i had a very bad yeast infection and the doc told me to treat with monistat 7.. well im on the 6th day of the cream and this morning about ohhh 9am after i had been up a few hours.. i went to the loo and wiped fresh pink blood.. and it was quite a bit and sorta TMI stringy and bright red.. i called L&D as soon as it happened they said its prob from my cervix and if it gets worse to go in.. well im worried as hell and nausous and dizzy now because im so worried i have NEVER bled in a pregnancy.. its not happening much anymore just a few dots and nothing on a pad.. what do you advise.. i also have been having alot of bh and contractions.. but have been since 15 weeks??


----------



## ssmith1503

I'd just go and get it checked out, then it will put your mind at ease. Better being on the safe side. Let us know what they say xx


----------



## marinewife101

i feel like they will think im stupid or making it up because the bleeding has pretty much stopped =((


----------



## ssmith1503

Don't be silly look at how many people go in with reduced movements and everything is always fine. It will be just like that, a bit of reassurance. You will feel so much better after. Obviously up to you but I would. The midwives are there to support you so won't think your silly for going in especially as you already have had a baby! xx


----------



## marinewife101

ok =) thanks ill take a nap and wait for my hubby and dd to wake up and than prob go in to be checked..


----------



## lolpants

DF Im in agony with same problem here - have to put ice pack on every couple of hrs too calm the swelling - have tried everything and nothing is helping so Im going too Drs in the morning :( (which means time off work and woulda been 1st day back after my hols so worried about what they'll say)
Marine Wife - I had same yesterday, but a very small amount - I just put it down to my sore/swollen bits and just guessed they were bleeding. - Go in if your concerned and keep us updated :hugs:

AM I wanna know more too - is he single? do u still like him? :winkwink:

Lol xx


----------



## ssmith1503

Let us know what happens if you do decide to go, i'm sure everything will be fine though xx


----------



## anna matronic

No, he is not single and they had a child 3 months ago!

Why did we split up, well it is very complicated! He couldn't commit to me, he didn't live in the same town as me, although I stayed with him a few times a week. His ex made his life hell all the time he was with me both financially and about seeing his kid. In the end we split and they got back together. To be honest I think he was still seeing her behind my back. I dunno it was all fairly messy (he left her for me basically, not proud but it happened and I fell in love)


2 years no contact at all and now all this. I just do not know what has brought it all on!


----------



## Kayley

Anna are you Soph or is this his missis? I'm well confused lol. Have you text back? xx big :hugs:


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> No, he is not single and they had a child 3 months ago!
> 
> Why did we split up, well it is very complicated! He couldn't commit to me, he didn't live in the same town as me, although I stayed with him a few times a week. His ex made his life hell all the time he was with me both financially and about seeing his kid. In the end we split and they got back together. To be honest I think he was still seeing her behind my back. I dunno it was all fairly messy (he left her for me basically, not proud but it happened and I fell in love)
> 
> 
> 2 years no contact at all and now all this. I just do not know what has brought it all on!

anna - he's a bloody scum bag sending you messages when you're all hormonal - try and let it ride over honey :hugs:

xx


----------



## Kellycool

Ya after seeing he has a GF and a NEW baby, he sounds like an idiot so I would ignore him!!! 

Sorry about the bleeding MarineWife-let us know how you get on!


----------



## anna matronic

Kayley said:


> Anna are you Soph or is this his missis? I'm well confused lol. Have you text back? xx big :hugs:

Anna is not my real name :)

He is just a total PAIN IN THE ARSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did reply, but it was a real sarky response. I should just totally ignore him, but it is really hard. I can't tell you how in love with him I was at the time. I'm not now, 2 years I'm over it. I would never get involved, not behind anyones back.

I just don't get where it has come from. More to the point, what does he want me to do with this information.

Dick.


----------



## lolpants

OMG what a dick! If I found out my OH sent an ex a message like that, that would be it 'bye bye' 
Sounds like he is a bit of a player and just trying to say the 'right' things to get back into your knickers... and if he has 2 kids already he should know not too mess with a pregnant ladies feelings!
Hopefully your sarky response is enough for him too leave u alone - if he does respond again, I'd just ignore him :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

He wants to get in the knickers of a 7 1/2 month pregnant lady. Weirdo alert :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> He wants to get in the knickers of a 7 1/2 month pregnant lady. Weirdo alert :rofl:

:haha: some men do find it a turn on - there is actually pregnant porn out there :wacko::shrug:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> He wants to get in the knickers of a 7 1/2 month pregnant lady. Weirdo alert :rofl:
> 
> :haha: some men do find it a turn on - there is actually pregnant porn out there :wacko::shrug:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Yes a friend sent a link to me :shock:

First thing he did when he found out I was pregnant was look at pregnant porn :haha:


----------



## forgodssake

lolpants said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> He wants to get in the knickers of a 7 1/2 month pregnant lady. Weirdo alert :rofl:
> 
> :haha: some men do find it a turn on - there is actually pregnant porn out there :wacko::shrug:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Oh please no, not that thread again :haha:


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> He wants to get in the knickers of a 7 1/2 month pregnant lady. Weirdo alert :rofl:

A lot of guys try to do it too because, well, you are already pregnant so they know they can't get you pregnant again. LOL We actually know of a guy that ONLY has sex with pregnant woman because of this! Sick I tell you! :shrug:


----------



## anna matronic

Well he didn't get me pregnant in the 8 months we NTNP :D Who knows why as I am suitably duffed up without any struggle and he has 3 kids (latest born this spring)

But that is fucking weird.

Anyways hopefully he will jog on now :ignore: :gun: :finger:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my friend did the same thing when he found out I was pregnant. Also I live in a part of town where a lot of hispanics live, well i was walking around the grocery store and one comes up to me and says, "you are very sexy, can I have your number?" I then asked him if he realized if i was pregnant before approaching me all he said is, "That's what makes you sexy" I was like WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I walked away very quickly.....creeper.


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty It's definitely not a Hispanic Male thing. LOL This guy we know is white. How dare that Pervert ask you that! LOL I had a nasty white guy pass me while preggo and Jace was beside me. He goes "Mmm...Mmmmmmm...!!!!" I said really loudly "YOU ARE REALLY GROSS!!!""" :haha: He got embarrassed and walked away pretty fast! LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

No sleep at all, infection back and peeing blood again and going to loo every 20 mins, I am calling the midwife to come and test urine and the doc as I obviously need some longer term anti biotic here. The roof in my bedroom is leaking so listening to dripping all night when I needed to pee every 20 mins wasnt helpful and the entire window is leaking! carpet and walls soaked there and my curtains so i am not impressed only it cost £3kfor a new window and i dont care if my landlord says next year he will do it the walls will be dam and carpet from rain if he dosnt do it.


----------



## rowleypolie

MissMammaToBe said:


> Yay i found you! :happydance: i was wondering where all the other sparklers had got to. I thought you'd all left me :cry: i looked all over third tri!
> anyways i need some advice, is it normal to experience reduced movement as bubs gets bigger? she does still move but its a lot less vigorous..xx

i have noticed this too- they have less moving room so it should be normal as long as you are feeling 10 movements in 2 hours- (i think- someone can correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## Cocobelle

DF, you poor thing, you are not having an easy time of it are you. I do hope you get some proper medical attention and soon.

I don't seem to get any huge kicks from Herbert now either, but I do get loads of wriggles. I think a lot of that is due to the way he/she is lying(transverse) and that I have an anterior placenta. I have a MW appointment tomorrow so I will double check if that is usual for 32 weeks.

Soph you really do have a very odd ex. Well out of it if you ask me, good luck to his OH, she clearly needs it!

AFM: I have started to wash baby clothes!!! I thought as the weather is so unpredictable right now, I may as well make the most of the sunshine while we have some. I can't wait to see them all blowing on the line. Herbert has been really sticking his bum out this weekend, making it really difficult to turn my body or bend down. It is stuck right under my ribs! While I am not going to start panicking yet as I know there is still time for Bertie to move, I think I am going to start trying out some baby turning exercises as I do know the longer a baby stays transverse (and Herbert as been since about 20 weeks) the more likely they are to stay that way and I am not liking the sound of that!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have my hospital bag packed, well half as I am unprepaired as I am convinced this will bring on early labour, baby knocking crap out of me and its painful, cramps all over back and bump and been on loo ever 10 mins peeing blood. If this midwife dosnt call to me I will throw a tantrum I am sure my bp is messed up and I need her to test my urine, last time she told me to go to hospital but that was the weekend last . They meant to call out in these situations where I cant get to them as they are miles from me and I have no car, a partner with broken leg and a toddler. This is not the right time to have this baby now. Also put nappies and all the stuff i need in my shopping to be delivered tomorrow I am panicking but last time with William I was ready at 30 weeks even though I had a long wait but nothing like this was happening.


----------



## Kellycool

Arg, feeling so fat today..


----------



## pichi

finally got a hospital bag :happydance: now i can start to buy stuff to put into it!


----------



## MissMamma

10 movements 2hrs? i dont think i've ever felt that many, she's a lazy bubs.

Oh and on another note i might of eaten a pot of ben and jerrys that had melted and been refrozen :blush: i didn't realise you couldn't eat refrozen ice cream, it tasted exactly the same! But my mum was life WTF!!! when i told her, now i'm paranoid about food poisoning.

And Dragonfly i totally feel for you, my house leaks and is damp and moldy, OHs best shoes were moldy when he pulled them out of the cupboard the other day, they had to be chucked, £100 down the drain! Last night on my way to bed there were slugs slithering in through the crack round the doorframe :sick: i am soooo happy to be moving!..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

off to docs now still pissing blood. This is so sore. And they say that it may not be able to be treated till after baby! wtf is that about? my urine looks like coka cola. and I dont even drink anything but water. 

My bedroom roof is leaking the dam pigeon tower above upstairs where no one lives has windiws missing so I guess thats whats leaking through my ceiling! drip drip drip all night, the bedroom window has floods of water coming through it thats all over the carpet and walls and so has the livingroom window. And the front door is now leaking as it has shitty old windows on top, I dont care if the rest the tennents get jealous I bet they dont have severe leaks so i want mine done asap with new windows.


----------



## you&me

From day one I have said Freya is going to come 4 weeks early...call it instinct.

Well today I had a doctors appointment to get the increased prescription for the blood pressure pills and my GP had a good chat with me...she has told me it is a c-section, they won't attempt to turn a breech baby with an anterior placenta, a previous c-section scar and high blood pressure...she said the maximum they would let me go in this pregnancy is 38 weeks, but realistically they are most likely to deliver baby at 36 weeks, they will see it as an achievement to have got that far, and as her weight and growth is looking good they would rather play it safe.

So, I have to talk to my consultant next tuesday to finalise things


----------



## anna matronic

Wow, 5 weeks to go Dani :) I wish the consultants would come to a decision with me instead of keep telling me to "come back next week and see how it's going" I think I will get the OK on Friday though.

I was told the movements were feeling patterns of 10 movements per day. So you don't count every individual poke/kick/role etc.

To be honest I haven't counted, but I do make a mental note as he has gone back to normal after the reduced movements after my waters episode.

AFM, I emailed ex from hell to ask him why he was sending me all this stuff. He replied this morning saying it was because he had a fetish for pregnant woman and I am the only one he knows (which made me laugh!!) That was a joke obviously, but he just said he was sorry if he'd upset me and that he'd just enjoyed talking to me again. So he hasn;t actually answered my question.

And as for whoever wished his OH good luck, he might be a complete dick, but she is the biggest class A bitch I have ever known! That is saying something as I rarely have a bad word to say about anyone!!

DF I really really hope you manage to get your fanjita sorted out :flower:


----------



## you&me

I know!! 5 weeks seems too close for reality...whereas 9 more weeks seems so far away...I don't know whether to cry through fear...or laugh because the end is in sight!!

I am officially shitting myself :haha: I can't imagine holding a baby again, or being a mum to two little girls.

Hopefully they can give you some answers when you see them next, it is so frustrating the not knowing!!


----------



## Kellycool

WOW Dani-so it seems you are going to have our first Sparkler (if all goes according to plan) 
Think I need to get my A into G and start packing hospital bags. Really wish i could get Ashton out of nappies before babba arrives but I just don't think he is ready yet so don't want to rush him-especially with such a big move so soon..


----------



## lolpants

fingers crossed that if it is going too happen that it is the 1st sparkler, 'cos still wouldn't be till early October - which is still really good going :thumbup: We all seem to have pretty sticky sparklers :hugs:

DF I haven't been as bad as u, but as u know I've had fanjita issues too :( Finally saw Dr re it this morning, after 2 completely sleepless nights, and she thinks its thrush and has given me cream. She also took a swab to be tested just in case... but she reckons I should be ok within 5 days -- hopefully yours will clear up in that time too :hugs:

I really need to get on the hospital bag thing - gonna print off a list off one of the websites and tick it all off as I go :)

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

if you find a good hospital bag list could you post it please? i keep finding lists and forgetting where i found them :dohh:


----------



## MissMamma

https://captainhambone.typepad.com/.../10/the_great_big_h/comments/page/2/#comments

not sure exactly how helpful but funny :D some of the comments are helpful tho, haven't read _all_ of them..xx


----------



## anna matronic

I wrote my list out. Now have no idea where it is :dohh:

I have Chunks bag done, just need to do mine. I think I have most stuff for it though.


----------



## Dragonfly

back from docs she was trying to admit me to hospital to but I cant do, who will look after William and darren?? darren cant get anything for him with his leg and everyone is to busy so I got another different anti biotics and that better work or I am defo going to be admitted and watched :( I have stabbing pain in my side where kidneys are, naisea, still seeing pink urine and defo urine is bad. This seems to be on going and I am so scared it will start labour and so are they. I have hospital on wed anyway and dreading it in case I am to ill from thiis anti biotic to go, i dont care how sick i am or how much swelling i get i have to take them going into labour is not an option here. 

Can you believe my mum started a row when I asked my dad to take me to the urgent app i got this morning with doc! she wanted to go shopping and they had to cut their shopping short, ranting away she was. I am pissing blood and in agony and its serious and she is ranting about how inconvenient it is. I havnt asked dad any favors in months apart from when all this started and he dosnt mind taking me. So then after I came out, was only in minutes with doc say not even an hour my dad was out of the house and she is calling and calling and calling! she dosnt hang up she just calls and call even though my dad is driving and cant answer and she knows this she dosnt give up she has like a compulsion if you dont answer she will not wait she will keep calling, dad said she was raging. She always does this when I am with him , under an hour she calls barking at him as to where he is and when he is coming back! I listened as i told dad to call her back I wanted to know what was so important, asked a million times where he was and we where outside mine in car and didnt sound happy. 

wtf is her problem why cant she stand me being with my dad for like an hour! we used to go out on bikes together and she would call several times and my dad couldnt answer as its a motorbike but he would feel the phone vibrating the whole way where we where going! then ensued more barking about where we where and what we where at! 

Jealously!


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> I wrote my list out. Now have no idea where it is :dohh:
> 
> .

That is why i type these things out on my computer! lol.


----------



## Kellycool

DF this sounds so bad.. I am so sorry.. Really hope the new anti biotics work. Is that your real mom acting so jealous? How very strange!! Most moms would love their kids spending time with their fathers! Hope the pain goes away hun.. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: DF hope these antibiotics work for u.. and last thing u need is your Mum stressing you out :hugs:

I've seen a good list on the cow and gate and the mothercare websites - so will prob use both :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum (and it makes me bitter to call her mum as she hasnt ever been that to me) is very jealous of my dad and me, she owns my dad, she commands him and if I try and get attention of him as she ignored me all through my child hood and told me to go away when ever I needed attention. So dad I went to he was more understanding and I wasnt embarrassed to tell him stuff he cared. She hates this. Always says I drive a wedge between her and dad and always getting dad on my side, I aint having a war on affection from dad but she makes it out thats thats what i am at some war??? because dad sticks up for me to when she is being unreasonable she blames me. She cant take the blame for anything she never has and never will. I have seen her throw her dinner around me just for walking in a room because she cant stand the sight of me, blame me on the abuse my ex gave me and just be nasty. I missed scans with william over her and she had me and my dad fal out not so long ago as she was deleting stuff off his phone without telling him and they where important messages. My dad cant even come here really, she sits in car with face on her if he puts his foot down and gets me meds. Its ok for my 32 year old brother who lives off them for free to ask for everything from clothes to free meals but me getting a lift to the docs or hospital is a NO NO to her. She just shouts they have better things to do. My sister is worse! cant have my dad any where near my son, she also runs dad, like a carbon copy of my mum she is only more violent. My dads and my relationship has suffered over this but seems to bounce back, he is stuck in the middle rushing about and meant to be retired where she spends all his money in shops and hols. 

everyone feels sorry for my dad they really do. he pays for all of them down in that house who do nothing but give him grief and rush him about. 

I do not intend to practise my mums way of parenting which is why she dosnt agree with anything I do, not even have a toy cupboard for my son or let him play with a toy in the living room. I do not know why she bothered to have children or at least any after my brother as she has him wrapped in cotton wool and he is nasty and has them wrapped around his finger of black mail where he lives off my dad. Thank god I was chucked out at 17 where I was just ignored a lot before that i may have turned out a lot differently.


----------



## anna matronic

I found it :happydance:


----------



## Marie1337

pichi said:


> finally got a hospital bag :happydance: now i can start to buy stuff to put into it!

A Hello Kitty hospital bag? :winkwink:

My hospital bag is one of my many lululemon gym bags. It's big and has waterproof compartments. I think I am going to get my list and start packing today too. I wrote mine on my phone but it is standard stuff like old pjs I don't care about and granny like underwear. Good times!


----------



## Dragonfly

I was in bathroom and deicded to put on some canistan to make sure i keep the reaction away or help it from anti biotics, I always put it on with tissue, was beside tooth paste, darrens special euthymol tooth paste, I am so glad it was pink stuff or I would have been in so much pain had i have put that down there.


----------



## Bartness

Spent the morning cleaning the house, its now spotless. Also doing laundry today, as I got TONS of handmedown clothes from my nephew Blake.


----------



## pichi

Marie1337 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> finally got a hospital bag :happydance: now i can start to buy stuff to put into it!
> 
> A Hello Kitty hospital bag? :winkwink:
> 
> My hospital bag is one of my many lululemon gym bags. It's big and has waterproof compartments. I think I am going to get my list and start packing today too. I wrote mine on my phone but it is standard stuff like old pjs I don't care about and granny like underwear. Good times!Click to expand...

you know what, surprisingly it's not hello kitty haha :o although i did look :blush:
i have nothing other than breast pads for my bag haha! so ill need to get a list and start buying once my wage comes in.


----------



## makeithappen

all i have for my bag is a new tooth paste (travel size) and tooth brush :haha: think i'll get cracking very soon to buy the rest of what i need!!


OOOOH GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY AT 31 WEEK SCAN..................BABY IS NO LONGER BREECH! IM SOOOOO PLEASED! SHES HEAD DOWN PREPARING TO COME OUT!


----------



## pinklizzy

Arggh! What a crappy day! Got up this morning and went to watch tv while eating breakfast but sky box not working. Asked OH to reboot it before he went to catch his train as I'm rubbish at technical stuff! OH rang me at work to say reason sky not working is that some little sod has cut through the wires on the outside of the house! :growlmad:
So spent the day on the phone to sky and had to come home from work early to make a statement to the police-lots of other vandalism had been going on in our street.
Only good thing was the lovely sky man who persuaded his boss that we should be able to get a free repair as it was beyond our control :thumbup: Roll on Wednesday when the engineer comes out, OH is away all week so just me and the dog and no tv :cry:


----------



## loulabump

aww hun that sucks! such pointless vandalism, but at least sky are sorting it for you.

Well I've not been on the forums much over the last week... I did a very very bad thing... I renewed my world of warcraft subsription :rofl:

I know, I'm a nerd! haha! I played for years and quit a few months ago... but my maternity leave is proving to be very boring... me and the dog all by ourselves 12 hours a day isn't much fun! And theres only so much cleaning I can do... anyway problem is once I start playing I can't stop... I have a serious problem with that game and have just now forced myself to close it down after 10 hours a day for the last week... someone help me!! haha!!

xx


----------



## Kayley

LOL Loula!

Well I took the day off work today with exhaustion and my car has broken down grrr OH has taken it into work for his mechanics to look at. Looks like there is an engine problem!

I wrote a list of things that I still need to buy and am ACTUALLY pooping myself right now! It seems like I still have LOOOOAAADDDDSSSS to buy and I only got paid today! Wages are NOT going to stretch this month :(


----------



## Marie1337

loulabump said:


> aww hun that sucks! such pointless vandalism, but at least sky are sorting it for you.
> 
> Well I've not been on the forums much over the last week... I did a very very bad thing... I renewed my world of warcraft subsription :rofl:
> 
> I know, I'm a nerd! haha! I played for years and quit a few months ago... but my maternity leave is proving to be very boring... me and the dog all by ourselves 12 hours a day isn't much fun! And theres only so much cleaning I can do... anyway problem is once I start playing I can't stop... I have a serious problem with that game and have just now forced myself to close it down after 10 hours a day for the last week... someone help me!! haha!!
> 
> xx

Ack no not WoW!! I played for 5 years (lolgamergirllol) in a hardcore guild. Finally cancelled my subscription last June when I logged on maybe once every two weeks. I did buy Starcraft to play when I go on mat leave though! :haha:

Bought some stuff for my bag like nipple cream, breast pads and maternity pads. I found some old socks and pajamas to put in my bag too. Still need nightgown and few other things but I am halfway there!


----------



## anna matronic

What are these games? I don't do computer games really.

I might have to nab my sisters Wii for a few weeks and practice Mario Kart. She'll prob say no though :(


----------



## loulabump

Marie1337 said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> aww hun that sucks! such pointless vandalism, but at least sky are sorting it for you.
> 
> Well I've not been on the forums much over the last week... I did a very very bad thing... I renewed my world of warcraft subsription :rofl:
> 
> I know, I'm a nerd! haha! I played for years and quit a few months ago... but my maternity leave is proving to be very boring... me and the dog all by ourselves 12 hours a day isn't much fun! And theres only so much cleaning I can do... anyway problem is once I start playing I can't stop... I have a serious problem with that game and have just now forced myself to close it down after 10 hours a day for the last week... someone help me!! haha!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Ack no not WoW!! I played for 5 years (lolgamergirllol) in a hardcore guild. Finally cancelled my subscription last June when I logged on maybe once every two weeks. I did buy Starcraft to play when I go on mat leave though! :haha:
> 
> Bought some stuff for my bag like nipple cream, breast pads and maternity pads. I found some old socks and pajamas to put in my bag too. Still need nightgown and few other things but I am halfway there!Click to expand...

yes wow :(

I couldnt stop myself and am on it as I type... I've never tried starcraft though! x


----------



## forgodssake

DF, what anti b's are you on xx


----------



## MissyMojo

im a sim-a-holic - sims 3 is my addiction! hubbys is Warhammer -dawn of war!


i feel organised with my bags n stuff, but seem to want to nest at stupid times, had a quick cold shower last nite at 10:30 - then decided when i got out and was brushin me teeth that the entire bathroom needed cleaning, and the airing cuboard sorted, so while i had me head stuck in the airing cuboard i got out fresh bedding and changed all the sheets in the guest bedroom!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am on ceffalexin now. I woke up feeling dizzy and sick and could sleep on, I hate all these dam tablets! they do seem to work as I can feel them working just happen to make me ill at the same time. 

Slept better in the livingrroim on matress than our own room which now stinks, so i think i will be asking for new carpet from landlord and ceiling! I am 30 weeks today!


----------



## pichi

Ooo I didn't know we had some gamer girls in here. Personally I'm not a fan of MMORPGs because they cost and take over your life haha!
I do however own near every type of console to date :blush: I'm an xbox fan myself but I've been so pre-occupied with house hunting, baby shopping and organising / planning I've not found the time. 

I will get back into it though. Good way to relax or get rid of frustration on Call of Duty for example hehe


----------



## Cocobelle

My H is a Call of Duty addict (PS3) I don't mind as it keeps him quiet and lets me get on with what I fancy doing :D

I have not got the patience for anything more time consuming than Sonic The hedgehog or Space Invaders :haha: and even then my concentration span is about 20 minutes max. I do like the odd game on Grand Theft but I am not very good at it as I try too carefully not to run anyone over :rofl:

I do have a Wii though, which I go through phases of using for yoga, fitness and so on, but I think its a bit faddy to be honest (well it is for a lazy bum like me!).

I have a midwife appointment today, will be interesting to see which way Herbert is now. I am going to ask about that Raspberry Leaf Tea and if I can start drinking it yet. I am also going to wash some more baby clothes today :happydance:


----------



## pichi

ive not even started washing peanuts clothes... going to wait till i get her chest of drawers built up then i can get all organised. i bought drawer organisers from Ikea haha


----------



## Cocobelle

I NEED some of those draw organisers, lol. I can feel a trip to Ikea coming on.


----------



## pichi

i think it was £6 for 6 different size boxes. you could get them in either white or black :)

there is this one https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10185593

but we got these :https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60192633 in white :)


----------



## Bartness

Ugh...I have such a bad cold, and allergies on top of that. IM totally miserable, and Im working 8 hours of Overtime this week, so I can make my student loan payment while on Mat leave. I hope I can make it. 

On a good note though, I had a good holidy weekend. Went to the lake with the family, and got to cruise around the lake on my dads new "yacht" he bought last week. It was fun, even though my neice was driving me bonkers!


----------



## Louise-H'08

My word there's been so much activity on here since last thursday, I had to catch up on about 15 pages, and now I can't remember what i've read.
(Trying to do it while I'm in work see.- Sshh! :winkwink:)

I was in hospital too on Friday, the MW at my normal antenatal check-up was unhappy with Blobbers activity level and so i was on a CTG for about 50 Minutes as the MW at the hospital was unhappy too, she said that the heartbeat should be more excitable, apparently there was too much activity for how calm the heart-beat was.
They were happy in the end and let me off with no further investigation, but rather than put my mind at ease i'm even more paranoid than i was before!!! :cry:

Also had to have an ECG because of Heart palpitaions, which came back slightly irregular, now i have to have a 24 monitor tomorrow.


On a happier note, my mum has wash most of blobbers clothes for me, I didn't realise we had so much, she's never gonna get to wear it all. Silly me and my spurr-of-moment shopping.:dohh:
AND my baby-gaga tracker has moved up a box!!!


----------



## ruthyni

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well! i think time is just flying in!! We have purchased our first home about 4 weeks ago but still have no date for moving, but luckily its in the same village we r living now so we dont have far to move but i cant get decorating or any furniture built up, hopefully we'll be moved for the beginning of october!

You might be interested to watch a programme that was shown last night on BBC Northern ireland called Special Deliveries its based on a maternity ward in a Belfast hospital i didnt get to see it but intend watching it tonight on bbc iplayer.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tqnr0

It seems to be on for 5 weeks.

xx


----------



## Kellycool

Hi everyone-you gamers make me laugh, I leave all the shooting etc to DH  I went to doc today as I have developed this massive growth on my back (YUK) so I have antibiotic cream and if it doesn't go out I will get it cut out. Still have not done much towards my bag except buy a Cosmo today as it came with a free mini shampoo and conditioner..
Hubby been working at home all day cos of the tube strike so that's been nice although I feel so restless all the time and can't stop cleaning or tidying so I reckon I am pretty annoying to be around hahaha..


----------



## hinkybinky

Cocobelle said:


> I have a midwife appointment today, will be interesting to see which way Herbert is now. I am going to ask about that Raspberry Leaf Tea and if I can start drinking it yet. I am also going to wash some more baby clothes today :happydance:

Will be interested to know howthis went - I've got next appt on Monday and want to ask about RLT. And am reeeaaally hoping my bubba has stopped being awkward and turned by then as well :)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Hope this post finds all of you well. I read through - but so much going on not sure what to comment on at this point! Lol.

Er, less than 2 weeks left until I get my Associates degree! Gosh, I cannot wait to be done with school. Just hope and pray that I pass my classes and I am left with nothing to worry about ... *crosses fingers*

My son is getting 3 teeth through, but is doing really well with it. Finding myself rather worn out today, and have no energy. Just want to do nothing to be honest. But ah well - guess i'll get my butt in to gear!

See ya gals later! :)


----------



## lolpants

Phoebe's been very quiet today - no movements - which is very odd for her.. the only reason I haven't rung MW unit is the fact that I have doppler and found her heartbeat very strong straight away... am I right to not worry??

Whats the benefits of Raspberry leaf tea?

:hugs: too Louise and Bartness - hope u both feel better asap

Lol xx


----------



## makeithappen

well girls had my scan yesterday and baby is no longer breech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im very excited :haha: 

Im having quite a bit of pressure down below, like a sharp feeling......anyone else? 

will be interested in what your midwives says about RLT. been thinking of trying it but want to know if its definitely recommended and safe!


----------



## Dragonfly

raspberry leaf tea i tried last time, made heartburn instantly and came up rather harsly. Never worked wont bother this time with any of that stuff. I think baby comes when its ready. No cod liver oil its dangerous I read about it. 

I have scan tomorrow.


----------



## rowleypolie

i have been getting sharp pains down really low and i was worried that meant LO was breech- but sounds like that doesnt mean anything! :)


----------



## SilasLove

I haven't a clue what pains are normal or not normal down there to be honest. I just go with the flow about it. I usually feel the most uncomfortable down below after sex, and I tend to feel a lot of pressure down there after sex as well. And when I went to the midwife last baby was head down ... so I don't think that the baby being breech makes any difference. Of course, I am no doctor.


----------



## forgodssake

*lolpants* - I would still call the MW if you havent felt any movements at all - I think the very reason why you havent called is why "they" dont like us to have our own dopplers.

My bump has been quiet too today (but not no movement) and am just about to do cold fizzy and lie down.

Good luck
xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all, 

Well my midwife appointment went well although Herbert is still the wrong way up, little humbug! I have a scan and consultants appointment in 4 weeks time, and he/she needs to have moved by then or else! I think I am going to have to start doing lots of ball bouncing!

I asked my midwife about Raspberry Leaf Tea and she says it is perfectly safe to use but because of the stimulating effect on the uterus, not to start taking it until 34 weeks. 

She also said that using it *WILL NOT* induce labour, all it is for is to help tone the muscles of the uterus, so that when labour starts, the contractions are more effective. 

She did say though that using it could cause stronger BH so if you suffer badly from them anyway (I don't), you may want to give it a miss. She also said to start with one cup/tablet a day and build up slowly. 

I think I may try it.


----------



## Cocobelle

Pichi, thanks for the links, I will have to measure to see if they fit my draws as the white one is just what I am after :flower:


----------



## hinkybinky

RLT has something in it that is meant to tone the uterus, and shorten the pushing stage of labour. I've been told by NCT class leader not to take until 36 weeks - but lots of 'reputable' sites like babycentre say from 32 weeks, so I'm going to start with 1 cup at 32 weeks and you are then meant to build uo to 4 cups by full term. It's quite common / usual to feel tightenings or contractions after drinking, so I think it must do something. Haven't heard anything to say it's unsaf, unless you take it too early. At worst I suppose it'd be a waste of money. Got mine £1.29 for 20 bags from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## hinkybinky

Cocobelle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Well my midwife appointment went well although Herbert is still the wrong way up, little humbug! I have a scan and consultants appointment in 4 weeks time, and he/she needs to have moved by then or else! I think I am going to have to start doing lots of ball bouncing!

Have you seen the spinningbabies website? I did a few days hanging off the end of the sofa three times a day (very attractive) and I'm pretty sure my LO has turned head down. Although won't find out until Monday.

Also I've heard that moxibustion has a really high success rate. Sounds really weird but apparently works a treat. Have you heard of that?


----------



## Cocobelle

hinkybinky said:


> Have you seen the spinningbabies website? I did a few days hanging off the end of the sofa three times a day (very attractive) and I'm pretty sure my LO has turned head down. Although won't find out until Monday.
> 
> Also I've heard that moxibustion has a really high success rate. Sounds really weird but apparently works a treat. Have you heard of that?

I have been reading Spinningbabies this afternoon, I need to start doing some of the recommended exercises. Have also heard moxibustion mentioned on here somewhere but have no clue what it is, will look it up now, thanks.

I hope you find your little one is the right way up on Monday!


----------



## SilasLove

Something is wrong with my pelvic bone .. seriously. It really shouldn't hurt this much. :nope:


----------



## ssmith1503

My baby was breech till last week. I asked advice from a midwive that came to my work, she said to spend ten minutes 2-3 times a day doing something like scrubbing the kitchen floor, with your bum in the air. Can't remember if she said to start doing it at 32 or 34 weeks - sorry. I would definetly have been willing to do this, I think my baby turned during our week away camping a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## ssmith1503

On another note, i have been suffering today with lots of tightenings in my tummy and pain in my bits. Not nice especially when trying to do a Tesco shop! I've felt like i need to go for a wee loads even if i have just been - oh the joys!


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls!! Chunk was head down by last week, no that I k ew so he could have turned breech again. I'll ask when I see the consultant on Friday.

My CTG's have always come back non reassuring! Chunks heart rate does of accelerate enough, but they do keep saying it is ok for his gestation. I am never none the wiser either when I leave. I am still playing the waiting game wondering why I am still having this monitoring if I don't need it!! maybe I'll get some answers Friday.

I've have been feeling so so bloody uncomfortable. My belly always feels so full and heavy, sometimes like it's gonna bloody rip in two! I can barely bend down now, sit down and breathe. It's horrid. 9 weeks more of this :(


----------



## Cocobelle

ruthyni said:


> You might be interested to watch a programme that was shown last night on BBC Northern ireland called Special Deliveries its based on a maternity ward in a Belfast hospital i didnt get to see it but intend watching it tonight on bbc iplayer.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tqnr0
> 
> It seems to be on for 5 weeks.
> 
> xx

Just watched this on iplayer and have sky+ the rest of the series. Thanks for telling us about it :flower:

Anna, I feel like I can't possibly get any bigger either,my tummy is harder than my birthing ball! I can't bend down, reversing the car is getting more tricky by the day and (TMI alert) I am struggling to wipe when I have been to the loo as my arms are not long enough to maneuver round my bump :haha: Oh please don't be late Herbert!


----------



## Dragonfly

this baby is trying to bust out of me, i am gasping with all the movements here, belly moving about and making a right hooley in there.


----------



## anna matronic

I just checked my work emails. BAD IDEA LOL!!!!

I forgot to put a classes results in the database last July and can't do it as don't have my planner on me. Woops :D

The work of a bloody teacher (especially a pregnant one) id never done!!


----------



## anna matronic

OMG

31 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

I went into hospital due to the non movements. Got strapped too a machine so they could monitor her - and they were picking up movements that I couldn't feel - but then in the last 10 mins I started feeling them too :)
She's a troublemaker already!!

:thumbup: thanks for the tips of RLT - I'll defo be on that!! anything that helps!

Congrats on the 31 weeks AM!

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I've been having CTG's twice weekly and it is amazing the movements you don't feel!! Had one today and he had hiccups for about 10 minutes was funny as could feel it and hear it and the monitor kept losing him :D

Glad all was fine with Phoebe x x


----------



## you&me

So glad to hear everything is okay Lol :hugs:

It's stupid o'clock (2.51am) and for some reason I am now wide awake whilst hubby sleeps peacefully...I normally wake him up for company :haha: but decided to be nice to him tonight!!

I used to be such a heavy sleeper...and now I keep waking in the early hours, I guess it's just my clock getting ready for those night feeds :wacko:


----------



## pichi

Morning girls. 

31 weeks today :happydance: 9 more to go!

Urgh I keep getting really sore tummys all the time :( I had about 4 yesterday. Anyone else experiencing sore stomachs? 

Glad all those little trouble making beanies are content in their mummies tums :flower:


----------



## Kellycool

Sorry about your sore tummy Pichi. Lol, glad she is ok and they found movements..

Well, my SPD pain was JUST starting to feel better and BAM, was scrubbing the bathroom floor last night and I slipt and landed like in the splits.. So now i can hardly move and am feeling really upset. I cried for like half an hour after from pure frustration. It honestly feels like I have broken/torn something like even sitting here typing this is killing me.. 

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely day-Ashton is going to nursery for the morning so I PROMISED myslef no cleaning/sorting and to just put my feet up and try get some rest while he is out


----------



## MissMamma

Pichi i keep on getting a really sore tummy too :( no idea what it is but sympathy hugs :hugs:
Ive hit the big 3-0 today! ten weeks to go...eep!..xx


----------



## pichi

Its not nice :(

Just realised we're a week apart in terms of due dates heh


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh Kelly, you poor thing, I hope you soon feel better :hugs:

I think its about the time we all start getting aches and pains now :(
I have noticed that today, when I sneeze I have to hold my tummy as I get a really sharp shooting pain to the top right hand side. 

Herbert has been going manic these last few days, so much so that he/she kept waking me up last night. I don't usually feel him when I am asleep. Hopefully he is gearing himself up to spin round!


----------



## anna matronic

I haven't had stomach pains either. Could it be those good old Braxton Hicks?? I noticed I was getting a dull ache sometimes, but then realised it was actually cos I needed the toilet :rofl:

My neice started reception today, I can't believe she is 4 already. 25 years ago that was me, and the same school too :)

My sister has her 12 week scan today I am so excited and anxious for her!! She is expecting identical twins!! But has had a late 2nd tri loss and an early mmc in the past year, so we are all nervous! I just so hope there are 2 healthy beans in there!!

Dani, I am really struggling to get to sleep now, but once I am asleep I am waking up late, between 9-10am. I do think it is our body's way of preparing us. I went weeks where I'd wake twice in the night and always at the same time too which always freaks me out :D


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Coco
Know what you mean about the sneezing-just told a friend it feels like everything is going to fall out my fanjita sometimes!!


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: too all my fellow sparklers - we all seem to have issues nowadays :(

GL to ur sister for today AM - keep us updated.. does she use this forum?

My breast pump arrived today :happydance: I went for this one = https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spectra-3-...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1283939462&sr=8-1 as it had really good reviews and a good price :thumbup: 

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

i got given a TT electric breast pump. i've heard it's not the greatest but it will do :)


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls - just bk from aquanatal :) mw told me while i was there i'm borderline aneamic, so i've got to get iron tablets from her in the morning ....


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> :hugs: too all my fellow sparklers - we all seem to have issues nowadays :(
> 
> GL to ur sister for today AM - keep us updated.. does she use this forum?
> 
> My breast pump arrived today :happydance: I went for this one = https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spectra-3-...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1283939462&sr=8-1 as it had really good reviews and a good price :thumbup:
> 
> Lol xx

No, she uses another well known British mums forum :D

I did show her this site yesterday though for the multiples section and showed her some of the bump photo's. Freaked her right out :rofl:

Her scan is really late this afternoon, so am looking after my mental neice while she goes but will update asap :)

I bought an Avent manual pump last week as it was reduced to £15 and came with a load of breastpads. A friend gave me a Medala electric pump though which I have heard good things about. I wasn't sure about using a 'secondhand' one but every says it is fine as long as it is steralised etc :)


----------



## Bartness

I have an emergancy dentist appoitment this morning, as I somehow managed to break a tooth in half while eating chips. Wonderful, thank god its not too painful, and its getting fixed today!


----------



## Dragonfly

scan today at 3.30 , can still feel infection and tablets making me feel like craqp but i have to keep at them or it will come back again, still sleeping in livingroom as the floor in bedroom is still soaking and it stinks of damp in there. Will have a word with landlord, may as well redecorate my room but he has to get floor i cant go in there without heaving!


----------



## anna matronic

Bartness said:


> I have an emergancy dentist appoitment this morning, as I somehow managed to break a tooth in half while eating chips. Wonderful, thank god its not too painful, and its getting fixed today!

good luck. I hate the dentist :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Did anyone watch "Don't tell the bride" last night where they got married on HMS Belfast?

I know that family I do haha :D


----------



## pichi

i watched that. it was a really nice wedding . LOVED the doughnut idea haha


----------



## MissMamma

Bartness said:


> I have an emergancy dentist appoitment this morning, as I somehow managed to break a tooth in half while eating chips. Wonderful, thank god its not too painful, and its getting fixed today!

Ouchies! Good luck, dentists are such fun places :argh:

Pichi - so we are! I had always just thought you were waaay ahead of me!

OH is _such_ a stress! We're packing to move and all he does is b*tch and moan at me. Fair enough i am a lazy poo and he's done most of the packing but _seriously_ he's a worse nag than my mother :growlmad:

Does SPD just appear in pregnancy or are you supposed to have it from day one? My hips and pelvis just _huuuurt_!..xx :cry:


----------



## SilasLove

31 weeks today! :happydance:

Glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well. I got up early today to plan out the day but still haven't managed to do anything extra as of yet. Got lots of homework to get working on ... yay! :|

Someone could just come kidnap me ... I would be fine with that.


----------



## marinewife101

I just wanted to share this because i think this is sooo sick and messed up.. i feel for that child =(

https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39041806/ns/today-relationships/?Gt1=43001


----------



## lolpants

marinewife101 said:


> I just wanted to share this because i think this is sooo sick and messed up.. i feel for that child =(
> 
> https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39041806/ns/today-relationships/?Gt1=43001

OMG If she did fake it, that is sick!!
Did you read about the other people who have been caught out at the bottom of the article? Like that girl who shaved her hair/eyebrows and plucked her own eyelashes out?! Just for attention and money :wacko: :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

That is some crazy stuff! People. :nope:


----------



## MissyMojo

:blush: tmi here - but i need to tell someone - i have had an upset tummy the last few days, and today when i pumped - i followed through :blush: i know being pregnant messes with things but  got quick visit to MW in the morning so i'll be telling her - but im soo embarressed - am i the only one to have this happen?


----------



## Happyhayley

I had my ultrasound yesterday to check on the babies heart. It all looks good I think. The ultrasound tech didn't tell me any specifics but she seemed fine with everything. It was nice to see my Henry all big now. But the pictures I got make him look kinda like a scary skeleton so I think he needs to put on some more weight haha


----------



## pichi

MissyMojo said:


> :blush: tmi here - but i need to tell someone - i have had an upset tummy the last few days, and today when i pumped - i followed through :blush: i know being pregnant messes with things but  got quick visit to MW in the morning so i'll be telling her - but im soo embarressed - am i the only one to have this happen?

i've also had a real upset stomach the past few days but i've not followed through yet haha


----------



## Bartness

Had my dentist appoitment, they cleaned out the tooth and filled it, and then surfaced it. Went back to work after words, however its hard to talk on phones with one side of my mouth numbed. oh well..its kinda entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Kellycool

Glad your dentist appt was ok Bartness.. Hmmm Missy, I have not had that happen just yet-tummy has been really weird though-some days very upset and otherdays the opposite.. I am sure it is normal though so i wouldn't worry too much..
DF how was your scan??


----------



## Kellycool

Oh, has everyone picked their names? Am I the only who has nothing???


----------



## pichi

no we are still so stuck on our peanuts name. going to have a serious sit down n jog names. i have my fav though :blush:


----------



## Kellycool

It is so difficult!!! DH and I can't agree on anything except the ones we are like so so about.. And we have to have a boy and a girl.. SIGH


----------



## Dragonfly

back from scan, scan was crap doc wopuldht even let me see the screen the medical student got to see! I asked and got 2 second glimpse and a crap photo I cant make out anything in I had to beg for as My otehr half wasnt with me and wanted to see pic. B important thing is baby is ok, only its pastier which is the same as william was . Again they say may turn but william didnt, so another back labour i think,. Means i get to see feet and arms sticking out and I knew it was that way anyway. Placenta has moved but has to be checked in 4 weeks anyway to make sure. Fundal height 33?? he said 30.6 as baby was high up , what does that mean anyway?? I am still looking clues to boy girl but didnt get any as i wasnt allowed to see. Was indian doc who took the piss out of my name, arsehole. Also some sensitivity to anti biotics to so if these dont work i have some others to take after, 

William made me proud as usual, he was so nice to the other kids in waiting room who where not so nice to him.


----------



## Bartness

I wish you got to see the screen during the scan DF. 

As for names, My OH and I have picked out Jaxon Dean, only b/c its the only JD name we can agree on. He likes the name Jayden, but ugh...I think its more girly than anything, and it took forever for him to agree on anything but Jayden. He flat out said no to Jasper, which was my pick. So I'll take what I can get name wise....stupid family traditions!


----------



## Kellycool

That's a lovely name Bartness! 

DF bummer about the screen-maybe at your next scan hey!


----------



## Dragonfly

And the midwife gave me the wrong grant form! ffs! so now I have to try and get one and get someone else to sign. Just as I thought everything was sorted out there.


----------



## you&me

We have our name picked!!...I wavered on it once, and wanted to change it, so we had a couple of others as back up...but it seems her original name has well and truly stuck :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Bartness said:


> I wish you got to see the screen during the scan DF.
> 
> As for names, My OH and I have picked out Jaxon Dean, only b/c its the only JD name we can agree on. He likes the name Jayden, but ugh...I think its more girly than anything, and it took forever for him to agree on anything but Jayden. He flat out said no to Jasper, which was my pick. So I'll take what I can get name wise....stupid family traditions!

:flower: I definitely feel you on this one! First off, when we had our son my OH was adament he be a Junior. At first I didn't like that at all, but I have definitely grown to love my son's name. He is actually a II, not a Junior. Which, don't really know what difference it makes since its all the same thing anyways, lol. 

But OH said I would have control over our girl's name if we had a girl. Well, that all changed once we were having a girl! :wacko: We fought for FOREVER about names. Eventually settled on Madelyn - which is still our choice as of now.



Dragonfly said:


> And the midwife gave me the wrong grant form! ffs! so now I have to try and get one and get someone else to sign. Just as I thought everything was sorted out there.

Sorry about your scan hon! Wish it would have been a better experience for you. :hugs:



you&me said:


> We have our name picked!!...I wavered on it once, and wanted to change it, so we had a couple of others as back up...but it seems her original name has well and truly stuck :haha:

I am starting to wonder about our name choice. Mainly because I see so many women naming their little girls Madelyn on this forum. Most are from the U.S., so then I start to wonder - how popular will her name be? Will she share the same name as 5 other girls in her classroom at school? But, as of right now, I cannot imagine our daughter being named anything else. :shrug: Ah, I suppose it will all come down to the moment we meet her, lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

And trhe bounty pregnancy pack needs binned, last time i got a sample of something init now its all crap and i have actually biinnned it as theres nothing of interest in there not even a free sample. I wont be running after the bounty pack or ones after they arnt worth it. I remember when my mum got one in hospital when sis was born it had loads in it! i got hardly anything but coupons that would have been all out of date when my was LO weaning and formula advertising. Not even worth it.


----------



## Kellycool

Silas I love your name choice and don't think you should change it  We loved Teagan but have now found out is REALLY popular in our hometown back in SA which is small so have to let it go :-( 
I love Mackenzie for a girl but DH says no-maybe when I squeeze his big baby out of my foof he will change his mind :haha::haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Silas I love your name choice and don't think you should change it  We loved Teagan but have now found out is REALLY popular in our hometown back in SA which is small so have to let it go :-(
> I love Mackenzie for a girl but DH says no-maybe when I squeeze his big baby out of my foof he will change his mind :haha::haha:

I really doubt we change it. I considered other names after choosing this one, and none seem to stick in my head as much as Madelyn. I think it is meant to be, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

DF - That is totally rubbish. I am annoyed for you :growlmad:

Bartness - Glad the toothypeg got sorted :hugs:

Well best news of all today was that my sisters 12 week scan was perfect and all is ok with her identical twins. They are due 20th March, but will be born by C-sect 3 weeks early so 28 Feb/1st March.

I am soooo damn pleased and relived woohoo :) :happydance:


----------



## you&me

We are calling her Freya...and it was only after sitting in the path lab for 2 hours having my GTT that a woman opposite kept talking about her daughter called 'Freya' that I had my waver, I thought 'how dare her daughter be called that!! Even though she was obviously a few years old and here first!! :haha:

So I also added to our list the names Torey and Hallie...but we still call the bump Freya!!

Reagan was going to be a Taylor, or a Teagan...I changed the T to an R when I was laying there on the operating table trying to keep my mind occupied by playing with letters of the alphabet!!


----------



## SilasLove

I really, truly hate those uncomfortable vagina punches. Ugh, I always feel like I am going to pee myself! :haha:

No, but really. I do hate them. :|


----------



## SilasLove

you&me said:


> We are calling her Freya...and it was only after sitting in the path lab for 2 hours having my GTT that a woman opposite kept talking about her daughter called 'Freya' that I had my waver, I thought 'how dare her daughter be called that!! Even though she was obviously a few years old and here first!! :haha:
> 
> So I also added to our list the names Torey and Hallie...but we still call the bump Freya!!
> 
> Reagan was going to be a Taylor, or a Teagan...I changed the T to an R when I was laying there on the operating table trying to keep my mind occupied by playing with letters of the alphabet!!

I am like this myself. :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

you&me said:


> We are calling her Freya...and it was only after sitting in the path lab for 2 hours having my GTT that a woman opposite kept talking about her daughter called 'Freya' that I had my waver, I thought 'how dare her daughter be called that!! Even though she was obviously a few years old and here first!! :haha:
> 
> So I also added to our list the names Torey and Hallie...but we still call the bump Freya!!
> 
> Reagan was going to be a Taylor, or a Teagan...I changed the T to an R when I was laying there on the operating table trying to keep my mind occupied by playing with letters of the alphabet!!

Freya is lovely and matches Reagan  :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

I like Freya. My cousin called her daughter Tegan (17 years ago!!) I love it.

I have settled on Evan Andrew :)

He was gonna be Nellie if he was a she :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Evan is such a nice name for a boy, a strong name  xx


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks Kelly :)

Ok, question:

I was just sitting down watching Waterloo road when the bottom of my bump started hurting, like a stabbing stitch pain. Not unbareable but a bit painful. Belly was not rock hard as I am sitting down, but could feel it a bit harder.

What was this mummies???? :flower:


----------



## Kellycool

I get this too when I sit and watch tv-think it is BH??


----------



## anna matronic

We are quiet tonight :(

I just went to bed, was laying down. Bad pain in my stomach. It reminded of like IBS pains when you need a poo :D But I don't need a poo!! So I am thinking my turn for BH has arrived :(


----------



## Cocobelle

Bah! Its 2.30am and I can't sleep. I went to bed at 10pm as I was tired and then PING! Wide awake at 1 o'clock. No point just lying there tossing and turning and getting irritable so I decided to get up and try and wear myself out. Might Make a nice milky hot choc to see if that helps.

Soph I do wonder if that could be BH. They seem to start differently for everyone. I have had bump pain today to the middle right of my bump but only when I sneeze or cough. It is really quite sore though and I have to grab it to try and ease it. It also feels a little tender to the touch in that area. All these pains are a right old worry!

No definite names from us yet, we have lists and lists of them but H and I have quite different tastes in names, which is proving interesting. I know what I like, I just need to convince him they are the best names in the world, EVER! I am thinking mid contraction when in full blown labour would be a good time to do that :rofl:

Jo x


----------



## anna matronic

Yay someones awake lol!! I cannot get back to sleep and chunk has hiccups now :haha:

Could that be round ligament pain? I used to get a stitch like pain when I sneezed or got up quick, would be in agony for a sec. Havent felt that for ages though!

Jo did u add me on fb and I accepted the other day? Only I wasn't sure which b&b member it was! I don't even remember getting the request through and saw it when i deleted 15 requests from people I don;t know just cos we support the same bloody football team :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Thank goodness for B&B during sleepless nights! Herbert had hiccups a minute ago but after waking me up, I think he has now gone back to sleep. I am still wide awake :haha:

There are so many pains we could have, I lost track in 2nd tri, lol, I will add round ligament pain to my list of things to look up!

Its wasn't me who added you on FB (although I should actually, lol) I am a bit lazy when it comes to FB. I need to check on our Sparklers group on there too as I have not looked in on it for ages.


----------



## anna matronic

This is my first real insomniac night for ages! I dunno why as I haven't napped today and spent this evening playing football type games in the garden with my neice! Got rescued by stepdad thank god!

Well I have no idea who that was then that added me :D I'll go through the sparklers fb page, forgot about that woops!

It was forgodssake :D I've just added you now anyways!

I might attempt to head for bed in a bit, my back is hurting from laying on the sofa.

Night night x x


----------



## Cocobelle

Just been on the group and was about to suggest Forgodssake :)
yay, all accepted x

Nighty night and I hope you are soon snoring away x


----------



## majm1241

Y'all's names are lovely! :flower: We are naming our Little Girl Bryelle McKenna pronounced Bree-yell. Our original entire name was stolen by some dumb Fellow MilitarySpouse we know! :gun: Ava McKenzie, but we are IN LOVE with our new find!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Happyhayley

We have defo chosen Henry James. Sometimes I wonder if I still like it but I think I had wavers with Benjamin from time to time but now I can't imagine him named anything else.

Our girl name was going to be Charlotte Grace


----------



## anna matronic

Henry was my top one Hayley, so great choice, but I think I am set on new one. Don't be annoyed of I chang my mind at the last minute :)

I have never heard of Bryelle before, sounds very American :)


----------



## anna matronic

Is it just me or am I being a bit over emotional with people who are really getting on their high horse/moral highground I know best bullshit. I can't bite my tongue at the moment :grr:


----------



## majm1241

We never heard of it either until we found it on a baby name website and fell in love! Lol I don't like names that are popular.


----------



## Cocobelle

Majm I am glad you wrote how to pronounce Bryelle as I have been meaning to ask. I have never heard of it either, how did you come across it? Its cute. (ETA as you have just said)

Love Henry, it is a great classic name that will never date and it goes great with Benjamin.

My taste is names is very old fashioned. If I could have, I would have picked Mabel for our girls choice and I have grown to love Bertie for a boy, but the husband says no!

(Soph updated my last message to you ^^ as I must be more sleepy than I thought ha ha)


----------



## anna matronic

Same! The name I have I only know one other kid with it and don't teach any :)


----------



## anna matronic

I have an auntie Mabel, she is about 500 years old :rofl:

I had Nellie down for a girl though, I like random names along with Anya and Ayla.

Friend of mine called his son Herbie :D

In my head I was saying Bryelle but sounds like FRY instead of BREE!!

*I will go to bed in a minute*


----------



## Cocobelle

Everyone has a 500 year old aunt called Mabel :rofl:
It must be hard choosing a name being a teacher as I bet one horrid kid could ruin a lovely name for ever!


----------



## majm1241

Lol Yes, it will confuse a lot of people but we will just correct them! :haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

aww I think Mabel is cute for a little girl because the only people you know is 500 year old ladies. But I like classic names as well. I really liked Abigail for a girl too


----------



## Cocobelle

I don't think you can go wrong with a classic name. All the names on my list are really old, I really love Kitty too, although I do accept it may be a little 'cutsey' as she got older. I also loved Florence but the new Cameron baby being called that has put me off slightly as I bet it becomes very popular now. 

My name list looks like a pensioners tea dance list rather than a baby name list :haha:

Well, I yawned (YAY) so I am going to try and get some more sleep. Night all 

Jo x


----------



## Kellycool

Ah I see you girls had trouble sleeping too! I think all our babies wanted to play! I managed to get to sleep at abour 1am and then for some reason Ashton woke up at 3.30am screaming (so unlike him) and then I struggled to get back to sleep again. AND he woke up so early this morning when his daddy left for work (again not like him) So perhaps he is getting the sore throat that I have woken up with.. 
Some beautiful names on here!! How does one see the FB group? I often scour facebook for names as we are getting to the point of desperation!!!
Hope you all have a good day-I am supposed to be on bedrest (LAUGH) but going to aquabump as I need some exercise


----------



## pinklizzy

Seems it was the night for insomnia! I got to sleep ok after a stupidly busy day but then woke up at 4am, needing to pee of course! Took me a couple of hours to get back to sleep then it was time to get up anyway! Think it's because my OH is away, I never sleep properly without him.
My bump seems to have grown overnight, it suddenly feels huge and heavy :wacko: 
Really glad I'm only doing a short day today, my legs and feet ache so much at the moment-I'm off to London for the weekend, going to be knackered!


----------



## you&me

For the first night in a week I didn't have insomnia :haha: Normally when I am awake there is no none on here to talk too...and the one night I do actually get some sleep you are all here!!

I start back at my 3rd year in college today, people keep asking me if I am mad and why don't I leave it til next year to complete...no way, I want to finish what I started, and am sure I will cope :thumbup:

Hope you ladies are all okay?


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies - how are we all??

sounds like a few of you couldnt sleep :( :hugs:

i've been up to the med centre and picked up my iron tablets , mw wasnt there and i really wanted to speak with her :( my moods have ben terrible lately and i feel so bad taking them out on OH

we have Eva Lindsay for a girl and either Maddox Andrew David or Nicholas James for a boy,

i like Florie - but not florence, and i love Kitty for a girl- was gonna call a girl katherine and have Kitty as a nickname - but with a surname like Humphreys - it would turn into a bullying nightmare for her in her teens :(


----------



## Kayley

Hey ladies,

Sorry not been on for a few days! Been exhausted! I went to bed at like 9.45pm last night and I'm still feeling tired. Dragging my feet into work these days and I've still got 10 weeks left to go!! :(

Will try and get online to catch up with some posts this evening after work! Hope everyone has a nice day xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Well this morning I am a zombie! Thank goodness I work from home on days like these although I really need to get my but in gear as I do have a busy day.

Good luck at college Dani, I don't blame you for wanting to finish, I wouldn't have wanted to drag college out any longer than needs be either!

Kelly search for a group on FB called November Sparklers. There is a link on page1 on here, it wasn't working a while back, it might be fixed now. 

Jo x


----------



## Dragonfly

I was comparing Williams mat car to this ones and the findal height of William was always dead on, now i know they arnt accurate but this baby appears to be bigger than william and william was a big baby! so i guess it could be a boy then? says 33 weeks but since baby is up high its not as much as that but still over williams. 

I do this guessing game till the end lol


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, well i'm liking all the names. I choose the boys name which was Alfie and OH choose the girls which was Connie. As i'm having a girl he has won with Connie, i've got used to it now and like it but alot of my family don't like it, but i guess you get that with what ever you choose. My sons called Jack and that really suits him.

I started the raspberry leaf capsules yesterday, my OH was laughing at me when we were in Holland and Barrett buying them saying what ever next! They just don't understand haha!

Well I have my 3rd 4D scan at 4.15 today. It's my 3rd because she is always looking the other way. I haven't had to pay any extra money though which is fab. I would definetly recommend the place that I go to, to people that live near Exeter. I have bought a crunchie and a bottle of lucozade this morning and have cut up some strawberries and melon to hopefully get her moving nearer the appointment. Fingers crossed. Will update you all later. Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## rowleypolie

haven't completely decided on a name yet but oh likes Piper Brooke (his middle name is Brooks for his grandmothers maiden name so it would be in honor of her) I like Bryelle- my ex named his little girl that- but i think they pronounce br-eye-LL


----------



## majm1241

So, I am not sure if I mentioned it on here but I am Anemic now and on Iron Pills. They are making me sick!!!!! :sick: I am feeling VERY queasy right now. I just woke up and am still in bed on my iphone. It is 5:35 am. Anyone have any suggestions??? I wanna cry!! :cry: My Morning Sickness never went away and now this!!!! :cry:


----------



## anna matronic

Great names ladies, I especially like Maddox :)

No suggestions hun as I don't have aneamia, but I hope it gets better :hugs:

I literally got up half hour ago lol I am turning into such a lazy bitch :D

I am getting really bad stretchies under my bump, it is starting to get me down. Some days I don't care, then I notice more and think wtf are they gonna be like in 9 weeks :(


----------



## MissyMojo

aww majm - i just started taking iron tablets today - so i dont have any clue but i hope you feel better soon,

i prefer maddox to nicholas - but i promised hubby he could pick if its a boy ....


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies! This sucks! :cry: I am feeling really terrible right now! :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

Shame Maj, hugs for you!!! Nothing worse than nausea!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

anyone else got zero appetite? i just dont want to eat - have to force myself!


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant stop eating ! I thought i was going to get away with it when I had no appetite at the start and lost weight but it comes back to me in the end. why cant I settle for fruit why does it have to be sugary stuff! not good.


----------



## Bartness

I have been having none stop cravings for sugar, and before getting pregnant I was a veggie, cheese and crackers type of snacker. I've never been a real big fan of sweets, until now. I need to start eating more fruit than anything.


----------



## Kellycool

I am hungry in the day but very rarely eat dinner-will usually have cereal or porridge for supper.. But crave carbds in the day!!!

Got a whole lot of mini things for my hospital bag this morning (tooth paste, mouthwash, powder etc).. So getting there slowly!


----------



## Cocobelle

April, sorry you are feeling so unwell. Can you not go back to your doctor and ask for a different type of iron tablet as clearly the ones you are on now are not agreeing wit you. They may be able to change them.

I need to start packing my hospital bag as its less than 8 weeks to EDD now. EEK


----------



## Kellycool

Finally joined the FB page  Nice to put names to faces x


----------



## anna matronic

I am currently a human dustbin :D


----------



## anna matronic

TMI alert but funny. I have put it in a spoiler so you don't have to read and I just feel like doing a spoiler too BUT:


Spoiler
I just farted and the baby kicked at the same time :rofl:

Now that was a VERY weird feeling :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

LOL mine kicks farts out of me !


----------



## majm1241

MissyMojo said:


> anyone else got zero appetite? i just dont want to eat - have to force myself!

I'm forcing myself right now. Trying to eat some Oatmeal and drink OJ.


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> April, sorry you are feeling so unwell. Can you not go back to your doctor and ask for a different type of iron tablet as clearly the ones you are on now are not agreeing wit you. They may be able to change them.
> 
> I need to start packing my hospital bag as its less than 8 weeks to EDD now. EEK

Thanks Hon! :hugs: Yeah, I am going to call them and see what else I can do. My friend who is a nurse told Mark when we first found out I was Anemic that I will get sick off of these pills and I should take Flintstone Vitamins instead. I am going to ask My doctor if this is true.


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> TMI alert but funny. I have put it in a spoiler so you don't have to read and I just feel like doing a spoiler too BUT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I just farted and the baby kicked at the same time :rofl:
> 
> Now that was a VERY weird feeling :haha:

:haha:


----------



## MissMamma

majm1241 said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> anyone else got zero appetite? i just dont want to eat - have to force myself!
> 
> I'm forcing myself right now. Trying to eat some Oatmeal and drink OJ.Click to expand...

I wish! I cant seem to stop eating! I seem to crave whatever i cant have :( I _had_ to order a takeaway last night because we had no more food in the house and i was so hungry! There goes my budget :dohh:

My ribs ache! Bubs has been so busy in there today and yesterday, i cant get any peace, couldn't sleep last night, managed about 5 hours had to get up early for a fun meeting in the bank came back to _more_ boxes that need packing and now i have to go to work til 11! Yay! :cry: wow what a moaner :blush:

I feel like a nap but probs wouldnt wake up again! A well, can put my feet up for the next hour before work..xx


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Some lovely names here :thumbup: I love Bryelle- really different! We chose Phoebe before we knew we were having a girl, was only name of either sex that we both liked! and were having Isobela as a middle name after my Nan (spelt that way too as thats how she spelt it).

Insomnia has been an issue from the start for me - if I get 5 hr a night I feel blessed!! I am up every hr-2 hrs for the loo and often struggle to go back too sleep due too heartburn and various other aches and pains -- work is near on impossible at the mo - on half days at the mo, will be full time again for 2 days next week, but luckily I only have 3 weeks left!

Ive been lucky with my iron levels during pregnancy -but I had issues a couple yrs back - the tablets do make u feel sick at 1st and they will clog u up and give u black poo - but eventually your body gets used to it and u should be ok :hugs:

Lol xx

ps AM your spoiler made me literally LOL!! Its happened to me too :haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

I have bought a few things for my hospital bag but have yet to actually put them into the bag. We are tight for money right now and its upsetting me because every month I say well maybe next month I'll buy blah blah for the baby or my hospital bag and then I don't have the money. And now its September and there aren't to many months left. I know I won't die if I don't have these things but I really wanted them. and a few of them would make things a lot easier.


----------



## SilasLove

I must eat too much - as have gained 8lbs in the last 2 months. 13lbs all together. I feel like I am going to be huge in the next 9 weeks, considering I only gained 10lbs my ENTIRE pregnancy with Joseph. :| :(


----------



## Kellycool

Happyhayley said:


> I have bought a few things for my hospital bag but have yet to actually put them into the bag. We are tight for money right now and its upsetting me because every month I say well maybe next month I'll buy blah blah for the baby or my hospital bag and then I don't have the money. And now its September and there aren't to many months left. I know I won't die if I don't have these things but I really wanted them. and a few of them would make things a lot easier.

So what are you still wanting to buy then for you bag?


----------



## Kellycool

ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Getting flu...


----------



## weezyweu

Luckily not needed iron tablets this time, been taking sanatogen mum to be since ttc and worked wonders. Been to midwife today and Leo already 3/5th engaged!!! daughter was four weeks early so he may follow suit.

feel like going to pop if I get any bigger, but as of today I am on part time for 2 weeks until finish.


----------



## pichi

i keep forgetting to take my pregnacare now :dohh: missed 2 mornings now - will take one after tea tonight though instead to make me feel better


----------



## pinklizzy

Hey girls! I washed my first machine load of bub's clothes today :happydance: Thought I'd make the most of the sunshine this afternoon-it makes it seem so real!
Has anyone else joined the Boot's baby club? I did it a week or so ago but haven't received anything yet?
On other happy news my pram arrived today, car seat still MIA though, it's up at my mum's now but can't wait to go and see it and put it together :cloud9:


----------



## anna matronic

I joined it, got a letter through and that was it. Dunno where my voucher is for the bag when I buy the nappies.

I also joined tons of clubs last week too and have had nothing :growlmad:

Kelly - Take paracetamol, my grandad used to put butter in our tea when we were ill (yuck) I have had 2 colds (not flu) and they have been a fucker, just really have to soldier on. Weekend soon, can you cope till then? x x :hug:

Lizzy - What buggy did you get?


----------



## pinklizzy

That's what I was waiting for, the voucher for the bag! I have a changing bag but always good to have a spare!
Hope you feel better soon Kelly, I had a nasty cold/swollen glands last week and took paracetamol to help with the feverishness. My tongue was covered in ulcers :nope:
Anna-my lovely godmother got us the MY3 from mothercare with the car seat in black :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Sophie and Lizzy-We are supposed to be going to Chessington this weekend so would be awesome to not feel like a huge pile of shite!!!
Someone suggested a hot toddy :coffee: I am sure one cap of whiskey won't harm the bubba. It is like I have a razor stuck in my throat:growlmad:

I joined the Boots club with Ashton and the bag was not that cool I gave it to a friend.. And then we moved and I never told them so now I receive nothing and not really sure how to go about claiming all my points??

I like the MY3 pram:thumbup:

Trying to sell my travel system so i can upgrade but nobody seems keen:nope:


----------



## anna matronic

I think you can log on the boots website and change your address online :)


----------



## sarafused

i was just thinking we are doing really well not to any early babies so far! :thumbup::happydance:

Im very happy that its been confirmed today that baby is head down:happydance: And Im having one of my extra scans on the 22nd, hopefully baby will show the goodies this time!


----------



## Kayley

pinklizzy said:


> That's what I was waiting for, the voucher for the bag! I have a changing bag but always good to have a spare!
> Hope you feel better soon Kelly, I had a nasty cold/swollen glands last week and took paracetamol to help with the feverishness. My tongue was covered in ulcers :nope:
> Anna-my lovely godmother got us the MY3 from mothercare with the car seat in black :happydance:

oooooh thats what we are getting the MY3 in black! I LOVE it! OH's dad is putting most the money towards it. We have also already bought the maxi cosi to go with it :D Great choice.

I feel like a cripple today - my back is friggin killing me! I was in tears at work with it today :(

Is anyone going to the baby show in London in October?


----------



## KellyC75

Hello 'November Sparklers' :flower:

Im just popping over from 'December Dreamers'....Often check in with you as im having my LO on 6th Dec, so close to late Novembers :winkwink:



Kayley said:


> Is anyone going to the baby show in London in October?

I am 'thinking' of going to the London baby show...Are you going?


----------



## Kayley

KellyC75 said:


> Hello 'November Sparklers' :flower:
> 
> Im just popping over from 'December Dreamers'....Often check in with you as im having my LO on 6th Dec, so close to late Novembers :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to the baby show in London in October?
> 
> I am 'thinking' of going to the London baby show...Are you going?Click to expand...

I'm trying to persuade OH to take me but he reckons we'll have everything we need by then! Plus the following weekend we are going away for a long weekend so it will cost quite a bit in petrol! Still not giving up just yet cos I REALLLLLYYY want to go lol


----------



## KellyC75

Kayley said:


> I'm trying to persuade OH to take me but he reckons we'll have everything we need by then! Plus the following weekend we are going away for a long weekend so it will cost quite a bit in petrol! Still not giving up just yet cos I REALLLLLYYY want to go lol

Yes, I am trying to decide if im going or not, as Hubby would need to get DS2 from school, so wouldnt come with me & I just dont know if I fancy it on my own? :shrug: I do have friends, but none with bumps or babies! :dohh:


----------



## Kayley

KellyC75 said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to persuade OH to take me but he reckons we'll have everything we need by then! Plus the following weekend we are going away for a long weekend so it will cost quite a bit in petrol! Still not giving up just yet cos I REALLLLLYYY want to go lol
> 
> Yes, I am trying to decide if im going or not, as Hubby would need to get DS2 from school, so wouldnt come with me & I just dont know if I fancy it on my own? :shrug: I do have friends, but none with bumps or babies! :dohh:Click to expand...

Could you not ask your OH to take you on the Saturday? Then you can take DS aswell?


----------



## KellyC75

Kayley said:


> Could you not ask your OH to take you on the Saturday? Then you can take DS aswell?

It would be my DH's idea of hell....:haha: Hes not great at really busy places, add that to shopping...:wacko:

But thanks for the idea :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

I got a thing though the post yesterday about it. I think it is too close to my DD to be honest, I don't think at 38 weeks I could cope!! Plus doubt there is much I'd need by then. Bit of a fucker really as I could have done with it being May/June time :D


----------



## bubbywings

anna matronic said:


> TMI alert but funny. I have put it in a spoiler so you don't have to read and I just feel like doing a spoiler too BUT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I just farted and the baby kicked at the same time :rofl:
> 
> Now that was a VERY weird feeling :haha:

LMAO too funny!


----------



## Happyhayley

So I have a sneaking suspicion I might be getting a surprise shower but I might also not be at all and I don't want to think I am and then not have one because I'll feel let down. 

My mom awhile ago mentioned to me about a shower and I was kinda like well its my 2nd and the last one was only 2 years ago and he was also a boy so most people don't have and she was like oh we could always have a small one for you or maybe a joint one with your cousin (due 2 months after me) 

anyways today I was at my grandmothers with my mom and she bought the new baby a cheap little outfit from the dollar store. and she says if you like it I'll get you another one for your shower and I was like oh I don't think I'm having a shower and my mother said nothing and my grandma said nothing and it was like 2 seconds of awkward. 

So now I feel like maybe there will be a shower which would be nice since I really don't have the money for the things I need and I keep telling my mom what those things are just in case she gets generous or anyone asks her what to buy me as a gift. But I don't want to keep waiting for a shower only to have nothing happen and still not have bought anything I need. I think I'll just hold off on buying anything until November 1st and then I have a good 2 weeks to get whatever I'm lacking.


----------



## anna matronic

OK people Roll up Roll up have a guess at the babies DOB and weight etc hahahaha :D

https://www.expectnet.com/games/SophGoll


----------



## Marie1337

Went for my hospital tour last night. It was a bit surreal seeing the place where baby boy is going to make his grand entrance into the world. The birthing suite was nice, even if it only had a huge shower instead of a tub (really wanted the tub lol). I was the annoying person who asked a bunch of questions but I needed things clarified! I would hate to send my husband home for my labour ball cause they didn't have them. 

We also went to the maternity ward. If you want to pay an extra fee you can have a private room otherwise they room you and baby 3 mothers to a room. Do they do that in the UK or do you get a separate room when you are on the maternity ward? I don't think I could handle rooming in with another two couples. 

The only strange thing was that there was a couple there who were just pregnant. Most of us just waddled around with our huge belly's and one couple, the girl didn't look pregnant at all! Maybe it's me, but it seems strange to do your hospital tour when baby wasn't due for another 6 months!


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies :) 30weeks for me today :) i love fridays :D


----------



## Kellycool

Marie1337 said:


> Went for my hospital tour last night. It was a bit surreal seeing the place where baby boy is going to make his grand entrance into the world. The birthing suite was nice, even if it only had a huge shower instead of a tub (really wanted the tub lol). I was the annoying person who asked a bunch of questions but I needed things clarified! I would hate to send my husband home for my labour ball cause they didn't have them.
> 
> We also went to the maternity ward. If you want to pay an extra fee you can have a private room otherwise they room you and baby 3 mothers to a room. Do they do that in the UK or do you get a separate room when you are on the maternity ward? I don't think I could handle rooming in with another two couples.
> 
> The only strange thing was that there was a couple there who were just pregnant. Most of us just waddled around with our huge belly's and one couple, the girl didn't look pregnant at all! Maybe it's me, but it seems strange to do your hospital tour when baby wasn't due for another 6 months!

I think all hospitals are different here but where I am delivering you can pay for a private room-but I think it is like £220 a night! And I am hoping to have babba in the early hours of the morning and then be out of there and home by that evening :thumbup:

I was thinking of going to the baby show as my mom will be here by then but it is the weekend of DS birthday plus I will be in fullswing 'woddle-mode' at 38 weeks.. Hmmm, it is quite pricey as well but will see at the time..

Slept nicely after my whiskey toddy, so all clogged up but feeling a bit better .

Yay for 30 weeks Missy!!

I am 32 weeks today, starting the RLT today as well :coffee:


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.expectnet.com/games/NudgeryBoo
i made one too :) 


heres a vid of my scans n bump to help u out in ur guesses

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njQckkuC7Sc


----------



## Kellycool

Sophie are you living in Croydon now or still in Hastings? Rnadom but saw that guessing chart thingi


----------



## Kellycool

Missy-what an awesome video-I need to make one, is it easy enough to do? I think you are having a girlie xx


----------



## MissyMojo

on ur pc do u have windows movie maker?? if u do its really easy - you just upload the pics from ur pc into the program then select the order u want them to be in, and add the music when ur finished then ask it to publish it, - it then saves it in a video format and u can upload to utube fb photobucket which ever u fancy


----------



## Kellycool

THANKS!!! Will have a look now-want to make one for Ashton too


----------



## Dragonfly

MissyMojo said:


> https://www.expectnet.com/games/NudgeryBoo
> i made one too :)
> 
> 
> heres a vid of my scans n bump to help u out in ur guesses
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njQckkuC7Sc

be cool when you get a complete one, I had one for william from start to the very end it makes me cry, even my other half cried watching it. In a good way though. 


I am sick of sleeping in my livingroom since my window dosnt open :dohh:and everythinbg is in hall and out there smells damp :( so off today to get paint, get that done and landlord is putting new carpet down. I have all these things in my head to do in that room, needed done any way but I have the place all disorganized.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: DF - has landlord fixed the problem tat made everythin damp n wet in 1st place?


----------



## Dragonfly

I want that dam smell out of my flat! its horrible so since he didnt come back for carpet i guess he is getting a new one then. he lives in place ffs not like he isnt here lol loads of pother places flooded to, he is trying though he lifted all my stuff yesterday out of bedroom even though i was so embarrassed at nipple cream on my bedside table and maturnity pads all stacked up in new baby stuff box lol, will get paint today and get cracking then tell him i am done as he said i can choose colour of flooring.


----------



## MissyMojo

thats not too bad if hes helping and trying to fix the problem :) hope the smell is gone sharpish n u have a lovely new decor :D


----------



## megs79

HI EVERYONE - just thought i'd introduce myself. Due on 13th November with my first, hoping for a home birth. Had an app with midwife yesterday and all good so far! Looking forward to following this thread.

Anyone else getting really uncomfortable after eating? Been getting terrible heartburn...

:flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

it needed to happen though as I cant afford new carpet and hated the other that was there and defo have no time after this baby is born for painting. The dirty purple walls where pissing me off in there. And retro curtains need dryed, I like making the space mine. I am getting wall decals to, got a way to spruce up 70s build in wardrobes with them. 

He dragged ladders up on that roof himself and started fixing it soon as he fouund out, he had an arcutect on the phone and 10 mins later he was there! should have heard him roaring at people to come and fix things. I think he has like a team here to make sure the place dont fall down and looks like leaks are not excectable. He was raging we had to sleep in livingroom, he treats his tennents like guests more than tennents. He is well known here for getting what he wants even if it means doing it himself and always mucks in. I cant fault him for trying and helping all my landlords in the past done runners and never bothered to help and thats why I moved from last place to. He pays the bills and gives us are bit and we pay when we want and its that low I have them paid already. Thats never happened to me!


----------



## megs79

Sorry, I posted in the middle of a convo! x


----------



## anna matronic

Kellycool said:


> Sophie are you living in Croydon now or still in Hastings? Rnadom but saw that guessing chart thingi

I'm staying in Croydon at my mums at the mo. Still back and forth to Hastings though (pick up post, check flat, pop into work etc)


----------



## Dragonfly

hey just seen you poist there, no you didnt post in middle of anything where quite random here. welcome to nov thread! and yes I have heartburn to kill! first time it was worse with my son but at the mo I am finding it hard to keep down breakfast with it.


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome Megs :)


----------



## anna matronic

Morning Ladies. I hope we are all well today :)

I am running very late for my appointment with the consultant. Still not sure what the point is! So hopefully that means he'll tell me to bugger off and wait for the Chunk to come naturally :)

Bad name check but that video is cool, I'll do one too :D

DF, I really hope your flat gets sorted soon, you've had a real mare lately :(


----------



## ssmith1503

Well I had my 4d scan yesterday and after 3 attempts got to see Connies face! She is so cute and is 4Ibs 8oz which is bang on target. Glad I had it done cos my fundal height was showing me at 35 weeks the other day. I think thats mainly due to extra blubber!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi everyone
*How many of you have had it confirmed your baby is head down?*

:) x


----------



## Dragonfly

my baby has turned but what you mean head down as in engaged? not engaged yet to early. I have a poetier facing baby again so the movement I see is mental, my belly can go from round to square lol


----------



## MissyMojo

my baby's been head down every apt, but not engaged as yet - nudger fair wriggles around tho - so we'll see what happens at 32wk


----------



## GossipGirly

how do u know if baby is engaged? iv been getting like electric shock feeling or like the feeling she is digging her nails into me right down below.. maybe a nerve or something, its horrible when it happens and im walking


----------



## ShanandBoc

GossipGirly said:


> how do u know if baby is engaged? iv been getting like electric shock feeling or like the feeling she is digging her nails into me right down below.. maybe a nerve or something, its horrible when it happens and im walking

Yeh ive been getting the same, i think that means engaged....its nerves on your pelvic floor, like little electric shocks?

My mw said bubs was head down, she didnt say engaged? But then again i think she was too worried about my fundal height at the time x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh its horrible! and worse when i put my foot down when im walking lol x


----------



## ShanandBoc

yeh me too :( Its huuurtss


----------



## forgodssake

My lovely monster was head down at 28 and 29 weeks but having had to have a 30 week check due to lack of movement (s)he is now breech again!!!

I had pretty much guessed as much with the complete change in movements - it feels like (s)he is trying to poke their foot out of my foof!!!


----------



## pichi

i couldn't even tell you what way peanut is lying. it feels like there is a bum at my bellybutton, or just above but i can't be quite sure. you run your hand along it and you feel a slight dip... little bumcheeks perhaps :haha:


----------



## Marie1337

Baby boy was head down at 30 weeks. I am pretty sure he is in the same position but will have it confirmed with doctor.

It's 4 am here and I have had an awful night of sleep. I hate it when I get insomnia and not looking forward to a day of feeling like crap. :nope:


----------



## Kellycool

Welcome Megs-I went to the doc on Tues to get Gaviscon prescribed as I was spending a fortune on it!!

Our guppy was head down at last appt (29 weeks) but who knows, could turn by 40 weeks anyway.. Will see at next appt although still feels head down and engaged I reckon due tickling in my foof


----------



## MissMamma

I couldnt tell you! She was head down at 25 week appointment but mw couldnt say at 28wks, will maybe find out on weds at my 31wk. It feels like she's cnstantly turning tho, one minute i'll feel feet on my badder, then in my ribs..xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi Megs :hi:
And welcome to our group. Looking forward to chatting to you loads more over the coming weeks. I have been really lucky that the few occasions I have had heartburn, it has been mild enough not to need to take anything for it. Fingers crossed it stays that way!

DF, I am pleased your landlord is sorting out your damp problem. I bet it will look lovely when all newly decorated.

Soph, good luck with your appointment, I hope you and chunk get given the all clear.

SS, so pleased you finally got to see sweet little Connies face, she is a good weight, I wonder if my 'Herbert' weighs the same?

Look at all your good babies being the right way down! Mine is still transverse, the monkey. It has 4 weeks to get its but up before I see my consultant, lets hope hanging off sofa's and bouncing on birthing balls does the trick. He/she does feel pretty wedged in there though :haha:

Aw Missy, what a lovely video, I wish I had taken pics of my belly all the way through, I have one from this week (32 weeks). Its a bit of a wide bump (so everyone keeps telling me!) but then bubs is sticking its bum out!
 



Attached Files:







2-bumps.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ssmith1503

Connie is head down now but has only been like that for the last couple of weeks.

I had a thought the other day to make sure the memory card on our camera is empty, have taken it to Boots now and cleared it. Can you imagine having the baby and not having enough memory for photos on your camera! Just thought i'd share this so everyone can check in case you don't think of it!


----------



## anna matronic

Afternoon ladies :D

OK, well consultant has said it seems like my rupture has sealed itself and things are back to normal :happydance: But I still need to have weekly checks at the Fetal Assessment unit to have my bloods done for infection and have CTG to check his heart activity improves as it isn't great (but not a concern at the mo as it is normalish for his gestation) So I am going to get signed off for the rest of pregnancy, I can't be arsed to go back to work now for a few weeks. Too difficult in my job really to slot back in teach the kids and bugger off again!

Chunk is still head down AND is *3/5 engaged* :shock: dunno if that means anything at all at this stage, consultant didn't even mention it I just readt that from what he wrote in my notes. I'd never have known by the way I don't feel different :D

Other than that nothing much to report from my end.

Off out tonight for pizza as my best mate is 30 today, god we are getting old :haha:


----------



## Kayley

megs79 said:


> HI EVERYONE - just thought i'd introduce myself. Due on 13th November with my first, hoping for a home birth. Had an app with midwife yesterday and all good so far! Looking forward to following this thread.
> 
> Anyone else getting really uncomfortable after eating? Been getting terrible heartburn...
> 
> :flower:

Hi Megs, welcome to November Sparklers! :D 

I have started using my bump as a table lol


----------



## Kayley

A girl I went to school with has just had her baby girl and another friend was due yesterday! I have a friend who is due 3 weeks before me and another friend who is due in January!

I want to meet my baby NOW!! Getting impatient now lol


----------



## you&me

How did you get on at the consultant's today Sophie?


----------



## majm1241

Hi megs79! :flower: :wave:

I can't keep track of what position Bryelle is in. She is constantly moving and kicking and flipping! :cloud9:


----------



## anna matronic

I posted on the previous page Dani :) Was all fine, I forgot to say I only need to see him (the consultant) every 2 weeks now!!

Ironic actually as I have been leaking fluid since I got home, but I am not sure if it is just wee this time (TMI LOL) :blush:

Also Chunk is head down and now engaged but my movements are still well low, I am not getting kicks high up at all. One way I do know is his hiccups are at the bottom of my belly and not by my belly button like they used to be x


----------



## anna matronic

I have some BAD ASS stretchmarks now :grr: Really low under my bump so can't really see them but they are pretty bad :(


----------



## Cocobelle

I have some low down stretchies to, although I don't think I have any new ones yet. Glad you appointment went well Soph but keep and eye on your leakage!


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> I have some BAD ASS stretchmarks now :grr: Really low under my bump so can't really see them but they are pretty bad :(

Same :sulk:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am a stretch mark after last one anyway. 


I really wish I had more friends that lived closer thety would help me, I have to paint so much and I have no one to help? I asked darrens bros who alwatys have him helping and they want money and I am broke from buying paint and my friends live far away and have no time. My family far to busy or being stubborn and you dare ask any way my bro who we arnt speaking does thinsg wrong so he never gets asked to do anythig, he covered an entired wooden floor in paint! new floor becayuse he didnt know apparently to put something down befpre [ainting my sis room she they had to get new flooring. Asked him one day to do a radiator and I never seen someone so slow in my life! 1 hour for a small radiator and I had the room finished before he had that radiator done. 

the ceilings are high here to.


----------



## lolpants

Hi Ladies
I was told at 28 week appt that baby is head down - couldnt get my 31 week appt till next week so dunno if she has moved??
I haven't a clue what engaged means in regards to baby?? Could someone enlighten me please? In simple terms :haha: as Im a simple person! :thumbup:

Welcome too our group Megs!

Ive done one of those baby guess games too = https://www.expectnet.com/games/Lols.baby.game = if anyone fancies a guess on my baby details?

I have stretch marks all at the sides around the ribs area!? 

I hope you get things sorted DF - The damp can't be good for u

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Engaged is where babies head moves down into your pelvis. It can engage and pop out again though. Engagement is measured in fifths. I think where chunk is 3/5's engaged, 3/5's of his head are in my pelvis and 2/5's are out. I think :haha:

Means nothing with regards to labour or anything though.


----------



## you&me

That is all good news Sophie :thumbup: well done mumma...keep him cooking!!

I just want to sleep!! I had an okay night's sleep...then had a 2 hour nap this morning...and feel ready for bed again now :haha: I feel like a right lazy moo...had such good intentions of ironing and everything today..and the sleep won!!


----------



## SilasLove

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi everyone
> *How many of you have had it confirmed your baby is head down?*
> 
> :) x

I did at my last appointment, which was 30 weeks. :thumbup:



Dragonfly said:


> I am a stretch mark after last one anyway.
> 
> 
> I really wish I had more friends that lived closer thety would help me, I have to paint so much and I have no one to help? I asked darrens bros who alwatys have him helping and they want money and I am broke from buying paint and my friends live far away and have no time. My family far to busy or being stubborn and you dare ask any way my bro who we arnt speaking does thinsg wrong so he never gets asked to do anythig, he covered an entired wooden floor in paint! new floor becayuse he didnt know apparently to put something down befpre [ainting my sis room she they had to get new flooring. Asked him one day to do a radiator and I never seen someone so slow in my life! 1 hour for a small radiator and I had the room finished before he had that radiator done.
> 
> the ceilings are high here to.


Aw DF :hugs:. If I was anywhere near you I would come help. :thumbup:

I am sure William and Joseph would have some sort of fun playing together, lol.


----------



## Kayley

My stomach is covered in silver stretch marks from DD! If only I had known about bio oil back then! :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

argh stretch marks had none till a few weeks and now look.....and check the difference in size from 29 weeks till just now 32 weeks. :cry: I cant get over how much it has grown in 3 weeks........im gobsmacked
 



Attached Files:







29+3 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









32+4 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8









32+4 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissyMojo

these are mine at 18 then 28w

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Nudger%20WILL%20stick/DSC01257.jpg

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/DSC01576.jpg


----------



## pichi

mines are all under the belly :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

aww Missy wow!- wheres your bellybutton gone!?! :haha: 

Lovely bumps Ladies :thumbup: I would post but I don't have a proper one :( its an ugly upside down 'B' shape, with a lovely saggy 'apron' on the bottom half :( I hate it!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

i wouldn't worry lolpants my bump isn't all nice and round like most bumpies here but i think that's due to me being a little on the cuddly side hehe


----------



## Kellycool

Aw Shan, your bump is beautiful!! :flower:

And ladies, stretchies or baby lines are nothing to be ashamed of-proof we have manufactured our own little human being :thumbup: Saying that I do apply bio oil about 3 times a day!!!

Here is my 32 week pic I took today-excuse the PJ's and bedhair:dohh:



As you can see, I am VERY, erm, cuddly!


----------



## pichi

aw your bump is big compared to mine...

mine at 31w
 



Attached Files:







31.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kellycool

I love looking at bumps  POST LOLPANTS!!! And Pichi!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Oops, double crossed.. Gorgeous Pichi!


----------



## majm1241

I Love the Bumps! (Do I look smaller!? LOL)

Here is mine from last week at 27 + 3
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-31.jpg

Here is mine from today at 28 + 3
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-32-2.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

Beautiful April-so nice and neat!


----------



## pichi

thanks kelly.

haha i just noticed that everything in my room is pink haha, just as well we're having a girl :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! I went back and edited to add my bump from last week. I look bloated in that one! LOL


----------



## anna matronic

I'll take a piccie now, just got out the shower, need to apply the oil and get dressed to go out.

Ladies, the bumps are fab :) We are BLOOMING :flower:


----------



## pichi

i find it hard to believe there is literally just 8 and a bit weeks left just!


----------



## anna matronic

Me either :D

I am officially off work now, have just told my boss I am not going back. Feel a bit guilty though :(


----------



## pichi

im on holiday just now for 2 weeks. i go back to work for 5 then thats me, maternity leave :happydance:


----------



## weezyweu

Just got two weeks left at work now and part time. cant wait. Just started leaking milk today too!! (TMI)


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Me either :D
> 
> I am officially off work now, have just told my boss I am not going back. Feel a bit guilty though :(

I suppose it's a relief to know either way. Don't feel guilty, it's hardly your fault. And I'm sure you will find plenty to do.

Have you checked what the pay arrangements are? WIll they put you on maternity from 6 weeks before EDD or will you get paid sick until the EDD? I can't remember what the deal is...


----------



## forgodssake

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Me either :D
> 
> I am officially off work now, have just told my boss I am not going back. Feel a bit guilty though :(
> 
> I suppose it's a relief to know either way. Don't feel guilty, it's hardly your fault. And I'm sure you will find plenty to do.
> 
> Have you checked what the pay arrangements are? WIll they put you on maternity from 6 weeks before EDD or will you get paid sick until the EDD? I can't remember what the deal is...Click to expand...

They can only force you onto maternity pay from sick pay at 36 weeks and then only if the illness is pregnancy related.


----------



## Cocobelle

Wow, I LOVE looking at all our bumps! I posted mine earlier today but I will attach them again seeing as we are all flashing. I am on the cuddly side too, and have a cuddly shaped bump :haha: 

My stretchies are below my belly button so out of site, out of mind!

If I get my last 3 jobs done, I will start my mat leave at the end of the month. I will be 35 weeks. I can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







32 week bumps.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hinkybinky

forgodssake said:


> They can only force you onto maternity pay from sick pay at 36 weeks and then only if the illness is pregnancy related.

Ah, that's what I was thinking of. That's not too bad then, I think you were going to go after half term so it's not too far off 4 week anyway, is it?


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah I phones ESCC yesterday and my maternity pay will automatically kick in on the 24th October, I was due to start maternity leave on the 1st November anyway, so I lose a week basically.

UNLESS, I get the sicknote to end on the 22nd October (day we break up for half term) then I am technically fit for work over half term and maternity can start as normal on the 1st. Not sure if I can do that though.

Then if Chunk comes before then mat pay just starts the day he is born I assume :)


----------



## SilasLove

Feel a bit out of the conversations lately, lol .. can't relate one bit! :(

Lovely bumps ladies! :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

SilasLove said:


> Feel a bit out of the conversations lately, lol .. can't relate one bit! :(
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies! :flower:

Sorry hun :( what do you feel left out of? Not me going on about money again I know I am boring :haha: How are you anyway hun?

I got one for you, opinions please ladies. I have just got back from a lovely meal with my girlies as one friend was the first to turn 30 :shock: Anyway we went to pizza Express (classy) and some of us had vouchers for £12.50 meal. Anyway I was also the only one not drinking obviously. When the bill comes they split it, so my meal and 2 cokes cost £26 :shock: :shock: So £14 for 2 cokes. I actually got the arse about it as the wine was £70!!

Normally we just split it cos we all drink. Was I being tight or not? I paid £17 in the end and it wasn't a problem. 

We still can;t split a sodding bill at 30 :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Feel a bit out of the conversations lately, lol .. can't relate one bit! :(
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies! :flower:
> 
> Sorry hun :( what do you feel left out of? Not me going on about money again I know I am boring :haha: How are you anyway hun?
> 
> I got one for you, opinions please ladies. I have just got back from a lovely meal with my girlies as one friend was the first to turn 30 :shock: Anyway we went to pizza Express (classy) and some of us had vouchers for £12.50 meal. Anyway I was also the only one not drinking obviously. When the bill comes they split it, so my meal and 2 cokes cost £26 :shock: :shock: So £14 for 2 cokes. I actually got the arse about it as the wine was £70!!
> 
> Normally we just split it cos we all drink. Was I being tight or not? I paid £17 in the end and it wasn't a problem.
> 
> We still can;t split a sodding bill at 30 :haha:Click to expand...

Definitely don't think you were being tight - you didn't drink! The 70 should have been taken off, then that be split to get your pay and then the rest could figure out what they owed with the 70 on there. Thats what I say anyway! Lol

Well, I cannot relate to maternity leave, lol. Among other things. But no biggy. :D

As for me, things are alright. Still suck at Algebra, lol. But only have until Sept. 19th until I am DONE with school. So thats something to look forward to.


----------



## anna matronic

I am crappy at algebra, I'd offer to give you a hand if I was anygood! Is algebra things like 4+ax(b-a)/475=20987675840 What is a + b?

Sorry you are finding it hard to relate to some stuff hun :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> I am crappy at algebra, I'd offer to give you a hand if I was anygood! Is algebra things like 4+ax(b-a)/475=20987675840 What is a + b?
> 
> Sorry you are finding it hard to relate to some stuff hun :flower:

Haha, yes. Great example of algebra - as it makes no sense! Should never have been created. 

And thank you, all is fine. I am just wallowing in my despair as finding myself really annoyed more and more each day that I don't have a job and I have to stay home all day. I enjoyed being a SAHM for the first 6 months - but now at 10 months gone I am starting to get a little stir crazy. Probably because school will be ending right around the corner and I will definitely have nothing extra to do. Which of course will be nice at first - but I know it will get annoying before I know it! :wacko:


----------



## anna matronic

I don't think I could be a SAHM to be honest. Not that I won't love him and want to be with him but because I do think I would go stir crazy and to be honest I love my job :D I have been off work since July and am so bored already! I need a hobby and am gonna go back to the gym to do some light cardio (yeah right lol!!)

What job do you want to do?


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> I don't think I could be a SAHM to be honest. Not that I won't love him and want to be with him but because I do think I would go stir crazy and to be honest I love my job :D I have been off work since July and am so bored already! I need a hobby and am gonna go back to the gym to do some light cardio (yeah right lol!!)
> 
> What job do you want to do?

Well, I am finishing up an Associates degree in Paraprofessional Education. That is 60 college credits - which is the normal requirement to get a Paraprofessional job around here. So hoping to either do that or something in the Education field. Whether it be preschool, daycare etc. Obviously would like to put my degree to good use, lol.

But, will probably have to work a dead-end job for a while after I can go back to work before I get lucky enough to get a job I really want.


----------



## anna matronic

Paraprofessional? 

You will get there in the end! I was 24 when I went to uni and only qualified as a teacher last year when I was 28, Did some crap jobs before that too! But it is worth it once you are doing a job you enjoy :)


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> Paraprofessional?
> 
> You will get there in the end! I was 24 when I went to uni and only qualified as a teacher last year when I was 28, Did some crap jobs before that too! But it is worth it once you are doing a job you enjoy :)

Basically you are just a teacher's helper - they give it a fancy name. Yes, I have the option to continue for my Bachelors in Elementary Education but with two babies I cannot imagine continuing right now! :wacko: Its already difficult enough with 1. Plus, I am ready to work w/out having to worry about school as well. So in a few years I will go for my Bachelors I think. Until then, hopefully find a good enough job with some benefits.


----------



## weezyweu

Just an update, been having lots of tightnings over last few days, then this morning contractions seem to have started every 10-20mins. Rang hospital who have said take 2 paracetamol then ring back in 2 hours to go in if stll continue. Very scared daughter was 4 weeks early and fine but 8 weeks is so early.


----------



## pichi

Its so hard getting a job in the profession that you've studied now. Mainly down to most employees wanting work experience. How are you meant to get work experience if no one will take you on in the first place :dohh:
I have an Hon Degree in web design and development (quite rare for a girl, lol) but I have been out of uni a year now with no such luck. I think freelance is going to have to be the way for now :(

Rant over :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

weezyweu said:


> Just an update, been having lots of tightnings over last few days, then this morning contractions seem to have started every 10-20mins. Rang hospital who have said take 2 paracetamol then ring back in 2 hours to go in if stll continue. Very scared daughter was 4 weeks early and fine but 8 weeks is so early.

Hope ur okay. Let us know how u go ok :) x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Silas, I was going to be a teacher lol...then I decided to do online school so when lo gets here I won't have to leave for classes. Now im going to be an accountant :D lol.
Also with your lo's name being Madelyn too, I have seen a lot of women on here naming their little girls that, but like you said, it's the only name we found that really fits to my baby so we arent changing it. We were going to spell it Madelynn but my sister was having a fit because she is naming her girl kiara lynn and doesnt want the lynn spelled the same way(mind you that she is just getting married in october and isnt even pregnant lol) she gets going over the funniest things.

AFM: My tummy is stretching big time and my belly button is what hurts the most. Lo seems to like to stick her butt out ALL the time, I have a constant bulge in the bump lol. Also I start seeing my dr every week now because he is watching me for toxemia :( Im really nervous and kinda upset about it. He said if it progresses enough he will deliever bubs at 36 weeks via c sect(not to happy about)....and that would be october 7, so im nervous and hoping my body keeps everything ok.


----------



## weezyweu

will keep you posted thank you. Not sure what we'd do without BNB!!!


----------



## you&me

Good luck Weezy...hope everything is okay, please keep us updated :flower:


----------



## ShanandBoc

weezyweu said:


> will keep you posted thank you. Not sure what we'd do without BNB!!!

Me neither hun.

It really has made the whole experience of pregnancy so much less stressful, and the advice and support has been wonderful. Esp when its your first and you have no idea what to expect and whats normal and whats isnt x


----------



## loulabump

31 weeks today, yay! :D

Anyone else feeling like every week is a milestone now?? xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Everyday is a milestone hehe


----------



## Dragonfly

so peed off, trying to paint bedroom on my own as no one will help me and its wreaking me! i cant even reach the top with the ladder as its high up and OH cant do it with broken leg and he has to look after William, so my asthma is bad as it is without that! i feel sick and getting braxton hicks. I asked his bro to help the one who always has darren lifting stuff and he asked for money! WTF! darren never asked him for money when he has him out all day shifting stuff. No such things as good will now at all. Will take me days to paint that but a few hours for any fit person who wasnt pregnant and unwell! 

yeah I know who my friends are anyway.


----------



## Kayley

weezyweu said:


> will keep you posted thank you. Not sure what we'd do without BNB!!!

Good luck hun, hope all goes well!

I'm feeling REALLY REALLY breathless today and exhausted. I wanted to sleep in but had to get up as my leg was killing me and baby was punching and kicking 2 pounds of **** out of me! My lungs feel like they are being CRUSHED! God I feeling so sorry for myself lol.

Still I gotta try and get some energy because mum wants to go shopping today and I want to go get my phone upgraded.

Regarding college thing - I really want to study to be a midwife! It has been my dream since leaving college the first time around (about 6 and half years ago) but the course would cost me over £700 and I wouldn't be able to complete it before going back to work! So its out of the question for me :( Instead I have a diploma in business and so hopefully after maternity leave I will look for a job as a PA or something similar! I just want to earn good money lol.

Geez sorry for the long post :dohh:


----------



## ssmith1503

Good luck Weezyweu hope everything is ok? 

Me and my OH decided last night on our car seat. We are getting the Mothercare Spin pram and decided not to get the seat that goes with it. We were going to get the Cabriofix and base from Maxi Cosi which would have cost £180. But have decided on the Britzx first class plus. It in the end was between that and the Maxi Cosi Opal. Once we decided i searched around for the best price and it is on offer at the mo at Halfords for £85 instead of £140 so happy with that!

What car seats have other people decided on?


----------



## ShanandBoc

at 6 months when LO can go into a car seat we have a safe n sound premier.


----------



## Kayley

ssmith1503 said:


> Good luck Weezyweu hope everything is ok?
> 
> Me and my OH decided last night on our car seat. We are getting the Mothercare Spin pram and decided not to get the seat that goes with it. We were going to get the Cabriofix and base from Maxi Cosi which would have cost £180. But have decided on the Britzx first class plus. It in the end was between that and the Maxi Cosi Opal. Once we decided i searched around for the best price and it is on offer at the mo at Halfords for £85 instead of £140 so happy with that!
> 
> What car seats have other people decided on?

We got the maxi cosi cabriofix with the easyfix base on offer from kiddicare! Think OH paid for both £160. The Cabriofix also fits onto the chasis of the pushchair that we are getting (the MY3) :)


----------



## anna matronic

ShanandBoc said:


> at 6 months when LO can go into a car seat we have a safe n sound premier.


Stupid question, but what does lo go in before then? :D


----------



## Kayley

Woooo I just looked and realised our HIP grant has come through today! :D Only took 9 days!


----------



## pichi

we bought a maxi cosi cabriofix and an ISOfix base. total for both: £140 or something around that :D


----------



## Bartness

I havent bought the car seat yet, though I registered for a Graco travel system. I'm hoping to get it as a gift at the baby shower. If not, we'll go out and get the Eddie Bower travel system from Sears.


----------



## lolpants

Hope your gonna be ok Weezy! :hugs:

We have a car seat with our travel system, that should last until baby is nearly 18 mths old, so won't be buying one till its needed... got soooo many other things I need too buy yet!! I panic sometimes when I think about how much I have to do - most of it has too wait until Mat leave starts in 3 weeks!

Lol xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> at 6 months when LO can go into a car seat we have a safe n sound premier.
> 
> 
> Stupid question, but what does lo go in before then? :DClick to expand...

Here in Aus its the law that they have to go in a capsule for the first 6 months....This capsule
 



Attached Files:







Baby Capsule Aegean Blue.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## anna matronic

That is really cool :) Baby can lay flat in it. I have never seen that. I don;t like the idea of lo being all squished in his carseat. I have a MaxiCosi Cabriofix too to go on my Icandy. Normally I wouldn't mind, cos I don;t drive far generally, but from mine to my mums is up to an hour and a half sometimes.

Anyway I said I'd post a bump pic. Not a naked one this week as I was dressed to go out. I look hooooooooooooooooge :haha: :shock:

Me at 31+2, dressed up(ish) to go out for dinner :)
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry for me posting using ; when I should do apostrophes. I'm not sure why I do that :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> That is really cool :) Baby can lay flat in it. I have never seen that. I don;t like the idea of lo being all squished in his carseat. I have a MaxiCosi Cabriofix too to go on my Icandy. Normally I wouldn't mind, cos I don;t drive far generally, but from mine to my mums is up to an hour and a half sometimes.
> 
> Anyway I said I'd post a bump pic. Not a naked one this week as I was dressed to go out. I look hooooooooooooooooge :haha: :shock:
> 
> Me at 31+2, dressed up(ish) to go out for dinner :)

Yeh they are proven to be safer for babies under 6 months than a rear facing seat. They just changed the laws on July 1st....the capsules are good to cause they clip out of the holder (base) so you can leave bubs in the carrier if they are asleep. (like a travel system) x


----------



## Marie1337

Weezey - hope everything is okay!!

We bought a Peg Perego Primo Viaggio car seat. It clips into our stroller and is one of the top rated car seats here in Canada. 

Saw my doctor yesterday. I am measuring 35 weeks, so 3 weeks ahead. Eep! She also gave the go ahead to drink RLT if I wanted. Today's mission is to find some.

Everyone has such lovely bumps! You all look fantastic!


----------



## Kellycool

I started the RLT yesterday and I really like it!
Feeling so rubbish as the flu seems to have gone into my lungs (being asthmatic it always happens).. 
Hope you are all having a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## Bartness

Wow, I just realized that today is the 2 year anniversary of dating my OH! How time flies!


----------



## Kayley

Bartness said:


> Wow, I just realized that today is the 2 year anniversary of dating my OH! How time flies!

awww Happy Anniversary Bartness :) Time does go very quickly!

Here is my bump at 28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







bump28wk.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> I started the RLT yesterday and I really like it!
> Feeling so rubbish as the flu seems to have gone into my lungs (being asthmatic it always happens)..
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend
> xx

I have had a Head and Chest cold and I have asthma too. It turned into Bronchitis! My doctor said I can take Musinex and Tusin DM. Musinex helped a lot.


----------



## Kellycool

Kayley your bump is so lovely!!!!
Thanks April, will see if I can find some  xx


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and happy anniversary Bartness!


----------



## Kayley

aww thanks, I'm feeling HUGE now! Can't grow much more can it?


----------



## Happyhayley

Baby has been kicking up a storm today and yesterday. I bought grapefruit juice and he really seems to react to it haha. I also bought my sons Halloween costume today. He's gunna be a super cute dinosaur. It's the perfect little outfit since he's not actually going trick or treating just helping me hand out candy because its basically just pajamas with a dino face for a hat.


----------



## Happyhayley

oh and I bought a new diaper bag today as well that should be big enough to hold 2 kids things


----------



## Happyhayley

oh duh gosh could I forget more things and just keep re-posting and re-posting haha 

Here are my newest photos of my boy at 29 weeks. You can see his fist near his cheek in one photo and we got a good shot of his nose in the other. They are kinda creepy looking though haha
 



Attached Files:







baby2-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11









baby2-2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## blkhairbeauty

woo hoo!!!!! my baby shower is 1 week away! Im so excited! What's funny is that it will be the first time i am going to my parent's new house. My aunt and cousin are helping my mom do it for me so that I have a good baby shower because my mom just doesnt have the money to do it right now. What's funny is they really aren't related to us at all but they are closer to us then my own aunts and cousins and they offered to do this way before any of my family even asked if i was having a shower. Im so grateful for them.


----------



## majm1241

Happy Anniversary Bartness! :hugs:

Kayley you are too cute! Love the bump! :kiss:

HappyHaley I Love the u/s piccies! I don't ever think they look creepy. LOL I Love them all! :D


----------



## rowleypolie

I just started the RLT method to tone my uterus! i found it a local organic store and it tastes perfectly wonderful with some sugar...now i just have to remember to drink it every day. Who can tell me how much i am supposed to drink? I am looking through old posts as I type this!! Also bought the pill form (500mg) Do I take the pills at the same time? How many?


----------



## Kellycool

Hey Rowlie.. I am not sure about the tablets as I am just drinking the tea. So far as i have heard, start with 1 tea bag a day from 32 weeks, 2 a day from 34 weeks, 3 a day from 36 weeks and 4 a day from 38 weeks.. So maybe at 34 weeks have 1 cup and 2 tabs, 36 weeks have 2 cups and 4 tabs? Until you are at 6 tabs (heard that is the max but could be wrong..
Hayley I love the scan pics! Yay for your shower BHB!! I don't know if I am getting one since we moving across the world and don't have space really for gifts but we shall see-it's a wonderful excuse for a get together!
Kayley I don't think you are that big at all!! Sorry to say, you def going to get bigger haha, I should post the pic of me at 41+8 with Ashton! MAHUSIVE 
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am freaking since last night I havnt felt right, like theres a ball in my throat and my bump keeps tightening. I do not want labour and I wonder is this the weird feeling you can get before it? also feel pressure. I just feel like freaking out, throwing up or something I dont know not myself at all.


----------



## you&me

Maybe ring your midwife DF for some reassurance??

I have been getting what I think are BH these last few days (never had them before, so have no idea...LOL) where my tummy goes all tight and rock hard.


----------



## Dragonfly

Nah would be a wasted jouney up there and i cant ask my dad as he bit my head off for asking for help with painting . He took a right strop at me! I have just had it with alot of people these days and all that dosnt help what I am feeling. It could be hormones to. I barely sleep now as i am on livingroomn floor on matress. William dosnmt sleep well in here at all so constantly wakes. There no air and the window dosnt open and my asthma is bad so I am gasping for breath in here. I need in my own room which is light and airy asap! one more coat paint and I dont care if carpet is there or not I aint waiting I want in. I wish my other half didnt have a broken leg I really cant handle him and a toddler and he is trying his best but cant do a lot. And his mum insulted me to, said i got into a rut where i dont go ou and i cant be at that with kids now! wtf just because i am not sitting on someones car all day driving about galavanting dosnt mean i am a hermet i dont have transport OK! i am to busy to go shopping i have a house to run, kid to look after me to look after and her son! piss off,. :(


----------



## Kayley

majm1241 said:


> Happy Anniversary Bartness! :hugs:
> 
> Kayley you are too cute! Love the bump! :kiss:
> 
> HappyHaley I Love the u/s piccies! I don't ever think they look creepy. LOL I Love them all! :D

:D Thanks hun, I do love my bump just a shame it gives my back so much gip! 

I have spent the day in town with OH today! Had quite a productive day as we bought the pram and changing bag and a few things I need like breast pads and some baby towels. Also got my new phone on order (threw a bit of a strop because I wanted the phone TODAY grrr lol) 

My back is KILLING me now though :(

My friend had her baby girl this morning! :D


----------



## SilasLove

blkhairbeauty said:


> Silas, I was going to be a teacher lol...then I decided to do online school so when lo gets here I won't have to leave for classes. Now im going to be an accountant :D lol.
> Also with your lo's name being Madelyn too, I have seen a lot of women on here naming their little girls that, but like you said, it's the only name we found that really fits to my baby so we arent changing it. We were going to spell it Madelynn but my sister was having a fit because she is naming her girl kiara lynn and doesnt want the lynn spelled the same way(mind you that she is just getting married in october and isnt even pregnant lol) she gets going over the funniest things.
> 
> AFM: My tummy is stretching big time and my belly button is what hurts the most. Lo seems to like to stick her butt out ALL the time, I have a constant bulge in the bump lol. Also I start seeing my dr every week now because he is watching me for toxemia :( Im really nervous and kinda upset about it. He said if it progresses enough he will deliever bubs at 36 weeks via c sect(not to happy about)....and that would be october 7, so im nervous and hoping my body keeps everything ok.

Ah yes, I have been having a bit of a fit in my head about how many I see from the US naming their little girls Madelyn. I am convinced my daughter is going to share the name with 5 other girls in her class. :wacko:

But, really can't imagine her being called anything else either. Lol about your sister. I am thinking of a different spelling myself.



ShanandBoc said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> at 6 months when LO can go into a car seat we have a safe n sound premier.
> 
> 
> Stupid question, but what does lo go in before then? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Here in Aus its the law that they have to go in a capsule for the first 6 months....This capsuleClick to expand...

Wow, that is rather neat-like. Its great that it is deemed to be safer though. 



Happyhayley said:


> oh duh gosh could I forget more things and just keep re-posting and re-posting haha
> 
> Here are my newest photos of my boy at 29 weeks. You can see his fist near his cheek in one photo and we got a good shot of his nose in the other. They are kinda creepy looking though haha

Beautiful :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Nah would be a wasted jouney up there and i cant ask my dad as he bit my head off for asking for help with painting . He took a right strop at me! I have just had it with alot of people these days and all that dosnt help what I am feeling. It could be hormones to. I barely sleep now as i am on livingroomn floor on matress. William dosnmt sleep well in here at all so constantly wakes. There no air and the window dosnt open and my asthma is bad so I am gasping for breath in here. I need in my own room which is light and airy asap! one more coat paint and I dont care if carpet is there or not I aint waiting I want in. I wish my other half didnt have a broken leg I really cant handle him and a toddler and he is trying his best but cant do a lot. And his mum insulted me to, said i got into a rut where i dont go ou and i cant be at that with kids now! wtf just because i am not sitting on someones car all day driving about galavanting dosnt mean i am a hermet i dont have transport OK! i am to busy to go shopping i have a house to run, kid to look after me to look after and her son! piss off,. :(

DF I am so sorry your having such a rough time. I wish that we could help you out, but being so far away that really probably doesn't reassure you too much. I hope things start getting better hon! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

Talked to my mom about the potential name we have picked out for baby- Piper Brooke and she hates it! she said she read it on my fb and has been talking to everyone she meets about it- asking- do you think this is a cute name and everyone around her thinks its awful! i hate when she does this- she gives me little seeds of doubt about the name i picked out. Now dh knows if we name her piper i will always be worrying- so he is suggesting other names


----------



## anna matronic

Luckily my mum loves the name I have picked. Not many people know what it is, I have not told any friends at all. They were making digs about me finding out the sex the other night and how it spoils the surprise so when they quizzed me on names I told 'em to do one :lol:


----------



## anna matronic

Blkhairbeauty, can't believe you might have her in your arms in a few weeks. Blimey!! I don't know what the condition is they are monitoring you for, but if C-Sect at 36 weeks is what is has to be then don't feel down about it as it is for the best. I know when they were discussing inducing me at 36/37 weeks I was really upset about it, then I got used to the idea of him being here earlier. Now I am likely to go full term I am like "Boo got to wait few more week" :haha:


----------



## you&me

We haven't told anyone (except people on here) our name either...my aunt and sis-in-law were sat at my mum's one day throwing names out, they came out with the name we have picked, and both stated how much they disliked it...I just sat quietly...had a bit of a waver on the name after that...then realised it is our baby, and we like the name, so I couldn't care what other people think now!!

We got moaned at too Sophie for finding out the gender, everyone wanted a surprise, which wasn't practical for us really after having a preemie I wanted to be prepared more this time, and I needed to be able to have that something more to bond with my bump instead of emotionally detaching myself because of 'what if's'...now everyone keeps on asking us what name we have chosen...I tell them to sod off!! :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

"They wanted a surprise"

Well THEY can have a surprise when it is THEIR baby. If they are not having anymore kids then tough shit.


----------



## you&me

:haha: I just told them whether we find out at 20 weeks or 40 weeks...it is still a surprise!!

So I now refuse to tell them our name for her, and I won't be telling anyone the day we are going to have the c-section...they can wait til they get a phonecall after it has happened :rofl:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

anna matronic said:


> Blkhairbeauty, can't believe you might have her in your arms in a few weeks. Blimey!! I don't know what the condition is they are monitoring you for, but if C-Sect at 36 weeks is what is has to be then don't feel down about it as it is for the best. I know when they were discussing inducing me at 36/37 weeks I was really upset about it, then I got used to the idea of him being here earlier. Now I am likely to go full term I am like "Boo got to wait few more week" :haha:

its associated with high blood pressure and pre eclampsia. My mom had it will me and my siblings, it can make your liver and kidneys start to fail. My mom had an emergency c section with my brother due to it making her liver start to fail....so im nervous. Im mostly upset because I have had a good pregnancy so far(other then minor hiccups and monitoring) and now this...hopefully it stays away, but now im starting to swell up around my ankles and also having nose bleeds...so im really nervous. We shall see what my dr says on tuesday.


----------



## GossipGirly

rowleypolie said:


> Talked to my mom about the potential name we have picked out for baby- Piper Brooke and she hates it! she said she read it on my fb and has been talking to everyone she meets about it- asking- do you think this is a cute name and everyone around her thinks its awful! i hate when she does this- she gives me little seeds of doubt about the name i picked out. Now dh knows if we name her piper i will always be worrying- so he is suggesting other names


i love it xxx


Here is my latest bump pic, 31+2 

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/026-1.jpg
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/033.jpg

and when it went droopy, i think she might have been engaged as was getting electric shock type feelings but she soon moved back out 

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/010-2.jpg


----------



## anna matronic

Are those trousers from next?

My bump goes droopy/not droopy. I hate the droopy overhang I have recently got :(


----------



## GossipGirly

lol yes they are very observent x


----------



## anna matronic

Good taste, I have them too :lol:


----------



## GossipGirly

there so comfy, i could live in them x


----------



## rowleypolie

you&me said:


> We haven't told anyone (except people on here) our name either...my aunt and sis-in-law were sat at my mum's one day throwing names out, they came out with the name we have picked, and both stated how much they disliked it...I just sat quietly...had a bit of a waver on the name after that...then realised it is our baby, and we like the name, so I couldn't care what other people think now!!

I planned on keeping it a big secret but for some reason I always try to get my mom's approval on everything like I am still a little girl...and this time I wish i had just stuck to the plan because i wanted to name dd Madison and she hated it- maybe i should name this one Piper Madison just to get her going!:haha:


----------



## anna matronic

GossipGirly said:


> there so comfy, i could live in them x

agree, I wore my white ones on Friday night (my bump pic a few pages back I had them on) and also have a black pair I wore yesterday. Love them. Deffo my best maternity buy :D


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Good taste, I have them too :lol:

Me three! I also have them in black and grey as well as the 3/4 ones which I lived in when it was warmer. You can't beat next for linen trousers!


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Blkhairbeauty, can't believe you might have her in your arms in a few weeks. Blimey!! I don't know what the condition is they are monitoring you for, but if C-Sect at 36 weeks is what is has to be then don't feel down about it as it is for the best. I know when they were discussing inducing me at 36/37 weeks I was really upset about it, then I got used to the idea of him being here earlier. Now I am likely to go full term I am like "Boo got to wait few more week" :haha:
> 
> its associated with high blood pressure and pre eclampsia. My mom had it will me and my siblings, it can make your liver and kidneys start to fail. My mom had an emergency c section with my brother due to it making her liver start to fail....so im nervous. Im mostly upset because I have had a good pregnancy so far(other then minor hiccups and monitoring) and now this...hopefully it stays away, but now im starting to swell up around my ankles and also having nose bleeds...so im really nervous. We shall see what my dr says on tuesday.Click to expand...

Oh how scary Hon! :hugs: I'm sure you will both be just fine though love! :thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> We haven't told anyone (except people on here) our name either...my aunt and sis-in-law were sat at my mum's one day throwing names out, they came out with the name we have picked, and both stated how much they disliked it...I just sat quietly...had a bit of a waver on the name after that...then realised it is our baby, and we like the name, so I couldn't care what other people think now!!
> 
> I planned on keeping it a big secret but for some reason I always try to get my mom's approval on everything like I am still a little girl...and this time I wish i had just stuck to the plan because i wanted to name dd Madison and she hated it- maybe i should name this one Piper Madison just to get her going!:haha:Click to expand...

I think Piper & Madison iare lovely names! Also, your mom named YOU so YOU name YOUR child! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies - was up at 5 to see hubby off on a week course - been about 10months since we were apart for longer than 2 nights so this will be an odd week for me, was about to start complaining about the time we had to be up then started snapping pics of the dawn ... its so pretty!! - wil add pics when i have them all - suns still making its journey up - lazy thing

:hugs: to you all


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :)

My back is so sore this morning and I think today is going to be a fat feeling day if you know what I mean :dohh:

I have nothing to do today so maybe ill go swimming to make me feel like I've done something exercise wise :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

going to try and upload bump shot

This is today will call it 31 weeks
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/022.jpg


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop lovely bump :)


i've just been to the Naffi and it cost me 9.61Euros for rice crispies, milk (2x1.5L) a lil bag of marshmallows and a 1.5L bottle of cola! - i could get the same in Tesco or Asda for about a fiver!! I miss England


----------



## pichi

Expensive those rice crispies haha... 

That reminds me - I have cocoa pops down stairs :D


----------



## MissyMojo

E2.86 for a 375g box of rice crispies!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Great bump DF :)

Pichi, I have fat days all the time now too! Swimming will be great, I am not allowed to swim though or I'd be going all the time :growlmad:

I also have cocopops and shall make myself a massive bowl in a minute :)

I have just dropped mum off at the station, she is off to Majorca for the week for her last holiday before Chunk comes along! She booked it the day before I ended up in hospital so she is very anxious, but I'll be fine and fatter when she gets back :)


----------



## Dragonfly

shuuuh about rice chrispsiies i have a cracving for rice chrispy buns and my shopping is coming and there ain't ant in it to make them. With william I craved them I ate them in loads lol had to be tesco brand cooking choc though. I have a dish coming for the apple crumble so I can cook that,


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> Great bump DF :)
> 
> Pichi, I have fat days all the time now too! Swimming will be great, I am not allowed to swim though or I'd be going all the time :growlmad:
> 
> I also have cocopops and shall make myself a massive bowl in a minute :)
> 
> I have just dropped mum off at the station, she is off to Majorca for the week for her last holiday before Chunk comes along! She booked it the day before I ended up in hospital so she is very anxious, but I'll be fine and fatter when she gets back :)

i had some cocoa pops mixed with cornflakes - yum yum :haha:

i hate fat days, they're so icky! i was going to do a spot of baby clothes washing today too but the weather is just dull and crap basically. 

i'm sure wee one will still be comfortably sound in your tum till your mum comes back from her hols hehe


----------



## Kellycool

Sophie I am not far away if you need anything just shout ok! Nice bump DF  Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, rice crispies... Might have to have a bowl of cocopops right now actually.. A lady my hubby works with had her baby at 33 weeks yesterday which has really made me think I need to start getting organised!!! BHB, I am sure you will be ok-think positively but keep an eye on the swelling ok! Oh and pichi (and othe hello kitty fans), there is someone selling some CUTE little HK clothes in the Buy Sell Swop section so thought I would let you know
xx


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks Kelly :) where are you :D


----------



## anna matronic

Oooh a little as for me post sorry :)

Chunk is really moving loads at the mo. Different movements to before cos I guess he doesn't have room! Anyway areas of my bump now go really hard when he sticks a foot/leg or something out. Last night above my belly he put what I assume was a foot so I touched it and he moved it away :) So I then started to pat my belly and he kicked that area :cloud9: He normally never responds to me!!


----------



## pichi

ooo thanks kelly. i think my and OH (believe it or not OH is worse than me!) have bought a good few HK clothes for peanut hehe. got cute sleep suits but they only had them in 3-6m

*goes off to look anyways* haha

@anna : peanut doesnt seem to move so much now... i think she's gotten comfy. i know what times of the day/night to look out for movement though so thats fine :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I threw up my breakfast :(


----------



## Kellycool

Sophie I am like 30 mins on the train from East Croydon. Border of Kent and Surrey 

My BH have got so intense lately-perhaps from the rasberry leaf tea? They actually wake me up sometimes!

So what do you lovely ladies think of the name Connah Dylan?


----------



## weezyweu

Thank you for all your support. Just got home from hospital. Basically I am 2cm dilated and cervix thin but long (whatever that means) contractions got to 60% and every 2 mins sat evening and they gave me two lots of 3 steroid injections to mature babies lungs as they thought delivery iminent. However my hospital special care unti is full and would have to be transfered 2-3 hrs away. Labour was stopped and although contractions where registering on monitor this morning only 25-30% and around every 10-20 mins so they where happy
for me to come home. Maternity leave has now started and unable to do anything. Baby posterior so have been told and continuous back ache or pains any stronger to go straight back. If I can make it another 3 weeks they confident baby wont need special care. Me and baby measuring 34 weeks. Is just a waiting game now could be two days could be 7 weeks.

Hope everyone else doing ok.


----------



## megs79

Good luck Weezy :flower:

We've decided not to find out baby's sex, but ust for fun, what would you guess it was from my 31 week bump?! I've got no idea!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0008.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## weezyweu

Looks very much like my bump and we having a boy, however with my first son I was nothing like it, so not much help for you really!!!! i'll stick with boy though


----------



## you&me

megs79 said:


> Good luck Weezy :flower:
> 
> We've decided not to find out baby's sex, but ust for fun, what would you guess it was from my 31 week bump?! I've got no idea!

Your bump looks very similar to mine...and we are having a girl!! :haha:


----------



## pichi

aw i would say a boy bump imo heheh


----------



## ssmith1503

Weezyweu i'm glad baby is staying put for you just now! It's quite bizarre really I just signed in to see if anyone had heard anything. Fingers crossed for you, I guess it's time for you to get resting now! xx


----------



## you&me

Glad you got checked over Weezy...and that they have given you steriods...those jabs work wonders :thumbup: Lets hope baby stays cooking for a bit longer yet. :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Anyone guess what mine is as I dont know from bump pic?


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/022.jpg

anyone guess what mine is from pic?


----------



## weezyweu

Is funny said to oh today every day is a bonus, and now i'll probably go 42 weeks!!!!!!

Sure its a boy thing us girls seem to be much more straight forward. Is great to have so much support on here though. Lets hope we all keep our babies cooking a little longer!!

DF I would say girl looks quite a high bump.


----------



## pichi

ah see im having a girl and i'm carrying very low :dohh: lol don't think you can really tell to he honest


----------



## Dragonfly

its fun guessing though. baby is high up according to scan last week though. They wouldnt let me see scan and after me saying I wanted to guess, they must do that on purpose now. Next scan I will be shouting at them if they do that. I should of this time but the indian doc was rude and taking the piss out of me, even the students where like fake laughing. I havnt ever met a nice indian doc :(


----------



## anna matronic

Kelly - you aren't too far away then :) Maybe when the baby's we should meet up if you like :)

Pichi - It is weird, his movements are still sporadic but mainly later at night he is wide awake. I have read they are asleep most of the time now and only awake like 10% of the time.

Weezy - How scary for you hun, but glad they have stopped labour for now, lets hope he stays cooking some more weeks! Have you been signed off work sick? Mat leave doesn't need to start till 36 weeks if you are off sick related to pregnancy so could get a sick note for a month maybe?

Megs - Great bump there, I think boy too :)

DF - I am sticking with a girl :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

AFM, I am off for a gp appointment, they alternate between GP and mw now so dunno what to expect haha! But must remember to get my sicknote. I'll update on my return.

Love you all :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

my baby is posturer so its all feet and hands out, loads of visible movement. you can see like a foot moving across and me gasping from having the feeling.


----------



## Kellycool

Megs I say boy.. DF, I say girl 
Everyone seems to be thinking I am having a boy.. I have no clue.. So honestly girls, do you not like the name Connah? Be honest i wont be offended I promise!!!! 
Weezy so glad baby is ok and still baking, you take it easy now hey!
Sophie, would be lovely to meet up.. I might come do a spot of baby shopping one morning when Ashton is in nursery so can maybe meet for a coffee or something. Or I might just order everything online while I sit and my ass gets fatter hahahaha


----------



## pichi

how are you pronouncing it kelly?


----------



## you&me

Is it said the same way as Conner? Just a different spelling?


----------



## Kellycool

Ya, but more of an U sound as in UP than ConNOR.. if that makes sense.. haha.. i dont even know if I like it.. and i dont even know if it is a boy.. sooo confused with names and not having ANY!!! Dont even have a single girls name.. goodness


----------



## anna matronic

Kelly that would be brill, let me know when you feel like shopping in the next few weeks then :)

Well that appointment didn't go great :( I always get nervous going to that surgery for some reason, I don't know why!

So my bp was a little high, but was ok the second time he did it. But my pulse was 110 which is NOT GOOD! So at my FAU appointment tomorrow they will re-check it.

My wee showed traces of protein and nitrates, indicating an infection although I have no symptoms. So that has been sent off and will get the results end of the week and probs have antibiotics. they will also re-do wee sample tomorrow. He said if it shows normal something is wrong with their sampling!

Fundus measured 30cm, which is behind by 2 weeks and had also gone down from the 31/32cm it has been lately in the past few weeks. He said this could be due to more fluid loss (which I had Saturday night) or because Chunk has got himself well and truley comfy and dropped right down into my pelvis, so he is well on his way to fully engaging! Or it could be both!

I got a sicknote for 2 weeks, but he said he'll sort one for me every fortnight till I go on maternity leave.

Kelly I like the name Conner, my cousins little boy is called it. Will you pronounce Connah like Conner?


----------



## majm1241

I'm glad you and LO are doing good Weezy! "Stay in there a little longer LO!" :flower:


----------



## Kellycool

Sounds like things are ok! With Ashton I often had protein etc in urine but felt fine but they always made me have anti biotics in case and often it came back ok from lab. It is so different in London-in Kent, we don't see the doc at ALL, only the midwives and they seem much calmer about things.. Hopefully your pulse drops! And I guess Chunky Monkey is settling in there now that he is realised it is way more comfy and warmer than out here.. 
Think I am going off the name the more I think about it.. Arg, just going to call him/her baby number 2


----------



## anna matronic

It is very different in London! When I was inHastings I only ever saw the community midwife, but here it alternates between the midwife and your GP every 2 weeks. So I see the mw in 2 weeks, then this lovely doctor in 4 weeks. He is funny, he is really short too which I noticed today :haha: I suffer from Whitecoat syndrome, but since moving to Hastings my bp was low! So maybe it is a Croydon thing lol x

He didn't seem overly concerned as the baby seems fine, it is just me! But as I have so many appointments they will re-do the tests and monitor it all I guess, so I am not going to panic about it. 

You will think of a name, I had millions, then one just stuck x


----------



## pichi

i have one name that's just stuck and i can't shift it although i want to think of others... i like quite unique original names :blush:


----------



## you&me

I hope all of the tests come back clear and okay Sophie :hugs: and that chunk stays put for a bit longer yet!!


----------



## hinkybinky

Hey girlies - now I'm back at school I just don't get time to read the boards! Glad to hear we are all continuing to cook nicely.

Sending good vibes to weezywu for things to settle down and bubba to keep cooking in there for a while longer.

Went to see MW today - I am so happy as our baby is now head down instead of transverse. Yay, well done bubba! :happydance:

Went to look at the local birthing unit at the weekend - really lovely, we are going to book in there I think. It's a midwife led unit, not attached to a hospital so would need to be transferred if complications arose, but with my optimist hat on I'm not planning on having any complications! (And with my realist hat on I have got back-up plans!). Getting quite excited about the actual labour now. Anyone else?

Soph, I hope things go ok tomorrow when you get the re-checks done. Great that Chunk is head down now as well, although hopefully he's not going to engage too early, for the sake of your bladder!


----------



## Kellycool

Well tell me your millions then, sharing is caring!!!!! Our other boy maybe is Deacon..


Silas how is your studying going, been thinking about you


----------



## anna matronic

Ok can I be selfish though and not tell you the name I have chosen though :rofl: I think I have posted it loads on here anyways, it's just a name not MY name that I own! The names I had were fairly boring and Traditional though but there might be one you hadn;t thought of although I doubt it! Ben, James, Henry, Rhys and Zack were the names before he became **** :haha: I'll tell you if you wanna know, I love his name but refuse to call him it until he is here!

Thanks Dani, my mw appointments were always so positive, so its a bit crap when you go and things are not perfect. I feel fine in myself though so hopefully everything is fine and nothing a few antibiotics won't sort out!

Hinky - How is school? I really miss being back at work although have got into the lazy cow swing of things now! I am back down end of the week and over the weekend as need to drop in my sicknote to work and go back to my flat and make sure it hasn't burnt down :D Glas bubs is head down now, they say most babies turn around 32 weeks so we are both on the right track now yay!! I am have resigned myself to a boring hospital labour, what I have been through the past through weeks I couldn;t give a rats arse anymore about water births and hypnobirthing and all that, I just want him here safe and will just do as I am told :D


----------



## Kellycool

Think you have told us your name Sophie  And it is really cute.. Reece was the other boy name we had for Ashton so maybe, if it is a boy, we will just use that.. Gald bubs are turning around


----------



## Dragonfly

so i finished my course again of anto biotics and here comes the infection again for the 4th time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sick of calling midwives and docs only to be told yes here is some more anti biotics ! my pee def has blood in it and its sore to pee and i tested with a urine strip that i dont even know the meaning of the colours and two changed colour so theres more than one thing in there thats not good. I had 1 positive on wed now 2 . It was 6 once! why wont this go away!???


----------



## Kellycool

DF maybe they will give you anti biotics until 37 weeks and then just induce you..


----------



## anna matronic

DF, that is so shit :( Yeah I'd see if they would give you a longer course too, but something is wrong somehwere they should properly check it out?

My wee was "offensive" apparently, well it was FMU which is normally potent anyway but add a uti to that and yuck :haha:

I got my GTT results back finally, blood sugar level was 4 which is brilliant and at the lower end of normal. So pleased about that!

I don't think I have anything to add I am just bored. Oh I know I bought some ready meals from tesco (and stocked up on more wipes lol BOG2F) so for dinner shall I have

- Lasagne
- Mac cheese
- Pasta bake

All sounds so temptin bluergh I just want crisps and chocolate :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

They said that it may well be something they cant treat till after pregnancy if it dosnt go away and when i am on anti biotics its ok but when i stop within a day its back again! I cant keep taking them the side effects are horrible. The consultant said i had some sensitivity to them??? wrote another one i could take on my card if it came back. I know you can be prune when preg but this is never ending! I do not want early labour :(


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> so i finished my course again of anto biotics and here comes the infection again for the 4th time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sick of calling midwives and docs only to be told yes here is some more anti biotics ! my pee def has blood in it and its sore to pee and i tested with a urine strip that i dont even know the meaning of the colours and two changed colour so theres more than one thing in there thats not good. I had 1 positive on wed now 2 . It was 6 once! why wont this go away!???


hi hun the colours all change, so i wouldnt worry about that much as its just ph level aswel, cant remember off the top o my head but im sure if the leukisites one turns purple that indicates infection could be wrong so dont worry about 2 changing colour, hope u get it sorted sounds nasty x


----------



## Happyhayley

Well I'm going today to the doctors to hear that always lovely heartbeat sound. I should also find out my gestational diabetes test results and if the ultrasound I got if everything looked eh okay and if they finally got the shots of the heart they were having trouble getting.


----------



## Dragonfly

purple is purple its the green that turned to a Leighton beige and the beige to a green . And i am burning and dreading going for a pee as all I got out as usual was some dark stuff and I know theres blood in there.


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Hinky - How is school? I really miss being back at work although have got into the lazy cow swing of things now! I am back down end of the week and over the weekend as need to drop in my sicknote to work and go back to my flat and make sure it hasn't burnt down :D Glas bubs is head down now, they say most babies turn around 32 weeks so we are both on the right track now yay!! I am have resigned myself to a boring hospital labour, what I have been through the past through weeks I couldn;t give a rats arse anymore about water births and hypnobirthing and all that, I just want him here safe and will just do as I am told :D

It's nice being back but I am missing having a class - finding myself offering to cover people's classes, and stopping random children in the corridors just for a chat! If you have time when you're down let me know (are you going to Chella's shower?).

A boring hospital labour is fine! I think I went a bit overboard on the ante-natal prep, so don't want it all to be a waste! Would be happy to deliver safely in the Conquest, if that's what it comes to. Although judging by your experiences there I'd rather not :)


----------



## anna matronic

Yes, I am going to it on Saturday :)

The conquest looked ok once you have had the baby and the midwives were great, I'd have had no issue having my baby there!

Just found out I have been given a form this year, not that I am there. But it is the worst "house" in the school and am trying to get a class list to see what horrors are in it for my return. I wasn't even told, stupid school :(


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Well tell me your millions then, sharing is caring!!!!! Our other boy maybe is Deacon..
> 
> 
> Silas how is your studying going, been thinking about you

Was surprised to see this :haha:

Its going alright, this week is my last week. Will be finished on the 19th. :thumbup: Just hoping I pass as of now. Have to do my finals this week and all .. but thats ok because that means its almost over!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Omg smell of fairy fabric softner wafting from tumble dryer!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

been to hospital today had a little scare, nothing serious tho. Basically, about half and hour after hubby left me to go home I had a leakage, felt like id weed myself, i even had to check for blood. Changed underwear and got soaked again and then went to toilet to wipe and there was bright green thick snot like discharge. I text my cousin and said does this sound like and infectiona and replied that she thought i might be leaking fluid and losing my plug and to ring assessment unit. Well I did and she wanted me to come in. They moniter baby on a trace, she was very active but had quite a high heartrate and quite a lot of accelerations, which could indicate she was distressed or just that she was having a whale of a time jumping around in there! Apparantly they were concerned that the bright green discharge could indicate meconium present (baby poo) as mixed with all of our bits and bobs, comes out bright thick green in discharge form. So I had an internal and neck of womb still closed so all looks fine, she said there was quite a lot of discharge there which may indicate an infection (should I just walk around the house with no nickers on this time?? haha - Bolton Midwife told me this at 28 week app when i thought i had one) they took some swabs and I get results on thurs, but i wouldnt be suprised if i had a little infection to be honest. I felt like a fraud and I could here some of the mw talking about me while getting the trace... i didnt want to come in I was told too lol! 

She really panicked me telling me if it was meconium, I would have to be started off. Was by myself and my husband 160 miles away so im so pleased everything was ok, baby needs to cook a lil bit longer


DF - my cravings are the smell of fabric softner, mainly lenor and other cleaning products inc bleach.. i often bleach the dishclothes so my hands smell of bleach xx


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies - its taking longer and longer too catch up - roll on my maternity leave... just so I can keep up! :haha:

GL Weezy - hope your LO holds on as long as possible! 

Kelly - I think Connah goes really well with Ashton, thats one of the things you need to think of when choosing names too :)

Still no early sparklers, which is fab - hope we can all still hang on at least till Oct! :thumbup:

What name you chosen Pichi?

Hinky, Im bricking it about labour but then I don't have my antenatal course till 2nd Oct, so I guess Im just unprepared?

DF - Im sorry too hear your still suffering :( I had similar issues if you remember and they started to clear Fri/Sat and Im feeling a lot better now -I just used cream and cleaned/applied it often and also used ice packs to help with the swelling

AM - When are you due back into work? Surely there won't be much school time left? so at least you won't have the 'demon' class for too long?

oh and Im 80% pregnant now woo hoo!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

When my waters where broke in labour william had meconium in it, they had him checked so many times thinking there was defo something wrong as that can lead to probs and lucky enough nothing. I think it had just happened before he was born while in labour as we where both stressed. Scary though . I am still craping it about labour early. 

I was addicted to fairy fab conditioner from when i was preg with william. So fresh, clean and pure . I sniff new baby clothes all the time. Tesco non bio powder goes well with it,. I am a washing powder addict, changed so many times i always end up with fairy in the end.


----------



## Dragonfly

swelling gone LOL pants that was from the side effects of anti biotic before last anti biotic now its infection again. I have midwife on wed will have her check urine.


----------



## pichi

lolpants said:


> Hello Ladies - its taking longer and longer too catch up - roll on my maternity leave... just so I can keep up! :haha:
> 
> GL Weezy - hope your LO holds on as long as possible!
> 
> Kelly - I think Connah goes really well with Ashton, thats one of the things you need to think of when choosing names too :)
> 
> Still no early sparklers, which is fab - hope we can all still hang on at least till Oct! :thumbup:
> 
> What name you chosen Pichi?
> 
> Hinky, Im bricking it about labour but then I don't have my antenatal course till 2nd Oct, so I guess Im just unprepared?
> 
> DF - Im sorry too hear your still suffering :( I had similar issues if you remember and they started to clear Fri/Sat and Im feeling a lot better now -I just used cream and cleaned/applied it often and also used ice packs to help with the swelling
> 
> AM - When are you due back into work? Surely there won't be much school time left? so at least you won't have the 'demon' class for too long?
> 
> oh and Im 80% pregnant now woo hoo!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

we've not chosen a name. i really loved Kitty but, because i am a huge fan of Hello Kitty people may think i'm taking the piss slightly :dohh: which i wouldn't be! i genuinely think Kitty is a cute girls name


----------



## anna matronic

Kitty is lovely :) We had a Kitty at school, she was school leader and got straight A's and A*'s :)

lolpants, I am not going back to work as yes there is only 5 weeks to go and it would be too much of a pain to slot back in for a few weeks just to bugger off again. Plus I have too many appointments, I'd be in and out all the time anyway. So I'll have them when I go back in June, as they are my form I take full rap for them when they are bad, thats why I don't want shit kids, lots of extra work!!


----------



## anna matronic

GossipGirly said:


> been to hospital today had a little scare, nothing serious tho. Basically, about half and hour after hubby left me to go home I had a leakage, felt like id weed myself, i even had to check for blood. Changed underwear and got soaked again and then went to toilet to wipe and there was bright green thick snot like discharge. I text my cousin and said does this sound like and infectiona and replied that she thought i might be leaking fluid and losing my plug and to ring assessment unit. Well I did and she wanted me to come in. They moniter baby on a trace, she was very active but had quite a high heartrate and quite a lot of accelerations, which could indicate she was distressed or just that she was having a whale of a time jumping around in there! Apparantly they were concerned that the bright green discharge could indicate meconium present (baby poo) as mixed with all of our bits and bobs, comes out bright thick green in discharge form. So I had an internal and neck of womb still closed so all looks fine, she said there was quite a lot of discharge there which may indicate an infection (should I just walk around the house with no nickers on this time?? haha - Bolton Midwife told me this at 28 week app when i thought i had one) they took some swabs and I get results on thurs, but i wouldnt be suprised if i had a little infection to be honest. I felt like a fraud and I could here some of the mw talking about me while getting the trace... i didnt want to come in I was told too lol!
> 
> She really panicked me telling me if it was meconium, I would have to be started off. Was by myself and my husband 160 miles away so im so pleased everything was ok, baby needs to cook a lil bit longer
> 
> 
> DF - my cravings are the smell of fabric softner, mainly lenor and other cleaning products inc bleach.. i often bleach the dishclothes so my hands smell of bleach xx

Scary stuff! Glad all seems ok though :) I know what you mean about feeling like a fraud. It is how I have felt as some docs have said I haven't leaked at all. Even though it was confirmed through a speculum exam! Are they going to monitor you more?


----------



## GossipGirly

no they just said that I need to ring for results on thursday and if I have anything else I need to come bk in and wear a pad to moniter it, and then see my midwife when i get home as im staying with family at the moment xx


----------



## pichi

Glad you got checked up. I've had the greeny stuff too :s maybe I should mention that on thurs to my midwife. Peanuts movements seem to be less too *grumble*


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ugh.....IM EXHAUSTED! i have had four hours of sleep in a little over 24 hours....My stepson has been in the hospital with a flu-like virus(the dr said). I was there yesterday from 4-9pm, then from 11-5am and then 10-2....he is finally discharge for doing better, but im so tired. It was scary though for a little while there, he wouldnt eat or drink and they had to give him an iv both times he was there(had to hold him down with his mom's help and the nurses for the iv....hardest thing i have had to do :( ) 

AFM...im just going to go to sleep, bubs is doing good though. She is still kicking and rolling around at her normal times, so Im not too worried about her. I just hope i dont get sick again...im SOOOOO over being sick.

Sorry for the rant :S


----------



## anna matronic

Pichi don't worry about the movements reducing, Chunk has been really quiet today aswell.

I have had a bit of a scare, not pregnancy related though. Gos all I do is moan I am such a hypochondriact I am sorry ladies.

I phone up my old doctors to get my GTT results today and was told they were as follows:

Blood sugar level - 4 (normal)
GFR - 60ml

Now I didn't know what GFR was so I googled it (big fail!!) It looks like it is the rate at which the kidneys process the sugar. A GFR of less than 60 suggests there has been kidney damage. WTF could I have kidney damage? I know I drank load before I got pregnant but jeez, I am actually shitting it a bit. I'll mention it tomorrow and could well be barking up the wrong tree, but woah this has scared me!!

Anyone know about this?


----------



## majm1241

GossipGirly said:


> been to hospital today had a little scare, nothing serious tho. Basically, about half and hour after hubby left me to go home I had a leakage, felt like id weed myself, i even had to check for blood. Changed underwear and got soaked again and then went to toilet to wipe and there was bright green thick snot like discharge. I text my cousin and said does this sound like and infectiona and replied that she thought i might be leaking fluid and losing my plug and to ring assessment unit. Well I did and she wanted me to come in. They moniter baby on a trace, she was very active but had quite a high heartrate and quite a lot of accelerations, which could indicate she was distressed or just that she was having a whale of a time jumping around in there! Apparantly they were concerned that the bright green discharge could indicate meconium present (baby poo) as mixed with all of our bits and bobs, comes out bright thick green in discharge form. So I had an internal and neck of womb still closed so all looks fine, she said there was quite a lot of discharge there which may indicate an infection (should I just walk around the house with no nickers on this time?? haha - Bolton Midwife told me this at 28 week app when i thought i had one) they took some swabs and I get results on thurs, but i wouldnt be suprised if i had a little infection to be honest. I felt like a fraud and I could here some of the mw talking about me while getting the trace... i didnt want to come in I was told too lol!
> 
> She really panicked me telling me if it was meconium, I would have to be started off. Was by myself and my husband 160 miles away so im so pleased everything was ok, baby needs to cook a lil bit longer
> 
> 
> DF - my cravings are the smell of fabric softner, mainly lenor and other cleaning products inc bleach.. i often bleach the dishclothes so my hands smell of bleach xx

How scary! I hope you don't have an infection My Dear! :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

GUH! sometimes I wish I didn't know anyone and didn't have friends because they are more work then needed.

My friend on facebook writes to me saying we haven't talked and she doesn't even know if I want to be her friend anymore. SO I write back trying to be nice and say I'm just busy just because we don't talk doesn't mean anything It's just life is busy. Try not to take it so personally. (because this is a very needy friend who takes everything PERSONALLY) 

So she writes back You don't know anything about my life. I lived with a guy for 9 months and you didn't even know his name (to be fair I never got to meet this guy and she moved in with him after they dated for 1 month and I didn't think that was a good idea and now they've broken up so it doesn't really matter that I never knew his name)

So I decide to let her really know how I felt. and here is what I wrote back word for word. 

"You are right I didn't know his name but I think you did tell me and I just forgot. I don't forget things to be mean to people or because I don't want to know its just that when your son is disabled it takes over your life.

We have known for over a year now what is wrong with Ben and Kevin and I still tear up when we see normal children or when they explain to us how much or how little he is going to understand in life. When he crys and I can't figure out why I get really upset because I know by now he should be able to talk to me and Ben doesn't even know his own name.

My life has changed from thinking about cute outfits to buy for Ben to how to save up enough money for his medication or his walker he needs. We are selling our house because it has to many stairs for Ben and if we could save money we could save up to buy a wheelchair van which we will need in the next 3 to 5 years. Ben may also need botox treatments in his arms and legs to help him not get stiff. And Botox is not cheap.

I spend 2 days a week in therapy sessions for Ben and if there is any other doctors appointments on top of that I have to schedule that in as well. I am looking forward to having the baby just so I no longer have my own doctor to go to anymore.

I am worrying about how to take care of 2 of them at the same time. How to make sure Ben gets all the care he needs while still giving my 2nd the love he deserves.

I am not trying to say poor me or pity me. I just want you to understand why I may be more forgetful or not as good a friend as maybe I should be. 


Anyways she writes back that she wasn't trying to be rude she just wanted to know if I even wanted a friendship or not. GUHHHHH AT THIS POINT NO I DON'T I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOUR STUPID CRAP


----------



## anna matronic

Hayley, sometimes people find it difficult to understand. Ben takes up a lot of your time and you have a lot to worry about as you have mentioned and along with the new baby you are going to be even busier. The thing I haven learnt about friends is the real ones are still there even if you don't talk for a while x


----------



## majm1241

I agree with Anna! Also, last week a "friend" tried to start drama with me on my FB page as well. All for nothing. I have not talked to the girl in months and it did not mean I dislike her, only we were/are both busy!! I was so upset and deleted her comments because that is embarrassing and I really dislike drama and don't want my friends seeing that crap and am too old for that crap. Being that she is in her mid 40's she is too old for it too! Some people just like DRAMA! :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

This friend is single with no kids so she really doesn't get how a baby changes your life. When I was pregnant with Ben she actually said to me "don't be one of those moms whos whole life is about their children" I try to have some balance. We go on date night once a month and I have other interests like Yoga but for the most part yes my child is my life and I am proud to be a mother who cares that much to make her child her number 1 priority.


----------



## majm1241

Wow! Duh, your child should ALWAYS be #1! Geez! :dohh: Some people! This friend I have is a grandma and her grandson lives with her. I tried 3 times to invite her to hang out and she claimed she was busy so I stopped asking. I was not hurt. Just thought she was busy and she was a Bitch to me on FB and it was ALL out of the blue!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Happyhayley said:


> This friend is single with no kids so she really doesn't get how a baby changes your life. When I was pregnant with Ben she actually said to me "don't be one of those moms whos whole life is about their children" I try to have some balance. We go on date night once a month and I have other interests like Yoga but for the most part yes my child is my life and I am proud to be a mother who cares that much to make her child her number 1 priority.

Well that is exactly what someone with no kids would say!!! In fact it is something I myself would probably have said. Oh how things change! Especially as Ben needs more of your time than other kids might!

I think it is important to have some balance in life. I know I am going to need it and still want to have some kiind of a social life. But I have already started saying to friends who are planning things either I can't go, or the baby comes too or I will have to see if I can get a sitter. My life will revolve around him! If people don't like it then they can bloody do one :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Anna's right, the real friends are those who maybe you don't get to see or talk to every day but when you call them, you can still chat for hours! This weekend I met up with 7 of my best friends from uni, I hadn't seen them for over a year and we've all had big things going on in our lives over that time-babies, buying first houses, promotions at work etc. Those big things mean that we haven't had as much time to meet up as we live all over the country but as soon as we got together, it was as if we'd never been apart! Except that this time I wasn't drunk with the rest of them :haha:
You have lots to deal with Hayley and your friend should understand that. :hugs: I want to have time to enjoy being a mum and although I don't want to lose touch with any of my friends, he or she will always be my priority.


----------



## Kellycool

Shame Hayley-Iam sure you don't need freinds like that who are seemingly so selfish! Her loss really..

GossG, what a big scare, hope you are ok and if there is an infection it can be controlled..

Silas-you are SOOOOOOO close to the end now!!!!!! Hope you have some kind of mini celebration planned, perhaps a massage or something-if you lived closer I wuold babysit Joseph so you could go out for lunch/dinner with OH  

Sophie, I wouldn't be worried about your kidneys if the docs aren't hahaha, made me laugh saying how much you used to drink hahaha.. Me too me too (before Ashton) and I dont miss it ONE bit!

Pichi, keep an eye on those movements hun, I also think Kitty is a nice name 

Oooohh, I love bleach and am constantly bleaching the toilets, bath, drains anything really. Love washing powders too mmmmm and disinfectant spray.. DH thinks I have lots the plot hee hee...

No news from me, still thinking on names,, I think I like names ending in ah.. Like maybe Kylah for a girl or Micah (but DH only likes it for a girl, which I do too I guess)

Anyways, off to playgroup with my little man..

xx


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and Lolpants, 80% is an 'A' where I come from  NICE ONE!! BHB, rant away hun-thats what we are here for xx


----------



## weezyweu

Fingers crossed for you Anna it must be a baby boy thing!!!!!!!!!! I asked doctor at hospital for sick note and they said because I was over 29 weeks I had to start maternity leave and not sick note. Work being really good and at the minute they aren't letting hr know I am off so hopefully mat pay want change. Started making a quilt and crochet blanket to pass time. Quilt going to be a play quilt crochet not going too well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weezyweu

gossipgirl - hope all is well. Dont feel bad for going in hospital, I did when I'd had no movement and on Saturday thought was being a paranoid mum but in the end if we hadn't of gone could of been a different story and at the end of the day our babies are still cooking and ok!!!!


----------



## pichi

After mentioning that she wasn't very active she had a proper dance about for about 15/20 mins :) so all is good.

Hip pain last night was terrible though! Never had it like that before! It seems to be ok now :)

Hope everyone is well this morn


----------



## Ro2212

I'm due 16th Nov :) 9 weeks to go....


----------



## anna matronic

weezyweu said:


> Fingers crossed for you Anna it must be a baby boy thing!!!!!!!!!! I asked doctor at hospital for sick note and they said because I was over 29 weeks I had to start maternity leave and not sick note. Work being really good and at the minute they aren't letting hr know I am off so hopefully mat pay want change. Started making a quilt and crochet blanket to pass time. Quilt going to be a play quilt crochet not going too well!!!!!!!!!!

Excuse my french but that is bollocks! I am 32 weeks and have just got a sicknote and will continue to get one till my work force me onto mat pay. You can get a sicknote up to 36 weeks. Go back to you r doctor and demand a sicknote!!


----------



## anna matronic

I am off to the Fetal Assessment Unit again for the weekly check! I have slept in as didn;t sleep last night and my appointment is in 1 minute :haha: but I have called and am going to go in now.

Speak to you girls later x


----------



## Dragonfly

Ro2212 said:


> I'm due 16th Nov :) 9 weeks to go....

Me to! :thumbup: single digit weeks!!! eeek!


----------



## Bartness

Wow, after being offline for a few days, there sure was a bit to catch up on...

Hayley, dont worry about this so call friend, she's not worth your time. As all the other ladies said, a real friend is someone who you can pick up right where you left off from! And I will be honest, I only have one really good friend, and we hardly see eachother or talk. Last time we saw each other was in June, at her baby shower, and she wont be able to attend mine in October (its her hubbies birthday, the day of my shower, and his frist birthday as a daddy). 

Also thanks ladies for the anniversary wishes, not much was done though. I was so exhausted after working a week of Over time, that I crashed about 15 minutes after I got home from work, and didnt wake until Sunday morning. I was exhausted.

I went to hobby lobby with my mom yesterday, bought letters, and paint to spell out Jaxon. SO cute. But now I have like 500 crafting ideas for Jaxon's bed room and baby gifts for my good friends. Friday is payday, and I'll be back at the hobby lobby!


----------



## weezyweu

Thanks Anna I think a visit to the doctor is necessary!!!! To be honest although I was well looked after wasnt overly impressed at all, lots of conflicting info given to me and a midwife even made up notes in my book. Having not had a urine test since getting admitted in which they found protein, apparently yesterday I must have wee'd in my sleep as she had tested it and it was clear!!!! 

Hope all has gone well for you on your visit. keep us posted.


----------



## ssmith1503

Anna Matronic is right about the sickness, you may be forced to start your maternity leave and pay if you are off with a pregnancy-related illness in the last four weeks of your pregnancy. So you can claim sick pay till 36 weeks, but even so if it is a pregnancy related sickness this must be recorded separately so it can't be used against you in disciplinary or redundancy purposes!


----------



## Happyhayley

I forgot to say that my doctor told me at my last appointment that he now wants to see me every 2 weeks instead of once a month. It's nice to be far enough along now for that but its kind of annoying to have to go every 2 weeks now pay the 2 bucks for parking get measured and weighed and pee in the cup. Hear the heartbeat (best part of the visit) and then get sent on my way.


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Hope your all well? :hugs:

Pichi I love the name Kitty!! I never even thought of that name - good job I have settled on Phoebe, otherwise I'd be stealing it!! :haha:

Ive just got back from MW appt - and now my baby is wrong way round!! MW said if she hasn't turned by next appt (in 2 weeks) they will scan me and talk about options - which I know from being on here is either a risky painful procedure to turn her physically or a c sect She has given me a sheet of exercises to do that can help with turning baby naturally, so Im gonna do them everyday! Other than that everything is fine... but I am panicking now that she won't turn!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Hope she turns Lol.. Have you got a gym ball?? That is what turned my LO (although maybe he/she has turned again who knows).. Otherwise I have heard hand stands in the pool? Holding thumbs!!!!


----------



## pichi

is it a silly thing to kinda worry that i'm having a monster baby? i don't think i am just now but i'm just scared she's going to come out at like 11lbs or something! Lol


i'm sure baby will turn lolpants. bet they're just doing it to wind you up :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I will have a lot of catching up to do it seems! Lol.

Today I am going after that Algebra final ... :|
I am scared to death as it is 20% of my final grade! :wacko: But, hopefully it'll be alright.

My OH has been home from work the last 2 days and he is driving me insane. Its terrible to say, but I cannot wait until he goes back tomorrow! :wacko: Gosh I sound so mean ... but spending too much time together and we tend to get on each others nerves .... A LOT. Lol.

We are going to be moving either this weekend or next week to our new apartment! :happydance: Now, I am not too happy about moving in itself, but glad to be leaving this stupid apartment complex we live in now ... and my stupid, stupid neighbors! 

Have a good day ladies - or night, depending on where you live I suppose! :) :wave:


----------



## forgodssake

weezyweu said:


> Fingers crossed for you Anna it must be a baby boy thing!!!!!!!!!! I asked doctor at hospital for sick note and they said because I was over 29 weeks I had to start maternity leave and not sick note. Work being really good and at the minute they aren't letting hr know I am off so hopefully mat pay want change. Started making a quilt and crochet blanket to pass time. Quilt going to be a play quilt crochet not going too well!!!!!!!!!!

This is NOT true and the Dr is WRONG!!

Speak to your GP about a sick note - your employer can only "force" you onto mat leave if 1) your illness is pregnancy related and 2) you are 36 weeks +

Jo
xx


----------



## forgodssake

Ro2212 said:


> I'm due 16th Nov :) 9 weeks to go....

Me too :D


----------



## Kellycool

GOOD LUCK Silas-let us know how it goes.. I have the opposite with my DH. Hardly see each other as he works long hours and is a really devoted runner so runs 6 times a week.. That is half the reason why we are moving back to SA, so we get more time together and more importantly, he can see Ashton and this little guppy in my tummy more often


----------



## pinklizzy

Feeling really down tonight, had a horrible MW appt this afternoon and left in tears. My MW has left so I met my new named MW for the first time today, don't feel like she listened to my concerns about having to deliver in hospital, I feel like I'm failing my baby because my BMI is high-all she talked about were the things that can go wrong, I'm too fat for her to be able to feel bubs properly etc etc.
It's just taken all the excitement I was starting to feel after being so worried for the first two trimesters out of my pregnancy and I'm totally dreading labour. Just want to hide in bed and stay there until November :cry:


----------



## anna matronic

What a bitch PinkLizzy :growlmad:

Well I have JUST got back from a mammoth 8 hours at the hospital today. I went for my normal weekly checks which were all fine. Fundus measured 33 today (30 yesterday) I hate the inconsistency! Anyway my wee was the issue as I knew from yesterday so she sent me down to triage to have a "quick" word with the doctor and maybe get some antibiotics (my penicillin allergy was causing a slight problem for some reason!) So this was at 1.30 this afternoon! I got examined at 5.30pm. All is ok, cervix is closed, bubs is still head down but floating on the brim today!

I got my antibiotics at five to bloody 7 :growlmad:

The hospital I am at is a massive university hospital, the care I got was fantastic, when I eventually got it. That is a joke isn't it, 6 hours to get some antibiotics for a UTI!!!!

Pichi I too worry about having a giant baby, but he has a small head according to scans, so easier to push out I hope :haha:

Bartness, I want to get some letter to spell out chunks name but am too scared to do it now in case I change my mind on his name, but it is such a good idea.

I am considering having a cast made of my bump out of plaster of paris. Anyone done this before or considered it?


----------



## Kellycool

Are you having him at St Georges Sophie? 

How annoying.. And I def think head size matters more than weight.. It's normal to worry Pichi.. but you will be ace! Sorry Lizzy, how annoying-don't let her get to you though and stay excited ok!!!!

xx


----------



## anna matronic

No, Mayday. I am wishing I did go to St Georges now! Credit to Mayday they have been fantastic with my transfer and care so far, but today was a joke. Severely understaffed!


----------



## forgodssake

Sophie, they're all the same - I waited 4 hours for some anti b's the other week before they would discharge me - not sure why they can't just give you the prescription?!

Not sure about head size but my 8lb 5.5oz baby was much easier to evict than my 6lb 1oz one although I do also fear a whopper!!!


----------



## Ro2212

Dragonfly said:


> Ro2212 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 16th Nov :) 9 weeks to go....
> 
> Me to! :thumbup: single digit weeks!!! eeek!Click to expand...

I can never decide if it's going too slow or too fast! Most days I'm impatient, then I have the odd day where I want to freeze time so my head can catch up lol.


----------



## GossipGirly

rgh its so dragging for me im due the 12th i feel like bnb and tickers and countdown apps on my fb just slow the whole process down if i wasnt tracking everything i would forget about being pregnant and get on with life ... kind of lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

wow....time is going slow AGAIN!!!! But then again, i might be having my baby here in 3-4 weeks :S scary. Im starting to freak out a little bit, did all of you ladies that have had babies before feel like this with your first?


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening girls. So much to catch up on, you have all been chatty today!

Lizzy, I am sorry your new MW is a bit of a cowbag, please don't let her ruin such an exciting time for you :hug:

We had our 1st Hypnobirthing class last night, it was very interesting and I am looking forward to next week. I am actually feeling really positive about the birth now that I have something to focus on. I just need Herbert to do his/her bit now and MOVE or my hubby may just throttle me for making him take the classes (not to mention the waste of £200!) Ho-hum :blush:

Yesterday I started my hospital bag shopping, although I have to say, my bag looks more like I am going on a spa break than off to hospital :rofl:

Just had a lovely long soak in the bath, Herbert was making my tummy go really lopsided by sticking something large and round (possibly a bum) out at the sides. He didn't seem to like me poking it :haha:

Just noticed my ticker says *50 days* to go :shock: It only seems like yesterday when I was excited about going into double digits!


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon has been quite today....I told him if he doesnt move around more tomorrow we'll be going to the ER. But then the last four days he's been a total nut case, so he's probably just resting up today...tomorrow he'll be crazy again. Well its off to the company pickinick for a free dinner.


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> wow....time is going slow AGAIN!!!! But then again, i might be having my baby here in 3-4 weeks :S scary. Im starting to freak out a little bit, did all of you ladies that have had babies before feel like this with your first?

oh yes and more this time, :wacko:


----------



## Ro2212

blkhairbeauty said:


> wow....time is going slow AGAIN!!!! But then again, i might be having my baby here in 3-4 weeks :S scary. Im starting to freak out a little bit, did all of you ladies that have had babies before feel like this with your first?

I went from being majorly excited to majorly terrified daily. I've been like it with both. I think it's just one of those things that goes with pregnancy tbh. :wacko:


----------



## ssmith1503

My stomach won't stop growling, i'm not hungry though anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Happyhayley

I also started my hospital bag. I bought a few things from the dollar store like socks and a notepad and pen and a suduko book. And then today I went shopping and got 2 kinds of PJ's, a night gown and a pants a shirt one because I really like pants and I made sure they would go above my tummy but I bought the night dress even though I dont like nighties because what if pants are just not working with the surgery scar. I also bought huge panties. And I bought a car seat cover for winter babies which I really wanted. I am using my new diaper bag we bought as my hospital bag because we bought it double big for 2 kids stuff but it has so many pockets and so much room and a shoulder strap I figured might as well get 2 uses out of it.


----------



## rowleypolie

Ro2212 said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> wow....time is going slow AGAIN!!!! But then again, i might be having my baby here in 3-4 weeks :S scary. Im starting to freak out a little bit, did all of you ladies that have had babies before feel like this with your first?
> 
> I went from being majorly excited to majorly terrified daily. I've been like it with both. I think it's just one of those things that goes with pregnancy tbh. :wacko:Click to expand...

to answer beauty- yes! the wait before the first was awful! i cried quite a bit-i thought she would never get here- and then i was a week late- this time is much different

ro- this is also how i feel- i get all excited when i see her move in my belly or i open her drawers just to stare at her clothes but then at the same moment i cry because i am so nervous and worried about everything!!!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ok, well im glad im not alone. :S

Good news :) my mom bought the baby a crib, im so excited!!!! And im so ready for saturday to be here!


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG my ticker is up a box! shit shit shit shit shit shit! nervous, place a mess feel disorganized I like to be ready for these things really early.


----------



## Cocobelle

DF, well done on your box move :happydance: just one more box to go!


----------



## pichi

32 weeks today :happydance: only 8 more to go now!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey all 

:hugs: to you all x 
woke up this morning - and i think my bumps dropped a bit .... i need the loo more, and no longer feel like nudger is living under my ribs! 
been to aquanatal this morning and on way back stopped into davids work to see if i had post ( all post goes to the MRS not houses out here) i got all excited when i saw parcels from www.favouritesweets.co.uk - hoped it was mine and the girls order - was davids order hopefuly mine comes soon.


----------



## anna matronic

Wow MM - What sweet have you ordered? I had to be dragged away from the PicknMix stand at Victoria at the weekend :haha:

We are certainly entering scary territory now ladies. I suppose I keep thinking 8 weeks to go but maybe 9 and a half (although our family delivers on time or early babies fingers x'ed!!)

DF - OMG penultimate box haha! I think I have moved on to mine to and am now housing a honeydew melon, can't check till I post this!! It stays on that for 4 long weeks though :(

I finally had a great nights sleep, went to bed really late, like 2am but didn't have to get up so slept till half 10! Then have found a mouse stomach my cat sems to have had fun with last night, I can't touch it yuck!!

I have sent out my invite list for my sis to organise my baby shower yay! Also I MUST get my bag ready and keep it with me after I nearly got kept in last night and had nothing on me!

Well today for me is tidying the house before returning to the Sussex seaside and my home for a few days. Fingers X'ed my leccie didn't run out and I don't find a freezer full of defrosted food tomorrow!!


----------



## anna matronic

Nope, still housing a Squash :(


----------



## MissyMojo

My order :D
Refresher Bars
Cola Bottle
Aniseed Balls
Watermelon and Apple Fizz Balls
Apple Whips

my friend jodie ordered
fizzy bottles, fizzy dummies and rasbery bonbons

Alison ordered Rhubarb n custards (x2)

Sherrie went gaga and got - choc peanuts, lemon bonbons, peardrops, swizzles minis, dolly mix, jelly mix 

£2.05 per 1/4 (250g)


----------



## anna matronic

Wow, so it isn't too expenisive to get the sent out to you?

I want Picknmix now, but have decided I am going to start a healthy streek in the home straight :D

so far I have had 2 bowls of cocopops :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

its 4.95 for postage - which is why myself alison jodie and sherrie put one big order together


----------



## pichi

oooh pick n mix *drools* i love www.AmericanSweets.co.uk
www.aquarterof.co.uk mmmmm

there was another one that was really good for pennie sweets but i forget the name :dohh:

haha i have a soft spot for squishy sweeties :blush:


----------



## anna matronic

Where I work is an old town https://www.visitrye.co.uk/ for anyone interested in having a look :haha:

Anyway they have a couple of old sweet shops with hundreds of different sweets in those big tubs and they still sell them by the quarter :D


----------



## pichi

i REALLY have a hankering for candycorn now for some particular reason unbeknown to be! i remember having it as a kiddy when i was over in Florida and couldn't get enough of the stuff... *drools*

i do have rosey Apples sitting beside me though nom nom

happy 32w Anna btw :D:flower:


----------



## you&me

Glad they finally sorted you out Sophie...after a long wait around!!

I was admitted to hospital on monday night, showing protein in my urine...so they panicked and admitted me, did liver function tests, traces etc etc.

Saw my consultant after a growth scan on tuesday morning...baby is weighing 4 and a half pounds :happydance: I have not got pre-eclampsia again!! She is still breech and has til my next scan in 4 weeks to turn otherwise it's a definate section again...if she does turn before then the consultant still wants me to attempt a VBAC...she is adament she will not be delivering this baby early unless the blood pressure situation leaves her absolutely no choice...so things are looking good once again :thumbup:


----------



## Kellycool

Had my MW appointemtn today and everything is fine. Measuring 33 weeks esaxctly as it was 3 weeks ago??!!! Weird.. And the midwife said he/she is till head down YAY but said babba is lying in a strange position and she couldnt work it out, like there was something hard where there shouldn't be something hard.. They did this last time too when she thought she heard a heart beat on the one side and then on the other.. So I said, 'ok so long as it isn't another baby and she just giggled nervously'.. hahahahaha..


----------



## Kellycool

wow, please excuse the typos.. tired much???


----------



## anna matronic

Happy 32 weeks to you too Pichi :flower:

Dani, so pleased you don;t have Pre-eclampsia again and lets hope she turns so you can have the vbac :)

We are all starting to show the pressures of late pregnancy now. Just means there is not long to go!!

:hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Kelly do you reckon there could be two? A hidden twin. Imagine that, you give birth all knackered out and have your baby in your arms and then it starts again :rofl:


----------



## Kellycool

hahahahah. now I am the one with the nervous giggle.. I have had a feeling there are 2 since day one but then I am sure the scan would have picked it up.. But last appt there were 2 heart beats I am sure hahahahaha... Im crazy.. and I was throwing up like 10 times a day in the beginning too.. But ys, I am sure there is just one  There are those stories of one baby hiding behind the other-apparently it is not uncommon LOL!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

power off here all morning, so boring, would halve went out only its raining. Midwife is not calling today, I called and she isnt even suppose to be in and I wonder why she scheduled me for today then? really need my urine checked as I am still fighting that infection and finished anti biotics and didnt get to the doc on monday as my dad took such a strop at me asking him for a slight favor the day before so he didnt come near me either. I know the infection is still there it burns when I pee and its really dark pee. It just wont go away. So tomorrow one of the docs practises I am not in they are there for a few hours so dad said he would take me down. 

IN bad mood today actually :( I bet the electric goes off again as its not suppose to be on till 4 and i have so much washing and cleaning to do I need electric for. And william will not eat proper food for me!!!!


----------



## Kellycool

You trying to wean him DF?


----------



## Dragonfly

no he does eat as well as breastfed you know lol just wants junk food and I blame his dad who eats monster munch for breakfast and then william wont eat his as he wants monster munch to. :( so he has bound to be starving as he has had one spoon full of food in him all day. 

freaking out trying to get williams xmas present everyone wants £40 delivery to where I am! wrf! I wanted a hummer 12v jeep for him.


----------



## pichi

DF have you looked for promotional vouchers online? sometimes you can find free delivery vouchers :)


----------



## Kellycool

You should register for martins money tips-uber savings and freebies.. I love it!!


----------



## Dragonfly

not for ebay stuff as they are cheaper than toy stores, toy stores want hundreds for what I want to get. I think it makes the stupid postage look cheap now. Want to get it now so that I will have cash in pocket and not have to worry about it coming up to xmas. 

william is finally eating beans for me. he has given in and is not getting chocolate moose lol


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Just came on to say HI and that Im really upset ATM :(

Everything seems to be against me having the birth I wanted!! :grr:
1st off baby is breech - so if she don't turn within 4 weeks I'll be having C Sect!! and then today I get told by antithesis (spelling??) that if I do have a normal birth, thanks to the fact I have funny spacing on my back, I will need an Epidural ASAP, they are saying if the baby gets into difficulty or I need a emergency C Sect that they won't be able to administer the drugs quick enough. They said once administered then easy too top up later if I need it... but I can imagine if it wears off, regardless of if she needs it of not, I will want it as I'll go from no pain too intense pain! its just a minefield really 

And I wanted a natural birth :(

Anyone else been told this? 

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Shame Lol :-(
I know it is difficult once you get your mind set on something but try and think that the journey on how she gets here doesn't really matter so long as she gets here safely!!!
Hope you feel happier soon
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

LOL pants WIlliam wasnt breach but postier and they said he would turn and never did ended in emergency c section to and this one is the same so I am not holding out for a vag birth myself :(


----------



## lolpants

Gonna write my birth plan after my antenatal appt on 2nd Oct, but I just feel like its kinda outta my hands now :(

Im obviously not designed for making babies! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Lol, still plenty of time to turn, most babies do :) Shitter about the epi though x x


----------



## Kellycool

Oh hun
Conceiving a baby and carrying it is the difficult part and you are doing a sterling job so far. it's all about minimising risks I guess.. Now smile ok!
xx


----------



## lolpants

Kellycool said:


> Oh hun
> Conceiving a baby and carrying it is the difficult part and you are doing a sterling job so far. it's all about minimising risks I guess.. Now smile ok!
> xx

:haha: I can see why your Kelly COOL! Here I am panicking - but your right - I just need too calm down and get happy (again for babys sake as much as my own!)

Ranting over I promise :thumbup: :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

Well ladies my induction will take place November 17th.. unless i have him sooner... as i am high risk and have a history of preterm labor..


----------



## Bartness

TMI, and question:

I went to the ladies room and noticed my panties were a tad bit wet. Being me I smelt it, and it was kinda sweet smelling. Should I just put it off as normal discharge or call the doctors office?


----------



## you&me

Awwww Lol :hugs:

Try not to get too upset Hun, I wrote my 'ideal' birthplan with Reagan...and got everything I didn't want, I was so disappointed in myself...until I realised that labour is only the start of a new journey with that little person entering the world...and as long as they enter it healthy and safe then that is all that matters, labour; hopefully, is only one day or so.... you have a whole future together with Phoebe, and that will far outweigh everything else :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Bartness said:


> TMI, and question:
> 
> I went to the ladies room and noticed my panties were a tad bit wet. Being me I smelt it, and it was kinda sweet smelling. Should I just put it off as normal discharge or call the doctors office?

I get that usually normal but if theres a lot then do get it checked, no harm on checking anyway always good to be safe. 

found a hummer for William! now we will have to resist letting him have it before xmas as we are two big kids that love xmas ourselfs. Its dear and way way over what I planned on spending :wacko: suppose he is still young he wont understand.


----------



## lolpants

Not too worry you Bartness, but I read somewhere that amniotic fluid is sweet smelling so I would defo call ur MW - just to be safe - hope ur ok hun :hugs:

Thanks Dani - I've had lots of comments on Facebook off ladies that have had epidural's and its making me feel a lot better about it :thumbup:

DF - U gotta post pics of this hummer - I wanna see it - sounds awesome :)

Lol xx


----------



## you&me

I love Hummers!! We had one this year for our wedding car...:happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Hahaha Lol..
Hope you are feeling better.. I had to have epi with Ashton and it really wasn't that bad plus I asked them to let it run out before I pushed so I still had needle in back but it had run out so I could feel him come out. So you could always do that?? I am really hoping to go all natural this time but if I am in unbearable pain and it is easier and less stressful for babba then they must give me what I need 
Bartness, let us know if you call the doc and what they say 
xx


----------



## you&me

lolpants said:


> Thanks Dani - I've had lots of comments on Facebook off ladies that have had epidural's and its making me feel a lot better about it :thumbup: Lol xx

I have got to have an epi if baby turns and I get to attempt my VBAC...just incase they need to get me into theatre quickly for a c-section if anything happens or I fail to progress. 

The weirdest thing I found with my spinal block on last c-section was laying in bed afterwards and being told to 'pee'...the catheter does it's job, but it is really weird laying there and trying to let your mind relax enough to just wee where you are without getting up to go to the toilet :haha:


----------



## pichi

that would be weird trying to pee without feeling it. haha

I'm not against an Epidural but at the same time i'm not going to ask for one straight off the bat if that makes sense?


----------



## Dragonfly

I said I would never spend this much on a present but the things you do just to see them happy :haha: he would be happy with a cardboard box but I know he will love this. It has working lights, seat belts and horn and loads of other things.
 



Attached Files:







hummer-black_02_LRG.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> that would be weird trying to pee without feeling it. haha
> 
> I'm not against an Epidural but at the same time i'm not going to ask for one straight off the bat if that makes sense?

They reccomended I have one due to the position of William and back labour is sore, dam thing didnt work! no matter how much it was pumped up. I just took reactions to it so I wont be having one this time. I wanted au naterla and got the opposite last time.


----------



## Kayley

Wow DF was that hummer from toys r us? They are pretty expensive but I bet your son will love it! :D

Hello everyone, not been on for a while, soooo tired all the time at the mo. What have I missed?


----------



## pichi

random question girls but what are the best cellular blankets to get? as in where should i get them from? i dont have peanut any :(


----------



## pinklizzy

Still feeling really depressed after yesterday, been in such a foul mood all day and just can't seem to shake myself out of it. I should be excited about having this baby but now whenever I think about it all I can do is cry.


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: pinklizzy :hugs: hope you feel happier soon :flower:

DF that is awesome!!!!! What a lucky boy William is! and you have the grounds for him to get good use out of it too!! :thumbup:

Pichi I haven't even thought of cellular blankets - what are they for? is there a specific use? I have a H&M Hello Kitty blanket for in her pram, is that a cellular? its kinda fleecy on one side and cotten on the other :shrug:

:haha: at Dani - labour is just so glamorous hey!? Im worried enough about pushing out a poo, didn't even think about No 1's!! :blush:

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

i have that exact same fleece for peanuts pram haha. cos well, we know i'm obsessed a little with HK! lol

cellular blankets are better because they let them breathe and they tend not to let the LO over heat apparently.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! :wave:

Well, I got my algebra final finished! And, I did pretty good on it. So now all I can do is wait it out to see if I passed my classes or not. :| I still have 1 more final to finish, but I should know by the end of next week on whether or not I passed my classes and got my degree or not. Oh heavens, I am sooo nervous!

We sign our lease for the new apartment tomorrow! I never thought we would get there a month ago. But, thankfully I am only 32 weeks gone now, and a move wont be too entirely inconvenient. _Hopefully_. Lol

I probably wont have internet for much longer, so it will be a lot more difficult to get on BnB. Haven't any idea what I am going to do with myself, but we have to save money somehow, you know? Probably will be the first thing to go once I don't need it for school anymore. But, our apartment complex has computers with internet in the community building, so hopefully I can make it down there every now and again to catch up with you all. Plus, there is always facebook which I can easily access from my cell phone.

Anyhow ... I don't have the time to catch up right now because have to start working on my other final. I hope everyone is well and we are not having any early babies ... yet.


----------



## Dragonfly

Kayley said:


> Wow DF was that hummer from toys r us? They are pretty expensive but I bet your son will love it! :D
> 
> Hello everyone, not been on for a while, soooo tired all the time at the mo. What have I missed?

I think they had them but not when I looked today but cheaper on ebay. I cannot wait till christmas! I may even get a christmas ticker going here lol


----------



## ssmith1503

Pichi, mothercare is quite good for cellular blankets. If you wanted to spend a bit more mamas and papas, jojo maman bebe and izzywotnot all have lovely blankets too! I'm getting the basic ones from mothercare then pretty blankets from jojo and izzywotnot. Have got my sheets from mamas and papas but not to keen on the rest of their bedding! Hope that helps?


----------



## ssmith1503

My OH parents asked us today what we wanted them to buy for us. After telling them not to worry etc we have let them buy our carseat. It's in the sale anyway for £85 so that gives us that money to spend on other stuff. Went to Halfords and they have reserved it for me, am going there in the morning with OH to have it checked to see if the seatbelts are long enough in our Volvo for it. So if everything goes according to plan we will have our car seat tomorrow but will go back to get it fitted nearer the end of October! It's all getting so exciting now!


----------



## pichi

thanks ssmith.

there are izzywotnot cellular blankets on amazon for £4 i think it is? i've already chosen her cot bedding... just need to find a way on getting it here from the US :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I would say mother care also, I still have the blankets I had from when I got william when I was preg and their stuff tends to have good wear in them. 

How do I discribe my ass/vag bone hurting? lol like when i go to sit on the loo and bend its like someone has kicked me in the bagina, really weird achy feeling in bone.


----------



## forgodssake

lol DF - did you say "bagina" on purpose or was it a typo? Either way it made me chuckle - When my DD1 was younger she used to say "fragina" - :lol:

The hummer is fab btw!

I HURT so much - I feel like I have a cannon ball on my front with an alien trying to escape and BH's to boot!!

I am convinced that this baby is gonna make an early apperance - am I going mad?

ETA: :hugs: for pink and OMG, I moved up a box!!!


----------



## lolpants

Cheers for explaining Pichi - I will add them too my list of things to get :thumbup:

Well Done Silas :happydance: and congrats on your new apartment - hope the move goes smoothly for you :thumbup:

Im shattered so gonna shower and go to bed :sleep:

Catch up with y'all soon :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## ssmith1503

Might just have to pop on to Amazon, that sounds like a bargain for Izzywotnot blankets, thanks Pichi!


----------



## Dragonfly

no bagina was a typo but I like laughing at typohs lol


----------



## Kellycool

Glad it went well Silas!!!!!

Bagina hahahahahaha.. toooooo funny 

Pink Lizzy, sounds like hormones are doing a bit of a route march for you? Hope you feel better soon and know we are here for you to vent vent vent!!!

I like the Mothercare cellular blankets-will look on amazon as I only have a blue one and bump might turn pink.. I stole one from the hospital last time by mistake but have given it away since ooops!


----------



## ssmith1503

Pichi you have definetly started something now, just been looking on John Lewis they have nice blankets as well


----------



## anna matronic

Well done Silas :happydance:

Pichi/lol, I got my blankets from Matalan, they were pretty cheap and my mum said they were really nice quality (I wouldn't know!) I also haven't got any cot bedding or a matress, I am gonna wait as Chunk isn't going in there for a while so will wait for the Jan sales I reckon :)

Bartness, always good to get it check out. Fluid can smell sweet (and also read it can smell like sperm!!) When my waters leaked though I could feel it trickling out, it was enough to soak through my clothes and down my legs. It is not incommon to be more 'moist' down there though, maybe sweat for example. If you haven't felt anything coming out it is a possibilty. Maybe keep an eye on it and see if you feel anything coming out? But if you aren;t sure do get checked instead of worry about it.

I just went for dinner at a freinds who is back for a bit travelling the world, so very nice to see him and his wife. He is staying with his brother whose wife is due the same day as me! There daughter is nearly one and she is so funny it made me want Chunk to come now!!!!!!!!!!!!

DF - That hummer is bloody awesome :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all, just back from a lovely meal out for our wedding anniversary, I am so full (of Herbert and food) that I think I may just pop!

Silas I hope the move goes well, if you can't pop on here too often make sure you keep us updated on the Sparklers FB page!

DF, love the Hummer, you are going to have a very happy little boy come Christmas day.

I need some more bedding too. So far I have been buying mine from John Lewis and I washed the blankets the other day and they have come up so lovely and soft. I like John Lewis, I actually think so far almost everything I have bought for Herbert has come from there. 

Herbert has been really wriggly these past few days and I have felt bumps and lumps in places he/she has not been before. Hopefully bubs is trying to move head down so that my Hypnobirthing classes won't go to waste!


----------



## devonangel

hiya all hope everyone is ok i'm off to hospital for my 32 week growth scan and see my consultant and diabetic team x


----------



## rowleypolie

dont have time to read past stuff... sorry! I started a baby blanket for little miss today- I had bought yarn forever ago but now i am working to crochet it into a shell design... once i get a few rows i will post a pic!


----------



## anna matronic

Devon - Good luck again :haha:

Coco - Congratulations :hugs:

Rowley - Well done on making your own stuff, I really need to get down and start making something to pass these boring days!

Well I am off home today, am quite looking forward to sleeping in my own bed for a few days. I am just praying I still have some electric so all my food hasn't gone bad in the freezer. Can't really afford to buy food again just for 4 days! I am going into work too. I am actually a bit nervous about it having not seen anyone since July. I always get paranoid and think I am in trouble or have done something wrong!

I'll pop in on a class too this afternoon and see some kids, not that I know what class I am meant to have! But some of the think I have left so I'll show my face and they can remember how lucky they are I am not teaching them this year :rofl:

Movement question: Seriously reduced movements going on here! I know from all my CTG's that he moves tons, but I just can't feel all of them. But the movements are just not very strong. I know he moves as he is sometimes on my left the right. I think I might monitor it today and if it doesn't get better then pop to the hospital. Suppose he is asleep most of the time?


----------



## ShanandBoc

:shock:

*46 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dragonfly

I have my christmas ticker up and all just so I can remind myself how close that is also and birth has to come first! eeek! 

right wiliam is away with his dad and i have a pile of dishes to do :( oh joy. Midwife today if i can make it there since she didnt come to me yesterday like we had scheduled.


----------



## Kellycool

Good luck Devonangel.. And Congrats Coco.. Sophie keep and eye on those movements and ring the MW if you feel you should..

I have woken up with insane backache and tummy cramps.. hmmmmm... 

Shan, wow that is close hey!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy your free time DF

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

got woke at 6am by something upstairs, always seems to be between 6 and 7 and theres no one up there its empty and very spooky. Other half woke up to, dragging furniture. You dont hear anything after that though. And no one is up there. They are planning on making it an appartment but so much work needs done. Things up there from 1700s lying about and loads of paintings and old stuff. Leaks also. Really spooky looking . And I know above me and beside me not many have lasted to long in them as they are so haunted. Apparently anyway. Something weird about that part. So if anyone does move in upstairs I cant see that lasting I think as the landlord says it depends who you are in here to spirits. Spooky.


----------



## GossipGirly

oo spooky df i couldnt stay there then im a softy

soph- def moniter movements and if not right then see mw xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I wouldnt stay upstairs either. Some reason downstairs where I am in the oldest part seems ok and ones beside me have no complaints. My section was the kitchens hence the big fire place . Beside me a girl who lives in the weird part was saying something about ghosts but she is polish so i havnt got to talk to her much and upstairs my mate lived years ago and had to move out they couldnt take it. Also my granddad lived in main castle (which is the one built after mine) and there was activity there to. So many have come and go. I would be freaked yes but I feel at home here.


----------



## GossipGirly

you live in a castle? wow xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yep. Suppose to be a headless coachman here his painting is in the basement for some reason but i dont think so. I know parts are sealed off here and not lived in for it which I assume upstairs looks how it does. I have heard talking in the night we both have but ignore that., I got up at 6 one morning and heard a man talking but it was like in my hall but not at the same time, echoy but sounded far away. weird. Suppose to be a woman with a rose wandering about, maybe she likes my rose growing lol there big old smoke buildings out the back I hate when I let dog out at night and i can hear noise in them, they looks really freaky, my bike sits in there.


----------



## pichi

back from the midwives. peanut is in position the good girl that she is. lets just hope she stays head down.

i think ill just be going back to my bed soon though. didn't get home till 4 in the morning as i had to go and pick my mum up from A&E last night. tired just doesn't cover it


----------



## Kellycool

Wow DF, sounds scary-I get super freaked out by ghosts I am such a ninny.
Gald babba turned Pichi.. Hope your mom is ok
xxx


----------



## pichi

mum is fine. she's just sleeping still... which is probably what i will be doing in a minute or too as well :sleep:

and yes, peanut is a good girl and is lying the way she's supposed too... waiting for her to go 'nah, not comfy this way' and go transverse or something on me!


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> yep. Suppose to be a headless coachman here his painting is in the basement for some reason but i dont think so. I know parts are sealed off here and not lived in for it which I assume upstairs looks how it does. I have heard talking in the night we both have but ignore that., I got up at 6 one morning and heard a man talking but it was like in my hall but not at the same time, echoy but sounded far away. weird. Suppose to be a woman with a rose wandering about, maybe she likes my rose growing lol there big old smoke buildings out the back I hate when I let dog out at night and i can hear noise in them, they looks really freaky, my bike sits in there.

oh my lord, i couldnt handle that.. i'd be out the door x


----------



## Dragonfly

I want baby to move its been a few hours very quiet today :( move please! giving mummy a heart attack here.


----------



## Kellycool

Midwife told me yesterday she thinks bbay is lying back to back which would explain the weird movement and lob-sided tummy as that must be his/her knees? Arg, that means uber sore labour :-(


----------



## Dragonfly

william was the same and this one is the same to Kelly. could turn but I am not confident as william didnt, there gets less room in there to move as time goes on. I had back labour, infact that stopped labour and I had to be induced, i read that somewhere the positioning can stop labour starting. Hence my induction. Maybe only in some cases but i hope not this time.


----------



## Dragonfly

Midwife called and asked me to go down, she was expecting me so I have to beg my dad. I feel like crap, tired and dazed . i just want to go to bed or cry or something. I really dont feel like going out so I am going to have a shower and a capachino to see if i feel better. I am William free today so I have time. I hate this feeling! happens every so often.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> I want baby to move its been a few hours very quiet today :( move please! giving mummy a heart attack here.

:hugs: Been a quieter day for me too DF :(


----------



## Dragonfly

yep I woke baby up, now i feel bad lol 

I still feel crap and stuffy and really cant be arsed going to the midwife today. thats if my dad turns up and my mum dosnt spit her dummy out because she wants to go to a restraunt and I have interfered with that.


----------



## pichi

doesn't matter what i do to get peanut to move she wont if she doesn't want to. don't think she liked being shoogled by the mw this morning though bless


----------



## Kellycool

Mine has also been quiet today. In fact, i dont htink I have felt one movement yet :-( Still got bad tummy pain though and a dull bach ache..


----------



## MissyMojo

i think we're all having quiet days - i went up to mw today with my nudger bump 
went up to the mw for 1 - waited til 2 to be seen (in that time felt some tiny movements ) when i saw the mw she could feel some movements - thinks now nudger is just fidgeting and not doing rolls n spins n great big kicks, she said nudger doesnt seem to have much spare room and thinks its cos im so little, even tho my bump is big, so its something they'll keep an eye on. then nudger got the hiccups!! mw was happy with level of movement she could feel and ctg picked up - even tho i couldnt feel most of it, she asked me if i was feeling BH very often - i said not really - then she showed me the trace! ctg picked up loads of BH compared to the one i had a month ago - will take some pics for my journal!


----------



## Kellycool

Glad baby is ok Missy!!!

I am a bit stressed as no movement, dull backache, weird tummy pain, weird cervix pain and a runny tummy (TMI).. I hate over reacting but just dont feel myself.. Think i will have some ice cream and see if bebe starts to move plus a little nap while Ash is down..


----------



## devonangel

back from the hospital and lil man is weighing 3lbs and 15ozs and doing really well and consultants and diabetic team are really pleased with me and dont have to see them till i'm 36 weeks x


----------



## ShanandBoc

What are our LO's playing at today with no movement? I have felt her a few times since my last post, still nowhere near as much as usual.

I keep poking her lol......I have had a busy day today, maybe i didnt feel her but her movements are pretty hard not to feel lately

Normally im complaining that shes hurting me!!! lol.


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop devonangel xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i think by this point its no longer whopping kicks its little rolls n fidgets which are easier to miss :confused:


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone else hair change colour? I see red in mine and its all messed up in shades. weird. I read somewhere that pregnancy can do that if its a girl. I have to get another dye I am going ginger here.


----------



## MissyMojo

i havnt notcied much change in mine apart from it lightening up due to how much sunshine im in!


----------



## ShanandBoc

MissyMojo said:


> i think by this point its no longer whopping kicks its little rolls n fidgets which are easier to miss :confused:

aw end of the whopping movements :cry:

I think ill miss them now, have felt her so much over the last 2 weeks, so cute x


----------



## MissyMojo

if u notice a big change in their normal pattern tho its still always best to get checked out

nothing like gettin to lie there n listen to ur baby's hb and wriggles for 20-30mins


----------



## ShanandBoc

How long do u wait tho? If she is quiet when i go to bed tonight ill start to worry :/


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon has been kinda quite again today as well...A few pretty good movements felt, but not a whole ton, like I have become used to. Im sure he's fine though, as right now he's doing something to my ribs and its annoying as all hell, and hurts too!


----------



## MissyMojo

i gave it a few hours - tried cold milk, shower, cereal and music - nothing gave me a wriggle so i went up. now nudgers going nuts! stretching n movin!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hm i havent felt usual movements since about 11am this morning. Its now 11pm here :(
Maybe ill try a bath that usually gets her going x


----------



## anna matronic

Very quiet babies in the sparklers household today then :(

I am getting some movements but they are so weak. I really need to start counting. I actually feel like shit today, was gonna go home but was so tired after waking up at 5 I couldn't face the drive. Plus I'm on these antibiotics which probably don't help much. Plus I am really bored.

Feeling v v v v sorry for myself :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

mine kicking aboiut now, must have been sleeping. Been to midwife, baby fine heart rate is 142? cant remember what the old wives tale is for girl or boy I must get williams old card out as they where convinced it was a girl but they where so wrong lol slight protein still in urine but nothin to worry about so perhaps the infection is going away really slowly as I am off the anti biotics. I was allerigic to one of them hence why it didnt work.


----------



## anna matronic

It's rubbish, Chunk averages 150bpm! I did read that they only spend about 10% of the time awake. So only about 2 and a half hours. Maybe that is why it is all quiet?


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah william was the same. crap. But I looked it up anyway and the reddish hair I have now seems to be mentioned with a girl. I just like getting clues I wont take them seriously as all where wrong for William. baby measuring 31 weeks anyway as last time it was 33 weeks at .30 but doc did say it was high up. William was always right on measurements to. Although day before they gave us a clue and said he would be a big baby which would give us a clue.


----------



## Kellycool

So are boys usually bigger than girls at birth?


----------



## majm1241

I feel like I have swollen and my face looks chubby. :cry: I am having some VERY Low Self Esteem this week. I am Scared to go to the doctor on the 24th because I don't want to see if I gained any more weight, which I know I have gained a few more. :cry: I know, I am pregnant and suppose to but I have a fear of weight gain. I am obsessed with my weight! LOL :cry: :blush: Mainly in my hips and A$$ because that is where the damn weight always seems to go. :growlmad: Also, the last couple of days my feet have swollen up. Seems to come and go, but still when they are swollen, it is uncomfy. 

Here are my 29 Week Pics and I really think I have popped this week. Bryelle had a growth spurt and so did my A$$!! :growlmad:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-302-1.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-322-1-1.jpg

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-33.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-31.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-304.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-31.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-32-2.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-302-1.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

You look BEAUTIFUL!
So stop this sillyness about being fat ok!? Honestly hun, you face is glowing in that pic like a baby carrying angel  
xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon! Hormones. LOL I just fear gaining because I don't want to be 200 or more! I know I will work it off, but I have low self esteem about my weight already that I freak at the thought. I gained 20 lbs before I got pregnant this time and it was due to double miscarriage back to back in Nov and Dec 2009 and then I ate bad during the Holidays and did not work out for 4 months. I planned on losing weight before I got pregnant again but I got pregnant fast again and was VERY thankful!!! I walk now but I was sick the past 3 weeks and did not walk while I was and ate McDonald's like 2 or 3 times a week! LOL :blush: Now I am being good and not going there for a while again. :D


----------



## majm1241

OK, I tried to catch up on the past 10 pages but I am honestly too tired to read it all! :blush: Sorry Ladies and I hope you forgive me. Congrats to those who moved up a box :yipee: & a week :happydance: I ave not been on much the last couple of days because I have been SUPER busy! Next week is full of doctors appts for me and Jace. Not looking forward tp any of them though except my Free 4D U/S on the 24th minus the weigh in! :cry:


----------



## Kellycool

Totally feel your pain hun.. I lost so much weight before we got married and then fell pregnant on honeymoon with Ashton. Only put on about 2 stone with him while preg but never managed to lose it after he came out even though I breastfed, exercised, ate well etc.. so now, even though I have only put on a stone I am still like 3 stone heavier than I was when we got married in 2008 :-( I HATE fat with the passion.. I am going to a dietician and personal trainer after this baby is born and have told my hubby i am not having more kids until I lose weight.. It just hurts the self esteem too much to get fat.. And like even though he says it doesnt matter to him etc etc, still feel so horrible and want to be like his hot wife you know.. Sounds lame but anyway


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> Totally feel your pain hun.. I lost so much weight before we got married and then fell pregnant on honeymoon with Ashton. Only put on about 2 stone with him while preg but never managed to lose it after he came out even though I breastfed, exercised, ate well etc.. so now, even though I have only put on a stone I am still like 3 stone heavier than I was when we got married in 2008 :-( I HATE fat with the passion.. I am going to a dietician and personal trainer after this baby is born and have told my hubby i am not having more kids until I lose weight.. It just hurts the self esteem too much to get fat.. And like even though he says it doesnt matter to him etc etc, still feel so horrible and want to be like his hot wife you know.. Sounds lame but anyway

Totally feel you! :thumbup:

When Mark was deployed to Irag the last time (4/2007 to 7/2008) I lost 40 lbs. Now I have gained all of it back and then some. I WILL lose it again, but I have to wait of course! :( LOL Mark is athletic and in shape, of course, so he will help me. HE is tuff too since he is in the Army and thinks he is my Drill SGT. :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Hee hee.. Ya, Warren runs about 100 miles a week in total and ran 56 miles in 8 and a bit hours in May.. Crazy crazy.. But he will be kicking my ass into gear


----------



## majm1241

LOL I will need the motivation and the Drill SGT Motive!


----------



## Dragonfly

Kellycool said:


> So are boys usually bigger than girls at birth?

suppose to be only my aunt was like 10lbs and was a home birth! my poor gran. 

Well the consultant did say bigger babies are usually boys at the time of saying he was bigger than the avarice he was 8 13lbs when born.


----------



## Kellycool

Ash was 9lbs gulp.. and his cousin (a girl) was just over 11 pounds.. BIGGER GULP... And she is tiny now! But from what I have seen, girls are usually a bit smaller.. Might also be cos on average from my friends, girls arrive like around 37 weeks and boys have all been late.. (in general)


----------



## pichi

this is one thing i always fret about - having a monster sized baby!


----------



## Kellycool

i reckon it is the head size that counts! My neighbour had a 10 pound something and she only needed 3 stitches-his head was so small..


----------



## pichi

well, i don't think peanut FEELS that big... but that's my guess after me having a feel at my tum lol
as long as she's under 10lbs lol


----------



## ssmith1503

Well i went to Halfords today to get my car seat and it doesn't fit in the car very well. So had to re-think the car seat situation. After looking at the cabrio-fix again and the maxi cosi opal, we decided we were just going to get the infant carrier that goes with the Mothercare Spin. So that is now being delivered with our pram on the 11th of Oct. Things never go right for us!

Bought some cellular blankets from Mothercare while we were there and ordered the heart knitted blanket from John Lewis.

Hope everyones been getting lots of movements again now. I don't feel Connie move that much, but I think thats because i'm bigger. The good thing with her is that she will move on demand bless her!


----------



## anna matronic

I haven't tried my cabriofix in the car yet! I do have a base so hope that makes a difference. I have a Clio if anyone knows about these things :)

I am on a baby buying ban! Until I get paid at the end of the month which is 2 weeks away as am pretty skinto!


----------



## ssmith1503

Im sure you'll be fine, it was the Britax First Plus that I had props with. The problem with our Volvo is that it's a leather interior and the back seats are quite slanted, they turn in to fitted booster seats for when the kids are a bit older! If we were putting the seat in our Fiesta we probably wouldn't have had a problem at all. It's just sods law i guess!


----------



## ssmith1503

probs even lol


----------



## pinklizzy

Baby is having a very active day again today, was drinking my tea earlier and had the (luckily lukewarm) cup resting on the top of my bump-bubs gave me an almighty kick and sent it all flying!
Spent this afternoon with a really good friend and talked through how depressed I've been feeling, she was great and I'm feeling lots better now, just still got that constant 'sick' feeling in the pit of my stomach :nope:


----------



## anna matronic

I feel better after a bath :) Still worried about movements though. I can't quite work out where in my belly he is, I think he has flipped sideways again :dohh:

Lizzy I have been feeling proper shit. doing nothing is really getting to me, I just want to hibernate it is awful. After this weekend I think I am going to drag myself to the gym just to get out, not sure if I can swim so might just do some light cardio work, hopefully that will get the old endorphins going x


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh - families suck! why do they have to cause soo much hassle??


----------



## Kayley

does anyone elses boobs feel MEGA heavy and almost crushing?


----------



## Happyhayley

My cousin just had a boy and it was 12 pounds GAH! I can't remember if I already posted this but I Think most of us are to tired to read all the way back so it might be new to some haha


----------



## majm1241

Kayley mine are massive! Lol Always had big boobs and now they are crushing my chest and rest on my bump! :haha:

Happyhaley it's new to me! :D Congrats and OMG that is a big little baby! Lol C Section I assume?! Lol


----------



## Happyhayley

It was a c-section. When I was pregnant with my first son my friend was due 1 month before me and had a little girl vaginally weighing 10 lbs and it was the biggest baby I have ever seen I dunno how she did it. I haven't seen this 12 pound baby since he's in England where most of my family lives and I am in Canada.


----------



## SilasLove

I am bit concerned ladies - I have been having what I would call BH contractions. But I am having a lot of lower pressure with them ... which is how I felt when I was officially in labor with my son. It comes and goes .. but I am hoping it is nothing. Anyone else experiencing the insane amount of pressure too? Bleh. ...

In other news, finished will school officially on September 20th, but I still have to finish my history final. NO FUN. Its driving me insane. Also, we got our new apartment today and will be moving in there on Sunday hopefully. :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

happyhayley said:


> my cousin just had a boy and it was 12 pounds gah! I can't remember if i already posted this but i think most of us are to tired to read all the way back so it might be new to some haha

omgah!


----------



## rowleypolie

been crying alot lately! darn you stupid hormones!


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay! It's Friday! Only another 5 weeks at work to go-I'm working the next two weekends so I'm making the most of the 'Friday feeling' today.


----------



## Kellycool

Silas I reckon so long as the BH (and pressure) does not fall into a labour like patter I reckon you should be ok-prob more pressure earlier on this time because it hasn't been long since Joseph was born?
While I was falling asleep last night I had an official 'twinge' I see them chatting about.. I was like 'oh my goodness, it has started'. Like not a BH at all, I full on CRAMP that reminded of the unmistakable labour pain. BUT I only had one and then it went away. Lasted about 30 seconds and my whole back seized up.. sheesh.. 

Sorry about the ladies feeling a bit of sadness :-( Think it is all normal and I did read that the feeling of being a bit offish is actually totally got to do with your hormones preparing you for labour etc so think of it as a good thing that you are normal. Good idea Sophie about the endorphins-wake those bitches up hahaha..
Missy, hope the family starst behaving soon hun! Oh and I meant to say to you if you ever want me to send you anything from here I dont mind at all-I have Paypal so we could just sort out postage etc accordingly-I know how it feels to miss those little home indulgences, the SA shops here are crazy expensive so I cant wait for my mom to get here with a bag of goodies.. Bring on another stone!
xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Hiya ladies, I have been a bit quiet on the posting front these last few days as September is a busy month for us. It was our wedding anniversary on Wednesday and my birthday yesterday :happydance: so I have had a lovely few days of being spoilt.

I am sorry to all those feeling a little bit emotional or craggy lately, I think we are all at an odd time in our pregnancies as we are so close to the end but it is also still a little way away (if that makes sense). I am feeling good although I do have panicky days where I don't feel we are ready for a baby in the house. I am hoping that in the next 3 or 4 weeks we will get EVERYTHING done, just in case bubs is a little early.

Kelly, I know what you mean about the SA shops being so expensive, I am currently munching through a box of very overpriced Banana Pronutro (I mean at breakfast, not this very minute, lol). The Niknaks are all scoffed though, they never last more than a few days (and thats good going :rofl:). If I could just get Koeksisters that were on-the-day fresh, I would be in heaven!


----------



## Lenka

well well well. Hello girls, I missed everything, didn't realise the thread was moved to the lounge? Thought it disappeared:) I am well into 3rd trimester now, having regular BH and hormonal moods. I see everyone is in the same boat?

Don't start maternity till 15th November, 2 weeks before the due date:( But I guess sitting in the office is not too bad.

Also had a car crash last Monday and wrote my old car off :( Had to be admitted into hospital for monitoring that night..thank g..d. everything turned out fine .

Hope everyone is keeping well!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome back Lenka :hi:
I bet loads of Sparklers have been lost due to the move, its a shame as we are a lovely little group. Your car accident sounds really scary, thank god you and baby are ok :hug:
I start maternity leave in 2 weeks (as long as I finish what I am doing or I will have to add a few days on), I can't wait!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Lenka, glad you are ok, how frightening!!

Goodness Coco-did you have to mention Koeksisters???!!!!!! THINK a call to hubby is in order as he comes home via London Bridge where there is a SA shop  How long you been in the UK for? I have been craving, like craving lecoll squeezy cream soda but cant find it anywhere :-( 
HAPPY HAPPY for yesterday!!

Hope the rest of you girls are feeling better
xx


----------



## Lenka

Thank you girls. It was scary but speed was very low. On a brighter side, I got myself a people currier whcih will do us for when baby comes, as I already have 2 other little ones...Have to live on bread and beans for the next 2 months but at least I have a reliable beautiul car now, not too old!:) Also soooo glad I got nearly everything in for the baby, otherwise it would ve been a disaster! My OH finally admitted that I did a right thing by buyng things so early on. Yay! Pregant woman logic won! :)

Cant believe we are in 3rd trimester..seems like yesterday all the scares of bleeding etc... Final stretch!


----------



## Cocobelle

Glad you got a lovely new car Lenka! I actually wish I had got everything earlier for baby but at least I have all the important things!

Kelly there is nowhere near me that sells Koeksisters so if you get some, don't tell me! 

I have been here for years now, I left SA when I was 15 and have never been back. Still have family out there and do plan on going one day to show my hubby where I grew up. One day .......


----------



## Dragonfly

munches on haribo in cornor....

edit horror mix


----------



## majm1241

Hi Lenka! Welcome Back! :D I'm so glad you and LO are ok!!! How scary!!!

Cocobelle, happy belated anniversary & birthday Hon! :cake: :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Silas I reckon so long as the BH (and pressure) does not fall into a labour like patter I reckon you should be ok-prob more pressure earlier on this time because it hasn't been long since Joseph was born?
> While I was falling asleep last night I had an official 'twinge' I see them chatting about.. I was like 'oh my goodness, it has started'. Like not a BH at all, I full on CRAMP that reminded of the unmistakable labour pain. BUT I only had one and then it went away. Lasted about 30 seconds and my whole back seized up.. sheesh..
> 
> Sorry about the ladies feeling a bit of sadness :-( Think it is all normal and I did read that the feeling of being a bit offish is actually totally got to do with your hormones preparing you for labour etc so think of it as a good thing that you are normal. Good idea Sophie about the endorphins-wake those bitches up hahaha..
> Missy, hope the family starst behaving soon hun! Oh and I meant to say to you if you ever want me to send you anything from here I dont mind at all-I have Paypal so we could just sort out postage etc accordingly-I know how it feels to miss those little home indulgences, the SA shops here are crazy expensive so I cant wait for my mom to get here with a bag of goodies.. Bring on another stone!
> xx

Yeah, I wont start completely worrying until they start coming and keep coming. My mw told me that if I have 6 or more within an hour to monitor for the next hour, and if it is the same than I need to go see them. I think she is a bit worried about me going in to labor earlier because of the babies being so close ... but I don't know for sure. :shrug: She didn't say that, so I could be wrong. But I have heard it is more common in back-to-back pregnancies for you to go in to early labor.


----------



## weezyweu

Glad to see everyone doing well. We really are cooking these babies.!!!

Thanks Anna for advice, been to drs today and got sick note until 8th October, so all the holiday I was using before mat leave is now going to be paid due to be off sick. Stupid hospital obviously didnt know what talking about. Dr and work said same as you no need for mat leave to start until 4 weeks before due date.

Thanks again.


----------



## SilasLove

This History final is kicking my bum, officially. I am just so unmotivated! Bleh.

Ok, so I think my hip is trying to go out of place. I mean, I really don't know what that feels like, but everytime I move my right leg it is just painful. Last night was horrible, and going from sitting to standing, standing to sitting is horrid. Not to mention on top of my pelvic pain already ... :wacko:

Then I got a charlie horse in my left leg, and it has not loosened up yet. The muscle in my leg is just binded all together and it hurts to walk. Any ideas on how to get that taken care of? I feel like my body is just _falling aparttttt!!!_ :(

I suppose I better get back to this final ... :|


----------



## majm1241

Silas try working the muscle out REALLY well. LOL I have to do this too! I am sure you have done it already though. LOL Lift your toes up towards the ceiling & Maybe get OH to rub the muscle. Also, where is the pain at in your hip exactly. I have a stabbing pain on and off in my lower right buttocks area. Hurts when I stand or sit too long and start walking. I have to walk with my fingers pressing on it. :(


----------



## Bartness

So I got paid today, paid bills, had money left over. Went to Target and Walmart to get necessities still need to go grocery shopping. Oh how I wished money stretched just a little bit further....

And I never realized just how expensive diapers are. Seriously, I nearly fainted from shock!


----------



## majm1241

That's why I stick to the Wal-Mart and Target Brand diapers! LOL Worked Wonders for Jace! The are cheaper and the name brands gave him rashes and these did not. Also, I LOVE Target's Baby Wipes. They are Soft. Wal-Mart's are wAY TOO Ruff!


----------



## Dragonfly

I was not impressed at my scared cat who hates going out missing for hours tonight. Called and called her over a 3 hour period and had door open, wanted her in so i could shut the door it was freezing. So heard her meowing after I put the food out from upstairs! oh the dreaded place no one will go near and things are heard. So I wasnt walking down the back way into that which is how she got in I think but the doors where shut as she appeared stuck up there in the hall. went through the front way. pitch dark sson as you open my door my lights broke and you cant see nothing! stumbling over cars to get into next doors hall (they share a hall in there unlike mine which is just my hall) and she came down the stairs. I certainly didnt want to go up them stairs in that corridor at night for her. Theres a reason why no one lives up there ffs. Well one couple do at the end of hall but the ones next to it people come and go veru fast complaining of stuff. 
I should invite people for Halloween here lol


----------



## rowleypolie

bartness- are you going to have a baby shower? i asked people for diapers and got enough to last until baby was 6 weeks or so- plus everyone still gave me blankets and outfits and i got a few bigger items too. This baby isnt going to have a baby shower- unless someone steps up- we might just have a welcome baby picnic end of november


----------



## Bartness

Rowley, yes I am having a baby shower, on October 9th! To be honest with you, im worried about the baby shower, after attending my best friends (she got NOTHING off her registry, duplicats of everything, with no gift reciepts, and NO DIAPERS!). After her mess of a shower, that was when my OH and I decided we should just start buying some just incase. 

OH stayed up all night finishing the babies room last night....but in the process he's given himself more projects. THe theme for Jaxon's room is monkey's, and now OH is going to paing a palm tree with a monkey hanging from it, in one of the corners of the room. hehe. I love it!


----------



## pinklizzy

Finally we've had a plasterer round to give us a quote for the nursery and he can do it next weekend! :happydance: I really can't wait to get it painted and all the furniture sorted out.
Bubs won't be in there for a while yet but at the moment all the baby things are scattered around the house and at my mum's so will be great to have them all together.
Been grooming my puppy this morning-she's a poodle but she was so scruffy you couldn't really tell :dohh: It's not perfect and she wouldn't win crufts but we had fun!


----------



## pichi

i envy all you people that can get your little ones nursery sorted. me and OH have still not been able to find a house that is just right for us :dohh: the property market just now is just crap at the moment... i even know how i want to do her room! lol

i could REALLY do with some fudge just now. mmmmmmmm. i've been wanting some for a few days now but i keep either putting it off or just can't find any!


----------



## Bartness

Technically were not supposed to paint in our apartment, but OH and I decided we didnt care and did it anyway! Once its finished I'll post pics.


----------



## SilasLove

Well I am probably going for the "Worst Mom" award today. I am leaving Joseph to cry in his crib this morning, as he does the exact same thing out of it. Except, he is just under my feet, whining/screaming his head off because I wont hold him. I figure, what is the difference? Atleast this way I can get things done! I have just put him in there, and already feel guilty. But he is really getting to an age where I think he just has to learn. I don't know, but either way, he is better off screaming in the other room as he is really riding my nerves today! Bleh.

I officially feel like a crap mom right now.


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Silas - sorry too hear you've had pains and that Joseph is being a pain in the bum :(

Happy birthday and anniversary Coco!! Do you start your Mat leave the same day as me then, 1st Oct? Can't wait!! :happydance: Struggling already with lumping my bowling ball belly around and the early mornings/rush hour traffic after no sleep from toilet trips!! Were starting the nursery in the 1st week of my leave as OH has booked a week off :D

Went to a NCT nearly new sale today = OMG was madness!! Queued ages and was a massive jumble - but I came out with a massive sack of amazing (mainly designer or top brand) clothes for £17!!! Don't think I'd bother as a buyer again though - but may use it too sell a load of her stuff when she grows outta it :D

DF - you should do ghost tours and charge!! :haha:

Hope everyones well 

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

Well, Joseph went to sleep, thankfully. I got my history final done! :happydance: Now the only thing I am worried about is the fact that I went over on my words, and hoping I got everything in and did well on it. Ugh .. I am so stressed out. Never been like this about my finals before but I guess it is because these classes determine whether or not I am done with school, or have to retake something. 

Now, tomorrow is moving day. Woohoo.


----------



## Dragonfly

This baby has feet and all sticking out of me! my bump is changing shapes and I am leaping up here in pain being pushed about with feet and arms. eeek!


----------



## Betheney

We have no babies yet? Not any early ones?


----------



## Happyhayley

My left breast has really been hurting. I think its more of the peck muscle like I pulled the muscle or just the general weight of my breasts and they get HUGER is hurting it. I dunno but it sucks


----------



## MissyMojo

just a quick visit from me with :hugs: for everyone :hug:

got friends staying for a week so i'll catch u al up then :D xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Betheney said:


> We have no babies yet? Not any early ones?

nope but seen a December baby was born, i dont know what happened though seen it in their thread title but couldnt find it in thread.


----------



## Dragonfly

oh guess when my baby due
https://www.expectnet.com/games/babyarrival2


----------



## Kellycool

Silas, try eating more salt for the cramp.. You not a bad mom hun, sometimes just have to be a bit harder for your own sanity 
Yay for everyone's nursery-making..
Hope you are all well and having a weekend of awesomeness-had super busy day yest at a 2nd birthday party, then met up with friends and then went to dinner with other friends.. Today i am doing housework JOY..
Sophie you have been quiet, hope you enjoying being home.. 
xx


----------



## lolpants

Betheney said:


> We have no babies yet? Not any early ones?

No Sparklers have popped yet no, dunno if any one who is due Nov but not active in this thread have though? There has been a very late Oct baby born about 2 mths early and a very early Dec baby - but were all holding on :thumbup:

I placed a guess DF - was the 1st too say girl! I have one too = https://www.expectnet.com/games/Lols.baby.game

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Done a guess for you LOL pants. Will be interesting to see who is the winner. Gives me something to look at this next few weeks. 

on anotehr note I am sick of death of pissing! All night long every day hour and I have no sleep from pissing! I dont even drink that much to produce this much piss! its in litres! I


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi all, just having a quick nose about before I go out to do a bit of shopping.

Thanks for the anniversary and birthday wishes Lolpants :flower:
We do both start maternity leave on the same day (1st Oct) :happydance: although as I am self employed, I may over run slightly if I am not all finished up. I need to pull my finger out as I don't want that!

Silas, good luck with the move today, hope it all goes well.



Betheney said:


> We have no babies yet? Not any early ones?

We have all done so well with keeping our babies nice and snug, although I do feel it is just a matter of time before an early one pops out. 

Finally my boobies have grown an inch and my usual bras are feeling a teeny weeny bit too small. I want to go get new ones but they say not to get measured for nursing bras until about 37 weeks and it seems a waste of money to buy some just to last the next 3 weeks until then (blimey, just realised, 3 weeks (and 3 days) until I am 37 weeks and full term. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK). 

Hope everyone has a lovely lazy Sunday,

Jo xx


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> Done a guess for you LOL pants. Will be interesting to see who is the winner. Gives me something to look at this next few weeks.
> 
> on anotehr note I am sick of death of pissing! All night long every day hour and I have no sleep from pissing! I dont even drink that much to produce this much piss! its in litres! I

I hear you! I have dark circles under my eyes from waking up every hour in the night to pee! I look like a Zombie right now! :wacko: I even woke up this morning from the "Pee Dream"! You know the one where you dream you are needing to go and you can't seem to find a toilet! Well, I woke up just in time and Mark almost got soaked! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Hi all, just having a quick nose about before I go out to do a bit of shopping.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary and birthday wishes Lolpants :flower:
> We do both start maternity leave on the same day (1st Oct) :happydance: although as I am self employed, I may over run slightly if I am not all finished up. I need to pull my finger out as I don't want that!
> 
> Silas, good luck with the move today, hope it all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> We have no babies yet? Not any early ones?
> 
> We have all done so well with keeping our babies nice and snug, although I do feel it is just a matter of time before an early one pops out.
> 
> Finally my boobies have grown an inch and my usual bras are feeling a teeny weeny bit too small. I want to go get new ones but they say not to get measured for nursing bras until about 37 weeks and it seems a waste of money to buy some just to last the next 3 weeks until then (blimey, just realised, 3 weeks (and 3 days) until I am 37 weeks and full term. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK).
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely lazy Sunday,
> 
> Jo xxClick to expand...

Yikes! Almost there hon! :hugs:

I LOVE Lazy Sundays! Got up, showered, put jammies on again, made breakfast and now laying around the living room watching American Football with My Hubby! Love me some Football! :happydance: Gonna grill some burgers for dinner and chill at home! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> We have no babies yet? Not any early ones?
> 
> nope but seen a December baby was born, i dont know what happened though seen it in their thread title but couldnt find it in thread.Click to expand...

The December baby unfortunately I believe did not make it. :nope: :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

:( poor december baby and mummy :( RIP angel. 


I havnt had a pee dream but I dont know what a dream is any more since missing sleep.


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, I can't believe I had a dream myself! LOL

Mark says I moan in my sleep like BAD!!! LOL He gets so mad because it wakes him up!!! :haha: I don't know I am even moaning when I do it! He says all I do is moan and grunt when I am asleep! LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

I want a comode for the bedroom, I wanted it last time or at least a bucket as I was sick of the trips to the bathroom. I probably need someone else to carry it out for emptying there be so much! Thats the thing about after the birth to though I noticed right away I didnt need to pee for hours! was nice lol


----------



## majm1241

LOL I almost want Adult Diapers but that would be gross! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

nah I couldnt lye in pee it would be like a water balloon within an hour haha. catheter was fun un hospital, i couldnt feed it but seen my bag filling up a lot, not having to get up and pee was the most rest I had after the labour, but then they took it out and i wee myself as I couldnt get up :(


----------



## majm1241

Oh I know! I was kidding! LOL Catheters HURT! I sure do not like them either! LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

yet I am still considering a nappy in my head ha. I really need to pee and I cant be assed getting up. Who needs to do exercise with this!


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening Sparklers, hope everyone has had a good day?

I have just got round to doing one of those baby guessing things, so if you are really really bored, go guess! 

https://www.expectnet.com/games/Herbert 

I have just guessed on DF's and Lols so if anyone else has one please post the link and I will go and have a guess for you!

Its all fun :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

My lo appears to want to bust out of me, my tummy hurts so bad from her kicking and stretching. Also, I officially have toxemia...:cry: my dr most like wont let me go past 36-37 weeks and thats in about 2-3 weeks EEEK!!!!!!!!! But im feeling a little bit more comfortable about having her because I had my baby shower yesterday and got a lot of stuff we still needed, we still need a couple more sleepers and a baby tub but thats about it, they did a diaper raffle so we got about 13 bags of diapers! :D THANK GOD! ha ha. Now im sick with tonsilitus for the millionth time(i have a throat problem). its not fun. Also friday I was in the hospital being monitored for toxemia symptoms, i had a really bad head ache and my vision started blurring so it scared me. Im hoping to at least keep this baby in until AFTER my sister's wedding on the first....everyone cross your fingers!


----------



## Happyhayley

I started to pack the hospital bag for the baby today just for fun. I pulled out some of my sons old outfits and one is so small. I checked the size and it says 6-9 lbs. Ben was 8.8 lbs so I think that outfit has to be worn on day 1. I still want to go and buy one nice coming home outfit that is brand new for this baby and a nice present from mommy and daddy. I did that for my son. He had lots given to him but I decided I wanted his coming home outfit to be special from us. 

I woke up this morning for the first time with a wet spot on my bra so I guess I'm making progress. I can't wait until it's October because then we can all start saying 1 month left on certain days. Plus I should find out my exact date for scheduled c-section in October. 

I am also starting to feel really really tired lately and I feel like my OH thinks I'm putting on my symptoms but its getting really hard for me to do things like just getting off the couch because I forgot something so I keep asking him for more and more and he gets all UGHHHH JUST DO IT YOURSELF. 

My friend (who I actually don't like that much and is really the gf of my husbands friend) threatened to come "help me" with the new baby because I won't be able to do much after a c-section. I think everytime she calls I'll tell her I already have family over. I don't mind if they come and visit the new baby once but I really don't want her help.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I know how you feel Haley about the help thing. My MIL is really overbaring and even went as far as to saying, "When the baby is born im going to come teach you how to be a mother." it was like WTF!!!!!!! Plus she doesn't get the fact that I don't want her smoking weed and cigarettes around me or for that matter my children....GAH!!!!


----------



## twingletons

Hello Ladies,

Have been a lurker and not a poster since the first trimester. 

After another week of sleepless nights I thought I'd say hello again:flower:

I have found this pregnancy so hard...give me back my twin pregnancy any day LOL

My SPD is going to win and I think I am going to be unable to move in the next couple of weeks so I guess I will be spending more time on the web! I have had to give up work earlier than I wanted.

Good Luck to all you November sparklers....Not long now:wohoo:


----------



## rowleypolie

thats crazy beauty! you will be having your baby first most likely!!

dh checked my cervix today and although he is no doctor he says its softened and he can get his finger in- meaning possibly i am already 1cm!! I never dilated with dd until the day i had her...so that makes me happy! maybe the RLT is helping to soften the cervix for me! speaking of- teapot is whistling!


----------



## devonangel

heres my bump at 32 weeks and 3 days 

https://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/pinkcrafts75/baby%20no%202%20bump/32weeksand3days.jpg


----------



## you&me

I think there may be a sparkler on their way?

I read a post in third tri from a lady called mummy2be or mummy2baby, she is just over 33 weeks and her waters have all gone, and has been in early labour...so could be these babies are starting to break free. :haha:

BHB, I am surprised they are letting you go so far with Pre-eclampsia toxemia, I was diagnosed with it in my first pregnancy and they delivered baby the next day for both of our's safety. :wacko: 

I hope all of you ladies are doing okay?...not long now :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Nice bump Devonangel 
Welcome twingletons, sorry about the spd-I have it too but it seems to have settled since baby moved head down!! Rest up hun!
Did a guess for you Jo, probs way off haha..
I need to do one of those for my other friends too since evryone thinks I am having a giant.. 
Well, hope you all have a great Monday.. 
Oh and are you all getting LOADS of discharge/mucus (TMI, sorry).. :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

No I got something more TMI for you .....my butt hole is like a doughnut lol its either a swollen fajeita or that it seems.


----------



## Kellycool

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
DF you do make me laugh but hope it is not sore.. Sudocrem might help xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

you&me said:


> I think there may be a sparkler on their way?
> 
> I read a post in third tri from a lady called mummy2be or mummy2baby, she is just over 33 weeks and her waters have all gone, and has been in early labour...so could be these babies are starting to break free. :haha:
> 
> BHB, I am surprised they are letting you go so far with Pre-eclampsia toxemia, I was diagnosed with it in my first pregnancy and they delivered baby the next day for both of our's safety. :wacko:
> 
> I hope all of you ladies are doing okay?...not long now :happydance:

Where was the post hun?


----------



## Dragonfly

Kellycool said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> DF you do make me laugh but hope it is not sore.. Sudocrem might help xx

it is :cry: I wiggle when I walk for some sort of relief. I have bapathen which always worked on Williams bum but seems to not work on mine.


----------



## you&me

ShanandBoc said:


> Where was the post hun?

It is this link posted under the third tri boards:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/418157-my-waters-broke-33-weeks.html

Same due date as me and expecting a little boy according to the front page of this thread.


----------



## Kellycool

Is everyone ok??? Such quietness on this thread! xx


----------



## pichi

evening ladies :D

oh im so bored and having a chubber day... OH bought me fudge and now it's all gone :blush:


----------



## Kellycool

mmmmmmm, fudge!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Anyone else cry at the thought of labour?? Dont know WHAT is wrong with me considering I have done it before!


----------



## Dragonfly

Kellycool said:


> Is everyone ok??? Such quietness on this thread! xx

sore arse :cry:


----------



## pichi

i know, i don't know why but for a while now i've just had a hankering for some yum yum fudge and bless my OH he got me some the other night :flower:

i'm not scared of labour - i've been reading the hypnobirthing book and its been quite insiteful. i just think i shouldn't be scared of labour, it's something that my body was made to do and peanut is going to have to come out some way or another.... haha

that and i like to think my pain tolerance is quite high... it takes quite a bit before i'll start to classify something as painful. i can assure you though, i will NOT be coming back here saying it's not painful haha!


----------



## SilasLove

My classes are finished, as of today. Of course, still have a week or so until I find out whether or not I passed my classes and officially have my Associates degree. I am over here at the "old" apartment, attempting to pack and clean. Of course, here I am on the computer. So what does that tell you?

Our "new" apartment feels nothing like home, as all that is there are our beds and furniture. My OH seems to think its ok to break up the moving, in which I am yet to be relieved of my stress.

I am in so much pain. My pelvis is screwed officially, I think. I wish my doctor would acknowledge my pain and give me something for it or SOMETHING. Ugh. I am not sure its going to "hold up" for another 8 weeks I am being honest. I don't know if I will even be able to walk soon. My OH doesn't understand any of it either, so its all helpless at this point! Ugh .. it really does hurt though. :( :cry:

I am so depressed that I wont have internet soon ... got to call and get it shut off either today, or tomorrow. :( I am going to miss my BnB.


----------



## Dragonfly

why no internet?


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> why no internet?

Because we can't really afford it, and since I don't need it anymore for school I am just going to get it shut off. But my new apartments have a computer room, so I will be getting on from time to time. :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

is internet dear over there? I pay 17.99 a month for mine and thats considered dear.


----------



## pichi

can you get a 'pay as you go' internet connection? we can get that over here. like a dongle...

i need the internet... taking that away would just make me feel lost... that and i do web design so it's a bit of a given :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> is internet dear over there? I pay 17.99 a month for mine and thats considered dear.

I pay nearly $50.00 a month for internet.


----------



## SilasLove

pichi said:


> can you get a 'pay as you go' internet connection? we can get that over here. like a dongle...
> 
> i need the internet... taking that away would just make me feel lost... that and i do web design so it's a bit of a given :haha:

I have never heard of pay as you go for internet. There are cheaper places you can get internet through, but where I live your choices are limited because the area is very rural. Like where I live you can't even get a 3G internet connection on your cell phone...if you even know what I am talking about lol. :wacko:


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> is internet dear over there? I pay 17.99 a month for mine and thats considered dear.

DF that's expensive! Who is your service provider? We are with o2 and only pay £9.99 a month!

I'm having a BAD BAD day today! So we've found the perfect place to move to only with the estate agent fees and a holding fee and a checking in fee and 6 weeks rent in advance we're looking at spending £2000 odd before even moving in! Then we have to buy a fridge/freezer and a washing machine!

Not only that but OH gets told that he is almost definately going to be made redundant! His redundancy pay is only £5000 

I'm in AGONY with my back, midwife has told me to make an appointment with gp and get referred to physio.

Want to go to sleep and not wake up until January please - make all the stress go away! :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Kayley said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> is internet dear over there? I pay 17.99 a month for mine and thats considered dear.
> 
> DF that's expensive! Who is your service provider? We are with o2 and only pay £9.99 a month!
> 
> I'm having a BAD BAD day today! So we've found the perfect place to move to only with the estate agent fees and a holding fee and a checking in fee and 6 weeks rent in advance we're looking at spending £2000 odd before even moving in! Then we have to buy a fridge/freezer and a washing machine!
> 
> Not only that but OH gets told that he is almost definately going to be made redundant! His redundancy pay is only £5000
> 
> I'm in AGONY with my back, midwife has told me to make an appointment with gp and get referred to physio.
> 
> Want to go to sleep and not wake up until January please - make all the stress go away! :(Click to expand...

its cause of where I live they charge everyone that no matter who your with even 02. England gets cheaper deals and some get it free but not for us we are how they make their money.


----------



## Kayley

Dragonfly said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> is internet dear over there? I pay 17.99 a month for mine and thats considered dear.
> 
> DF that's expensive! Who is your service provider? We are with o2 and only pay £9.99 a month!
> 
> I'm having a BAD BAD day today! So we've found the perfect place to move to only with the estate agent fees and a holding fee and a checking in fee and 6 weeks rent in advance we're looking at spending £2000 odd before even moving in! Then we have to buy a fridge/freezer and a washing machine!
> 
> Not only that but OH gets told that he is almost definately going to be made redundant! His redundancy pay is only £5000
> 
> I'm in AGONY with my back, midwife has told me to make an appointment with gp and get referred to physio.
> 
> Want to go to sleep and not wake up until January please - make all the stress go away! :(Click to expand...
> 
> its cause of where I live they charge everyone that no matter who your with even 02. England gets cheaper deals and some get it free but not for us we are how they make their money.Click to expand...

I don't think anyone gets the net for free hun (unless you go to a library!)


----------



## pichi

you can get free wifi but not in your own home. just public places usually like Mc D's, library, Pizza hut. you can also get 'free' wifi if you use someone elses connection if they've not secured their router but, you're not REALLY meant to do that. plus, in doing that you take up their bandwidth making your connection slower and theirs .


----------



## SilasLove

So packing with a 10 month old is not very productive. 
Everytime I get a box packed, I turn my back and when I look back Joseph has nearly unpacked the entire box! :|

Did I mention how much pain I am in today? Yeah, this is not helping.


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

.. so it sounds like we may have our 1st sparkler soon then? Hopefully Mommy2baby2 and BLKHair beauty can both hld on for much longer though :hugs:

I think Swindon has free internet? Other than that all of UK is chargeable - I have Virgin so have a phone and broadband package thats about £25 a mth on average.

Coco Ive placed a guess :thumbup:

My OH is away with work for 2 weeks = so I gotta cook my own tea :( :haha: Ive got so used too him looking after me!! :blush:

Silas I hope you get settled soon hun, and Kayley hope things work out well for you too :hugs:

Lol xx

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Kayley sorry you are having such a shite day :-( I know it is a cliche but it will all work out.. perhaps there is someone better where you are supposed to live. Sorry about OH job :-( What does he do? Will he be bale to get more work? 
And your backs poor things.. We nearly their gilrs so hang in there ok! Hot water bottles are good..
And please excuse all my typos sheesh.. cant be arsed to fix them haha.. 
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

sky give free broadband to customers on parts but not me. I have been on at them asking why but they say its the exchange. And some people have small amounts like £ 6 month and all.


----------



## SilasLove

Thats it, I give up. I am going "home" now I guess. Talk to you gals later.


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Thats it, I give up. I am going "home" now I guess. Talk to you gals later.

sorry so many posts to answer i get lost in here but most the time no one sees my posts either . :cry:

william uncleans as I clean, annoys me that he empties out cupboards and toys and may as well not bother cleaning.


----------



## anna matronic

Blimey that is expansive for internet! I have Sky which is £28 for TV (hd), phone and broadband plus £11 line rental. Not too bad really. Although I am using my mums for free atm so resent paying for internet when I am not at home, but then I am paying gas/electric/rent/council tax too :grrr:

Sorry I have been quiet past few days I am alive and well and was lurking, but I didn;t take my laptop home so just browsed via my phone. Everything is back to normal now.

My cat seems to have gone missing though :( My fault as I left food out for him instead of getting someone to pop in and feed him so he probably found a nice family who will actually feed him :haha:

Was nice to go home for a bit and me and Hinky Binky went to Chella's baby shower on Saturday which was lots of fun :)

I am really feeling it now, so uncomfortable and tired, can;t bloody walk anywhere without my lungs collapsing :( Hopital for more monitoring tomorrow, hope my infection has gone from my wee wee :rofl:

Rubbish name check here, but glad to see all is well with everyone. Hold on bhb, whenever she comes she will be safe :)

Silas, your new place will feel like home soon :)

Maybe a Sparkler - exciting although a bit early for our liking!


----------



## pinklizzy

Got bitten by a cat today, managed to get me with all four canine teeth over my knuckle joint :nope: Very sore, swollen and bruised. Been to the doctors for some AB'S as I usually react badly to bites but they're making me feel a bit odd and woozy.
Can't blame the cat though, she was giving birth and kitten was stuck-she wasn't feeling too good! :wacko:


----------



## anna matronic

Here we are at the shower lol

SpencerBear (Dec Dreamer) Chella, someone (sorry) me and then HinkyBinky :D
 



Attached Files:







Chella shower.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pinklizzy

Great picture!


----------



## anna matronic

pinklizzy said:


> Got bitten by a cat today, managed to get me with all four canine teeth over my knuckle joint :nope: Very sore, swollen and bruised. Been to the doctors for some AB'S as I usually react badly to bites but they're making me feel a bit odd and woozy.
> Can't blame the cat though, she was giving birth and kitten was stuck-she wasn't feeling too good! :wacko:

Maybe it was my cat - He would have been starving :rofl:


----------



## pichi

urgh does anyones little one kick/punch them in their hip region? its a really odd sensation... i'm guessing she's punching as she's head down


----------



## anna matronic

pinklizzy said:


> Great picture!

This site might be a pain in the arse sometimes but we met through it so it is amazing in that sense :)


----------



## weezyweu

I have had a letter over weekend from hospital to say i got urine infection picked up while in hospital, so on antibiotics now.

hope all those early babies stay safe. after 35 weeks drs etc dont tend to worry too much


----------



## Dragonfly

I had an infection for a month seems to have gone now i was allergic to one of the anti biotics hence the length of time I had it. had braxton hicks and all. scary. went away though also had one when i was preg with william and was late with him. 

anyway got wiliam a coat on ebay 1.04! second hand but lovely. fur hood and all and at that price.,


----------



## anna matronic

weezyweu said:


> I have had a letter over weekend from hospital to say i got urine infection picked up while in hospital, so on antibiotics now.
> 
> hope all those early babies stay safe. after 35 weeks drs etc dont tend to worry too much

I've had antibiotics this past week for a urine infection aswell. Hopefully it will have gone when I get checked tomorrow :)


----------



## anna matronic

Panic over. Cat has returned :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> I had an infection for a month seems to have gone now i was allergic to one of the anti biotics hence the length of time I had it. had braxton hicks and all. scary. went away though also had one when i was preg with william and was late with him.
> 
> anyway got wiliam a coat on ebay 1.04! second hand but lovely. fur hood and all and at that price.,

No need to be proud DF, Chunk is going to live off of 2nd hand hand me downs if I can;t stop spending all my spare cash on chocolate :rofl:


----------



## pinklizzy

Glad your cat is back! I totally missed your post to say he'd gone off. My kitty doesn't go out but I'm totally paranoid about where she is all the time in case she's got out onto the road.
My hand is huge now, and purple!


----------



## anna matronic

He didn;t exactly disapear. He is a real house cat although he does go out and hunts so I find "things" around the house. Basically I went home for 4 days and no-one was in to feed him and the neighbours couldn't do it so I left shed loads of food out for him! But he probably ate in within an hour of me leaving so starved all weekend.

When I got back today he was nowhere to be seen for a while, but he came in when he realised I was back and he had food :D

Keep an eye on it for infection hun :)


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I had an infection for a month seems to have gone now i was allergic to one of the anti biotics hence the length of time I had it. had braxton hicks and all. scary. went away though also had one when i was preg with william and was late with him.
> 
> anyway got wiliam a coat on ebay 1.04! second hand but lovely. fur hood and all and at that price.,
> 
> No need to be proud DF, Chunk is going to live off of 2nd hand hand me downs if I can;t stop spending all my spare cash on chocolate :rofl:Click to expand...

not at all I have bought many a second hand thing that where right gems for William. Got him a bike jacket I am waiting for him to fit in , cant get them anywhere and I got it for 99p! not a mark on it. cool looking leater type racy thing. Throw in the wash and its fine. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

I bought a bundle of stuff off of a lady on here. Some great stuff too including some Timberland pram boots lol they are soo cute. For £30 Chunk got a real decent wardrobe!

I am splashing out on a cardigan for him from Ted Baker though when he is born as that will be his Xmas day outfit along with a vest, jeans and timberland boots :D


----------



## weezyweu

Good luck for tomorrow hope infection all gone Anna. Had to buy baby all new as had got rid of all my sons clothes ages ago. It's like starting with number 1 again, only 10 years older and knackered!!!!


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> Panic over. Cat has returned :haha:

:happydance: yey! :happydance:

That pic is so cool - wish there was some sparklers in Cardiff I could meet up with!

I too have tons of 2nd hand stuff - nothing wrong with it as long as its clean :thumbup:

Realised earlier I only have one more 'Monday morning' to go!! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Panic over. Cat has returned :haha:

I hope mine are still in as I have tumblr dryer hose out the door going and one dosnt come when she is called for hours! she just ignores me and is upstairs where no one ever goes . If I have to go up there I will dung it! she came down the stairs when called last time thank god but I realy dontlike that part of the building.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im just praying my lo stays in there until at least the 7th! or until AFTER my sister's wedding....she needs to have her day with no "drama" lol


----------



## anna matronic

Eurgh I have a tummy ache :(


----------



## Dragonfly

one cat back other is still out and thats the one that dosnt like to come when called and is nervous of everything. So I dont like her being out to long especially if it means i have to go hunting upstairs and give myself heart attacks. I hate going out back the old smoke houses freak me out :(


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening Sparklers :hi:

Hope everyone is feeling tickety-boo this evening? We had our 2nd Hypnobirthing class earlier, it is very interesting but I still can't see myself getting into the same totally relaxed 'daze' as the ladies on the DVD's do, still its early days and I do try and practise hard!

Thanks Lizzy, Kelly & Lols for betting on my baby guesser thing. If anyone else wants me to guess theirs, just post me the link. Here is mine again if anyone else is super bored: https://www.expectnet.com/games/Herbert 

Sophie, I LOVE the pic of you all. Its funny how you meet and become friends on here, I have met up with an October Bumpkin and love our little chats and shopping trips. I can't wait for when we get to go out with our babies.

Weezyweu, I have also had to start all over again due to a huge age gap, only mine is 20 years! I was a teenager when I had my son and in my (late) 30's now! I am more tired but I am loving this pregnancy so much more as I feel so much healthier and have had none of the problems I had first time round.

I have a really wriggly little Herbert this evening who also has lots of hiccups. They are on my left hand side and quite high up so the little monkey must still be lying transverse. I have a MW appointment on Wednesday so we shall see.


----------



## Dragonfly

going to bed in very bad form now, one cat still down and she dosnt come when I call her and I know she will wake me from precious sleep I so rarely get! really pissed at her. I even checked next door corridor and she wasnt there.,

also my expect net dosnt work I cant get into it as it says my email dosnt exist and its the only one i use so i dont get it so i can never put in a winner.


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks Coco, it is really cool as I didn;t know many people cos I moved due to work away from home :)

Btw, 50 days :happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

2 more days till I move up a ticker box. Its a big joy in my life. I look forward to it and it feels like forever since it moved up but I guess it really wasn't that long ago.

So much talk of cats coming and going and biting people on here haha. We had a cat but we gave her away soon after my son was born because she sort of became neglected. If life ever slows down I'd like to have one again.

My husbands shifts change in 1 week which is nice because he's been on nights for so long and now he's switching to more of a day shift. He'll be home around 7pm every night which I will love considering the baby will be here and by 7 I think I might be ready to pass out haha. 

I'm getting really anxious to meet my baby. I defo don't want him to come early or before my scheduled c-section date but I just want that date to come faster.


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :flower:
Oh back pain from sleeping *grumble* and I feel like peanut is wiggling her way down into my pelvis but surely its a bit early for that? :dohh: can't believe its only 7 more weeks till she's here!


----------



## Dragonfly

found cat this morning! hardly slept for thinking about her. Even William was looking in the tumble dryer and the cooker for her lol 32 weeks today!!


----------



## weezyweu

My friend had her baby on Sunday little girl 6IB 14oz. I so want my baby here but safe so just let it be November now!!!!!

Hope all well this morning


----------



## pichi

happyhayley - you'll move up a box tomorrow :)

6lb 14oz is a nice baby weight too :)


----------



## anna matronic

Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to hospital I go.................................... Again!!!!

Morning everyone, I hope we are all doing well today, slowly we are getting there :happydance:

Glad the cat is back DF :)

Well I took my nipple piercing out yesterday, 5 years I had that, it made me sad. Now I have a very deformed looking nip :rofl:


----------



## pichi

you'll have a bullet nipple Anna :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

I see another December baby was born? Have not yet read the thread so hope baby and mom are healthy.. 
My neighbours (upstairs) are doing my head in with the noise levels.. Honestly dont know what the CRAP they are doing up there... And I am a patient person so for me to get annoyed you must know grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to hospital I go.................................... Again!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone, I hope we are all doing well today, slowly we are getting there :happydance:
> 
> Glad the cat is back DF :)
> 
> Well I took my nipple piercing out yesterday, 5 years I had that, it made me sad. Now I have a very deformed looking nip :rofl:

It was a very sad day for me when I had to take my belly ring out after 15 years but our hospital has a policy that it will not scan you with them in and once I took it out, I couldn't be bothered to put it back. My tummy felt nekid without it for ages, now my belly button is just too flat for one anyway :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> I see another December baby was born? Have not yet read the thread so hope baby and mom are healthy..
> My neighbours (upstairs) are doing my head in with the noise levels.. Honestly dont know what the CRAP they are doing up there... And I am a patient person so for me to get annoyed you must know grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Wow! I really hope both mummy & baby are ok. 

Well done Sparklers, I am sooooooo pleased we are all doing so well at keeping our babies snug! x

Kelly, I hope your noisy neighbours soon quiet down, it must be very annoying!


----------



## Bartness

Hello Ladies! I was so exhausted over the weekend, I didnt do a dang thing but supervise OH putting together the Crib, changing table and dresser for Jaxon's room. The rest of the weekend I was parked on the couch sleeping. I feel like Im back in first tri, with how tired I have been. I just cant seem to get enough sleep.


----------



## anna matronic

Sleeping is soo uncomfortable Bartness, I wake up with aches everywhere! My thighs get cramp and even this morning my breastbone was aching :D

Well I am back from the hospital, Chunk is fine. I even had my first BH register on the CTG :happydance: Didn't feel it though :haha:

midwife is still not 100% convinced on the ruptured membraines although she does think it is likely that I had a small leak which has rectified itself.

New problemo though, had E-Coli in my urine, that was my infection, but has all gone now :) I do have trace of protein and slight raised bp so now she is wanting me monitored for the possible onset of pre-eclampsia, although she told me not to worry! Great :D


----------



## majm1241

Anna I'm sorry!!! :( :hugs: You sure are getting checked for it all ain'tcha! Lol I hope you don't have Pre-Eclampsia!!

I am 30 Weeks Today! :yipee:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congratulations on reaching 30 weeks majm!


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats on 30 weeks YAY :happydance:

Yeah I sometimes wonder why I am going for all these darn appointments but it seems they need doing! No I don't want pre-eclamsia either. I have showed no signs except the teeny but of protein which might not be related and my bp slightly rising!

So here is my Braxton Hick in all its glory :rofl: This BH peaked at 60, normal contractions go to 100 :D
 



Attached Files:







ctg.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bartness

sleeping is uncomfortable, my hips hurt so bad I keep waking up throughout the night. Went out and got myself a body pillow, it seems to be helping pretty good so far, thank god. 

Anna, how can your MW tell you not to worry when they are monitoring you for pre-eclampsia? Good luck, and hopefully Chunk stays put a bit longer!


----------



## anna matronic

Cos they always say that, don't want to panic us (as she hands over a leaflet on pre-eclampsia lol) She said she is not saying I have it, or that I will get it, but I need to be aware to look for the signs because of the protein and raised bp (was 137/84)

By far the best news today - how could I forget this. My Icandy Cherry is in my car. I can't get it out as it is too heavy but will put it together later and post a pic :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! :wave:

Well, I am calling to shut off my internet today. I am rather sad, tbh. But it will all be alright. I hope all you ladies are well. I can imagine if any of you feel as I do you don't truly _feel_ that well at all. I have soooo much pain in my pelvic area, its like a burning/ripping sensation. Its hard to deal with sometimes. My doctor just says its something you have to deal with .. I feel like punching her in the face sometimes when she says stuff like that to me.

Also, it has officially started. The constant trips to the bathroom due to so much pressure on the bladder. Feel as if I could pee a river, only to pee a few drops. So frustrating! I hate it.

Honestly, I have no idea how I am going to make it another 8 weeks, or 7, or however many I have left! I definitely know its not 2 weeks that I have left, and so its too long with the way I have been feeling. 

On the good side .. I have been sleeping ok. Or atleast enough, haven't really been so tired I don't want to move lately.


----------



## anna matronic

Hey Kala, are you going to be around much? Keep in touch as much as you can :) x x


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to update you and let you know I had my little boy last night. His name is Tristan. My water spontaniously broke so I sat in the hospital for 2 days and was filled with antibiotics and steroids for this lungs. 

He came out weighing 4lbs 5oz. He's breathing and crying on his own. Doesn't seem to have any jaundice or problems. Very strong for being born at 33 weeks!

https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9485/mommytristan.jpg

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2605/61975119.jpg

https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4741/tristanw.jpg

https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8004/newbornpig.jpg


----------



## pichi

he is gorgeous! look at those tiny little feeties!


----------



## Dragonfly

wow look at him he is a good healthy looking boy ! congrats! now its becoming real someone has given birth in here . eeek!


oh and do my game again as last one wont let me in at all and i need guesses. 
https://www.expectnet.com/games/babyarrival2S


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Mommy2baby2!!! He is gorgeous!!! I will update you as soon as I get on my laptop!! Yay!!! Our first November Sparkler!!! Thank goodness he is doing so well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

CONGRATS hun.. He is absolutely beautiful wowee, and you look amazing  xxx


----------



## you&me

Awwww mummy2baby he is absolutely gorgeous...well done to both of you...and congratulations :happydance: The first November Sparkler to enter the world!!

I hope you have a speedy recovery and are both home real soon.

Reality has just sunk in...these babies really are going to start coming now :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Massive congrats mummy2baby! He's gorgeous! xx


----------



## Bartness

Mommy2baby2 --he is soo cute! Congrats!


----------



## ruthyni

Congrats Mummy2baby, our 1st sparkler!
He is sooooooo cute, im sure u cant believe he is here!
Best wishes
xx


----------



## SilasLove

Looks like I wont be getting rid of internet, because doesn't look like I am going to pass my History class. Who knows. I am about to say SCREW IT. I am an emotional wreck now ... so that is wonderful.


----------



## Happyhayley

Welcome first sparkler!!! so cute. Congrats I am so happy he is healthy


----------



## hinkybinky

Wow, loads to catch up on. 

Cocobelle: waiting to hear whether your bubba has turned for you yet, was it today your appt?

Soph: glad your puss came back, mine do that as well if we "neglect" them by changing their routine. Just ot teach us a lesson, I think.

Mummy2baby2: congratulations!! :happydance:, such a lovely healthy baby at 33 weeks. I *think* we had the same due date, so have been studying your pics thinking I've got one of those inside me!! Take care and keep us updated on how you are getting on xxx

Hope everyone else is feeling ok and continuing to keep bubbas cooking nicely.

AFM, I have rest of this week and one more week at work (school). Think a few of us are finishing on 1st Oct. Only one more interminable Monday afternoon staff meeting, yay! Having been sitting behind a desk writing lesson plans for the last few weeks, for my sins I have offered to cover a year 1 class tomorrow. 

Wish me luck :dohh:


----------



## weezyweu

Congratulations mummy2baby he is gorgeous. Glad he is doing so well. Anna hope it turns out all's ok with you, are they monitoring you more now?


----------



## pinklizzy

Silas-so sorry you're feeling crappy hun, wish there was something I could do to help :hugs:
I ache all over now, been stripping wallpaper all afternoon-all 4 horrible layers that were on the walls of our very old house so that the plasterer can skim the walls on Saturday. My mum bless her has been so much help-she turned up with a steam paper remover after we'd been struggling by hand :dohh:
Next step after the walls is to rip up the horrible carpet and sand the floor boards before we paint :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

Wow we have a baby?! :D i need to catch up. hang on a minute..xx


----------



## devonangel

awwww congratulations mommy2baby2 hes sooooooo cute xxxxx


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh he's gorgeous! And lovely and healthy, its all good! congratulations mummy2be :D..xx


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to mommy2baby2 :hugs:

Yeah, I screwed up. Really should only blame myself, but I thought it would be fine. Anyway, there is no way I am going to pass my history class without a decent grade on my final so looks like another 9 weeks of school for me and I am out over $2,000.00. 

I don't even know if I care about getting my degree anymore, I was so close to being finished and now it just means nothing and I have to pay money? Ugh. I better stop even thinking about it before the tears manage to come.


----------



## Dragonfly

stupid cystitus again! so that means infection is on its way back and I dont think it ever really went away. I am pissed off with this literally!


----------



## makeithappen

Big congrats mummy2baby!!!! 

Cant believe we have our first nov baby! brings it all home how it could all happen anytime now, for the rest of us :happydance: im so excited hearing this news! soooo pleased mum and baby are looking so well too! hope they both continue to thrive!


----------



## lolpants

OMG our 1st sparkler and he is gorgeous!!! :happydance: well done hunny - he looks perfect! I gotta admit Im all emotional that we have our 1st!:cry: damn hormones!

Was only popping in as I have a guest but what a wonderful surprise!! :hugs:

My handmade Hello Kitty cot bedding arrived today and Im over the moon as its so lush and cost me way under half the price of 1 set for 2 sets and 2 cushions :thumbup::happydance: 

ooo Ive just noticed our discussion title has changed too 1 baby born - now Im all emotional again :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

OMG YAY I am so happy he is gorgeous and such a good weight too :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Finally we have our first (although early but he's perfect!!)

I am scared now. My baby is like that big lol :D

Silas, sorry to hear about your History, I am a History teacher, I know nothing about the American History or what you guys do but if I can be of any help just let me know :) x


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Congrats to mommy2baby2 :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I screwed up. Really should only blame myself, but I thought it would be fine. Anyway, there is no way I am going to pass my history class without a decent grade on my final so looks like another 9 weeks of school for me and I am out over $2,000.00.
> 
> I don't even know if I care about getting my degree anymore, I was so close to being finished and now it just means nothing and I have to pay money? Ugh. I better stop even thinking about it before the tears manage to come.

Oh no! :( :hugs: I hope you passed it hon! I Love History!


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> OMG YAY I am so happy he is gorgeous and such a good weight too :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Finally we have our first (although early but he's perfect!!)
> 
> I am scared now. My baby is like that big lol :D
> 
> Silas, sorry to hear about your History, I am a History teacher, I know nothing about the American History or what you guys do but if I can be of any help just let me know :) x

Thanks hon! :hugs:



majm1241 said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to mommy2baby2 :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I screwed up. Really should only blame myself, but I thought it would be fine. Anyway, there is no way I am going to pass my history class without a decent grade on my final so looks like another 9 weeks of school for me and I am out over $2,000.00.
> 
> I don't even know if I care about getting my degree anymore, I was so close to being finished and now it just means nothing and I have to pay money? Ugh. I better stop even thinking about it before the tears manage to come.
> 
> Oh no! :( :hugs: I hope you passed it hon! I Love History!Click to expand...

I am not going to pass, unless my teacher decides to be a heavenly angel. Its just a bunch of stuff that I should have double checked and been more responsible about. But I worked really hard on the paper, so I thought "Eh, nothing can go wrong!" Oh well, once I find out I just have to decide whether or not I really want to retake the class or not and get my degree. My biggest thing is that I am going to have to pay for the class which is over $2,000.00 and obviously I don't have that kind of money!

In other news; to top this miserable day off: My phone got shut off, and I officially do not have a mother. Well, I have one, but I am done with her. I really don't care to hear her racist, prejudice and childish remarks towards my OH because I told her the truth about something. She is such a childish bitch. Ugh. Like I said, I am done with her. I really don't care anymore. Today is the worst day in a long time with nothing going right. Maybe a miracle will happen.


----------



## Eskimobabys

mommy2baby2 he so cute!!! im glad he's ok!!!


----------



## happigail

mommy2baby2 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you and let you know I had my little boy last night. His name is Tristan. My water spontaniously broke so I sat in the hospital for 2 days and was filled with antibiotics and steroids for this lungs.
> 
> He came out weighing 4lbs 5oz. He's breathing and crying on his own. Doesn't seem to have any jaundice or problems. Very strong for being born at 33 weeks!
> 
> https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9485/mommytristan.jpg
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2605/61975119.jpg
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4741/tristanw.jpg
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8004/newbornpig.jpg


Oh my god!! Congrats, he is so beautiful (and so are you!). 

My word ladies, this is really it, we're getting close, now we've had our first sparkler!


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAY I am so happy he is gorgeous and such a good weight too :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Finally we have our first (although early but he's perfect!!)
> 
> I am scared now. My baby is like that big lol :D
> 
> Silas, sorry to hear about your History, I am a History teacher, I know nothing about the American History or what you guys do but if I can be of any help just let me know :) x
> 
> Thanks hon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to mommy2baby2 :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I screwed up. Really should only blame myself, but I thought it would be fine. Anyway, there is no way I am going to pass my history class without a decent grade on my final so looks like another 9 weeks of school for me and I am out over $2,000.00.
> 
> I don't even know if I care about getting my degree anymore, I was so close to being finished and now it just means nothing and I have to pay money? Ugh. I better stop even thinking about it before the tears manage to come.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! :( :hugs: I hope you passed it hon! I Love History!Click to expand...
> 
> I am not going to pass, unless my teacher decides to be a heavenly angel. Its just a bunch of stuff that I should have double checked and been more responsible about. But I worked really hard on the paper, so I thought "Eh, nothing can go wrong!" Oh well, once I find out I just have to decide whether or not I really want to retake the class or not and get my degree. My biggest thing is that I am going to have to pay for the class which is over $2,000.00 and obviously I don't have that kind of money!
> 
> In other news; to top this miserable day off: My phone got shut off, and I officially do not have a mother. Well, I have one, but I am done with her. I really don't care to hear her racist, prejudice and childish remarks towards my OH because I told her the truth about something. She is such a childish bitch. Ugh. Like I said, I am done with her. I really don't care anymore. Today is the worst day in a long time with nothing going right. Maybe a miracle will happen.Click to expand...

:cry: I'm sorry Hon! :hug:


----------



## Bartness

My work day turned out great, I came in, started work, was asked to 'Rove' (that is walk around and answer tech's questions, when they need help), I was supposed to rove till 1 but ended up roving till 215, and still had to take my last break...so my last break brought me to then end of my shift. I GET TO GO HOME ON TIME TODAY!!! YAY!!!

Oh and Sila's love, Im a history fanatic, if you have questions just ask away.


----------



## Dragonfly

whats happening with your mum Silas? my mums childish to and we dont speak. I dont know what mums like this go on like this for.


----------



## rowleypolie

mommy2baby2 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you and let you know I had my little boy last night. His name is Tristan. My water spontaniously broke so I sat in the hospital for 2 days and was filled with antibiotics and steroids for this lungs.
> 
> He came out weighing 4lbs 5oz. He's breathing and crying on his own. Doesn't seem to have any jaundice or problems. Very strong for being born at 33 weeks!
> 
> https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9485/mommytristan.jpg
> 
> https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2605/61975119.jpg
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4741/tristanw.jpg
> 
> https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8004/newbornpig.jpg

i am so happy for you guys! glad to hear hes a healthy little man!


----------



## Betheney

Mommy2baby2 congratulations on your little baby boy he is so precious! You look like such a proud mummy. Enjoy every moment. I hope you both continue to do well and both of you are healthy.

Love


----------



## Kayley

Wow hun he is gorgeous! Congratulations.

Arrrggghhh I want my baby here now! lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats mommy2baby2!!!! oh my gosh, its getting real now! He is so precious though, trully an angel :) :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

I showed my mum the pics she was amazed at how "chunky" he is for 33 weeks (ie not skinny) Congrats again he is so adorable :hugs:

Here is my pram :happydance: I only got pics of the carrycot attachment, the seat and carseat is so cool too, I been wheeling it around all evening :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6









Pram2.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4









Pram3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sparky32

Oh my god i cant believe a Sparkler baby has made into the world safe and sound, what amazing news. Congratulations and big kisses for gorgeous Tristian. Cant wait to hear of more safe arrivals. Not long now ladies, hope your all keeping well xxx


----------



## anna matronic

sparky32 said:


> Oh my god i cant believe a Sparkler baby has made into the world safe and sound, what amazing news. Congratulations and big kisses for gorgeous Tristian. Cant wait to hear of more safe arrivals. Not long now ladies, hope your all keeping well xxx

Thanks sparky :) :hugs: Hope you are doing well x x x


----------



## anna matronic

Happy 33 weeks Pichi and Silas (and me lol) :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

:wohoo: I can't believe we finally have our first little Sparkler and what a cutie he is too! Huge congratulations Mommy2baby2, he is beautiful and I am so pleased you are both doing well. I also have to say that you look amazing for just giving birth. A real yummy mummy!

I can't quite believe that I have one that big inside me!!!!!!!!

:happydance: Wooo-hoo for reaching 30 weeks April!!!

Soph, loving the BH print out, one for the album hey! Your pram is pretty lush too, Can't wait for mine to be delivered on Friday.

Silas, I am sorry you are having sch a rubbish time right now. Don't rush to any decisions about not finishing your degree. You have come so far :hugs:

DF, I have had my guess! 

Hinkybinky, I have my MW tomorrow afternoon, I do think Herbert has changed position as all movement seems to be on the other side of my bump now, although still to the side, so we shall see. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Sparky lovely to 'see' you again :hug: I think of you often.

AFM: I have for the first time this pregnancy felt a little unwell this evening. I had a horrid headache, a very tight (and a little sore) bump, felt a bit sick and to top it off, Herbert was being a bit quiet. I decided to have a relaxing bath (hubby filled he bathroom with candles so I could relax) and if I didn't feel better or if Herbert was still not very active, then I would call the hospital for advice but luckily the bath did the trick on all accounts and now Herbert is making up for having a quiet day. It doesn't look like I will be getting much sleep now!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Mommy2!! Beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Marie1337

Congrats Mommy2baby2!! He is beautiful!

Hard to believe that finally got our first sparkler. Won't be long till the rest of these babies make their grand entrance into the world.

Question...my doctor said today that my baby was currently head down but is back to back. Yay back labour! :dohh: Any tips for helping the baby turn over the next few weeks? I have been sitting on my birth ball since I got home. Lol.


----------



## Betheney

Marie- I've read anything that involves leaning forward. They say to get on all 4s and try and rock a bit and this can encourage them to turn.

Love


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ugh...my back is hurting tonight big time! I have finals for 2 classes this week :S Bring on the stress! LOL!


----------



## twingletons

Congratulations Mommy2baby2!! He is beautiful!

Wow he looks so big for 33 weeks. I had twins at 34 weeks nearly 7 years ago one weighed 4lb2oz and the other 5lb 3oz but they both were alot less chunky than Tristan :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Wow yay congrats mommy2baby2 he looks perfect. And i must admit very strong and healthy

Fantastic news!!!

One by one we will all join you xoxox


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats mummy2baby2 he is gorgeous! I cant beleive my baby could look like that I still picture a teeny thing in my head! 

ahhh im sick of not sleeping for no reason! staring at the ceiling all night and im peed off at all the "well its good practice comments" i get from people, there is no baby to practice with ffs!!!!!


----------



## Kayley

Docs today - wonder how long its going to take them to refer me to physio!?


----------



## sparky32

anna matronic said:


> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god i cant believe a Sparkler baby has made into the world safe and sound, what amazing news. Congratulations and big kisses for gorgeous Tristian. Cant wait to hear of more safe arrivals. Not long now ladies, hope your all keeping well xxx
> 
> Thanks sparky :) :hugs: Hope you are doing well x x xClick to expand...

Thanks Anna I'm doing much better, thanks to all the wonderful people i've met on BnB xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yes, is great to still see you on here Sparky, must be difficult.

Glad to hear you are doing better xo


----------



## you&me

Morning everyone :flower:

Is anyone else itchy?...bit of a bizarre question I know, but I am being driven crazy by an itchy back and legs :wacko: Should I be concerned, or is it normal?


----------



## anna matronic

I think it can be very normal Dani. But as ever google has sprung some advice. It can also be a symptom for Obstectric Cholestasis. There is a sticky thread in on of the Tri's.

I am not posting this to alarm you obviously, but think it is important I do x x

https://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/obstetriccholestasis1.shtml


----------



## majm1241

My belly is a little itchy sometimes and that better mean just dry skin! I have enough stretchies from Jace as it is!! Lol Do you think your skin is just really dry hon?

5:36 am and I am totally craving McDonald's French Fries, Sweet Tea & Double Cheeseburger! :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

Hi sparky nice to see you. 


The itching is normal but if it gets severe and you notice other symptoms in that link posted then go to doc. I get itchy to but got that last time in pregnancy, cant wear certain clothes as they drive me mad like long sleve tops of trousers. No rashes just like tickling. 

I think one of my boobs has dried up in to colostrum again, william wont take it and I cant get anything out of it for a week now its got a tiny bit of fluid which could be colostrum but so little i cant see. Other boob works ok. My boobs are big enough imagine after feeding two babies one boob each off them. Pamila Anderson eat your heart out!


----------



## majm1241

DF I'm already a 36 E and really wondering how big they will be when my milk comes in!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

mine where a double E after William then went down to a d so I say I would be E also. great for people with no boobs though but we already have them lol


----------



## majm1241

Exactly! I hate my huge boobs! Too big! Lol I told Mark I want a boob job! He said to just get a lift and leave his boobs alone! :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

I want big boobs :D


----------



## majm1241

Take some of mine! :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

You can have some of mine too-I hate them.. Hopefully when I lose weight (not IF, WHEN), they will go too.. Went up to like an F when I was BF Ash.. DH also said I am not allowed to tough them though when I asked for a reduction. Plus have ehard it is uber painful... 
Marie, by bubs is also back to back :-( Lets hope the swivvel soon!!).. 
Try a baby oil bath for the itchiness hun xx


----------



## anna matronic

Send them over girls :haha:

I have always had a broad back (the negatives of swimming for county from a young age) I am currently a 40D, usually I am a 36B/C. when really thin (like when I was 24) an A cup, I was part of the annoying braless gang :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I got plenty of boob to go around we could build you a pair Anna lol mine are a D now I hope they go up again as i have stretch marks from weight loose years ago that make them look baggy and loose. I hate my boobs. I havnt likes them for years, fat thin fat thin fat again! grrr! messed them up. breastfeeding makes them look good.


----------



## you&me

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I thought about trying a bath in baby oil or some E45 kinda stuff to see if that helps, if it doesn't then I may make a doctor's appointment...I am fed up of hospitals and doctors at the moment and don't want to feel like I am wasting their time...I have been there twice in the last 3 weeks (not scheduled appointments) for reduced movement and they admitted me last week for a night too :wacko: It's not a rash or anything that is making me itch...it feels like someone is running a feather lightly over my skin :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have the same now and it drives me mad! random itches! feel like stripping off and walking around naked.


----------



## sarafused

Had a growth scan today and finally we got to see the sex. There was no mistaking a very large pair of testicles! :blue:

Baby is already around 5.5lbs too! :baby:


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Sarahfused xx


----------



## anna matronic

I spoke to the midwife yesterday about feeling like a fraud and wasting thier time. And she turned from scary Irish midwife to lovely caring "Don't be so stupid"

They would rather we panicked over nothing than ignore things Dani x


----------



## anna matronic

Wow Sara, that is a fab weight, gonna be a right bruiser lol x


----------



## Cocobelle

If there are spare (.)(.) going around, I will fight you for them Soph :haha: I am usually a 36A and right now I think I have gone up to a 38A.5 :rofl: 

Congrats on being on team :blue: Sara, he is a good weight too!

I have a scan in 2 weeks and I really hope we don't get any flashes of any bits as I am still convinced I did at my 20 week scan and we really want a surprise.

AFM: Just back from my MW appointment, wee fine, BP super-duper, measuring spot on for 34 weeks and baby still the wrong way round!!!

Lovely!


----------



## anna matronic

Glad mw ok, TURN HURBERT TURN :rofl:


----------



## Cocobelle

sarafused said:


> Had a growth scan today and finally we got to see the sex. There was no mistaking a very large pair of testicles! :blue:
> 
> Baby is already around 5.5lbs too! :baby:




anna matronic said:


> Glad mw ok, TURN HURBERT TURN :rofl:

:rofl: I have been racking my brains what I can use to entice him/her to come on down. Lolly pop maybe?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ive gone from a DD to a G cup.

I have plenty to spare :D


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> whats happening with your mum Silas? my mums childish to and we dont speak. I dont know what mums like this go on like this for.

My mother is the same - very childish. She is the baby of the family and has never had to worry about assuming any other role because my grandma gives her practically everything she wants. So the minute something doesn't go her way all hell breaks loose. 

Basically, I am in an interracial relationship. I am white, my OH is black. My family has never really been supportive, especially my mother. But she does TRY to act nice to his face atleast, and since she has realized I wont put up with her saying anything racial or prejudice she usually is good around me as well. But the second something doesn't go her way she is throwing out racist things at me about my OH and telling me that she is "dead" to me. Well, that is fine. But I am done with it. I don't care anymore. My son, whether he looks it or not to her, is 1/2 black and therefore when she throws racial remarks out like that not only is she talking about my OH, whom she dislikes, but about her grandson. And I definitely see it like that. My son is only 10 months old and does not need to know that, that kind of hatred exists in this world until he is much older. So she can f**K off and she will be dead to me. I don't care anymore. I am more grown up than her.

Sorry to ramble on so much about that! :thumbup:



anna matronic said:


> Happy 33 weeks Pichi and Silas (and me lol) :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you hon! Same to you! :flower:



Cocobelle said:


> :wohoo: I can't believe we finally have our first little Sparkler and what a cutie he is too! Huge congratulations Mommy2baby2, he is beautiful and I am so pleased you are both doing well. I also have to say that you look amazing for just giving birth. A real yummy mummy!
> 
> I can't quite believe that I have one that big inside me!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: Wooo-hoo for reaching 30 weeks April!!!
> 
> Soph, loving the BH print out, one for the album hey! Your pram is pretty lush too, Can't wait for mine to be delivered on Friday.
> 
> Silas, I am sorry you are having sch a rubbish time right now. Don't rush to any decisions about not finishing your degree. You have come so far :hugs:
> 
> DF, I have had my guess!
> 
> Hinkybinky, I have my MW tomorrow afternoon, I do think Herbert has changed position as all movement seems to be on the other side of my bump now, although still to the side, so we shall see. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Sparky lovely to 'see' you again :hug: I think of you often.
> 
> AFM: I have for the first time this pregnancy felt a little unwell this evening. I had a horrid headache, a very tight (and a little sore) bump, felt a bit sick and to top it off, Herbert was being a bit quiet. I decided to have a relaxing bath (hubby filled he bathroom with candles so I could relax) and if I didn't feel better or if Herbert was still not very active, then I would call the hospital for advice but luckily the bath did the trick on all accounts and now Herbert is making up for having a quiet day. It doesn't look like I will be getting much sleep now!

Thanks hon. BUT good news! I am most likely going to pass now! Just need to get 23 points on my final ATLEAST to pass. Hopefully I get more though! SO VERY RELIEVED!!! ;)



majm1241 said:


> My belly is a little itchy sometimes and that better mean just dry skin! I have enough stretchies from Jace as it is!! Lol Do you think your skin is just really dry hon?
> 
> 5:36 am and I am totally craving McDonald's French Fries, Sweet Tea & Double Cheeseburger! :cry:

This sounds like me majm! I would kill for McDonalds fries, tea, and double cheeseburger right now! :blush:



majm1241 said:


> Exactly! I hate my huge boobs! Too big! Lol I told Mark I want a boob job! He said to just get a lift and leave his boobs alone! :rofl:

This completely sounds like my OH as well!!! :haha:



ShanandBoc said:


> Ive gone from a DD to a G cup.
> 
> I have plenty to spare :D

Oh goodness! I am a DD, but my boobs have barely grown any with either of my pregnancies. :shrug:


----------



## ssmith1503

Well I had a scan today and the baby weighed 5 1/2 Ibs. After I went to see the consultant and he was lovely. My blood pressure is higher then normal so i have to see my midwive every week now. I also have been told I am to have a stretch and sweep at 39 weeks! Anyone any idea why? I had Jack at 39 weeks but can't see that as the reason!


----------



## Kellycool

The world would be so much better off if racism didn't exist.. I am so sick of people assuming I am racist because I come from South Africa-I get it here alot and one guy I dated, well his mom wouldnt even have me in her house because I was a 'racist South African'.. Is that not racist in itself!!?? ANyway, that was ages ago.. So long as you are happy and in love try not to care what people think although I can imagine how difficult it must be when it is your own mom.. Gald you think you passed.. YAY!!!!!


----------



## sarafused

anna matronic said:


> Wow Sara, that is a fab weight, gonna be a right bruiser lol x

Big brother was a similar weight around the same time, i was induced at 38+1 and he was 8lb 5oz at birth. I think this one is going to be a similar size too!


----------



## sarafused

Cocobelle said:


> I have a scan in 2 weeks and I really hope we don't get any flashes of any bits as I am still convinced I did at my 20 week scan and we really want a surprise.

I would ask they try to avoid that area if they can. We did ask if the doctor could see, but even if she had passed over the area without saying anything we would have known for sure. It was very clearly a bottom shape with the testicles sticking out front.

Hope your little one turns soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

Silas would quote but always mess quotes up so answer here. 

You are better off without that especially around your son. I know the last straw was myo mum insulting my son for his size, i know its not racist but its the insult bit that I couldnt take. And what the hell is with teh colour its only a skin colour? William has tan from my other half, who isnt black but very tanned and my mum blanks him out satying he looks like my dad even though darrens standing there with what looks like a holiday tan in the winter! when things dont go my mums way she throws a tantrum,. usually starts with the words"well we didnt do it like that or we didnt need that and you turned out ok" etc any thing I try and explain to her its stupid she wont except it not even hear of it. I am full of crap to her and her ways work and thats the end of it. The biggest rows she spat her dummy out over was me not having a christening and her surname not on my sons birth certificate instead of my rightful other halfs,. She hasnt a reasonable bone in her body, wont even hear any one out and its always about her. She has no consideration of compassion and is very stone hearted. She will only get angry, huffy or sulky thats her only emotions. My son dosnt like her, he loves everyone else but not my mum and for 3 months she hasnt even looked at him or waved from the car which she sits in when my dad comes in. He isnt good enough for her perfect image just like I wasnt and will not put him down like she did me.


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls - sorry i cant read bk over - justt popping in with update from me 

ok . so.... contractions have been stopped, bak ache is just that, back ache, but as ive lost some hind waters and my plug, im to stay in hospital in nicosia until i have nudger - who will be here by 35w at the lastest as theres a risk of infection,
david has spoilt me rotten and bout me a 400 euro laptop, and a dongle with 20 euro top up to keep me connected with the outside world and keeps brining teddies and sweets and snacks etc
nudger is measuring at 32w, by my workings im 31+5 so im happy nudger measurin on the bigger side :D weight is apx 3lb8


----------



## Kellycool

Ah hun, I didnt know you were going through this??!!! Was thinking about you earlier actually.. Bless your awesome OH and lets hope babba stays cooking for a bit longer.. Wow, it is all becoming so so so real.. Let me know if you want me to send you anything to nibble on in the hospital.. xx


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Silas would quote but always mess quotes up so answer here.
> 
> You are better off without that especially around your son. I know the last straw was myo mum insulting my son for his size, i know its not racist but its the insult bit that I couldnt take. And what the hell is with teh colour its only a skin colour? William has tan from my other half, who isnt black but very tanned and my mum blanks him out satying he looks like my dad even though darrens standing there with what looks like a holiday tan in the winter! when things dont go my mums way she throws a tantrum,. usually starts with the words"well we didnt do it like that or we didnt need that and you turned out ok" etc any thing I try and explain to her its stupid she wont except it not even hear of it. I am full of crap to her and her ways work and thats the end of it. The biggest rows she spat her dummy out over was me not having a christening and her surname not on my sons birth certificate instead of my rightful other halfs,. She hasnt a reasonable bone in her body, wont even hear any one out and its always about her. She has no consideration of compassion and is very stone hearted. She will only get angry, huffy or sulky thats her only emotions. My son dosnt like her, he loves everyone else but not my mum and for 3 months she hasnt even looked at him or waved from the car which she sits in when my dad comes in. He isnt good enough for her perfect image just like I wasnt and will not put him down like she did me.

I understand what you mean DF. My mother was always too overprotective and such, and it was always hard on me. But it all came down to her needing her kids to look after her instead of the other way around. If it had been about actually loving me, instead of needing me to stay home to do the dishes, laundry etc. then maybe I would respect her more. :shrug:

I am the first in my immediate family to be with a man of a different race. Most of my family is ok about it - or atleast act ok about it. But my mother is very opinionated. It really doesn't matter, because she doesnt deserve to be in my sons life, my daughters, mine or my OHs if she is going to act like that.



Kellycool said:


> The world would be so much better off if racism didn't exist.. I am so sick of people assuming I am racist because I come from South Africa-I get it here alot and one guy I dated, well his mom wouldnt even have me in her house because I was a 'racist South African'.. Is that not racist in itself!!?? ANyway, that was ages ago.. So long as you are happy and in love try not to care what people think although I can imagine how difficult it must be when it is your own mom.. Gald you think you passed.. YAY!!!!!


Yes, I agree. Race has never been a big issue to me, or for me. Until I was with my OH. Now I see where it exists, and unfortunately it exists within my family. I wish it was different, but I suppose this is how it is supposed to be because it doesn't look like my mother is changing in the least.

Yes, I am pretty sure I passed my classes. I am very relieved and like I want to make up a dance about it, but baby would probably come tumbling out if I tried. :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

urgh just realised how muh soaps im gonna miss - and F1!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

hope all goes well Missy and baby stays in longer,I find pregnancy a worry but after its not so bad even though people say it is its different. 

Silas my mum couldn't show love to me if her life depended on it. We never bonded at all she had no interst in me and dumped me on my gran. My brother and sister she was all over, loads of hugs and kisses and pics of them looking happy. pics of me looking miserable alone. She has never hugged when I fell, even after telling her my ex raped and abused me she said that was my fault and called me stupid. She has no sympathy of empathy for any human or animal. My sister gets over cuddled and gets told we are all bad people. she has special needs. My brother was star chid and still is and I may as well be dead. I tried so much wen I was a teen to get her attention as well as when I was a child, teen years where mental I went off the handles and went missing for days, all i wanted was for some attention instead of being told to go away. Drugs the lot she seen me on them and didnt care. She was through with me from when I was born basically. Never sticks up for me and slags me off to family. So many rumours she started about me just because she was jealous and nasty. She had me out when I was 17 in a flat with a 29 year old man who abused me for years and even raped me . I still suffer damage from him yet she says thats my fault. 

mum of the year of what.


----------



## Kellycool

Shame DF.. At least you know now how not to treat your kids!! Sounds like you're doing a brilliant job with your William already.. Makes me so grateful for the mom I have.. She would and does do anything for me.. An earth-angel in my eyes..

Have my ex-neighbour coming to drop her rabbit with me.. ALl i want to do is set it free hahahahaha... Poor thing stuck in a cage all day, its just not fair.. Never mind she has asked me to look after it for 10 days!


----------



## Kellycool

Arg and I asked her so nicely to come before 7 as my hubby left work early JUST so that we could watch Masterchef together at 8 after he went for a run.. And now she is only getting here at 8.. WHY oh WHY does this annoy me so much..


----------



## anna matronic

MissyMojo said:


> hey girls - sorry i cant read bk over - justt popping in with update from me
> 
> ok . so.... contractions have been stopped, bak ache is just that, back ache, but as ive lost some hind waters and my plug, im to stay in hospital in nicosia until i have nudger - who will be here by 35w at the lastest as theres a risk of infection,
> david has spoilt me rotten and bout me a 400 euro laptop, and a dongle with 20 euro top up to keep me connected with the outside world and keeps brining teddies and sweets and snacks etc
> nudger is measuring at 32w, by my workings im 31+5 so im happy nudger measurin on the bigger side :D weight is apx 3lb8

Ahh hun that sucks you have to stay in!! I stayed in for 4 days when I lost some hind waters, I had antibiotics and have to take my temp 4 times a day and if it gets about 37.2 I have to go in.

Are they inducing at 35 weeks? They initially said I'd be induced at 36 weeks, but are now letting me go week by week with my constant annoying monitoring x


----------



## SilasLove

I don't know, but Law & Order SVU Season Premiere tonight! I am excited. Lol. 

So I wish we did not live in an upstairs apartment. I would have just took all the stuff I set up in the living room down to the truck. Honestly, my OH is such a lazy bum. So I could have it all done, for the most part ... if we lived in a downstairs apartment. But I think I will die trying the stairs .. so had better not do that!


----------



## MissyMojo

they are keepin me in, will keep eye on me, their aim is 34 weeks minimum, 35w maximum ,not sure what the plan will b when i get that far - its a day by day game here, theyre being sooo sooo careful


----------



## SilasLove

Wait! MissyMojo - they are taking your LO at either 34 or 35 weeks? I really need to read back, I wasn't paying any attention at all. Hope all is well! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Good luck hope he stays put for the maximum :)

My hospital are happy for me to have constant monitoring, after 2 fluid scans they are happy my fluid levels have replenished and I am good to go on week by week. They kept me in the first few days as the risk of early labour was 50% but once I got past that they were happy for me to go x


----------



## MissyMojo

bcause i live over hour away from hos, they dont want to risk anything, the cypriots are very very cautious with pregnant ladies . . . .


----------



## anna matronic

Ahhhhh, they don't give a shit about us so much in Croydon :rofl:


----------



## pichi

i think you basically have to be actually in full blown labour practically before you'll get taken in here haha


----------



## Kellycool

Ya when I was 22 weeks preg i called the hospital as I was having such bad cramps and bleeding.. And they said 'not much we can do for you as your baby isn't viable anyway'.. WTF!!!!!???


----------



## pichi

i hate that. surely you'd want something done


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Missy - sorry too hear what your going through - so nice of your OH too spoil you and help keep you entertained though... hope Nudger holds on those 3 more weeks!! 

:thumbup: on passing Silas!!

Anyone else suffering or suffered from really achey hips at night? Im getting it so bad I can't sleep :( Any advice?

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

my hips ache so bad at night. i find that if i don't cross my ankles and sleep with one leg straight and one curled over my big pillow i'm not too bad...


----------



## anna matronic

I am struggling majorly with sleep now. The aches I wake up to are horrendous! Especially my thigh which is resting on my other leg. Plus the bit in between my boobs where I am all squished! doesn;t help it is not MY bed and actually way too soft for me too :(


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> my hips ache so bad at night. i find that if i don't cross my ankles and sleep with one leg straight and one curled over my big pillow i'm not too bad...

felt that for first time in this pregnancy last night, thought i was getting away with it but oh no, sore hips till the end no matter what way you lye on them :cry::cry:


----------



## pichi

i was reading a girls post on another forum, can't quite remember which one now but she was told that by making sure your ankles are not locked together while you're cuddling your pregnancy pillow it puts less strain on your hips. Mine still ache though :( but not as much as they would if i koala hug my pillow haha


----------



## Happyhayley

I ordered my stroller today...eek...It's a tandem double stroller and the best one I could find that will accomidate my older sons needs so I had to order it online since it's being shipped from America as they don't make that kind here in Canada. But it says it will be here no later then October 14th so thats good.

I also bought newborn diapers yesterday, So my list of things I need is diminishing slowly.

I am trying to keep busy to make the time go by faster. It's my husbands birthday this weekend and we are going to a local concert so that should be fun and then only like 3-5 days roughly before my c-section I'm holding a benefit dance to raise money to help send my son back to Mexico for more stem cell treatment. So that should hopefully help October go by.


----------



## you&me

I rung the midwife for some advice on the itching...and got told to go to triage and the hospital for bloodtests...6 hours later and I am home!!

Liver tests are fine so not OC, apparently itching is one of those unknown pregnancy things you either get or don't...she said expect it to last about 2 weeks and take piriton and use calamine lotion!! I have made my legs bleed from scratching them :haha:

I am so done with being pregnant now!!


----------



## anna matronic

When I was about 8/9 weeks pregnant I had terrible itchy legs like I had lots of little lumps like flea bites, but they weren't as I don't have animals in my flat. Midwife just said it was cos my skin was really sensitive and it was a pregnancy thing. I used calomine lotion and sudocream, it worked a treat. Haven't had it since :)

Glad it is not OC though, sorry if I worried you by posting that x


----------



## you&me

I had Reagan scratching my back...hard...with a hairbrush last night cos it was so so itchy :haha:

You didn't worry me hun, better safe than sorry...I only rung them for advice and it was their call to get me in for bloods, so I should be thankful they are looking after me well.


----------



## lolpants

Glad too hear your ok Dani :thumbup: hope the lotions do the trick and get rid of the itch for you :hugs:

Where Im home alone and bored I was just trawling through some other threads and noticed that the May group has a couple of people who have EDD of 31st May!! That means there will be a June thred very soon - which is just mad to me as my friend who recommended this site to me was a June lady and her baby is over 3 mths old already (and she was late June too!) Just made me realise how quickly time has really gone!

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi all :hi: time for my evening catch up!

Glad your scan went well ssmith, I see my MW every 2 weeks and have done since 28 weeks due to high BP in my previous pregnancy but so far so good and its normal this time. I will start seeing her weekly from 36 weeks though just to be on the safe side.

Sara I fully intend on telling them not to go anywhere near the bits area or at least to warn us if they need to as I know we will get a good eyeful if there are any boy bits on display!

Missy I had no idea you were in hospital :hugs: I am pleased they have managed to stop your contractions as every day nudger is inside you, the better! Hope you go as far as you can!

Dani, glad the itching is nothing serious. Hopefully you will soon have it under control.

Silas, I am so pleased you will be passing :happydance: you must be well chuffed! Well done, you worked hard and you deserve it. 

:hugs: to you and DF for having so much trouble with your mums. My mum is fab and I could not imagine what it must be like to have one who is unsupportive.


----------



## weezyweu

Missy, Hope your little one stays in there as long as poss. I know how worrying it can be but I have hung in now nearly two weeks. So hang on in there and is good they keeping you in so they can keep an eye on you.


----------



## forgodssake

Congrats on our first born :D

Cant remember anything much of what I have just read for the last 10 posts so judt big :hugs: to all

xx


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: Missy!!! I hope LO stays in there!!!

Silas :yipee: I'm so glad to hear you will pass!!! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

I might be picking my pram up today  hubby said as long as I clean my car I can have it and I cleaned my car yesterday so that baby jogger city select will finally be mine!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls, 
6:30 check and all seems gd, my pulse 113 my bp 121/71 nudger hb 150-155 (from what i i observed) i was in the middle of a good cry durng this check too . . i really miss being with david . . .

cant shower til this drip is stopped - but managed to get a body wash with a flannel in the sink - feel a bit more human, but would kill for a long hot soak in a bath - which i cat for infection .. so a shower would b gd, my hair is manky, i NEED to shave, and these damn beds are sooo bad my hips n lower bk are aching - which is also where i was feelin some contractions so im tryin to keep an aye on it, and not keep asking for paracetamol - just incase its more than back ache at any point .....


----------



## you&me

Awwww missy...you are doing a great job of keeping that bubba cooking, hang in there, each day makes a big difference :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Right in between my legs hurt again and I dont mean my vag I mean like the bone of you get me? when I sitI can feel it most but can feel it all the time.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

man, insomnia is hitting me big time...i cant sleep worth a crap...hope all you ladies are doing well and missy keep you bubs in there!!! :) You and your lo are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Keep that beanie cooking just a wee bit longer missy :flower:

AFM: STILL being paranoid about the size of peanut. I think I must have a fear of giving birth to a 10lber! :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

I had trouble sleeping, was still awake at 2am, got woken up at 6.30 by stepdads gross smokers cough :grrr:

Missy, Hang in there my lovely, I know it is shit, but each day is another day. Good news is if you haven't gone into labour a week after your hind waters went then the risk of early labour decreases each day :) As it isn't a full water break (same as mine) it is quite unlikely you will as it can reseal and the waters can replenish! Are you having a scan to check the fluid around the baby?

What makes me laugh with fluid levels and why doctors talk shit is my fluid level after my rupture was normal but right at the lower end. So they kept saying "Your levels are normal" I'm like yes, but you don't know what the levels were before. My levels have risen now to middle of the normal level :)

Well I have an interesting day, I am off to some baby group with my sis, for a cuppa and a chat with other mums, may aswell start all this rubbish! then I am getting my hair all cut off and am going to my best mates wedding reception tonight. I really can't wait :) I couldn;t go before due to work, so one good thing about being signed off work is I can go now!

Hope everyone else is well x x


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> Keep that beanie cooking just a wee bit longer missy :flower:
> 
> AFM: STILL being paranoid about the size of peanut. I think I must have a fear of giving birth to a 10lber! :rofl:

It worries me too! I don't know what size fob was when he was born, but I was 7lbs 8oz (3 weeks early) my mum is diabetic so that had something to with my weight. My sister was over 10lbs but her daughter was just under 7lbs. I guess I am going to stop thinking about it as can't do anything about it anyway x


----------



## pichi

Yeah, I try not to think about it but I'm constantly trying to catch a feel on how big she is in there haha. She doesn't seem too big so hopefully she'll take off mummy and daddy haha


----------



## MissyMojo

i dont know if i'll have another scan . . . they dnt tell me much hahha,


going offlie now - down to 2 euros on dongle, will pop bk l8r after hubby brings top up x


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> Right in between my legs hurt again and I dont mean my vag I mean like the bone of you get me? when I sitI can feel it most but can feel it all the time.

i think i know what u mean, does it feel like u have been riding a horse and painful to walk? x


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Right in between my legs hurt again and I dont mean my vag I mean like the bone of you get me? when I sitI can feel it most but can feel it all the time.
> 
> i think i know what u mean, does it feel like u have been riding a horse and painful to walk? xClick to expand...

yeah feels like its bruised like I was sitting on a horse which i have never sat on but I can imagine it feeling like this,. weird. never had this before.


----------



## anna matronic

I have a really bruised tailbone, I assume from sitting on my arse so much. It is so damn painful :(


----------



## MissyMojo

trace from 12 - 12:45 showed no contractions, plenty movements and gd heartbeat, dinner was edible which is something i spose x


----------



## Dragonfly

defo not tail bone its pubic bone part. I read up on it and it seems common in pregnancy.


----------



## GossipGirly

I had it a little while ago but not as bad as I have now, my hips have started today and can barely walk but I'm not beingf defeated as I need things in town x


----------



## Betheney

Sounds like spd to me


----------



## Dragonfly

i thought i had spd in my first preg as I couldnt walk, think it was just a nerve baby was on and this may infact be spd.


----------



## Bartness

Anyone else anxiously waiting for Mat. leave to start? I have two months to go, as I dont plan on starting mine till November 24th and cant wait. Im so tired of working, and dealing with idiots all day long, and Im tired all the time!


----------



## Dragonfly

am freaking out trying to get stuff online here! from stuff for hospital bag to just clothes I am having no luck.


----------



## Marie1337

Bartness said:


> Anyone else anxiously waiting for Mat. leave to start? I have two months to go, as I dont plan on starting mine till November 24th and cant wait. Im so tired of working, and dealing with idiots all day long, and Im tired all the time!

That's me. My mat leave starts in 4 weeks and I can't wait to be done. I don't know whose brilliant idea it was to make the pregnant woman do everything but it really has to stop. Every time someone comes to my cubicle the first thing I say is "Nope. I can't help you."


----------



## Ginger1

> i thought i had spd in my first preg as I couldnt walk, think it was just a nerve baby was on and this may infact be spd.

Might be worth mentioning to your midwife...I've got it too and she managed to get me a physio referral, which has really helped!! I'm not walking like a granny anymore!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Ginger1 said:


> i thought i had spd in my first preg as I couldnt walk, think it was just a nerve baby was on and this may infact be spd.
> 
> Might be worth mentioning to your midwife...I've got it too and she managed to get me a physio referral, which has really helped!! I'm not walking like a granny anymore!!Click to expand...

Physio never will help me. I had it for neck problem and i am double jointed and the physio said to me she could accentually do nothing as i can always move even when others cant. I moved my neck with wiplash for years and was in pain and no one would believe me. Will be the same here. I can walk normal its just sore. Where as anyone else wouldnt be able to walk.


----------



## pichi

bleh, i think i have a leggie up in my ribs *poke poke*

i'm trying to stock up on some stuff for my memory boxes i want to make when peanut is here :) off i go buying artsy fartsy stuff hehe


----------



## MissyMojo

9pm obs &#8211; nudger hb ok &#8211; had to tell them AGAIN right side to find it lol

going to get my head down for a while no doubt they'll wake me at midnight for tablets .....

catch u all i the morning - when i'll hopefuly have news - no guarentee there tho


----------



## you&me

pichi said:


> bleh, i think i have a leggie up in my ribs *poke poke*
> 
> i'm trying to stock up on some stuff for my memory boxes i want to make when peanut is here :) off i go buying artsy fartsy stuff hehe

I constantly have a head stuck under my right rib...I poke her to move her, and get poked back...but stubborn little thing won't shift her head out...the midwife joked on tuesday that this baby is going to come out with ridge marks in her head :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Glad nudger is ok Missy, hope you manage to get some sleep xx


----------



## pichi

you&me said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> bleh, i think i have a leggie up in my ribs *poke poke*
> 
> i'm trying to stock up on some stuff for my memory boxes i want to make when peanut is here :) off i go buying artsy fartsy stuff hehe
> 
> I constantly have a head stuck under my right rib...I poke her to move her, and get poked back...but stubborn little thing won't shift her head out...the midwife joked on tuesday that this baby is going to come out with ridge marks in her head :haha:Click to expand...

my little one is already head down with her back facing out towards my front so i have little wondering hands and feet. hands that tickle my hips and legs that tend to stretch into my ribs every so often... :dohh:


----------



## weezyweu

Just some info for you all Mothercare have a sale on starting tomorrow. Been online and looks like some bargains to be had from cots and pushchairs to clothes


----------



## rowleypolie

i am also waiting for things i ordered online! i ordered the crib bedding on aug 6 and it still isnt here- the company gave me some song and dance about living in hawaii but amazon is able to get things to me less than a week after i order them so i think Baby age is full of crap! i guess it doesnt matter as long as it get here before the baby but still- come on people!


----------



## Bartness

You have got to be kidding? You ordered it on August 6th and it still hasnt arrived?
Even though you live in Hawaii there is no reason it should take OVER a month to arrive in Hawaii! I flipping lived in China, and had packages shipped to me, and they arrived in less than 2 weeks! I think Baby Age is just stringing you along. I hope you get your crib bedding soon!


----------



## Jenna700

Oh my god.....one sparkler born already!!! thats mad!! Congrats!!!

Havent been on this thread for ages since it moved!! i wonder y they moved them all??!!!

were all getting so close now girlies :) :) :) hope ur all doing ok (sorry, as i havent been on this thread in ages, i havent looked back at all the previous posts, if i did, id be here for days lol!!)

xxxxx


----------



## Ginger1

> Just some info for you all Mothercare have a sale on starting tomorrow. Been online and looks like some bargains to be had from cots and pushchairs to clothes

Woohoo! Thanks for the heads up!:happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

ohy nice one and I am buying from there tomorrow also. only thing is they have no stock when I go to order, always happens

cat missing again and its been raining all day, this one is the stupid one that panics when you walk in a room so she has no street sence and is afraid of outside, i shouted for 45 mins in the rain on the door step and i feel she isnt coming home :( why would she be outin the rain all day , hardly enjoying it! she always comes when called, she makes such a racked meowing to. She isnt upstairs either. I think its time for an evening ban on cat wandering :( 

i feel stressed, tired and peed off tonight.


----------



## Cocobelle

It must be the week for internet shopping as I have just been Herbert shopping at John Lewis online. Just ordered the changing unit, should have got some more sheets really, might just nip back on ...............


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> ohy nice one and I am buying from there tomorrow also. only thing is they have no stock when I go to order, always happens
> 
> cat missing again and its been raining all day, this one is the stupid one that panics when you walk in a room so she has no street sence and is afraid of outside, i shouted for 45 mins in the rain on the door step and i feel she isnt coming home :( why would she be outin the rain all day , hardly enjoying it! she always comes when called, she makes such a racked meowing to. She isnt upstairs either. I think its time for an evening ban on cat wandering :(
> 
> i feel stressed, tired and peed off tonight.


I'm pretty sure in australia its illegal to even let your cat outside to roam around unsupervised.


----------



## anna matronic

Evening ladies :) Just got back from my best mates wedding. Was lovely she looked stunning :) Of course, I saw a fair few old school mates and after the congrats got the babydaddy question.. Why can't people just mind their own fucking business? what right do you have to ask me if I am still with the babys dad? Apart from the fact you are frickin' nosey. Next wedding I go to I might just say yes I bloody am :growlmad:

I got all my hair chopped off too, so now I have a sleek bob. I much prefer my hair short and although it looks daft if I don't straighten it I feel so much better. So now I just need to hack off the eyebrows on Saturday and then make a start on the lady garden :rofl:

Bump is VERY low tonight, lower than it has ever been. I also have googled my bum pain and it seems to be something called Coccydynia, which I might need to see a chiropractor about.

Tomorrow I am off to see the consultant again and am going to help a friend out in there office in the afternoon. I worked there while I was at uni and they are great, so am actually looking forward to working for a few hours :)

Night night xxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Betheney said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> ohy nice one and I am buying from there tomorrow also. only thing is they have no stock when I go to order, always happens
> 
> cat missing again and its been raining all day, this one is the stupid one that panics when you walk in a room so she has no street sence and is afraid of outside, i shouted for 45 mins in the rain on the door step and i feel she isnt coming home :( why would she be outin the rain all day , hardly enjoying it! she always comes when called, she makes such a racked meowing to. She isnt upstairs either. I think its time for an evening ban on cat wandering :(
> 
> i feel stressed, tired and peed off tonight.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure in australia its illegal to even let your cat outside to roam around unsupervised.Click to expand...

Na its not, i think they were talking about it at some stage (bringing in a law)


----------



## MissyMojo

Went to sleep bout 10, woken midnight for anti B&#8217;s and ventinol, slept til 3, awake til 4ish, slept til 6,

Friday
6:15 obs &#8211; my pulse 80, bp 108/61, temp 36, nudger hb good (I observed range 131 &#8211; 146) anti B&#8217;s and ventinol given
8am obs &#8211; nudger HB ok, lots of movement heard on doppler

have a list of questions for DR, 
read my notes and from what is in in english - scan report on tuesday - nudger measures 31+6, weight apx 1671g (1671 grams = 3.6839244 pounds)
af level - normal,

looked over my ctg traces myself too - i can see i was def hving some contractions tuesday am in mw office and at hos - some reached 50%, but had nothing on traces wed or thurs . . . 

hopefully dr has time for my questions at rounds - if not i'll be asing for 1:1 meeting after rounds


----------



## rowleypolie

Bartness said:


> You have got to be kidding? You ordered it on August 6th and it still hasnt arrived?
> Even though you live in Hawaii there is no reason it should take OVER a month to arrive in Hawaii! I flipping lived in China, and had packages shipped to me, and they arrived in less than 2 weeks! I think Baby Age is just stringing you along. I hope you get your crib bedding soon!

exactly! i tried to cancell and order from a different supplier only most baby stores online wont even ship anything to hawaii so this was the only one I could find. I called and the rep told me it could be another 3 weeks before it gets here- but you better believe they took the money out of my account the second i pressed buy so i just have to wait...or demand a refund


----------



## pichi

That's rediculous. Why is it so difficult to ship to hawaii?

Saying that, there is a bedding set I really love from Toys R us in the US but they don't ship internationally- and when I find a site that does its basically the cost of the item x 2 because of shipping. Even then we can get charged even more at this end for import tax! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

11:03 &#8211; drs rounds - dr been, he says based on what i described - that it was plug, but cos internal showed some "fluid loss" possible Hindwaters lost, - so, "we wait a few days" . . . and keep an eye on me - 

wouldnt answer, how long is a few days, or if i;ll have another scan / internal 

so when my MW arrives with liason then i'll see if she can get answers for me,


----------



## Cocobelle

Missy it must be really hard not knowing exactly what is happening. I hope you soon get some answers. Well done for keeping nudger nice and snug this far though hun x


----------



## Kellycool

Let us know when you find out more missy.. DF what are you struggling to get delivered?

I have been so emotional the last couple days.. arg, hate not being in control of these stupid hormones!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

not struggling to get anything delivered i just ordered a load of things there as I got my mat grant. I cant find a coat for myself still, well I did but i cant afford this one i want and the others are out of my size. I dont think i should pay loads for a coat or as usual it will be to big later and lay in my wardrobe. Got my pjs and things sorted for hospital bag and a bag for hospital with wheels. Some cute baby things i coudlnt resist. All i need is slippers and knickers and i am sorted for hospital stuff.


----------



## Bartness

Rowley, I still think they are just stringing you along. I would say they are definetly stringing you along, it should not take that long for any shipment regardless as to where you live. I would cancel if its not there in the 3 wks they claim it will. Its just stupid, how they are acting. I will never purchase anything from them, ever. 

Missy, I hope your Lo stays put until 35 wks, and that you get the answers you want from the docs and MW.


----------



## anna matronic

Ahh missy it is so the same as me!! If u have no change in next few days I reckon they might let u go home and maybe like me self monitor temperature for infection risk.

Well consultant appointment was ok, he is such a lovely old man :) anyway chunk has been naughty and is back to breech! I asked when he would start to be concerned about position and he said 36 weeks but the way I am going I may not have to worry about that meaning I may drop earlier eek!! My bp is still a bit high, well it is normal but alot higher for me!

Other than that all gabby :)


----------



## anna matronic

Fabby not gabby stoopid iPhone lol x


----------



## Kellycool

Sophie did you feel him turn around at all?


----------



## MissyMojo

1:51 &#8211; MW alison just left, she managed to get updates for me, basically dr say on internal &#8220;fluid&#8221; so im being treat as if I have lost some hind waters, will get another scan , 7-10 after first, so first was Tuesday so will be scanned again after tues next week, I WONT be going home. Im on antibitotics til end of pregnancy &#8211; which I can already feel are starting to give me the tinglings of thrush :S gonna query this with either chris or alison (dhekelia mw&#8217;s) when they return tomoro , and see if its dangerous to nudger, and the anti contraction drugs im on til 34/35 weeks &#8211; their aim is to get me to 34/35 and we&#8217;ll see how me ad nudger are doing then, may let me go to term / close to, but depends on if waters stay sealed and if any infection sets in, 
Alison talked me through some of what will happen if nudger is early, and coming home criteria &#8211; but told me not to worry bout that just yet &#8211; and just focus on Nudger staying put, 
Been on another trace for 30 mins or so from 2pm and no contractions, and hb varying as it should (from me watching the screens - as they don&#8217;t tell me whats happening)\
All in all, im staying put, but I feel soo much better knowing that , no more &#8220;wait and see&#8221; Yes its still a waiting game &#8211; how long will nudger stay put, wil I get infection, etc, but no more up in the air from Dr&#8217;s


----------



## anna matronic

At least you know where you are going now Missy :)

It is very similar to me, but they have dealt with it differently here (remember they care about you more over there lol!!!) They wouldn't keep me on antibiotics because they became less effective or something. but you have had contractions where as I didn't so you are probably at a higher risk than I am of anything happening x x

Get a puzzle book :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

i have spider solitaire on laptop - win rate over 80% now i that bored~


----------



## ssmith1503

I feel really crappy today, feel really fluey and keep going really hot, bit concerned because of my blood pressure. Was going to call the midwive but think that would be over reacting just think i may be getting the flu - brilliant! Think i'll get the kids from school and try and have a nap when OH gets home.


----------



## anna matronic

Do not read further if you don't wanna know about my new ailment :(


Spoiler
I have the dreaded piles


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Do not read further if you don't wanna know about my new ailment :(
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I have the dreaded piles

inside or out? I have them inside and they bleed a lot and I have them from after I had william and they never went away. I dont think I could hack an outside one they are more painful. :cry: thats all you need right now on top of everything else thats happening.


----------



## anna matronic

Outside :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

ouch! never had them I know my mum did after my sis and seen them. Eeek! mine I cant feel really inside but the amount of blood sometimes makes me wonder do I have something else wrong with me! started after taking iron tabs after the birth and that was 19 months ago! yours should be ok its a pregnancy thing outside ones , I hope they havnt gone to bunch of grape stage.


----------



## anna matronic

No, it just feels like one. I don't like to touch it too much though :haha: I knew it would happen as struggled with the toilet last week, but it's taken ages to come!

I'll just keep putting the cream on. My arse it taking one hell of a battering and not in a good way :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

shittin glass for you for a while lol


----------



## anna matronic

I love you DF :hugs:


Bitch :rofl:


----------



## Bartness

anna ~ I've been dealing with this same thing for the last few months. I take a daily stool softner and metamucil fiber drink. It helps, but not nearly as much as I would like.


----------



## Dragonfly

we talk some shit dont we lol 

I have nerve pain right between my legs, this happens when some pain breaks out like the spd, well my body decides to inflame nerves on sites of pain. Always happens, example, if i bruised my arm next day i will have peripheral neuropathy on that spot. Its a bloody pain and I am sick of it. Whatever happened when I near died of illness at 14 left me like this, i was crippled and lost so many jobs wheni t got bad. It hasnt been to bad this past 2 years but still present. so i am in pain down there to. sitting on cold toilet seat kills me. makes me agitated to. Time for the stupid parashitamol.


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just had my 6pm meds - and its soo funny - side effect from anti contraction tablets is shakes and heart palpitations - makes me feel pissed ad sens nudger hyper too!!!!

:hugs: to all u girls !! xxx


----------



## lolpants

What type of bedding are you after Pichi - cos I managed to get some Hello Kitty cot bedding handmade, if you wanted HK? I had 2 sets and 2 cushion covers for less tha £40 delivered :thumbup: Im really happy with it too - so if you were thinking Hello Kitty I can pass you the details of the lady :)

:hugs: for the sore bum ladies - Ive escaped that so far but have had the sore lady bits so I kinda understand how annoying it can be :(

Any news on ur cat DF?

Glad too hear Nudgers still holding on for you Missy :hugs:

AFM 1 more week till Mat Leave starts :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

My baby feels huge already.. Like when I feel everywhere,, Honestly, 12 pounder this side I reckon haha.. That or I am 3 weeks ahead or something..

Sophie LOL at your post.. shame I know it sucks-I got them after pushing Ashton out but they went away after about a week thank goodness.. Cant you get cream or something.. 

Missy, hope you're not too bored..

Hope everyone else is ok too..

It seems all my friends are going through a rough time and I have the whole worlds troubles on my shoulders-makes me grateful for all I have but at the same time feel so so so sad for them :-(


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah Missy cat came back totally drenched, I think she was in the forrest as it took her a while getting to me calling for ages! she isnt allowed out at night now at all, she can go during the day but not night.


----------



## Kellycool

PS: Cassidy Mae for a girl-YAY or NAY??


----------



## pichi

lolpants said:


> What type of bedding are you after Pichi - cos I managed to get some Hello Kitty cot bedding handmade, if you wanted HK? I had 2 sets and 2 cushion covers for less tha £40 delivered :thumbup: Im really happy with it too - so if you were thinking Hello Kitty I can pass you the details of the lady :)
> 
> :hugs: for the sore bum ladies - Ive escaped that so far but have had the sore lady bits so I kinda understand how annoying it can be :(
> 
> Any news on ur cat DF?
> 
> Glad too hear Nudgers still holding on for you Missy :hugs:
> 
> AFM 1 more week till Mat Leave starts :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

yeah it is a hello kitty bedding set with the bumper, sheet, quilt and something else i can't quite remember haha. we've already got her mobile and light projector :baby:


----------



## fairygirl

Hi all, just wanted to let you know our baby boy was born an :angel: this morning. We found out last week that he was growing his wings and he is now at peace.


----------



## Kellycool

Fairygirl.. So sorry about your loss-heaven has gained an angel.. In our thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## anna matronic

Fairygirl, so sorry for your loss. Heaven has gained another beautiful angel :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Fairygirl :hugs: So so sorry too hear thats happened :( My thoughts are with you - take care and hope when your ready we'll see you back here xx



@ Pichi = https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAND-MADE-KI...Bedding_RL&hash=item1c15aaa487#ht_1216wt_1137
The lady is really friendly and will do requests (I was the 1st too ask her for Hello Kitty and she seems to be making them for anyone now - if you don't like the material/wanted different colours etc she would prob be able to do that for you too - and she is a fellow Scot) It is really good quality and has removable washable covers etc

Glad too hear your cat returned DF - she has prob learnt her lesson too

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

thanks lolpants :)

fairygirl - :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Fairygirl I am so so sorry to hear about your little boy. My heart goes out to you and your angel. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. Be gentle on your self sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

fairygirl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to let you know our baby boy was born an :angel: this morning. We found out last week that he was growing his wings and he is now at peace.

I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## hinkybinky

That's so terribly sad, fairygirl. Look after yourself x


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm so sorry Fairygirl, thinking of you and lots of love to your little angel :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bartness

Fairygirl~ I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## you&me

Thinking of you fairygirl...:hugs:...hope you have lots of support around you.

Floaty kisses to your little angel boy :kiss:


----------



## Jenna700

Im so sorry 2 hear of your loss fairy girl.....take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Kayley

So sorry to hear of your loss fairygirl :( big :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

I bought my first nursing bra finally this evening! I need more but at least its a start lol. Mothercare £18


----------



## Dragonfly

i got mother care ex stock ones on ebay at 7.99 for 2. always check ebay i have loads of mother care bras and stuff from there, they mark label so you cant bring it.


----------



## you&me

I have had a quiet baby all day...until I lay down tonight to try and sleep...and now she is having a party in there and keeping me awake :haha:

Yet...for some reason most of the movement I am feeling has moved to low down...does this mean she has finally turned??!!!


----------



## majm1241

I had my 4D u/s today. I will have another one next Friday because once again she is not cooperating! LOL Stubborn child already! :haha:

Also, please someone tell me this happened to them or know of someone it happened too!!!??? The doctor told me they "THINK" they see a little fluid around her heart and now I have to go 2 1/2 hours away on Oct. 7th to see a Specialist who can give us a certain on it. they said 9 times out of 10 it is nothing at all but would rather be safe. I am honestly quite scared, but I JUST KNOW she is fine! I am gonna be sick until I know for sure though.

Also, she is measuring 2 days ahead and weighs 3 lbs 5 oz. My friend said that is big!!!??? Is that normal??? Her HB was 145 and they said that was Perfect! Please pray for My Baby that she is just fine! :cry:


----------



## majm1241

fairygirl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to let you know our baby boy was born an :angel: this morning. We found out last week that he was growing his wings and he is now at peace.

:cry: I am so sorry for your loss Hon. :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a facebook weirdo again. Added me, I asked who and why he added me then send me a message saying i offended him and i should have asked him in private message, then when i said if your easyoffended you wont last on my friends list he goes off on one and now is talking away to himself sending me messages ever second and apparently he is an actor and all. pure crap talker., i havnt even answered him he is still rambling away to himself. I give him a day before he deletes me.


----------



## rowleypolie

majm1241 said:


> Also, please someone tell me this happened to them or know of someone it happened too!!!??? The doctor told me they "THINK" they see a little fluid around her heart and now I have to go 2 1/2 hours away on Oct. 7th to see a Specialist who can give us a certain on it. they said 9 times out of 10 it is nothing at all but would rather be safe.

when i was pregnant with DD they thought she had one kidney larger than the other- i know it isnt the same thing but it did turn out to be okay- sometimes they see something that isnt really there- i wouldnt worry because stress can affect her too- try to stay calm and be open minded to what the specialist says :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

majm1241 said:


> I had my 4D u/s today. I will have another one next Friday because once again she is not cooperating! LOL Stubborn child already! :haha:
> 
> Also, please someone tell me this happened to them or know of someone it happened too!!!??? The doctor told me they "THINK" they see a little fluid around her heart and now I have to go 2 1/2 hours away on Oct. 7th to see a Specialist who can give us a certain on it. they said 9 times out of 10 it is nothing at all but would rather be safe. I am honestly quite scared, but I JUST KNOW she is fine! I am gonna be sick until I know for sure though.
> 
> Also, she is measuring 2 days ahead and weighs 3 lbs 5 oz. My friend said that is big!!!??? Is that normal??? Her HB was 145 and they said that was Perfect! Please pray for My Baby that she is just fine! :cry:

Hope everything is ok hun :hugs: Weight sounds fine, it isn;t 100% anyway xx


----------



## majm1241

Thank you so much Ladies! :hugs: Y'all are absolutely right! Everyone keeps telling me that it is nothing and just better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Happyhayley

I got my first braxton hicks today. Made me feel like things are getting closer :) I also have started feeling a lot of pressure while walking


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning ladies 
6:20 obs &#8211; my pulse 71, bp 111/67, temp 36.3, nudgers HB ok, 2x antiB and 1x anti contraction given, as on empty stomach , shakes and palpitations really bad, - so tomoro will make sure I eat at the same time &#8211; even a cereal bar, to see if it helps 
8am obs &#8211; nudger HB fine, plenty wriggles happy little thing
Had a shower feel soo much better for it &#8211; however thrush is definitely settling in, 
9am &#8211; trace for 20-30 mins, nudger sooo active during it, drs happy &#8230;. 

oh and my hubbys silly - he rang me complaining about new washing achine this morning - took it bk to supermarket today - he'd only forgotten to take out the transport bolts from the drum!!! silly sod 


:hugs: to fairygirl xxx 

:hug: to the rest of you too - mwah :kiss:


----------



## pichi

I think I might have to call the midwife today. Peanut has been too quiet for my liking. No bum wiggles or anything from her. Just the odd flick. Sounds strange but I usually have real sore hips and back from sleeping but I've woken up with none... Which makes me feel funny


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetie xxx hope its just peanut siitig funny x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry fairy girl :hugs:

My back and hips are totally aching all the time now...i have officially started to waddle lol. At my dr's appt on thursday I have lost another lb but lo is still growing so no concern there. My uterus is now 39 cms and still growing, the dr felt my tummy and said wow, your only 34 weeks(thanks doc)...Also I will be having a growth scan next week or the week after to see if everything is ok since she is measuring almost 40 weeks now(and im still 34 ha ha). I pray she just stays in there until after my sister's wedding, so cross your fingers girls! :) Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## MissMamma

Hope its nothing Pichi :hugs:

I got my first Braxton Hicks this morning methinks :D they didn't hurt tho so i'm not sure if they were actually BH. Its exciting!..xx


----------



## pichi

back from the midwives and everything is fine. it's because of the way she is lying - head down, spine to my bellybutton (that's what i like to hear) that i'm not feeling so much movement although she's been like that for weeks. midwife said it could be due to a growth spurt that she's been quieter but everything is looking nice and healthy/fine. blood pressure is fine and i'm measuring in at around 34 weeks... so near enough bang on :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I am walking in the morning like frankinstein now. Very sore in between legs and had cramps and all. gone now but i know it would be worse if i wasnt double jointed to be honest, and i done my ankle in other day to so its still sore. i have loads to do in house for visitors coming, i cant be arsed. Got my mat bras, needed new ones and travel bottles as big ones take up to much room in bag, i learned this from last time bringing full size things and my shampoo and stuff dosnt come in smaller sizes, was only £1,50 on ebay anyway.


----------



## MissyMojo

glad allls good with ur lil on pichi

DF - i dont think my mini shampoo's n stuff will last me long in here ... hope u feel a bit btter soone xx

AFM - 11:45 &#8211; meds &#8211; with food = much much better :D
12:30 obs &#8211; Nudgers Hb all good , midwife happy with me, asked any leaking &#8211; nope&#8230;. Nudger very happy to kick 7 bells outa my ribs


----------



## Dragonfly

full size for you missy indeed. I am waiting on a bigger bag coming as I havnt even got my stuff in my small bag yet. so much arriving next week i ordered. Hospital app on wednesday also.


----------



## MissyMojo

i have soo much stuff i want to get hubby to bring in for me lol

oh and all the stuff ive been waiting weeks to arrive - have finally arrived while im here - and dont get to play with them!!


----------



## pichi

aww, what had you gotten ordered/delivered Missy?


----------



## MissyMojo

baby swing, clothes, blankets, socks, hats, bibs,


----------



## pichi

aww. that's one thing i've not bought yet... a swing. i think my work are wanting to get me a baby bath so - i'm keeping that one 'reserved' so to speak haha


----------



## Dragonfly

I save money and rock the baby instead of a swing,. I bought so many things for William that was useless to me and I still have that I wont even bother using. One thing that is always useful is a baby sling.


----------



## Bartness

I got a bouncer seat and swing, handed down to me from my SIL, it was my nephews stuff. I'll probably need to get a second and third of each, one for my moms house and one for my cousins house (as she will probably be babysitting for me). I'm set on clothes for Jaxon, as I got TONS of newborn -6month handmedowns from my nephew. However, I still have tons of stuff to get, just holding out until after the baby shower to find out what we get at that.


----------



## anna matronic

Pichi, glad all ok :)

Missy, glad all ok :)

I forgot what breech was like, keep thinking his foot is going to come out of my fanny, not nice :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry Anna you made me laugh! foot out the fanny lol my tits are being kicked here though.


----------



## MissyMojo

for me a swing is a must, with my CP i cant stand and rock a baby, and i saw how much my best friend used a swing with her little two - and suffered the aching arms from haing to constantly hold a colicy Lissie and try and sway her , so i picked up a swing - 40 quid from amazon, and found a 2n hand one for 5Euro for spare/upstairs,


----------



## Dragonfly

I just sit on me hole after like i did with William, i wasnt fit to get up for pain anyway. hence my no weight loose. Now i have no idea what iw ill do with two attached to me. it will be hard and i just have to take it as it comes and not freak out now about it

that weird fella is still talkingf to me on facebook, he is in a film thats not realised yet and has loads of vain pics. he bores me actually, i cant get on with people like him , so i bragged and told him I was a Lady (which I am but i dont use that title) just to see what he would say and he went on about his 41 year old gf who is 20 years older than him. yawn. and answered within 2 seconds so he is always on facebook. And OMG he is sending me message after message about how rich he is . I think he is full of crap haha. 

here he is. 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/lealon.t.messick


----------



## Cocobelle

April I am sure everything is fine but it is good that they are doing double checks. Herbert varies from measuring spot on to being a week ahead and I have been told that is totally normal, so being 2 days ahead is fine. I think her weight is fine too :)

Pichi, glad little miss is fine :thumbup:

Missy, glad you both are doing well too :thumbup::thumbup:

DF I also got lots of mini's for my bag, although it is starting to look more like I am packing for a spa weekend than for hospital :haha:

Herbert is now breech (according to the MW on Wednesday) but I don't get any kicks to my whoo-haa, all movements are still either to the far left or right and level with my belly button, although they are more rolls and wriggles than actual kicks. I hope Herbert is not back to being transverse as I don't fancy being admitted at 37 weeks!

My pram has been delivered :happydance: my sister insisted it was delivered to her house (and silly me didn't argue enough in the shop) but as I am not superstitious I am going to go and nab it back this afternoon! I can't wait to put it up.


----------



## Dragonfly

last time i had a massive bag and you think i was moving house with all i brought! i cant remember if i needed it all but i had to have an entourage carrying it all out lol


----------



## Cocobelle

That is what I am trying to avoid, lol. Its hard though as you have no idea how long you will end up staying in for and I don't want to run out of clean knickers (and my H would bring some silly thong thing in if left to him).


----------



## Bartness

You all keep talking about a hospital bag, when its a good time to start putting one together, and what kind of stuff should I be packing?


----------



## MissyMojo

ive had mine packed with basics since 30weeks - soo glad i did now!

in fact im blaming my over preparation for being where i am!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

loads of pants, big fanny pads, loads, i ran out. breastpads, nighties, pjs, baby vests, grows, make up,shower things, face cloths, loofer,BO spray, nursing bras, slippers, robe, nappies, wipes or cotton wool (use cotton and water on new born trust me you dont want a bleeding arse on your LO like my son had of wipes) hair brush, drinks,face spray for labour, tens machine if you need one, leaving clothes for you and baby. Thats the essentials.


----------



## hinkybinky

Bartness said:


> You all keep talking about a hospital bag, when its a good time to start putting one together, and what kind of stuff should I be packing?

It might be different where you are but in the UK if you are under state care i.e. the NHS (which most people are) you have to take pretty much everything with you. They don't supply nappies, maternity pads, cotton wool, milk/bottles... the list goes on! My mum's generation are quite shocked at the amount of stuff we have to take with us, I think back then the hospitals provided what they needed. 

I suppose if you pay for your medical care then you may well find all the bits and pieces are supplied in the hospital. Worth checking with your healthcare provider though.

Even so, I'd still want to take my own nightware, a toiletries bag, baby's clothes and any other home comforts you want.


----------



## Dragonfly

just realised i am 8 months preg, your actually preg for 10 months and not 9 or that would make due in 4 weeks and its 7 nearly.


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> just realised i am 8 months preg, your actually preg for 10 months and not 9 or that would make due in 4 weeks and its 7 nearly.


No we are preg for 9 as we are preg for 40 weeks and there isnt 4weeks to a month there is 4 and a bit


----------



## Bartness

Thanks for the input ladies! I know it would probably be different here in the States, but I think I'll end up packing a little of everything, just in case. I wouldnt want to not bring something and need it. But then again I tend to over pack no matter where I go...hehe.


----------



## Betheney

This website explains it all perfectly https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## Dragonfly

I think its full term then thats 9 months at 38 weeks thats meant? I am still in 8th months according to that. And they do call ender months i was counting 4 weeks to a month even though theres a few days more here and there/.


----------



## Dragonfly

Betheney said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> just realised i am 8 months preg, your actually preg for 10 months and not 9 or that would make due in 4 weeks and its 7 nearly.
> 
> 
> No we are preg for 9 as we are preg for 40 weeks and there isnt 4weeks to a month there is 4 and a bitClick to expand...

just figured that out :blush: I was going by weeks.


----------



## Bartness

Betheny that website is awsome with explaining pregnancy months/trimesters. Really helped me understand things a bit more. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## anna matronic

According to my iPhone app I am 8 and a quarter months but it goes up a quarter every week and takes me to 10 months at 40 weeks. But I know there isn't 4 weeks in a month x


----------



## Betheney

Bartness said:


> Betheny that website is awsome with explaining pregnancy months/trimesters. Really helped me understand things a bit more. Thanks for posting it.

No worries bartness, I was so confused with weeks and months and trimesters and weeks because my baby books have different weeks for the months and different weeks for the trimrsters so I googled "how many weeks pregnant months" and I frequently flick to that site. I love the bar that gives you the weeks months and trimesters.

Love


----------



## Bartness

Its definetly a big help with trying to figure everything out. I'll have to show it to my OH, b/c he's more confused about things than I am!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sorry TMI but i have had loose bowel movements today and tonight first time the entire pregnancy, i straight away thought oh no! it can be a sign labour is very near!! 

Or Maybe its just something i ate lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I got that a few times its hormones normally now i am the other way around andl have glass pooh. ouch.


----------



## weezyweu

so sorry fairygirl.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! :wave:

Well, all is well here with my family. No baby, and no signs she will be coming anytime soon. Lots of BH's though! But just a quick update so you all know all is well. :)


----------



## lolpants

According to that website's weeks too months calculator Im 7.7 mths pregnant (currently 34.1 weeks) 
I class myself as 7 mths pregnant and will do till there is 4 weeks left, as I know if I said to someone now that Im 8 mths they would assume baby is due in 4 weeks - when she is in fact due in 6 weeks -- I think its just the way people round months too 4 weeks - confuses people :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

ah a woman at my work made me feel better today by telling me i had a nice neat bump for having 6 and a bit weeks to go. :)

at home now and feet are up. :D hope everyone is well


----------



## ssmith1503

Just had my landlord on the phone, we are moving into his house as he is moving abroad. It's much better for us as it has 5 bedrooms and the one we are in has 3. Well he has finally given us a date - 26th October. I can't believe it, my consultant wants me to have a stretch and sweep on the 27th October and Connies EDD is 3rd November. Oh yeah it's also half term week so will have 2 boys wanting to help. So much for relaxing and getting settled before Connie arrives. I feel that that week is going to be soooo stressfull!


----------



## Dragonfly

great I now have a tooth ache! some weird click came from it and pain shot up when I was eating and its dam well sore! thats all I need its one thing after another with ailments ffs. Teeth are more hassel to me than they are worth!


----------



## you&me

DF, you must have/or had every single pregnancy symptom/complaint there is :wacko:

Shan, I am on iron tablets yet have been having loose bowel movements these last few days too!! I think it must be normal as the body gets ready?

I am 34 weeks today :happydance: another milestone I never expected to reach...woop woop!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

last one I had it all this one i got off with the same as last time with most now its all coming. I havnt got swollen legs yet like last time but theres time yet lol i am so never doing this again ,.


----------



## rowleypolie

i say i am 8 months pregnant- and when people ask i explain you are pregnant during the 9th month- because you are pregnant for 40 weeks...


----------



## Happyhayley

I always just thought that back in the day before pregnancy tests they wouldn't realize they were pregnant for a month or so and didn't quite understand they had been pregnant for awhile so it was 9 months from when they found out they were pregnant but when you go from date of conception its really more like 10.

I say 8 months along because it makes me feel more pregnant.

I too have also been having extremely loose stools which I thought was weird since I thought the prenatals were supposed to make me have the opposite but then I thought maybe its my bad diet (bad me) 

I also experienced my first braxton hicks yesterday and I feel good about that because it means I'm futher along :)


----------



## Happyhayley

oh and I was told there is 3 months till christmas today which was cute to hear since I'll be a mommy of 2 by then


----------



## Dragonfly

i know i cant wait till then i have presents got for william and all its me that cant wait he hasnt a clue lol


----------



## Marie1337

Today we finished getting everything we need for baby. Nursery is set up, clothes are put away. We have all the gear we need. I have a box of diapers, wipes and bum cream. Hospital bag is packed.

All I need now is a baby.

I don't know whether to be excited or scared out of my mind.


----------



## GossipGirly

i here ya we have been sorting everything last few days im all ready, just waiting for her and pram getting delv friday!


----------



## rowleypolie

i am excited for christmas but more excited for halloween- because the baby is due right after- and i hope to have her before!!!!

thought of a name- most likely it will stick this time- Madison Piper


----------



## loulabump

rowleypolie said:


> i am excited for christmas but more excited for halloween- because the baby is due right after- and i hope to have her before!!!!
> 
> thought of a name- most likely it will stick this time- Madison Piper

gorgeous name xxx


----------



## Kellycool

Love that name!!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Morning ladies! Been up for a while and had a swim, off out for a Sunday lunch with friends this afternoon while OH is at work. 
33 weeks tomorrow so only another 4 weeks of work! :happydance:
Got a consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon which I'm really not looking forward to, sure they're going to say I have high blood pressure-only because I hate being there. Had it checked at the GPs last week after being bitten by the cat and it was 110/70. Might get a growth scan though so focusing on the fact that I might get to see bubs again as a way of keeping calm about it.


----------



## GossipGirly

lovely name, we have been toying with melody and I like melody rose but oh doesnt like flower names x


----------



## Kellycool

Hope it goes well PinkLizzy.. We were out all day yesterday and am off for lunch today with friends too.. But one happens to be a chiro so going to get her to have a look at this useless pelvis of mine..
I like Melody too..
I am really starting to like the name Cassidy Mae for a girl.. Still got nothing for a boy though arg!


----------



## Dragonfly

boyfriends gay cousin is calling today he is on hols here, he is hot. typical lol but will have pics later with him and william i just have to.


----------



## anna matronic

Hot gay man :happydance: Post a pic please lol :D


----------



## Dragonfly

he is on facebook I will post you his profile and you can see if you can see his pics, he dosnt wear much clothes I noticed lol


----------



## anna matronic

Oh go on then, I fancy a perv over fit men :rofl:


----------



## weezyweu

Love the name melody, we have chosen Leo for our little man. Am sure I now have thrush!! with first 2 pregnancies I had nothing other than 12 weeks of sickness, this time I've had everything. Just want him here now I am getting so impatient. Can you use caneston 1% cream while pregnant?


----------



## Dragonfly

yes you can use caniston i was prescribed that for cauliflower fanny due to reaction to anti biotics.


----------



## weezyweu

Thank you. I bought some today and boots gave it me but she wasnt sure if I should use it!!!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Love the name Leo :)


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i like leo too x


----------



## weezyweu

when say calling him leo to friends I just get glared at!!! But we like it!!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls

:hugs: to all


----------



## anna matronic

Morning Missy :) :hugs:

How are you today? Any update?


----------



## anna matronic

Morning Missy :) :hugs:

How are you today? Any update?


----------



## hinkybinky

Morning all! Why am I on here when I need to leave for school in 45 minutes?? (um, to check my bank balance, which is £6! - roll on Thursday) 

Last week this week :happydance: Then I will be as bored as you Soph x

Hope nudger is behaving himself this morning, Missy. Any more news on if / when you will be getting out.


----------



## MissyMojo

Another day ticked off the countdown - alls well this end - just filling my time with movies and spider solitaire

drs dnt think ill make it to term- 1st hurdle we're aimin for is 34 weeks - 8th oct - and we'll "evaluate" from there .....

8th oct - also next F1 GP :D Sazuka - japan here we come!!


----------



## rowleypolie

GossipGirly said:


> lovely name, we have been toying with melody and I like melody rose but oh doesnt like flower names x

thats a beautiful name- my husbands aunt who just passed in july is melody and her mom (dh's grandma) is rose...so it would be perfect for us....but dh doesnt like the idea of naming after people


----------



## rowleypolie

MissyMojo said:


> Another day ticked off the countdown - alls well this end - just filling my time with movies and spider solitaire
> 
> drs dnt think ill make it to term- 1st hurdle we're aimin for is 34 weeks - 8th oct - and we'll "evaluate" from there .....
> 
> 8th oct - also next F1 GP :D Sazuka - japan here we come!!

wait- did i miss something are you moving to japan? my family is military and we were stationed in Yokosuka japan (just south of Tokyo) a few years ago! best time of my life!


----------



## anna matronic

HB - It is very boring I am afraid! But at least it is only 4 weeks or so when you leave work. I have been off now for 10 weeks on Wednesday. It is a killer!!

Missy - That is great news! As time goes on the risk of spontaneous prem labour decreases. It is unlikely you will go full term and they won't let you anyway! I am being monitored twice a week and it is a week by week thing, as long as all comes back clear for me I go another week. Bit of a pain but I want Chunk in for as long as possible. But it is unlikely I'll go full term either.

From what I have read and spoken to the doctors etc a hind water leak is very unlikely to end in prem labour spontaneously. The only risk is infection (hence probably likely early induction) It can reseal and replenish fluid as if nothing has happened! But the risk of it happening again is high (hence you being in hospital and me being signed off work)


----------



## anna matronic

HB - It is very boring I am afraid! But at least it is only 4 weeks or so when you leave work. I have been off now for 10 weeks on Wednesday. It is a killer!!

Missy - That is great news! As time goes on the risk of spontaneous prem labour decreases. It is unlikely you will go full term and they won't let you anyway! I am being monitored twice a week and it is a week by week thing, as long as all comes back clear for me I go another week. Bit of a pain but I want Chunk in for as long as possible. But it is unlikely I'll go full term either.

From what I have read and spoken to the doctors etc a hind water leak is very unlikely to end in prem labour spontaneously. The only risk is infection (hence probably likely early induction) It can reseal and replenish fluid as if nothing has happened! But the risk of it happening again is high (hence you being in hospital and me being signed off work)


----------



## rowleypolie

alot of things happened today! bought my plane tickets for christmas time- i will be traveling to the rocky mountains near yellowstone park for 2 weeks with my new baby my 2 year old DH and my parents and 2 brothers....going to be a full cabin- but should be fun! 

had some more "real" braxton hicks- at first i was wondering what little madison was doing all bunched up at the top and then it went away a bit later i felt the tightness again and realized it was bh!

packed my bag today and realized i havent bought nearly anything for madison that will be just hers- everything is a hand-me-down. so we got in the car and bought her a few things- still need to get her a teddy or something that will be just hers


----------



## rowleypolie

alot of things happened today! bought my plane tickets for christmas time- i will be traveling to the rocky mountains near yellowstone park for 2 weeks with my new baby my 2 year old DH and my parents and 2 brothers....going to be a full cabin- but should be fun! 

had some more "real" braxton hicks- at first i was wondering what little madison was doing all bunched up at the top and then it went away a bit later i felt the tightness again and realized it was bh!

packed my bag today and realized i havent bought nearly anything for madison that will be just hers- everything is a hand-me-down. so we got in the car and bought her a few things- still need to get her a teddy or something that will be just hers


----------



## MissyMojo

not moving rowlie no its just the japanese Grand prix !!! im a bit of an F1 nut lol

i'm hoping theyll let me go to 36 weeks, but i;ll take anything after 34 weeks, ...
just w8n on drs rounds before i go off and have a long shower - legs need shaving!!! i know no one here will care - but it makes u feel more human hahhaha


----------



## anna matronic

I doubt they will induce if you aren't showing signs of infection, so fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## pinklizzy

Sooo tired! Can't face even getting in the shower let alone get dressed and go to work :nope:
Stupid consultant appointment today too, hope it goes better than my last MW appt when I left in hysterical tears :blush: 
Right enough winging, got to go or won't have time to walk the poor dog before I go. Have a good day ladies. xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am defo sure my mucas plug is coming away i seen green discharge streaky stuff and i seen that at the end with William but this is now, which is to early. read up on it and said dosnt mean labour is on way but should tell doc. Better stay in there for another 4 weeks at least! i am waiting on stuff to come this week.


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm yeh i would get it checked, when i had bright green discharge I thought it was my plug but mw seemed more concerned it was baby's meconium, app it comes out bright green on the other side mixed with our bits and bobs


----------



## Dragonfly

i remember staying last time it happened and was told not to worry but i was a lot further on. Never lost my show though as I needed my waters broken. If I see blood then I freak.


----------



## pichi

ah went shopping yesterday and bought the cutest wee dress for peanut in the sale at Mamas and Papas :D was £28 but got it for £14 :D

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-check-dress/s0007266/type-s/

we got it for up to 12 months though because wee ones i like to see in things like sleepsuits etc...


----------



## you&me

I have just had my first proper emotional crying fit on my poor unsuspecting hubby :blush:


----------



## Kellycool

I had one this weekend too You and Me.. Haha shame, poor men but he was so understanding 
I also have green discharge (TMI), and yesterday there was a tinge of pink in it (blood perhaps?)
This morning I felt a bit sick so couldnt eat my usual cereal and had a banana. One bite and I needed to be sick but didnt make it to the loo in time and threw up all over the kitchen.. Wonder what is going on????
Sorry for the me me me i i i post


----------



## Dragonfly

I am in tears becuase my mobile is fecked! i was strapping william into darrens bros car and had it on the roof and they drove off and everyone tried flagging them down but they never noticed and my phone got smashed into pieces on the dual carriage way! I cant let anyone in the gate and I have loads of stuff to be delivered and our house keys ae missing for over a week and they have the remote to open the gate so we have no dam way in or out now! I have no money left at all! not a dam penny to get a new phone. I just downloaded a game and all on it that i wont get even if i use memory card on a new phone. :( gutted! and i have to pay for new keys and control pad and the pad is £25 deposit alone!


----------



## ShanandBoc

I swear Elleah is coming very soon, braxton hicks contractions are getting more painful and coming more often, yesterday alone i had like at least 25+ of those shooting lightening pains down low too that stopped me dead in my tracks, im having alot of trouble walking cause of the pain from these and 3 days of loose bowel movements too.

Ill be very surprised if im a November Sparker, my instincts are telling me this baby is coming very soon

How is everyone else travelling??


----------



## Dragonfly

oh! could be October baby? I think October for you. I am raging over phone and worried over possible bit of mucas plug but seems to be no more.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Aw hope u get ur phone sorted DF, i havent had loss of plug yet....but then i may not? hate this waiting game already!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I seen then same with William about 2 weeks before only I didnt go into labour i had to be induced and waters had to be broken and show etc so it dosnt have to go. Seen loads that they only lost in labour. 

I cant afford a new phone i spend all my money on baby things and things we needed and now down to nothing. I cant afford a new controller and keys either so i cant accentually leave the house or i wont get back in, well i can walk past gate only its a long walk up the drive way. I am raging at myself! all my games on phone will not work in a new one. gutted. And i dont think my dad will help me :*(


----------



## chella

ShanandBoc said:


> I swear Elleah is coming very soon, braxton hicks contractions are getting more painful and coming more often, yesterday alone i had like at least 25+ of those shooting lightening pains down low too that stopped me dead in my tracks, im having alot of trouble walking cause of the pain from these and 3 days of loose bowel movements too.
> 
> Ill be very surprised if im a November Sparker, my instincts are telling me this baby is coming very soon
> 
> How is everyone else travelling??

Hey girls

ive just realised where youve moved too lol so slow!!! hope everyones doin well ?? xxx
ive had loose stools for few days too , wasnt sure if it was the old iron tablets ?? xx


----------



## anna matronic

Shan I think you will be October too, but hope she hangs on in there a tad longer :)

Well Chunk who was nicely head down isn't anymore, he's just doing his own thing, but 6 weeks to go he has plenty of time and the way things are going from what consultant has said I may have to have him early anyway. I just don't want a section if he doesn't turn :(


----------



## majm1241

Hi everyone! I'm good just waiting until my 2nd 4D scan on Friday. I pray they don't see any small amount of fluid like they thought they saw around Bryelle's heart and it was all just a fluke like we all hope/think.

DF I'm sorry about your phone. :(

Shannon I bet you are October Bumpkin too! :D

Missy & Anna I hope LO's stay in there i bit longer! :hugs:

Hi Chella! WB! :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

chella said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> I swear Elleah is coming very soon, braxton hicks contractions are getting more painful and coming more often, yesterday alone i had like at least 25+ of those shooting lightening pains down low too that stopped me dead in my tracks, im having alot of trouble walking cause of the pain from these and 3 days of loose bowel movements too.
> 
> Ill be very surprised if im a November Sparker, my instincts are telling me this baby is coming very soon
> 
> How is everyone else travelling??
> 
> Hey girls
> 
> ive just realised where youve moved too lol so slow!!! hope everyones doin well ?? xxx
> ive had loose stools for few days too , wasnt sure if it was the old iron tablets ?? xxClick to expand...

Arent Iron tabs meant to make u constipated?? Ive been on them for about a month now?


----------



## ShanandBoc

I hope im a October Bumpkin too, getting a bit fed up :(

Ill be happy for her anytime after 37 weeks too!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Silas, how you doing? You out there?


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> Arent Iron tabs meant to make u constipated?? Ive been on them for about a month now?

I heard they are too and I've been on them almost a month myself and they actually seem go help me go. Gives me loose stools too.


----------



## Dragonfly

Iron tabs gave me piles inside and I still have them from when I took them after william was born. Nothing like trying to shit a bowling ball. I thought labour was sore pfft! not constipation on iron tabs have nothing on labour. I swear there was glass in there. 

Anyway spa tone is iron without the side effects look that up.


----------



## chella

Lol dragonfly that made me laugh xx

Yeah i thought they made u constipated as before pregnancy and also early pregnancy i had bad constipation, now soz tmi very loose and very reg?? to the point where ive been 4 to 5 times , i mean if i was on a diet id be doin well at weight watchers lol xx


----------



## chella

Hey ann im not keen on c section part either so fingers x for us both, ill get my outcome in 3wks time at nxt scan , just hoping its normal birth as i need to be back driving, and the thought of th epidual and catherter aswell as the longer recovery time really puts me off :-( saw covering midwife today and she said she had one and wasnt that bad but her face told a different story lol xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

it depends on how many u take... if u take 3 a day they bung u up so mw saaid take 1 and prenatal and eat greens and u should be fine iv been taking 1 now for last week or so and so much better been going once a day x


----------



## anna matronic

Oooh I forgot to say I have another scan on Oct 14th. Excited.com :haha:


----------



## weezyweu

Afternoon all, Sounds like there will be a few October babies out there. Been to see consultant today and scan, Leo is staying put for the time being anyway. Growing ok, has slowed down from before but had no concerns, so I am now discharged from consultant unless the monkey isnt here by 8th Nov then back again. 

DF- sorry about your phone if anything like me its like having your arm chopped off.


----------



## anna matronic

Ah Weezy that is good news (it is right??) We are all getting to the stage where we want these babies early now!!


----------



## anna matronic

DF - I can't cope without my phone. I go into some kind of depression :rofl:


----------



## weezyweu

It is for baby!!!! I am so bored, don't know how you have managed 10 weeks Anna, I am on to my 3rd week and going out of my mind!!!!

Hoping for a birth like my daughter 36 weeks, no problems and we where both home in 6 hrs!!!! I'll keep fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant let any couriers in and i dont know of they are at the gate or not and nicky who programs the gate isnt in till thursday and its cost me £25 there for a new controller just to get out so thats the new phone money gone! totally broke! my sim wont even work in anyone else phone we tried that and it was run over by a car and memory card is gone, all my music, games, vids and pics. most where on my lap top but some from last week or so where not. :( 

look, WARNING DISTURBING IMAGES OF DEAD PHONES. 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/001.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

im the same, we moved towns in july and I couldnt get a job so iv been bored outta my brains! I want her 36 weeks no health problems, healthy weight please :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

DF...... :(


----------



## Dragonfly

if i didnt pay my rent like 2 weeks early i would have a new phone now but silly me who likes to get bills out of the way does that!


----------



## Happyhayley

So I forgot to notice that my ticker moved up a box. I just noticed now which makes me very happy :) I am going to see my doctor today so I'll hear the heartbeat again which will be nice


----------



## Bartness

I just noticed I moved up a box a well...YAY!


----------



## MissMamma

awh poor dead phone :nope:
i only just found out _i_ was supposed to organize antenatal classes, i had presumed mw would atleast mention them to me but no! So i have booked it this morning. Its only a one day thing, three hours on sat morning. Get to tour the hospital too tho which is exciting, can decide if i want a water birth or not..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

i kinda like where my box is i am dunging it when it moves up again as its no where to go after that but in a way i will feel better if it does move up . 


negotiating with bank of dad about a new phone , i can pay him back next week so i have to put up with a lecture about where i should keep my keys, phone and bank cards in future as i am forever loosing them.


----------



## Bartness

DF, hopefully your dad will loan you the money, so you can get your new phone. A lecture is a small price to pay for a loan. 

So I had a good Sunday. Went shopping with my mom, I was going to buy a few christmas onsies for Jaxon, but my mom was like "let me get them" then she found a cute pair of Nike's and bought them for Jaxon also. This little one is going to be totally spoiled, by being the only local grand kid! 

We also got our travel system in the mail from MIL. I was so excited I put it together myself! My OH has been walking around the apartment pushing it around ever since going "this is really weird". hehe, I think he had a few to many beers watching football.


----------



## MissMamma

omg Bartness you just reminded me i wanted to buy LO baby pastry's for xmas! I have an obsession and am determined to pass it on to her!lol..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

nope he wants to give me a lend of his old phone for a week till i get a new one myself. He must not trust me even though I have always given him money he has loan me back. I have my eye on an lg one. But i just need a phone to open the gate and hopefully my sim will work and thats it. I will miss my games in bed at night and for them long loo moments that are all on my lost memory card somewhere on a dual carriage way. I am getting a lecture about this phone he is lending me about keeping it in one piece, hard to do when one has a toddler. guess i will have to hide phones better now, so much so i wont be able to find them.


----------



## loulabump

Well I thought I had managed to escape that nasty heartburn a lot of you ladies are suffering with, but it seems to have hit me full force over the last few days. I've never had it before and am not quite sure how to deal with it, its making me sooo uncomfortable :(


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah iu have that to, wakes me up at night. remember throwing up all hours with heart burn when i was preg with william. its going the same way here this time. Even renies and the likes wouldnt work last time it was so bad.


----------



## anna matronic

Get some gaviscon. Milk helps me although I don't have it bad or get it too often. Tesco also do some indegestion tablets (fruity ones) which are good too :)


----------



## Dragonfly

non that works on me i throw it up. Or comes running out of me either way they do not like me and never have done. Milk works on me so I stick to that.


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls - flyig visit from me so im sorry :hugs:

i got let go today :)

dr came at rounds and said he was confident that as i'd had no more leaks or contractions sice admission on tuesday, that i'd be ok to rest up at home, i've bee discharged with enough anti contration tablets to see me through to 35+1, and a few days antbiotics. i have to monitor my temp at home, and i meet with a consulant at army hos -TPMH on 7th oct for check up and perhaps a scan, and then see my MW on 11 oct ....


----------



## anna matronic

Yay great news Missy :) We can be temp buddies together. Word advice, don't be a dick like me and take it after a bath cos you will shit yourself with a reading of 38+ :rofl:


----------



## chella

hey girls

just wondering have many of you packed your hospital bags yet ? i keep meaning too then forget ? x


----------



## anna matronic

Chunks is done Rach, but I feel the need to go through it again! I still haven't done mine which is silly so will get it done this week!!

Oh, has my sis responded re: Dishwasher? I am not talking to her atm but if it's all ok I am happy to bring it down to you next week if you want it x


----------



## MissyMojo

i've been told to temp twice a day - so gonna go with 6am, then 6pm .... at the same ime as some of my meds xxx


----------



## anna matronic

I'm luck if I remember to do it at all now. I am naughty, but after 5 weeks of it being ok I have become a lax about it now. Plus I see hospital 2/3 times a week I am not so paranoid anymore.

This is really silly but have you got a thermometer? My mum got me a digi one, it was about £12 but it is so much easier than the strips or the ones you have to read yourself. Plus might be handy for when baby comes too! Not that I fancy sticking a thermometer up his bottom ever!

Well my stomach is still majorly rock hard, it is so uncomfortable now. Do you really think this is just his position (now her is breech again?) It is the whole belly middle, sides, top and bottom.


----------



## MissyMojo

my mw gave me a digi in ear one on loan :) my mw rocks!


----------



## lolpants

Thats great news Missy!! :hugs: I can't begin too imagine how bored you must be stuck in hospital!!

DF Sorry too hear about ur phone - I couldn't live without one!! You could buy a temp very cheap and basic one too see you through?

I really hope my baby doesn't come early - had it confirmed today that if she comes before my Mat leave officially starts on 26th Oct that they will start the Mat leave early too = SMP rather than full pay as 26th Oct is the day Ive been there a year!! Will lose me literally £100's a month :( I have MW appt tomorrow - hoping she has turned and no longer breech - if she is still breech I get a scan at 37 weeks and a c sect at 38 weeks - although I'll request date of Oct 26th for obv reasons!

Just had my last Monday morning of work too - can't wait for next week as OH is off and were gonna start the nursery and I can finally get too everything too pack my bags etc :)

Hope your all well :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

MissyMojo said:


> my mw gave me a digi in ear one on loan :) my mw rocks!

:growlmad:

They are nice in Cyprus :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

they are preetydamn gd here :D x


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> Thats great news Missy!! :hugs: I can't begin too imagine how bored you must be stuck in hospital!!
> 
> DF Sorry too hear about ur phone - I couldn't live without one!! You could buy a temp very cheap and basic one too see you through?
> 
> I really hope my baby doesn't come early - had it confirmed today that if she comes before my Mat leave officially starts on 26th Oct that they will start the Mat leave early too = SMP rather than full pay as 26th Oct is the day Ive been there a year!! Will lose me literally £100's a month :( I have MW appt tomorrow - hoping she has turned and no longer breech - if she is still breech I get a scan at 37 weeks and a c sect at 38 weeks - although I'll request date of Oct 26th for obv reasons!
> 
> Just had my last Monday morning of work too - can't wait for next week as OH is off and were gonna start the nursery and I can finally get too everything too pack my bags etc :)
> 
> Hope your all well :hugs:
> 
> Lol xx

Lol, check your contract. As you know I have read mine with a fine tooth comb and as far as I remember the day your baby is actually born doesn't effect your mat leave because that is based on your EDD not the actual DOB. At least I am sure that is what mine said! So although they will have to pay mat leave from the date of birth, the fact that the EDD was after the year is what it goes from. you can;t help your baby coming earlier! I was told under no uncertain terms that even if my baby was late and I was within my year it make a difference as they go by EDD, what is on your MATB1.

They are having a laugh I think so check it out. Otherwise what is the actual point of a MATB1, as most babies are not even born on time, we may aswell just call up when baby is here. Your work should have given you in writing what your maternity pay is based on your EDD. Then if you do have baby early you let them know so they can pay mat pay from that date instead.

I think they are having you on and trying to get out of paying.


----------



## lolpants

Lol, check your contract. As you know I have read mine with a fine tooth comb and as far as I remember the day your baby is actually born doesn't effect your mat leave because that is based on your EDD not the actual DOB. At least I am sure that is what mine said! So although they will have to pay mat leave from the date of birth, the fact that the EDD was after the year is what it goes from. you can;t help your baby coming later! I was told under no uncertain terms that even if my baby was late and I was within my year it make a difference as they go by EDD, what is on your MATB1.

They are having a laugh I think so check it out.[/QUOTE]

ooo I will do thanks :thumbup: no idea where my contract is though - so may just put in a request too HR and hope they answer by Friday (my last day)
From what my manager and I could make out from the HR intranet it just stated Mat leave would go from date of birth and any necessary recalculations taken into account

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah mat pay and leave will start from the day after the baby is born if he/she is born early. But if he/she is born early it shouldn't affect the amount as they work it out from EDD on MATB1 and not the actual DOB. They *should* have given you notification of this already anyway. Not that my work have either, I know it has been done just dunno how much it is and whether my MATB1 stress was worth it!!

It is complicated I know what I am trying to say but not sure if it makes sense here!

Any you are having a girl so ignore my he/she crap :haha:


----------



## lolpants

That does make sense cheers - we both work for the government/local authority organisations - where the word organisation is a compliment! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh, I can't even find my last post so I can read on from it! Lol. 

Well, I hope all of you are well. I see another baby was born, but sadly lost.

:hugs: fairygirl, I am very, very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## chella

anna matronic said:


> Chunks is done Rach, but I feel the need to go through it again! I still haven't done mine which is silly so will get it done this week!!
> 
> Oh, has my sis responded re: Dishwasher? I am not talking to her atm but if it's all ok I am happy to bring it down to you next week if you want it x

Oh ill go check, hope u and ur sis are ok soon, bit like me and my sis the one u met at my baby shower lol. I havent packed either bags so i need to aim this week to do it or ill be doin when in labour lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> Thats great news Missy!! :hugs: I can't begin too imagine how bored you must be stuck in hospital!!
> 
> DF Sorry too hear about ur phone - I couldn't live without one!! You could buy a temp very cheap and basic one too see you through?

i am broke seriously i used last of my money on a controller for the gate as thats lost and keys for house. William has lost them and we give up looking , My dad has lend me his old phone, its a good one only he wants it back soon so will need to spend whatever next week on a phone. Wish this had of happened before i spend all my money on baby things we needed . well least sim is working so i can let deliveries in.


----------



## chella

Congratulations to mommy2baby2 he is so gorgeous so glad u both are doin well xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Bartness

well Im extremely happy. I found out day that I got a new shift at work, no longer have to work at 6am. My new shift is 8am to 430pm, with fridays and Saturdays off....only thing that sucks...is it means starting tomorrow im on an 11 day work week stretch. I'll be trying to get a random day off in middle of stretch....

I will talk to my MW and see if I can get a docs note for one random day off. It might work!


----------



## chella

fairygirl said:


> Hi all, just wanted to let you know our baby boy was born an :angel: this morning. We found out last week that he was growing his wings and he is now at peace.

Sorry for the lateness but just letting you know my thoughts are with you and sending hugs to you and your family right now xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## weezyweu

Glad your home missy look after yourself.

Just looked on a tape measure and leos head and stomach are measuring 31cm already is it just me or is it huge!!! OH just said it's ok only the size of an orange, he hasn't got to push it through his bits. And still 5 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i hate hormones....they are seriously making things worse then they are....im just going to say one thing, b**ches that are on powertrips because they are "head" of the company should be shot....dh is trying to get 1 day off from my sisters wedding, is she helping...NO!!!! What the eff are they going to do when i spontaneously go into labor? fire him because he leaves to take me to the hospital?? 

*rant over*

Sry girls, im just done with this company he is working for. As for lo....i think i had a really strong braxton hicks the other morning, and i also have the runs. I think this baby is being impatient with me....I have a feeling she is going to be here soon. I am also wondering if I was pregnant a month before I knew I was....if that is true I would be due October 8th and be 38+3 weeks along, meaning I very well could be because she is measuring 39 weeks....so idk.


----------



## anna matronic

When was your dating scan? They would have picked up a months difference in size then (one would hope!!) Some babies are just big hun!

Are they not sending you for a growth scan? Measuring 5 weeks ahead here in the UK they would x


----------



## you&me

BHB did you have your 20ish week scan? Or a 12 week one?...if you had been a month infront date wise then they most likely would have picked it up there :thumbup:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well they said she was measuring about 2-3 weeks bigger at my scan @ 20 weeks, and my dr said something about doing another scan to measure her and see if she is just big or if she is "older" than we think. Its all kind of confusing really...I have a feeling though that i really am not going to go much longer though, just an insinct.


----------



## Dragonfly

They said I was 3 weeks ahead then on my next check up I was dead on time. I will find out again as I have a scan on wed.


----------



## anna matronic

All I can say is what a fuck up if your dates are wrong and you are way ahead than you think you are :D

I know at my hospital at 20 week scan they said they only re-date if it is out by a week or more (Chunk was measuring behind but only by a few days), so measuring 2/3 weeks ahead they would have given a new EDD.

The next few weeks will certainly be interesting then, keep us updated please :)


----------



## Dragonfly

sorry my scan was one week behind at the start hence the two due dates, so now its on time as well as being ahead. I dont think they have a clue lol I just go with the dates I had as I know when I missed my period and thats 16th nov due and will be prepared for over due this time.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

No kidding Anna!!!! Thing is, is im having all the stuff that happens during the last few weeks happen and my braxton hicks have got to the point where they are WAY strong and kinda hurt. So Im thinking I may just be getting ready to go here in a couple of weeks....dumb ass doctors and their "educated" guessing lol


----------



## Dragonfly

my braxton hicks went., i had them when i had that infection and not again. I have light one now and again but noting like they where.


----------



## anna matronic

I would love to have 4 weeks shaved off my pregnancy right now :D

I can't say I pay too much attention to things that should happen in the last weeks though cos from all the literature I have read for first time babies things do happen earlier and you can be slightly dilated and effaced for weeks with nothing happening. BH are nothing but your body getting ready and preparing. But they don't indicate things are gonna happen any time soon. But you aren't far off full term, so things could be simmering reading to come in the next couple of weeks. Oooh I do hope so, you and shan both think you are gonna drop early and I can;t bloody wait for us to start having these babies. So excited. You girls should be the first to go :)

Chunk got nicely snug down below and was 3/5 and 2/5 engaged and I got all excited things were moving along and he bloody popped out and turned breech. Gutted :(

You wanna keep her in for 2 more weeks. Once we all get to 37 weeks these babies can come whenever they like :)


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Thats great news Missy!! :hugs: I can't begin too imagine how bored you must be stuck in hospital!!
> 
> DF Sorry too hear about ur phone - I couldn't live without one!! You could buy a temp very cheap and basic one too see you through?
> 
> I really hope my baby doesn't come early - had it confirmed today that if she comes before my Mat leave officially starts on 26th Oct that they will start the Mat leave early too = SMP rather than full pay as 26th Oct is the day Ive been there a year!! Will lose me literally £100's a month :( I have MW appt tomorrow - hoping she has turned and no longer breech - if she is still breech I get a scan at 37 weeks and a c sect at 38 weeks - although I'll request date of Oct 26th for obv reasons!
> 
> Just had my last Monday morning of work too - can't wait for next week as OH is off and were gonna start the nursery and I can finally get too everything too pack my bags etc :)
> 
> Hope your all well :hugs:
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> Lol, check your contract. As you know I have read mine with a fine tooth comb and as far as I remember the day your baby is actually born doesn't effect your mat leave because that is based on your EDD not the actual DOB. At least I am sure that is what mine said! So although they will have to pay mat leave from the date of birth, the fact that the EDD was after the year is what it goes from. you can;t help your baby coming earlier! I was told under no uncertain terms that even if my baby was late and I was within my year it make a difference as they go by EDD, what is on your MATB1.
> 
> They are having a laugh I think so check it out. Otherwise what is the actual point of a MATB1, as most babies are not even born on time, we may aswell just call up when baby is here. Your work should have given you in writing what your maternity pay is based on your EDD. Then if you do have baby early you let them know so they can pay mat pay from that date instead.
> 
> I think they are having you on and trying to get out of paying.Click to expand...

This is definitely correc as far as SMP is concerned - as CMP can vary I agree with anna that you check your contract but I cannot imagine it being different.

xx


----------



## anna matronic

One would assume a company would use the SMP rules, they wouldn't have a policy that was worse than the government rules surely?


----------



## forgodssake

Hello ladies :D

Hugs to all :hugs:

Glad you're home *missy*

*lol* Dont let them do you out of a single penny!

I am CONVINCED my bump has dropped - not right down but certainly lower. Not sure how much relevence that is or how much of a good thing - I could do with this baby staying put for a good while yet no matter how uncomfortable I am!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

because of toxemia they are saying i could go anytime after 36(my mom had all of us kids at 36 weeks and we were all 7-8 lb babies) it just depends on lo and what she wants to do.


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> One would assume a company would use the SMP rules, they wouldn't have a policy that was worse than the government rules surely?

I wouldnt have thought so but in her [lol's] position I would just make sure I had my ducks lined up so to speak ;)


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all. 

Missy, glad you are home and both doing well! Also pleased to see everyone else is also doing well, well as well as 3rd tri pregnant ladies can be doing :haha:

I am hunky dory, counting down the days until I start maternity leave (as long as I get finished up). Herbert has been so active this last week although I have no idea how he/she is lying from the bumps and lumps that appear all over my tummy. I do know that bubs is definitely still in the wrong position. I guess I will find out which position next Wednesday at my scan.

I started putting my hospital bag together yesterday. All my toiletries are in, just need nighties/knickers and clothes for coming home in. I plan on packing Herberts next week.

My pram has been delivered (will post a piccie at some point) it is sooooo yummy! Hopefully my changing unit will be here in the next day or two. We still have a few things to get but if Herbert were to come early (although there is no reason why that should happen) we would be fine.

Time is ticking along ladies and on Friday we will be able to say that we will be having our babies NEXT MONTH :wohoo:


----------



## Eskimobabys

.


----------



## Betheney

I know I can't believe october is so close!!! The pregnancy journey is nearly at an end.I'm due 20th of nov and going to finish up work on 31st of october. But I feel fantastic for 32.5weeks so I think it just may be possible to last till 37weeks at work.

Lovr


----------



## anna matronic

My plan was to work until then too Betheney! Obviously didn't go to plan, but the way I am feeling personally I think I would be struggling badly!

Coco, god knows what position chunk is in. I think transverse as my bump is all hard across the middle and sides. Have a scan in 2 weeks when I'll be 36+1. Have had major reduction in movements but am off to hospital later so will mention it, but getting a trace anyway!


----------



## pinklizzy

Had a scan at appt yesterday, bubs is 4lb now and measuring on the small side of normal for my size which I'm actually quite pleased about. Next step in my battle to have LO at the birth centre is a GTT on Sunday (my midwives told me it wasn't necessary but hospital are insisting so I'm going to just have it) then another scan at 37 weeks.
Consultant was actually really nice, wrote on my notes that my pregnancy is esssentially low risk apart from the BMI +1 point so fingers crossed! I have my mum on my side at least and as she works in the NHS she knows all the people to talk to/harass!
Had a few tears last night but not feeling as depressed as after the last appt.


----------



## anna matronic

Good luck Lizzy, I hope they let you have baby at the birth centre :) This BMI stuff is such a load of shite really!


----------



## Cocobelle

Betheney, I feel really well too and I think if I had a really sedentary job I would probably feel perfectly fine about working until I was 37 weeks but at 35 weeks (tomorrow :happydance:) I am actually pleased to be finishing up this week, although I recon I will be 36 weeks before I am totally done.

Sophie, Herbert is all across the middle too. I have a huge lump which goes back as far as where my elbows usually rest on one side and it often goes into a hard lump at about the same level on the opposite too. Although really confusing it feels like a leg that goes across the top of my bump and last night I swear I felt something foot shaped over near the large bump. My baby must be a contortionist! My MW did actually say she thought bubs had its feet up by its ears when she had a feel last week but having an anterior placenta does make feeling baby a little more tricky, that and my ever increasing pregnancy padding :rofl: I hope your trace goes well and Chunk is just having a lazy day.

Lizzy, I am glad your appointment went so much better than the last one. I am hoping that I will get the go ahead to use the birth centre (if Herbert moves!) when I see the consultant next week as I really want a water birth. 

Does anyone know if they base your BMI on your pre pregnancy or booking in weight or are you weighed again? I was ok then but I would dread to see what it would be now :haha:

I have been having loads of BH's a day, at least that is what I think they are. Every now and then my bump goes rock hard and it lasts a few minutes. Sometimes this is accompanied by what feel like mild period cramps. I guess from now on we are all on the countdown to B-day and every little twinge will make us wonder if this is the start of something!

Have a fabby day 
Jo x


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> No kidding Anna!!!! Thing is, is im having all the stuff that happens during the last few weeks happen and my braxton hicks have got to the point where they are WAY strong and kinda hurt. So Im thinking I may just be getting ready to go here in a couple of weeks....dumb ass doctors and their "educated" guessing lol

i was in lamaze with a girl that was pushed up an entire month in her last 6 weeks...she had the baby a week or 2 later- exactly a month early- same thing her 20 week scan showed a larger baby- but only by 2/3 weeks- so it could happen!! wouldnt that be nice!:happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

oh god october is like 3 days away! times flying and I still dont feel ready at all!


----------



## anna matronic

3 days till we can say "We are having a baby next month" :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I actually am panicking now. Foook!


----------



## anna matronic

Are you gonna continue to bf Williams when the new baby comes?


----------



## Dragonfly

yep if he wants to. I think he will.


----------



## anna matronic

Cool :) Gonna be tough on your boobies :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Next month or maybe even this month!!! so scary!!

my ticker says 34 days, doesnt sound like much does it?

So DF are u gonna be BF both? how will that work ( excuse my stupidity lol)


----------



## Dragonfly

well thats what I have two boobs for lol and my boobs have been through a lot this past 19 months so they can take some more. 

34 days sounds like nothing, for some reason mine sounds like loads still.


----------



## ShanandBoc

haha so u may have to feed both at the same time? Gonna be a boob war going on!


----------



## Dragonfly

nah wont be boob war william tries to share my boob with me, nice of him but i do decline lol 
newborns are small enough to prop on a cushion and feed, one under each arm ( as funny as it sounds lol). William is hard to feed now with my bump in the way thats the only prob I have now. And he dosnt feed as much as a new born. One mu boobs has dried up into colostrum as he wont go near that one he gags at it but one has milk left, he may wean but i can see him go back on again. He loves his boob juice.


----------



## Cocobelle

DF, you have done so well with your BF. I hope I manage half as well.


----------



## Dragonfly

i hope i manage the same with number 2. I just go with the flow and see how it goes i dont expect it to be a walk in the park but wont be as bad as first time when i was sore and had no help at all.


----------



## anna matronic

Ok I am hooked up to ctg monitor i was right about movements chunk is barely moving and his heartrate is way too stable :(

they don't seem concerned though.


----------



## MissyMojo

if they dont seem too concerned try not to worry bout it too much, 

talk to chunk whle ur on the trace, try to keep yourself calm as ur stress wil affect him,

and then maybe ask for a scan after trace to see if chunk looks ok and bloodflw n stuff??

*hugs*


----------



## Dragonfly

just chilling out Anne in there.


----------



## anna matronic

Been on it 50 mins coming off now got to get drink and food and doctor is reviewing it :(


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks for adding Max to babies born, it meant alot :flower: 

Hope Chunk is ok xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: Fairygirl,

:hug: anna - if u want to add me fb / msn im [email protected]


----------



## anna matronic

Will do when I get home :) just scoffed a sndwich crisps and. Whisper bar washed down with pepsin! If this don't get chunk the hunk moving nothing will!!

Thanks fairygirl :) how are you doing? I think of u and max all the time xx


----------



## fairygirl

Just getting through each day. Leaving the house yesterday was harder than I imagined. 

and I've become one of those people who have been through labour and now want to give advice to everyone!


----------



## Dragonfly

fairygirl said:


> Just getting through each day. Leaving the house yesterday was harder than I imagined.
> 
> and I've become one of those people who have been through labour and now want to give advice to everyone!

:hugs::hugs: do watch for depression that makes it very hard to go out. I been through depression where I havnt been out in weeks and months and when I did its panic attacks and cant face things. I never had a loose so I imagine how horrible this is for you. :cry:


----------



## Kellycool

Fairy girl you are so strong. There are no words for how amazing I think you are even being able to leave the house. Look after yourself and that heart of yours.. xx


----------



## fairygirl

We've decided to go and register him today. 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Kellycool

Will be thinking of you hun, and sending strength and love xx


----------



## forgodssake

Fairy - I don't know what to say but would rather say that than nothing - you are a brave lady and my heart goes out to you :hugs:

Thinking of you anna - keep us updated with you and naughty chunk. 

xx


----------



## Betheney

I'm so very sorry fairy girl for what you went through. Max will be in heaven looking down on you I'm sure. I wish I had something more constructive to say. I'm sorry

Betheney


----------



## weezyweu

FairyGirl I cant imagine the pain you are going through. Even with my miscarriages it was so hard to do normal things. I am sure Max is looking down on you. You are very strong and brave. If there is anything I can do to help just say even if it is to scream at! Take care


----------



## anna matronic

Fairygirl, stay strong, I know you will but some days will be shit and others alright. But that's ok and part of the grieving process. again I have nothing constructive to say except again you are all in my thoughts. Max is an angel who was just too good for this world and he is lucky to have a mum like you.

Please keep in touch if you feel that you can. Once a Sparkler, always a Sparkler x x

As for me - Well I am home. I don't know why it always takes so damn long. Every week I am there for bloody hours! Well after my mammoth early lunch Chunk woke up a little but still not as much as the midwife would like. It at least confirmed I was right about reduced movements but because his hr is ok and he is moving I just have to keep an eye on patterns. That said I might get my scan brought forward to next week to check blood flow through the placenta as I am a bit paranoid about this and his growth will confirm if all is fine. Fundal height was normal (35cms) so that is positive!

Everything else was ok including bp and urine. So basically another week ticked off :)


----------



## lolpants

Fairygirl I was about too say that you'll always be a sparkler but AM beat me too it .. Im sure I speak for all of us when I say we understand how hard this is but can never really understand exactly how it feels, but were all here for you, and will obviously understand if you want too avoid us too :hugs: I hope the wedding you have coming up helps you have something joyous too focus on and I wish you all the best for the future :flower:

AM - it sounds like Chunk may just be a lazy baby? Glad too hear everything else is well

DF - You deserve a medal for your breastfeeding achievements so far! A lady I work with is a BF advisor and she has given me loads of info and offered me tons of support - Im gonna try my best too do it - but can't imagine doing it alone so well done!

BHB - Keep us updated on your big lil one... sounds to me like she is a destined bumpkin!

AFM - I have MW appt later and should find out if baby no longer breech - I had some major movements last THurs so I think she may have turned - but not 100% sure :wacko:

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

So I'm 32 weeks today which is nice. I saw my doctor yesterday who said my blood pressure is on the high level of normal but its been that way since the beginning (which he never told me before) and He wants to keep a close eye on it. I also think my tummy might be measuring big because he asked how big my first son was at birth and things like that. But he didn't tell me

I assumed my c-section date would be around the 15th-the 17th but yesterday I was told it will more likely be the 12th-15th which surprised me because I didn't think they booked them on weekends. Anyways I've planned this huge fund raising party for my son on the 12th so I had to ask it not be on that day but it means I might be dancing the night away on Friday and having a baby on Saturday. Oh well...I'll make it through. 

My hospital bag is pretty much done. it needs a magazine which I will buy closer too so its a current mag and snacks which I will also buy closer to so I don't eat them and then change for the parking meter.


----------



## Dragonfly

LOl pants its probably because I managed to have no family of friends about me as they just didn't like what i was at that helped, they all gave up yacking on about what i was doing so i dont hear anything any more. I am just a determined person and i think when someone dosnt like what i do i just go and do it even more because I want to do it. I dont think i deserve a medal all for doing sometihng thats normal though, well not normal where i live but suppose to be normal.


----------



## Bartness

Breast Feeding is farily odd in the area I live as well. When I mentioned just trying it to see if I can do it (if I can great, I'll keep it up, otherwise I"ll go to formula). 

So today is the start of an 11 day work week stretch. My next day off wont be until October 8th. I have a feeling I'll be so flipping exhausted by the 3rd I'll be calling in sick. I think I might as my MW for a docs note to miss a day in the middle.


----------



## ShanandBoc

So sorry for your loss fairygirl :(

xoxoxox


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats the best way just try it. I just go with the flow on a lot of things and see how it goes, take one day at a time and relax. 

I have scan tomorrow and i cant wait to go! i hope this time they let me see the scan i am bringing darren to and william, william will have great craic in the wendy house again in waiting room i just hope other kids are nice to him this time.


----------



## lolpants

It is sad that it isn't really the norm for people too breastfeed - especially for so long too - I think it makes so much sense - the bond, the nutrients and all for free!

:)

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Its priceless :) 

just been to loo and see more green stuff :( muscas looking. Worried.


----------



## Bartness

It is a little weird that Breast feeding is no longer the norm. But honestly with the recalls (like the similac for beetle parts, YUCK), its also the safer to breast feed. And of course the health benefits for both the baby and mother....

I hope everything is ok DF! Hopefully you'll find out whats going on tomorrow at your scan.


----------



## majm1241

fairygirl said:


> Thanks for adding Max to babies born, it meant alot :flower:
> 
> Hope Chunk is ok xx

My Pleasure Hon! :kiss: Would you like me to add his name, measurements and time of birth too Sweetie? :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am really nervous and i feel sick with nerves thinking i am loosing my plug as I want this baby to stay in a hell of a lot longer! and then theres the labour that scares me anyway. I am going to throw up with nerves! I hate feeling like this. Least i have an app tomorrow even though it will be ruined with nerves and i cant function right when I am nervous i get irritable and skatty.


----------



## you&me

My baby has turned!!! She has been breech all the way through, today 2 midwives couldn't agree on her position so I got a bonus scan, and she is now head down..for the first time ever!

She is going to be delivered at 39ish weeks, so maybe end of October :happydance:

After looking into things, I have opted out of the VBAC trial, and am going for the elective section...I can't face going overdue, having only the one chance at induction, laying strapped to a bed with an epi and monitors, the high possibility of a ventouse or forceps delivery...all for it to end in another emergency section, I would panic after having had Reagan in emergency circumstances, so I opted for the elective, which is supposedly a much calmer experience...I get my exact date in 2 weeks time!!


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone good to see everyones still doing as well as expected. So sorry for your loss fairygirl I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.

I had to go and have my blood pressure taken yesterday and it was high and i had a trace of protein in my wee so had to go to Exeter hospital. Called my mum to take me as OH was working and I was told not to drive! Got there and had a trace and Connie is fine, she was wriggling away. My blood pressure was near wnough normal when I left, they weren't too worried about the trace of urine and I have to take co-codamol for my headaches. They checked my bloods which the consultant took last week and they were all good apart from very raised Alkaline Phosphatase, which the Dr isn't worried about as it's the only one that isn't right. So fingers crossed for blood pressure and urine check on Thursday. 

I must admit I did get a bit scared and realised how unprepared I am with my hospital bag. Connies is all done but mine isn't. Look at me putting her first already lol. I popped into town after hospital and bought my nighty and dressing gown so really need to pack my bag now!


----------



## devonangel

hiya all just to let you know that im in hospital as my bp is up and a bad head they are going to change my meds as well x


----------



## MissyMojo

aww noo :hugs: hope u feel better soon hun


----------



## Kellycool

Feel better DA and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## majm1241

ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone good to see everyones still doing as well as expected. So sorry for your loss fairygirl I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.
> 
> I had to go and have my blood pressure taken yesterday and it was high and i had a trace of protein in my wee so had to go to Exeter hospital. Called my mum to take me as OH was working and I was told not to drive! Got there and had a trace and Connie is fine, she was wriggling away. My blood pressure was near wnough normal when I left, they weren't too worried about the trace of urine and I have to take co-codamol for my headaches. They checked my bloods which the consultant took last week and they were all good apart from very raised Alkaline Phosphatase, which the Dr isn't worried about as it's the only one that isn't right. So fingers crossed for blood pressure and urine check on Thursday.
> 
> I must admit I did get a bit scared and realised how unprepared I am with my hospital bag. Connies is all done but mine isn't. Look at me putting her first already lol. I popped into town after hospital and bought my nighty and dressing gown so really need to pack my bag now!




devonangel said:


> hiya all just to let you know that im in hospital as my bp is up and a bad head they are going to change my meds as well x

Fingers Crossed for both of you ladies! :hug:


----------



## you&me

ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone good to see everyones still doing as well as expected. So sorry for your loss fairygirl I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.
> 
> I had to go and have my blood pressure taken yesterday and it was high and i had a trace of protein in my wee so had to go to Exeter hospital. Called my mum to take me as OH was working and I was told not to drive! Got there and had a trace and Connie is fine, she was wriggling away. My blood pressure was near wnough normal when I left, they weren't too worried about the trace of urine and I have to take co-codamol for my headaches. They checked my bloods which the consultant took last week and they were all good apart from very raised Alkaline Phosphatase, which the Dr isn't worried about as it's the only one that isn't right. So fingers crossed for blood pressure and urine check on Thursday.
> 
> I must admit I did get a bit scared and realised how unprepared I am with my hospital bag. Connies is all done but mine isn't. Look at me putting her first already lol. I popped into town after hospital and bought my nighty and dressing gown so really need to pack my bag now!




devonangel said:


> hiya all just to let you know that im in hospital as my bp is up and a bad head they are going to change my meds as well x

I hope both of you are being looked after well and those babies keep cooking for a while yet, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Here's a picture of My Baby Girl last Friday at my 4D U/S! I get a 2nd one this Friday for she was once again not co-operating and hiding behind my Uterus Wall! LOL Little Stinker! :kiss: :cloud9: 

This was the LAST shot I got! She knew what she was doing! Written all over her face! LOL

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/BABYGIRL_36.jpg

Her little Hand! :cloud9:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/BABYGIRL_6.jpg


----------



## majm1241

you&me said:


> My baby has turned!!! She has been breech all the way through, today 2 midwives couldn't agree on her position so I got a bonus scan, and she is now head down..for the first time ever!
> 
> She is going to be delivered at 39ish weeks, so maybe end of October :happydance:
> 
> After looking into things, I have opted out of the VBAC trial, and am going for the elective section...I can't face going overdue, having only the one chance at induction, laying strapped to a bed with an epi and monitors, the high possibility of a ventouse or forceps delivery...all for it to end in another emergency section, I would panic after having had Reagan in emergency circumstances, so I opted for the elective, which is supposedly a much calmer experience...I get my exact date in 2 weeks time!!

Congrats on her turning! :yipee: I don't blame you for going elective section! I would have honestly done the same. :hugs:


----------



## devonangel

sorry for your loss fairygirl thanks everyone i just feel like crap and missing my lily x


----------



## Dragonfly

fck is wrong with argos why cant they deliver when they say they will! where the hell is my stuff its past 6 and no one has come here today! i waited all day! got half of order this morning and called them and they said it was with someone else and on the way today. I hate this! and parcel force done the same. why are they all so incompetent! dont tell me your going to be here!


----------



## anna matronic

oooh busy afternoon!!

Keep us updated Devon :)

Great pics April, shame we can't see all of her though!

Dani, well done. We gotta work out how to get my little bugger to turn now :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

you and me i had the induction last time and emergnacy c section and so scared that happens again. They do not do elaative c sections here but i am not being induced again unless its medically needed like last time. it was horrible being strapped to bed for hours with no food and not being able to get up.


----------



## you&me

I'll try and turn mine back to breech (as having a section she doesn't need to be head down)...if chunk promises to move into position for you Soph so you get your natural delivery :haha:

I feel a huge relief now knowing the decision on delivery is made, once I put my points across to my consultant, she simply agreed it straight away, I was expecting to have to argue for it, but nopes, she was brilliant :thumbup: I can't fault the care at my hospital throughout this pregnancy.

Are they letting you do a do a trial labour this time then DF before deciding if you need another section?


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> oooh busy afternoon!!
> 
> Keep us updated Devon :)
> 
> Great pics April, shame we can't see all of her though!
> 
> Dani, well done. We gotta work out how to get my little bugger to turn now :haha:

Thanks Hon! :hugs: Hopefully This Friday we can see all of her! LOL Also, when I go in to see the Specialist on the 7th. I get another U/S that day too to make sure the "fluid" around her heart was just a fluke!


----------



## Dragonfly

you&me said:


> I'll try and turn mine back to breech (as having a section she doesn't need to be head down)...if chunk promises to move into position for you Soph so you get your natural delivery :haha:
> 
> I feel a huge relief now knowing the decision on delivery is made, once I put my points across to my consultant, she simply agreed it straight away, I was expecting to have to argue for it, but nopes, she was brilliant :thumbup: I can't fault the care at my hospital throughout this pregnancy.
> 
> Are they letting you do a do a trial labour this time then DF before deciding if you need another section?

Mine was an emergancy c section after several hours or labour no trials, william was not breach he was posterior which is the same way as this one but they will not do c sections here unless you go through what i did which was hell, my bp near killed me and i never felt anything like that pain. He got stuck and he wasnt coming out. was done in 5 mins the c section. was the best part of it as i couldnt feel a thing. stupid epidurals failed to work and all. I think i cried for months after it thinking about how scared i was. My other half was in tears and had to leave and be calmed down. :cry:this better not go that way!


----------



## rowleypolie

I had a really vibrant dream last night. We were
in Idaho with my parents and some uncles and I had our little
baby. We had named her Abigail and she was adorable- brown curly hair to her
ears and brown eyes. She didnt look like dd at all she had a longer face
and a different sort of temperament: just joyful and calm. It was a wonderful
dream.


----------



## lolpants

Awesome pic Majm - looks like she is smiling :D

Hope ur ok Devonangel :hugs:

DF I'm surprised you can put yourself through it again if you had such a bad experience last time! I will not comment on if I will try for a 2nd baby till I've been through labour -- I have a feeling it may put me off though :haha: 

AFM MW couldn't say for sure if my baby has turned and said that she isn't worried as I have next MW appt in 2 weeks and a hospital check up the week after - so if she is still breech or goes back to being breech again then they will know at the right time.. Hope Chunk turns for you AM!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I had a dream some man took me on the back of his harley for a ride, he was really good at riding it to and I felt so happy., I have no idea who he was but was a nice man with a handle bar mustash . felt all weird. My other half was there i was meeting him at this destination we where going to so it was nothing sexual just some nice man and we where like gliding along on this big bike.

lol pants i wasnt trying but not preventing at the same time. And two is enough for us. And they do say every labour is different same as this pregnant is very different from the last. Its worth it in the end though once you see your baby hence why so many woman do it again But this is last time I dont have enough room for another one among other reasons,.


----------



## Happyhayley

I have had quite a few braxton hicks today. Does it mean anything when you get a lot in one day? I've only ever had like 1 every couple of days up to this point


----------



## Dragonfly

i had them then they went away and came back not as bad., seem to have days when i have and loads and days when i have none.


----------



## forgodssake

I dont have many but the ones I have last AGES!!!


----------



## anna matronic

I barely have them. In fact I swear my body has gone back into pre pregnancy mode. apart from the huge bump, my body isn't in the slightlest preparing for birth. Which is quite annoying really. but 6 weeks to go I can't expect anything at this stage.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i cant believe im almost to 5 weeks to go. talked to my dr yesterday and he said because of how big she is measuring I need to be prepared for anything at this point(promising, yet terrifying!!!!) So i need to get my hospital bag packed!!!! Thankfully my grandpa sent me a baby shower card with $50 so im going to get the stuff i still need for my hospital bag....lo's bag is done and ready, which is funny. I finally got all of her clothes put away too...I have so many diapers though and no place to put them! I love it though cause we have over 700 diapers already ha ha. the mound is crazy!(Thats what I get for asking for a diaper raffle lol). Also I am going to be doing the scary thing of wearing heels down the aisle for my sister's wedding....but after the ceremony, bring on the flip flops! lol. Im actually really excited for the wedding now...even though im going to be standing in the line next to my sister(who is a size 8) and my sister's SIL(size 2) im going to have fun....gotta love looking HUGE! ha ha. at least I have a good mind set about it. I was joking the other day with my sister saying, "I promise to at least get through the part where you guys walk down the aisle as man and wife before i start labor" She cracked up. But i told her, you might be cutting your honeymoon short, i just have a feeling ladies that I will am going to have this baby real soon. Plus I had a dream where my grandma(my bestfriend who has past away) was telling me that Maddy was going to be here soon and everything was going to be ok. The last time I had a dream close to that with her in it...it happened within the next couple weeks after. 

Wow...thats a long post, sorry ha ha.


----------



## GossipGirly

ahhh im so frustrated, im tired but baby is kicking up a storm for some reason and wont let me sleep! then I had my fathead husband snoring loudly next to me so I get up and I can still hear him through the fricken ceiling!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i know the feeling, that happened to me last night....drove me crazy!


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> i cant believe im almost to 5 weeks to go. talked to my dr yesterday and he said because of how big she is measuring I need to be prepared for anything at this point(promising, yet terrifying!!!!) So i need to get my hospital bag packed!!!! Thankfully my grandpa sent me a baby shower card with $50 so im going to get the stuff i still need for my hospital bag....lo's bag is done and ready, which is funny. I finally got all of her clothes put away too...I have so many diapers though and no place to put them! I love it though cause we have over 700 diapers already ha ha. the mound is crazy!(Thats what I get for asking for a diaper raffle lol). Also I am going to be doing the scary thing of wearing heels down the aisle for my sister's wedding....but after the ceremony, bring on the flip flops! lol. Im actually really excited for the wedding now...even though im going to be standing in the line next to my sister(who is a size 8) and my sister's SIL(size 2) im going to have fun....gotta love looking HUGE! ha ha. at least I have a good mind set about it. I was joking the other day with my sister saying, "I promise to at least get through the part where you guys walk down the aisle as man and wife before i start labor" She cracked up. But i told her, you might be cutting your honeymoon short, i just have a feeling ladies that I will am going to have this baby real soon. Plus I had a dream where my grandma(my bestfriend who has past away) was telling me that Maddy was going to be here soon and everything was going to be ok. The last time I had a dream close to that with her in it...it happened within the next couple weeks after.
> 
> Wow...thats a long post, sorry ha ha.

you are getting me excited! i hope she does come right after the wedding and i hope mine comes right after- i have it all worked out in my head that i am going to be early- maybe because you are! hahaha


----------



## blkhairbeauty

:) Well hopefully we will be Nicole....btw...i am making you something, so you need to pm me your address or something so i can send it to you! (After all you are my bump buddy)


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls - i got a lovely parcel this am :D my cousin has sent me some baby clothes - soo cute - and shes thought ahead for me, and sent them in 6-9months - so when nudgers here and suddenly decides to grow out of stuff i know i have a few bits to keep me going!


----------



## rowleypolie

thats sweet of you beauty! i will pm you! 

i have been getting down because most the people in my family and my friends all believe you only get one baby shower your whole life even if you have 6 kids- but my mom said she would send some stuff which is nice. I was thinking of throwing myself a welcome baby picnic and inviting a bunch of friends- someone commented that if i did people most likely will bring presents! maybe i should suggest diapers somehow! lol


----------



## Kellycool

Hahahaha, about your 'Fathead Husband', shew that made me laugh!

Lolpants, about having another one, they came to me a few hours after I had Ashton (after 27 hours of labour and 30-40 stitches all over my fanjita, inside and out) and midwife says 'so, lets talk contraception'.. HAHAHAHA... I told her not to worry I would not be having sex for a loooooong time!!! But you do forget the pain, I guess it's mother nature's way of keeping the population going otherwise my bet is everyone would stop at one!

I think a welcome baby picnic would be lovely!! And people will defo bring gifts xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I say go for the welcome baby picnic, it will be a nice way to kind of "show off" your new lo. And Kelly, I was told the same thing by all of my family members who have had kids, they say you can't remember what the pain is....so thats one thing i look forward too ha ha.


----------



## Kellycool

Haha, and I think the elation you feel when you hold your baby beats any pain hands down!


----------



## Dragonfly

feel sick just after eating breakfast and have scan today. I think its nerves and the fact william was up really early and took me ages to get him back to sleep so headache and nausea for me.


----------



## ssmith1503

Good luck for your scan today DF


----------



## you&me

3 packets of crisps and a slice of black forest gateau is classed as okay for a healthy balanced breakfast right? :haha:

I don't know what's got into me today, I just want to eat everything in sight!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Got a snow suit and fleese cardy for new baby, so cute! have to wash them as i do with all baby stuff, just so i can also have a sniff at the fabric softner when it comes out,. obcessed with the smell of fairy lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Just a real quickie from me as I have a really busy work day so will have a proper read over the last few pages later but .......

*5 weeks until D-Day* :wohoo: (or 4 weeks of the little monkey doesn't budge!)

I am keeping an eye on him/her today as I have not really had much movement at all so far today. Normally I get a lovely little display of wiggles when I first wake up but so far not much more than a flicker. I was also sick for no reason this morning, the first time that has happened this whole pregnancy!

Herbert has until H comes home later this afternoon to show me his/her moves or we will have to take our fist trip into hospital. Arrrghhhhh, I am not going to be able to concentrate on work now.

Good luck for your scan DF.


----------



## anna matronic

Coco hope he/she moves for you! I am watching my movements too. Just nothing like the normal pattern, I mentioned it yesterday after ctg and was told to keep an eye on it, gonna mention it again to midwife this afternoon.


----------



## Cocobelle

Little humbugs the pair of them. Anyone would think they have joined forces to be as awkward as possible what with them being the wrong way up and now being a bit quiet.

Saying that, since my last post, I have just felt a few little shuffles. I will still keep an eye out though. Hope it goes well at the MW Sophie this afternoon.

Dani, loving your choice of brekkie!


----------



## Dragonfly

D day?


----------



## anna matronic

My mate has just told me his gf is preggo due June 1st. Do any of you know anyone less suited to be a parent at all? A lovely bloke, only about 25, gf a bit younger, always skint, goes out raving in flurescent clothes. It is really quite random :rofl:


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon has been quite so far today, mind you I've only been awake now or about 2 hours, but still he's been quite. I have only felt a few small move abouts....hopefully he starts up soon, so I dont have to call the docs after work.


----------



## Kellycool

Keep us posted Coco..
x


----------



## you&me

I hope those babies have started moving and wiggling for you all :flower:

Please keep us updated.


----------



## devonangel

hi all got to stay in as bp still up and headaches is still bad they have given me steroids for lil man for his lungs asi had lily at 36 weeks 

hope everyone are ok x


----------



## Dragonfly

My bp feels sky high today I am in such a mood and do not feel like going to hospital but I have to! I am starving, I have food but feel to sick to eat and cant decide what to eat, i need a shower, william wont eat and is yapping. My cat got stuck under the kitchen bit outside there was a hole in the wall like a vent! took me ages to get her out. I got stung by nettles and just want to throw up as i am nervous!


----------



## GossipGirly

devonangel said:


> hi all got to stay in as bp still up and headaches is still bad they have given me steroids for lil man for his lungs asi had lily at 36 weeks
> 
> hope everyone are ok x


aww wishing u good luck x


----------



## GossipGirly

lol DF your posts are always so dramatic, good luck for scan today xx


----------



## Dragonfly

life is never boring around me anyway and hormones are playing havoc to on my easy going character.


----------



## Cocobelle

Devonangel, hope they soon get your headaches and BP under control :hug:

Still a very quiet Herbert. Just drinking some fizzy drink and eating a slice of Angel cake, hopefully the sugar hit will get bubs moving.

To be honest, Bertie isn't usually very active during the day (especially when I am busy) but he missed her morning wriggle and having to wait for the next active window (usually around 9pm) just seems too long to wait and see. I think I will give it until late this arfo and then call in. Herbs was so active last night, well into the early hours, I think I felt hiccups earlier, but that hasn't really put my mind at ease.

Glad everyone else seems to be doing fine x


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> feel sick just after eating breakfast and have scan today. I think its nerves and the fact william was up really early and took me ages to get him back to sleep so headache and nausea for me.

Feel Better Hon! :flower:



you&me said:


> 3 packets of crisps and a slice of black forest gateau is classed as okay for a healthy balanced breakfast right? :haha:
> 
> I don't know what's got into me today, I just want to eat everything in sight!!

I wishh I could eat more! My MS is back and to top it off the Iron pills make me sick every now and then too! Blech! I gained a total of only 14 lbs this whole pregnancy and the doctor I saw on Friday said I am under weight! HTH can I be UNDER weight when I started off this pregnancy with an extra 25 lbs I packed on from the Holidays and back to back miscarriages I had!? :growlmad:



Dragonfly said:


> Got a snow suit and fleese cardy for new baby, so cute! have to wash them as i do with all baby stuff, just so i can also have a sniff at the fabric softner when it comes out,. obcessed with the smell of fairy lol

I just opened up Bryelle's closet and freaked cuz she does not have much at all! I am SO NOT READY!!! I went shopping on ebay for the lots and free shipping deals! :D



anna matronic said:


> My mate has just told me his gf is preggo due June 1st. Do any of you know anyone less suited to be a parent at all? A lovely bloke, only about 25, gf a bit younger, always skint, goes out raving in flurescent clothes. It is really quite random :rofl:

Congrats to your friend hon! :flower:



Bartness said:


> Jaxon has been quite so far today, mind you I've only been awake now or about 2 hours, but still he's been quite. I have only felt a few small move abouts....hopefully he starts up soon, so I dont have to call the docs after work.

I hope Jaxon starts bouncing around soon! :hugs:



devonangel said:


> hi all got to stay in as bp still up and headaches is still bad they have given me steroids for lil man for his lungs asi had lily at 36 weeks
> 
> hope everyone are ok x

I'm sorry hon! :( I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> lol DF your posts are always so dramatic, good luck for scan today xx

I know! She is so funny! LOL

Coco, I hope H starts wiggling around soon so he does not worry us! :hugs:

AFM, I get to go to the Specialist TODAY! They had a cancellation and we get to see if Bryelle really has a small amount of fluid around her heart or not! PRAYING it is a fluke! I don't know what I would do if it is real because I am a worrier! :cry: I am SO Nervous! Please God PLEASE let Bryelle be just fine! I feel she is perfectly healthy but Damn the Tech for this scare! :( She said so herself that Bryelle was not co-operating and that there were lots of shadows because she is hiding! I know it is better to be safe than sorry, but shouldn't she have kept me in there longer? Brought back at a different time? Let the DOCTOR see the scan? :shrug:


----------



## Kellycool

DF you sound like you need some Rescue drops or something! I would be excited if I had a scan today, so just think about getting to see your baby again-Will is probs picking up on your stress  Let us know how it goes!!
Devon, hope the bp lowers soon
xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Just thought I would update. Been sitting nice and quietly, drinking lemonade and scoffing Angel cake (with my belly out :haha:) and I have been rewarded with lots of rolls and wriggles. Yay Herbert!

I need to go back and do some work now and will still be keeping my beady eye on things but its a good start!

hope all the other lazy babies start jigging around soon x


----------



## Kellycool

April you are the best name watcher on here !!! PLEASE let us know as soon as you are back, will be thinking about you xx


----------



## Cocobelle

April, loads of luck at your appointent, I am sure it will be fine hun.
Update us later xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Ladies! :hugs: I promise to update as soon as I can! She is VERY Wiggly so I know she is just fine, but better to be safe than sorry! :(


----------



## Bartness

majm, Im sure Bryelle is fine (btw, my cousin just named his daughter Brielle, love it!). Good luck with your scan.


----------



## anna matronic

Devon - Hope eveything is ok and bp gets sorted hun x

Coco - Glad Herbert has started moving again!

April - Keep us posted please :) x

DF - Never a dull moment, hope all ok :)

Still quiet here in Chunk Towers. Midwife appointment was fine and Chunk is either head down or bum down, she could decide :D But he is lying long at least and not transverse. I am having some lucozade (not sure if we can have that) but I am trying anything to get this child moving normally again. Have decided if he isn't moving normally by the morning I am going to give the FAU a call and see what they suggest to do.


----------



## Dragonfly

Had scan, baby small but active but they not worried about size as I was freaking out when I heard that. Said it was 4lbs plus which i thought it was meant to be anyway at this time. That could mean its a girl?? william was bigger as i told them his weight on birth this one wont be as much as him and he was a little above average. But all in order i have to go back in two weeks. oh and i am anaemic.


----------



## anna matronic

That is a fine weight hun :) At least you might feel better now you know about the anemia x

I'm still going girl :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I know now why i was getting dizzy spells and tiredness. Wish they had of told me sooner as bloods where done like 4 weeks ago.


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies


Gosh a few scary moments for some of the sparklers! DevonA - hope you get better soon and can go home, April I wish you all the best for your scan, Sophie I hope he gets moving for u asap! DF My bets on you having a girl - and anemia should be easy too treat so hopefully that will make you feel better soon :hugs: Coco glad too hear nudger played ball in the end :thumbup:

AFM I had my gifts off my work mates today as it was the last weekly meeting we'll be all together... and OMG!!! They went too town!! I had a massive basket of stuff! Tons of toiletries and clothes etc Every person added 1 thing to the basket and they coordinated it so I didn't have any doubles - the amount of stuff literally filled my car boot!! My lil princess is so spoilt already! I got so emotional - esp reading all the lovely messgaes on the card :D Going out for a meal now for my friends bday - so all in all Ive had a fab day :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

That is so lovely lol, ahhhhh.... How thoughtful of them-bet you deserve it all. Enjoy your meal.. Hope Baby starts moving for you Sophie


----------



## Dragonfly

I thnk it could be a girl now, i checked up and around 4lbs is what its suppose to be so dont know why they have it as small . William was considered big as he was over average weight and height on birth. I have no girls names at all I like only boys,. eeek!


----------



## pichi

evening girlies :flower:

my god i feel like i'm going to fall to bits tonight! i hope i can last another 3 weeks at work! or ill have to bring maternity leave forward which i don't want to do really...

apparently peanut looks like she's dropped... bit soon for that is it not? :shrug: ah, hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## anna matronic

Keep at it Pichi, but you can only do what you can do hun! not too early to drop as she is quite possibly engaging around now :)

News from Chunk Towers - We have got hiccups :happydance:


----------



## Bartness

DF---Some boys names work wonderfully for girls as well. I have a 10 year old neice named Logan Ann-Marie, a 6 year old neice named Aiden Grace, and I love the names: Ryan, and Noah for girls as well. 

I got a headach, just came on strong out of nowhere. So not feeling like being at work, top that off Jaxon has been very quite today, and only randomly bouncing around for a few minutes at a time, nothing like he normally is.


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> Keep at it Pichi, but you can only do what you can do hun! not too early to drop as she is quite possibly engaging around now :)
> 
> News from Chunk Towers - We have got hiccups :happydance:

haha peanut had the hiccups a few minutes ago.. now she's shoving her bum in my ribs... :haha:

i do feel heavier down below now- and i did have a few cramps which have not happened again thankfully

happy 34 weeks to you too :)


----------



## Bartness

well Jaxon has woken up. He's been a crazy boy for the last 15 minutes or so. Thank goodness, he was worrying me silly. Got a MW appoitment tomorrow....hope all goes well.


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Keep at it Pichi, but you can only do what you can do hun! not too early to drop as she is quite possibly engaging around now :)
> 
> News from Chunk Towers - We have got hiccups :happydance:
> 
> haha peanut had the hiccups a few minutes ago.. now she's shoving her bum in my ribs... :haha:
> 
> i do feel heavier down below now- and i did have a few cramps which have not happened again thankfully
> 
> happy 34 weeks to you too :)Click to expand...

Oh god!! 34 weeks :happydance: 6 weeks to go!! Happy 34 weeks to you aswell, and Silas :) Not sure if can cope with 6 more weeks of this, I am beginning to hate it! I had ni issue with being pregnant and thought I was doing great. Now I feel like utter shit :(


----------



## pichi

i wouldn't say that i felt like shit but i am feeling a lot more heavier and achey than i have been. seems to have just started recently too. I have a strange feeling that this little peanut will be a few days early too... but ill be eating those words if i have to end up getting induced ¬____¬


----------



## you&me

Awww Soph :hugs: I know how you feel, I am grateful beyond words that my little girl is still safely cooking...but I hate being pregnant!!

Since she has turned head down it feels like she is going to fall out of my minkymoo everytime I stand up, I get this huge pressure and feel like I need to grab my belly and hold it in place :haha: what a sight I must make!!

We haven't got much longer to go, the end is in sight!! :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

i just agreed to start watching another little kid- am i crazy?? right now i have a 10 month old and my dd who is 2 1/2. although I told her I cant start watching her until january because i am going out of town for christmas- but it will be long term- because the mom is being deployed for a year....i really am crazy!! at least the grandma will be living with her- i just have her 8-5 mon-fri.


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: glad all our babies have started moving more this evening. 

I have not reached that fed up with being pregnant stage yet, although once I reach 37 weeks in 2 weeks time, Herbie can come any time he/she likes!


----------



## hinkybinky

Haven't been on much but wanted to stick my head up and say hi! So we move to our last ticker box on 35+4... Shan, will that be Saturday for you? It'll be Wed for me. How exciting, I never thought I'd get there!

I know there are a few of us finishing work on Friday, so have a good last couple of days, I really can't wait to leave. Just so I can focus on the excitement of getting everything ready at home. Of course, I'll be bored within a week...

There is a definite change of mood in this thread recently, you can really tell we are nearing the end! So weird thinking a little while ago we were sneaking into third tri, and now we're rapidly getting towards being the next month to pop :happydance:

Sending everyone lots of good vibes xxx


----------



## Betheney

I wish my baby would drop/engage I'd feel like I'm on the home stretch then. I know being only 32 weeks babies aren't always engaged at this point I just wish that this one was.

I'm getting more and more prepared tho and it feels fantastic. I finally found the perfect baby bag yesterday and spent all night packing it for hospital and it's bulging at the sides. I think I packed too many blankets. 3x muslin wraps as I know this is what baby is swaddled in so surely I would need 3 in case the others get dirty. I also packed 1x fleecy blanket incase we need a warm blanket for bubba. And the last blanket is just a stretchy cotton reasonably thick blanket, I don't know what they're called but it's not fluffy and it's not thin.

I think I'm over packing......


----------



## majm1241

So, There was a tad bit of fluid around her heart. Less than what they saw on Friday though and they said she was PERFECT! It was nothing to worry about and seemed to be going away. Could have been a defect or an infection that I could have caught from being around a bunch of kids he said. They drew blood and I get the results in 2 weeks. No news is good news. Also, if it is an infection it is treatable and there is NOTHING to worry about! I go back to see them again in a month! So I will get ANOTHER U/S on top of my 4D U/S I have this Friday. 

Bryelle was so cute! She actually co-operated this time and she better do so on Friday too. LOL She was playing with her feet, She is practicing breathing :cloud9: & she was making pouting lips into and cute facial expressions. She would put her hand in front of her face like they do in the movies when they are fainting! LOL Then she fell asleep and we saw her sleeping! :cloud9:

She is so perfect! She has gained 2 oz since Friday. She weighs 3 lbs 11 oz!

My BP was up a bit and it may be just from my nerves and worrying. We'll see on Friday if it is again.


----------



## MissyMojo

majm -so glad all is well :)

:hugs: to everybody, 

im a bit down atm so im just stalking mostly an not posting, cant really explain how im feeeling so waiting for the words to come along then i may post, lol, my head is such a shed right now


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I really hope they send me to the hospital for the growth scan because they will do the 3d US for us. We dont really have money to go get one done so it would be nice. and for the record, i almost ate a whole medium pizza by myself tonight....i feel like a pig, but omg was it good! lol


----------



## rowleypolie

i know how you feel beauty- i have only had 3 ultrasounds total and the last one was at 22 weeks (i think) the docs wont do another one either- unless something seems wrong or of course i go into labor- dh wants to see the baby more and I do so maybe we will do one of those 4d scans...they are just SO EXPENSIVE!


----------



## hinkybinky

MissyMojo said:


> majm -so glad all is well :)
> 
> :hugs: to everybody,
> 
> im a bit down atm so im just stalking mostly an not posting, cant really explain how im feeeling so waiting for the words to come along then i may post, lol, my head is such a shed right now

:hugs: Thinking of you, take care x


----------



## Kellycool

Aw, sorry Missy that you feeling down-try and smile and think of thebeauty that is growing inside you  Almost there now! April am so so so pleased that all is well and she is fine, and you got to see her again being so cute.. xx


----------



## anna matronic

April - Fab news little drama queen already :D

Missy - Hope you feel better soon hun, I have had some really down days lately.

BHB - A whole pizza is so not piggy. Not at 8 months pregnant anyway :D

AFM - I am on kick watch for the next hour. Sometimes I feel like my belly is totally empty, that's how worried I am. I felt some tiny movements when I woke up, but this had been a few days now and it is not normal for him :(


----------



## GossipGirly

AM thats how i feel too, i think baby is head down so i dont feel her up the top as much and wonder is there a baby in there? and then she gets hiccups or has an active half an hr xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies,

April, :wohoo: so pleased all is well!
Missy, hope things soon seem brighter for you :hug:
Sophie I hope Chunk soon stops being a lazy little monkey as I know just how worrying it is when they go a bit quiet. Luckily you are having loads of monitoring so if there are any concerns, it will be picked up nice and quickly.

I am never going to be able to start my ML tomorrow as planned, had a few snags this week so am a bit behind, luckily it should only take a few days next week to catch up. Hopefully!

On the plus side, Herbert is back to their usual wriggly self :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

I felt Chunk loads when he was head down, he had a real pattern going on. Since he has turned I barely feel anything. I feel silly ringing FAU as I am feeling him and have seen the midwife twice this week and have a consultant appointment tomorrow. So as usual am keeping an eye on it, I have no problem phoning the labour ward tonight if it doesn't improve! But I will voice my concerns big time with the consultant tomorrow and maybe push for a scan or something.


----------



## Dragonfly

feck tomorrow is October! and I have like 47 days to go! i have a lump in my throat with nerves!


----------



## Bartness

Wow, does anyone else feel like time is going way to fast? October 1st tomorrow already? Dang, it seems like it was July just yesterday!


----------



## MissyMojo

i want it to go faster, i want to get passed 34 weeks like NOW!


----------



## GossipGirly

does anyone else have to do things in stages, my morning routine has pretty much just ended it really takes it outta me getting in the shower! I know iv got low iron but haway this is just ridiculas!


----------



## pichi

I could sleep now but I can't because I'm in work and don't get home till 6 :dohh:

Yesterday I got home, had tea, had a bath and then bed. Think I'm having a fat day today too - feel like a moose!


----------



## Kellycool

Hope the enrgy levels pick up soon for you all.. My days seem to get busier and busier-had my nails done today with some nice acrylic tips, met a friend for lunch-this after I scrubbed the entire house.. Tomorrow I should be getting my hair done if I can get an appt and this weekend is another busy one.. Sometimes I do just want to chill but way too much going on this time of year plus it is Ashton's second birthday in 3 weeks so I need to start planning for that.. Keep us posted on the movements etc xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I went to a parents group for disabled children last night. I met a woman who has a 20 month old with cerebral palsy just like me and she just had another little boy 7 weeks ago. I'm really hoping we can be friends since our children are close to the same age and both 2 boys. She lives a little far away from me but you can't be picky with disabled play dates.


----------



## Dragonfly

why does my milk man just decide not to come to me? last time i asked his apprentice who came a week later and he said they just didnt call to me. he gets pre paid and fecks off without delivering!? i need my milk and orange juice and he has been paid and i have nothing now! once a week for 2 years or more he delivers to me and still forgets ! wtf? i have heart burn and only milk works!


----------



## Kellycool

Aw Hayley it would be lovely to hang out with someone in the same situation  Friendship is the best medicine for anything! Hope your milk arrives soon DF x


----------



## GossipGirly

Happyhayley said:


> I went to a parents group for disabled children last night. I met a woman who has a 20 month old with cerebral palsy just like me and she just had another little boy 7 weeks ago. I'm really hoping we can be friends since our children are close to the same age and both 2 boys. She lives a little far away from me but you can't be picky with disabled play dates.

oh thats fab news! Im going to an nct course on monday and to a parent/toddler group (albeit not a disabled toddler group) to help out and Im hoping to meet some mums to make friends with there.


----------



## Dragonfly

has anyone been asked about birth plan yet? seen in my file it was blank and was asked last time.


----------



## GossipGirly

not yet but been thinking about it myself so pretty much sure about what I want x


----------



## Dragonfly

maybe its near the end I cant remember but mine went nothing like i wanted but i have demands this time lol I am more aware now of what i want.


----------



## MissyMojo

my birth plans goe out the window already - so im going for whatever is best for nudger,


----------



## anna matronic

I spoke to midwife yesterday, she basically said full birth plans are usually a total waste of time. Anything I wanted has gone out the window like Missy, so I have the basics in my head and that's it!

- Want to be mobile if I do not need IV during labour
- Want option of epidural (no pethadine)
- My mum to cut cord if she wants
- Immediate skin to skin if no problems
- Episiotomy instead of tearing (I think!!)
- Injection to deliver placenta
- Vit K injection

Think that is it for now :)


----------



## GossipGirly

I think its wise to if you have a basic birth plan make it flexible as nothing ever goes to plan so shouldnt get your heart set on labouring a certain way.. just go in open minded


----------



## Happyhayley

I don't have a birth plan. And I didn't last time. Since its scheduled I don't know if I even need one. 

I really just want it to be a very calm day with nothing going wrong.


----------



## Bartness

I want to scream, at the top of my lungs right now. I just got a phone call from the hospital I left, b/c I didnt like them. they want me to pay my $200 dollar bill in FULL ASAP. I pay 10 dollars every month right now b/c its what I can afford, and they want it paid in full. So not going to happen, I have a feeling I'll be fighting this for awhile


----------



## GossipGirly

we so take the nhs for granted in the UK, hope u sort it hun xx


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah, too true GG, hope it gets sorted Bartness x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

35 weeks today!!! :happydance:

I have a very long couple of days ahead of me, today is getting everything finished for my sister's wedding tomorrow and then tomorrow is the wedding. Im excited, but I know I am going to be EXHAUSTED by the end of it. :S oh well....at least I will have fun, plus I told my sister Im going to have this baby early and during her honeymoon so she has to come all the way back home for me and maddy :D lol. Whats funny is my WHOLE family thinks im going to pop next week too, we shall see :)


----------



## Bartness

Im going to call this hospital after work, and Im going to tell them....again....that I cant pay it in full, b/c I dont have the money to pay it in full. I swear to God, these hospitals expect people to bend over backwards to pay them, if I pay them in full my baby will not have a car seat or diapers (I have cloths, all handmedowns), and I will not be eating for the next month.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am grateful for the NHS so dont take it for granted.


----------



## anna matronic

BHB, I am tooo excited for you now :D

Bartness, seriously good luck hun, you don;t need this stress!

I have very low hiccups. Has he turned .............................................................? Will find out in the morning :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Bartness hope it all gets sorted!!

SO, what do all your babba's coming home outfits look like? We have decided to put this little one in the same one Ashton wore as a token of good baby vibes as he has been a dream from birth-we think it is a cute little tradition to start although some might think we are lame. At least it is neutral! xx


----------



## majm1241

Bartness that is wrong of them!!! As long as you are making monthly payments, they should not be harrassing you!!! :growlmad:


----------



## anna matronic

Kelly, I have loads of babygrows packed :haha: But I specifically have a Hungry Caterpillar 2 piece which is soooo cute :)


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies - hope ur all well

How far along are you Missy? You don't have a ticker so I dunno how long till u hit 34 weeks? Obv hope u do and also that you get as far past it as possible!

I haven't decided on coming home outfit - Im sure that will be sorted during my Mat Leave too - I do know they recommend you don't put baby in a snowsuit in a car seat now - which I did have a snowsuit planned originally

as for birth plans - someone mentioned before that its around the 36 week mark that ur MW writes one with u? Does seem a bit last minute too me? I haven't even thought about it yet - but with tomorrow being my last day in work Im sure I'll have plenty of time to get organised! :happydance:

I am looking forward too tomorrow but with all the ryder cup madness so close by Im gonna have too leave extra early too get into work - so will prob be too tired too enjoy it! 

Mad that tomorrow we can all say were due 'next month'!! :happydance:
So exciting! :happydance:

.. and my Hello Kitty wallpaper arrived today ready for the decorating too commence next week! :D

Lol xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Kellycool-that sounds like a really lovely tradition to start. We have a little outfit from Boots with a matching blanket to cover LO in the car seat rather than a snowsuit, very cute! 
Bartness-hope they get off your back soon, must be so stressful for you :hugs:
Had a really good day today, after being really tearful and feeling crappy for a few days. Only worked a half day :happydance: and HV cancelled her appt so I got to sleep for the afternoon. Came home to find that my mum had been in. walked the dog and hoovered for me, bless her. She's too good to me. I've also had a chat with the local head of midwifery and have started the process to have LO at the local birth centre rather than the horrid hospital and I've changed midwife from the one I saw last. 
Just got my GTT on Sunday to get through and another scan at 37 weeks. Feeling a lot more positive about everything now.
Oh and the nursery is finally plastered and no longer looks like the ceiling is about to collapse :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

I have only seen the American article on snowsuits and am still planning on putting Chunk in one when we come home. I will be in the back of the car with him anyway on that journey x


----------



## GossipGirly

my going home outfit is a little yellow spotty babygrow from next with a little fluffy duck on and I have got a little yellow hat to match and of course the snow suit! 

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/gir...&nxti=0#717-608&bct=&quot;Duck Babygrow&quot;


----------



## Kellycool

Aw, I think I need some photies of these outfits girls  The prob with snowsuits is none fitted Ashton as we only had 0-3 months and even at 9lbs they were huge for him for a few weeks still.. Glad you feeling happier PL.. Lol, I WISH we could be there for the Ryder cup-I know my hubby will be watching all weekend!! Please may we have pics of your HK nursery when it is done!? I am so excited for our scan next week but pls all hold thumbs placenta has moved so I dont have to have a c section!!! Lovies all round, soon soon we get to snuggle and cuddle our little ones x x x


----------



## lolpants

GossipGirly said:


> my going home outfit is a little yellow spotty babygrow from next with a little fluffy duck on and I have got a little yellow hat to match and of course the snow suit!
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/gir...&nxti=0#717-608&bct=&quot;Duck Babygrow&quot;

aww thats sooo cute :thumbup:

Im a bit flummoxed with the snowsuit debate - I had planned babygro and snowsuit and then read that they advise no snowsuit - so up in the air now -- Im thinking though with baby coming in Nov that the weather will be cold - don't want her being cold so dunno what to do :shrug:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

GG that is beautiful!! Love the sleepsuits with pull over mittens as the normal mittens you get never ever stay on!!!


----------



## Kellycool

lolpants said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> my going home outfit is a little yellow spotty babygrow from next with a little fluffy duck on and I have got a little yellow hat to match and of course the snow suit!
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/gir...&nxti=0#717-608&bct=&quot;Duck Babygrow&quot;
> 
> aww thats sooo cute :thumbup:
> 
> Im a bit flummoxed with the snowsuit debate - I had planned babygro and snowsuit and then read that they advise no snowsuit - so up in the air now -- Im thinking though with baby coming in Nov that the weather will be cold - don't want her being cold so dunno what to do :shrug:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

I reckon sleepsuit and blanket would suffice just to get to the car


----------



## lolpants

Kellycool said:


> Aw, I think I need some photies of these outfits girls  The prob with snowsuits is none fitted Ashton as we only had 0-3 months and even at 9lbs they were huge for him for a few weeks still.. Glad you feeling happier PL.. Lol, I WISH we could be there for the Ryder cup-I know my hubby will be watching all weekend!! Please may we have pics of your HK nursery when it is done!? I am so excited for our scan next week but pls all hold thumbs placenta has moved so I dont have to have a c section!!! Lovies all round, soon soon we get to snuggle and cuddle our little ones x x x

I will be going pic crazy when its done - so excited to get all the cool stuff Ive bought together and organised :happydance:

I have no interest in the golf - but the park and ride for it is on the journey between my house and work so its been mad few days already and it only really starts tomorrow, so I can only imagine how bad the traffic is gonna be :wacko:

Do you have an outfit planned/pics?

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Good point about the size of the snowsuit, I was gonna get 0-3 but I know it will be massive. Maybe I'll just cover all bases and see how I feel at the time!


----------



## Kellycool

Ok so I had it all wrong, it was the first little sleepsuit we put Ashton in (above) that we going to keep as tradition-so it will be the first thing this little one goes into too.. White with dark cream spots, simple but I could never ever throw it out!!

Now I need to find a going home outfit wooo hoooo, an excuse to fold and unfold all my baby clothes again :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

aww what a precious lil picture :kiss:

Lol xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Can babies move too much? Nudger has been wriggling non stop for nearly 3 hour lots of rolls. And punches and kicks. My poor bladder is getting really abused. I could do with some sleep too as its now 11pm for me and I came to bed not long after 8 cos I was tired


----------



## GossipGirly

my girl was doing that the other night I was up till 3 in the morning with her wiggles!


----------



## Dragonfly

As usual I am near lifting off the soda with being kicked and punched! feet sticking out and all here. sore sometimes. My brotehr kicked my mum so much she had bruises and ion the hospital they thought my dad was abusing her and they investigated and all! :O


----------



## MissMamma

I have really bad insomnia, not been getting to sleep til about 5AM at the mo. Its so bloody annoying has anyone else had this???

And keep posting your going home outfits [I just posted a going hojme outfit thread in teen preg] i am soooo lost as to what to put bubs in, i need inspiration!


----------



## Dragonfly

winter late autumn I have a snow suit for, same thing as I brought william home in only a new one as his was washed out and stained. It was snowing when he was born in feb. I got a nice snow suit with a fury hood in bhs online.


----------



## GossipGirly

MissMammaToBe said:


> I have really bad insomnia, not been getting to sleep til about 5AM at the mo. Its so bloody annoying has anyone else had this???
> 
> And keep posting your going home outfits [I just posted a going hojme outfit thread in teen preg] i am soooo lost as to what to put bubs in, i need inspiration!

yeh i have pregnancy insomnia too hun xx


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> As usual I am near lifting off the soda with being kicked and punched! feet sticking out and all here. sore sometimes. My brotehr kicked my mum so much she had bruises and ion the hospital they thought my dad was abusing her and they investigated and all! :O

seriously bruises? I would have thought they would have been on inside and not shown outside tho :/ as the skin is so thick... god and I moan about how hard my lo is!!!


----------



## Kayley

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well. I havn't posted for a while but have been keeping an eye! :)

Well we had confirmation that we are moving on 20th October into the house we wanted YIPPEE. I can't wait to be able to decorate babys nursery! :D

Nearly sorted now and got 6 weeks of work left.

Still suffering with awful back and have to wait for my physio appointment until 19th October grrr! However got my 32 week scan on Tuesday so can't wait to see little wriggler again.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Bartness

Ok...so update on hospital bill, they threatned to take me to collections, so I got snarky and said "when I end up homeless, its your fault" changed there tune, and suddenly they are ok with me making payments. 

Docs appoitment went good...however doc was not happy with me when I declined to get the flu shot....*it scares me that the H1N1 is included, and that stuff has been banned in many countries, and a friend lost her baby last year after getting that shot*...I held my ground though.

Are any of you ladies planning on getting the flu shot?


----------



## GossipGirly

we dont even get offered it anymore, it seems the swine flu saga has ended after all the hype last year


----------



## Bartness

They pressure all pregnant women to get the flu shot here, saying how if you dont get the shot you put your babies life at risk if you get the flu. I've never had the flu shot and havent had the flu since I was like 8.


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> As usual I am near lifting off the soda with being kicked and punched! feet sticking out and all here. sore sometimes. My brotehr kicked my mum so much she had bruises and ion the hospital they thought my dad was abusing her and they investigated and all! :O
> 
> seriously bruises? I would have thought they would have been on inside and not shown outside tho :/ as the skin is so thick... god and I moan about how hard my lo is!!!Click to expand...

I cant figure that out either but she was black and blue this was near the end and after the labour they seen the bruises. I have never been kicked that hard but have gasped while feet move across belly so maybe I am lucky not to. Never heard oa that happening to any one either and I am sure my mum didnt make it up she dosnt do stuff like that, despite saying we all flew out of her on our due dates with ease. Sigh. .... how lucky for her is what I used to repeat back, she would say that when I was over due and sore.


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> we dont even get offered it anymore, it seems the swine flu saga has ended after all the hype last year

hold on winters coming theres money to be made yet and swine flu jab will be back :dohh:

I was asked and declined. Never asked again.


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls.

I have no idea about the going home outfit, I want it to be something really special and cute, but not knowing the sex I'm just ending with very generic onesies, so I've decided once I'm in hospital I'm going to get hubby to visit the local pumpkin patch store and choose the outfit on his own. I think it will be special that daddy bought it while mummy and baby were in hospital, but if hubby doesn't manager to follow this plan I do have a long sleeve onesie that is really really adorable so I can use that.

Love


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats why I havnt that much got apart from essentials and snow suit and I have sone neutral colours left from William. dont know the sex either ,. Will get loads after that though. I go for suit suit over baby grow :) 


Also I am addicted to the smell fairy fabric softener again.


----------



## GossipGirly

mine is lenor hahaha mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i just sniff the bottle constantly!


----------



## anna matronic

What gets my Chunk moving?????????????

M&S Strawberry Milk. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

:happydance:


----------



## Bartness

I dont use fabric softner, I have these Norwex dryer balls that keep my clothes nice and soft and static free. But when I used fabric softner it was Downy, oh that stuff smells amazing.


----------



## Happyhayley

Grapefruit juice makes my baby move. 

Speaking of moving he's moving right over my vajaja and it hurts like hell.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

MissMammaToBe said:


> I have really bad insomnia, not been getting to sleep til about 5AM at the mo. Its so bloody annoying has anyone else had this???
> 
> And keep posting your going home outfits [I just posted a going hojme outfit thread in teen preg] i am soooo lost as to what to put bubs in, i need inspiration!

I have insomnia really bad too....just cant seem to go to sleep.

as for an update....my dr is having me go in on monday for the US and tuesday is my appointment. If she is big enough they are going to do an amniocentisis(sp???) and if her lungs are developed enough i will be having my baby next week. I can't believe its here!!!!! :)


----------



## rowleypolie

Bartness said:


> Are any of you ladies planning on getting the flu shot?

nope- i dont like flu shots! they always seem to make me sick so I would rather just not get sick and stay away from people i know that are sick!


----------



## lolpants

blkhairbeauty said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> I have really bad insomnia, not been getting to sleep til about 5AM at the mo. Its so bloody annoying has anyone else had this???
> 
> And keep posting your going home outfits [I just posted a going hojme outfit thread in teen preg] i am soooo lost as to what to put bubs in, i need inspiration!
> 
> I have insomnia really bad too....just cant seem to go to sleep.
> 
> as for an update....my dr is having me go in on monday for the US and tuesday is my appointment. If she is big enough they are going to do an amniocentisis(sp???) and if her lungs are developed enough i will be having my baby next week. I can't believe its here!!!!! :)Click to expand...


OMG how exciting!! good luck - and hope the wedding goes well today :hugs:

Off for my last day today! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## devonangel

hiya all
i'm home from hospital came home yesterday after my steriod shot glad to be home :happydance:

hope everyone is ok

sarah x


----------



## Dragonfly

my windows are leaking again! big puddle on bedroom floor and right before new carpet comes. livingroom one leaking to. stupid old things,.


----------



## Kellycool

Missy if it is LOTS of moving maybe babba is turning around? I read somewhere one lady actually had her rib broken by her baby kicking her!!
Kayley yay for moving into a new place and for 32 week scan  
Beth, that is such a cute idea about daddy buying outift.. Awwww....
Enjoy the wedding BHB..
DH's voice is what gets my little one moving!! And wow I am so over people asking me 'you sure there is only one in there'... Go AWAY!!! lol
LOL, enjoy your last day of work 
Sarah, glad you home hun-soz if I have missed anyone out xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I felt an arm move right across my belly when I was on my side, it actually hurt me and then Darren felt it to. The force is strong with this one!


----------



## you&me

I have been and had my flu jab this morning...under some new guidelines, being pregnant and knowing I have a hospital stay in the very near future my doctor wanted me to get it as apparently I am 'vulnerable'...I only had the normal flu jab, opted out of the swine flu one though.

I could very possibly be having my little girl this month if the consultant agrees to the date we have in mind for the elective section :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

kellycool - i dont want this baby turning!!!! i like nudger head down!!

i dont think nudger has turned tho as al my usual wiggles are in theyre same places today as previously, i think nudger just couldnt get comfy! hahahha


----------



## weezyweu

Good look next week beauty. How exciting.


----------



## anna matronic

Morning my lovely ladies :hugs:

Well goos news from Chunk Towers, not only is head down but he is also 2/5ths engaged :happydance:

But I mentioned the reduced movements, he asked me how reduced, I said I dunno, maybe half. Let's put it this way I have felt him once since I woke up at 8am and nothing since. That is not right! So I have to go to hospital this afternoon for another CTG, and now have to go 2 times a weeks to monitor movements and do a kick chart.

He also said if they feel his movements aren't normal because I just might not be feeling them then they will deliver asap.


----------



## Kellycool

Well hopefully he/she has not moved-if movements are the same then you are right, probs just getting comfy in there? u and me, exciting that you are prob having you baby THIS month  
I had a scary thought-If at our scan next week the placenta has not moved they will book me in for a c-section the week after.. That means I could potentially have 2 weeks till we meet our baby.. OMG I am sooo not ready-have still not packed hospital bag AND we sold our travel systam so need one of those too!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Fucking hell all the babies are soo coming in the next 3 weeks lol :rofl:

All our doctors are talking early deliveries. Mine won't though I don't think, I have just turned super paranoid!!


----------



## Kellycool

glad chunk head down!!! im sure my placenta would have moved so i reckon ill go till 39 wekks at least.. x


----------



## anna matronic

Most placentas do move. No biggie though you get to meet your bubs earlier (this is not the right attitude as we want to cook as long as we can!!)


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, I got the flu shot becaus I am paranoid of getting Bryelle sick when she comes. I did not want to risk it because I catch EVERYTHING. I did end up getting ALL of the side affects with it too: Nausea, bodyaches, sore arm, swollen & red spot where I got jabbed, rash on my arm.... That sucked and I feel better now. Mark being in the US Army they make them get jabbed and so I went ahead. I'll take Jace to get his too.

BHB, OMG How exciting!!!!! :hugs: 

Devonangel, glad you got to go home! :hugs:

DF, that sucks!!! I hope they get that fixed for you ASAP!!!

Missy I agree about the moving. LO is probably just having a ball in there! Lol

Kayley, :yipee: on the moving!!!

Kellycool, when Bryelle hears daddy she goes crazy too! :kiss:

AFM... We have not got the coming home outfit yet. Waiting for the perfect one!! She will be wearing Texas Longhorns though just like Jace did! :D We love our Football! Also, I have my 2nd 4D u/s this moring in 4 hours!!! :happydance: Hope she cooperates!!! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Anna and Kelly, :yipee: OMG How exciting!!! I can't wait to start editing the front page with more babies!!! :haha: As long as they are ready and healthy though! :thumbup:


----------



## ShanandBoc

:D I just noticed i moved up to the last box!!!!

Wow girls we are all so close now


----------



## anna matronic

Yay Shan!!!!!!!! Ok this is getting a bit scary now, even though I still have 5 1/2 weeks to go, it isn't that long really eeeek!!!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i have meeting with a consultant on thursday next week , where i'll b 33+6 - to see where i go from here .... im not ready to meet my baby yet!!!


----------



## Kellycool

April post pics of scan ok!!

xx


----------



## Bartness

Speaking of which, I had my MW appoitment yesterday, Im starting to go every two weeks now, and on my next visit, he's going to start talking to me about what I can do to get ready for the delivery! So scary.

On the bright side, he did say if Jaxon or I were anymore perfect in health, he'd have to start calling me Mary Poppins! hehe.


----------



## pichi

I've got a Q for you girlies... Have any of you experienced light cramping? I've been getting little bursts of cramping, thought maybe peanut is snuggling down as she's already head down? :shrug: 

Can't believe there might be some more sparklers born this month :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I think for sure we will have some born this month here as some are due at the start of nov and could go early. My landlord was going to get carpet down only the dam window leaked again so i have to wait longer and i would love to say look its like 6 weeks till i bing this baby home or sooner i do not want to fecking wait any longer! i need the place sorted out it feels all up side down,.


----------



## forgodssake

Ok - you're all just freaking me out!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

no the fact when i hit my calender up on my lap top at the bottom corner and i can nearly see the date I am due freaks me out.


----------



## you&me

One minute I am so excited that the end is near...and the next I am totally freaking out about meeting and getting to know this new little person :haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

HAPPY OCTOBER!

Its thanksgiving month (for Canadians) and Halloween and 1 month till we're all DUE! I'm super excited. I organized all of my sons old clothes last night by size. 

My next doctors appointment is on the 13th and I should find out my c-section date then. I also have another scan that day. YAY!


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh i got my pram delivered today its the mothercare my3 it was so easy in the shop and its so stiff and hard now :( hope its just cos its new! gotta wait for hubby to come home as im getting aggitated and out of breath, i hate being defeated by something!

also baby is torturin me today when i stand or sit it feels like she is digging her nails or nipping right into my foof :( it was happening every few mins is this engagement or BH?


----------



## lolpants

OMG Shan!! Last box!! :happydance:

Its all getting scarily close now!! Especially as Ive just finished work!!

Look at this poem my work mate wrote me (we started together) :cry: ...


TO LAUREN

The time has come to say goodbye
No need to be sad or even cry
For we know its good times ahead
For you to build a family instead.

All the courses and learning we have done
Some of it boring but mostly fun
We found a bond and get on well
As a desk neighbour and workmate pal.

So say au revoir and not goodbye
As we shall meet again bye and bye
At that time youll have an addition
A little girl is your mission

So may God bless you? 
And your baby too
Both now and in her lifetime through
From a friend that will remain forever true.

God Bless

Trev XX

How sweet is that!!?! 

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I just checked the tracking number on my double stroller and I think its going to be delivered today :) so excited. But I never hear the delivery guy because he knocks once and then leaves so I'm trying to keep an ear out for him today


----------



## Kellycool

Aw lol, that is so sweet 

Pichi, I have what you were asking about-it's not BH, its like mild period pain cramps and quite sore really.. Not sure what it is though?? x


----------



## Cocobelle

Afternoon ladies, well as I thought, my MAT leave will have to wait another week as I am not quite done. Oh well, good job that I am not struggling too much and as I work from home it is not too much of a hardship!

HinkyBinky are you done now? Enjoy next week relaxing if so!

April, good luck with your scan today. I love the little tradition of Bryelle wearing Longhorns when she comes home, I have a little silver set of longhorns on the back of my car that we got as a souvenir from our trip to Texas last year! 

I think Herbert will wear this little outfit for coming home in as its so soft and snuggly: https://www.johnlewis.com/32174/Style.aspx
Its tricky as we don't know if we will be needing Pink or Blue so white seems a good safe bet!

Shan, woo-hooo! Last box for you! That must mean last box for me on Sunday? I can't believe it is getting so close to so many of us meeting our babies! 

Sophie, glad Chunk is head down now :happydance: Now that Danni also has a cooperative baby, does that just leave me with an upside down baby?

I have a scan and consultant appointment on Wednesday and if Herbert has not moved I guess they will start discussing options which could mean that I meet Herbert in just under 4 weeks time. I am desperate for bubs to move though as I really want to be able to use my Hypnobirthing. But as long as Herbie is born safely that is all that really matters.

Danni, I hope you get your date soon!

BHB, hope the wedding went well.

Devonangel, really pleased you are now home! :hugs:

DF, you are not having much luck with your windows are you!

Missy, I hope your next appointment goes well and bubs gets to bake a little longer x

Kayley, :yipee: good luck with the move!

Kelly, I hope you hear good news at your appointment too x

Bartness, glad you are in perfect health! I think we are both so lucky to be feeling so well during our pregnancies.

Pichi, I have been getting light cramps for some time now. Last night I also had tummy tightenings that over the course of about 30 minutes, were coming at regular 5 minute intervals! They didn't hurt so I am guessing they were BH's


Happyhayley, hope your stroller arrives today!

GossipGirly, my new pram seems quite stiff too and I have no idea how to use it. The sales assistant made it all seem to easy yet I can't even collapse it yet!

lolpants, what a sweet poem. I would have blubbed!

Silas, if you are reading this, I hope you are well :)

Phew! Well I think that is me all caught up! I hope I have not missed anyone, slap my hand if I have!

Jo xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank god I dont have to pay for the windows I so wouldnt want to! but least all the rest the neighbours can go whistle as we are first now on the list to get the fancy double glazing ones that take ages to make. me only here 4 months. The windows that are there are past 100 years old and the paint holds them together I think. Wonder what was there before though as they defo Victorian windows and the place is gothic. I like em but they have had it. But he putting new carpet in anyway i have to choose what i want. nice.


----------



## forgodssake

Hmmm - in my experience BH's are the "hard belly" tightenings and real contractions are the period pain type ones!!!

*runs away*


----------



## ShanandBoc

pichi said:


> I've got a Q for you girlies... Have any of you experienced light cramping? I've been getting little bursts of cramping, thought maybe peanut is snuggling down as she's already head down? :shrug:
> 
> Can't believe there might be some more sparklers born this month :)

Yes deffinately been getting alot of period like cramping and lots of lightning shooting pains

I hope im one to go this month......i really feel like i will.


----------



## ShanandBoc

GossipGirly said:


> ahh i got my pram delivered today its the mothercare my3 it was so easy in the shop and its so stiff and hard now :( hope its just cos its new! gotta wait for hubby to come home as im getting aggitated and out of breath, i hate being defeated by something!
> 
> also baby is torturin me today when i stand or sit it feels like she is digging her nails or nipping right into my foof :( it was happening every few mins is this engagement or BH?

They are engagement / lightning pains hun and they are ouchie, i hate them!


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone else legs cease up like in between and end up walking like Frankenstein?


----------



## ShanandBoc

^ only cause my lower back is killing me :(


----------



## Dragonfly

mine in between my legs, never had that with william. really stiff when I get up and try and walk. My many trips to the bathroom keep me going during the night i think.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sounds like they are getting a workout DF!


----------



## Kellycool

HAHA, FGS yo make me laugh!


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> Sounds like they are getting a workout DF!

I dont need to exercise a toddler and pregnancy peeing is enough for me. :haha: I hope this weight comes off me after it though as William loves going out and I shall be walking with my sling on. If I ever figure this sling out that is.


----------



## forgodssake

Kellycool said:


> HAHA, FGS yo make me laugh!

Is that a nervous laugh :p


----------



## Kellycool

forgodssake said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> HAHA, FGS yo make me laugh!
> 
> Is that a nervous laugh :pClick to expand...

Big time!!!!


----------



## pichi

oh gawd i hope they're not contractions! i doubt it though. i think she's wiggling down to foof level :haha:

on another note, my JellyBaby change mat arrived today. it's so funky ^___^ its memory foam and a cutsie turquoise blue colour


----------



## forgodssake

Kellycool said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> HAHA, FGS yo make me laugh!
> 
> Is that a nervous laugh :pClick to expand...
> 
> Big time!!!!Click to expand...

I think I must have stopped listening just before the bit when they said:

"After you have poo'd a bowling ball it morphs into a real and tiny ickle person whom is dependent on you for EVERYTHING"

xx


----------



## anna matronic

Just checking in. Really knackered after 2 hours on the CTG. So am gonna reply properly later when I have calmed down and had a rest xx


----------



## Happyhayley

MY STROLLER IS HERE. I put it together all by myself which is impressive for me as it came in a million pieces and things like that frustrate me. This did too a couple of times but I really wanted to put it together so I got through it. 

I haven't put my son in it yet to try as I'd have to adjust all the straps and by the time I had put it together I was tired but it looks really nice. It works with the infant car seat we already owned so thats good. Plus when the younger one is out of the infant seat and into a seat like his brother I like that they can face each other.

It means I can see if my older son has spit up or vomited or drooled on himself which is a daily occurrence. The seats also have 3 different positions. Full up, middle, and laying down to nap. Most only have 2 positions, up or down and up is to up for my older son so thats another reason I chose this stroller.

Heres a link if anyone wants to see it....https://www.strollers.com/Contours-ZT009-RBY1-CNT1026.html


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Just checking in. Really knackered after 2 hours on the CTG. So am gonna reply properly later when I have calmed down and had a rest xx

Everything ok?


----------



## pichi

anna - hope you're ok.

Happyhayley: that's a funky looking stroller :) i'm so tempted to get my pram out and build it up and keep it that way but it's still sitting in it's box just waiting for peanut to arrive.


----------



## Kellycool

Wow Hayley, amazing you put that together all on your own, looks awesome x


----------



## anna matronic

Hiya again, have had a lay down and a Chinese!

I am really worn out and pretty pissed off. Just a long day, then people have annoyed me, when normally I doubt I would care!

Anyway, after being referred to FAU for montoring this afternoon I got there at 2, but they were well behind :growlmad: Got seen at 3 and put on the CTG. As expected the heart rate was pretty static with barely any movements. After being left on it for over an hour and no-one coming in except to tell me to uncross my legs, I took myself and my numb arse off the monitor as my car park ticket had run out. Got told to put more money on grab a drink and come back.

Came back and got put on the CTG again for another 50 minutes. After drinking a big bottle of Tango the heart rate was a bit better, as in his rate accelerated and decellarated a few times, there was more movement but not loads.

So after looking at it I have been given a kick sheet I have to complete. I have to fill in any movements over a 24 hour period. She wanted me to go back tomorrow, but I have a wedding, although Chunk is more important it was agreed I'll go in in the morning if I am really concerned. I can still go to Labour ward tomorrow night and Sunday if I need to. Then go back for my normal appointment on tuesday.

I guess my point is, my baby shouldn't be moving only when I eat or drink something? That is the only time I seem to get any kind of response from him these days with very little if anything in between. considering it was difficult to get a CTG reading a few weeks ago cos he was too active and the monitor kept losing his hb I am actually very bloody worried. I don;t feel like they aren;t taking this seriously cos they are, they are doing over and above I suppose, short of admitting me to hospital or delivering him now.

I can;t tell you how on edge I am at the moment :(

Sorry for the rant girls :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh what a worry! I remember being on one of them monitors and hanging to click when baby kicked, very tiring just sitting there. I hope all works out ok I dont really know what else to say other than worry to with you.


----------



## pichi

I think you should voice your concerns hun. Tell them that you're concerned that chunk only moves when you eat. The last thing you want is to feel stressed.


----------



## anna matronic

Hi Pichi, that is exactly what I said, surely he should be more active than just when I eat/drink something. To be honest I can't even remember what she said now! I think they have done all they can. I have a scan on Tuesday to check his growth and blood through the placenta. She said it could have been or is his position which only a scan can properly verify.

I don't expect them to admit me and deliver him, that is the last thing I want, unless totally necessary and they do have to monitor it to see whether it improves or changes. It is just so damn tiring going to the hospital all the bloody time.

I am starting the kick chart tomorrow (got a bloody wedding very handy!) so that will help me as if it doesn't get to 10 I have to go to Labour ward. I never bothered counting because of the pattern, but now I don;t really know what I am looking for anymore :(


----------



## Happyhayley

Counting is hard especially at a wedding. Because when your busy sometimes kicks and movements go unnoticed. I feel like as soon as I think has my baby moved today and I stop and think about thats when I get a kick. But when I'm busy I usually don't notice.


----------



## pichi

I find that sometimes you don't feel movements but you can see them if you watch your belly.

Or you can't feel them without having your hand placed on your tum. I sometimes have this because her hands and legs are pointed inwards making it harder to feel


----------



## anna matronic

He does move without me feeling it cos I seen that on the CTG before. Don't worry girls he hasn't stopped completely :) It is just reduced/changed pattern.

This morning I woke up at 8am and felt him have a teeny wiggle then I didn't feel him again till around midday. Apart from going to the antenatal clinic I did nothing so was concentrating. 

Also I am in a shitty mood which doesn't help either! I am in that I want to cry for no reason mood :D

I'm sorry for the me me me negative vibes posts, they happen sometimes I suppose :(


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah I never had baby in that position all hands and feet stick out on me. I can see it all lifting and moving about. I wish I had a camcorder to show I am sure its more than william kicked me and i was kicked to death with him, he used to put his feet against darrens back and push! woke darren up loads . This one sleeps at night though, lets hope thats a sign lol


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> He does move without me feeling it cos I seen that on the CTG before. Don't worry girls he hasn't stopped completely :) It is just reduced/changed pattern.
> 
> This morning I woke up at 8am and felt him have a teeny wiggle then I didn't feel him again till around midday. Apart from going to the antenatal clinic I did nothing so was concentrating.
> 
> Also I am in a shitty mood which doesn't help either! I am in that I want to cry for no reason mood :D
> 
> I'm sorry for the me me me negative vibes posts, they happen sometimes I suppose :(

you are allowed to have a downer post you know we all have them its pregnancy joys and all. I seem to have most of them so its nice having to share now (not in a great way of anything). 

I have an app in less than 2 weeks again for a scan and that freaks me out as they said baby was small only not to worry but course I will worry!


----------



## pichi

I've not had hands and feet poking out - this little one has always been facing inwards which isn't always a bad thing I guess


----------



## anna matronic

Chunk sticks his bum out :haha: I get a small part of my belly go rock hard and feel really weird!! I used to see my belly totally move, but not at the moment.

To be honest, the past half hour he has been moving a bit :) I guess the movements seem weaker for some reason, I don't know why!


----------



## pichi

I find if you put your hands at the bottom of your bump they like the cozyness n have a wee wiggle. I also have the hard wee bum poking up at the belly button lol


----------



## anna matronic

Before this week movement issue when I sat down so my bump rested on my legs it felt like I had eels in my belly :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

well I got a kick so hard it brought tears to my eyes. I didnt like that at all! trying to do star jumps in me.


----------



## Cocobelle

Sophie I have just been reading your update for today and you do not need to apologise for having a bit of a moan as anyone would be a bit down in your situation. Its good that they are keeping a very close eye on you but not having any definite answers as to why Chunk is a bit quiet must be very frustrating. Hopefully once you have your scan your care team will be able to shed some light on the best way to move forward.

Try and enjoy the wedding tomorrow :hug:


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks Jo :hugs:

Now I am wondering whether to go to FAU before the wedding like the midwife suggested.


----------



## Cocobelle

If you think you need to, then go. 

If you think you will spend all day worrying while at the wedding, then go before hand or you wont enjoy the day. It must be such a pain (especially if they keep you hanging around for so long before seeing you) but like you say, Chunk is worth it!


----------



## anna matronic

I will :) Am going to decide what to do in the morning! I have been looking forward to this wedding for so long! It is at the Groucho Club in Soho, a private members bar, where celebs hang out lol! The couple whose wedding it is are media bods, Lorna the bride does voice overs for Living TV and MTV :) I used to live with Dan when I rented a room in his flat :)

I just really want to dress up and do my hair etc and have a day where I don;t feel like a big fat heffa, even though sadly I am currently a big fat heffa :haha:

I bought them some lovely wine glasses from John Lewis, so they have to invite me round for vino when Chunky is here! It is a sad story, but Lorna had fertility probs due to clamdiya and thought she'd never get pregnant and one of her tubes was blocked. Then she got pregnant earlier in the year but it was ectopic and she lost her other tube. Devastating for them :(


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> April post pics of scan ok!!
> 
> xx

Gotcha! :thumbup:



pichi said:


> I've got a Q for you girlies... Have any of you experienced light cramping? I've been getting little bursts of cramping, thought maybe peanut is snuggling down as she's already head down? :shrug:
> 
> Can't believe there might be some more sparklers born this month :)

I get menstrual like cramps sometimes with my BH. They last about 20 to 30 second and then go away. I don't get them every time I get a BH though.



lolpants said:


> OMG Shan!! Last box!! :happydance:
> 
> Its all getting scarily close now!! Especially as Ive just finished work!!
> 
> Look at this poem my work mate wrote me (we started together) :cry: ...
> 
> 
> TO LAUREN
> 
> The time has come to say goodbye
> No need to be sad or even cry
> For we know its good times ahead
> For you to build a family instead.
> 
> All the courses and learning we have done
> Some of it boring but mostly fun
> We found a bond and get on well
> As a desk neighbour and workmate pal.
> 
> So say au revoir and not goodbye
> As we shall meet again bye and bye
> At that time youll have an addition
> A little girl is your mission
> 
> So may God bless you?
> And your baby too
> Both now and in her lifetime through
> From a friend that will remain forever true.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Trev XX
> 
> How sweet is that!!?!
> 
> Lol xx

What a lovely Poem! :kiss: Very Very Sweet! :flower:



Cocobelle said:


> April, good luck with your scan today. I love the little tradition of Bryelle wearing Longhorns when she comes home, I have a little silver set of longhorns on the back of my car that we got as a souvenir from our trip to Texas last year!
> 
> I think Herbert will wear this little outfit for coming home in as its so soft and snuggly: https://www.johnlewis.com/32174/Style.aspx
> Its tricky as we don't know if we will be needing Pink or Blue so white seems a good safe bet!
> Jo xx

Awesome! Hook 'Em Horns Baby! :happydance: 

I think the outfir you picked out is super cute! :hugs:



Happyhayley said:


> MY STROLLER IS HERE. I put it together all by myself which is impressive for me as it came in a million pieces and things like that frustrate me. This did too a couple of times but I really wanted to put it together so I got through it.
> 
> I haven't put my son in it yet to try as I'd have to adjust all the straps and by the time I had put it together I was tired but it looks really nice. It works with the infant car seat we already owned so thats good. Plus when the younger one is out of the infant seat and into a seat like his brother I like that they can face each other.
> 
> It means I can see if my older son has spit up or vomited or drooled on himself which is a daily occurrence. The seats also have 3 different positions. Full up, middle, and laying down to nap. Most only have 2 positions, up or down and up is to up for my older son so thats another reason I chose this stroller.
> 
> Heres a link if anyone wants to see it....https://www.strollers.com/Contours-ZT009-RBY1-CNT1026.html

Such a Lovely stroller! :D I don't think I could have put it together! LOL



anna matronic said:


> Hiya again, have had a lay down and a Chinese!
> 
> I am really worn out and pretty pissed off. Just a long day, then people have annoyed me, when normally I doubt I would care!
> 
> Anyway, after being referred to FAU for montoring this afternoon I got there at 2, but they were well behind :growlmad: Got seen at 3 and put on the CTG. As expected the heart rate was pretty static with barely any movements. After being left on it for over an hour and no-one coming in except to tell me to uncross my legs, I took myself and my numb arse off the monitor as my car park ticket had run out. Got told to put more money on grab a drink and come back.
> 
> Came back and got put on the CTG again for another 50 minutes. After drinking a big bottle of Tango the heart rate was a bit better, as in his rate accelerated and decellarated a few times, there was more movement but not loads.
> 
> So after looking at it I have been given a kick sheet I have to complete. I have to fill in any movements over a 24 hour period. She wanted me to go back tomorrow, but I have a wedding, although Chunk is more important it was agreed I'll go in in the morning if I am really concerned. I can still go to Labour ward tomorrow night and Sunday if I need to. Then go back for my normal appointment on tuesday.
> 
> I guess my point is, my baby shouldn't be moving only when I eat or drink something? That is the only time I seem to get any kind of response from him these days with very little if anything in between. considering it was difficult to get a CTG reading a few weeks ago cos he was too active and the monitor kept losing his hb I am actually very bloody worried. I don;t feel like they aren;t taking this seriously cos they are, they are doing over and above I suppose, short of admitting me to hospital or delivering him now.
> 
> I can;t tell you how on edge I am at the moment :(
> 
> Sorry for the rant girls :hugs:

I'm sorry Hon! :( I am keeping you and LO in my thoughts and prayers love! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Here are my favorite pics from today's scan! Once again, she was hiding in my Uterus Wall. She was all cozied up and sleeping! :cloud9: Such a Sweet Little Princess! :flower:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_1.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_9.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_18.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_19.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/FILE_24.jpg


----------



## anna matronic

Aww April she is so adorable :)


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Anna! :hugs: I LOVE looking at her! LOL She looks JUST like her big brother! :cloud9: She has My Lips and Mark's Chin and Nose Just like Jace! She is so cute!


----------



## anna matronic

I am glad I never got a 3D done as I can't wait for the surprise of what he looks like :)

But sometimes I really wish I had got one!

Some positive news here is that Chunk has been really active tonight! Always the way isn't it :haha:


----------



## majm1241

I just wanna see how accurate they are! LOL I would have not had one if it were not free! :D


----------



## forgodssake

April - I just wanna pinch those cheeks - lol


----------



## majm1241

LOL IKR!!!! I Love them! The tech that did the u/s was just falling in love with them chunkers too! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies,

hope we all have lovely saturdays x


----------



## Kellycool

She is so cute April, oh my word 

You have a lovely day too missy

Soph, glad he is moving again x


----------



## Cocobelle

Sophie I am so pleased Chunk has been a busy boy! You go and enjoy your super stylish Soho wedding. One tip, pack your slippers in your bag for when your heels get too much for you :haha: That is a very sad story about your friend I hope they both have a wonderful wedding day x

April, Bryelle is such a cutie already! 

I also never had a 3 or 4D scan and did regret it for a while but now I have just over 4 weeks to go, I am looking so forward to the surprise of who Herbert looks like, and whether Herbs is a boy (my guess) or a girl (H's guess).

Lovely stroller Hayley, I must post a piccie up of mine, I can't wait to take it out!

Missy have a happy Saturday too hun x

Kelly, completely random question, lol. Do they still have Drive-In's in SA? My mum and I were reminiscing yesterday and just wondered as I loved going to them when I was a kiddie. 

Anyone doing anything baby related today? 

Have a fabby day
Jo x


----------



## MissyMojo

i have nothing at all planned for today - hubby was on a 24hr shift yesterday so only got in 2hrs ago and is currently sleeping, he looks soo peaceful and relaxed when hes asleep

im just gonna play city of wonder on FB and mong it.

i REALLY REALLY want a macdonalds!!! but nearest one is larnaca centre, and its hell on earth trying to get in there on a saturday. plus with hubby sleepin i dnt want to wake him


----------



## you&me

Morning ladies, hope you and bumpage are all okay?

35 weeks today :happydance: Only 4 more to go...I am still in complete shock that I have made it this far!!

Soph, I know how you feel with the constant hospital/midwife visits:happydance: Not long now hun and it will all be so worthwhile :hugs: I am gald chunk has been moving a bit more for you, hope it goes well if you go to the FAU this morning, and that you enjoy getting glammed up for the wedding.

April, those are some cute pictures...did they give you an estimated weight?

Hope you are resting up Missy!!

Coco, has herbert changed position for you yet? Or are you still waiting to find out?


----------



## GossipGirly

:happydance:my mammy is coming to visit me today, lives about 2 and a half hours away and we are going to go out for tea and take a trip over to blackpool to see the illuminations :D 

My pram is working now, it wasnt stiff I was just trying to push in the release button and pull the pram top off at the same time when u have to push then pull... I had tried foir about an hour getting really stressed and angry as i hate defeat then oh came in and I said look it just doesnt come off ... and it came straight off :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

lol gossipgirly 


i am resting up :) just had unexpected mw visit at home! checked bp and nudgers HB and had a feel of them wriggling, nudgers still head down :happydance: but she didnt want to feel if i was engaged or anything incase she set something of - said it could wait a wee while .


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon is all Crazy this morning, bouncing around all over the place. Its really entertaining to watch my stomach move all over the place.....


----------



## Cocobelle

Looks like it is a lazy Saturday all round then! Gossipgirly I am pleased you figured your pram out and Missy its great Nudger is still head down.

Huge congrats on your 35 week milestone Danni :happydance: it must mean so much to you to have reached the point where you know your little one will be fine from here on in! Herbert (as far as I know) is still transverse/breech. I have a MW appointment on Tuesday and a scan/consultant appointment on Wednesday where I guess if there is no change, they will discuss my options. Turn Herbert turn!

Been baking today, my house smells of warm cupcakes!


----------



## Dragonfly

one me nipples is leaking! its a sign,. I havnt seen them leak since having william and before it. And I see colostrum as that stains my clothes. One boob is squirting and other really milky for william, I got myself in the eye earlier. So my milk is changing. Which I am glad of as I know its going to be there for new one but that means cant be long now.


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Ive been at the hospitals free antenatal/parenting craft workshop all day today - if your hospital does it I defo recommend it :thumbup: Was kinda hard going as I didn't sleep well last night and the room was very hot and stuffy.. but Ive learnt so much, got a tour and had a really long chat with the MW afterwards about the problem with the spacing on my back/having to get epidural put in straight away - she reassured me of so much and OH was there too hear it all too and is now much more positive :D

Hope your all well?

April they are amazing pictures!! :kiss:

DF do you use breast pads for your leakiness? Just asking as they suggested using hankies instead of the pads today - but when I went into Shaws after to get some the lady in there said it would be pointless and soak straight through?? What do you recommend? You are the BF champion :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i have some pads but they arnt leaking that much yet, nighty just had some stains for first time. At this stage if they get any worse which is unlikely till baby is born pads, But after that its a towel across the chest its that bad! well least both babies can drain this time but i remember drowning the bed in milk several times and my partner when we woke up. Takes a while to sort out but its been a long time since i seen leakage. Makes it all real now.


----------



## Kellycool

Jo, hubby has confirmed no more drive-in :-( Think I went twice and it was loads of fun!!! Glad you all had a lazy day, I took Ashton to a 2nd birthday party and it was totally manic and an hours drive each way.. I am exhausted and once again I got the 'you sure you have 5 weeks left' from everyone.. blah blah blah...

My boobs used to leak something chronic, I only breastfed for 8 months but I still think thats pretty good these days plus Ashton was ready to go off the boob and did so himself.. I would say pads are the way forward as milk would have leaked through anything else.. And hope you all have cabbage leaves in the freezer for those first few days??? They work wonders! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont need the cabbage as they will be drained by william and then both after. Never had the engorgement but had super full boobs before , feels so good to empty them! looking forward to having firmness back when new baby comes, my boobs are all stretchy from weight loose over the years they look good full of milk. 

I was doing some reading up there, milk can turn a months before birth sometimes a few days but it would need to be a month i do not want this baby out yet. And william has the runs which to me tells me that colostrum is there which is a laxative.


----------



## pinklizzy

Evening ladies,
Did my last Saturday at work before mat leave today and so glad it's done now, boss kept telling me to stop sitting down! :growlmad: It was quiet and my feet were so sore but never mind. Now got the fire lit and snuggled up under a blanket to watch x factor with OH. Got my GTT tomorrow so nothing to eat after midnight, must remember not to eat breakfast! :dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Cheers for the tips on BF ladies :thumbup: Glad I didn't waste a few pounds on hankies!!

Lizzy you have a GTT tomorrow? On a Sunday? Thats strange? Hope it goes well for u hunny :flower:

I'm going off-line now before peoples statuses on fbook spoil X factor!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/th_crutches.jpg william helping his dad, he says here you go and thank you.


----------



## pinklizzy

DF! He's such a cutie pie! 
lol-yeah, I was surprised they booked me in for bloods on a Sunday but it's easier for me than trying to get out of work for three hours, although I will miss out on my lie-in this weekend.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well the wedding was amazing! Had a lot of fun, and my sister looked GORGEOUS! I am definetly paying for it today though, my everything hurts lol. Maddy is being a little bit quieter today, but i think its mostly cause I am tired and we had a long day yesterday. Im so excited for monday though!!!! I get to see my baby girl again before she comes, hopefully they will say she is good enough to come out, my belly is seriously HUGE! Im going to post a bump pic on my facebook soon so you guys can see....My stomach has also dropped Big time. So it could be soon ladies!!!! :D


----------



## GossipGirly

df are u still bf william? how will u manage the two of them? sorry for being nosey im intreiged xx


----------



## Happyhayley

So kinda TMI but I haven't had a solid bowel movement in like a week. It's always sloppy and I can't decide if its something in my diet or just being pregnant


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> df are u still bf william? how will u manage the two of them? sorry for being nosey im intreiged xx

been asked that a few times in here. It works tandum feeding many have done it and I am sure I can to. I imagine I will feel like a pig lying on a farm somewhere :haha: I go with the flow. I say it will be fun. William is interested in babies now and when he sees one on tv he always asks what it is and looks at my belly, i dont know what thats about thats weird for his age.


----------



## GossipGirly

aww i bet it will be hard work, u are a better woman than me i pan to ween at about 6/7 months I think as baby starts on solid! well done you x


----------



## Dragonfly

I planned to wean then to lol seems I went past that stage time just flew. I think whenever william is ready, maybe by 2 he will he dosnt have as much as he did then ok. And after this one 2 years and I can put the boobs away and get very drunk. even though you can drink while breastfeeding not the type of drinking session I plan on doing.


----------



## Dragonfly

Happyhayley said:


> So kinda TMI but I haven't had a solid bowel movement in like a week. It's always sloppy and I can't decide if its something in my diet or just being pregnant

hormones can do that I had that in both pregnancies but its on and off, havnt had it in a while i am the opposite now. Also they say its a sign of coming labour and your system clearing out. But I dont know that dosnt happen to everyone I though.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> I planned to wean then to lol seems I went past that stage time just flew. I think whenever william is ready, maybe by 2 he will he dosnt have as much as he did then ok. And after this one 2 years and I can put the boobs away and get very drunk. even though you can drink while breastfeeding not the type of drinking session I plan on doing.

haha u will prob have 3 drinks and pass out!! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I think the smell of a west coast cooler (1%) and I may pass out lol its been a long time. Just want a west coast cooler but do not trust me with just one I will want a few more and I cant be having that around children. Havnt drink since before I was pregnant with William!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i have been having loose bowel movements, and now they are back to the point i need to use my stool softener again :(. Oh well....and for the record, my husband is the best. All last night he told me how beautiful I looked and how I looked better than my sister(the bride), and when we woke up this morning he cuddled up to me and told me that he never wants to lose me and that I was the most beautiful woman in the world *cue the water works* :D


----------



## rowleypolie

beauty- that would make me feel special too! DH has tried to be sweet but with all my hormones making me crazy mean i feel bad for him- at least my :sex: drive is back with a vengeance- its almost worse than when we first got married!:blush: lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! that's how I feel lol. I can't get enough of it and dh is kinda done with it lol. oh well....i told him he better take it while its good cause it wont be happening for a while after Maddy gets here lol.


----------



## rowleypolie

thats what i told DH- he keeps forgetting the whole 6 week thing after shes born- last time we tried it at 4 weeks and it was awful! this is way TMI but i had stiches from my tear- not as many as an episiotomy but enough and he tore one or two of them out....dont want to repeat that again


----------



## Dragonfly

i can count on one hand the amount we have had sex since i got pregnant :( where the hell is my sex drive!


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> i can count on one hand the amount we have had sex since i got pregnant :( where the hell is my sex drive!

yeah that sounds like my sex drive since being pregnant. But hubby doesn't really want it either so it's just easy to not have sex.

Even tho neither of us want it, its still depressing.


----------



## Cocobelle

Ah Kelly, that is such a shame, they were really good fun!

BHB, glad the wedding went well and your H sounds such a sweetie!

Hayley, I have the complete opposite problem. I am never the most regular person but last night I realised that I couldn't remember the last time I went! It is not causing me any problems or discomfort but I will mention it to my MW on Tuesday.

Just noticed I am now on the last box *EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!* That is just too scary!


----------



## Kayley

Mine and OH's sex drive has gone completly too! I'm just too exhausted all the time. I do worry about it though :(

He still worrys about having sex and says it would freak him out if the baby moves whilst we are doing it


----------



## GossipGirly

Betheney said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> i can count on one hand the amount we have had sex since i got pregnant :( where the hell is my sex drive!
> 
> yeah that sounds like my sex drive since being pregnant. But hubby doesn't really want it either so it's just easy to not have sex.
> 
> Even tho neither of us want it, its still depressing.Click to expand...

yeh same for us, my drive has dissapeared byut oh doesnt mind too much as he is tired after getting up for work at 6am and being up half the night with my non sleeping/peeing... and its just too damn hard and uncomfortable now x


----------



## Betheney

Girls I feel so much better seeing I'm not the only one having no sex, I mean I knew alot of other women wouldn't feel like sex but it was worrying me hubby didn't mind or care but it makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one.


----------



## MissyMojo

sex has been a no go for us too - we tried in 1st tri - but ended up bleeding so told n more til after 13w, so we tried about 15w and it did nadda for me - so hubby was like its no fun for me if ur not having fun - tried again about 22w -ish, and i still got no fun - and now we ant even if we wanted to cos of the pprom .... roll on 6weeks post natal hahah


----------



## GossipGirly

your not the only one hun, im so glad my oh is so understanding and supportive xx


----------



## anna matronic

Don't worry girls, I haven't had sex since March :haha: Think it is the longest I have gone in my life (well since you know!!)

I have to say being a single pregnant mummy has not affected me at all until Thursday when I had that bad day. All I wanted was a hug and be told everything will be ok :(

Not to dwell though :)


----------



## pichi

Urgh - anyone had pins n needles in their face?! I woke up last night with it! Now I have a splitting headache *shakes head* been having cramps too. Hope its nothing bad :s


----------



## loulabump

Does anyone know of anything I can take for a cold that actually works? :(

My OH works in a call centre with hundreds of people so I suppose it was inevitable in this weather that he would catch something, and of course pass it onto me!

I feel terrible, luckily the sore throat only lasted one day but I'm still struggling coping with the stuffed up nose, it's giving me such a headache and preventing me from eating properly cos I can't breathe right... but I'm sure you all know what a cold feels like so I won't ramble!

Any advice appreciated as I am a big baby when it comes to being poorly! :(


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> Urgh - anyone had pins n needles in their face?! I woke up last night with it! Now I have a splitting headache *shakes head* been having cramps too. Hope its nothing bad :s

Thats a nerve thats being pressed on probably caused by headache or resulting in it., had that on my neck from an injury for years (thats what I got for working to much and being to tired to race a race bike home in the dam rain) what kinda cramps?


----------



## anna matronic

I have had two colds. Paracetemol will help with headache/aches and pains. You can also use vics vapour rub to help with blocked nose. Drink some honey and lemon too.

It is rubbish but colds we have to just suck it up :(

Hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## pichi

Just mild period type cramps. I get pins n needles down one side of my body when I get a migraine but that's not what kind of headache I have :(


----------



## pinklizzy

Back from the dreaded GTT, they had trouble with my veins but apart from that it all went ok. Can ring up later tonight for the results. Got home to find that the heavy rain had flooded the cellar and OH is at work-managed to fix the pump though so it's all good.
On the plus side the long wait at the hospital meant I got a lot of knitting done-making LO a blanket and feel like I'm running out of time to get it finished.
Also pulled up the carpet in the nursery and floor boards are all in really good condition so next step is to hire a sander and get that done.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i used to have migrains but was from nerve damage and the pins and needles. Get that checked anyway, i still get patches of pins and needles where my epi dural and spinal where from william! also have peripheral neurpathy so i get sore nerves only happens when i get stressed, lack of sleep etc. 

keep an eye on them cramps anyway. could be UTI something like that.


----------



## GossipGirly

girls tmi but has any one been suffering from a regularly occuring upset stomach... every now and then for the past few days i get a tummy ache a few times a day and need to go to the loo and its not loose but its soft or its wind. Do you think it could be the iron tablets or something iv eaten? Iv been taking them for a few weeks now though


----------



## pichi

Iron tablets bung you up hun. That's maybe why you've been getting an upset tum tho?


----------



## GossipGirly

nah cos im not bunged up really, i am going to the loo x


----------



## majm1241

Loulabump, you can take muscinex, Sudafed or any of the tylenol cold stuff. I had a cold for 3 weeks and doctor told me those.

Pichi, I too have woken up with a horrible headache!! :cry: It hurts so bad my teeth hurt!! 

GossipGirly, My iron tabs do this to me too. I heard that they will clog you but mine are doing the opposite! :shrug:


----------



## Kellycool

Soph, i can imagine how it must be difficult sometimes but you are doing so well  You will get that man hug (and a bit more hee) one day, when it's the right person to daddy and not father your chunk.. Hope that makes sense I am such a babble mouth..

For a cold, I rub vicks on my feet and put socks on and just sweat it out-works everytime.. Do it after lemon juice, hot water, honey and a cap of whiskey, should be ok for babba just the once xx

Not sure about the pins and needles or sore tummy.. Hope they both feel beter or go away..

x


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> girls tmi but has any one been suffering from a regularly occuring upset stomach... every now and then for the past few days i get a tummy ache a few times a day and need to go to the loo and its not loose but its soft or its wind. Do you think it could be the iron tablets or something iv eaten? Iv been taking them for a few weeks now though

gassy type? all sorts of things can happen this time. lots of things to make you think its coming only it can take weeks! I know I had them all near the end and ended up over due still. I take spa tone iron, tastes rotten but dosnt have any side effects like the tablets as they busted my arse :cry: my ass still bleeds from them to this day. So not worth it. spa tone! I am anaemic to.


----------



## hinkybinky

Loulabump - I don't think you can take Sudafed etc in the UK (possibly different preparation than in the States, or maybe different advice applies...). We are not supposed to have anything with decongestants in it.

I was told by doc that the only things safe to take are paracetamol and to use vicks for the congestion, and as Soph says, drinking honey and lemon can also help.

(ps. Which call centre does your husband work in, not Ventura is it? I used to be there every week with my old job working for one of their clients!)


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> girls tmi but has any one been suffering from a regularly occuring upset stomach... every now and then for the past few days i get a tummy ache a few times a day and need to go to the loo and its not loose but its soft or its wind. Do you think it could be the iron tablets or something iv eaten? Iv been taking them for a few weeks now though
> 
> gassy type? all sorts of things can happen this time. lots of things to make you think its coming only it can take weeks! I know I had them all near the end and ended up over due still. I take spa tone iron, tastes rotten but dosnt have any side effects like the tablets as they busted my arse :cry: my ass still bleeds from them to this day. So not worth it. spa tone! I am anaemic to.Click to expand...

i dont think its the hint of impending labour or anything, just worried maybe Iv eaten something and having these upset stomach types might affect the baby?


----------



## loulabump

hinkybinky said:


> Loulabump - I don't think you can take Sudafed etc in the UK (possibly different preparation than in the States, or maybe different advice applies...). We are not supposed to have anything with decongestants in it.
> 
> I was told by doc that the only things safe to take are paracetamol and to use vicks for the congestion, and as Soph says, drinking honey and lemon can also help.
> 
> (ps. Which call centre does your husband work in, not Ventura is it? I used to be there every week with my old job working for one of their clients!)

yes it is ventura :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Arg, having a really emo afternoon
:cry:


----------



## ssmith1503

You can take co-codamol if paracetemol doesn't work, if thats any help and stock up on lockets or tunes. My OH swears by hot Ribena he's sure that works for him when he has a cold! Although we all know differently lol


----------



## emmi26

pichi said:


> Urgh - anyone had pins n needles in their face?! I woke up last night with it! Now I have a splitting headache *shakes head* been having cramps too. Hope its nothing bad :s

hey hun 
i woke up with the worst headache ever the other week my mw thinks i had layed flat on my back during the night which causes yr blood pressure to drop cause baby is too heavy for yr main blood vessels in yr back. paracetamol does help but its horrible at the time x x


----------



## majm1241

Emmi26 that is probably why I have a horrid headache!!! I woke up on my back!!!


----------



## emmi26

yep its awful ive been packing cushions behind me ever since hun its quite scary at the time isnt it !!! i literally sleep surrounded by cushions !!! x x


----------



## you&me

I am having a really crappy day...where I can't help but wish my body was my own again...even just for one day :blush:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni - your not alone in that wish - i get that way some times too,


----------



## you&me

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: hunni - your not alone in that wish - i get that way some times too,

I am so grateful she is still cooking after having Reagan at 29 weeks...but I guess this is all new to my body now, it has never been this pregnant before...and I am feeling every single moment of it!! I feel really guilty and selfish for just wanting a decent night's sleep :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

thers nothing to feel guilty about hunni - my motto has become, 

"i'm grateful for the gift growing inside me, but that doesnt mean i'm enjoying the pain and discomfort that goes with it.. and that doesnt make me a bad person..."'

im pretty sure every pregnant woman out there has thought at 3/4am when theyve gotten up for the 3rd pee of the night ad stubbed their toes yet again on the bedside unit has thought - ' i cant wait for this to be over'

we're allowed to get tired, and stressed, and be uncomfortable, and NOT enjoy it. that doesnt mean we dont cherish our babies


----------



## you&me

3 toilet breaks by 3/4am?!! :haha: Since she has turned to head down I am up every half hour!!

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

:happydance: GTT all normal! Another hoop jumped through to get a birth centre delivery :happydance: On :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

MissyMojo said:


> thers nothing to feel guilty about hunni - my motto has become,
> 
> "i'm grateful for the gift growing inside me, but that doesnt mean i'm enjoying the pain and discomfort that goes with it.. and that doesnt make me a bad person..."'
> 
> im pretty sure every pregnant woman out there has thought at 3/4am when theyve gotten up for the* 3rd pee *of the night ad stubbed their toes yet again on the bedside unit has thought - ' i cant wait for this to be over'
> 
> we're allowed to get tired, and stressed, and be uncomfortable, and NOT enjoy it. that doesnt mean we dont cherish our babies

That all! usuallyt by 3 am thats my 5th then theres another 3 after that. I dont sleep really at all I just pee. And have fallen over wires for electric blanket, stood on the pin bit by the door as theres no carpet down yet and stepped on all sorts. The dog dosnt even get sleep as I wake her on the way to the loo. After pregnancy I can tell you this, you will wonder why you dont need to pee so often and enjoy it! my first pee I waited hours! was like a water fall but dam it stayed in there a long long time allowing me to enjoy lying in hospital bed not needing to pee. Nothing worse than needing a pee when in bed i cant sleep.


----------



## MissyMojo

i only wake once or twice to pee ususlly . . . nudgers always been head down so im guessing my bladder adapted quik lol 

:wohoo: pinklizzy


----------



## majm1241

emmi26 said:


> yep its awful ive been packing cushions behind me ever since hun its quite scary at the time isnt it !!! i literally sleep surrounded by cushions !!! x x

Sure is scary! My pillows seem to always fall off the bed! :growlmad: I thought maybe I woke up with My husband's Hangover too! :haha: He drank so much last night at our friend's going away party and woke up fine! 



you&me said:


> I am having a really crappy day...where I can't help but wish my body was my own again...even just for one day :blush:

:hugs: Hope your day ends better hon! :flower:

AFM, I too pee ALL NIGHT LONG!!! I literally wake up every hour or every 2 hours! SUPER annoying!


----------



## rowleypolie

i keep waking up on my back too- although i wake up at least every 2 hours so i dont know how long i am on my back before i wake up- i have no clue if baby is head down but i hope so!


----------



## lolpants

rowleypolie said:


> i keep waking up on my back too- although i wake up at least every 2 hours so i dont know how long i am on my back before i wake up- i have no clue if baby is head down but i hope so!

.. exactly the same here!! :nope:

I have a very sore back / hips and struggle to get comfortable - I think the max Ive slept in the last few months is about 5 hrs a night - at the mo Im lucky to get 2-3 hrs :(
Im shattered but I seem too have got used too living on no sleep 

Thats fab news Lizzy :thumbup: Hope you get the birth centre you want :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i have kinda taught myself to sleep on my left side, plus it helps that dh always cuddles up to me at night so im kinda stuck...i rarely wake up on my back, but when i do, hello mr headache. Also my lo is laying on my left side still so my left hip is always killing me so i kinda switch from side to side at night.


----------



## anna matronic

My pillow always ends up on the floor too. In fact I have had a few incidences where I have almost ended up on the floor :haha: Trying to get comfy I end up too close to the edge :D

I am peeing like a damn trooper now also, but I guess being head down again (and 2/5ths engaged... Go Chunk!!) that's par for the course!

Well I had a real nice day, went to my uncles for his 70th afternoon party and was really nice :) Chunk is moving loads and my cousins twins (17 years old) were having a good old feel of the bump and offered to babysit whenever. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So the movements have been ok, well I am not so worried now anyway. I have got that stomach full of eels feeling back :) I am counting about 9 periods of movement a day, so haven't hit the 10 I am meant to, but cos I have been out all weekend I am sure I have missed some :)

Night night ladies, hope you are all well :hugs : xx


----------



## anna matronic

Forgot to ask, I have been getting period type pains since yesterday. Nothing major but just like a real dull ache. I am getting them all the time, but no pattern or anything. What did you guys decide they were???

And also, major stomach hardenings tonight.


:happydance:
I also feel really heavy and my bump has totally dropped


----------



## Cocobelle

Wide awake at 3am again! Bah! I have tossed and turned for about an hour now so have decided to just get up.

I hardly need to pee any more than I did pre pregnancy, which is a big clue that Herbert has nothing pressing on my bladder! I still wake up at least once every night, but that is mostly due to being a bit uncomfy.

Sophie, I have no idea what we all agreed the period type pains were, but mine happen quite a few times a day with no pattern either. Once, I did have them coupled with BH's which came every 5 or so minutes, which made my hubby feel quite unwell :haha:

Should have been on ML tomorrow, but have another week to do now due to me being a slow coach (and a few unexpected snags) lets hope I can finally finish off this week. Yesterday was the first time that I actually felt very pregnant and I am now struggling to get my socks on and just do general day to day things. I feel like a womble!

I noticed that the December Dreamers have had another little baby born, an I think that while she is very tiny, she is doing really well! It wont be long now ladies and ours will all start a popping!

Hope everyone has a good week ahead 

Jo x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my bh are getting stronger and i get the period like pains too. I have put it down to that they are my body teaching itself to get ready for this baby(who will hopefully be coming soon *knocks on wood*)


----------



## Betheney

I have horrible sleep its just waking constantly and the same with you girls sore back and sore hips. But I do have a giant body pillow, its a huge U shape and I sleep on one side till I'm sore then I roll over to the other side, the pillow is a godsend. But I don't get up at all during the night to pee, this baby is still sitting very high.


----------



## pichi

I'm up at least 2 to 3 times a night needing to pee! Again, like you girls my back and hips hurt. 

Anna- my bump feels heavy too and I've been getting mild cramping for a few days now. Someone commented on bump saying I looked lower :shrug:


----------



## anna matronic

Maybe we didn't decide what it was, I just recall you girlies discussing it a few days ago!

I was up about 5 this morning, had a really itchy toe (like atheletes foot - nice!!) Was horrid had to put some cream on it. Have had that a few times, always middle of the night and always in between my little toe and next one on my right foot!

Random :)


----------



## Dragonfly

well I got no sleep. Between peeing I think it was 11 times. My son winging and my asthmas making me wheeze I just lay there all night. I am wreaked. I need sleep! course my other half gets a fckung lie in dosn he! he could for once get up and say for me to have a lie in while he looks after william but no to dam selfish. Cant wait till he gets that dam cast off i cant do everything ffs.


----------



## Cocobelle

:wohoo::wohoo: *30 days today!* :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## you&me

Cocobelle said:


> :wohoo::wohoo: *30 days today!* :wohoo::wohoo:

It is getting sooooooooooooo close!! :happydance:

I have asked hubby to buy me an advent calender so I can start the countdown to my hospital admission!! :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Excellent idea Danni! He will have to be quick though or you will be 'forced' to double up on chocs :haha:


----------



## you&me

Cocobelle said:


> Excellent idea Danni! He will have to be quick though or you will be 'forced' to double up on chocs :haha:

:haha: I am sure I could cope with that!!


----------



## Dragonfly

my asthma is not good, coughing and coughing trying to get it up! and when I do all I taste is blood. My inhaler isnt working! so sick of this! my asthma wasnt even this bad years ago when I smoked! not speaking to OH he went back to bed hours ago again, its me thats awake all night feeding wingey baby and peeing yet he gets to get back to bed every day!


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls. Again, missed all the bunter... Who has alreadu had babies then? I see we have 2 boys born already?

I am counting down time to my maternity...get so shorty/snorty./impatient at work with people, trying to wean them off me being there...but they seem to want to get the most out of me while I am here!! Somebody HELP me:)


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle :yipee: This is getting more exciting everyday we get closer!!!

DF, I'd go kick him outta bed and make him watch William!!!

AFM, from sleeping on left side so much and I sleep with my arms under my head/pillows that my left arm aches SO bad!!! It kept me up a while last night throbbing!!! Is this happening to anyone else??? My arm aches so bad right now too! :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

oh now he is trying to make amends by saying he is going to get me a new phone but i know thats shit! he will come back with feck all and say nothing he does this to try and take the heat of him. I am not giving in i have a lot to worry about, i am not getting rest and at the end of my tether with so many things and the last i need is him going on like a dickhead!


----------



## Kellycool

RANT ALERT

So, my friend phones me the other day to ask about baby shower as she didnt know when it would be best with my mom coming over from SA and us moving and Ashton birthday etc..
So I just said to her that I felt really embarassed talking about it cos I didnt want to have anything to do with asking people to give our baby presents (last time they threw me a surprise shower), and if she could chat to Warren as he had lists of names etc etc..

Nothing, it would appear I am not getting one :-( And there is nothing I can do iabout it. Dont get me wrong, its not about getting gifts, to me it is more a celebration of a baby on the way.. it just feels like since this is my second baby, nobody really gives a crap.. Everyone adores Ashton as he has been an absolute pleasure since birth and yes I obviously love him with all my heart but that doesnt make this baby any less special does it? It doesnt make being pregnant any easier or less exciting? When I speak to people they dont even ask how the preg is going or how I am feeling ebing 3 weeks pregnant.. ARG,, I know Ill prob look back and feel stupid being so upset about this.. I just spoke to my mom on the phone and sobbed for like 30 mins lol, feel like an idiot but i nebd over backwards for my mates-one is going through a divorce so I understand my baby shower is probs not her top priority but they are both flying to italy this weekend to give another friend a shower and she is only due in effing March or something.. 

Warren has said he will just organise one as I have all my other mates asking when it is and some even thinking I have had it and just not ivited them. But i am just going to laugh it off. Cant wait to be back in SA with my real friends whoa ctually give a damn..

RANT over..

Sorry about OH DF..

Hope all the aches and pains subside soon ladies, all worth it in the end ( i know you probs sick of hearing that lol)


----------



## weezyweu

Afternoon ladies. Glad i'm not the only one with aches and pains. My lower back is killing me has been for last week, and period like cramps getting more regular. In a routine with getting up in the night though have to go for a pee at 1.30-2am and bw 5.30 and 6am. I'm hoping this is Leo sleeping pattern as when I go he is always awake!!!! It is sooooo exciting to think 1 month from today some of us ladies will be holding our babies (hopefully !!!!!!!!!)


----------



## you&me

I was just looking through our list on the first page...has anyone heard anything from Lydia Rose?...she seems to have disappeared?


----------



## Dragonfly

she is banned from here. She just deleted me off her facebook to so I have no idea how she is other than still expecting.


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> RANT ALERT
> 
> So, my friend phones me the other day to ask about baby shower as she didnt know when it would be best with my mom coming over from SA and us moving and Ashton birthday etc..
> So I just said to her that I felt really embarassed talking about it cos I didnt want to have anything to do with asking people to give our baby presents (last time they threw me a surprise shower), and if she could chat to Warren as he had lists of names etc etc..
> 
> Nothing, it would appear I am not getting one :-( And there is nothing I can do iabout it. Dont get me wrong, its not about getting gifts, to me it is more a celebration of a baby on the way.. it just feels like since this is my second baby, nobody really gives a crap.. Everyone adores Ashton as he has been an absolute pleasure since birth and yes I obviously love him with all my heart but that doesnt make this baby any less special does it? It doesnt make being pregnant any easier or less exciting? When I speak to people they dont even ask how the preg is going or how I am feeling ebing 3 weeks pregnant.. ARG,, I know Ill prob look back and feel stupid being so upset about this.. I just spoke to my mom on the phone and sobbed for like 30 mins lol, feel like an idiot but i nebd over backwards for my mates-one is going through a divorce so I understand my baby shower is probs not her top priority but they are both flying to italy this weekend to give another friend a shower and she is only due in effing March or something..
> 
> Warren has said he will just organise one as I have all my other mates asking when it is and some even thinking I have had it and just not ivited them. But i am just going to laugh it off. Cant wait to be back in SA with my real friends whoa ctually give a damn..
> 
> RANT over..
> 
> Sorry about OH DF..
> 
> Hope all the aches and pains subside soon ladies, all worth it in the end ( i know you probs sick of hearing that lol)

Sweetheart, have a HUGE :hugs:

I don't think for one minute that your friends don't care about you, growing up in South Africa myself, I know just how big a deal baby showers are over there (and judging by the posts from many on here, I am guessing it is the same in the USA) but over here it is still a relatively new idea and to be honest, most people still don't have them. I never had one last time and I am not having one this time. In about 5 years time, like all traditions from over the pond I bet baby showers will be HUGE (hope so as that would be more business for me :rofl:) but for now try not to get too stressed over it babes, I bet you are still super loved by all of your friends both here and in SA :hug:


----------



## you&me

Dragonfly said:


> she is banned from here. She just deleted me off her facebook to so I have no idea how she is other than still expecting.

Thanks DF...why on earth did she get banned? I know there was a few threads that didn't turn out too nice!!


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whooop for todays post !!!!

got a letter from S.M.A. -qualify for £124.88 per week!!! 

first payment of £428.16 going nto bank in the next 2-3 days!!!! wahoo -

im just looking at baby toys atm as i realised i have none yet - what kinda stuff should i be looking at?


----------



## Bartness

hello ladies....DF I have also been having issues with a lazy OH. I am in the middle of a 10 day work stretch, Im totally exhausted, and I come home from work, and the house is a total disaster, dishes upon dishes staked up in Kitchen. I was pissed, so I went to bed. So this morning I get up, and there is even more dishes staked up. So no rest for me after work today, Nope I'll have to do dishes and get dinner started, and do laundry, all bc OH is to lazy to help out around the house. I'll be lucky if I am finshed with the cleaning and laundry by 10 pm, and I"ll be up at least 5 times during night to use the bathroom. Its so fracking fustrating not getting any help. 

I have my baby shower this coming Saturday. So far I know of 3 people going. Thing that pisses me off the most, my best friend since kindergarten wont come (sure its a 4.5 hour drive), but I took time off, did shift swaps, and took money out of savings to pay for gas, to make it to her baby shower, and her TWO bridal showers.


----------



## Cocobelle

you&me said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> she is banned from here. She just deleted me off her facebook to so I have no idea how she is other than still expecting.
> 
> Thanks DF...why on earth did she get banned? I know there was a few threads that didn't turn out too nice!!Click to expand...

Blimey! I didn't realise she had actually been banned.


----------



## GossipGirly

missy I got that much too, totally wasnt expecting it :)

ooo y she get banned? tbh she did my head in a bit she was very oppinionated sorry :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocobelle said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> she is banned from here. She just deleted me off her facebook to so I have no idea how she is other than still expecting.
> 
> Thanks DF...why on earth did she get banned? I know there was a few threads that didn't turn out too nice!!Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey! I didn't realise she had actually been banned.Click to expand...

not sure what was the icing on the cake probably to many reported posts. I dont understand the girl thought she was nice then she went and deleted me but I am not worried I aint adding any more people like that , bit on the nasty side.


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Jo, you are so sweet... These friends are actually from SA and living here now-been friends for ages and they threw me Ashton's shower.. 'she actually said the other day when she phone 'ah, second babies aren't as important hey' Say WHAT, I know she didnt mean it like that so I just kept quiet but yes, hormonal as shit the last few days.. Had a quiet word with myself though and am going to snap out of it and grow up as I know I am seemingly acting like a spoilt brat.. That must hurt about your friend Bartness :-( And sorry about the OH issues everyone-think we are all just reaching the end of our tethers and find small things LARGELY annoying or upsetting.. But smiles and hugs alround

Hope you are having a lovely day everyone, soon soon soon and we get to cuddle our sweet precious babies!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Not gonna slag her off as didn't know her just from here and thought she was a pretty sweet girl. Thing was she was just "young" and by that I don't just mean in age. she had issues clearly and her personal life was totally up in the air. she was really insecure and used to jump in to threads at any given moment and get into arguments.

Well if she ever reads this (which I doubt!) I wish her and her son (Oscar I think she planned to call him) all the very best for the future :)


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Lydia put a thing on facebook about 8 hrs ago saying she was deleting people she didn't know IRL, but somehow I'm still her friend? I guess she missed me? But in a way its good cos we can still keep up to date with how she is doing .. and she is still in the facebook group :thumbup:

Im shattered after a long day of sorting out bank related issues and shopping/decorating nursery... as long as the carpet and cot both arrive this week it should be finished by the weekend :thumbup: and then I can finally organise my hospital bags - I feel so behind everyone on that one!!

Gonna just go chillax for the rest of the evening - before we crack on again tomorrow - will prob only get short bursts of coming on here this week - so hope you all have a fab week !

:hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I was the only one she deleted, she mentioned about baby pics and certain people she didnt want to see them so I must be some sort of creep then. She dosnt know you or black hair beauty and you are there so I do take it personally. I prefer if poeple just deleted and said nothing rather than put up in status they are going to have a cull .


----------



## makeithappen

DF dont worry about it hun! she would probably love to know shes annoyed you! i think there are just some people like that! 

One month today til babys due date :wohoo: cant believe it! 

hope all you girls are doing well! i dont come on this thread that often cos it moves so fast lol and i get left behind :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

not really annoyed just some people are really childish on the internet, its only facebook ffs. 

LOL at WIlliam here, news man said "good night and good bye" williams standing there" alright see ya later" waving at the man on tv lol


----------



## makeithappen

i know, people are especially bitchy and childish on fb! sometimes their status' drive me insane!! 

:haha: william :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

im so sad :( im holding back tears.. meant to start my nct birthing classes tonight and was really looking forward to meeting people as we moved in july and I have no one really apart from hubby. Anyway, classes were cancelled due to mix up with the venue but it feels like im destined never to meet anyone.. bump, baby and beyond coffee mornings have been cancelled last few weeks that i was going to start, aquanatal was missed last week as hubby got stuck in traffic after work and I missed it as I need the car to get there, this morning I was meant to help a woman run a toddler group and meet some more mums but she cancelled as her boy has croup and poorly :( sorry for miserable self pity post but I just feel so alone as moved from family/friends for hubbys job :cry:


----------



## makeithappen

aww sorry to hear your feeling crap hun :hugs:! i can just imagine how lonely you must feel! at least youve got the bnb girls :winkwink: 

hopefully everything gets sorted soon and all these opportunities result in you meeting some lovely new friends! sounds like once everything gets up and going and the set backs are sorted you'll be meeting loads of people!


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> im so sad :( im holding back tears.. meant to start my nct birthing classes tonight and was really looking forward to meeting people as we moved in july and I have no one really apart from hubby. Anyway, classes were cancelled due to mix up with the venue but it feels like im destined never to meet anyone.. bump, baby and beyond coffee mornings have been cancelled last few weeks that i was going to start, aquanatal was missed last week as hubby got stuck in traffic after work and I missed it as I need the car to get there, this morning I was meant to help a woman run a toddler group and meet some more mums but she cancelled as her boy has croup and poorly :( sorry for miserable self pity post but I just feel so alone as moved from family/friends for hubbys job :cry:

could be worse I dont get to meet anyone from here or go to any sort of meetings. I have no friends either my only friend moved away, she did apologise to me in message other day for not being on contact then didnt contact me when she said so i am not calling her, i hate chasing people. I dont know anyone with a child the same age as me in real life that would meet up. Sad I know.


----------



## rowleypolie

energy abound! yesterday i had so much energy- i can only call it nesting- i went through dd's closet and pulled everything out- got baby stuff and her stuff sorted, cleaned my office and paperwork, cleaned my room, came downstairs and cleaned the kitchen and livingroom- i havent had that much energy in months!! yay for nesting! it is supposed to happen a few weeks before birth and i have 5 weeks left


----------



## Bartness

Im so exhausted, and I still have 3 days to go. Im in on day 7 of a 10 day work week, and feel like I could just pass out. I'm actually thinking about just calling in sick tomorrow, so I can rest up and be rejuvinated for the rest of the work week. 

I know I wont get any rest this coming weekend, as my brothers will be in town with my neices and nephews for my baby shower. And OH and I have a friends "annual ribfest" party/bbq...no rest for me.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well went to the l&d this morning for reduced fetal movement, she hadnt moved since about 8pm last night so i was really concerned. Got there and of course, she started moving, but they wouldnt let me leave until they got a good read on her. She was being a stubborn baby and kept wiggling and rolling around so the monitors had a hard time keeping on her hb. I fell asleep a couple of times listening to her hb, its so relaxing. 

As for the ultrasound today, she is HUGE lol. The last us she fit in the whole screen, now only one body part at a time fit. I had the tech make sure she was a little girl(because people in my family made me paranoid lol). She is estimated to weigh 6 lbs 11 oz!!!! The tech even said she is measuring pretty big for only 35 weeks. So we shall see what the dr says tomorrow. Also my placenta is still in front and she had her face pointed toward it, but we did get to see glimpses of her profile and of her chubby cheeks! I can't wait to kiss on her and cuddle with her!!!!! Hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## Happyhayley

I am so tired today and lately. I had so much to do today and I did the bare minimum I had to and I still feel exhausted. Tomorrow is not so busy so hopefully my son will have a nap and I can join him.


----------



## pichi

My back is killing tonight :( and I've had a few twinges that feel like AF pains *sigh*


----------



## Dragonfly

i have a sore back to and all crampy. I had some braxton hicks back today and they where a bit sore and felt sick and dizzy. Very tired from lack of sleep.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I have been getting breif periods where i get all hot all of a sudden? Only last a few minutes then im ok? Anyone else had this?


----------



## anna matronic

I do Shan, I also get bouts of nausia too! I think the flushes are just hormones, I have to walk out of rooms to cool off or take my top off or something. In Britain it has rained non stop for a week lol it isn't warm (was about 16 degrees today)

I also slept all day hence me being wide awake now :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thanks hun, sounds normal then. I have been getting bouts of feeling nauseous too, its awful isnt it.

I srsly could write a massive list of all the aches, pains and aflictions i have right now lol. Im betting most of us are the same :(

Has been a bit warmer all of a sudden here in SA the last few days, but feels 10 degrees warmer for me, over it already!


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah I think it is normal :)

I have been feeling pretty heavy and achey for a while, but today is the first day I have totally felt like an old lady :rofl:

Apart from my bump now being like a rock stuck to my front, my back is achey and stiff like hell!

How are we gonna cope another couple of weeks :D

Can't wait for us to stop moaning on our November Sparkler Mummies 2010 thread and coo over each others kids :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

So are many of us running high temperatures? Because I sure am. I get so hot so easy.


----------



## Marie1337

Betheney said:


> So are many of us running high temperatures? Because I sure am. I get so hot so easy.

Same here. I am always warm. Guess it's okay since I can't do up a jacket anyways. 

Glad everyone is still doing great despite the aches, moans and pains! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Official Notice: You ladies talk too much! :D

Well, still pregnant. Very uncomfortable. My Joseph is 11 months old now, his first birthday is Oct. 30. :wacko: Scary stuff.

We are trying to get a new car ... gosh, why does it have to be so expensive? We got them talked in to $300 down, but now have to get full coverage insurance which is running atleast $170 for a down payment, and a ton a month. :| 

I hate life. But need a reliable car. Bleh.
I have internet again, so will probably be on a bit more. :)


----------



## rowleypolie

silas- dh wants a new car too and the reason i wont let him get one is money! cars are so expensive! and he doesnt want to trade in our current car he just wants another car- and something manly and new and expensive- like a new truck or something- looking at $700 a month payments....yeah right!


----------



## pinklizzy

Morning girls! So glad it's not just me having the crazy 'hot flushes' or feeling like an achy old woman, I guess that's just what happens when you're almost ready to pop lol!
I've been awake most of the night with a stupid cold that has been going through everyone at work, very glad I'm only doing a short day today. Got the HV coming over at 4pm so need to clean the house and attempt to keep the dog under control!
Good to see you back Silas!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

We need to get a more reliable car too, its just hard because we are on a tight budget as it is. 

I have been getting "hot flashes" too. I can't seem to cool down. Thankfully fall is finally her in Utah and its cooling down, its SOOOO nice :)


----------



## pichi

I'm roasting constantly! I always have to sneak through the back at work and stick the air-con on otherwise I feel like ill melt! :rofl: also seem to be getting all the aches n pains the rest of you girls have too. 5 more weeks hopefully and my little peanut will be here :)


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Silas:winkwink:

I am also having the hotflush thing, feel like an old granny and yesterday/last night the heartburn was absolutely INSANE but in some weird way it makes me happy that babba is doing all these things to my body..

I had nausea last week and was sick all over the kitchen floor, Ah, pregnancy is such a beautiful time :haha:

Oh, and I won a photoshoot for our Warren, Ashton and myself (and bump of course). Going on Sat and I am rather excited!


----------



## pichi

Ooh yeah heartburn is another I've got. Was given this amazing stuff from the MW for it. You take it and the burning is gone :D

Woohoo on the photoshoot kelly


----------



## MissyMojo

1st month maternity benefit just hit my bank :D 

**off online shopping now!!**

:hugs: all round girls x


----------



## anna matronic

If people haven't seen dani's (you&me) waters broke last night she is in hospital. They may deliver today if they don't try to keep her going another 10 days.

We may have our first sparkler girl born today :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies,

Had a bad nights sleep again (although I didn't need to get up) so I am still trying to wake myself up to do some work. I am so nearly finished now, just one order to go so the quicker I get on with it, the quicker I can go on maternity leave and I really need to be on leave now as I have had enough! 

Kelly if your friends are from SA then they should know better! Bah to them! On another note, I have a feeling we went to the same High school in SA. What a small world hey! Enjoy your photoshoot and remember to post piccies!

Bartness and Hayley, sorry you are both feeling so tired, Bartness honey you are working way to hard! Your work should be ashamed of them selves making a heavily pregnant lady do such a long stretch without a day off!

BHB, glad bubs is ok :thumbup:

Good to see you back again Silas :)

DF, can I pick your brain on your camera honey? I need a new one, yours looks fab and I would love to learn to use something other than a point and shoot but I am worried yours is a little complicated for me (I think I saved the link of what you have).

I have been feeling a bit nauseous too and for the first time this whole pregnancy, I was actually sick the other day! Not really suffering with hot flashes but I do know that I feel warmer than I usually do.

I have a MW appointment after lunch, lets see what position Herbie is in today! Will report back later x


----------



## Cocobelle

MissyMojo said:


> 1st month maternity benefit just hit my bank :D
> 
> **off online shopping now!!**
> 
> :hugs: all round girls x

Yay! Have fun :)

I have been accepted but can't return the form until I have stopped working so I guess that will be Friday (fingers crossed!). Hope it won't take too long to come through!


----------



## MissyMojo

thanks AM for update on You&me - eek a sparkler girl on their way!!

i sent my form off ages ago - but they had it in wrong office, rang about it monday 27th, letter is dated the 29th saying yes, u qualify for 124.88, and back dated from last month when i hit 26w. and the money went in bank today the 5th - so pretty quick :D


----------



## weezyweu

Good luck you and me hope all goes well. How exciting our first baby girl.!!


----------



## bushtwins

Morning ladies my wifes waters broke last night at 11.30 at 33 + 4! our twin boys were born naturally with out painkillers at 7.32 and 7.40 this morning. Unfortunatley we don't know freddie and charlies weights yet as they have been whisked off to special baby care, they are however doing very well x


----------



## Dragonfly

coco I have a nikon D3000 with VR lens kit. Its easy to use, but in saying that theres so much I dont know how to do on it but you can take pictures on it effortlessly without having to set things when you have the vr lens on auto. Loads of other settings to. Theres newer ones out now as i got mine last dec for myself for xmas. 


Only had 5 pees last night! and got to sleep longer than an hour at a time. Thats good lol I had rennies for heartburn so that helped to.


----------



## Dragonfly

bushtwins said:


> Morning ladies my wifes waters broke last night at 11.30 at 33 + 4! our twin boys were born naturally with out painkillers at 7.32 and 7.40 this morning. Unfortunatley we don't know freddie and charlies weights yet as they have been whisked off to special baby care, they are however doing very well x

oh congrats!


----------



## pichi

oh wow another sparkler on their way :) how far along was you&me?

aww congrats on the twins bushtwins!


----------



## lolpants

The babies are coming thick and fast now!! really need to get my hospital bag packed!! Hope the twins are gonna be ok :hugs:

Dani was due day after me so I think (without seeing my ticker) that she is 35 weeks 3 days?

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

.. speaking of all these babies.. anyone know how Mummy2baby2 and Tristan are doing?

... and Bushtwins - u were due same day as me I believe right? 5th Nov? So babies are 35 weeks old... obv the older they are the better, so I hope Im right :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## MissMamma

Wow, congratulations and i hope the twins are okay! The babies really are popping out now!


----------



## MissyMojo

congrats Bushtwins - hope they come out of specail baby very soon x x


my amazon order = £210 - whoops , went a bit gaga!!! hahaha


----------



## Cocobelle

Sophie I missed your post about Danni!!

Thinking of you Danni, I am sure your little girl will be fine when ever she comes as she is almost fully baked!

Huge congratulations on the birth of Freddie and Charlie Bushtwins. Tell your wife she is a super star!

Our babies are really starting to want out now, the impatient little monkeys! I have my hospital bag 80% packed, but have only put in cotton wool for Bertie so must do their little bag this weekend.

Thanks for the info Missy, hope mine comes through nice and quick and Herbert still needs a few things.



Dragonfly said:


> coco I have a nikon D3000 with VR lens kit. Its easy to use, but in saying that theres so much I dont know how to do on it but you can take pictures on it effortlessly without having to set things when you have the vr lens on auto. Loads of other settings to. Theres newer ones out now as i got mine last dec for myself for xmas. .

DF, thank you so much, I am thinking of treating myself to a leaving work pressie :) Your pictures are amazing and I still think you should take it further one day! x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hope all is going well you&me......any updates???


----------



## Dragonfly

Not much I can do I dont know much just what I see and like i take pics. you cant go wrong with nikon or cannon dlsr. 

this baby in me maybe small but dam its strong! Ouching and gasping here!


----------



## Betheney

Oh yeah, I have a canon 500D, I don't know if its the same model no. in the UK or not.


----------



## Kellycool

Wow, congrats Bushtwins on the boys!! And I agree, your wife is one incredible woman!!!!!

Danni, how very exciting!!!! Babies really are coming now hey, April you are going to be busy with the updates 

Jo that is amazing, did you go to Hillcrest?? What year did you matriculate?


----------



## Mei190

Congrats Bushtwins xx

My goodness, the babies are all starting to come now! It makes me worry as I haven't started to even arrange stuff yet. Guess I should start packing a bag in about a week or so. Don't want to be completely unprepared! I will leave the unpacking of the babies things for a bit closer to the time I think.


----------



## MissyMojo

my bags are all packed - with the exception of food n drinks -snacks etc and my notes -


----------



## majm1241

Kelly sounds like it!! Lol

Congrats Bushtwins!! I will update later when I get on my laptop.

Thinking of you you&me!! 

AFM, I am not feeling good again! Back was hurting bad last night and I woke up all night long with a sore throat! :cry: Damn sinus infection/allergies again!! :growlmad: My head is stuffy and the drainage is makingme nauseous!!! Blech Wish I could take my allergy meds! :( It's gonna turn into another cold!!! They always do!!

I think I have officially started nesting!! I washed all of Bryelle's clothes and blankets yesterday. Today I plan on organizing now.


----------



## Lenka

Aw, good luck you&me...fingers crossed for you!!! Congrats bushtwins!!! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

dam it" we took advantage of william being away with his grandparents and had some nookie, now i am sore and convinced baby is dead and if its not then its coming out or something in the next day! I hate this! i was like this all the way through with william to, convinced sex will kill baby even though we where not like rabbits at it . I am sore ! i didnt get baby one out that way and i dont know how the hell baby 2 will come out there. TMI sorry.


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats to Bushtwins and good luck for you&me! I hope all the new ones and their moms are doing great and are healthy and happy

Today is tuesday which means my ticker moves up a week to week 33. I can't wait for 35. I just have in my head thats a big week. and then 35 and 6 days I move to the last box. I think next week when I find out my c-section date I'm going to change my last ticker that just is a count down but leave the other 2 since they tell me about development and just because I'm going in a week early doesn't mean it speeds up the development.

Anyways 7 weeks left but with the c-section being planned for me its actually just 6!


----------



## Happyhayley

OH! and I'm finally 49 days left...not a big deal but makes me feel good


----------



## Bartness

I called in sick to work today...decided that 10 days in a row to work is just to much. I plan on doing nothing all day long, just sit on couch watching tv/movies and surfing the web. 

Congrats bushtwins


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats on your boys bushtwins :)

had my scan and all was fine, chunk is estimated now to weigh 5lbs 8oz which is nice and average :)

hospital are still not happy with the ctg's. Finally got some answers and basically he is not active enough for their liking and his heartbeat doesn't accelarate enough when he does move. But she did say that "could" be normal for me. She also told me to ask my consultant what his plan is for me whether he wants to let me go naturally to term or if I will be induced early :)

so I am back to hospital for anther trace tomorrow. Oh and my feet have gone a bit puffy!!


----------



## GossipGirly

oooo i wonder how many days i have left...

EDIT - ooo 38!


----------



## Kellycool

DF you sound like you worry to much hunni-I promise promise promise sex will not harm your baby. We dtd loads with ashton and he came out fine, no head dents LOL and had to be induced as it didnt even work to get him out after 37 weeks.. Maybe you are sore because you havent done it in a while and so those muscles had a little work out?! Sorry you are so scared.. And baby will come out just the way he/she is meant to and how is safest according to midwives-be it natural or c sec so try relax, have a cup of tea and smile at the thought of holding your beautiful baby soon!!! Thinking of you

Sophie, let us know how it goes tomorrow. Hayley I also thought like 35 was a big week  Glad you managed to get a day off Bartness

Loves and hugs ladies
xxx

Oh and how embarassing, after my rant yest-hubby has just told me that my friend was in touch with him today about bbay shower so I asume they are waiting for my mom to arrive which is what they did with Ashton and now I feel like a right tit!!! STUPID hormones


----------



## Dragonfly

I only worry when i have sex even though i know its ok we done a lot of it last time . very uncomfortable!


----------



## Kellycool

Ya, I feel a bit like a beached whale when we dtd hahaha..


----------



## shyfox1988

omg finally found this thread i wondered where it'd disapeared to.

hope everyones doing ok xXx


----------



## pinklizzy

Just had visit from the HV-she seemed really nice and friendly. Will see her again after being discharged from midwives.
Baby has been super active today after a few quietish days, been having lots more BH's too, assume that's what they are anyway, quite uncomfortable!


----------



## Happyhayley

I have sort of stopped all sex with my husband. It's extremely awkward in pretty much every position and plus because I'm having a scheduled date I really do not want to go early and I know theres a very small chance this would happen but because they say have sex when your overdue I don't want to kick start anything. 

Not that its very hard to avoid it since its not really all that fun right now anyways but I know my husband is not very pleased about this.


----------



## Bartness

Im thinking about calling up L&D here soon. Jaxon has been really quite this morning...had a glass of apple juice and laid on couch for about 1.5 hours counted maybe only 5 or 6 movements in that time and not very strong ones....Im worried.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think the same hayley, afraid of starting it off. Plus I am so not feeling attractive with my big belly!


----------



## Bartness

Ok so about 5 minutes after I post my last message...the little brat starts going nuts...I'm sure he is ok now.


----------



## MissyMojo

hugs bartness - try something colder? icy water or ice cream??

hubbys at work tonite so i had chinese for tea- i think nudger liked it cos they went wild - but now have hiccups - poor child x


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, the little stinker! LOL :hugs:

I feel like crap with this head cold I have again, but the smell of my Turkey baking in the oven is Delicious! :cloud9: Can't wait until Dinner time!


----------



## Dragonfly

I ended up in hospital feeling like a fool last time when william didnt move for a while, then when i got there soon as they got the doppler out he kicked it! doh! lol they do that they go quiet to make you crap yourself.


----------



## Bartness

Ohhhh Chinese!! I think I'll have some left over Chinese for lunch, along with a nice ice cold cream soda. Random thought of day, I miss China (lived there for one year, teaching English in Huangshi, Hubei). 

Turkey sounds good too...hmmm...maybe Friday I'll have to try cooking my first turkey....


----------



## majm1241

Bartness I use this recipe:

https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Perfect-Turkey/Detail.aspx

It is SO GOOD and SUPER easy! The Aromas are AMAZING!!!

Being that it is getting cold outside made me want a Thanksgiving Dinner early! :haha:


----------



## Bartness

OOHHH, that sounds amazing!! I'll definetly be trying that recipe out!


----------



## majm1241

You will not be disappointed! :thumbup:


----------



## weezyweu

congratulations bush twins


----------



## you&me

Thank you everyone!! I really appreciate your support :hugs:

I woke up at just after midnight in a pool of water, which came gushing out even more as I stood up...I now know what it feels like when waters break!!! I had been having back ache for a few days, but thought nothing of it, and had gone to bed with what felt like period pains.

Labour ward had me go straight into a delivery room, put on a trace, swabs, bloods etc done, belly was tightening quite a bit, and baby not showing much movement, I started being sick and my blood pressure went through the roof...they admitted me and did a scan this morning.

Scan showed babies estimated weight at 6lbs :thumbup: which is really good for 35+2, front waters are still intact...they say it is my hind waters that have gone, they are happey to hold out on delivery (I am meant to be having an elective section)...I asked them to let me go home, rather than keeping me in until baby either makes an appearance, or anything else happens which forces delivery...so I am finally home, tummy is very tender, the period pains are still there...but I am being closely monitored and at the smallest sign then I have to go back in...they think as the waters went baby shifted down more which could have caused it to seal for now, baby is quite far head down.

So for now it is just a waiting game!!


----------



## Kellycool

Gald all is ok Danni and she is still baking  Look after yourself, it's all just sooo exciting x

Mmmmmm, all this talk of turkey is making me HUNGRY


----------



## majm1241

Thinking of you Dani! :hugs:

Kelly, try smelling it baking! OMG I cannot WAIT until Dinner time! :haha: But Jace has soccer tonight so we can't eat until AFTER soccer! :cry:


----------



## Kayley

Glad you have been allowed home for a bit you&me and hope you arn't in too much pain.

I had a 32 week scan today to check my placenta has moved up (which is has) so I can have a natural birth! I am pooping myself though as they said babys head is big and the estimated weight is 4lb 11oz already! 

Soooo scared of giving birth :(


----------



## makeithappen

Kayley said:


> Glad you have been allowed home for a bit you&me and hope you arn't in too much pain.
> 
> I had a 32 week scan today to check my placenta has moved up (which is has) so I can have a natural birth! I am pooping myself though as they said babys head is big and the estimated weight is 4lb 11oz already!
> 
> Soooo scared of giving birth :(

at my antenatal class last week midwife said a big baby is better to give birth to as it aplies more pressure therefore helps itself out! she had experienced giving birth herself to a small baby....4lb something and a larger baby and said by far the small baby was really hard to get out lol! 

so id say not to worry to much :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

Great news Dani, they said the same thing about the baby's head sealing it too! I had another leak a few weeks ago, at the same time he went breech. Coincidence, I think not!

Keep her cooking x x x


----------



## Cocobelle

Really pleased that everything is ok Danni and that little Miss is safe to keep baking for a little while longer. She is already a good weight though!

Kelly, I did go to Hillcrest High (and Hillcrest Primary and Forest Hills too) but I left when my family moved over here half way through std8 (or at least that was what it was called then). Are you moving back to the Hillcrest area?

AFM: Been to see the MW today and she thinks Herbert is head down :happydance: I am having a scan tomorrow which will confirm things so fingers crossed! I am measuring at 34 weeks though, so 2 weeks behind which is odd as I am usually a week ahead. The MW did say that it could be because baby has moved positions, we shall see tomorrow. It will be interesting to see how much Bertie weighs now.


----------



## Dragonfly

my baby is smalll 4lbs plus they said. 

I can feel pressure really loads on my bladder and pelvic area like its all going to bust down there!


----------



## forgodssake

makeithappen said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> Glad you have been allowed home for a bit you&me and hope you arn't in too much pain.
> 
> I had a 32 week scan today to check my placenta has moved up (which is has) so I can have a natural birth! I am pooping myself though as they said babys head is big and the estimated weight is 4lb 11oz already!
> 
> Soooo scared of giving birth :(
> 
> at my antenatal class last week midwife said a big baby is better to give birth to as it aplies more pressure therefore helps itself out! she had experienced giving birth herself to a small baby....4lb something and a larger baby and said by far the small baby was really hard to get out lol!
> 
> so id say not to worry to much :thumbup:Click to expand...

My DD's were 8lb 5.5oz and 6lb 1oz and the bigger of the two was definitely easier to push out ;)

Congrats to *bushtwins* 

Take it easy *you&me*

Hugs to everyone else :D

AFM - I am a first class MONG!! Went to my "345" madwife appointment only to discover that I should have been there at 930 this morning - I had looked at the time of my appointment on the 5th August!! Was gutted as I havent been for 5 weeks and even though I dont think for one moment there are any problems its nice to have that reassurance from a trained professional!

Thankfully my madwife is lovely and is gonna squeeze me in at the start of her appointments on Thursday.


----------



## Dragonfly

oh god I am fecked in labour then, william was big and hard to get out had to go to emerg c section so this one will hurt as its smaller??


----------



## makeithappen

my baby is only tiny too! they say she'll only be about 6lb something at full term!


----------



## makeithappen

its not that it will hurt more its just harder cos they dont have the weight behind them to force themselves out. makes sense when you think about it!


----------



## Dragonfly

humm your having a girl maybe mine is to. I think by full term it will be just over 6 or about that. WIlliam was 8 13 and i was much bigger and rounder with him.


----------



## makeithappen

tbh im trying to just tell myself that, during the labour i *will *deal with whatever happens, no matter how scary or awful it is at the time because thats what we do isnt it....things are thrown at us and we always get through the other side, where as if we were told before hand what was gona happen we'd say theres noway i will get through this. its happened to me in my life loads, so im just using this attitude to help me through the coming weeks......its working so far :haha: lets hope it continues! 

Hmm you never know that could very well be a little girl in there doing all the wriggling...not long now to wait before you know, and we see loads of pics lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh and you will see pics dont you worry haha lol 

I am trying not to think about it it is best to go with the flow and not get worked up. Last time i didnt know whatr to expect and this time i kinda do but hope it gpes differently. I look forward to after feeding and meeting baby, I know thats the best part in the world when its all over and worth it.


----------



## makeithappen

yeah i think that attitude is best, its the only way or id be pulling my hair out and having panick attacks about it! 

Cant wait to see everyones baby pics on here! it'll be surreal when it will be baby talk instead of pregnancy talk :haha:....then the new stresses begin....but i just cant wait!!


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> oh god I am fecked in labour then, william was big and hard to get out had to go to emerg c section so this one will hurt as its smaller??

It wont necessarily hurt more, just may be harder to push out - my smaller DD needed help with forceps.


----------



## forgodssake

:headspin::headspin::headspin:

OMG

We are having babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

forgodssake said:


> :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> OMG
> 
> We are having babies!!!!!!!!

I know :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

you know it hasnt sunk in on me yet! wtf after 34 weeks you think it would! haha. Same with William i didnt get it till he was born it seemed weird.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well ladies....my little Maddy is NOT little. Went to my dr's appt today and he told me the results of the growth scan, the tech was wrong about her being around 6 lbs, comparing her measurments at 20 weeks and yesterdays scan my dr says she is closer to 9 lbs(give or take a lb). Also they found that my fluid was low, mine was a 7 and it should be closer to 10. So now I am going to NST's twice a weeks plus ultrasounds each time to check fluids. Also he checked my cervix and its still thick and closed tight. He says if Maddy keeps getting bigger and my cervix does nothing within the next couple of weeks i am having a c section. But he wont let me go past 39 weeks. One good thing about today, during the fluids check we got to see her little face. She was opening and closing her mouth and sticking her tongue out :) it was adorable! ALSO, the tech commented on the amount of hair she is going to have, because the hair has lots of calcium in it it shows up on the us, and let me tell you, this baby is NOT going to be bald! lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Anyone.....i have gotten the worst heartburn all night and have had no sleep.....i ended up getting up and vomitting, and have felt nauseous ever since and just generally crappy. 

Im also getting really bad upper back pain, which seems to be tied in with heartburn.

I feel so sick and like i constantly want to throw up, with basically constant heartburn.

What is going on???? :'(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats on the twins!

And keep her cooking Danni :)


----------



## GossipGirly

ShanandBoc said:


> Anyone.....i have gotten the worst heartburn all night and have had no sleep.....i ended up getting up and vomitting, and have felt nauseous ever since and just generally crappy.
> 
> Im also getting really bad upper back pain, which seems to be tied in with heartburn.
> 
> I feel so sick and like i constantly want to throw up, with basically constant heartburn.
> 
> What is going on???? :'(


I had thsat the other night, aweful :( worst heartburn ever seince getting preg x


----------



## ShanandBoc

:( i actually feel so sick...luckily im off to a MW app now so will have a chat to her.


----------



## forgodssake

ShanandBoc said:


> Anyone.....i have gotten the worst heartburn all night and have had no sleep.....i ended up getting up and vomitting, and have felt nauseous ever since and just generally crappy.
> 
> Im also getting really bad upper back pain, which seems to be tied in with heartburn.
> 
> I feel so sick and like i constantly want to throw up, with basically constant heartburn.
> 
> What is going on???? :'(

Have you tried milk to ease the heartburn? I often get it to thepoint of bring sick :(

Is the back pain across your shoulder blades?


----------



## rowleypolie

all boys born so far!! when will the first little girl be born?? i dont think it will be me- because she seems quite happy in there- and i dont have any family here for a few weeks still- so i guess its a good thing she seems happy! but my SIL is thinking about coming out on the 18th so then i would be happy going early!


----------



## weezyweu

9IB Beauty that is huge at this time!!! I thought my daughter was big when she was 6ib 6 at 4 weeks early!!!!

Glad all well you&me keep her cooking a bit longer. I'm happy that once at 36 weeks Leo can come whenever he likes - daughter was fine at 36 +1 no help needed home within 6 hrs. Going on a tour of sons new secondary school for net year today but back killing me and period type pains and feel soooo sick.

After reading the posts though you are all the same I guess it's cause we are coming to the end. Roll on Novemeber!!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Shan I had the same thing on Monday night-SEVER heartburn and this terrible pain across my shoulders, like almost my lungs kinda thing.. WHAT IS IT.. And I am nauseas as hell as well.. But I remember, despite all this missing being preg after Ash was born so I am trying to enjoy it 

BLB, nice size hun wow!!! I have scan on fri so will be able to share what they think.. 

As for those scared of labour and baby sizes, I didnt find the pushing part bad tbh cos it's like last minute and you know you going to meet baby. For me, it was those friggin contractions and I dont think baby size matters for those?? Could be wrong though lol..

Danni how you feeling today? 

Jo, I also went to forest view primary as did my hubby and he went to hillcrest high too-although we only got togther loooong after school. We have bought in Winston Park and cant WAIT to move into our house!!!! SMALL world, was telling him last night about you and he had a similar thing with a guy on a runners forum he is on.. Never far away from a hillcrest person hey hahahaha!!! Hope yourscan goes well today, glad herb has turned 

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, I have a memory like a sieve xxx


----------



## sparky32

bushtwins said:


> Morning ladies my wifes waters broke last night at 11.30 at 33 + 4! our twin boys were born naturally with out painkillers at 7.32 and 7.40 this morning. Unfortunatley we don't know freddie and charlies weights yet as they have been whisked off to special baby care, they are however doing very well x

:happydance: :happydance: Big congratulations Bushtwins, hope your boys are doing well and your getting lots and lots of cozzies from them both. Its great to hear more good news. Not be long now ladies, the countdown is well and truly on. Are you all on Mat Leave? 

Can't wait to hear of more safe arrivals xxx


----------



## pichi

Not long till mat leave starts now. Woohoo! I can't believe we are all going to be seeing our little ones soon!

Eeek!


----------



## MissyMojo

im feeling a bit 'weird' today - cant put it into words, just feel off :?


----------



## you&me

Kellycool said:


> Danni how you feeling today?

:hugs: I am feeling 'okay' thanks...happier after a night in my own bed, was still being sick last night, and tummy is really tender and crampy today.

Have just found out this morning that we have been given the thumbs up for our mutual house exchange, so we should be moving on the 23rd of this month...this little girl better keep cooking until the week after when my elective section should be!! Legs crossed :haha:

Hope you're all okay?

Seems there are a few of us struggling along to the finishing line.


----------



## Dragonfly

blugh feel like crap could go back to bed. bLLLAHH! hope you all still holding in there. Got a new phone attempting to work it, dosnt seem to hard. its an lg gt350 town, sounds like some sort of car to me.


----------



## ShanandBoc

forgodssake said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Anyone.....i have gotten the worst heartburn all night and have had no sleep.....i ended up getting up and vomitting, and have felt nauseous ever since and just generally crappy.
> 
> Im also getting really bad upper back pain, which seems to be tied in with heartburn.
> 
> I feel so sick and like i constantly want to throw up, with basically constant heartburn.
> 
> What is going on???? :'(
> 
> Have you tried milk to ease the heartburn? I often get it to thepoint of bring sick :(
> 
> Is the back pain across your shoulder blades?Click to expand...

Hi 

I ended up getting something for the heartburn, worked wonders (Milanta) was such a relief, but felt nauseous all day....the return of morning sickness my MW said :nope:

Yeh the pain was across my shoulder blades, i thought it must have had something to do with the heartburn.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Kellycool said:


> Shan I had the same thing on Monday night-SEVER heartburn and this terrible pain across my shoulders, like almost my lungs kinda thing.. WHAT IS IT.. And I am nauseas as hell as well.. But I remember, despite all this missing being preg after Ash was born so I am trying to enjoy it

Yeh same. was torture. x Felt like my lungs too, good way of explaining it


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

It is getting exciting now - were all in the last few weeks!! :happydance:

Nice too hear from you Sparky - how you keeping? :hugs: I started Mat leave Monday - but haven't had any rest yet as been so busy decorating/buying/sorting in readiness (although Im nowhere near ready yet!!)

Heartburn is a b**ch!! Especially at night and when I lay on my right side (which is the side I sleep on typically!!)

Good news on your exchange Dani - but OMG your gonna be busy!! Make sure you rest whenever you can-- get Allan and his mates to do as much as they can - and you just be the co-ordinator :thumbup:

BHB - Ive heard that bigger babies are easier too 'push' out too - so take it as a blessing :flower:

Right I have too crack on with the paintbrush :(

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> Jo, I also went to forest view primary as did my hubby and he went to hillcrest high too-although we only got togther loooong after school. We have bought in Winston Park and cant WAIT to move into our house!!!! SMALL world, was telling him last night about you and he had a similar thing with a guy on a runners forum he is on.. Never far away from a hillcrest person hey hahahaha!!! Hope yourscan goes well today, glad herb has turned

Whoa! Very small world! Well when you get back make sure you take some piccies of the area to send back to me as its been so long since I have been back! Winston Park is a lovely area, no wonder you can't wait!



sparky32 said:


> :happydance: :happydance: Big congratulations Bushtwins, hope your boys are doing well and your getting lots and lots of cozzies from them both. Its great to hear more good news. Not be long now ladies, the countdown is well and truly on. Are you all on Mat Leave?
> 
> Can't wait to hear of more safe arrivals xxx

Hi Sparky honey, always lovely to see you! Hope you are doing ok. I am almost on ML, should have finished up on Friday but had a few snags so didn't quite get done. Only a few more days to go :)

AFM:*I am 36 weeks today* :happydance:

I have a scan this afternoon and as long as Herbert is head down I shall start on the RLT so that by the time I am full term (NEXT WEEK!!!!!)it can be all systems a gogo!


----------



## Dragonfly

shan i hate that pain in shoulders its like you swallowed a brick! I have bad heart burn, i have rennies but they dont last long on it. I had it much worse with william and it made me throw up it was so bad! lost teeth from the acid i threw up every day,. yuk. when your baby is born immediately its gone and you will notice that! so weird not feeling sick after and sitting there in hospital waiting for the heartburn that dosnt come.


----------



## Kellycool

Cocobelle said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Jo, I also went to forest view primary as did my hubby and he went to hillcrest high too-although we only got togther loooong after school. We have bought in Winston Park and cant WAIT to move into our house!!!! SMALL world, was telling him last night about you and he had a similar thing with a guy on a runners forum he is on.. Never far away from a hillcrest person hey hahahaha!!! Hope yourscan goes well today, glad herb has turned
> 
> Whoa! Very small world! Well when you get back make sure you take some piccies of the area to send back to me as its been so long since I have been back! Winston Park is a lovely area, no wonder you can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: Big congratulations Bushtwins, hope your boys are doing well and your getting lots and lots of cozzies from them both. Its great to hear more good news. Not be long now ladies, the countdown is well and truly on. Are you all on Mat Leave?
> 
> Can't wait to hear of more safe arrivals xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Sparky honey, always lovely to see you! Hope you are doing ok. I am almost on ML, should have finished up on Friday but had a few snags so didn't quite get done. Only a few more days to go :)
> 
> AFM:*I am 36 weeks today* :happydance:
> 
> I have a scan this afternoon and as long as Herbert is head down I shall start on the RLT so that by the time I am full term (NEXT WEEK!!!!!)it can be all systems a gogo!Click to expand...

I will do 

I started on the RLT at 32 weeks and on Fri I go up to 3 cups a day. I think I oculd possibly be addicted to it, it's sooo yummy!!

Just had mw appt and AGAIN they gave me the whole 'interesting I can hear heartbeat in more than one place, hmmmmm'... And I had sugar in my urine but she said she will check it again in 2 weeks (surely too late then??).. She was in such a rush. Was supposed to bet 10.30 but she phoned to ask me to come in at 10 which I did but landed up waiting till 10.30 anyway.. 

Babba measuring bang on 35 weeks although I know that is hardly any indication. 

I HATE heartburn and WISH I could get something else for it as rennies/gaviscon doesnt work at all..

Enjoy the painting LOL-looking forward to the pics x


----------



## forgodssake

Shan - I get the back pain too and usually get OH to massage it out. Glad you got something for the heartburn though :)

Anyone else suffering from restless leg syndrome - I think I might kill someone soon!!!!

My bubs is being naughty today as I haven't felt much movement. Have felt some and what I have felt is normal but I think I might just be stressing because I haven't seen the madwife for so long ( since 29 weeks )!!!

Seeing her in the morning though so can get some reassurance then. 

Hugs to all
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am shaking my legs at the mo, i get it at night when i am sitting watching tv, also that creepy itch that goes on legs. Its very iratating!


----------



## anna matronic

Morning Ladies :)

Sparky lovely to hear from you. Hope you are doing well :)

Shan I too have had horrendous heartburn the past 2 nights where I go all hot and think I am going to be sick.

35 weeks today :happydance: Congrats to Pichi and Silas too on the milestone :hugs:

I have reached pure uncomfortable status now. Have decided I hate being pregnant to the point of never going though it again :haha: I am even struggling to put my knickers on without falling over! Yes I know I should just sit down :D

Well I went to the hospital this morning for my review after yesterday and another CTG. I did as I was told and scoffed a Whispa bar and some lucozade. Chunk was good and responded well so got a decent trace after only 20 minutes.

Midwife did say after I asked that it isn't normal that I have to eat refined sugar to get Chunks heart responding properly, but his heart is fine. She suggested it could be becasue I am not 100% myself or a bit dehydrated. I am wondering if I have low sugar levels as after my GTT my levels were 4.2 which is the very low end of normal. If I have low sugar then this would surely affect Chunk too and make him less energetic maybe?

Something to mention to the consultant on Friday anyway :)


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> blugh feel like crap could go back to bed. bLLLAHH! hope you all still holding in there. Got a new phone attempting to work it, dosnt seem to hard. its an lg gt350 town, sounds like some sort of car to me.


I have a new phone too! One of those samsung galaxies!


----------



## ssmith1503

Congrats Bushtwins on the birth of your twins, hope you are doing well. 

Danni, I hope little one manages to hang on a little longer, you've done fab so far! I'm moving house on the 26th of October and having a stretch and sweep on the 27th! Why do we do it to ourselves haha. 

Glad to hear everyones doing well though apart from the heartburn etc x


----------



## GossipGirly

bleh RLT is minging!! staarted on 1 cup a day but its bloody horrible, tastes like dishwater... doesnt help that I let it get a bit cold! x


----------



## Kellycool

I add a sugar and makes it yummy. Well I love it but then I love green tea too so perhaps I am just weird haha!


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo sugar I will try that, I love green tea mind just not this stuff x


----------



## Betheney

I love wheat grass. Mmmmmmmm nom nom nom


----------



## Dragonfly

quite pissed at my dad. I mean I know my parents parenting style is different from mine but some of the stuff they do around WIlliam pisses me off. My dad knows fine well my son is scared of the piano and the sound of a key has him runniung and crying, so my dad things this is great to see him do this and i asked him several times to stop as william was getting nervsou and looking somewhere to hide. I eventually bit his head off as he wasnt listening then got a cheeky answer back "what is there a rule you cant touch the piano" to which I said you know dam rightly it scares him your laughing and looking at him thats not fair! 

they used to do that on my sis,scare her and laugh which i do not think is one bloody bit funny! thats nasty. 

Was like teh other day when he was in their car for a few mins when my mum fancied paying attention to him after 3 months of ignoring him. he hit the horn, so he got scolded and shouted at several times and called bold! poeple want him to do it, they show him where horn is he does it and gets scolded? he is a toddler ffs he is going to do that and its not bold. Another barney over that,. 

and they wonder why he has never been near their house!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats bushtwins x


----------



## sparky32

Cocobelle said:


> Hi Sparky honey, always lovely to see you! Hope you are doing ok. I am almost on ML, should have finished up on Friday but had a few snags so didn't quite get done. Only a few more days to go :)




lolpants said:


> Nice too hear from you Sparky - how you keeping? :hugs: I started Mat leave Monday - but haven't had any rest yet as been so busy decorating/buying/sorting in readiness (although Im nowhere near ready yet!!)




anna matronic said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> Sparky lovely to hear from you. Hope you are doing well :)



I'm doing better girls thankyou, think i'm starting to find a peaceful place in my life where i can be with Grace. Come on you should be off work feet up, cup of tea in hand and in the other a nice big slice of cake haha thats what i imagined i would be doing once i had finished.
Never mind decorating and shopping, leave that to daddy haha.

Take care ladies and can't wait to see the pictures of all those gorgeous sparklers xxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

sparky32 said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sparky honey, always lovely to see you! Hope you are doing ok. I am almost on ML, should have finished up on Friday but had a few snags so didn't quite get done. Only a few more days to go :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Nice too hear from you Sparky - how you keeping? :hugs: I started Mat leave Monday - but haven't had any rest yet as been so busy decorating/buying/sorting in readiness (although Im nowhere near ready yet!!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :)
> Sparky lovely to hear from you. Hope you are doing well :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing better girls thankyou, think i'm starting to find a peaceful place in my life where i can be with Grace. Come on you should be off work feet up, cup of tea in hand and in the other a nice big slice of cake haha thats what i imagined i would be doing once i had finished.
> Never mind decorating and shopping, leave that to daddy haha.
> 
> Take care ladies and can't wait to see the pictures of all those gorgeous sparklers xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> silas- dh wants a new car too and the reason i wont let him get one is money! cars are so expensive! and he doesnt want to trade in our current car he just wants another car- and something manly and new and expensive- like a new truck or something- looking at $700 a month payments....yeah right!

Bleh! We got a SUV-type car, for more space for babies and baby essentials when you go somewhere. But its definitely only a 5 seater, but with 2 car seats it makes it tight. But we are happy with it .. our payments are going to be $303 a month. Its a used car - was nearly $7000 without interest.



blkhairbeauty said:


> We need to get a more reliable car too, its just hard because we are on a tight budget as it is.
> 
> I have been getting "hot flashes" too. I can't seem to cool down. Thankfully fall is finally her in Utah and its cooling down, its SOOOO nice :)

I definitely understand this blkhairbeauty! We are on a rather tight budget, even more so now. We wont be doing anything "fun" for sometime. Once I get a job, which will be SOON. We will be alright. But until then? Bleh, I don't even want to think about it! Lol.



Kellycool said:


> Hi Silas:winkwink:

Hey!!! :wave:



bushtwins said:


> Morning ladies my wifes waters broke last night at 11.30 at 33 + 4! our twin boys were born naturally with out painkillers at 7.32 and 7.40 this morning. Unfortunatley we don't know freddie and charlies weights yet as they have been whisked off to special baby care, they are however doing very well x

Congrats! xx



majm1241 said:


> Kelly sounds like it!! Lol
> 
> Congrats Bushtwins!! I will update later when I get on my laptop.
> 
> Thinking of you you&me!!
> 
> AFM, I am not feeling good again! Back was hurting bad last night and I woke up all night long with a sore throat! :cry: Damn sinus infection/allergies again!! :growlmad: My head is stuffy and the drainage is makingme nauseous!!! Blech Wish I could take my allergy meds! :( It's gonna turn into another cold!!! They always do!!
> 
> I think I have officially started nesting!! I washed all of Bryelle's clothes and blankets yesterday. Today I plan on organizing now.

I have started to ask myself ... where is my nesting? :( It needs to kick in ASAP.



Dragonfly said:


> dam it" we took advantage of william being away with his grandparents and had some nookie, now i am sore and convinced baby is dead and if its not then its coming out or something in the next day! I hate this! i was like this all the way through with william to, convinced sex will kill baby even though we where not like rabbits at it . I am sore ! i didnt get baby one out that way and i dont know how the hell baby 2 will come out there. TMI sorry.

I am sorry, but this made me LOL. I feel so heavy and uncomfortable after sex its just ********. And now I get BH contractions back to back for like 10 minutes after sex too! Annoying.



you&me said:


> Thank you everyone!! I really appreciate your support :hugs:
> 
> I woke up at just after midnight in a pool of water, which came gushing out even more as I stood up...I now know what it feels like when waters break!!! I had been having back ache for a few days, but thought nothing of it, and had gone to bed with what felt like period pains.
> 
> Labour ward had me go straight into a delivery room, put on a trace, swabs, bloods etc done, belly was tightening quite a bit, and baby not showing much movement, I started being sick and my blood pressure went through the roof...they admitted me and did a scan this morning.
> 
> Scan showed babies estimated weight at 6lbs :thumbup: which is really good for 35+2, front waters are still intact...they say it is my hind waters that have gone, they are happey to hold out on delivery (I am meant to be having an elective section)...I asked them to let me go home, rather than keeping me in until baby either makes an appearance, or anything else happens which forces delivery...so I am finally home, tummy is very tender, the period pains are still there...but I am being closely monitored and at the smallest sign then I have to go back in...they think as the waters went baby shifted down more which could have caused it to seal for now, baby is quite far head down.
> 
> So for now it is just a waiting game!!

Good luck hon!! xx I hope she sticks for a bit longer!! 



blkhairbeauty said:


> Well ladies....my little Maddy is NOT little. Went to my dr's appt today and he told me the results of the growth scan, the tech was wrong about her being around 6 lbs, comparing her measurments at 20 weeks and yesterdays scan my dr says she is closer to 9 lbs(give or take a lb). Also they found that my fluid was low, mine was a 7 and it should be closer to 10. So now I am going to NST's twice a weeks plus ultrasounds each time to check fluids. Also he checked my cervix and its still thick and closed tight. He says if Maddy keeps getting bigger and my cervix does nothing within the next couple of weeks i am having a c section. But he wont let me go past 39 weeks. One good thing about today, during the fluids check we got to see her little face. She was opening and closing her mouth and sticking her tongue out :) it was adorable! ALSO, the tech commented on the amount of hair she is going to have, because the hair has lots of calcium in it it shows up on the us, and let me tell you, this baby is NOT going to be bald! lol

Wow blkhair! That sounds much too crazy. Hopefully the scan is a little off or something. Do bigger babies run in your family??



Dragonfly said:


> quite pissed at my dad. I mean I know my parents parenting style is different from mine but some of the stuff they do around WIlliam pisses me off. My dad knows fine well my son is scared of the piano and the sound of a key has him runniung and crying, so my dad things this is great to see him do this and i asked him several times to stop as william was getting nervsou and looking somewhere to hide. I eventually bit his head off as he wasnt listening then got a cheeky answer back "what is there a rule you cant touch the piano" to which I said you know dam rightly it scares him your laughing and looking at him thats not fair!
> 
> they used to do that on my sis,scare her and laugh which i do not think is one bloody bit funny! thats nasty.
> 
> Was like teh other day when he was in their car for a few mins when my mum fancied paying attention to him after 3 months of ignoring him. he hit the horn, so he got scolded and shouted at several times and called bold! poeple want him to do it, they show him where horn is he does it and gets scolded? he is a toddler ffs he is going to do that and its not bold. Another barney over that,.
> 
> and they wonder why he has never been near their house!

Wow DF, that sounds like a bunch of crap. I would be upset as well. I get upset when people laugh at scaring my son. He is rather shy and jumpy - he literally shakes a ton when he is scared - and he does this mainly around new people. He prefers his mommy or daddy most of the time - but people think its funny to like screech or make loud noises at him and nearly give him a heart attack. Its not really funny at all. :shrug:

---

Well Madelyn is very high up today - feels as if she is trying to come up my throat. I hate it. Still having my extreme pelvic pain! Ridiculous honestly. I am surely convinced this baby is not staying in until November! Even if she wants to - I don't think my body will make it. And that is honest.

When will you ladies start getting checked? My MW doesn't start checking until 37 weeks. So I have a bit more time still. Unless I start having regular contractions or something. 

We got a new car yesterday.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6e/98-00_Isuzu_Rodeo.jpg/800px-98-00_Isuzu_Rodeo.jpg

This isn't our actual car - but ours is same color and everything.

Its nice ... like it so far. :)


----------



## majm1241

Silas, I am sure your nesting will kick in too any day now! :thumbup: Love the new car! I have a Pathfinder we got in June and it seats 7! I LOVE it! We also got a new Titan in March and having these vehicles are SO MUCH more convenient! Upgraded form an Xterra and a Mitsubishi Gallant.


----------



## Kellycool

AWESOME CAR!!!!! Wow 
When you say get checked, do you mean like internals? If so then we dont get those unless under special care I dont think? We are offered a membrane sweep at 41 weeks at thats the 1st invasive part I remember from my last preg..


----------



## Lolly W

Hi all,

I've had a letter from my GP today asking me to make an appointment to have the flu jab. It's just the regular Winter flu jab rather than swine flu but I'm not sure whether to have it or not. Does anyone have any advice / experiences to share?

Off to the hospital tonight for a parent craft class on home birth. Not sure what to expect but will soon see!


----------



## majm1241

Lolly W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had a letter from my GP today asking me to make an appointment to have the flu jab. It's just the regular Winter flu jab rather than swine flu but I'm not sure whether to have it or not. Does anyone have any advice / experiences to share?
> 
> Off to the hospital tonight for a parent craft class on home birth. Not sure what to expect but will soon see!

I had mine done a couple of weeks ago. I did it because I want to take all precautions I can for Bryelle. I DID get every single side affect though! Blech. I feel better now though.


----------



## Bartness

I didnt get it, I declined the flu shot. But here in the US, it includes the H1N1, and that just plan scares me! In the end its a personal choice, and your the only one who can decide if its right or wrong for you.


----------



## Dragonfly

I want your car silas!


----------



## MissyMojo

it was mentioned to me when in uk , but i was b4 12 weeks, when i moved out here to cyprus no one has said anythin about it!!

but then cyprus only had 450 confirmed cases and 0 deaths .... such a little place hardly anyone was affected


----------



## MissyMojo

this is our car - mitsubishi chariot - 7 seater - cept ours is brown not blu
 



Attached Files:







38244800_1.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## weezyweu

Hope all well sparky


----------



## blkhairbeauty

silias I was born at 36 weeks and was 7lb 8 oz, and dh was about the same but he was at 40 weeks, so i have NO idea why she is soooooo big! I even asked if it was possible my dates were wrong, but at the 20 week scan she was measuring only a week or so bigger.


----------



## Dragonfly

I do not have a car but this is my bike.
 



Attached Files:







048 copy (2)hdrre.jpg
File size: 107.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## majm1241

Wow DF! Where you live is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Like in the movies I see here in the US!


----------



## anna matronic

BHB - Is she estimated to weigh 9lbs NOW or at birth? If now I'd ask to have her out now lol x x

I was 7lbs 8oz at 37 weeks. Chunk is on course for about 8lbs going by scan estimate but I know it is not accurate x


----------



## anna matronic

Sparky - I am at home and have been since July cos of school holidays, then got signed off am totally bored.com!!

Also, yesterday I said we might have out first girl Sparkler born and I forgot about Grace so I am sorry if I upset you x x


----------



## you&me

:hugs: to having the beautiful grace now listed on the front page.

I was going to ask the same...9lbs now? Or estimated birth weight?

My little girl was estimated at 6lbs at 35+3...got another scan next tuesday, she seems to be gaining half a pound a week, so if I manage to carry on til my section at 39 weeks, she should be about 8lbs.

I am guessing however, she will weigh in at 7lbs 7ozs :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Silas, I am sure your nesting will kick in too any day now! :thumbup: Love the new car! I have a Pathfinder we got in June and it seats 7! I LOVE it! We also got a new Titan in March and having these vehicles are SO MUCH more convenient! Upgraded form an Xterra and a Mitsubishi Gallant.

Thanks, yeah we wanted something bigger since we have 2 kiddos in carseats!



Kellycool said:


> AWESOME CAR!!!!! Wow
> When you say get checked, do you mean like internals? If so then we dont get those unless under special care I dont think? We are offered a membrane sweep at 41 weeks at thats the 1st invasive part I remember from my last preg..

Thank you. Yes, I mean to get checked for cervix dilation. 



Dragonfly said:


> I want your car silas!

I may just send it to you once we start making the payments on it, lol.



MissyMojo said:


> this is our car - mitsubishi chariot - 7 seater - cept ours is brown not blu

I would love a van, but my OH is completely against it. Lol.


----------



## SilasLove

blkhairbeauty said:


> silias I was born at 36 weeks and was 7lb 8 oz, and dh was about the same but he was at 40 weeks, so i have NO idea why she is soooooo big! I even asked if it was possible my dates were wrong, but at the 20 week scan she was measuring only a week or so bigger.

Wow, well hopefully they are a bit off. They can be. Do you wish to have LO vaginally? Or do you just not care either way? I am absolutely terrified of a c-section! But that is just because I already had my son vaginally, and I would re-do something that I kind of know some stuff about lol. Don't want to be totally lost!


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Wow DF! Where you live is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Like in the movies I see here in the US!

Yeah its nice down there, some say boring but i like scenary, fresh air and green. Even if it does piss down a lot for it i still wouldnt leave. Thats a village a few mile away called Rostrevor I used to live in, that was taken at a place called the Fairy Glen (believed where fairies lived). I lived not far from it I could walk down there every day. I just pass now and pull up on a nice day. 

I havnt been on my bike since march! :cry: its neglected in a shed. I like getting out for me time on it. 

says 1 girl born on first page and 4 babies, did I miss something?


----------



## blkhairbeauty

she is estimated 9 lbs right now! I want to try having her vaginally, but my dr said that if nothing happens with my cervix within the next week or so its c section for sure. Im terrified of having a c section too, but my dr is really good and he delievered me and all my siblings plus all of my uncle's grandbabies. So....next question...any ideas on helping my cervix rippen and all that good stuff i need it to do lol.

And DF, i am completely jealous of your place AND especially your bike *grabs a bib for drool* lol


----------



## Dragonfly

c section is scary but you dont feel a thing. Its a relief after hours of painful labour though from past experience. Spinals scared me though. I hope I dont go that way again. I saved long and hard for my bike when I was pregnancy with william, i had a cruiser before that , actually I had 10 bikes before that haha. I change them alot but this one is the nicest ones i had anyway and worth it. Though looks a state now and needs fixed up as its just sitting there in a shed. My insurance is ......get this..........£50 a year on it! haha.


----------



## rowleypolie

i am totally emotional lately- i just read something on facebook that made me cry- and it was supposed to be positive- is it possible to feel PPD before the baby is born because thats how i feel right now- like i dont want another baby and i dont think i am a good mom and i just want to wallow in misery and sleep all the time- except i have a 2 year old to take care of and i am a full time babysitter for a 10 month old little boy- i am just miserable today! and my dh has to work and he feels like he needs to be here with me


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> i am totally emotional lately- i just read something on facebook that made me cry- and it was supposed to be positive- is it possible to feel PPD before the baby is born because thats how i feel right now- like i dont want another baby and i dont think i am a good mom and i just want to wallow in misery and sleep all the time- except i have a 2 year old to take care of and i am a full time babysitter for a 10 month old little boy- i am just miserable today! and my dh has to work and he feels like he needs to be here with me

I don't know. But if it makes you feel any better, yesterday I had a complete emotional breakdown. I was crying to my 11 month old! :wacko: I was just freaking out about having another baby, and everything else. Just completely lost it for a minute. My OH came up from outside and found me an emotional wreck, lol. It was embarrassing a little. Anyhow, I think its good to get it all out before baby arrives. I kind of know where you are coming from in some ways. :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> So....next question...any ideas on helping my cervix rippen and all that good stuff i need it to do lol.

EPO, lots of :sex: , pineapple is supposed to work but you have to eat a ton of it and only fresh (i would skip this one), bouncing on a birthing or exercise ball

hope it gets things moving- but most people say if baby isnt ready it wont matter much and your cervix wont do anything until shes ready


----------



## anna matronic

bhb-sperm :)


----------



## rowleypolie

silas- how do you do it? this little guy is turning 11 months soon so prob the same age as yours and he is the reason i am so upset- I feel like i have to follow him everywhere and lift him up and down all the time and I am just so tired i cant do it- at least with my 2 year old i can sit down with her toys and keep her attention for an hour or so- but the little man is in a throwing stage and he wont hold his bottle and he gets into everything! all day long i pray for naptime and luckily he takes 2 naps right now (and is sleeping right now)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

rowely, im almost done with the things im making for you. It will help you a bit when you are out this way during the winter times :) if i have time i will make one more thing, but it all depends on my lo and when she is coming lol. and :hugs: everything is ok, i feel overwelmed with my stepson too(he is 15 months), its really hard sometimes and I just sit and cry cause im scared of what is going to happen when Maddy gets here.


----------



## hinkybinky

Dragonfly said:


> says 1 girl born on first page and 4 babies, did I miss something?

Sparky32's beautiful angel baby Grace is our girl, the boys are Tristan (mommy2baby2?), fairygirl's little angel, Max, and the twins who were born a few days ago (bushtwins).


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> bhb-sperm :)


Apparently most effective if swallowed rather than 'applied directly'... according to class leader at our ante-natal classes :haha:


----------



## Betheney

Rowlie - are you miserable everyday? Or just having a really rough day? I think if you have long long periods of sadness for days or longer it might be a concern. But you might just be feeling a little run down and it's finally getting to you.

I had a terrible day yesterday! I spent the whole.day crying, everytime I stopped crying I composed myself but then just cried again. It was horrible! I felt so unbelievably depressed, it was the worst feeling, being in a slump that I couldn't pick myself up out of. So a friend took me shopping and I bought a few baby things and I only cried once and felt so much better once I got out of the house and did something.

Hope you feel better soon

Love


----------



## anna matronic

Really?? Eurgh.

Sayin that if I didn't eurgh at it I probably wouldn't be here :rofl:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> bhb-sperm :)
> 
> 
> Apparently most effective if swallowed rather than 'applied directly'... according to class leader at our ante-natal classes :haha:Click to expand...


sorry, but NOT happening LOL!!!

Spoiler
sorry if tmi, but ever since i got pregnant, that doesnt happen...AT ALL!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

hinkybinky said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> bhb-sperm :)
> 
> 
> Apparently most effective if swallowed rather than 'applied directly'... according to class leader at our ante-natal classes :haha:Click to expand...



Spoiler
WHAT!? REALLY!? I don't want my baby tasting that! :rofl:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

oh i love our discussions sometimes! lol


----------



## anna matronic

:rofl:

Baby tasting that!!! Classic!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

:argh:


----------



## majm1241

:rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

I am sooooooooooooo over pregnancy now. I just want to cry. Can I hide under a rock for the next 4 weeks or so please :cry:


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> I am sooooooooooooo over pregnancy now. I just want to cry. Can I hide under a rock for the next 4 weeks or so please :cry:

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

majm1241 said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooooooooooo over pregnancy now. I just want to cry. Can I hide under a rock for the next 4 weeks or so please :cry:
> 
> :cry: :hugs:Click to expand...

Hell yeh me too.

Is there enough room for me under that rock???


----------



## Betheney

Sorry you ladies are so over it :-( not long now. I keep waiting to see when I hit that wall.... Hopefully its a few weeks away.

Have you ladies bought nappies yet? I have been buying them when they're on sale and I was content on having 150 newborn nappies but then target had a huge baby sale and they were so cheap I bought a box which contains 100, so now I have 250 newborn nappies. I've had so much conflicting information about babies outgrowing newborn nappies at 1 month then babies outgrowing them at 6 months. I think I've bought too many :-( and I was such a psycho buying the cheapest of the cheap I would be so annoyed if any go to waste. How many have you ladies bought?

Love


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just do what im going to do, i got a crap load of diapers from my babyshower(we are talking like 800), most are newborns and 1's but I got a tip from a friend she said when the baby outgrows one size, just take the package back to the store and be like, "my husband got the wrong size". Works like a charm i have heard ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

you cn sell still sealed nappies on ebay too .. . 

Morning Girls - 

hos apt for me today - then mothercare in the afternoon . . . and last anti contraction tablet at 6pm . . .


----------



## anna matronic

What weight do they go up to?


----------



## anna matronic

oooh Missy busy Day :) Good luck. I think I will mostly be sleeping to catch up with not getting sleep now. No matter which way I lie it is painful and the heartburn is awful, nothing has eased it tonight :(

Shan come join me we can have a party :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: for not being able to sleep hunni

:blush: im one of those shameful people who hasnt suffered heartburn, or multiple trips to the loo - once a night does me - about 4am. . .


----------



## hinkybinky

MissyMojo said:


> :blush: im one of those shameful people who hasnt suffered heartburn, or multiple trips to the loo - once a night does me - about 4am. . .

Hate to say it but there's still time... I was still getting up only once a night up until last week, now it's twice at about 1am and 4am and I'm sure will get worse. Think baby's getting a fat head! Loo is downstairs as well. 

You might be one of the lucky ones though (fx)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i get up 4 or 5 times, but then again they are wanting me to drink more fluids to try and help with the low amniotic fluid in there with bubs....more water= more pee.


----------



## you&me

I get up to the toilet at least 5 times a night :dohh:

Plus I wake up everytime I turn over due to my hips behaving like that of an 80 year olds :haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

Betheney said:


> Rowlie - are you miserable everyday? Or just having a really rough day? I think if you have long long periods of sadness for days or longer it might be a concern. But you might just be feeling a little run down and it's finally getting to you.
> 
> I had a terrible day yesterday! I spent the whole.day crying, everytime I stopped crying I composed myself but then just cried again. It was horrible! I felt so unbelievably depressed, it was the worst feeling, being in a slump that I couldn't pick myself up out of. So a friend took me shopping and I bought a few baby things and I only cried once and felt so much better once I got out of the house and did something.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Love

I feel miserable everyday during the time I am with the kids without DH and the reason I feel better when he is around is he lets me hide in my room and takes over care of the kids. I think I might have stretched myself a little thin taking on a "job" this late in my pregnancy and I keep thinking I will just tell the mom I cant do it any more. But i only have 2 more weeks plus the end of this week and next week we have a holiday so i only have him 3 1/2 days...so I just need to buckle down and accept the responsibility- its just now i feel like deciding to have another baby was an awful idea because if i cant handle this there is no turning back to just having one again...dh promises i am just super emotional because i am pregnant- i hope he is right


----------



## devonangel

hiya all

hows everyone i had really bad braxton hicks yesterday

i'm 35 weeks today cant believe i had lily had 36 weeks i see my consultant next weeek for a growth scan and see diabetic team

sarah x


----------



## Dragonfly

I woke up in pain with carpal tunnel syndrom in my right hand, its agony! I had this with william in both hands. So dam sore!


----------



## GossipGirly

sorry to jump back in on tha nappy size debate iv got about 5 packs of newborn and a couple of boxes of size 2 as Im worried Il have a big baby and i cant remember specifically but im sure newborn only go to like 9lb or something and then about 4 boxes of size 3 if I need any more there are always offers on it boots/asda il just look out for them to stock up on x


----------



## Betheney

in aus the only unisex nappies we have are newborn so I can't stock up on anything other than new born as I don't know if I'm having a boy our a girl.

So annoying.


----------



## ssmith1503

Betheney said:


> in aus the only unisex nappies we have are newborn so I can't stock up on anything other than new born as I don't know if I'm having a boy our a girl.
> 
> So annoying.

Thats really bizarre, I thought all nappies were unisex?! Well the ones over here are.

I have a midwive appointment this afternoon at 1.40. I feel fine so not worried about anything which is good. Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## pinklizzy

Off sick with horrid cold, got no energy but just want to clean the house! Going to try and resist though as I think I just need to rest and feel better. Will have to hoover though, and walk the dog. Not much else to report. x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> I woke up in pain with carpal tunnel syndrom in my right hand, its agony! I had this with william in both hands. So dam sore!

Ive had it since about 20 weeks and its heaps worse now....so i sympathise :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Hmmm, I'm intrigued. What is gender specific about the nappies in Australia? Is it colour / design, or to do with the shape or something?


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats on 35 weeks Sarah! 

Can't believe I am 36 weeks tomorrow!!! Eeeeekkkk..
AND hubby bought me the travel system I have been wanting all year  

Nesting has kicked in worse than ever, I cleaned the grouting with bleach and a toothbrush. Too the entire stove apart and scrubbed till there were no black marks on the gas thingis-again with a toothbrush. Am suffering now though and had to stop and have a coke as I was shaking for some reason..

Hope you are all well and feeling happier, soon ladies, soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I woke up in pain with carpal tunnel syndrom in my right hand, its agony! I had this with william in both hands. So dam sore!
> 
> Ive had it since about 20 weeks and its heaps worse now....so i sympathise :hugs:Click to expand...

last time it was just stiff joints now it feels like someone has cut off my fingers,. pain seems to have gone but it will be back. I seem to get getting all in the last few weeks where as i had it all from the start last time so i must not complain. Hope my bp isnt up i dont need that, and my feet havnt swollen and forced me to wear crocs so thats really good! I would have to ask my sister who lives in crocs for hers again and they are always pink and I dont think I could deal with that again.


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi everyone, sorry I didn't pop on yesterday with an update from my scan but it was a long day, I was sooo tired and following on from seeing my consultant, I have a fair bit of thinking to do too, and I just don't know what to do for the best.

Herbert is still transverse or breech. I had a scan when I got there and the lady who performed it was very thorough and said Herbs is perfect (although he definitely takes after my side of the family as she has little short legs) although he/she was definitely transverse so my consultant would be wanting to discuss delivery options. Herbert is currently estimated to weigh 5lb 9oz, so a nice size!

I then went in to see the consultant who was unsure about the position so performed a really quick scan and told me Herbert was not transverse but breech! am really confused now as every time baby is checked no one can decide which way he/she is, which I actually find a bit worrying! I guess Herbert could have moved inbetween my scan and seeing the consultant, but other than little hiccups, I felt no movement as it is usually their quiet time of the day.

So the consultant then went on to say we could either book straight in for a CS or we could try and turn baby with ECV. I had always said I would not have that done as there are small risks and others have said it can blimmen hurt but as I thought you could not have it with an anterior placenta (which I have) I just assumed it would not be an option but as it is, I am now in a bit of a pickle as what to do. I am booked into have the ECV next Wednesday but they have said I can change my mind at any time and if so they will book my section in for 39 weeks. Ladies, I just don't know what to do for the best.

To complicate things further, at my 12 week scan they found a rather large ovarian cyst that does have to come out. If I have a section, they will do it at the same time if not, I will have to go back in for keyhole surgery a few weeks/months after baby is born and that scares me too (big baby about having GA) although I am guessing that having keyhole surgery is a walk in teh park compared to a section, but never having had either, I don't know for sure.

What to do, what to do. Life is so much simpler when babies are cooperative and you just go with the flow! 

Anyway, sorry about the long ME ME ME post, hope everyone who is suffering with sleepless nights/pain and just general heffalumpness soon starts to feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Oh Jo :hugs: Some tough decisions there to make.

A section really isn't as bad as some people make out, yes it is painful, but that eases off after the first week, and as long as you take the painkillers they offer you then it is bearable...as long as you get up and about moving afterwards rather than stiffening up from it then you heal alot quicker.

Personally, I wouldn't let them attempt an ECV on me, and knowing the cyst has to be removed anyways then I would go for the section under a spinal and have it all done with in one go.

If you need to ask anything about the section etc then yell at me on FB hun :flower:


----------



## Kellycool

Ah Jo, can imagine your pickle.. hmmmmm.. Not sure if you have seen this or not?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AM6wDwTjmc

Not really sure what to advise-at the end of the day everyone is happy with what they have had and what they know-eg, I would be way more comfy with a natural birth as that is what I have had if you know what I am saying. BUT so long as babba get's here safe and sound, that's all that matters really.. Try not stress too much about it hun, what does your hubby think?

x


----------



## Cocobelle

Thanks Dani & kelly 

It is a tricky one. I have had a natural before, and while the labouring part was fine, it end up in a very difficult forceps delivery, which is why I have been under consultant care from the start as that just can't happen again (it has possibly impacted on my sons health to some degree). But as I had an awful pregnancy last time and a brilliant one this time I have put everything into trying to have a really positive birth experience this time (Hypnobirthing and so on) but this has really knocked me and brought a lot of old fears to the surface and I am now back to worrying that I am being selfish by wanting a natural birth when a section might be the best for Herbert as I can't help worrying that they are transverse/breech for a reason. And now that is in my head, I just can't shake it. 

Kelly, I have seen that clip and it does reassure me that it is not always as bad as some say and I have been told I can stop at any time but like Danni says, if I need an op anyway, shouldn't I just have it all over and done with in one go? (Dani I may just give you a shout chic)

It would have been so much easier if they just would have said they couldn't attempt an EVC (due to placenta) as I would have happily accepted that what would be would be, but now it is up to me ..... my mind is in over drive. 

My husband wants me to go for a section but then he always has, so I don't get an unbiased opinion from him. 

I really appreciate your replies xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Oh no Jo :(

Well, they mentioned an ECV to me last week before he turned head down and I said it wasn't an option for me. I said I will do all I can naturally to turn him and have a section if necessary. I have heard lots of stories of ladies being booked for sections due to breech babies where the baby has turned right up to 39 weeks. It is your choice, but I have heard that they are painful, there is a small risk to the baby (the cord wrapping round baby) and it isn't very effective anyway.

As for the cyst, hmm easier to take it out same time as section? At least then it is done and dusted and you don't need to worry about more surgery with a tiny baby to look after.

Well I have had a real interesting day. Night have become unbareable, I was crying at 5am cos I just wanted to die. No position is comfortable and the acid reflux is making me feel sick and hot. I tried milk and gaviscon to no avail :(

I have a list of Q's to ask consultant tomorrow, about Chunks CTG's and what the plan of action is. I think I might be a bit upset if he wants me to term naturally. Not sure if I can cope with potentially 7 more weeks :(

We had some chairs delivered today from John Lewis and I had a stand up row with the delivery man on the doorstep as he refused to bring them in to the house. Like I could bloody do it!!So I screamed and shouted at him and called him a fucking wanker :haha: and told him to fuck off off my property :rofl: So I was left with £300 worth of chairs on my doorstep!!! All sorted now and After complaining to John Lewis who were gobsmacked that he refused to put the box in the hallway refunded me 10% 

Anyone who read my roadrage incident on fb yesterday can clearly tell I am very homral atm :rofl:

Off to do the school run in a bit to pick up my neice :) xx


----------



## GossipGirly

thats shocking the arsehole! 

im with you on the nights, I hate night time I absolutly dread them to be honest :(


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi Cocobelle, I am so sorry that you've got to the point of having to make that difficult decision - I remember a few weeks ago when we were both starting to dread the possibilities, and I so wish that Herbert had managed to get themselves into a favourable position.

Is it too late to be trying the other stuff (moxibustion, inversions?). I know I was advised that after a certain point it becomes harder but maybe it's not time to give up hope just yet.

Having an anterior placenta myself, I too thought they wouldn't attempt the ECV due to possibility of rupture. Personally I'd be too scared of that to let them attempt it. But if your consultant can reassure you that it's not a significant risk then you might feel differently.

I think that for me the fact of having to have further surgery later would make it easier for me to decide on going for the CS. There are lots of positives to a CS and, depending on the stats at your hospital, you might have about a 20% chance of ending up with one anyway after attempting a vaginal delivery.

I totally feel for you having to make the decision. Take your time, talk it over with all the important people and make sure you think about what you feel comfortable with.

As for the hypnobirthing and other techniques you've been practising, they won't go to waste. You still want to be calm and positive about your birthing experience and to bring your child into a relaxed and happy environment, so I think it is just as valid if not more so, to be following those techniques, so that you can be genuinely positive and happy about whatever birthing experience you have.

Good luck, sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Blimey Soph, sounds like you're having a rough few days of it. Can't believe the John Lewis delivery man. Funny, as I find delivery men extra helpful nowadays. Although still can't get a seat on a Hastings bus for love nor money.

Sleeping wise: Have you tried duvet underneath you? I hurt my hips the other week sitting on my mum's stupidly small fitness ball, and was having major trouble sleeping. I read something about sleeping on top of a duvet (I doubled it over) and it helped heaps.

Also, there's that Zantac stuf for indigestion that people on here have sworn by. I think you might need to go to GP and get it but it's a one-a-day thing that you just take and forget about. Might do the trick. I'm still just about managing on a million fruit Rennies a day!


----------



## Cocobelle

Thank you for your very kind words hinkybinky, I know you were in a similar position to us a few weeks and I was so pleased for you when baby moved! It has been something I have been trying not to think of as it is always harder when the buck has to stop with you. Thank you also for confirming what I though about it not being quite as straight forward with an anterior placenta, I think I am going to phone the hospital for advice on that one as I am sure my midwife even mentioned that to me once a long while ago.

I have been on Spinning babies and my best friend sees an accupunturist so I am going to ask her to arrange an appointment before Wednesday for me to try Moxibustion. My Hypnobirthing teacher has been aware of babies position for a few weeks now and will be giving me a selection of Cd's to help with relaxation during the section. It is helping to write a CS birth plan too so that at least we get the skin to skin and breast feeding off to the same start as we would had it gone the other way.

Thank to you too Soph, those are my fears too.

You poor poor love, I have trouble sleeping and I am usually awake between the hours of 2-4am (usually found on here, lol) but mine is just because I am just wide awake or have an annoying leg that doesn't want to lay still, it must be awful to be in pain :hugs:

I am glad you gave the JL man what for. Two weeks ago we had a new TV, stand and cinema system delivered and the driver didn't want to bring that lot into my house either! Like hello, it's raining! How can I leave it out on the path? Luckily common sense prevailed and he brought it in muttering about health and safety under his breath! He is lucky I didn't set my mini sausage dog onto him, he loves deliverymen's ankles :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

I'm just having a few real whingy days! I'll give anything a go to help me sleep. It doesn't help the bed at my mums isn't the most comfortable! I can't wait for tomorrow night to sleep in my own bed for a few nights :)

I don't get heartburn often, or at least didn't. I only get it at night and only when I lay down. I might have to try sleeping sitting up :)

I cannot wait for us to have these babies and then we won't be so winey about everything. I am finding it so hard now though :( xx


----------



## anna matronic

I would have thought bringing items into a house would kind of be part of your job. The silly thing was he brought the box up to the front door without ringing to check anyone was in, so might have had to have lugged it all the way back to his van if no-one was in!!

Then he only needed to move it 2/3 meters into the house. I told him to take it back to the van as I didn't want it left on the porch and he refused as I'd signed for it.

That's when I got angry!! Pig ignorant wanker! What did he expect me to do??? Honestly. We have complained and they know who he was so should get an apology of sorts. I told mum he will say I was rude, she said so what you had every right to get angry with him!


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies!

@Coco - if it was me I would go for the c sect - as Ive heard bad things about ECVs and that they hardly ever work? Will also be good to get the cyst removed at same time :thumbup: Obviously you have too follow your heart and do what you feel is right - GL either way :hugs:

@AM - I completely get you with the lack of sleep/stressing me out! I have tried everything to ease my hips - including a folded double duvet underneath me, copious amounts of pillows, painkillers and rolling around on a ball -- nothing has helped!! :( I go too the loo at least every hour - it hurts to get up and walk too the loo and then I can't get back too sleep with the heartburn/discomfort of hips :shrug: Dunno what else to do - but if your consultant comes up with anything please share :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Betheney

ssmith1503 said:


> Thats really bizarre, I thought all nappies were unisex?! Well the ones over here are.
> 
> I have a midwive appointment this afternoon at 1.40. I feel fine so not worried about anything which is good. Hope you all have a good day x




hinkybinky said:


> Hmmm, I'm intrigued. What is gender specific about the nappies in Australia? Is it colour / design, or to do with the shape or something?

Sorry I don't think its all brands just the major one and I'm probably wrong but everytime I go buy nappies on sale it's newborn, then the next size in boy or the next size in girl. It is the way they are shaped boys tend to pee more in the front and up alot higher, I do hear alot of mothers of newborn boys complain the newborn nappies are annoying on boys as all their pee ends up on their tummy because they are not genet specific nappies. But like I said I could go to a cheaper brand I just don't want to. Every mother here will tel you only buy huggies, its also the only brand that's endorsed by the midwives of australia association (or something)

Just found a product link! Yes newborn are the only unisex ones
https://www.huggies.com.au/nappies/huggies-nappies/nappy-range


----------



## MissyMojo

heya girls, im back from hospital - what a monumental waste of my Fucking time~~

90 mins drive down there - get there - no scan booked for me and no time to squeeze me in, they checked nudgers position, listend to HB and took my BP. . . . 

they did mention my bump is bigger than my dates at 37cm so i have a growth scan on 25th oct.

dr didnt seem to give a damn!

so came home feeling pissed off, picked up my friend and went to Mothercare after and got the buggy and some bed blankets and my 2 nursing bras then tgis for dinner


----------



## Dragonfly

sod that Missy. 

I have a headache think i will go back to bed but know soon as i do i know darren will come home with william probably.


----------



## Bartness

Im going to rant here. Two days in a row now, I've been at work, working on a super blurry computer monitor straining my eyes, and giving me headachs. I've also been forced to sit on a broken chair, with no back to it, that if you sit to far forward you slide off, and if you sit to far back you fall off, and your slanted to onside, so your sitting at an angle. Which is giving me a total backach along with the headach.

Im so glad I have two days off starting tomorrow. And Saturday is going to be a busy but fun day, I have my baby shower and then a rib cook off at a friends house. Looking forward to a nice warm and fun filled weekend. It will be nice after having a hellish two weeks.


----------



## Kellycool

Maybe a C-Section is better then Jo, looks like all the signs are telling you to go that route anyway  

Sophie, that must have been funny-crazy preggie lady screaming at some wanker delivery man HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... I want to lose my cool too, darnit.

Sorry about the hangups girls and feeling so shite-at least you have somewhere to vent where we all understand and nobody will judge  xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I have an anterior placenta too, but due to lo's size(massive lol) my dr is highly recommending a c section for both of our safetys. I am terrified of having one, but I know im going to be ok. I was really looking forward to trying a vaginal birth...unless something gets going by at least the middle of next week(I turn 37 weeks next week!!!!) its definetly c section. Im not really scared of the healing, just cause I heal pretty fast. Im just nervous about the pain killers cause I always get really really sick when i take them.

As for my new craving, eggo waffles with peanut butter and syrup and grape juice...mmmmmmm. I am really craving wine too for some reason, but not until after bubs is out and only a little at that. It just sounds so good!!!!! (thats the italian coming out in me i think, i have been having a little bit of wine here and there since I was about 15 lol)


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> silas- how do you do it? this little guy is turning 11 months soon so prob the same age as yours and he is the reason i am so upset- I feel like i have to follow him everywhere and lift him up and down all the time and I am just so tired i cant do it- at least with my 2 year old i can sit down with her toys and keep her attention for an hour or so- but the little man is in a throwing stage and he wont hold his bottle and he gets into everything! all day long i pray for naptime and luckily he takes 2 naps right now (and is sleeping right now)

I would imagine it is a bit easier for me since he is my child. It is always a bit more difficult looking after someone else's child, imo. But it definitely gets rough some days. I find my temper being much shorter with him - then I feel like a big jerk afterwards. I am kind of embarrassed to say, but his crib has become a bit of my best friend. I put him in there when I need a break. He cries, and hates it of course, but I am sure he would much rather have a mother taking care of him that is a bit more relaxed than just completely stressed. So perhaps you could try something like that? I just take like a 5-10 minute break at times. It really helps me gather myself up. But I will say having an 11 month old is really tough on the body when you are pregnant and sore already. 



anna matronic said:


> I am sooooooooooooo over pregnancy now. I just want to cry. Can I hide under a rock for the next 4 weeks or so please :cry:

Agreed! I am in so much pain in my pelvic area that I just want to die when I think about getting up from a lying or sitting position. I dread going to bed, as it is never comfortable anymore! I am soooooo sick of it. I can't imagine 5 more weeks. :nope: I don't think i'll be able to walk by then. Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Went to bed to clear head while waiting on parashitamol to work. Dozed. Now feel even more like shit but without a headache and I took a dam rennie before going and guess what I have heart burn again! and before another person reccoemnds me rocket fual for indigestion I cant have any of the rest of them I think milk works better than rennies to be honest. Just a shit day for all round then here.


----------



## hinkybinky

:hugs: to everyone who is feeling crappy today - apparently all the November Sparklers are having a collective bad pregnancy day :cry:

I've been sitting on my sofa all day watching films and knitting. Ribs feeling sore from all the kicking, indigestion and micro-stomach are pissing me off as well. Not sure whether to wish for the baby to engage, knowing that'll bring a host of new problems.

Just found out that the last of the girls on my ante-natal course has had her baby - it was actually for babies due in Oct so I was 4 - 6 weeks behind them all. In a way it makes things feel nearer (they were all at my stage when we started) but I do also feel very impatient now that I'm the last one!


----------



## GossipGirly

I wish I could knit hinkybinky, I wouldnt know were to start.

I start my nct antenatal course tonight runs up until the 28th oct so hoping il see it through till the end, they cancelled the one for my due date so im going to late nov early december course, hopefully there will be people in same boat with the last one being cancelled x


----------



## hinkybinky

GossipGirly said:


> I wish I could knit hinkybinky, I wouldnt know were to start.
> 
> I start my nct antenatal course tonight runs up until the 28th oct so hoping il see it through till the end, they cancelled the one for my due date so im going to late nov early december course, hopefully there will be people in same boat with the last one being cancelled x

One of the girls on mine was due the Tuesday after our last session on the Sunday. I thought I was doing it at about the right time, but in the end I felt really way behind everyone else! I think it's good to do it nearer the end anyway so you'll remember everything.


----------



## MissyMojo

i have my buggy :D been playing with it :D

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=340782031&mcb=core


----------



## weezyweu

Sorry to hear everyone feeling so bad today. I am 36 weeks today!!!!! 4 weeks to go.

Only problem I have is really bad lower back pain. I have had it for a few days now on and off and baby has really gone quiet. He does move but much less than he has been. Just want him here now. 

Hope all of you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Betheney

I think hedgewitch has had her baby pretty sure she was due nov 16th


----------



## anna matronic

Hi ladies, just a quickie to say thanks for the comments as have been having a pretty poo few days :(

Have the consultant in the morning, so will ask him some questions to give me some focus for the next few weeks :)

Night night, nightime is here, the pain in the chest has begun already :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Tomorrow I am in to 39 days! its flying and I am no where near feeling prepaired at all i just cant picture it its so different than with william where it dragged on and on and i was ready when I was over due now I am here thinking its so close!


----------



## GossipGirly

ergh iv been asleep for an hour and ping wide awake and just cant get comfy :(


----------



## Betheney

everyone should listen to this song, its my baby song, i play it to baby all the time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5p-05HvAhc


----------



## MissyMojo

Hedgewitch had baby Aggie by c-section yesterday afternoon 5lb3, needing a little help to breath at the moment but managed 3 hrs unaided after birth :D


----------



## anna matronic

Congratulations to Hedgewitch :) I know she had some concerns so glad Aggie is out and safe and hope she is home soon :)

Well after HinkyBinky's duvet advice I got a pretty good nights sleep. Didn't go to sleep till around 2 so am a bit sleep but didn't wake up once uncomfortable and with heartburn :)


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/432135-help.html - help me pik a changng bag -

oh and can someone teleport to my house and get my washing in for me, cos its gonna rain, and i cant go and get it all in!


----------



## you&me

I think Jessa falls in the Sparkler's too...she is expecting triplets and is 33+1...she went into labour yesterday :happydance: they have given steroids and are holding out until today or tomorrow to deliver them by section.

She has done great baking those babies this far as the average triplet pregnancy is 32 weeks.

Go Jessa!!

Congratulations to Hedgewitch, I know she had some concerns about when to deliver, I am glad things are going well with little Aggie :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

MissyMojo said:


> Hedgewitch had baby Aggie by c-section yesterday afternoon 5lb3, needing a little help to breath at the moment but managed 3 hrs unaided after birth :D

when was she due I dont see her on the list? I thought it was around same time as me though. Congrats! now everyone starts dropping and we all get more excited and nervous! I see this last time when I was the last one to go in the following month over due.


----------



## pichi

wow all the wee sparklers are starting to make their appearances :) not long now. just noticed its 33 days for me. argh!


----------



## Dragonfly

omg 39 for me! eeek!


----------



## pichi

its really not that long when you put it in days is it? lol


----------



## MissyMojo

she was due mid november a few days off from me, but aggie was always destined to be early


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

AM - Glad too hear you had a better nights sleep last night :)

Missy - I voted for the black one!

Congrats too Hedgewitch! I can't believe its all really happening now :happydance: and GL to the triplets too

:cake: Happy Birthday too Dani aka You & Me for today too!  :cake:

AFM - OMG 28 days to go!! eekers!! The nursery is coming along amazingly - gonna start sorting and washing her clothes today whilst OH just does finishing touches like new sockets and curtain poles... Just wish her cot was here so we could put that in --- I don't feel I can post pics until the cot is in there 

36 weeks today - 1 more week till full term :happydance:

Hope your all well :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am going to sort out hospital bag, even though i have it packed i need to check it again as I have just been chucking stuff in there without really making sure I have all. I am waiting on slippers to come and knickers and some other clothes.


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: *Happy birthday Dani *:happydance:

And a HUGE congratulations to Hedgewitch on the birth of little Aggie (cute name) and good luck to our first set of Sparkler Triplets!!!!

I have had the best night sleep for ages (which is surprising with all what is going on in my mind at the mo) and have not long got up. So please excuse me for not going back to see who has done what, I am still half asleep!

I have finished the last of my orders (just needs to be packed up) so maternity leave can begin and I can start packing away all my equipment and stock and get Herbert's stuff out! (we need a bigger house before I start back again, lol)

I am going to iron all the new bits I have bought for my hospital stay (I have this thing about washing all new clothes) and put them in my bag. Today when I pop out (to have a much looked forward to chocamocha and a natter with my bump buddy) I will stop off in M&S and buy some BIG belly warmer stylee knickers in case I do opt for the section. That should be a giggle!

I also need to find a really cheapy baby blanket that I can wash and pack in babies hospital bag so that H can bring it home with him on the first night to give to our other baby, Snoops the mini sausage dog, as he is not going to know what hits him when Herbert arrives and he is no longer the baby of the family! Is anyone else doing anything like this?

I have still not made a final decision about the ECV/ECS but I am feeling not so stressed about it, which is good, until I think that if I do have a section it will be in about 3 weeks time EEEEEEK!

No doubt I will be popping on here through out the day to catch up but until then, have a good morning all x


----------



## you&me

Thank you Lol and Jo :hugs:

Eeeekkksss 29 days til due date...which means if I get the section date we want of the 29th then it is 3 weeks today!!!

I will be telling you girls over here the date, but anyone that has me on FB, please please please do not mention it on there as we aren't telling anyone else until baby is here!!


----------



## MissyMojo

happy birthay you&me :)


anyone else able to help with my bag debate??

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/432181-help-changing-bags.html


----------



## you&me

Thanks Missy :flower:

My baby is actually making me feel really sick today with her movements :haha: she is rolling all over my tummy and is very very active, she keeps getting hiccups too, which are lasting longer and longer!!


----------



## MissyMojo

awww - nudgers hands are down by there head and its like their waving them bk n forth down there , feels very odd . . .


----------



## GossipGirly

how exciting all these babies arriving, iv just realised i cna say im due next month x


----------



## Dragonfly

Gossip girl you are 35 weeks and 35 days to go! evens lol


----------



## majm1241

Congrats to hedgewitch!!! I will update when on my laptop.

GL to Jessa. :hugs:

Happy Birthday Dani! :cake:

Congrats to everyone else for reaching yet another day! :yipee:

AFM Poor Bryelle had the hiccups late last night and about 2:30 am too. Lol. I have been having BH all night long. Some hurt some don't. I will keep a better eye on them today.


----------



## anna matronic

Happy birthday Dani :cake:

Well I have had my weekly consultant appointment. Got palmed off on to some registrar so wasn;t too happy about that. Had to go over the whole leaky waters she isn't convinced story all over again :dohh: :growlmad:

So bp is normal trace of protein in urine which wasn't even mentioned!! She thinks the CTG's are just the pattern of Chunk and therefore not a concern as he is growing as he should be :)

Now to the good bits:

If they were convinced of the PPROM (which they are not) then I'd be induced in the next 10 days. But alas there is no need. Which I am pleased about because I'd like to bake him a little more.

So at 38 weeks I am having a growth scan to also check his presentation and make sure he is not back to back. And if all is ok I am going to be induced it seems around 38/39 weeks :) My hospital has a very low C-Section rate so they will unlikelt induce if I am unfavourable and it is likely to end in EMCS anyway.

Problem was this morning she couldn't tell if Chunk was head down or not :dohh:

She thinks he has ALWAYS been head down, but is currently back to back so can feel his face which is soft and not his skull which is hard.

So me looking at having this baby in the next 3-4 weeks :)

Girls who have leaked waters (Missy and Dani) It is apparently bollocks. Our waters should have gone fully by now and we should have gone in to labour according to this registrar. To her this resealing business is nonsense. It is irrelevent that liquor was seen coming from the cervix and PPROM confirmed it seems as I should have been continually leaking. Well not if Chunks head is acting as a plug surely. Totallystressingmeout.com

Hmmm, can't wait for it to be bloody over now :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

resealing business is nonsense!! :hissy: wtf!!!!! 

gah! i swear Drs just make it up as they go along . . . .


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> Gossip girl you are 35 weeks and 35 days to go! evens lol

haha oh yeh, well spotted! :D


----------



## you&me

Thanks Soph :hugs:

Glad your appointment went 'okay'...I am totally confused over the whole leaking waters thingy, after seeing midwives, registrars and consultants, not one of them says or agrees on the same things...it is so damn frustrating!!

So for now I just take things day by day...baby is still cooking and active :thumbup: she will come when she is ready, and if that is before my elective section date then so be it!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im doing the same dani - every day inside is a bonus from this point on . . .


----------



## anna matronic

Exactly what I said to her aswell :) although the thought of this being over in 3 weeks makes me happy!!


----------



## MissyMojo

im ready for nudger - so nudger can come when theyre ready :D


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats to hedgewitch on birth of Aggie.

Glad apt went okay Anna. is nice to hear everyone feeling bit better today and had better nights sleep. 

I was convinced this morning I was in Labour!! Have had lower back pain for few days and up 2 hrs in night with it not going away when walking, sitting etc. Started with cramps this morning, was sick but now just the back ache again!!! This is exactly the same time I had my daughter and the day official maternity leave starts. Leo has been really quiet too, although has been moving and I have a doppler and his heart beat is so low down now. Would be nice if this was the start! But I bet he goes overdue now!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dragonfly

I get cramps now and again in lower back i had them earlier but gone now. I hope I dont have false alarms like I did with william, felt so stupid! but i didn't know what to expect and i still dont as i had to be induced as i was over due. I dont think this time i will need an induction to start off with as i have so many things that i didnt have with william i hope it starts itself. I worry in case Darren cant come with me and he has William when I am in labour I will be on my own :( I need him there with me I cant imagine being surrounded by either no one or midwives being scared. So I hope it happens in the space of a few hours during the way,i know william is ok with darrens ones but if its night we can hardly take him with us or put him anywhere to sleep with relatives as we co sleep. Thats whyi feel disorganized i have no idea how this will happen, i dont even know how i will get to the hospital as ambuilance will not collect, i remember that from last time, taxi drivers wont take as they dont want their car messed up and it cost stupid amount foe a taxi 4 mile away hospital is up a dual carriageway. I keep thinking i will deal withit when it happens but i kinda do need to plan this somehow or have back ups! my dad would be my back up but they are never in during the day and knowing my luck have planned some holiday then. I get grief for asking them for anything even hospital apps are a pain as my mum has no respect for me and dosnt let my dad help me. She is just a bitch. And I dont want to call in the AM begging a lift of my dad when he is cursing and my mum is bitching. Its not nice. Darren should have had car licence and car by now but still in a cast.


----------



## weezyweu

Do feel for you DF you havent got it easy. I'm lucky as hubby works at hospital so on nights so if happens during night can ring him and he can meet me there. Got my dad ready to take me and mum having the kids. However they go away next Saturday for a week, so sister is back up plan!!. Why are things so complicated. Bet it works out for you in the end and you'll get there safe and sound.


----------



## Dragonfly

It will work out its the not knowing that makes me feel a bit edgy. How handy is that your other half working at the hospital! always wanted to work in a hospital. Only ever worked in nursing homes.

oh and the taxi will not answer phone after certain time here! i remember darren needed hospital for his leg at 4 am and no one would answer they never do. You will find them at the stand in the town which is miles from my house and no good to me. So i think my friend works as an operator and I will be asking her if she can help me should i need it as I can text her if she happens to be on and no phones answering.


----------



## Chatterbox84

aww just been looking at the dates for everyone, its sooo close now! 

(ps. i'm team blue, not lellow!) 

xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Had a very strong contraction last night.....it hurt so bad that the only way i could stop it from hurting was breathing and getting on all fours...Ow. Also today i have another Nonstress test. Hope bubs is good :) her movements seem to be a little less intense than usual, so we shall see.


----------



## Dragonfly

whats a nonstress test?


----------



## Bartness

Im a cleaning fool today on my day off...been cleaning nonstop since 830 am. The when I'm done cleaning I can shower, and shave (I just hope I can shave anyway...), and then go out shopping for awhile. Even though I'm broke, I have the urge to go buy a few things for Jaxon. 

Oh and for Fargo, ND, this is unheard of for the month of October...but today and tomorrow its supposed to hit the mid 80's!!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## makeithappen

BIG CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE HAD THEIR BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its sooo exciting seeing all these nov sparklers coming into the world....i wonder when it will be my turn :haha:

was at my antenatal class today and there was a girl there who had been having a few niggly pains from last night. during the class she got quite unconfortable and was having tightenings..........after midwife checked her over she sent her to her delivery hospital as she thinks she might be in labour :O!! this girl is due just a week before me! brings it home that things could happen anytime now!


----------



## Chatterbox84

makeithappen said:


> was at my antenatal class today and there was a girl there who had been having a few niggly pains from last night. during the class she got quite unconfortable and was having tightenings..........after midwife checked her over she sent her to her delivery hospital as she thinks she might be in labour :O!! this girl is due just a week before me! brings it home that things could happen anytime now!

argh, thats crazy!! They have the Antenatal classes so late on, I bet it happens quite a bit! Mine start Monday...it felt like forever ago when I booked them in!

wow *majm1241* how on the ball are you! Thank you xx


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to Hedgewitch! 

Hm, ok. So last night I was having constant BH contractions, but they are getting to a point where they are seriously more uncomfortable than anything. Some are alright, but most are pretty uncomfortable. I do not like it. I start freaking out, thinking to myself, oh god, what if? I mean, I am home alone - who knows if my OH would answer his phone at work. Could not imagine if my water broke or anything like that. OF COURSE, there is always calling the ambulance ... lol. But who wants to do that?? Anyhow - just a minor freak out moment every now and again. :)


----------



## MissyMojo

my hubby is a medic - so works in the med centre here, so even if hes at work - its him i'd ring to get mw to me and ambulance if needed lol


----------



## loulabump

I forgot to go to my anti natal classes :cry:

Things were so hectic around the time it was booked for it completely slipped my mind, I found the letter the other day while I was cleaning which said September 18th... obviously too late to get anymore booked now... so gutted, as its my first I don't know what to expect and I really wanted to go... but never mind, what will be will be!

I've been lounging on the sofa with dog and laptop all day... my only plans for today were to clean the kitchen and make a hash for tea for when OH gets home from work... but I keep getting up, looking at my messy kitchen and coming to sit back down again :haha:

Its the muddy pawprints on the floor that keeps making me turn away... I can't face the mop! Darn dog has been digging in the garden and it's been raining quite bad and I just know that when I've mopped and the floor is all nice and clean again he will go out for a wee and his paws will get all muddy again and drag it all back in and its back to square one... its a never ending circle of mopping!!! argh!!


----------



## SilasLove

loulabump said:


> I forgot to go to my anti natal classes :cry:
> 
> Things were so hectic around the time it was booked for it completely slipped my mind, I found the letter the other day while I was cleaning which said September 18th... obviously too late to get anymore booked now... so gutted, as its my first I don't know what to expect and I really wanted to go... but never mind, what will be will be!
> 
> I've been lounging on the sofa with dog and laptop all day... my only plans for today were to clean the kitchen and make a hash for tea for when OH gets home from work... but I keep getting up, looking at my messy kitchen and coming to sit back down again :haha:
> 
> Its the muddy pawprints on the floor that keeps making me turn away... I can't face the mop! Darn dog has been digging in the garden and it's been raining quite bad and I just know that when I've mopped and the floor is all nice and clean again he will go out for a wee and his paws will get all muddy again and drag it all back in and its back to square one... its a never ending circle of mopping!!! argh!!

I can completely understand this! This made me think of a sign I saw yesterday - it said "This kitchen was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it." :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

my classes start on tuesday. . im igoring all housework - i just cant be arsed lol


----------



## Kellycool

Welcome to the world baby Aggie  

Have caught up on all the chatter but too much to comment on so will just send hugs to everyone and yayness for babies coming soooooooooon!!

Had our scan this morning and baby is 6lb7 (2.9kgs), placenta has moved and he/she is settled into the pelvis (I assume that is what 'below the brim' means???), SO all systems go for a natural birth wooo hooooo.. 

Our new travel system arrived too and I went and bought some XXL shirts for labour and hospital-a good day all in all 

Will have a look at the changing bags now-Im tempted to buy another one as the one I have doesnt match my new pushchair!


----------



## SilasLove

I hate housework! I mostly just load my dishwasher, vacuum, and then I am done. I literally get exhausted just from that anymore! I spend a lot of my day chasing after an 11 month old. What I do clean while he is sleeping is dragged back out by the time he has been awake for just 30 minutes. So, if you ever visit my house, don't mind the toys! :haha:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Dragonfly said:


> whats a nonstress test?

its where i sit in this recliner type chair and they hook me up to the monitors to watch her heartrate and see if im having contractions. If my baby(god forbid) isnt getting enough bloodflow her heartrate will not go up and down like it should be when she moves. Last time they had to use this vibrator thing to wake her up. So im a little concerned about it. Also everytime i go in i get an us to check the amount of amniotic fluid in with her. if it gets as low as 5cm, i will be having a baby. Thankfully the lowest it has been is a 7cm, but if it does get lower, here comes baby via section. I have thought about it and as terrified as i am, i just want her to get here safe no matter what I have to go through. I get to go twice a week until im 39 weeks, but my dr says this baby is going to come before october 28th for sure, so i guess she was destined to be a bumpkin :) 

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies!!! its finally here and im sooooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Chatterbox84 said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> was at my antenatal class today and there was a girl there who had been having a few niggly pains from last night. during the class she got quite unconfortable and was having tightenings..........after midwife checked her over she sent her to her delivery hospital as she thinks she might be in labour :O!! this girl is due just a week before me! brings it home that things could happen anytime now!
> 
> argh, thats crazy!! They have the Antenatal classes so late on, I bet it happens quite a bit! Mine start Monday...it felt like forever ago when I booked them in!
> 
> wow *majm1241* how on the ball are you! Thank you xxClick to expand...

:hugs: :thumbup:



SilasLove said:


> Congrats to Hedgewitch!
> 
> Hm, ok. So last night I was having constant BH contractions, but they are getting to a point where they are seriously more uncomfortable than anything. Some are alright, but most are pretty uncomfortable. I do not like it. I start freaking out, thinking to myself, oh god, what if? I mean, I am home alone - who knows if my OH would answer his phone at work. Could not imagine if my water broke or anything like that. OF COURSE, there is always calling the ambulance ... lol. But who wants to do that?? Anyhow - just a minor freak out moment every now and again. :)

I have been having them consistently since last night and some were with minor cramps and so I called the doctor. They told me to stay hydrated and rest and if they get worse let them know. They were keeping me up. So uncomfortable/


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> whats a nonstress test?
> 
> its where i sit in this recliner type chair and they hook me up to the monitors to watch her heartrate and see if im having contractions. If my baby(god forbid) isnt getting enough bloodflow her heartrate will not go up and down like it should be when she moves. Last time they had to use this vibrator thing to wake her up. So im a little concerned about it. Also everytime i go in i get an us to check the amount of amniotic fluid in with her. if it gets as low as 5cm, i will be having a baby. Thankfully the lowest it has been is a 7cm, but if it does get lower, here comes baby via section. I have thought about it and as terrified as i am, i just want her to get here safe no matter what I have to go through. I get to go twice a week until im 39 weeks, but my dr says this baby is going to come before october 28th for sure, so i guess she was destined to be a bumpkin :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had their babies!!! its finally here and im sooooo excited!!!!!!Click to expand...

I bet you will be having your Healthy Baby within the next couple of weeks too! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## loulabump

SilasLove said:


> I hate housework! I mostly just load my dishwasher, vacuum, and then I am done. I literally get exhausted just from that anymore! I spend a lot of my day chasing after an 11 month old. What I do clean while he is sleeping is dragged back out by the time he has been awake for just 30 minutes. So, if you ever visit my house, don't mind the toys! :haha:

That sounds exactly like me, expect it's a 12 week old puppy and his toys that messes my house up not an 11 month old child! :haha:


----------



## makeithappen

Chatterbox84 said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> was at my antenatal class today and there was a girl there who had been having a few niggly pains from last night. during the class she got quite unconfortable and was having tightenings..........after midwife checked her over she sent her to her delivery hospital as she thinks she might be in labour :O!! this girl is due just a week before me! brings it home that things could happen anytime now!
> 
> argh, thats crazy!! They have the Antenatal classes so late on, I bet it happens quite a bit! Mine start Monday...it felt like forever ago when I booked them in!
> 
> wow *majm1241* how on the ball are you! Thank you xxClick to expand...

i know they are so late on....the girl next to me is due next week and she said she really shouldnt have went today cos its too close for her to be hearing about labour in such graphic detail....she left looking ill at the thought of it all.

Then to make matters worse this girl brought her mum along and the mum insisted on telling the most horrific stories about her 3 labours and when we were talking about pain relief i think she put everyone off having any pain relief _at all _as she had a horror story about *everything*....even gas and air :haha:. Poor midwife taking the class was gobsmacked, she struggled to get a positive vibe going in the room towards labour as everyone was looking petrified!!


----------



## anna matronic

I have been in serious uncomfort this afternoon, so much so I haven't bothered to drive home as I feel really crappy.

I am getting BH, just where my stomach goes hard, but am also getting the cramps, but are much sharper than before.

Also, I feel like pressure in my bum, almost like I need to go to number 2 but can't. Am not constipated either.

Not nice :(

DF- We call the non stresstest CTG's here, what I've been having at hospital for weeks :) x


----------



## Dragonfly

I had one of them with william when i thought i was in labour. But dont know what this vibrator thing is they do. They actually dont do any tests here, i wasnt asked for glaucous one or the rest i see people being offered and getting. I only ever had a blood test and that was it.


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> I have been in serious uncomfort this afternoon, so much so I haven't bothered to drive home as I feel really crappy.
> 
> I am getting BH, just where my stomach goes hard, but am also getting the cramps, but are much sharper than before.
> 
> Also, I feel like pressure in my bum, almost like I need to go to number 2 but can't. Am not constipated either.
> 
> Not nice :(
> 
> DF- We call the non stresstest CTG's here, what I've been having at hospital for weeks :) x


Be careful hon - the pressure in the bum is what made me go to the hospital. After sitting on the toilet for 20 minutes I realized that I was going to be taking a poo. Lol. It came along with the contractions .. anyway, my son was born the next day. Lol.


----------



## majm1241

Yes, be careful!!! Labor makes you feel like you need to take a biggo Poo!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Oh :( I know it is BH cos since I have got up they have stopped.

I had the bum pain the other night too. It is so weird I can;t explain. It does feel like a big poo is gonna come out but nothing is there, just a really horrible pressure. As I say I know am not constipated as have been really regular lately.

I love out toilet talk :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Toilet talk! :rofl: 

Maybe LO's head is just REALLY low!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Lol. I get a bit freaked when I feel the bum pressure as well. I start to panic a little about going in to labor, as that is what happened with my son. But it all usually fades away with no pattern at all really. So that is nice ... well, I am not completely against having a baby right now if she is ready to come out, lol. But a few more weeks for her in there is what is best.


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah same. I'd like another 2 weeks. Then he come when he likes :D


----------



## SilasLove

Thought I would share a picture with you ladies - as I am rather bored. 
I can't believe he will be a year old on the 30th. It really does go by too quick!

Speaking of the devil, he is awake from his nap now. Lol
 



Attached Files:







100_3556.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## majm1241

He is super cute!!!


----------



## anna matronic

OMG, Kala he is so adorable!! He looks loads like you too :)


----------



## Dragonfly

love the new siggy pic silas he is cute! 


Oh and the pain in ass labour etc when I was in labour it felt like i was about to shit out a bowling ball.


----------



## anna matronic

Lovely. Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> I had one of them with william when i thought i was in labour. But dont know what this vibrator thing is they do. They actually dont do any tests here, i wasnt asked for glaucous one or the rest i see people being offered and getting. I only ever had a blood test and that was it.

I think that's terrible, the glucose test is so important! How else do they screen for GD? In Aus if no problems arise you get the initial blood test, the glucose test, full blood test at 28weeks to check iron and things like that, one scan at 20 weeks..... And they don't test for group B strep.

Love


----------



## Dragonfly

Whats GD? I had a bloods done at 12 weeks and 29 weeks and some scans. Same as last time. Nothing else. I only know about all these tests as so many in here talk about them and you get more apps than us. No gloucous test, I was waiting to be asked as I didnt like the sound of that stuff you had to drink but nothing not this time again. Oh I have to ask for my wee to be checked sometimes they dont do that unless you ask and i do need it to make sure I am infection free.

Also you are only allowed your notes if you have to be watched as you will need to take them anywhere you go should you have to go to docs or hospital at an emergency time. I have never had my notes at all.


----------



## MissyMojo

ive had bloods at 8w, again at 12 cos one vial was dropped!!, 16w, 28w, and will again at 34, 

i had emergency scan at 8w, a san at 10w b4 i left england, a scan at 13w on arriving to cyprus, a scan at 20w, and booked a private 3d scan at 24w, got a groth scan coming up at 36 n a bit weeks

with the gluscose tolereance test for gestational diabetes (GD) you only have it if you hit 3 of the markers for it - only two i can remember are - high bmi, family history, 

my urine is checked every visit. . 



oh and the reason im up at stupid o clock, is cos i went to loo, and tosed n turned for an age b4 realising - im hungry! so got some ceareal then nudger got hiccups - by which point im wide awake!


----------



## anna matronic

After my good nights sleep last night, I am paying for it now. This totally fucking sucks :(

I WANT THIS BABY OUT :cry:


----------



## Happyhayley

I haven't been on here in a while but congrats on new baby Aggie. I cleaned my whole house again today. Not because of nesting but because of an open house we're having. I don't think I have nesting as I hate cleaning but I did repack my babies hospital bag with outfits I liked better. I'm bringing 4 different sleepers to the hospital as its a c-section so we'll be there a few days and my mom said "your bringing all these clothes with you?" but I didn't think it was to much really. Oh well if I bring it and he doesn't wear it it doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## MissyMojo

Hugs AM. I have about 4 or 5 sleepsuits packed. As all it takes is a leaky nappy and a change is needed


----------



## sparky32

Welcome to the world beautiful Aggie, hope both are doing great. I get excited everytime i hear a new sparkler has been born safetly. xxx


----------



## chella

hi girls 

havnt been on for a while , can u bring me up to date on whos had babies etc xxxx


----------



## pichi

aww anna_m it wont be too long for us now. i tend to get half way through the night no bother THEN i start to get sore. my foof feels like it's been kicked as well... ¬____¬


----------



## you&me

I am on Ranitidine (Zantac)...which used to work for acid reflux...but as baby has got bigger this last week I am wide awake after an hour in bed and being sick with acid again...I must seem like a mad woman as I sit there chanting to myself 'not long now, get through it' :haha:

:happydance: 36 weeks today...I am so damn proud of getting this far!!

As uncomfortable as it is getting ladies, we are on the home stretch now, keep thinking positive things and those babies will be here so soon :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

You must be soo stoked you&me...and relieved


----------



## Dragonfly

Brillient you and me! 2 more weeks and your full term :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Isnt it one more week DF.?? 37 weeks is full term :) Even better!!


----------



## Dragonfly

thought it was 38? i hope its 37 its closer :)


----------



## Betheney

Here I was thinking it's 36 lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Its 37 weeks and that will be me on Wednesday :happydance:

Congrats Dani, you have done so well x


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls - was getting some aches and genreally feeling uncomforatble at 1pm (cyprus time) so gave it an hour to see if it would pass - it didnt so rang MW and went up for a trace - been on ctg and i have an irritable uterus, random contractions with no pattern . . . so im back home, and on orders to stop doing the very tiny bits of house work i've been doing (dishes from a chair, folding laundry, picking things up from the floor) i am to eat, sleep, breathe and bathroom only! 

my ctg is actually scary! -
the first part is wher i was talking quietly to hubby during it , so she asked us to stop talking to see if it make a difference - its calms down then goes off on one again!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ctg 9oct.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## anna matronic

Bloody hell missy!! I got told off for talking to my mum during ctg on Tuesday!! I e had very few contractions or bhs register but I don't really get them anyway.

I think u will go around 36 weeks babe cos u had contractio s when your waters went. I didn't luckily :)

after Reading my notes last night they have put I am allowed to go to 38 weeks. I hink it will be nearer 39 to 40 so first week of nov if nothing haPpens before x


----------



## MissyMojo

tbh - if im going to be geting these random contractions - which do hurt/ache. i dont mind when baby comes - dont think i can manage 17days of this level of pain. . . . 

obviously i want nudger to cook as long as possible - but they seem determined to come soon!

this is what i was aafraid would happen when i stopped the yutopar . . . .


----------



## anna matronic

Don't worry Jo you can't stop them and if nudger does come then she will be fine :) have a hot water bottle on standby to help Withe the pain. 

I just had a shower and my bump has dropped so much the skin underneth has now gone saggy!! Good thing I guess chunk is headdown and getting comfy, hopefully making me favourable for induction, but bad thing I'm gonna have that saggy stomach overhang :(


----------



## MissyMojo

i wondered why under my bump had gone all saggy/soft . . nudgers not engaged as yet tho ,


----------



## Dragonfly

I had that saggy soft bit last prego and this one to apparently thats muscle thats split. Though last time it was lumpy and never went away even after pregnancy. :(


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> He is super cute!!!




anna matronic said:


> OMG, Kala he is so adorable!! He looks loads like you too :)




Dragonfly said:


> love the new siggy pic silas he is cute!
> 
> 
> Oh and the pain in ass labour etc when I was in labour it felt like i was about to shit out a bowling ball.

Thanks ladies! Yes AM, he does look a lot like me. Drives my OH insane :haha:! I guess EVERYONE figured he would look more like his dad since his dad is African American, and babies tend to take on that look more when they are mixed. But he looks more like me. I don't know what our little girl is going to look like ... very excited to find out though. :D

DF! :haha: I love it! But I know exactly what you mean!



anna matronic said:


> After my good nights sleep last night, I am paying for it now. This totally fucking sucks :(
> 
> I WANT THIS BABY OUT :cry:

:hugs: I am feeling rather well today, surprisingly. I cleaned my kitchen (including mopping), and I cleaned up the rest of the place and vacuumed. Now normally I am done after just vacuuming, but I am good today still! I think I could clean my bathrooms too .. haha .. that probably isn't going to happen today. But honestly it is probably because my sister and cousin are here and they have been playing with Joseph so it makes it like 100 times easier to clean because I don't have someone pulling themself up on my leg every 2 seconds lol. Maybe I just enforce energy when I need to. I didn't sleep very well last night though ... I HATE RESTLESS LEG "SYNDROM" lol



Dragonfly said:


> I had that saggy soft bit last prego and this one to apparently thats muscle thats split. Though last time it was lumpy and never went away even after pregnancy. :(

I HATED my stomach PERIOD after having Joseph. :nope:
It is just not impressive. I am thinking about trying binding this time around, see if that helps me. :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

my girl is so overactive last couple of days is there such thing as too overactive, maybe she is trying to wriggle her way out? the RLT seems to make her go nuts x


----------



## SilasLove

GossipGirly said:


> my girl is so overactive last couple of days is there such thing as too overactive, maybe she is trying to wriggle her way out? the RLT seems to make her go nuts x

I agree! I feel like she has been trying to kick her way out .. or knee her way out, whichever. Its actually pretty painful sometimes...


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh tends to be more my right hand side she boots the hell out of, I swear I could actually feel a foot while I was lyin in bed with my hand on my side


----------



## MissMamma

i'm so jealous of people with overactive LOs
my girl is literally the laziest bubs on the planet! she hardly ever moves!


----------



## Dragonfly

So I hadnt heard from my so called best mate since start of august maybe and even that was a brief convo as she moved away. so I sent texts and it was her bday in sep so text her and all happy birthday, no replies so I gave up. She was on facebook every day playing games and mucking about bored! not answer your dam messages then! so two weeks ago I get a mesasge on facebook apolgising that she has no excuse for ignoring me just being anti social (yet I can see on her facebook by people talking she has been to parties and rallies and even thrown parties). So she said she would call me next day. Not a peep for 2 weeks and she send me a chain mail text! WTF! how about answering the dam messahe I sent you like months ago of even texting asking how I am? I text her she dosnt reply. 

I give up and she knows that I do not do running about making a desperate asshole out of myself for any one. She has her own life,. i feel a fool calling someone who never answers anwyay. She is never there when I need her even when she knows i need her. She done this in my first pregnancy . Not like i will see her to often ffs with where she lives but a hello now and again instead of a frontierville gift would be ok! 

I am throw with friends. She was my only one that came to see me now she has a different life, good for her but a phone call now and again would be nice. I find it hard enough to trust people and let them in my life.


----------



## pichi

ok - this may sound stupid but is it normal for me to be having paranoid moments of thinking i'm going to be having a monster baby?

i mean i'm not even measuring big, she doesnt FEEL big, i wouldn't even say i looked big but urgh ¬__¬ lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

pichi said:


> ok - this may sound stupid but is it normal for me to be having paranoid moments of thinking i'm going to be having a monster baby?
> 
> i mean i'm not even measuring big, she doesnt FEEL big, i wouldn't even say i looked big but urgh ¬__¬ lol

LOL! hun i think its normal....even though i AM having a monster babyhaha:) I feel like she is bigger than she is. I feel like she is at least 12 lbs already. This is kinda weird to say, but I had a really deep belly button so my dr told me it wouldnt pop out. Well I proved him wrong! LOL! its so weird and my belly feels completly overstretched right now. 

AFM...Started having pains last night about 15 mins apart and then they stopped. Also I feel like my GI tract is going crazy, i have had the runs and have been so nauseous that the only thing i can keep down is crackers and tea. Hopefully this is my body getting ready to have this lo. thursday i turn 37 weeks, and my dr said if something were to happen where i go into labor or have a section she would be pretty good especially since im on the downside of the last part. DH got so worried about me last night he almost called the L&D for me. He stayed up with me until I went back to sleep....Im so glad i have him, best man I could have found i think :)


----------



## SilasLove

I am bored ... and my OH is getting on my nerves!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am constipated :(


----------



## majm1241

I am Cooking Pork Chops and Rice w/ Gravy! :D


----------



## Betheney

I am lying in bed annoyed because the dog is snoring insanely loud and the baby haas had hiccups for about half an hour and I have an hour till work starts


----------



## makeithappen

im bored too..........dh is watching a silly film so im entertaining myself on here lol


----------



## ssmith1503

My OH has gone out with his mates for the first time since February, he's just text to say i love you, so text him back saying he must be drunk he hasn't sent me a text like that for ages lol, bless him. Waiting for the call to go and pick them all up, not expecting it till about 2.30am. At least it will save them a good £30 in a taxi! I've been up since 5 this morning though so am really tired!


----------



## anna matronic

*Happy One month Till Due Date Pichi and Silas (and me!!)*

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​


----------



## Eskimobabys

majm1241 said:


> I am Cooking Pork Chops and Rice w/ Gravy! :D

omg i wish i live with u!! hahaha


----------



## Eskimobabys

anna matronic said:


> *Happy One month Till Due Date Pichi and Silas (and me!!)*
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​

hahah awe congrats:hugs: i have one month left too but i just lurk in this thread :D


----------



## forgodssake

*anna* I feel your "I cant sleep" pain - I actually think that its become psychological with me to a point now!!

*missy* that trace does look pretty scary - hope that you're not in too much pain

*pichi* I think that we all have paranoia over something - mine is going overdue, don't worry - your normal ;)

*gossip* you reminded me to have my RLT - even if it is 130am and I am bouncing on my ball!!




SilasLove said:


> I am bored ... and my OH is getting on my nerves!

sorry but this post really made me :haha: - you should send him to sit on the naughty step!

AFM - well, we finally got our bedroom and the bathroom finished so we are out of the nursery now and the nursery furniture is up - we just need blinds and doors now but they will have to wait as we are having them done in bulk - living room should be being decorated next weekend which just leaves the kitchen and landing / hallway / stairs - advice ladies - DON'T ever renovate a house when decorating!!!

Ended up on delivery suite early this aft due to reduced movement (again :rolleyes:) - CTG was pretty crappy at first but buggerlugs woke up with a vengence after I had some ice cold water to the point of the trace been described as "perfect"!

However, as this was my 3rd admittance for reduced movement (coupled with the Dr's obvious shock when I said I could go all day without feeling baby) I have to have a scan early next week to check growth, fluid levels and blood flow which has sent OH into a blind panic!

Dr said that had I been further on they would just deliver baby which I have to say I was quite shocked about!!

They do like to give us something to worry about dont they!!

:hug: to all

Jo
xx


----------



## majm1241

Eskimobabys said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I am Cooking Pork Chops and Rice w/ Gravy! :D
> 
> omg i wish i live with u!! hahahaClick to expand...

Kayla they were so yummy and SUPER easy to make! So tender! :cloud9:


----------



## Eskimobabys

majm1241 said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I am Cooking Pork Chops and Rice w/ Gravy! :D
> 
> omg i wish i live with u!! hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Kayla they were so yummy and SUPER easy to make! So tender! :cloud9:Click to expand...

uhg the sounds so good i swear i ca almost smell them!! i love pork chops!


----------



## rowleypolie

taking my little mermaid daughter to a halloween party tonight. The kids all dress up and the parents decorate their cars for Trunk or Treat... basically the same as trick or treat- but in a big parking lot. Wish I wasn't so big or I'd dress up- not this year....

on a side note never been more anxious to start labor than today- if contractions start anytime in the next 8-32 hours baby could have the coolest birthday ever- 10-10-10...if only if only- but a healthy baby is more important


----------



## Betheney

Hey rowley how you feeling? Still a bit stressed looking after 2kiddies? Or better this week? Hope all is well.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I was hoping that too Rowley!!!!!! :) All my family wants her to have that birthday too, it would be awesome!


----------



## GossipGirly

rrrah im so fed up! Its 4.22 and Iv had barely any sleep and this time not even baby's doing! my stupid next door neighbour (a shady dodgy charachter imo) knocked just as we had went to bed at 11pm. Apparantly someone had threw a burning union jack flag over his fence and felt the need to tell me (i think he thought it was us, with some sort of vendetta against him :s) It really freaked me out as he has tall trees around his garden bar a little patch on our side and over his gate. Anyway about an hour later the police knock at my door, I was up anyway as im so freaked out as to why someone would do that blatently on purpose (has someone seriously got a grudge against him, our houses are connected :( ) The police said basically had we heard anything and app someone had written RIP and loads of names all over the flag and the man next door felt it had something to do with the army or the war because he was Indian :shrug: now if this was true, why would someone target him? I mean I live in Bolton it has a huge asian/indian population and what does that have to do with the war?? and we live on a quiet (supposedly) well to do new build estate that u have to drive specifically too as nothing runs through here. I think its bull and I think he has dont something to upset someone, he is always going out all ours through the night and when hubby knocked to tell him he left his car lights on othernight, he was very nervous opening the door, peeping through windows before he did.

I really hope he doesnt think we did this as now Im petrified that he has done something and someone is targetting him, they might get the wrong door or set his house on fire! I have all this going on in my head, worrying about my unborn child. We only moved here in July and it looked so lovely :cry: and is known as a quiet estate for proffesionals I want to move now and my lease isnt up till July!


----------



## SilasLove

anna matronic said:


> *Happy One month Till Due Date Pichi and Silas (and me!!)*
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​

Woot woot! :haha:

I have been having some ******** contractions the past 10 minutes - I have had like 3. :wacko: I hate it .. I really do.

I am in a jealous state right now. As my OH's brother has brought his girlfriend and another girl over to our apartment. Of course this other girl is all skinny and pretty ... and I am a fat blob. It doesn't help that my OH is a natural flirt. :| Bleh. I have just removed myself from the room and decided to not fret about it ... well past this point.

I am just annoyed because I was just on facebook and this girl was writing about how she didn't see why women wasted their time on white guys. Of course my OH is African American, and I know I am overthinking it here ... but what if the girl tried something? :nope: My pregnant butt would have to ... er ... pounce. :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

And ... ugh ... ANOTHER contraction.


----------



## MissyMojo

Mornin girls xxx :hugs: all round, I'm Lay on my sofa, watching f1 waiting for hubby to get in from work. .


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Sorry Ive been so quiet recently - been working so hard on decorating/sorting the nursery... nearly all done! :happydance:

I will be playing catch up with you all next week - Hope your all well :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Oooops, still in my PJ's, not long got up, had a really good nights sleep. YAY!!!!

Congrats on the one month to go milestone girls and glad baby was ok Jo. Silas EEEEK @ the contractions!

Still too sleepy to reply properly, will have a good catch up later.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi ladies,
Just given the dog a hair cut, she looks a lot less like a rug now bless her :haha:
Been having period type pains and BH overnight and today although they seem to be easing now. Haven't slept much in the last few days, got a stupid chest infection so lying down just starts of a massive coughing fit. 
Congrats on one month to go girls! Seems so real now! xx


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks lizzy :)

hope u are ok jo :)

girls get to tesco!! Mum just went baby clothes are 3 for 2! She bought chunk a gorgeous brown furry bear snowsuit. Was £12, I saw one in mothercate really similar £26!! Plus she got him another 2 outfits :) he has sooo many clothes. Well so many pairs of trousers, need more tshirts and jumpers! Have decided to wait for jan sales to get him more 0-3 3-6 clothes :)

just need baby bath now, but have everything I think to get me through first few days so I can see what else I need. Mostly toys etc and maybe some more bedding but am not doing his nursery until new year.

Feeling much better today after a very tearful day spent mostly in bed yesterday! I never thought I was that hormonal lol!! Have come home and sad to see Hastings pier burnt out, it's 100 meters from my flat. Shame :(


----------



## MissyMojo

bless chuk getting spoilt - m on my sofa gettin nasty achey pains in my left side


----------



## lolpants

Hey Ladies
Nursery almost done - pics here ... https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=237395&id=557145705 if you wanna have a looksie?

I really can't get her anymore clothes!! Well Ive decided to go 'coming home outfit' shopping but thats it = no more! :haha:

Lizzy I feel your pain - Ive had horrid cold/bad chest last few days - what sucks the most is we can't have lemsips/syrups etc too help soothe it :(
Ive been coughing so hard Ive had to start wearing protection :haha:

Happy 1 mth to go girls! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Marie1337

Love the Hello Kitty nursery! So cute!


----------



## Dragonfly

Was out in the lovely autumn day we had there. William loved playing in leaves. 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5067506827_84917150b8.jpgAutumn William 20 months old by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5068102214_567790e22d.jpgAutumn William by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5068099226_9ca6c53c61.jpgAutumn William by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## fairypop

What gorgeous piccies of your little boy. He is so photogenic. Do you have a flash camera? x


----------



## Dragonfly

flash camera? you mean actual flash as in light or expensive? its a nikon D3000 would be sort of dear .


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> *Happy One month Till Due Date Pichi and Silas (and me!!)*
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:​

yay to us ^___^ we're also on the last box! 

i'm on the hunt for a cute hello kitty hat bib and mitt set i seen online and i can't seem to find it again >_< :dohh:


@lolpants: a girl after my own hello Kitty loving heart hehe. peanuts room will be hello kitty themed too when we eventually get a house sorted out


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hope everyone is doing well today....last nights sleep was horrendous for me. couldnt seem to get comfy and my bh are getting more intense with lots of period and back pains. I really hope this baby come sooner than later, my stomach is stretching again and i dont think it can go much further. Im going to go make dh lunch and then go back to sleep, or at least try.


----------



## pichi

weird that you mention that. last night my hips were killing me! i felt like they'd been kicked or punched... and i'm sure my OH hadn't done that to me haha.

baby seems to be getting lower and lower though.. my bump is going south haha!


----------



## rowleypolie

beauty- sorry its so hard to sleep! i feel like i could sleep all the time and still be tired! i am so glad its a 3 days weekend because i still get 2 more days with dh home!


----------



## anna matronic

Ahh pichi u are like me I haven't done the nursery either cos dunno how long I am in my flat for. Will do it in new year if still here but something real simple with hungry caterpillar theme.

Bhb - I dread the nights :( I have alternate good and bad nights. Not painful bh's they still don't hurt but I do get period pains and backache and terrible heartburn now :(


----------



## anna matronic

Oh I meant to post this question doh:

has anyones bump dropped so the skin underneath bump is now saggy instead of tight round baby? My bump is so low now with a little saggy bit underneath!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have rennies for heart burn but they actually give me worse heart burn. Go figure that out. And anything stronger dosnt agree with me. Milk works better! but am all out.


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Oh I meant to post this question doh:
> 
> has anyones bump dropped so the skin underneath bump is now saggy instead of tight round baby? My bump is so low now with a little saggy bit underneath!!

Had that last preg and this one to and never dropped in last pregnancy. Just this stupid saggy bit that hangs out under my tops i noticed today.


----------



## GossipGirly

Girls I just posted a thread in third tri about the discharge Iv had a couple fo times when I'v been to loo. The first time it was on my underwear and it was kind of thick blob jelly stuff clear/green tinged a bit like snot and it was quite a blob. The next time I went it was after I wiped and it was on the loo roll its was more clear but still thick jelly like substance. Someone said it could be my plug but I thought it was meant to be bloody?? Could it be some plug or has anyone experienced a change in discharge around this time? x


----------



## pichi

i've found mine being VERY watery recently (tmi) it could well be your plug though


----------



## GossipGirly

wasnt watery, it was really thick and jelly like, someone just said u can lose it and it can grow back, so means nowt really :( x


----------



## bushtwins

My wife had the same thing gossipgirly.......10 hours later she was in labour


----------



## Dragonfly

sounds like mucas plug, does it look like snot ? i had that 2 weeks ago for 2 days and never seen it again and with William I had to to. Nothing came of it. I mentioned to consultant they said to go to midwive to take a swab to check for infections but I have nothing. Dosnt mean your going into labour I looked it up and all. could be coming away slowly. Your show has blood in it that comes after mucas.


----------



## rowleypolie

sounds like the plug to me! when i lost mine with dd i never had blood- i think its only supposed to be a tint of blood anyways- but thick jelly is the plug- or at least part of it


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks :) yeh Im probs not going into labour any time soon, I started RLT capsules and been drinking tea for a week maybe they have had a little affect on pushing things out? haha x


----------



## Dragonfly

It could just be coming away, with william I had it 3 weeks or 4 before I had to be induced as I was over due so that didnt start labour and this one remember I said bout 2 weeks ago. I havnt seen any more since though. Was only a small bit but defo green in it. Look up mucas plug on google image, rotten but gives you an idea of what you have to look for.


----------



## lolpants

Thanks :)

I've not had a good nights sleep for months :(
If its not toilet breaks, then its achy hips and now its a bleedin cold!! Everyone says 'wait till baby come's then you'll get no sleep' but how can I possibly have less than I do now?? :grr:

Gossip- sounds like mucas plug too me - but doesn't mean you will labour anytime soon.. at the antenatal class they said you can still go past EDD if you lose plug early on... you wanna hold on another 2 weeks anyways :thumbup:

DF - William should be a model!! He is so adorable :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Lol your nursery is beautiful!!!

William is gorgeous too  

GG, could be your plug, maybe just some of it? Have heard though that when your plug comes there is no doubt and you know exactly what it is?! I dont remember ever having mine come out with Ashton..

Bushtwins, how're the boys??

Baby hugs and tummy rubs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## SilasLove

well ladies i am definitely losing my plug today. been having obsessive contractions since last night as well and they seem to be getting more intense but still not regular. not sure what this means for me yet.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

it sounds like your plug GG. I have had that stuff come out too, I talked to my dr and he told me it can grow back...its just your body getting ready for baby. I keep having bits and pieces come out, especially after me and dh dtd(sorry if tmi). If you are worried just call your midwife or dr :) But from the sounds of it and all of the other ladies' opinions on here, i think your good


----------



## blkhairbeauty

SilasLove said:


> well ladies i am definitely losing my plug today. been having obsessive contractions since last night as well and they seem to be getting more intense but still not regular. not sure what this means for me yet.

I would call your dr or at least the L&D and ask what you should do. good luck hun and keep us updated....hopefully your little Madelyn stays put for a little while longer!


----------



## anna matronic

The show is blood from cervix when it starts dilating I think. The plug is totally different. Have not lost anything from up there yet!!


----------



## Dragonfly

mine had to be broke last time apparently I had a big show and I am so glad I didnt see it I know my other half did. My baby was well sealed in there. Same happened on my mum she had to have hers broke with my sister. So not always it happens but I say if theres contractions thats a pretty big clue something is happening. I probably will go over due or something.


----------



## anna matronic

I dunno what mines like as I have had leaking plus internals where they have swabbed my cervix and could see if it was closed or not. Would the plug not cover it??


----------



## bushtwins

Hey kellycool the boys are doing well thanks they are still in special baby care but apart from a bit of jaundice they are doing really well, currently being fed by tube but hope to get them on the breast this week. It's very tiring going back and forth and it's the worst feeling ever not being able to bring them home!


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> Ahh pichi u are like me I haven't done the nursery either cos dunno how long I am in my flat for. Will do it in new year if still here but something real simple with hungry caterpillar theme.
> 
> Bhb - I dread the nights :( I have alternate good and bad nights. Not painful bh's they still don't hurt but I do get period pains and backache and terrible heartburn now :(

I too am not doing the nursery yet. We will be moving on post in January to a Brand new SNCO Housing 4 Bedroom House so we are waiting until then. We put the bassinet in our room. :yipee:



Dragonfly said:


> I have rennies for heart burn but they actually give me worse heart burn. Go figure that out. And anything stronger dosnt agree with me. Milk works better! but am all out.

Have you tried Maalox? They seem to work for me. Liquid or tablets. BTW, William needs to be a MODEL!!! :kiss:



GossipGirly said:


> Girls I just posted a thread in third tri about the discharge Iv had a couple fo times when I'v been to loo. The first time it was on my underwear and it was kind of thick blob jelly stuff clear/green tinged a bit like snot and it was quite a blob. The next time I went it was after I wiped and it was on the loo roll its was more clear but still thick jelly like substance. Someone said it could be my plug but I thought it was meant to be bloody?? Could it be some plug or has anyone experienced a change in discharge around this time? x

I don't know anything about MP. I never lost mine with Jace since I was induced. I feel like I am new to all of this preggo stuff. LOL I hope LO stays put a bit longer though Love! :hugs:



SilasLove said:


> well ladies i am definitely losing my plug today. been having obsessive contractions since last night as well and they seem to be getting more intense but still not regular. not sure what this means for me yet.

I hope LO stays put love! Maybe just stronger BH?! 

AFM, has anyone else been experiencing the pelvic aching pain? Just started yesterday. I "think" Bryelle has dropped but I can't tell for sure. Also, has anyone been experiencing more stretching like pain?? I get it in my lower abdomen and it hurts so bad it brings me to tears. :cry: Lasts a few minutes. Plus, my lower right back, butt and hip ache. I also get period like cramps with BH but not with every BH I get.


----------



## anna matronic

Ok girls god we are in total paranoia mode. I have just had a pain a stabbing type pain low in my belly right hand side. Made me feel sick and couldn't breathe.

It is still aching nownit has eased.

Eurgh fuck as am at my flat alone lol x


----------



## majm1241

That's the pain I get! Stretching stabbing pain in the same spot!!! And my BH make me get shortness of breath too.


----------



## Bartness

Finished with Jaxon's room as of 5 minutes ago. It looks amazing!


----------



## Cocobelle

Bartness said:


> Finished with Jaxon's room as of 5 minutes ago. It looks amazing!

We need piccies!


----------



## fairypop

Dragonfly said:


> flash camera? you mean actual flash as in light or expensive? its a nikon D3000 would be sort of dear .

Sorry! I meant expensive! My piccies never come out that well :dohh: - It is probably the operator - ME!


----------



## Kellycool

bushtwins said:


> Hey kellycool the boys are doing well thanks they are still in special baby care but apart from a bit of jaundice they are doing really well, currently being fed by tube but hope to get them on the breast this week. It's very tiring going back and forth and it's the worst feeling ever not being able to bring them home!

Glad they are doing well and hopefully you can bring them home soon!!!! We want pics!

Keep us posted on the pains/contractions ladies

:flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my husband wont shut up about going and getting him a freaking pepsi....i seriously am to the point where i want to SHOOT him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah my other half is in for a punch! he set his alarm woke ME up then went back to sleep. argued with him said he had things to do and i know it dosnt involve helping me which I have been asking him for days for so now he is going back to bed again! I only got to sleep early hours as I was up with William and peeing and he goes back to bed every day! this is not going to be a good day! I am not in a good mood at all and fed up with his selfish behaviour. He may have a broken leg but he is fit enough to walk down the town and go out to his ones but never to help me pick up toys or watch willam! PRICK!


----------



## Cocobelle

Bah! I have been up since 4am. Really starting to get tired now and should just go back to bed but I have things I really wanted to do today. Will try and drag it out for a few more hours. I am sure I will get more sleep once Herbert is here!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am sure I will never sleep again! william has this past few months woke far to much every night and new born feed every 1 to 2 hours! and will my OH have to do a thing NO he wont! 

And now his bro is here and i bet he fecks off with him and i have a pile of house work to do i have been begging him to help me with or look after william till i do.


----------



## you&me

Morning Ladies. :flower:

How are you Jo? Come to any decisions yet?

I am not sleeping too great, my hips feel like what I imagine those of an 80 year old waiting a hip replacement feel like :haha:

BUT I am keeping positive...I can see the end :happydance: Excited about my last scan and consultant appointment tomorrow, we will be getting our elective section date.

My house resembles cardboard city, getting ready to move on the 23rd of this month, when I will be 38 weeks exactly...must be crazy, but it has got to be done....what a year, we got married, new house, new baby :cloud9:

I am however starting to get nervous, life as I know it is going to change so much :wacko: There will be this whole new little person to get to know, years of not being able to just jump in the car and pop to the shops with ease...and after having a preemie and her being whisked straight to SCBU after the section I am scared about how different it will feel this time around having a baby stay with me, be handed to me, and being able to bring her home from hospital with me instead of months visiting an incubator, something I always dreamt of is rapidly going to become my reality :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Got up and went into work today, only to be told by my boss 'you look awful, go home!' so now back in my pj's with the dog on the sofa. Really don't want to be off though as it's using up my hours of TOIL that I wanted to save to use as an extra day of maternity leave. 
Stupid chest infection! Going to try and get some sleep today though as I think that's what's dragging it out, too tired to fight it off. 
Hope everyone is feeling ok today xx


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies & Bushtwins :flower:

Glad too hear the boys are doing well - Im sure you will have them home with you very soon :hugs: Is your partner home?

Silas - you rung your dr/mw? If you have lost your plug and your having contractions, it might be worth being checked out - could be early labour? (which can last a couple of hrs up too a couple of weeks!!)

Bartness - we wanna see pics! :haha: Im so chuffed with mine - couldn't wait too share :haha:

You & Me - Just 5 more days and your full term :happydance: Im pretty sure even if she did turn up now that you would still get all you desire and get too take her home straight away :D

Lizzy - :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

AFM - I actually got a reasonable nights sleep last night!! Was only up every 2 hrs and slept till 10am!! :happydance:
Im also suffering with the achy hips/80 yr old feeling - but yesterday it was like someone had rammed me up the bum with a huge pole every time I stood up!? Anyone else experienced this?

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

We STILL have NO names and I am TOTALLy freaking out about it.. Everytime we think we like a name, a reason pops up why we cant use it. ARG, fed up


----------



## MissyMojo

hey all

just a quick visit with :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no names for a girl and I think thats what I am having so know the feeling.


----------



## you&me

How are you now Missy?

We had our heart set on a girl's name all the way through...then about 2 weeks ago I completely went off of it and changed my mind on what she is going to be called...DH had no choice but to agree to the new name as I informed him if he didn't then she would be called 'the baby with no name' :haha:


----------



## hinkybinky

I'm almost constantly fretting about names (keeps my mind off labour though so that's a plus!) - I am tired of having the conversation with DH as we can't really agree on anything. There are names that one of us loves and the other 'doesn't mind' but obviously would be great if we came up with some that we both loved. We've decided now to wait until we meet the baby, but I do think it would be nice to have a name within the first day or two. Hard, isn't it?


----------



## MissyMojo

im uncomfortabe and in pain but nothin i can do . . . 

hope ladies pick names soon, weve had ours set since about 20w lol


----------



## Mei190

MissyMojo said:


> hope ladies pick names soon, weve had ours set since about 20w lol

Same here :thumbup: However DH wants a different name, he seems to be oddly going along with what I want (running around like a raging woman :haha:)

I have got serious back pain today... am too tired to stand up and cannot sit down because of the back pain. Joy!


----------



## MissyMojo

im lying down on my sofa - on my left side - only position im comfortable


----------



## Kellycool

Thing is, I am due Nov 5th and we leave the country Nov 18th so there is no time once baby is born to um and aah over names as we have to get his/her passport sorted... Hopefully something comes soooooon 
Hope you're all having a nice chilled day xx


----------



## MissMamma

omygosh i cant imagine not having a name sorted! :shock:
my cousin was called Baby, it was put down as his name on the birth certificate for the first two months of his life as my auntie and uncle couldn't decide on one. Plus they have four other kids so i think they were a bit preoccupied! :haha:
i seem to get bigger every day now, I'm so scared i dont know how my body can cope with this much bump!


----------



## anna matronic

So glad I have chunks name sorted. I think chunk is kinda cool and and a fitting tribute to one of the best films ever. The Goonies!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Boys names I find are easy to choose just not girls for me. I really have no idea i know to many poeple with names i want that i dont want my kid to have because of them lol sounds weird but hardly t going to call her after someone i dont like.


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> So glad I have chunks name sorted. I think chunk is kinda cool and and a fitting tribute to one of the best films ever. The Goonies!!

:haha: that makes it sound like you are actually gonna call him Chunk :haha:

Missmama - I guess your auntie and Uncle had to change by deed poll once they had decided? What did they name him in the end?

Kelly - do you at least have a shortlist?

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

The Goonies, is my altime favorite! Sloth and Chunk are awsome. 

Anyway, I have the pictures on my camera, I just have to talk OH into downloading them for me (he has hidden the data cable, I have no clue where he's put it). So as soon as I can get him to download them, I'll post pics of Jaxon's room. 

So, Last night OH and I went to Target to get Jaxon's crib mattrice, and a few other things that we didnt get at the shower. The cashier 'rang up' the mattrice gave us our total, we paid and left. Oh and I got home, checked the reciept, and lo and behold, the mattrice was never rang up. Oh well.


----------



## anna matronic

Lol, I am calling him chunk ;) :rofl:


----------



## Bartness

DF --if you have a list of boys names you like, some of them are becoming unisex names, you can use for little girls too (at least in the US, anyway). For instance my family has 4 girls with boys names: Logan Ann-Marie, Aiden Grace, Austin Nicole, and Avery Briana.


----------



## MissyMojo

i love those mistakes best :) 

silly woman hahha


----------



## anna matronic

Bartness I love love love it when things like that happen!! Not too often but it's wicked when it does :)


----------



## Dragonfly

No they all boys no unisex, I dont do unisex names. 


You ever get when yuo just give up on someone. I give up on my so called mate. She is on line every day and for 2 months yuo think she would have time to return my calls or texts or call down when she says she would. Plenty of time for facebook apps. Then send me a chain message after ignoring me for so long. I felt like texting back what a load of shit how about texting me asking how the fuck i am! bull shitting in facebook message few weeks ago she would call me and sorrt she was being anti social. Well she lives miles away, phone call would be ok as he man works all day and she is at home. She dosnt answer for me so I give up. Same goes for a lot of poeple in my life i just dont bother with any more.


----------



## Happyhayley

Hi all, We've had our name picked for awhile too. Sometimes I waver on it but I used to do that with my son too but now I can't imagine a more perfect name for him. 

My husband isn't 100% on the middle name I picked but he has to suck that up because I was never 100% about our first sons middle name which he picked.


----------



## Bartness

Names are so hard to pick out. Jaxon was the only one my OH and I could agree on, that began with a "J". Though he's still trying to get me to change it to "Jayden" which for some reason I just view that as more of a girls name (which he rolls his eyes at, b/c he goes you and your family with boys names for girls).


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> So glad I have chunks name sorted. I think chunk is kinda cool and and a fitting tribute to one of the best films ever. The Goonies!!

:haha:


----------



## pichi

i have a name that i just picture peanut to be called but its not set in stone that it's her name if that makes sense?

oh im starting to feel really uncomfy now. got my 36w midwife appointment on wednesday to discuss my birth plan. eek!

hope everyone is well


----------



## Kellycool

lolpants said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> So glad I have chunks name sorted. I think chunk is kinda cool and and a fitting tribute to one of the best films ever. The Goonies!!
> 
> :haha: that makes it sound like you are actually gonna call him Chunk :haha:
> 
> Missmama - I guess your auntie and Uncle had to change by deed poll once they had decided? What did they name him in the end?
> 
> Kelly - do you at least have a shortlist?
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

We have a few names that we are kind of ok with but whether or not we would actually use them ???!!! So any suggestions are more than welcome.. Last time our girls name was decided (Tatum) but we landed up having a boy who we had 2 names for-Ashton and Reece.. but now Tatum is uber popular as is Reece and pretty much every other name I come up with.. Sigh


----------



## GossipGirly

I *think* we have our name, oh loves it and its growing on me I think il let him have this one and Il name the next one haha.. Melody and if anyone dare call her "Mel" I shall have to punch them x


----------



## Bartness

My cousin just found out she's pregnant a few weeks ago, and today is her first docs appoitment, I cant wait to find out her due date!!!


----------



## lolpants

GossipGirly said:


> I *think* we have our name, oh loves it and its growing on me I think il let him have this one and Il name the next one haha.. Melody and if anyone dare call her "Mel" I shall have to punch them x

 ... its gonna happen though!! Unless you train her too tell people not to call her Mel? Melody is a lovely name btw :thumbup:

I was lucky with names - we couldn't agree on a boys name at all - so was glad that we are having a girl :D We did have a few disagreements - but one of us suggested Phoebe and that was that! People do say that you can change your mind once you meet them, but she has been 100% Phoebe for 16 weeks now, so I doubt I'll change it!

Can't wait too see the list of babies born filling up - and what you all call them :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah I dont like poeple shortening names, like I hope william dosnt get called Will, bill, billy, willy etc Not by me anyway. 

I need a girls name thats not to do with seasons, flowers, words but a name. Also nothing boring , common but not uncommon. Am I picky? lol


----------



## pichi

Urgh got those horrible cramps again that seem to swing round to my back :(


----------



## MissyMojo

DF - theres sooo many girls names out there it gets really hard, what about, Hannah, Hayley, Eva/Evie, Kerry, Katherine, Aimee, Alice, Paige, Carla, Charlotte, Cassie, Della, Emma, Grace Jessica, Jade, Lisa . .


----------



## Bartness

No DF, your not being picky. You just want the perfect name for your lo. Do you like names like Nicole, Alyssa, Brianna, Danielle (Hehe, this is my name, and I don't use a nickname), and etc....


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: pichi xxx


----------



## Kellycool

Hey, where are all my suggestions haha!

I LOVED Cassidy as did DH but a friend works for Cassidy plumbing hmmmm, does that make a huge difference..

Melody is beautiful as is phoebe  We both LOVE Kimberley but just KNOW she would be called Kim (not that I hate Kim, I just prefer a name that he/she will be called or have a nickname I love like Ash). Wow, hope I am making sense.

What about Jessica DF?

Boys, I love Tyler but it is so popular :-( I would love Mackenzie for either a boy or girl but DH says NO.. booooo.....

So, pretty much have no boys names, we are screwed.. 

Pich are you ok?

I was mildly convinced labour was starting earlier but the cramps have gone away now. i am just so nauseas I cant eat, tomato cocktail for dinner it looks like


----------



## pichi

yeah, im fine. i just seem to get cramping that moves around into my back then subsides after a while *grumble*

our little peanut will have an original-ish name. i just can't picture her being named anything else now although it's not her name officially yet... does that make any sense?


----------



## Dragonfly

They are all nice names but nothing is popping out at me, I knew with william as it was his granddads name and we got that the day before he was born as we where hinted that it was a boy by last scan before induction. But we knew. I feel lost, I look at names and say they are nice but dont fit for some reason. Some say maybe that way its not a girl but my baby isnt big so thats what makes me think its a girl. (then again I am quite small and so is its dad where as william is lanky and quite tall and was a big baby on birth.


----------



## MissyMojo

compile a list of names u like for girl and for boy - 5-10 for each as ur short lst, then when baby comes something wll stick, i really like layla atm


----------



## Happyhayley

Our girl name which we won't be using since we're having a boy was Charlotte Grace. It made me sad because I was oh so in love with it. 

My first son was going to be Meredith


----------



## pichi

i thought that Meredith was a girls name or is it unisex? :shrug: maybe that's just me :blush:

i like the name Aria for a girl... thats one on our list


----------



## MissyMojo

i think of meredith as a girls name too


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! :wave:

Spent most of yesterday worried I was going in to labor. I know I have lost either part/most/all of my mucous plug for sure. I was having contractions yesterday, and the night before, ALL day. They were 5-15 minutes apart, so not really regular. And not that intense either, which is why I stayed as calm about as I did. We were in another state, and I really wanted to wait to get home to even call the doctor or anything. So I did. 

L&D told me to drink a big glass of water, and call back in an hour. I think the glass of water really did help, as my contractions stopped afterwards. When I called back they told me sometimes we contract because we are not getting enough hydration and what not. So that is my chore for the next two weeks - staying hydrated. Haha. 

But I am not convinced I am in the clear ... baby has dropped, and I feel eerily well. Like no serious pains or aches etc. I feel alright. So that makes me wonder ... I could clean if I wanted to - but don't have the urge. So I guess I am feeling a bit lazy. But my body feels regular. I wouldn't even know I was pregnant if she didn't move. Lol.

Anyhow, who knows. I go to the doctor Wednesday, so we will see what she has to say. :)


----------



## Dragonfly

MissyMojo said:


> compile a list of names u like for girl and for boy - 5-10 for each as ur short lst, then when baby comes something wll stick, i really like layla atm

I have been trying to do that for months, I managed 3 boys names and not one girls name. :wacko: I havnt even got one to add on a list that I half like.


----------



## Marie1337

I think we have finally decided on a boys name. I freaked out a few weeks ago when my top two names for a boy were the same as two different co-workers who were driving me crazy. But I found one that is really unique and both OH and I love it.

If it had been a girl, her name would have been Emma Nicole. I'm a bit sad I don't get to use it since it is likely that this boy is going to be our only child!

I'm sure you will find a name. It's hard to believe that something so simple as a name can be so stressful though!


----------



## pichi

silas: i think this little one has dropped too. i feel very heavy down below now and its harder to get up from being in bed now haha. peeing like a race-horse too! the more i pee the more i drink water though. Had the problem with UTI's so i don't want that again :(

hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Dragonfly

does bladders work more ta night? I am sick to death of peeing all night! every hour my bladder is full and i am getting no sleep from waking up needing to pee. I have even begged Darren can I have a bucket to pee in and will empty it in morn as I just cant be arsed to walk to the loo every hour. This is way worse than I was with WIlliam and I dont really drink as much at night but its no difference.


----------



## pichi

im thankful enough to have an en suite in my bedroom so it's just a case of wondering half asleep to the loo at night but yeah i know what you mean. i seem to pee at least 5 times a night now - this has only started since a week, 2 weeks ago


----------



## anna matronic

Hayley you stole my name lol i was gonna call chunk henry but totally went off it!! Nit cos of u though dot worry :haha:

quickie as on phone! Hope the crampy contraction girlies are all ok :)


----------



## SilasLove

pichi said:


> silas: i think this little one has dropped too. i feel very heavy down below now and its harder to get up from being in bed now haha. peeing like a race-horse too! the more i pee the more i drink water though. Had the problem with UTI's so i don't want that again :(
> 
> hope you're feeling better soon

Thanks. I feel perfectly fine, body wise. That is why I am a bit freaked about going in to labor. I feel _too good_ to get away with it! I don't even feel a bunch of pressure from her being low or anything ... I don't even feel pregnant. :wacko:

Idk ... maybe I am just having a good day.


----------



## pichi

i know exactly what you mean. if it wasn't for the fact that i have a hard stomach i wouldn't actually think i was pregnant. i didn't have sickness, sore boobs, nothing! i'm just feeling a little more erm, stiffer now haha than what i used to be


----------



## pinklizzy

Having another emotional day, can't stop crying over the whole BMI/birth centre issue. How do I snap out of this, it's ruining the pregnancy for me, just don't look forward to anything-dread my MW appts, don't want to plan anything to do with delivery.

:cry::cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

I must have missed something Pink what happened at birthing centre?


and your due same date as me and your ticker has moved before mine?weird. I think mines on a weird time zone.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

**rant and emotional breakdown alert**



Today has been a shitty day and i woke up only an hour ago. My oh woke up mad at me, i asked why and he wouldnt talk to me. Finally I asked him about our baby's name and he got even more mad and was saying things like I dont care anymore, or its not my decision. He left for work without even kissing me goodbye and he NEVER does that. I just feel like i dont make him happy anymore, cause he never seems happy anymore. I am terrified of having this baby just because I know its going to be me doing everything, i know he isnt going to help me now. Plus I am always alone. I have no friends anymore because they are all busy doing their "college" lives and playing around, while i sit here trying to be a housewife. I am tired all the time and never get sleep anymore. The worst part is i am all alone, and I just want to go back to being normal. I seriously hate emotions right now.


----------



## pinklizzy

DF-I want to have LO at our local birth centre which is next door to our house but because my BMI is +1 point over their guidelines I am having to fight them not to have to go to the nearest hospital, which I hate. I've been there for my growth scan and GTT and feel sick as soon as I get in the door. :cry:
Until about 32 weeks I thought I could go to the birth centre, had been told this by two of my MW's, until an awful MW appt left me in hysterical tears after she said I was too high risk etc, I feel like I've failed my baby already by being too big. Another thing, which seems really trivial is that I want to have my baby in Wales, it has always been really important to me. Obviously if baby was at risk I wouldn't hesitate to go to the hospital but :shrug: it's all about protocols.
I just find myself in tears everyday, in fear of going to the dreaded hospital-it's like the constant 'sick' feeling in the pit of my stomach.
I need to get passed it though, I'm worried I'm going to get antenatal depression-crying again now!


----------



## Dragonfly

My BMI is high and no one has ever said a word about it. I have never heard of there being probs with it mines always about 33. something. I am shocked at the way they treat you here.


----------



## pichi

My BMI is high since being pregnant. Mines was 31/32 before I fell pregnant, it must be like 35 by now and like DF I havnt had anything mentioned to me regarding weight either :s I might get it mentioned on wednesday as I have my mw appt about my birth plan :s


----------



## pinklizzy

I think they'll take it as your BMI from when you were weighed at your booking appt? That's what they've done with me, although I've lost weight since being pregnant, going from a size 20-22 to an 18, it doesn't make any difference. Just have to wait til 37 weeks when I have my birth plan appt and meeting with the lead midwife to discuss it.


----------



## Kellycool

BHB, your OH is prob going through what most men have as the freak out stage. it doesnt last long. It is difficult for them to feel as emotional about the babay as we do cos we get to feel it moving around and have it living in us for so long.. They are visual creatures these men and when baby comes and he SEE's the little one, all will be ok  Try go on easy on him and everything will be ok xxx

Pink Lizzy, sorry you are so upset, stupid mw-hang in there, dont really know what to advise but a hospital birth is not the worst thing in the world hun...

Love to all
xx


----------



## SilasLove

Why is it that children get defiant as they get older? I mean, seriously? Lol.

Or maybe my son just refuses to listen .. I don't know. :|


----------



## Dragonfly

pinklizzy said:


> I think they'll take it as your BMI from when you were weighed at your booking appt? That's what they've done with me, although I've lost weight since being pregnant, going from a size 20-22 to an 18, it doesn't make any difference. Just have to wait til 37 weeks when I have my birth plan appt and meeting with the lead midwife to discuss it.

I know they done mine at the start to but if you lost weight they should at least let you do it again to get in this place. We have just the hospital here no other choice so maybe thats why they never say anything about weight to any one. Actually they dont say much about anything at all really. I havnt even talked about birth plan i have an app on wed for another scan to see how baby is, they dont even give pics any more :(


----------



## pinklizzy

I didn't get any pics at my 33 week growth scan either DF.
Going to head to bed now, have given myself another headache from crying and getting myself worked up again. I know it's not good for the baby and I need to get over it, just finding it difficult.


----------



## Happyhayley

pichi said:


> i thought that Meredith was a girls name or is it unisex? :shrug: maybe that's just me :blush:
> 
> i like the name Aria for a girl... thats one on our list

It is a girls name. I meant if my first son had been a girl I would have named him meredith


----------



## pichi

ooooh! that makes more sense now haha :blush:


oooh i now have a sore tummy... maybe i've eaten something funky


----------



## Happyhayley

anna matronic said:


> Hayley you stole my name lol i was gonna call chunk henry but totally went off it!! Nit cos of u though dot worry :haha:
> 
> quickie as on phone! Hope the crampy contraction girlies are all ok :)

Haha well I'm glad I didn't make you go off it since we live in different countries I don't think the 2 Henrys would be in the same class or anything. 

I like it because all my friends pick really unusual names for they're babies so its kinda like picking a traditional name makes it uncommon after all but we do get asked all the time if its after his granddad or something which it is not. 

Plus I think its super cute for a little boy and sounds very good for a job interview when he's older. and "Do you take Henry James Young to be your lawful wedded husband" sounds good too :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so with the high BMI my dr mentioned it once and also told me i needed to watch how much weight I gained. So far i have only gained about 14 lbs and the max for me is 20, so my dr is happy.


----------



## Happyhayley

blkhairbeauty because of my high BMI I cannot have my baby in my home town because the small town hospital policy is above a certain limit your considered high risk and the small hospital doesn't want to deal with it which sort of sucks because the small town hospital is brand new and has a really nice maternity floor. 

But at the same time if they don't feel comfortable dealing with me just because I'm fat I dunno if I feel comfortable with them being responsible for my baby so I'm okay with driving a little further to the next big hospital.


----------



## anna matronic

I've gained 30lbs!! most of that is in the last 8 weeks since I have been off work! I am a total heffa now, Thing is still I am the same size as before so haven't put on loads of weight. God knows where it has gone :haha:


----------



## Bartness

I've packed on the pounds, and like you AM, I have no idea where it went. Everyone tell's me I look good for being at 33 wks. Though I feel like a fat ass most the time.


----------



## Cocobelle

Well here I am again, early hours and just can't sleep. I think my perfect pregnancy has decided to have a few days off as I have been feeling horrid just recently.

Yesterday I was sick again (odd as I never had a bit of MS in 1st tri) and I spent all day either asleep or on the sofa with a blanket doing sweet sod all. At one point I wondered if I was coming down with something as I felt hot and yukky and I just can't eat anything. 

I have also had a lot more BH's and my light period type pains seem to come in waves now, although luckily not very close together and not all the time as I would worry with baby having such an unstable lie.

Dani we think we are going to decline the ECV and book the section on the proviso that Herbert doesn't turn. If my MW thinks it is ok, I will then have a treatment of reflexology and moxibustion to see if that has any effect. I feel better for coming to that decision, just need to call the hospital tomorrow now and see what we need to do next.
I hope your packing is going well and that you are not wearing yourself out with all that lugging around!

Kelly, when I was pregnant last time, Reece was a really close contender but we eventually went for Ashley! That was way back in the 1990's though and both names were hardly heard of. Reece seems very popular now.

We are struggling a little with names as DH and I have quite different tastes. I have my options sorted and I think he has his, but like hinkybinky, neither of us really loves the others choices so we find it easier just not to mention it! I think we have come to a quiet understanding on a boys name but when it comes to a girl, we will be in trouble. I love quite old fashioned names (think old lady chic) and DH just seems to list every name under the sun that he knows I will hate, I am hoping that deep down it is because he loves my choice really but doesn't want to admit it :haha:

Lizzy, I hate the way you are made to feel so rotten all the time :hugs:

DF, I never got a pic at my 36 week scan last week, in fact the only thing I could make out on the screen was the heartbeat as Herbert is so big now, they fill the entire screen and they have to view them in sections. I was pleased about that in a way though as there was no chance of being able to get a flash of any boy or girl bits!

Well hopefully I will be able to go back to bed again soon so that I feel less of a zombie tomorrow. I have a MW appointment at lunch time so lets see which way Herbert is tomorrow!

x


----------



## forgodssake

I feel your pain * Cocobelle * and quite literally!!!

I've been having contractions all night - now for as much as they are quite painful (2/5) I don't think they are strong enough to be actually doing anything!!

They are also pretty much on top of each other!!!

I'm 35 years bloody old, on baby number three and don't know what to do - advice please ladies?

xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i didnt get pics at the growth scan either.

Tomorrow I go for another NST and ultrasound for fluids...hopefully everything is good in there with her. But I think my blood pressure is a little high, i have had a headache all tonight and kinda feel like im going to pass out. So i have been drinking lots of water and we will see tomorrow at both the nst and dr's appt.


----------



## you&me

My house has come down with the lurgy :dohh: everyone was up all night feeling awful, sore throats, sneezing, headaches...

Off for last growth scan at the hospital today, and seeing the consultant to be booked in my elective section date :happydance:

Not too long left now ladies and we will be meeting babies!!! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Its 35 35 today! 35 weeks and 35 days left! I am actually feeling excited just looking at that, till i see my house isnt sorted yet then i get pissed off. Himself is suppose to be up helping me yet he is lying in and bull shitting me about getting up like he does every morning. I have been up with William from 6 he was wide awake and playing with his cars in bed and not going back to sleep for me at all. 

Its freezing here and the fog is so thick I cant see nothing outside!


----------



## Kellycool

FGS, Jo.... I am with you on all those symptoms.. Am having the exact same thing.. Last night I couldnt eat dinner-DH made me have toast eventually. I was hot and sweating just sitting on the couch by the open window.. Then I hjad a bit of green discharge (TMI SORRY).. And I feel asleep quickly which is weird for me.. Then this morning I have woken up so dizzy I can hardly see straight and I just feel a bit weird. I have crampy back and just light headed, almmost drunk lol.. Oh and I had severe itching last night but think that was maybe my tummy stretching..
I have to take Ashton to football in a bit and I feel so yuk I just want to lie down :-(

Love the name Ashley Jo  
Love the name Chunk too Sophie hahahaha


----------



## hinkybinky

Dragonfly said:


> Its 35 35 today! 35 weeks and 35 days left! I am actually feeling excited just looking at that, till i see my house isnt sorted yet then i get pissed off. Himself is suppose to be up helping me yet he is lying in and bull shitting me about getting up like he does every morning. I have been up with William from 6 he was wide awake and playing with his cars in bed and not going back to sleep for me at all.
> 
> Its freezing here and the fog is so thick I cant see nothing outside!

Congrats on the 35 / 35! Numbers are going up / down really quickly now. 

The sun is streaming through my window here!


----------



## Mei190

If it was freezing here I would be rejoicing. We've had two reasonably hot days the past few days and I have been boiling sooo bad! Today is cold and fog here...and I am still hot :( My theory isn't working too well. 

Congrats DF on 35/35. I have to say when I hit that yesterday, I didn't even realise!


----------



## rowleypolie

really looking into the name Madison for little one- my daughter keeps telling everyone her name is baby Madison and i love the name- looks like we will both have a Maddie BHB :)


----------



## forgodssake

* Kelly * mine seem to have stopped now but I'm uber tired and could do with going home!!

Methinks you should ring your madwife though :)

* rowley * DD1'x middle name is Madison - I just love Maddie! 
Jo
xx


----------



## Kellycool

I LOVE Maddison and Addison for a boy but one of our good friends is preggie and if she has a girl she will be called Maddison...

Jo (FGS), glad yours have stopped, I seem to be feeling better after some muesli and coffee.. Going to take a walk to Ashton's football so if it is anything I am sure that will get it started properly..

Mei190 it's these hormones!! I am always hot!


----------



## Dragonfly

Also was awake with cramps I was convinced it was labour but i remember this from last time i think, probably from lying down.


----------



## Cocobelle

Well I eventually did get back to sleep and have not long got up. I take my hat off to all of you ladies with other children, I don't know how you cope when you are feeling so rough and you have a little one to take care of. 



forgodssake said:


> I'm 35 years bloody old, on baby number three and don't know what to do - advice please ladies?

I am 38 and on baby number 2 and I have no idea what to do either! In my defense, it was 20 years ago since I had Ashley so I think I am entitled to forget a little! I am pleased to hear your pains have stopped this morning, mine also seem to have subsided. For now.

Good luck with your scans Dani and BHB! Dani, I hope you soon manage to shift the lurgy!

Congrats on the 35/35 DF its zooming by for everyone now :)

Kelly, keep an eye on your vision and itchiness honey. I am sure it is just more horrid end of pregnancy symptoms but it is better to have them checked out if they persist :hugs:

I am going to have a nice big bowl of porridge now as I am starving and it will set me up for the rest of the day should I loose my appetite later again.


----------



## chella

Hey hope everyones well, 

Had mw yesterday and still measuring big now 40wks ; got another scan monday so im crossing all fingers and toes as i will then know if i will have to have c section if placenta is still laying low :(

Who else has to have c sections ? 

x


----------



## fairypop

I have a scan on the 22nd to see whether the placenta is still low lying.... presumably if it is, they will book me in for a c section. Scary.


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies

Sorry too hear so many of you are experiencing pains :hugs: It just shows how close we all are now!

I know the conversation has moved on a bit, but on the BMI front - I have high BMI too and cos of that have consultant led care - which means I have to give birth in the consultant unit rather than the MW one (and the MW one is all sparkly and new and so much nicer :( )The only other differences has been that I had to have extra GTT test and a meeting with the anaesthetists for them too check my back... which was good job we did as I have difficult spacing and will need epidural tap put in straight away... Ive not had any extra scans.. only saw my baby at 10 and 20 weeks 

Got a MW appt today so if baby still breech I'll get another scan and will have too see from there

Lol xx


----------



## Betheney

Yeah I have a high BMI..... 35 and 35 is the cut off point here for my first hospital choice and also for the midwife program. so very devastated but not much I can do it just made me realise I should really get myself into a healthier situation before I fall preggo next time.


----------



## Happyhayley

I'm 34 weeks today :) only 1 week till the big 35 and then 2 weeks till my ticker moves up to the big old final box. 

I am going for a growth scan tomorrow which I'm really looking forward too and I have a doctors appointment where I think and I'm hoping he tells me my c-section date. He told me to expect between the 13th and 15th and I'm really hoping for the 14th as it fits in perfectly with our schedules and stuff but thats a sunday so who knows .


----------



## you&me

I got my date today :happydance: so as long as my blood pressure starts behaving itself it is all systems go...if my blood pressure keeps creeping up then they told me they will be bringing the date forward!!


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop for gettin ur date dani 

HH - i hope u get the date that u want xx

afm - had antenatl today :D was pretty relaxed affair, discussed how to know when ur in labour, their preferred contact route, options available at the hospital, birth positions and pain relief options,

there was only 3 ladies (and my hubby - who got time off work to come with) so its was really laid back, me and alison (my friend) ended up sitting on the floor cos the chairs were soo uncomfy


----------



## GossipGirly

oo i moved up to mu final box today! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

oh cool I have 4 days till my box moves to! makes me feel better getting to that one. Saturday is last box day! I have everything for my hospital bag now, my bedroom is all sorted new carpet down and cot attached to our bed and looks liek william will takje that so next baby in the middle, which ever way works least we have that sorted. My room looks lovely now! That leak was a god send if that didnt leak it would have been smelly old carpets, dirty purple walls, damp patch on ceiling (which was previous leaks) and leaky windows now its all cool looking with decals on the wall. I must get pics. New furniture the lot. 

I have had a burst of energy and cleaning things i normally wouldnt be arsed with, which i should be getting back to but the anemia is still having effects so i have a splitting headahe and waiting for paracetamol to work here.


----------



## mystika802

I was wondering when my ticker would change to the last box. Going to try to remember to pack my hospital bag today lol, babies bag is all ready to go. I bought one newborn outfit just in case he comes a little smaller than estimated :)


----------



## Kellycool

How big is baby estimated to be hun? x


----------



## pichi

Oh god I've had stomach cramps today and got a massive shooting pain up my back - what the hell is she doing in there!? Lol

Hope everyone is well :) wish I got a growth scan. I really want to know how big she is in there *poke*


----------



## Dragonfly

William was 8lbs 13oz and he filled a whole 0 to 3 month old baby grow and I had things bought for new born size that never ever fitted him.


----------



## Kellycool

Think it depends on the clothes-Ashton was 9lbs but his 0-3 month bbay grow was sooo big for him, we had to go buy him some new stuff so I am only taking newborn this time (and the 0-3 month sleepsuit we first out Ash in to keep up tradition 

Sorry about your shooting pain, lying in bed last night, everytime I put my left leg over my right I got major tummy crump/BH, weird babies!


----------



## pichi

i'm not really sure if i've been getting BH or not :shrug: just uncomfy cramping... but then usually after that or before that bump goes hard so maybe it is BH


----------



## Kellycool

Sounds like BH to me  Kinda feels like you were doing tummy crunches the day before so it is like tight but not really sore if that makes sense?


----------



## Cocobelle

I have been to see the midwife today and updated her on my hospital appointment last week. I told her we had decided not to go for the ECV and she said taking everything into account for me, she thought that was a wise decision. She also said she thought I had done amazingly well to get to this point today as after reading my notes from my last pregnancy, when she first met me she didn't think I would make it to term. So yay me and Herbert!

Herbert was breech today and measuring 35 weeks, so still 2 weeks behind but as Herbs was estimated to weigh 5lb 9oz last Wednesday, we knew he/she was the smaller side of average. My midwife also says she would lay money on Herbert being a girl, hmmmm I still guess otherwise but that is all part of the fun of not knowing!

On the down side, I phoned up the Hospital to cancel my EVC and to ask what the procedure would now be as my consultant said that if we didn't want to go ahead, they would probably still want me to come in to discuss what happens next but when I called in, they would not let me cancel! A junior doctor phoned me back and then proceeded to spend the next 15 minutes telling me of all the things that could go wrong with a section and how all the risks I am worried about with a ECV are minor in comparison with the risks of a CS. I feel so confused now and pretty scared, my husband is so cross with them as it was not a decision we came to lightly. I dread to think what he will say tomorrow.

So I guess we will have to wait and see now.


----------



## you&me

I am guessing girl too Jo...mine is estimated at 6lbs 3ozs today, so very similar on weight...they say girl's are generally smaller!!

That was really naughty of them to say that to you on the phone :growlmad:

Just remember, that in a section you have a huge team of medical professional's around you, the margin for something going wrong really is very small.

:hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

How silly of them to do that.. Hun, I would totally ignore them-it's your decision and I wouldn't worry about the risks too much. There are risks with a natural birth too which is why they oftne end up in an emergency section which is so much worse than just knowing when you are going in.. When I was preg with Ashton I did not have one friend who had had a natural birth, they ALL had elective C-Sections and still do and them as well as their babies are fine and everything went well..
Sorry so long winded haha.. 
So if our baby was 6lbs4 at 36 weeks is that big/small?
xx


----------



## SilasLove

My son was 6lbs 7oz and wore preemies for the first 4 to 6 weeks I believe. Well, he could fit newborn but they were a bit too big, and preemies fit well. But the 0-3 months swallowed him whole, lol. But he had a big head, so could wear the hats haha.

I have received a bunch of preemies from my cousin, her daughter was born at 35 weeks and has now outgrown them, so if baby is a bit small atleast we will have some things to choose from for a couple weeks. Then I have a few newborns as well. So, I am happy enough with the clothes aspect now - my little girl wont have to look like a boy anymore. Haha.


----------



## Dragonfly

bump shots, have i grown much. I see my ass and hips getting bigger but I dont know about bump. 

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/015.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/022.jpg

35 week bump today
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/002-1.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

Def bigger bump DF! x


----------



## SilasLove

DF - Your bump has definitely gotten bigger hon! Do you find you are bigger this time around than with William? I imagine it may just be my hips and everything that are bigger. I wore my regular clothes all the way up to giving birth to Joseph, but I can't fit anything this time around. Haven't been able to for a few weeks now.


----------



## lolpants

Your bump is defo bigger DF!

I had my MW appt today - and baby is measuring as 40 weeks!! I have a consultant appt at the hospital next week and they might do a growth scan if they are concerned... I have a lot more clothes in 0-3 mths than newborn so if she is big I should be ok clothes wise
She is also head down which made me happy :D MW did confirm my bump is weird shape though - she put it down to my abdominal muscles and I may need physio afterwards 

Coco - don't let the drs bully you into anything - its your decision at the end of the day! :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

oh and according to this = https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/435255-jayde1991-labour.html we may have another sparkler on her way!!

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies, I want to ask you all a question.

So I have been feeling a lot of movements near my pelvic area, you know, like where the hair would begin and everything else. Could this mean the baby has engaged a little? I don't know, just wondering. I feel like I am in my first pregnancy all over again .. haha. You would think I would have an idea of what was going on atleast.


----------



## Dragonfly

Silas I am smaller I was massive with William I mean high! I noticed this one is lower than william to. This is williams bump 37 weeks here with him. And sadly I am wearing the same trousers lol they are comfy.

And again this is todays bump. William was more up and it looked round this hangs down and is smaller. 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/002-1.jpg
 



Attached Files:







37.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SilasLove

Oh yeah DF, you definitely look a bit smaller this time around. I am bigger. :| Not too sure what that means, but I figure it could just mean she has more amniotic fluid than he did or anything, not that she will necessarily be bigger. I have gained less so far this time around ... so doesn't make a whole lotta sense! Haha.


----------



## Dragonfly

I was told this baby is smaller from scans just under average,. Have another scan tomorrow, hope its grown a bit and will get an estimated weight hopefully. Ps dpnt know what engaged feels like william didnt engage at all last time.


----------



## SilasLove

Yeah, I don't think that Joseph engaged until the very end either. It was never mentioned, so have no idea. I wouldn't know the difference to be honest. I wish I could have a growth scan, just to have an idea of what size the baby could be. Whether accurate or inaccurate. Lol.


----------



## rowleypolie

i have my 36 week appointment today! not sure what to expect- wishing i could get a growth scan or at least hear whether she was head down- i dont even think the MW checks the cervix at this point...but as long as everything seems fine I shouldnt worry! right??


----------



## Dragonfly

nah nothing to worry about but i do remember feeling like that i wanted any sign of labour yet till near 42 weeks nothing so that was head wreaking.


----------



## SilasLove

rowleypolie said:


> i have my 36 week appointment today! not sure what to expect- wishing i could get a growth scan or at least hear whether she was head down- i dont even think the MW checks the cervix at this point...but as long as everything seems fine I shouldnt worry! right??

I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow. My MW told me she will not start checking the cervix until 37 weeks, unless you have been having lots of contractions and seem concerned about your progress. Just because sometimes it gets things started down there. If your MW doesn't say anything about baby being head down, I would just ask her. My MW has told me Madelyn is head down for a few weeks now. So maybe she just doesn't realize you want to know?

And yes, as long as everything seems fine you shouldn't worry! It wouldn't do you any good. :) 

I have a question. Since I am pretty sure that I have lost my mucous plug, will that mean that my MW may just check my cervix tomorrow to be safe? Hm, I wonder.


----------



## Kellycool

me at 36+4, feeling huge but much lower than Ashton was..


----------



## SilasLove

Lovely bump Kellycool! :thumbup: Very defined ... I am rather jealous I must say. Me bump is a bit too flabby, yours looks all neat. :)


----------



## Kellycool

Trust me there is plenty of flab! My skin is just really stretched cos so big which means gross stretch marks which i bet you dont have!


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Trust me there is plenty of flab! My skin is just really stretched cos so big which means gross stretch marks which i bet you dont have!

:nope:, your wrong. I have HORRIBLE stretchies. I had some before getting pregnant with my son, then those got worse. Then this time around they are just getting worse and worse. I am pretty stretched myself, but still a bit flabby, especially towards the bottom of my bump. But, I am massive this time around. Definitely.


----------



## Kellycool

Aw, I was bleak about stretchies but my hubby said I should think of them as a badge of honour and wear them with pride.. hmmmm, not so sure.. Bet your bump is fab hun! x


----------



## Jayde1991

Just got a text from Jayde's OH she has givin birth to Corin and she weighs 4ld 2oz.
i should post photos of her later today when her OH sends them to me or tomoz


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Aw, I was bleak about stretchies but my hubby said I should think of them as a badge of honour and wear them with pride.. hmmmm, not so sure.. Bet your bump is fab hun! x

Well, atleast people can tell I am pregnant. Lol. I was talking to my OH about stretchmark creams etc. and he said not to worry about wasting money on those things, that he loves me the way that I am. But, ofcourse, its not his stomach that looks that way! Lol.


----------



## Kellycool

Welcome Corin  Congrats Jayde and OH!!!

I think men are prob not as phased about how we look as we think they are. I mean if my DH had stretchmarks all over his face I would still think he was hot LOL!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Lol! 

Well ladies, motherhood is calling. Or rather, babbling. Haha. Probably wont be back on today, depends, but probably not. Hopefully not too many babies will be born in the meantime .. lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

Cool another one born! congrats looking forward to seeing pics. 

Also my stomach looks prego after pregnancy, a whole year I looked preg till I got preg again and it was ok as I had an excuse,. Its like a busted beach ball and there was no shifting it, not that I tried i was to tired to try and busy with William. I hate celebs for making unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Dragonfly

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/th_cotmaking.jpg
William making up his cot, he has never been in it but since 2 is coming we need to as bed not big enough. 
Also you can see my room decals, all nice now, new carpet etc. was really dreary and crap before.


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/th_cotmaking.jpg
> William making up his cot, he has never been in it but since 2 is coming we need to as bed not big enough.
> Also you can see my room decals, all nice now, new carpet etc. was really dreary and crap before.

aww how cute :)
And I love the decals :thumbup:


Congrats too Jayde on the safe arrival of baby Corin too :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yay another November sparkler has arrived safely x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

rowleypolie said:


> really looking into the name Madison for little one- my daughter keeps telling everyone her name is baby Madison and i love the name- looks like we will both have a Maddie BHB :)

Wooooo Hoooo!!!! :) thats awesome! I have your gift done, now i just need to get the money to send it to you lol!(so it will be headed your way probably by the end of next week).

AFM. Had my 37 week dr appt and another nonstress test with an ultrasound for the fluids check. Everything is looking great! Her heartrate was good, she was reactive and they even did a bio physical profile and she scored an 8 out of 8(go bubs! :happydance:). At the drs, I saw his nurse today(because he is in hawaii relaxing lol). I have been having contractions(they even showed up on the nonstress test), and that is what the cramping has been. My cervix is softened and effaceed 50% but still closed, so i might now be getting a c section if i go into labor by next week! Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Cocobelle

*Firstly HUGE congrats Jayde on the birth of our latest little Sparkler girl!** I can't wait to see a piccie or two!*

Thanks so much ladies for your support :hug:

Dani I was only saying to my DH over dinner tonight that you are really excited to have been given your CS date and as its your 2nd, you know exactly what you are letting your self in for so it can't be that horrendous!

Hubby is determined that we will not be bullied and both my own consultant and my MW both have suggested a CS. Bloomin junior doctors!

Kelly Herbert was 5lb 9oz at my 36 week scan so your bubba being estimated at 6lbs 3ozs today is probably average if Bertie is on the slightly smaller side.
You have a pretty impressive bump there!

Lol I wonder how much yours weighs if she is measuring at 40 weeks? I hope you get your growth scan as its nice to have a sneaky peek at them in there and reassuring too. Although I have to say, at our 36 week scan we could hardly make out a thing!

DF, your bump is deffo bigger! Its growing well.

Had a soppy moment this evening when my best friend came over. The soppy thing had only got me a Good Luck, you are leaving to have a baby card, a little teddy for Herbert and a mini bottle of Asti for me! Bless her, she thought that as I work for myself I wouldn't get anything and she couldn't have that! She really is the best bestie a girl could have!


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats on the new baby girl. Been feeling lots of stretching pains yesterday and today. I see some people say they are measuring a certain number of weeks. I'm going to google how big you are at certain weeks because my doctor never tells me.


----------



## Happyhayley

I found instructions if anyone else wants to do this 


#
1

First you will want to lay down on your back somewhere comfortable, such as a bed.
#
2

Now feel your tummy for your uterus. If you are about 20 weeks, your uterus should be about at the level of your belly button. If you are less than 20 weeks, it should be below your navel, and if you are more than 20 weeks, it should be above. It will feel slightly hard, smooth, and round. Once you have felt it, feel around for the top of your uterus. The top of your uterus is called your fundus. You should not try to measure your uterus until 20 weeks because before that, the measurements can be off.
#
3

Now you need to know where your pubic bone is. This is down by your pubic hair. Push down right above your line of pubic hair until you feel the top of a bone. This is your pubic bone!
#
4

Now take the tape measure and measure in centimeters how far it is from your pubic bone to your fundus (the very top of your uterus). Whatever number you got for your measurement should correlate with the number of weeks you are. If you are 27 weeks you should have measured 27 centimeters. You may be bigger or smaller than how far along you are and usually that is nothing to worry about. If you are DRASTICALLY larger or smaller then I would bring it up with your doctor.
#
5

Congratulations! You now know how to measure your uterus during pregnancy.


----------



## Dragonfly

Shan your avatar is massive what happened to it?

going to try that hayley.

edit: bang on 35


----------



## lolpants

aww Coco thats so nice of ur friend :hugs:

Shana I was about too say what DF said - its huge?

Thanks for the guide Hayley :thumbup: = What was your measurement after?

BHB - glad too hear things are on the move for you and everything A ok :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

LOL Shan, yes your avatar is mahoosive :haha:

Congratulations to Jayde on the safe arrival of Corin :hugs:

Great news BHB on the soft cervix lol

Lol, wouldn't worry about the measurment to be honest as we always say it is not reliable

Coco, don't let mean people in hospital bully you. I have had enough of doctors telling me things and making me feel crap

DF - Your bump is lovely, seriously :)

AFM - I had my normal weekly hospital appintment. All was fine. The CTG trace was reasonable on the first go, still not great but have come to the conclusion Chunk is a lazy bugger!! My pulse though was very high, shot up to 115 at one point. Had to get Dr to check it but she wasn't overly concerned. So shall see what consultant says on Friday. Other than that I am pretty much ok today :)

Will have no news on inductions or anything until Friday at the earlierest, but should have a scan booked for 2 weeks today :)


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats on birth of Corin. Glad everyone seems well, even with tghe end of pregnancy niggles!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

36wks woohoo!!!! 28 days left holy balls i dont know if im ready!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im happy about my cervix softening though lol. it just means i could be that much closer to not having a section! :D plus it has changed alot in a week too, went from being closed really tight and think to 50%...so im happy lol. (oh the things that i get joy out of....i sometimes think i have officially lost my mind ha ha!)

Random fact, I got my nails done from my sister's wedding on the 1st and they are already to the point i need a fill!!! Her's have barely grown lol. Oh the joys of pregnancy and prenatal vitamins lol (side note, i think im overly tired and that is why im in such a weird mood lol)


----------



## Eskimobabys

congrats jayde!!!!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Eskimobabys said:


> 36wks woohoo!!!! 28 days left holy balls i dont know if im ready!


Congrats!!! :) Also congrats on baby Corin :happydance:.

I was feeling like this earlier, especially since the nurse told me i could go into labor now at anytime because of everything thats going on down there :dohh:

ok...off to bed i go for a nap, i need one lol:sleep:


----------



## anna matronic

From my baby book it does state you can go from 0% effaced and not dialated to fully effaced and dialted in hours. Sorry to piss on your fire lol, but don't want you getting your hopes up either as it doesn't mean things are iminent. Although it is nice midwives say these things I think it is wrong for them to attempt to predict things. But things are coming along for you at least, 37 weeks any time now :) :wohoo:

I am nothing, have had no contractions at all and considering this is the pain of your cervix softening and getting shorter Chunk to too snug boooo :(

I won't have an internal for 2 weeks anyway to check if I am favourable for my induction.


----------



## Eskimobabys

blkhairbeauty said:


> Congrats!!! :) Also congrats on baby Corin :happydance:.
> 
> I was feeling like this earlier, especially since the nurse told me i could go into labor now at anytime because of everything thats going on down there :dohh:
> 
> ok...off to bed i go for a nap, i need one lol:sleep:

Thanks!

oh how exciting!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bubbywings

Well ladies...I found out at my 36 week appointment that I will be having a planned birth. I am going to be induced the first week of November. Either the 2nd or 3rd (originally due the 7th or 9th) I have been on heparin shots and he wants me to stop them the day before the induction. 

Bubs is has been measuring over 2 weeks ahead. My first was 8lbs 6oz. and my doctor made a comment today after measuring me "whew, you are having a big baby". I lost weight these past two weeks and my belly is continuously measuring larger. 
I will find out next week which date exactly. He mentioned the 2nd, but it's not in stone yet. 

Has anyone ever been induced?


----------



## Happyhayley

lolpants said:


> aww Coco thats so nice of ur friend :hugs:
> 
> Shana I was about too say what DF said - its huge?
> 
> Thanks for the guide Hayley :thumbup: = What was your measurement after?
> 
> BHB - glad too hear things are on the move for you and everything A ok :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx


I haven't tried it yet because I can't find the measuring tape because my husband uses it to measure his "muscles" after he works out and I don't know where he put it. It is my tape for sewing I should know where its kept. But i'll try it once he comes home and tells me where it is although I have a sneaking suspicion he's lost it and also doesn;t know


----------



## anna matronic

blkhairbeauty said:


> im happy about my cervix softening though lol. it just means i could be that much closer to not having a section! :D plus it has changed alot in a week too, went from being closed really tight and think to 50%...so im happy lol. (oh the things that i get joy out of....i sometimes think i have officially lost my mind ha ha!)
> 
> Random fact, I got my nails done from my sister's wedding on the 1st and they are already to the point i need a fill!!! Her's have barely grown lol. Oh the joys of pregnancy and prenatal vitamins lol (side note, i think im overly tired and that is why im in such a weird mood lol)

My nails have gone mental!! They are growing so fast and are strong and really nice and smooth :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> Shan your avatar is massive what happened to it?

haha i know i changed the pic and it was so big it wouldnt even show my posts. I dont normally have to resize myself usually does it automatically, weird.

I have fixed it now. Sorry for scareing everyone lol

So how is everyone?? Are we all ready to have these babies or what!! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Happy Full term Shan :) :happydance:

Well I am 36 weeks tomorrow so happy for him to stay put for a little while longer :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thanks.....nerves are setting in now....every twinge i get im hoping its the start or something, so annoying!!

You are not far behind!! xxx


----------



## anna matronic

No not far eek! Also probably 39 week induction anyway, but won't really know till quite last minute.

You disappeared for a while, I thought you might have popped!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Jayde!!! I'll update when I get on my laptop! :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> No not far eek! Also probably 39 week induction anyway, but won't really know till quite last minute.
> 
> You disappeared for a while, I thought you might have popped!!

Na my computer died :( So have to haggle DH to use his.

He was on holidays and is back at college again now so get to steal it a little more often again :flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ShanandBoc said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Shan your avatar is massive what happened to it?
> 
> haha i know i changed the pic and it was so big it wouldnt even show my posts. I dont normally have to resize myself usually does it automatically, weird.
> 
> I have fixed it now. Sorry for scareing everyone lol
> 
> So how is everyone?? Are we all ready to have these babies or what!! :happydance:Click to expand...

bahahaha i was wondering the same thing about ur avi i figured it was a glitch or something!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i figured she was trying to get my hopes going lol. oh well, i can see the end of the tunnel now because things are happening down there. :) im kinda done with being huge(my self image has always been bad so pregnancy has been kinda hard for me)


----------



## anna matronic

It's so close Hun :) I just happened to read my 36 week info on what to expect app on my phone and that's what it said. You are having your girl soon as the end is in sight. but if my midwife said that and I potentially had 5 weeks to go I'd be a bit annoyed if nothing happened!!

I know they are just saying these things to humour us but they should just Stick to the facts instead of voicing their bloody opinions xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

its been ok :) plus i know im not going past the 28th of october anyways. Im just hoping my body naturally goes into labor because i would really rather steer clear of a c section.


----------



## rowleypolie

mw appointment went well- i am 1cm 50% and -3 already she doesnt think i will make it all the way to 40 weeks- scary news! i also had my labor and delivery tour and got to ask all the good questions about birthing in a tub and whatnot 

now i just need to RANT!!!
When I came home my MIL called and she has decided to quit her job and her husband just got offered some classes to get a better job SO their trip out here isnt going to work. She said she is going to call the airlines and try to change the ticket so she can be here next week and then leave halloween....ummmm- i am not even due until nov 6th and she may come early but the whole point of having my MIL was to help me through the first month!!! i have a 2yr old who is very demanding and DH is in the military so i cant count on him being home! I am so frustrated- I dont even know what to do....I feel like theres no point in her coming out at all-


----------



## Dragonfly

I defo have a sore fanny bone if that makes sence. Its like someone has kicked me and if i stretch it I will probably break my legs. Very hard to get up and go to the loo and i am crampy every morning then it goes away. Got feck all sleep! nothing new there then and have hospital later so i will probably have a headache for that to.


----------



## MissyMojo

grr MIL's eh?? :hugs: rowlie

:hug: df x x

35 = 35 for me today ! i need a fast fwds button on my life - please 37 w hurry up and get here!!


----------



## pichi

Woo 36w today :happydance: happy 36w to everyone else who's due the 10th :)

Oh if its not one thing its another now hah. I think I may have thrush :blush: :dohh: got my 36w midwife appt today to discuss my birth plan etc... Plus annual check-up so I will ask and see


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> I defo have a sore fanny bone if that makes sence. Its like someone has kicked me and if i stretch it I will probably break my legs. Very hard to get up and go to the loo and i am crampy every morning then it goes away. Got feck all sleep! nothing new there then and have hospital later so i will probably have a headache for that to.

At my NCT Class I asked about this, she said its a touch of SPD x


----------



## GossipGirly

pichi said:


> Woo 36w today :happydance: happy 36w to everyone else who's due the 10th :)
> 
> Oh if its not one thing its another now hah. I think I may have thrush :blush: :dohh: got my 36w midwife appt today to discuss my birth plan etc... Plus annual check-up so I will ask and see


hmm funny we are 2 days apart and I think I may have thursh too, maybe its a normal change in discharge ??


----------



## pichi

maybe. i kinda noticed it a few days ago actually haha. im just trying to get myself sorted out and making a list of things that i need to buy before she makes her appearance ( i know i have a bit to go but still)


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I defo have a sore fanny bone if that makes sence. Its like someone has kicked me and if i stretch it I will probably break my legs. Very hard to get up and go to the loo and i am crampy every morning then it goes away. Got feck all sleep! nothing new there then and have hospital later so i will probably have a headache for that to.
> 
> At my NCT Class I asked about this, she said its a touch of SPD xClick to expand...

Its not nice I feel restricted and achy down there. :nope:


----------



## SilasLove

Rowley - Congrats on making some progress with your cervix! I am very sorry about your MIL, I Know you have been having a bit of a rough time lately. I hope things work out. Is there anyone else that could possibly come stay and help? I completely understand your worries. I haven't even received 1 offer from anyone to come help me at all once I have both babies home. How nice, eh? My OH is not planning to take any time off work unless I go completely bonkers I suppose. So yeah ... we are going to have a go of it aren't we?

I guess I am rescheduling my 36 week appointment for tomorrow afternoon so OH can go with me. He acts like he wants to go, so might as well do what I can so he can go. He hasn't shown much interest in going my entire pregnancy, so its nice to see him more interested. :)


----------



## SilasLove

pichi said:


> maybe. i kinda noticed it a few days ago actually haha. im just trying to get myself sorted out and making a list of things that i need to buy before she makes her appearance ( i know i have a bit to go but still)

I am a complete mess about things that "need to be done". I have made no progress in the last few months on getting anything done, well, except buying clothes and what not. But other than that? Eh. 

One big thing I need to get done is getting the carseat cover washed and everything. We are using the same carseat my son used, but it definitely needs a good wash. But I have yet to do that either! I am terrible ...


----------



## majm1241

Rowliepollie, My hubby is in the US Army and he gets time off with me. Why can't your DH take leave??


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cramps like i need a pooh and i went and i still have them, now worried,. i have ap today anyway but i have just felt so down al of a sudden i am dreading going, i hate car jouneys especially when i have cramps i have a fear of being caught out :( i hope when i get a shower i will feel better. My Oh is apparently going to, probably back out though at last min complaining with leg. I will not be happy . he can go everywhere else but not to scan? wtf? he hasnt been with me since 21 weeks scan.


----------



## pichi

well back from the midwives.

peanut us measuring 35 weeks instead of 36 but i've been told that's nothing to worry about. got some cream for the evil tender foof and everything else is well :) baby is not engaged just yet but she's getting there apparently :)


as for getting my lists done - im still to start :dohh: haha


----------



## anna matronic

Good news pichi :) I pay no attention to fundal measurements anymore ad they are always bloody different. But always within range and growth scan last week showed chunk bang on average and growing nicely!! Glad peanut is making her way down now all in the right direction :)

I'm having a lazy day. I can't bend down to unload the dishwasher though and hate it at my mums a dont want her thinking I am being lazy! So have got the ingredients out to make a nice chilli to make up for it!

Hope everyone is well, bit of a quiet day today for us sparklers?


----------



## pichi

oh i hate loading the dishwasher... also hate putting the plates away because they're down on the ground practically in my house :dohh:
i've been in the average for fundal height too so i'm not going to worry too much. she doesn't feel like a beast of a baby so i'm sure all is well haha.


----------



## anna matronic

Mine too! But I know from scan he isn't massive and was on the 56th centile down from 66th centile at 31 weeks so his growth slowed a teeny bit x


----------



## SilasLove

I can't say I hate loading and unloading the dishwasher, tbh. Of course, I don't enjoy it definitely. But I appreciate having a dishwasher lol. That is for sure! Otherwise I think I would go NUTS as I am much too lazy. :)


----------



## pichi

oh yeah. im so glad we have a dishwasher. i hate doing dishes in the sink because i have this thing with textures... if i was washing up and felt slimey beans in the bottom of the sink for example i'd get the boak!


----------



## SilasLove

I know this going completely off topic ... but I am really sick of changing poopy diapers! My son was switched from formula to cows milk about a week ago, and has been having issues with diarrhea and what not. I changed almost NOTHING but poopy diapers yesterday, and so far today it is the same. :|


----------



## Dragonfly

OK scan went well! baby is fine and not small just not massive. Its weight now is 5.6lbs! which is what I read its suppose to be. It has put on weight on two weeks. baby is in right position to! so no back labour this time. Estimated birth weight is 7 to 8 lbs! I think its a girl! couldnt see not that they would let me anyway but william was much heavier than that,. I dont have to go back till after my due date and thats if i go over due! EEEK!


----------



## SilasLove

Wow DF, can't believe you don't have to go back until after your due date. Will the midwife be coming to see you? Or do you just wait it out from now on?

Glad he/she is doing well!


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh I have to go and see midwife in 2 weeks for normal bp and urine, doppler etc but not the antu natel clinic which is in the city. Midwife is in town here. I was saying buy them all up there just in case they didnt see me coming back. Darrens finially set in now about it he crapped it when he heard the doc say could be two weeks but hope you go naturally. I hope so to! Full term to docs here is 40 weeks not 37, I asked. I think my hospitals just a bit stricter with a lot of things.


----------



## SilasLove

Oh, okay. I was a bit startled there for a minute! Lol. I imagine they are bit more strict, and perhaps that is a good thing in a way. I mean, I do see a lot of people being induced and everything for non-medical reasons and I just don't get it. Not to start anything with anyone, just my opinion. I never want to face induction, I just don't think its for me.

Anyhow DF, my OH is much of the same. He is realizing that its coming no matter what and has started to freak out on me a bit, lol. It cracks me up tbh.


----------



## Dragonfly

Nah I wouldnt want another induction, I never wanted one anyway but my bp was sky hight for 10 weeks I was near on meds for that,. william was over due and my legs where swelling so they where scared of pre eclempia. They never offer them here unless theres medical reasons and the same with c section you do nbot get to ask for one its only in an emergency and after birth your handed your baby and not parted unless theres a prob. They dont help at all after the birth which has its downside and even in labour theres only one with you unlike last time there was 10 with me and poeple called in before emerg section. I rather not go through that one again just a normal birth will do. 

I feel better knowing baby is ok in there and its not to long now i actually am getting excited !


----------



## pinklizzy

Had a bit of an accident today :nope: Went down to check the animals in post-op kennels and one of the dogs had spilt his water-slipped in the water and almost did the splits, pelvis is agony now :cry:
Have left message with the MW but think will just have to take paracetamol and warm bath? Can't wait to finish work!


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening everyone. I Have not been on all day and not so many pages to catch up on! You all must have been having lazy days :)

Bubbywings, I was induced with my son at 39 weeks due to HB. I was worried as I thought being a week early I would not be quite 'ripe' so it would be drawn out but it wasn't that bad. I had a pessary in the evening and another the next morning and a few hours later I started getting mild period type pains that just got stronger and stronger, no different to what I would imagine a natural labour would be like. I m sure you will be fine hun, especially as it is a second one for you.

Pichi, Herbert has slowed down these last few weeks. I am actually measuring 2 weeks behind but everything seems fine and I have been told a few weeks either way is totally normal!

DF, glad the scan went well and that baby is fine :thumbup:

Lizzy, I hope you are ok hun. If you are really in pain and if you are really worried it wouldn't hurt to call the hospital for advice :hugs:

AFM: 

:happydance:*I am FULL TERM today *:happydance:

Well I went to the hospital this morning (about Herbert being breech) where I was monitored and scanned and in the short time it took to do that (about an hour) baby moved from transverse to breech to oblique and then head down! It must be knackered :haha:

Joking aside, as Herbert has been very mobile for a little while now he/she is now being classed as having an unstable lie, which in effect means that if my waters were to break while Herbert was transverse or oblique then there is a chance an arm or a leg could come out or even worse, the cord could prolapse which could cut off the blood/oxygen supply and an immediate CS would then be needed. For this reason once you are between 37-38 weeks, they recommend you say in hospital so that you are on site should you need to be delivered quickly.

For a minute there, it looked as if they were going to keep me in today but they eventually decided to let me home and have my midwife keep an eye on Herbert's position until Monday, when I have to go back to the hospital in the morning with my hospital bag. If Herbert is still unstable, I will then be admitted until either he/she stabilisers into one position (either head or bum down) or I deliver (naturally if head down or by elective CS at 39 weeks if breech).

What a little monkey! The reason for this seems to be that I have slightly higher than average water levels and Herbert is a little on the small side, so there is plenty of wriggling room. 

So lots of Herbert get comfy vibes needed please!

On the plus side, Herbert seems really happy in there and teh scan showed he/she has lots of hair, bless x


----------



## rowleypolie

the navy is going to give him 10 days- but it starts whenever i end up in the hospital- so if i have a 3 day stay he only gets a week at home with me. It will be alot of help- its just my mil planned on staying a month to help with my daughter. DH doesnt think he can take any extra leave so i was happy to have her- but now i am so frustrated i think she should just stay home so my mom will come (the 2 women hate eachother and wont come at the same time)


----------



## majm1241

I'm sorry hon!!! I did not realise that the leave they take are so different with the branches. Mark can only take 2 weeks at a time here at this duty station, but where we were stationed before he could have taken 30 days at a time or more. Depending on how many days of leave he has. They want him to take it too. You either use it or lose it.


----------



## Happyhayley

So I got my c-section date today. It's November 16th which is exactly 1 week before my due date. Now I just have to make it to that date. I changed my bottom ticker to show that date and left the development tickers as is so I can still see how he's developing. He said I'm measuring a little big and my blood pressure is still a little high. But we heard the heart beat which was strong and great.

I also had a scan where they estimate his weight at 5lbs 13oz so just a bit bigger then normal. She said he will put on 1/2 a pound a week so I expect him to be born around 7.5 to 8 pounds. He looked perfect and fine and we saw him move all over. We also saw how prominent his nose is. Just like his daddy.

We also got a call from the police my husband is trying to join today to tell us he is being shipped to boot camp December 6th so just 3 weeks after having the baby. and he wont be back for 6 months. I am so proud of my husband but I will miss him terribly and the baby will be 6 or 7 months old by the time he gets back. It's going to be hard.


----------



## SilasLove

Having some serious back pain today, along with some pains in the sides going towards my front. 

Do you ladies think my MW will check my cervix tomorrow since I have lost my mucous plug?


----------



## Betheney

Wow hayley, that will be tough. Good luck to you and your hubby. He can't visit at all? Lots if bonding to do when he gets back.


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats on your date Hayley :) sorry about hubby going away though, that will be tough, but you will be great I am sure :hugs:

I have had a heavy belly for a while now, but today have notived real achey pelvic bone. Could this be Chunk engaging further and my pelvis kinda widening? At points it has felt like splitting in two. Plus have had the old shooting pains aswell :(

I need some serious advice. Or maybe I just need to rant more to the point. This is long and well fucked up I dunno what to do :(

Basically I have a friend (she is more of someone I know from the pub really) Anyway, she has mental health problems, but is also a complete nasty bitch and uses her bipolar to justify her basically ruining peopled lives. She has alienated many friends, but lately she has latched on to me.

Back in August she told me she was pregnant and had a termination because her medication could cause birth defects. She never told me who the dad was as I didn't think she was seeing anyone.

Last month she had a one night stand with another kind of mate of mine (my ex boyfriends mate who had a huge part to play in us splitting up) anyway after that she seemd to think she was going out with him until he didn't turn up to meet her... cue lots of slagging off on facebook and suicidal threats etc.

Low and behold she is pregnant again 6 weeks after her abortion. She has told my mate and being a kind of decent bloke is sticking by her, but is finding it very hard as she has serious mental health issues. She has announced her pregnancy on facebook (she is 6 weeks) so has outed her new boyfriend who hasn't even told his parents yet. Then this morning I see on my feed her ex boyfriend, who I thought she split with a year ago has started making threats to the dad of her baby.

I have just spoken to him, they were seeing eachother up until 3 weeks ago, when she shagged this other bloke. He has told me about her pregnancy in August. But get this.... She has admitted to me it was a lie to get to him (nasty piece of work don't you think!!) I want to tell her she was lying but it isn't my place, but this has really fucked him up, now she is "pregnant" again. I don't even know if I believe she is.

I dunno what to do, I want to tell her to do one, but I know how she can ruin people's lives and I don't want to be on the end of her nasty vindictive ways.

How terrible :( I I worry for her ex boyfriend who she is seriously headfucking and I worry about her "new" boyfriend who is basically being trapped in my opinion.

Sorry for that rant need to get it out. How can people be so fucked up..............


----------



## Happyhayley

Betheney said:


> Wow hayley, that will be tough. Good luck to you and your hubby. He can't visit at all? Lots if bonding to do when he gets back.

No he can't visit. They are allowed to come home for Christmas but it will only be 2 or 3 weeks since he left and we can't really afford the plane ticket so he wont. But we can email and talk on the phone and I can send him pictures and stuff. 

It is going to be hard but we're doing it for the good of our children so its 6 months of crappy for a really good job with really good benefits for our kids.


----------



## Betheney

Good for you hayley, you and your oh sound like strong people. Your right it's for the good of your children! I lived away from my hubby for 6 months (no babies were involved) and we used to chat online alot and we got through it. Even tho I know your situation is different and alot harder than ours.

Love


----------



## pinklizzy

AM-that's crazy! I'm rubbish and have no advice, just :hugs: and try not to let it stress you too much.
My MW rang me back yesterday and I explained what happened, also mentioned to her that I had lots more watery discharge yesterday after I slipped (sorry if TMI :blush:) She was worried it might've been my waters so put a pad on and went straight to bed-nothing much this morning so no idea what that was! Still very sore though so hopefully will be able to transfer out of theatre duties as it involves constant standing.
Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning x


----------



## Kellycool

WOW Sophie, she sounds like a horror show! I am sorry but I can't stnad manipulative people especially when it comes to involving babies :-( Not sure what to say but maybe just not get involve as you have your baby to worry about now and the wheel always turns.

Jo, wow, that is hectic how much he/she moves! Good in that you might be able to get your natural burth but scary too with the whole arm poking out thing. At least you will have eevrything being watched next week, please keep us posted!!!

Silas, sorry about the stinky nappies lol, hang in there.. 

PL: Hope you are ok, take it easy there hun.

AFM, I went to visit 2 friends yesterday (who are twins and have both just had babies) and as I walk in they have a cake lit with candles, balloons all over the walls and baby signs etc and a whole table of pressies.. I was so touched. Was just the 3 of us and our boys but so special.. AND now the other friend who was always going to arrange my surprise baby shower is phoning my hubby trying to arrange it for sometime.. Aw, looks like this little one is going to get very very spoilt!

I am feeling ok, really busy yest so I am a bit stiff like an old granny but otherwise no complaints

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

So much to reply to in here! 

Silas they may check and do a swab, I was offered one when I seen green stuff. 

Anna, I would distance myself from her if she is one of them dangerous bitches you know in life if not just speak up to her she will end up deleting you or something. 


Hayley your same date as me,. well due date anyway so tickers the same now. It will be hard with your oh away I admire you for being so cool about it. And him for wanting to do this for benefit of kids. 

I am getting random pains, I have spd and couldnt walk right last night at all. So tired and sore. Darren is away getting another cast on miles away and william has gone with him and thsi house is upside down,. so much for going back to bed.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Silas, my stepson had problems with going to cow milk from formula too. We watered the milk down a little bit so its less harsh going into his system since he isnt use to it, it helped a ton with him :) good luck!


----------



## GossipGirly

Anna I agree u need to cut this girl out of your life, you dont know what she is capable of and with a baby coming best cut her out. I really dont know what to say about the men, maybe you could plant a seed of doubt in your friends mind that this might not be his child.. sorry if iv read that wrong it was a lot to get my head around x


----------



## forgodssake

Gosh it's quiet on here today xx Anna, I would avoid her like the plague xx

Haley - :hugs: but I think it's great for your DH to be building a solid career. 

I'd like your opinions on a BP reading of 120/40 if I could please ladies xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm systolic number seems fine but your diastolic seems very low to me, what did mw say?

what is your norm? seems a bit hypotensive to me but obv you need a few readings to see a pattern before anything as u can have one off number x


----------



## MissyMojo

that seems a lil off to me hunni - was that todays reading? -


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks blkhairbeauty, I am going to try that then. 

So I am about to call and see about moving up my appointment to this morning since OH can't go with me anyhow because wont be off work in time. May as well go earlier in the day if they can get me in then. I still have like 20 minutes before they open though .. bleh.

Joseph is driving me insane, and its still early. Lol. I don't know what it is .. maybe pregnancy just makes me more impatient. I can't be sure. I hate feeling like I am being to mean and everything ... but sometimes he just racks my nerves!


----------



## forgodssake

Thanks girls xx midwife didn't say anything g and my bottom number is NEVER that low!!


----------



## you&me

That bottom number of 40 is very very low!! How are you feeling in general?

I hope everyone else is keeping okay except for the 'normal' aches and pains of being this far gone.

AFM: I have been in bed most of the last 2 days with a stinking cold and cough...not good when I need to be packing up the house ready to move next saturday!!


----------



## GossipGirly

i wouldnt worry if she wasnt worried but if its same next time maybe ask her if thats ok xx


----------



## Dragonfly

That bp is low mines always 110/80 or abouts that give and take. Never that low. When I was preg with William the bottom number was over 100!


----------



## anna matronic

Cheers girls I know that was a long one and pretty complicated!! I haven't spoken to her for 2 days. I am not gonna delete her but yes I am gonna go the I'm too busy for your crap route.

I have to say I have never known someone to be so vindictive. I also don't think she is pregnant either to be honest. She's talking sickness, cravings and heartburn already. She is not even 6 weeks yet!! I shall keep u all updated :)

I am on my phone so shall namecheck from craptop later :) excet Jo that bp does seem terribly low??

I just hav a bruised feeling pelvis and groin area is this about right for 36 weeks??


----------



## SilasLove

Everyone keeps telling me that I am not making it to November. :wacko:

Of course, these people are not God. But I am just wondering why everyone thinks that? Lol. I did have Joseph early at 38+1, but every pregnancy is different. So I just wonder ... I don't really know what I want. Just a healthy baby I suppose. But I would almost like to make it to November so Joseph will atleast be 1 year old before he becomes a big brother .. hmm.


----------



## devonangel

went for my 36 week growth scan lil man is doing well and ive got to go back in 2 weeks to sort out being induced

my bp was good and the consultants and diabetics are happy with me got to see my midwife on tuesday hope everyone is ok

sarah x


----------



## Betheney

Silas - i never realised your babies are so close in age, how lovely for them!

Anna - I didn't comment earlier because I didn't know what to say. But I guess everyone is right just stay away. I hope your right about the pregnancy for the sake of those two blokes, god knows why they got involved with such a nutter in the first place tho.

Me...... I can't seem to sit! Where my body bends it hurts like the baby is that low, except my baby isn't engahed yet..... I don't think....... Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Dragonfly

I never got asked about my birth plan at all and that was my last hospital app yesterday till if i go over due. I thought they asked? they said they want me to go natural. they said that last time that was only thing said about birth. I dont think you get much of a say here
as last time i said no to all and I got all i didnt want anwyay as it was advised. now I know i dont want an epidural as i have had that and it didnt work and after it wasnt worth it and no induction. Gas and air where not worth a feck last time just made my voice weird and sore throat.


----------



## Kellycool

DF I am sure your mw will speak to you about.. Otherwise just write up your own notes, put it in your hospital bag and take it with you when you go into labour. 

BHB, how're things with your OH?

My mom arrives from SA tomorrow I am sooooooo excited!!!


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies 
@Coco :happydance: Full term yey!!
@Lizzy :hugs: hope your feeling better after your fall?
@Hayley - wow you are a strong couple to go through that - no way I could handle it - but like you said so good for all your futures
@AM - I'd just ignore her for a bit - if she gets the message and asks why, just be straight with her- your pregnant and you don't need other peoples crazy crap!
@Bethany - Im getting trouble sitting down - sometimes it really hurts to get up and down, like Im crushing my baby?? Is that what yours feels like?
@Silas - what date is Josephs bday? how close is your EDD/His bday?
@DF - I had no mention of writing a birth plan at my 36 wk appt - Im just gonna search online for a guide and write my own
@Dani - sorry too hear you've been poorly - I had it myself - last thing you need when trying to organise!! 

AFM - I picked up my travel system from Mama and Papas today :happydance: and bought the last few essentials I needed ... Im nearly ready for this baby!! Just gotta do things like write birth plan, phone no lists and get change for carpark/music for delivery sorted etc

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

hey girls how is everyone today? just home from work and got my feet up hah


----------



## you&me

DF I would talk to your midwife...when I was thinking about attempting a VBAC, I was informed I would be getting an epidural in case there becomes a point they need to get you into theatre quickly...I would also have been strapped up constantly to monitors and CTG.

There are guidelines that have to be followed too when attempting a VBAC after a section when it comes to being induced...in our hospital they only attempt induction once, and that is with the drip option I believe...their reasoning being that induction can bring on labour fast, intense and with strong contractions which increases the risk of scar rupture.

It may be worth looking into every option then writing a list of things to discuss with the midwife...a VBAC really is not as straight forward as 'I'll have this one naturally after having a section previously'...I am so surprised they haven't discussed any of it with you yet, or offered for you to go to the VBAC class which is run by a specialised midwife in our hospital.


----------



## Bartness

I have my 34 wk MW appoitment tomorrow, he's going to start talking to me about what I can do to get ready for birth. I'll also be able to pick up my FMLA paper work, and get that handed into work, with my offical start of mat. leave date listed. Im excited but nervous at same time...getting ready for birth? i thought it was far off yet!!

I still gotta get my hospital bag packed, Jaxon's bag packed, and I still have stuff to buy! I'm starting to feel a time crunch here!


----------



## you&me

devonangel said:


> went for my 36 week growth scan lil man is doing well and ive got to go back in 2 weeks to sort out being induced
> 
> my bp was good and the consultants and diabetics are happy with me got to see my midwife on tuesday hope everyone is ok
> 
> sarah x

That is great news your little man is doing well...did they give you an estimated weight?


----------



## weezyweu

Glad all sounds like doing well. I have been to midwife today and measuring 37 weeks but this is on 90th centile as baby is 3/5 engaged. he is back to back which is why I am getting the back pain. Midwife says is unlikely to engage as is third baby.

And her last comment was make apt for two weeks but dont think you will make it that long. Think it will be soon but not to hold her to it!!!!


----------



## devonangel

you&me said:


> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> went for my 36 week growth scan lil man is doing well and ive got to go back in 2 weeks to sort out being induced
> 
> my bp was good and the consultants and diabetics are happy with me got to see my midwife on tuesday hope everyone is ok
> 
> sarah x
> 
> That is great news your little man is doing well...did they give you an estimated weight?Click to expand...

yea at the moment hes weighing 5lb and 11ozs x


----------



## you&me

devonangel said:


> yea at the moment hes weighing 5lb and 11ozs x

That is a great weight :thumbup:


----------



## Kellycool

So out of everyone that has had a 36 week growth scan, is my baby weighing the most? (aside from yours BHB, I think you beat us all hands down 

Mine was 6lbs4...


----------



## Dragonfly

devonangel said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> went for my 36 week growth scan lil man is doing well and ive got to go back in 2 weeks to sort out being induced
> 
> my bp was good and the consultants and diabetics are happy with me got to see my midwife on tuesday hope everyone is ok
> 
> sarah x
> 
> That is great news your little man is doing well...did they give you an estimated weight?Click to expand...
> 
> yea at the moment hes weighing 5lb and 11ozs xClick to expand...

Mines 5.6lbs at the mo and your a few days ahead of me to so yours is fine. Why are they inducing? I was told 7 to 8 lbs on birth yours will be just over 8 i say.


----------



## MissyMojo

i'll let you know when i get there my growth scan is booked for 36+5 . . .


----------



## you&me

My growth scan on tuesday at 36+3 estimated her to be 6lbs 3ozs.


----------



## Jayde1991

Corin Mae Rose at 2 days old
https://i56.tinypic.com/10p5bwm.jpg


----------



## Bartness

Oh isnt Corin just a little cutie? congrats again Jayde!


----------



## Kellycool

Aw I love seeing pics of babies popping up here.. She is so sweet x


----------



## Dragonfly

awwww! congrats! good size of a baby to! really weird thinking thats the size of baby thats in us when you look at your belly.


----------



## Cocobelle

*Jayde, little Corin Mae Rose is gorgeous, congratulations again xx*

Dani, I hope you soon are feeling better :hugs: I have started getting a snuffly nose and really hope it is not the start of something.

Sophie, that girl sounds like a proper nut-job, I agree with the others and say step away!

Devonangel glad the scan went well hun :thumbup:

Herbert weighed in at 5lb 9oz at my last scan and for my weeks they said that is on the smaller side of average but still absolutely fine.

I have no idea how Herbert is lying today, I have a MW coming out tomorrow so fingers crossed he/she is nice and comfy and preferably head down!

I had my hair done today and it was lovely to have a pampering. Hubby is giving me a pedicure this evening and painting my toenails for me (he is actually getting rather good at it!) I just need to persuade him to give me a bit of a trim around the you-know-where and I will be ready should I need to be admitted on Monday :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Betheney said:


> *Silas - i never realised your babies are so close in age, how lovely for them!*
> Anna - I didn't comment earlier because I didn't know what to say. But I guess everyone is right just stay away. I hope your right about the pregnancy for the sake of those two blokes, god knows why they got involved with such a nutter in the first place tho.
> 
> Me...... I can't seem to sit! Where my body bends it hurts like the baby is that low, except my baby isn't engahed yet..... I don't think....... Does anyone else get this?

Haha, yes, it is something I think they may enjoy growing up. But the true questions is ... how is mommy going to handle it all? Hopefully I do well, lol.



lolpants said:


> Hello Ladies
> @Coco :happydance: Full term yey!!
> @Lizzy :hugs: hope your feeling better after your fall?
> @Hayley - wow you are a strong couple to go through that - no way I could handle it - but like you said so good for all your futures
> @AM - I'd just ignore her for a bit - if she gets the message and asks why, just be straight with her- your pregnant and you don't need other peoples crazy crap!
> @Bethany - Im getting trouble sitting down - sometimes it really hurts to get up and down, like Im crushing my baby?? Is that what yours feels like?
> *@Silas - what date is Josephs bday? how close is your EDD/His bday?*
> @DF - I had no mention of writing a birth plan at my 36 wk appt - Im just gonna search online for a guide and write my own
> @Dani - sorry too hear you've been poorly - I had it myself - last thing you need when trying to organise!!
> 
> AFM - I picked up my travel system from Mama and Papas today :happydance: and bought the last few essentials I needed ... Im nearly ready for this baby!! Just gotta do things like write birth plan, phone no lists and get change for carpark/music for delivery sorted etc
> 
> Lol xx

Hey hon. Joseph's birthday is October 30, and I am due November 10. I was due with Joseph November 12, but he came early. :wacko: Guess we'll see if we have a repeat of that this time around. Lol.

Jayde - your little girl is gorgeous. Congrats!

Well just recently got back from the doctors. Got my Strep B test done today. Everything looked good I suppose, after all I am not in the hospital, lol. She didn't check my cervix. My BP was a little elevated, the nurse asked me if I was going to start falling apart on them, lol. *I told her maybe.*:haha:

The only promising thing MW told me was that baby was really low. So, who knows? She said at this point when baby decides to come its all good. 

Now lets just hope Little Madelyn doesn't decide to come out nearing 9 lbs. Lol.


----------



## majm1241

Jayde1991 said:


> Corin Mae Rose at 2 days old
> https://i56.tinypic.com/10p5bwm.jpg

She is absolutely Gorgeous Hon! :kiss:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont think they do them really in my hospital i do think you go in and discuss it when in labour! you dont get to choose c sections or inductions so your natural and they reccoemnd what pain you should get but i am adamant no epidural and its not like i dont know how much pain it is in saying that it didnt work last time on me and left me in pain for months with my back. 

I cant stop buying clothes! i never used to bother but i seem to go mental now and get loads like an addiction. Maybe i do it to feel better about me and well it does make me feel better as i used to just wear what was comfy now i want to dress a bit better and stop feeling like crap. I found boots my dad bought me last xmas, i never worse them as i was scared to buy leggings but i did and found them again and they look cool and biker boots are all in fashion now with leggings. Not that i ever followed fashion i go with what i think looks nice. I hope to be able to get my coat closed by jan lol no chance of that now with bump and boobs!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I thought this thread was gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum hasnt even asked how I am at all since I told her I was pregnant at 5 weeks. At 12 she grunted at my scan pics and handed them back with not a word and thats when we where speaking, now hasnt even asked how any scans have went, even when i was sick and had to go to the out of hours she would call dad and shout at him for not being home, never asking how I was. All because I asked her to stop being nasty to me and my son but she just cant manage that and ignores us both. I refuse to talk to her I cant stand her mouth at all. She has answered my dads phone hissing at me in the past few weeks so nothing has changed. she has been in my house twice and twice there was a row. And I really dont think when this baby is born she should come near me after ignoring william especially. He dosnt like her as she upset me and him every time she seen us. He knows this and just got used to my dad coming in and her not coming behind so he calls him granddad , he dosnt know who she is. I feel sad about that. Darrens mum loves him and likewise they spoil him and he goes up to their house and is well looked after and fed so least he has that. They want to all go swimming next week and i want to go but i dont travel well and have no bathing suit and to embarrassed of my thighs to get into a pool. NOt belly just the fat around me. My mum hasnt bought my son a thing since his birthday and some pound shop crap on hols or even waved at him. 
she is such a bitch and better not ruin any more years i am suppose to be happy for.


----------



## ShanandBoc

majm1241 said:


> Jayde1991 said:
> 
> 
> Corin Mae Rose at 2 days old
> https://i56.tinypic.com/10p5bwm.jpg
> 
> She is absolutely Gorgeous Hon! :kiss:Click to expand...

Nawww i just wanna pinch her little cheeks x


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi BeachPrincess welcome back. How are you getting on?


----------



## forgodssake

Haven't caught up yet as on iPhone but just wanted to thank you all fur the BP input xx I don't feel unwell and she never said a thing - she wasn't my normal madwife and TBH I didn't like her, maybe she wrote it down wrong - hopefully my proper madwife will be there next week and I'll ask her - presuming I'm not dead from lack of blood flow by then ;)


----------



## Dragonfly

cant believe i seen on facebook someone asking"i have a 2 year old thats overly friendly how do i break this annoying habit" seriously! Annoying having a nice kid? what does she want a nasty kid instead and how is that annoying.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Jayde Corin is a doll!! Congrats!!! :) 

@Kelly, things have settled down. Now he wont stop touching my belly telling her to get out! lol. Also at one of my nst they did the us to measure the fluids and we got to see her face. She has really chunky cheeks and my dh looked at me(with a tear in his eye, no joke) and said, thats my gerber baby :D i started crying, it was a great moment :)

AFM, this morning I have had more contractions to the point where I have to concentrate on my breathing to get through them. So i think im getting close. I also feel a lot of pressure in my pelvis. 

*Happy 37 weeks for all the ladies due on the 4th!!!!! *:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

DF - Perhaps they are worried their child is too friendly with strangers? You know, you can never trust people these days. Way too many bad things happen. Now, if they mean overly friendly with children, can't imagine how that is a bad thing at all.

Seriously .. my contractions are a little bit more than before. I can feel the pressure in my pelvis and everything ... but not painful. Maybe i'll get to 5 cm without any pain this time around as well? :) Oh man, I think I am catching a cold. As well as LO is moving around so low .. getting jabs in the bladder. Terrified my water is going to break as that is how rough she is being in there. tsk tsk to her!


----------



## SilasLove

Just found this .. figured I would share. (Even though it is full of stuff most of us already know!)

https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/parenting/the-biggest-risks-for-pregnant-women-2398750/


----------



## anna matronic

I can hardly sit up/walk now without being in total agony. My whole pelvis and groin totally aches. This sucks.


----------



## Happyhayley

Speaking of making it to 5cm with no pain. I was in something called silent labour with my first son for days and I made it all the way to 7cm before my water broke and I actually felt a contraction


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> cant believe i seen on facebook someone asking"i have a 2 year old thats overly friendly how do i break this annoying habit" seriously! Annoying having a nice kid? what does she want a nasty kid instead and how is that annoying.



perhaps they mean the child has no bounderys for example if a stranger comes in the house they are sitting on their lap or in their pockets. Its a real issue actually as someone mentioned there are child protection issues as the child is too trusting. Iv come accross this a lot in my training, it can be quite worrying x


----------



## GossipGirly

ooooo im up so early as baby woke me and has hiccups and hips hurting and now she is nipping the bottom of my uterus I swear! ouchy!


----------



## mamagreenbean

congrats on the babies born!!

i have been sick on bedrest with pneumonia.. i have been coughing so much i have broken ribs and im in insane amounts of pain. ill be 37 weeks on monday. im still planning a 4th homebirth but im not sure at this point what is going to happen.
i have already stayed a night in the mat ward in the nearest city to my small town for iv fluids and antibiotics and im not getting better fast. i have a dr's apt. tomorrow to reassess.. the ob i saw wants to maybe induce me, but my midwife feels differently. i just want to be not coughing and in pain. its really difficult.


----------



## MissyMojo

hope u feel better soon mamagreenbean

:coffee: im soo sleepy, even after 9hrs sleep, think im gettin a cold :(


----------



## rowleypolie

my life continues to have stress! This is a continuation of the MIL problem. My poor DH had a huge blow out with her about how she always chooses her life and her husbands over him. She wont come for the birth because her husband cant come. Shes not even working and will be sitting on her butt at home instead of coming out here- but because he is in a training for work and she cant stand to leave him by himself for a few weeks. my SIL was going to take her ticket but after MIL said she has to pay her back has decided she cant.... ahhh the stress of family- my poor DH is so upset and I dont know how to help...this is supposed to be something wonderful for him and me and instead he is stressed and so am I


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> cant believe i seen on facebook someone asking"i have a 2 year old thats overly friendly how do i break this annoying habit" seriously! Annoying having a nice kid? what does she want a nasty kid instead and how is that annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps they mean the child has no bounderys for example if a stranger comes in the house they are sitting on their lap or in their pockets. Its a real issue actually as someone mentioned there are child protection issues as the child is too trusting. Iv come accross this a lot in my training, it can be quite worrying xClick to expand...

I think it was the fact she used the term "annoying habbit" thats what got me. I wouldnt ever say a child have an annoying habbit of being nice. I met to many nasty hostile kids this past while probably thats why I took it that way. Perhaps most kids are hostile because parents have taught them not to be nice to people? I mean I walked out the back here and some kids where visiting my neighbour and all of them who where about 8 stared at me like I was an alien and when I said hello I didnt even get one back and william was waving at them and they gave him a dirty look and kept staring like we where aliens! :wacko: same when kids are playing William tries to join in they just wont have it in the play area of the hospital all selfish and weird they go on. Kids not the same any more :cry:


anyway my pelvis hurts to and its kept me awake and feels worse as the days go by. Also noticed i have a lot of discharge today. And walking like a duck :(


----------



## ShanandBoc

So annoyed and upset i feel like just bursting into tears, i will be getting induced early next week if my bile acid levels are still high

I had repeat blood tests done today as my bile acid levels from last week were high.

Was told that they would most definately get the results back today but if not i would have to wait until Monday.

Well its 7pm here now and never got a call so now i have to wait till monday.

Now i have to wait all weekend to find out :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Ah no ! having to wait all weekend i would call anyway even of they dont know just to get some stress out. I have never heard of bile levels I must say.


----------



## ShanandBoc

To do with the liver and Obstetric Cholestasis

Its 7pm here now so i dont think i can get any results


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls very quick one from me! Am back upto hospital in an hour as chunk isn't moving as much as I'd like so another ctg. Am scared as scary lady is at ante natal today! Anyway consultant appointment wad fine. I am down for an induction at 38 weeks so like ten days time. But only if I am favourable as they won't force it. So if I am no ready they will recheck at 39 weeks. Could be an October baby here :)


----------



## anna matronic

Oh and will red properly and name check and update when I get back later xx

love to all :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

10 days ! omg !


----------



## GossipGirly

wow 10 days! good luck at antenatal x


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah bloody scary!! But it isn't a definite as they won't induce me if my cervix is closed etc etc so could be 39 but as far as I know not letting me go over x


----------



## Dragonfly

such a short time left anyway if you look at how many days you have. I think i will go over due again, then again with signs i think i wont. Last time i had hopes up and ended up running into the next month on my own lonely and over due :( didnt like that at all, was no one in the tread i started like this one just me was last one to go and i knew no one in next months thread. Well since i am due earlier than I was 16th and not 26th of whatever i may get to still be in here.


----------



## Mei190

10 days! geez. well at least they aren't letting you go over. 

I am sure even if you do go over DF you could still hang around in the November threads as these are the people you know :D 

I have a feeling I will go over... don't know why, just an inkling.


----------



## Betheney

I have a feeling I'll go early, my mother, her sister and their mother went early with all their pregnancies but I think 2 (which were right on time) and 1 was really early being 6weeks early. So out of 12 pregnancies 1 was 6weeks early 9 were 2-3 weeks early and 2 were on time........ But then I hear if so many people expect to go early and then end up 2 weeks over so I'm trying not to get too into thee idea of going early as I don't want to get too upset if I go over.......


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi all, just a quicke as not had time to read back.

Well the MW came to check babies position earlier and went a whiter shade of pale when it literally moved from bum (or possibly head down, she couldn't be really sure) to transverse without me feeling it and in just a few seconds, right under her hands. As we are so far from the hospital the community midwives are too worried about me being out while baby is so unstable so she has requested that I am admitted, at least until baby stabilisers a little bit. She said she has come across mobile babies in her time (quite often) but not ones that are so quick and so sneaky!

Hopefully baby will grow a bit and settle with something down near my pelvis (i don't mind which anymore ahead or a bum, as long as its something!) and then I can come home. 

I will try and update but I don't have a posh internet phone so hopefully I will find somewhere I can use my netbook (I think they do in the reception area) or I might try steal H's iphone (but its his work phone so perhaps not a good idea).

Anyway take care ladies and hopefully chat soon.
Jo x

oooh, I will ask Claire my bump buddy from October Bumpkins to update youif I can't get online but fingers crossed I wont be away for long!


----------



## MissyMojo

finers crossed 4 u hunni


----------



## shyfox1988

*UPDATE ON YOU&ME*

Hiya girls, 

just doing an update on You&me, she went to docs where shes not been well, and has been sent to the hospital, blood pressure is really high and she has protiene in her urine, plus babys movements have reducced a little since her falling ill.

shes got a feeling that they are now going to keep her in until lil one is born xXx

shes just had a trace done and 
her blood pressure is 160 over 105 , shes just waiting for docs now to see what they say and what they decide to do xXx


----------



## MissyMojo

send her my love and best wishes xxx


----------



## majm1241

@ ShanandBoc: :hugs: Hang in there Love!

@ anna matronic: :happydance: Wow! LO will be here SOON!!!

@ Cocobelle: GL hon! Silly Little Stinker already! :lol:

@ shyfox1988: Thanks for the update! Wishing you&me all the best! Send her our love! :kiss:

AFM, I am so tired of having these allergies and sinus'! They are kicking my butt! :cry: I wish I could take my Claritin! :( Woke up with such a sore throat this morning from all of this drainage. 

Also, I never lost my MP with Jace. I read online that it looks like snot. I had a bunch of clear snotty discharge today when I wiped. TMI, but it literally looked like I blew my nose in the toilet paper. :blush: Last night in the shower I felt like a big glob of something was leaking out. I investigated with my hand :blush: and there was a bunch of white watery discharge. I have been getting BH A LOT and been feeling a lot of mild cramping with them. Not EVERY time I get them, but the cramps come in spurts. I had them a lot last night where I was getting worried. Mark told me to quit drinking Caffeine Free Coke and Lemonade and drink more water. :blush: I know that will help, but is the discharge normal? :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Im full term today!! yey! Feeling so heavy and everything is a struggle now :wacko: Going too a Guns n'Roses concert on Sunday - and Im worried about how Im gonna cope!!

Hope Dani is gonna be ok - thanks for the update Nina and send her my thoughts and :hugs:

Omg Sophie = 10 days!!! sooo close!!

Everyone seems to be getting closer with the contractions and loss of plugs etc - I have a feeling I'll go over and be jealous of all the people having their babies before me even though their due after :haha:

.. as long as Im not the last sparkler too pop!

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

Hayley - I wish I could make it to 7cm without any pain/knowing. Lol. At 8cm my demoral wore off and I was in agony, then I got my epidural. Thank heavens! Because seriously .. bleh to contractions!

you&me - hope your doing well hon! wishing you the best!

AM - Wow, 10 days! (Possibly) Sounds scary and great, all at the same time. Lol.

Lolpants - Congrats at being full-term! I doubt you will be the last Sparkler being as your are one of the first to hit full term! :)

Oh, I am sure I have missed someone ... bleh.

Feel as if LO is trying to headbutt way outta my foof today .. doctor said she was really low yesterday, so I am feeling it today! Not to mention I was having some pretty craptastic contractions last night when I went to bed! They kept waking me up. But, feel alright today! So we will see!!


----------



## SilasLove

Um .. does anyone else feel like they have a to-do list as long as the wall of China to complete before the baby arrives?

I am officially feeling like a lazy slob as I have tons to do and have yet to remove myself from this computer chair! (Or couch, etc)

Wow ... I am seriously feeling anxious now. :|


----------



## MissyMojo

i have a list of things i want doing, but i've put them in a priority order, things like - re-organise bookshelf is low down, but Replace bathroom bulb its no 2 ! it the onlyway i can keep sane, i do/get hubby to do , one thing per day . . .


----------



## SilasLove

I am still, obviously, sitting my bum at this computer! :haha:

Honestly, I tend to get frustrated. In my house, it is ALL practically up to me. If something is not done, I am the one blamed for the most part. I get really fed up about it at times. If it doesn't have something to do with fixing something, or the car, then my OH wants nothing to do with it! :|

Bleh. I don't know. I feel very overwhelmed all of a sudden. Not cool, at all.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs:
as long as theres not things growing on ur plates ur good! x x


----------



## SilasLove

That is why we thank the heavens for dishwashers, lol!


----------



## MissyMojo

i didnt have space in my kitchen here in cyprus for my dishwasher :cry: and my hbby aint gd at dishes and im sat on bed rest, have to keep nagging him

we'll get there x x


----------



## pichi

oh dear. looks like i'm having a bad day. feel a bit crappy. feel like a right fatty today ¬___¬ i just want to loose some weight now... -sigh- 

ontop of that house hunting is getting no where. why are house prices so ridiculous?!


----------



## GossipGirly

I really wish we could save for a deposit but have loads of student debt to pay off :( hate renting!


----------



## pichi

i was lucky enough not to have any student loans etc... as i'm in scotland they pay for your tuition fee's here. it's taken us a good while to save up for a deposit and even then it seems with house prices getting higher and higher and you're getting less and less for your money it's becoming impossible for first time buyers to get on the ladder. :dohh:

i just want to get settled and have everything all nice for this wee one


----------



## GossipGirly

I know me 2 I was looking at shared equity but its just not the same its still not "your house" bring back 100% mortgages! x


----------



## pichi

yeah we were looking at that also but one of the houses we looked at it only let you own a max of 80% of the house... there is very few houses on the marked on this scheme too around my area. gah!

i think i'm having a fat day today too. feel like a whale *rolls about*


----------



## weezyweu

hope all goes well you&me and anna 10 days wow, you could be a mum very soon. I cant wait.


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks girls :)

remember 10 days is only a minimum IF I am favourable!! I doubt I will be, got my pessimistic hat on. Although something is niggling me to eat to hang on as long as I can when selfishly I want I'm out asap!!

My sister has had the whol why are they inducing u early blah blah blah :(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Wow ladies, lots going on today...... good luck to you&me, shanandboc, and AM! 

afm, went to my last NST and fluids check today. Bubs looked good, but my fluids were down again, it was 8.92 cm and the lowest they want them to get is 8 cm, so im right at the boundries....meaning more water needs to be drank and i already feel like im drinking a lake of water each day(and peeing the mississippi river every day lol). My bp was doing weird things during the monitoring, it would go way high, go down and then up again. They are worried that things are getting worse for me for the whole toxemia thing. So they told me any signs just to go to the l&d. Also, i officially have less the 2 weeks until they are going to deliever my baby. If things dont really get going by thursday of next week, its a def c section, and I have come to terms that as long as my baby is healthy i dont care how she gets here :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all, well they let me out! 

Herbert was on their best behaviour and didn't spend the 2 minutes they checked me doing back flips and somersaults like he/she usually does so I am home. I have to report back on Monday and my MW will check me tomorrow and Sunday but I know that Herbert moved transverse less than 10 minutes after we left the hospital as I had high hiccups and my bump got wider. I am glad to be home but it they do worry you when they go through the whole 'if your waters break phone 999 and lay on the floor with your bum in the air' routine. I will be glad once these next few weeks are over and I have Herbert in my arms.

Dani, hope every thing is ok with you and baby honey. Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Wow, next week eeek :D

My bp does weird things too, plus my pulse goes way high (115 today!) But when consultant did it manually it was 96. I don't trust those electric bp monitors at all!

I just have lots of niggling things wrong, apart from the pulse and bp today my white blood cell count has increased, which I am assuming means there could be the onset of infection. Consultant talked about it but said at the moment it wasn't too high and have repeat bloods as usual on Tuesday. Last time it was high I had the UTI, as my urine is clear it is a bit scary. But if I made it 8 weeks without getting an infection in my waters (which it may or may not be) I think me and Chunk did well :)

Right an attempt to name check from memory!

Dani - I know you can't read this but good luck hun am thinking of you in hospital :)

Shan - Don't be upset, as long as lo gets her safely it doesn't in the end matter how. Sods law on the weekend and no blood results though :(

And that's as far as my memory goes :D

I have Parentcraft class tomorrow, wasn't gonna bother but mum has persuaded me to go and also am gonna have a tour of the maternity unit.

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Oh Jo I have missed what's happened to you as have been on Iphone past day or so. Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

We are both fine but Herbert is now classed as having an unstable lie and if they don't settle by the time you are 37+6, they admit you until they settle or you deliver. They were really worried on Wednesday but let me home as long as my MW kept an eye on me but this morning as she felt Herbert he/she moved from breech to transverse in the blink of an eye, which is just not right at this stage so she sent me in. When we got there Herbert decided to be as still as can be (and head down to boot) so they have let me come back home until Monday.

I guess it is now coming to that time when most of us will be in and out of hospital while our babies decide when to make their break for freedom!

Hope Chunk behaves this weekend x


----------



## anna matronic

Oh blimey, how annoying!! Naughty Herburt :haha:

Yeah think he's been ok this evening, a few ripples low in my belly on and off. Oh Chunk was head down and 2/5 engaged phew. I just gotta hope for a slightly dialted cervix in the next week or so :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Does pineapple help with that? If so stock up and start eating! 

I am pleased chunk is well down and settled, that is half the battle won already. Fingers cross you ripen nice and quickly!


----------



## anna matronic

Cheers hun, part of me doesn't want to be though (so I am not induced) but as I am gonna be induced anyway if he doesn't come on his own before 40 weeks I may aswell go for 38 weeks and see my boy a bit earlier :)

Any tips for ripening the cervix is very welcome :D


----------



## Cocobelle

If I find any I will pass them on :)


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Ladies

Sending everyone hugs :hugs: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## pichi

Not amused today. Got woken up at 7am with my dad ripping the carpet up right outside my room! So much for a lie in


----------



## pinklizzy

Morning! So much for my Saturday lie-in, I swear my dog is just preparing me for arrival of bubs although then I'll have both of them crying in the early hours! :dohh: Exhausting day at work yesterday, physically and emotionally-went out on an out of hours call to say goodbye to one of my favourite dogs :cry:
Have a fab Saturday everyone xx


----------



## shyfox1988

hiya girls, forgot to put this *update* up cause was really busy yesterday afternoon and evening, 

but docs have told *You&me *she has pre-eclampsia, they was doing bloods to see if they can hold out till monday to deliver. If bloods are not good they will deliever sooner, she said she'd know more by 5pm yesterday but never got a txt after that soo txt her this morning just waiting for a reply xXx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: pichi and pinklizzy

thanks for the update on You&me x

i jst had mw round doing birth plan . . .


----------



## shyfox1988

*another update on You&me*

blood pressure is still up and down, shes on a 24 hour wee collection now.
her consultant is going to decide what to do when those results come in. so shes there till monday at least xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

My other half is skating on thin ice since yesterday. I am not happy at all with him. I wont go into it but i dont think i can forgive him basically. : (

and i moved up a box and didnt even realise with all that was going on. And I am not even excited any more.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: DF xxx


----------



## lolpants

I can't believe she might have pre-eclampsia again!! :(
at least this time the baby is full term :flower:

Hope everyone else is well and u all get a bit of extra sleep today :sleep:

Lol xx


----------



## GossipGirly

:hugs: DF u only moved up today tho so woop last box :D xxx


----------



## Kellycool

Shame df, hope you are ok? x


----------



## pinklizzy

Hope you&me is doing ok :hugs:
Just realised I'm in the last box too, quite scary! OH is upstairs sanding the nursery floor, better get a move on or baby will be here before it's done!:shock:


----------



## loulabump

omg yay for all the ladies who have moved up to the last ticker box... weird but it just seems to make babies arrival seem so much closer!! x


----------



## Betheney

DF I'm sorry things are bit crummy at the moment, time will be able to help figure out how you feel about whatever happened, I know when I had a massive fight with my hubby not long ago and was left crying for days!!!! And my mood wasn't able to shift out of the depressing mood for days i thought never get over it but after you give yourself some time and calm down and get perspective on the whole situation you can figure out how bad it really was and the best way for you both to overcome it.

I hope I don't sound like a twat

Love


----------



## Dragonfly

I wont go into it but its not just a row put it that way. I know he is trying to be nice to be as he done wrong but i am fed up with it all now. Its like a never ending circle of crap from him that never will stop unless I stop it. Just stuck in a rut and he is a selfish prick that needs to grow up and seek help himself! 

I was out this morning for a nice walk, was looking for the cat who got out last night she is out there somewhere I seen her so least I know she is ok but took my camera for some nice morning shots and i may enjoy them as i will be to tired once this baby comes to probably go anywhere for a while. 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5085986518_1ed2995689.jpg
Autumn by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5085388079_36bb72a7e6.jpg
autumn by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5085987698_a4aff528de.jpg
Autumn Morning by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5085987056_a13d8f53e6.jpg
Early Autumn Morning by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5085390873_c70fda34d4.jpg
Autumn sun rise by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5085989348_745e6d6ba8.jpg
Autumn Morning by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## MissyMojo

Beautiful shots DF - so you sell your photos at all??? theyre amazing!


----------



## Dragonfly

no dont sell them, cant imagine who would buy them and the cost of me making them up to sell would leave me broke. Long as I can capture what i see and share I am happy.


----------



## MissyMojo

i love your pictures!!!

i can imagine the cost of making thm up to sell would be expensie :(


----------



## Betheney

Love your pics df I keep telling myself I should take my camera into the city there are some really funny congrats I could get some sweet photos of. I hope you feel better soon doing my hobbies always improves my mood, sewing makes mee happy


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks for the updates on Dani, hang in there love!! Whatever happens you done SO well to get this far :)

DF :hugs: If you wanna chat in private let me know here or fb me x x

Hello to everyone else :)

I went to ParentCraft class this morning, thought it would be a waste of time but actually was really interesting. Was only about an hour and a half but dealt speicifically with my hospital and what they do and don't do, so am prepared in that sense. Plus had a tour of the birthing unit and L&D. I know I can;t have baby in birthing unit anyway, but I felt more comfortable with the proper delivery rooms and all the equipment in them rather than the calm "hotel" room. Am I a bit strange?

Bought a birthing ball to bounce Chunk down a bit more, but going by the fact my lower half of body feels like lead he might have done that already!

I also saw a lovely BabyK blanket iin Mcare, all random bright colours but was £22. I picked it up to buy but mum said "I can knit you one like that" So off we went to the wool shop and bought real random wool colours (black, purple, bright blue, bright green and orange) I think it is gonna be lovely bright and colourful. Will post a pic when its done. I also bought a simple cardigan pattern to have a go myself :haha:


----------



## weezyweu

Hope you&me is ok. Df hope you wokr things out with OH.


----------



## Bartness

So I had my mw appoitment yesterday, and mw asks me if Im going to breast feed or bottle feed, I said I'll try breast feeding. So he tells me to "take two black tea bags, soak them, sqeeze out the liquid and place them on my nipples and put my bra back on for 20 minutes, 3 times a day" to toughen up my nipples for when baby is born. Have any of you heard of doing this or know if it works?


----------



## GossipGirly

nooooo, how interesting.... wonder if it works *runs to google*


----------



## Dragonfly

no never heard of it , nipples will be sore always at the start a tea bag cant really prepare them. But its different for everyone and if it was so bad no one would do it. Just have a tube of linsinoh to keep em good from cracked nipples. I still use linsinoh.


----------



## GossipGirly

and breastmilk is meant to be the best nipple cream, I was told to avoid creams till bf is established as they mask mums smell and may cause more problems.. 

The teabag thing seems to be true, found a fair few things on google, app its the tannin in the tea that toughens them up x


----------



## Dragonfly

well i had no cream for months and mine bleed and blistered and i cried when feeding I near gave up so many times. And so many mums do with the pain, the cream stopped that and is safe to use with baby, it dosnt have any ill effects.
ps i dont think everyone gets cracked nipples as I see some never had it or needed cream I must be prone to it as my skin peels off them alot when I dont use the cream then they hurt and i do not let it get further than that i had skin coming off and sticking to my bra and weeping it was horrid. See if you need cream first.


----------



## SilasLove

I spent some time last night, and today, going through clothes for the kiddies. Honestly, I have acquired a good hefty load of them! I was given bags of clothes for Joseph, and finally went through them and put them away. But I haven't got anywhere to put the baby's clothes as of yet! Any storage ideas from you ladies? My kids are sharing a closet, and as baby clothes are so tiny its not always convenient to hang them up anyway ... but I don't know. I need some ideas, that is for sure!

Also, can I order some motivation and energy with that as well? :thumbup:

Best of luck to you&me! :hugs:

As well as everyone else! Hope you all are well today! :flower:


----------



## Happyhayley

I have officially 1 month today till I have my c-section. It seems so close when I say that but it still feels like such a long time. My next mile stone is 35 weeks on Tuesday then moving up to the final ticker box on saturday and then being full term and 37 weeks and finally actually having the baby

Speaking of storage I put all the baby clothes based on sizes and then I put the different sizes in grocery bags and taped a label to them that says 0-3 months or 9 months and then I put them in a big Tupperware container in our basement and that way the only clothes that are actually left out are the ones the baby fits into and when its time to move up a size I will bag all the to small clothes and then go downstairs and pull up the appropriate bag.


----------



## Dragonfly

1 month here to :) and i cant stop eating! i feel like i never stop here and i am out of food nearly! cant wait till my shopping comes on Tuesday i may order more for my hungry belly. Baby is hurting me with kicking and moving about. :( such a strong baby! William wasnt this bad he kicked and it was amusing this hurts!

hayley change your ticker to your section date you will be up a box and same as mine.


----------



## GossipGirly

hayley what a fab idea! how organised!! x


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls, just crashing your thread cos I wanted to say good luck to you all :hugs: I was part of last year's November Sparklers and had my Evie on 20th November :D All I can say is make the most of them being so small and not moving around much when they're first born.. Evie's crawling and almost walking now and it's her 1st birthday in 5 weeks, the time has gone so quickly!
It's crazy to think that this time last year, I was in the same boat as all you guys!! 
Big hugs to you all and I hope that you dont feel too uncomfortable. Happy, healthy and speedy labours for you all too :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

I was a part of November Sparklers last year as well. Look at me now! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

SilasLove said:


> I was a part of November Sparklers last year as well. Look at me now! :haha:

Lol ya nutter! I really couldnt do it all over again! Too bloody old now!! :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

aww thanks Mynx :hugs:

Silas I have only got newborn and 0-3 months clothes 'out' as in outfits hung up and sleepsuits/vests/accessories in see through storage boxes and a 3 tier plastic one I bought cheap (but looks great) = anything 3 months plus is in a suitcase on top of her wardrobe :thumbup:

I hope you and your OH can work things out DF- obv dunno whats happened but hopefully you can at least get along at this time.

AFM - Im off too Birmingham in the morning (about 2-3 hrs away) for a Guns N'Roses concert :happydance: Taking all my hospital bags and notes just in case it sets me off! :haha: 

Will try my best too catch up Monday night when Im back :hugs: to you all

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Had a bit of an accident, thanks to some ass in the store. Lets just say he pushed the shopping cart pinning me in between it and the wall and smooshing my tummy. I was ok, but I call my dr and asked if i should go be monitored as i was still really sore and in pain 6 hrs later. So went in got monitored and everything is looking ok. Apparently though my dr has in my charts that I am to have a c section period due to the size of my lo because both nurses asked me about it. Hopefully by this thursday I will have a date for having her and maybe have her that thursday(optimistic lol). Hope everyone is well!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Had a bit of an accident, thanks to some ass in the store. Lets just say he pushed the shopping cart pinning me in between it and the wall and smooshing my tummy. I was ok, but I call my dr and asked if i should go be monitored as i was still really sore and in pain 6 hrs later. So went in got monitored and everything is looking ok. Apparently though my dr has in my charts that I am to have a c section period due to the size of my lo because both nurses asked me about it. Hopefully by this thursday I will have a date for having her and maybe have her that thursday(optimistic lol). Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ShanandBoc

OMG blkhairbeauty thats awful. Im glad all seems okay you poor thing. Take care of yourself. What did the ass have to say for themselves?


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Had a bit of an accident, thanks to some ass in the store. Lets just say he pushed the shopping cart pinning me in between it and the wall and smooshing my tummy. I was ok, but I call my dr and asked if i should go be monitored as i was still really sore and in pain 6 hrs later. So went in got monitored and everything is looking ok. Apparently though my dr has in my charts that I am to have a c section period due to the size of my lo because both nurses asked me about it. Hopefully by this thursday I will have a date for having her and maybe have her that thursday(optimistic lol). Hope everyone is well!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well apparently my computer is going crazy too...sorry about the multiple posts :S.

He didnt say alot, just acted like he was better than everyone else and his shit doesnt stink. I didnt really confront him about it, but Karma is a bitch.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Wow thats so rude....some people, I would have been livid, and if my husband was there it could have gotten ugly!! Im just glad ur all good. Sorry about the pain tho u must have been so worried xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

My husband was in the other aisle(cause i was getting my WIC things and he was getting the other stuff we needed), as we walked out i had to stop cause it hurt so bad I didnt tell him what happened until after we got home because I knew he would have gone in and killed the guy. I was really worried, but she is still moving around and kicking about and the monitors showed everything was ok :)

Btw, how are you doing SAB? How is you blood pressure and things like that? you feeling any better?


----------



## rowleypolie

so sorry beauty! some people can be so stupid! 

been having lots of contractions and BH's so we will see how much longer i hold out before i make it into the hospital!


----------



## ShanandBoc

blkhairbeauty said:


> My husband was in the other aisle(cause i was getting my WIC things and he was getting the other stuff we needed), as we walked out i had to stop cause it hurt so bad I didnt tell him what happened until after we got home because I knew he would have gone in and killed the guy. I was really worried, but she is still moving around and kicking about and the monitors showed everything was ok :)
> 
> Btw, how are you doing SAB? How is you blood pressure and things like that? you feeling any better?

Yeh im doing ok....lots of pains and had my bloods come back last week with a high reading for my bile acids, they took a second lot on Friday so find out tomorrow.

If still high im getting induced in the next few days! My BP has been fine all the way through and still is.

And how about you?? :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ShanandBoc said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> My husband was in the other aisle(cause i was getting my WIC things and he was getting the other stuff we needed), as we walked out i had to stop cause it hurt so bad I didnt tell him what happened until after we got home because I knew he would have gone in and killed the guy. I was really worried, but she is still moving around and kicking about and the monitors showed everything was ok :)
> 
> Btw, how are you doing SAB?  How is you blood pressure and things like that? you feeling any better?
> 
> Yeh im doing ok....lots of pains and had my bloods come back last week with a high reading for my bile acids, they took a second lot on Friday so find out tomorrow.
> 
> If still high im getting induced in the next few days! My BP has been fine all the way through and still is.
> 
> And how about you?? :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I hope they have gone down some :S Yay for maybe having your lo soon(even though its not in the best reason why you are being induced) I know you have got to be getting really impatient like me lol.

My blood pressure has been up and down so they are still watching me pretty close. At the last NST they wanted to send me downstairs to the L&D to get blood work done for bile acids because of my bp. Thankfully it normalized by the time I was done being monitored.


----------



## Dragonfly

My goodness Teal! I would have went mental and if my OH was there would have given him a black eye. Thats scary that! 
today I feel like again my ass has been kicked harder, i cant walk right or far I look like a penguin walking, ok i look like a penguin full stop. No wait penguins look nicer than me my hair needs a brush and I have to get dressed at some point today.


----------



## shyfox1988

*UPDATE ON YOU&ME*

she is doing ok her BP tabs have been increased yet again but still not controling it.
she should be finding out later once the 24 hour wee test results comes back, as to whats going to happen and when for definate

will update more when i either hear from her or her husband.

xXx


----------



## anna matronic

Morning girls hope everyone is grand :)

Shan I hope your results come back ok. If not "keep calm a carry on" as we say in the uk and u get to see your little one soon :)

teal what as tosser think I'd have whacked him one. I have very low tolerence level at the mo and had yet another road rage incident yesterday with my mum. I did a wanker sign at a bloke and he stopped and got out the car and cameniver to us. Prick!!

Well I am struggling badly with pain in my groin. Those muscles in between front bottom and bum like your groin. I can't really walk now very far and I'm in agony :( any idea what this is? Consultant reckoned just my pelvis stretching but ouchy :(

I have my baby shower later. Sadly chella and hinkybinky cat make it which I am sad about but it is too far to come for an afternoon. I struggled with the journey last week! So see u soon for a post natal mini shower girls :) xxx

it's only small 6 or so of my closest girlfriends from school so am looking forward to it :)

thanks for the updates on dani, please keep them coming x


----------



## anna matronic

Well baby shower is ruined before it's begun. I am so pissed off. Step dad was being his usual lazy self smoking in the garden while mum was clearing up which got her pissed off with me for not clearing up either. I went to shop to buy some drinks and some snacks and sweets just to be tol they ha decided to tea and cake. Well I don't want fucking tea. And the cake is a small victoria sponge and a few biscuits. All I bought was some crisps and silly lolly sweets. So I have bagged them up and put them in my room!!

All too much fucking hassle. My sis has organised it so where is she?? All she did was invite people over facebook and organise some games. Left everything else to my mum. 

So mum how's I know your pregnant and in pain but you could have offered to help. I didn't want the damn thing in the first place.

So pathetic :( :( :(


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: hunni xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats why I never have a baby shower, I am sure no one would turn up at mine, its hard enough to get my families attention as it is and asking for stuff wouldnt go down well. Sorry it turned out shite, its horrid when your the only one that cares and wants it to go well and everyone just cant be arsed. Same happened on williams first birthday, everyone was over an hour late! no regard for william wanting his nap or all us waiting and my parents turned up late stayed 5 mins and went to do something with my sis instead, literally 5 mins no joke. Darrens sis sent us a message 4 days later saying she had a party for her foster child that day, when I say child its a teen and it wasnt even her birthday why not come to your nephews? poeple just cant be arsed these days. 

went for a walk with william and darren, nice out all the leaves falling from the trees, exhausted william he has fallen asleep on sofa. My hips felt like they would fall off! if thats meant to start labour i felt like i was near there a few times. spd is really sore :( ass feels like it was kicked several times.


----------



## ShanandBoc

anna matronic said:


> Well baby shower is ruined before it's begun. I am so pissed off. Step dad was being his usual lazy self smoking in the garden while mum was clearing up which got her pissed off with me for not clearing up either. I went to shop to buy some drinks and some snacks and sweets just to be tol they ha decided to tea and cake. Well I don't want fucking tea. And the cake is a small victoria sponge and a few biscuits. All I bought was some crisps and silly lolly sweets. So I have bagged them up and put them in my room!!
> 
> All too much fucking hassle. My sis has organised it so where is she?? All she did was invite people over facebook and organise some games. Left everything else to my mum.
> 
> So mum how's I know your pregnant and in pain but you could have offered to help. I didn't want the damn thing in the first place.
> 
> So pathetic :( :( :(

Im sorry it was ruined for you :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Sorry your baby shower was ruined for you AM! :hugs: The girls at work have asked if I want one, I'm not sure as I don't want to make a big fuss :shrug: We're just going to go for an afternoon tea in a local hotel instead I think.
We organised one for kirstylm before she had little Eva in July and it was nice-just homemade pizza, salads, crisps and cupcakes. Didn't do any games, just sat and chatted, and opened presents!
Had a busy one today, worried as LO has been quiet so going to have a lie down with a drink. My pelvis is agony so hopefully that'll help with that too.
My mum is going into hospital tomorrow for an op, really worried about it and going to miss her loads (I'm sad and see/talk to her everyday!) Will be able to go visit on Tuesday though. 
Just getting stuff ready for my last week at work before mat leave now! :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks girls :) well it was in the end a success :) I had a chat with mum so she calmed down!! My closest girlies came with one no show which annoyed me. Manners cost nothing, except maybe a text :(

but got some lovely gifts :) a little dressing gown and some outfits and the girls clubbed together and got chunk an awesome vibrating bouncer which is ace :)

shattered now!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Lizzy hope your mum is ok :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Thanks AM, I'm sure she'll be fine, I'm just such a worrier, been up since 4am stressing! :dohh:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for the shower being ruined AM. 

and pinklizzy i hope things go well.

AFM, I didnt get much sleep last night, tossed and turned with dh. it was horrible. Then this morning I have been having cramping and saw a couple spots of blood on the tissue so i put on a liner and will watch for things....i have a feeling because I am watching my stepson until about 6 tonight something is going to happen(just my luck!)


----------



## pichi

glad to hear your baby shower went well in the end. I don't think i will be having one. it doesn't bother me - i didn't expect one. i just expect to see everyone after peanut has made her appearance :)

yay for bouncy/vibrating chair :)


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks again girls! Bhb is sounding very promising :) pichi, I'm not a baby shower fan either and didn't want one, but sister insisted. I hated the expectation people buy u things and i'd rather have waited too till chunk was here. But saying that it was lovely to get together as I live away now and done see them so much, plus they have kids etc.

It's nice, there is 6 of us. 3 have kids, I am pregnant and found our today one is also 8 weeks so pleased as she had mmc 2 years ago and strugglednti conceive after. Just one more friend to go now!! Funny I expected to be left on backburner as only one not settled down with a bloke lol. Funny how things turn out!!

Lizzy I missed a bit and hope lo gets moving for u :) xx


----------



## Dragonfly

This baby has just shaked its ass from side to side in me and hurt me! my whole stomach lifts! darren even seen it from the other side of the room. Hurt my side to :(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im hoping :) But like i have said apparently my dr put in my charts i am to have a c section due to bub's size....and im fine with that :)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! :wave:

Well, I am good today. Baby is staying put as far as I can tell! Lol. Any football fans here? Ugh, just watched the Kansas City Chiefs lose to the Texans in the 4th quarter! Ugh, SO HARD TO WATCH! Heart was in my throat! :( But ah well, there is always next week. Lol. I know you ladies from UK probably don't know much of what I am talking about .. but the few US ladies here should have a good idea. :)

I hope everyone is doing well, and all the babies stay put until full-term, atleast! :)


----------



## majm1241

Well Silas, My Cowboys sure are SUCKING this year!!! Embarrassing!!! At least we beat the Texans, but the only game so far this year! :lol: :cry:

Happy that My Longhorns beat Nebraska so we are back in the rankings again! :lol:

Also, Go Texas Rangers!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

hello, nothing to report... nothing much happening :(


----------



## pinklizzy

Bubs is active again this morning although just seem to feel wriggling/shifting position rather than big kicks now? My placenta is anterior so haven't felt huge movements all the way through but it feels as if baby has run out of room in there now!
Still lots of period type cramps and BH but don't think he/she is ready to make an appearance just yet.
Anymore news on you&me? Been thinking of her. Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all, just getting ready to leave for my hospital appointment to see what position Herbert is in today. I have my bag packed and in the boot just in case. Had a quiet weekend really, just making sure we have done as much as possible for baby in case they make me stay in.

Lizzy, I am like you and have never really been able to feel baby due to an anterior placenta, except in the last few weeks when it has obviously got bigger and can now move through it, so much so that it hardly ever seems to sleep! I would have thought that at almost 38 weeks Herbert would have run out of room in there by now but clearly not as he/she still manages to turn completely around, without me even feeling it, despite measuring slightly smaller for dates and having what is considered a 'neat' bump. Hebert is obviously going to be a contortionist!

Dani, if you are reading this thinking of you honey xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

oh 29 days left!


----------



## GossipGirly

Cocobelle said:


> Morning all, just getting ready to leave for my hospital appointment to see what position Herbert is in today. I have my bag packed and in the boot just in case. Had a quiet weekend really, just making sure we have done as much as possible for baby in case they make me stay in.

good luck hun xx:hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Hi ladies, haven't been posting on here much but trying to keep up to date with reading when I can! MUST TRY HARDER. Glad to hear things are moving along for some of us Sparklers, getting very close now for all of us.

Soph - I saw your pics on fb of your shower - looked like it was good fun in the end. We will definitely need to do a little mini one when the babies are all here :) Hope you are feeling well and am very excited that you are not going to have to wait too much longer to meet Chunk :) Keep in touch x

Jo, good luck with your appointment today, can't believe Herbert is being so naughty! Fingers crossed that s/he suddenly has a growth spurt while head down and gets too big to wiggle anywhere! Have heard so many stories of breech babies turning at the last minute, I am sure Herbert knows what to do. Thinking of you x

BHB - sounds like things might be moving for you, how exciting!

Thinking of you Dani, hope everything is ok xxx

DF, I hope you work things out with Darren. This is not a good time for you to be upset / stressing about things. Take care of yourself x

Pinklizzy - I have anterior placenta too, I feel quite lucky as the baby has not been able to hurt me! I do feel big shifts and wiggles, knees and feet sliding aroun. Very weird feeling, I think I will miss it when bubba is here :(

AFM, have been so busy since starting my maternity leave, trying to catch up with everyone and get things organised at home. Full term now so in that 5 week limbo where anything could happen. Or nothing, probably! Haven't had any signs yet that baby is ready to come, he/she is just getting bigger and heavier and I have finally started to have trouble sleeping and tying my shoelaces! 

Having lunch with some ladies I met through my ante-natal yoga class today; can't wait to meet the first baby to be born from our group. Another of the girls is due this week and then a couple of us early November. It's so exciting that we are all starting to have our babies now, makes it all so real. Wooop! and eek!


----------



## hinkybinky

Just seen that ShanandBoc has been having tests and might be induced - has anyone heard from her? Hope you are ok Shan x

Ooh and rowleypolie, your due date is the same as mine but looks like things are happening for you. I know I am going to start getting very jealous of girls 'jumping the queue'!! Can we all please have our babies in date order, otherwise it's just not fair!!


----------



## loulabump

hinkybinky said:


> Just seen that ShanandBoc has been having tests and might be induced - has anyone heard from her? Hope you are ok Shan x
> 
> Ooh and rowleypolie, your due date is the same as mine but looks like things are happening for you. I know I am going to start getting very jealous of girls 'jumping the queue'!! Can we all please have our babies in date order, otherwise it's just not fair!!

Agreed! I'm getting super jealous of all the ladies on here going into labour... I want my baby now! x


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya all, sending all of you some really big :hug:

im soo sick of my cold & sore throat, went to Drs - told honey n lemon is my only option!! i hate honey and lemon - so i'm sticking with hot drinks and feeling sorry about myself x


----------



## loulabump

MissyMojo said:


> Heya all, sending all of you some really big :hug:
> 
> im soo sick of my cold & sore throat, went to Drs - told honey n lemon is my only option!! i hate honey and lemon - so i'm sticking with hot drinks and feeling sorry about myself x

 
hope you feel better soon, I think nearly everyone has had that dreaded cold, I felt terrible for a week but I hate honey and lemon too. I took lots of hot steamy showers and drank a lot of boiling hot tea, my sore throat was gone really quickly which I totally put down to the magic tetley! xx


----------



## hinkybinky

MissyMojo said:


> Heya all, sending all of you some really big :hug:
> 
> im soo sick of my cold & sore throat, went to Drs - told honey n lemon is my only option!! i hate honey and lemon - so i'm sticking with hot drinks and feeling sorry about myself x

Boo to colds! Sorry to hear you are feeling crappy. Have you tried warm milk with honey? That is not TOO bad and seems to soothe the throat. Are you having paracetamol? And you can use Vicks as well to sniff on a hanky, if you can get it where you are.

Get well soon x


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I am the only one here that dosnt have labour jealousy is that right? I can wait.


----------



## hinkybinky

Dragonfly said:


> I think I am the only one here that dosnt have labour jealousy is that right? I can wait.

Haha, I am happy to wait as well until my baby is ready - I have loads to do as well so if it did come tomorrow I'd be freaking out about the house still being a mess! 

...But there is just that niggling fear of being the last one left, and you have said that yourself about when William was born! 

I am quite happy if I have to wait another 4 weeks, or however long it takes, but I think deep down we all want to meet our babies and it will be hard if everyone else gets to meet theirs before me :)


----------



## Dragonfly

hinkybinky said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I think I am the only one here that dosnt have labour jealousy is that right? I can wait.
> 
> Haha, I am happy to wait as well until my baby is ready - I have loads to do as well so if it did come tomorrow I'd be freaking out about the house still being a mess!
> 
> ...But there is just that niggling fear of being the last one left, and you have said that yourself about when William was born!
> 
> I am quite happy if I have to wait another 4 weeks, or however long it takes, but I think deep down we all want to meet our babies and it will be hard if everyone else gets to meet theirs before me :)Click to expand...

Its basically just fear, I fear a bad labour like last time that traumatised me. I fear the worst as last time I feared that and it was far worse but I will not go that way again I will try and make sure of it. Leaving william also I am dreading as his dad has a broken leg and still on crutches and toddlers and that dont go. I am wreaked as it is from peeing all night and william and know I will be more wreaked after even though i cant wait to just get to that stage past the labour. I dont know how it will happen when it will happen, I dont want to go yet as I dont want a preamie baby I want to be able to breastfeed and take baby home with me not vist every day and be more worried. I dont think I could cope with the stress of that. So over due would be far better for me. And then dying me or baby. I know its so neg but I am scared of that, I dont want me to go William needs me or the baby,. 

dont get me wrong I am excited i have my bags packed ready to go and new clothes bought for baby and just looking forward to after it its that labour bit. And I hope I didnt scare anyone here . they do say all are different and this is a very different pregnancy to.


----------



## hinkybinky

Fair enough, I can understand if you had a traumatic time last time then there is a certain amount of worry - and totally agree that I would never want my baby to be here before s/he was full term (and even then I realise that the longer they are cooking the better!). We should ALL agree to wait together :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

i cant get vix here :( 

im having hot chocolates :) and watching josie and john james on BFBS2 x x


----------



## ShanandBoc

loulabump said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> Just seen that ShanandBoc has been having tests and might be induced - has anyone heard from her? Hope you are ok Shan x
> 
> Ooh and rowleypolie, your due date is the same as mine but looks like things are happening for you. I know I am going to start getting very jealous of girls 'jumping the queue'!! Can we all please have our babies in date order, otherwise it's just not fair!!
> 
> Agreed! I'm getting super jealous of all the ladies on here going into labour... I want my baby now! xClick to expand...

Hey im still here!!

Results came back normal this time which is great news, id prefer not be induced. At the same time i mentally prepared myself for it, and now its not happeneing and when your fed up thats hard to deal with. 

But main thing is she is safe and happy and thats all i care about!!! Hopefully not too much longer anyway!! :flower:


----------



## GossipGirly

glad everything is ok x


----------



## chella

is keepin all my fingers and toes crossed as my appointment has been brought forward eeeekkkkkkkkk , lets hope consultant brings good news ;) xx Hope all u girls are ok xx


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo just purchased me my first preloved cloth nappies for my LO gonna make the switch after xmas after hubby has agreed they are a lot easier than he thought :dance: cant wait for my post


----------



## majm1241

Shan, that's great news!!! :hugs:

AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party) I go to the dr today for my 34 week check up. Don't know what they will be doing. Hopefully check my cervix just to ease my mind. I think I am slowly losing my MP but I read it can heal itself up too. I have been up since 4:30 am so almost 2 hours now with BH. A couple had cramps with it. I have recorded 8 in an hour and still getting them. It is 6:18 am now. My appt is at 9:25 am. I know the max is 4 in an hour so I really hope it is nothing. :( I change positions, drank water, emptied my bladder a million times but still getting them. Bryelle has been very wiggly in between. She had the hiccups again even. My sinuses are still killing me and I hope they tell me I can take something besides Sudafed to help them because Sudafed is crap. I have a headache!! I'm hungry but have a fear of eating before the doctor because of my fear of the scale rising. :lol: I'm sleepy but need to get up to get Jace ready for school. 

Ok, I guess I am done venting. Hope everyone has a great day! :hugs:

Dani, hope you & LO are doing good! :hug:


----------



## GossipGirly

majm1241 said:


> AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party)

I read them hun, I feel the same about mine :blush:

good luck for ur appointment and hope ur sinusus get better, Iv had bad sinusus before and its really painful x


----------



## MissyMojo

hugs Majm and Gossip girly - i tnd to read and only reply with :hugs: xx sorry


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> Well Silas, My Cowboys sure are SUCKING this year!!! Embarrassing!!! At least we beat the Texans, but the only game so far this year! :lol: :cry:
> 
> Happy that My Longhorns beat Nebraska so we are back in the rankings again! :lol:
> 
> Also, Go Texas Rangers!!!!

We _were_ winning until the 4th quarter! Actually we got a crappy penalty called on us and that gave them a yard gain and so made it easier for them to score. ******* refs. Lol. 

I read on yahoo front page something about the Cowboys making a big mistake, again. But I did not read further in to it. Hope things turn around for them though, :flower:. Doesn't look like the Chiefs play the Cowboys, so thats always a plus. Otherwise I might have to talk crap ... :haha: JK!



GossipGirly said:


> ooo just purchased me my first preloved cloth nappies for my LO gonna make the switch after xmas after hubby has agreed they are a lot easier than he thought :dance: cant wait for my post

Is your OH against cloth as of now then?


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party)
> 
> I read them hun, I feel the same about mine :blush:
> 
> good luck for ur appointment and hope ur sinusus get better, Iv had bad sinusus before and its really painful xClick to expand...

I feel the same about mine to but I think this thread moves so fast poeple miss things. Sometimes I look and dont post as I am feeding or something and forget to come back and say what i want to.


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh it does move so fast!


----------



## SilasLove

So I decided to eat Pizza Rolls this morning, but they ARE NOT tasting as good as I had hoped. :| What a bummer. :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

what are pizza rolls? x


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Well I managed too not have my baby at the gig!! :happydance:

@Majm - I read everything - but I come on and have normally at least 4 pages too catch up on and conversation topics move so quickly that its hard too keep up! :hugs: I care about everyone on here, just don't always get the chance too say :flower:

Glad too hear everyone still clinging on :thumbup: - although I don't wanna have baby before Oct 26th for financial reasons.... I still think I'll be jealous of everyone popping 1st! :haha:

I have consultant appt this afternoon and hoping for a growth scan if baby is still measuring 3 1/2 weeks ahead!!

Catch up with you all ASAP - Keep baking ladies :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

These are Pizza Rolls hon. I am from the US, so don't know if you all have them where you are from. Its just something you throw in the microwave/oven for a quick eat.
https://www.lunchtimereview.com/uploaded_images/DSCF1048-740813.JPGhttps://erinkruger.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/06-totinos-pizza-rolls-300x225.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo they look nice, we dont get them over here :(


----------



## makeithappen

im with you girls on feeling over looked sometimes. i always come on this thread to see how everyone is doing, but i rarely post myself as theres no point, no one ever answers or acknowledges them lol. 

hope your all well anyway. im off on maternity leave as of today so im guessing time will drag in from now on. I have a health visitor coming to meet me at my house tomorrow, ive never heard of this before, have you?


----------



## chella

majm1241 said:


> Shan, that's great news!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party)
> 
> 
> My post always gets ignored as i feel i dont fit in here and few other nov girls feel the same, hence why i hardly come on ne more, and as shows i posted today and said hope all u girls are well etc and still get ignored so i jus pop and read now i think as sometimes makes ya feel pants more when ignored
> Hope all is goin well for u
> xx


----------



## makeithappen

im glad im not the only one chella. thought i must have been a really boring person or something :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Aw ladies! :hugs:

I think we all get ignored at times on this thread. Sorry you all feel that way though, no on intentionally does it I am sure. I hate when I don't get on and when I do I have like 10 new pages to read through. I try my best to respond to things that I can contribute to, but sometimes I get distracted with my LO or miss something.


----------



## Dragonfly

oK everyone has to buck up including me. I know I have posts ignored but I do bliter on and i know some do answer them and some i miss or not post about as i do pop in and out.

Pizza rolls dont look nice, but then I cant eat food like that with allergy, even though a proper pizza would be nice i get gluten free crap. You think i would be thin from all that but chocolate has a big hold lol 

anyone else had baby wiggling its ass inside? my stomach moved side to side and hurt! I was on the ground panting thought it was labour and had cramps after. such a strong one! 

make it happen i think in some places the hv does come before baby though its usually midwife. I met mine like a day after I came home. Sometimes they come and help with preparing I think. 

I cant flick back a page to see what else I have missed and I have bound to have missed stuff!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh shan good news! your so close to your date anyway to.


----------



## makeithappen

yeah someone else said they are starting to call before baby arrives to get to know the mum and talk through any concerns about after baby arrives eg what support they have from family/partner etc and what help they will need.

fortunately im well covered in the that department, i have alot of support and dh will be great too! i feel pretty organised and ready and raring to go :haha: 

Those pains sound awful DF. ive been having strong movements were i jump a little but nothing that painful. its maybe the position your baby is in! ive heard soooooooo many people having babies in the last week....i want it to be my turn now lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

And william knows where the baby is! weird. well he gets kicked enough when i am feeding him. And its defo not labour pain just getting the crap kicked out of me pain and it has a wee routine to, night time sleeps well. I hope that stays up. 

Its good the hv calls now as you will feel better, I know i would probably because it would be adult company and a conversation with an actual person lol Oh I live a sheltered life.


----------



## makeithappen

lol heres hoping your right cos my baby seems to sleep quite well at night too! 

Yeah i thought it was a good idea too to get to know HV before baby is here, although with the rate my gp surgery goes it'll probably be someone completely different by the time baby arrives :dohh:

Is there no mums and toddlers groups near were you live that you could go to with william and when the new baby arrives?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no car and live far from a town and i dont want to go to them things pother mums tend to pick on the way I parent so I cant be arsed with answering questions like why he has no bottle of dummy I get enough of strangers and family. William would get on great he loves playing except when he has tried to play with other kids they are hostile and strange towards him, he dosnt seem to care though. He lives playing in the hospital waiting room in wendy house. 

William goes to his unles of grans with darren, he loves bikes and cars and they have a garage and lots of bikes and cars, he runs out of her in to the car no bye to me nothing , dosnt even miss me lol he is down there now and i have some me time here.


----------



## makeithappen

aww thats a shame. :hugs: 

enjoy your me time, i bet it doesnt happen too often!!


----------



## Dragonfly

its nice eating in peace I must say. And I may even get a shower in there! would love a nap only had to much cleaning to do. 

Also i have pins and needles top of bump! I remember that from last pregnancy and its common apparently. Probably where i get kicked most.


----------



## MissyMojo

makeithappen - my hv is coming to meet me next week . . 

DF enjoy your peace time :)

:hugs: all round xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I am at the doctor now and on my iphone so I promise I will go back and respond to what everyone has had to say properly when I get home. I am glad I am not the only one who felt left out :blush: but I promise to make sure I do not skip anyone for it does not make me feel good when I feel skipped! :lol: I hope nobody gets offended for this for it was not meant to offend anyone! :hugs: I just was having a bad morning already and when I had a few more before I felt like I was talking to myself! :dohh: Lol Kinda embarrassing! :blush:

Love you all and I'll post when I get home!!! :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

DF, wow, you must enjoy your own company! I find on days when I am not scheduled to meet up with anyone I have to go for a walk to the shop just for a bit of human contact. Sad aren't I?

As for girls feeling left out or ignored, I don't think it is ever intentional. It's just not easy to namecheck *everyone* who has posted (especially when there are several pages to catch up on) so sometimes I just read and run, terrible I know but it's hard to pick who to reply to without leaving other people out. Some ladies just update about themselves without really commenting on other people, which is fine as well (guilty!), or just make a short comment that doesn't look like it needs a reply. I know I have gone on other threads before and actually asked a question and been completely overlooked, that's quite harsh! But I am sure nobody here means to ignore anyone, it's just when I come on I do particularly look out for certain users, e.g. those due really near to me, my bump buddy, or those who've had similar pregnancy issues to mine etc... that's only natural I think. 

I do always try to say that I hope *everyone* is ok. I'm sure everyone on here does care about everyone else, it's just hard to find a comment to say to everyone x


----------



## Dragonfly

He is back now and no shower for me, he ate half my lunch and has had a feed in his uncles. but so happy he is eating more. 

Hinky I go to the hospital for human contact lol I know some call here but other half dosnt count and odd visit from his friends.


----------



## Bartness

I'm sure everyone feels overlooked at times. I guess I never really notice when I am....its so normal for me to be over loooked even at work or around my family. Im immune to the hurt feelings! hehehe. 

Anyway I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SilasLove

DF - I can understand the strong movements. Although she isn't hurting me all the time, sometimes I am like wtf? That is ridiculously painful! I feel like she must be huge or something, as I don't remember Joseph ever hurting me! 

Something kind of funny to share! This morning my OH woke me up just to ask if her movements ever hurt. I was up against his back and she was having a jolly time kicking at him. He was like, "I just wonder, because they kind of hurt my back!" I am sure he was exaggerating though, lol. As I hardly acknowledged any movement while I was sleeping.


----------



## Dragonfly

Maybe if I am having a girl these ones are going to kick ass! Should hear me ouching and gasping on the sofa its like a scene from alien! I wish the camera on my phone was better i cant capture it at all. I asked santa for a good camera for xmas i think we need one for them moments to come.


----------



## GossipGirly

df I know exactly how u feel :hugs: movements hurt so much now and I have a giant butt sticking out under my ribs :( x


----------



## anna matronic

April, sorry ifnu have felt left out Hun :hugs: I suppose now everyone has so much goin on we are very me me me at times!! But it certainy is never intentional or personal to anyone. I know I sometimes do it too, write a me me me post and not respond to everyone, but on a thread as busy as this it will happen at times.

I often come on on my iPhone so find it hard to name check cos it's a pain!! Like now, I haven't read your whole post either but hope all is ok. I can catch up properly when I get on my laptop later :)

afm, nothing to report here, was gonna bake a cake but only had one egg so will have to wait till tomorrow now. And I still feel like I'm gonna drop a bowlin ball any minute x x


----------



## chella

im hurting now with movements and bum sticking out and also my rib is always aching so im feelin it for u girls!!!! 
I had some good news looks like i wont be having a c sect as its moved up, baby is measuring 6lbs 15oz already so lookin big haha :) got consultant to discuss pregnancy management ?? any one know what this means ?? many thanks xx


----------



## MissMamma

i keep getting kicked in the bladder and getting the sudden feeling i'm going to pee, i havent yet tho! and my goddam OH has just made himself a salami sandwich and it smells AMAZING [i'm a veggie :dohh:] my mouth actually started salivating. even the feta and grape sandwich he made for me isnt enough to kill the craving :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

im not sure chella, maybe the consultant just wants to have a chat?? ive seen a consultant after each scan


----------



## Dragonfly

I get head butted in the bladder and near pee to! 

william is eating dry wheetabix, he was at that this morning and now again, he seems to like it that way. Will not take with milk. Must think its like a biscuit, but it is a biscuit to says on the box. I just cant imagine eating a dry one.


----------



## devonangel

hiya all

heres my bump one at 32 weeks and 4 days the other at 36 weeks and 4 days x
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks and 4 days.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0









36weeks and 4 days.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## chella

MissyMojo said:


> im not sure chella, maybe the consultant just wants to have a chat?? ive seen a consultant after each scan

I must admit ive enjoyed these few extra scans as got to see her few more times, and worrying a little less.
Least i know where i am with the last few weeks, have so much going with oldest aswell as shes suffering bullying at school so thats a major stress doesnt help with pregnancy hormones. 



Dry weetabix is meant to be nice so ive heard, some ppl eat it with fruit too and yogurt xx


----------



## MissMamma

no idea what pregnancy management is but it sounds handy, i wish someone could have managed my pregnancy all the way through, OH hasn't coped too well :haha:
and eeeewww...dry weetabix, children are _strange_
my bum aches!
and my first wash of baby clothes is done! :happydance:


----------



## Happyhayley

So I don't know if you remember but awhile ago I suspected a surprise shower for me but anyways I abandoned that thought after awhile and just bought what I needed when I needed it as its not really common to have a shower for your 2nd baby especially if they are both the same sex.

Well I turned up at my aunts house yesterday and we had one a surprise shower for me and I really was totally surprised I had no idea. It was just small with only a couple of friends and mostly family but it was really nice. I got a lot of diapers and some very cute outfits and a video baby monitor which is what I really wanted but didn't have the money to buy and since my old sound only monitor worked just fine I didn't buy one for myself.


----------



## anna matronic

Seems a bit late for pregnancy management lol have no idea what it means though sorry. I've been seeing my consultant every week, nothing really happened for weeks but now he's making the decisions for me basically, which I'm ok with because he has been brilliant and I feel so comfortable under his care.


----------



## Dragonfly

MissMammaToBe my butt aches to its like i was kicked really hard and front of vag like the bone. Pressure pain I was told.


----------



## you&me

I have just read through pages to catch up :haha: Hope all of you ladies and bumps are doing okay?

Thank you all so much for your words and support :hugs: I truly appreciate them...and thanks for updating shy :kiss:

I am home...for now!!! How long it lasts is another matter.

I went to the doctor's on friday with a nasty cough, and he did a blood pressure check then sent me off to the hospital :growlmad: who kidnapped me!!

My blood pressure is way too high, they have tripled my pills, and for now, it is 'just' about being controlled...I have protein in my urine, and the 24 hour collection showed right on the limit that my kidneys are coping just with the leak of protein...so it is all about biding time now. I am booked in for my elective in 2 weeks, so the aim is now to try and hold out for that, even though the pills are working so hard to control my BP and making me feel like absolute shit the consultant wants me to keep cooking her for now.

But hey, I can't complain :thumbup: I managed 29 weeks with Reagan, so I am happy enough to have made it this far, and if I only have 2 more weeks of feeling like this then I can cope with that...a few night's here and there in hospital for me is a much better outcome than months in SCBU with a preemie.

So to PET...bugger off, you will not win this time :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on your surprise shower happyhayley! :hugs:

you&me - Its great that you get to keep baby in for now! Congrats on getting to make it home!!


----------



## anna matronic

Shit dani I wrote on fb about having our babies in 2 weeks I didn't know that's when yr section is. Delete the comment if u think it gives too much away.

Glad you are home but the fact u are so borderline and full term with previous hisotrh they'd have got her out??


----------



## you&me

:haha: My date is exactly 2 weeks today...1st November...but shhh on FB, no one knows, am keeping them all guessing!!

The consultant weighed up the pro's and con's I guess...and for as long as she can control what is happening with me she wants baby cooking still, which terrifies me :cry: I am of the mind she would be better off out than in having been here before...but I have to trust her word and judgement on things, she has got me this far along, obviously if things take another turn for the worse they will deliver her straight away.

I have been having constant traces on baby whilst in the hospital, and my last growth scan a week ago showed she is happy enough for now...if not a little bit docile from the effect the pills are having on me and passing on to her!!

I am glad to have a little bit of time before she comes...we are moving house this coming saturday, so I was having a panic about being in hospital whilst everyone else was going to have to do that for me as we can't pull out of the move now (mutual exchange)

Have you got an induction date yet Soph? x


----------



## anna matronic

No not yet! Funny as I have thought 31oct/1st November for me too! 1st nov is my parents wedding anniversary they are divorced now lol would have been 35 years!! Anyway as I'll be 38+5 on that Monday and he is looking at a 38 week induction depending in favourability we could go the same time!! 

Just a waiting game for me, consultant won't commit to anything and doesn't want to induce me if I'm not ready because I increases the risk of failure and then a section. He wants me to be able to go straight On to the iv drip instead of giving me the pessaries. 

This is why I have a whole pineapple in my fridge lol x


----------



## you&me

:haha: If I could have had an elective section on 31st October being Halloween I would have chosen that!!

Uhhhh don'tcha need to eat like 7 pineapples or something for it to work?? :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh I think u need a lot ... I think I might have to make a trip to ASDA haha x


----------



## anna matronic

Yeah I think so!! I shall have some tonight and in the morning and make a pineapple cake tomorrow lmao this won't end well will it x


----------



## you&me

:haha: Your mouth is gonna be burning!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh i hate when pineapples do that to your mouth! and last time I tried that and they didnt work, nothing did so this time I wont bother I am just letting baby come when it wants to. Sex apparently is the only way with the seaman. Whatever the hell that is I am sure moths will fly out when I open my legs.


----------



## chella

mmmmmmmmm pineapple now thats got me wanting some of that, never had a pineapple cake thou ??? are they nice!!!

Lol bum ache, ive got dwn below ache but havin a internal today didnt help tbh it hurt,not a lover of internals but guess it had to be done. Has any of you girls got any websites for nursing bra's ??? need to get a couple asap and mothercares dont do my size x


----------



## Dragonfly

I posted this link on another thread but no one looked its on ebay, ex mother care stock , all packaged onlt thing is they just put a marker through brand on box so you cant take it back to store as they where not got from there. £7.99 for two nursing bras original price £26! I got 2 boxs one is in my hospital bag and wearing the other and I love them bras, so soft and good support. Most importantly they had my size ! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110581600129 I like a bargain and thats a bargain!


----------



## chella

Just had a browse but none my size lol i need a 38 H nursing bra xx


----------



## pichi

oh thats what i'm going to have to sort out - a nursing bra.. gah!

as for pineapples - i can't eat them as a fruit but i can drink pineapple juice.... hmmmm. i just wish she would hurry up and get her butt into gear - i'm feeling like a moose now. bump is just heavy and i'm like a beast trying to roll out of my bed every 3 hours for a widdle :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Evening ladies! My feet are enormous tonight :nope: I have such a random job, today as well as working on reception I helped deliver puppies by c-section and give a hedgehog a bath! :haha: Will miss it but also can't wait to have more time to rest once on mat leave.


----------



## pichi

aww i think hedgehogs are cute ^___^ i was around at my friends today and her cat had kittens not that long ago - they're just like little bundles of fluff... so cute


----------



## anna matronic

Lol pineapple turnover cake is yum!! Just put some pineapple at the bottom of your cake dish, then pour over the sponge cake mix and cook. So it is plain sponge with pineapple at the bottom, yummy with cream :)

I have a few nursing bras but dint fit properly I don't trust the shops either as wenever I have gone and got them they never fit right. I use o work in ms lingerie so am jus gonna measure myself and get some online from that maman bebe whatever website!! Peacocks do some nice ones btw :)

don't even mention sex to me, the thought of doing it again acre me as have forgotten what to do lmao x x


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies! My stomach is completely screwed here lately. I feel as if I have to go, but I am obviously a bit constipated because it isn't working out. But I have terrible gas and so my stomach feels a mess! And I know this is WAAAAAYYYY TMI, but I just don't know what to do! I am miserable! :(


----------



## pichi

my stomach was like that on saturday. it kept coming and going :( it's not nice. hope it goes for you soon silasLove


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, me too. Its been days I have had this problem! I am considering taking something to make me go, but almost too afraid to do that as don't want to cause a big .. mess. And I am OVERLY embarrassed to be talking about this stuff lol.

Oh goodness, she keeps giving me jabs right to the bladder .. makes me almost pee all over myself every time!! :haha:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

mmmmm pineapple! :) You ladies should look up the recipe for pineapple walnut cake. its really sugary and has a cream cheese frosting with it, its amazing. 
(i found it for you ladies https://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,176,149167-225195,00.html)

Hope everyone is doing well today. 

AFM, I called my dr just out of curiosity to see if they would schedule my c section for this week and they only way it will be this week is if it is an emergency or I go into labor. I find out thursday my surgery date, but it looks like im going to be in the hospital for Halloween, BLEH. that just means i will have to have my family and friends bring me candy! :D LOL!


----------



## pichi

i've not really had any real jabs or punches or anything like that. she just seems to fidget n wiggle about in there more than anything. she likes to stick her bum up n wiggle it around haha...

i think she's still head down - that's how it feels anyways.


----------



## SilasLove

I was in the hospital on Halloween last year, as my son was born October 30th. :)

Hey, it wasn't too bad. After all, had my little new baby to occupy my time. Lol. It was good.


----------



## SilasLove

pichi said:


> i've not really had any real jabs or punches or anything like that. she just seems to fidget n wiggle about in there more than anything. she likes to stick her bum up n wiggle it around haha...
> 
> i think she's still head down - that's how it feels anyways.

Oh goodness, sometimes I think she is trying to headbutt her way outta my foof. MW has told me the past month she is head down, so I am not sure what she is doing in there .. whether its her head, hands, etc. But whatever it is, she is rough about it at times! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

oh silas sorry your feeling like that, I kinda know how u feel, having problems with my bm's lately and today been 3 times and it hasnt been pleasent. I get like a achey stomach and then just feel like I have to go.. been like this last few weeks but seems worse today so I havnt eaten anything, hope u feel better soon :hugs:

Iv just been to tesco and got me some Pineapple!!

Ladies whats the scoop on evening primrose oil should I be getting me some of that?? x


----------



## SilasLove

That is nearly the same as me GossipGirly, only once I get to the bathroom not much wants to happen! Its been very frustrating, and the stomach aches ... oh heavens. They are terrible!

It has just started to rain! :( Not very excited about that, as wanted to do some stuff today. Suppose I still can, but its always harder in the rain .. and more exhausting it seems. Lol.


----------



## GossipGirly

ah yeh sometimes its like that for me too, have u got spd? someone said it might be braxton hix but u feel them diff if u have a touch of spd? I dunno ppfft pregnancy is so baffeling x


----------



## pichi

i think we all must be a bit bunged up so to speak. I'm tempted to get some laxatives on the go that i'm allowed to take.... if not that but drink a load of apple juice.

god pregnancy is a glorious thing isn't it? haha, piles, constipation, thrush... :dohh: 

touch wood i've not been bothered with SPD


----------



## SilasLove

I am pretty sure its not BH, just because of the gas and everything. I know something is TRYING to happen. But I will tell you that the pressure/or the feeling of needing to poo is also a sign of labor as well. Its what pushed me to the hospital with my son. I had him the next day, after 15 hours of labor. But it really does feel like you need to poo! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a need a pooh feeling sometimes. This is all very different from last time. last few weeks has you thinking its starting then not and starting again. so head wreaking. But body is getting ready. I keep getting cramps like i will have runs but am constipated a bit . they away now though.


----------



## pichi

i've been getting cramping on and off for a few weeks now. Mw said it was peanut making her way down to being engaged... 

im still cramping though - and i feel super heavy now too


----------



## Dragonfly

William was feeding here and looking at screen and he is most interested in pichi cat and he is grinning away at it asking what it is.


----------



## pichi

hehe does he like hello kitty?


----------



## blkhairbeauty

df, william is such a doll! :)

Pichi, I have been really bound up and my dr told me to use miralax or colace. It has helped me out a ton!


----------



## Dragonfly

he likes cats, loves cats and dogs. Every time an animal comes on tv or is about he has a smile from ear to ear and loves them. Feeds the dog with treats randomly , I have to take treats off him. And the cat goes for a walk with him, dosnt leave his side.


----------



## pichi

aw thats cute. like i was saying i was around at my friends today and her cat had kittens 4 weeks ago - he would have loved them ^^


----------



## lolpants

wow only a few hrs since Ive been on and over 6 pages!! No wonder we sometimes get overlooked ladies - we talk too much :haha:

DF - Ive ordered some bras - :thumbup: for that bargain!!

Im off too bed in a sec as Im knackered after going out for a friends bday - but just wanted too update too say that I had a growth scan this afternoon and baby is spot on :happydance: so the outside measurements did mean nothing ... and she is defo a she!! *phew*!! After all the decorating we've just done and all the dresses she owns it was a relief!

Hope your all well 

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

Going to tour the birthing unit here tonight....kinda excited to see it.


----------



## forgodssake

*feeling ignored* - GUILTY

*Reading and running* GUILTY

*GAS* hugs :( (I *think* you can have lactulose but please check this out first)

*Pineapple* - LOVE IT - is that pineapple upside down cake *AM*?

*DF* - mega eBay find - dont have my size

*the had enough feeling vs letting bubba cook* CONSTANT

*you & me* HUGS and YAY :D

*Herberts Mum* (You see this is where I start to lose the plot and forget who everyone is) hope he has settled into the right position

*shan* Great to hear your levels are normal

*EVERYONE ELSE* :hug:

AFM, I'm fat and fed up, spent my first day of mat leave looking after an oxygen dependent friend who has been readmitted to hospital tonight :( Please keep her in your thoughts.

Tomorrow I am having radiators moved so we can finally reboot the CH system and hopefully dry out the plaster so we can decorate and GO HOME (I inherited some money and we have renovated the WHOLE house but our "optomistic" timescales and a builder whyo took our money and ran have meant this has taken waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer than we thought but we are almost there!)

DD2 arrived this time tomorrow (36 weeks to the day) and I think I am subconsciously expecting things to happen but in reality I'm just feeling fat and a squidy arse in my ribs ;)

Jo
xx


----------



## anna matronic

Yes it is Pineapple upside down cake! I am baking after my hospital appointment tomorrow. I am only doing it cos when mum made a Vic sponge yesterday I stupidly whisked ALL of the cream so we have a massive bowl full so I said I'd bake another cake. Then cos I had the pineapple decided to make the pineapple cake too :haha:

Lol, glad scan was ok and that Phoebe is deffo a girl :haha:

My catching up is rubbish :(

I did my will tonight. Talk about weird thinking about who will look after Chunk if I pop my clogs :(

But have also got the divorce ball rolling finally and need to sort out life insurance. So if anyone knows of good insurance places for a young, fit person I'd be grateful for any input as I have never thought about this stuff before x x


----------



## forgodssake

* AM * try legal & general

xx


----------



## majm1241

loulabump said:


> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> Heya all, sending all of you some really big :hug:
> 
> im soo sick of my cold & sore throat, went to Drs - told honey n lemon is my only option!! i hate honey and lemon - so i'm sticking with hot drinks and feeling sorry about myself x
> 
> hope you feel better soon, I think nearly everyone has had that dreaded cold, I felt terrible for a week but I hate honey and lemon too. I took lots of hot steamy showers and drank a lot of boiling hot tea, my sore throat was gone really quickly which I totally put down to the magic tetley! xxClick to expand...


I have been having a re-acuring cold/Alergies/Sinus Infection since August 23rd! Totally sucks! I hope you guys feel better! :hugs:




chella said:


> is keepin all my fingers and toes crossed as my appointment has been brought forward eeeekkkkkkkkk , lets hope consultant brings good news ;) xx Hope all u girls are ok xx

I have my fingers, toes & legs crossed for you too! :D



GossipGirly said:


> ooo just purchased me my first preloved cloth nappies for my LO gonna make the switch after xmas after hubby has agreed they are a lot easier than he thought :dance: cant wait for my post

I am starting to get interested in cloth diapers! They are cheaper than disposables right!?



GossipGirly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party)
> 
> I read them hun, I feel the same about mine :blush:
> 
> good luck for ur appointment and hope ur sinusus get better, Iv had bad sinusus before and its really painful xClick to expand...

Thanks Hon! :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> hugs Majm and Gossip girly - i tnd to read and only reply with :hugs: xx sorry

Hugs is good! :hugs: I do that too if I have nothing to really contribute. LOL



SilasLove said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Well Silas, My Cowboys sure are SUCKING this year!!! Embarrassing!!! At least we beat the Texans, but the only game so far this year! :lol: :cry:
> 
> Happy that My Longhorns beat Nebraska so we are back in the rankings again! :lol:
> 
> Also, Go Texas Rangers!!!!
> 
> We _were_ winning until the 4th quarter! Actually we got a crappy penalty called on us and that gave them a yard gain and so made it easier for them to score. ******* refs. Lol.
> 
> I read on yahoo front page something about the Cowboys making a big mistake, again. But I did not read further in to it. Hope things turn around for them though, :flower:. Doesn't look like the Chiefs play the Cowboys, so thats always a plus. Otherwise I might have to talk crap ... :haha: JK!
> 
> Ditto! I would have to talk crap too! It's all fun and games! :flower: My boys just are HORRIBLE this year! So much for America's Team! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party)Click to expand...
> 
> I read them hun, I feel the same about mine :blush:
> 
> good luck for ur appointment and hope ur sinusus get better, Iv had bad sinusus before and its really painful xClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same about mine to but I think this thread moves so fast poeple miss things. Sometimes I look and dont post as I am feeding or something and forget to come back and say what i want to.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand completely. I hope nobody took offense. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to eat Pizza Rolls this morning, but they ARE NOT tasting as good as I had hoped. :| What a bummer. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE Pizza Rolls! Mmm! I have to cook mine in the Oven though because they get crispy. I hate them soggy from the microwave. :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Well I managed too not have my baby at the gig!! :happydance:
> 
> @Majm - I read everything - but I come on and have normally at least 4 pages too catch up on and conversation topics move so quickly that its hard too keep up! :hugs: I care about everyone on here, just don't always get the chance too say :flower:
> 
> Glad too hear everyone still clinging on :thumbup: - although I don't wanna have baby before Oct 26th for financial reasons.... I still think I'll be jealous of everyone popping 1st! :haha:
> 
> I have consultant appt this afternoon and hoping for a growth scan if baby is still measuring 3 1/2 weeks ahead!!
> 
> Catch up with you all ASAP - Keep baking ladies :hugs:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hon! Yeah, we talk alot on here! :lol: I hope your appt went well! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> im with you girls on feeling over looked sometimes. i always come on this thread to see how everyone is doing, but i rarely post myself as theres no point, no one ever answers or acknowledges them lol.
> 
> hope your all well anyway. im off on maternity leave as of today so im guessing time will drag in from now on. I have a health visitor coming to meet me at my house tomorrow, ive never heard of this before, have you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry! :hugs: Please do stay and post. I will make sure I reply to everyone. :hugs:
> 
> I have never heard of a health visitor either.
> 
> 
> 
> chella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Shan, that's great news!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, if anyone cares, for my posts seem to get overlooked or ignored quite a bit... :blush: (pity party)
> 
> 
> My post always gets ignored as i feel i dont fit in here and few other nov girls feel the same, hence why i hardly come on ne more, and as shows i posted today and said hope all u girls are well etc and still get ignored so i jus pop and read now i think as sometimes makes ya feel pants more when ignored
> Hope all is goin well for u
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I feel like I don't really fit in either at times. Some seem to keep to their own friends/bump buddies. I know of others that have PMed me regarding this too. I hope we can all change this and make everyone feel more welcomed! :hugs: I hope all goes well for you too hon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> anyone else had baby wiggling its ass inside? my stomach moved side to side and hurt! I was on the ground panting thought it was labour and had cramps after. such a strong one!Click to expand...
> 
> Bryelle hurst me at times too. She seems to make it a game hen I need to bend over and I can't go far because she pushes her butt up under my right ribs and won't budge away! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> DF, wow, you must enjoy your own company! I find on days when I am not scheduled to meet up with anyone I have to go for a walk to the shop just for a bit of human contact. Sad aren't I?
> 
> As for girls feeling left out or ignored, I don't think it is ever intentional. It's just not easy to namecheck *everyone* who has posted (especially when there are several pages to catch up on) so sometimes I just read and run, terrible I know but it's hard to pick who to reply to without leaving other people out. Some ladies just update about themselves without really commenting on other people, which is fine as well (guilty!), or just make a short comment that doesn't look like it needs a reply. *I know I have gone on other threads before and actually asked a question and been completely overlooked, that's quite harsh!* *But I am sure nobody here means to ignore anyone, it's just when I come on I do particularly look out for certain users, e.g. those due really near to me, my bump buddy, or those who've had similar pregnancy issues to mine etc... that's only natural I think. *
> 
> I do always try to say that I hope *everyone* is ok. I'm sure everyone on here does care about everyone else, it's just hard to find a comment to say to everyone xClick to expand...
> 
> That has happened to me quite a bit too. Makes you feel like crap, but oh well. Especially if it is really important to me. I understand completely what you are saying! :thumbup: Yeah, I think it is noticeable that *some* do stick to each other with due dates closer to each other, & those who are bump buddie but we are all November Sparklers & only a few weeks apart therefore we should all be responded too if possible. :flower: Those closer to their due dates have experienced some things already that those of us due towards the middle and end of month are just getting to and the advice is appreciated when given. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Please No hard feelings though anyone. I personally will make sure I don't overlook anyone especially since I am the one who brought it up! :lol: It feels good to get that all off of my chest and I hope that everyone who comes in this thread will feel important! :flower: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone feels overlooked at times. I guess I never really notice when I am....its so normal for me to be over loooked even at work or around my family. Im immune to the hurt feelings! hehehe.
> 
> Anyway I hope everyone is doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh Hon! :hugs: :(
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF - I can understand the strong movements. Although she isn't hurting me all the time, sometimes I am like wtf? That is ridiculously painful! I feel like she must be huge or something, as I don't remember Joseph ever hurting me!
> 
> Something kind of funny to share! This morning my OH woke me up just to ask if her movements ever hurt. I was up against his back and she was having a jolly time kicking at him. He was like, "I just wonder, because they kind of hurt my back!" I am sure he was exaggerating though, lol. As I hardly acknowledged any movement while I was sleeping.Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Men! Over-exaggerating! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Maybe if I am having a girl these ones are going to kick ass! Should hear me ouching and gasping on the sofa its *like a scene from alien!* I wish the camera on my phone was better i cant capture it at all. I asked santa for a good camera for xmas i think we need one for them moments to come.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> df I know exactly how u feel :hugs: movements hurt so much now and I have a giant butt sticking out under my ribs :( xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> April, sorry ifnu have felt left out Hun :hugs: I suppose now everyone has so much goin on we are very me me me at times!! But it certainy is never intentional or personal to anyone. I know I sometimes do it too, write a me me me post and not respond to everyone, but on a thread as busy as this it will happen at times.
> 
> I often come on on my iPhone so find it hard to name check cos it's a pain!! Like now, I haven't read your whole post either but hope all is ok. I can catch up properly when I get on my laptop later :)
> 
> afm, nothing to report here, was gonna bake a cake but only had one egg so will have to wait till tomorrow now. And I still feel like I'm gonna drop a bowlin ball any minute x xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I am on my iphone a lot too and it is hard to respond to multiple posts on it. Cake sounds so yummy! I made a Yellow Cake with Chocolate Frosting last week! :cloud9: Did not last long! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> i keep getting kicked in the bladder and getting the sudden feeling i'm going to pee, i havent yet tho! and my goddam OH has just made himself a salami sandwich and it smells AMAZING [i'm a veggie :dohh:] my mouth actually started salivating. even the feta and grape sandwich he made for me isnt enough to kill the craving :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Feta & Grape!? I might have to try that! I am about to make me a Peanut Butter & Banana Sandwich! Mmm! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I get head butted in the bladder and near pee to!
> 
> william is eating dry wheetabix, he was at that this morning and now again, he seems to like it that way. Will not take with milk. Must think its like a biscuit, but it is a biscuit to says on the box. I just cant imagine eating a dry one.Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a Cereal?? I Love Dry Cereal! :D
> 
> 
> 
> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> hiya all
> 
> heres my bump one at 32 weeks and 4 days the other at 36 weeks and 4 days xClick to expand...
> 
> You are adorable! Love the bump!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> chella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMojo said:
> 
> 
> im not sure chella, maybe the consultant just wants to have a chat?? ive seen a consultant after each scanClick to expand...
> 
> I must admit ive enjoyed these few extra scans as got to see her few more times, and worrying a little less.
> Least i know where i am with the last few weeks, have so much going with oldest aswell as shes suffering bullying at school so thats a major stress doesnt help with pregnancy hormones.
> 
> 
> 
> Dry weetabix is meant to be nice so ive heard, some ppl eat it with fruit too and yogurt xxClick to expand...
> 
> BULLYING!!! :growlmad: How horrible! I hope the school takes care of that ASAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> no idea what pregnancy management is but it sounds handy, i wish someone could have managed my pregnancy all the way through, OH hasn't coped too well :haha:
> and eeeewww...dry weetabix, children are _strange_
> my bum aches!
> and my first wash of baby clothes is done! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I washed all of Bryelle's clothes a few weeks ago but wanna do it again! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> So I don't know if you remember but awhile ago I suspected a surprise shower for me but anyways I abandoned that thought after awhile and just bought what I needed when I needed it as its not really common to have a shower for your 2nd baby especially if they are both the same sex.
> 
> Well I turned up at my aunts house yesterday and we had one a surprise shower for me and I really was totally surprised I had no idea. It was just small with only a couple of friends and mostly family but it was really nice. I got a lot of diapers and some very cute outfits and a video baby monitor which is what I really wanted but didn't have the money to buy and since my old sound only monitor worked just fine I didn't buy one for myself.Click to expand...
> 
> Awe! I am so glad you got a surprise shower! :flower: How sweet of everyone! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe my butt aches to its like i was kicked really hard and front of vag like the bone. Pressure pain I was told.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has been hurting too! It was really bad on Friday night. :(
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I have just read through pages to catch up :haha: Hope all of you ladies and bumps are doing okay?
> 
> Thank you all so much for your words and support :hugs: I truly appreciate them...and thanks for updating shy :kiss:
> 
> I am home...for now!!! How long it lasts is another matter.
> 
> I went to the doctor's on friday with a nasty cough, and he did a blood pressure check then sent me off to the hospital :growlmad: who kidnapped me!!
> 
> My blood pressure is way too high, they have tripled my pills, and for now, it is 'just' about being controlled...I have protein in my urine, and the 24 hour collection showed right on the limit that my kidneys are coping just with the leak of protein...so it is all about biding time now. I am booked in for my elective in 2 weeks, so the aim is now to try and hold out for that, even though the pills are working so hard to control my BP and making me feel like absolute shit the consultant wants me to keep cooking her for now.
> 
> But hey, I can't complain :thumbup: I managed 29 weeks with Reagan, so I am happy enough to have made it this far, and if I only have 2 more weeks of feeling like this then I can cope with that...a few night's here and there in hospital for me is a much better outcome than months in SCBU with a preemie.
> 
> So to PET...bugger off, you will not win this time :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> :haha: My date is exactly 2 weeks today...1st November...but shhh on FB, no one knows, am keeping them all guessing!!
> 
> The consultant weighed up the pro's and con's I guess...and for as long as she can control what is happening with me she wants baby cooking still, which terrifies me :cry: I am of the mind she would be better off out than in having been here before...but I have to trust her word and judgement on things, she has got me this far along, obviously if things take another turn for the worse they will deliver her straight away.
> 
> I have been having constant traces on baby whilst in the hospital, and my last growth scan a week ago showed she is happy enough for now...if not a little bit docile from the effect the pills are having on me and passing on to her!!
> 
> I am glad to have a little bit of time before she comes...we are moving house this coming saturday, so I was having a panic about being in hospital whilst everyone else was going to have to do that for me as we can't pull out of the move now (mutual exchange)
> 
> Have you got an induction date yet Soph? xClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the Date Love! :hugs: I hope the rest of these next couple of weeks go smoothe for you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> No not yet! Funny as I have thought 31oct/1st November for me too! 1st nov is my parents wedding anniversary they are divorced now lol would have been 35 years!! Anyway as I'll be 38+5 on that Monday and he is looking at a 38 week induction depending in favourability we could go the same time!!
> 
> Just a waiting game for me, consultant won't commit to anything and doesn't want to induce me if I'm not ready because I increases the risk of failure and then a section. He wants me to be able to go straight On to the iv drip instead of giving me the pessaries.
> 
> This is why I have a whole pineapple in my fridge lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Mmm!!! I LOVE Pineapple! I read you have to eat the center of it though. I hate that part! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> chella said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm pineapple now thats got me wanting some of that, never had a pineapple cake thou ??? are they nice!!!
> 
> Lol bum ache, ive got dwn below ache but havin a internal today didnt help tbh it hurt,not a lover of internals but guess it had to be done. Has any of you girls got any websites for nursing bra's ??? need to get a couple asap and mothercares dont do my size xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope you can find a bra to fit you! I hate having huge BBs because they never have cute ones for big BBs! :(
> 
> 
> 
> pinklizzy said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! My feet are enormous tonight :nope: I have such a random job, today as well as working on reception I helped deliver puppies by c-section and give a hedgehog a bath! :haha: Will miss it but also can't wait to have more time to rest once on mat leave.Click to expand...
> 
> My feet and ankles have been swelling bad! :( It hurts! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Lol pineapple turnover cake is yum!! Just put some pineapple at the bottom of your cake dish, then pour over the sponge cake mix and cook. So it is plain sponge with pineapple at the bottom, yummy with cream :)
> 
> I have a few nursing bras but dint fit properly I don't trust the shops either as wenever I have gone and got them they never fit right. I use o work in ms lingerie so am jus gonna measure myself and get some online from that maman bebe whatever website!! Peacocks do some nice ones btw :)
> 
> don't even mention sex to me, the thought of doing it again acre me as have forgotten what to do lmao x xClick to expand...
> 
> In the US we call it Pineapple Upside Down Cake and we make it by putting a few TBPS of Butter in a glass pan and heating it in the preheated oven to melt the butter. Take the pan out and Sprinkle Brown Sugar ALL over the buttered pan. (Gives it that yummy crunch when the cake is done.) Then you take the Pineapple slices and place them pretty in the pan. Also, you put Maraschino Cherries in the middle of the slices and around them. Then make your Pineapple or Yellow cake batter and I use the Pineapple Juice as a substitute from the water to give the cake a Pineapple flavor. Poor the batter over the slices and Cherries and bake and then flip it immediately onto a pan when cake is done. YUMMO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! My stomach is completely screwed here lately. I feel as if I have to go, but I am obviously a bit constipated because it isn't working out. But I have terrible gas and so my stomach feels a mess! And I know this is WAAAAAYYYY TMI, but I just don't know what to do! I am miserable! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried Maalox for the gas?
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Yes, me too. Its been days I have had this problem! I am considering taking something to make me go, but almost too afraid to do that as don't want to cause a big .. mess. And I am OVERLY embarrassed to be talking about this stuff lol.
> 
> Oh goodness, she keeps giving me jabs right to the bladder .. makes me almost pee all over myself every time!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Metamucil for the Constipation works.
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> oh silas sorry your feeling like that, I kinda know how u feel, having problems with my bm's lately and today been 3 times and it hasnt been pleasent. I get like a achey stomach and then just feel like I have to go.. been like this last few weeks but seems worse today so I havnt eaten anything, hope u feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Iv just been to tesco and got me some Pineapple!!
> 
> Ladies whats the scoop on evening primrose oil should I be getting me some of that?? xClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder if the Primrose works and the Pinapple. My doctor told me today nothing works just baby is ready when baby is ready. He was an A$$ today though and I will explain why later.
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure its not BH, just because of the gas and everything. I know something is TRYING to happen. But I will tell you that the pressure/or the feeling of needing to poo is also a sign of labor as well. Its what pushed me to the hospital with my son. I had him the next day, after 15 hours of labor. But it really does feel like you need to poo! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sure does feel like you need to pooh! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> wow only a few hrs since Ive been on and over 6 pages!! No wonder we sometimes get overlooked ladies - we talk too much :haha:
> 
> DF - Ive ordered some bras - :thumbup: for that bargain!!
> 
> Im off too bed in a sec as Im knackered after going out for a friends bday - but just wanted too update too say that I had a growth scan this afternoon and baby is spot on :happydance: so the outside measurements did mean nothing ... and she is defo a she!! *phew*!! After all the decorating we've just done and all the dresses she owns it was a relief!
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> We do talk alot! :haha:
> 
> Congrats on your growth span! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Going to tour the birthing unit here tonight....kinda excited to see it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking Jace to a Big Brother/Sister Class on November 2nd and we will get to tour the hospital then too! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm fat and fed up, spent my first day of mat leave looking after an oxygen dependent friend who has been readmitted to hospital tonight :( Please keep her in your thoughts.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having radiators moved so we can finally reboot the CH system and hopefully dry out the plaster so we can decorate and GO HOME (I inherited some money and we have renovated the WHOLE house but our "optomistic" timescales and a builder whyo took our money and ran have meant this has taken waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer than we thought but we are almost there!)
> 
> DD2 arrived this time tomorrow (36 weeks to the day) and I think I am subconsciously expecting things to happen but in reality I'm just feeling fat and a squidy arse in my ribs ;)
> 
> Jo
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am thinking of your friend! :( :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## majm1241

WOW!!! That was long! :lol

AFM, I went to the doctor today ONLY wait for OVER an hour since the doctor decided to run up to the hospital then and not when he did not have any patients! He ran an HOUR behind and I saw him for literally less than 3 MINUTES!!! :gun: I was PISSED!!! He would not let me talk! :growlmad:

They took more blood to re-test my iron levels and I get those results back in a couple of days. 

I start going EVERY week from now on! :happydance: Means the end is near! :D

I go in on Monday to see the other doctor in the clinic that actually LISTENS and takes his time with you. I am getting my cervix checked then and getting tested for Group B Strep. It turned out positive with Jace and I am pretty sure it will with Bryelle too.

ALSO, since the dumb doctor took his sweet time, he made me miss Parents Visitation to eat lunch with Jace today. :cry: Jace was so upset as was I! I am going tomake it up to him tomorrow and have lunch with him then! :thumbup:


----------



## Bartness

Majm~ Jaxon likes to stick his little bum up in my right rib cage to, and its soo uncomfortable! I sit and rub his little bum, to urge him to move, and with in minutes of moving he's back. I swear its his favorite place to sit! 

Pinapple upside down cake sounds awsome, I love pinapple. Used to eat tons of it China, as it was super cheap!


----------



## majm1241

LOL Yes, that is her spot too! The right side she definitely favors!!! :cloud9: I just pat her little hiney! She squirms but always stays there! :lol:

Carrot Cake and Pineapple Upside Down cake are my favorite cakes. Mangos and Pineapples are my favorite fruits!!! Mmm!!!


----------



## anna matronic

That was one mamouth catch up April :rofl: How do you quote like that? It never works when I try to multiple quote. Meh :(

In the UK we call it Pineapple upsidedown cake too, my preggo brain made up the pineapple turnover, what was I thinking :haha:

I hate it when you have to wait so long for the doctors, I have the same issue at my surgery. I don't understand why the doctors end up running soooo darn late. I blame the Old people :growlmad:

Hope your iron levels are ok and yes the end is near hurrah!!

I was thinking first one to pop (I know we have some bubs but they are not regulars here?) needs to start the Parenting thread :happydance:

Hope you get to have lunch with Jace tomorrow. It is sad you missed it but these things happen :) How is he getting on at school?


----------



## majm1241

Sure was long! :lol: I don't like breaking promises though! 

The nurse was old and she NEVER mentioned to me that the doctor was running behind! I think that was VERY rude of her!!! :growlmad:

I hope my iron levels are good but they said more than likely I will have to stay on the pills. :(

I am DEFINITELY making sure I eat with Jace tomorrow. He said he almost cried because he and 1 other Little Boy were the only ones whose parents were No Shows! Broke my HEART!!! :cry:

I can't wait until the Parenting Thread! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Oh yeah, to multi quote, click on the "+" on the bottom right corner of the post you wanna quote. Then when you have them all clicked you press the Post Reply button at the end of all of the posts at the bottom of the left corner on your screen! :thumbup:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

majm if you like carrot cake try that pineapple walnut cake recipe i put up. it tastes like carrot cake :) I love it, its a nice change from carrot cake.


----------



## Happyhayley

for the needing to poop but couldn't feeling I had that the other day which I worreid was the start of something but it really was not at all.


----------



## forgodssake

.


----------



## forgodssake

majm1241 said:


> WOW!!! That was long! :lol
> 
> don't let anyone EVER accuse you of ignoring them
> 
> I am getting my cervix checked then and getting tested for Group B Strep. It turned out positive with Jace and I am pretty sure it will with Bryelle too.
> 
> I was + with DD2 and have been - so far this time I had my final swab last week and will get the results on Thursday.
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll both be - this time
> 
> Jo xx

:flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 OMG how did you quote all that I cant mega quote I can do one or two then it goes all pear shape if its in more than one post. 

Glad someone liked my link LOLpants I like to share bargains and that seller is actually nice as i have bought of her a few times. 

Carrots not good in pregnancy something to do with to much vit A. 

waiting for my ticker to change weeks at the mo. usually about this time it goes.


----------



## anna matronic

I think I turn in to a full term watermelon tomorrow. Woop woop woop!! Df I missed that link shall have a butchers when I'm back from hospital xx


----------



## GossipGirly

majm wow that was a megapost! Yeh cotton are cheaper in the long run, can be quiet expensive till u get ur stash up but then u get ur moneys worth especially if u get birth to potty 

ahh I have a cold :( sore throat and a headache boohoo

DF I also got some bras off ebay last week after you said, I got 2 for £10 mothercare ones after I paid £26 in the sore the week before! thanks for that tip x


----------



## weezyweu

Morning all, Sounds like we are all having the same issues!! Yesterday at 5.40am contractions started then by dinner they had stopped!!! Just resided myself to the fact this little one is comfy and be here by end mid November whatever!

You&me, shan glad you all well and home holding on tot hos elittle ones a bit longer. Has anyone heard from Rowley? 

I am the opposite definitley not constipated well wasn't yesterday anyway (TMI)


----------



## pichi

Morning girls! Ill do a proper catch-up post when I'm not on my blackberry. Don't want the poor thing to explode hehe.

I'm baking this friday too but no pineapple here - mint squares, fudge, caramel shortbread and maybe some other form of tray bake :)

I know what you mean April bout ignored posts. I feel that way sometimes too *sniffle* 

Hope everyone is feeling well x :flower:

I have a little someones foot or something in my left ribs just now and bugger it hurts! Lol


----------



## makeithappen

majm....One word *WOW*

and thanks you for replying....to everyone it seems :haha: 

Good morning preggy ladies. so ive been up mega early, house cleaned in preparation of the health visitor coming for a meet and greet, only for her to ring and postpone to next monday Grrr! Dh is in bed as he is on nightshift this week so im now bored, and its only my second day of maternity leave :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

cheeky chops this morning at dads bike mags . 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/005.jpg


----------



## lolpants

Majm - your very clever - didn't know you could do that multi quote thing :thumbup: I would no doubt mess it up though as Im rubbish with technology!!.. and ur Dr sounds like a d!ck! Hope Jace forgives you today :flower:

I'm also rubbish at baking (except brownies) so would have too buy a pineapple cake - is it true it can help bring on labour?

hope your friend is ok FGS/Jo :hugs:

AM - I just got life insurance for the 1st time - I got it with my mortgage company though - they use Scottish widows and we got a joint policy for £100k for £19 - might of got cheaper if shopped around but I'm lazy! Try a website like money supermarket to get some ideas of costs? Obv depends on how much u wanna cover and what medical history u have etc but u could prob get a decent amount for less than a tenner?.. My divorce is finally going through too - I'm hoping my decree absolute comes before Phoebe arrives!

DF- William has good taste - cats and bikes :D

Who and when is gonna start the parenting thread? Although some sparklers are already parents, they are not very active on here so doubt that they would start it?

Lol xx


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo girls just got bk from mw and bazby is fully engaged and when i mentioned i had lost some plug last week and have been getting the achey stomach feeling like i need to toilet and yesterday going 3 times with loose stools she said well it sounds like it isnt gonna be much longer... but i bet i go 2 weeks over, babies are just so unpredictable but signs looking good! x


----------



## chella

majm1241 said:


> WOW!!! That was long! :lol
> 
> AFM, I went to the doctor today ONLY wait for OVER an hour since the doctor decided to run up to the hospital then and not when he did not have any patients! He ran an HOUR behind and I saw him for literally less than 3 MINUTES!!! :gun: I was PISSED!!! He would not let me talk! :growlmad:
> 
> They took more blood to re-test my iron levels and I get those results back in a couple of days.
> 
> I start going EVERY week from now on! :happydance: Means the end is near! :D
> 
> I go in on Monday to see the other doctor in the clinic that actually LISTENS and takes his time with you. I am getting my cervix checked then and getting tested for Group B Strep. It turned out positive with Jace and I am pretty sure it will with Bryelle too.
> 
> ALSO, since the dumb doctor took his sweet time, he made me miss Parents Visitation to eat lunch with Jace today. :cry: Jace was so upset as was I! I am going tomake it up to him tomorrow and have lunch with him then! :thumbup:

Oh its horrible when u wait for ages only to be hurried straight back out, the other day i was waitin for 2hrs to see midwife ??? Glad u get another chance to hav lunch with lil one , i had group b strep with my oldest so with my second they decdied to treat me as if i had it again, now thou im confused as ive mentioned to midwife 3 times now that is it best to get tested so i kno either way as really dont want to stay in ,if not needed ne way she said well if i dont test u and as ethan was cleared from it ur be fine??? do u think i should still go for a test xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

oooohh gossip girly :D


----------



## makeithappen

GossipGirly said:


> ooo girls just got bk from mw and bazby is fully engaged and when i mentioned i had lost some plug last week and have been getting the achey stomach feeling like i need to toilet and yesterday going 3 times with loose stools she said well it sounds like it isnt gonna be much longer... but i bet i go 2 weeks over, babies are just so unpredictable but signs looking good! x

oooh exciting :happydance: 

it sounds really positive hun! now get out walking and bouncing on the gym ball lol!!


----------



## chella

still bra searching lol :( , consultant tomoz so will learn what pregnancy management is about, how do u all them double quotes lol???

Gossipgirly - hope things start easing for u soon, i had loose stools recently got excited then now back to bunged up guess iron tablets are messin me around, but fully engaged is good sign.

Ive decided i shall buy some eggs this arvo and do some more baking ,i have to be in a baking mood though but im sure it will come , always the way when u got no eggs and u get the urge to bake away.

Hope all of u girls are well and babies are behaving lol mines still hurtin my rib and making me get up in the nite for lil widdles so pointless and when loo is down stairs it feels like a big effort each time x


----------



## pichi

Oooo GG she's engaged :happydance: I think this little one is just playing around in there making me cramp cramp cramp then it just stops n she's wiggling her bum about haha


----------



## Dragonfly

so who is going to go next then do you all think?


----------



## makeithappen

definitely not me :haha: i reckon i'll go over! baby has measured a week behind in every scan so im preparing myself for going at least that over!


----------



## anna matronic

Me me me post alert. Sorry in advance as I am so pissed off :(

got to hospital at half 9, put on monitor as usual. Chunk was being a bugger as ever so was on it for over an hour. Seriously can't cope with it anymore :(

bonus was that mw did a quick scan as they have a new machine and she wanted practice. Chunk is all in the right place. She said she can still feel a bit of his head though, so more bouncing to be done.

Reason I am pissed off/upset/wanna cry. My bp is really high, it has been up and down but this is first time it has been a real concern. Lower number was in the 90's. So I am sat in muca waiting to go get some tablets for it :( and have to go back to hospital tomorrow to see if they have worked.

I am hoping when I see consultant on Thursday he might just say right we'll induce u next week!!! One can wish. This is all seriously stressing me out mow massively :(


----------



## anna matronic

I am say in my car not mucu whatever that may be. Darn phone!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

aw hunni x x :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Dragonfly said:


> I get head butted in the bladder and near pee to!
> 
> william is eating dry wheetabix, he was at that this morning and now again, he seems to like it that way. Will not take with milk. Must think its like a biscuit, but it is a biscuit to says on the box. I just cant imagine eating a dry one.

My little brother never had milk on his cereal. Usually he had things like rice krispies with just sugar on top in a bowl. But with weetabix he's have it spread with butter / marg. I don't know how they can eat it like that - so dry!


----------



## GossipGirly

Aww am hope they get it stabelised try not to stress urself out too much as that will send it even higher.

Thanks girl, I hope she doesn't come yet I'm ill in bed and have no energy, plus hubby is workin away this week and is over 2 hrs away x


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> Reason I am pissed off/upset/wanna cry. My bp is really high, it has been up and down but this is first time it has been a real concern. Lower number was in the 90's. So I am sat in muca waiting to go get some tablets for it :( and have to go back to hospital tomorrow to see if they have worked.
> 
> I am hoping when I see consultant on Thursday he might just say right we'll induce u next week!!! One can wish. This is all seriously stressing me out mow massively :(

:hugs: You are not having a good time of it are you. Hope they see some sense and decide to induce you next week, or that the tablets do their job and you start feeling better.

Let us know what happens x


----------



## forgodssake

makeithappen said:


> majm....One word *WOW*
> 
> and thanks you for replying....to everyone it seems :haha:
> 
> Good morning preggy ladies. so ive been up mega early, house cleaned in preparation of the health visitor coming for a meet and greet, only for her to ring and postpone to next monday Grrr! Dh is in bed as he is on nightshift this week so* im now bored, and its only my second day of maternity leave *:haha:

I so second this - if I go two weeks over I'll be in the nut house before baby is here xx


----------



## forgodssake

* chella * I don't know about your trust but they have recently changed it here to only treating you if a previous baby was affected and not just because you we're previously positive (hope that makes sense) - I was tested at 12 weeks (as the consultant wasn't aware of the changes (-)) and again last week as my madwife will "invent" the need for a swab if you're concerned ;)

I'm due the results on Thursday - you could always do the home test if you're worried or call your PCT force definitive answer on the procedure in your area!

* GG * good luck honey :D

I want to bake too *stamps foot* but don't have an appropriate kitchen :(

xx


----------



## chella

Ive got consultant thursday so ill ask then, as always beter to be safe , im so hungry right now i really want chips soaked in vinegar lol but jus no energy to go fulfil my craving :(

AM - Hope they get it sorted matey and ur blood pressure goes down, txt u thursday to see how consultant goes, ive got my appointment thurs afternoon xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks ladies. Sometimes u just need a rant. I called my mum interupted her lunch and had a good cry!! Am home now and am gonna chill on sofa for a bit. I feel rotten, think I am just a bit stressed and under the weather to be honest and travelling to and from hospital doesn't help one bit. All over soon. For all of us that's what keeps me
going now and the real fun begins!!

Dunno what I'd so without u lot :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Happyhayley

I'm 35 weeks today YAY for milestones. Next up moving up the ticker to the last box. My son is also 21 months old today and I remember thinking he would be 21 months almost 22 when I have this baby and now its here.


----------



## GossipGirly

happy 35 weeks hayley x


----------



## makeithappen

forgodssake said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> majm....One word *WOW*
> 
> and thanks you for replying....to everyone it seems :haha:
> 
> Good morning preggy ladies. so ive been up mega early, house cleaned in preparation of the health visitor coming for a meet and greet, only for her to ring and postpone to next monday Grrr! Dh is in bed as he is on nightshift this week so* im now bored, and its only my second day of maternity leave *:haha:
> 
> I so second this - if I go two weeks over I'll be in the nut house before baby is here xxClick to expand...

im glad im not the only one counting the seconds and making plans to get the days in! what makes it worse is i def think i *am* gona go over! just been bouncing on my ball again and about to put the kettle on for my 2nd RLT of the day :haha:


----------



## Mei190

Had another consultant appointment today to check my blood clotting, and he said everything should be fine! That is a relief! Baby is 1/5th engaged but it doesn't seem very much to me at 36 weeks? Who am I to know though! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok! I read back a few pages but have totally a bad memory at the moment on who wrote what :dohh:


----------



## hinkybinky

Mei190 said:


> Had another consultant appointment today to check my blood clotting, and he said everything should be fine! That is a relief! Baby is 1/5th engaged but it doesn't seem very much to me at 36 weeks? Who am I to know though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok! I read back a few pages but have totally a bad memory at the moment on who wrote what :dohh:

Good news about your bloods. As for the engagement, mine was also 1/5 engaged at 36 weeks. Got my 38wk on Friday so hoping it's moved a bit further. I'm still getting stupid heartburn though so got a feeling baby has not moved far yet. Sometimes they don't get into place until the last few days, have a feeling mine will be one of those :cry:


----------



## Mei190

hinkybinky said:


> Good news about your bloods. As for the engagement, mine was also 1/5 engaged at 36 weeks. Got my 38wk on Friday so hoping it's moved a bit further. I'm still getting stupid heartburn though so got a feeling baby has not moved far yet. Sometimes they don't get into place until the last few days, have a feeling mine will be one of those :cry:

Heartburn is awful isn't it? I have it majorly at the moment. Nothing seems to get rid of it. Hopefully you will be further engaged this time around! 

I won't find out again as my midwife never fills in that box, only the consultant seems to. Quite an annoyance if you ask me. :cry:


----------



## you&me

According to my midwife today my baby is not engaged at all...good job she doesn't need to be really for my c-section :haha:

Soph, that's crap your BP is raised hun, I am guessing they have put you on Labetalol for it? The tablets may make you feel a bit rough whilst they slow your body down, but they do work :thumbup: did they check your urine too for protein?


----------



## Dragonfly

some dont engage till labour, William didnt engage at all. Though i maybe with this one with the pressure pain I have.


----------



## anna matronic

hi dani :) yeah those are the tablets I have got. Hope they work. Then again I hope they just whip the little mite out now too!! Seriously feel rotten think it is a cold as I am freezing g but not :(

trace of protien in urine too x


----------



## you&me

anna matronic said:


> hi dani :) yeah those are the tablets I have got. Hope they work. Then again I hope they just whip the little mite out now too!! Seriously feel rotten think it is a cold as I am freezing g but not :(
> 
> trace of protien in urine too x

A trace of protein is nothing to worry about hun, it could be caused by simple cross contamination in the sample, for example discharge :thumbup:

What dose did they start you on? If they can keep your BP under control and leave chunks in cooking then they will probably take that option :hugs:

I hope you aren't coming down with anything, and that you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Tmi!! But she makes me pee in a pot in a special specimin toilet :haha: plus clean myself before I wee. But yeah could still be that and they have always sai a trace is nothing to worry about. Sometimes there, sometimes not.

Am taking 100mg 3 times a day and have a 2 week supply so yes I think they intend on controlling it. Have to go back in the morning to see if the pills have worked.

I think I am just quite rundown. ever since I for out of hospital 8 weeks ago now I hve been back and forth to appointments which are usually always stressful and rarely have a do nothing day to chill or do things to get ready for his arrival. I get so stresses I have to cone home and sleep. My appointments are usually about 3 hours! No wonder my bp is high!! When I have consultant appointments bp is always normal and pulse in the 90's. at hospital is usually high and pulse between 105-115 :(


----------



## GossipGirly

am they have made me do that before, its just to help make sure clean catch.

Girls do u know if im ok to take throat lozenges and if lemsips are ok?


----------



## anna matronic

No to lemsip not sure about throat sweets though x


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi ladies, Just a really quick 2 second catch up as I have just spent the last 5 minutes speed reading through the last few days just to make sure you were all ok and that I had not missed any more babies!

They kept me in on Monday as Herbert was still using my womb as a hamster wheel but today he/she has been head down at every check!!! I am to have a scan tomorrow and if it stays that way, I will be able to come home and they will manage it in the community with every chance that I will be left to carry on as normal for the rest of my pregnancy. Please stay head down baby!

last night I heard a baby being born, my bed is right next to the doors of the midwife lead unit and they tend to leave them open over night as staff cover both areas. The lady was quiet one minute (she had been in all day due to waters going at 35 weeks) and then she was shouting that she wanted to push,alarms went off and she was sped past my bed and 5 minutes later I heard a bay cry! 

Three more ladies went into labour last night, apparently from 10pm onwards it all kicks off :haha:

Must dash as hubby is about to come and he wont fond me as I have escaped from the ward to use the wifi in the food court! 

Hopefully will have a propper catch up with you all at home tomorrow night! x


----------



## Dragonfly

I know water is water but evian is so much nicer than this cheap tesco scotish water! this stuff dosnt go down as nice. 

Anyway no lemsip and not sure about lozengers check label. Paracetamol is ok. 

And if you start peeing blood or sore cramping then its infection anna, I had one for a month or more was hell! red urine and all.


----------



## weezyweu

Hi, Anna when they found a trace of protein in my sample at hospital I got a letter a week later to say I had a water infection and there where no other symptoms other than the early labour. May be thats why you feel a bit rotten today? If it is anti biotics cleared it up in no time. Hope you feel better soon.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you coccobelle


----------



## GossipGirly

I usually have a trace, as I did today anna but I think i have a bit thrush so she said it would be that and prescribed me a pessary x


----------



## Dragonfly

I wiped and got loads of gooey discharge, had to wipe a few times to and I swear some was slight green again. I think body is defo getting ready i can still feel discharge down there. yuk. And baby is a bit quieter than normal and I have really sore spd. Bet this goes on for the next 4 weeks or something. Every time I think i want it to happen I dont, I freak out what I will do. I actually put it off and well thats not going to last long.


----------



## chella

Hi gossipgirly - have you tryed honey in hot pure orange thats meant to ease sore throats x

Cocabelle - hope lil one stays head down and u can get back home tomoz x

dragonfly - i agree evian is lovely , i always get them in bulk ,so im def goin to take some with me when i go into hospital as find their water taste foul :( x


----------



## anna matronic

Jo - so pleased herb is playing ball now. Fingers crossed he/she stays that way.

I had that uti few weeks back, nitrates in wee had antibiotics for it. I don't think protein Is anythng cos on Friday at consultant had protein+1 by afternoon at hospital had nothing. I'm sure they'll check again tomorrow!!

Hope u feel better soon GG x x


----------



## bubbywings

Hey ladies, has anyone here ever been induced before? It is set in stone I am going to be induced on the 3rd (barring I don't go into labor myself). I've been through natural labor with no drugs and no epidural before. I am sort of concerned about the induction as I've heard it is worse?


----------



## bushtwins

Hey hope you are all doing well, not long now until the babies start arriving! My boys are still in SBCU and will probably stay there another 2 weeks, there is nothing medically wrong with them just got to get them feeding. They are currently on one bottle then one tube feed so they are getting there. Having them in SBCU is the hardest thing ever and very stressful but at least they are being looked after very well. Below are some pics for your viewing pleasure. Good luck to you all!

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=775745082#!/photo.php?fbid=10150272377680144&set=t.775745082

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=775745082#!/photo.php?fbid=10150274073325083&set=a.10150274065040083.550824.775745082

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=775745082#!/photo.php?fbid=10150274069800083&set=a.10150274065040083.550824.775745082

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=775745082#!/photo.php?fbid=10150274067845083&set=a.10150274065040083.550824.775745082


----------



## bushtwins

https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9731/img0196pw.jpg


----------



## GossipGirly

what do contractions feel like?? Im so confused been timing these pains Iv had 5 in the last hour (according to my ipod app) they dont last very long like 10 seconds most and it kind of feels like that lightening pain but stronger? I dont know if these are BH as my bump isnt visably tightening x


----------



## GossipGirly

adorable bushtwins! x


----------



## bushtwins

https://img524.imageshack.us/img524/3465/img0208z.jpg


----------



## bubbywings

They are beautiful!


----------



## Dragonfly

bubbywings said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone here ever been induced before? It is set in stone I am going to be induced on the 3rd (barring I don't go into labor myself). I've been through natural labor with no drugs and no epidural before. I am sort of concerned about the induction as I've heard it is worse?

I was induced last time but have nothing to comapure it with as I never had a natural birth. Ended in emergency c section and was sore. My epi failed to work also.I didnt like being strapped to a bed for hours with no food and bored waiting for it to come on. You get pains but they can take hours to get really bad. I do not want that this time.


----------



## forgodssake

bushtwins said:


> https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9731/img0196pw.jpg

Just beautiful - no other words needed :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Oh bush twins they are just gorgeous! What a smitten mummy you must be. Just adorable


----------



## anna matronic

Bushtwins, how wonderful your boys are. Absolutely adorable.

Bubbywings, I am facing induction too, but have never had one before. I will only be induce if my bosy is ready (has started to dilate) so basically they can go straight in with IV drip and breaking waters meaning it *should* be quite quick. I think it is painful because your body doesn;t get the chance to prepare with build up contractions you go straight into the damn painful ones as you dilate so much quicker.

Hope I will know more on Thursday about myself :)


----------



## marinewife101

bubbywings said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone here ever been induced before? It is set in stone I am going to be induced on the 3rd (barring I don't go into labor myself). I've been through natural labor with no drugs and no epidural before. I am sort of concerned about the induction as I've heard it is worse?


I was induced with my first and will be induced on the 17th with this one..
It is painful.. but ive never labored without it but the epi was amazing and my labor was sooo fast 4 hours from start to finish.. was very easy and i believe u have nothing to worry about =)


----------



## majm1241

blkhairbeauty said:


> majm if you like carrot cake try that pineapple walnut cake recipe i put up. it tastes like carrot cake :) I love it, its a nice change from carrot cake.

That sounds super yummy!!! Only thing is though, is that Mark and Jace are both allergic to Pecans and Walnuts so I can't even have them in the house! :(



Happyhayley said:


> for the needing to poop but couldn't feeling I had that the other day which I worreid was the start of something but it really was not at all.

I was induced with Jace so is that feeling only when you are in Active Labor?



forgodssake said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> WOW!!! That was long! :lol
> 
> don't let anyone EVER accuse you of ignoring them
> 
> I am getting my cervix checked then and getting tested for Group B Strep. It turned out positive with Jace and I am pretty sure it will with Bryelle too.
> 
> I was + with DD2 and have been - so far this time I had my final swab last week and will get the results on Thursday.
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll both be - this time
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Hon! :hugs: I hope we are both -!



Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 OMG how did you quote all that I cant mega quote I can do one or two then it goes all pear shape if its in more than one post.
> 
> Carrots not good in pregnancy something to do with to much vit A.
> 
> waiting for my ticker to change weeks at the mo. usually about this time it goes.

LOL I just clicked on the + signs on every post I wanted to quote.

They say we can't eat anyhting don't they! LOL

When is the next time it is suppose to change?



GossipGirly said:


> majm wow that was a megapost! Yeh cotton are cheaper in the long run, can be quiet expensive till u get ur stash up but then u get ur moneys worth especially if u get birth to potty
> 
> ahh I have a cold :( sore throat and a headache boohoo

:haha: Thanks! I will look into them for sure! :thumbup: Do they not leak??

I hope you feel better soon Love! :hugs:



weezyweu said:


> I am the opposite definitley not constipated well wasn't yesterday anyway (TMI)

Did you have diarrhea? I have been having that.



pichi said:


> Morning girls! Ill do a proper catch-up post when I'm not on my blackberry. Don't want the poor thing to explode hehe.
> 
> I'm baking this friday too but no pineapple here - mint squares, fudge, caramel shortbread and maybe some other form of tray bake :)
> 
> I know what you mean April bout ignored posts. I feel that way sometimes too *sniffle*
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well x :flower:
> 
> I have a little someones foot or something in my left ribs just now and bugger it hurts! Lol

Thanks! :hugs: I think the Sparklers are doing an even better job now! I feel the love and have noticed everyone is getting spoken too! :hugs:

It does hurt!!! Jace use to keep his feet on my left ribs and would NEVER budge them! Bryelle keeps her butt under my right ribs and I get a knee around my belly button and that hurts too!!!



makeithappen said:


> majm....One word *WOW*
> 
> and thanks you for replying....to everyone it seems :haha:
> 
> Good morning preggy ladies. so ive been up mega early, house cleaned in preparation of the health visitor coming for a meet and greet, only for her to ring and postpone to next monday Grrr! Dh is in bed as he is on nightshift this week so im now bored, and its only my second day of maternity leave :haha:

:haha: NP! :thumbup:I hate last minute cancellations! If you are anything like me, I bet you do the cleaning the day before she comes again! :lol:



Dragonfly said:


> cheeky chops this morning at dads bike mags .
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/005.jpg

OMG He so so friggin' cute!!! :kiss:



lolpants said:


> Majm - your very clever - didn't know you could do that multi quote thing :thumbup: I would no doubt mess it up though as Im rubbish with technology!!.. and ur Dr sounds like a d!ck! Hope Jace forgives you today :flower:
> 
> I'm also rubbish at baking (except brownies) so would have too buy a pineapple cake - is it true it can help bring on labour?
> 
> Lol xx

:haha: Thanks Hon! It's not too difficult. When you go to start replying just look for all of the quotes! 

I Love to bake! I think I read you are actually suppose to eat the centers of the pinapples. LOL The yucky hard parts blech! :lol:



GossipGirly said:


> ooo girls just got bk from mw and bazby is fully engaged and when i mentioned i had lost some plug last week and have been getting the achey stomach feeling like i need to toilet and yesterday going 3 times with loose stools she said well it sounds like it isnt gonna be much longer... but i bet i go 2 weeks over, babies are just so unpredictable but signs looking good! x

YAY!!! Congrats!!! :yipee: Once they are engaged, can they move again? Just curious.



chella said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> WOW!!! That was long! :lol
> 
> AFM, I went to the doctor today ONLY wait for OVER an hour since the doctor decided to run up to the hospital then and not when he did not have any patients! He ran an HOUR behind and I saw him for literally less than 3 MINUTES!!! :gun: I was PISSED!!! He would not let me talk! :growlmad:
> 
> They took more blood to re-test my iron levels and I get those results back in a couple of days.
> 
> I start going EVERY week from now on! :happydance: Means the end is near! :D
> 
> I go in on Monday to see the other doctor in the clinic that actually LISTENS and takes his time with you. I am getting my cervix checked then and getting tested for Group B Strep. It turned out positive with Jace and I am pretty sure it will with Bryelle too.
> 
> ALSO, since the dumb doctor took his sweet time, he made me miss Parents Visitation to eat lunch with Jace today. :cry: Jace was so upset as was I! I am going tomake it up to him tomorrow and have lunch with him then! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh its horrible when u wait for ages only to be hurried straight back out, the other day i was waitin for 2hrs to see midwife ??? Glad u get another chance to hav lunch with lil one , i had group b strep with my oldest so with my second they decdied to treat me as if i had it again, now thou im confused as ive mentioned to midwife 3 times now that is it best to get tested so i kno either way as really dont want to stay in ,if not needed ne way she said well if i dont test u and as ethan was cleared from it ur be fine??? do u think i should still go for a test xxxxClick to expand...

I am pretty sure I do have Group B Strep again. I would make them test me if they say not to. If you have it, it can be so dangerous to the baby!!

I just have this feeling. I ate lunch with Jace today and he was super stoked! :hugs:



chella said:


> still bra searching lol :( , consultant tomoz so will learn what pregnancy management is about, how do u all them double quotes lol???
> 
> Ive decided i shall buy some eggs this arvo and do some more baking ,i have to be in a baking mood though but im sure it will come , always the way when u got no eggs and u get the urge to bake away.
> 
> Hope all of u girls are well and babies are behaving lol mines still hurtin my rib and making me get up in the nite for lil widdles so pointless and when loo is down stairs it feels like a big effort each time x

Just click on the + signs on the posts you wanna quote and then click on post reply when you have them all. :thumbup:

I need to quit baking before all the weight I have not gained catches up to me! :haha:

Yikes!!! Thta has to suck not having a bathroom upstairs!!!



Dragonfly said:


> so who is going to go next then do you all think?

I bet it is AM or you&Me! :lol:



anna matronic said:


> Me me me post alert. Sorry in advance as I am so pissed off :(
> 
> got to hospital at half 9, put on monitor as usual. Chunk was being a bugger as ever so was on it for over an hour. Seriously can't cope with it anymore :(
> 
> bonus was that mw did a quick scan as they have a new machine and she wanted practice. Chunk is all in the right place. She said she can still feel a bit of his head though, so more bouncing to be done.
> 
> Reason I am pissed off/upset/wanna cry. My bp is really high, it has been up and down but this is first time it has been a real concern. Lower number was in the 90's. So I am sat in muca waiting to go get some tablets for it :( and have to go back to hospital tomorrow to see if they have worked.
> 
> I am hoping when I see consultant on Thursday he might just say right we'll induce u next week!!! One can wish. This is all seriously stressing me out mow massively :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are going thru all of this Love! :flower:



hinkybinky said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I get head butted in the bladder and near pee to!
> 
> william is eating dry wheetabix, he was at that this morning and now again, he seems to like it that way. Will not take with milk. Must think its like a biscuit, but it is a biscuit to says on the box. I just cant imagine eating a dry one.
> 
> My little brother never had milk on his cereal. Usually he had things like rice krispies with just sugar on top in a bowl. But with weetabix he's have it spread with butter / marg. I don't know how they can eat it like that - so dry!Click to expand...

I LOVE dry Cereal! I think it is a great snack! :lol:



GossipGirly said:


> Aww am hope they get it stabelised try not to stress urself out too much as that will send it even higher.
> 
> Thanks girl, I hope she doesn't come yet I'm ill in bed and have no energy, plus hubby is workin away this week and is over 2 hrs away x

I have ZERO Energy! Damn Anemia! :growlmad: I need to clean again too! Thought my nesting was here!



forgodssake said:


> [
> I want to bake too *stamps foot* but don't have an appropriate kitchen :(
> xx

:haha:



chella said:


> Ive got consultant thursday so ill ask then, as always beter to be safe , im so hungry right now i really want chips soaked in vinegar lol but jus no energy to go fulfil my craving :( xxx

I miss my energy! I have been lazy the past few days! :(



anna matronic said:


> Thanks ladies. Sometimes u just need a rant. I called my mum interupted her lunch and had a good cry!! Am home now and am gonna chill on sofa for a bit. I feel rotten, think I am just a bit stressed and under the weather to be honest and travelling to and from hospital doesn't help one bit. All over soon. For all of us that's what keeps me
> going now and the real fun begins!!
> 
> Dunno what I'd so without u lot :hugs: xxxxxx

I always call my mom and dad and Mark to vent when I am stressed! They all get the skinny on everything! :lol:



Happyhayley said:


> I'm 35 weeks today YAY for milestones. Next up moving up the ticker to the last box. My son is also 21 months old today and I remember thinking he would be 21 months almost 22 when I have this baby and now its here.

Congratulations!!! :yipee: I can't believe we are all almost done!!!



makeithappen said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> majm....One word *WOW*
> 
> and thanks you for replying....to everyone it seems :haha:
> 
> Good morning preggy ladies. so ive been up mega early, house cleaned in preparation of the health visitor coming for a meet and greet, only for her to ring and postpone to next monday Grrr! Dh is in bed as he is on nightshift this week so* im now bored, and its only my second day of maternity leave *:haha:
> 
> I so second this - if I go two weeks over I'll be in the nut house before baby is here xxClick to expand...
> 
> im glad im not the only one counting the seconds and making plans to get the days in! what makes it worse is i def think i *am* gona go over! just been bouncing on my ball again and about to put the kettle on for my 2nd RLT of the day :haha:Click to expand...

Does that work really? My jerk of a doctor told me none of the home remedies work, before he walked out on me still talking to him yesterday!! :growlmad:



Mei190 said:


> Had another consultant appointment today to check my blood clotting, and he said everything should be fine! That is a relief! Baby is 1/5th engaged but it doesn't seem very much to me at 36 weeks? Who am I to know though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok! I read back a few pages but have totally a bad memory at the moment on who wrote what :dohh:

It's a start! :yipee: 

That's why I quote! :lol: My memory is BAD!!!



hinkybinky said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> Had another consultant appointment today to check my blood clotting, and he said everything should be fine! That is a relief! Baby is 1/5th engaged but it doesn't seem very much to me at 36 weeks? Who am I to know though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok! I read back a few pages but have totally a bad memory at the moment on who wrote what :dohh:
> 
> Good news about your bloods. As for the engagement, mine was also 1/5 engaged at 36 weeks. Got my 38wk on Friday so hoping it's moved a bit further. I'm still getting stupid heartburn though so got a feeling baby has not moved far yet. Sometimes they don't get into place until the last few days, have a feeling mine will be one of those :cry:Click to expand...

I still have heartburn too. Maalox seems to work for me! Thank Goodness!



anna matronic said:


> hi dani :) yeah those are the tablets I have got. Hope they work. Then again I hope they just whip the little mite out now too!! Seriously feel rotten think it is a cold as I am freezing g but not :(
> 
> trace of protien in urine too x

:hugs: I hpe you feel better Love! I still have my Allergies/Sinus Infection/Cold crap! Blech!!! :(



anna matronic said:


> Tmi!! But she makes me pee in a pot in a special specimin toilet :haha: plus clean myself before I wee. But yeah could still be that and they have always sai a trace is nothing to worry about. Sometimes there, sometimes not.
> 
> Am taking 100mg 3 times a day and have a 2 week supply so yes I think they intend on controlling it. Have to go back in the morning to see if the pills have worked.
> 
> I think I am just quite rundown. ever since I for out of hospital 8 weeks ago now I hve been back and forth to appointments which are usually always stressful and rarely have a do nothing day to chill or do things to get ready for his arrival. I get so stresses I have to cone home and sleep. *My appointments are usually about 3 hours! No wonder my bp is high!!* When I have consultant appointments bp is always normal and pulse in the 90's. at hospital is usually high and pulse between 105-115 :(

RIGHT!!!??? They are stressing you out! Damn Doctors! :lol:



GossipGirly said:


> am they have made me do that before, its just to help make sure clean catch.
> 
> Girls do u know if im ok to take throat lozenges and if lemsips are ok?

I was told that the US & UK are told different things on what to not take and what you can take. I was told I can take the Chloraseptic spray and cough drops to help my throat.



Cocobelle said:


> They kept me in on Monday as Herbert was still using my womb as a hamster wheel but today he/she has been head down at every check!!! I am to have a scan tomorrow and if it stays that way, I will be able to come home and they will manage it in the community with every chance that I will be left to carry on as normal for the rest of my pregnancy. Please stay head down baby!
> 
> last night I heard a baby being born, my bed is right next to the doors of the midwife lead unit and they tend to leave them open over night as staff cover both areas. The lady was quiet one minute (she had been in all day due to waters going at 35 weeks) and then she was shouting that she wanted to push,alarms went off and she was sped past my bed and 5 minutes later I heard a bay cry!
> 
> Three more ladies went into labour last night, apparently from 10pm onwards it all kicks off :haha:
> 
> Must dash as hubby is about to come and he wont fond me as I have escaped from the ward to use the wifi in the food court!
> 
> Hopefully will have a propper catch up with you all at home tomorrow night! x

Stay Head Down LO for Mommy!!! :hugs:

WOW!!! How exciting to hear the moms going into labor! :D



Dragonfly said:


> I know water is water but evian is so much nicer than this cheap tesco scotish water! this stuff dosnt go down as nice.

Water is water BUT you are right some definitely taste better than others!!!!



GossipGirly said:


> I usually have a trace, as I did today anna but I think i have a bit thrush so she said it would be that and prescribed me a pessary x

I hope you don't have thrush!!! How awful! :nope:



Dragonfly said:


> I wiped and got loads of gooey discharge, had to wipe a few times to and I swear some was slight green again. I think body is defo getting ready i can still feel discharge down there. yuk. And baby is a bit quieter than normal and I have really sore spd. Bet this goes on for the next 4 weeks or something. Every time I think i want it to happen I dont, I freak out what I will do. I actually put it off and well thats not going to last long.

I have been getting some clear and some with yellowish/green tint myself!!! :D



bubbywings said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone here ever been induced before? It is set in stone I am going to be induced on the 3rd (barring I don't go into labor myself). I've been through natural labor with no drugs and no epidural before. I am sort of concerned about the induction as I've heard it is worse?

I was induced with Jace. They put me on Pitocin first. After a while on that they took me off of it because Jace;s HB started to drop! Then they put this flat looking tampon thingy in me (do not remember what it is called :blush: ) and that worked. Contractions were AWFUL!!! I got Demerol and that knocked me out! When I woke up from it wearing off I got my epi. That was Heaven! :cloud9: When I was fully dilated and started pushing, I did not even know if I was because I could not feel anything. I even tore and had 2 stitches and did not know that. My water broke while pushing and Mark would have been hit in the face with it if he would have stayed down there looking for 2 more secs! :haha: That would have been hilarious! :lol:



bushtwins said:


> https://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9731/img0196pw.jpg

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! :cloud9:



GossipGirly said:


> what do contractions feel like?? Im so confused been timing these pains Iv had 5 in the last hour (according to my ipod app) they dont last very long like 10 seconds most and it kind of feels like that lightening pain but stronger? I dont know if these are BH as my bump isnt visably tightening x

The Labor Contractions HURT!!! You will know the difference. My BH get really tight, I can't breath well, and I get cramps sometimes with them. Mine last about 30 secs or so.


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> bubbywings said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, has anyone here ever been induced before? It is set in stone I am going to be induced on the 3rd (barring I don't go into labor myself). I've been through natural labor with no drugs and no epidural before. I am sort of concerned about the induction as I've heard it is worse?
> 
> 
> I was induced with my first and will be induced on the 17th with this one..
> It is painful.. but ive never labored without it but the epi was amazing and my labor was sooo fast 4 hours from start to finish.. was very easy and i believe u have nothing to worry about =)Click to expand...

How exciting!!! :happydance: You already have your date!!! :D


----------



## majm1241

AFM, I am now on Tylenol with codeine and Penicillin. :( My left top wisdom tooth has cut through and been this way for a few years. As of Friday, I have been having a horrid pain with it. I don't know if it is pushing more out, if food is stuck ( I have tried to see if so) or if I just cut the gums from tortilla chips I ate. Either way, my gum is swollen bad and I am in a ton of pain and can barely open my mouth. I go into the dentist on Thursday for my cleaning and hope they can tell me how to just go about getting the sucker removed. Mark said it needs to GO! :cry: I would have to go to an Oral Surgeon. :(


----------



## Bartness

Majm --when my wisdom teeth came in it was the worst pain Ive ever been in. Mine were impacted, they would come up and go back down, and left me with a horrible case of lock jaw. I litterly could not open my mouth and was on a pretty much liquid diet until my surgery. They were so bad, I had to go to a private face and jaw surgery center. Lucky for me though the surgery went well, and I was off pain pills with in a day and could eat steak 2 days after!

Bushtwins --your boys are adorable, no other words needed. 

DF--I agree with Majm, it will be you&me or AM next. 

sorry not responding to everyone else, cant think of anything else to say, after a crazy day at work. got stuck there 2 hours late as I was stuck on a call. Now its venting to OH and dinner.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

sorry your feeling so horrible majm! For the tooth, try clove oil. Im not sure if you can have it while being pregnant, but thats what I used to help num my mouth when my wisdom teeth came in. It was nice. And that sucks you cant have walnuts, i do know it tastes good without them though, its the frosting that makes it lol.

Glad everyone is doing semi ok :)

AFM, went to my nonstress test today and got the fluids checked again. Her fluids were 8.16 cm and they like them above 8, so she just barely passed. Also my contractions are still irregular but they are getting stronger to the point where i have to breath through them. Thursday is my dr's appt and I get my date set for my c section next week :) (depending on if i start labor it will be sooner). I really am nervous about the surgery though, I mean i have never even had stitches so its kinda freaking me out a little bit. Im also afraid of the recovery part. We will have our baby and then come home a couple days later and my dh has to go straight back to work. My mom can't get work off to come help me for a while, and I REFUSE to have my cigerette smoking MIL come and help due to the fact that she STILL smokes around me and my stepson when we have asked her mulitple times not to. She even smokes in MY house and I tell her not to. BLEH!! I will be ok though, i think. :S


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, Thanks Hon! That is what is happening to me!! I can't barely open my mouth. I bet it is impacted too. So I have lock jaw then. It is really hard to chew! It hurts so bad. :cry:

BHB, I will have to try it without the nuts then! Lol. Yeah, I bought some Orajel and hoping that works!! I really hope that the penicillin helps. The Tylenol with codeine did not help with the pain. :( Just made me super sleepy.

Wow!!! Next week!!! How exciting!!! You'll be just fine Love!! :hugs: I don't blame you one bit for not wanting MIL there to help!! Wow!!! In your HOUSE!!!??? I don't even like people standing by my front door, back door and air conditioner outside unit cuz it still can get inside the house!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls

:hugs: to the ladies having such bad times

 to the girls who are due very soon

:coffee: to anyother early birds xxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

Good morning and happy 37 weeks to all the girls sharing the 10th as their due date - we're Full term :) yippee :happydance:

I got woken this morning from my friend who is in Tokyo asking if I'd like anything heh. I LOVE Japan :D


----------



## pinklizzy

Slightly crappy MW appt yesterday, she forgot to take my bloods or write my measurements down. My BP is up (140/90) so got to go back tomorrow-no other signs of PE though and baby is breech now-thought I felt lots of movements in the middle of Monday night! 
Any tips on getting LO to move before Monday when I have my next scan as they're talking of booking me for an ECV then if still breech? 
Thinking of everyone who's feeling pants, gorgeous pic Bushtwins! :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

Pinklizzy. Apparently the birthing ball is good for encouraging baby to turn :) I've found that since I've been working so far up to due date baby has stayed head dow as I've been on my feet all day. Maybe a good ol' walk would help too


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate tooth aches i alwatys get them and know i should get some teeth out but dont like to get it done when pregnant and my dentist only does 5 mins apps one tooth at a time! never do what you want them to do. I want veneers! need money for that lots of it. 

I have carpol tunnel in my hands and spd this morning.


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies

Ok gonna try my best too catch up on last 24 hrs!!

@Bushtwins - your boys are gorgeous - you and Mrs Bushtwins must be so proud :hugs:

@ GossGrl - How exciting - sounding like your body is getting ready for the arrival soon!! Hopefully your OH will be home before anything happens though... My Mum said real contractions are just really painful period pains? Im also sure I read somewhere that real labour contractions are no more than 5 minutes apart and last between 30 secs - 1 min... Not experienced it myself yet obv, so can't say more than that :shrug:

@Lizzy - the ball helped me = within 2 days of bouncing on it baby turned :thumbup: .. hope everything goes better for u at appt tomorrow

@Pichi - get your friend too send you as much Hello Kitty stuff as they can - they have tons there!! And :happydance: on full term!

@BHB - Do you think you will make it too your csect date?? :winkwink: And do you have a friend or another family member who can come and help you out? 

@AM - Sorry too hear your having issues with your BP now - hope the tablets work! :hugs:

@Coco - hope scan goes well today and you can go home! :hugs:

@Majm - do u get free dental treatment whilst pregnant in the US? I'd go and get it seen too - last thing you need with a new baby is not being able too sleep due too teeth pain 

Hope everyone else is well?

AFM - Not much too report - just the normal aches and pains, bad heartburn stopping me sleeping etc :( 
I think I'll defo be going over - I don't get many BH and I have not had any discharge or any other signs that she is coming anytime soon!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

.. we also have another sparkler arrival - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7-period-like-cramps-update-my-baby-here.html

Becci is on our list as being due on the 12th Nov!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

And she is only a few days ahead of me to. I get amazed when I see baby and the size when poeple are same dates as me nearly as its hard to imagine thats all in there. Sorry if that dosnt make sence. Makes me feel better if i go now all would be fine.


----------



## GossipGirly

majm1241 said:


> AFM, I am now on Tylenol with codeine and Penicillin. :( My left top wisdom tooth has cut through and been this way for a few years. As of Friday, I have been having a horrid pain with it. I don't know if it is pushing more out, if food is stuck ( I have tried to see if so) or if I just cut the gums from tortilla chips I ate. Either way, my gum is swollen bad and I am in a ton of pain and can barely open my mouth. I go into the dentist on Thursday for my cleaning and hope they can tell me how to just go about getting the sucker removed. Mark said it needs to GO! :cry: I would have to go to an Oral Surgeon. :(

BHB glad the fluid has come back up, It sucks that dh has to go bk to work, u will have to try and take it easy, hopefully u will have a speedy recovery! 

Pichi! Tokyo = lots of hello kitty! lol although its every were in this country too at the moment! I keep thinking of you when I see it.

Pinklizzy, bounce on a ball, sit with ur back up straight dont slouch on sofas ect, tell baby to move lol! sorry ur mw is crap at least if ur back today u could mention bloods and measurements.. dont worry too much about 1 high bp its hopefully settled and if ur stressed out it will surely be raised xx

DF sorry about carpel tunnel, I hear u on the spd.. whats the carpel tunnel feel like, cos my little finger and the finger next to it and down the side of my hands constantly feel crampy when i squeeze?

lolpants - thanks i bet I go overdue, but becci was due the same day as me so thats scary! the pains seem to have stopped i think she was just wiggling on my pelvic floor!

Majm - some resuables do leak its just trial and error till u find one that is suitable for ur LO 

afm - feeling a little better than yesterday but had a rough night, thank goodness for paracetamol and vix vapour rub! My body is just acheing all over, it was horrid turing over in bed last night x


----------



## GossipGirly

oh and majm i tried the multiquote thing it just doesnt want to work for me x


----------



## Dragonfly

thats it gg, cramps in hands, swelling sometimes,. sore joints in hands. :( whole hand sore.


----------



## pichi

lolpants said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> @Pichi - get your friend too send you as much Hello Kitty stuff as they can - they have tons there!! And :happydance: on full term!

ah see everyone thinks that hello kitty originated from Japan but it actually never. It was originally from London but the Japanese loved it ^___^ bit of random trivia for you heh. 
He bought me a little Doraemon Romper for Peanut - how sweet



GossipGirly said:


> Pichi! Tokyo = lots of hello kitty! lol although its every were in this country too at the moment! I keep thinking of you when I see it.

haha that's what everyone keeps saying to me. Hello Kitty = me apparently... i think it's because of the extent i went with getting her tattoo'd to me... :happydance::blush:

AFM: cramping again this morning - i think little one is wiggling down a little more...


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks DF I will have a word with MW, nothing you can do for it tho is there its just normal, I heard on discovery home and health that its just a bit of fluid that presses on nerves or something with swelling in pregnancy 


Pichi - oh and I never new that HK originated in London! wow learn something every day! x


----------



## pinklizzy

Off to work now but plan to spend tonight bouncing! Have been reading up on how to get LO to turn, I spend about 10 hrs a day on my feet most days so hoped that would've persuaded him/her into the right position by now :dohh:
Really, really don't want a c-section!


----------



## GossipGirly

remember to sit up straight and dont slouch as baby drops back with your curve sitting up forces them around and up straight x


----------



## lolpants

It is reassuring how good that baby Isabella looks! But it is also mad too think I have a bigger baby than that inside me!? Everyone tells me my bump is small, but at growth scan the other day the est weight was 7lb6!! :wacko:

Pichi - I wanna see a pic of ur tattoo!! Unless its somewhere u can't show us :winkwink:

Lizzy - I thought u'd started Mat leave already?? Hopefully the being on ur feet will help 

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

:hugs: everyone, been lurking xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I have a doctors appointment today which I'm happy about because baby hasn't been moving as much (which I know is normal) but I'll feel better after we listen to the heart beat. 

Yesterday I had intense pain in my tailbone like someone kicked it which I also read was normal but it wasn't fun.


----------



## MissMamma

i just wanna say that my midwife told me that its a rumour that bubs movements should slow down the further you prgress with pregnancy, i said it to her when she asked about my LOs movements and she said that it was something she'd heard a lot recently but that it just isn't true, she said they become less vigorous but that there should still be as many. i ended up going in for monitoring...all was fine :D
not trying to scare anyone just thought i'd let u know..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Not much room to move about near the end but I had beard that to. Though I seen some say in here baby was active right through labour also.


----------



## MissyMojo

my mw said that movemnt doesnt decrease but theres a shift from belly rolling kicks to smaller rolls and wriggles, as the room is less, but we should still notice a similar waking and sleepng pattern to movements.


----------



## pichi

lolpants said:


> It is reassuring how good that baby Isabella looks! But it is also mad too think I have a bigger baby than that inside me!? Everyone tells me my bump is small, but at growth scan the other day the est weight was 7lb6!! :wacko:
> 
> Pichi - I wanna see a pic of ur tattoo!! Unless its somewhere u can't show us :winkwink:
> 
> Lizzy - I thought u'd started Mat leave already?? Hopefully the being on ur feet will help
> 
> Lol xx


haha no it's not somewhere bad - they're on my feet ^_^
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/IMG00023-20090522-2041.jpg
that was when they were freshly done.


woo hoo. only technically 2 more days to work till i'm on maternity leave :happydance:

technically my maternity leave doesn't start till the 2nd November but i had a week's holiday to take


----------



## GossipGirly

haha pichi they are so cute! Its crazy u just going on mat leave as I have sweet FA since 24 weeks when we moved towns and I had to leave my job.. sooooo boring!


----------



## pichi

i've been really lucky that i've had an easy pregnancy so i've been able to work. i would work right up given the chance but i think i'd rather give myself time to get everything organised and ready without rushing :)

aw you must be so bored by now and just wanting bubs here!


----------



## GossipGirly

iv been bored out of my brains for the last 14 weeks! I dont really know anyone round here so its been hell :(


----------



## pichi

aw that's crap. i think i'm actually going to miss work as mental as that sounds! i'm feeling very creative recently though so i might make a few things for peanut while i'm waiting for her to make her grand entrance hehe

my Nana has knitted her a tiny little hello kitty. my nanas words were " i thought i would knit her a wee hello kitty so her little hands can hold onto it"

awwww


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bless ur nana

:hug: gossipgirly - hope u make friends soon hun


----------



## GossipGirly

haha awww thats sweet!

yeh im getting there have met some people through nct course and when baby is here and old enough will go along to coffee mornings and other baby things! x


----------



## pichi

where i am it's kinda country anyways so everyone kinda keeps themselves to themselves... luckly i still have the car to drive about to see my mates but - because this little one is getting bigger, it's getting more and more uncomfy to drive >__>

question for you girlies: has anyone ordered/rented a TENs machine? after having a conversation with a few girls on another thread plus a very nice customer in my work reccommending me one i've went and rented mine for 6 weeks


----------



## lolpants

Pichi - they are awesome!! I've heard feet are one of the most painful places to get tattooed - and one girl I know said it hurt more than labour - so at least ur prepared :winkwink: and aww bless ur wee Scottish Nana :hugs: There is something cuter about Scottish old ladies - My OH is Scottish and I love his Nan!
As for the TENS machine - I'm supposed to be buying one from Lloyds as they were selling a labour one for £30 - but I'm totally skint after some unexpected bills - hoping that they are still doing it come the 28th as will have money again then!

I'm loving my Mat leave and just doing nothing!! I have done some cleaning/organising etc but majority of time I just chill out and I love it!!

I don't feel as many movements but they hurt now when she does!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I got mine from lloyds was £10 few years ago and still working away. can get the replacement pads online and all. I have it packed in hospital bag.


----------



## pichi

hehe yeah all my family are in Scotland :) i like it here - besides the fact that there is snow on the hills already!

as for foot tattoos i didn't find them too bad but i quite like getting tattoo'd :blush:

my TENs machine is £22 for 6 weeks which will do me fine. i'm liking the idea of a boost button haha


DF: are you not going to use it before you get to hospital? I plan on using it to prevent me from having to go into hospital so soon (if i think i need to)


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> Slightly crappy MW appt yesterday, she forgot to take my bloods or write my measurements down. My BP is up (140/90) so got to go back tomorrow-no other signs of PE though and baby is breech now-thought I felt lots of movements in the middle of Monday night!
> Any tips on getting LO to move before Monday when I have my next scan as they're talking of booking me for an ECV then if still breech?
> Thinking of everyone who's feeling pants, gorgeous pic Bushtwins! :cloud9:

Wow! How did she forget to take your BP!? That's one of the first things the nurses do when I go to the doctor. I hope baby flips soon hon! :hugs:



Dragonfly said:


> I hate tooth aches i alwatys get them and know i should get some teeth out but dont like to get it done when pregnant and my dentist only does 5 mins apps one tooth at a time! never do what you want them to do. I want veneers! need money for that lots of it.
> 
> I have carpol tunnel in my hands and spd this morning.

Toothaches are horrible! I keep messing with it with my tongue and I need to quit! LOL

I hope your pain goes away hon! :hugs:



lolpants said:


> @Majm - do u get free dental treatment whilst pregnant in the US? I'd go and get it seen too - last thing you need with a new baby is not being able too sleep due too teeth pain
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?
> 
> AFM - Not much too report - just the normal aches and pains, bad heartburn stopping me sleeping etc :(
> I think I'll defo be going over - I don't get many BH and I have not had any discharge or any other signs that she is coming anytime soon!
> 
> Lol xx

No, it's not free, but My DH is in the US Army so we have the insurance. I think I will have to pay some out of pocket with the wisdom tooth though because it will be a surgery. I go for my cleaning tomorrow and they can refer me to the Oral Surgeon so I can get a quote on how much it will cost. I would like to get it out ASAP so I hope they can do payment arrangements.



lolpants said:


> .. we also have another sparkler arrival - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7-period-like-cramps-update-my-baby-here.html
> 
> Becci is on our list as being due on the 12th Nov!
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks! I'll update! :thumbup:



GossipGirly said:


> Majm - some resuables do leak its just trial and error till u find one that is suitable for ur LO
> 
> afm - feeling a little better than yesterday but had a rough night, thank goodness for paracetamol and vix vapour rub! My body is just acheing all over, it was horrid turing over in bed last night x

Ok! Thanks Hon! Like some disposables leak. 

I love Vick's. Helps me breathe better. I hope you feel better soon Love! :hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> oh and majm i tried the multiquote thing it just doesnt want to work for me x

Hmm...??? After you clicked on all of the + signs, what did you click on next?



pichi said:


> ah see everyone thinks that hello kitty originated from Japan but it actually never. It was originally from London but the Japanese loved it ^___^ bit of random trivia for you heh.
> AFM: cramping again this morning - i think little one is wiggling down a little more...

I would have guessed Japan too!!! :lol: I learned something new today! :D

The cramping sucks!!!Mine comes and goes. I don't get them every time I get my BH, but just mainly at night and early morning.



pinklizzy said:


> Off to work now but plan to spend tonight bouncing! Have been reading up on how to get LO to turn, I spend about 10 hrs a day on my feet most days so hoped that would've persuaded him/her into the right position by now :dohh:
> Really, really don't want a c-section!

I really really do not want a C-Section too!!!



Kellycool said:


> :hugs: everyone, been lurking xx

:hugs: How have you been doing Love?



Happyhayley said:


> I have a doctors appointment today which I'm happy about because baby hasn't been moving as much (which I know is normal) but I'll feel better after we listen to the heart beat.
> 
> Yesterday I had intense pain in my tailbone like someone kicked it which I also read was normal but it wasn't fun.

I hope your doctor's appt goes well hon! :hugs: I have not had the tailbone pain... Yet... LOL But I did have some pain around down in that area last Friday night. I hope the pain stays away! :flower:



MissMammaToBe said:


> i just wanna say that my midwife told me that its a rumour that bubs movements should slow down the further you prgress with pregnancy, i said it to her when she asked about my LOs movements and she said that it was something she'd heard a lot recently but that it just isn't true, she said they become less vigorous but that there should still be as many. i ended up going in for monitoring...all was fine :D
> not trying to scare anyone just thought i'd let u know..xx

I was wondering about that because when I was pregnant with Jace, he was still SUPER active rolling all over the place! :lol:



pichi said:


> haha no it's not somewhere bad - they're on my feet ^_^
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/IMG00023-20090522-2041.jpg
> that was when they were freshly done.

Did that HURT!!! Ouch! Feet are so sensitive! :lol:



pichi said:


> aw that's crap. i think i'm actually going to miss work as mental as that sounds! i'm feeling very creative recently though so i might make a few things for peanut while i'm waiting for her to make her grand entrance hehe
> 
> my Nana has knitted her a tiny little hello kitty. my nanas words were " i thought i would knit her a wee hello kitty so her little hands can hold onto it"
> 
> awwww

I miss working myself. :(

That is super sweet of your Nana! :kiss:



pichi said:


> question for you girlies: has anyone ordered/rented a TENs machine? after having a conversation with a few girls on another thread plus a very nice customer in my work reccommending me one i've went and rented mine for 6 weeks

My dad owns one that his insurance pais for. I love those things! They really do work! I am gonna ask him to bring it when they come down for Bryelle's arrival! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> where i am it's kinda country anyways so everyone kinda keeps themselves to themselves... luckly i still have the car to drive about to see my mates but - because this little one is getting bigger, it's getting more and more uncomfy to drive >__>
> 
> question for you girlies: has anyone ordered/rented a TENs machine? after having a conversation with a few girls on another thread plus a very nice customer in my work reccommending me one i've went and rented mine for 6 weeks

lloyds online do them, dont need a dear one they all do same basic job unless you want one with the button for quick dart. Also tens dosnt just help pain it also realeases seratonin in your body causing happiness which I believe helps with PND as I never got PND and was told I would surely have it. 

Also poeple keep themselves here to only ones that dont are the ones right in your business . I tend to not make many friends especially not around me as I dont want people interfering in my life I had far to much of that in the past. People tend to like me then try to control me then when I rebel as I do not listen to any one if i dont want to theres a fall out. Not many poeple will except me as I am as I do with them. Even explains why my mother dosnt talk to me. I have no friends at all i talk to face to face just online. How sad am I. Neighbours will talk thats different but I tend to keep convo to a min. 



GossipGirly said:


> haha awww thats sweet!
> 
> yeh im getting there have met some people through nct course and when baby is here and old enough will go along to coffee mornings and other baby things! x

See i wouldnt go as poeple are nosy and ask way to much here and becuase i dont fit in as it is with my parenting it would be torture! like going to a hairdressers here they question your every dam min of your life and what you do then bitch about you when you leave. :nope: I find it hard to trust.


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> hehe yeah all my family are in Scotland :) i like it here - besides the fact that there is snow on the hills already!
> 
> as for foot tattoos i didn't find them too bad but i quite like getting tattoo'd :blush:
> 
> my TENs machine is £22 for 6 weeks which will do me fine. i'm liking the idea of a boost button haha
> 
> 
> DF: are you not going to use it before you get to hospital? I plan on using it to prevent me from having to go into hospital so soon (if i think i need to)

I was induced last time so no idea what labour feels like but i didnt use it during labour as i had an epi which failed anyway. But after for after pains i did use it. i thought it was a bit useless but then I was in a lot of pain after c section and hours of labour and morphine. I used it a lot after it must have helped some what.


----------



## majm1241

Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!

My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:


----------



## pichi

majm1241 said:


> Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!
> 
> My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:

as soon as i get in from work i make sure i put my feet up - stops those sexy cankles appearing :haha:

dear god, feels like peanut is shifting furniture in my belly today haha


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!
> 
> My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:


Happened to me last pregnancy for the last 10 weeks of it and high bp. I had to wear my sisters pink crocs because no other shoe would fit and I didnt want to walk about in slippers in case someone thought I was a millie (pj wearing northern irish chav type in street) so I choose pink fake crocs . The shame. :blush:


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> Also poeple keep themselves here to only ones that dont are the ones right in your business . I tend to not make many friends especially not around me as I dont want people interfering in my life I had far to much of that in the past. People tend to like me then try to control me then when I rebel as I do not listen to any one if i dont want to theres a fall out. Not many poeple will except me as I am as I do with them. Even explains why my mother dosnt talk to me. I have no friends at all i talk to face to face just online. How sad am I. Neighbours will talk thats different but I tend to keep convo to a min.

I'm the same way! I am what people call "Too Nice" and I have changed that! I am more of a Bitch now! I am now defending and taking up for myself. I HATE confrontation but I am SO TIRED of being taken advantage of and being stabbed in the back and then talked about like I am the one who is the evil one. I am very sensitive and tend to get my feelings hurt easily, but I hate Hypocritical People and I have Met QUITE a lot of them as I am an American Army Wife!!!


----------



## majm1241

pichi said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!
> 
> My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:
> 
> as soon as i get in from work i make sure i put my feet up - stops those sexy cankles appearing :haha:
> 
> dear god, feels like peanut is shifting furniture in my belly today hahaClick to expand...

:haha: I sure do have some sexy cankles! :lol: NOT!!! I am so embarrassed by them! It's like they don't fir the rest of my body! :shrug: :rofl:



Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!
> 
> My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:
> 
> 
> Happened to me last pregnancy for the last 10 weeks of it and high bp. I had to wear my sisters pink crocs because no other shoe would fit and I didnt want to walk about in slippers in case someone thought I was a millie (pj wearing northern irish chav type in street) so I choose pink fake crocs . The shame. :blush:Click to expand...

I did not swell like this until AFTER I had Jace! I was freaking out when I noticed them on Saturday night! I sure wish they would go down! LOL I don't know what I will do about my shoes! I need to invest in some comfy slip ons! I bought some granny looking slip ons today (actually really cute) but they still hurt! :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

pichi said:


> where i am it's kinda country anyways so everyone kinda keeps themselves to themselves... luckly i still have the car to drive about to see my mates but - because this little one is getting bigger, it's getting more and more uncomfy to drive >__>
> 
> question for you girlies: has anyone ordered/rented a TENs machine? after having a conversation with a few girls on another thread plus a very nice customer in my work reccommending me one i've went and rented mine for 6 weeks

yeh im rented a tens for 6 weeks from bumps2birth webite I got the elle tens for £23 plus u get xtra batterys, pads and prep spray and a pain relief tip leaflet and free delv if u order over £25 so I ordered my arnica tablets for healing, I thought it was a really good deal and it came yesteday even though my rental starts on friday when im 37 weeks x


----------



## pichi

ah thats good then :) my rental starts today i guess since i'm 37 weeks...


----------



## MissMamma

:cry: think i'm going to have to give up on getting a tens machine...we are just so skint! gutted, i liked the idea of a boost button too :lol:


----------



## loulabump

warning : me, me, me rant so apologies in advance gotta get it out...


ARGGHH FUCKING THIEVING *******S!

9pm last night OH was suppose to finish work, he cycles there and back, has done since we moved here about 6 months ago... it gets to 9:30pm and he hasn't called me... I'm thinking wow, no way is he stuck at work half an hour after his shift ended... so I wait a little longer, 9:45 my phone rings... "I've just got out of the security office at work, some fucker has stolen my bike. We only got it 2 friggin months ago, it's a £300 bike! It's winter, its dark and cold and he had no other way to get home... so I called my dad and got him to go bring him home... we were both MEGA pissed off as someone literally just cut through his bike lock and rode away on it... there is CCTV everywhere yet no cameras have caught any footage of it, what the HELL?! 

Called the police this morning and got a crime ref number so we can claim for it on our insurance, but until thats sorted he's gonna have to take the bus which is gonna cost us £10 a week til it's sorted... doesn't seem like much but we have other things to pay for and buses aren't on the list! grrrrrrrr!!!!

On a slightly brighter note I had my midwife app today, had bloods taken again to check iron levels, she took two swabs (one from each nostril and one from along my knicker line..) I asked what it was for and she said it was to test for superbug or something before I go into hospital? :shrug: Idk... bump measures perfect @ 36cm, BP fine... but she said she found protein in my water sample but as I don't have any symptoms like swelling or high bp or anything that it is probably nothing and just contaminated? She has sent it off anyway and if I don't hear back all is well, so no news is good news on that front.

Just so mad about this bike situation, we can't afford to go out and buy him a new one so if our insurance doesn't cough up soon it is gonna be an issue.

Hope you ladies have had a better day than I have :flower:


----------



## MissMamma

wow people are mean...my dad just had his bike stolen too...from outside his house! :nope:


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought it was cheaper to buy one as i even used it for period pain after. I love my lloyds one.

sorry i posted as i was here a while and missed loads in between. Miss moma i will get you a linnk for what i have and thats crap about the bike i hate thieves!


----------



## loulabump

It's awful isn't it! I would never dream of stealing anything from anyone...and a bike from someones place of work ofc they aren't thinking about how the poor victim is gonna get home!

Reckon loads of bikes are stolen this time of year though... it's dark so people get away with it more and they make nice xmas presents!


----------



## chella

pinklizzy said:


> Slightly crappy MW appt yesterday, she forgot to take my bloods or write my measurements down. My BP is up (140/90) so got to go back tomorrow-no other signs of PE though and baby is breech now-thought I felt lots of movements in the middle of Monday night!
> Any tips on getting LO to move before Monday when I have my next scan as they're talking of booking me for an ECV then if still breech?
> Thinking of everyone who's feeling pants, gorgeous pic Bushtwins! :cloud9:

Oh i hope lil one moves around my friend said walkin helps alot ,so as much as its painful and heavy i tend to do a bit more lol xx



Dragonfly said:


> I hate tooth aches i alwatys get them and know i should get some teeth out but dont like to get it done when pregnant and my dentist only does 5 mins apps one tooth at a time! never do what you want them to do. I want veneers! need money for that lots of it.
> 
> 
> I have carpol tunnel in my hands and spd this morning.


My niece had carpol tunnel its horrible thing to have , i hav painful nerve in back but luckily its been easing, hope it eases for u too xx




MissMammaToBe said:


> i just wanna say that my midwife told me that its a rumour that bubs movements should slow down the further you prgress with pregnancy, i said it to her when she asked about my LOs movements and she said that it was something she'd heard a lot recently but that it just isn't true, she said they become less vigorous but that there should still be as many. i ended up going in for monitoring...all was fine :D
> not trying to scare anyone just thought i'd let u know..xx

Yeah i heard you still have to maybe make sure lil one moves around at least 10 times still, glad everythings fine thou xxx



pichi said:


> haha no it's not somewhere bad - they're on my feet ^_^
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/IMG00023-20090522-2041.jpg
> that was when they were freshly done. - love the tattoos , my daughter luvs hello kitty xx
> 
> 
> 
> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> iv been bored out of my brains for the last 14 weeks! I dont really know anyone round here so its been hell :(
> 
> I was the same when i had my 2nd son as moved in with his dad to a little town which was rather clicky so tend to be alone until he started pre school xx
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!
> 
> My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol dont mention nails , i had to pay to hav them done as i was going to a cousins wedding, and i think i may need to ask them to touch them up ready for labour lol xx Hope ur ankles and feet stop swelling xx
> 
> Bushtwins are lovely, congrats xxx
> 
> Ive been getting a bit of discharge too, specially after going to loo then im back again thinking i need another wee and its just discharge (soz if tmi)
> Hows everyone else doing ? xxClick to expand...


----------



## Dragonfly

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Lloyds-..._Equipment_Instruments_ET&hash=item255e4e72c6 my one. 

even better one 
https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...d=&storeId=90&catalogId=1008&productId=307101


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Also poeple keep themselves here to only ones that dont are the ones right in your business . I tend to not make many friends especially not around me as I dont want people interfering in my life I had far to much of that in the past. People tend to like me then try to control me then when I rebel as I do not listen to any one if i dont want to theres a fall out. Not many poeple will except me as I am as I do with them. Even explains why my mother dosnt talk to me. I have no friends at all i talk to face to face just online. How sad am I. Neighbours will talk thats different but I tend to keep convo to a min.
> 
> I'm the same way! I am what people call "Too Nice" and I have changed that! I am more of a Bitch now! I am now defending and taking up for myself. I HATE confrontation but I am SO TIRED of being taken advantage of and being stabbed in the back and then talked about like I am the one who is the evil one. I am very sensitive and tend to get my feelings hurt easily, but I hate Hypocritical People and I have Met QUITE a lot of them as I am an American Army Wife!!!Click to expand...

yep been backstabbed way to much I just cant be arsed. Afraid to make friends now as I seem to mistrust everyone that comes near me and keep them at a distance. To much hassle sadly.


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Lloyds-..._Equipment_Instruments_ET&hash=item255e4e72c6 my one.
> 
> even better one
> https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...d=&storeId=90&catalogId=1008&productId=307101

both those TENs state: 

Safety Warning: 

NOT FOR USE DURING PREGNANCY OR LABOUR


----------



## Dragonfly

They all carry that warning not to use during pregnancy and I wouldnt use during pregnancy but during labour is ok, there isnt anything different about one you use in labour other than the price.


----------



## GossipGirly

no there are labour ones and non labour ones for injurys/pain ect xx


----------



## Dragonfly

whats the difference then I was told by my psycheo that they where all the same?


----------



## pichi

my MW told me to make sure i got a Labour TENs machine as there is a slight difference... :shrug:


----------



## GossipGirly

cant remember I think he difference between the specific labour ones & the sports injury ones is the strength and that the labour one has a "boost button" for contractions.. & there are 4 pads...sports ones generally have only 2 which wouldnt be enough for labour contractions so would be a waste of money


----------



## Dragonfly

Mine would electrocute you and it is strong has strength settings. Doesn't have a boost button thats the difference but they do do the same job. I must look them up to see i know the labour ones are dearer and i only used mine after labour not in labour so would be ok for after.


----------



## pichi

the 4 pads on the labour TENs are supposed to focus on your uterus and your cervix. 2 pads placed just below the bra strap and then 2 at the dimples of your back. the boost button is purely to help you through a contraction... think it intensifies for a minute or so. 

ah we'll see how it goes. lol


----------



## Dragonfly

done some googling yeah its the pads and boost button thats different not the actual workings. The boost button would be needed during labour. Mine would be ok for after pains but crap in labour. I may look in to a better one but i dont think i can afford it as I am struggling at the mo.


----------



## Kellycool

I got a labour tens off here for 12 quid posted  Have heard it is amazing. Now I just need to find the pads. Lloyds ones as not too keen to use used ones.. 

Sorry Lou Lou :-( That sucks! 

April, I am well thanks, not much news to report this side-got my mom staying with us which is a huge help!!


----------



## anna matronic

Eurgh away for a day and 5 pages to catch up on lol and still can't damn multi quote :haha:

Hope everyone is ok and congrats to us full termers today :happydance:

Hugs to those girls with the fat feet, I have been lucky but it can;t nice :(

Hope the wisdom teeth are ok April, I had mine out last year - Ouchie :(

Pichi, I love love love your HK tats on your feet, totally fab :)

Lizzy (I think) Hope BP is better x

Loula some people are such damn arses :growlmad:

Becci - Congrats :D

Erm sorry I can't remember anymore. I am pretty under the weather at the mo. Certainly coming down with something :(

As for my blood pressure, well the tablets have worked HURRAH!! but now my BP is TOO LOW :haha: was 109/52 so have to the meds re-evaluated tomorrow! Also have to go back to hospital Saturday to be monitored again :(


----------



## lolpants

Just a quickie as Im off for a bath and an early night- but this is the labour TENS machine = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=322651&langId=-1 
Double the price of the standard one - as far as I can tell the boost and 4 pads is only difference - but better to be safe than sorry... I have a Lloyds right by my house, so come the 28th I 'll be buying one straight away!

AM -= Good too hear tablets did the trick :hugs:

Kelly = Bargain :thumbup: and they have the pads half price in Lloyds too = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=306601&langId=-1

Night night Ladies - catch up with you all tomorrow

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Oh I have some potentially bad news. So any advice would be much appriciated.

At my baby shower on Sunday my friend told me she was pregnant (8 weeks) so pleased for her as she had a mmc nearly 2 years ago and then had fertility issues. Her hubbie had to have an op but they were good to go and she fell easily :) Anyway she started bleeding on Monday and still is today and has begun to get cramps. she told me she doesn't feel pregnant anymore and is convinced it is over. 

I really feel for her so so much and have said the usual and been as considerate as I can etc. But I can't bare for her to lose this baby just as I have mine. Even though she has been really worried about me the past 2 days just as I have been worried about her.

Hard and so sad :cry:


----------



## anna matronic

lolpants said:


> Just a quickie as Im off for a bath and an early night- but this is the labour TENS machine = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=322651&langId=-1
> Double the price of the standard one - as far as I can tell the boost and 4 pads is only difference - but better to be safe than sorry... I have a Lloyds right by my house, so come the 28th I 'll be buying one straight away!
> 
> AM -= Good too hear tablets did the trick :hugs:
> 
> Kelly = Bargain :thumbup: and they have the pads half price in Lloyds too = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=306601&langId=-1
> 
> Night night Ladies - catch up with you all tomorrow
> 
> Lol xx

It won't let me thank you for some reason. So thanks :haha:

And night night x x x


----------



## pichi

lolpants said:


> Just a quickie as Im off for a bath and an early night- but this is the labour TENS machine = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=322651&langId=-1
> Double the price of the standard one - as far as I can tell the boost and 4 pads is only difference - but better to be safe than sorry... I have a Lloyds right by my house, so come the 28th I 'll be buying one straight away!
> 
> AM -= Good too hear tablets did the trick :hugs:
> 
> Kelly = Bargain :thumbup: and they have the pads half price in Lloyds too = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=306601&langId=-1
> 
> Night night Ladies - catch up with you all tomorrow
> 
> Lol xx

night night x



anna matronic said:


> Oh I have some potentially bad news. So any advice would be much appriciated.
> 
> At my baby shower on Sunday my friend told me she was pregnant (8 weeks) so pleased for her as she had a mmc nearly 2 years ago and then had fertility issues. Her hubbie had to have an op but they were good to go and she fell easily :) Anyway she started bleeding on Monday and still is today and has begun to get cramps. she told me she doesn't feel pregnant anymore and is convinced it is over.
> 
> I really feel for her so so much and have said the usual and been as considerate as I can etc. But I can't bare for her to lose this baby just as I have mine. Even though she has been really worried about me the past 2 days just as I have been worried about her.
> 
> Hard and so sad :cry:

aw in situations like that there isn't much you can do really other than be a good friend and be there to listen to her if and when she needs it really :(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

My insomnia is getting the best of me ladies. I didnt get to sleep until about 6 30 this morning! And if one more person says, "its your body getting you ready for when the baby is here" im seriously going to kill.....sorry for the rant. :S

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## chella

lolpants said:


> Just a quickie as Im off for a bath and an early night- but this is the labour TENS machine = https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/weba...Id=1008&storeId=90&productId=322651&langId=-1
> Double the price of the standard one - as far as I can tell the boost and 4 pads is only difference - but better to be safe than sorry... I have a Lloyds right by my house, so come the 28th I 'll be buying one straight away!
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Ladies - catch up with you all tomorrow
> 
> Lol xx

thanks for link , def goin to look at that as had tens machine from hospital when had my 1st 10yrs ago and did take the edge of it xx:thumbup:



anna matronic said:


> Oh I have some potentially bad news. So any advice would be much appriciated.
> 
> At my baby shower on Sunday my friend told me she was pregnant (8 weeks) so pleased for her as she had a mmc nearly 2 years ago and then had fertility issues. Her hubbie had to have an op but they were good to go and she fell easily :) Anyway she started bleeding on Monday and still is today and has begun to get cramps. she told me she doesn't feel pregnant anymore and is convinced it is over.
> 
> I really feel for her so so much and have said the usual and been as considerate as I can etc. But I can't bare for her to lose this baby just as I have mine. Even though she has been really worried about me the past 2 days just as I have been worried about her.
> 
> Hard and so sad :cry:

So sorry to hear bout ur friend soph, so horrible to go thruogh hope all is ok at the end. Also hope they can sort ur bp out too xx



loulabump said:


> warning : me, me, me rant so apologies in advance gotta get it out...
> 
> 
> ARGGHH FUCKING THIEVING *******S!
> 
> 9pm last night OH was suppose to finish work, he cycles there and back, has done since we moved here about 6 months ago... it gets to 9:30pm and he hasn't called me... I'm thinking wow, no way is he stuck at work half an hour after his shift ended... so I wait a little longer, 9:45 my phone rings... "I've just got out of the security office at work, some fucker has stolen my bike. We only got it 2 friggin months ago, it's a £300 bike! It's winter, its dark and cold and he had no other way to get home... so I called my dad and got him to go bring him home... we were both MEGA pissed off as someone literally just cut through his bike lock and rode away on it... there is CCTV everywhere yet no cameras have caught any footage of it, what the HELL?!
> 
> Called the police this morning and got a crime ref number so we can claim for it on our insurance, but until thats sorted he's gonna have to take the bus which is gonna cost us £10 a week til it's sorted... doesn't seem like much but we have other things to pay for and buses aren't on the list! grrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> On a slightly brighter note I had my midwife app today, had bloods taken again to check iron levels, she took two swabs (one from each nostril and one from along my knicker line..) I asked what it was for and she said it was to test for superbug or something before I go into hospital? :shrug: Idk... bump measures perfect @ 36cm, BP fine... but she said she found protein in my water sample but as I don't have any symptoms like swelling or high bp or anything that it is probably nothing and just contaminated? She has sent it off anyway and if I don't hear back all is well, so no news is good news on that front.
> 
> Just so mad about this bike situation, we can't afford to go out and buy him a new one so if our insurance doesn't cough up soon it is gonna be an issue.
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a better day than I have :flower:

Hey ya 

not what u need just before baby grrrrrrrr cant stand thieves , hope all goes well with results and glad everything else is goin ok, do they test everyone before goin in hospital now even though i work in one i know we test patients comin in from a and e and ops but didnt know preggy women were , sounds fun lol xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

blkhairbeauty said:


> My insomnia is getting the best of me ladies. I didnt get to sleep until about 6 30 this morning! And if one more person says, "its your body getting you ready for when the baby is here" im seriously going to kill.....sorry for the rant. :S
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

My step dad said that to me at dinner. My reply was not too polite :growlmad:

Also, when my baby screams at night it will wake him up too soooo mwahahahahahahahhaha *evil laugh* :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

hahah bhb I hate people saying that too, makes me so mad! its gonna be much rewarding feeding baby rather than starin at ceiling all night!

AM - sorry bout ur friend will keep fxd everything is ok, just remember nothing u could have done to prevent it its just gods will x


----------



## pichi

Oh I hate the lack of sleep wait till babies here reaction some people give you grr! Or people telling you your huge! I've had a few customers be nice though and tell me I'm very neat for 37w :D makes you feel better


----------



## blkhairbeauty

definetly going to be better doing a feeding than just laying there. And i hate the "huge" comments as well. Yes, i know im pregnant, and yes i know im huge....but please dont address the fact that im carrying a 9 lb baby in me at the moment! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so glad i can make myself laugh at times, or i would be in trouble! :)


----------



## chella

yeah i get the ' twins in there are they same sex '?? no theres only one but shes a big lil bubba , then u get sure its not hiding behind the other grrrrrr nop ive had enuff scans and these are strangers lol but u feel like u hav to be polite xxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Well I am home and 38 weeks today so just 14 days left until my EDD :happydance:

Lots of catching up to do so here goes:

Bushtwins your boys are adorable and I do hope they are both home with you very soon x

Huge congratulations on the birth of your little girl Becci :baby:

Bubbywings, I was induced with my son. I had a pessary the night before and another the next morning. By mid morning I was experiencing mild contractions that built up slowly so my body was able to get used to them. They got an awful lot stronger once they broke my waters but hat happens anyway. Saying that, having spent 2 nights on an antenatal ward, I was gobsmacked at just how quick the inductions seemed to take off. One minute they were happily in bed, the next it sounded as if they were about to pop!

Lizzy, the others have given you plenty of good tips to get your baby head down, I tried some of them but in the end, the baby decided to move with no help from me at all. I was lucky because if it had stayed breech any longer, I would be having a section next Wednesday at 39 weeks! 

Happy 37 weeks to all those who have hit that milestone today!!!

I have also heard that it is a myth that babies slow down towards the end. Herbert is quite the opposite as I have never had such big and strong movements as I have had in the last few weeks! Sometimes it feels as if s/he never sleeps!

April get your hubby to paint your nails! Mine gives me a pedicure once a week, ok its not perfect but at least my nails look pretty (as long as you don't study them too closely :haha:) and it is nice and relaxing!

GG thanks for the website for the Tens machine, I have been thinking about hiring one although I am worried it will distract from my Hypnobirthing but for that price its worth having even if I don't end up using it. I also check out the link you added Lols :flower:

Loula, gutting about your OH bike! I hope your insurance pays up nice and quickly for you. 

Kelly, enjoy having your mummy about, hope she spoils you lots! 

Pichi, what cute tats, I a too much off a baby to have any. My belly button piercing is more than enough for me!

Sophie, glad your BP is under control but I hope it does not swing the other way now! I am really sorry about your friend too, all you can do is be there for her :hugs:

BHB, I have nights where I just can't sleep, its the pits and it makes you feel awful all the next day. Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight!

I really hope I hae not missed anyone out :)

AFM: well as I said above, I am home as Herbert has been head down for 24 hours now and has started to move down enough to probably not come back out but I still have to get my MW to do regular checks and at the first sign of anything untoward, I will be straight back in there with no chance of parole until Herbert is born :rofl: I feel very tender in the pelvic area after all the pushing and poking that I have been subjected to several times a day, I am surprised I am not bruised!

The really good news is that I have now been passed back to midwife lead care so providing all stays as it is, I can use the midwife lead birthing unit (based at my hospital) and have a water birth as originally planned, provided I don't go over due as then they would prefer to induce me (due to my previous obstetric history and the huge age gap between babies) and then it will be bye bye water birth. So I have 2 weeks to get things moving naturally which means as of now, I will be doing all I can to encourage Herbert to get a move on!

One last thing, at 38 weeks exactly, Herbert is estimated to weigh 6lb 9oz, has a fair bit of hair and the cutest little button nose! I can't wait o have him/her in my arms now.


----------



## Betheney

I hate that nobody notices I'm pregnant at work........ Like they're unsure if I'm fat or pregnant......

My friend had a ginormous bump I was convinced there was another one in there or that her baby was going to be very big but no her baby was a 6lb something and a week early

Love


----------



## majm1241

loulabump said:


> It's awful isn't it! I would never dream of stealing anything from anyone...and a bike from someones place of work ofc they aren't thinking about how the poor victim is gonna get home!
> 
> Reckon loads of bikes are stolen this time of year though... it's dark so people get away with it more and they make nice xmas presents!

That's the problem, they probably DO think about how the victim is gonna get home but they DON'T Care! :growlmad: Just horrible!!



chella said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Yes, AFM, I am going to have lunch with 2 of my girlfriends who are preggo also and another friend who just had her baby in August. Her DH just deployed to Honduras for a year and she really needs to be kept busy because it is VERY depressing! Mark deployed to Iraq for a year when Jace was only 11 days old! :cry: That was SSSOOO Hard!
> 
> My feet and Ankles will not stop swelling! They just love to be fat and make me miserable! :cry: They hurt! Non of my shoes are comfy!!! I can't wear flip flops because I can't paint my toenails and I sure as hell will not go in public with ugly toenails! :haha:
> 
> Lol dont mention nails , i had to pay to hav them done as i was going to a cousins wedding, and i think i may need to ask them to touch them up ready for labour lol xx Hope ur ankles and feet stop swelling xx
> 
> Ive been getting a bit of discharge too, specially after going to loo then im back again thinking i need another wee and its just discharge (soz if tmi)
> Hows everyone else doing ? xxClick to expand...

Thanks Hon! Yes, I will have to make sure Mine look good or I will just keep socks on! :lol:

I am getting the discharge too. That is the MP right!? I know they can fix themselves, but it is still exciting knowing it is already coming out! :happydance:



Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Also poeple keep themselves here to only ones that dont are the ones right in your business . I tend to not make many friends especially not around me as I dont want people interfering in my life I had far to much of that in the past. People tend to like me then try to control me then when I rebel as I do not listen to any one if i dont want to theres a fall out. Not many poeple will except me as I am as I do with them. Even explains why my mother dosnt talk to me. I have no friends at all i talk to face to face just online. How sad am I. Neighbours will talk thats different but I tend to keep convo to a min.
> 
> I'm the same way! I am what people call "Too Nice" and I have changed that! I am more of a Bitch now! I am now defending and taking up for myself. I HATE confrontation but I am SO TIRED of being taken advantage of and being stabbed in the back and then talked about like I am the one who is the evil one. I am very sensitive and tend to get my feelings hurt easily, but I hate Hypocritical People and I have Met QUITE a lot of them as I am an American Army Wife!!!Click to expand...
> 
> yep been backstabbed way to much I just cant be arsed. Afraid to make friends now as I seem to mistrust everyone that comes near me and keep them at a distance. To much hassle sadly.Click to expand...

I JUST met some new spouses who I have gotten close to. They are all in the same boat as me with had been back stabbed. I have known them a year now and they are awesome and DRAMA FREE!!! :happydance: I still am VERY careful about who I hang out with and what we talk about. I don't like being in the middle of gossip.



pichi said:


> the 4 pads on the labour TENs are supposed to focus on your uterus and your cervix. 2 pads placed just below the bra strap and then 2 at the dimples of your back. the boost button is purely to help you through a contraction... think it intensifies for a minute or so.
> 
> ah we'll see how it goes. lol

Maybe I won't be able to use my dad's then. I did not know they have specific ones for labor. :(



Kellycool said:


> I got a labour tens off here for 12 quid posted  Have heard it is amazing. Now I just need to find the pads. Lloyds ones as not too keen to use used ones..
> 
> Sorry Lou Lou :-( That sucks!
> 
> April, I am well thanks, not much news to report this side-got my mom staying with us which is a huge help!!

That's great your mom is there!!! My parents will be here for the birth and stay 2 weeks. :D



anna matronic said:


> Eurgh away for a day and 5 pages to catch up on lol *and still can't damn multi quote * :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and congrats to us full termers today :happydance:
> 
> *Hugs to those girls with the fat feet, I have been lucky but it can;t nice
> 
> Hope the wisdom teeth are ok April, I had mine out last year - Ouchie *
> 
> Pichi, I love love love your HK tats on your feet, totally fab :)
> 
> Lizzy (I think) Hope BP is better x
> 
> Loula some people are such damn arses :growlmad:
> 
> Becci - Congrats :D
> 
> Erm sorry I can't remember anymore. I am pretty under the weather at the mo. Certainly coming down with something :(
> 
> *As for my blood pressure, well the tablets have worked HURRAH!! but now my BP is TOO LOW  was 109/52 so have to the meds re-evaluated tomorrow! Also have to go back to hospital Saturday to be monitored again *

Thanks Hon! :hugs:

Yay for the tablets working! :yipee:



anna matronic said:


> Oh I have some potentially bad news. So any advice would be much appriciated.
> 
> At my baby shower on Sunday my friend told me she was pregnant (8 weeks) so pleased for her as she had a mmc nearly 2 years ago and then had fertility issues. Her hubbie had to have an op but they were good to go and she fell easily :) Anyway she started bleeding on Monday and still is today and has begun to get cramps. she told me she doesn't feel pregnant anymore and is convinced it is over.
> 
> I really feel for her so so much and have said the usual and been as considerate as I can etc. But I can't bare for her to lose this baby just as I have mine. Even though she has been really worried about me the past 2 days just as I have been worried about her.
> 
> Hard and so sad :cry:

How horrible! Has she been checked? I had spotting at 5,7 & 9 Weeks.



blkhairbeauty said:


> My insomnia is getting the best of me ladies. I didnt get to sleep until about 6 30 this morning! And if one more person says, "its your body getting you ready for when the baby is here" im seriously going to kill.....sorry for the rant. :S
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

WOW!!! That's a LONG time to stay up! :hugs: I hope you got some good rest Love! :hugs:

Also, I hear you on that! It is really annoying when poople think they are helping but just pissing you off! :lol: ESPECIALLY when it is someone who "knows" everything but has never had a kid before!



anna matronic said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> My insomnia is getting the best of me ladies. I didnt get to sleep until about 6 30 this morning! And if one more person says, "its your body getting you ready for when the baby is here" im seriously going to kill.....sorry for the rant. :S
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> My step dad said that to me at dinner. My reply was not too polite :growlmad:
> 
> Also, when my baby screams at night it will wake him up too soooo mwahahahahahahahhaha *evil laugh* :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:



pichi said:


> Oh I hate the lack of sleep wait till babies here reaction some people give you grr! Or people telling you your huge! I've had a few customers be nice though and tell me I'm very neat for 37w :D makes you feel better

I got told at Jace's Doctor the other day that I look really small for being due next month! :cloud9: Made MY DAY!!! :lol:


----------



## majm1241

loulabump said:


> warning : me, me, me rant so apologies in advance gotta get it out...
> 
> 
> ARGGHH FUCKING THIEVING *******S!
> 
> 9pm last night OH was suppose to finish work, he cycles there and back, has done since we moved here about 6 months ago... it gets to 9:30pm and he hasn't called me... I'm thinking wow, no way is he stuck at work half an hour after his shift ended... so I wait a little longer, 9:45 my phone rings... "I've just got out of the security office at work, some fucker has stolen my bike. We only got it 2 friggin months ago, it's a £300 bike! It's winter, its dark and cold and he had no other way to get home... so I called my dad and got him to go bring him home... we were both MEGA pissed off as someone literally just cut through his bike lock and rode away on it... there is CCTV everywhere yet no cameras have caught any footage of it, what the HELL?!
> 
> Called the police this morning and got a crime ref number so we can claim for it on our insurance, but until thats sorted he's gonna have to take the bus which is gonna cost us £10 a week til it's sorted... doesn't seem like much but we have other things to pay for and buses aren't on the list! grrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> On a slightly brighter note I had my midwife app today, had bloods taken again to check iron levels, she took two swabs (one from each nostril and one from along my knicker line..) I asked what it was for and she said it was to test for superbug or something before I go into hospital? :shrug: Idk... bump measures perfect @ 36cm, BP fine... but she said she found protein in my water sample but as I don't have any symptoms like swelling or high bp or anything that it is probably nothing and just contaminated? She has sent it off anyway and if I don't hear back all is well, so no news is good news on that front.
> 
> Just so mad about this bike situation, we can't afford to go out and buy him a new one so if our insurance doesn't cough up soon it is gonna be an issue.
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a better day than I have :flower:

WOW!!! JUST WOW!!! I HATE THIEVES!!! How come they have all of those security cameras but NONE of them caught who it was!!!??? Kinda Fishy if you tell me! :growlmad: :hug:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Well I am home and 38 weeks today so just 14 days left until my EDD :happydance:
> 
> *April get your hubby to paint your nails! Mine gives me a pedicure once a week, ok its not perfect but at least my nails look pretty (as long as you don't study them too closely ) and it is nice and relaxing!*
> 
> AFM: well as I said above, I am home as Herbert has been head down for 24 hours now and has started to move down enough to probably not come back out but I still have to get my MW to do regular checks and at the first sign of anything untoward, I will be straight back in there with no chance of parole until Herbert is born :rofl: I feel very tender in the pelvic area after all the pushing and poking that I have been subjected to several times a day, I am surprised I am not bruised!
> 
> The really good news is that I have now been passed back to midwife lead care so providing all stays as it is, I can use the midwife lead birthing unit (based at my hospital) and have a water birth as originally planned, provided I don't go over due as then they would prefer to induce me (due to my previous obstetric history and the huge age gap between babies) and then it will be bye bye water birth. So I have 2 weeks to get things moving naturally which means as of now, I will be doing all I can to encourage Herbert to get a move on!
> 
> One last thing, at 38 weeks exactly, Herbert is estimated to weigh 6lb 9oz, has a fair bit of hair and the cutest little button nose! I can't wait o have him/her in my arms now.

That'll be the day! :haha: He HATES feet! :( He has to be Buzzed or DRUNK to touch mine and I don't think he would do even a decent job on them if he has been drinking! :rofl:

Herbert better be a good baby and stay head down! WOW!!! 2 WEEKS LEFT!!! :yipee: I can't WAIT Until I can post that!!! :happydance:



Betheney said:


> I hate that nobody notices I'm pregnant at work........ Like they're unsure if I'm fat or pregnant......
> 
> My friend had a ginormous bump I was convinced there was another one in there or that her baby was going to be very big but no her baby was a 6lb something and a week early
> 
> Love

:( I am sure you do not look fat Hon! Maybe your co-workers are just dumb or jealous! :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Jo so pleased you are back home and Herbert is down woop woop :happydance: I had the same when I was in hospital. Two girls opposite me, both induced sitting there calmly chatting away. Then the curtain closed, waters were broken and within half hour both sounded like they were being murdered. Put me right off :( Saying that I caught one of them leaving with their baby which was lovely :)

BHB, I don't believe Maddy is gonna be as big as you think seriously. I reckon she may be 9lbs when born, maybe 8 and a half :)

As for my friend, thanks everyone for the replies. I know nothing I can do and just be there for her. It is just so sad, and bad timing as I am an emotional wreck and in a way not sure if I have it in me to be there as much as I should and want to :( She has a scan tomorrow afternoon, but it doesn't sound good. But being from the horrendous early bleeding camp myself I can't help but be a little hopeful for her.

Seeing my consultant tomorrow (a day early) so shall see what he has to say re: BP I think they might reduce my meds and thats it. I also have dodgy wee wee too so have to pee in some weird device with granuel like stuff in the bottle :haha:


----------



## majm1241

I will keep your friend in My Prayers Anna. I hope her scan has a good outcome. :hug:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Loulabump, Karma is a bitch :) that is all i have to say to people who do horrible things like that

AM, its crazy, im hoping she is at least 8.5 because i want her to wear some of her newborn clothes she got! I just can't believe me going on 39 weeks is here! I get to find out my date tomorrow, but he said that if he determines I need to get her out sooner than it could be tomorrow!!!!! He really doesnt want me going into labor just because he is worried she could get stuck in my pelvis, and I have been having pretty strong contractions for the past couple of days, very irregular, but strong. It would be cool if she were born tomorrow too, then she would be another 21st birthday in my family. My dad, grandma, brother, and husband all have 21st birthdays! lol
Also with your friend, just be there for her. I have had to go through this twice before with family members, but they were horrible about it and tried to make me feel bad because I had mine still and they didn't. But i know your friend wouldnt do that by the sounds of things :hugs:

And with the myth about our lo's movements slowing down, i call BS!!!! Madelyn has been kicking so hard and just as often as before she had no room in there, now its just a little bit more painful when she does it lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

Woke up at 2am with headache, pain killers back to sleep. William has me up early and I feel headache coming back and really sick like my breakfast is going to come up and feel period pain again. :( William and Darren going to his mums early so I think I will go back to bed sod the house work.


----------



## pinklizzy

Sorry you're feeling rough DF, I feel sick this morning too :wacko:
Bounced on my ball for a couple of hours last night and took the dog for a longer walk before going to bed. Going to go for a swim this afternoon too I think.
Cocobelle-so glad Herbert has moved, hope this little shrimp decides to do the same! 
AM-hope it all goes well with consultant today, the urine sample thing sounds odd! 
Sorry I haven't replied to everyone, better get my arse off to work, only one more 10hr shift to go after today :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cramps ion my bum and ass i dont like it, sore back starting again., now i am freaking myself out. And baby is quiet! I think i need a pooh but i just went :(


----------



## Kellycool

Morning girlies.. Sorry to those with insomnia.. and grrr to people's dumb ass questions.. 
I have an extremely sore foof, like right in there-sore cervix perhaps but not sure what that could be?
Off to see the photies from our family shoot-will post some if I buy any although I am guessing they will cost an arm and leg!


----------



## anna matronic

Lol I peed in it!! It's like a yellow funnel thing that is easier to catch your wee but yeah the powder in the bottle is odd!

Leaving now will update an catch up layer xx


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Lol I peed in it!! It's like a yellow funnel thing that is easier to catch your wee but yeah the powder in the bottle is odd!
> 
> Leaving now will update an catch up layer xx

Good luck hun!


----------



## Dragonfly

Why is it my other halfs ones cant be on time for anything! we get up early to get william ready as darren and him is going to his grans today, his bro is suppose to pick him up at 9am and we call him and he is still in bed! now i have a toddler fully dressed since way before 9 stomping aroiund the place looking to go to his grans and walk about outside getting impatient! but if we where not ready the shouting that would happen.


----------



## GossipGirly

Cocobelle said:


> Well I am home and 38 weeks today so just 14 days left until my EDD :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM: well as I said above, I am home as Herbert has been head down for 24 hours now and has started to move down enough to probably not come back out but I still have to get my MW to do regular checks and at the first sign of anything untoward, I will be straight back in there with no chance of parole until Herbert is born :rofl: I feel very tender in the pelvic area after all the pushing and poking that I have been subjected to several times a day, I am surprised I am not bruised!
> 
> The really good news is that I have now been passed back to midwife lead care so providing all stays as it is, I can use the midwife lead birthing unit (based at my hospital) and have a water birth as originally planned, provided I don't go over due as then they would prefer to induce me (due to my previous obstetric history and the huge age gap between babies) and then it will be bye bye water birth. So I have 2 weeks to get things moving naturally which means as of now, I will be doing all I can to encourage Herbert to get a move on!
> 
> One last thing, at 38 weeks exactly, Herbert is estimated to weigh 6lb 9oz, has a fair bit of hair and the cutest little button nose! I can't wait o have him/her in my arms now.


Thats fab news! I really hope ur little monkey stays this way. Does anyone know why they immiediatly opt for section when a baby is breech as they can still be delivered its can just be a bit slower?



blkhairbeauty said:


> Loulabump, Karma is a bitch :) that is all i have to say to people who do horrible things like that
> 
> AM, its crazy, im hoping she is at least 8.5 because i want her to wear some of her newborn clothes she got! I just can't believe me going on 39 weeks is here! I get to find out my date tomorrow, but he said that if he determines I need to get her out sooner than it could be tomorrow!!!!! He really doesnt want me going into labor just because he is worried she could get stuck in my pelvis, and I have been having pretty strong contractions for the past couple of days, very irregular, but strong. It would be cool if she were born tomorrow too, then she would be another 21st birthday in my family. My dad, grandma, brother, and husband all have 21st birthdays! lol
> Also with your friend, just be there for her. I have had to go through this twice before with family members, but they were horrible about it and tried to make me feel bad because I had mine still and they didn't. But i know your friend wouldnt do that by the sounds of things :hugs:
> 
> And with the myth about our lo's movements slowing down, i call BS!!!! Madelyn has been kicking so hard and just as often as before she had no room in there, now its just a little bit more painful when she does it lol!

thats what im worried about too, I have a newborn that wont fit in some of the cute newborn clothes :(. def agree with the painful movements! 



Dragonfly said:


> Woke up at 2am with headache, pain killers back to sleep. William has me up early and I feel headache coming back and really sick like my breakfast is going to come up and feel period pain again. :( William and Darren going to his mums early so I think I will go back to bed sod the house work.

sorry ur feeling crappy DF hope ur not getting a nasty headcold, i feel today will be my last day with sniffles



Dragonfly said:


> Why is it my other halfs ones cant be on time for anything! we get up early to get william ready as darren and him is going to his grans today, his bro is suppose to pick him up at 9am and we call him and he is still in bed! now i have a toddler fully dressed since way before 9 stomping aroiund the place looking to go to his grans and walk about outside getting impatient! but if we where not ready the shouting that would happen.

hope he isnt waiting much longer for him !


woop get me and the multiquote!! I worked it out! u have the click them all then press quote!! 

afm - feeling better today cold seems to be dissapearing:happydance: had a pretty crap nights sleep last nite (as per) but this time its cos hub is away and I hate sleeping alone. 

I have a question, should I be worried or just keep an eye? I had to use a canistan pessery and cream prescribed by the midwife last night for thrush and when I woke this morning I had 2 small specs of blood on my underwear. I dont know where its come from, just somewere up front from where it is but I dont know if its from the outside maybe I caught my nail on it or scratched in the night :wacko: feelsa bit pointless ringing the midwife for it


----------



## Razcox

Just wanted to drop by and say a huge congrates to all the ladies on here with there babies!! xxxx


----------



## Betheney

Gossip girly - I don't know what advice to give...... Sorry hope someone else can be more helpful than me.

Df - sounds like labour is near! Exciting

AFM - had my anti-nat appt today and baby is 4/5 engaged!!!!! Or 1/5 palpable....... Either way only a little bit more to make baby fully engaged. SO EXCITED!

love


----------



## Dragonfly

whats it feel like when baby is engaged? 

and all my things are gone now. Except spd pain and walking like a penguin. Maybe I will have a morning labour since I woke more than once feeling like labour was soon. Humm labour is soon.


----------



## GossipGirly

it feels like nipping the bottom of the uterus or like electric shock type pains up ur foof lol x


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> Oh I have some potentially bad news. So any advice would be much appriciated.
> 
> At my baby shower on Sunday my friend told me she was pregnant (8 weeks) so pleased for her as she had a mmc nearly 2 years ago and then had fertility issues. Her hubbie had to have an op but they were good to go and she fell easily :) Anyway she started bleeding on Monday and still is today and has begun to get cramps. she told me she doesn't feel pregnant anymore and is convinced it is over.

I had this on and off for the 1st 10 weeks! I didn't believe I was pregnant till I saw her on my 1st scan!! Hopefully its just a scare - if not then Im sure your friend will not take it out on you :hugs:



blkhairbeauty said:


> My insomnia is getting the best of me ladies. I didnt get to sleep until about 6 30 this morning! And if one more person says, "its your body getting you ready for when the baby is here" im seriously going to kill.....sorry for the rant. :S
> .

I get that ALL the time!! Drives me potty too!!



Cocobelle said:


> Well I am home and 38 weeks today so just 14 days left until my EDD :happydance:
> 
> One last thing, at 38 weeks exactly, Herbert is estimated to weigh 6lb 9oz, has a fair bit of hair and the cutest little button nose! I can't wait o have him/her in my arms now.

:happydance: that your home and 38 weeks!! I must have a big baby as mine was measuring larger at 37.3wks at 7lb6!! eek!



Kellycool said:


> .
> I have an extremely sore foof, like right in there-sore cervix perhaps but not sure what that could be?

:hugs: I have it more in my bum area than my foof TBH - but sounds like it could be your cervix readying - it can take hrs-weeks but at least its starting :thumbup:







blkhairbeauty said:


> I get to find out my date tomorrow, but he said that if he determines I need to get her out sooner than it could be tomorrow!!!!! He really doesnt want me going into labor just because he is worried she could get stuck in my pelvis, and I have been having pretty strong contractions for the past couple of days, very irregular, but strong. It would be cool if she were born tomorrow too, then she would be another 21st birthday in my family. My dad, grandma, brother, and husband all have 21st birthdays! lol

OMG BHB - Tomorrow!! eeks!! :happydance: GL either way!!




Razcox said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say a huge congrates to all the ladies on here with there babies!! xxxx

:hugs: Hope too see you in 1st tri soon hun :hugs:



Betheney said:


> AFM - had my anti-nat appt today and baby is 4/5 engaged!!!!! Or 1/5 palpable....... Either way only a little bit more to make baby fully engaged. SO EXCITED!
> 
> love

Im 4/5ths too - what does it mean??



Dragonfly said:


> whats it feel like when baby is engaged?
> 
> and all my things are gone now. Except spd pain and walking like a penguin. Maybe I will have a morning labour since I woke more than once feeling like labour was soon. Humm labour is soon.

Good too hear your feeling better!!

AFM... This is 1st go at multi quote - so think Ive done it right - If I have missed you Im sorry- just not good at this sorta thing :flower:
I feel like Ive broken my back - was in agony all last night and this morning - tried having a bath/paracetamol/heat pad etc and nothing has helped :(

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have had sore back to it comes and goes but if i walk long then it really really hurts! 

Also now walking like a ape and not penguin as I can feel baby push down.


----------



## anna matronic

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!

Have seen consultant, chunk is head down, 3/5ths engaged and a good size :) as soon as consultant saw I was now on bp tablets that was that. I am in on Monday for an examination and to book my induction date. He said a week to 10 days max so my chunky monkey should be here by next weekend.

Fucking hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: to everyone!!

Oh GG the pessary could have hit your cervix and caused a small bleed especially if cervix is soft will ne easier to irritate.

No word from my friend yet x x


----------



## anna matronic

Razcox said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say a huge congrates to all the ladies on here with there babies!! xxxx

Hi razcox. Lovely to hear from you :) thanks! Do I see you have just for :bfp: massive congratulations . Lots of sticky dust coming your way x x x


----------



## pichi

argh Anna M! little one will be here sooooon!


----------



## anna matronic

I know, I was in a bit of shock and nearly cried and just said fuuuuuuuuck :rofl:

I don't know what happens if I am totally non favourable, suppose how the induction proceeds depends on that. I know nothing. Just that Monday I will know for sure :)

It is a weird feeling being so scared and excited at the same time x x


----------



## Dragonfly

all seems real then when your told. If i was told baby was engaged I would crap it. again I dont feel well I have headache again and feel crappy. :( 

Hi Razcox!


----------



## anna matronic

Just heard from my friend. No heartbeat, d&c Monday. Gutted :(


----------



## SilasLove

I have been gone for the past couple of days, and I can surely tell! I made it to page 417 in catching up, but realized I still have tons of pages to read through at that point and just gave up! 

I am full-term now, had my appointment yesterday. MW said she felt there was no need to check my cervix, and will do it next week. I actually felt kind of rushed out, like I am not important because I have had a fairly routine/easy pregancy. Maybe I am just being sensitive, but seriously? It was like a 10 minute appointment, if that. I was just left unsatisfied tbh. 

I think its jealousy, as my friend who is due Nov 7, me Nov 10, has had multiple ultrasounds and a growth scan, and I have only had my routine ultrasounds and obviously no growth scan since there was never a reason ... and I just want to see my baby! It gets really frustrating at times.

In other news, I am tired today, and think going back to bed would be amazing. The baby hasn't been moving near as much as usual, addressed my concerns with MW yesterday and she said to eat and drink something cold and sugary and then lay down for an hour and I should feel atleast 4-6 movements within that hour. Guess someone forgot to mention to her that I have an 11 month old, and lying down for an hour is only something that would happen in my dreams! :|


----------



## SilasLove

AM - Thats horrid hon! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Razcox said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say a huge congrates to all the ladies on here with there babies!! xxxx

Thanks Hon! how are you doing? Congrats on your recent :bfp: :hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> it feels like nipping the bottom of the uterus or like electric shock type pains up ur foof lol x

Thanks! That's good to know! :thumbup:

Also, did you call the doctor about the spotting?



Dragonfly said:


> I have had sore back to it comes and goes but if i walk long then it really really hurts!
> 
> Also now walking like a ape and not penguin as I can feel baby push down.

I have back pain that comes and goes too. It is on my lower right side and when it acts up it affect my entire right leg, hip, etc. :(



anna matronic said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have seen consultant, chunk is head down, 3/5ths engaged and a good size :) as soon as consultant saw I was now on bp tablets that was that. I am in on Monday for an examination and to book my induction date. He said a week to 10 days max so my chunky monkey should be here by next weekend.
> 
> Fucking hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!
> 
> Oh GG the pessary could have hit your cervix and caused a small bleed especially if cervix is soft will ne easier to irritate.
> 
> No word from my friend yet x x

HOLY CRAP!!! HOW EXCITING!!! :happydance:



anna matronic said:


> Just heard from my friend. No heartbeat, d&c Monday. Gutted :(

:cry: I am so sorry for your friend's loss. :hug:



SilasLove said:


> I have been gone for the past couple of days, and I can surely tell! I made it to page 417 in catching up, but realized I still have tons of pages to read through at that point and just gave up!
> 
> I am full-term now, had my appointment yesterday. MW said she felt there was no need to check my cervix, and will do it next week. I actually felt kind of rushed out, like I am not important because I have had a fairly routine/easy pregancy. Maybe I am just being sensitive, but seriously? It was like a 10 minute appointment, if that. I was just left unsatisfied tbh.
> 
> I think its jealousy, as my friend who is due Nov 7, me Nov 10, has had multiple ultrasounds and a growth scan, and I have only had my routine ultrasounds and obviously no growth scan since there was never a reason ... and I just want to see my baby! It gets really frustrating at times.
> 
> In other news, I am tired today, and think going back to bed would be amazing. The baby hasn't been moving near as much as usual, addressed my concerns with MW yesterday and she said to eat and drink something cold and sugary and then lay down for an hour and I should feel atleast 4-6 movements within that hour. Guess someone forgot to mention to her that I have an 11 month old, and lying down for an hour is only something that would happen in my dreams! :|

My doctor did this to me on Monday! :growlmad: He was an hour behind schedule due to his own stupidity, and then saw me less than 3 mins. I was still talking to him when he just got up and walked out of the door. I was VERY Shocked and Pissed!!! :gun:


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> Just heard from my friend. No heartbeat, d&c Monday. Gutted :(

oh no :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

how many times do I have to pooh today!


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> how many times do I have to pooh today!

Are you having Diarrhea?


----------



## majm1241

*Sparklers, What's everyone having for dinner tonight??? * :D

I am making a Brown Sugar Meat Loaf Mmm!!! https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Brown-Sugar-Meatloaf/Detail.aspx?washelp=1&rid=917286#917286

Potatoes and Crescent Rolls! Yummers!


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> how many times do I have to pooh today!
> 
> Are you having Diarrhea?Click to expand...

no just loose but then i was constipated for ages and seems to be no room for it down there as I feel the need often even after i go. :shrug: I thinik its all part of getting ready, baby quiet today to. Moving but not loads like normal. now I will crap myself for the next few weeks thinking everything is the start of it like last time only nothing was the start. But in all fairness this is totally different than william.


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> *Sparklers, What's everyone having for dinner tonight??? * :D
> 
> I am making a Brown Sugar Meat Loaf Mmm!!! https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Brown-Sugar-Meatloaf/Detail.aspx?washelp=1&rid=917286#917286
> 
> Potatoes and Crescent Rolls! Yummers!

will make a pizza since OH is out busy and i cant be arsed making a dinner just for me as its hard with toddler running about, I can make his spuds, beans and chicken but i cant eat his chicken with the bread on it so pizza for me.


----------



## GossipGirly

anna matronic said:


> Just heard from my friend. No heartbeat, d&c Monday. Gutted :(


:( :hugs:

DF i have loose stools too about twice a day, I asked mw and she said its nothing to worry about as bowel is just being compressed and cant hold much :wacko:

got a phone call from mw I have got my iron up to 11 :dance: woop! birthing suite here I come! (hopefully).


----------



## pichi

sorry to hear about your friend anna :(

i've just finished making caramel shortbread and i've yet to make some chocolate mint squares :)

last day of work tomorrow as well for 9 whole months.. yippee! 38w midwife appt next week too... lets see if little peanut has decided to drop that wee bit further and become engaged yet..


----------



## SilasLove

Majm - Its just ridiculous! It makes me so p'ed off!

Well, just to make my crappy day better my dishwasher has decided to be broken. I am overly p'ed as last thing I really wanted to happen in my last few weeks of pregnancy. Granted doing dishes by hand wont kill me, but who knows when landlord will be able to get it fixed and when I have two babies for nearly 10 hours a day by myself, dishes are going to be the LAST thing I am truly worried about doing when I have free time. Which means kitchen becomes stinky .. whereas it would just take me 5 minutes to load dishwasher and I don't have to worry about it! :|

My house is a mess, OH spilled coffee in the hallway and carpet is stained. Tried to get it out the night it happened but didn't work. Any ideas? I have no energy, but tons to do. And baby isn't moving which is in the back of my mind right now and making me completely worried. Maybe I just need to have a rest to assure myself everything is ok in there ... yes, yes. That is what I will do before I go INSANE.


----------



## Kellycool

Beth wow that is really engaged and hopefully means something!

Soph, so sorry for your friend :-( 
.. and I cant believe you get to meet chunk by next weekend!!!!!

Thanks Lol I hope it is a ripening pain. 

All the cooking and baking sounds yummy.. 

It is Ashton's 2nd birthday tomorrow and we are having a party for him on Sat morning so I have been baking loads today as well. Cant believe this time 2 yeards ago I had been in labour for like 18 hours and still had a good 8 hours to go!! All so worth it, and now I am sitting waiting for it to all kick off again-not that is ever kicked off last time with the lazy monkey having to be induced 

Silas and April, I also get annoyed with MW's and how quick the appointments are. I understand they have more important things going on so need to hurry the 'textbook' pregnancies but still. 

My little one is still not at all engaged .. booo.. if he/she doesnt come in the next 2 weeks or so we have to change our tickets for SA ;-( 
So excited to be moving home but at the smae time, WOWEE packing up an entire house and 3 lives is very difficult when I'm so far pregant!

Hugs to all of you lovely ladies, and and GG keep us posted on the spotting.. (sorry if I missed anyone)


----------



## GossipGirly

i hate washing dishes silas they are bain of my life! when we moved our dishwasher couldnt fit in new kitchen so had to sell it :( boohoo worse thing ever!

oh kelly i asked the mw about the spotting when she rang about iron - she agrees it was probs just a little irritation from the pessery and just to keep an eye out x


----------



## pichi

don't think i could get rid of the dishwasher - its like an essential in this house. EVERYTHING goes in that thing


----------



## Kellycool

Hugs Silas-go rest for a bit sweetie.. And warm salt water seems to get most stains out  

Glad it seems to be ok GG! 
xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Razcox said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say a huge congrates to all the ladies on here with there babies!! xxxx

Hi honey and thank you for dropping by. I am so pleased to see you have a shiny new BFP, loads of sticky vibes coming your way x

Sophie, whoo-hoo for finally being able to have the end in sight! I am probably mad but I turned down the offer of an induction in 2 weeks time (at exactly 40 weeks) as that would mean no water birth and while that is not the end of the world, seeing as we are both healthy it would be a shame to go the medically managed route just for the sake of it. They have said I can change my mind at any time so that is reassuring. I am sorry to hear the update on your friend x

Silaslove, hope little one soon starts wriggling for you but I bet all is fine, its just that with a toddler to run after you don't have time to sit and relax and that does seem to be when most people feel baby most, I know I do.



majm1241 said:


> *Sparklers, What's everyone having for dinner tonight??? * :D

Bangers and mash here. Proper winter food :)

I want to do some baking, maybe I will tomorrow but the problem is that if I cook them, I scoff them. All of them :haha:

Kelly hope Ashton's party goes well!


AFM: Had a really lazy day, I love being on ML. I spent most of this afternoon on the sofa practising my hypnobirthing so I am nice 'n' chilled out now.

My changing bag arrived today. Its soooooooooo lush! Its this one if anyone wants a peek: 
https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=2846&type=1768&channel=26 It will look fabby with Herbert's denim pram.

I also had my first cup of RLT. I have had it for ages but couldn't take it while Herbert was not in the correct position. I have the tablets too but I think I will take it easy to start with.

The 2 week wait until EDD day has begun :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

OMG Jo I love that bag!!!!!! Beautiful  Glad you have had a chilled day.. Someone suggested I ask to b induced next week or the week after to make sure baby is here in time for flights etc but I am also just going to leave things happen naturally I think. It was a terrible experience last time and I also want a waterbirth so totally get where you're coming from. 

I am currently sipping on my 3rd cup of RLT mmmmmm


----------



## Kellycool

I am currently sipping on my 3rd cup of RLT mmmmmm[/QUOTE said:

> for the day that is :wacko::haha:


----------



## pichi

that's one sexy bag :D don't think my OH would want to walk around with that though haha :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Jo, I'd have loved not to have been induced but sadly that was the only realistic option after my waters went. The blood pressure going a bit mad was the final straw for him and baby is safer now out than in as it is beginning to have an affect on me.

For dinner I am having Leek and Potato soup, I bought it for lunch but didn't have it. Also had some nice crusty baguettes too and a chocolate cake for afters. Yum.

Will have a proper read later, have had a kip this afternoon and felt pretty crapy about my friend :( But thank you all for the kind words. she's a real tough cookie :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

I faffing LOVE that bag.

JEALOUS.COM.


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> that's one sexy bag :D don't think my OH would want to walk around with that though haha :haha:

He can have the freebie Boots one :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

that bag is gorge!! my oh would never let me have a bag for that much! he is a right penny pincher! we have the free boots one! 

Won a nursing chair on ebay and going to pick it up! they are going to put it in car for me and going to have to leave it in there over night till hubby comes home from working away as they said its mega heavy... ooo I have to brave the lovely M60 aswel its only a 25 minute drive away bu god I hate that road, i hope there is no traffic.

oh and I dont know what to have for tea, im not really hungry and havnt really got much in with hub being away this week.. perhaps some scrambled egg on toast or something simple like that.


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Just heard from my friend. No heartbeat, d&c Monday. Gutted :(
> 
> 
> :( :hugs:
> 
> DF i have loose stools too about twice a day, I asked mw and she said its nothing to worry about as bowel is just being compressed and cant hold much :wacko:
> 
> got a phone call from mw I have got my iron up to 11 :dance: woop! birthing suite here I come! (hopefully).Click to expand...


Thats horrible your worsy night mare that happening :cry:breaks my heart. 

And I have loose stools like 6 times today lol


GossipGirly said:


> i hate washing dishes silas they are bain of my life! when we moved our dishwasher couldnt fit in new kitchen so had to sell it :( boohoo worse thing ever!
> x

After having a dishwasher for years that cost loads for good dishwasher tablets and the stuff still came out stinking, plus no one seemed to know where the dishwasher was except me then waiting on them i am glad to be without now. It takes 5 mins to do them, although i cant understand how the heck 3 of us use every plate i have which is about 12 plates in a day! my OH is so messy! every fork and knife out. But still costs less, saves time and money washing them. Does my head in theres a pile there though cant deny that and my OH has never done dishes ever :growlmad:


----------



## Dragonfly

oh and i really wanted a nursing chair but no one would ship them here unless i paid extortionate money for shipping and no one has them here???mothercare dosnt ship their chairs at all. Ebay wanted to much and when checking places like smyths they where out, dont stock them. Would love a reclining chair mines like a bucket seat and i hate it.


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> that's one sexy bag :D don't think my OH would want to walk around with that though haha :haha:
> 
> He can have the freebie Boots one :haha:Click to expand...

hah we've already got a changing bag now. i really liked the yummy mummy ones but OH wouldn't be able to carry that about - although i think he probably would :rofl:

we got this one : https://www.bababing.com/daytripper.htm 

nothing fascinating but it will do the job - that and i got some pink on there hehe





Dragonfly said:


> oh and i really wanted a nursing chair but no one would ship them here unless i paid extortionate money for shipping and no one has them here???mothercare dosnt ship their chairs at all. Ebay wanted to much and when checking places like smyths they where out, dont stock them. Would love a reclining chair mines like a bucket seat and i hate it.

my mum wanted to get me one of these but i just don't have room for one. i can't believe there is no where that sells them near you! that's mad. Toys R us not stock them over your ways?


----------



## Cocobelle

Thanks all I love love LOVE my bag and cant wait to use it. I don't think hubby has thought that he might have to lug it about sometimes. Oh well, never mind!



anna matronic said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> that's one sexy bag :D don't think my OH would want to walk around with that though haha :haha:
> 
> He can have the freebie Boots one :haha:Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!

Sophie, I had to be induced for medical reasons (high BP) when pregnant with Ash at 39 weeks and for what its worth, it was ok as my contractions built up slowly no different than if had I gone naturally and my labour lasted 5hrs and 45 minutes, so don't think you are doomed to a hard labour chic. 
If I need another induction for medical reasons, hell I will stick the pessary up my chuffer myself :haha: as our babies well being is the most important thing of all, but seeing as its so far so good with me and Herbie, like Kelly I would rather wait, although remind me I said that when I am 40+ weeks :rofl:



Kellycool said:


> I am currently sipping on my 3rd cup of RLT mmmmmm

You are so hardcore, lol. I think I have some catching up to do!



anna matronic said:


> For dinner I am having Leek and Potato soup, I bought it for lunch but didn't have it. Also had some nice crusty baguettes too and a chocolate cake for afters. Yum.

I had that for lunch, minus the chocolate cake for afters but I soooooo want some now!



GossipGirly said:


> Won a nursing chair on ebay and going to pick it up!

Really want one of these but we just don't have the room. They look so comfy.

Off to check on my bangers and mash, not that I am very hungry. Can't wait to have my stomach back!


----------



## Dragonfly

its miles from me and i have no car and i bet they dont have them here for some company in England wont ship them here for nothing. 

I feel bad i will have no present for this baby for xmas and its the first xmas to. what would you get theres nothing much you can?


----------



## pichi

we're not getting peanut much for her xmas. we're just going to get her a "babies first xmas" outfit or bib, maybe some books because i really want to read to her as much as possible and some things that she's needing... she's going to be too tiny to remember this xmas. we did thing of getting her a jumperoo

poor OH - he's got my birthday to think of at xmas too :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

I'm not getting chunk much either. I think I'll use the 6 weeks to see what non essential stuff he needs then give it at Xmas!! Deffo want some kind of novelty outfit for him though :)

I have just baked a cake (been meaning to do it all week) will take a pic when it is finished :)


----------



## Bartness

I plan on getting some toys for when Jaxon is older, as well as some books, and outfits 6-9 mths+, oh and probably some bath toys also! I just have a feeling I will be going a little overboard this year on Jaxon. I went over board last year for my nephew Blake, and he wasnt' even born yet!


----------



## chella

just need somewhere to unload ; soz girls 

Lost my nephew today and just feel so numb :( first i loose his mum and now him its like a pattern repeating itself xxxx

Hope u girls are all ok xxxx


----------



## pichi

oh my chella - i'm so sorry to hear of your news :hugs:


----------



## chella

Big, big shock and so young , feel for his sister and 2 kiddies so sad, hope ur ok hun x


----------



## anna matronic

Oh shit rach, so so sorry xxx :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Cocobelle - Love the bag hon!
Chella - VERY sorry about your loss hon! :hugs:

To DF - Sorry, didn't want to unload on facebook as would like to keep drama and specifics to a minimum on there. But this girl my OH used to be with for a while, who is kind of close to some of his family, was commenting on his cousins page to wish her a happy birthday and said something to the effect of, "we were supposed to be cousin in laws lol sad day". Pretty much just an unnecessary smart remark to the fact that my OH and her did not work out. I think it bothers me so much because all of his family can remember her name, but when they call to talk to him these days I am referred to by a lot of them as "whats her name?". I just dont get it! :nope: Just p's me off anymore.


----------



## chella

SilasLove said:


> Cocobelle - Love the bag hon!
> Chella - VERY sorry about your loss hon! :hugs:
> 
> To DF - Sorry, didn't want to unload on facebook as would like to keep drama and specifics to a minimum on there. But this girl my OH used to be with for a while, who is kind of close to some of his family, was commenting on his cousins page to wish her a happy birthday and said something to the effect of, "we were supposed to be cousin in laws lol sad day". Pretty much just an unnecessary smart remark to the fact that my OH and her did not work out. I think it bothers me so much because all of his family can remember her name, but when they call to talk to him these days I am referred to by a lot of them as "whats her name?". I just dont get it! :nope: Just p's me off anymore.

That is terrible, have u mentioned ne thing ? So horrible that they cant even remember your name too as thats just rudeness outright xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Chella I am sorry to hear that :( 

Thats crap Silas, and i know whats its like it took years for my OH family to give me any attention but only when i had william they did start and you have your wee man so dont get why they are like that. very disrespectful. Bet she bitches and all about you to them, i would be paranoid.


----------



## Kellycool

Chella I am so sorry, how sad :-(

Sophie load sof people are induced and have fantastic labours-sorry I didnt meant to try put you off or anything looking back it may have come out that way. Mine was just bad i think because I was 42 weeks 

Silas, that is so wrong!

Toys etc for Jaxon is a brill idea Bartness!

Pich when is your birthday hun?

x


----------



## Bartness

Chella, Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies, you should go to my parenting journal and vote on my poll! I really would like to see what you all think!!! :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/436166-joseph-madelyns-momma.html

Chella - I have never mentioned anything as it is mostly his cousins that he doesn't talk to much anyway. I have said things to my OH about it, but he isn't big on that type of thing. Just tells me to remember that they are not important and not to let it bother me.

DF - I do get paranoid! I wonder if anyone talks about me when obviously we are not listening. But I try to be the bigger person and try to be friendly about it all.


----------



## anna matronic

Course nnot Kelly :)

I am worried as anyone would be that it may end in a section. But I'm not too worried about the pain and am happy to have an epi anyway!! Have heard more positive stories than negative about inductions :)

now I have to decide whether to tell u all the date or keep it to myself and let my bump buddy update you all!!!

You guys want to know or want a surprise ?????


----------



## SilasLove

AM - I am undecided on that one! Would love to know, but know I would spend that entire day thinking about you and going crazy because I hadn't received a picture update yet!!! :haha:


----------



## you&me

I wanna know!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## chella

SilasLove said:


> Hey ladies, you should go to my parenting journal and vote on my poll! I really would like to see what you all think!!! :)
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/436166-joseph-madelyns-momma.html
> 
> Chella - I have never mentioned anything as it is mostly his cousins that he doesn't talk to much anyway. I have said things to my OH about it, but he isn't big on that type of thing. Just tells me to remember that they are not important and not to let it bother me.
> 
> DF - I do get paranoid! I wonder if anyone talks about me when obviously we are not listening. But I try to be the bigger person and try to be friendly about it all.

Yeah my hubbys cousins are the same, glad we dont see them that much haha xxx




anna matronic said:


> Course nnot Kelly :)
> 
> I am worried as anyone would be that it may end in a section. But I'm not too worried about the pain and am happy to have an epi anyway!! Have heard more positive stories than negative about inductions :)
> 
> now I have to decide whether to tell u all the date or keep it to myself and let my bump buddy update you all!!!
> 
> You guys want to know or want a surprise ?????

I think i wanna know , can u txt me soph and update me how u got on, i didnt get to my consultant appointment as got the news an hr before i was leaving jus couldnt drive or ne thing xx


----------



## Cocobelle

chella said:


> just need somewhere to unload ; soz girls
> 
> Lost my nephew today and just feel so numb :( first i loose his mum and now him its like a pattern repeating itself xxxx
> 
> Hope u girls are all ok xxxx

Chella I am so so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

Dragonfly said:


> its miles from me and i have no car and i bet they dont have them here for some company in England wont ship them here for nothing.
> 
> I feel bad i will have no present for this baby for xmas and its the first xmas to. what would you get theres nothing much you can?

. 

I have just spent a little bit on some sensory toys and rattles cos I realised we didnt have any, justy little things for pram ect and a baby's first xmas rattle teddy from amazon and some cute baby's first xmas bibs (musical) and a mammy's little puddin bib and a special xmas sleepsuit to keep the new pj's at xmas tradition up - matalan have some lovely cheap things but I dont know if u have that over there... 



chella said:


> just need somewhere to unload ; soz girls
> 
> Lost my nephew today and just feel so numb :( first i loose his mum and now him its like a pattern repeating itself xxxx
> 
> Hope u girls are all ok xxxx

thats so sad :( sorry to hear that hun :hugs:



anna matronic said:


> Course nnot Kelly :)
> 
> I am worried as anyone would be that it may end in a section. But I'm not too worried about the pain and am happy to have an epi anyway!! Have heard more positive stories than negative about inductions :)
> 
> now I have to decide whether to tell u all the date or keep it to myself and let my bump buddy update you all!!!
> 
> You guys want to know or want a surprise ?????

I want to know!!! 


I'v got my chair, I wish id won a chair with the footrest that rocks with it but it seems ok, might have to search for the matching footrest thingy on ebay at some point


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> I feel bad i will have no present for this baby for xmas and its the first xmas to. what would you get theres nothing much you can?

I want to get Herbert a Steiff teddy bear as a bit more of a keepsake than anything else as s/he will still be so tiny at Christmas and wont want for anything, I still have mine from when I was a baby. DH says that is ok if Herbert is a girl as she would appreciate it and look after it when she is older but if he is a boy, he thinks its a waste of money. I guess he has a point (but I want one anyway :blush:)

Sophie you so have to tell us when so we can spend the day willing you on with loads and loads of baby out vibes! Obviously you can keep it a secret on FB :)


----------



## pinklizzy

So sorry Chella :hugs: 
Just back from being monitored at the hospital, BP was up again this afternoon at 120/90 so they sent me in, had a CTG and took my BP over a half hour. Happy with everything so sent me back again, baby is still breech so more bouncing needed. Got to go back to MW on saturday to be checked again, hoping that once I'm not being stressed out by my idiot boss it'll go back down again.


----------



## anna matronic

pinklizzy said:


> So sorry Chella :hugs:
> Just back from being monitored at the hospital, BP was up again this afternoon at 120/90 so they sent me in, had a CTG and took my BP over a half hour. Happy with everything so sent me back again, baby is still breech so more bouncing needed. Got to go back to MW on saturday to be checked again, hoping that once I'm not being stressed out by my idiot boss it'll go back down again.

:hugs: Know exactly how you feel! I have to go to be monitored again on Saturday too and to check BP :(

Ok so I shall let you know and then Hinkybinky can keep you all updated. I won't be putting anything on facebook at first, just an announcement. But no photos or anything. I am half considering deleting it all together, but then I want to stay in touch with you guys so don't want to at the same time.


----------



## weezyweu

I am so sorry about your nephew Chella.

Anna - I am so jealous!! 10 days til you meet your baby.

I'm getting paranoid something is wrong, Baby is moving load today but just keep getting a feeling something isn't right. And i'm worried it is a sixth sense sort of thing. I know it sounds mad and cant ring midwife to say nothing wriong just worried she'll think i'm mad!!

Think i'm just wanting him here now and want to meet him.


----------



## anna matronic

Give labour ward a ring and tell them you don't feel right hun, maybe some monitoring will help put you at ease,I am forever panicking about everything x x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

chella, so sorry for you lose. :hugs:

afm......can i kill my dr now or later??????? just got back from my appt, no c section date in hand. He says my pelvis has widened ALOT so we are going to see if my body can go through having her vaginally. unfortunatly, my cervix is still thick and extremely closed. What killed me the worst, is the fact that he said if I had been dialated a little bit I would have been induced TODAY!!!! BLEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im pissed. I seriously BEGGED him to take me today or even next week, but he wants me to give my body and baby a chance to go through labor. EFF! Im going to go walk a hundred miles now.....


----------



## weezyweu

I have a doppler and can hear heartbeat and moving loads, never felt like this with my others but this hasnt been easy pregnancy either which my other two where. I'll give em a ring over weekend I think, I go to see midwife again next week and went last week and they said all good. Think i'm just paranoid!!


----------



## weezyweu

Why can dr's never make there mind up BHB, sure they do it to keep us on our toes!!


----------



## anna matronic

Ahhh BHB what a damn pain!! They get your hopes up then totally dash them :( but I said I don't think your baby is all that big anyway!! Seriously if she was THAT big now they would have had her out, I can;t bellieve they are allowing you to go futher considering they think she is like 9lbs now!!

As for the pelvis, we ladies are designed to give birth and you hear of stories all the time about teeny 5ft nothing girls that are a size 0 giving birth pretty easily to whopper babies!!

I think you will be just fine - but what a wanker for saying things to you only to change his mind.

If my consultant doesn't give me a date on Monday(like he has said he will today) I might have to kill him :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

weezyweu said:


> I have a doppler and can hear heartbeat and moving loads, never felt like this with my others but this hasnt been easy pregnancy either which my other two where. I'll give em a ring over weekend I think, I go to see midwife again next week and went last week and they said all good. Think i'm just paranoid!!

Most probably. I thought the paranoia went away the more pregnant we got. I am more of a mess now than I was in first tri!! Thing is if the paranoia is making you worry then please get checked out, for your own piece of mind. The fact bubs is moving loads is great.But if you feel something isn't right then go get checked, even if it is nothing x x :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

anna matronic said:


> Ahhh BHB what a damn pain!! They get your hopes up then totally dash them :( but I said I don't think your baby is all that big anyway!! Seriously if she was THAT big now they would have had her out, I can;t bellieve they are allowing you to go futher considering they think she is like 9lbs now!!
> 
> As for the pelvis, we ladies are designed to give birth and you hear of stories all the time about teeny 5ft nothing girls that are a size 0 giving birth pretty easily to whopper babies!!
> 
> I think you will be just fine - but what a wanker for saying things to you only to change his mind.
> 
> If my consultant doesn't give me a date on Monday(like he has said he will today) I might have to kill him :rofl:

I was about ready to kill him, literally!!! I was so upset walking out of the office the nurse stopped me and told me that if i walked alot it would help. She also gave me a hug and said im almost done, these last weeks are literally being the longest weeks of my LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## chella

Cocobelle said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I feel bad i will have no present for this baby for xmas and its the first xmas to. what would you get theres nothing much you can?
> 
> I want to get Herbert a Steiff teddy bear as a bit more of a keepsake than anything else as s/he will still be so tiny at Christmas and wont want for anything, I still have mine from when I was a baby. DH says that is ok if Herbert is a girl as she would appreciate it and look after it when she is older but if he is a boy, he thinks its a waste of money. I guess he has a point (but I want one anyway :blush:)
> 
> Sophie you so have to tell us when so we can spend the day willing you on with loads and loads of baby out vibes! Obviously you can keep it a secret on FB :)Click to expand...

We're going to get tinkerbell a teddy as we done same with other 2, wont get much at xmas as shes had loads already but shall get lil bits and also a first xmas tree deco too xx



pinklizzy said:


> So sorry Chella :hugs:
> Just back from being monitored at the hospital, BP was up again this afternoon at 120/90 so they sent me in, had a CTG and took my BP over a half hour. Happy with everything so sent me back again, baby is still breech so more bouncing needed. Got to go back to MW on saturday to be checked again, hoping that once I'm not being stressed out by my idiot boss it'll go back down again.

Thanks hun, Oh no still breech fingers x things move round and baby goes head dwn tell ur boss u could do with out it x
xxx



weezyweu said:


> I am so sorry about your nephew Chella
> 
> I'm getting paranoid something is wrong, Baby is moving load today but just keep getting a feeling something isn't right. And i'm worried it is a sixth sense sort of thing. I know it sounds mad and cant ring midwife to say nothing wriong just worried she'll think i'm mad!!
> 
> Think i'm just wanting him here now and want to meet him.

Thank u , hope things change i get days where i dont feel things right, gets ur mind thinkin over time xx



blkhairbeauty said:


> chella, so sorry for you lose. :hugs:
> 
> afm......can i kill my dr now or later??????? just got back from my appt, no c section date in hand. He says my pelvis has widened ALOT so we are going to see if my body can go through having her vaginally. unfortunatly, my cervix is still thick and extremely closed. What killed me the worst, is the fact that he said if I had been dialated a little bit I would have been induced TODAY!!!! BLEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im pissed. I seriously BEGGED him to take me today or even next week, but he wants me to give my body and baby a chance to go through labor. EFF! Im going to go walk a hundred miles now.....

Thank u , id kill him later lol doctors are hard work sometimes, say one thing then do another!!! xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

SO I went to the doctors yesterday and he completely freaked me out. He didn't mean to and he is taking good care of me but I'm very scared now. 

First he talked about how my blood pressure keeps rising and asking me if I had any BP problems last time which I didn't. Then he said the ultrasound came back with the baby fine but a lot of extra fluid but didn't tell me why thats a bad thing so when I came home I googled it and now I'm totally freaked out about it. And then he thought about having me come in in only 3 days as he "wants to keep a close eye on me" but then ultimately decided id be fine for a week and to call him if I feel less movement or any bleeding or anything which scared me...and then to finish up told me next time I see him he might change my c-section date from the 16th to the 13th just because of the extra fluid and stuff so I'm pretty well going to be going crazy till this baby comes out thinking something is wrong


----------



## chella

Hope it all goes ok, shall keep a eye out for ur post and check on u 

take it easy hun xxx


----------



## bubbywings

Try and not to worry hun.


----------



## anna matronic

Try not to worry Hayley xx


----------



## Betheney

DF - I haven't really noticed much change since baby has been engaged some people mention a massive pressure in their pelvis or their bump physically looks lower some women have increased toilet trips because baby has dropped onto their bladder, I also hear that heart burn should let up as the baby is now lower and I guess I haven't baby up in my ribs like I used to. I haven't been able to tell at all. Sometimes when I sit it feels like something is in my pelvis and sitting is squishing it.

Lol pants - it means the baby is.4/5 into the pelvis 5/5 is fully engaged and 1/5 is on the brim. So our babies are getting ready!

Kelly - to think in 2 years time I'll be a mum baking and organising parties, oh how different to my current lifestyle! I can't wait!

Chella - so very sorry :-( I wish I could say something more meaningful.

Sorry some of these replies are 10pgs old but you ladies are awake at diff times to me. Lol

Love


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well we DTD last night after recommendation from our MW.

Afterwards i felt so much pressure like bubs was gonna pop out and found it hard to sit comftably afterwards.

This morning, still feel a little like that and have mega lower back pain.

I wonder if it actually works? Anyone ever found it got things moving?


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> how many times do I have to pooh today!
> 
> Are you having Diarrhea?Click to expand...
> 
> no just loose but then i was constipated for ages and seems to be no room for it down there as I feel the need often even after i go. :shrug: I thinik its all part of getting ready, baby quiet today to. Moving but not loads like normal. now I will crap myself for the next few weeks thinking everything is the start of it like last time only nothing was the start. But in all fairness this is totally different than william.Click to expand...

I hope feel better hon! :hugs:



Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> *Sparklers, What's everyone having for dinner tonight??? * :D
> 
> I am making a Brown Sugar Meat Loaf Mmm!!! https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Brown-Sugar-Meatloaf/Detail.aspx?washelp=1&rid=917286#917286
> 
> Potatoes and Crescent Rolls! Yummers!
> 
> will make a pizza since OH is out busy and i cant be arsed making a dinner just for me as its hard with toddler running about, I can make his spuds, beans and chicken but i cant eat his chicken with the bread on it so pizza for me.Click to expand...

Sounds Yummy!!! :D



GossipGirly said:


> got a phone call from mw I have got my iron up to 11 :dance: woop! birthing suite here I come! (hopefully).

Awesome!!! :yipee:



pichi said:


> i've just finished making caramel shortbread and i've yet to make some chocolate mint squares :)
> 
> last day of work tomorrow as well for 9 whole months.. yippee! 38w midwife appt next week too... lets see if little peanut has decided to drop that wee bit further and become engaged yet..

Those sound yummy! :D

FXed PEanut cooperates for next week! :hugs:



SilasLove said:


> Majm - Its just ridiculous! It makes me so p'ed off!
> 
> Well, just to make my crappy day better my dishwasher has decided to be broken. I am overly p'ed as last thing I really wanted to happen in my last few weeks of pregnancy. Granted doing dishes by hand wont kill me, but who knows when landlord will be able to get it fixed and when I have two babies for nearly 10 hours a day by myself, dishes are going to be the LAST thing I am truly worried about doing when I have free time. Which means kitchen becomes stinky .. whereas it would just take me 5 minutes to load dishwasher and I don't have to worry about it! :|
> 
> My house is a mess, OH spilled coffee in the hallway and carpet is stained. Tried to get it out the night it happened but didn't work. Any ideas? I have no energy, but tons to do. And baby isn't moving which is in the back of my mind right now and making me completely worried. Maybe I just need to have a rest to assure myself everything is ok in there ... yes, yes. That is what I will do before I go INSANE.

That SUCKS!!! I HATE washing dishes by hand! :hugs:

I need to clean my house so bad! Almost, caught up on laundry, but dishes need to be done from tonight and I don't feel like it! :( Also, I need to sweep, mop and vacuum BAD!!!



Kellycool said:


> Beth wow that is really engaged and hopefully means something!
> 
> Soph, so sorry for your friend :-(
> .. and I cant believe you get to meet chunk by next weekend!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Lol I hope it is a ripening pain.
> 
> All the cooking and baking sounds yummy..
> 
> It is Ashton's 2nd birthday tomorrow and we are having a party for him on Sat morning so I have been baking loads today as well. Cant believe this time 2 yeards ago I had been in labour for like 18 hours and still had a good 8 hours to go!! All so worth it, and now I am sitting waiting for it to all kick off again-not that is ever kicked off last time with the lazy monkey having to be induced
> 
> Silas and April, I also get annoyed with MW's and how quick the appointments are. I understand they have more important things going on so need to hurry the 'textbook' pregnancies but still.
> 
> My little one is still not at all engaged .. booo.. if he/she doesnt come in the next 2 weeks or so we have to change our tickets for SA ;-(
> So excited to be moving home but at the smae time, WOWEE packing up an entire house and 3 lives is very difficult when I'm so far pregant!
> 
> Hugs to all of you lovely ladies, and and GG keep us posted on the spotting.. (sorry if I missed anyone)

Awe! Happy 2nd B-day! :hugs:

If they would have explained to me while I was waiting I would not have been so pissed. Then he could have just answered my questions and not just walked away like a jerk! :growlmad:

We are moving on post in January so I know what you mean! Gonna be CRAZY!!!



GossipGirly said:


> oh kelly i asked the mw about the spotting when she rang about iron - she agrees it was probs just a little irritation from the pessery and just to keep an eye out x

Glad you got to ask her about that! :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> *Sparklers, What's everyone having for dinner tonight??? * :D
> 
> Bangers and mash here. Proper winter food :)
> 
> I want to do some baking, maybe I will tomorrow but the problem is that if I cook them, I scoff them. All of them :haha:
> 
> AFM: Had a really lazy day, I love being on ML. I spent most of this afternoon on the sofa practising my hypnobirthing so I am nice 'n' chilled out now.
> 
> My changing bag arrived today. Its soooooooooo lush! Its this one if anyone wants a peek:
> https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=2846&type=1768&channel=26 It will look fabby with Herbert's denim pram.
> 
> I also had my first cup of RLT. I have had it for ages but couldn't take it while Herbert was not in the correct position. I have the tablets too but I think I will take it easy to start with.
> 
> The 2 week wait until EDD day has begun :happydance:Click to expand...

What are Bangers? :D

I wish I could have a lazy day, but I have LOADS to do at my house! :(

Diaper Bag is Really Cute!!!

Is the tea good??? I wanna get some.



anna matronic said:


> For dinner I am having Leek and Potato soup, I bought it for lunch but didn't have it. Also had some nice crusty baguettes too and a chocolate cake for afters. Yum.
> 
> Will have a proper read later, have had a kip this afternoon and felt pretty crapy about my friend :( But thank you all for the kind words. she's a real tough cookie :hugs:

I LOVE Leek & Potato Soup!!!

:hugs: For you and your friend.



Cocobelle said:


> Sophie, I had to be induced for medical reasons (high BP) when pregnant with Ash at 39 weeks and for what its worth, it was ok as my contractions built up slowly no different than if had I gone naturally and my labour lasted 5hrs and 45 minutes, so don't think you are doomed to a hard labour chic.
> If I need another induction for medical reasons, hell I will stick the pessary up my chuffer myself :haha: as our babies well being is the most important thing of all, but seeing as its so far so good with me and Herbie, like Kelly I would rather wait, although remind me I said that when I am 40+ weeks :rofl:

I was induced 1 week early with Jace and My labor was only 5 1/2 hours too! :D



chella said:


> just need somewhere to unload ; soz girls
> 
> Lost my nephew today and just feel so numb :( first i loose his mum and now him its like a pattern repeating itself xxxx
> 
> Hope u girls are all ok xxxx

Oh no! :cry: I am so sorry for your loss hon! :hug:



SilasLove said:


> To DF - Sorry, didn't want to unload on facebook as would like to keep drama and specifics to a minimum on there. But this girl my OH used to be with for a while, who is kind of close to some of his family, was commenting on his cousins page to wish her a happy birthday and said something to the effect of, "we were supposed to be cousin in laws lol sad day". Pretty much just an unnecessary smart remark to the fact that my OH and her did not work out. I think it bothers me so much because all of his family can remember her name, but when they call to talk to him these days I am referred to by a lot of them as "whats her name?". I just dont get it! :nope: Just p's me off anymore.

Wow!!! That is so rude! & Shame on her for leaving that childish comment! :growlmad:



anna matronic said:


> Course nnot Kelly :)
> 
> I am worried as anyone would be that it may end in a section. But I'm not too worried about the pain and am happy to have an epi anyway!! Have heard more positive stories than negative about inductions :)
> 
> now I have to decide whether to tell u all the date or keep it to myself and let my bump buddy update you all!!!
> 
> You guys want to know or want a surprise ?????

OF COURSE we wanna know! LOL I am too impatient for surprises! :lol



pinklizzy said:


> So sorry Chella :hugs:
> Just back from being monitored at the hospital, BP was up again this afternoon at 120/90 so they sent me in, had a CTG and took my BP over a half hour. Happy with everything so sent me back again, baby is still breech so more bouncing needed. Got to go back to MW on saturday to be checked again, hoping that once I'm not being stressed out by my idiot boss it'll go back down again.

Oh no! I hope your appt on Saturday goes well Love! :hugs:



blkhairbeauty said:


> afm......can i kill my dr now or later??????? just got back from my appt, no c section date in hand. He says my pelvis has widened ALOT so we are going to see if my body can go through having her vaginally. unfortunatly, my cervix is still thick and extremely closed. What killed me the worst, is the fact that he said if I had been dialated a little bit I would have been induced TODAY!!!! BLEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im pissed. I seriously BEGGED him to take me today or even next week, but he wants me to give my body and baby a chance to go through labor. EFF! Im going to go walk a hundred miles now.....

I'm sorry Love! How aggravating that is! :hugs:



weezyweu said:


> I have a doppler and can hear heartbeat and moving loads, never felt like this with my others but this hasnt been easy pregnancy either which my other two where. I'll give em a ring over weekend I think, I go to see midwife again next week and went last week and they said all good. Think i'm just paranoid!!

I think it is normal to be paranoid! :hugs: I get paranoid when I don't feel her so I wake her up and Mark gets mad at me! :haha:



Happyhayley said:


> SO I went to the doctors yesterday and he completely freaked me out. He didn't mean to and he is taking good care of me but I'm very scared now.
> 
> First he talked about how my blood pressure keeps rising and asking me if I had any BP problems last time which I didn't. Then he said the ultrasound came back with the baby fine but a lot of extra fluid but didn't tell me why thats a bad thing so when I came home I googled it and now I'm totally freaked out about it. And then he thought about having me come in in only 3 days as he "wants to keep a close eye on me" but then ultimately decided id be fine for a week and to call him if I feel less movement or any bleeding or anything which scared me...and then to finish up told me next time I see him he might change my c-section date from the 16th to the 13th just because of the extra fluid and stuff so I'm pretty well going to be going crazy till this baby comes out thinking something is wrong

Why didn't he tell you more about it!? :( I'm sorry Love! Can you call back and ask them? :hugs:



Betheney said:


> DF - I haven't really noticed much change since baby has been engaged some people mention a massive pressure in their pelvis or their bump physically looks lower some women have increased toilet trips because baby has dropped onto their bladder, I also hear that heart burn should let up as the baby is now lower and I guess I haven't baby up in my ribs like I used to. I haven't been able to tell at all. Sometimes when I sit it feels like something is in my pelvis and sitting is squishing it.
> Love

I don't know when I would know myself. She hits my bladder and low down there all of the time. She was making me ache pretty bad today down there! :cry:



ShanandBoc said:


> Well we DTD last night after recommendation from our MW.
> 
> Afterwards i felt so much pressure like bubs was gonna pop out and found it hard to sit comftably afterwards.
> 
> This morning, still feel a little like that and have mega lower back pain.
> 
> I wonder if it actually works? Anyone ever found it got things moving?

I'm not sure if it works. Mark and I do it almost everyday still! :lol: Bet it would not make a difference for us! :lol:


----------



## Happyhayley

I did read online about what extra amniotic fluid means and sometimes it means nothing but sometimes it can mean real problems so I'm freaked out


----------



## majm1241

I'm sure it is nothing hon! If it were he would probably had mentioned it! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

This thing that I had with William is happening with this pregnancy its weird. 3,30am I get up and throw up. Pure acid! I had rennes in me an hour or two befoore as it does normally wake me up the heart burn but then this was so bad I had to run to the loo and throw up there was no stopping it and it was the most vile thing I ever tasted! i know my salami of my pizza was in there the taste . This happened for weeks with william at the same time between 3.30am and 4am! what the hell is that about? this better be a one off i dont want to be up throwing up as well as peeing all night.


----------



## pichi

ShanandBoc said:


> Well we DTD last night after recommendation from our MW.
> 
> Afterwards i felt so much pressure like bubs was gonna pop out and found it hard to sit comftably afterwards.
> 
> This morning, still feel a little like that and have mega lower back pain.
> 
> I wonder if it actually works? Anyone ever found it got things moving?

i was wondering this too but just now i really can't stand the thought of DTD because its overly sensitive down there :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

hayley try not to worry or stress urself out, will send ur bp up! Im sure he would have said something if he was worried, probs just wants to keep an eye on it. 

I have a term baby cooking inside me as of today, she can come out now if she likes I have been talking to her this morning to try and convince her to come out... "I have lots of pretty things for you if you do, and I promise the food will be nicer and although u wont be snuggly and warm in my amniotic fluid u will get lots of cuddles from daddy and me". 

SAB - Iv heard it really does work, something to do with the sperm getting things going and if the lady is pleased the tensing of the muscles ect can bring on contractions.


----------



## pichi

if that's the case GG i'm going to have to grin n bare :sex: haha!

i've been telling peanut she can come out too. telling her she has a nice cozy crib next to mummy's bed and lots of cozy clothes and a little froggie to keep her company lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Hayley, try not to worry too much honey. I always think that if there was any serious problems, they would not have let you go without a lot of further investigation. I think doctors often don't realise just how paranoid ladies get in pregnancy.

I have been telling Herbert that if s/he comes out now, it will be in a nice warm water pool with soothing music and we will get to come home to a lovely comfy little crib in just a few hours, but if he waits, she will be forced out! I know which I would prefer!

I have thought about DTD but hubby is as unkeen as me :rofl: but if it works surely it is worth a try?

Is anyone else wondering if every twinge is the start of something? Symptom spotting is going to drive me crazy over the next 12 days till due day. Did I just say 12 days??? EEEEEEEEEEEEK


----------



## Kellycool

D'ingTD never worked with Ashton but then I do know loads of people who went into laboour after a bit of Pash.. A bit difficult to try with my mom here as we are in the lounge hahaha!!! Baby can come anytime after today as it is Ashton;s birthday today and want it to be all about him-although I hear you on the symptom spotting Jo-I just moved our entire house around and starting getting incredible cramps hence me sitting for a bit and they have gone now... but panic I did!


----------



## anna matronic

Hayley did they tell u how much fluid was around baby?? Anythig between about 7cm and 25cm is considered normal.

If they were really concerned it was a problem they would do tests and/or get baby out xx


----------



## anna matronic

Jo, my body has given me no signs at all that labour is remotely iminenet!! Apart from very painful and pressure feeling in the pelvis. Every stomach pain or ache I think "Is it" then usually I just need to toilet. By the way I have been going LOADS!!!! Then I have awful backache, but thats just cos I might have been on my feet a bit too long!!

Ho hum :(


----------



## GossipGirly

I have been going loads too and always get an achey stomach then just need to go!


----------



## MissyMojo

hi ladies - i've been a bit awol lately 

so :Hugs: to everyone, xxxx

hope everyone is doing ok and hanging in there 

:hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Annoying isn't it :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

:hugs: back hun :)


----------



## Kellycool

Hey Missy xx


----------



## Betheney

If I cant reach my cervix is it safe to say nothing is happening anytime soon


----------



## MissyMojo

hey kelly

im not sure betheny :shrug:

i feeel like im just wishing my pregnancy away now - so not enjoying it anymore


----------



## anna matronic

I wouldn't have a clue. I wouldn't know where to start when even trying to find my cervix :haha:

Still 4 weeks to go, so unlikely much happening anyways x x


----------



## Betheney

Ever since finding out baby is engaged I'm symptom spotting like crazy, I have been getting lots of braxton hicks and period type cramps then ill suddenly feel nauseous and think "that was odd maybe I'm going into labour" or ill get sharp pains down low, I've gone insane :-S I know I have 4 weeks but I just feel it's soon. Full moon tomorrow night! Maybe one of us will go tomorrow. I'm checking my undies and toilet paper like crazy too, hoping to spot my plug....... Urgh thank god I'm still working otherwise all day alone with my head would be disastrous.


----------



## Cocobelle

Kelly I can see why you may not get much chance for a bit of nookie, lol, but then again, like you say, today needs to be Ashtons day. Hope he is having a lovely birthday x

Hope all is going well Missy :)

Sophie I am not getting any major signs at all but with 12 days left to go, you would think I would be getting at least one wouldn'tchya? :haha:

Betheney I have not tried to reach my cervix, I don't know why, but I am too scared to poke about in there. I used to check it before I got pregnant so know what it feels like during a normal cycle and how it goes up and down, but have no idea what it is meant to be like during pregnancy. Does anyone know? Should I have a prod?

I don't think my BH;s have increased as I have been getting them for a little while now although I guess a lot more of them are now accompanied by period type mild cramps. I have been getting quite nauseous in the evening which is totally out of character with my pregnancy so far as I never suffered with MS. I can tell I am feeling more uncomfortable, but I am sure that is just a very late pregnancy feeling more than anything else. Herbert is way more active these days and one of his/her turns this morning was actually quite painful, not sure if that happens as they get ready for the big day? 

I was also wondering about the full moon thing and have heard that if you stand facing the moon and rub your belly clockwise it does something to your waters. Do any of you term ladies fancy joining me outside tomorrow evening for a spot of tummy rubbing? :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

i'm doing ok - p'd off with hubby, but nowt new there, and tho im not term i'll give standing outside looking at moon and having a rub a go lol


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> This thing that I had with William is happening with this pregnancy its weird. 3,30am I get up and throw up. Pure acid! I had rennes in me an hour or two befoore as it does normally wake me up the heart burn but then this was so bad I had to run to the loo and throw up there was no stopping it and it was the most vile thing I ever tasted! i know my salami of my pizza was in there the taste . This happened for weeks with william at the same time between 3.30am and 4am! what the hell is that about? this better be a one off i dont want to be up throwing up as well as peeing all night.

I have Acid Reflux all of the time! It is horrible. I think I am just going to burp but then I get :sick: I got up to pee 4 times last night! :growlmad: Normally it is 3 times but I just HAD to wake up and squeeze an extra in there! It is hard getting in an outta bed already!



GossipGirly said:


> hayley try not to worry or stress urself out, will send ur bp up! Im sure he would have said something if he was worried, probs just wants to keep an eye on it.
> 
> I have a term baby cooking inside me as of today, she can come out now if she likes I have been talking to her this morning to try and convince her to come out... "I have lots of pretty things for you if you do, and I promise the food will be nicer and although u wont be snuggly and warm in my amniotic fluid u will get lots of cuddles from daddy and me".
> 
> SAB - Iv heard it really does work, something to do with the sperm getting things going and if the lady is pleased the tensing of the muscles ect can bring on contractions.

Awe! congrats on being Full Term! :happydance: You are Super Cute! LOL I talk to Bryelle too but not about her pretty things! Let me know if that works! :haha:



MissyMojo said:


> hi ladies - i've been a bit awol lately
> 
> so :Hugs: to everyone, xxxx
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok and hanging in there
> 
> :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

:hugs: :kiss: :flower: Right back at you doll! :)



Betheney said:


> If I cant reach my cervix is it safe to say nothing is happening anytime soon

I would like to know this too.



MissyMojo said:


> hey kelly
> 
> im not sure betheny :shrug:
> 
> i feeel like im just wishing my pregnancy away now - so not enjoying it anymore

I am starting to really be miserable myself. I complain about EVERYTHING EVERYDAY! 



Betheney said:


> Ever since finding out baby is engaged I'm symptom spotting like crazy, I have been getting lots of braxton hicks and period type cramps then ill suddenly feel nauseous and think "that was odd maybe I'm going into labour" or ill get sharp pains down low, I've gone insane :-S I know I have 4 weeks but I just feel it's soon. Full moon tomorrow night! Maybe one of us will go tomorrow. I'm checking my undies and toilet paper like crazy too, hoping to spot my plug....... Urgh thank god I'm still working otherwise all day alone with my head would be disastrous.

I am symptom spotting now myself. :haha: I see all of what you guys ahead of me are going through and now I am symptom spotting! I check my undies and the toilet paper EVERY time I go to the bathroom! I will also go to the bathroom to check if I feel like something is coming out! :lol:



Cocobelle said:


> Kelly I can see why you may not get much chance for a bit of nookie, lol, but then again, like you say, today needs to be Ashtons day. Hope he is having a lovely birthday x
> 
> Hope all is going well Missy :)
> 
> Sophie I am not getting any major signs at all but with 12 days left to go, you would think I would be getting at least one wouldn'tchya? :haha:
> 
> Betheney I have not tried to reach my cervix, I don't know why, but I am too scared to poke about in there. I used to check it before I got pregnant so know what it feels like during a normal cycle and how it goes up and down, but have no idea what it is meant to be like during pregnancy. Does anyone know? Should I have a prod?
> 
> I don't think my BH;s have increased as I have been getting them for a little while now although I guess a lot more of them are now accompanied by period type mild cramps. I have been getting quite nauseous in the evening which is totally out of character with my pregnancy so far as I never suffered with MS. I can tell I am feeling more uncomfortable, but I am sure that is just a very late pregnancy feeling more than anything else. Herbert is way more active these days and one of his/her turns this morning was actually quite painful, not sure if that happens as they get ready for the big day?
> 
> I was also wondering about the full moon thing and have heard that if you stand facing the moon and rub your belly clockwise it does something to your waters. Do any of you term ladies fancy joining me outside tomorrow evening for a spot of tummy rubbing? :rofl:

:lol: Have a prod! :haha:

:rofl: Tummy Rubbing Meeting!


----------



## Mei190

Seems like I'm not the only one who is taking notice of every twinge. But I know I am getting my hopes up! 

Got a letter in the mail today saying my last blood test showed I didn't have enough platelets in my FBC however it is nothing to worry about and they want to do it again in 4 weeks time. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Kellycool

Sorry about your hubby peeing you off Missy, nice to see you here again 

I am totally keen for a tummy rubbing, moon spotting, waters breaking session tomorrow night! aroooooooo.......

As for the cervix thing, I dodn't even know we had 2 holes down there (excluding bum) until about 2 years ago so I wouldn;t know where to start!! HAHAHAHA... But I have seen a few threads in the 3rd tri section with ladies mentioning their cervix-envious of their cervix prodding ability everytime!

A friend of mine's little baby girl didnt come out until her mommy went and bought her a brand new special outfit.. haha girls 'ey!


----------



## chella

ShanandBoc said:


> Well we DTD last night after recommendation from our MW.
> 
> Afterwards i felt so much pressure like bubs was gonna pop out and found it hard to sit comftably afterwards.
> 
> This morning, still feel a little like that and have mega lower back pain.
> 
> I wonder if it actually works? Anyone ever found it got things moving?

it did with my 2nd one, lol xx



Happyhayley said:


> I did read online about what extra amniotic fluid means and sometimes it means nothing but sometimes it can mean real problems so I'm freaked out

hope all is fine, sure all is fine thou xxx



majm1241;- thank u hun xxx
[quote="Dragonfly said:


> This thing that I had with William is happening with this pregnancy its weird. 3,30am I get up and throw up. Pure acid! I had rennes in me an hour or two befoore as it does normally wake me up the heart burn but then this was so bad I had to run to the loo and throw up there was no stopping it and it was the most vile thing I ever tasted! i know my salami of my pizza was in there the taste . This happened for weeks with william at the same time between 3.30am and 4am! what the hell is that about? this better be a one off i dont want to be up throwing up as well as peeing all night.

hope it eases, im on loo constant, up n dwn the stairs xx



pichi said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Well we DTD last night after recommendation from our MW.
> 
> Afterwards i felt so much pressure like bubs was gonna pop out and found it hard to sit comftably afterwards.
> 
> This morning, still feel a little like that and have mega lower back pain.
> 
> I wonder if it actually works? Anyone ever found it got things moving?
> 
> i was wondering this too but just now i really can't stand the thought of DTD because its overly sensitive down there :cry:Click to expand...

 i havnt dtd since feb lol poor hubby x


----------



## Kellycool

In the spirtit of Ahton's birthday, a couple pics of him a few minutes old-maybe this babba will feel the nostalgia and come tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## anna matronic

Hope eveyone is well this afternoon :)

The lady who used to work in our local beauty parlour does home visits now. So I have just had a pregnancy pamper. A full facial, shoulder, arm and leg massage. Was wonderful and I just want to sleep now. Was £30 and would highly reccommend it just for total relaxation feel good purposes :)


----------



## MissyMojo

aww so cute kelly

wish someone would come give me a full massage the lot!!


----------



## majm1241

Mei190 said:


> Seems like I'm not the only one who is taking notice of every twinge. But I know I am getting my hopes up!
> 
> Got a letter in the mail today saying my last blood test showed I didn't have enough platelets in my FBC however it is nothing to worry about and they want to do it again in 4 weeks time. Hope everything is okay!

What are the platelets? :blush: :hugs:



Kellycool said:


> In the spirtit of Ahton's birthday, a couple pics of him a few minutes old-maybe this babba will feel the nostalgia and come tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 128357
> 
> 
> View attachment 128358

Such Beautiful Pictures! :kiss:



anna matronic said:


> Hope eveyone is well this afternoon :)
> 
> The lady who used to work in our local beauty parlour does home visits now. So I have just had a pregnancy pamper. A full facial, shoulder, arm and leg massage. Was wonderful and I just want to sleep now. Was £30 and would highly reccommend it just for total relaxation feel good purposes :)

I had Mark rub my back for an hour last night while he watched tv in bed. :cloud9: He rubs and then I will reward him! :haha: :blush:


----------



## anna matronic

She didn't do my back as can't lay on front and couldn't be arsed to lean forward. So she is coming in 2 weeks and might have one then as Chunk will be here :wohoo:

TMI April :rofl:

All this talk of DTD, if only, I do have a friend I could call if I was desperate (that sound terrible doesn't it!!) but we are very good friends who I trust with my life and he's said he will step up if needed (plus I think shagging a pregnant lady is a bit of a fantasy)

To be honest, now I haven't had it I am not missing it. Am worried I might never want it again :(

April am not often jealous of people with their OH's but I am now you say Mark massaged you for ages :)


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: :blush: Sorry about that! :lol:

He normally HATES rubbing my back but likes the after rewards! :rofl: Last night was the longest he has rubbed so he super deserved it I assume! :lol:

Shoot, friends with benefits if it means to help Chunk come, go for it! :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

just wanted to share a bump progression - eek

25, 30, 36weeks
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/jo-bumps1.png


----------



## SilasLove

ShanandBoc said:


> Well we DTD last night after recommendation from our MW.
> 
> Afterwards i felt so much pressure like bubs was gonna pop out and found it hard to sit comftably afterwards.
> 
> This morning, still feel a little like that and have mega lower back pain.
> 
> I wonder if it actually works? Anyone ever found it got things moving?

Honestly, I had sex throughout my entire pregnancy with no problems with my son. I don't know if it helped or not for sure, but I was checked at 37 weeks and was 4cm 100% effaced. I went a week longer before my doctor swept my membranes, had sex that night, and not even 10 minutes after having sex I got labor pains. :wacko: I time my contractions, and ended up going to L&D. Granted I was in labor for over 15 hours, but my son was born the next day. :thumbup:

About the cervix - I hate the doctors going up there, can't imagine checking it myself. I would probably damage something! :|

Kind of crampy today, and babes feels really heavy. But I have convinced myself we are definitely going overdue this time - or near there.

But I am in for some belly rubbin under the moon! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoo for belly rubbing under the moon :D


----------



## Dragonfly

omg theres to much to quote here. Was just popping in to see how everyone was,. I am freezing and sitting here on me own as Darren and william are out again. Had a bad day with tantrum child. He just wasnt in good form unless he is out and about and since i am finding it hard to walk with spd and pissing rain that wasnt on. So he is at his grans and will eat her out of house and home i bet. Baby quieter today. I hope i dont have that throwing up thing again in middle of the night i mentioned earlier.


----------



## SilasLove

DF - Enjoy your time hon! And hopefully the throwing up wont continue this time around.


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi ladies I'm on my phone so can't catch up, just going away this wknd to visit family so no doubt will have pages to catch up on. U never know there might be some sparklers on the scene when I get bk home x


----------



## MissyMojo

have a nce weekend gossip


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> Sorry about your hubby peeing you off Missy, nice to see you here again
> 
> I am totally keen for a tummy rubbing, moon spotting, waters breaking session tomorrow night! aroooooooo.......
> 
> As for the cervix thing, I dodn't even know we had 2 holes down there (excluding bum) until about 2 years ago so I wouldn;t know where to start!! HAHAHAHA... But I have seen a few threads in the 3rd tri section with ladies mentioning their cervix-envious of their cervix prodding ability everytime!
> 
> A friend of mine's little baby girl didnt come out until her mommy went and bought her a brand new special outfit.. haha girls 'ey!

Lol im jus the same wouldnt hav a clue xx



anna matronic said:


> Hope eveyone is well this afternoon :)
> 
> The lady who used to work in our local beauty parlour does home visits now. So I have just had a pregnancy pamper. A full facial, shoulder, arm and leg massage. Was wonderful and I just want to sleep now. Was £30 and would highly reccommend it just for total relaxation feel good purposes :)




anna matronic said:


> She didn't do my back as can't lay on front and couldn't be arsed to lean forward. So she is coming in 2 weeks and might have one then as Chunk will be here :wohoo:
> 
> TMI April :rofl:
> 
> All this talk of DTD, if only, I do have a friend I could call if I was desperate (that sound terrible doesn't it!!) but we are very good friends who I trust with my life and he's said he will step up if needed (plus I think shagging a pregnant lady is a bit of a fantasy)
> 
> To be honest, now I haven't had it I am not missing it. Am worried I might never want it again :(
> 
> April am not often jealous of people with their OH's but I am now you say Mark massaged you for ages :)


Like my feet bein done but not back jus dont enjoy it, im odd lol, 
Lol like ur part about special friend xxXXX


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> DF - Enjoy your time hon! And hopefully the throwing up wont continue this time around.

I feel a bit lonely. :cry: house is clean, well I could do more in the kitchen only dont feel like it and wish I had someone to actually talk to in person that wasnt darren or william.


----------



## chella

whats moon rubbing ?


----------



## Happyhayley

I read all about the moon. Dont really think I'm a believer but I'll try it for fun I think. In this theroy do you actually have to see the moon like go outside? because its cold outside haha.


----------



## Dragonfly

To do with gravitational pull of the moon which suppose to effect woman around their due date. I still think baby comes when its ready and not before. Only because i gear myself up for over due as last time i tried it all.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF - Enjoy your time hon! And hopefully the throwing up wont continue this time around.
> 
> I feel a bit lonely. :cry: house is clean, well I could do more in the kitchen only dont feel like it and wish I had someone to actually talk to in person that wasnt darren or william.Click to expand...

Aw DF :hugs:. I know exactly what you mean though! Honestly, I don't get breaks from Joseph. I mean, it may sound terrible to complain about that but we are literally together 24/7, nearly 365 days a year. Not that I don't want to be or anything .. just would like an hour to myself, maybe talk it up with some friends. But knowing me, if he did go somewhere I would be stuck at home, alone, fiddling my thumbs. It would just be nice to have that option though. 



Happyhayley said:


> I read all about the moon. Dont really think I'm a believer but I'll try it for fun I think. In this theroy do you actually have to see the moon like go outside? because its cold outside haha.

:haha: I love it! I really haven't any idea, don't know much about it. But hey I am up for anything .. even the cold! :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Was a long time before he went to his grans with Darren. And since new baby on the way we wanted to get him used to it as I cant have two stuck to me all day. He is independent and dosnt seem to miss me much anwyay and only away for an hour or two. I used to think it was great as i got showers but then turned in to cleaning the whole house and being wreaked. And I have nmo one I can call and have an adult chat with . My so called bud moved far away and dosnt speak to me any more, i got fed up calling her and no answer and then send me message apologising saying she would call, that was last month and she still hasnt so i give up she is to busy anyway for me. And I dont want to go to toddler groups I get judged enough by my family, have little time for them. I was offered one of them ones that come and help me from my HV like a friend person but I was a bit peed off she had them on to me as i didnt know who it would be coming down and i didnt fancy being judged by a stranger or worse having to entertain someone i dont know because i have no friends like some loner. 

sigh :(


----------



## pichi

hey girls. it was my last day of work today and at the end of my shift i got a nice little surprise ...

they gave me £100! 

i can't believe that's me finished work for 9 whole months! it's still not sunk in!

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## you&me

Ooooohhh Vaniila who is due on the 3rd...her waters went today :happydance: Just seen a thread about it...these Sparkler's are starting to arrive quickly now!!

That was really nice of your work pichi :thumbup:

I will be absent for a few days as we are moving house tomorrow and not having cable installed until Monday.

I just want to :sleep: so badly right now, I am sore, achy and very tired...but it will all be worth it, we have a week in our new house before baby comes :happydance:


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> Was a long time before he went to his grans with Darren. And since new baby on the way we wanted to get him used to it as I cant have two stuck to me all day. He is independent and dosnt seem to miss me much anwyay and only away for an hour or two. I used to think it was great as i got showers but then turned in to cleaning the whole house and being wreaked. And I have nmo one I can call and have an adult chat with . My so called bud moved far away and dosnt speak to me any more, i got fed up calling her and no answer and then send me message apologising saying she would call, that was last month and she still hasnt so i give up she is to busy anyway for me. And I dont want to go to toddler groups I get judged enough by my family, have little time for them. I was offered one of them ones that come and help me from my HV like a friend person but I was a bit peed off she had them on to me as i didnt know who it would be coming down and i didnt fancy being judged by a stranger or worse having to entertain someone i dont know because i have no friends like some loner.
> 
> sigh :(

Hi df - it must be a shame that ur friend who moved away has stopped contact, why would they judge u at toddler group ? i went once wid my 2nd and never went back as they were so clicky i felt so alone and id jus lost my sister so didnt help!! xx



pichi said:


> hey girls. it was my last day of work today and at the end of my shift i got a nice little surprise ...
> 
> they gave me £100!
> 
> i can't believe that's me finished work for 9 whole months! it's still not sunk in!
> 
> hope everyone is well xx


Wow thats not bad , enjoy ur time off and enjoy bein mummy xxx hope all is good, im not bad bearin up xx


----------



## pichi

thanks Chella- i've been fine too. in fact if i hadn't had a weeks holiday to take i think i'd be still at work next week!


----------



## Dragonfly

chella said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Was a long time before he went to his grans with Darren. And since new baby on the way we wanted to get him used to it as I cant have two stuck to me all day. He is independent and dosnt seem to miss me much anwyay and only away for an hour or two. I used to think it was great as i got showers but then turned in to cleaning the whole house and being wreaked. And I have nmo one I can call and have an adult chat with . My so called bud moved far away and dosnt speak to me any more, i got fed up calling her and no answer and then send me message apologising saying she would call, that was last month and she still hasnt so i give up she is to busy anyway for me. And I dont want to go to toddler groups I get judged enough by my family, have little time for them. I was offered one of them ones that come and help me from my HV like a friend person but I was a bit peed off she had them on to me as i didnt know who it would be coming down and i didnt fancy being judged by a stranger or worse having to entertain someone i dont know because i have no friends like some loner.
> 
> sigh :(
> 
> Hi df - it must be a shame that ur friend who moved away has stopped contact, why would they judge u at toddler group ? i went once wid my 2nd and never went back as they were so clicky i felt so alone and id jus lost my sister so didnt help!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> They are very nosy here and just dont know how to let any one get on with anything. Its like being questioned by some judge when you go near other parents, asking why I do this and that and getting offended because I dont do this and that. Then telling me I will make a rod out of my own back and disagreeing with everything I do. All that and I havnt asked of commented on anything they do as I wouldnt dare be so pass remarkable I have manners and respect every parent makes different decisions they dont. Thats also why I have no friends. I dont like to be made to feel like I am stupid or doing something wrong when I know I am not . Even my own family dont come near me any more. My only friend who dosnt bother with me any more at least excepted me. I find it hard to be excepted in such a close minded place where I am sick of explaining myself.Click to expand...


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay! I made it to my last day at work! :happydance: My feet are enormous and I ache all over but I did it! I even managed a day of theatre, felt good although I will have forgotten everything when I get back.


----------



## weezyweu

Thanks for all your support over paranoir, I am positive baby ok now am concerned something will happen in labour and I will lose Leo. That paranoid wont even write his name on christmas gift tags etc. Was never like thios with my other two.

DF is there any other group you could go to to meet any friends. I must admit I have work friends but no one else but has never bothere me at all. i have always been a loner!!!

Good luck to Vanilla to all the moon rubbers i'm there with you all. Have seen a few threads previously where it has worked!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Was a long time before he went to his grans with Darren. And since new baby on the way we wanted to get him used to it as I cant have two stuck to me all day. He is independent and dosnt seem to miss me much anwyay and only away for an hour or two. I used to think it was great as i got showers but then turned in to cleaning the whole house and being wreaked. And I have nmo one I can call and have an adult chat with . My so called bud moved far away and dosnt speak to me any more, i got fed up calling her and no answer and then send me message apologising saying she would call, that was last month and she still hasnt so i give up she is to busy anyway for me. And I dont want to go to toddler groups I get judged enough by my family, have little time for them. I was offered one of them ones that come and help me from my HV like a friend person but I was a bit peed off she had them on to me as i didnt know who it would be coming down and i didnt fancy being judged by a stranger or worse having to entertain someone i dont know because i have no friends like some loner.
> 
> sigh :(

The sad thing is that my OH wouldn't even consider taking Joseph off without me going along. He would probably have a cow if I seriously suggested such a thing. Of course, he doesn't go off often by himself either, so he is most always here to help when he isn't working. But it just isn't the same. Don't know what is going to happen with 2 little ones - suppose we will adjust.

I have a few friends with children, but honestly? Their kids kind of drive me insane. Sounds horrible to say, but would almost rather their kids not come around - especially if I wanted to visit after my child was gone. What would be the point? Now that I am on the worst friend to have list, I will carry on. :haha:



pichi said:


> hey girls. it was my last day of work today and at the end of my shift i got a nice little surprise ...
> 
> they gave me £100!
> 
> i can't believe that's me finished work for 9 whole months! it's still not sunk in!
> 
> hope everyone is well xx

Thats great hon! Very nice of them! Hope you enjoy your 9 months off! (as I am sure you will!!!!)


----------



## pichi

SilasLove said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> hey girls. it was my last day of work today and at the end of my shift i got a nice little surprise ...
> 
> they gave me £100!
> 
> i can't believe that's me finished work for 9 whole months! it's still not sunk in!
> 
> hope everyone is well xx
> 
> Thats great hon! Very nice of them! Hope you enjoy your 9 months off! (as I am sure you will!!!!)Click to expand...

thanks hun. i'm sure i will enjoy my 'holiday' from work - i just can't wait to have my wee one here now :baby:


----------



## SilasLove

Also, congrats to Vanilla, and to you pinklizzy for finishing up work.


----------



## MissyMojo

how long to belly rub under the moon>> its a bit nippy - even in cyprus


----------



## anna matronic

Girls I think my waters have leaked again. But I am not sure. Just went to toilet and sat on toilet for a bit to make sure it was all out :haha: anyway wiped myself and went and say down nex thing I I know water has dripped out I could feel it running down my bum :haha: it has soaked through my knickers, trousers and on to sofa. Has trickled out a few times since, it is totally clear even got mum to have a look at my underwear ad trousers she says its deffo not wee. Doesn't smell and doesn't have discharge White to it.

Argh dunno whether to ring labour ward or leave it for a bit a am going to hospital in the morning and see if anythig comes if it?? Am not panicking like I did first time cos I'm happy if labour starts.

Help advice anything!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

weezyweu said:


> Thanks for all your support over paranoir, I am positive baby ok now am concerned something will happen in labour and I will lose Leo. That paranoid wont even write his name on christmas gift tags etc. Was never like thios with my other two.
> 
> DF is there any other group you could go to to meet any friends. I must admit I have work friends but no one else but has never bothere me at all. i have always been a loner!!!
> 
> Good luck to Vanilla to all the moon rubbers i'm there with you all. Have seen a few threads previously where it has worked!!!

I dont want to go to these groups, there arnt any in my area anyway and I have no transport. They are all the same full of nosey bitches that cant except any parent who does something different and their kids are always nasty to mine. William is nice and wants to play their kids are hostile and selfish. Glad he dosnt mind though as I think he will have to get used to that sort of attitude around here. Last woman I met at the hospital whos child was playing with mine started on me like I was some bad mum because my child was the youngest and didnt have a dummy or a bottle. She was appalled. Why had I never given him one oh the poor child she said. Yes they are gobby here! and my family where like that till they all up and went when i didnt listen to their advice. 

Sorry to moan on and on its just peeing me off now and i am hormonal tonight. I am peed off with my judgemental stubborn bitchy mum who hasnt asked me ever how I was in my pregnancy or how anything has went I havnt spoken to her in months apart from snapping on the phone when I call for my dad. :nope:my brother i havnt spoke to in months since he insulted my son and tried to make out he was special needs or something. 

My son today couldn't reach the pedals of his new jeep so he gets a plank of wood and puts it on the floor of the jeep and now can reach the pedals to drive! this is why i dont appreciate my family who dont see my son at all seeing him and making out he is stupid / :growlmad: he is far from it and smarter than them by the looks of it. 

I shall try not think about them after baby is born and if they come and see baby or not as it will piss me off, try and get on with it I suppose.


----------



## SilasLove

AM - I would call your doctor just to be sure. Granted, since you are full-term and all it wont be as big a deal and everything. But they may want to be sure it is your water? Hmm, but its up to you girly. Could just wait to see if you start having some contractions.

As for me, I have having some SERIOUS back pain today and a lot of contractions. Nothing too painful or anything, but 1 I had to stop to breathe through as it was a bit intense. Don't want to get my hopes up or anything :haha: but who knows? Eh .. I wish having babies was a lot easier. Like God tells you your having your baby on November 10th, and that baby has NO CHANCE of coming any other day!!! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Girls I think my waters have leaked again. But I am not sure. Just went to toilet and sat on toilet for a bit to make sure it was all out :haha: anyway wiped myself and went and say down nex thing I I know water has dripped out I could feel it running down my bum :haha: it has soaked through my knickers, trousers and on to sofa. Has trickled out a few times since, it is totally clear even got mum to have a look at my underwear ad trousers she says its deffo not wee. Doesn't smell and doesn't have discharge White to it.
> 
> Argh dunno whether to ring labour ward or leave it for a bit a am going to hospital in the morning and see if anythig comes if it?? Am not panicking like I did first time cos I'm happy if labour starts.
> 
> Help advice anything!!!!!!!

call them tell them and they will tell you to come up tp them. I have some discharge and its clear , soaks through pants but not enough to drip if if you get me. That i think is just discharge . And since you have leaked already i would go asap.


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies :hi:

Kelly what cute pictues of newborn Ashton, he was lovely!

Sophie, I would LOVE a bit of a pamper right now, I also might need my own 'mates with benefits' as hubby is refusing to DTD in case he traumatises Herbert :haha:

You have a lovely bump Missy, it has really changed shape in the last pic.

Have a lovely weekend GG.

DF there are loads of other different activities and groups you can join once little one comes along that will be good for you, William and baby. Baby massage, buggy fit, tumble tots to name just a few. I know it is hard when you don't know anyone but you seem quite a chatty person so I am sure it wouldn't take long before you fit right in and I bet people don't judge you as much as you think they do.

Congrats on finishing work Pichi and Lizzy, ML is fabby!

I hope the move goes well Danni, I know its hard but try not to over do it!

Weezy, you are not alone in your paranoia honey, I am exactly the same. When I wake in teh morning I dare hardly breath until I have felt Herbert move and I am having to try really hard to banish all my silly (and I know they are silly) fears about labour from my head. 

Loving that we have a whole little group of belly rubbers for tomorrow evening although don't you do it Hayley, you have a section booked!

Good luck Vaniila, I hope you are soon cuddling your little one in your arms!

AFM: Had two cups of RLT today, I am getting brave now! Have had a totally lazy day, tomorrow night hubby is taking me out for dinner as you never know, it could be our last free weekend! I will have to do the rubbing afterwards as I don't want to miss out of a yummy meal :rofl:


----------



## MissyMojo

AM - ring the labour ward and ask for some advice - they may say wait til your getting contractions too, but better to have asked them .. 

DF - ur lo sound like a clever lil boy - and if ur family cant see that, then theyre losing out :hug:

silaslove :hugs: to the ouchy pains n contractions


----------



## Cocobelle

Sorry, I must have taken so long to type my post mine must have crossed over, sorry :)

Sophie as the others have said, call the hospital and explain what has happened and that you have an appointment in the morning. Good luck hun x


----------



## pichi

id phone up too hun


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocobelle said:


> DF there are loads of other different activities and groups you can join once little one comes along that will be good for you, William and baby. Baby massage, buggy fit, tumble tots to name just a few. I know it is hard when you don't know anyone but you seem quite a chatty person so I am sure it wouldn't take long before you fit right in and I bet people don't judge you as much as you think they do.

Everyone knows me of knows who I am related to. sometimes I dont have a dam clue who they are yet they know me. Not in a bad way of course but its the type of place if you dont know what your at ask someone else they will. and there are none of them groups here they are miles away in another city they barely have numbers for the breastfeeding one which no one goes near. And I dont fit in as I breastfeed and like attachment parenting this is a no no here. :dohh:I dont even fit in with my family. So I go on alone and dont speak to any one.


----------



## anna matronic

I just can't tell if it is discharge or not and cos of the doubt that was put in my mind last time I just don't know. I have has the odd twinge in the last half hour though but nothing significant. I also had the worst number 2 earlier aswell proper clear put and wouldn't flush (sorry tmi!!) plus have felt very flueu all afternoon, was under a duvet freezing but is 22 degrees in our house. 

I've had discharge I know when it's that but this feels different, like last time I just knew I guess. And it is proper watery and leaks through everything. Discharge only ever goes on my underwear. 

Symptom spotting time :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Have called busy baby night as all midwives are busy!! Waiting for them to call back. I think I have a bit of a stomach ache but to be honest I also think I am imagining it :haha:

god I am so not ready if this is it my bag is half packed and I unpacke chunks bag!!!

Still trickling out a little bit.


----------



## pichi

sounds gross but does it smell of anything?


----------



## SilasLove

Woo Anna - if you were getting these contractions I am having today you may just be in for it tonight :haha:. No, but seriously! I know you feel as if you are not ready, but I hope this is it for ya girly! Just so you have to avoid induction. ;)


----------



## hinkybinky

Oooh, Soph, with any luck you will not have to be induced after all :) Fullmoontastic!

As long as the fluid is clear and you feel ok I'd try and get some rest. If it is your waters then your contractions might start tonight or tomorrow and you are going to need the sleep! You can finish packing your bag in the morning.

Obviously if nothing happens in the next day or so they'll want to think about inducing you anyway cos of infection, but would be cool if your body can do it naturally and avoid the intervention.

Anyway, good luck, I'm very excited for you. If anything happens overnight feel free to text me x


----------



## anna matronic

Erm no doesn't smell, deffo not discharge smell, but didn't really smell overly sweet either.


----------



## pichi

apparently your waters will have a smell... what smell i'm not so sure off :shrug: but shouldn't smell of Urine (obviously)


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> weezyweu said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support over paranoir, I am positive baby ok now am concerned something will happen in labour and I will lose Leo. That paranoid wont even write his name on christmas gift tags etc. Was never like thios with my other two.
> 
> DF is there any other group you could go to to meet any friends. I must admit I have work friends but no one else but has never bothere me at all. i have always been a loner!!!
> 
> Good luck to Vanilla to all the moon rubbers i'm there with you all. Have seen a few threads previously where it has worked!!!
> 
> I dont want to go to these groups, there arnt any in my area anyway and I have no transport. They are all the same full of nosey bitches that cant except any parent who does something different and their kids are always nasty to mine. William is nice and wants to play their kids are hostile and selfish. Glad he dosnt mind though as I think he will have to get used to that sort of attitude around here. Last woman I met at the hospital whos child was playing with mine started on me like I was some bad mum because my child was the youngest and didnt have a dummy or a bottle. She was appalled. Why had I never given him one oh the poor child she said. Yes they are gobby here! and my family where like that till they all up and went when i didnt listen to their advice.
> 
> Sorry to moan on and on its just peeing me off now and i am hormonal tonight. I am peed off with my judgemental stubborn bitchy mum who hasnt asked me ever how I was in my pregnancy or how anything has went I havnt spoken to her in months apart from snapping on the phone when I call for my dad. :nope:my brother i havnt spoke to in months since he insulted my son and tried to make out he was special needs or something.
> 
> My son today couldn't reach the pedals of his new jeep so he gets a plank of wood and puts it on the floor of the jeep and now can reach the pedals to drive! this is why i dont appreciate my family who dont see my son at all seeing him and making out he is stupid / :growlmad: he is far from it and smarter than them by the looks of it.
> 
> I shall try not think about them after baby is born and if they come and see baby or not as it will piss me off, try and get on with it I suppose.Click to expand...

You do what u feel is right, everyone brings their children up different, its the simular way dwn here, if ur not the same u dont fit in, shame ur family is missing out on a super lil boy and ur soon to be new baby xxx take care xx

Soph - fingers x u may not hav to hav induction as this is what i was like with ellesse my 1st, hearing about ur bag i need my bag finished off and tinks too , good luck and keep us posted xxxx:happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> apparently your waters will have a smell... what smell i'm not so sure off :shrug: but shouldn't smell of Urine (obviously)

I can't explain it. It doesn't smell of nothing (like Id run my underwear under the tap!!) but doesn't have a strong smell either but is more sweet than anything, just not strong.

Well nothing happening now really :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

Apparently they can smell like semen


----------



## anna matronic

Betheney said:


> Apparently they can smell like semen

I've forgotten what that smells like :cry:

Have heard that before though :) xx


----------



## Betheney

lol anna

I just DTD with hubbt so lets see if combined with a fullmoon we can get a baby out of it.


----------



## anna matronic

Well hospital haven't called back and I've been asleep past hour am so tired might just go to bed and then go to hospital appoinment as normal in the morning.

I have been getting twinges but don't think they are anything.

Night night ladies will update tomorrow xxxx


----------



## majm1241

you&me said:


> Ooooohhh Vaniila who is due on the 3rd...her waters went today :happydance: Just seen a thread about it...these Sparkler's are starting to arrive quickly now!!
> 
> That was really nice of your work pichi :thumbup:
> 
> I will be absent for a few days as we are moving house tomorrow and not having cable installed until Monday.
> 
> I just want to :sleep: so badly right now, I am sore, achy and very tired...but it will all be worth it, we have a week in our new house before baby comes :happydance:

Good Luck Vanilla! :hugs:

Have fun moving hon! :hugs:



pichi said:


> hey girls. it was my last day of work today and at the end of my shift i got a nice little surprise ...
> 
> they gave me £100!
> 
> i can't believe that's me finished work for 9 whole months! it's still not sunk in!
> 
> hope everyone is well xx

Yay Congrats! :happydance:



pinklizzy said:


> Yay! I made it to my last day at work! :happydance: My feet are enormous and I ache all over but I did it! I even managed a day of theatre, felt good although I will have forgotten everything when I get back.

Congrats to you too Hon! :happydance:



weezyweu said:


> Thanks for all your support over paranoir, I am positive baby ok now am concerned something will happen in labour and I will lose Leo. That paranoid wont even write his name on christmas gift tags etc. Was never like thios with my other two.
> 
> DF is there any other group you could go to to meet any friends. I must admit I have work friends but no one else but has never bothere me at all. i have always been a loner!!!
> 
> Good luck to Vanilla to all the moon rubbers i'm there with you all. Have seen a few threads previously where it has worked!!!

I think we all get paranoid! :hugs: I'm sure your LO will be just fine though Love! :hugs:



SilasLove said:


> AM - I would call your doctor just to be sure. Granted, since you are full-term and all it wont be as big a deal and everything. But they may want to be sure it is your water? Hmm, but its up to you girly. Could just wait to see if you start having some contractions.
> 
> As for me, I have having some SERIOUS back pain today and a lot of contractions. Nothing too painful or anything, but 1 I had to stop to breathe through as it was a bit intense. Don't want to get my hopes up or anything :haha: but who knows? Eh .. I wish having babies was a lot easier. Like God tells you your having your baby on November 10th, and that baby has NO CHANCE of coming any other day!!! :haha:

GL Hon! :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> Evening ladies :hi:
> AFM: Had two cups of RLT today, I am getting brave now! Have had a totally lazy day, tomorrow night hubby is taking me out for dinner as you never know, it could be our last free weekend! I will have to do the rubbing afterwards as I don't want to miss out of a yummy meal :rofl:

:haha:

I need to get me some of that RLT!



GossipGirly said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my phone so can't catch up, just going away this wknd to visit family so no doubt will have pages to catch up on. U never know there might be some sparklers on the scene when I get bk home x

Have a great Weekend Love! :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> just wanted to share a bump progression - eek
> 
> 25, 30, 36weeks
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Bump%20pics/jo-bumps1.png

You look Great Love! :hugs:



anna matronic said:


> Have called busy baby night as all midwives are busy!! Waiting for them to call back. I think I have a bit of a stomach ache but to be honest I also think I am imagining it :haha:
> 
> god I am so not ready if this is it my bag is half packed and I unpacke chunks bag!!!
> 
> Still trickling out a little bit.

GL! How exciting! :D


----------



## anna matronic

I'm still hear April :( Mainly cos my hospital is rubbish. So unimpressed that they haven't called back. It is half 12 now so am not gonna call them and am off to bed, either to be woken by something exciting or heartburn! I have the hospital at 11am anyway so will discuss it then and tell them how shit they are in "emergencies"


----------



## majm1241

I hope they call you back! :growlmad: I HATE that crap!!! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations Vaniilla!!! :hugs: She had her baby today! 5 Hour Labor! :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/443531-waters-broke.html


----------



## Betheney

Hope they call you back soon!

I am not having tightenings at all so DTD didn't work but I am having a massive pressure in like my vagina...... Baby must of dropped more.


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations lindsey3010!!! :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats vanilla!!! :)

AFM, went to my nst and they checked the fluids and they are low again. They were going to have me go have the baby today, but my dr wanted to give thing until the morning(my bp is on the borderline of being too high, but im also swelling, so they are concerned). Hopefully I get there tomorrow and will be coming out with a baby in the next couple of days, Im tired of doing this limbo BS and Im starting to get concerned for my lo's well being. I will update in the morning!


----------



## rowleypolie

we are getting babies all the time now! sounds like you will be next beauty! 

i had my appointment today and there is nothing new to report- still have 2 weeks and i am beginning to think i could take the 2 weeks and add another before baby shows her face! its ok though because the thought of having 2 kids right now is still scaring me! Found out none of our family will be coming for the birth or anytime after- so I have to prepare to do it all alone- the one disadvantage to moving away from home! I do have wonderful friends that will take care of me if needed but other than that its just going to be life as usual!


----------



## anna matronic

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Baby tomorrow Teal sooooo exciting :wohoo:

I saw on your fb if you were in the UK they wouldn't be concerned, the lowest AFI here is 5cm. But the BP and swelling is not good, maybe best to get her out now. My consultant is inducing me cos of my BP. I have noticed it gets quite a few people in the end :(

AFM, can you believe they didn't call me back? I am outraged!!Going to have words when I get to hospital a little later. Now if my waters did leak, how can they check as it was a good few hours ago!

I have been awake since just before 5am. We have just had the most tremendous rain storm!! I opened the back door and watched it, wow, out garden started to flood :D

I laid in bed for about half an hour and had this almighty urge to get up and sort out baby stuff (nesting??) Am back in bed now. Had 2 stomach cramp pains but that was it. Nothing significant in my eyes.

So look like I'll be waiting till my appointment Monday to get my date :(

Is my dads bday oday so would have been cool if Chunk made an appearence (and probs really annoyed my dad) :haha:


----------



## majm1241

BHB, I can't wait until your update!!! :D Sounds like She'll be here SOON!!! GL Hon! :hugs:

RP, sorry about no family coming. :( That has to be a bit ruff. :hugs:

AM, WOW!!! Do you know who took the message???!!! I would make a huge complaint!!! :growlmad: GL Hon! :hugs: oh, I LOVE Thunderstorms!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

morning girls

gl BHB
AM - give them hell
Rowlie - sorry ur family wont be around

my oh has just come in from a 24hr shift, so gone to bed - so im gonna laze on the sofa


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Rowley, if i were able to(and not about to pop myself lol) I would help you :) Thats one thing im worried about if dh goes active duty in the army, moving away from home. I miss my mom a lot already and i only live an hour away from her! ha ha.

AM, I would throw the biggest bitch fit EVER lol. As for the fluids thing, 5 here is when its really critical apparently, but because they are getting lower and lower everytime i get monitored they are concerned. Especially since her cord is all bunch up around her hands and face(my odd and stubborn child). But i keep having symptoms of pre-eclampsia come and go, so thats what has really got them freaked.

Majm, thanks! Im really excited, but scared all at once.

Missy, thanks as well! Hope all is well on your end and bubs is doing good! My dh had to do a 24 hr shift for a job site once before....it was hell for him and I just let him sleep while I watched The Big Bang Theory(hilarious show if you ladies ever watch it. lol)


----------



## MissyMojo

my oh works at last 1 24hr shift a week - joys of being an army medic, so im used to filling my time on my own x 

bubs is still behaving :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Thats good :) Thankfully my husband doesnt want to do the medic field in the army, but he does want to do MP's so its going to be interesting.


----------



## Mei190

wow the babies are coming now! congrats vanilla :D
BHB: Good luck, I hope it all pans out for you.
AM: I would give your hospital hell. They shouldn't be allowed to ignore you. 

I have been awake several times in the night with my wrists hurting as I went out last night in the cold, biggo mistake, I am paying for it majorly this morning :(


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations to Vaniila and Lindsey3010 and welcome to world little sparklers!!!

Sophie, I really hope you give your hospital what for when you go in this morning, I know that you are technically term now so its not such a big deal when waters go but because of your history, you would think they would be keen to check you over just in case. I know that because of Herbert being so unstable in the past, the minute my waters go or I have any signs that I may be in labour, they have told me to go straight in just so they can check all is well to proceed as normal. Annoying as I did hope to stay in teh comfort of my home for as long as possible, but sometimes some of us need extra checking and I would have thought that would apply to you too.

BHB, I hope you are not kept too much longer waiting to see when you will give birth. It must get quite tedious having to keep going to and fro from teh hospital. On teh plus side, they can't be too worried or they would have you in for monitoring. They booked me in within minutes last Monday when they were worried about Herbert's position. 

To everyone else, hope you have a nice and relaxing Saturday. I have no idea what to do today, might try and see if I can drag hubby off to Kiddicare as it is not that far from us. The only thing we still have not got is a little rocker/bouncer chair as I have not seen one that I really like that gets good reviews. Any recs?


----------



## Dragonfly

What did lindsey have I cant see that update in here? congrats to vanilla and everyone else seems to be dropping really soon to! now I am nervous as I am constantly looking at tickers to see how many days they are apart from me as we are all so close. eeek! no signs here just the feeling of needing to pooh alot but then theres not much room down there. I am dreading next sat what if i go into labour and theres a vintage car rally on here they shut off all routes for residents so we have to get out some other way thats not by car! to many cars will be here for rally and guests. I hope it stays in there then.


----------



## pichi

is the rally during the day? or night?


----------



## pinklizzy

Back from MW and BP is ok now-thank god for finishing work! Bubs is still breech though so MW thinks that after my scan and consultant app they will book me in for an elective section at 39 weeks :wacko::nope:
Still going to keep trying to turn LO and he/she isn't engaged so hopefully there is still room and time for that. Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## pichi

get bouncing on the birthing ball! lol :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> is the rally during the day? or night?

during the day and for about 4 hours. I maybe ok though just fretting lol someone did have a home birth up here last month she lives in the cottage in courtyard, dont think they would have made it in time to hospital so had to be here. I admire her though, would love to only would be scared. Wouldnt want my son to see me in pain thats the big reason really for no home birth. He wouldnt understand and would scare him.


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> is the rally during the day? or night?
> 
> during the day and for about 4 hours. I maybe ok though just fretting lol someone did have a home birth up here last month she lives in the cottage in courtyard, dont think they would have made it in time to hospital so had to be here. I admire her though, would love to only would be scared. Wouldnt want my son to see me in pain thats the big reason really for no home birth. He wouldnt understand and would scare him.Click to expand...


yeah that's understandable. I think for my 2nd I'd like to have a water birth but never really felt confident enough in trying for a home birth.

i just like to know that if god forbid anything did go wrong i'd be in the right place you know?


----------



## Dragonfly

I am not against it for any mum my gran had them as she had several children to look after. She had my aunt home birth who was 10lbs! wow. trooper. But I would be freaking in case baby needed medical attention and I wasnt able to get to hospital in time i couldn't forgive myself then. Still more to the fact I dont want my son to hear or see his mum in that way he would panic and cry. Few hours away and home again with baby will be ok with me. Hopefully i wont be in to long.


----------



## pichi

im hoping i'm not in for long either- hate hospitals ¬___¬ or at least staying in them for long periods of time


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies!
16 pages since I last came on - I have been super busy all day yesterday and then ended the day finding out my best mates Dad had died that evening :(

I have read through everything - just haven't got the time too really 'catch up' right now ... Just sending you all love and hugs - and I see we have 2 more sparkler boys too! .. But Beccis girl not been updated - go team :pink: !! :haha:

Hopefully get too have proper catch up asap :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lol x x x


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont get why people feel the need to peer in through my windows! ffs! please ! and when they see me sat here looking out they still look in! I haven shut curtains. Worse if i left door open as last time they where all in looking to use the loo and having a tour. had to tell them to get out. Wedding guests by the way. They do the same to neighbour to she has a nice flat and the staff go on and ask where do they set up the catering lol Though she is flattered by it my livingroom looks like an explosion in a toy shop !


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals! :wave: 

Haven't got the time to update really as Joseph is awake. Be back later!


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats on the new babies :)

Today is last ticker box day for me YAY finally made it. I remember desperately wanting it to move up so it no longer looked like a seahorse. 

My mom has offered to have my son tonight so its date night for me and my husband but we're short on funds so its date night in which is nice to sometimes when your big and tired like me :)


----------



## Bartness

YAY, two new sparklers, congrats ladies. And good luck to all you about to have your babies!


----------



## SilasLove

Hayley - I pray that someone would call me and offer to take Joseph, lol. I just really would like to be able to clean and everything without him following me about crying the entire time. Or freaking out that I turned on the vacuum cleaner :wacko:. But probably wont happen .. would love to be able to go out with my OH as well, but probably wont happen either haha. I really want to organize the kids room but refuse to go in there while Joseph is napping because he wakes right up once the door opens, as well as can't do it while he is awake because it becomes a useless attempt ...

Oh well .. sorry about the complaining post haha. Just finding myself a bit frustrated today as have no energy to do anything and really just want to be able to relax knowing everything is done. :(

Thread is slow today ... I probably wont be on tomorrow myself.


----------



## anna matronic

Just back from hospital. 5 bloody hours!!! Got a telling off for not going last night to get checked so they couldn't tell if it was waters or not. Did have discharge though, but that's not what came out of me though. Oh well :(

chunk is still only 2/5ths engaged and cervix is closed. Notgood for my favourability. Getting worried they might change their mind about induction. Bp still a bit high ven with the mess. But with all the hospital waiting who is surprised!!

Problem today was the ctg!! Chunks hb kept decelerating which was not good but after a second trace were happy for me to go home. Monitor was also registering weak, bit preset uterine activity which is a first!! Havevhad period aches low in my bump foe most of day so need to keep an eye on things.

So just got to wait till Monday now. Hope everyone is well and catch uptomorrow x x x


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG I had sex ! teehehe *titters away like virgin teen* well I am a virgin I have you know! and I hope I dont go into labour. This pic will be me if anyone remembers the film which I cant flnd a clip of. Over due and not ready lol
 



Attached Files:







lobby3.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SilasLove

LOL :haha: DF.

AM - Sorry they told you off, but you did call to see what should be done & they never called you back! So they are bigger jerks, imo. Sorry you had to spend 5 hours at the doctors! :| Couldn't imagine. :wacko:


----------



## Happyhayley

SilasLove said:


> Hayley - I pray that someone would call me and offer to take Joseph, lol. I just really would like to be able to clean and everything without him following me about crying the entire time. Or freaking out that I turned on the vacuum cleaner :wacko:. But probably wont happen .. would love to be able to go out with my OH as well, but probably wont happen either haha. I really want to organize the kids room but refuse to go in there while Joseph is napping because he wakes right up once the door opens, as well as can't do it while he is awake because it becomes a useless attempt ...
> 
> Oh well .. sorry about the complaining post haha. Just finding myself a bit frustrated today as have no energy to do anything and really just want to be able to relax knowing everything is done. :(
> 
> Thread is slow today ... I probably wont be on tomorrow myself.

I know what you mean. We are trying to sell our house and trying to clean while Ben cries for attention is so hard when I have a showing or an open house. 

My parents are generous to offer but its always complicated. They live 20 minutes away so today I had to drive ben there and drive back and then when I get there they say could you go visit your grandma tomorrow which throws a wrench into my plans tomorrow and then they offer to drop ben off here tomorrow which is great but then they say oh well your going into town anyways to visit your grandma so you can come here and get him on the way which there place is not on the way. Its not on the way to anything. They just add like 300 times more driving and gas money to my life. 

AND THEN they ask what we're doing tonight and I say we might stay home or we might go to Bowmanville (a town about an hour away) and they have the nerve after asking me to do all that driving to say...you waste a lot of money on gas dont you. BUT I am thankful to have some alone time so I will try not to complain again.


----------



## anna matronic

Another girl on the way have seen on fb that bhb is being induced right now :-D

good luck chick can't wait for little maddy to be here xx


----------



## forgodssake

Thanks for the update AM - how exciting!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

cleaning and toddlers do not go, I give up when william is here he follows me about wreaking the place so it needs done when he is out and its only since we moved here he has got out really so know how hard it is. i cant go for a shower when he is here he freaks out at me in there and is in everything! then your tired from pregnancy and constant tidying up the place. I find random crap everywhere! like drawers in kitchen have things stuffed in them that shouldnt be as he takes everything out of place and for a quick tidy things are put in wrong place. Darren does try with the leg but it happens so much I am kicking them out to get the place looking ok as i cant let it go to hell no matter how much i couldnt be bothered. And now this one will be a long and i have no idea how the heck i will stop from falling over toys and stepping on lego.


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck BHB, can't wait to hear that your little miss has arrived safe and well!

Lizzy, I have everything crossed that your little one turns for you, mine did at 37+6 although whether or not s/he has stayed there remains to be seen! I have MW on Tuesday so fingers crossed!

Lolpants, :hugs:

Hayley congrats on reaching the last box and I hope you enjoy your date night!

Sophie it never ceases to amaze me just how long it takes every time you have to go into hospital. My hubby gets really wound up by it. They have a cheek moaning at you when it was them that didn't call you back!

Keep us updated on BHB!

So, has anyone done any moon belly rubbing? I had a quick go on teh driveway when we popped to the shops earlier, I must have looked a right sight :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Coco-you are my inspiration! Everyone is convinced that it's too late for shrimp to turn now but I've been holding onto the fact that your LO turned for you! Was it a massive, noticeable movement? 
Good luck BHB!


----------



## MissMamma

pinklizzy i had a friend who went overdue with a breech baby and LO turned once she was in labour :D fx'd for you!

its true what what my ticker says...well my sex drive came back with a vengence! :winkwink: i've had OHs sister and her baby boy staying with us this past week so not much :sex: going on but they're away for a couple of days atm so we've been making up for lost time :happydance: i can't put into words how relieved my OH seems :haha:

bubs is 3/5ths engaged, had an amzing mw appointment on fri with an amazing midwife [why couldnt all my appointments hav been so good] and my hospital bag is almost packed too :thumbup:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Thanks ladies :) We are excited! Its going to be a little while cause they have to rippen my cervix.... we are happy, but I don't think that will last long LOL!


----------



## Happyhayley

how do they rippen a cervix? I was never induced so I dunno these things. Good luck though :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Sometimes they use the gel I had that before induction, felt horrible getting it up there and walking about with it. Had to sit for hours waiting then went on to induction . Best of luck teal!


----------



## Betheney

Good luck to bhb!!! Hoorau another baby!!! They really are flying in now.


----------



## anna matronic

Hayley they use a pessary or gel which has a hormone in from pig semen aparently which helps to soften the cervix and encourage dialation which basically kick starts your contractions. As bhb says can take a while, everyone I know who has had it has it at night and by morning things are good to go.

Good luck Hun I am so excited for you can't wait for updates x x x


----------



## Happyhayley

pig semen eh? I think I know someone kicking around the house here who's always willing to offer up his pig semen if I want it...which I really really don't


----------



## Dragonfly

I had pig seaman up me :O not impressed at all! Darren could have given me some of his without some nurse who treated me like I was a cow in the vets showing that up me. No pig seaman for me this time thank you we off to loo for a quicky!


----------



## anna matronic

It is not actual pig semen :haha: just a hormone from it!! Not sure if it is different or the same as human semen. I guess that is why sex can help?


----------



## rowleypolie

got a call this morning that my grandma had passed away...everyone in my family is all upset and grieving


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Rowley, I'm sorry about your grandma.

good luck to bhb!


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: rowlie

good luck BHB

i've been up since 4am :coffee: needed loo, then thought hmm im thirsty i want a hot choc - then havnt been able to switch my brain off - its now 6am - and im trying to work out how best to re-arrange my living room??? :saywhat:


----------



## SilasLove

MissyMojo said:


> :hugs: rowlie
> 
> good luck BHB
> 
> i've been up since 4am :coffee: needed loo, then thought hmm im thirsty i want a hot choc - then havnt been able to switch my brain off - its now 6am - and im trying to work out how best to re-arrange my living room??? :saywhat:

:haha: I love this! Eh, can you send some of that energy my way?? :D

Sorry about your grandma Rowley! :hugs:

Hayley - I agree with you, sometimes its more of a hassle to get a break than just keeping babes at home with you and getting nothing done! My family is the same way, even if they offered to keep him I would be taking him back and forth using up money and gas. :wacko:

Congrats to BHB. Eek, exciting. Kind of wish it was me if I am being honest :haha: I am getting sick of this guessing game already! :wacko:

Serious question! Any of you ladies own a netbook? Looking in to buying one, as no longer have a computer. Using my grandmas for now, but would really love one of my own again. They are smaller, but cheaper which is what I am after as don't have a lot of money to spend (obviously) just trying to see what you ladies think.... :)


----------



## MissyMojo

im on stict rules bed rest remains til 37w - so while my head wanted to re-arrange my living room - i havnt touched it!!

i had a net book - loved it :D Asus ee-pc, small compact - fitted in my larger handbag :D but got a virus and died a slow painfull death :( RIP 

i now have a laptop, - not quite full size laptop - somewhwere between netbook and laptop, its a gateway model, with windows 7,

its now 7:20am for me and the sunrise is pretty - as normal for here :D can look out my patio doors across the bondu and see the sea (and the powerstation - but we can ignore that lol)


----------



## SilasLove

Couldn't imagine being stuck on bedrest, tbh. Although I haven't got any energy to even think about rearranging my living room :haha: I can't imagine not being able to do it if I got the sudden, very weird, urge. 

I have to pee a lot lately! & I know that is random, but seriously baby is pushing down on bladder or something. And my contractions have been intense. Feel them in my pelvis, back, and nearly in my bum now. I think its cause I am tired though!

I want a netbook! Haha. I want my own computer .. I think my grandma's is about to die anyway. I have no idea what to do with it!! :wacko: So would like to give it back before it actually does die .. haha. I don't want to be blamed! I think it is just a bit too old.


----------



## forgodssake

massive :hugs: rowley


----------



## MissyMojo

bed rest only has a few days left - thankfully - so i may get to move my sofas n stuff n tues or wed :D


----------



## Dragonfly

rowleypolie said:


> got a call this morning that my grandma had passed away...everyone in my family is all upset and grieving

Sorry to hear,such a time for it to happen to I remember when both my grans passed, was devastated,. 



No craic with me today apart from the usual tired peed off little sleep and still hungry just after eating breakfast. No more updates on BHB as I checked her facebook there. I now reckon I will go over due i have no signs at all now where as I thought i did.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sorry for your loss Rowleypolie xo


----------



## Kellycool

So sorry RP :-( 

CONGRATS and welcome to the world little Sparklers!!!!!!

Difficult to catch up on everyone.. Had mega busy day yesterday with Ash party-MANIC-understatement. And then we had a leaving do at like a club in London last night. Wow, people sure do like to stare!

Today I meed to clean house and packk pack pack but will be popping on to see how everyone is doing 

Oh, Jo-We had the M&P Barnaby Bear bouncer for Ashton and he loved it so much-it vibrates, plays music etc.. Fitting it into suitcase for this babba too xxx


----------



## chella

blkhairbeauty said:


> congrats vanilla!!! :)
> 
> AFM, went to my nst and they checked the fluids and they are low again. They were going to have me go have the baby today, but my dr wanted to give thing until the morning(my bp is on the borderline of being too high, but im also swelling, so they are concerned). Hopefully I get there tomorrow and will be coming out with a baby in the next couple of days, Im tired of doing this limbo BS and Im starting to get concerned for my lo's well being. I will update in the morning!

here baby will shortly be makin a appearance keep myself posted , so excitin time xxx:happydance:



rowleypolie said:


> we are getting babies all the time now! sounds like you will be next beauty!
> 
> i had my appointment today and there is nothing new to report- still have 2 weeks and i am beginning to think i could take the 2 weeks and add another before baby shows her face! its ok though because the thought of having 2 kids right now is still scaring me! Found out none of our family will be coming for the birth or anytime after- so I have to prepare to do it all alone- the one disadvantage to moving away from home! I do have wonderful friends that will take care of me if needed but other than that its just going to be life as usual!

So sorry to hear bout ur loss, not easy of times when heavily pregnant, lost my nephew thurs and still sinkin it so my thoughts are with u and ur family xxx




anna matronic said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Baby tomorrow Teal
> 
> sooooo exciting :wohoo:
> 
> I saw on your fb if you were in the UK they wouldn't be concerned, the lowest AFI here is 5cm. But the BP and swelling is not good, maybe best to get her out now. My consultant is inducing me cos of my BP. I have noticed it gets quite a few people in the end :(
> 
> AFM, can you believe they didn't call me back? I am outraged!!Going to have words when I get to hospital a little later. Now if my waters did leak, how can they check as it was a good few hours ago!
> 
> I have been awake since just before 5am. We have just had the most tremendous rain storm!! I opened the back door and watched it, wow, out garden started to flood :D
> 
> I laid in bed for about half an hour and had this almighty urge to get up and sort out baby stuff (nesting??) Am back in bed now. Had 2 stomach cramp pains but that was it. Nothing significant in my eyes.
> 
> So look like I'll be waiting till my appointment Monday to get my date :(
> 
> Is my dads bday oday so would have been cool if Chunk made an appearence (and probs really annoyed my dad) :haha:

how dare they moan at u when u tryed contacting, let loose ur preggy hormones hun xxx



MissyMojo said:


> morning girls
> 
> gl BHB
> AM - give them hell
> Rowlie - sorry ur family wont be around
> 
> my oh has just come in from a 24hr shift, so gone to bed - so im gonna laze on the sofa

im havin a lazy one today too xxxx 


Big congrats to all the new arrivals very exciting time xxx


Well im still gettin head around things, but ive hit 37wks and survived the longest train journey yday , and learnt that ppl dont giv up a seat for pregnant woman !!!! Happy 37th week to all u ladies out there xxx


----------



## Louise-H'08

There's so much to try and catch up on here i don't think i'll ever do it so i'm gonna give up. Internet access has been limited. Can't believe so many sparklers are here already  SOoo exciting. My maternity leave officially starts tomorrow and i've got loads to do before she arrives, apparently shes fully engaged don't know if that means she'll be coming any sooner than expected though. 
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning everyone. Well the full moon belly rubbing didn't work as I am still here :haha: in fact I have had the best nights sleep for ages and even the little cramps and BH's I have been getting on and off for days now seemed to disappear! I just know Herbert is in here for the long haul!

There is always time for baby to turn Lizzy, although I have to say that Herbert was a little different as s/he was classed as being an unstable lie (which is why I was in hospital) which meant that s/he moved and changed positions throughout the day, and even more scary was that I just didn't feel him/her doing it! My bump just changed shape when s/he was lying transverse. They were hoping that as baby got heavier, it would settle and that is what happened when I turned 38 weeks. I must admit, since I have been back home I have felt some really uncomfortable big moves and I have everything crossed that Herbie is still head down!

Rowley I am so sorry to hear your very upsetting news. My thoughts are with you all. :hugs:

BHB, I hope it all gets going very soon. When I was induced at 39 weeks I had the pessary the night before, another in the morning and was contracting good and proper by late morning. Ashley was born at 4:46 that afternoon. Can't wait to hear she has arrived safe and well.

Silas I have a net book and it is great to be able to pop into my handbag, use in bed or while watching telly but I also have a Apple iMac as my main computer and would not have a netbook if it was the only computer in the house as it is just not geared up for everything you need to do on a pc. I don't know about all netbooks, but the two I have owned (they don't seem to last too long) can not take cd's or burn to cd and there is probably loads of other stuff they can't do either but as I just use mine purely for going online, that is fine by me.

Kelly really pleased to hear Ashton had a lovely party, and I can just imagine you getting down on the dance floor at your leaving do with your impressive baby bump! :) Thanks for the bouncer recommendation, I shall have a look :flower:

I am looking forward to a lovely lazy Sunday. Roast dinner, a scrummy pud and just pottering around the house. Just need to drag myself into the shower now.


----------



## Dragonfly

I went back to bed with william and am only up again! we all actually slept was the longest I think I slept in a while. Now feel bit crap but will be ok after shower . Chuffed I got a lie in.


----------



## MissyMojo

:wohoo: to lie ins!


----------



## Dragonfly

we all had cuddled even me and darren which is hard sometimes as William loves to come up in the middle for a cuddle but was at that point crashing his jeep in the hall lol 

Hate sundays and mondays, crappy food days as I get the shopping on a tuesday. I have a bit more than usual though weirdly enough.


----------



## MissyMojo

ive just been to the little supermarket on camp - and bought rubbish!!!!!!!!! pop n sweets mostly! and were gonna chill out n watch disney dvds !


----------



## Dragonfly

If I had a car I would do that . Shops dont open till 1pm here anyway on a sunday. William not going to his grans as usual his uncle has let us down and is to hung over and all i hear is granny granny granny all day ! they coming tomorrow instead. Glad he likes them as when i go to have this baby i have less to worry about, i will worry about him but knowing he is ok without me a while is great. 

I have trapped wind in my bum and it hurts! stabbing pains. I think its trapped wind anyway.


----------



## Betheney

mmmmmm I love a lite in, my spd and back pain has gotton so much better I'm able to sleep wonderfully, I did read somewhere that once baby engages because you have a head in your pelvis the pelvis is more stable and then out can't move as much as it did before in the weak joints which in turn creates less pain and this seems to be the case for me hooray

Hubby does the grocery shopping on his own because I can never be bothered and am quite happy to eat cereal 3 meals a day

Love


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm off for a swim again in a bit, being in the water means that all the pains in my pelvis magically disappear-bliss!
Really sorry Rowley :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i could really go for a swim but it's too cold and it involves effort :haha:

oh i've had heartburn all day today and all last night :(


----------



## Betheney

I nearly went for a swim the other day before hubby reminded me that just because I can't see my furry bikini line doesn't mean everyone else can't.lol


----------



## MissMamma

well you got me all riled up to go swimming, i just went to try on my bikini...the triangles barely cover my nipples anymore! guess i'm gna have to buy a new one if i want something to wear in the birthing pool :dohh: damn my gigantic boobies!


----------



## MissyMojo

i got a larger bikini in primark ???

or wear a vest top over bikini top u have atm?


----------



## pichi

I got my maternity cozzy from matalan - only £12 :)


----------



## majm1241

Hi ladies!!! I'm sorry I have been AWOL the last 2 days. Been busy. I lurked on my phone a little yesterday but did not get a chance to post properly. I will later when I am on my laptop. I saw I missed Becci's LO. Can someone help me out and find me the link so I can update her info? I tried looking but was unsuccessful. :blush:


----------



## majm1241

Oh yay!!! I am 35 Weeks today with 35 Days to go!!! :yipee:


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats on your 35 35 day! i am eagerly awaiting Tuesday for my full term day!


----------



## pichi

yay for 35 weeks :happydance:

i can't believe baby could come any day/week now! its weird to think


----------



## majm1241

Chella, I can't remember if I said it or not, but I am very sorry for the loss of your nephew. :cry: :hug:

RP, I am so very sorry for the loss of your grandma! :cry: :hug:

AM, I can't believe they gave you crap when THEY were suppose to call YOU back!!! :gun: :hugs:

BHB, OMG, Congrats Hon!! I can't wait to hear the update that your Little Girl is here!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see Pics!!!

DF, I hope you get some sleep and potty relief soon!!! I peed every hour last night and did not sleep good at all. Mark had too much to drink last night and snored all night. Plus I can't sleep good when he is like that in fear of him getting up drunk and falling down the stairs by accident!! 

Lizzy, I hope LO turns for you! :hugs:

Kelly, glad the party went well!!! :hugs:

Ok, I'll post better with everyone else later when on my LT. 

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats on 35 weeks Majm, Im also 35 weeks today! YAY!!! Its getting close, almost freak out time.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Ladies!!! :hugs:

Congrats to you too Bartness for 35 Weeks! :yipee:


----------



## pichi

i'm freaking out realising i'm 38 weeks on wednesday! argh! that's only 2 weeks (14 days) to go!


----------



## chella

majm1241 - think u did but thank u and happy 35weeks xx
pichi - 38wks weds blimey its flying pass are u all ready now xx
Bartness - happy 35wks aswell not long now xx
Dragon fly - not far from me xx 

Im 37weeks today so full term only 3wks to go now or maybe sooner xx


----------



## pichi

chella : i'm ready i think haha - got everything we'd possibly need for her besides a little bath but we can pick that up easily enough :) i'm excited to see my little peanut though... just want her here so i can give her cuddles and she can stop tickling my hips haha...

majm1241: i found becci's birthing details on the plus bumps thread: 11.52pm weighing 6lb 4oz

peacelovebaby has also had her wee girl last week :)


----------



## loulabump

everyone is having there babies and im getting serious labour envy!

i think ive had all the envys... bump envy...ticker envy... haha :D


----------



## MissyMojo

more babies! wow :D

our turn soon girls - were all pretty much into the last few weeks x


----------



## pichi

hah yeah i'm geting labour envy too although i know that i am going to be in total shock when i actually do go into labour with this wee one. not long to wait now though... i remember when my ticker was sitting at something stupid like 120 days to go... haha!


----------



## MissyMojo

i remember getting really excited at 20 weeks - thinking im halfway done now


----------



## Bartness

Its an exciting time, yet nerve wracking. I have this irrational fear, that I'll go into labor at work, and they wont let me leave b/c were busy. I know its a stupid fear, but I just cant seem to be able to let go of it. I really dont want to have my baby at work....

5 weeks just doesnt seem like it will take very long. 

OH and a quick question ladies. When should I start steralizing bottles and nuks?


----------



## pichi

i remember that too. i remember after going to the 20 week scan thinking -

"wow, that's us half way there already!"

now i'm more in the mind frame of "oh my god, only 2 weeks to go! am i ready!? (obv give or take)"


bottles only stay sterile or 24 hours so i wouldn't actually do it till before you intend to use them :)


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> DF, I hope you get some sleep and potty relief soon!!! I peed every hour last night and did not sleep good at all. Mark had too much to drink last night and snored all night. Plus I can't sleep good when he is like that in fear of him getting up drunk and falling down the stairs by accident!!
> 
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!!!


I keep the dog awake I am sure she is fed up with me passing her in the hall to pee and i cant sleepo when needing to pee and my OH wonty let me pee in a bucket in the room. I know that sounds bad but spd is sore and walking! i swear i dont beed excercise from all the walking i do all night, 


chella said:


> majm1241 - think u did but thank u and happy 35weeks xx
> pichi - 38wks weds blimey its flying pass are u all ready now xx
> Bartness - happy 35wks aswell not long now xx
> Dragon fly - not far from me xx
> 
> Im 37weeks today so full term only 3wks to go now or maybe sooner xx




loulabump said:


> everyone is having there babies and im getting serious labour envy!
> 
> i think ive had all the envys... bump envy...ticker envy... haha :D


I get ticker envy, i look and see someone has less time left and feel envious! then i see poeple have more than me and feel sorry for them .


----------



## chella

pichi said:


> chella : i'm ready i think haha - got everything we'd possibly need for her besides a little bath but we can pick that up easily enough :) i'm excited to see my little peanut though... just want her here so i can give her cuddles and she can stop tickling my hips haha...
> 
> majm1241: i found becci's birthing details on the plus bumps thread: 11.52pm weighing 6lb 4oz
> 
> peacelovebaby has also had her wee girl last week :)

Lol i keep thinkin im ready then i think oooooo am i sure, must remember to pack my spare toothbrush and tothpaste and get some slpippers then i think im done?? i hope!!!



loulabump said:


> everyone is having there babies and im getting serious labour envy!
> 
> i think ive had all the envys... bump envy...ticker envy... haha :D

Lol it gets you thinking now seeing all these girls goin into labour and havin their bubbas, im startin to think that im goin to go overdue again as have with both of mine!!! ill be the one left here while all u girls around the same time are cuddling their babies lol :thumbup: also the oh no labour time and u just dont know where its going to happen either excitin time for us all xxx


----------



## chella

Hey ladies 

What have you packed to wear to come home from hospital in ?? xx


----------



## pichi

i've just got a pair of comfy trousers and a comfy hoody :) no point in getting all dolled up.

as long as me and little one are cozy and comfy that's all that matters


----------



## chella

i got some joggers and a hoodie which ive been wearing already from new look so comfy that ill get another pair nx week as im not freezing for no one lol and my hair thrown on top x baby will be snug as a bug too cant wait x


----------



## MissMamma

leggings, big woolly jumper thing and uggs..xx


----------



## Dragonfly

what I wear in is what I wear out again. I have enough in my bag as it is. I have nighty for birth and pjs for after in there also. And obviously I have lots of clean knickers in there and bras to.


----------



## Kellycool

I wont be sterilising bottles but as I go into labour i will pop some dummies into Milton and water  

Will be same as DF and wear same thing out as i wear in-some maternity jeans and comfy top I think

Can't believe I have only 12 days till due date.. Congrats on all the milestones girls xxxx


----------



## chella

bra's thats a mission for me, i ordered one nursin bra as cos its online i didnt want to order 2 and have to send both back so fingers x this fits as ill be stuck for bra's lol bit delayed as i asumed mothercares and places would stock my size but i asumed wrong as they dont do my size for nursing bra's gutted.

My bag is packed so ne thing else i remember shall hav to go in a lil bag my bag looks like i am going abroad not to hospital lol xx


----------



## rowleypolie

havent heard anything from teal (BHB) i wonder if she had baby Maddy yet??


----------



## chella

i havnt seen ne thing on facebk either, so excitin waitin wonder whos next x


----------



## Dragonfly

I checked her facebook and nothing on it. takes hours to induction some are quick some not so she may not be able to update from her phone if thats how she is coming on facebook. I hope all is ok though.


----------



## pichi

I think I've got everything packed but I'm going to go thru my bag n check just to make sure. 

Wonder how BHB is


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

again - so much too catch up on! You can tell its the weekend/people on mat leave now etc :haha:

Chella and Rowley :hugs: on your losses 

BHB, - guess your very busy right now!! Good luck!! :dust:

AFM - I thought Id smelt gas but when OH said he couldn't I blamed it on hormones - then Thurs night we had guets and they said they could smell it so had too call emergency gas line - long story short we had massive gas leak and now have no gas too the property!! Gonna be a massive job too fix - floorboards/doors etc have had to been removed and its gonna cost loads :( - Worst timing ever!!! :cry:

Hope your all well

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

chella said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> What have you packed to wear to come home from hospital in ?? xx

I have not even started packing anything yet! :dohh: I guess it is because I still need her to stay in for 2 more weeks at least! :lol:



lolpants said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> again - so much too catch up on! You can tell its the weekend/people on mat leave now etc :haha:
> 
> Chella and Rowley :hugs: on your losses
> 
> BHB, - guess your very busy right now!! Good luck!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - I thought Id smelt gas but when OH said he couldn't I blamed it on hormones - then Thurs night we had guets and they said they could smell it so had too call emergency gas line - long story short we had massive gas leak and now have no gas too the property!! Gonna be a massive job too fix - floorboards/doors etc have had to been removed and its gonna cost loads :( - Worst timing ever!!! :cry:
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Lol xx

Oh no! :( :hugs: I hope everything can get fixed ASAP and that sucks that it is such bad timing. :cry:


----------



## pichi

At least you found out you had a gas leak. Could you imagine if you hadn't. 

As for hospital bag packing - they say you should have your bag packed by week 35 do they not?

Urgh I have such a dry tickly throat tonight - not to mention stupid heartburn STILL! Been pre-occupying myself with my hypnobirthing book


----------



## Dragonfly

Heart burn makes me vomit, heart burn remedies give me heartburn and make me vomit. I cant win. Milk works better for me than all the remedies. wakes me up every night and I am fed up eating chalky crap renees! I give up on them. Was much worse in first pregnancy I would actually throw up acid from it! every night and had to carry milk and a vomit bag about. :( and all that gaviscon made me worse, had shits and all from it and messed with my asthma.


----------



## majm1241

pichi said:


> At least you found out you had a gas leak. Could you imagine if you hadn't.
> 
> As for hospital bag packing - they say you should have your bag packed by week 35 do they not?
> 
> Urgh I have such a dry tickly throat tonight - not to mention stupid heartburn STILL! Been pre-occupying myself with my hypnobirthing book

CRAP! :dohh: I'll pack it then! :D Just because you said that! :lol: I don't want to have to rush! We are getting her Car Seat & Stroller next weekend! Yeah, we have procrastinated! :blush:

I have Acid Reflux pretty bad! I think I just have to burp and end up getting sick. :(


----------



## makeithappen

Dragonfly said:


> Heart burn makes me vomit, heart burn remedies give me heartburn and make me vomit. I cant win. Milk works better for me than all the remedies. wakes me up every night and I am fed up eating chalky crap renees! I give up on them. Was much worse in first pregnancy I would actually throw up acid from it! every night and had to carry milk and a vomit bag about. :( and all that gaviscon made me worse, had shits and all from it and messed with my asthma.

Oh no not good! ive suffered pretty bad with heartburn but thankfully i do get relief from renees! you should speak to your midwife ive heard there are other things they can prescribe.



lolpants said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> again - so much too catch up on! You can tell its the weekend/people on mat leave now etc :haha:
> 
> Chella and Rowley :hugs: on your losses
> 
> BHB, - guess your very busy right now!! Good luck!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - I thought Id smelt gas but when OH said he couldn't I blamed it on hormones - then Thurs night we had guets and they said they could smell it so had too call emergency gas line - long story short we had massive gas leak and now have no gas too the property!! Gonna be a massive job too fix - floorboards/doors etc have had to been removed and its gonna cost loads :( - Worst timing ever!!! :cry:
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Lol xx

Oh no! thats awful! its lucky you caught that on! could have been really serious! just a pity about the timing and the costs though! but at least your all safe and well.



pichi said:


> I think I've got everything packed but I'm going to go thru my bag n check just to make sure.
> 
> Wonder how BHB is

I had another check through my bag tonight! just need to add a few simple things like tissues and my camera. its scary when you look inthe bag thinking omg we're actually at the point were i could be using this....like tonight :haha: wishful thinking lol!

AFM :- Ive got piles :( been spotting from friday night with them and they're painful! been using germoloid cream which has helped with the pain and the spotting seems to be easing slightly! horrible things!!!


----------



## Bartness

Oohh, I should get my hospital bag packed then....and I still need to decide on a coming home outfit for Jaxon.


----------



## Dragonfly

Nope since it was worse last pregnancy and theur prescribed stuff played havoc on me rennees over does it is. I get heart burn after them! it never lasts. I have tesco brand ones and rennees in my shopping to see if they work, suppose its better than nothing. Was weird after i gave birth to william when i have NO heartburn! noticed it right away. This ones not as bad but more at night, must be the position i am in .


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> Oohh, I should get my hospital bag packed then....and I still need to decide on a coming home outfit for Jaxon.

You procrastinating just like me!? :haha:

I need to sew her diaper bag together now this week. I am making it! :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

I was too lazy to make anything like that although I know I'm capable lol. 

I got some stuff prescribed to me for heartburn and I've been knocking it back like juice! Cramping again tonight... Peanut is getting ready I think :) hope she's in a nice good position for labour haha! Been having loads of BH now

I have babies bag packed - just have some sleepsuits,vests, nappies, hat, snowsuit/jacket thing...

Sorry to make anyone panic with the whole hospital bag thing :blush:


----------



## Eskimobabys

dang im missing all the new November babies being born!


----------



## Betheney

I've packed mine and bubbas hospital bag! Was probably one of the most enjoyable things, I loved getting everything ready and buying new bits n pieces here and there and ticking off my list. Mum says I'm nesting and getting ready.


----------



## majm1241

Pichi, we needed a kick in the arse! :lol:

Kayla, welcome back! :hugs:

Betheney, yay on the nesting! :D

AFM, I go to the doctor tomorrow for my GBS Test. Hopefully they will check my cervix to. Gotta make sure I shave good tonight! :haha: :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

rite I give up, I tried to read it all but there is just too much!

congrats to the new sparklers! 
AM - ur hospital sounds poop, I hate ringing mw's they make me feel like im wasting there time.
BHB- I havnt read an update so hope ur baby girl is hear now for u 
hope everyone is well 
AFM - been visiting family for the weekend, had a good day saturday but overall wasnt a very good trip as from about 10pm saturday night was so poorly with vomitting and an achey stomach... I think it might have been the iron tablet I took earlier in the day which had been supressed by the gaviscon and lay on my stomach until I had some orange juice to drink started to try and be absorbed so really upset my stomach, it was horrible was just crying as I was so exhausted from being up all night friday night from coughing from my cold and I just needed sleep 

Thought I was gonna go into labour yesterday which made the journey home fun, had major cramping, back ache and shooting pains up my foof, I thought oh crap this is it and Im shattered with no energy and had barely eaten but luckily it died off and baby decided just to beat the crap out of me instead.


----------



## Kellycool

Ah shame GG... Hope you are feeling a bit more refreshed-driving gets me cramping too, we had to stop last weekend at services just to get some ice water as I also thought 'this is it!'.. Try rest up today hunni 

Hi Eski 

Girls you need to get those bags packed hee hee, thanks for the camera reminder. Ours is flat so it is going on charge this second...

BHB, Can't wait to hear news!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont even know who my midwife is you dont get one here you get just anyone thats working at the time you need one. I met them in anti natel but not same one every tim and this time around i have the same consultant as I did with William and guess what I still havnt ever met her! I know some from last time when I had high bp with william and they had to call to the house every day near the end thats it. Not seen any of them this time. 

Anyway I have pain in ass still like i have trapped wind or pooh that i cant squeeze out.


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies!

:cold: freezing here with no heating and stressed with all the choas!!

I checked BHB facebook and lots of people have said congratulations so I guess Maddy is here!! :happydance: I'm sure she'll update us ASAP :)

Get all your bags packed ladies - these sparklers are coming thick and fast now!

Lol xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

:happydance: Such an exciting time!!!!!!!


----------



## pichi

Morning everyone. Ah I finally got a decentish night sleep last night. I find my hips are sore from lying on one particular side all night. 

I'm starting to feel a little like a weebl haha! 

Hope we here from BHB soon :) :flower:

GG hope you're feeling better too :(


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> ri
> Thought I was gonna go into labour yesterday which made the journey home fun, had major cramping, back ache and shooting pains up my foof, I thought oh crap this is it and Im shattered with no energy and had barely eaten but luckily it died off and baby decided just to beat the crap out of me instead.

I get this to. Then it goes away and I am not in labour only to come back again today but I think it will do this for another week or two as I dont know how many times last time I thought I was in labour and I never did go onto labour. But in fairness i have signs this time proper ones. I have a pain in my ass and vag today, stabbing and baby feels heavy pushing down and making me walk like a duck. Plenty of movement though and got the crap beat out of me to all night. 

I look like a buddha. 

And its freezing here this morning, frost everywhere. Bit early this year as last year it was dec when I got frost pics like this mornings frost. Frozen cobwebs and all.


----------



## Cocobelle

EeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeK, its single figures day for me as I am due in *9 DAYS time *:wohoo:

Lols, gutting about your gas but thank goodness you spotted it! I hope it is soon mended and warm again.

Nice to see you again Esk :hi:

Sorry to hear youfelt so unwell on your weekend away GG.

Glad everyone else is ok :)

I have got all our bags packed now so we are good to go! I have a bag on wheels for my main things and a little matching bag that I am using as a labour bag so that hubby doesn't have to rummage too much for things I may need. In there I have a bikini top (for the pool hopefully), clean nightie, cd's, camera, snacks and drinks and a few toiletries as well as babies first outfit in a clear labeled bag.

Herbert's other bits for the stay are in his/her changing bag and can stay in the car until we need it and H has his own bag that he took to work this morning just in case I go into labour during the day and he needs to get to the hospital in a hurry.

My coming home outfit is comfy, leggings, long grey top, black cardi and uggs. Herbert's is a little white all in one suit. 

I have been getting period style cramps accompanied by my belly tightening for some time now. Sometimes I think they are getting slightly more frequent and stronger, other times I think I am imagining it. I am also getting shooting type pains from my foof area, although that could just be due to finally having a head down baby, which I am not used too. There does seem to be more pressure down there since yesterday though. I think I will surely drive myself mad with symptom spotting these next 9 days :haha:

Can't wait to hear that little Maddy is here safe and well!


----------



## Kellycool

Good idea about hubby taking his bag to work. Warren takes a bag everyday so i think i need to pack some stuff in there for him, just in case!!!

What snacks is everyone packing, only thing I have in bag is glucose tabs.. 

Symptom spotting is driving me insane, every cramp I have a wait and feel for the next one-i am pretty sure they are getting worse and really need this baby to come in the next week or so! 

We still don't have names set in stone.. sigh


----------



## pichi

Food wise I'm just packing things like breakfast bars n maybe sandwiches. Cartons of juice too - the straw will come in handy heh


----------



## Cocobelle

I have glucose sweets and also cereal type breakfast bars. Fir drinks I have cartons of orange juice and Adam has a couple of cans of his disgusting energy drinks that he likes. There are a couple of vending machines just outside the delivery unit if he needs something extra. 

Kelly we don't really have any names either, I like some, hubby likes some but neither of us are keen on each others. We have decided just to wait and see.


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres actually nothing I can have in a vander machine in the hospital, all chrisps are full of wheat same as the choc and drinks are all coke and i cant have caffeine. not a bottle of water in one of them! theres a shop there thank god ! they have some stuff I can have like fruit. yawn! I took my own cereal and breakfast bars last time.


----------



## pichi

We're not 100% decided on names for peanut either. We'd prefer to see her first so in the mean time she's still refered to as peanut haha

Not long now girlies :)


----------



## Kellycool

We make Ashton say loads of names like boys and girls and for some reason he has stuck with Tatum (which was funny enough his girls name).. Wierd if it does land up being a girl and Warren says he loves Tatum anyway but we will spell it Taetum or Taytum so that she is called Tay instead of Tat.. Hmm, what do you girls think? As for boys, maybe list=Callum and Deacon and that's about it..

Pitty you dont know when your labour will start DF else you could make yourself some yummy stuff!

Jo I got my mom to bring me some Game (powder) and smarties and romany creams from SA  

Straw is a wise option Pich lol!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Ooooooh Kelly, lucky you! Romany creams are my fave biccies ever and I love the way you can suck all the colour off teh smarties, lol. I am disappointed you did not ask for nik naks though, tut tut!

Its really cute that Ashton has settled on one name, I like both spellings, its a tricky one!

My hubby is just really worried that if ours is a boy, I will want to call him Bertie as I have got quite attached to it!


----------



## pinklizzy

Off to the hospital for scan and consultant appt in an hour, not looking forward to it!
Baby has been wriggling around like crazy but think is still breech :dohh:
Feels odd to be on maternity leave, was almost tempted to go in this morning as one of my favourite dogs is in for tests today and she needs to be muzzled unless I hold her :wacko: Fought the urge though as didn't want to be stressed by the boss before my appt!
Can't believe we're all getting so close to meeting our LO's now! :happydance:
Oh and I'm 37 weeks today! :wohoo:


----------



## Kellycool

Yay for 37 weeks PL-let us know how your appt goes...

Haha, Jo-the niknaks were finished within an hour of my mom getting here, the fritos didn't last too long either! 

Hope the rest of you girls are ok


----------



## MissyMojo

Hiya girls 

soo many pages to read thru

Lol - hope u get the gas leak fixed soon

Girls stuck with names - fnger crossed when baba's arrive you'll "just know"

ive been alway down to the hos (an hour away) for growth scan today - nudger measuring "in normal range" with estimated current weight of 6lb14!!!!
Bed rest is offically over for me now
however- saw a new consultant today - who is concerned that as im small - 4ft9 - and have a disability , i may have difficulty delivering - he wants to see me again in 2 weeks time to see if baby has engaged and discuss birth options - by then i'll be 38+5 - cutting it a bit fine perhaps??


----------



## lolpants

Kelly - I prefer the Tay spelling as think Tay for short sounds cuter than Tat :)

Lizzy - congrats on 37 weeks - hope baby has turned - even if you haven't felt it it may have happened? What job do you do? 

Coco - :happydance: single digits!! :happydance: I'll be joining you with that countdown and symptom spotting in 2 days :thumbup:

Pichi - Thanks for reminding me about straws - I read somewhere that its much easier too drink through a straw when in labour - and that labour is thirsty work! :munch: Ive got tubes of pringles so far for food - will prob make sandwiches just before I go in - wanna stay at home as long as I can, so will also try too eat at home 1st

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I think they dont really know for sure about sizes. I was told it was big then small then small and ok at the end of it. They had me up every two weeks only for me to see yet another consultant who said all was fine with baby and would be between 7-8 lbs on birth. Which to me is normal! And I seen people being told them same to deliver 9lbs babies to. I had an estimated weight of 5.6 on last scan was 2 weeks ago so should be just over 6lbs now. A pound here and there is ok nothing to get worried about.


----------



## loulabump

Congrats to all the ladies that have hit 37 weeks, such a fabby milestone! Really makes you think wow, labour really could be any day now and soon we will all have our babies and our long 9 month journey will finally be over!

I've been a tad stressed out this morning, but trying to remain calm... ongoing battle with tiscali/talktalk which has been going on for 6 months now, this morning I got a letter from a debt collector saying they wanted full payment of the outstanding amount... but there is NO outstanding amount... damn I've called talktalk soo many times since I moved house, one of their engineers even came to collect my router and my TV box from me when I cancelled the account...so how is it that the account is still open and accumilating bills?!

I've called them so many times, just to be told to "write in and complain", which I did and didn't even recieve an acknowledgment of my complaint. It is too stressful to deal with right now so I've put the letter in a drawer and I am not doing anything until after the babies here, I can't be dealing with the idiots who work for talktalk anymore, I feel I have done my part and they should acknowledge their mistake!

As well as that for over a year now I've been battling with my o2 mobile phone... I swear I get NO signal,my OH can't ring me from work it just fails to connect, it takes me a minimum of 3 attempts to dial out when I need to and I recieve texts from people over an hour after they sent them...very frustrating... I've been with o2 for years..since I got my first phone when I was 10 in fact and o2 were bt cellnet...but they have got so bad and dispite complaint after complaint I still get no service but am stuck in a contract. I'm lowering my tariff to whatever they will let me and I've taken out a sim only with t-mobile because I just can't take it anymore!! haha!

I notice a lot of you girls are struggling with names or haven't totally decided yet... we chose our name quite a while ago and people have now gone out and bought things with his name on...so lets hope we dont change our minds after he's born eh!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I havnt settled on a girls name at all ! boys got loads no girls though and i need to get thinking or i will be listening to family if they come see me in hospital get offended if i dont take their names if its a girl! 
Pic of william today. :) I tried cutting the hair and will never ever do it again! I hold darren responsible for the fringe i done the back. I will let it grow again and get a professional trim. Gutted i cut off his curls! never want to feel that again. I am sure he can keep his curls tidy and neat just dosnt have to have short short hair but not like a mop at same time.
 



Attached Files:







059.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GossipGirly

happy 37 weeks pinklizzy
happy single digits coco

Its all getting a bit real now isnt it!

We havnt chose names either we like names but nothing definate and I keep going off them when I say them out loud. 


df william is so cute xx

My stupid letting agent has schedualed a visit to check the property over for the 19th Novemeber! thats like a week after my due date, It means either Iv had the baby and the house is upside down or im overdue and will be too big for housework so the house will be upside down!! grrrrr prats! I despise renting


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls, quickie from me (my bump buddy is now required!!)

just for home from monitoring to get my bags. Basically consultant was very unhappy with the trace. At first if it did improve I was beig induced this afternoon. If it didn't I was having a section.

Bit after a bit of a char I am going back at 4, gonna have another trace and am being induced tomorrow mornig the latest.

Chunkys coming ladies eeeeeeeeeek!!!!

I'll update when I can as my hospital like to change their minds!!! And I'll txt hinkybinky to update too :)


----------



## loulabump

woohoo! good luck!!! :D xx


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck!!! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

omg your next Anna!


----------



## forgodssake

OMG xx good luck Anna

Can you please all stop having babies - you're scaring me!!!!!!

xx


----------



## forgodssake

And I suppose I should get myself a text buddy for when the inevitable happens to me (in 20 years obviously ;))

Anyone fancy the job?
Jo
xx


----------



## anna matronic

Forgot to say nothing on facebook please x x


----------



## GossipGirly

well u r same date -ish as me and I need one so wanna buddy up?


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck Sophie, will be thinking of you and I hope it isn't long before you are holding your little Chunk in your arms :hug:


----------



## anna matronic

Thank u ladies :) well I will try to catch up properly asap :)

have u heard from bhb???


----------



## MissyMojo

EEEK AM !!!!!!!!

cant wait to hear from you again!!!!!


----------



## forgodssake

GossipGirly said:


> well u r same date -ish as me and I need one so wanna buddy up?

Sounds like a plan to me - shall I PM you my number - are you on FB xx


----------



## Kellycool

Good luck Sophie!!!!
So excited for you!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Bartness

majm1241 said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Oohh, I should get my hospital bag packed then....and I still need to decide on a coming home outfit for Jaxon.
> 
> You procrastinating just like me!? :haha:
> 
> I need to sew her diaper bag together now this week. I am making it! :cloud9:Click to expand...


Yup, procrastination is my middle name. Though after last nights dream I might go home from work today and just pack it up. 

I dreamt that Jaxon will be born on November 19th at 6:33pm. No weight or height was given, but the dream was enough to make me want to kick it into high gear! O:)


----------



## MissMamma

gosh the babies are really rolling in now! :shock:


----------



## MissyMojo

i thnk i might :cry:

i allowed my pc to update with wdows updates- and now i have a new version of msn "windows live 2011" and i hate it!! i can no longer set themes for my chat windows, and my msn display name now matches my hotmail name - i dnt want it, take it back windows ur updates suck!


----------



## lolpants

Wow!! How exciting!! Good luck Sophie!!!
:hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

MissyMojo said:


> i thnk i might :cry:
> 
> i allowed my pc to update with wdows updates- and now i have a new version of msn "windows live 2011" and i hate it!! i can no longer set themes for my chat windows, and my msn display name now matches my hotmail name - i dnt want it, take it back windows ur updates suck!

it's horrible isn't it? i hate it too


----------



## MissyMojo

im gona download msnplus - to see if it improves any features :(


----------



## pichi

there is bound to be a download for back dating it surely... *goes off for a look*


----------



## majm1241

Pichi, I too had a horrid sleep last night! Nomatter which side I lay on, my hips Kill me!!! :cry: Laying on my back too!! Just miserable!! Lol

GG, I hope you feel better soon!

DF, That is crap about your doctor. I can relate though. With Jace he was born on a military Post and I NEVER saw the same doctor/nurse twice!!

Cocobelle, Congrats for being in single digits!

Kelly, no snacks here. Not allowed to eat while in labor here! :cry: Love the name Tatum! Both spellings! Very cute!!

PinkLizzy, GL at your appt.! I am at mine too now. Waiting of course. Getting my GBS Test today.


----------



## MissyMojo

pichi - there is - but you have to un-install every windows live product! then download and old verson of msn,


----------



## majm1241

PinkLizzy Congrats on 37 Weeks!! :hugs:

MissyMojo, GL & I hope you can deliver easily Hon!! :hugs: Seems like LO wants to be a big baby! :lol: :cloud9:

Loulabump, That is crap!!! :gun: Wow!!! What a horrid thing to have to deal with!!! :hugs: We have AT&T and in the USA we just so happen to be in the 3% that 3G is not covered so our service here SUCKS!!!

DF, he is so cute!!!

GG, can't you change the date???

Anna, :yipee: GL Hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

nah they have stated that date cannot be changed as they are doing a few in the area and if we are not available they either have a key or will need to aquire one. If we fail to adhere on this date there is a £25 charge!!!


----------



## Bartness

UGh, My feet are so swollen, I cant even bend them right now, and they hurt so dang bad....right now I have my feet propped up on a box at work, and took my socks off, b/c they felt way to tight.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had swollen feet in last pregnancy and high bp wasnt pre eclemsia as i went to 42 weeks near and had to be induced in the end as the bp wouldnt do down. Dont have it this time though. 

I have that pain in my ass of trapped wind and I cant seem to get much out today for constipation :( dosnt feel nice at all!


----------



## Bartness

DF, try taking a stool softner, and if you can get Metmucil in Ireland I would recommond that (its an orange fiber drink). I drink two glasses of Metmucil every day and one stool softner every day, since first try. its been my life saver, keeping me regular, and from being constipated.


----------



## pichi

ive been drinking literally litres of water to help and it seems to be doing something thank god. i hate being "bunged up" so to speak


----------



## weezyweu

Good luck anna, looking forward to update from you and BHB.

sorry to hear about gran Rowley.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am not good with meds hence why i take none unless i have to like paracetamol. I would take something more natural though, I have oranges but nothing seems to work and all I drink is water and even have deliberately been eating stuff I know will make me go and I am still straining. Its just the pain in the ass thats getting to me. Could be that i cant fit much down there and need to go more often also. Or pain in front could be baby going down either way its stabbing pain whatever way I move down below.


----------



## hinkybinky

AM's bump buddy reporting for duty :thumbup: Will make sure I keep you ladies updated on any developments as and when I hear anything x


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, maybe Jaxon will be here on the 19th!! I have a feeling Bryelle will be here around the 22nd!!! My feet are also very swollen. Doctor told me today it is normal and to try to cut out the sodium intake. I have been bad and eating Pizza Hut Buffet and having more than 1 Decaf Coke a Day! :blush:

Ladies, I know it is not much but I am dialated 1/2 cm!! :yipee: Better than not being at all!! :D I have been losing my MP and Doc confirmed it today. Also, I have a YI from those damn antibiotics I am on because of my dumb wisdom tooth. At least that is starting to feel better. :thumbup: 

Also, doc thinks I could be getting puppps!! :cry: He said it does not quite look like it but I have been itchy and have a red spotty rash on my arms and he told me to just monitor it, don't scratch and if it gets worse apply Benadryl Cream.

I go back again on Monday at 8:35 am since I am weekly now! :happydance:


----------



## chella

omg hav i missed loads , has soph gone into labour and hows bhb gettin on ?? only went away for few hrs lol xxxx jus goin to read thru missed stuff xx

Ne one im havin thick moment, went saw midwife 3/5 ne one shed light and remind wat this all means as forgot to ask and i kno its 3rd but its been along time lol xxx


----------



## Bartness

I'm almost convinced Jaxon will be early now from that dream, I had a dream just like it telling me I was having a baby boy, and that came true...so I hope this one is too!

Wow, 1/2 cm dialated, moving right along. 

I dont go see my doctor till Friday, I have also started to go every week. 

Benedryl works wonders!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh majm is next in line after Anna! 

I remember when i was going for induction i was 1cm dilated when i got to the hospital and that felt like a crampy back period pain, but that was back labour I had starting. 

I think its wind I have, I felt better when I farted but still have that pain like its trapped,. May get on hands and knees and rock about, making sure i shut curtains in case someone passes and things i am in labour.


----------



## pichi

we don't get internal checks here but i doubt very much that i'm ANYTHING dilated :dohh:

i think peanut is going to be late


----------



## Cocobelle

Bartness said:


> I dreamt that Jaxon will be born on November 19th at 6:33pm. No weight or height was given, but the dream was enough to make me want to kick it into high gear! O:)

It is strange what you dream. Over a year ago, before I was even pregnant (or even thought I ever would be again) I had a dream that I had a little girl who was born on 31st October. In my dream she was about 4 or 5 years old and it was her birthday and she was having a trick or treat party and we lived in a village we would love to live in but could never afford the house prices. 

Fast forward to now and the 31st is just 3 days shy of my due date, although I am still convinced Herbert is a boy and we will never afford to live in that village! Saying that, if any of those come true next week I shall start doing the lottery :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> I'm almost convinced Jaxon will be early now from that dream, I had a dream just like it telling me I was having a baby boy, and that came true...so I hope this one is too!
> 
> Wow, 1/2 cm dialated, moving right along.
> 
> I dont go see my doctor till Friday, I have also started to go every week.
> 
> Benedryl works wonders!

I KNEW Jace was a boy and I KNEW Bryelle was a girl! I just KNOW she will be here that Thanksgiving week! :D I know! I am so happy I am having progress already! :happydance: Doctor said it is normal to start sooner since this is my 2nd baby, 5th pregnancy.



Dragonfly said:


> *oh majm is next in line after Anna! *
> 
> I remember when i was going for induction i was 1cm dilated when i got to the hospital and that felt like a crampy back period pain, but that was back labour I had starting.
> 
> I think its wind I have, I felt better when I farted but still have that pain like its trapped,. May get on hands and knees and rock about, making sure i shut curtains in case someone passes and things i am in labour.

Oh, I hope not! LOL I still need to make it to Full Term so she has a less chance of going to the NICU. Also, My parents will be here on November 20th and she needs to stay put at least until then! :haha:



pichi said:


> we don't get internal checks here but i doubt very much that i'm ANYTHING dilated :dohh:
> 
> i think peanut is going to be late

He was not going to check me today but I mentioned I was losing my Mucus Plug and he said that is when they like to start checking, so he did! :thumbup: Maybe, tell them "you think" you have been losing your MP and see if they will check! :D



Cocobelle said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> I dreamt that Jaxon will be born on November 19th at 6:33pm. No weight or height was given, but the dream was enough to make me want to kick it into high gear! O:)
> 
> It is strange what you dream. Over a year ago, before I was even pregnant (or even thought I ever would be again) I had a dream that I had a little girl who was born on 31st October. In my dream she was about 4 or 5 years old and it was her birthday and she was having a trick or treat party and we lived in a village we would love to live in but could never afford the house prices.
> 
> Fast forward to now and the 31st is just 3 days shy of my due date, although I am still convinced Herbert is a boy and we will never afford to live in that village! Saying that, if any of those come true next week I shall start doing the lottery :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh how exciting that would be!!! You never know!!! :hugs: Go have your OH do a Sweep! :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm booked in for an elective c-section :cry: Not really sure how I feel about it at the moment, the part of me that likes everything to be organised in advance thinks it's great to have a set date but I also would have have liked to have the chance to experience contractions and labour :wacko:
So two weeks and two days until the shrimp arrives!


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> I'm booked in for an elective c-section :cry: Not really sure how I feel about it at the moment, the part of me that likes everything to be organised in advance thinks it's great to have a set date but I also would have have liked to have the chance to experience contractions and labour :wacko:
> So two weeks and two days until the shrimp arrives!

:hugs: :cry: I'm sorry hon! When is the big day?


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm booked for November 10th when I'll be 39+1, baby is extended breech so the legs are straight up in front of the face, leaving no room to turn or attempt an ECV. They did give me the option of going for a breech delivery but I just feel it's too risky and don't want to end up with an emergency section under GA.


----------



## Kellycool

Sorry PL, but as long as little one gets here as safely as possible 

Chella, 3/5th engaged is 3/5ths means 3/5ths of babba's head is in your pelvis/below the brim and 2/5th is palpable 9the part MW can still feel).. At least it is something!!!!

Wow about all the dreams, last night my hubby dreamt I was in labour and he never really dreams so hoping it is a sign!

Yay for being dilated April, wish I knew-we dont get internals here..


----------



## majm1241

Completely understand that! :hugs: My friend here also is has a Scheduled C-Section for November 10th! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> Sorry PL, but as long as little one gets here as safely as possible
> 
> Chella, 3/5th engaged is 3/5ths means 3/5ths of babba's head is in your pelvis/below the brim and 2/5th is palpable 9the part MW can still feel).. At least it is something!!!!
> 
> Wow about all the dreams, last night my hubby dreamt I was in labour and he never really dreams so hoping it is a sign!
> 
> Yay for being dilated April, wish I knew-we dont get internals here..

Why don't they give you internals ladies??

Does being Dilated mean Bryelle is engaged too? I forgot to ask the doctor. LOL


----------



## Kellycool

We only get 2 scans, no internals-offered a sweep at 41 weeks. I guess it is about keeping costs down on the NHS which is understandable.. Do u think we could do our own sweeps? Not sure where I would start though lol

Hmmm, wonder if she is engaged, i am sure she would be for you to be dilating hey? 
xx


----------



## chella

quaizer update; has been induced and is 1cm at the moment, but theres a 2day wait for breaking the waters , shes got niggly period pains but not much is happening at mo!! Shall update when get nxt txt hopefully things get movin soon :happydance:

xx


----------



## majm1241

I read on a thread here once that you can do your own sweeps but to be VERY careful. Make sure your hands are VERY clean. LOL

I hope that is what that means! :D


----------



## pichi

im getting jealous of all these ladies being dilated and having their little bundles...

i want peanut to get a shift on! lol


----------



## majm1241

chella said:


> quaizer update; has been induced and is 1cm at the moment, but theres a 2day wait for breaking the waters , shes got niggly period pains but not much is happening at mo!! Shall update when get nxt txt hopefully things get movin soon :happydance:
> 
> xx

:happydance: GL quaizer! Please keep us updated!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I got an internal last time only because they had to check cervex as i thought i was in labour but wasnt. I dont want one again. They really hurt me and I closed right up after that and have problems till this day even with sex. I felt really voilatated and i know some say you have to get over this its what they have to do but they dont really. I have that virginism thing, i don't do it on purpose but even makes sex painful. I hope to never need an internal ever again I will avoid it if i can. And who ever comes near me wouldnt need to leave their dam watch up like the last woman must have been aiming to do and then huff at me for feeling pain!


----------



## majm1241

Pichi, I bet you might be! Have you lost any of your MP??


----------



## pichi

im not too sure - i feel like i have a bowling ball on my bladder all day though... and have been cramping. no sign of anything else though

maybe i should start on the RLT , or go for a run on the treadmill hahah


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> Sorry PL, but as long as little one gets here as safely as possible
> 
> Chella, 3/5th engaged is 3/5ths means 3/5ths of babba's head is in your pelvis/below the brim and 2/5th is palpable 9the part MW can still feel).. At least it is something!!!!
> 
> Wow about all the dreams, last night my hubby dreamt I was in labour and he never really dreams so hoping it is a sign!
> 
> Yay for being dilated April, wish I knew-we dont get internals here..

Thanks kellycool - gettin there then lol xx:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

pichi said:


> im not too sure - i feel like i have a bowling ball on my bladder all day though... and have been cramping. no sign of anything else though
> 
> maybe i should start on the RLT , or go for a run on the treadmill hahah

Have yo had any snot looking discharge rather it be clear or yellowish? Or even some pinkish?


----------



## Dragonfly

I have that heavness down there and increased discharge, did seen green a few times but not much. I aint getting hopes up same happened with William for last few weeks.


----------



## Kellycool

I have some pinkish, and some jelly like bits-does that mean something??!!!


----------



## majm1241

Yes, DF and Kelly sounds like you are losing some Plug too! :thumbup: Doc said you can stay dilated at a 1 or 2 for a couple of weeks but when you dilate you do lose MP! :D


----------



## pichi

ive had some jelly-ish discharge but very little. not had that in a few days either...


----------



## chella

ive had yellow snot for couple wks now lil bits when go loo its in toilet ?? could that be plug then as urine is always nad xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Woohoo, babies! :happydance:

Majm - Its great that your 1/2 cm! I went in last week for my appointment, thought my MW was going to check me, but she backed out! Personally I was a bit peeved at her. She felt it was "unnecessary" and would start doing it this week at my 38w appointment. I feel it was kind of necessary for her to check since after all my son came at 38+1 last time ... but whatever! I just kind of let it go. I can say its kind of nice not knowing ... but then again its not. Just pray I am SOMEWHERE when she checks me this week! Not like at a 1. haha.

& I told her I was sure I lost some of my mucous plug as well. Of course, if you see an OBGYN instead of MW, I had a OBGYN last time and he was more understanding it seemed to me. Very about the mother, and how they felt or what they needed. My MW just kind of blows me off sometimes.


----------



## Kellycool

Do you get sore, achy foof when you dilate/lose plug?


----------



## pichi

i have another Q too : when you to the loo for a widdle, does it feel like no matter how hard you try you can't get that bladder empty!


----------



## Dragonfly

pink would be your show coming up which is after plug. dosnt actually mean your going to go into labour there and then can take weeks to. I seen that green snot last time and i never went into labour and this time I seen it plus discharge a few times a few weeks ago and nothing. I bet i go over due again though.


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> i have another Q too : when you to the loo for a widdle, does it feel like no matter how hard you try you can't get that bladder empty!

yeah constant needing a piss feeling,. hate it. I was in bathroom once had a pee, brushed teeth , washed face and before i left I had to pee again! :growlmad:


----------



## SilasLove

Pichi - It definitely does for me! I do a little dance each time I go to the bathroom. :haha: I obviously do what I need to do, then lean forward, then backwards. Then I stand up, sit back down and do it all over again just to be sure. Because sometimes when I stand back up it feels as if I have to pee all over again, so I just do it like that so I know I am good.


----------



## Kellycool

Yes Pichi, constantly feels like I need a wee, even after I just went! Have heard the show is super obvious and you cant miss it. 

So I had a clary sage bath and plan on rubbing my tummy with my it too-have heard it sometimes brings on labour although didnt work last time.. worth the try though REALLKY dont want to have to change tickets!


----------



## pichi

haha! SO glad i'm not the only one that rocks back n forward and tries to jiggle about till you get it just right :rofl:


----------



## anna matronic

Oooh good luck to quaizer!! Two day wait to break waters? What crap it takes 2 minutes to do!!!

Well seems like we are all moving along nicely! Lizzy don't be disheartened re the section it is the right and safest choice and I'd do the same too!!

I'm updating as I'm bored lol!! Due to
miscommunication I won't be induced till morning around 9am after doctors have done rounds. My consultant didn't specifiy the details of my induction so the midwives can't do anything. So it could be as long as Wednesday!!


----------



## SilasLove

Aw Kelly, hope the baby cooperates for you all!

I am not doing any "dirty work" to get baby out until after my son's 1st birthday. I kind of want to make it past his birthday, of course being pregnant is doing my head in! But I am definitely not going to rush anything along (or rather attempt to) until after his birthday. Then I am all for it! I am shooting for November 3rd. :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

chella said:


> ive had yellow snot for couple wks now lil bits when go loo its in toilet ?? could that be plug then as urine is always nad xxx

Yes, that is what mine looks like. :D



SilasLove said:


> Woohoo, babies! :happydance:
> 
> Majm - Its great that your 1/2 cm! I went in last week for my appointment, thought my MW was going to check me, but she backed out! Personally I was a bit peeved at her. She felt it was "unnecessary" and would start doing it this week at my 38w appointment. I feel it was kind of necessary for her to check since after all my son came at 38+1 last time ... but whatever! I just kind of let it go. I can say its kind of nice not knowing ... but then again its not. Just pray I am SOMEWHERE when she checks me this week! Not like at a 1. haha.
> 
> & I told her I was sure I lost some of my mucous plug as well. Of course, if you see an OBGYN instead of MW, I had a OBGYN last time and he was more understanding it seemed to me. Very about the mother, and how they felt or what they needed. My MW just kind of blows me off sometimes.

Thanks Hon! I know it does not mean labor is coming any time soon, but hey, it's a start! :lol



Kellycool said:


> Do you get sore, achy foof when you dilate/lose plug?

Mine is SORE sore and achy, but not sure if that is the reason why.



pichi said:


> i have another Q too : when you to the loo for a widdle, does it feel like no matter how hard you try you can't get that bladder empty!

YES!!! I tilt and squirm and stand up and walk out and walk again and pee some more! :rofl: SUPER annoying! Mark thinks I pee WAY too Much! :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> pink would be your show coming up which is after plug. dosnt actually mean your going to go into labour there and then can take weeks to. I seen that green snot last time and i never went into labour and this time I seen it plus discharge a few times a few weeks ago and nothing. I bet i go over due again though.

Thanks! I did not know that! I thought the MP and Show was the same thing! :lol: :blush: I never lost any of this when I was PG with Jace.


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> Oooh good luck to quaizer!! Two day wait to break waters? What crap it takes 2 minutes to do!!!
> 
> Well seems like we are all moving along nicely! Lizzy don't be disheartened re the section it is the right and safest choice and I'd do the same too!!
> 
> I'm updating as I'm bored lol!! Due to
> miscommunication I won't be induced till morning around 9am after doctors have done rounds. My consultant didn't specifiy the details of my induction so the midwives can't do anything. So it could be as long as Wednesday!!

Ah man! I bet it is THEIR fault again! :hugs:



SilasLove said:


> Aw Kelly, hope the baby cooperates for you all!
> 
> I am not doing any "dirty work" to get baby out until after my son's 1st birthday. I kind of want to make it past his birthday, of course being pregnant is doing my head in! But I am definitely not going to rush anything along (or rather attempt to) until after his birthday. Then I am all for it! I am shooting for November 3rd. :thumbup:

Sounds like a Good Plan to me! :D


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies, I have a very unhappy baby so suppose I am going to get off of here! Probably wont be back until tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Cocobelle

I had no idea Quaizer was being induced. Good luck honey!!!

Lizzy, I know how you feel as I went as far as going to the hospital to get my section date and also felt really mixed emotions. Sorry your little one decided they were no budging but as long as she/he is delivered safe and sound, that is all that matters. When I thought I was having a section I actually still wrote a little birth plan so that some things that were important to me still happened. I am still not convinced that Herbert will not turn last minute and I will need one too!

I can't believe so many of you are possibly loosing some of your MP! I have not lost any jelly like stuff at all, not a bit, Herbert really is in here for the duration!

When I was pregnant with Ashley, they use to do very regular internals, I was really surprised (and rather pleased) that they are no longer routine. They were no biggy but it is always nice not have someone rummaging about up there unnecessarily.

April, my H wont go anywhere near that area so there will be no sweeps (or any other helping hands) from him unfortunately! He is still traumatised from when Herbert kicked him a few months back just at the crucial moment, now s/he is bigger he wont even contemplate it. Bah!

I have a chili on the go for dinner tonight, hopefully that might encourage Herbert to vacate the building!


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Silas-I was the same and wanted baby to stay put until after Ashton's birthday but now that is over with I am ready-had a little chat to him/her in the bath too 

Try get a good night's sleep Sophie, save your energy hunni xxx


----------



## pichi

haha my OH got kicked by peanut and after that he finds it a bit strange... :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Hahahaha, naughty herbert!! And it is not even a story you could tell at his/her 21st


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Well ladies, I have a very unhappy baby so suppose I am going to get off of here! Probably wont be back until tomorrow! :wave:

Bye Hon! :wave: Have a good rest of the day! :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> I had no idea Quaizer was being induced. Good luck honey!!!
> 
> Lizzy, I know how you feel as I went as far as going to the hospital to get my section date and also felt really mixed emotions. Sorry your little one decided they were no budging but as long as she/he is delivered safe and sound, that is all that matters. When I thought I was having a section I actually still wrote a little birth plan so that some things that were important to me still happened. I am still not convinced that Herbert will not turn last minute and I will need one too!
> 
> I can't believe so many of you are possibly loosing some of your MP! I have not lost any jelly like stuff at all, not a bit, Herbert really is in here for the duration!
> 
> When I was pregnant with Ashley, they use to do very regular internals, I was really surprised (and rather pleased) that they are no longer routine. They were no biggy but it is always nice not have someone rummaging about up there unnecessarily.
> 
> April, my H wont go anywhere near that area so there will be no sweeps (or any other helping hands) from him unfortunately! He is still traumatised from when Herbert kicked him a few months back just at the crucial moment, now s/he is bigger he wont even contemplate it. Bah!
> 
> I have a chili on the go for dinner tonight, hopefully that might encourage Herbert to vacate the building!

I hope you start losing some snotty MP soon Hon! :lol: :hugs: You still could be dilating though. I was a 2 with Jace before I got induced and I had never lost any MP.

Also, Mark would never stick his hand up there that far either! :rofl: He would probably mess something up anyway! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

wow how many pages! gonna have to go and catch up x


----------



## Dragonfly

I picked another girls name I like and its been on my list before but I am liking it again and I bet my OH hates it. I want to pick a name I didnt get to pick William as that was his dads name and my ones get all offended that i wouldnt have my grans name like william has his grandads on oh end. But since i cant please them whatever I do anyway this will just be another way to displease them I suppose. Oh I actually like this name again and have done for so long but I cant tell I have a rule! I get paranoid about poeple not liking it or coming back with shortened versions and ways to pick on name. Certainly not telling my mum till after the birth certs made she is nasty !


----------



## SilasLove

Nevermind :haha:. Joseph decided to pass out on me, so I am good for a little while till OH gets home. Anyone else's OH a bit jealous of the computer? My OH hates it, wont let me come near it once he is home for than about 5 minutes - if that! :wacko:

I spend all night hearing facebook and BnB calling my name .... :haha:! I need a life I think.


----------



## GossipGirly

can we know the name df or is it a secret till lo is here? x


----------



## rowleypolie

Blackhairedbeauy had her little girl- she posted it on FB but no details yet


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Lizzy - sorry your not getting the birth you wanted, but from what I read of peoples birth stories not many do! Nice that you have a definite date too meet your LO too :flower:

Pichi - I gotta do the toilet dance too!! Even then I still seem to be wet all the time :blush: I can't go out without wearing a pad nowadays! :blush:

Majm - its exciting that your dilation has started :happydance: obv hope LO holds out till Nov 20th for you - but ur on ur way!! As far as I know I haven't lost any plug - but I pee so much in the night that I may have missed it :shrug:

DF - You gonna share your name ideas on here?? Im nosey :haha:

Silas - the computer is my OH whilst Ive been on Mat leave :haha:

GL for tomorrow AM - hope it goes quickly for you and ur not waiting around till Weds!! :coffee:

AFM - Ive officially made it too my 'safe' date in regards too my work pay - so Im happy for eviction to be any time from now!! Im willing to DTD now - which OH will be very happy about! :thumbup:
Ive also had a couple of 'contractions' very painful feelings that have made me say 'owwww' out loud when on my own!! (which means it defo hurt - just like when you laugh out loud on your own means that its defo funny!!)

Lol xx


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls

hope you dont mind me asking but are any of you suffering with piles? mine arent really that sore now but they are bleeding. just worried about it.


----------



## anna matronic

Thank u again! Well I hae put on my new labour pajamas lol and am ready for bed. It's like Christmas the quicker I go to sleep the quicker tomorrow comes!! Am meant to have another trace this evening but they haven't done one yet!!

I havmt lost any plus either or am dialted unless that has changed since Saturday which I doubt! So long induction for moi tomorrow me thinks. I'd hae given anything to have ha a normal last trimester and go into labour naturally. But we want our babies safe and sound no matter how it ends up being!

Busy day today and I haven't been able to read everything and comment. Sorry about that today has been a whirlwind for me!!

Well, until tomorrow ladies :) I'll probs update when I see the doctor then hand over to hb who I'll text and she can update.

I just want to say u guys have been my life support for the past 30 weeks Ms especially te last 10. I am really gonna miss it and hope in some we we continue to stay on touch on a parents thread and on facebook. Some of is may have become/are becoming October bumpkins but chunk will always be a November sparklers x x x x


----------



## Dragonfly

lolpants said:


> :h
> 
> DF - You gonna share your name ideas on here?? Im nosey :haha:
> 
> 
> Lol xx

I cant! I am afraid I will jinx it or get turned off. I know OH thinks its ok and we are discussing names again here. Probably be like my last list where we choose nothing on it! name was decided day before induction then. 


makeithappen said:


> hey girls
> 
> hope you dont mind me asking but are any of you suffering with piles? mine arent really that sore now but they are bleeding. just worried about it.

I have piles inside, I cant feel them or they dont hurt but they do bleed and sometimes i can loose a lot of blood with them. I had them since i had william. They have not acted up in a while which is weird since i am constipated.


----------



## anna matronic

Lol, so did the date matter then? I'm buggered as my safe date is a few weeks away but I'm sure now my maternity has started it was based in edd on matb1 and not date I have baby?? Work have confirmed I am entitled to full may pay. They can't change it now surely. Oh well x x


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck Anna! Hope you have a smooth delivery. :hugs:

Official notice: Baby needs to come out, as none of my shirts are fitting any longer! :nope: My belly trys to hang out the bottom of almost EVERY single shirt I own! :|

Attractive to others, I know. :nope:


----------



## anna matronic

Oh I have a lovely pile haha just the one can't feel it and doesn't hurt. I am worried about it exploding or something when I start pushing. Also I am worked about pooing aswell as haven't been today or had a clear out pmsl xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Knew I could rely on you girls to make me feel better! Just going to concentrate on the fact that baby will get here in the safest way possible. 
Will be able to organise what happens with the dog etc and get my hair done beforehand.


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> Lol, so did the date matter then? I'm buggered as my safe date is a few weeks away but I'm sure now my maternity has started it was based in edd on matb1 and not date I have baby?? Work have confirmed I am entitled to full may pay. They can't change it now surely. Oh well x x

I still dunno for sure how it would of effected things if she had come earlier than the 26th? But I didn't wanna risk them trying too get out of paying me full pay!
Im sure your ok if you had it confirmed :thumbup: All I know is my manager rung me too congratulate me for reaching this date - so I think they woulda tried too have changed it :shrug:
.. and keep us updated as much as you can tomorrow :thumbup: and awww :hugs: I love all you girls on here too - you have all been great support :hugs:


Df - thats fair enough hun - be nice too have a surprise :)

Silas - I have same problem too!! I didn't bother too buy any maternity tops as I thought all my tops were big enough - and now Im close to the end I don't wanna waste money!! Its hard work choosing something that covers the bump now!

Makeithappen - I personally haven't sorry so can't give any advice.. I did have thrush at one pooint - that was worst side effect of pregnancy for me, so can imagine you must be uncomfortable - Hope it clears up for u soon :flower:

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey ladies!!! Sorry it took so long to update, yesterday me and Maddy just slept! Madelyn Laneya Knudsen was born at 7:50 am on October 24th, 2010 after 14 hours of hard labor and an emergency c section. She weighed 8 lbs even and is 19 inches long. She is so gorgeous and I love her more than anything! 

https://www.our365.com/NewbornPortraits/BabyDetail.aspx?birthid=b08f42b0-14d6-45fe-a3b5-d2dd1308ead4

I will type up her birth story later on. I'm still pretty tired. Hope everyone else is doing well! :)


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Bhb! She is adorable!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, she is gorgeous BHB! :hugs: 
I hope you all continue to do well! Love her little pictures as well. :) (especially the one with daddy kissing her!)


----------



## makeithappen

congrats BHB! shes beautiful!

Hope your both doing well!


----------



## Cocobelle

Teal, huge congratulations on the safe arrival of little Madelyn, she is just gorgeous!

Makethappen, I have just managed to get myself piles (at least that is what I assume they are, I need to speak to my MW tomorrow) they do not hurt or bleed, I can just feel something is there. Not sure if I should get some medication from the doctor or if something from over the counter at the chemist will do?


----------



## GossipGirly

makeithappen said:


> hey girls
> 
> hope you dont mind me asking but are any of you suffering with piles? mine arent really that sore now but they are bleeding. just worried about it.

I have a pile :( its a fairly new thing for me it doesnt hurt at the moment just a little sore and a bit itchy I need to go and get cream but I dont want to show dr my bum and my midwife lives 3 doors away :cry:


----------



## makeithappen

you can buy over the counter creams n stuff. ive been using a cream from saturday and its definitely helped with the pain, its just the bleeding thats worrying me. im, gona speak to my midwife on wednesday about it.


----------



## makeithappen

GossipGirly said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> hey girls
> 
> hope you dont mind me asking but are any of you suffering with piles? mine arent really that sore now but they are bleeding. just worried about it.
> 
> I have a pile :( its a fairly new thing for me it doesnt hurt at the moment just a little sore and a bit itchy I need to go and get cream but I dont want to show dr my bum and my midwife lives 3 doors away :cry:Click to expand...

oooh no way! poor you knowing your midwife will have to look at you face everyday after looking at your other 'cheeks'....but at least you havent far to go if you go into labour lol. 

seriously though hun im sure that is really tricky. try some over the counter creams see if that helps first.


----------



## majm1241

lolpants said:


> Majm - its exciting that your dilation has started :happydance: obv hope LO holds out till Nov 20th for you - but ur on ur way!! As far as I know I haven't lost any plug - but I pee so much in the night that I may have missed it :shrug:
> 
> AFM - Ive officially made it too my 'safe' date in regards too my work pay - so Im happy for eviction to be any time from now!! Im willing to DTD now - which OH will be very happy about! :thumbup:
> Ive also had a couple of 'contractions' very painful feelings that have made me say 'owwww' out loud when on my own!! (which means it defo hurt - just like when you laugh out loud on your own means that its defo funny!!)
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks! :hugs: I am SO excited!

Congrats on the safe date! :D I know what you mean about the BH! Mine are getting a bit painful too.



makeithappen said:


> hey girls
> 
> hope you dont mind me asking but are any of you suffering with piles? mine arent really that sore now but they are bleeding. just worried about it.

I have had them ever since Jace. :cry: They will remain there but can act up a lot from being constipated or having diarrhea. Sounds gross but you will just have to push them back up inside if they pop out. :blush: You can buy OTC creams for them. Mine blled sometimes and can be scary but just talk to the doctor and you can have surgery to get them removed.



anna matronic said:


> Thank u again! Well I hae put on my new labour pajamas lol and am ready for bed. It's like Christmas the quicker I go to sleep the quicker tomorrow comes!! Am meant to have another trace this evening but they haven't done one yet!!
> 
> I havmt lost any plus either or am dialted unless that has changed since Saturday which I doubt! So long induction for moi tomorrow me thinks. I'd hae given anything to have ha a normal last trimester and go into labour naturally. But we want our babies safe and sound no matter how it ends up being!
> 
> Busy day today and I haven't been able to read everything and comment. Sorry about that today has been a whirlwind for me!!
> 
> Well, until tomorrow ladies :) I'll probs update when I see the doctor then hand over to hb who I'll text and she can update.
> 
> I just want to say u guys have been my life support for the past 30 weeks Ms especially te last 10. I am really gonna miss it and hope in some we we continue to stay on touch on a parents thread and on facebook. Some of is may have become/are becoming October bumpkins but chunk will always be a November sparklers x x x x

OMG I am so excited for you! :yipee: Get some sleep! You will need it! :hugs:



pinklizzy said:


> Knew I could rely on you girls to make me feel better! Just going to concentrate on the fact that baby will get here in the safest way possible.
> Will be able to organise what happens with the dog etc and get my hair done beforehand.

I'm glad you are feeling a bit better! :hugs:



lolpants said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Lol, so did the date matter then? I'm buggered as my safe date is a few weeks away but I'm sure now my maternity has started it was based in edd on matb1 and not date I have baby?? Work have confirmed I am entitled to full may pay. They can't change it now surely. Oh well x x
> 
> I still dunno for sure how it would of effected things if she had come earlier than the 26th? But I didn't wanna risk them trying too get out of paying me full pay!
> Im sure your ok if you had it confirmed :thumbup: All I know is my manager rung me too congratulate me for reaching this date - so I think they woulda tried too have changed it :shrug:
> .. and keep us updated as much as you can tomorrow :thumbup: and awww :hugs: I love all you girls on here too - you have all been great support :hugs:
> 
> 
> Df - thats fair enough hun - be nice too have a surprise :)
> 
> *Silas - I have same problem too!! I didn't bother too buy any maternity tops as I thought all my tops were big enough - and now Im close to the end I don't wanna waste money!! Its hard work choosing something that covers the bump now!*
> 
> Makeithappen - I personally haven't sorry so can't give any advice.. I did have thrush at one pooint - that was worst side effect of pregnancy for me, so can imagine you must be uncomfortable - Hope it clears up for u soon :flower:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Same goes for me! I am starting to just use Mark's shirts! :haha:



blkhairbeauty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Sorry it took so long to update, yesterday me and Maddy just slept! Madelyn Laneya Knudsen was born at 7:50 am on October 24th, 2010 after 14 hours of hard labor and an emergency c section. She weighed 8 lbs even and is 19 inches long. She is so gorgeous and I love her more than anything!
> 
> https://www.our365.com/NewbornPortraits/BabyDetail.aspx?birthid=b08f42b0-14d6-45fe-a3b5-d2dd1308ead4
> 
> I will type up her birth story later on. I'm still pretty tired. Hope everyone else is doing well! :)

OMG!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!! She is GORGEOUS!!! :kiss:


----------



## Betheney

BHB she is just gorgeous!!! Those photos are so perfect!!!

I've had braxton hicks HEAPS for the last few days with a particular painful one last night that woke me from my sleep.

Love


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> Hahahaha, naughty herbert!! And it is not even a story you could tell at his/her 21st

That made me laugh lol xx



anna matronic said:


> Thank u again! Well I hae put on my new labour pajamas lol and am ready for bed. It's like Christmas the quicker I go to sleep the quicker tomorrow comes!! Am meant to have another trace this evening but they haven't done one yet!!
> 
> I havmt lost any plus either or am dialted unless that has changed since Saturday which I doubt! So long induction for moi tomorrow me thinks. I'd hae given anything to have ha a normal last trimester and go into labour naturally. But we want our babies safe and sound no matter how it ends up being!
> 
> Busy day today and I haven't been able to read everything and comment. Sorry about that today has been a whirlwind for me!!
> 
> Well, until tomorrow ladies :) I'll probs update when I see the doctor then hand over to hb who I'll text and she can update.
> 
> I just want to say u guys have been my life support for the past 30 weeks Ms especially te last 10. I am really gonna miss it and hope in some we we continue to stay on touch on a parents thread and on facebook. Some of is may have become/are becoming October bumpkins but chunk will always be a November sparklers x x x x

Good luck soph all excited for u , i shall make sure i check on here xx:happydance:


Pinklizzy - give it couple of days and ur get ur head around the big change, i spoke to teal and she said c section wasnt that bad, just think u can plan now you hav or will hav date, not long to go and ur hav lil baby with u ,i was just the same when thought i may hav to hav a c sect but u never kno i may end still havin one xxx all the best xxx

Congrats Teal even though we spoke earlier on chat xxx

Speakin of piles makes my bottom itch, a lady i kno has it really, really bad can hardly walk she had with her previous too xxx hope it eases ladies xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats bhb! what lovely pics to you have and glad to hear from you as I was spying on your facebook for updates all day!


----------



## weezyweu

congrats BHB she is gorgeous. So much for being 9IB two weeks ago!!!!


----------



## pichi

Aw congrats BHB. She's so cute :)

Everyone is popping - no fair hehe


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats on your new girl bhb. Looks like we are even now on new baby girls to new baby boys. 

My husband and I DTD last night since everyone else seemed to be. I did get one cramp afterwards and have been having more vajaja pains today although I don't know if the 2 are related. I seem to be struggling with being tired of being pregnant and wanting to try things like sex just to see if it might help and then I change my mind and I want to stay pregnant and make it to my c-section and then I get uncomfortable and tired of waiting and I want it out and then I remember how much it hurt last time and how I need to get Ben babysat before I go into labour and I want to wait again. I am so fickle.


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Lol, so did the date matter then? I'm buggered as my safe date is a few weeks away but I'm sure now my maternity has started it was based in edd on matb1 and not date I have baby?? Work have confirmed I am entitled to full may pay. They can't change it now surely. Oh well x x

If you're talking from a £ point of view then its your EDD thats used to calculate your entitlement not the DOB - hope that helps :D

GL :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> Congrats on your new girl bhb. Looks like we are even now on new baby girls to new baby boys.
> 
> My husband and I DTD last night since everyone else seemed to be. I did get one cramp afterwards and have been having more vajaja pains today although I don't know if the 2 are related. I seem to be struggling with being tired of being pregnant and wanting to try things like sex just to see if it might help and then I change my mind and I want to stay pregnant and make it to my c-section and then I get uncomfortable and tired of waiting and I want it out and then I remember how much it hurt last time and how I need to get Ben babysat before I go into labour and I want to wait again. I am so fickle.

I get the aching and heaviness more too after DTD. I hope it works for you hon! :hugs:


----------



## Velity

Hey girls!
I just found this thread!
I am due November 24th with a little girl!


----------



## majm1241

Velity said:


> Hey girls!
> I just found this thread!
> I am due November 24th with a little girl!

Hi and Welcome! :hugs: I will update you hon! :kiss:


----------



## Velity

Thanks!

Is anyone else struggling with GD?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Aw a newbie!! Welcome Velity

Perhaps start a thread about GD and any concerns you have. Im sure there are heaps of ladies that can give you support and advice! ;)


----------



## Betheney

Do you girls experience lots of braxton hicks and cramps throughout the day and maybe more at night? If so how long have you been having them? I've had them for the last week or so but more the last few days, anyone had this for weeks?

Love


----------



## majm1241

I'm not sure about the GD! 

Betheney, I've had them since about 16 weeks but getting more here recently and having the cramps too. They hurt!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

quick :plane: visit from me - losing power today til 2pm - eek - 

BHB - shes adorable!!
:hugs: all round - i have 20 mins of power left and still need breakfast!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Velity  

BHB, just perfect-congrats hunni!!!

Beth, I been getting BH for about 14 weeks now and they def get worse at night or when I am driving-finding them rather annnoying now tbh cos I just want the real thing...

Arg, been awake since 5.30-feels like a bowling ball is lodged in my pelvis plus I have bleeding sinuses... Going to try catch a few more hours before Ashton wakes up

xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

haha missy I love that emotion! 

congrats bhb and welcome vielty

I dont think Iv had any definate braxton hicks, I dont really feel my stomach going hard then soft, it worrys me! I keep thinking iv had them then thinking... hmm was that one x


----------



## anna matronic

forgodssake said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Lol, so did the date matter then? I'm buggered as my safe date is a few weeks away but I'm sure now my maternity has started it was based in edd on matb1 and not date I have baby?? Work have confirmed I am entitled to full may pay. They can't change it now surely. Oh well x x
> 
> If you're talking from a £ point of view then its your EDD thats used to calculate your entitlement not the DOB - hope that helps :D
> 
> GL :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

lolpants is scaring me unecessarily :haha: according to work I am only 36 weeks!!!!

Welcome velicity (sorry on phone can't see name properly!!) gestational complications had loads on gd have a read through that x x


----------



## Dragonfly

37 weeks for me today, waiting on ticker to change always does by 8am. I had cramps after i peed in my legs and lower, not a UTI cramp. And I am not constipated any more . I had more discharge than normal., white stuff though. Is 37 weeks defo full term i asked a consultant and they go by 40 weeks! so if my baby is born from now in it probably may not need medical attention?


----------



## forgodssake

* DF * 37 weeks is definitely classed as full term or at least your baby won't be classed as prem if born now - it's highly unlikey (s)he would need medical intervention for early birth if born now

* BHB * Only word needed is BEAUTIFUL. :D Well done you

* Vielty * Welcome :)

* Everyone else * :hug:

AFM - another crap nights sleep - trapped nerve in leg (allegedly) bloody hurts. Gonna try and grab a couple more hours before we go out for the day (DD2 still snoring.) Also got meself a bump buddy ;)

xx


----------



## lolpants

anna matronic said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> Lol, so did the date matter then? I'm buggered as my safe date is a few weeks away but I'm sure now my maternity has started it was based in edd on matb1 and not date I have baby?? Work have confirmed I am entitled to full may pay. They can't change it now surely. Oh well x x
> 
> If you're talking from a £ point of view then its your EDD thats used to calculate your entitlement not the DOB - hope that helps :D
> 
> GL :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lolpants is scaring me unecessarily :haha: according to work I am only 36 weeks!!!!Click to expand...

Im just trying too help speed things up for you :winkwink: I think my manager must of got it wrong... just so relieved that it doesn't matter now!
GL for today Sophie!! :hugs:



Betheney said:


> Do you girls experience lots of braxton hicks and cramps throughout the day and maybe more at night? If so how long have you been having them? I've had them for the last week or so but more the last few days, anyone had this for weeks?
> 
> Love

Ive had BH since about 30 weeks - but last couple of days Ive had ones that have been far more painful and last longer - only a couple a day - think it might be things getting ready down there??


:hi: Verity!! As someone else suggested there is a section where you can talk about pregnancy complications and there will be lots of people with GD on there - sorry I can't help more :hugs:

Happy 37 weeks DF :happydance: That is classed as full term - all your baby does now is gain weight! 

and a massive congratulations too Teal!!! Maddy is adorable!!!

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

I've worked it out lol!! If u had baby before today then maternity leave would have kicked in then. The amount u get wouldn't have been affected :)


----------



## Mei190

Congrats BHB on your little girl!

Also welcome Velity :D

I don't think I have been having any BH, but who knows. Half the time I put my hand on my tummy and I feel the baby moving but don't actually 'feel' it... so no idea :dohh:


----------



## pichi

Good morning girls :)

AM glad you sorted out your mat pay :) 

DF: I was told that 37+ is full term meaning you can go to a birthing centre etc...


Afm; nothing exciting really. Just cramping really. 38w tomorrow though :D


----------



## Dragonfly

What do you mean I can go to a birthing centre? we only have hospitals here. And I feel better knowing all is ok now as I was paranoid for a while there when poeple who where breastfeeding looked like they where popping early all of them.


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls. I see we have quite a few babies now...and that's still 1 week to go before November

Congratulations BHB on your proincess, unfortunately I couldn't open the pics.

Anna - are you being induced this week?

I am still working for another 2,5 weeks....should ve finished by now, so fed up, achey ...and full of cold on top of it....

Hope everyone is ok? x


----------



## hinkybinky

Dragonfly said:


> What do you mean I can go to a birthing centre? we only have hospitals here. And I feel better knowing all is ok now as I was paranoid for a while there when poeple who where breastfeeding looked like they where popping early all of them.

I think she just meant that one of the things over here when you get to 37 weeks is that they will no longer insist you got to hospital, so if you are planning a different birth (home, MW led unit) they'll let you do it. Which implies they have no concerns for a baby's health at that stage.


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome Velity :hi: and nice to see you Lenka :)

Just about to jump in the shower (having a lazy day) but just though I would pop in to wish Sophie good luck today, will be thinking of you honey!

Hubby and I DTD last night (its the new craze :haha:) but NOTHING! No cramps, no aches, no leaks no bloomin point in my opinion as it was hardly fun, lol. What next can I try?

I have a MW appointment this afternoon, hopefully Herbert will still be head down. We had a quieter day yesterday, a fair bit of movement but s/he didn't have its usual mad half hour in the evening where it likes to try and punch its way out of my tummy. I am starting to get a bit paranoid now and just want Herbie born. I think its got to the stage where I think s/he is better out than in now. I hate feeling worried.

Will check back for updates later x


----------



## hinkybinky

**UPDATE FROM ANNA MATRONIC**​
Just had a text to say she's been given the gel pessary so should be a few hours now while that gets working. She is also on IV antibiotics. Please send her all your positive cervix-dilating thoughts :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Hope pig gel works Anna  I think Anna has won the race we had on facebook to have baby first anyway. 

I have midwife at 2 on thurs here in town. 

My ticker describes exactly what I was moaning about this past few days. I am no longer constipated yet I feel like theres something trapped in my ass. And just this min I have cramps.


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Go Sophie!!

Congratulations BHB, she is gorgeous!!

Hope all of you ladies and bumps are okay, just logged in after moving house this weekend to 20ish pages...so way to much to name pick through!! :haha: Chatterboxes!!

AFM: I am very sore and achy after the move, only 6 more days now til C-Section (Please do not mention this on Facebook :thumbup:)


----------



## GossipGirly

LOL DF! I also hope gel does the trick! good luck AM x


----------



## pichi

hinkybinky said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean I can go to a birthing centre? we only have hospitals here. And I feel better knowing all is ok now as I was paranoid for a while there when poeple who where breastfeeding looked like they where popping early all of them.
> 
> I think she just meant that one of the things over here when you get to 37 weeks is that they will no longer insist you got to hospital, so if you are planning a different birth (home, MW led unit) they'll let you do it. Which implies they have no concerns for a baby's health at that stage.Click to expand...

yeah that's what i meant :blush: sorry, i just assumed there was birthing centres available all over. i wasn't allowed to get my birthing centers number till i hit 37 weeks...


good luck anna_m! :dust:


----------



## hinkybinky

pichi said:


> yeah that's what i meant :blush: sorry, i just assumed there was birthing centres available all over. i wasn't allowed to get my birthing centers number till i hit 37 weeks...

Really? I was allowed to have all my ante-natal appointments at mine after 32 weeks. Would have been horrible to get to know the place and the MWs and then get to 36+6 and go into labour! Probs best not to know what you're missing!


----------



## MissyMojo

afternoon ladies - popping in with some hugs all round xxx :hug:


----------



## pichi

hinkybinky said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> yeah that's what i meant :blush: sorry, i just assumed there was birthing centres available all over. i wasn't allowed to get my birthing centers number till i hit 37 weeks...
> 
> Really? I was allowed to have all my ante-natal appointments at mine after 32 weeks. Would have been horrible to get to know the place and the MWs and then get to 36+6 and go into labour! Probs best not to know what you're missing!Click to expand...

The midwife lead unit won't take anyone under 37 weeks - i'm sure if i was 36+6 they'd take me as i've had no complications throughout this pregnancy but my midwife is not obliged to give out their number till patients are at least 37 weeks along... so ill get the number tomorrow :thumbup:

hope this little one decides to get a shift on soon. i'm getting impatient ¬__¬:dohh:


and :hugs: for missy hehe


----------



## GossipGirly

haha I just gave the baby hiccups from bouncing on my ball!


----------



## pichi

heh aww. I'm sitting here getting BH after BH ... i think :dohh: followed by crampy crampy

the other night OH had his hand on my tum when we were sleeping and he sneezed which gave peanut a bit of a fright and she kinda jumped... bless


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> I've worked it out lol!! If u had baby before today then maternity leave would have kicked in then. The amount u get wouldn't have been affected :)

Yeah, this is right. 

Why are you showing online * AM * :confused: shouldn't you be pushing or something ;)

xx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww Gossip!!

im very tempted to re-arrange my living room today! i have feeling it could work better but im not sure on my feeling - hate my living room being more like a corridor than a room - too many doors!


----------



## Dragonfly

I havnt had braxton hicks since i had that infection a while ago. seems to have all stopped for me. I get odd cramps thats it.


----------



## chella

Velity said:


> Hey girls!
> I just found this thread!
> I am due November 24th with a little girl!

 Welcome :happydance: hows it going for u ? xx



pichi said:


> Good morning girls :)
> 
> AM glad you sorted out your mat pay :)
> 
> DF: I was told that 37+ is full term meaning you can go to a birthing centre etc...
> 
> 
> Afm; nothing exciting really. Just cramping really. 38w tomorrow though :D

I wonder who could be next!!!! Ur gettin closer and cramping may turn into more soon xx shall keep myself posted x



Cocobelle said:


> Welcome Velity :hi: and nice to see you Lenka :)
> 
> Just about to jump in the shower (having a lazy day) but just though I would pop in to wish Sophie good luck today, will be thinking of you honey!
> 
> Hubby and I DTD last night (its the new craze :haha:) but NOTHING! No cramps, no aches, no leaks no bloomin point in my opinion as it was hardly fun, lol. What next can I try?
> 
> I have a MW appointment this afternoon, hopefully Herbert will still be head down. We had a quieter day yesterday, a fair bit of movement but s/he didn't have its usual mad half hour in the evening where it likes to try and punch its way out of my tummy. I am starting to get a bit paranoid now and just want Herbie born. I think its got to the stage where I think s/he is better out than in now. I hate feeling worried.
> 
> Will check back for updates later x

Lol dtd im thinkin of goin that way when i hit 39wks lol if i can drag myself to it xx


Good luck soph chunk may be here by tonight xxx:happydance:

Hope everyone is well and waiting patiently to see whos nx in line lol xxx


----------



## Kellycool

Having some major cramps/BH-almost tempted to ring the hubby hmmmmm.. Will give it another hour... Luckily cabbage leaves have just been put in freezer should anything actually be starting


----------



## pichi

mines arn't major cramps and the BH don't hurt, just feel odd haha. fingers crossed for you Kelly!

i got my TENs machine today. tested it on my arm as it suggests and ooo that boost button is going to feel weird! lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cramps in my ass and tops of thighs like period pains. You know when your about to have a majoy dose of you know whats and you can feel it in your bum I have that only its not that I went to loo earlier I think anyway. probably wind but the leg cramps at top i dont like i member them as they where a sign my period was coming. I can feel baby kicking about.


----------



## Dragonfly

rspca ad made me cry :(


----------



## Kellycool

Landed up being nothing but they were pretty strong.. And Ashton has been really clingy today-he even fell asleep in my arms for his afternoon nap which hasnt happened since he was about 14 months old.. My mom reckons he prob knows somone is coming hahahaha.. I WISH!!!

Did the machine hurt Pichi? I think I might test mine now...

Oooohhh, maybe something is happening for you DF

Thinking about you loads Sophie.. 

Anyone know how Quaser (think that is the name) is?


----------



## pichi

no it doesn't hurt at all. it tickles haha. i can see it being helpful though. the boost button feels great too! and i only had it on my arm hehe. i got the Elle labour tens machine. it has 15 levels of frequency and a boost button


----------



## fairypop

pichi said:


> no it doesn't hurt at all. it tickles haha. i can see it being helpful though. the boost button feels great too! and i only had it on my arm hehe. i got the Elle labour tens machine. it has 15 levels of frequency and a boost button

Oooh, where did you get it from? I want to get one
Thanks


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh i got the elle tens to tried it on oh he didnt like it so much haha


----------



## pichi

fairypop said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> no it doesn't hurt at all. it tickles haha. i can see it being helpful though. the boost button feels great too! and i only had it on my arm hehe. i got the Elle labour tens machine. it has 15 levels of frequency and a boost button
> 
> Oooh, where did you get it from? I want to get one
> ThanksClick to expand...

i got mine from : https://www.tensmachines.co.uk/maternity-tens-hire-obstetric-tens-rental-elle-tens.html think i was £22 for 6 weeks or so... think GG got it cheaper than me though :thumbup:


----------



## Kellycool

OK, think I will try mine then.. 
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Hiumm two of my landlords dogs got stuck together, a rotweiler and the choc lab. That was interesting looking while one wanted to walk one way and the other. They where at it. I think i heard that can happen though but they got unstuck before iu got shoes on i didnt fancy being eaten by the weird rotweiler who has issues.


----------



## pichi

Kellycool said:


> OK, think I will try mine then..
> xxx

make sure you put it on the underside of your forearm to test - the pads are super sticky haha!


----------



## majm1241

I may be experiencing this but I am not sure since I never went into labor on my own with Jace. Last night I got BH bad and frequent w/ cramps and I was so sick to my stomach. I have been having some mild back pain & Menstrual like cramps and trapped gas like cramps both. :sick: I had them some during the night (not as bad though) and some this morning. Mark and I read that Labor and False Labor can have the same signs and 1 of them is Gastro where you think you are going to be sick! I would LOVE to have My Little girl, but still it is a bit too soon. I want to at least have her wait 2 more weeks!! Do you guys think this means anything? I don't want to call the doctor because they would just tell me to go and get checked and I don't want them telling me it is all just trapped gas or something.


----------



## Kellycool

Hmmmm, tricky one hun.. Not really sure what to say as also never went into labour alone with Ashton... But is anythign regular? Maybe try an ice cold glass of water-that seems to help my cramps
xx


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo hopefully not false! fxd!
I dont think mine was cheaper pichi well it was £23 for 6 weeks but if u spend over £25 its free delivery and I wanted some arnica tablets for healing which took it to £25 so got free delivery. I got extra batterys, a pain relief leaflet thingy and xtra pads for free with it also. It was from wwww.bumps2birth.co.uk


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> 37 weeks for me today, waiting on ticker to change always does by 8am. I had cramps after i peed in my legs and lower, not a UTI cramp. And I am not constipated any more . I had more discharge than normal., white stuff though. Is 37 weeks defo full term i asked a consultant and they go by 40 weeks! so if my baby is born from now in it probably may not need medical attention?

Happy 37 Weeks! :hugs:



Lenka said:


> Hey girls. I see we have quite a few babies now...and that's still 1 week to go before November
> 
> Congratulations BHB on your proincess, unfortunately I couldn't open the pics.
> 
> Anna - are you being induced this week?
> 
> I am still working for another 2,5 weeks....should ve finished by now, so fed up, achey ...and full of cold on top of it....
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? x

Happy 35 Weeks! :hugs:



Kellycool said:


> Having some major cramps/BH-almost tempted to ring the hubby hmmmmm.. Will give it another hour... Luckily cabbage leaves have just been put in freezer should anything actually be starting

GL Hon! :hugs:



Dragonfly said:


> I have cramps in my ass and tops of thighs like period pains. You know when your about to have a majoy dose of you know whats and you can feel it in your bum I have that only its not that I went to loo earlier I think anyway. probably wind but the leg cramps at top i dont like i member them as they where a sign my period was coming. I can feel baby kicking about.

GL Hon! Wow! It's like we are all starting to feel things start up! :D



GossipGirly said:


> yeh i got the elle tens to tried it on oh he didnt like it so much haha

:haha:



Dragonfly said:


> Hiumm two of my landlords dogs got stuck together, a rotweiler and the choc lab. That was interesting looking while one wanted to walk one way and the other. They where at it. I think i heard that can happen though but they got unstuck before iu got shoes on i didnt fancy being eaten by the weird rotweiler who has issues.

GROSS!!! :lol:



Kellycool said:


> Hmmmm, tricky one hun.. Not really sure what to say as also never went into labour alone with Ashton... But is anythign regular? Maybe try an ice cold glass of water-that seems to help my cramps
> xx

Thanks Hon. I will try that with the water. I can't believe I had ONLY water yesterday. Well, besides a Decaf Pumpkin Latte :lol:, but still. I need to drink a huge glass of water then huh!?

Thanks GG! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

GossipGirly said:


> ooo hopefully not false! fxd!
> I dont think mine was cheaper pichi well it was £23 for 6 weeks but if u spend over £25 its free delivery and I wanted some arnica tablets for healing which took it to £25 so got free delivery. I got extra batterys, a pain relief leaflet thingy and xtra pads for free with it also. It was from wwww.bumps2birth.co.uk

ah okies. mines came with free p&p and extra batteries too :) :thumbup:

FX'd its not false labour mjm


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo baby is having a right old riggle and its so painful, all the downward pressure and that horrible feeling, when she does this is makes me wonder how im going to handle labour if this isnt it!!


----------



## Kellycool

GossipGirly said:


> ooo baby is having a right old riggle and its so painful, all the downward pressure and that horrible feeling, when she does this is makes me wonder how im going to handle labour if this isnt it!!

You'll handle sweetie:flower:


----------



## chella

no news from quazier just yet , weather down here is so miserable i dont fancy going out but looks like i shall have to grim and bear it xxx

Hope all u ladies are feeling ok ? sat here thinkin i must tonite wash my hair, straighten it tomoz and also groom at least reg now just incase !!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

hey chella, im doing ok

decided id re-arrange my living room, only to discover we have it this way for a reason - its the only way everythig fits!

oh and - uhoh - i forsee spending
https://www.mothercare.com/s?Action=submit&rh=n:42764041&field-keywords=christmas


----------



## pichi

the raindeer on the mothercare stuff i ithink looks sad :( lol

my work have cute bibs in just now : https://www.mandco.com/Accessories/First-christmas-bib/invt/3308677multi


----------



## majm1241

Missy those are so cute! LOL


----------



## majm1241

That is too cute too Pichi! LOL


----------



## GossipGirly

also matalan has some cute things in and they are very reasonable priced! x


----------



## GossipGirly

oo and the disney store has some cute baubles in x


----------



## MissyMojo

:cry: i miss england!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Kellycool

Hee hee
I must Veet tonight  
Getting hair and eyebrows done on thurs and possibly nails re-filled on Fri..


----------



## pichi

hah totally read that wrong. i thought you said you were getting your nails re-FITTED :rofl:


----------



## Kellycool

:rofl:


----------



## b23

I've decided that being due at the end of November makes it seem further away!! I've packed baby's hospital bag and mine is nearly done, but almost all of you ladies are so much closer to your due dates than I am and I'm jealous lol. 

I've been trying to write my birth plan this afternoon but I don't really know what to put in it and how to format it, can anyone recommend a good template etc that I could look at? I'm seeing the midwife this Friday and the consultant again next Thursday so I really should sort this out sooner rather than later! Thanks :flower: x


----------



## GossipGirly

I was given this website by midwife 

www.nhs.uk/mypregnancy to start looking at birth plans, woud u like me to send you mine as an idea of one?


----------



## b23

That would be great, I will PM you! x


----------



## SilasLove

Kelly - About Ashton being clingy - I have noticed Joseph being much more clingy and whiny lately. I have wondered if maybe he really does sense that someone else is coming soon. :shrug: 

Btw, another November Sparkler is on their way. frsttimemommy is in labor as of now, and was due November 4th. :thumbup:

I was hurting last night, probably from sweeping and mopping the kitchen and bathroom, as well as cleaning the bathtub yesterday and everything else that I did. My back was KILLING me. I just wanted to be in labor at that point and the baby OUT. :haha:


----------



## hinkybinky

** UPDATE FROM ANNA MATRONIC / SOPHIE **

The first gel pessary hasn't worked after 6 hours :( So they are repeating the process again; it will be another 6 hours now to wait and see if her cervix manages to dilate. She sounds a bit fed up (and I am sure she is stalking this thread to pass the time!). 

Keep sending those cervix stretching vibes!! :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, poor Soph! Bleh. Induction sounds like completely no fun when it doesn't progress. 

Hope things start happening soon!! :hugs:
*sending cervix stretching vibes*


----------



## Bartness

My little monkey's movements are starting to hurt. I've had a few good punches and kicks that actually HURT A LOT! Im so ready for him to arrive, although I know he needs to cook a bit longer. 

Oh and good luck to AM!


----------



## Dragonfly

ahh balls hope gel works this time! horrble sitting about waiting I been there before. 


I hope on Thursday i will be asked for a birth plan but i dont think so as these midwife only see you for few mins to check urine, hb, bp and have a feel at baby. Remember that from last time and even previous visits with this one ually they ask in hospital. I know what I dont want anyway from past experiencing thats for sure,


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck soph :( hope the next gel works its magic :hugs:


----------



## pichi

hope things get a move on soon Anna_m...

i'm jealous ¬___¬ our EDD are the same. lol


----------



## b23

Bartness said:


> My little monkey's movements are starting to hurt. I've had a few good punches and kicks that actually HURT A LOT! Im so ready for him to arrive, although I know he needs to cook a bit longer.
> 
> Oh and good luck to AM!

Same for me - little one didn't stop yesterday in quality or quantity! He's been a little less brutal today but there's still time yet before the day is out lol.


----------



## pichi

little peanut must be nice to her mummy then because i'm not getting battered. i just get wibbles n jitters lol


----------



## GossipGirly

i get beaten up from the inside i think i have a big girl in there


----------



## pichi

haha my wee girl must just have a big arse :haha: aww i shouldn't really say that - poor bubs *rubs tum*


----------



## GossipGirly

haha! god im sitting crying my eyes out at friends on E4 rachael just had her baby..just that moment between ross and her I can totally imagine what its gonna be like


I want mine now :cry: I just want to meet her its so frustrating


----------



## SilasLove

Pichi - No worries hon, I am still here with you! :thumbup:

GG - I know what you mean hon! It is starting to get seriously frustrating. Bleh .. wish we all could just have our darn babies!! :haha:

I have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that some of the November women have hit single digits in days until baby arrives!!! :|


----------



## lolpants

GossipGirly said:


> haha! god im sitting crying my eyes out at friends on E4 rachael just had her baby..just that moment between ross and her I can totally imagine what its gonna be like
> 
> 
> I want mine now :cry: I just want to meet her its so frustrating

OMG me too!! :haha: I cry at everything to do with babies on TV nowadays!! :cry: And DF the RSPCA ad made me cry too!!!


AM - Sending stretchy vibes your way!! :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Come on Sophie's cervix, stretch damnit!!!

Silas it is so weird-Ashton is not really a clingy a child but just today he has been like my shadow wanting 'cuddools' all day long... REALLy want this baby now.. 

B23 I am sure the time will fly, and you could end up having your baby before some of us early nov girls 

What else can we do to get thses little ones moving I wonder....


----------



## pichi

SilasLove said:


> Pichi - No worries hon, I am still here with you! :thumbup:
> 
> GG - I know what you mean hon! It is starting to get seriously frustrating. Bleh .. wish we all could just have our darn babies!! :haha:
> 
> I have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that some of the November women have hit single digits in days until baby arrives!!! :|

hun WE'RE nearly in single figures! in 6 more days! how mad is that :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Ah my friend had her baby this weekend-just got the story from her sister. After 24 hours of labour and getting to 9cm dilated her temp spiked and she had to have a c section, how horrid is that!?

Jo, how was appt? Is Bertie still head down?


----------



## SilasLove

Kelly - The clinginess is seriously doing my head in! :wacko: I feel as if I am trapped, as he is always pulling on my pants or crying in my lap! :| I probably sound like a horrid mother, but it gets to me. Especially when I have things that need to be done. And the crying is constant some of the time - I feel as if I am going to INSANE. :haha:

I have given myself strict orders to not try evicting little Madelyn until after Joseph's first birthday. But things I tried last time were walking, squats, sex, and castrol oil. :| (DON'T do that, lol, its NASTY.)

Speaking of sex, I know this is TMI, but last night we attempted to DTD and it was horrible for me! I was so uncomfortable! My OH probably felt like crap about it, but it was just not being done! :nope: I never got this way with Joseph, so its a new experience for me. :(

Also, tomorrow is 38 weeks for me. I went in to labor at 38 weeks with Joseph, to the day. So I think tomorrow I am going to be on my toes about every twinge. But I do see my MW tomorrow and she is *supposed* to check my cervix. So we will see!


----------



## SilasLove

pichi said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Pichi - No worries hon, I am still here with you! :thumbup:
> 
> GG - I know what you mean hon! It is starting to get seriously frustrating. Bleh .. wish we all could just have our darn babies!! :haha:
> 
> I have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that some of the November women have hit single digits in days until baby arrives!!! :|
> 
> hun WE'RE nearly in single figures! in 6 more days! how mad is that :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha: I know! Crazy to think about.

Kelly - I couldn't imagine 24 hours of labor! I was in labor for just 15 hours and it about did my head in.


----------



## majm1241

MissyMojo said:


> :cry: i miss england!!!!!! :cry:

I would just love to visit it period! :cry:



b23 said:


> I've decided that being due at the end of November makes it seem further away!! I've packed baby's hospital bag and mine is nearly done, but almost all of you ladies are so much closer to your due dates than I am and I'm jealous lol.
> 
> I've been trying to write my birth plan this afternoon but I don't really know what to put in it and how to format it, can anyone recommend a good template etc that I could look at? I'm seeing the midwife this Friday and the consultant again next Thursday so I really should sort this out sooner rather than later! Thanks :flower: x

I hear ya but since I got my cervix checked yesterday and I know I am losing my MP and I am dilated 1/2 cm already I am VERY happy and not as jealous! LOL



SilasLove said:


> Kelly - About Ashton being clingy - I have noticed Joseph being much more clingy and whiny lately. I have wondered if maybe he really does sense that someone else is coming soon. :shrug:
> 
> Btw, another November Sparkler is on their way. frsttimemommy is in labor as of now, and was due November 4th. :thumbup:
> 
> I was hurting last night, probably from sweeping and mopping the kitchen and bathroom, as well as cleaning the bathtub yesterday and everything else that I did. My back was KILLING me. I just wanted to be in labor at that point and the baby OUT. :haha:

YAY!!! GL frsttimemommy!!! :hugs: Will you be keeping us updated then hon!? :flower:



hinkybinky said:


> ** UPDATE FROM ANNA MATRONIC / SOPHIE **
> 
> The first gel pessary hasn't worked after 6 hours :( So they are repeating the process again; it will be another 6 hours now to wait and see if her cervix manages to dilate. She sounds a bit fed up (and I am sure she is stalking this thread to pass the time!).
> 
> Keep sending those cervix stretching vibes!! :thumbup:

Ah man! Sending more Labor :dust: and (((((VIBES))))) to you Love! :hugs:



Bartness said:


> My little monkey's movements are starting to hurt. I've had a few good punches and kicks that actually HURT A LOT! Im so ready for him to arrive, although I know he needs to cook a bit longer.
> 
> Oh and good luck to AM!

Oh yes! Bryelle hurts my right ribs at times! LOL



lolpants said:


> GossipGirly said:
> 
> 
> haha! god im sitting crying my eyes out at friends on E4 rachael just had her baby..just that moment between ross and her I can totally imagine what its gonna be like
> 
> 
> I want mine now :cry: I just want to meet her its so frustrating
> 
> OMG me too!! :haha: I cry at everything to do with babies on TV nowadays!! :cry: And DF the RSPCA ad made me cry too!!!
> 
> 
> AM - Sending stretchy vibes your way!! :dust:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

Same here! I cry at EVERY baby show! :lol:


----------



## SilasLove

Majm - Yes, I will keep you all updated as best I can! I don't think she ever really posted on this thread - didn't see her name on the front page either. But I know her from another thread and everything - as well as I think you know her too? I will update from her facebook though. :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

*Update on frsttimemommy*

She is dilated to 5 cm, and got her epidural just a bit ago.


----------



## anna matronic

I am staliking so I will show online but just can't get signal in the room. It is so hot in there so gone for a walk with mum outside!!

It's not been too bad just boring. When they insert the gel it makes your foof really ache like you've had a mamoth shagging session lol!!!

Anyway love to u all. Not sure what happens next if it doesn't work. May do more gel or most likely a section :( xxxxxx


----------



## SilasLove

Oh Anna :hugs: 

Hopefully something happens this time around! Its good that your walking then. Could help things along I am sure! Best of luck! Just know no matter what you get your little Chunk in the end! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Kellycool said:


> Ah my friend had her baby this weekend-just got the story from her sister. After 24 hours of labour and getting to 9cm dilated her temp spiked and she had to have a c section, how horrid is that!?
> 
> Jo, how was appt? Is Bertie still head down?

I got to 10 cm dilated with back labour to and had to get an emergency c section. All that pain. back labour is horrible felt like he was coming out my ass. Glad this time this one is not in that position.


----------



## majm1241

SilasLove said:


> Majm - Yes, I will keep you all updated as best I can! I don't think she ever really posted on this thread - didn't see her name on the front page either. But I know her from another thread and everything - as well as I think you know her too? I will update from her facebook though. :thumbup:

Yes, I was just talking to her yesterday! She is Super Sweet! :lol: I will update her on the front page! Do you know here EDD?


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> I am staliking so I will show online but just can't get signal in the room. It is so hot in there so gone for a walk with mum outside!!
> 
> It's not been too bad just boring. When they insert the gel it makes your foof really ache like you've had a *mamoth shagging session* lol!!!
> 
> Anyway love to u all. Not sure what happens next if it doesn't work. May do more gel or most likely a section :( xxxxxx

:lol:

:hugs: Hon! Come on Gel and Work already!


----------



## Kellycool

Sophie will they not put you on oxytocin drip if gel doesnt work?

Yeah DF, her little one was also posterior-poor girl...

Ashton was a 26 hour labour but it's all worth it in the end hey-I sometimes think they probs should have sectioned me but they were severly understaffed that night.. And I'm glad they didnt in the end.. 

Good vibes to everyone in/going into labour.. It's all just so real now!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

So I have decided that the best place for me to put my birth story of Madelyn would be on here for you ladies to read. It all started on the October 21st, 2010. I went in to have my normal nonstress test and amniotic fluid index scan. I was there for about 2 hours because they were trying to decide whether or not I needed to go down to the L&D to be induced because of high blood pressure and low fluids. They decided to let me go home and try to get my fluids up by drinking a lot of water and rest and were told to call in the morning to see what time I needed to go to the L&D to have another nonstress test and fluids check. I woke up around 8 am, made myself breakfast and then took a shower and packed my hospital bag just because I had a feeling I wasnt going to be leaving that hospital for a couple of days. I get there and get hooked up around 9 30 am. She was looking great but my blood pressure was going up and down from 117/58 to the final one 166/81. So the dr on call decided to induce me. I started the pill that ripens my cervix about 2pm. It started to work and I started having contractions. They checked me 4 hours later and I still was closed but my cervix was 80% effaced. They put the second dose in and thats when things really started going, in under an hour my cervix was completely effaced and I was dilated to a 1. We were thinking things were going to go good but I hadnt ate since about 8 30 in the morning so they let me eat before they started the pitocin. At about 11pm they started the pitocin and my contractions were already pretty strong and close together. As soon as they started the pitocin though my contractions got really really strong and right on top of another. I labored through the whole night with only having morphine twice. I was in so much pain because they were so strong and close and I couldnt get an epidural until I was dilated to a 3 and I wasnt dilating. Finally at about 6 am on Sunday morning the dr came in and said they were going to try and dilate me manually by inserting this balloon thing in my cervix and let gravity help pull it out and open my cervix at the same time. I remember them checking me was the most painful thing because they always seemed to do it right at a peak of a contraction. The balloon thing was inserted and inflated and I was in so much pain that I was crying and breathing really hard. The nurses and doctor though told me they were impressed by me because my breathing was really controlled, until they inserted the balloon, for not taking a birthing class. My dr finally got on call and came in and checked on me and the baby. The first thing out of his mouth to the other dr was, What the fuck are you doing??? My babys heart rate was really lethargic and was dipping instead of accelerating. My dr said, Teal, we are getting this baby out and everything will be ok. They bumped a scheduled c section for me because my dr said we needed to get Maddy out. Within 10 mins, me and my husband were ready to go to the operating room. I get in there and they gave me a spinal block, it was the most relieving thing! The only thing that hurt was when he numbed my skin, the bigger needle going into my spine just felt like a lot of pressure. Not even a minute later my legs were tingling and going numb. The surgery was awesome because all I felt was tugging and pulling. I felt when they pulled her out because it was a lot of pressure, but thats it. The first time I saw her she cried and it was the most amazing thing to hear and see. She was beautiful. She was born at 7:50 am on October 24th, 2010 and weighed 8 pounds even and measured 19 inches long. My husband went over and took pictures as she was getting cleaned up and I was getting stitched up. James then brought Maddy over to me and I got to rub her cheeks and tell her I loved her. She was so beautiful! The nurse came back and got her because her color was still pretty pale and they gave her oxygen. They got done and I was wheeled back to my room. I still hadnt held Maddy yet but she went to the nursery and they gave her oxygen there and assessed that she was ok to come to the room. I was shaking so much from the spinal and I was cold the nurse put warm blankets and a warmer on me and I got better. The whole time I was saying I wanted to see my baby, James finally came back with her and handed her to me to hold her the first time. It was so amazing and I immediately fell in love with her. I started crying because I couldnt believe we had made her and how beautiful she was. I didnt know how much you could love someone that you just barely met. We got transferred to the Maternity floor and I was having a hard time with everything. I was feeling pretty good but I ate some jello and started to get really sick. I got so sick I threw up about 3 times. They gave me pain medicine and nausea medicine in my IV. I was so tired though that I kept falling asleep right in the middle of talking to people. The only time I woke up really was when Maddy fussed or started crying. Sometimes when people were holding her she would fuss and they would give her back to me and immediately she calmed down. Its amazing how comforted she is by me. I am still sore but she is worth it and now I will have a scare forever from my baby. :) Im still on cloud nine, its an amazing feeling being a Mom :cloud9:


----------



## lolpants

awww BHB what a time you had!! But that made me cry - so sweet - can't wait too have that feeling!! :hugs:

Congratulations!

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Awe! I am so happy for you!!! :hugs: Congratulations once again Hon! :flower:


----------



## hinkybinky

Amazing birth story, BHB. Hope you continue to recover well. Enjoy getting to know your little girl and being a family xxx


----------



## Betheney

Oh BHB I'm obsessed with birth stories and read them frequently but that one by far is the best!


----------



## rowleypolie

Loved the story Teal! Thats too bad they couldnt get your cervix to dialate! but in the end the only thing that matters is having a beautiful healthy baby girl!


----------



## Kellycool

Beautiful BHB, what a stunning story


----------



## Dragonfly

Its all worth it for that feeling at the end , best gift in the world! I know I went through hell first time and even though I am scared second time I know what happens at the end and thats what makes it worth it.


----------



## SilasLove

Majm - Her due date was November 4th

BHB - Lovely birth story :flower: I am glad you all are in good health now!


----------



## anna matronic

Kellycool said:


> Sophie will they not put you on oxytocin drip if gel doesnt work?
> 
> Yeah DF, her little one was also posterior-poor girl...
> 
> Ashton was a 26 hour labour but it's all worth it in the end hey-I sometimes think they probs should have sectioned me but they were severly understaffed that night.. And I'm glad they didnt in the end..
> 
> Good vibes to everyone in/going into labour.. It's all just so real now!

they haven't mentioned the drip yet. Not sure if I am not dialted! Half way through this lot. 

I do have back pain now though which is a start :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Its really boring sitting about though I remember my iondiction although I think i got off well with time as it took 9 hours in total but say about for 6 hours waiting for gel to work before I was taken in. And then 9 hours till emergency c section.


----------



## makeithappen

I now have a huge lump in my throat BHB! i hope you and baby are both doing well! Thanks for sharing it with us!

I soooooooooooooooooooooo cant wait to meet our little girl! :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

anna matronic said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Sophie will they not put you on oxytocin drip if gel doesnt work?
> 
> Yeah DF, her little one was also posterior-poor girl...
> 
> Ashton was a 26 hour labour but it's all worth it in the end hey-I sometimes think they probs should have sectioned me but they were severly understaffed that night.. And I'm glad they didnt in the end..
> 
> Good vibes to everyone in/going into labour.. It's all just so real now!
> 
> they haven't mentioned the drip yet. Not sure if I am not dialted! Half way through this lot.
> 
> I do have back pain now though which is a start :DClick to expand...

give that little monkey a shake n a wiggle - tell them to get going! lol:haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Such a great story BHB! Your little girl is just gorgeous! x
Hope things start moving for you soon AM, we all want to meet little Chunk!
AFM-I've been feeling really strange today :wacko: Woke up with odd cramps and back ache at about 3am, I've had them on and off all day and now feeling really sick, like the morning sickness is back? Couldn't get hold of the midwife when I rang earlier.


----------



## Dragonfly

when i laugh of cough it hurts down below like I am crushing baby, it must have moved down as i cant keep a lot of pooh in . Sounds rotten I know but it feels weird.


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:


> they haven't mentioned the drip yet. Not sure if I am not dialted! Half way through this lot.
> 
> I do have back pain now though which is a start :D

Isn't the drip for contractions? I'm not sure if they'd start that off until your cervix had started to dilate... I hope it's good news when they next check you. Don't hesitate to text any time tonight / tomorrow morning when you know what's happening so I can keep the girls updated. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kellycool

Hmmmm, think you are right about drip although they put me on the drip before I started to dilate. I guess that could explain the 26 hour labour-wow they really sucked come to think of it, wish I had known more.. Seems you're in good hands there Sophie, cant wait to wake up and see if anything happened 

Hinky, I see you are delivering at Crowborough-If the birthing pool at Pembury is in use the MW has said i could possibly deliver at Crowborough too 

Hope you're ok PL xxxxxx


----------



## anna matronic

That's what I thought. But we think things are moving along. I have back ache and stomach cramps and tightenings. Sometimes makes me feel like I need a poo! But I don't as have been twice already. She said is babys head moving down!!

Bhb sorry I haven't been able to respond and I can't see pics of maddy on phone :( but massive congrats again xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Kellycool said:


> Hinky, I see you are delivering at Crowborough-If the birthing pool at Pembury is in use the MW has said i could possibly deliver at Crowborough too

Maybe I'll see you there then! I'm in Hastings so quite far from Crowborough, about 50 mins drive, hoping I'll make it there ok and that things will go smoothly. It's lovely there, the MWs are really nice and it just doesn't feel anything like a hospital. Trying not to get my hopes up too much though as I know it's so hit and miss whether people end up getting the birth they want. Good luck for your water birth x


----------



## makeithappen

Good Luck AM! hope things get moving for you soon! cant wait to hear that you have had your beautiful baby and your both doing great!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

good luck AM

BHB :) thank you for sharing :)


afm - im sat on my birthin ball atm, ive moved sofas, and hoovered and polished - ive been "ready" for nudger since 31w and everything kicked off. . .


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Thanks again ladies :) 

AM, i hope things start going for you....i know how it feels, the gel was pills for me instead and they worked, but my body wouldnt dialate...oh well lol. 

Hope all is well with all you other ladies too. I promise it is worth the wait when you meet your lo :)


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck AM!!! :hugs:

So I just killed this massively huge spider in the bathroom. I am not at all pleased. And I promise, I am not exaggerating about the size! :|


----------



## Bartness

eww Spiders are gross. 

So first winter storm of the year is on its way to Fargo. Not looking forward to this at all. Means I have to start leaving for work earlier, and drive slower, and look out for the morons who think snow and ice is an excuse to drive like an idiot.


----------



## Dragonfly

Get these chocolates away from me! not only have I eaten half the dam tin my teeth hurt :(


----------



## SilasLove

:hugs: Bartness

Don't know about snow here, but definitely not liking all this talk about tornadoes and what not. Apparently there was a tornado watch last night that I knew NOTHING about, lol.


----------



## weezyweu

Cobgrats again BHB lovely birth story glad you are both well.

Good luck Anna hope all goes well for you and chunk makes his appearance tonight.


----------



## SilasLove

*frsttimemommy update*

Seems she has reached 6 cm now and feeling lots of pressure. :thumbup:


----------



## Cocobelle

Loads of vibes coming your way Sophie! You and chunk can do it girl!

Thank you for sharing your BS Teal, it sounds like you had a tough time but the end result was so worth it, Maddy is lovely!

Good luck frsttimemommy, hope it goes nice and quickly for you :hugs:

AFM: I had my MW appointment today and Herbert is still head down :happydance: Every thing else is fine and I will see her next week the day before my EDD. Scary!

My hypnobirthing practitioner did a reflexology treatment on me today and it was lovely! So relaxing! I had been stressing that I just wanted Herbert out now (a bad case of paranoia now my due date is approaching) but after my treatment I felt fine about things and a lot less worried. My MW (who I saw afterwards) said that she has heard that having acupuncture or reflexology can help with going into labour for some ladies so fingers crossed! I may even book up for another session if there has been no sign of Herbert by this time next week!

I have been having some rather niggly period type pains this evening but they seem to be more constant than in waves so I am wondering if it is just my bits stretching and softening ready for labour? If so the RLT must be doing something!

It is getting exciting now that so many Sparkler babies are being born. I wonder who will be next to que jump me?

x


----------



## chella

MissyMojo said:


> hey chella, im doing ok
> 
> decided id re-arrange my living room, only to discover we have it this way for a reason - its the only way everythig fits!
> 
> oh and - uhoh - i forsee spending
> https://www.mothercare.com/s?Action=submit&rh=n:42764041&field-keywords=christmas

Lol i get the urge to re arrange then think mmmm theres a reason why thats there lol xx



b23 said:


> I've decided that being due at the end of November makes it seem further away!! I've packed baby's hospital bag and mine is nearly done, but almost all of you ladies are so much closer to your due dates than I am and I'm jealous lol.
> 
> I've been trying to write my birth plan this afternoon but I don't really know what to put in it and how to format it, can anyone recommend a good template etc that I could look at? I'm seeing the midwife this Friday and the consultant again next Thursday so I really should sort this out sooner rather than later! Thanks :flower: x




GossipGirly said:


> I was given this website by midwife
> 
> www.nhs.uk/mypregnancy to start looking at birth plans, woud u like me to send you mine as an idea of one?

Oh could u send me a birth plan if poss too xx

Soph - im keepin it crossed that it wrks this time round, sounds like things are progressing xx


----------



## Happyhayley

36 weeks today. I've decided I hate pain and do not want the baby out before the c-section so I will stop with the sex...plus I don't really want to have sex. And I am sticking with this decision no matter how tired of being pregnant I get because its prolly my last pregnancy so I need to try and enjoy it while it lasts and enjoy being a family of 3 for 3 more weeks before everything changes and gets slightly more complicated

1 more week till full term. HOORAY!


----------



## hinkybinky

** UPDATE FROM ANNA / SOPHIE **

Unfortunately Soph is still not dilating after the second lot of gel. Also it seems the baby's heartrate is dipping, which is causing them some concerns. So she has just signed the consent for C-section... sounds like it might not be right away though as she has just eaten. 

Please keep sending those positive vibes and keep everything crossed that the next announcement is the safe arrival of Chunk.


----------



## chella

Thinkin of u soph and hope chunk is here soon, positive vibes all the way, not long now and ur goin to be holdin him in ur arms and ur be mummy soph xxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thanks for update! probably be in morning she will be done after fasting for a while.


----------



## pinklizzy

Thinking of you Sophie, hope they don't make you wait too long and you'll be holding your little man very soon :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Hoping to hear all about the safe arrival of Chunk when I log in tomorrow morning. Good luck chic xx


----------



## forgodssake

*BHB* Amazing story, Maddy is beautiful :)

*AM* Good luck honey. Can't wait to hear that he's here :)

* Other lady in labour * Good luck :)

* Everyone else * Appropriate vibes and :hug:


----------



## hinkybinky

** UPDATE FROM SOPH **

Last from me tonight ladies... Chunk has decided to start behaving himself, so they will reassess Soph in the morning. Hopefully she'll get some sleep now and things will go smoothly tomorrow. Night night x


----------



## Betheney

Anyone else having round ligament pain? Mines really bad and not subsiding.


----------



## SilasLove

*frsttimemommy update*
Baby Trystin is here! Saw a picture on facebook, but no other details right now. :thumbup:

************

Good luck Soph :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> Get these chocolates away from me! not only have I eaten half the dam tin my teeth hurt :(

I just finished off a whole bag of Double Stuffed Oreos and milk!! :wacko::blush:



SilasLove said:


> :hugs: Bartness
> 
> Don't know about snow here, but definitely not liking all this talk about tornadoes and what not. Apparently there was a tornado watch last night that I knew NOTHING about, lol.

There was one here too!!!



Cocobelle said:


> AFM: I had my MW appointment today and Herbert is still head down :happydance: Every thing else is fine and I will see her next week the day before my EDD. Scary!
> 
> My hypnobirthing practitioner did a reflexology treatment on me today and it was lovely! So relaxing! I had been stressing that I just wanted Herbert out now (a bad case of paranoia now my due date is approaching) but after my treatment I felt fine about things and a lot less worried. My MW (who I saw afterwards) said that she has heard that having acupuncture or reflexology can help with going into labour for some ladies so fingers crossed! I may even book up for another session if there has been no sign of Herbert by this time next week!
> 
> I have been having some rather niggly period type pains this evening but they seem to be more constant than in waves so I am wondering if it is just my bits stretching and softening ready for labour? If so the RLT must be doing something!
> 
> It is getting exciting now that so many Sparkler babies are being born. I wonder who will be next to que jump me?
> 
> x




SilasLove said:


> *frsttimemommy update*
> Baby Trystin is here! Saw a picture on facebook, but no other details right now. :thumbup:
> 
> ************
> 
> Good luck Soph :hugs:

Thanks for the Update! Congrats frsttimemommy!!! :happydance!!! :hugs:

Stay head down Herbert! :happydance:

GL Anna! I hope Chunk will continue cooperating for you. :hugs:

Betheney, I feel like I have RLP in my lower right abdomen still. Where is your's


----------



## Betheney

Majm last week k had it on thelower right and it hurt so bad that I couldn't get out of bed somehow I managed to get to the shower and that helped it heaps.

Today it is on the lower left and is so excruciating, a hot shower, hot water bottle or resting just isn't fixing it! I'm in so much pain. I might be able to find a position that doesn't hurt then after an hour I'll get up and be in tonnes of pain again! Or I'll start walking around the house thinking it's fine and it comes back worse than ever. I'm lying on my back now and it's not too bad but I bet if I get up and move to the door I'll be in pain again.


----------



## majm1241

I've been having mine all over tonight. Goes from the lower left to the lower right. It still hurts and my tummy is rock hard!! Is that RLP or just painful BH???!!


----------



## Betheney

I think mine is RLP because its that sharp stabbing pain its just not short or quick, mine is much worse with a braxton hicks.

do you think your baby has moved position? Because my baby has always had its back along my left side and now its bum has somehow moved to the right side. I thought maybe that's why I'm in pain, because I'm getting pressure and weight on ligaments that have never had it before.... But this is all just guessing

They also say RLP should follow the line of where a VERY high cut bikini would sit, but if yours is going left to right that's not where yours is right?


----------



## GossipGirly

Oh my god my water just broke... What do I do now??? Xx


----------



## Betheney

Aaaaaaahhhhh so exciting!


----------



## majm1241

Betheney, I am thinking she gas dropped and maybe that is why it is hurting and feels like she is stretching me out again. Do you think your lo dropped too?

GG OMG!!! Did you call the hospital??? Was it a lot??? :yipee: What did it feel like??? Mine never broke with Jace until I was pushing!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

ah I just typed and I lost it on my phone as net is down how inconvient, woke up leaking and filled a pad. Got another one on, mw said baby should be moving I can't feel her pbut she mite be asleep put doppler on and can hear hb x


----------



## majm1241

Call mw back and tell her this!! Just to be safe!!! Keep us posted!! Omg I am excited for you!!! Lol :hugs:


----------



## mamagreenbean

Betheney said:


> Anyone else having round ligament pain? Mines really bad and not subsiding.

yup. i saw my chiropractor and its a wee bit better today, but when i cough (im still sick after months) it hurts So bad.

rlp sucks..sorry you are hurting.:hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Still no baby :(

have to wait to be examined again before they class the induction a failure.

I was a section now very very pissed off :(


----------



## Betheney

Anna - they've only tried the gel right? Can they not put you on the drip? 

Mamagreenbeen - I haven't had it since 2nd tri then it came back for an hour last week and now today it has lasted all day, please tell me this isn't going to last weeks! Please tell me yours has gotton better

Majm - baby engaged last week but I only got the pains for about an hour then, altho 2 people have told me my tummy has dropped today so who knows! I mean baby has definitly moved kicks are diff I just can't really tell where bubba has moved. Before I knew where back, legs and arms were now I have no idea.

Gossip girly - any contractions? My friends water broke and nothing happened so they did nipple stimulation for an hour and a half and that kick started things


----------



## Kellycool

OMG GG, Sooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Soph, so frustrating hey, hang in there lovely. 

Sorry about the aches and pains ladies..

AFM, I slept through ALL night without going to loo once!!!!


----------



## forgodssake

OMG - it's all going on!!!

* GG * have you called the madwife back? I'm thinking maybe you should go in :happydance:

* AM * I really really hope it starts to happy for you soon :hug:

I've been having really strong tightenings for the last hour. Strong enough to wake me and needing to breath through them but no crampy feelings which is how I remember labour. I'm pretty sure this just baby / my body teasing me!!!

xx


----------



## Kellycool

Hopefully it turns into something more Jo !!! xx


----------



## forgodssake

Kellycool said:


> Hopefully it turns into something more Jo !!! xx

Fingers x'd 

xx


----------



## rowleypolie

cant wait for my doc appointment on friday but also hoping i have the baby before then! there is only 5 more days in october and i really was hoping to claim an october bumpkin baby! no offense to november! dh checked my cervix after we dtd and he said he fits 2 fingers easy now- and that he felt her head- which of course freaked him out thinking he was hitting her during dtd! maybe i wont be able to get him in the mood now...ahhhh


----------



## GossipGirly

Hello a few cramps still but nothing, baby has been moving now, community mw will come out after half 8 to check me and make sure it was my waters... But unless I have been weeing myself and filled 3 pads and still leaking! Its totally weird it really does smell like semen!


----------



## rowleypolie

so its just a slow drip?


----------



## Betheney

rowleypolie said:


> cant wait for my doc appointment on friday but also hoping i have the baby before then! there is only 5 more days in october and i really was hoping to claim an october bumpkin baby! no offense to november! dh checked my cervix after we dtd and he said he fits 2 fingers easy now- and that he felt her head- which of course freaked him out thinking he was hitting her during dtd! maybe i wont be able to get him in the mood now...ahhhh

I really wanted an october baby too, I don't know why I just thought it sounded cuter than november. Lol. But I did just realise mondays date will be 01,11,10 and now I want this day! I already missed 10.10.10 and 20.10.2010....... Lol I just want cool dates, I'm such a loser.


----------



## GossipGirly

Nah I would say lots of gush and then leaks x


----------



## Dragonfly

morning all, its stupid o clock and my son has me up early. I have no idea what sleep is any more but my other half has a pretty good idea what it is.


----------



## Dragonfly

If I had a penny for everyone that said "not long now" i would be loaded.


----------



## Betheney

Oh my god! After being in excruciating pain all day barely able to walk, get up, roll over or do anything and telling hubby he has to take me to the hospital the baby moved and all traces of pain has vanished! Nothing at all! What a little bugger. Lol. I hope it doesn't mean baby was engaged and now isn't tho.


----------



## forgodssake

Betheney said:


> Oh my god! After being in excruciating pain all day barely able to walk, get up, roll over or do anything and telling hubby he has to take me to the hospital the baby moved and all traces of pain has vanished! Nothing at all! What a little bugger. Lol. I hope it doesn't mean baby was engaged and now isn't tho.

It's probably the opposite - was baby already engaged?

xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

hahar 5 days till my due date!! Come on baby girl its eviction time!

Lots of babies to come girls :)


----------



## pichi

morning girls ^___^ god, see trying to get OH out of bed! he's a pain in the arse... lol he's still like a kid. refuses to get up 'cos its TOOOO COOLLDDDD! haha *pokes*

how is everyone today?

*is off to get caught up on this thread*


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> If I had a penny for everyone that said "not long now" i would be loaded.

haha or 'are u still here' :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> If I had a penny for everyone that said "not long now" i would be loaded.
> 
> haha or 'are u still here' :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh I cant wait to get that one again. Wasnt as bad as first time where it all started at 33 weeks people asking if i had the baby constantly :wacko: no one has asked this time just when my week by week thing comes up on facebook they says "not long now" . I grin and bare that one they probably dont know that was the 100th time I heard that and the only thing people now say to me. Glad no one phones or texts me no more, sad I know but since having no mates means no one asks. Well except on facebook.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Its ok, we will just ask u and annoy u on here ;)


----------



## pichi

i kept getting "are you still here?!" when i was still working last week :dohh:

off now with my feet up! getting real impatient now - especially seeing all these little sparklers arriving


----------



## Dragonfly

I hope none of us go over due thats when the really silly comments start and wanting to kill people is never more appealing. You will be of course blamed on the late arrival by everyone! as if your not fed up enough with feeling teh way you do they rub salt in. Its only an estimated due date not an actual eviction date so it could go over and people need to realise that before they get impaled with forks in the forehead for their own safety.


----------



## hinkybinky

** UPDATE FROM ANNA / SOPHIE **

Have just had a text to say Soph is going down for her C-section now. Chunk is on his way!! Fingers crossed ladies and will let you know when I hear that he has arrived safely xxx


----------



## lolpants

Good luck Sophie!! and Gemma!!.. more and more babies - and possibly FGS/Jo too??

Beth - glad your pains have gone - I get terrible dragging down feeling when I first stand up and when I go up and down stairs - sometimes it hurts enough to take my breath away - so I feel your pain :hugs:

Glad your enjoying your Mat leave Pichi :hugs: and happy 38 weeks!

AFM - I'm on single digit countdown now!! :happydance: but I reckon I'll go overdue - like 50% of 1st time pregnancies!! 

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh my gosh, its going to be a busy day on here today!!!!

Good luck Sophie, little Chunk will be in your arms so soon now, whoo-hoo!!! 

Hinky you are doing a fine job as a bump buddy :flower:

GG, sounds like this could be it for you too! Let us know what the MW has to say after she has been x

Jo, I hope those pains lead to something constructive :)

Huge congratulations firsttimemommy on the birth of baby Trystin, can't wait to see a piccie!

Shan, ever get the feeling we are going to be the last to have our babies, what with all these que jumpers? :rofl:

Lols congratulations on the single figures, its exciting hey!

AFM: 39 weeks today! I week exactly until my EDD :wohoo:

I had a rubbish nights sleep as I had a right pain in the bump all night but it was constant rather than in waves but it kept me up just wondering anyway. Eventually fell asleep around 5am so have only just got up. The joys of being on ML!

So many babies are coming now, you just never know who is going to be next x


----------



## hinkybinky

I'm out and about for a few hours now, but will get on here asap to let you know any updates, or will text chella as she may be able to update here for me. Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning Girls - seems like a few of us have had exciting nights!!!

good luck to everyone - GG, AM, FGS 

after having everyone worry me bout risk of a preemie and saying i wont get to term - here i am!!! 37weeks - and desparate to meet nudger!


----------



## loulabump

happy 37 weeks missy!

xx


----------



## chella

I'll make sure i stay close to a pc hinkybinky lol ill attatch it to myself today so excitin , not long now and soph will hav her lil man in her arms xxx

Havent had time to update myself but who else has started labour , and how is everyone, popin put to take mum to station so when i get back i shall catch up x x


----------



## Mei190

Morning everyone! I slept like I had been knocked out last night - first time in ages - felt like bliss

Good luck to everyone:: AM, GG

wow loads of people are getting signs... I however, am getting nothing.. nada! I wish he would hurry up though. His bum by my ribcage is a nightmare! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

From Anna facebook 

Evan arrived at 9.57 this morning. 7lbs 4ozs of pure perfectness.

yeah another boy!


----------



## Kellycool

It's awesome when you get that random good night's sleep


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Sophie and welcome little Evan 

Also, not sure I did already but welcome Trystin!!!!

Hope you're doing ok GG xxx


----------



## pichi

aw yay congrats to Anna_m :happydance:

and hope the MW clears up what's going on with you GG xx


AFM: heartburn; bleh i can't wait till i don't feel like my throat is being burned by acid ¬__¬
i think ill go for a run on the treadmill thing we have - haha


----------



## loulabump

woohoo congratulations AM!

so many babies being born now and im getting more and more envious as i have no signs at all! ¬.¬

i just got a letter from my docs asking me to call regarding blood test results...rang up and been told i need more blood tests but receptionist couldnt tell me what was up with my results she simply said "probably ur iron" ... grrr so im toddling off up to docs in an hour for more stabbing, much fun...and i was hoping for a pj day today :(


----------



## Mei190

Congrats Anna on Evan! 

Pichi: I also have serious heartburn, keeps fading and going all the time. Cannot wait to get rid of it!


----------



## MissyMojo

Boo to more blood draws loula,

mei and pichi :hug: for hearburn - :blush: ive yet to experience it:blush:

just had inlaws on the phone telling me that they'll fly out either 17th / 24th november and stay til 5th of november, - mil said - we'll stay with you but if its tooo much we'll move into a hotel - 

how the hell am i meant to tell them when theyre here - thanks for coming out but could u kindly F off to a hotel!!!?

but i think i dropped enough hints about the hotels down on the waterfront for her to get the message


----------



## pichi

ooo happy 37 weeks Missy :D 

you're lucky you've not had heartburn. i'm drinking this peptac liquid like its water at the moment. lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i neeed nudger to come really soon - so i get to have some alone time just me baby and david before inlaws decend!!!


----------



## pichi

i'd tell them that the house is just going to be too hectic especially with a newborn.

there is nothing worse when people just invite themselves


----------



## MissyMojo

i could probably cope 1 or 2 days but 2 weeks!

gonna ask them while theyre here to run around and fetch and carry for me - hopefully it'l get too much for them :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: on the arrival of Evan!! Well done Sophie!!

:hugs: too Loula - Im having a pj day as Im in agony with all the pressure in my pelvis - going out for a meal tonight but thats the only reason Im getting dressed/leaving house tonight!!

I too seem to get heartburn very on and off

Missy - I have my MIL coming over from Spain on 23rd Nov staying with us for a week and Ive never even met her!! Baby will be at least 5 days old if I go the max 2 weeks overdue - OH has decided too book the week off now after realising its a bit unfair too leave me home alone with her - when basically she is a stranger!! She is coming with her partner too- who is a woman - I have no problem with that , but my parents are very old fashioned and I haven't told them that she is a lesbian yet :wacko:

No update off GG for a while - hope she is ok

Lol xx


----------



## MissyMojo

i think everyone has in law issues sometimes haha


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations Sophie :wohoo: and welcome to the world little Evan x

Missy I would send then some links to the hotels they would be 'happier' in, 2 weeks is just not fair.


----------



## pichi

i just find it weird how people would invite themselves to stay when you've just had your little one. 

I'm still living with my parents unfortunately (crap housing market ¬_¬) till we get our deposit for a house sorted but - my mum and dad have both said that they are going to go away for a week or so to let me and my OH bond with baby; just our 2 selves. I'm very grateful for this gesture :)


----------



## MissyMojo

i've given them a list - they said the'll visit each one when they arrive ??


----------



## pichi

isn't that not a bit late if they're booking? lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i would say yes - but theres no telling them that! so im gonna see if i can preliminarily book them into a welfare cottage on garrison - just pencil them in so if need be we can send them there


----------



## Dragonfly

ok messed up quotes there. pichi I had 12 renee since yesterday and still have dam heart burn! record was taking one and getting heart burn from it 10 mins later! and I cant take anything else. PIsses me off. Its worse at night time to. Think its because I am lying down. 


Also when I had william I asked my parents to give me space after my mum started uproar about it! said I had no buisness sating who could come and see my son and who couldnt. I just didnt want her there 10 mins after the birth or something or at least let me get to know my son before. I had william at 12.30am she was there by 9am so thank god it was during sleep time but i had no sleep at all. Darrens ones stayed away till they where told to come up they said they didnt want to crash me, thank god some had decency! when I got home I was wreaked and everyone was around ! I mean everyone and trying to breastfeed was hard as they where all embarrassed and so was I but i found it a good way to get rid of them or get away from them. But they all quickly disappeared as soon as they came, some I havnt seen since William was born. Its annoying but dosnt last long. I dread it though for some reason most may not come this time as no one seems to talk to me any more. 

My mum paid attention to my son the other day for 10 mins in the car when dad came in and he went out to her! :O she also tried speaking to me but i ignored her. Anyone knows the history will understand why I did, less speak no rows. But least she paid him attention which means she will be at the hospital looking to see this next one and when I said what its name will me she will have a snotty voice on her repeating it, her lip will go up and she will look like she is looking at vomit or something and repeat it a few times like i am crazy for using such a name. even though its a normal name she isnt normal herself. She got to name us. Dear lord.


----------



## pichi

i don't think we're going to have any visitors for a few days after peanut is born. ill be knackered and i will look like death warmed up probably haha!


----------



## Betheney

I'm grateful my parents and in laws live interstate. My mother said her and my dad will visit for a few days and leave the kids at home (i have young siblings) with grandma, and my in laws said they will fly down but stay at a hotel and just visit sporadically for a few days then fly back. Everyone is trying very hard not to overwhelm us


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats Anna on the birth of Evan.

Hope all is well GG.

AFM: At midwife tomorrow exactly 39 weeks hoping for a cervical check but not normal practice here so dont think will happen and its not my midwife again!!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

Big congrats AM!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Babies babies everywhere! come on make it my turn :haha:

and the girls with heart burn, i feel your pain! it definitely aint nice! 

AFM :- off to the midwife soon. hopefully she tells me babies head is engaged cos ive been having pain down that direction! hopefully will report good news when i get back!!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hiya gettin more pains now been for a walk gonna go and bounce on ball got app in morn if nothing happens by then to plan what they want to do x


----------



## pichi

was it defo your waters?


----------



## Dragonfly

They only let you go 48 hours is it when waters break? so your next GG! I am actually starting to get a bit envious now, I know i said I can wait but its not like I can put it off forever or anything so may as well get it over and done with. I wouldnt mind an October baby but prefer closest to due date as I can so theres def no complications even though I am past term. But decided now i dont want to go over due as I dont want an induction even suggested to me.


----------



## GossipGirly

Haha yes 100 percent and 5 pads 3 paira of trousers and underwear later. Also was confirmed by mw x


----------



## pichi

woo hoo :happydance: hopefully this one isn't much behind


----------



## GossipGirly

There was just too much for it not to be it was just never ending leakage x


----------



## pichi

haha oh dear :S 

fingers crossed for you you go naturally :D i'm so excited for you - if not a tad jealous haha


----------



## Dragonfly

i am all excited to for you gg! and also feel jealous in some weird stand offish kinda way where i would crap myself if it was happening to me even though it will.


----------



## Cocobelle

Am I allowed to stamp my foot as Herbert is showing no signs of wanting out yet? I really don't want to go too much over either. 

GG so excited for you hun, hope things soon start kicking off for you x


----------



## Lenka

Yey, congratulations Anna-M on Evan! Well done, it's all over now, but also everything just begins!!!

Hi girls!

Good luck GG - not long now,, normally 48 hours they leave you for, but hopefully the labour progress naturally for you :)


----------



## Dragonfly

it can come on all of a sudden coco no signs then BANG! I have none either, I thorough i did but they are like trick ones . I rather just have labour come on instead of dragged out days of pain and waiting.


----------



## pichi

*sniffle*

all the swings and bouncers i like are in the US >__< (sorry random i know)

does anyone have constant backache and pokey feelings in their foof? lol


----------



## Lenka

I feel like a loose end, cause I am due on the last day of November :( Not even full term yet, but so many of you are!


----------



## Lenka

pichi said:


> *sniffle*
> 
> all the swings and bouncers i like are in the US >__< (sorry random i know)
> 
> does anyone have constant backache and pokey feelings in their foof? lol

No pokey feeling, but me backache never stops!!! Itys upper part of my back, like a tension backache...cant get comforatble even sitting down in the office :(

Wish i went on maternity earlier, still 2,5 weeks to go :*(


----------



## pichi

i just finished work on friday. you'll be glad you held on though - think of the time at the other end you get :)

as for the backache mines is at the bottom. probably doesn't help i'm sitting down right enough


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a stabbing pain in my foof now and again, quite sore. and my bum and a back ache on and off.


----------



## pinklizzy

I've missed loads! 
Massive congrats on the arrival of Evan Sophie!:dance:
Hope things start moving for you soon GG.
I've been doing a bit of cleaning and tidying today but still feeling sick/dizzy :wacko: so this afternoon I've been finishing off the pregnancy bit of the scrap book I started for LO, just got to finish knitting the blanket I started back in July now :blush:
Hope everyone's pains and cramps start turning into something more soon :thumbup: I'm dreading any sort of niggles now that I know it would be an emergency c-section for me if I did go into labour.


----------



## makeithappen

pichi said:


> *sniffle*
> 
> all the swings and bouncers i like are in the US >__< (sorry random i know)
> 
> does anyone have constant backache and pokey feelings in their foof? lol

Yep! been having that from the weekend! but the 'pokey feeling in my foof' is sometimes accompanied by sharp pain. my mid wife says its the head engaging :happydance:

AFM:- just back from midwife and babies head is engaging :wohoo: she didnt tell me how much as in 3/5 etc but she said the forehead is engaged! i know people can be engaged for weeks but this has got me a bit excited :haha: last appointment 2 weeks ago the head was completely free so things are definitely on the move!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Anna M, on Even's birth. Cant wait to see pics.

Also congrats to firsttimemommy on Tristyns birth!


----------



## Lenka

makeithappen said:


> Yep! been having that from the weekend! but the 'pokey feeling in my foof' is sometimes accompanied by sharp pain. my mid wife says its the head engaging :happydance:
> 
> AFM:- just back from midwife and babies head is engaging :wohoo: she didnt tell me how much as in 3/5 etc but she said the forehead is engaged! i know people can be engaged for weeks but this has got me a bit excited :haha: last appointment 2 weeks ago the head was completely free so things are definitely on the move!

yey, hopefully sooner rather than later! Mine is still bouncing about free, and boy I can feel it!!!!

My ribs are raw :)


----------



## Lenka

Bartness!!! Hello!! I was just saying I felt like loose end, as everyone seemed to be full term here:) I see you are 'only' one day ahead of me!:)


----------



## Lenka

pichi said:


> i just finished work on friday. you'll be glad you held on though - think of the time at the other end you get :)
> 
> as for the backache mines is at the bottom. probably doesn't help i'm sitting down right enough

well to be honest, I am only taking 4 months off :( Cant afford to ...complicated situation me and my OH got...not officially living together, he is losing a job this week, his house needs to be sold - no luck, so we cant oficially combine finances as he is still patying his mortgage :(

Nighmare :(


----------



## makeithappen

I have a really short body so my ribs have been taking quite a bit of battering too lol! from shes dropped it isnt so bad but they still hurt lol! I'll be bouncing on my ball tonight to hopefully encourage her down more!

Hopefully next appointment you will hear that your babys head is engaging too! Bring on the babies :happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: lenka - not good :( 

ive just been and re-arranged - well hubby re-arranged i directed - the bairns room - to make space for the impending inlaws - flying in on 21st nov,

then I went n scrubbed the bathroom til everything stunk of bleach - hubbys been in charge of housework too long lol!!

now im back on my ball wondering what to have for tea . . .


----------



## chella

Congratulations soph on the birth of evan xx
Congratulations firsttimemommy on Tristyns birth xx

:happydance: 

Good luck gossipgirly xx

Hows everyone else xx


----------



## Kellycool

Arg, had a nap and in my nap I dreamt my waters broke and it was so so so real.. And then I woke up and so not impressed it wasn't real!!! 

Hope things get moving for you GG!!!!!!


----------



## Jayde1991

Corin Mae Rose
https://i54.tinypic.com/29ks28w.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG congrats jay! and you where due day after me to. She is beautiful.


----------



## Jayde1991

Dragonfly said:


> OMG congrats jay! and you where due day after me to. She is beautiful.

thank you :thumbup:
i know its really weird seing people due around the same time as me and they are still pregnant and i have my baby lol
thank you very much :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww bles :hug:

ive just been and swept the front patio - and had to stop for pains in my back . . .


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girlies!! Thank u for the congrats :) me and Evan are just fine :cloud9:

so some extra info before I do birth story which won't be till Friday.

Consultant ok'd the c section sayin she thought it was for the best and I'd unlikely go into labour naturally. There were no sections booked so in I went without much time to shit myself!!!

I'll save the gory details til later but Evan Andrew Golledge was pulled into the world with an almighty scream at 9.57am. He weighed a healthy 7lbs 4oz and was 21 inches long!! He is quite fair and has fairish hair and a fair bit of it (explains the heartburn!). He also has a cute strawberry mark on his eyelid hehe!!!

He had a major first poo which his auntie cleaned up!! And latched on to the breast no probs, but I've forgotten what position he was in!!

I am in agony, can't move cos of pain but was so worth it to have my boy here.

Only have a few pics but can't upload. Am happy to txt to soemeone to do the honors :)


----------



## Dragonfly

but it makes me feel great as she looks so good and we where only a day apart so i know mine will be ok coming out now if you get me. I think i am near ready for this baby. They say you wont go into labour till you are ready even mentally. Now I feel a bit more excited.


----------



## Jayde1991

MissyMojo said:


> aww bles :hug:
> 
> ive just been and swept the front patio - and had to stop for pains in my back . . .

thanks :hugs:
ouch i dont miss the back pain at all,Erin pointed to my tummy and looked at Corin and said "you used to live in there" and smiled and went to play :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Hi girlies!! Thank u for the congrats :) me and Evan are just fine :cloud9:
> 
> so some extra info before I do birth story which won't be till Friday.
> 
> Consultant ok'd the c section sayin she thought it was for the best and I'd unlikely go into labour naturally. There were no sections booked so in I went without much time to shit myself!!!
> 
> I'll save the gory details til later but Evan Andrew Golledge was pulled into the world with an almighty scream at 9.57am. He weighed a healthy 7lbs 4oz and was 21 inches long!! He is quite fair and has fairish hair and a fair bit of it (explains the heartburn!). He also has a cute strawberry mark on his eyelid hehe!!!
> 
> He had a major first poo which his auntie cleaned up!! And latched on to the breast no probs, but I've forgotten what position he was in!!
> 
> I am in agony, can't move cos of pain but was so worth it to have my boy here.
> 
> Only have a few pics but can't upload. Am happy to txt to someone to do the honors :)

Drink carefully and eat carefully you do not want to choke on your food. for some reason thats all I done when after c section more than I ever did in my whole life. And ouch! So glad all is fine and jealous you have your baby! and thats a great weight to.


----------



## LoisP

So so shocked i'm already on here, was just about to ask to be put on! Eeee not long now girls, November is literally just round the corner now! :D


----------



## Jayde1991

Dragonfly said:


> but it makes me feel great as she looks so good and we where only a day apart so i know mine will be ok coming out now if you get me. I think i am near ready for this baby. They say you wont go into labour till you are ready even mentally. Now I feel a bit more excited.

yeah i get what you mean,ur baby is going to be great :thumbup:
that good for you then because i was not ready for Corin i did not even has the nursery sorted out it was just a junk room lol.
so that means when i went into labour that means i was ready,i never knew that


----------



## lolpants

AWWW Jayde she is gorgeous!!!

And nice too hear from you Sophie - look forward too the full story when your ready and pics when you can :D

Im sat here with killer heartburn - so thinking my baby is coming out with a ponytail!! :haha:

Got a valuer coming too house tomorrow and the gas work being done - but I physically can't clean or prepare - I have the most killer pressure going on in my pelvis :(

Lol xx


----------



## MissyMojo

back pain is becoming pelvis pain . . . i want nudger out - but i think im being niave about how much its all gona hurt hahha


----------



## Jayde1991

@lolpants -- thank you very much.
@MissyMojo -- ouch maybe u should ask ur OH for a back massarge(sp?) you dont long to wait for ur little one to be into the world,haha i was like that with my first but the thing is all my 3 labours have been diffrent pains and time lol


----------



## hinkybinky

anna matronic said:



> Only have a few pics but can't upload. Am happy to txt to soemeone to do the honors :)

You can send pics to me if you like for uploading. I am soooo excited for you Soph :-DDD


----------



## Dragonfly

Jayde1991 said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> but it makes me feel great as she looks so good and we where only a day apart so i know mine will be ok coming out now if you get me. I think i am near ready for this baby. They say you wont go into labour till you are ready even mentally. Now I feel a bit more excited.
> 
> yeah i get what you mean,ur baby is going to be great :thumbup:
> that good for you then because i was not ready for Corin i did not even has the nursery sorted out it was just a junk room lol.
> so that means when i went into labour that means i was ready,i never knew thatClick to expand...

Think its like an old wives tale, some told to use lavender in the bath which helps you relax and get you ready but i done all that last pregnancy and my son had to be evicted very late . This one I am hoping will not be evicted but come naturally when ready. Its up to baby i think. 

I have cramps again down low. They are like mild period ones. Had them a few times today.


----------



## marinewife101

Hello ladies =) im 36 weeks today 1 week until im full term YIPPY..

I have an induction on November 17th unless he comes sooner.. 

Congrats to all the babies.. 

Firsttimemommy is doing good.. her lil boy trystin is doing well.. he has to have a lil bit of oxygen but is fighting very well and is almost off of it.. ill leave her to put pictures and his stats =)

anyone else having very very painful foof when you lay down and also when walking around after laying down.. i almost cry it hurts sooo bad.. i also have noticed alot of contractions becoming more painful and very bad heartburn and itchy tummy as well as feeling sick to my stomach?


----------



## Dragonfly

what do contractions feel like? now i had induction and remember it being excruciating but since i was induced not what it started to feel like. Is it like needing a pooh? I have dull ache now and again and i think thats what you have spd , I cant get up well at all with pain between legs, feels like i was kicked in there still.


----------



## loulabump

I worry that I won't know what the contractions feel like if I go into labour...every cramp/twinge/ache I wonder to myself...was that related to the labour or just a pregnacy twinge... I'm just clinging onto the hope that I will just "know" when it happens lol.

Dog is very happy today anyway, I gave him a half hour walk to drop him off at my mums while I went for my bloods...he terrorised her pooches for a couple of hours before I walked him back down home again, so he and I are now both shattered, he is sleeping on my feet which I can't imagine being too pleasant after all the walking, but oh well!

Speaking of the dog though I've thought long and hard throughout my pregnancy about whether or not I wanted to buy a changing table and decided against it as I figured it probably wouldn't get used... but our pup is only 4 months old and reality hit me today that changing a baby on a mat on the floor probably wasn't the best plan of action considering he's still a bouncy ball of energy, he's only tiny (cocker spaniel) but I don't want any accidents, so I jumped on ebay to have a look see and managed to grab a serious bargain...hardly used and matches my laminate floor.. woop! £14.50... gotta love ebay! mums gonna go pick it up for me tonight, yay! :D

AM - Cant wait to see pics of your little guy!! xx


----------



## Kellycool

Nice bargain Lou-I love ebay 
DF, wondering the same thing..

 
Just got email from DH 
'So what have you done to try get baby out today? I know what we could try tonight wink wink'
CHEEKY


----------



## marinewife101

contractions for me are period cramping as well as my whole stomach tightens and i find it hard to catch a full breath sometimes i guess sorta like bh but they hurt 10x more LOL


----------



## loulabump

lol don't hate me girls but ive never experienced period cramping to my knowledge! since they started they have always been light and painless, i have never had any discomfort whilst on my period so i really don't know what type of pain to expect!! x


----------



## marinewife101

its similar to a very bad upset stomach and diarrhea haha if that helps as all that kinda feeling in a way but still different.. you will know =)


----------



## GossipGirly

marine wife described mine down to a tea, they are now 20 mins apart lasting about a minute and managable at the moment so I still have a away to go, but at least something is happening... and yeah sky broadband has magically came back on!! cant beleive it, and they are sending us out another modem x


----------



## loulabump

so jealous that something is happening for you gossip! argh i want something to happen!! *hissy fit!*


----------



## marinewife101

Yay your baby will be here in NO time.. good luck and keep us updated i pray for a fast and safe delivery =)


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks, and even if nothing happens overnight they will speed things up anyway with my waters breaking so I think im coming to terms with the fact that by the wknd I will have a baby!


----------



## MissyMojo

ive spent most my day on my birthing ball bounchin - and now all i have is wind!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

well thats what I did yesterday and hubby massaged the teeniest but of clarysage oil mixed with olive oil on my back last night ... co-incedence? I had been losing plug all day mind and when I was ill on sunday think I was having my clear out.. I also had thick white discharge on my underwear for a couple of days and app this is a sign... and I also had a head cold...


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cracked heel. Just 3 big sore cracks on my heel and they look dry. Never had this before in my life or any foot probs. Actually sore. Can i use school cracked heel cream I wonder? I have some in the shopping. I hope i dont get foot probs my mum is a foot freak all sorts of creams and pedicures, yet her feet look like hobbits feet and she wears sandle, ewwww. I dont .


----------



## loulabump

is a birthing ball just a regular exercise ball or is there something different? x


----------



## GossipGirly

just an exercise ball but I was informed by mw this morning mine isnt blew up enough... oh well will have to do, havnt got a pump x


----------



## Kellycool

Shame DF I am sure Scholl is fine-soak them in some baby oil as well maybe

Birthing ball is just a gym ball I think?

Oooohhhh,, you got me all excited GG-I have loads of white discharge (not stinky so not infection), plus I have major cold and bleeding sinuses.. Been using the clarey sage for a couple days now.. Oh i so want this baby. My sister and I are really close and she says she cant stop thinking about me and feels a bit funny (When Ashton was born she texted my mom abuot 3 minutes after he came out asking if I was ok cos she woke up in a cold sweat).. Haha, i am probs just being silly 
*Woddles off to sit on birthing ball*


----------



## marinewife101

i just do squats as i don't have a ball boy do i feel pressure when i do that ahahaha


----------



## loulabump

Thanks thats what I thought... I don't have one but my mum bought an exercise ball a while back and never even blew it up lol so she's gonna fetch it through for me...then I can join all you bouncing girls and hopefully get something moving as I don't think baby is even engaged yet! x


----------



## hinkybinky

Sorry, am having nightmares with getting Soph's photos off my phone, so have copied from facebook instead (hope that's ok Soph, they won't open on my phone :-/)

How much do you want to squeeze those cheeks! Beautiful 
 



Attached Files:







Evan1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13









Evan2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15









Evan3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh what a cutey!

yeh kelly mine was def not an infection discharge just changed like that app its a sign and my cousins did a few days before x


----------



## marinewife101

He is adorable =)


----------



## pichi

aw he's such a cutie!

as for discharge mines is like someones turned a tap on! tmi i'm sorry. it's creamy white too... so sign of Mr Pluggie or anything else though haha


----------



## hinkybinky

And one more...
 



Attached Files:







Evan4.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## loulabump

eeeee he is such a cutie! <3


----------



## Cocobelle

Hinky those piccies of little Evan are just so cute!



Kellycool said:


> Just got email from DH
> 'So what have you done to try get baby out today? I know what we could try tonight wink wink'
> CHEEKY

**Snigger** We will know what you will be doing tonight!


Looks like I am going to have to get me some of that clarysage. Does Holland & Barratt sell it? Best bounce more on my ball too. Baby out baby out baby out!


----------



## Kellycool

Cocobelle said:


> Hinky those piccies of little Evan are just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Just got email from DH
> 'So what have you done to try get baby out today? I know what we could try tonight wink wink'
> CHEEKY
> 
> **Snigger** We will know what you will be doing tonight!
> 
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to get me some of that clarysage. Does Holland & Barratt sell it? Best bounce more on my ball too. Baby out baby out baby out!Click to expand...


I just got mine from Boots-2 years ago when I was trying to get Ashton out  Aromatherapist suggested Calrey sage, Lavender and Yling Ylang in bath or mixed with carrier oil on tummy and back 

Haha. hubby keeps insisting the sperm is more effective if ingested-what are they like these men 'ey! :ROFL:


----------



## Kellycool

Just saw pics, sooo want to SQUEEZE those CHEEKS-what a cutie Soph!


----------



## loulabump

LOL Kelly! I've made sure not to tell OH that its apparently better if swallowed... he won't have sex with me as he is terrified my waters will break all over him or that the baby will kick him or something :rofl: Don't see why I should swallow his man juices and I get squat cos he's worried about a little kick! So I'm keeping that info to myself.. :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

omg isnt Evan gorgeous! 

Thats it I am having sex later! I tried all this last time and nothing but then again I had no signs at all I have some signs with this. Darren give me your spunk! RROOAARRR!


----------



## pinklizzy

OMG! He is just so adorable!

:haha: DF!


----------



## pichi

urgh the thought of sex makes me a little :( i remember last time it wasn't exactly comfy


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah its not to comfy at all and i dont feel sexy one bit, cant even look my man in the eye i feel so low self esteem. But I still want his spunk to do the job. It got me here it can get me out of this haha.


----------



## pichi

hahah! very good point


----------



## MissyMojo

evan looks adorable!!!\

my oh has said he loves me - but pregnancy isnt a turn on for him, - so Sex aint on the cards anytie soon


----------



## Pixelle

Hello ladies :flower:

I forgot about this thread, until someone mentioned it in 3rd Tri....couldn't find it but have now! :lol:

Been feeling increasingly lonely lately but I've only got a week to go until my induction! Seriously can't wait as this pregnancy hasn't been easy but also scared, scared, scared!

Currently got workmen in the flat and they won't be finished until Monday....so can't wait to get the place tidy and ready for baby. Cutting it a bit fine though! :lol:

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and I hope to speak to some ladies on here :)


----------



## Dragonfly

My oh dosnt care what I look like, i am the one hiding the bump and bits of me feeling all fat but he calls me silly. He does ask for it and i feel bad turning him down as i feel like crap. I know after this baby when i loose weight i will be ok again, ok thats what got me back here in the first place i a pattern here lol I will be going on the pill!


----------



## Kellycool

Hahahaha, you girls are making me laugh-LouLou my DH saw it while we were watching Michael Mackintyre! He knows he has no chance though LOL

I also feel crap and fat and shite-all sexy but hey, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do-even if it does just mean lying there lol


----------



## Dragonfly

hehe sack of spuds !


----------



## pichi

yeah i defo feel like a moose just now


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Pixelle-wow not long to go for you now! Hope you're feeling ok, aside from the messy house xxx


----------



## loulabump

im not sure i even remember how to dtd anymore... cant believe how long its bin. glad im not the only one not gettin any action...never thought id be bothered but i am...altho im not sure whether im bothered cos i actually want it, or cos i want sperm to evict the baby heheh


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH1nB_ttIQY&feature=player_embedded cant stop laughing lol


----------



## MissyMojo

i really fancy a good old rotten shag - but cant/wont til after baby - i want earth shattirig, be shaking screamig til im hoarse sex!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> I just got mine from Boots-2 years ago when I was trying to get Ashton out  Aromatherapist suggested Calrey sage, Lavender and Yling Ylang in bath or mixed with carrier oil on tummy and back
> 
> *Haha. hubby keeps insisting the sperm is more effective if ingested-what are they like these men 'ey!* :ROFL:

That is so NOT going to happen! I have enough trouble eating my dinner these days without anything else :rofl: Thanks for the rec on where to get CS and other stuff :flower:

My hubby isn't keen but that is probably because I keep telling him to get in and out as quick as poss and don't worry about me :rofl: he has already been kicked once too but where needs must and all ....

Hi Pixelle, glad to see you back. Your induction is on my EDD, in the nicest possible way, I hope I beat you too it :haha: Keep popping back here, it is a wonderful thread full of support x


----------



## rowleypolie

Betheney said:


> I really wanted an october baby too, I don't know why I just thought it sounded cuter than november. Lol. But I did just realise mondays date will be 01,11,10 and now I want this day! I already missed 10.10.10 and 20.10.2010....... Lol I just want cool dates, I'm such a loser.

i like that date! i hadnt though of that- except in the US we would write it 11/1/10


----------



## pichi

MissyMojo said:


> i really fancy a good old rotten shag - but cant/wont til after baby - i want earth shattirig, be shaking screamig til im hoarse sex!!

ah to the times before we had watermelons attached to our tums. :haha:

it's not that i don't WANT it, i do! but it's just so uncomfy and i tend to get cramp :blush: lol no screaming till i'm hoarse here either... the walls are too thin :dohh:


----------



## MissyMojo

hence my waiting tl after nudger - cos i just cant :blush: O :blush: while im preg - so hubby doest see the point lol


----------



## lolpants

DF That had me in stitches!! :haha: 

Welcome back Pixelle - can I ask why ur being induced early?

Thanks for the pics of Evan Hinky - he is lush :happydance:

AFM - Off for a meal now - I might try wining and dining my OH so we can get working on getting baby out!! Fed up of all the queue jumpers and pain etc - I want baby out now!! :haha:


----------



## marinewife101

oh gosh lol am i the only one who dtd almost everyday haha and its not soft and easy lmao.. i don't cramp or anything after sooo i guess thats why we keep doing it LMAO


----------



## Kellycool

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MISSY!!!! Too funny.. Shew

Lol, get him drunk


----------



## Kellycool

MW we have only had to lay off the DTD since my mom arrived last week-making me uber grumpy!


----------



## marinewife101

awww im sorry =( id still be rocking the bed family here or not haha we don't give a hoot we always dtd even when staying at families houses for vaca we just keep it quiet haha


----------



## pichi

Lucky you!


----------



## majm1241

mamagreenbean said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having round ligament pain? Mines really bad and not subsiding.
> 
> yup. i saw my chiropractor and its a wee bit better today, but when i cough (im still sick after months) it hurts So bad.
> 
> rlp sucks..sorry you are hurting.:hugs:Click to expand...

I've been sick since August 27th with a damn head cold. :growlmad:



Betheney said:


> Majm - baby engaged last week but I only got the pains for about an hour then, altho 2 people have told me my tummy has dropped today so who knows! I mean baby has definitly moved kicks are diff I just can't really tell where bubba has moved. Before I knew where back, legs and arms were now I have no idea.

I can't wait until Monday when I go back to the doctor and find out for sure if baby is engaged.



Kellycool said:


> AFM, I slept through ALL night without going to loo once!!!!

What is a good night's sleep???!!! :lol:



rowleypolie said:


> cant wait for my doc appointment on friday but also hoping i have the baby before then! there is only 5 more days in october and i really was hoping to claim an october bumpkin baby! no offense to november! dh checked my cervix after we dtd and he said he fits 2 fingers easy now- and that he felt her head- which of course freaked him out thinking he was hitting her during dtd! maybe i wont be able to get him in the mood now...ahhhh

I almost want her here this month too, but I won't be Full Term until a couple more weeks.



GossipGirly said:


> Hello a few cramps still but nothing, baby has been moving now, community mw will come out after half 8 to check me and make sure it was my waters... But unless I have been weeing myself and filled 3 pads and still leaking! Its totally weird it really does smell like semen!

OMG Your LO will be here Next! :happydance:



Betheney said:


> Oh my god! After being in excruciating pain all day barely able to walk, get up, roll over or do anything and telling hubby he has to take me to the hospital the baby moved and all traces of pain has vanished! Nothing at all! What a little bugger. Lol. I hope it doesn't mean baby was engaged and now isn't tho.

:haha: Little Stinker! :kiss:



ShanandBoc said:


> hahar 5 days till my due date!! Come on baby girl its eviction time!
> 
> Lots of babies to come girls :)

Wow! 5 Days! :happydance: :hugs:



pichi said:


> morning girls ^___^ god, see trying to get OH out of bed! he's a pain in the arse... lol he's still like a kid. refuses to get up 'cos its TOOOO COOLLDDDD! haha *pokes*
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> *is off to get caught up on this thread*

:lol: Your OH sounds like Mine at times! :haha:



lolpants said:


> AFM - I'm on single digit countdown now!! :happydance: but I reckon I'll go overdue - like 50% of 1st time pregnancies!! Lol xx

Happy Single Digits! :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> AFM: 39 weeks today! I week exactly until my EDD :wohoo:
> 
> I had a rubbish nights sleep as I had a right pain in the bump all night but it was constant rather than in waves but it kept me up just wondering anyway. Eventually fell asleep around 5am so have only just got up. The joys of being on ML!
> 
> So many babies are coming now, you just never know who is going to be next x

Happy 39 Weeks! :hugs: I woke up during the night with the RLP type pain and my tummy was rock hard. Lasted forever is what it seems. Then I woke up to a damn Charlie Horse in my left leg! :cry:



MissyMojo said:


> after having everyone worry me bout risk of a preemie and saying i wont get to term - here i am!!! 37weeks - and desparate to meet nudger!

Happy 37 Weeks! :hugs:



Mei190 said:


> Morning everyone! I slept like I had been knocked out last night - first time in ages - felt like bliss
> 
> Good luck to everyone:: AM, GG
> 
> wow loads of people are getting signs... I however, am getting nothing.. nada! I wish he would hurry up though. His bum by my ribcage is a nightmare! :haha:

:dust: so that you will satrt feeling something soon hon! :D :hugs:



pichi said:


> AFM: heartburn; bleh i can't wait till i don't feel like my throat is being burned by acid ¬__¬
> i think ill go for a run on the treadmill thing we have - haha

My throat has been burning from Acid Reflux too. I drank all of my Maalox so I need more now! :lol:



loulabump said:


> i just got a letter from my docs asking me to call regarding blood test results...rang up and been told i need more blood tests but receptionist couldnt tell me what was up with my results she simply said "probably ur iron" ... grrr so im toddling off up to docs in an hour for more stabbing, much fun...and i was hoping for a pj day today :(

:( :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> just had inlaws on the phone telling me that they'll fly out either 17th / 24th november and stay til 5th of november, - mil said - we'll stay with you but if its tooo much we'll move into a hotel -
> 
> how the hell am i meant to tell them when theyre here - thanks for coming out but could u kindly F off to a hotel!!!?
> 
> but i think i dropped enough hints about the hotels down on the waterfront for her to get the message

Uh oh! LOL Hand them a handful of pamplets when they show up! :lol:



MissyMojo said:


> i could probably cope 1 or 2 days but 2 weeks!
> 
> gonna ask them while theyre here to run around and fetch and carry for me - hopefully it'l get too much for them :rofl:

:rofl:



pichi said:


> *sniffle*
> 
> all the swings and bouncers i like are in the US >__< (sorry random i know)
> 
> does anyone have constant backache and pokey feelings in their foof? lol

Mine is not constant but comes and goes and yes, my cha cha aches and I feel like Bryelle pokes around a bit too! :lol:



Lenka said:


> I feel like a loose end, cause I am due on the last day of November :( Not even full term yet, but so many of you are!

I hear ya! If it were not for me being 1/2 cm dilated and I am losing my MP I would be MORE jealous! Now I am just happy to be dilating and losing my P! :D



makeithappen said:


> AFM:- just back from midwife and babies head is engaging :wohoo: she didnt tell me how much as in 3/5 etc but she said the forehead is engaged! i know people can be engaged for weeks but this has got me a bit excited :haha: last appointment 2 weeks ago the head was completely free so things are definitely on the move!

:yipee: Congrats! :hugs:



Jayde1991 said:


> Corin Mae Rose
> https://i54.tinypic.com/29ks28w.jpg

She is so cute!!! :kiss:



marinewife101 said:


> contractions for me are period cramping as well as my whole stomach tightens and i find it hard to catch a full breath sometimes i guess sorta like bh but they hurt 10x more LOL

That's what my BH feel like.



GossipGirly said:


> well thats what I did yesterday and hubby massaged the teeniest but of clarysage oil mixed with olive oil on my back last night ... co-incedence? I had been losing plug all day mind and when I was ill on sunday think I was having my clear out.. I also had thick white discharge on my underwear for a couple of days and app this is a sign... and I also had a head cold...

I too have been getting the white discharge along with my MP. I have a head cold still too. What does the head cold have to do with it though I wonder!?



marinewife101 said:


> i just do squats as i don't have a ball boy do i feel pressure when i do that ahahaha

I will have to do that since JACE broke my Ball!!! :growlmad:



hinkybinky said:


> Sorry, am having nightmares with getting Soph's photos off my phone, so have copied from facebook instead (hope that's ok Soph, they won't open on my phone :-/)
> 
> How much do you want to squeeze those cheeks! Beautiful

He is So cute! congrats AM! :hugs:



Kellycool said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> Hinky those piccies of little Evan are just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Just got email from DH
> 'So what have you done to try get baby out today? I know what we could try tonight wink wink'
> CHEEKY
> 
> **Snigger** We will know what you will be doing tonight! :haha:
> 
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to get me some of that clarysage. Does Holland & Barratt sell it? Best bounce more on my ball too. Baby out baby out baby out!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got mine from Boots-2 years ago when I was trying to get Ashton out  Aromatherapist suggested Calrey sage, Lavender and Yling Ylang in bath or mixed with carrier oil on tummy and back
> 
> Haha. hubby keeps insisting the sperm is more effective if ingested-what are they like these men 'ey! :ROFL:Click to expand...

I just don't want Bryelle tatsing it! :rofl:



Dragonfly said:


> omg isnt Evan gorgeous!
> 
> Thats it I am having sex later! I tried all this last time and nothing but then again I had no signs at all I have some signs with this. Darren give me your spunk! RROOAARRR!

:rofl:



Pixelle said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I forgot about this thread, until someone mentioned it in 3rd Tri....couldn't find it but have now! :lol:
> 
> Been feeling increasingly lonely lately but I've only got a week to go until my induction! Seriously can't wait as this pregnancy hasn't been easy but also scared, scared, scared!
> 
> Currently got workmen in the flat and they won't be finished until Monday....so can't wait to get the place tidy and ready for baby. Cutting it a bit fine though! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hello and I hope to speak to some ladies on here :)

Welcome Back hon! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

rarr getting fed up and bored now things are slowing down again! they were getting regular at 20 mins and more intense :( I really dont wanna be induced on delivery I wanna go on birthing suite... suppose we will have to have an another walk around asda x


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> oh gosh lol am i the only one who dtd almost everyday haha and its not soft and easy lmao.. i don't cramp or anything after sooo i guess thats why we keep doing it LMAO

We DTD everyday except the past couple of days because I have a damn YI from my dumb wisdom tooth antibiotics! :cry::growlmad:


----------



## majm1241

GG go for a LONG WALK!!! :lol:

AFM, I woke up this morning with about a quarter size of brownish looking dried blood in my panties a long with my discharge???!!! :shrug: What do you ladies think?! I have not had any since.


----------



## GossipGirly

hmmm odd I dont know could it have been ur plug? x


----------



## majm1241

I'm not sure since it was dry! :cry:


----------



## Kellycool

i reckon it is your show April, labour is imminent!


----------



## GossipGirly

lol I want my show!! Iv just been pissing myself all friggin day!


----------



## weezyweu

Anna Evan is gorgeous. Congrats again.

Good luck gossip girl.

AFm I have also had some brownish discharge for last few days at midwife tomorrow so going to mention it to her.I'm hoping it is my plug but is different from with my son so not convinced. This little man is in for the lang haul!


----------



## majm1241

LOL I just called the doctor and they said it could be my show or it could be old blood that I passed from 2 days ago when I had my cervix checked. They will check me again on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

weezyweu said:


> Anna Evan is gorgeous. Congrats again.
> 
> Good luck gossip girl.
> 
> AFm I have also had some brownish discharge for last few days at midwife tomorrow so going to mention it to her.I'm hoping it is my plug but is different from with my son so not convinced. This little man is in for the lang haul!

THAT sounds like your show for sure! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

GossipGirly said:


> lol I want my show!! Iv just been pissing myself all friggin day!

:haha: Come on Show! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## pichi

I want at least something- anything! Lol


----------



## pinklizzy

I wanna go into labour :brat: except I don't because it would be dangerous. I just want to look for signs with everyone else :nope:


----------



## majm1241

:dust: To us all then! :lol: :hugs:


----------



## weezyweu

I hope your right!! So ready for him to be born now!!! FX we are all holding our babies very soon!


----------



## Dragonfly

My nipples are really really dark! they where going that way anyway I noticed but they are really dark now, noticeable. I wonder is that a sign? i never had that with williamI never went in to labour naturally with him though.


----------



## Bartness

OMG, I feel like I am dying today. Im so out of breath, and I just cant catch it for nothing. I can sit I can stand and I just cant breath. I am starting to also feel really light headed, like I could pass out. I'm almost to the point of asking to go home for the day.


----------



## pichi

My nipples are like bloody chocolate digestives :haha: sorry!


----------



## Dragonfly

pichi said:


> My nipples are like bloody chocolate digestives :haha: sorry!

OMG I howled laughing at that :haha:

mine to lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Bartness said:


> OMG, I feel like I am dying today. Im so out of breath, and I just cant catch it for nothing. I can sit I can stand and I just cant breath. I am starting to also feel really light headed, like I could pass out. I'm almost to the point of asking to go home for the day.

yuky hormones. go home rest up.


----------



## Cocobelle

pichi said:


> i want at least something- anything! Lol

snap!


----------



## Eskimobabys

NO WAY! anna matronic had her baby!?!?!? she Beat me! lol dang it! jk Congrats mama!


----------



## Dragonfly

I wish these sweets would feck off my teeth hurt and I ate to many. I have to stop eating! I am like a pig these days.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey girls 

how is everyone?? i am due 22nd november and baby is fully engaged so hoping to might make an appearance sooner but wont get my hopes up to much xx


----------



## forgodssake

*Anna* Chunk is just beautiful - congratulations.

As is *Corin* - we should rename the thread the gorgeous baby thread ;)

*GG* Keep bouncing and walking honey :D

Is this your first *MTB*

*Everyone else* WHO STOLE MY CONTRACTIONS? COME ON, I KNOW ONE OF YOU TOOK THEM AS I WAS *VERY* CAREFUL NOT TO LOSE THEM!!!

xx


----------



## Mumtobe1985

forgodssake said:


> *Anna* Chunk is just beautiful - congratulations.
> 
> As is *Corin* - we should rename the thread the gorgeous baby thread ;)
> 
> *GG* Keep bouncing and walking honey :D
> 
> Is this your first *MTB*
> 
> *Everyone else* WHO STOLE MY CONTRACTIONS? COME ON, I KNOW ONE OF YOU TOOK THEM AS I WAS *VERY* CAREFUL NOT TO LOSE THEM!!!
> 
> xx

yeah this is my first i am excited but very nervous for labour and not sure if i will actually know when i am in labour unless my waters pop lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

welcome mumtobe! glad you made it here. 

my baby has yet the hiccups again! happens a lot i noticed. people say its fizzy drink that does that but its not i dont driven fizzy drink just water.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

my baby always has the hiccups and they last forever and i am not sure she likes em much lol xx


----------



## forgodssake

You'll know *MTB* I promise ;)


----------



## chella

Update on Quazier - Jessica Novia Dixon was born an hour ago weighing 7lb 9oz :happydance: xx


----------



## loulabump

woop mum dropped off the exercise ball and ive given it a test bounce... do you literally just sit and bounce on it then? i cant see how that can help anything progress? but it was literally just for 5 mins i guess u need to bounce longer to feel the effects?


----------



## makeithappen

im bouncing on mine as i type lol my midwife at antenatal class highly recommended them. you can bounce, rock from side to side, do a figure of eight with your hips or put your knees on the floor and rock over the ball (last one i havent tried though)


----------



## makeithappen

chella said:


> Update on Quazier - Jessica Novia Dixon was born an hour ago weighing 7lb 9oz :happydance: xx

omg!! the babies are coming thick & fast now!! im soooooo excited!!! 

Big congrats!!


----------



## pichi

I have one in the garage. I should probably get it properly inflated and get bouncing heh


----------



## anna matronic

Hi ladies, bloody hell we have been busy today lol!! I can't keep ip on the phone! 

Jayde - corrin is beautiful 

congrats quaizer and all the others too!!

I never used my ball or drank rlt or anything. I wonder if any of that was reason for never going into labour... Keep at it girls I am gutted I never got to find out what contractions feel like or what your plug looks like!! I did however get to experience a witch examine me using her while hand and that was the worst part of it all including the section!!

Evan was actually born at 9.54 lol have just seen officiL documents doh! He is my sleeping angel at the moment and has let me have some sleep too :)

I am loving breastfeeding. So glad I decided to give it a go. Evan only likes my right boobie though so still have lots of work to do with that! But it is an amazing feeling I didn't think I'd be a bf Nazi :rofl: but I really advise to plop baby on chest and go for it!!!

He has also had 2 massive poohs!!!!!! I can't change him as am still bed bound till they take catharter out in morning. So am stuck atm!! Post natal has been a bit shit but seek to be better since the change over.

Speak to u all soon and sending labour dust and vibes to u all.

Kayla I may have beat u lol but I would give anything to not have gone through the last 10 weeks and even the past 3 days has been pretty traumatic too :( you will be reall soon and can't wait to see your princess :)


----------



## pichi

Congrats anna_m :) aw I wish my little peanut would choose to vacate haha


----------



## Mumtobe1985

congrats anna_m hope you get out of bed soon xx


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Hi ladies, bloody hell we have been busy today lol!! I can't keep ip on the phone!
> 
> Jayde - corrin is beautiful
> 
> congrats quaizer and all the others too!!
> 
> I never used my ball or drank rlt or anything. I wonder if any of that was reason for never going into labour... Keep at it girls I am gutted I never got to find out what contractions feel like or what your plug looks like!! I did however get to experience a witch examine me using her while hand and that was the worst part of it all including the section!!
> 
> Evan was actually born at 9.54 lol have just seen officiL documents doh! He is my sleeping angel at the moment and has let me have some sleep too :)
> 
> I am loving breastfeeding. So glad I decided to give it a go. Evan only likes my right boobie though so still have lots of work to do with that! But it is an amazing feeling I didn't think I'd be a bf Nazi :rofl: but I really advise to plop baby on chest and go for it!!!
> 
> He has also had 2 massive poohs!!!!!! I can't change him as am still bed bound till they take catharter out in morning. So am stuck atm!! Post natal has been a bit shit but seek to be better since the change over.
> 
> Speak to u all soon and sending labour dust and vibes to u all.
> 
> Kayla I may have beat u lol but I would give anything to not have gone through the last 10 weeks and even the past 3 days has been pretty traumatic too :( you will be reall soon and can't wait to see your princess :)

Reccomending breastfeeding does not make you some sort of breastfeeding nazi you know. :cry: 

Glad you are having it easy with bf i was in tears trying in hospital i was doing it worn and no one would help me :( and your baby is beautiful! 

Now I want my baby! :growlmad: ps i drank RLT and used ball in first pregnancy and never had one sign of labour and went over due and induced.


----------



## makeithappen

hope your feeling better soon AM! must be hard having to stay in bed :hugs:! as for the midwife who did your internal examination....she soooooooo needs a slap!


----------



## Betheney

MTB1985 - I'm due 20th and my baby is also fully engaged, do you get heaps if braxton hicks? I do.

MAJM - I hope it was your plug! Things would be moving right along if it was, good luck at the appt on mon.

Rowly - I forgot you had different dates lol. It would be cool in Australia at least.

Gossip girly - I know your not supposed to go so long after your waters have broken how long have they given you before they intervene? Or because your obviously on your way to having the baby they haven't said anything?

Love


----------



## Betheney

DF - I've read before that you started off having aterrible time breastfeeding and you persevered and now your at the 20month milestone, I'm going to use you as inspiration whenever it might seem impossible and probably PM you begging for help and encouragement.

that is if I have difficulties, but from what I gather it's pretty rare not to.

Love


----------



## Mumtobe1985

i am not sure about BH betheney as it's my first i get alot of period cramp and shooting pains in my thighs xx


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> yeah its not to comfy at all and i dont feel sexy one bit, cant even look my man in the eye i feel so low self esteem. But I still want his spunk to do the job. It got me here it can get me out of this haha.

;Lol im starting to think that way too but that would mean energy lol xxx



Pixelle said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I forgot about this thread, until someone mentioned it in 3rd Tri....couldn't find it but have now! :lol:
> 
> Been feeling increasingly lonely lately but I've only got a week to go until my induction! Seriously can't wait as this pregnancy hasn't been easy but also scared, scared, scared!
> 
> Currently got workmen in the flat and they won't be finished until Monday....so can't wait to get the place tidy and ready for baby. Cutting it a bit fine though! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hello and I hope to speak to some ladies on here :)

Hey ya 
not long now for u then , hope it doesnt take too long with gettin plc sorted and will keep an eye out on baby news xxx



Mumtobe1985 said:


> hey girls
> 
> how is everyone?? i am due 22nd november and baby is fully engaged so hoping to might make an appearance sooner but wont get my hopes up to much xx

Im still waitin readin all these posts on babies is givin me belly ache thou lol shall keep an eye to see when u hav some baby news xxx

Gg - i hope things start heading ur way soon xx
congrats on corine xxxx:happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Betheney said:


> DF - I've read before that you started off having aterrible time breastfeeding and you persevered and now your at the 20month milestone, I'm going to use you as inspiration whenever it might seem impossible and probably PM you begging for help and encouragement.
> 
> that is if I have difficulties, but from what I gather it's pretty rare not to.
> 
> Love

why thank you,. But I am no expert I receive my help from this site and always have done. I learned all I know from here ,. I know more than my HV does about breastfeeding in fact but I am not brain box just going with it all. I am strong minded also and hard to persuade to do anything I dont want to do, i simply dont listen to any one else if i dont agree of feel its right., this helps a lot as i had a lot of family bitching in my ear about how their kids and me was fine on formula when i was breastfeeding in front of them. But since I never answered them and carried on they got even more pissed an left. But I dont care not my prob. You will hear it all when you BF. go with your instinct, not against it.


----------



## anna matronic

Hehe DF the nazi comment was Tongue in cheek :) considering I was adament I was gonna formula feed I am pleased I haven't yet!

I'm only a few hours in and no way think it will be easy, especially his fondness for one boob only!!

Well I sweaty and feeling sick again :( think that is from the spinal block. Had myi sickness jab earlier might need anoter one!!

Chunk has the windiest bum ever he just did such a loud fart :rofl:

and he's awake ...... XXXXXXX


----------



## lolpants

:haha: at Evan farting!! Hope the sickness jab works for u Sophie!!

Any baby born on 01.11.10 will have an awesome birth date as they will be 1 on 1.11.11 :happydance: thats now been added to the dates I would like - along with Halloween and bonfire night - but as long as baby arrives healthy and safe I don't really mind what the date is :D

DF you are defo a credit to the BF camp! I really admire your achievement - I don't know if I'll even reach halfway too your milestone - but Im gonna try!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Eskimobabys said:


> NO WAY! anna matronic had her baby!?!?!? she Beat me! lol dang it! jk Congrats mama!


:haha:


----------



## majm1241

Mumtobe1985 said:


> hey girls
> 
> how is everyone?? i am due 22nd november and baby is fully engaged so hoping to might make an appearance sooner but wont get my hopes up to much xx

Hey Hon! I hope to find out if Bryelle is engaged yet. I am losing my MP and I am 1/2 cm dilated already! :D



chella said:


> Update on Quazier - Jessica Novia Dixon was born an hour ago weighing 7lb 9oz :happydance: xx

Yay!!! Congrats!!! I will update when I get on my laptop!!!



Mumtobe1985 said:


> my baby always has the hiccups and they last forever and i am not sure she likes em much lol xx

Bryelle does too and she gets pissed and will kick really hard after a while like she is annoyed! :lol:



Betheney said:


> MAJM - I hope it was your plug! Things would be moving right along if it was, good luck at the appt
> 
> Love

Thanks Hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Well I left work an hour early, got a horrible call, couldnt fix the issue, or get help, and just purst into tears. Took me a good hour to get the crying under control, and then I had to get my breathing under control.

Been having odd pains on my right side today....Jaxon has also been kicking up a storm, and it HURTS, A LOT! I love it though, tells me he's ok.

Once again, congrats to AM, Evan is a total cutie pie.


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Hehe DF the nazi comment was Tongue in cheek :) considering I was adament I was gonna formula feed I am pleased I haven't yet!
> 
> I'm only a few hours in and no way think it will be easy, especially his fondness for one boob only!!
> 
> Well I sweaty and feeling sick again :( think that is from the spinal block. Had myi sickness jab earlier might need anoter one!!
> 
> Chunk has the windiest bum ever he just did such a loud fart :rofl:
> 
> and he's awake ...... XXXXXXX


yeah I had a spinal also for x section and felt so shit for a long time after. All the drugs wearing off. but gets better every day and you will be ok. Mine was very sore as i had the labour for hours before, so stomach muscles i have never used where used felt like i was in a gym pumping iron for a weak and every muscle hurt plus the scar . I had a patch of pins and needles and a sore back for ages, could have been epi or spinal or both but lasted 6 months the pain! though no one else has complained of that. :cry: was same spot where needles went in. 

well my man is never getting sex again! i am upset with him he is a prick and i am about to stab his eyes out! he has just pissed me off so much now i cant take it any more. he wont even argue back as he knows he is in the wrong and thinks we made of money and takes it all! how bloody dare he after al the times he has done this. I wont even get into it but its about money and him just taking it . MOM stands for made of money apparently! :growlmad: I am so angry right now! and i bet he pisses me off before bed i bet he has gone to bed and left me to lock up and last time i done that william fell off sofa as I couldnt watch him trying to let dog out and all. I was livid! william should be in bed but he woke him up on coming in and the dog barking. So near killed him over that before i found out what he done.


----------



## majm1241

Oh no DF!!! :( I'm sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## forgodssake

*DF* :hug:

*majm* hope Bryelle is getting that head of hers snuggled down

AFM - well, I dont think that sex will work for us as we never really stopped doing it so I thought that I would give OH a *special treat* and try the injestion method :winkwink: - needless to say he didnt take much persuading!!

Anyhoo, coincidence or not I had the most mahoosive contraction within about 10 minutes and have been having mild irregular ones since. However, as last night this may all stop again before morning :rolleyes:

BTW - sperm gives you heartburn ;)


----------



## anna matronic

Pmsl sperm and heartburn :rofl:


----------



## Betheney

forgodssake said:


> *DF* :hug:
> 
> *majm* hope Bryelle is getting that head of hers snuggled down
> 
> AFM - well, I dont think that sex will work for us as we never really stopped doing it so I thought that I would give OH a *special treat* and try the injestion method :winkwink: - needless to say he didnt take much persuading!!
> 
> Anyhoo, coincidence or not I had the most mahoosive contraction within about 10 minutes and have been having mild irregular ones since. However, as last night this may all stop again before morning :rolleyes:
> 
> BTW - sperm gives you heartburn ;)


My midwife said rather than try sex everyday try it for like 2 days in a row then have a 3-4 day gap to allow the prostalglandins to build back up then have sex again.


----------



## Bartness

Here are a couple of pictures of Jaxon's room, finally found the camera cable!

https://www.facebook.com/danielle.bartness#!/photo.php?fbid=493843850529&set=a.493842680529.303631.512260529

https://www.facebook.com/danielle.bartness#!/photo.php?fbid=493843350529&set=a.493842680529.303631.512260529&pid=7663978&id=512260529

https://www.facebook.com/danielle.bartness#!/photo.php?fbid=493843360529&set=a.493842680529.303631.512260529&pid=7663980&id=512260529

https://www.facebook.com/danielle.bartness#!/photo.php?fbid=493843355529&set=a.493842680529.303631.512260529&pid=7663979&id=512260529


----------



## Bartness

Urgh sorry looks like my pics wont upload...dang it!


----------



## majm1241

forgodssake said:


> *DF* :hug:
> 
> *majm* hope Bryelle is getting that head of hers snuggled down
> 
> AFM - well, I dont think that sex will work for us as we never really stopped doing it so I thought that I would give OH a *special treat* and try the injestion method :winkwink: - needless to say he didnt take much persuading!!
> 
> Anyhoo, coincidence or not I had the most mahoosive contraction within about 10 minutes and have been having mild irregular ones since. However, as last night this may all stop again before morning :rolleyes:
> 
> BTW - sperm gives you heartburn ;)

Thanks Hon! :hugs: & OMG!!! :rofl: Same with us!!! We have sex everyday unless I can't and we might have go try the other method! :haha:


----------



## forgodssake

majm1241 said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> *DF* :hug:
> 
> *majm* hope Bryelle is getting that head of hers snuggled down
> 
> AFM - well, I dont think that sex will work for us as we never really stopped doing it so I thought that I would give OH a *special treat* and try the injestion method :winkwink: - needless to say he didnt take much persuading!!
> 
> Anyhoo, coincidence or not I had the most mahoosive contraction within about 10 minutes and have been having mild irregular ones since. However, as last night this may all stop again before morning :rolleyes:
> 
> BTW - sperm gives you heartburn ;)
> 
> Thanks Hon! :hugs: & OMG!!! :rofl: Same with us!!! We have sex everyday unless I can't and we might have go try the other method! :haha:Click to expand...

I wouldnt bother, the three contractions I've had weren't worth it ;) :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

forgodssake said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> *DF* :hug:
> 
> *majm* hope Bryelle is getting that head of hers snuggled down
> 
> AFM - well, I dont think that sex will work for us as we never really stopped doing it so I thought that I would give OH a *special treat* and try the injestion method :winkwink: - needless to say he didnt take much persuading!!
> 
> Anyhoo, coincidence or not I had the most mahoosive contraction within about 10 minutes and have been having mild irregular ones since. However, as last night this may all stop again before morning :rolleyes:
> 
> BTW - sperm gives you heartburn ;)
> 
> Thanks Hon! :hugs: & OMG!!! :rofl: Same with us!!! We have sex everyday unless I can't and we might have go try the other method! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt bother, the three contractions I've had weren't worth it ;) :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: TMI :blush:You see, when I can't have sex, I still pleasure Mark already. Just don't swallow! I have a fear of Bryelle tasting it!! :haha:


----------



## GossipGirly

Haviun comtractions every 6-8 mins but not a set regular pattern yet, have tens on but not sure if it makes it worse I think I'm gonna labour from my back x


----------



## majm1241

GG!!! OMG!!! Come on Baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Gossip girly- do you know if baby is posterior? I read a posterior baby raises the chances of your waters breaking first before all the contractions and everything.


----------



## MissyMojo

Morning GIrls

Big hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

Morning Missy 

FGS-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA, you CRACK me up chick!!!!!

GG, YAY-sounds like things are moving forward for you-try a shower (not bath as it slows things down)

As for breastfeeding, nice one Sophie, keep at it!
I have to say I was expecting a rough time of breastfeeding (because everyone had told me how difficult it was) but actually found it pretty easy and had no troubles whatsoever-boobs were a bit sore when my milk came in but cabbage leaves sorted them out no probs 

DTD last night-had one cramp arrrrrggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## forgodssake

Hmmmmmmmm - my 3 contractions have turned into more. Being using the contraction timer on my phone since about 5am and am averaging 1 minute contractions every 9 minutes although they are still pretty mild xx

Please EVERYTHING but legs crossed this is it!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## loulabump

Morning ladies...

AM big congrats on BF, your doing well keep it up!

GG- really hope baby is on the way!

AFM - this is the earliest I have been awake in a LONG time... bounced on my birth ball while watching million pound drop for about an hour last night and started getting moderate pain/cramping... the only way I can describe the pains I was having are really strong "gassy pains" .. so I went to bed but slept very badly, woken up by these pains very frequently and eventually gave up about 6:30am and came downstairs. Not timing them but they seem to last about 20-30 seconds at a time and are quite often (at a guess I would say every 8-10 mins). I'm gonna start timing them now...but I don't know what these pains are, are contractions meant to feel like gas? I feel all achey in my lady bits when the pain comes too...and my bunp gets slightly harder but not too much... any thoughts?

xx


----------



## forgodssake

This could be it loula xx


----------



## GossipGirly

well im fed up going into hospital soon as contractions just stopped again at 5am. Bethany baby has been head down since about 33 weeks apparantly but im beginning to wonder myself withall the stopping and starting, its really frustrating knowing im not going to be getting the birth I want in the birthing suite and going to be induced on delivery looks like trying for a natural water birth is out the question :(

good luck Jo keep me updated via texts and lou hope this is it for u too xx


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies!

FGS I didn't expect too read something like that this early in the morning!! I almost spat out my tea :haha: Good too hear things may be happening too you on the back of it - so your efforts were worthwhile :thumbup:

GL GG!! and Loula sounds pretty regular too me! Contractions happening all round - apart from here!! :(
I do kinda wanna see my ticker reach 100% so Im not bothered - at the mo it says 97% - but people been saying too me that Ive been 100% pregnant all along :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Good luck gg :) and u other crampy ladies!! Well I've has an hours sleep evan won't settle unless he's on me!! I had to give him formula for my own sanity but he's still on breast. Might express later today xx


----------



## Dragonfly

postier usually means you dont go into labour naturally, blocks labour apparently. William was postier and I had to be induced. I read that somewhere and explained a lot of why I had no symptoms at all of labour back then. May not be true in all cases. But labour was sore in my back when I was induced, very sore! thats where it started. 

Still not speaking to my OH selfish prick couldn't even for once let me have a lie in when i have like 3 hours sleep and william crying all night for no reason! well i think it was teething so he got his pain killers and back to sleep but he gets a lie in every dam morning and a nap in the after noon while i get to sit here from 6 am like a zombie! as if i am not going to kill him as it is after what he done yesterday he still lies on in bed! I really have had enough of him. I do everything since he has a broken ankle yet he can galavant around friends houses and give me no help at home!


----------



## Kellycool

Soph, I am sure he will settle alot more once you are both home and out of hospital.. WOW Lou and FGS, things seem to be starting up for you-almost willing to get some sperm heartburn hahaha


----------



## pichi

Morning girls :)

I'm on my blackberry so I can't really catch up properly till I get on my PC :dohh:

Just back from the midwife and peanut is engaged :D she's in the perfect position too which is good to hear. She said if I was going to go to 42weeks she'd guess ill have a healthy 7/8lb baby yay! No monster 10lb'er haha

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mei190

I had a couple of cramps last night, which in turn I fell asleep and now there is nothing AS USUAL! oh well... 

Pichi:: You just reminded me I need to book my MW app. for next week, I keep forgetting :haha:

Good luck to everyone with cramping continuing! It can only be a good sign xx


----------



## GossipGirly

bk from hospital, trace was good baby is fine, gotta go bk tomorrow for same and induction booked for saturday morning at 9 if nothing as they let u go 72 hours over at Bolton Hospital. Im bouncing and going out soon also got some clary sage/olive oil rub on, please send me some labout dust I really dont want to be induced!!

Good news pichi xxx


----------



## forgodssake

:dust::dust::dust:

xx



loulabump said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> AM big congrats on BF, your doing well keep it up!
> 
> GG- really hope baby is on the way!
> 
> AFM - this is the earliest I have been awake in a LONG time... bounced on my birth ball while watching million pound drop for about an hour last night and started getting moderate pain/cramping... the only way I can describe the pains I was having are really strong "gassy pains" .. so I went to bed but slept very badly, woken up by these pains very frequently and eventually gave up about 6:30am and came downstairs. Not timing them but they seem to last about 20-30 seconds at a time and are quite often (at a guess I would say every 8-10 mins). I'm gonna start timing them now...but I don't know what these pains are, are contractions meant to feel like gas? I feel all achey in my lady bits when the pain comes too...and my bunp gets slightly harder but not too much... any thoughts?
> 
> xx




GossipGirly said:


> bk from hospital, trace was good baby is fine, gotta go bk tomorrow for same and induction booked for saturday morning at 9 if nothing as they let u go 72 hours over at Bolton Hospital. Im bouncing and going out soon also got some clary sage/olive oil rub on, please send me some labout dust I really dont want to be induced!!
> 
> Good news pichi xxx


----------



## Pixelle

Kellycool said:


> Hi Pixelle-wow not long to go for you now! Hope you're feeling ok, aside from the messy house xxx

Thank you! Feeling much better now the end is in sight....sounds awful but it's been a horrible 2 months with problems so it's great to be on the home stretch! :flower:




Cocobelle said:


> Hi Pixelle, glad to see you back. Your induction is on my EDD, in the nicest possible way, I hope I beat you too it :haha: Keep popping back here, it is a wonderful thread full of support x

:rofl:
I hope you beat me to it :)
Will definitely keep coming back here now I've remembered it's here :lol:



lolpants said:


> Welcome back Pixelle - can I ask why ur being induced early?

Thanks.
I have GD and other issues so being induced at 38+5 so as to limit any possible complications :)




chella said:


> Hey ya
> not long now for u then , hope it doesnt take too long with gettin plc sorted and will keep an eye out on baby news xxx

Thank you. 
Place is very nearly finished now....just going to spend all weekend tidying, cleaning and nesting! :lol:


Been having a few twinges yesterday and today but I think it's probably just Braxtons and baby possibly engaging further. He's been sooo active though...never known him to be this active and have this many hiccups too! :lol:

Good luck to those who are having contractions! :flower:


----------



## MissyMojo

eeeekkkk a few ladies with everythin going on :hugs: and labour :dust:!

DF - your oh is takin the mick now - :hug: 

afm - pegged washing out today - and omg the back pain !!! havin a sit down before i do more housework


----------



## Dragonfly

I have bad back cramps and like dioreaha cramps . I had some soft BM there feels like I am going to have the runs or something. Ok now I am nervous,.


----------



## lolpants

:dust: for GG!! :dust:

:hugs: Pixelle - hope the GD clears once baby is here!

Pichi - your lucky!! , mine was est at 7lb 6 about 10 days ago - if I go too 42 weeks I will be having a monster!! :(

AFM Gas engineers are here - I'll have heating and hot water at last!! Yippee!!! :D

Lol xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: df - im feeling similiar aches n like i need a poo but dont . . only time will tell x


----------



## Dragonfly

its like i am getting a peruid of a really bad dose of the shits. And I had loose ones there and it comes and goes the feeling. Feel a bit sick to. I dont want to get hopes up at all i remember getting the hopes up last time and nothing ever happened. I also get cramps after i pee and its not a UTI as I know what they feel like its down low like tops of thighs to. Period cramp.


----------



## pinklizzy

Glad you have heating/hot water back lol! 
Sounds like everyone is getting some signs today :thumbup: 
AFM-just back from midwife and BP is back to normal now, I blame work stressing me out for the highs I was getting before! Still feeling dizzy and sick though-possibly babies head pressing on my diaphragm/stomach :shrug:
Booked in to have my eyebrows waxed, nails shaped and hair cut for next week as doubt I'll have anytime once baby is here!


----------



## Cocobelle

Right! I am not happy! Jo (FGS) and loula stop pushing in! I am next in line so take your contractions and cramps and get back to where you should be! :rofl: 

Just kidding ladies. Loula I had a good long bounce on my ball last night too and did get quite crampy with a bit of a sore back but that didn't last once I got off. Jo, I hope things are finally on the move for you chic x

*Congratulations Quazier on the birth of baby Jessica!*

Sophie, well done on making a good start with BF, I hope Evan soon starts to fancy a bit of left side variety!

GG, I really hope things get started for you before Saturday. I know exactly where you are coming from as I turned down and induction for next week as that would mean no water birth in the birthing centre so I really want this baby to come out before I get too over due. I still have a bit of time though so fingers crossed!

DF, I hope you manage to kick your bloke into touch. He sounds a prize idiot right now :hug:

Lizzy, glad the BP is down. I had a bit of a pamper sesh and had my hair done the week before, it is nice to feel human again.

Lols, yay for the gas man! You will soon be able to have a nice hot soak in the bath!

I have nothing exciting to report, had a rubbish nights sleep but that is not unusual. I just want to meet my Herbert!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

he is an idiot and he knows it! hence why he wont argue back with me. And now he has gone out left me with william i am meant to have midwife at 2 but i have no car seat as its in his brother car and i cant get ready anyway to go! so i cant go now. I am not calling him, he knows i have app. I wonder will she call here if i explain they done that in last preg near every day but now i have cramps and not even feeling well enough to sit down there.


----------



## Dragonfly

pain went away and now its back again. I havnt poohed of anything so I dnnt know why the butt cramp, back and i had a really tight sore braxton hick to. Not had one of them in a while but it was stronger than usual just there. I am wondering if somethibng is starting or am I just getting ready and it will drag out till i go over due and i am so not going to hospital as i made that mistake twice with william and i still didnt go naturally. I am confused! now feels like i need to pooh again.


----------



## forgodssake

Cocobelle said:


> Right! I am not happy! Jo (FGS) and loula stop pushing in! I am next in line so take your contractions and cramps and get back to where you should be! :rofl:
> 
> Just kidding ladies. Loula I had a good long bounce on my ball last night too and did get quite crampy with a bit of a sore back but that didn't last once I got off. Jo, I hope things are finally on the move for you chic x

:rofl:

I fell asleep and now I have woken up everything has stopped :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## weezyweu

Good luck to all you cramping ladies. i am so jealous!!!

AFM been to midwife today measuring 40 cm and she estimating baby to be between 7 and 8IB. All well apt made for two weeks if he hasnt shown his face!!! So hospital for sweep week Monday Midwife for sweep two weeks today and said would book induction for latest 16th November if he still being lazy boy!!!!


----------



## majm1241

Here are the past 3 weeks bump pics. She sure is growing.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-314.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-31-3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-316.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

lovely April-beautiful bump!


----------



## Dragonfly

Got checked out by midwife she seen nothing wrong with me. Told her about cramping and she says its not labour. baby not engaged or anything so as I suspected its trick labour. I bet this happens for 2 weeks and i go over due. She even had a go at me about breastfeeding saying I was meant to stop when pregnant and asked who the heck told me i could , then when i said LLL she changed. God I wish they would get their facts straight! then had a go about how i am suppose to fed two. Errm I have two breasts!


----------



## Bartness

Hmmm....lots been going on. Good luck to all you ladies going into labor. Im jelous, Im so ready for Jaxon to be here, even though he's got a little over a week before hitting 37wks. Im so over being out of breath, having swollen feet, and being HOT all the time.


----------



## Bartness

OH OH! I just noticed, Im in the last box now! YAY!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Sorry Jo, didn't mean to jinx you! Hope they start back up for you.

Lovely bump April, really cute.

Congrats on being in the last box Bartness :happydance:

DF, I am sure you know better than most how you will manage to BF two so just ignore them!

Hope GG is ok.

I have been into town and got some clary sage & lavender oil. I am going to be a woman on a mission tonight!


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> Got checked out by midwife she seen nothing wrong with me. Told her about cramping and she says its not labour. baby not engaged or anything so as I suspected its trick labour. I bet this happens for 2 weeks and i go over due. She even had a go at me about breastfeeding saying I was meant to stop when pregnant and asked who the heck told me i could , then when i said LLL she changed. God I wish they would get their facts straight! then had a go about how i am suppose to fed two. Errm I have two breasts!

Ah man!!! :dust: DF!!! To help get something going for you! :hugs: Why did she get mad at tou for still BFing William!?



Bartness said:


> Hmmm....lots been going on. Good luck to all you ladies going into labor. Im jelous, Im so ready for Jaxon to be here, even though he's got a little over a week before hitting 37wks. Im so over being out of breath, having swollen feet, and being HOT all the time.

I hear ya!!! I have not been "AS" SWOLLEN since I have not had a decaf coke the past few days. Weird how that was getting me Badly swollen. I will be jealous once I pass 37 Weeks and everyone has their babies though! I wanna make it to Full Term and then she is MORE than welcome to come that day! :lol:



Bartness said:


> OH OH! I just noticed, Im in the last box now! YAY!!!

:yipee: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> OH OH! I just noticed, Im in the last box now! YAY!!!

OH HOLY CRAP!!!! I AM TOO!!!! :rofl: :dohh: I am a bit slow! :blush: :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Sorry Jo, didn't mean to jinx you! Hope they start back up for you.
> 
> Lovely bump April, really cute.
> 
> Congrats on being in the last box Bartness :happydance:
> 
> DF, I am sure you know better than most how you will manage to BF two so just ignore them!
> 
> Hope GG is ok.
> 
> I have been into town and got some *clary sage & lavender oil*. I am going to be a woman on a mission tonight!

What do you do with that???

And Thanks Hon! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

some midwifes around here are weird. They dont pressure you to breastfeed like i hear some do from people on here but when they find out you do most question you and make you feel like an idiot. She tried to say she was all for it but certainly didnt sound like it. Perhaps his age freaked her most of all. Said I wouldnt have enough for new baby and all with him. Then said you can do it with twins , ok isnt that the same as two on boobs:? one on each? I hate telling any one i breastfed here its like I am setting myself up to be shot down again. Why didnt i give him formula is always the first question, then why bother and a list of complaints i never once had that seems more inconvenient to other people what I do than me. No wonder no one bothers to breastfeed in my area with that attitude. If I get shit in the hospital this time i am going to go mad i do not care i will let my temper go. 

sorry for rant. 

and then someone on my facebook is asking why i am disappointed theres nothing wrong with me, errm no i am not disappointed my baby is fine i am just crampy and saying i was checked and was fine by midwife. I can hold out ! longer the better just dam well sore.


----------



## majm1241

I have 3 main reasons to BF! 

1.) Best for baby
2.) Help lose the baby weight faster
3.) Formula costs Money/Breast is free! LOL

I just really hope I can BF longer than I was able to with Jace. I will FF when I have to but really would love too BF more!!!


----------



## pichi

i just want to try breastfeeding simply because i know baby will benefit from it during the first few days.

not going to beat myself up about it if i can't though but i will stick at it


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, if I cannot, at least I can say I tried.


----------



## pichi

yeah exactly. 

oh i had a major pain in my back while walking around the town today -never had that before! it went away after a minute or 2 but then came back after 20 mins then it disappeared :shrug: its now niggling... god knows what it is


----------



## GossipGirly

hello been walking around all afternoon and seems to have kick started some cramps

majm - clarysage oil mix with a carrier oil such as olive oil and massage into bump and lower back only need a few drops as very potent, or put a few drops in the bath.

also lovely bump! 

hope everyone is ok, im just plodding along, i think iv resigned myself to the fact its gonna be saturday x


----------



## pichi

at least you know that you will be meeting your little pink bundle soon :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry didnt mean to start off some breastfeeding convo. Just ranting as they are quite ignorant about it all here. I even admit I was ignorant when preg with my son. And breastfeeding didnt help me loose weight that dosnt always happen. I never say tro anyone to do it or not do it i just dont say because its up to the mum at the end of it. I will give info if asked if i know. Just do as I want as always and it suits my life style. Same as formula suits some people also.


----------



## makeithappen

Im gona get some clary sage oil too! ive heard good things about it....but who knows, at least its worth a try!


----------



## pichi

what is it supposed to do? :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

calm you, the baths meaning apparently you can go into labour. I tried that last time the baths every night but always think ify you are going to go you will, nothing worked on me. I was drinking that pond water tea from 34 weeks and nothing! bouncing on birthing balls, eating pineapples, even sex and I still went over due and had to be induced. Though some swear by all these things. I would give the tea another go RLT as its suppose to soften your pernial (sp) not start labour but so you dont tear. Midwife said that to me last time.


----------



## pichi

yeah i did think of drinkin RLT but i kinda sceptical about if these things really work :shrug:


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> Got checked out by midwife she seen nothing wrong with me. Told her about cramping and she says its not labour. baby not engaged or anything so as I suspected its trick labour. I bet this happens for 2 weeks and i go over due. She even had a go at me about breastfeeding saying I was meant to stop when pregnant and asked who the heck told me i could , then when i said LLL she changed. God I wish they would get their facts straight! *then had a go about how i am suppose to fed two*. Errm I have two breasts!

I'm sorry but :rofl: - silly mare!!



pichi said:


> i just want to try breastfeeding simply because i know baby will benefit from it during the first few days.
> 
> not going to beat myself up about it if i can't though but i will stick at it

Exactly the way I'll be doing it :D



GossipGirly said:


> hello been walking around all afternoon and seems to have kick started some cramps
> 
> majm - clarysage oil mix with a carrier oil such as olive oil and massage into bump and lower back only need a few drops as very potent, or put a few drops in the bath.
> 
> also lovely bump!
> 
> hope everyone is ok, im just plodding along, i think iv resigned myself to the fact its gonna be saturday x

:hug: - keep me updated honey


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey girls 

hows everyone today??

i had some major pains last night 1 every hour until 5am then from 6:15 the moved to every 20 mins but died off at about half 7, i have had one or 2 pains today but MAU have said this is more than likely a water infection causing my uterus to contrcat but have to keep and eye on the pains....

GG - good luck hun hope u get somewhere faster than sat


----------



## forgodssake

RLT isnt to bring on labour - its to strengthen your uterus to help the 2nd part of labour and after birth - hope that makes sense.


----------



## Cocobelle

Congrats on moving up a box April :happydance:

April, as GG says, you can mix clary sage with oil for massage or you can add it, along with lavender to the bath. I plan on doing that while listening to one of my hypnobirthing tracks on my ipod. I will be so chilled :haha:

GG, there is still time for things to pick up hun x


----------



## pichi

i have the hypnobirthing book but i've been using my own piano music to chill me instead haha


----------



## majm1241

GossipGirly said:


> hello been walking around all afternoon and seems to have kick started some cramps
> 
> majm - clarysage oil mix with a carrier oil such as olive oil and massage into bump and lower back only need a few drops as very potent, or put a few drops in the bath.
> 
> also lovely bump!
> 
> hope everyone is ok, im just plodding along, i think iv resigned myself to the fact its gonna be saturday x

I hope this is it for you Hon! :hugs:



Dragonfly said:


> Sorry didnt mean to start off some breastfeeding convo. Just ranting as they are quite ignorant about it all here. I even admit I was ignorant when preg with my son. And breastfeeding didnt help me loose weight that dosnt always happen. I never say tro anyone to do it or not do it i just dont say because its up to the mum at the end of it. I will give info if asked if i know. Just do as I want as always and it suits my life style. Same as formula suits some people also.

Don't worry about it! we are not gonna fight in this thread about it. I Love hearing the different experiences everyone has with BF & FF. BFing did help me lose some weight, but then I could not continue BFing cuz my milk dried up. :(



forgodssake said:


> RLT isnt to bring on labour - its to strengthen your uterus to help the 2nd part of labour and after birth - hope that makes sense.

Doesn't it help shrink your uterus faster right!?


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Congrats on moving up a box April :happydance:
> 
> April, as GG says, you can mix clary sage with oil for massage or you can add it, along with lavender to the bath. I plan on doing that while listening to one of my hypnobirthing tracks on my ipod. I will be so chilled :haha:
> 
> GG, there is still time for things to pick up hun x

Thanks! :hugs:

Sounds lovely! I bet the aroma is super! :flower: I LOVE Lavendar and mixed with sage sounds super relaxing!



pichi said:


> i have the hypnobirthing book but i've been using my own piano music to chill me instead haha

LOL I will probably put my ipod on some Iron & Wine!


----------



## pichi

majm1241 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i have the hypnobirthing book but i've been using my own piano music to chill me instead haha
> 
> LOL I will probably put my ipod on some Iron & Wine!Click to expand...

im quite geeky and have some nice piano music from game soundtracks and films... :blush:


----------



## majm1241

Nothing geeky about that!! I LOVE Score Music from Soundtracks! I have lots of them including the Halo Game Soundtracks and Twilight Saga! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Oh and The Lord of The Dance! :lol:


----------



## Kellycool

Hi M2B.. All good this side-just waiting waiting waiting.. Hope you are well!

Hugs to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

I do have the hypnobirthing tracks which are good but I seem to relax more when I put on some total chill out music. After doing my course and speaking to people who have actually used hypnobirthing I have been told that being able to relax deeply and use the breathing techniques they teach you invaluable. 

I have been drinking my RLT since Herbert turned head down but only about 3 cups a day. I quite like it!

Oh and April, I have heard that clary sage oil stinks :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

*takes deep breath*

You ladies talk tooooo much! :haha:
I had like 50,000 pages to read through, almost didn't but got in to some of the conversations going on towards the end. :)

First off, I went to the doctor's yesterday for 38 week appointment. Basically had to force the woman to check my cervix. I don't get it because it is pretty routine to check the cervix here in the U.S. It was really starting to annoy me. But she didn't object once I told her I wanted her to check. She said I was almost 3 cm dilated, and that my cervix was very soft and mushy which was good. She said baby wouldn't stay down though, and she felt her head but she popped back up. :shrug: Suppose little Madelyn isn't quite ready yet. 

When I got my 20 week ultrasound they measured the baby to be due more around November 18th, but MW didn't change due date as it could be off or what not. Now I am freaking out that Madelyn is due more towards November 18th and I will be pregnant FOREVER and I am not as close as I thought I was to being done. :|

I REALLY don't want to be induced. I will go to 40 weeks willingly before I ask for an induction. I want it to happen when it is meant to happen, not force her out. Of course I may just be singing a different tune come a week from now. 

My son Joseph's first birthday is this Saturday. :| :) I have mixed feelings. I am happy, yet so freaked out because I cannot believe he is already a year old! :haha: Its bittersweet, and happens much too fast.

Anna - Chunk is beautiful hon! Very cute! :D
GG - Good luck! Hoping it starts happening soon! Saturday is my son's birthday! :)
Everyone else - Sending you the best! :hugs:


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello ladies! Wow, sounds like some more November Sparklers will be turning to October Bumpkins!! 

I have been reading but not posting much on here (aside from Soph's updates) as I just don't have ANYTHING to report! Aside from bouncing on my ball, mainly because it's comfy, and drinking RLT to help the second stage of labour, I haven't been doing anything to try to bring on labour. I don't think my baby is very far engaged, and I haven't had any change in discharge, any pains, any of the *signs*, am still feeling full of beans and not at all fed up... I figure this would make for very dull updates!!

Very exciting reading about everyone else though... sending lots of labour dust to those ladies who are trying to get things going. Hopefully you won't have to resort to the semen trick :haha:

DF - sounds like you're having a rubbish time of it at the moment - hope things get better for you soon.

Anyone else NOT trying to get things started?


----------



## pichi

majm: the Halo OST is so gorgeous - believe it or not but the likes of silent hill have really nice piano music as does final fantasy and any Japanese anime really.

i find myself finding piano scores i love and try playing them on the piano myself :)

SilasLove: Stay on the due date you're at. it's a good one ;) lol

hinkybinky: i've not done anything to get myself started. just staying on my feet really


----------



## hinkybinky

Cocobelle said:


> I do have the hypnobirthing tracks which are good but I seem to relax more when I put on some total chill out music. After doing my course and speaking to people who have actually used hypnobirthing I have been told that being able to relax deeply and use the breathing techniques they teach you invaluable.

I've been listening to my hypnobirthing CD daily, didn't do a course though. But I think it's definitely working in helping me to feel pretty chilled out and relaxed about when and how the baby is going to arrive. Whether or not the instincts kick in with the breathing remains to be seen, but have heard some really good things about it. How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## SilasLove

Hinky - I am not trying to get things started, atleast not yet. I told myself I wasn't going to until after my son's 1st birthday (which is Saturday). Until then things are just going to be left alone. :haha: Now, come Sunday I may change my mind and start trying to walk her out and everything else. Depends on how much I don't sleep probably. I always get fed up in the middle of the night when I can't get comfortable.

I have sex, but that is just for pleasure, not trying to get the baby out. So that is the only "activity" I do that could possible help baby along.

Ok, so I got my flu shot yesterday and I am just wondering ... is my arm supposed to be really sore? Feels as if I pulled a muscle almost ... ??


----------



## pichi

flu jabs can make your arm feel like it's been punched after a while :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Dear lord I stink! i just farted something serious there.


----------



## chella

Update from loulabump at 16.59 - pain is getting bad now and shes struggling to breathe thru them, bless her shes keepin herself from crying , now every 2mins apart lasting a minute heading back upstairs to labour ward to be checked.

shall keep u all posted when i get nxt msg so excitin all these babies comin :happydance:

I had consultant and didnt get the news i wanted but hey tinkerbells got to get out some way, back again in 2wks to dicuss further plans x :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh think I missed what happened to LOL bump but thinking she is going into labour? keep us updated please.


----------



## Cocobelle

hinkybinky said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> I do have the hypnobirthing tracks which are good but I seem to relax more when I put on some total chill out music. After doing my course and speaking to people who have actually used hypnobirthing I have been told that being able to relax deeply and use the breathing techniques they teach you invaluable.
> 
> I've been listening to my hypnobirthing CD daily, didn't do a course though. But I think it's definitely working in helping me to feel pretty chilled out and relaxed about when and how the baby is going to arrive. Whether or not the instincts kick in with the breathing remains to be seen, but have heard some really good things about it. How are you feeling about it all?Click to expand...

I am pleased we did the course although to be honest, I don't think we will use a lot of what was on offer as that just isn't us, but I do feel so much more confident about the birth and feel that hypnobirthing has given me a good set of tools which I fully intend to use when the time comes. I am hoping that not only will the deep and slow breathing help me cope with my contractions (as they do say the more you tense up, the harder they are) I also hope it will give me something else to focus on as I find the counting quite soothing in a strange sort of way. 

I had a reflexology treatment by my hypnobirthing practitioner the other day and I would highly recommend that! I floated around all day :)


----------



## Cocobelle

chella said:


> Update from loulabump at 16.59 - pain is getting bad now and shes struggling to breathe thru them, bless her shes keepin herself from crying , now every 2mins apart lasting a minute heading back upstairs to labour ward to be checked.
> 
> shall keep u all posted when i get nxt msg so excitin all these babies comin :happydance:
> 
> I had consultant and didnt get the news i wanted but hey tinkerbells got to get out some way, back again in 2wks to dicuss further plans x :wacko:

Thanks for the update chella :flower: shella send her our best wishes x

As long as bubs gets out safely, that is all that matters chic x


----------



## majm1241

Pichi this made me think of you:

https://cgi.ebay.com/BABY-CLOTHES-B...58735?pt=US_Baby_Blankets&hash=item3a5f606faf


----------



## pichi

hehe aww that's cute. i seen a tiny tiny hello kitty today and was very tempted to buy but i was good...


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> I do have the hypnobirthing tracks which are good but I seem to relax more when I put on some total chill out music. After doing my course and speaking to people who have actually used hypnobirthing I have been told that being able to relax deeply and use the breathing techniques they teach you invaluable.
> 
> I have been drinking my RLT since Herbert turned head down but only about 3 cups a day. I quite like it!
> 
> Oh and April, I have heard that clary sage oil stinks :haha:

Well, I will pass on that then! :rofl: I will stick to my Sandalwood, Vanilla & Amber! Those are relaxing scents and my favs! :thumbup:



SilasLove said:


> *takes deep breath*
> 
> You ladies talk tooooo much! :haha:
> I had like 50,000 pages to read through, almost didn't but got in to some of the conversations going on towards the end. :)
> 
> First off, I went to the doctor's yesterday for 38 week appointment. Basically had to force the woman to check my cervix. I don't get it because it is pretty routine to check the cervix here in the U.S. It was really starting to annoy me. But she didn't object once I told her I wanted her to check. She said I was almost 3 cm dilated, and that my cervix was very soft and mushy which was good. She said baby wouldn't stay down though, and she felt her head but she popped back up. :shrug: Suppose little Madelyn isn't quite ready yet.
> 
> When I got my 20 week ultrasound they measured the baby to be due more around November 18th, but MW didn't change due date as it could be off or what not. Now I am freaking out that Madelyn is due more towards November 18th and I will be pregnant FOREVER and I am not as close as I thought I was to being done. :|
> 
> I REALLY don't want to be induced. I will go to 40 weeks willingly before I ask for an induction. I want it to happen when it is meant to happen, not force her out. Of course I may just be singing a different tune come a week from now.
> 
> My son Joseph's first birthday is this Saturday. :| :) I have mixed feelings. I am happy, yet so freaked out because I cannot believe he is already a year old! :haha: Its bittersweet, and happens much too fast.
> 
> Anna - Chunk is beautiful hon! Very cute! :D
> GG - Good luck! Hoping it starts happening soon! Saturday is my son's birthday! :)
> Everyone else - Sending you the best! :hugs:

Yeah, I had to ask to get mine checked too. They told me they don't do it unless we ask. So I am getting mine checked on Monday again too. :D

Awe!!! Joseph is a big boy! :cloud9:

Wow! 3 cm!!! How exciting!!! I wonder if I will be at least a 1 on Monday now. I was 1/2 cm this past Monday! :happydance:



hinkybinky said:


> Hello ladies! Wow, sounds like some more November Sparklers will be turning to October Bumpkins!!
> 
> I have been reading but not posting much on here (aside from Soph's updates) as I just don't have ANYTHING to report! Aside from bouncing on my ball, mainly because it's comfy, and drinking RLT to help the second stage of labour, I haven't been doing anything to try to bring on labour. I don't think my baby is very far engaged, and I haven't had any change in discharge, any pains, any of the *signs*, am still feeling full of beans and not at all fed up... I figure this would make for very dull updates!!
> 
> Very exciting reading about everyone else though... sending lots of labour dust to those ladies who are trying to get things going. Hopefully you won't have to resort to the semen trick :haha:
> 
> DF - sounds like you're having a rubbish time of it at the moment - hope things get better for you soon.
> 
> Anyone else NOT trying to get things started?

I am not "trying" to bring on labor just yet. I want to be at least Full Term first. Mark does not want to try the sperm solution just yet either! :rofl: HE is the one who said to hold off! :haha: Awe! He is protecting his baby girl already! :cloud9:



pichi said:


> majm: the Halo OST is so gorgeous - believe it or not but the likes of silent hill have really nice piano music as does final fantasy and any Japanese anime really.
> 
> i find myself finding piano scores i love and try playing them on the piano myself :)
> 
> SilasLove: Stay on the due date you're at. it's a good one ;) lol
> 
> hinkybinky: i've not done anything to get myself started. just staying on my feet really

It is gorgeous!! I also LOVE Pride & Prejudice! The real one with Colin Firth not the dumb one with Kiera Knightly!



SilasLove said:


> Hinky - I am not trying to get things started, atleast not yet. I told myself I wasn't going to until after my son's 1st birthday (which is Saturday). Until then things are just going to be left alone. :haha: Now, come Sunday I may change my mind and start trying to walk her out and everything else. Depends on how much I don't sleep probably. I always get fed up in the middle of the night when I can't get comfortable.
> 
> I have sex, but that is just for pleasure, not trying to get the baby out. So that is the only "activity" I do that could possible help baby along.
> 
> Ok, so I got my flu shot yesterday and I am just wondering ... is my arm supposed to be really sore? Feels as if I pulled a muscle almost ... ??

Yes, you will feel bruised. I had mine done over a month ago. I also got the normal side affects where I was running fever, achy, nauseous, etc...



chella said:


> Update from loulabump at 16.59 - pain is getting bad now and shes struggling to breathe thru them, bless her shes keepin herself from crying , now every 2mins apart lasting a minute heading back upstairs to labour ward to be checked.
> 
> shall keep u all posted when i get nxt msg so excitin all these babies comin :happydance:
> 
> I had consultant and didnt get the news i wanted but hey tinkerbells got to get out some way, back again in 2wks to dicuss further plans x :wacko:

How exciting!!! Thanks for the updates Hon! :hugs

Awe! I'm sorry! :hugs: Maybe it will be less than 2 weeks! :D



pichi said:


> hehe aww that's cute. i seen a tiny tiny hello kitty today and was very tempted to buy but i was good...

LOL I love these little beanie hats!! They are so cute! I wish I knew how to knit and just make them myself!


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Pichi this made me think of you:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/BABY-CLOTHES-B...58735?pt=US_Baby_Blankets&hash=item3a5f606faf

Very cute! I want one but dont know if mines a girl! i have a nice croquet hat bought anyway with a bauble on top and ties, white though.


----------



## shyfox1988

not sure if anyones already updated over here yet 

but heres *UPDATE ON YOU&ME*

update for people that dont already know *this stays here and only here not on facebook dani wants it kept quiet from people on facebook*

shes been taken in to have emergency c-section just after 8pm tonight, because blood pressure is very high and protien is +3 

so she will soon have her baby girl in her arms 

will post more when i hear from her or her husband xXx


----------



## chella

update on loulabump - shes back home and bouncing on her ball as labour is progressed enough so shes got to go back in when bit more nearer, shall keep u posted when get nxt txt
xx


----------



## rowleypolie

seems like theres a baby almost every day now!! I really hope I join that group soon. made a pineapple smoothie last night drank it while bouncing on a ball and then we dtd...i think i got all the bases covered but still no baby. 

found out my mom is trying to surprise me by showing up here in hawaii- who wouldnt want to come for a vacation- right? anyways house is a mess so i called a cleaning company and they get here on monday! i just hope my parents werent planning on showing up before then


----------



## Dragonfly

Your all popping! 

and I am still farting pure sulphur.


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Pichi this made me think of you:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/BABY-CLOTHES-B...58735?pt=US_Baby_Blankets&hash=item3a5f606faf
> 
> Very cute! I want one but dont know if mines a girl! i have a nice croquet hat bought anyway with a bauble on top and ties, white though.Click to expand...

They are so cute! When LO is here and if it's a girl, then you can get one! :D



shyfox1988 said:


> not sure if anyones already updated over here yet
> 
> but heres *UPDATE ON YOU&ME*
> 
> update for people that dont already know *this stays here and only here not on facebook dani wants it kept quiet from people on facebook*
> 
> shes been taken in to have emergency c-section just after 8pm tonight, because blood pressure is very high and protien is +3
> 
> so she will soon have her baby girl in her arms
> 
> will post more when i hear from her or her husband xXx

Thanks for the update! :hugs: 

Dani, GL and we are thinking of you! :hugs:



chella said:


> update on loulabump - shes back home and bouncing on her ball as labour is progressed enough so shes got to go back in when bit more nearer, shall keep u posted when get nxt txt
> xx

:dust: for you loulabump that things will progress fast!! :hugs:



rowleypolie said:


> seems like theres a baby almost every day now!! I really hope I join that group soon. made a pineapple smoothie last night drank it while bouncing on a ball and then we dtd...i think i got all the bases covered but still no baby.
> 
> found out my mom is trying to surprise me by showing up here in hawaii- who wouldnt want to come for a vacation- right? anyways house is a mess so i called a cleaning company and they get here on monday! i just hope my parents werent planning on showing up before then

How exciting!!! I hope your mom can make it! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh year remember whatelse this midwife said to. I asked her about my birth plan as no one has made one with me yet or asked for one she asked if it was in my notes but i dont get my notes. Then asked was there some domestic disturbance like abuse or social services as thats the only reason she thinks i havnt got my notes! WTF! theres none of that here and loads dont get their notes here far as i know they are all in hospital in anti natel for when we go there. Said my birth plan would have been discussed at start but it wasnt. 

I have yet to met a nice midwife who hasnt actually pissed me off with some snotty comment ! ok i have met one she was lovely but they are few and far between.


----------



## SilasLove

Majm - I am not overly excited about 3 cm's, lol. I know labor can happen at any time, but I also know that I was 4 cm when I got checked with my son and it took me 4 days to get to 5 cm! :wacko: So I know it can go slow. But I guess in the end I should look at it like that is 3 cm less I have to go for labor. :haha:

DF - You crack me up! But I am having TERRIBLE gas. The pains are the worst part. :| Really doesn't please me at all.

Good luck & :hugs: to all the ladies in labor (or possibly getting there)!


----------



## majm1241

DF, sounds like she is just an idiot with a big mouth! :growlmad: Did you get your notes this time?

Silas, I get excited too easily I guess! :haha: I was grinning from ear to ear and dancing when they said I was 1/2 cm on Monday! :lol:


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Oh year remember whatelse this midwife said to. I asked her about my birth plan as no one has made one with me yet or asked for one she asked if it was in my notes but i dont get my notes. Then asked was there some domestic disturbance like abuse or social services as thats the only reason she thinks i havnt got my notes! WTF! theres none of that here and loads dont get their notes here far as i know they are all in hospital in anti natel for when we go there. Said my birth plan would have been discussed at start but it wasnt.
> 
> I have yet to met a nice midwife who hasnt actually pissed me off with some snotty comment ! ok i have met one she was lovely but they are few and far between.

I find all "professionals" rather annoying at times. Like I hate that the nurses in L&D have to ask you if you are in an abusive relationship each time you have a baby. :wacko: I suppose some women would possibly be more likely to spill the beans if they were, because they ask you alone, but I really don't know. I'm not, so I hate being asked that question.

Also, when my cousin had her baby just this past September, they kept asking/accusing her of doing drugs while pregnant because her daughter was showing "signs of withdrawal". :wacko: I know my cousin so know that she wasn't doing drugs .. but they kept asking her over and over again. It was really upsetting for her. Sometimes I just wonder what is running through their heads??


----------



## SilasLove

majm1241 said:


> DF, sounds like she is just an idiot with a big mouth! :growlmad: Did you get your notes this time?
> 
> Silas, I get excited too easily I guess! :haha: I was grinning from ear to ear and dancing when they said I was 1/2 cm on Monday! :lol:

:flower: You get excited as you want hon! Don't mean to be a downer in any way. I am excited for 3 cm, but was kind of hoping for more. Guess I don't know what I want at all because I keep telling myself I don't want her to come until after Joseph's bday, but I am very anxious to have her! At this point though, I am more on hoping she waits until after his birthday because would hate to spend his birthday in hospital. :( I will probably be a complete mess if that happens. Because what kind of birthday is that. you know?


----------



## majm1241

Oh I understand! I would be the same way! :hugs: I bet she holds off though! She'll want her Big Bro to have his day first! :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Another Sparkler Baby is on the way! :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/448432-im-labor.html


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> Majm - I am not overly excited about 3 cm's, lol. I know labor can happen at any time, but I also know that I was 4 cm when I got checked with my son and it took me 4 days to get to 5 cm! :wacko: So I know it can go slow. But I guess in the end I should look at it like that is 3 cm less I have to go for labor. :haha:
> 
> DF - You crack me up! But I am having TERRIBLE gas. The pains are the worst part. :| Really doesn't please me at all.
> 
> Good luck & :hugs: to all the ladies in labor (or possibly getting there)!

dosnt please me either, ok the realise does perhaps that explains the cramps:blush: but the afters no. And my OH deserves to have me waft past as I fart and they are hot farts the smelliest sort to,. 



majm1241 said:


> DF, sounds like she is just an idiot with a big mouth! :growlmad: Did you get your notes this time?
> :lol:

no i dont get notes, I didnt in first preg or last one and lots dont here. I seen them once as i was told to hold them till i seen midwife in waiting room and theres nothing weird in there all standard. Now have made me paranoid about why I dont have them. 



SilasLove said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Oh year remember whatelse this midwife said to. I asked her about my birth plan as no one has made one with me yet or asked for one she asked if it was in my notes but i dont get my notes. Then asked was there some domestic disturbance like abuse or social services as thats the only reason she thinks i havnt got my notes! WTF! theres none of that here and loads dont get their notes here far as i know they are all in hospital in anti natel for when we go there. Said my birth plan would have been discussed at start but it wasnt.
> 
> I have yet to met a nice midwife who hasnt actually pissed me off with some snotty comment ! ok i have met one she was lovely but they are few and far between.
> 
> I find all "professionals" rather annoying at times. Like I hate that the nurses in L&D have to ask you if you are in an abusive relationship each time you have a baby. :wacko: I suppose some women would possibly be more likely to spill the beans if they were, because they ask you alone, but I really don't know. I'm not, so I hate being asked that question.
> 
> Also, when my cousin had her baby just this past September, they kept asking/accusing her of doing drugs while pregnant because her daughter was showing "signs of withdrawal". :wacko: I know my cousin so know that she wasn't doing drugs .. but they kept asking her over and over again. It was really upsetting for her. Sometimes I just wonder what is running through their heads??Click to expand...

first pregnancy I was asked like a thousand times was there abuse and there wasnt, will never be either yet for some reason some didnt believe? kept handing me leaflets. Then since i had depression years ago i had a midwife try and ship me off to the mental home and give me pills i didntw ant when I was fine! i had a row with her and she even sat me down like a child and told me off because i lite on her i didnt appreciate her insinuating i was mad or incapable. And i do noty want to meet an arsehole that insult how i feed my child in the mat ward again,. i was to weak last time to speak and shocked this time i will tear chunks off. And i will be complaining about shit treatment if i get it again.


----------



## chella

majm1241 said:


> Another Sparkler Baby is on the way! :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/448432-im-labor.html

No fair , hope all goes well shall be awaiting the news xxx:happydance::happydance:

So anyone else in labour or feelin the twinges yet ??? xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I went to see my doctor today. He is leaving my surgery for the 16th which I am happy about. He was thinking of changing it to the 13th because of my BP which would have been really hard on my family and its only a matter of a few days. 

So now the countdown really feels started.


----------



## Bartness

good luck to Loulabump and You&me. 

DF --I have also been really gassy today, good thing no one is sitting near me at work today! hehe.

Been having random cramping coming and going through out the day, and some good ol' braxton hicks...really its just making me more impatiant for Jaxon's arrival! I really hope my dream of him being born on November 19th comes true!


----------



## SilasLove

I have just been having lots of BH. Nothing too eventful.

My son is messing around in things now, so I should probably get off here before he breaks something. :wacko:


----------



## makeithappen

Dragonfly said:


> Oh year remember whatelse this midwife said to. I asked her about my birth plan as no one has made one with me yet or asked for one she asked if it was in my notes but i dont get my notes. Then asked was there some domestic disturbance like abuse or social services as thats the only reason she thinks i havnt got my notes! WTF! theres none of that here and loads dont get their notes here far as i know they are all in hospital in anti natel for when we go there. Said my birth plan would have been discussed at start but it wasnt.
> 
> I have yet to met a nice midwife who hasnt actually pissed me off with some snotty comment ! ok i have met one she was lovely but they are few and far between.

Hun im in NI and i get my notes! so do all the other NI preg ladies i know even the ones at different hospitals. at your 20 week scan they give you them! As for the questions about abuse/domestic violence ive been asked this a few times, which has really pissed me off as it couldnt be further from the truth. So i asked my antenatal class midwife about it and everyone else in the group said they had been asked it too. Midwife said its a new thing now were they _must_ ask, as sometimes this is the only opportunity a woman will ever have to open up before she brings a baby into that sort of home and she said you would be shocked and amazed at how many people let it all out when asked! 

yeah your midwife obviously went about it all wrong but its no reflection on you that she mentioned violence etc as its all procedure now so dont worry hun. I would ask about your notes at hospital as theres no reason why you shouldnt be given them.


----------



## Bartness

They pressure you here in Fargo about violence at home also, though they have only asked me twice, since my OH has only missed two appoitments.


----------



## majm1241

HH, :yipee: for the countdown!! :hugs:

Bartness, I hope your dream comes true for you! :hugs:

Silas, he is too cute!! :kiss: Jace was always into everything as well! 

Makeithappen, how have you been!? :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> They pressure you here in Fargo about violence at home also, though they have only asked me twice, since my OH has only missed two appoitments.

The only person who asked me about it was the specialist when I had to go in for the fluid around Bryelle's heart.


----------



## makeithappen

yeah they only ask me if im in the small room having bloods taken as they make partners wait outside for this part. when i told DH he was gutted lol he said the first time 'do i look like id do that or something'! he was relieved when i told him its procedure and when my best friend was asked too at her appointment he felt loads better!


----------



## makeithappen

majm1241 said:


> Makeithappen, how have you been!? :hugs:

Im good thanks hun! some swollen ankles, pressure down low and the odd pain but nothing promising lol!

Hows you??


----------



## majm1241

WooHoo!!! I signed up for a bunch of baby sample stuff and I just received a 12.4 oz can of Similac Advance Complete Nutrition baby formula! :happydance: Also a bunch of coupons! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

makeithappen said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Makeithappen, how have you been!? :hugs:
> 
> Im good thanks hun! some swollen ankles, pressure down low and the odd pain but nothing promising lol!
> 
> Hows you??Click to expand...

Same as you really! I get lits of BH and cramps too but nothing to run to the hospital about. Lol I have been losing my MP and had a lot more come out today.

When I told Mark they asked me about the abuse too he was a bit mad and thought they only asked because he is Hispanic and that they were being racist. :lol: I told him it was just procedure and he was like "Ok, whatever!" lol He was really offended by it.


----------



## makeithappen

majm1241 said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Makeithappen, how have you been!? :hugs:
> 
> Im good thanks hun! some swollen ankles, pressure down low and the odd pain but nothing promising lol!
> 
> Hows you??Click to expand...
> 
> Same as you really! I get lits of BH and cramps too but nothing to run to the hospital about. Lol I have been losing my MP and had a lot more come out today.
> 
> When I told Mark they asked me about the abuse too he was a bit mad and thought they only asked because he is Hispanic and that they were being racist. :lol: I told him it was just procedure and he was like "Ok, whatever!" lol He was really offended by it.Click to expand...

ive been loosing my mucus plug too bit by bit everyday from the weekend! Im trying to just play everything down as i dont want to get my hopes up but secretly i hope everyday that 'today is the day' :haha: 

when you think of it, it must be hard for the men, even though it is procedure, its not nice for them when they are innocent! But you can see why they do ask though, its good for woman who do need someone to talk too.


----------



## majm1241

makeithappen said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Makeithappen, how have you been!? :hugs:
> 
> Im good thanks hun! some swollen ankles, pressure down low and the odd pain but nothing promising lol!
> 
> Hows you??Click to expand...
> 
> Same as you really! I get lits of BH and cramps too but nothing to run to the hospital about. Lol I have been losing my MP and had a lot more come out today.
> 
> When I told Mark they asked me about the abuse too he was a bit mad and thought they only asked because he is Hispanic and that they were being racist. :lol: I told him it was just procedure and he was like "Ok, whatever!" lol He was really offended by it.Click to expand...
> 
> ive been loosing my mucus plug too bit by bit everyday from the weekend! Im trying to just play everything down as i dont want to get my hopes up but secretly i hope everyday that 'today is the day' :haha:
> 
> when you think of it, it must be hard for the men, even though it is procedure, its not nice for them when they are innocent! But you can see why they do ask though, its good for woman who do need someone to talk too.Click to expand...

Yes, I sometimes hope the same but she still needs to stay in there until Full Term!! I am dilated 1/2 cm and that me happy! :D

Yeah, it's not fair that men who are guilty of abuse give the good men a bad name. :( :hug:


----------



## makeithappen

exactly majm!! 

1/2 cm already, thats brilliant! i havent been checked yet so ive no idea!


----------



## majm1241

I made them check me! Told them about me losing my MP and they said that is when they like to start checking! I get rechecked on Monday again too! :happydance:


----------



## makeithappen

nice one, good on you! ive a hospital appt on monday so im hoping they check me then and im hoping even more that its good news :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I bought 24 bottles of evian 50cl on tues and now I have 6 left. I think I am addicted to evian. Well it kinda balanced out the chocolate and crap in between.


----------



## Happyhayley

I had so many BH last night over and over and over again and a bad back ache and I convinced myself that it was going to start early and I started thinking about who I would call to watch Ben and how long it would take them to get here. Anyways I finally fell asleep and woke up this morning and I haven't had one BH today


----------



## marinewife101

I have had alot of menstral type cramping these past few days as an upset stomach..
today i went to take a nap woke up and now ive had no stop cramping as well as a very achy feeling right above my pubic bone.. and it has only been more bothersome..
Im sorta wondering what is going on i have an appointment tuesday hopefully ive made some progress.. anyone had these symptoms??


----------



## Cocobelle

Just popping on really quickly to say good luck to Dani, Loula and Beachprincess!!!! Hope you all have your little bundles in your arms real soon x

Night night x


----------



## forgodssake

Cocobelle said:


> Just popping on really quickly to say good luck to Dani, Loula and Beachprincess!!!! Hope you all have your little bundles in your arms real soon x
> 
> Night night x

I 100% reiterate this post (and yes, I wrote in this colour for a reason).

Good luck ladies, save some :dust: for us :D :D

xx


----------



## SilasLove

I don't know, but I am not feeling well so far today. Extremely exhausted is the best way I can explain it. Maybe its the flu shot? I don't know.

As well as I have heartburn. Don't get it often, but definitely don't enjoy it. :|
Gosh, I think I need sleep. Its only nearly 6pm and I am ready for bed!


----------



## lolpants

Cocobelle said:


> Just popping on really quickly to say good luck to Dani, Loula and Beachprincess!!!! Hope you all have your little bundles in your arms real soon x
> 
> Night night x

^^ditto^^

Been out all evening and haven't got time for proper catch up as have early start tomorrow

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## chella

Update on loulabump sent at 00.10am she's going back into hospital as contractions are getting unbearable,has lost some of her plug too so shouldn't be long until another sparklers is here shall update probably in morning xx


----------



## forgodssake

:dust: to lou

I am SERIOUSLY pissed off :(

For 7 and a half bloody hours, starting at 4am yesterday I really thought it was time for me - NOW, its as if nothing happened!!

Do you really think that I will get to 40 weeks after that little episode or do you think it might all come back again soon?

:( 
xx


----------



## majm1241

makeithappen said:


> nice one, good on you! ive a hospital appt on monday so im hoping they check me then and im hoping even more that its good news :haha:

I hope so too for you!! :happydance:



Dragonfly said:


> I bought 24 bottles of evian 50cl on tues and now I have 6 left. I think I am addicted to evian. Well it kinda balanced out the chocolate and crap in between.

It is good water!! You are making me thirsty!! :haha:



Happyhayley said:


> I had so many BH last night over and over and over again and a bad back ache and I convinced myself that it was going to start early and I started thinking about who I would call to watch Ben and how long it would take them to get here. Anyways I finally fell asleep and woke up this morning and I haven't had one BH today

Figures!! Playing tricks on you!! :growlmad: :hugs:



marinewife101 said:


> I have had alot of menstral type cramping these past few days as an upset stomach..
> today i went to take a nap woke up and now ive had no stop cramping as well as a very achy feeling right above my pubic bone.. and it has only been more bothersome..
> Im sorta wondering what is going on i have an appointment tuesday hopefully ive made some progress.. anyone had these symptoms??

I am having them too. Just had them a few mins ago. Irritating because it's like we are all being teased!! 



SilasLove said:


> I don't know, but I am not feeling well so far today. Extremely exhausted is the best way I can explain it. Maybe its the flu shot? I don't know.
> 
> As well as I have heartburn. Don't get it often, but definitely don't enjoy it. :|
> Gosh, I think I need sleep. Its only nearly 6pm and I am ready for bed!

It probably is the shot hon!! Get pkenty of rest and drink lits of water!! :hugs:



forgodssake said:


> :dust: to lou
> 
> I am SERIOUSLY pissed off :(
> 
> For 7 and a half bloody hours, starting at 4am yesterday I really thought it was time for me - NOW, its as if nothing happened!!
> 
> Do you really think that I will get to 40 weeks after that little episode or do you think it might all come back again soon?
> 
> :(
> xx

I bet Your LO gets here before 40 weeks Hon!! :hugs:


----------



## shyfox1988

*UPDATE ON YOU&ME*

they didnt give her the c-section last night there doing it this morning but not sure on what time, so waiting on a txt and pic from her hubby once there princess is born sometime this morning, they might already be having her now :) xXx

**FOR THE PEOPLE SHE HAS ON FACEBOOK ITS ALL HUSH HUSH, SO WE'VE GOT TO KEEP IT OVER HERE TILL DANI AND HER HUSBAND ANNOUNCE IT TOGETHER ON FACEBOOK** 

xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no symptoms left either, all gones. I knew it would do this. In bad mood today, OH in bed and i am up from 6 with William and he nevfer gets up and as if i am not in a pissy enough mood with him he just dosnt help and i am getting about 4 hours sleep if even thata night. I get up every hour for a pee and william wakes to. I dont know how long I can keep this up I am very tired and actually not looking forward to this next baby as I will have two to keep me up and no help.


----------



## hinkybinky

Just saw this in baby club: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-cl...gret-wishing-away-my-time-being-pregnant.html

A bit of perspective for those of us with nothing happening yet!


----------



## Dragonfly

hinkybinky said:


> Just saw this in baby club:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-cl...gret-wishing-away-my-time-being-pregnant.html
> 
> A bit of perspective for those of us with nothing happening yet!

I think I have mentioned several times I dont mind going over due as I would feel safer. I do not want a baby on a vantilator as it would be hard to breastfeed and look after my toddler at the same time and the worry would wreak me. After I had my son when he was over due I missed having him in me, missed the movements even though I had such a bad pregnancy with him. I havnt had a bad one with this one and its my last baby . I am getting carried away symptom spotytinmg as I dont know what to expect, I had to be induced fiurst time. It dosnt mean I want my baby evicted at any cost long as its out I dont like that at all I rather wait for a while till its safer. I wont even try them things thats suppose to get baby out, someone suggested I start smoiking would you believe to get baby out last night! :wacko: and I was accused of being annoyed I was fine when I wasnt going in to labour when I was cramping all day and worried when midwife found i was ok. Thats not the case I am just iun antispation and feel like I dont know what will happen, much like a lot of girls here even though I already have a son it wasnt the way I wanted to have him I didnt get to go natural so would love this one to go natural. 

I seen woman start evicted at 32 weeks, I do think thats wrong and dangerous even at where I am i still think its to early as my hospital classes 40 weeks as full term not 37. 

So no I dont want my baby out that bad, another thing I am scared of the labour anyway so sitting back here anxious watching others go bidding my time and not minding going over due.


----------



## pichi

Well I've had a few more of those intense bachache spells. One at 5am and another less painful at 8am. What the hell is it?! :shrug: never had back pain like it :s

Hope all those little sparklers are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Pixelle

Good morning :flower:

I'm 38 weeks today :D Been getting pains here and there but nothing happening properly. Have my last midwife appointment today!

Good luck to those who are in labour/with contractions etc! :hugs:

Would anyone please be a text buddy for me to send updates to? I'm due to be induced Wednesday and am so scared about everything right now, a bit of forum support on the day would be lovely :) Of course, baby could still arrive naturally, which would be fab, but I can't see it happening!

Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## chella

Hi Girls - Update from Loulabump via partner - sent at 06.35am - An hour ago she was 5cm dilated ,so finally in fully established labour yayyy :happydance: just had epidural put it in as contractions were unbearable, then plan to break waters for her in not progress enough by next examinationwhich was around 08.15am.

Next update at 09.32am from loulabump via partner - waters have just been broken and theyve popped her on oxytocin so may not been long girls till another sparkler enters :happydance: will report asap with next update as popping out this morning .


Hope all u girls are holding on, probably them cramps etc are from reading all these stories of these girls going into labour, as i woke up with period pain but think it may be cos of the other end as gone constipated (tmi) which is odd as was loose recently blame them iron tablets :dohh:!!!!

Has any other girls gone into labour yet as havent caught up properly yet??

Hows you forgodsake ? and hows gossipgirly ? xxx


----------



## forgodssake

chella said:


> Hi Girls - Update from Loulabump via partner - sent at 06.35am - An hour ago she was 5cm dilated ,so finally in fully established labour yayyy :happydance: just had epidural put it in as contractions were unbearable, then plan to break waters for her in not progress enough by next examinationwhich was around 08.15am.
> 
> Next update at 09.32am from loulabump via partner - waters have just been broken and theyve popped her on oxytocin so may not been long girls till another sparkler enters :happydance: will report asap with next update as popping out this morning .
> 
> 
> Hope all u girls are holding on, probably them cramps etc are from reading all these stories of these girls going into labour, as i woke up with period pain but think it may be cos of the other end as gone constipated (tmi) which is odd as was loose recently blame them iron tablets :dohh:!!!!
> 
> Has any other girls gone into labour yet as havent caught up properly yet??
> 
> Hows you forgodsake ? and hows gossipgirly ? xxx

Thanks chella :D

I'm not a happy camper to be honest. Contractions totally stopped and baby too quiet.

Have spoken to FAU who have told me to eat and give it an hour. Toast and banana duely injested and now laid on my left side waiting for my hour to be up!!

xx


----------



## forgodssake

****UPDATE ON GG****

Nothing much to report really - she was having contractions that have stopped and has gone in for monitoring this morning.

Jo
xx


----------



## chella

forgodssake said:


> ****UPDATE ON GG****
> 
> Nothing much to report really - she was having contractions that have stopped and has gone in for monitoring this morning.
> 
> Jo
> xx

Let us know how u get on, i always lay on my side if i think things are bit too quiet''' babies keep us on our toes lol.

Ill keep my eyes out on gg and hope for both of u things get movin xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning, only been up 40 minutes as had another rubbish nights sleep. Looking forward to Herbert being here so I can get a good nights kip :rofl:

Jo, I really really hope things get started for you soon and that baby soon starts to get a bit more wrigley. I hate it when they have quiet days. Hopefully it is just saving up all its energy for the big event! Thanks also on the update from GG :flower:

How exciting that we are likely to have two new little sparklers today! Good luck Loula and I can't wait to hear that your little lady is here safe and well Dani xxx

Pixelle, I would love to be your text buddy but as Wednesday is my due day and of course Herbert WILL NOT keep me waiting :haha: I best not :winkwink:

Well best go and have a shower and get dressed. We had friends over last night that left later than planned so didn't get my clary sage bath/massage. Oh well, today's another day.

Love Jo (with just 5 days to go :happydance:)


----------



## Mei190

I had contractions last night for the first time properly. Completely irregular and they continued into the night. Managed to fall asleep and now they are gone. Baby is still moving loads however. 

Good luck to Loulabump and hope GG is okay xx


----------



## forgodssake

Just a quickie girls

Off up to the hospital to be monitored - will drive myself nuts otherwise

*HERBERT GET OUT*

:hug: to all
xx


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls have been Reading to keep up, such a busy week :)

those having contractions good luck. Just wish I knew what one felt like :haha:

Jo what are u being monitored for? Sorry if I've missed where u said. Hope all ok.

GG what a nightmare, she's banned herself from internet till baby is here. Good luck babe :)

And a if wave from Evan and I to everyone else :)

we have been discharged and are off home in an hour or so. I cannot wait. Shall post up my funny (looking back on it) birth story of how I was such a failure!!! Don't worry I'm not upset about it at all znd just glad Evan is here safe snd sound :cloud9:


----------



## Cocobelle

forgodssake said:


> Just a quickie girls
> 
> Off up to the hospital to be monitored - will drive myself nuts otherwise
> 
> *HERBERT GET OUT*
> 
> :hug: to all
> xx

I have passed your message on:)
I am sure all is well with baby but I don't blame you one bit for going in for monitoring, it will set your mind at rest. Let us know how you get on chic x

Hi Sophie, can't wait to read your BS its good for us to see that even if things don't go to plan, the end result more than makes up for it! Enjoy your first day home with little Evan xx

Going to have a little clary sage bump massage, I bet sod all happens :haha:


----------



## shyfox1988

*UPDATE ON YOU&ME*

baby arrived by c-section at 10.10am this morning all 7lb 12oz's of her, pure perfection :) 
i know all the details but i will let dani have the fun of updating when she can on her princess's name 

mum and baby are doing well as far as i know xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats you and me! all these babies! makes me nervous eek!


----------



## Pixelle

Congratulations you and me! :flower:

Just had my last MW appointment. All well. Baby is now 2/5ths engaged so apparently that's good for induction as baby is in position....it's all foreign to me! :lol:

Thank you to pinklizzy....I now have a text buddy! :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congrats you+me! It's all getting so real now! We're so organised we've just bought the carpet for the nursery-can't get it fitted for another few weeks though :dohh:
Have left OH and his dad to make the decision on the carpet and colour-just couldn't face traipsing around the industrial park. This baby is not letting me get any sleep at all!

Pixelle-Hey buddy! 2/5th engaged sounds good! :thumbup:


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations Dani on the arrival of your little perfect pink princess! Can't wait to see a piccie and hear her name xx

Glad all is well with your Pixelle :)

Had a nice little clary sage self massage and Bah! Not even a tiny weeny little twinge. It didn't smell as bad as people say it does though.


----------



## anna matronic

Ooooh pixelle!! I was 2/5ths engaged too but the induction failed :( fingers crossed for u :D I feel mean saying that to u xxxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats You&Me :D


----------



## MissyMojo

i just had a 45 min sleep - feel reeli out of sorts - my heads hurting - but not a headache - like ive got a load of tension in the back of my neck, and i feel soo drowsy and sick :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I am actually irate today. I mean someone is going to get a slap of me if one more thing about my parenting style is brought up . Face to face people nothing to do with internet by the way. between that miswife the other day and then OH mum was here earlier, she was standing iun bnedroo with darren as she was trying to get away from william so she was trying to sneakl out (william would go made if she left as as usual it was a flyinmg visit) and then started on why he wasnt sleeping in his cot! I dont know how she knows he isnt as the cot is set up there for new baby attached to our bed then started on how we where making a disaster for ourself. yeah the pleasent confident kid you see in front of you is no desaster thanks! I had to walk away after muttering something before i went mad! then she was in livingroom commenting again on williams weight, tio skinny afraid of breaking him. yeah sure i underfeed my child also! he isnt fat ffs he isnt suppose to be fat either! he is just right. And every midwife i meet has a say in why they think i should stop breastfeed or why i shouldnt bother because lots just use forumla now a days. I love how my sons turned out and wouldnt change a thing i do for the world I dont know why everyone else sees problems here when there are none and they will admit that when they know my son! 

maybe i should start picking on peoples parenting styles like whats done to me. It wouldnt be tolerated if i did I know that much.


----------



## Kellycool

Yay congrats you and me.. LouLou, thinking of you-and you GG 

Just went on an epic shopping spree with my mom was so nice and I figured the walking (albeit painful) could only help get things started.. Got some lovely post-baby/pre-diet dresses to cover the baby-blubber  Now I just need a paper bag for my face hahaha

So, I guess I need a text-buddy too but would have to be someone about to pop pretty much as we supposed to leave on nov 18th.. so i guess might have to get dh to update instead.. HOPING baby comes this weekend 

xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

I totally understand that feeling of wishing you were still pregnant. I know I will be like that and I try and remember that and enjoy it while I am especially since I'm pretty sure this is my last time being pregnant. I am also trying to enjoy my son while he is still on his own and enjoy being a family of 3. 

Uncomfortable pregnant sleep is still way better then interrupted baby feeding sleep and I remember sitting in my sons room rocking him thinking if I was still pregnant I'd have one more night to not feel so tired.

But its still hard to not want to not feel so big and uncomfortable anymore. It's also hard because I am so excited to meet number 2 I just want him to get here. 18 more days to go.


----------



## makeithappen

Big congrats you & me!

as for all the other girls who are pushing right now or even just having niggly pains good luck :happydance:

AFM:- ive just had a good rock/bounce on my ball and a cup of RLT....please let it be working in some way lol! Going to buy some clary sage oil tomorrow and _*if it all fails *_ive booked tickets for us to see saw 3D tomorrow night in the cinema so that might just do the trick :haha:


----------



## forgodssake

Ok girls - I'm updating before I read here:

* *** Update on GG *** *

I did have three as we have been texting all day but will just cut to the chase - she just going down for induction now so :dust: for a quick and easy labour for her. 

* *** Update on me *** *
Trace was perfect ergo baby is still genetically a naughty little shit - has been kicking me all afternoon!!! The contraction theif has still not returned my contractions and doesn't look like he is gonna anytime soon!!!!

Jo
xx


----------



## forgodssake

MAHOOSIVE congrats to * you&me * - can't wait to hear details :D

* MIH * Think I'll join you in a cup of RLT even though I have been led to believe it's for strengthening the uterus not starting labour - anything but the injestion method again ;)

[minor rant] for as much as I am satisfied that the bean is happy in his/ her temp home I have to moan about the madwife on the FAU. 

Apparently I am measuring 36 weeks fundal height and baby is "free" (was 1/5th engaged last week). 
How she knows this is beyond me as she didn't measure me and only felt the top of my bump!!!!

Is this normal practise or did I have a mystic madwife :confused: [/minor rant]


----------



## Dragonfly

midwife does nothing like that on me, infact through the whole pregnancy twice the heart rate was taken! once was yesterday. I have a card full of williams, infact i have two cards i had sio many visits and thngs wrote on it. I have half a card with 2 heart rates all over 140 . Apparently indicates girl but williams was the same. I think some dont go by the book they do what they want to do or what they think is useful without a care to the patient. When asking questions to midwife they always make me feel silly.


----------



## marinewife101

Mei190 said:


> I had contractions last night for the first time properly. Completely irregular and they continued into the night. Managed to fall asleep and now they are gone. Baby is still moving loads however.
> 
> Good luck to Loulabump and hope GG is okay xx

that is exactly what happened to me last night all day yesterday i just felt off and having alot of cramping.. than about 3am i started having contractions that started in my lower back and moved to the front very painful.. every 8 minutes than at 6am i feel back asleep and now baby is extremely active wont stop moving and i keep getting sharp pains in my foof.. =( what the heck is going here LOL


----------



## forgodssake

marinewife101 said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> I had contractions last night for the first time properly. Completely irregular and they continued into the night. Managed to fall asleep and now they are gone. Baby is still moving loads however.
> 
> Good luck to Loulabump and hope GG is okay xx
> 
> that is exactly what happened to me last night all day yesterday i just felt off and having alot of cramping.. than about 3am i started having contractions that started in my lower back and moved to the front very painful.. every 8 minutes than at 6am i feel back asleep and now baby is extremely active wont stop moving and i keep getting sharp pains in my foof.. =( what the heck is going here LOLClick to expand...

Is there room in this boat for the three of us ;)

Surely one of us will have to pop soon!! :p

My OH is an amateur and wants some bump pics - we were waiting for a good size - I have told him he better get a wiggle on - lol - so he is trying to book the studio for tonight!!
Anyone have any "prop" ideas?

xx


----------



## marinewife101

Lmao my hubby could give a rats but about my bump he just wants the baby here LOL.. he keeps telling me that i wont have him until im induced the 17th.. i am starting to think differently


----------



## Kellycool

Hey Jo
We had some bump pics taken the other day. I wanted to cover my fat so wore hubby's white work shirt but only 2 buttons done at top and it looked cool.. Also, holding shoes over your bump is nice. Or a scarf wrapped around you.. Or your fingers shaped like a heart around belly button. i could go on hahaha, I love photography


----------



## pichi

what do contractions feel like? i'm just curious because i've been having these really weird back cramps that have been on n off. never had anything like it before yesterday.... hmmm


hope GG is doing well and congrats to all the little sparkie early November babies :)


----------



## forgodssake

Kellycool said:


> Hey Jo
> We had some bump pics taken the other day. I wanted to cover my fat so wore hubby's white work shirt but only 2 buttons done at top and it looked cool.. Also, holding shoes over your bump is nice. Or a scarf wrapped around you.. Or your fingers shaped like a heart around belly button. i could go on hahaha, I love photography

Looks like its gonna be Monday (which means I get to walk around Ikea - COME ON CONTRACTIONS) ;)

I like the shirt idea and also the scarf one. Not sure about the shoes, lol, I presume that you dont mean OH's size 9's ;)

We have a love heart one - gimmie a sec and I'll upload.

Jo
xx


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats you& me and goodluck GG. 

AFM feel terrible today really sick and stomach pains, not cramps just aches. Little one is moving non stop. He has decidied too he wont sleep at night he wakes at 2ish until nearly 5am Joy!!!!!

Hope everyone else well. If anyone fancies being text buddy Pm me. Wishing everyone labour dust!!!


----------



## forgodssake

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs238.snc4/39250_453499914492_674074492_6156805_6760007_n.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

LOVE it FGS!!!!

Pichi I dont know how labour feels when it starts due to being induced last time and having big ass mofo contractions from the onset.. Wish i could help but apperently you just know 

Weezy am keen to be text buddies, you are due day before me but if you are late I will have to hand over duty to someone else if I leave country on time (hoping that wont happen)... I dont know my mobile number (the shame lol) so maybe pm me yours and I'll send you a text! xxx


----------



## SilasLove

DF - I am sorry your having such a go with family! Seems you cant catch a break. People should just mind their own business, and who thinks its ok to say anything confrontational to a woman who is 9 months pregnant? Seriously? :nope:

Congrats to you&me! Hope things go well for GG and Lou!!

Er .. am I missing something? I can't be sure!

Pichi - I don't know what back labor feels like at all, but my back is literally KILLING me today! Haven't decided if baby is on nerve or if it actually means something .. but all I know is I wish it would go away if it doesn't mean anything! 

Why is it that painful contractions come in the middle of the night when you are trying to sleep? Last night I was having pretty painful contractions, and was considering getting my OH up to go to the hospital. But I was getting confused because I was switching from dreaming to being awake and I was having contractions in each situation. So I wasn't sure if I was really having contractions while I was dreaming and just dreaming them in, or if I was just dreaming I was having them. :wacko: 

Wow, that doesn't make much sense I am sure. Either way, they went away. ;)

I would like a text buddy, but need someone from the US as can't afford to pay international text messaging charges. :( So sorry to the girls looking for a text buddy .. I am pretty sure none of you were from the US. ??


----------



## forgodssake

BTW - they are his hands - I dont have scary hairy man hands ;)


----------



## pichi

SilasLove said:


> DF
> Pichi - I don't know what back labor feels like at all, but my back is literally KILLING me today! Haven't decided if baby is on nerve or if it actually means something .. but all I know is I wish it would go away if it doesn't mean anything!

it's not just in my back, it starts in my back then kinda works around to the front :shrug:


----------



## chella

congrats you & me xxx

Loulabump had a baby boy ryan at 2:15pm weighing 6lbs 6oz x sure mummy will update when she is home xxx:happydance:


----------



## marinewife101

I would like a text buddy as well but im from the usa as well.. im willing to be text buddies with more than one person =)


----------



## SilasLove

pichi said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF
> Pichi - I don't know what back labor feels like at all, but my back is literally KILLING me today! Haven't decided if baby is on nerve or if it actually means something .. but all I know is I wish it would go away if it doesn't mean anything!
> 
> it's not just in my back, it starts in my back then kinda works around to the front :shrug:Click to expand...

Same with me hon, except its kind of easing up now. But sounds like it could really be something, especially if it continues. :thumbup:


----------



## forgodssake

CONGRATS to *loulabump* :D :D


----------



## pichi

SilasLove said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF
> Pichi - I don't know what back labor feels like at all, but my back is literally KILLING me today! Haven't decided if baby is on nerve or if it actually means something .. but all I know is I wish it would go away if it doesn't mean anything!
> 
> it's not just in my back, it starts in my back then kinda works around to the front :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me hon, except its kind of easing up now. But sounds like it could really be something, especially if it continues. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i'm not getting my hopes up hah. it's been going on since yesterday and i'm just not used to it - never had a feeling like that before... :dohh:lol

anyways - off shopping tomorrow for xmas pressies ... well that's the plan though lol


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> DF - I am sorry your having such a go with family! Seems you cant catch a break. People should just mind their own business, and who thinks its ok to say anything confrontational to a woman who is 9 months pregnant? Seriously? :nope:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Apparently was tongue in cheek but I didnt see her face and think darren was saying that to cover up. I also said she is not to be cutting his hair any more I wasnt pleased at that happened more than once. HIs hair looks horrid now i cant wait till it grows I will pay for itr to be nice just not like it is now all wonky fringe. And the skinny comments piss me off, he isnt over weiught whats wrong with that? maybe thats why she brings him sweets every time she comes probably things i am starving him. Darrens sis says that to, she also took jjealous rage as darrens mum sees our son more than hers buut she dosnt take her kids down! so god knows why she wet like that but then darrens mum has a shrine of pics of william more than any of her own kids and grandkids so bound to make her jealous. Enough to make her dig at william.
> 
> 
> 
> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> BTW - they are his hands - I dont have scary hairy man hands ;)
> 
> :haha: big man hands. that would look nice in black and white with a softer light if you would let me i could photo shop for you.
> Put some writting on it to maybe?
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF
> Pichi - I don't know what back labor feels like at all, but my back is literally KILLING me today! Haven't decided if baby is on nerve or if it actually means something .. but all I know is I wish it would go away if it doesn't mean anything!Click to expand...
> 
> it's not just in my back, it starts in my back then kinda works around to the front :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I asked midwife where labour starts she says back and right up to top of the top from lower back. sound like that?Click to expand...


----------



## marinewife101

pichi said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF
> Pichi - I don't know what back labor feels like at all, but my back is literally KILLING me today! Haven't decided if baby is on nerve or if it actually means something .. but all I know is I wish it would go away if it doesn't mean anything!
> 
> it's not just in my back, it starts in my back then kinda works around to the front :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me hon, except its kind of easing up now. But sounds like it could really be something, especially if it continues. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not getting my hopes up hah. it's been going on since yesterday and i'm just not used to it - never had a feeling like that before... :dohh:lol
> 
> anyways - off shopping tomorrow for xmas pressies ... well that's the plan though lolClick to expand...

Congrats to all the babies who have arrived how exciting.. now when is it my turn LMAO..

EXACTLY what i have been having the last 2 days and what i was up with last night every 8 minutes it is soooo annoying along with constant cramping and baby wont stop moving... lol


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on baby Ryan! 
I am getting broody now, as my son will be 1 year old tomorrow. He was 6lbs 7oz, and Ryan's weight being so close reminded me. :haha:
 
.... someone beat me up real good if I cry please. LOl.


----------



## forgodssake

Fire away *DF* - do I need to email you the pic or can you "steal" it from here?

*marinewife* I had 7 hours of every 6 mins yesterday and now nothing - I am telling you all and I think you are ignoring me THERE IS A CONTRACTION THIEF AMONGST US!!!!

Where is *majm*?


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> I asked midwife where labour starts she says back and right up to top of the top from lower back. sound like that?

well where i'm getting it is at the bottom of my back and it's a kinda pulsing stabbing pain that increases to a point then dulls down. last night i actually got rather freaked out! :blush:




marinewife101 said:


> EXACTLY what i have been having the last 2 days and what i was up with last night every 8 minutes it is soooo annoying along with constant cramping and baby wont stop moving... lol

i've found that peanut seems to be not moving more but making bigger movements with her little arms now. lol


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats LouLou-i think beach Princess has had her baby too but was not yet confirmed when I checked last 

My top legs are aching all the way into my back-could this be anything? Prob not I know but it coming around to the bottom of my bump too.. It HURTS!


----------



## lolpants

Congrats too You and Me and Loula!! and also good luck too GG and Beach princess who are both in the process!! All these sparklers keep coming early!!??!! Supposed to be 4 out of 5 babies go past due date - obv not in this thread!!

AFM - Ive had the WORST day :cry: been in agony with toothache!! Went too emergency dentist and got a temp antibiotic filling - but it takes 12-24 hrs too help the pain - taken paracetamol and its just not touching the pain -- Im seriously in bits here!! Dunno how Im gonna cope with labour!!!! :cry:

:hugs: too you all!

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

Kelly - Sounds like it could be something to me!


----------



## Kellycool

SilasLove said:


> Kelly - Sounds like it could be something to me!

Thanks sweetie
Trying not to get hopes up but the backache is really bad, almost cant walk. But then I wonder if it is from marathon shopping trip today.. sigh.. only time will tell! 

Sorry bout your toothache Lol-arg it's the pits!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Kelly - Maybe your big walk just made things start happening. ;)


----------



## pichi

wish you just got given a definite date for babies arrival, i'm impatient! lol


----------



## weezyweu

Why is everyone beating me to it!!! Sooooo jealous I cant even say its because boys are lazy as more boys born early on this thread than girls!!!!


----------



## chella

lolpants said:


> Congrats too You and Me and Loula!! and also good luck too GG and Beach princess who are both in the process!! All these sparklers keep coming early!!??!! Supposed to be 4 out of 5 babies go past due date - obv not in this thread!!
> 
> AFM - Ive had the WORST day :cry: been in agony with toothache!! Went too emergency dentist and got a temp antibiotic filling - but it takes 12-24 hrs too help the pain - taken paracetamol and its just not touching the pain -- Im seriously in bits here!! Dunno how Im gonna cope with labour!!!! :cry:
> 
> :hugs: too you all!
> 
> Lol xx

Hope ur toothache eases xx


Seem to be still catchin up with everything, did i read right that theres movement with 3rd tri x


----------



## forgodssake

**** Update on GG ****

She's got the drip in and had the anti b's so all systems go - has a dippy madwife though so is gonna cross her legs until she goes off shift at 930 :rofl:

*lol* Ask if you can have a couple of co-codamol until the filling kicks in - I feel your pain, I had 6 weeks of toothache at the back end of 2nd tri - wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy!!

Jo
xx

PS - I think we need :dust:


----------



## Dragonfly

forgodssake said:


> Fire away *DF* - do I need to email you the pic or can you "steal" it from here?
> 
> 
> Where is *majm*?

Email me it and any others you have as I can crop etc, maybe a further back shot etc. I tried saving it from here but internet explorer wont let me as my fire fox has gone awol today. Email is [email protected]


----------



## Kellycool

nice to see you again Chella-hope you had a lovely day


----------



## SilasLove

Ok, so this is going to be a complete whimpy, all about me post. :thumbup:

I DO NOT feel well. I didn't feel very good yesterday, but today its a bit worse. First off, I have a horrible backache. Along with my body is achey and I have (TMI) diarrhea. :|

I don't know if it means anything, don't really care. I just want to feel better! My OH is at work until God only knows what time, and so once my son wakes up from his nap I know I am going to be in for it. OF COURSE, my son did throw up before he went down for his nap so maybe we are just catching something? 

I don't know ... all I know is that I just don't want to feel like this! :(


----------



## sarafused

Wow, so many gorgeous babies already :happydance:

I had a hospital check on Wednesday and baby was already about 3.7kg (8.2lbs) :shock: I get another check on Tuesday and they will have me in for an induction then (Gestational diabetes), most likely on Wednesday morning providing there is space for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Kellycool

Ah Sarah, you get your baby soon!!! YAY 

Sorry Silas :-( Hope you feel better soon and your little man is ok

xx


----------



## weezyweu

Silas I know exactly how you feel I feel exactly the same with same symptoms and was like it yesterday too just not as bad. FX it is the start of something for both of us, but I have now resided myself to the fact I will be in for the long haul!!!! OH just gone to work as does nights so told him to keep his phone on just in case.
Hope you feel better soon.X


----------



## lolpants

Sounds like overall everyones a bit under the weather today! 
Hope everyone gets well soon!

... and MAJM has been quiet? Hope she is ok?

..thanks for the updates on GG, FGS - Still no return of your contraction thief then? :haha: I've heard that its common for women too have a 'resting' period during contractions - where they go away all together - but that's only supposed too last 10-90 mins!!

Lol xx


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> nice to see you again Chella-hope you had a lovely day

Hey ya 

yeah all my reportin is all done for today on babies, hope im kinder soon lol, hows u and lil bubba ? xx



SilasLove said:


> Ok, so this is going to be a complete whimpy, all about me post. :thumbup:
> 
> I DO NOT feel well. I didn't feel very good yesterday, but today its a bit worse. First off, I have a horrible backache. Along with my body is achey and I have (TMI) diarrhea. :|
> 
> I don't know if it means anything, don't really care. I just want to feel better! My OH is at work until God only knows what time, and so once my son wakes up from his nap I know I am going to be in for it. OF COURSE, my son did throw up before he went down for his nap so maybe we are just catching something?
> 
> I don't know ... all I know is that I just don't want to feel like this! :(

hope ur feeling better hun xx



sarafused said:


> Wow, so many gorgeous babies already :happydance:
> 
> I had a hospital check on Wednesday and baby was already about 3.7kg (8.2lbs) :shock: I get another check on Tuesday and they will have me in for an induction then (Gestational diabetes), most likely on Wednesday morning providing there is space for me. :thumbup:

Im the same, they say it with a smile on their face, because my 2nd was 8lb 10 they say u wont have a problem with that birth ??? erm well i hope not ouch lol, hope you get ur induction and baby is here soon xxx


----------



## weezyweu

Just ordered a load more clothes from vertdauet online as got £20 off if spend £60 or more and have a 50% sale on!!! would of been daft not too!! However he has more clothes than the rest of us put together he'll have to wear four outfits a day to make sure he tries them all!!!!!!


----------



## forgodssake

lolpants said:


> Sounds like overall everyones a bit under the weather today!
> Hope everyone gets well soon!
> 
> ... and MAJM has been quiet? Hope she is ok?
> 
> ..thanks for the updates on GG, FGS - Still no -return of your contraction thief then? :haha: I've heard that its common for women too have a 'resting' period during contractions - where they go away all together *but that's only supposed too last 10-90 mins!!*Lol xx

Yes lol, thank you for that valid input ;) :rofl:


----------



## lolpants

forgodssake said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like overall everyones a bit under the weather today!
> Hope everyone gets well soon!
> 
> ... and MAJM has been quiet? Hope she is ok?
> 
> ..thanks for the updates on GG, FGS - Still no -return of your contraction thief then? :haha: I've heard that its common for women too have a 'resting' period during contractions - where they go away all together *but that's only supposed too last 10-90 mins!!*Lol xx
> 
> Yes lol, thank you for that valid input ;) :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: maybe you are?? You could just be going for a new record?? :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## forgodssake

lolpants said:


> Sounds like overall everyones a bit under the weather today!
> Hope everyone gets well soon!
> 
> ... and MAJM has been quiet? Hope she is ok?
> 
> ..thanks for the updates on GG, FGS - Still no return of your contraction thief then? :haha: I've heard that its common for women too have a 'resting' period during contractions - where they go away all together - but that's only supposed too last 10-90 mins!!
> 
> Lol xx




lolpants said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like overall everyones a bit under the weather today!
> Hope everyone gets well soon!
> 
> ... and MAJM has been quiet? Hope she is ok?
> 
> ..thanks for the updates on GG, FGS - Still no -return of your contraction thief then? :haha: I've heard that its common for women too have a 'resting' period during contractions - where they go away all together *but that's only supposed too last 10-90 mins!!*Lol xx
> 
> Yes lol, thank you for that valid input ;) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: maybe you are?? You could just be going for a new record?? :haha:
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

I think I might have nailed it :p
xx


----------



## Bartness

So I had my doctors appoitment today, I'm measuring at 34 cm instead of 36, but from what I've read that is completly normal. Everything else was perfect, Jaxon was moving around tons.

To the girls in the US, I would like a text buddy also, but I dont have internet on my phone for pictures, so I probaby wouldn't be a good one!

congrats to all you ladies that have had your babies!


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations you&me and loulabump!!! :happydance: Hugs:



forgodssake said:


> Fire away *DF* - do I need to email you the pic or can you "steal" it from here?
> 
> *marinewife* I had 7 hours of every 6 mins yesterday and now nothing - I am telling you all and I think you are ignoring me THERE IS A CONTRACTION THIEF AMONGST US!!!!
> 
> Where is *majm*?




lolpants said:


> Sounds like overall everyones a bit under the weather today!
> Hope everyone gets well soon!
> 
> ... and MAJM has been quiet? Hope she is ok?
> 
> ..thanks for the updates on GG, FGS - Still no return of your contraction thief then? :haha: I've heard that its common for women too have a 'resting' period during contractions - where they go away all together - but that's only supposed too last 10-90 mins!!
> 
> Lol xx

Thanks ladies for thinking of me. Sorry I have been MIA today. Been SUPER Busy. Running errands, paying bills, grocery shopping and then we went and got Bryelle's car seat and stroller today! :happydance: I am feeling pretty ill right now. Headache and very nauseated! :sick: :cry:

I will have to catch up later and respond to everyone later. Too much to read. :haha: I did read them but I would have to re-read to properly respond. 

I hope everyone has a lovely evening and :dust: Labor :dust: to us all! :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

:hugs: Majm - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

According too Facebook GG has had her baby - but I'll let her fill you all in with the details... or her buddy if she has one - its only cos I can't sleep with this damned toothache that I saw her update (its 5.45 am right now in the UK)
I haven't got a bump buddy - I did a separate thread twice asking for one and no one responded :cry: Im just thinking that Im friends with a few of you on facebook so can be updated via there :thumbup: Not theres any signs of my baby coming anytime soon!!!

Lol xx


----------



## mamagreenbean

yay for babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

.. and I know she isn't on here anymore but some people asked after her before - LydiaRose had her baby at 2.15am - Oscar
So technically another sparkler!! :happydance:
This is definitely an impatient group :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I'm up now at 1:30am sick and I can't sleep. I have enough trouble sleeping just being pregnant but now every time I lay down my whole nose and face feel this tremendous pressure.


----------



## rowleypolie

had an awful day- now i am crying and crying and not talking to my dh....heres the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/449590-rant-my-yucky-day-l-d.html


----------



## Dragonfly

had no internet all night! no one did here for some reason so I missed loads here. See a few more babies born but have to check back a few pages on what I missed. 

I had a crap sleep and my feet and hands hurt. :(


----------



## forgodssake

* *** Update on Gossipgirly *** *

Baby girl born at 330am weighing in at 6lb 11oz - no name yet. 

Many many congrats * GG *

xx


----------



## forgodssake

* RP * massive :hug: honey

* DF * did you get my email

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats gossip girl! 
and yes got email and sent you stuff back again. 


Retro car rally here today :) so have to get ready soon and get the camera out.


----------



## pichi

DF: there was a big chunk of scotland that didn't have the internet last night. Something to do with BT lines buggering up and also to do with something going boom in Edinburgh. We had no internets either :(

Congrats to GG! So jealous, was due before her :p :hugs: I just thought if I do go into labour or anything I don't have anyone to be my wee updater person :( it will have to be people I have on facebook hehe

Afm: no more backache/contractions whatever the hell they were - they seem to have disappeared :shrug:


----------



## chella

forgodssake said:


> * *** Update on Gossipgirly *** *
> 
> Baby girl born at 330am weighing in at 6lb 11oz - no name yet.
> 
> Many many congrats * GG *
> 
> xx

yayyy congrats GG :happydance: XX



pichi said:


> DF: there was a big chunk of scotland that didn't have the internet last night. Something to do with BT lines buggering up and also to do with something going boom in Edinburgh. We had no internets either :(
> 
> Congrats to GG! So jealous, was due before her :p :hugs: I just thought if I do go into labour or anything I don't have anyone to be my wee updater person :( it will have to be people I have on facebook hehe
> 
> Afm: no more backache/contractions whatever the hell they were - they seem to have disappeared :shrug:

I'll update for u if u like pichi xxx


DF - Hope u feel better soon xx

Majm - glad ur ok, and hope yucky feelin goes xx

Happyhayley - Hope it eases soon xx

RP - Sending hugs :hugs: xx

Forgodsake - thank u for the update ,hope ur ok xx


wonder whos next ??? :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

CONGRATS GG and LR 

So many babies born wow!!!!

My back cramp stopped as I thought it might, feeling very frustrated with everyhting and everyone today arg, think I need a nice long walk!


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all, I love logging on in the morning to see if we have had any new sparklers!

*Huge congratulations GG on the birth of your little girl* :happydance:

Pleased to heat that Lydia Rose had her little boy too.

RP, sorry you had a rubbish day :hugs: 

Lols, I was going to offer last time you asked for a text buddy but as we are so close together I was worried that it would be sods law we would both go into labour on the same day and you wouldn't get your birth announcement! But if you don't mind taking the chance, I would love to update for you honey :)

AFM: I think I overdosed on clary sage last night :haha: Hubby ran me a lovely warm bath, with candles, and I popped a few (too many) drops of clary sage and lavender in and while it was total bliss (I lay there listening to my hypnobirthing stuff on my ipod) it did get a bit over powering so next time I would only use about 3 drops of each. Herbert seemed to like it though as s/he was really active all evening. I then had a bounce on my ball and a cup of RLT and still not one single twinge! I think I have made Herbert too comfy!


----------



## chella

Yeah im thinkin of doin more walkin or maybe gettin a bouncy ball ??? as i can picture me bein here for the long haul, lol doin everyones updates, ill hav to go to dec dreamers to get someone to do mine xx hope things start to progress x


----------



## Cocobelle

Kellycool said:


> CONGRATS GG and LR
> 
> So many babies born wow!!!!
> 
> My back cramp stopped as I thought it might, feeling very frustrated with everyhting and everyone today arg, think I need a nice long walk!

I can see us being here to turn the lights off at the end Kelly :rofl:


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats to GG on your baby girl and Lydia rose on Oscar.

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## anna matronic

Wow it's all happening do fast!! Congrats GG and hood to hear about Lydia :)

I am happy to do updates for people ad am awake most of the day and night!!

Will go on laptop later and fill U in properly feels like forever ago now.

I will also start a parents thread of people are interested in staying in touch and sharing concerns and milestones that way :)

love to all I don't have the energy to respond to everyone. Evan was awake pretty much non stop from 3 am shattered !!!! Xxx


----------



## pichi

Aw thanks chella :)

Aw AM - he'll soon settle I'm sure. I guess its just a case of getting little on into some sort of routine isn't it? 

Think I'm getting my second testing 'thing' from a site I signed up to and I'm guessing its something to do with breastfeeding... Hmmm. The first thing I got to test was a snack trap...had to ask my friend and her 2yr old to help me review that one! Hehe 

Hope everyone is well x 

I'm currently standing outside toys r us waiting on meeting up with a friend of mine :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congratulations to all the new arrivals, is getting hard to keep up!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> Congratulations to all the new arrivals, is getting hard to keep up!!!

you still here?:p


----------



## anna matronic

Hey Pichi :)

well no routine yet, too little so just feeding in demand which is around every 3 hours for 15 minsish. He does sometimes sleep for 4-5 hours later at night hut early morning ge struggles to settle :( we'll get there :)

chella kinda no good unless someone gets it but I bought a ball from mothercate. Have never really got chance to use it. Saves buying one if u can get it???

Coco hope u are well Hun :)

Shan nice to hear from u :)

<3 to all xxxxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new arrivals, is getting hard to keep up!!!
> 
> you still here?:pClick to expand...

You mean my baby still isnt here :haha:

Everyone is having babies but me!! Not fair!

Im due on monday but she is taking her sweet ass time....knowing my luck ill end up being induced at 41+3. And here i was certain she would be early haha

How u feeling DF? :flower:


----------



## Betheney

hey girls

Congrats to the new arrivals! I'm so jealous!

37weeks today so happy full term to me  been getting lots of stabbing sharp pains in my vag but other than that no more braxton hicks or frequent cramping like I have been getting and tomorrow will be my last day at work! I won't know what to do with myself.... I've worked there 2.5 years i am there 5 days a week...... It's my home and my colleagues are my family, I really am sad and anxious to leave...... What will I do with myself without the place? Obviously once bubs is here I'll be busy but until then? Lots of sleep I guess! Lol

Love


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies! 

AM - I think we should have a parenting thread so we can all help each other out once our LO's are all here - I woulda offered too set it up but I could be another 3 weeks before Im officially allowed in there! Hope ur getting some sleep when Evan sleeps!

Coco - Thanks for the offer hun - but ur right theres a risk we could be too close together too be able too update - and Chella (the updating Queen!) has offered to do it for me :D
I do think this thread seems too have so many early babies that I may be the one 'turning the lights out' at times though!! :haha:

Happy full term Beth! :happydance: and enjoy your 'you' time now! Ive loved doing nothing the last 4 weeks :D

Happy Due date eve's eve Shana! I know its frustrating that all these babies are 'queue jumping' especially as you are 1st on the list - but I keep reminding myself that its perfectly normal too go overdue on 1st baby - your lil princess is obv far too comfy too leave just yet :thumbup:

Rowley - sorry too hear about ur traumatic hospital trip :hugs: hope you and ur OH make up asap

AFM - Still nothing too report - the odd twinge and thats it - don't think Im gonna get me a Halloween baby!

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Cocobelle said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS GG and LR
> 
> So many babies born wow!!!!
> 
> My back cramp stopped as I thought it might, feeling very frustrated with everyhting and everyone today arg, think I need a nice long walk!
> 
> I can see us being here to turn the lights off at the end Kelly :rofl:Click to expand...

:saywhat:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO................

I'm turning into a real:brat: and completely ready to thrwo a :hissy: with this whole waiting game grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. t's not fair, surely if one baby is 16 days late the other should be at least a week early??? hahaha, if only it worked like that.. sigh...........................

Sophie, always nice to see you lovely:hugs:

What to do what to do hmmmmm, more packing I guess...:dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I fell :( carrying crap in to kicthen over toys, landed on my knees and got a carpet burn. Baby has hiccups now think its ok can feel it moving about. Fed up picking up crap! toys are dangerous things!


----------



## MissMamma

Whats gna happen to this thread when we're all mummy's?


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to all the new mommas! :D

I only have a few November Sparklers on facebook, but suppose they can update for me from what my facebook says if nothing else? I will update on there, with pictures and everything ... I am a facebook addict at times! :haha:

Today is my baby's 1st birthday! Its craaaazy to think about. Just think, some of you are going to be in the same boat as me this time next year! It really does happen way too fast.

So little Madelyn has to stay put for today - really don't care if I go in to labor at 11 pm tonight as long as she doesn't make her appearance until after midnight :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Happy birthday Joseph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure MM2B, I guess we will move on to parenting threads and discuss poo nappies and vomit rather than our aches and pains lol 

Hope you're ok DF
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

MissMammaToBe said:


> Whats gna happen to this thread when we're all mummy's?

Its like when you leave high school it kinda breaks up and you see each other in baby club but loose contact. I only have limited ones left from last pregnancy here, some I am still really good friends with.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cant we start a group thread in baby club like this pregnancy one? :D And maybe whoever is happy too, post their facebook link in this thread while its still going so we can add anyone we dont already have?


----------



## anna matronic

I said a few pages back I'll start a parents thread. But I haven't been on my laptop yet. Will deffo get one done by November :D

happy birthday to Joseph kayla :)

I think I am set to private on facebook, not sure!! If not then there is only one of me sophie golledge :) xx


----------



## chella

anna matronic said:


> Hey Pichi :)
> 
> well no routine yet, too little so just feeding in demand which is around every 3 hours for 15 minsish. He does sometimes sleep for 4-5 hours later at night hut early morning ge struggles to settle :( we'll get there :)
> 
> chella kinda no good unless someone gets it but I bought a ball from mothercate. Have never really got chance to use it. Saves buying one if u can get it???
> 
> Coco hope u are well Hun :)
> 
> Shan nice to hear from u :)
> 
> <3 to all xxxxx

Aw thanks soph, mums up there at mo, and nieces so may sweet talk one and see if they'd pick up for me , shall txt u xxxx giv evan a big kiss xxx



Betheney said:


> hey girls
> 
> Congrats to the new arrivals! I'm so jealous!
> 
> 37weeks today so happy full term to me  been getting lots of stabbing sharp pains in my vag but other than that no more braxton hicks or frequent cramping like I have been getting and tomorrow will be my last day at work! I won't know what to do with myself.... I've worked there 2.5 years i am there 5 days a week...... It's my home and my colleagues are my family, I really am sad and anxious to leave...... What will I do with myself without the place? Obviously once bubs is here I'll be busy but until then? Lots of sleep I guess! Lol
> 
> Love

Happy 37wks hun xxx:happydance:



Dragonfly said:


> I fell :( carrying crap in to kicthen over toys, landed on my knees and got a carpet burn. Baby has hiccups now think its ok can feel it moving about. Fed up picking up crap! toys are dangerous things!

Glad ur ok, scary thou when u fall xxx



SilasLove said:


> Congrats to all the new mommas! :D
> 
> I only have a few November Sparklers on facebook, but suppose they can update for me from what my facebook says if nothing else? I will update on there, with pictures and everything ... I am a facebook addict at times! :haha:
> 
> Today is my baby's 1st birthday! Its craaaazy to think about. Just think, some of you are going to be in the same boat as me this time next year! It really does happen way too fast.
> 
> So little Madelyn has to stay put for today - really don't care if I go in to labor at 11 pm tonight as long as she doesn't make her appearance until after midnight :haha:

Happy birthday joseph xxx

https://thebabysociety.*********.com heres a good link to visit and see what u think for us all to catch up, be nice to stay intouch with the november mummies even thou so hav had babies early but will always be sparklers.


----------



## pichi

It'd be nice if everyone kept in touch but we're probably going to all be too busy being mummies to our little bundles :) if anyone wants to add me on facebook just look for my avatar piccy n my name is 'manda' :)


----------



## chella

hey pichi ill add u whats ur name under as xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont mind addoing people but usualy wait to be added as I am paranoid oin case that person dosnt want to add me lol

When i fell earlier i must have hurt my arm as i cant lift it up high it catches, nothing serious i dont think. Please do be careful when you have a toddler, unless you have go go gadget legs or something my feet seek out toys and either I step on them and hurt myself that way or fall. 

I think i will go ghost hunting tomorrow around here but not alone and in saying that I bet I wont as i dont want to fall or stand in dog pooh in the dark.


----------



## lolpants

Hi 

Just a quickie from me - This is my facebook if anyone wants too add me = https://www.facebook.com/the.original.Lol

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

DF you may have bruised it?


----------



## marinewife101

Soo im having thicker milky discharge that smells sorta like seman LOL.. not sure what this means..
If anyone wants to add me to facebook here i the link but make sure u say ur from here so i know lol - https://www.facebook.com/Mrs.Dossa101


----------



## Dragonfly

no didnt land on it , i cant lift it up its like a pulled muscle only worse. I thought my knee would have been worse. 

I am baking apple madera cake again with custard,craving it! and we where outside there with camera walking about and its not scary here. I was more scared in my old housing estate than here which is weird,. and the landlord is having a kids party and fireworks and one of my cats is out and i donnt know if she will come in as she would be scared. I should have called her earlier but she is a bugger to find.


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh! Seemed to mess up all my quotes somehow! Anyway - thanks for everyone who has said Happy Birthday to Joseph! :D

Today has seemed rather regular, aside from a few visits lol. But we have to wait until OH gets off work to get the real fun started .. aka letting Joseph get all messy and gooey with cake :haha:.


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats to all the new babies. Hope you ok DF.

Spent all day baking today pumpkin pie, cup cakes and bat cookies all for halloween.

Happy Halloween to everyone for tomoz.


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww happy birthday Joseph! what did you all do todat with him then? I went through such a big deal for wiliams bday, I baked his cake and got loads of stuff.


----------



## pichi

I'm really in the mood for baking again - I have 2 tins of caramel sitting downstairs shouting at me now haha. I think the mention of bat cookies n pumpkin pie has done it lol


----------



## SilasLove

DF - We are not having an actual party or anything, as hardly anyone would come anyway I am sure. :wacko: So far today we haven't done too much, he has gotten some presents from some family members. I didn't go all out and buy a bunch of stuff tbh. Maybe that makes me a party pooper, so to speak, but I didn't really see the point iykwim. But he has a personal cake, which he gets to get all messy with lol. And then we have a regular cake for everyone to eat off of. Its really just going to be about 8 people so nothing huge and we are having dinner and everything as well. 

His dad had to work all day, so I have just been telling him happy birthday over and over again. He just gets a big smile :haha: its really cute!


----------



## Happyhayley

I am so excited its the last day of October tomorrow. It seemed to drag on forever to me. Then its our month YAY!


----------



## chella

Im under miiz rachy willcox but i think i hav privacy settings set, so maybe add me via [email protected] if any one wants too lol :o xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all :hi:

No more babies? We are popping so fast these days that I never know what little sparkler surprises will be waiting for me when I log on.

Silas, hope your little man had a wonderful birthday xx

I hope you are ok DF, falling is always such a worry.

I have caught the baking bug (thanks Pichi :thumbup:) I baked a Victoria Sponge yesterday, its yummy! It was actually for my doggies birthday (stop sniggering) but obviously as he is a dog, hubby and I have had to eat it, lol.

I think its great if we all hook up on Facebook as we have spent the last 9 months getting to know each other on here. My details are:
www.facebook.com/jo.dowell (hope that link works?) 

I also think a parenting thread for all us 2010 Sparklers would be lovely (thanks for saying you would set one up Sophie :flower:) The October Bumpkins have a good one that is set up really well for everyone who was due in October, regardless when they delivered, which lists all their birthdays in the opening posts. Really nice and simple. I can't wait to join our parenting thread!

So, the new race is on for the first true November Sparkler! I wonder who it will be? Don't place your bets on me, Herbert does not seem at all keen on coming out!


----------



## Cocobelle

weezyweu said:


> Congrats to all the new babies. Hope you ok DF.
> 
> Spent all day baking today pumpkin pie, cup cakes and bat cookies all for halloween.
> 
> Happy Halloween to everyone for tomoz.

I have never had Pumpkin Pie and hav always wanted to try it. I should have a go at making one.

Happy Halloween to you to hun x


----------



## sophie c

aww i want to be the first one the list of the 9th to have their baby but i know i'd never be that lucky lol!! :D sooo exciting that its nearly our month!!

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> DF - We are not having an actual party or anything, as hardly anyone would come anyway I am sure. :wacko: So far today we haven't done too much, he has gotten some presents from some family members. I didn't go all out and buy a bunch of stuff tbh. Maybe that makes me a party pooper, so to speak, but I didn't really see the point iykwim. But he has a personal cake, which he gets to get all messy with lol. And then we have a regular cake for everyone to eat off of. Its really just going to be about 8 people so nothing huge and we are having dinner and everything as well.
> 
> His dad had to work all day, so I have just been telling him happy birthday over and over again. He just gets a big smile :haha: its really cute!

Was only family at Williams to and they where all late! messed up his nap time and I was raging my parents stayed for 5 mins as my sister was more important and missed teh blowing out of candles and all and the rest my fam where over an hour later. I was raging to be honest. I made sure for ages everyone knew times and all. He had no friends his age or fam so wasnt as good. I am sure once they get to school they will have loads, i remmeber one of my birthdays my dad threw me and everyone of my friends all got a meal in a cool resturant in a section just for me. Was only time that happened but I remember it well. 

I was thinking of getting the basement in castle for williams party next yerar but i dont see the point as he has no friends again his age and my fam wont turn up. how sad :cry:


----------



## pichi

I think all though peanut is teasing me by being engaged and making me get weird bouts of sore back cramps and now front cramps - I think little peanut will probably have me waiting till the end


----------



## Dragonfly

I think i will go over due i have nothing showing so far at all. No engaing etc Same with wiliam so i am gearing up for it anyway,.


----------



## weezyweu

Happy birthday Joesph, enjoy getting messy. 

First time I have made and eaten pumpkin pie, is very nice abit like egg custard with pumpkin taste.

I also think I will be here for the long haul, just holding onto the longest it will be is two weeks Tuesday!!!!


----------



## weezyweu

Anna - My little boy was exactly the same, it took him a while to settle down ended up putting on formula at about 4 weeks and did mean he slept better. Make sure you get some sleep when Evan does, I know easier said than done I never did but will this time!!

I really think is a boy thing cause my daughter and 2 nieces weren't like that at all. so I am prepared this time!!!
 
Hope you are both well.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> DF - We are not having an actual party or anything, as hardly anyone would come anyway I am sure. :wacko: So far today we haven't done too much, he has gotten some presents from some family members. I didn't go all out and buy a bunch of stuff tbh. Maybe that makes me a party pooper, so to speak, but I didn't really see the point iykwim. But he has a personal cake, which he gets to get all messy with lol. And then we have a regular cake for everyone to eat off of. Its really just going to be about 8 people so nothing huge and we are having dinner and everything as well.
> 
> His dad had to work all day, so I have just been telling him happy birthday over and over again. He just gets a big smile :haha: its really cute!
> 
> Was only family at Williams to and they where all late! messed up his nap time and I was raging my parents stayed for 5 mins as my sister was more important and missed teh blowing out of candles and all and the rest my fam where over an hour later. I was raging to be honest. I made sure for ages everyone knew times and all. He had no friends his age or fam so wasnt as good. I am sure once they get to school they will have loads, i remmeber one of my birthdays my dad threw me and everyone of my friends all got a meal in a cool resturant in a section just for me. Was only time that happened but I remember it well.
> 
> I was thinking of getting the basement in castle for williams party next yerar but i dont see the point as he has no friends again his age and my fam wont turn up. how sad :cry:Click to expand...

:flower: :hugs: I know what you mean though! My family is all about their children's b-days and if you don't get their child anything its World War III but they dont have to get your kids anything ... :wacko: That is why I am not bothered with asking anyone to get him anything for his b-day. Hopefully next year he can have a "real" party and everything. But with being due and not knowing when baby would come I wasn't up for planning too far ahead iykwim.


----------



## GossipGirly

Boohoo I'm still in hospital :( monitering libby for infection because of waters breaking and see won't take to the breast so had to give in and give her 10mls formula as she is just too hungry :( feel like a failure its something I really want to do x


----------



## SilasLove

GG - Don't give up hon! I am sure you will still get your chance to BF. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

GG don't feel like a failure, it isn't any fault of your own :hugs: 

You can still try breastfeeding or expressing perhaps?


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> Boohoo I'm still in hospital :( monitering libby for infection because of waters breaking and see won't take to the breast so had to give in and give her 10mls formula as she is just too hungry :( feel like a failure its something I really want to do x

you done what you needed to your baby needed fed and is fed. You can still try not all hope is gone :flower:


----------



## Happyhayley

You can still try and even if you don't or can't and your baby is a formula baby that does not make you less of a mother or make you a failure. You did what you felt was right for you and your baby and that is all that matters


----------



## Bartness

Spent the day shopping with my mom...really cant do that so much anymore. I ended up sitting in the food court at the mall for like a half hour while she dinked around in the kithen store, looking at every little thing. Then I did 6 laps around another store before she left one department! I thought I was going to die!

I'm under facebook as: Danielle Bartness. Im the only one, so I shouldnt be hard to find.


----------



## pinklizzy

So many babies here already!
Congrats GG! 
Have had a busy day today, up at 5am, took the dog for a long walk and done the housework. Went up to my mum's for mini Halloween/bonfire party-got back half an hour ago and am now in agony! Abdo cramps and back ache as well as feeling really sick! :wacko: Don't think there's much point going to bed as can't find a comfy position and OH has to work tomorrow so don't want to disturb him.
All I want is to :sleep: though!


----------



## anna matronic

I swear I replied gemma hmmm!!

Anyway don't feel like a failure. I gave Evan 2 bottles
first night cos i was really struggling. And he wouldn't settle. Buy he hasn't had one since I have just really persevered. He still doesn't much like my left boob but he has to have it even if it takes me ages!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## majm1241

My quoting screwed up!!! :growlmad: I just spent the last 30 mins catching up and then it screwed up. :gun:

Anyways, Congrats to GG! :hugs:

I added everyone on FB that gave the link. I am VERY private on my FB because Mark's ex-wife is a psycho stalker. I don't think you can look me up at all. 

:dust: to everyone who is having symptoms coming and going and I hope they stay! :hugs: :dust: to those who need it so their LO is not late! :D

:hugs: To everyone!

AFM, it is hard to get on here when Mark is home. He gets jealous. :haha:

We are taking Jace TRTing tonight on post so it will be fun.


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi GG, don't feel a failure sweetie, your baby was hungry and needed feeding, you did what any good mummy would do and made sure your little one had what she needed. Its early days still and plenty of time to get BF established :hugs: Love the name Libby by the way :) 

:hi: to all my new Face Book buddies :hi:

AFM: had a bounce on my ball, a cup of RLT and a light massage with a little clary sage. Meet me half way Herbert!


----------



## forgodssake

Cocobelle said:


> weezyweu said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new babies. Hope you ok DF.
> 
> Spent all day baking today pumpkin pie, cup cakes and bat cookies all for halloween.
> 
> Happy Halloween to everyone for tomoz.
> 
> I have never had Pumpkin Pie and hav always wanted to try it. I should have a go at making one.
> 
> Happy Halloween to you to hun xClick to expand...

Its vile :rofl:



Cocobelle said:


> Hi GG, don't feel a failure sweetie, your baby was hungry and needed feeding, you did what any good mummy would do and made sure your little one had what she needed. Its early days still and plenty of time to get BF established :hugs: Love the name Libby by the way :)

WSS - dont you dare feel a failure or I shall stalk you and beat it out of you - you cant get away from your bump buddy you know ;)

Actually, do I need a new one considering you'll either be sleeping or uber busy when I go into labour (not that I think I ever will :wacko:)



Cocobelle said:


> :hi: to all my new Face Book buddies :hi:

C'est moi https://www.facebook.com/#!/tigtag02



Cocobelle said:


> AFM: had a bounce on my ball, a cup of RLT and a light massage with a little clary sage. Meet me half way Herbert!

Am bouncing

Have just instructed OH to get me RLT (he has 2 seconds before I give him a second opportunity ;)

Still having random contractions but I think the bean is playing with me - I'll still be here at Christmas - in fact, am I even pregnant? :confused:

*DF* Thanks for the pics - loving them

Jo
xx


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.facebook.com/HumphreysMojo


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations BeachPrincess!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Ahh congrats :)


----------



## Dragonfly

spd is rather sore to walk today, when I lean on my left leg its hurts right up. In fact when I dont move it hurts to. And I have achy feet again. All these pains! but just normal ones. I still reckon i will go over due and that will anoy me only because i do not want induction again.


----------



## pichi

Morning girls. I had another one of those weird back pain things last night... Its starting in my back, works its way to the front and they seem to be getting stronger although I have only had a handful in the past 2 days. 

Do they sound like they could be contractions? Could be my body gearing up :shrug:

Hope your SPD gets better DF


----------



## Kellycool

Sounds promising Pichi-maybe go for a long walk and see if they get worse 

AFM, my tummy has stretched so much the skin was actually bleeding last night, and all signs of baby coming have stopped ARGGGGGGGGG :-(


----------



## pichi

I have washing and cleaning to do so ill run about like a mad woman and see if I have anymore. :haha:

Your tummy bleeding sounds sore :( have you put any moisturiser on it? I've been putting bio oil on bumple after the shower and I'm quite surprised its taking the redness of my stretchmarks away already!

Hope it gets better soon :( maybe lay a damp towel on your tum to soothe it


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks sweets, it's not really sore tbh and I have been using bio oil twice a day since i fell pregnant so I'm just preparing for one HUGE baby as my skin never stretched this much with Ashton and he was 9lbs eeeekkkkk.....

Dont do too much housework now and let us know how the cramps get on!


----------



## pichi

I will do! :) like I mentioned earlier I've only had a handful over the past few days so unless the frequency of which they're happening increases I'm trying not to get too excited :blush: I have a feeling peanut is just teasing me :haha:

I bet your little one isn't THAT big... Could be a lot of water in there?


----------



## Dragonfly

I haver one of two new stretch marks but since I was akll stretch out from last time I re inflated again and still have the shite marks all over me. Then I will go down like a saggy bag again and it will flap about for the rest of my days :( sniff sniff


----------



## pichi

Yeah. That's the part I'm least looking forward to. I've put on 2 stone while being pregnant :blush: so that's not going to be fun shifting. I had stretch marks from when I was a teen so they've just been lengthened :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am one big stretch mark I had them before I was pregnant all over my legs and weight loose turned my tits in to shrivedl bags, though they still nice from breastfeeding. Its not bf that gives saggy tits its pregnancy and for me being fat/thin/fat/think and very fat again.


----------



## anna matronic

Morning :) ooh Pichi that does sound proomising :) I put on a bout 2 stone too. My stretchmarks aren't too bad, not dark at all :) i just have a squishy belly :haha: I'll post my last bump pic and a pic of my belly today if u want to see it :)


----------



## Kellycool

I want to see it


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning :hi:

Oooh pichi, that does sound promising! Am I the only person not to have had ANY symptoms yet????

Jo I think I will still be here with you at Christmas :rofl:

Enjoy your first trip out Sophie :)

DF, hope your SPD eases up for you :hugs:

Kelly, your bump must be super itchy!

I have been lucky so far (touch wood) as I have not got a single new stretch mark. I did get some last time but they are all bikini line height so easy to hide. My bump is not as big as last time so as long as Herbert pops out soonish and doesn't fatten up too much more, I may be lucky! 

When it comes to putting on weight though, I dare not look although I know I have gone up a clothes size all over (except for my boobies, they have not grown an inch!)

Not sure what we are doing today, probably cook a nice roast dinner and have a lazy day.


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies

I too have lots of stretchmarks - I had some anyway cos Im a fatty :haha: but now its just ridiculous - I have put different creams and oils on throughout, but it hasn't stopped them :(

:hugs: Pichi on your back pain - I had a really sore back all day yesterday - but it seems too have gone today FX

Congrats too Beachprincess on her LO - another one due same day as me, having 1st baby and going early!! :wacko:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

You lucky about the stretchies Jo.. I had none with Ashton until I hit 40 weeks and then I got some in those 2 weeks.. Go figure! It's not even itchy, I was just lying in the bath and saw these red dots and when I wiped them I noticed it was actually bits of blood. Anyway, it's all worth it to hold my baby so it's ok.. 
Warren is working today as it's month end so hectic for accountants :-( So a lazy day here too, with possibly some cleaning and I really need to tackle the ironing!!


----------



## Kellycool

I'm due same day as you Lol so we can be jealous together hee hee


----------



## lolpants

Kellycool said:


> I'm due same day as you Lol so we can be jealous together hee hee

Im hoping the fireworks set me off!!
Were actually having a firework party - too help us take our minds off the date :)
Unless she comes 1st ofc!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant spread me legs with spd pain. wtf is that about? getting up is hard to. I feel like an invalid.


----------



## chella

GossipGirly said:


> Boohoo I'm still in hospital :( monitering libby for infection because of waters breaking and see won't take to the breast so had to give in and give her 10mls formula as she is just too hungry :( feel like a failure its something I really want to do x

Your not a faliure u done what was best for lil libby which is a lovely name , i felt bad when after 3days of bf i gave up but bottle is still as good long as baby is being fed, but like some of the girls said you could always express, i intend to do breast & bottle xxx



Cocobelle said:


> Hi GG, don't feel a failure sweetie, your baby was hungry and needed feeding, you did what any good mummy would do and made sure your little one had what she needed. Its early days still and plenty of time to get BF established :hugs: Love the name Libby by the way :)
> 
> :hi: to all my new Face Book buddies :hi:
> 
> AFM: had a bounce on my ball, a cup of RLT and a light massage with a little clary sage. Meet me half way Herbert!

Lol i need a ball lol xx



pichi said:


> Morning girls. I had another one of those weird back pain things last night... Its starting in my back, works its way to the front and they seem to be getting stronger although I have only had a handful in the past 2 days.
> 
> Do they sound like they could be contractions? Could be my body gearing up :shrug:
> 
> Hope your SPD gets better DF

Hope they progresses for u pichi , sounding promising xx



Kellycool said:


> Sounds promising Pichi-maybe go for a long walk and see if they get worse
> 
> AFM, my tummy has stretched so much the skin was actually bleeding last night, and all signs of baby coming have stopped ARGGGGGGGGG :-(

Ouch my belly button bit is sometimes sore and stretching part aches too, hope urs eases, hope u get some more signs soon :thumbup: xx



Dragonfly said:


> I haver one of two new stretch marks but since I was akll stretch out from last time I re inflated again and still have the shite marks all over me. Then I will go down like a saggy bag again and it will flap about for the rest of my days :( sniff sniff

Im dreading my tummy after this lil one, as it took time to loose a stone and few lbs after my 2nd ,but for stretch marks well my tum had that from 1st baby as didnt know i was preggy for first 5mths so was too late to save it, and now well i will post pic soon off the final tum, its also got scarin from where i felt out of the car few yrs ago xx




Cocobelle said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Oooh pichi, that does sound promising! Am I the only person not to have had ANY symptoms yet????
> 
> Jo I think I will still be here with you at Christmas :rofl:
> 
> Enjoy your first trip out Sophie :)
> 
> DF, hope your SPD eases up for you :hugs:
> 
> Kelly, your bump must be super itchy!
> 
> I have been lucky so far (touch wood) as I have not got a single new stretch mark. I did get some last time but they are all bikini line height so easy to hide. My bump is not as big as last time so as long as Herbert pops out soonish and doesn't fatten up too much more, I may be lucky!
> 
> When it comes to putting on weight though, I dare not look although I know I have gone up a clothes size all over (except for my boobies, they have not grown an inch!)
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today, probably cook a nice roast dinner and have a lazy day.

Oooooo a nice roast dinner yum yum, enjoy. Lucky no stretch marks x


For me; woke up with backache and hips pains but no signs 38wks today yayyyyy :happydance: xx whos next then, xxx


----------



## Kellycool

39 weeks
Looks even higher than it did at 32 weeks:dohh:


----------



## lolpants

Chella - u fell out of a car!? - Need more info than that!
Happy 38 weeks too!

Nice bump Kelly! :thumbup: I think mine has dropped a lil bit over last week - but Im still pretty high too!

:hugs: DF - I was like that yesterday! Not so bad this morning luckily!

Lol xx


----------



## chella

lolpants said:


> Chella - u fell out of a car!? - Need more info than that!
> Happy 38 weeks too!
> 
> Nice bump Kelly! :thumbup: I think mine has dropped a lil bit over last week - but Im still pretty high too!
> 
> :hugs: DF - I was like that yesterday! Not so bad this morning luckily!
> 
> Lol xx

Lol was in a old boyfriends car, we stopped at a burger van to grab a drink and well cos it was a warm day i lft door slighlty open, so soon as finished drinks as the guy was such a impatient fool he didnt giv me a chance to check door as it was like slightly shut , so ne way jus puttin on seatbelt as he went round a corner to get on right side off road and well door came open, and i couldnt hang on seatbelt ne longer so out i went skiddin back dwn the road and missin a car travellin behind, badly grazed but i amazed hospital when walked in a&e and said ive jus fell out a car and skidded back down the road, god must hav been lookin dwn on me that day :haha: i look back now and laugh but was scary xx


----------



## Kellycool

Woah Chella-that could have been so much worse, glad you're ok!


----------



## pichi

My god chella! Glad you're ok!

Well I've been wondering about all morning but no sign of the jaggy back pain, just crampy crampy crampy. Little bugger is playing tricks on me :haha: we shall see what the next week brings... 39weeks on wednesday - argh!

I'd like to see bump piccies AM since we were due the same day :flower:


----------



## lolpants

OMG! You were so lucky!! I hope you gave your ex hell for it!! What a knob!

Glad too hear your backs eased up Pichi - and maybe cramps are a sign of something happening?? exciting!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

i hope so but i think this little one is just teasing me. i just hope i'm like my mum. she had me and my brother 3 days early, that'd be fine. haha we were both 6lb odd too :p


----------



## chella

pichi said:


> My god chella! Glad you're ok!
> 
> Well I've been wondering about all morning but no sign of the jaggy back pain, just crampy crampy crampy. Little bugger is playing tricks on me :haha: we shall see what the next week brings... 39weeks on wednesday - argh!
> 
> I'd like to see bump piccies AM since we were due the same day :flower:

Yeah id like to see soph's pics too , i feel a little crampy but dont know if i concentratin too much on signs, but with my 2nd i thought i had jus bad tummy ache a day before and woke up nx morning and realised that maybe this is it!!! and it was 8lb 10oz later lol :thumbup: hopefully wont be long pichi xx



lolpants said:


> OMG! You were so lucky!! I hope you gave your ex hell for it!! What a knob!
> 
> Glad too hear your backs eased up Pichi - and maybe cramps are a sign of something happening?? exciting!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

Oh i did , think he felt a little bad but i soon got rid of him lol' Hows u ? x



pichi said:


> i hope so but i think this little one is just teasing me. i just hope i'm like my mum. she had me and my brother 3 days early, that'd be fine. haha we were both 6lb odd too :p

fingers x its not like as when body plays tricks ,u start thinkin oh no this is draggin now if ur not already, ooooo id luv a lil 6lb something baby lol, ive still got bad rib ache so im hopin im not the last one to go as i do hav a case of goin overdue, ill prob be the one doin everyones updates lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG tomorrow is November! 

when did you fall out of a car chella? :O 

My mums one of them annoying ones who like to tell yuo they have perfect pregnancies , Oh i never had this and that blablabla and then she went her due date every single time and didnt need pain killers just we "popped" out as she puts it. Then she was up and about and back to work in no time. 

Bloody makes me sick. She told me all this when I was bed ridden in first pregnancy with suspected pre eclempsia which she said was me making up despite the massive BP and swollen feet and induction.


----------



## pichi

chella - i just noticed - it's happy 38 weeks to you :) my back ache is coming back in waves again... dum dum dummmm is it going to be another weird contractiony thing i'm about to get, who knows! :shrug:


i've not had rib ache either - only once or twice when she's wiggled her bum right up there haha... saying that i was slouching both times it happened so... the midwife reccons if i was to go 2 weeks over i'd be looking at a 7lb 8 / 8lb baby...



DF: i hate people that seem to add "...oh but it will be worse when baby is here" to literally every kind of comment you make ¬____¬


----------



## Dragonfly

Really your life wont be hell, I have no idea why they make it out to be perhaps they had bad ;luck of should have used protection. Life changing for the better not worse. I never went through how bad they made it out, yes I was tired and expected it but I wasnt freaking out it was managable. perhaps they are incompatant or something. They should keep them comments to themselves. I got so many negitive poeple around me in first preg and only a few in this one and they say "oh you will be fecked now with two on your hands you think one is bad" no actually when have I said one child was bad? never! And some people make it harder on themselves to.

I have to get up and clean now i am william free, then a nice hot shower because i am freezing.


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone know what this says?
&#8206;10x KEV 7sebak ba3den

yes thats the reply I got from somoen on facebook who speaks like this. Their status was in english I replied and got that back. I think they arab or something, is that arab slang? I mean what is that?


----------



## majm1241

Pichi, FXed this is the start for you!!! :hugs:

Kelly, I hope you feel better!! A bleeding tummy sounds just awful!! :( You look beautiful in your pic! :hugs:

Chella, happy 38 weeks!!! :hugs:

Coco, Mmm!! I love a roast with potatoes and yorkshire pudding with gravy!!! Mmm!!! We are grilling T-Bones tonight though! :thumbup: Us Texans love our Bar-B-Q! :D

DF, I hope your SPD gives you some relief soon! :hugs:

AFM, I am 36 weeks today! :yipee: Took Jace Trick or Treating last night because that's when this place decided to do it. We walked for over 2 hours and I am paying for it now!! My feet, legs, back and bump!! OMG!!! :lol: Gotta get use to it because when I am Full Term, I will try to start Bryelle's eviction then :lol: I'm ready!!! I am jst getting more miserable. I love being pregnant but I am ready for my body back.


----------



## majm1241

DF, I have no earthly idea!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks April-happy 36 weeks YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! And mmmmm, steak... mmmmmm.. I am making lasagne. Clocks went back today and my word this day is taking FOREVER!!!!!!!!1 I just want my bed already )))))))


----------



## pichi

oh i had stewed sausages with mash tatties and little yorkshire puds with lots of gravy last night for tea. it was yum *rubs tummy*

majm: fingers crossed it's her doing something. feel another one coming on now.. find the only way to kinda focus is to stand and rock my hips haha i bet i look like a right twat


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Kelly! :hugs: 

Pichi I hope she is!! :hugs:

Mmm!!! Y'all are making me too hungry!!! It's breakfast time now!!


----------



## pichi

hehe thanks hun.

mmm i'm really in the mood for roast tatties now - don't think they'd really go down all that well with curry though mind! 

kelly: i was thinking the same thing. this day has dragged! especially since i was awake every hour or so last night


----------



## makeithappen

pichi said:


> My god chella! Glad you're ok!
> 
> Well I've been wondering about all morning but no sign of the jaggy back pain, just crampy crampy crampy. Little bugger is playing tricks on me :haha: we shall see what the next week brings... 39weeks on wednesday - argh!
> 
> I'd like to see bump piccies AM since we were due the same day :flower:

Chella hope your alright hun! 

Crampy crampy crampy is good pichi! at least _something_ is going on in there! FXed it will turn into something exciting!



Dragonfly said:


> anyone know what this says?
> &#8206;10x KEV 7sebak ba3den
> 
> yes thats the reply I got from somoen on facebook who speaks like this. Their status was in english I replied and got that back. I think they arab or something, is that arab slang? I mean what is that?

I have absolutely no idea! im glad you pointed out it is possbly another language cos i was wrecking my brains thinking what it could mean in english txt speak :dohh:



majm1241 said:


> Pichi, FXed this is the start for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Kelly, I hope you feel better!! A bleeding tummy sounds just awful!! :( You look beautiful in your pic! :hugs:
> 
> Chella, happy 38 weeks!!! :hugs:
> 
> Coco, Mmm!! I love a roast with potatoes and yorkshire pudding with gravy!!! Mmm!!! We are grilling T-Bones tonight though! :thumbup: Us Texans love our Bar-B-Q! :D
> 
> DF, I hope your SPD gives you some relief soon! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am 36 weeks today! :yipee: Took Jace Trick or Treating last night because that's when this place decided to do it. We walked for over 2 hours and I am paying for it now!! My feet, legs, back and bump!! OMG!!! :lol: Gotta get use to it because when I am Full Term, I will try to start Bryelle's eviction then :lol: I'm ready!!! I am jst getting more miserable. I love being pregnant but I am ready for my body back.

Happy 36 weeks :happydance: 

I have absolutely loved being pregnant too, but im really ready to meet our little girl now.......i hope shes reading this!

AFM:- just been to pick up out car seat and a few tiny baby outfits as this little girl is predicted to be a tiny weeny,around 6lb & all our 0-3 suits are going to be massive lol! 

Ive been having a few little cramps right at the bottom of my bump and in my back, but i know they arent contractions cos they last too long and come and go as they please. I have hospital check tomorrow so will hopefully find out more info on the goings on in there. fingers crossed things are moving along nicely!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Hon!!:hugs:

We went and bought the car seat & stroller on Friday! We put it together and I wanted to put a toy in it and go for a stroll around the block! :haha: Mark said if I do that then he said I am have officially gone mad and will take the kids and divorce me! :rofl:


----------



## makeithappen

majm1241 said:


> Thanks Hon!!:hugs:
> 
> We went and bought the car seat & stroller on Friday! We put it together and I wanted to put a toy in it and go for a stroll around the block! :haha: Mark said if I do that then he said I am have officially gone mad and will take the kids and divorce me! :rofl:

:haha: I think he has a point lol!!!!! We tested the car seat in the car for fit/practice etc and DH wanted to just keep it there, like drive around for who knows how many days with this seat and no baby :dohh: he was really annoyed when i told him to wise up :haha:


----------



## Bartness

OH and I plan on installing the carseat bases in the car with in the next few days. That way we know they fit and will work and we wont have to worry about it later.


----------



## makeithappen

my car doesnt have isofix (spelling?) so we have to attach it with the seat belt instead of on a base which is a bit of pain! but nothing else we could do.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hey ladies! :winkwink:
Been to MW today and she's worried the pains I had last night/this morning could be early labour pains so I've spent most of the afternoon in bed. They've eased off now thankfully. I don't drive and OH is at work so am under strict instructions to ring an ambulance if anything else happens-MW has even written it in my notes so they can't get cross with me if I do!


----------



## marinewife101

Yay looks like we have another sparkler on the way just seen on facebook woohooo =)


----------



## makeithappen

pinklizzy said:


> Hey ladies! :winkwink:
> Been to MW today and she's worried the pains I had last night/this morning could be early labour pains so I've spent most of the afternoon in bed. They've eased off now thankfully. I don't drive and OH is at work so am under strict instructions to ring an ambulance if anything else happens-MW has even written it in my notes so they can't get cross with me if I do!

Take care!! Hopefully it will all settle soon. although im sure baby is prepared enough to cope fine if he/she was to arrive now!!



marinewife101 said:


> Yay looks like we have another sparkler on the way just seen on facebook woohooo =)

OOOOOoooh exciting! bring on the sparklers!!!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

makeithappen said:


> my car doesnt have isofix (spelling?) so we have to attach it with the seat belt instead of on a base which is a bit of pain! but nothing else we could do.

Do u have a maxicosi?? I do and don't have isofix either and have an easy base which attaches with seatbelt. You can also attach isofi bases with a seatbelt (easyfix) I have found it a god send :)


----------



## you&me

Congratulations on all of the new babies!!! I hope the rest of you are doing okay?

Thanks for updating Shy :thumbup:

We got home from hospital today, will try and write a birth story and put up piccies later...but for now;

Amber Harrie Coates, born by emergency c-section (elective 'was' booked for 1st Nov) 29th October 2010, at 10.10am weighing 7lbs 12ozs.

She is pure perfection and I am so in love :cloud9:

She has taken well to breastfeeding and so far seems a very happy and content little thing, I am a little bit sore, but not too uncomfortable...she was worth every minute of it all :kiss:


----------



## marinewife101

Congrats on your lil princess =)


----------



## makeithappen

anna matronic said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> my car doesnt have isofix (spelling?) so we have to attach it with the seat belt instead of on a base which is a bit of pain! but nothing else we could do.
> 
> Do u have a maxicosi?? I do and don't have isofix either and have an easy base which attaches with seatbelt. You can also attach isofi bases with a seatbelt (easyfix) I have found it a god send :)Click to expand...

Thanks for that hun, must look into that! no one in the shops ever informs me right :dohh:! mine is a silver cross one.


----------



## Kellycool

I have a graco car seat but have also got the base which is not isofix so we just strap the base in which saves having to strap car seat in everytime. Defo Godsend as Sophie mentioned. Not sure if SC do autobases though, I will have a look for you..

Dani, congrats agin hunni-love that name too 

PL, take it easy now see! Thinking of you..


----------



## makeithappen

Kellycool said:


> I have a graco car seat but have also got the base which is not isofix so we just strap the base in which saves having to strap car seat in everytime. Defo Godsend as Sophie mentioned. Not sure if SC do autobases though, I will have a look for you..
> 
> Dani, congrats agin hunni-love that name too
> 
> PL, take it easy now see! Thinking of you..

aww thanks hun, im clueless when it comes to all this!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Congrats Dani, such a beautiful name! Can't wait to see pics.
Kelly-am really taking it easy! Because baby is breech, if I go into labour on my own they were talking about emergency c-section, if I have to have one, I'd much rather have it on the 10th!


----------



## GossipGirly

im home!!! woohoo! straight on the breast pump to try and increase my flow of colostrum my little girl is so lazy and wont suck and gets frustrated so having to do top up feeds at the moment, not gonna beat myself up about it anymore.

quick birth story...

waters went wednesday 4.30am as you know, labour started stopped started stopped, induction booked for sat morning 9am 72 hrs after waters, shopping on friday went to the loo and noticed discharge has turned green :( possibly meconium straight to maternity ward and they checked the pad and sent me down to delivery suite for an inductiont there and then friday 4pm, given antibiotics and syntoxin was given at 7pm I was checked and cervix was barely visible and hind waters still there apparantly head high up, used tens machine and was left to progress for 4 hours, after 4 hours was barely able to cope with pain and when I was checked I was 5cm! in 4 hours... ouchy! started gas and air to cope and oberservations showed that bp was sky high and needed intervention, was asked about epidural as it brings bp down, was so scared and didnt want one but had an excellent midwife who really help me calm down and make the decision to have one. Didnt like all the contractions while they were doing it but coped with gas and air, aahhh I was a total different person afterwards, it worked a dream!! could feel my legs and could feel the tightenings of contractions.. I started feeling her head moving down, kind of felt like it was going to fall out my bum! they wouldnt check me early as if they did they would have to start the clock for pushing if the head was visiable, during the last couple of hours everytime I had a contraction the her heartbeat dipped and I new the cord was round her neck but we were reassured it was normal and baby was happy she was probs just pressing on her cord, come 3am when they checked me head was visable right at the top, I told mw I could feel her moving down and was starting to feel like I needed to push she didnt beleive me but I new she was coming, 20 mins of pushing and she was out! little monster had her cord wrapped round her neck twice! but she was safe and healthy, was so overwealmed with love, relief and shock, no tears just a couple of grazes, have needed no painkillers since the birth, my god Im glad I had an epidural!


----------



## Kellycool

Glad she is safe and you are well GG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Ive said it too both of you on Facebook - but congrats on the safe arrivals of your princesses Dani and Gemma!! .. And Gemma you have sold me on having an epidural!!.. One thing I have noticed reading peoples birth stories is how often MW's tell people that they can't be ready too push, when they clearly are??

PL I hope you can hold on till the 10th! :dust:

DF - I haven't got a scooby doo what that message means?? :wacko: Have you asked him for a translation?

So tomorrow is November -- I wonder who the 1st 'Official' sparkler will be?? 

Hope everyone is well - 20 babies and were not even in our month yet!! 

Lol xx


----------



## loulabump

Hi ladies, just thought I would post a quick photo of my gorgeous little man! I've only just got home and will write a birth story as soon as we're settled back in as it will be rather long!

Here he is... ryan alexander, born 29/10/10 at 37+6 weighing 6lb6oz...we are smitten !!
 



Attached Files:







ryans journey home.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lolpants

loulabump said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would post a quick photo of my gorgeous little man! I've only just got home and will write a birth story as soon as we're settled back in as it will be rather long!
> 
> Here he is... ryan alexander, born 29/10/10 at 37+6 weighing 6lb6oz...we are smitten !!

aww how cute in that hat and mittens!! :thumbup:

Congratulations hun :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## chella

Hey girls,

My quote thing has messed up so i cant keep update as good as i can :(
but hope ur all ok, im off trick or treatin in a mo, even thou id like to stay in warm lol. 
the car bit was a very few yrs ago!!!

Whos gone into labour ??? xxx


----------



## you&me

Amber
 



Attached Files:







Amber1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7









Amber2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats all had babies already! how cool! I feel envious myself i hope someone will be left here when I come back and I am not the last. (i know how tyhat felt last time when I didnt even go in the months I made a thread for and everyone was gone busy with babies :( ) . 

Only trick or treater we have tonight is a stray cat who keeps coming in my kitchen and making a racket and goingout again . I was waiting for my cat to come back. I think theres fireworks tonight in town I can see them from the garden but far away, far enough away anyway becuase william freaks at teh close ones the landlord had last night in his part.

lovely you and me.


----------



## Bartness

OOH Congrats ladies, Ryan and Amber are both very cute!


----------



## pichi

aw look at all the sparklers, they're all just so cute!

i wish i could just fast forward to getting regular contractions and then i could say the show is on the road so to speak :haha: i'm getting bored waiting now... gah why do the last few weeks go sooooo sloowwwwwww


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey ladies, look at all the sparklers that have been born! Congrats ladies! Sorry it has been a while, we have been getting use to having Madelyn home. Things have been going pretty good, I have been doing breast feeding on demand :) I love it, dh gets jealous a little bit because I get this bonding that he doesnt, so I have started to express so that he can take a feeding during the night times. I love my little girl so much!


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies :hi:

Lovely piccies Dani & Loula, they are both gorgeous! 

Thanks for sharing your birth story GG, its good to hear something positive about having an epidural.

Glad you are both settling back home Teal.

Lizzy, make sure you rest loads honey, fingers crossed everything stays as it is until your elective date :hugs:



marinewife101 said:


> Yay looks like we have another sparkler on the way just seen on facebook woohooo =)

Ooooh who???

Well Herbert did not decide to give me a little treat and make an appearance today. November here we come!


----------



## anna matronic

Missy mojos waters went :)


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/75686_497180515195_593890195_7610013_949302_n.jpg

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/72427_497469450195_593890195_7618307_7213201_n.jpg

most probs saw from fb xx


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Missy mojos waters went :)

Oooh I didn't see that! Good luck Missy xxxx



GossipGirly said:


> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/75686_497180515195_593890195_7610013_949302_n.jpg
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/72427_497469450195_593890195_7618307_7213201_n.jpg
> 
> most probs saw from fb xx

So so beautiful xxx


----------



## forgodssake

RIGHT

STOP IT NOW

STOP HAVING BEAUTIFUL BABIES AND STOP POSTING PICS OF THE BEAUTIFUL BABIES YOU ARE HAVING!!!

I was convinced bean was coming today :(

Jo
xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats on the new babies. I will be handing out candy with my little dinosaur tonight. Every step I take it feels like someone hoofed me in the vajaja like its all bruised or something.


----------



## GossipGirly

:( aw jo baby will come soon :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

YAY Missy!!!!

Girls your babies are absolutely beautiful, ALL of them


----------



## makeithappen

wow what gorgeous babies!!! Congratulations girls :hugs: 

Seems like everyday another baby joins the beautiful baby sparklers........hopefully not long til my turn lol!


----------



## Betheney

:-( I want my baby..........


----------



## makeithappen

Betheney said:


> :-( I want my baby..........

yeah i know how you feel!! I just cant wait!!!

Come on babys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Happyhayley said:


> Congrats on the new babies. I will be handing out candy with my little dinosaur tonight. Every step I take it feels like someone hoofed me in the vajaja like its all bruised or something.

mine feels like that to. like a bruise someone kicked me in :cry:spd apparently. 

I am feeling labour envy now even though I say I can wait its all teh pretty baby pics thats getting to me.


----------



## marinewife101

Cocobelle said:


> Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> Lovely piccies Dani & Loula, they are both gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your birth story GG, its good to hear something positive about having an epidural.
> 
> Glad you are both settling back home Teal.
> 
> Lizzy, make sure you rest loads honey, fingers crossed everything stays as it is until your elective date :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> Yay looks like we have another sparkler on the way just seen on facebook woohooo =)
> 
> Ooooh who???
> 
> Well Herbert did not decide to give me a little treat and make an appearance today. November here we come!Click to expand...


missymojo's waters went about 4-5 hours ago =)


----------



## lolpants

ooo Missy may be the 1st November baby then! :happydance: GL Missy!!

GG - I love your pics-- you need too update your signature now too as its still showing your pregnancy ticker :haha:

BHB - Glad too hear your enjoying motherhood - don't think any of us will judge your cooperation on here at the moment, as we know your busy! :flower:

DF & Hayley :hugs: hope you both get some easement of that pain!

With so many early gorgeous sparklers I can see why were all getting impatient!! I've been telling myself since the start that Im going to go overdue, just helps stop the frustration! Can't wait too meet my Princess, but she is coming when she is ready :kiss:

Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i just realized i never posted a picture of Madelyn. here she is,(if you are friends with me on facebook you have probably already seen her lol)

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/b640371b-a2cc-4808-9129-621296f40395_5.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/b640371b-a2cc-4808-9129-621296f40395_8.jpg


----------



## makeithappen

shes sooooooo beautiful BHB! :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Madelyn is so beautiful :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

makeithappen said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> :-( I want my baby..........
> 
> yeah i know how you feel!! I just cant wait!!!
> 
> Come on babys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Me toooo :(


----------



## majm1241

pinklizzy said:


> Hey ladies! :winkwink:
> Been to MW today and she's worried the pains I had last night/this morning could be early labour pains so I've spent most of the afternoon in bed. They've eased off now thankfully. I don't drive and OH is at work so am under strict instructions to ring an ambulance if anything else happens-MW has even written it in my notes so they can't get cross with me if I do!

:hugs: I hope this is something starting for you!



you&me said:


> Congratulations on all of the new babies!!! I hope the rest of you are doing okay?
> 
> Thanks for updating Shy :thumbup:
> 
> We got home from hospital today, will try and write a birth story and put up piccies later...but for now;
> 
> Amber Harrie Coates, born by emergency c-section (elective 'was' booked for 1st Nov) 29th October 2010, at 10.10am weighing 7lbs 12ozs.
> 
> She is pure perfection and I am so in love :cloud9:
> 
> She has taken well to breastfeeding and so far seems a very happy and content little thing, I am a little bit sore, but not too uncomfortable...she was worth every minute of it all :kiss:

Congrats once again Hon! :hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> im home!!! woohoo! straight on the breast pump to try and increase my flow of colostrum my little girl is so lazy and wont suck and gets frustrated so having to do top up feeds at the moment, not gonna beat myself up about it anymore.
> 
> quick birth story...
> 
> waters went wednesday 4.30am as you know, labour started stopped started stopped, induction booked for sat morning 9am 72 hrs after waters, shopping on friday went to the loo and noticed discharge has turned green :( possibly meconium straight to maternity ward and they checked the pad and sent me down to delivery suite for an inductiont there and then friday 4pm, given antibiotics and syntoxin was given at 7pm I was checked and cervix was barely visible and hind waters still there apparantly head high up, used tens machine and was left to progress for 4 hours, after 4 hours was barely able to cope with pain and when I was checked I was 5cm! in 4 hours... ouchy! started gas and air to cope and oberservations showed that bp was sky high and needed intervention, was asked about epidural as it brings bp down, was so scared and didnt want one but had an excellent midwife who really help me calm down and make the decision to have one. Didnt like all the contractions while they were doing it but coped with gas and air, aahhh I was a total different person afterwards, it worked a dream!! could feel my legs and could feel the tightenings of contractions.. I started feeling her head moving down, kind of felt like it was going to fall out my bum! they wouldnt check me early as if they did they would have to start the clock for pushing if the head was visiable, during the last couple of hours everytime I had a contraction the her heartbeat dipped and I new the cord was round her neck but we were reassured it was normal and baby was happy she was probs just pressing on her cord, come 3am when they checked me head was visable right at the top, I told mw I could feel her moving down and was starting to feel like I needed to push she didnt beleive me but I new she was coming, 20 mins of pushing and she was out! little monster had her cord wrapped round her neck twice! but she was safe and healthy, was so overwealmed with love, relief and shock, no tears just a couple of grazes, have needed no painkillers since the birth, my god Im glad I had an epidural!

Congrats once a again Hon! :hugs: What did you name her??



loulabump said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I would post a quick photo of my gorgeous little man! I've only just got home and will write a birth story as soon as we're settled back in as it will be rather long!
> 
> Here he is... ryan alexander, born 29/10/10 at 37+6 weighing 6lb6oz...we are smitten !!




you&me said:


> Amber

Super Cute!!! <3 Congrats once again! :hugs:



pichi said:


> aw look at all the sparklers, they're all just so cute!
> 
> i wish i could just fast forward to getting regular contractions and then i could say the show is on the road so to speak :haha: i'm getting bored waiting now... gah why do the last few weeks go sooooo sloowwwwwww

I know!!! I feel like this last few weeks we have are gonna be S-L-O-W!!!



blkhairbeauty said:


> Hey ladies, look at all the sparklers that have been born! Congrats ladies! Sorry it has been a while, we have been getting use to having Madelyn home. Things have been going pretty good, I have been doing breast feeding on demand :) I love it, dh gets jealous a little bit because I get this bonding that he doesnt, so I have started to express so that he can take a feeding during the night times. I love my little girl so much!

Don't worry about being on here. We understand! :hugs: Congrats once again! :hugs:



anna matronic said:


> Missy mojos waters went :)

:yipee: GL MM! :hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/75686_497180515195_593890195_7610013_949302_n.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/72427_497469450195_593890195_7618307_7213201_n.jpg
> 
> most probs saw from fb xx

Awe! Super cute! :kiss:



forgodssake said:


> RIGHT
> 
> STOP IT NOW
> 
> STOP HAVING BEAUTIFUL BABIES AND STOP POSTING PICS OF THE BEAUTIFUL BABIES YOU ARE HAVING!!!
> 
> I was convinced bean was coming today :(
> 
> Jo
> xx

:haha: :hugs: :( Bean will be here soon Love! :kiss:



Happyhayley said:


> Congrats on the new babies. I will be handing out candy with my little dinosaur tonight. Every step I take it feels like someone hoofed me in the vajaja like its all bruised or something.

Have fun handing out candy! They did TRTing here last night. We went walking around for over 2 hours and I am paying for it today. Jace was a Black Ninja and he get TOO MUCH Candy! :lol:



makeithappen said:


> wow what gorgeous babies!!! Congratulations girls :hugs:
> 
> Seems like everyday another baby joins the beautiful baby sparklers........hopefully not long til my turn lol!

I can't wait to update the first page again! :happydance:



Betheney said:


> :-( I want my baby..........

I hear ya! :lol:



blkhairbeauty said:


> i just realized i never posted a picture of Madelyn. here she is,(if you are friends with me on facebook you have probably already seen her lol)
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/b640371b-a2cc-4808-9129-621296f40395_5.jpg
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h108/huntressgirl28/b640371b-a2cc-4808-9129-621296f40395_8.jpg

She is so cute!!! :kiss:

Al of these babies are absolutely GORGEOUS Ladies!!! :hugs:

AFM, I go back to he doctor tomorrow morning for my Weekly. Getting my cervix checked again. Hope I am at a 1 now! I was 1/2 cm last Monday so I hope there is more good news. I will get my GBS Test results tomorrow too.


----------



## majm1241

Shan, have you had ANY symptoms?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi hun, oh boy i feel like im going into labour everyday! Im due today!!

Ive had weeks of lightning pains getting worse, period pains and back aches at least every day (last few days have increased to 3-4 times a day lasting up to 10 mins+ each time) and the last 3 days have started getting these pains accross my lower bump, shooting, tightening pains like someone has a rubber band they are pulling tighter and tighter......sounds very much like the real thing but then stops after 2 contractions.

I cannt believe how much cramping i have had yet she still isnt here!! I have my final 40 week appointment at the hospital today and they will induce me in 10 days if still no action. I hope it doesnt come to that.

And not to mention how slow time is going, its driving me mad!

Enough whinging from me, How have u been feeling?? :)


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey girls just popped on and have tried to catch up but cant seem to with everyone sorry 

but congrats to the girls who have had babies so pleased for you all

was meaning to ask if anyone would like to be my txt buddy or maybe need one i am due 22nd november and would really like one or to help someone out???

i have been feeling very sicky these past few days nd was having contractions again last night but stopped again :(:( hows everyone else feeling we got anymore on their way???

xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

btw, found it quite a coincendence, one of my L & D nurses was due the day after me! While she was watching the monitors she kept having contractions as well, i thought she was going to pop right then and there!


----------



## anna matronic

Shan happy due date :) I hope it happens soon :D

Congratulations to everyone who had babies this week, what a busy week we had!

Well I am finally back on the laptop :happydance: So here is my birth story :)

As you know, Thursday 21st October my consultant decided that he wanted to induce me within 10 days due to the PPROM at 28 weeks and subsequent high bp and abnormal CTG's, Chunk was better out than in.

I went to see hi on Monday to get my induction date booked. I was on the CTG monitor where unfortunately Chunk as usual wasn't playing ball. My consultant walked in and took one look at the trace and told me it wasn't good enough and I was to be admitted to Labour ward there and then. He wanted a repeat trace which if it improved I was to be induced that night, but if it didn't improve I was to have a section as soon as theatre was available. I was shitting it, crying I had nothing with me I was just so unprepared.

I stayed on the monitor and guess what? Yep, Chunk started moving and grooving!! The midwife decided that it was ok for me to go home and get all my stuff ready and to go to the Ante-natal ward at 4.30pm which I did.

I got to ante-natal, got into bed etc and the doctor came round and told me as my consultant had not written my plan on my notes they couldn't do anything until Tuesday morning. I had CTG's throughout the evening and as these were OK I was just left to it. A bit pissed off to say the least as they were chopping and changing their minds!!

By half 8 the next morning I was told to pack up my stuff and taken down to the LAbour ward where I would be induced straight away. IT WAS HAPPENING :D :D :D

At 10am I had the first gel pessary inserted and that was that I had to wait 6 hours! It was pretty boring really, my mum was with me and dad came to visit but generally I just walked around and symptom spotted. All it really felt like was I had a sore vagina (you know like when you have had a damn good shag lol!!)

I was examined 6 hours later at 4pm where my mw told me I had yet to start dialating and my cervix was still long and high :dohh: So I had the second lot of gel inserted and told to wait to be examined at 10pm. I started to get the odd cramp but nothing substantial. I had a burger King at 8pm and was put on the CTG at 9pm. Chunks heartbeat started dipping regularly and a consultant was rushed in where I was told i would be having an EMCS. Until that was I said I'd had a BK :( So they changed their mind especially as the trace improved AGAIN!!! They then examined me again. This time by a doctor and OMFG I have never felt pain like it. Whole hand up me I was wailing and crying :( There was no change. My body was not ready to go in to labour at all. So I was told again that they would reassess in the morning, but they would attempt another induction.

Well sod that for a laugh and decided I was going to fight to have a CS as I just wanted it over and done with. Next morning the consultant came round and imediately agreed to a "semi" elective CS as she didn't think another induction would work. I was to be fitted in when there was a space. Well there was a space like NOW!!! and that was that. Mum got into her scrubs and I got into my gown and went off to have the spinal block.

I was in theatre by 9.20ish I think. And it was the most surreal experience!! The spinal was fine, didn't hurt one bit. They had to shave me as i was a little unprepared :haha: The sheet was put up and away they went. They didn;t talk me through it I just chatted to mum about random crap :rofl: I just felt the tugging feeling. I know Chunk was a bit stuck behind my ribs as I could feel then trying to get him out.

Then next thing I know at 9.54am the screen was lowered and this baby's bum with big bollocks was dangled in my face. This baby was screaming like crazy. This baby, was mine :)

But I didn't feel like he was mine. He was taken away to be checked. I hadn't seen him, I knew nothing. I felt nothing. I kept saying "what does he look like" "what does he weigh" After what felt like a lifetime mum brought him over to me. I could just about see my puffy little Evan with his matted head of hair, he looked just like my mum :haha: I don't really remember too much. I think I was in a bit of shock to be honest. 

I eventually went into recovery and got to hold my baby, he was the most perfect beautiful thing I have ever seen :)

Evan Andrew Golledge born at 9.54am on 27/10/10 weighed 7lbs 4oz and was 21.5 inches :)

And here he is (I've included a final bump pic too at 37+6 the day I was induced!) :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Last bump 37+6.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6









Evan 2 days.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









Evan coming home.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









Isabella and Evan 3 days old.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5









Evan Pumpkin.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## majm1241

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi hun, oh boy i feel like im going into labour everyday! Im due today!!
> 
> Ive had weeks of lightning pains getting worse, period pains and back aches at least every day (last few days have increased to 3-4 times a day lasting up to 10 mins+ each time) and the last 3 days have started getting these pains accross my lower bump, shooting, tightening pains like someone has a rubber band they are pulling tighter and tighter......sounds very much like the real thing but then stops after 2 contractions.
> 
> I cannt believe how much cramping i have had yet she still isnt here!! I have my final 40 week appointment at the hospital today and they will induce me in 10 days if still no action. I hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> And not to mention how slow time is going, its driving me mad!
> 
> Enough whinging from me, How have u been feeling?? :)

Ah Hon! :( I'm so sorry! Here is some Labor :dust: for you. I hope you can go into labor on your own! :hugs: 

I'm ok. I feel like I have been punched in the vag and my feet & ankles are HUGE!!! My back is killing me too and I am having Period type cramps still with BH. :( I need to have her stay in at least until next Sunday where I will be 37 Weeks!! 

Happy Due Date BTW! :hugs:



Mumtobe1985 said:


> hey girls just popped on and have tried to catch up but cant seem to with everyone sorry
> 
> but congrats to the girls who have had babies so pleased for you all
> 
> was meaning to ask if anyone would like to be my txt buddy or maybe need one i am due 22nd november and would really like one or to help someone out???
> 
> i have been feeling very sicky these past few days nd was having contractions again last night but stopped again :(:( hows everyone else feeling we got anymore on their way???
> 
> xxx

I would be your txt buddy, but I am in the US and I am not sure how that works. :shrug:

MM water's broke! :D



blkhairbeauty said:


> btw, found it quite a coincendence, one of my L & D nurses was due the day after me! While she was watching the monitors she kept having contractions as well, i thought she was going to pop right then and there!

How funny! :lol:



anna matronic said:


> Shan happy due date :) I hope it happens soon :D
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who had babies this week, what a busy week we had!
> 
> Well I am finally back on the laptop :happydance: So here is my birth story :)
> 
> As you know, Thursday 21st October my consultant decided that he wanted to induce me within 10 days due to the PPROM at 28 weeks and subsequent high bp and abnormal CTG's, Chunk was better out than in.
> 
> I went to see hi on Monday to get my induction date booked. I was on the CTG monitor where unfortunately Chunk as usual wasn't playing ball. My consultant walked in and took one look at the trace and told me it wasn't good enough and I was to be admitted to Labour ward there and then. He wanted a repeat trace which if it improved I was to be induced that night, but if it didn't improve I was to have a section as soon as theatre was available. I was shitting it, crying I had nothing with me I was just so unprepared.
> 
> I stayed on the monitor and guess what? Yep, Chunk started moving and grooving!! The midwife decided that it was ok for me to go home and get all my stuff ready and to go to the Ante-natal ward at 4.30pm which I did.
> 
> I got to ante-natal, got into bed etc and the doctor came round and told me as my consultant had not written my plan on my notes they couldn't do anything until Tuesday morning. I had CTG's throughout the evening and as these were OK I was just left to it. A bit pissed off to say the least as they were chopping and changing their minds!!
> 
> By half 8 the next morning I was told to pack up my stuff and taken down to the LAbour ward where I would be induced straight away. IT WAS HAPPENING :D :D :D
> 
> At 10am I had the first gel pessary inserted and that was that I had to wait 6 hours! It was pretty boring really, my mum was with me and dad came to visit but generally I just walked around and symptom spotted. All it really felt like was I had a sore vagina (you know like when you have had a damn good shag lol!!)
> 
> I was examined 6 hours later at 4pm where my mw told me I had yet to start dialating and my cervix was still long and high :dohh: So I had the second lot of gel inserted and told to wait to be examined at 10pm. I started to get the odd cramp but nothing substantial. I had a burger King at 8pm and was put on the CTG at 9pm. Chunks heartbeat started dipping regularly and a consultant was rushed in where I was told i would be having an EMCS. Until that was I said I'd had a BK :( So they changed their mind especially as the trace improved AGAIN!!! They then examined me again. This time by a doctor and OMFG I have never felt pain like it. Whole hand up me I was wailing and crying :( There was no change. My body was not ready to go in to labour at all. So I was told again that they would reassess in the morning, but they would attempt another induction.
> 
> Well sod that for a laugh and decided I was going to fight to have a CS as I just wanted it over and done with. Next morning the consultant came round and imediately agreed to a "semi" elective CS as she didn't think another induction would work. I was to be fitted in when there was a space. Well there was a space like NOW!!! and that was that. Mum got into her scrubs and I got into my gown and went off to have the spinal block.
> 
> I was in theatre by 9.20ish I think. And it was the most surreal experience!! The spinal was fine, didn't hurt one bit. They had to shave me as i was a little unprepared :haha: The sheet was put up and away they went. They didn;t talk me through it I just chatted to mum about random crap :rofl: I just felt the tugging feeling. I know Chunk was a bit stuck behind my ribs as I could feel then trying to get him out.
> 
> Then next thing I know at 9.54am the screen was lowered and this baby's bum with big bollocks was dangled in my face. This baby was screaming like crazy. This baby, was mine :)
> 
> But I didn't feel like he was mine. He was taken away to be checked. I hadn't seen him, I knew nothing. I felt nothing. I kept saying "what does he look like" "what does he weigh" After what felt like a lifetime mum brought him over to me. I could just about see my puffy little Evan with his matted head of hair, he looked just like my mum :haha: I don't really remember too much. I think I was in a bit of shock to be honest.
> 
> I eventually went into recovery and got to hold my baby, he was the most perfect beautiful thing I have ever seen :)
> 
> Evan Andrew Golledge born at 9.54am on 27/10/10 weighed 7lbs 4oz and was 21.5 inches :)
> 
> And here he is (I've included a final bump pic too at 37+6 the day I was induced!) :) :cloud9:

He is just Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the birth story! Wow! How irritating that would be. 2 Inductions both failed. :hugs: I guess Evan was just so comfy inside mommy's tummy he did not wanna leave right away! :kiss:


----------



## Happyhayley

It's 2 more hours here till its officially November. I am super happy about that :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Love the birth story anna matronic, Evan is a cutie ;)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well i just got back from my 40 week appointment, im measuring 42 cm, she is still growing!! So i have a growth scan booked in for Wednesday to see how big she is.

They did an internal and my cervix is sealed tight still :( and so im booked in for an induction next Friday (12th Nov) which is going to seem like an eternity i just know it! :(

Other than that all is well, still hoping she comes on her own but now im not so sure, fingers crossed!


----------



## SilasLove

hey gals. well thought i would offer a quick update just so everyone is aware that, nope, baby has not arrived! lol 

well joseph's birthday went well. i'll post pictures when i get on the computer. :)


----------



## majm1241

We have 2 1/2 hours until November 1st here.


----------



## majm1241

GL Shan!! :hugs:

Silas, I can't wait to see the pics!! :)


----------



## anna matronic

12 days is a long time Shan plenty of time for you to go into labour normally. Don't give up any hope and forget about the 12th cos you'll gave Eleah with u by then xx

hi silas, glad josephs party went well :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thanks hun im hoping so....at least i know it wont be any longer than that

:)


----------



## majm1241

Ok, this is TMI but we Just got done DTD and he is asleep snoring away. I can't sleep!! I am having some painful contractions and aches. Watch it be nothing, but man sure feels like something!!! My lower back aches and it is going to my abdomen and then I am having BH with it.


----------



## Cocobelle

forgodssake said:


> RIGHT
> 
> STOP IT NOW
> 
> STOP HAVING BEAUTIFUL BABIES AND STOP POSTING PICS OF THE BEAUTIFUL BABIES YOU ARE HAVING!!!
> 
> I was convinced bean was coming today :(
> 
> Jo
> xx

I echo everything you have said here, lol, apart from thinking baby was coming today. Mine is so not keen to make an entrance!




ShanandBoc said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> :-( I want my baby..........
> 
> yeah i know how you feel!! I just cant wait!!!
> 
> Come on babys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me toooo :(Click to expand...

Me three!

April glad you had fun TRTing last night! I will have to peek at your piccies!! Hope your doctors appointment goes well tomorrow x

Shan, congrats on being the first Sparkler to officially make their EDD :happydance: I am sure with all the symptoms you have been having you wont need that induction! My due day is on Wednesday and I have not had one single little hint that Herbert might even think about being on time! 

Sophie, such cute pics of Evan and thank you for writing up your BS, I love reading them!!

Kala, glad Joseph had a lovely birthday :)

AFM: Well I can't sleep AGAIN! I have loved being pregnant, never been sick, have had no aches, pains, swelling or any problems and even when I hit 39 weeks I thought I felt well enough to go on should Herbert be late for his own birthday but then this weekend s/he must have had a growth spurt or something as I now feel so uncomfortable and so huge I now just want them to come out! It has got to the stage where I can't even turn over in bed. It is easier to actually get up, get out and then get back in when I want to change sides, pah! 

And now, because I have been up for so long, I am hungry for some breakfast, but it is only 4.25am!

Oh well, at least Herbert is happy!


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> Ok, this is TMI but we Just got done DTD and he is asleep snoring away. I can't sleep!! I am having some painful contractions and aches. Watch it be nothing, but man sure feels like something!!! My lower back aches and it is going to my abdomen and then I am having BH with it.

Keep an eye on it hunni. DTD never has that effect on me (more is the pitty!)


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I still have them too. They have not stopped. We are officially prepared if she is ready to come out, but mom & dad would miss it. The cramping feels worse. I have a doctor appt in the morning at 8:35. Maybe he can give me some good news. :D

TMI but FYI, doggy!!! Try doggy. We did not do doggy last night and I did not feel anything. Did doggy now and now I am feeling this!


----------



## anna matronic

Lol April could be something could be nothing! Echo coco, keep an eye on it :)

finally the parenting thread is up!! I haven't done it properly yet any suggestions for first post welcome :) am happy to write up our names and babu info, it's obv just time.

Can't wait to see u over there discussing our babies xxxxxx


----------



## majm1241

Lol Thanks AM!! I can't wait to join the parenting!!!


----------



## forgodssake

Hola

Another one still awake!! BRING ON THE SLEEP!!

Hope everything is ok April :D

I'm actually starting to wonder if I really am pregnant!!!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks hon! :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Thanks for the tip April, that will keep us amused :rofl:

Sophie thank you for setting up the parenting thread, I can't wait to be a part of it!! The October Bumpkins have a nice one that lists all the babies in birth order. It looks popular too.

Maybe put a post out asking peeps to get in touch if they want to join rather than just adding everyone who is on our front page as some you never hear from. I wouldn't worry about rushing to get it done, you do have your hands rather full now :)

Ah Jo! Bummer that you are awake too. Wouldn't mind if it were because we had babies to look after. Herbert is actually fast asleep!


----------



## forgodssake

Cocobelle said:


> Thanks for the tip April, that will keep us amused :rofl:
> 
> Sophie thank you for setting up the parenting thread, I can't wait to be a part of it!! The October Bumpkins have a nice one that lists all the babies in birth order. It looks popular too.
> 
> Maybe put a post out asking peeps to get in touch if they want to join rather than just adding everyone who is on our front page as some you never hear from. I wouldn't worry about rushing to get it done, you do have your hands rather full now :)
> 
> Ah Jo! Bummer that you are awake too. Wouldn't mind if it were because we had babies to look after. *Herbert is actually fast asleep*!

Mine too - just give me contractions - lol - I am SO ready!!!
xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Bring em on!!!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Good idea about people saying they want to join :)

evan won't settle in his basket. He never does after the 3am feed, sooo annoying. He is asleep on me, so I can't sleep!! Had to get mum to rescue me at 6am this morning to help settle him and get him to sleep!


----------



## Cocobelle

anna matronic said:


> Good idea about people saying they want to join :)
> 
> evan won't settle in his basket. He never does after the 3am feed, sooo annoying. He is asleep on me, so I can't sleep!! Had to get mum to rescue me at 6am this morning to help settle him and get him to sleep!

Ah bless him. Think of it as being the 4th trimester, he doesn't realise that he is no longer a part of you and just wants to be near his mummy. No consolation when its 5am and you are knackered and need your sleep I know :hug:

Well I am going to attempt going to bed take 2. Wish me luck!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cocobelle said:


> Shan, congrats on being the first Sparkler to officially make their EDD :happydance: I am sure with all the symptoms you have been having you wont need that induction! My due day is on Wednesday and I have not had one single little hint that Herbert might even think about being on time!

Im not sure i wanted that honour but hey i made it this far and we are both healthy and happy so something to be thankful for really!

Herbert might shock you and symptoms appear out of nowhere u never know....One thing ive learnt is these babies just arent predictable!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Any signs yet Shan? I am sure your sick of being asked already. Any corpses hiding from asking why you havnt had it yet? lol


I got feck all sleep william winged all night and had me up from 6am. So not a happy camper at all.


----------



## forgodssake

I apologise in advance for the throughly self indulgent post but I am seriously pissed off now!!!!

Now I know it's only been an hours worth but I had some pretty strong and regular contractions between 6 and 7. Got up and they have sodding stopped AGAIN!!!!!

Jo :(


----------



## anna matronic

:rofl:

sorry to laugh :( it's just I never got to experience contractions cos my body is so stupid :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

I sleep so much it is incredible! I slept from midnight to 8am then 9am to 12 midday then 4pm to 5pm then 6pm to about 8pm (now)

First day of maternity leave is today I wonder if everyday will be like this lol.


----------



## sophie c

a4rrrghhh its our month im soo excited,,,,,,had pains last night and feel a bit yuchy like i have a cold and an earache....i had an ear infection when i went into labour with aly soo it could be a sign lol i hope sooo

xxxx


----------



## you&me

:happydance: It is officially November Sparkler time.

Start arriving babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Morning girlies :) 

No contractions last night - told you she's winding me up! Lol. Very crampy still though so fingers crossed something becomes regular! Can't believe we're in November! That has been one hell of a quick year I'd say. 9 days till due date for me which sounds scary :o

Sorry I've not read through everyones posts btw - on my blackberry again :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

I get no sleep with wingy toddler :( so not fair i am up from 6am and every hour before that pissing! I pray to get sleep later but that wont happen with a toddler it never does. :( Enjoy sleep I remember it well I used to have loads of it to. I had more when william was younger weirdly enough.


----------



## Mumtobe1985

morning girls

*Happy Novemeber to all of us!!
*
well i am off to town today to get my last thing for lil miss, nice new cosy toes for her pram wasnt going to get one but decided to in the end then i am all finished and i can relax rgearding baby coming but then i have birthdays coming up to lol

hows you girls this morning anyone else had or having their baby it's really exciting ??


----------



## Mei190

Officially November :happydance: ... I am still choking my guts out with this cough. I really wish it would go so I can breathe properly.

Cannot wait even though I feel like I am in the long haul... I don't have any cramps or BH contractions that I know of. :cry:

Ah well by the end of this month we will all have our babies (with luck)!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Dragonfly said:


> Any signs yet Shan? I am sure your sick of being asked already. Any corpses hiding from asking why you havnt had it yet? lol
> 
> 
> I got feck all sleep william winged all night and had me up from 6am. So not a happy camper at all.

Lol yeh might start hiding some bodies soon! Just lots of cramping and pains but still waiting.

I may still be here in 11 days time.....at least thats the longest ill be hanging around!!! Its seems like ages away. x


----------



## Dragonfly

going over due is the longest wait I found and very frustrating. You just want to meet baby and everyone else is going and its just frustrating when it will be your turn. Least your getting pains thats a sign I had none last time nothing at all when I went over.


----------



## ShanandBoc

And all these people that ask lol 
Hopefully u wont go over this time DF


----------



## Dragonfly

No one around to ask me anyway so makes no difference. I am not bothered if i do go over (I say that now but will not at the time) as long as they do not pull me in for induction again. I have no swelling or high bp this time so thats that out though they only let you go over 11 days here. I want to go naturally and then theres the not knowing when I will go and i have a toddler as well so it will have to hopefully fit around him as I want my partner with me :( dont want to be alone and that could happen if its in early hours or night. During day is ok he can go to his grans.


----------



## Cocobelle

*Today is the 1st November 2010, the month we have all waited for, the month our precious babies are all due (although I can't believe how many impatient ones we have had!!) when I joined the Sparklers way back in March, I just never could see this time coming, but it has and I feel so blessed. *

However, not all of us Sparklers have been so lucky and I think we should all spare a few minutes today to think of Sparky and beautiful little Grace, Fairygirl and darling little Max and all the other little tiny November angels that are looking down on their mummies today.

:hug:


Shan, we have done just what we set out to do, we have grown our babies to the full! I am now aiming for the honour of having the first baby born on its due date :rofl:

Jo, I really feel for you as while I keep moaning about having no symptoms, to have some that seem to go no where must be even more annoying! On the plus side, you are gearing up for something so it really can only be a matter of time now!

Betheney, you are so lucky to be able to sleep! Make the most of it.

Sophie C and pichi, hope both your signs turn out to be something soon! Either way, none of us have that long to wait now!

Mumtobe, I am all done now, I have everything a baby could want, I just need the baby! Happy shopping.

Mei, I hope your cough goes away you poor thing. I have no symptoms to shout about either so you are not alone there honey!

DF, I wasn't too worried about being over (as long as it wasn't too long)as I have had such an easy pregnancy but this weekend Herbert must have had a growth spurt as I am now so uncomfy that I do mind and I want him/her out now please!

*Missy, I am thinking of you and hope that you have Nudger in your arms really soon babe!!*

AFM: Well I did go back to sleep, just as my hubby got up for work. I always seem to sleep better once he has got up! Not sure what I am going to do today, I might have a go at designing some birth announcement cards for Herbert (seeing as I do it for a living I guess I should at least be bothered to make my own :haha:) although its a bit tricky when I don't even know if I need pink or blue!


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Thanks for the tip April, that will keep

My pleasure! :haha:



forgodssake said:


> I apologise in advance for the throughly self indulgent post but I am seriously pissed off now!!!!
> 
> Now I know it's only been an hours worth but I had some pretty strong and regular contractions between 6 and 7. Got up and they have sodding stopped AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> Jo :(

Mine all went away during the night. Now that I am awake, threy seem to be back again but not as crampy.



Betheney said:


> I sleep so much it is incredible! I slept from midnight to 8am then 9am to 12 midday then 4pm to 5pm then 6pm to about 8pm (now)
> 
> First day of maternity leave is today I wonder if everyday will be like this lol.

Sounds like you really needed some sleep! :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Cocobelle said:


> However, not all of us Sparklers have been so lucky and I think we should all spare a few minutes today to think of Sparky and beautiful little Grace, Fairygirl and darling little Max and all the other little tiny November angels that are looking down on their mummies today.
> 
> :hug:

Thats very thoughtful hun, i agree, all this complaining of being overdue....we should all be happy we still carry our precious babies inside us :cry:


----------



## majm1241

:hug: Thinking of all of the precious :angel:!!


----------



## Cocobelle

ShanandBoc said:


> Thats very thoughtful hun, i agree, all this complaining of being overdue....we should all be happy we still carry our precious babies inside us :cry:

I try very hard to put things into perspective but that doesn't mean we don't want them out NOW and in our arms hun! Hurry up babies, we want our cuddles!


----------



## ShanandBoc

OT but i just ate two cupcakes and two mini jam donuts.

Man they were good....but post pregnancy im gonna regret it, i just know it!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Such a lovely post Coco :cry:
Massive :hugs: to all the angel mummies and babies.
I'm actually quite glad that bubs has decided to stay put, for now at least as our boiler has packed up and we have no heating/hot water :nope:
I really want to clean the kitchen and bathroom but it's impossible without any warm water!


----------



## Kellycool

makeithappen said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> I have a graco car seat but have also got the base which is not isofix so we just strap the base in which saves having to strap car seat in everytime. Defo Godsend as Sophie mentioned. Not sure if SC do autobases though, I will have a look for you..
> 
> Dani, congrats agin hunni-love that name too
> 
> PL, take it easy now see! Thinking of you..
> 
> aww thanks hun, im clueless when it comes to all this!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Doesn't look like silvercross do autobases hun, sorry i couldn't be more help xxx

Thinking of all the angels and their parents :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

Look what I found.. hahaha, totally missed the boat..

Kelly: October 14th; 02:00; 9lbs; (girl guess)
Weezyweu: October 14th; 02:30;7Ibs 8oz
Cocobelle: October 27th, 6.45am, 8lb 2oz (Boy Guess)
Lolpants: October 31st; 8.5lbs ;
Silas: November 3rd; 15:00; 6lbs 13oz;
Marie1337: November 5; 09:17; 8lbs 5oz
AnnaM: November 8th; 19:52; 7lbs 2oz;
Linds79: November 15th; 14.45; 10lbs 3oz
Pinklizzy: November 18th, 16.00, 9lbs 4oz 
MissyMoJo: November 23rd; 04:45; 8;lbs 4 oz (girl guess)
majm1241: November 27th; 08:23; 6 lbs 5 oz (girl of course) --My DH picked the day!-


----------



## majm1241

Lol Kelly!! I think mine is totally wrong too! That is too late. I just know she'll be here sooner!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Well I never made my date either :rofl:


----------



## MissMamma

Seriously? Over twenty pages since i last came on :dohh:
i did try to read all the posts honest, but its a lot!
Congrats to _everyone_ who has become a mummy since...i can't believe how many there are :shock:
And its finally our month :D i think i'm the only person left who isn't impatient to meet their bubs, i'm completely fine with her staying put for another 2, 3, even 4 weeks. Dont get me wrong, i'm ridiculously excited to have her here, but i read so many posts now where mummys to be are jealous of each other for popping first, and people starting eviction threads weeks ahead of their due date! I just dont get it...i'm just happy knowing i'll have my lump in my arms sooner or later :D
Oh and happy halloween everyone, nobody trick or treated me yesterday :cry: i'm in my own house for the first time and was well excited about giving out sweeties to all the kids that would come round but none did! So i ate all the sweets myself :haha:


----------



## Bartness

Wow, I cant believe its already November 1st! Time sure seems to be flying by, thank God. 

AM, Chunk is a total cutie!


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocobelle said:



> ShanandBoc said:
> 
> 
> Thats very thoughtful hun, i agree, all this complaining of being overdue....we should all be happy we still carry our precious babies inside us :cry:
> 
> I try very hard to put things into perspective but that doesn't mean we don't want them out NOW and in our arms hun! Hurry up babies, we want our cuddles!Click to expand...

I always say the longer in there cooking the better. I still dont feel I have reached safe ground even though I am apparently past this term date I feel the due date is a safe date or a few days before. I do think of all them babies born premature and didnt make it it breaks my heart :cry: I cant imagine that pain the parents go through even seeing one in a siggy or someone post here thats had a lose I stop and pause and think I am lucky, its my worst nightmare and it hasnt happened to me I am lucky. I am scared of teh whole thing coming, what if this and that happens thats not good. Excitment and worry all at the same time. Which would be evident why I can wait. Though i do feel a twinge of excitment when I see lovely baby pics being posted here. 


I had a few hours to sleep there while darren and william are out and guess what i got none! just lay there awake. not even a snooze. I am raging because i am tired and run down from being up at 6am with william every morning and peeing all night long.


----------



## Cocobelle

I am exactly the same as you DF, I am as worried as I am excited as deep down you know but for the grace of god its not you.

I know I am moaning about being 2 whole days away from my EDD and still no baby (queue jumpers, grumble grumble :haha:) but then I remember that recent study that showed that babies born even as late as 39 weeks have a higher chance (albeit really tiny at 1.6%, so don't worry ladies) of special educational needs (SEN) han if they were born at 40 weeks and as I already have a child with Autism, just being able to keep my baby in and give him/her that extra week is very important to me, especially as we have a slightly higher than average chance of it happening again.

Roll on Wednesday!

(edited to be a bit clearer)


----------



## weezyweu

How wrong was I on my guess!!!! Weight may be ok (I'm Hoping!!!) however the date!! Well 3 days til due date and he still holding on. Hospital for first sweep week today, second one week Thursday then induction 5 days later so maximum of 2 weeks tomorrow!!! Then i'll be holding baby. Good luck to everyone experiencing cramps etc hope they turn into more for you and you hold your little ones soon.


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocoa 
Ok i havnt heard that before and my son was born at 41.6 weeks and dose not have autism. Thats only an Edd not the law when babies come long as the placenta is ok baby is fine past 38 weeks. My sis has autism and serious and she wasnt late. I dont know why they throw stuff like that out as I am sure not every late baby has autism . As you know theres a lot more to autism than that. And I wouldnt worry about that statistic to be honest. But I know you will anyway we all have something to worry about i worry that baby will die at birth :cry: sounds so rash I know. 

I have cramps in my ass and down low again like I am needing the loo, had that few days ago also.


----------



## Cocobelle

Dragonfly said:


> Cocoa
> Ok i havnt heard that before and my son was born at 41.6 weeks and dose not have autism. Thats only an Edd not the law when babies come long as the placenta is ok baby is fine past 38 weeks. My sis has autism and serious and she wasnt late. I dont know why they throw stuff like that out as I am sure not every late baby has autism . As you know theres a lot more to autism than that. And I wouldnt worry about that statistic to be honest. But I know you will anyway we all have something to worry about i worry that baby will die at birth :cry: sounds so rash I know.
> 
> I have cramps in my ass and down low again like I am needing the loo, had that few days ago also.

Sorry sweetie, I think you may have understood me a little, the research is about babies being early not late, so don't panic :hug: And like I said, to most people it is NOTHING to worry about as it is just 1.6% but to people who already have a child with some sort of learning disability and who already have a higher chance of another (like me) being able to claw back a few percent (however small) is a bonus! Every little helps!

On a more brighter note I have just seen on Facebook that our first yellow bump has turned ............................. *BLUE!!!* Well done Missy on our first official November Sparkler, can't wait to see a piccie of your darling little boy!


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Missy!!!!

Now come on Mr Stork, get cracking!


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocobelle said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Cocoa
> Ok i havnt heard that before and my son was born at 41.6 weeks and dose not have autism. Thats only an Edd not the law when babies come long as the placenta is ok baby is fine past 38 weeks. My sis has autism and serious and she wasnt late. I dont know why they throw stuff like that out as I am sure not every late baby has autism . As you know theres a lot more to autism than that. And I wouldnt worry about that statistic to be honest. But I know you will anyway we all have something to worry about i worry that baby will die at birth :cry: sounds so rash I know.
> 
> I have cramps in my ass and down low again like I am needing the loo, had that few days ago also.
> 
> Sorry sweetie, I think you may have understood me a little, the research is about babies being early not late, so don't panic :hug: And like I said, to most people it is NOTHING to worry about as it is just 1.6% but to people who already have a child with some sort of learning disability and who already have a higher chance of another (like me) being able to claw back a few percent (however small) is a bonus! Every little helps!
> 
> On a more brighter note I have just seen on Facebook that our first yellow bump has turned ............................. *BLUE!!!* Well done Missy on our first official November Sparkler, can't wait to see a piccie of your darling little boy!Click to expand...

Ah I see. I do read things wrong sometimes :blush:though I dont think its all true though. My other half was born at 29 weeks and amazingly is still with us, despite what we think he has 9 lives! 

Congrats Missy! someone needs to update the tally on thread everytime i come here theres more and more babies to add!


----------



## Bartness

congrats to Missy!


----------



## Cocobelle

DF from what you have said I think your OH must have 9 lives :rofl:


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay, congrats Missy!


----------



## Mumtobe1985

congrats to missy on her Blue arrival

done my shopping got my cosy toes foot muff now she will be all snuggly, just waiting for baby, i have to be honest i personally am not going to be trying things to get her out, i think its just purely cos i dont believe its anything but coincidence but good luck to you girls trying to evict baby xx


----------



## marinewife101

GM ladies.. 
yay on the blue bump as i seen it on facebook earlier LOL

hoping all our babies come soon!!!

AFM- tomorrow is my 37 week appointment to see if i have progressed any hoping i have... if so i will be induced a week from Wednesday or 2 weeks from Wednesday but not longer than that =)

Labor Dust to all =)


----------



## Bartness

I swear I have no energy whatsoever today, I just want to sleep. I'm also STARVING! I brought a lunch with me to work but am thinking about doing a trip down to the subway and getting a sandwich, since Idont think my half a porkchop and some beans will be filing me up!


----------



## makeithappen

Yay!! big congrats missy!!!!!!!

Went for my check at hospital today. everything with baby is great and they offered me a sweep even though im a couple of days before my due date :wohoo: of course i accepted!! Doc explained it might be too early and the cervix might not even allow him to carry this out but they would try anyway.....well turns out i was _very_ favourable for a sweep, he said it was a better sweep than most hes carried out :happydance: and that the cervix was nice and thin and that he would hope all signs point that it should work within a few days. he did however say its not set in stone and i could still go over (which of course i do know) but it was nice to hear that everything is definitely getting prepared to evict our little lady. 

So ive been having pains on and off from the sweep this morning, in my lower back and into the bottom of my bump, i know this is normal after a sweep so im not reading into it. they were quite strong about 2 hrs after sweep, died off, and our now returning only just like a dull ache at the minute. 

They've given me a date for induction should i go over (with my luck i probably will)

ive to be admitted on sunday 14th at 10pm and then my induction will begin on monday 15th! 

OOOOoooh i really hope i go on my own!!!!!!!!

ALOT of bouncing on my gym ball tonight me thinks!!!


----------



## Kellycool

How exciting makeithappen... eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Happy November and as Coco mentioned a few pages back :hugs: to all the November angels Mummys

Congrats too Missy on the safe arrival of Maddox today - which I guess is our 1st official sparkler?? He also gets the cool birth date of 01.11.10 and will turn 1 on 1.11.11 :happydance:

Great birth story AM and thanks for making parenting thread - will join it asap!

So many other things I was gonna mention but forgotten now as too much too catch up on! (and I have baby brain) :haha:

AFM Had my breathing and relaxation lesson today followed by a trip to the hairdressers and beauticians - feel a bit more ready for baby too arrive now - would love it to be on my EDD but unlikely :( Still having no signs of labour!

Lol xx


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals! I am feeling a bit crampy today, but it just started and its probably just gas or something! :haha:

GG, AM, you&me, BHB - All your babies are just gorgeous! :flower: I am beginning to find myself VERY jealous. :haha:

Ok, so the other night I got in to a really emotional, hormonal fit. Like literally - I lost it. My OH made me upset and I just went out of it like a weirdo :wacko:. I don't think there is any excuse for violence in a relationship .. but sometimes I get ahead of myself. ANYWAY! I ended up punching my OH in his head ... :wacko: But I mean, like, it didn't hurt HIM. I just hurt myself! :thumbup: He laughed at me, because I instantly went from being a complete weirdo to being in lots of pain and like ... freaking out! 

Anyway, I got what I deserved. My hand is a bit messed up, hurts like hell when I move it the wrong way! But thats what I get. :winkwink:

I attached some pictures of Joseph's birthday as well. I will put more on my parenting journal at some point - but my computer is pee'ing me off today as its being overly dumb! 

Fingers crossed that Madelyn doesn't decide to come today .. just because it is my cousin's b-day and I just don't really want her to share a b-day with anyone .. but obviously if she tries it will be all good and well. ;)
 



Attached Files:







100_3561.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 3









100_3576.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3









100_3580.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chella

pichi said:


> Morning girlies :)
> 
> No contractions last night - told you she's winding me up! Lol. Very crampy still though so fingers crossed something becomes regular! Can't believe we're in November! That has been one hell of a quick year I'd say. 9 days till due date for me which sounds scary :o
> 
> Sorry I've not read through everyones posts btw - on my blackberry again :blush:

 How do u get bnb on blackberry ,hope something starts up soon again xxx



Mumtobe1985 said:


> morning girls
> 
> *Happy Novemeber to all of us!!
> *
> well i am off to town today to get my last thing for lil miss, nice new cosy toes for her pram wasnt going to get one but decided to in the end then i am all finished and i can relax rgearding baby coming but then i have birthdays coming up to lol
> 
> hows you girls this morning anyone else had or having their baby it's really exciting ??

I need to get a cosytoes too x



ShanandBoc said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Any signs yet Shan? I am sure your sick of being asked already. Any corpses hiding from asking why you havnt had it yet? lol
> 
> 
> I got feck all sleep william winged all night and had me up from 6am. So not a happy camper at all.
> 
> Hope u get a better nites sleep tonite xxx
> 
> Lol yeh might start hiding some bodies soon! Just lots of cramping and pains but still waiting.
> 
> I may still be here in 11 days time.....at least thats the longest ill be hanging around!!! Its seems like ages away. xClick to expand...

lol im gettin ppl askin too and ive got 2 wks still to go xx




Cocobelle said:


> *Today is the 1st November 2010, the month we have all waited for, the month our precious babies are all due (although I can't believe how many impatient ones we have had!!) when I joined the Sparklers way back in March, I just never could see this time coming, but it has and I feel so blessed. *
> 
> However, not all of us Sparklers have been so lucky and I think we should all spare a few minutes today to think of Sparky and beautiful little Grace, Fairygirl and darling little Max and all the other little tiny November angels that are looking down on their mummies today.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: Well I did go back to sleep, just as my hubby got up for work. I always seem to sleep better once he has got up! Not sure what I am going to do today, I might have a go at designing some birth announcement cards for Herbert (seeing as I do it for a living I guess I should at least be bothered to make my own :haha:) although its a bit tricky when I don't even know if I need pink or blue!

Oh wow take a pic when uve designed them xxx

:hugs: to all the :angel: babies who didnt make their journey xx 

suxh a shame for lilly allen too other losing her baby at 6mths pregnant, my hubby's cousin lost her twins a few wks ago at 6mths pregnant via ivf so i think shes goin to try again but so sad as ur nearly there , uve found out the sex most probably and been and brought lil bits xxx :hugs: to all the mummies too xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks silas

congrats missy :hugs: 

good luck makeithappen,

well girls its November :dance:


----------



## Happyhayley

Yay for the first official sparkler.

I got a call today that the guy doing the background check for my husband to join the police force here wants to do a family interview on Wednesday so now I think okay baby don't come out till after that. And then I still have this cold and I don't want the baby to come out till I get better. And theres other things to do still like groccery shop and take my son to the doctors and so on and so on....so even though I want to meet him really really bad I'm trying to resist the urge to want that and get to my scheduled date first. 


But waiting is so hard


----------



## Bartness

Maddox such a cool name, cant wait to see pics of the newest little sparkler. Congrats once again to Missy.


----------



## pichi

oh i am getting so impatient :dohh:

at least we're in November and i know the max of 3 weeks time ill have my little peanut here :baby: haha

come on contractions - become regular damn it


congrats Missy on your little bundle :D


----------



## chella

CONGRATS Missy xxx


----------



## MissMamma

Dragonfly said:


> Cocoa
> Ok i havnt heard that before and my son was born at 41.6 weeks and dose not have autism. Thats only an Edd not the law when babies come long as the placenta is ok baby is fine past 38 weeks. My sis has autism and serious and she wasnt late. I dont know why they throw stuff like that out as I am sure not every late baby has autism . As you know theres a lot more to autism than that. And I wouldnt worry about that statistic to be honest. But I know you will anyway we all have something to worry about *i worry that baby will die at birth  sounds so rash I know. *
> I have cramps in my ass and down low again like I am needing the loo, had that few days ago also.

This is my lastest irrational fear too! i dont know what brought it on, i think because i've had an easy, uneventful pregnancy i cant believe nothing will go wrong!
I had such a crappy day today and it was meant to be nice...OH took me to the cinema and i just felt foul all day!

Congrats Missy...first official sparkler! :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

Aw, sorry your day was crap xxx


----------



## MissMamma

I feel really selfish, he tried his best and i was just grumpy all day :(


----------



## Kellycool

We're entitled to being grumpy at this stage.. Try not beat yourself up about it. I plan on making it up to DH with a neck massage  xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy November ladies! We made it! Good luck to everyone this month and congrats to everyone who already had their babies!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats MM!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Marie1337

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies! They are all beautiful!!

Here's wishing the rest of us lots of labour dust! :dust:


----------



## majm1241

I forgot to mention that I went to the doctor this morning and am dilated to a 1 now! :yipee: A whole 1/2 cm in 1 week! :happydance: I wonder if I will dilate anymore for next week!! I go back again on Monday again. Also, my GBS Test results came back negative! :yipee: They were positive with Jace! I was surprised!!


----------



## Pixelle

Congratulations to the new Mummy's! :flower:

AFM: Been having period like pains throughout the night and yesterday, also stabbing pains in my 'bits' lol Hopefully it means baby is sort of ready for this world.

I have less than 24 hours until I'm due at the hospital, to be induced and I'm soooooo scared! Excited but can't really describe the fear and all my concerns as I'll sound like a mad woman! :lol:
Can't believe I'll be holding my baby tomorrow (hopefully) or Thursday!
It's been a long, hard pregnancy but it'll all be worth it :D

Still got so much to do though. MIL is going to come over while I'm in hospital (2 days at least....not looking forward to that!) and help OH with cleaning as we still have workmen here until tomorrow lunchtime....cutting it fine! :lol:

I seem to have verbal diarrhoea today....sorry....just need to get the words out and then I can relax, hopefully! :lol:

Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

So tired and pissed off., No sleep as usual, up peeing all night and then william is awake from 5! I am sat here near in tears because i want sleep! I cant as my hands and feet hurt and my hips from lying down so i had to get up. This is not good :(


----------



## Kellycool

Wow Pixelle, I am actually quite jealous that you get to hold your baby so soon!!! Take it easy today hun, get some rest ok xx


----------



## Pixelle

Kellycool said:


> Wow Pixelle, I am actually quite jealous that you get to hold your baby so soon!!! Take it easy today hun, get some rest ok xx

Sorry! I know lots of ladies in here want their babies out. Didn't mean to be insensitive :flower: Just really scared about the induction as I would have much preferred natural but my stupid body is rubbish! :lol:
Think I might have a nap in a bit...soooo tired from being up at 4am! :lol: x


----------



## Kellycool

Oh please don't say sorry-GOSH, not insensitive at all sweets! I would be jumping around the house telling everyone lol.. 
On that note, baby's movements have reduced dramatically. Woke up this morning and my mom took one look at me and sent me back to bed (she has taken Ash to playgroup, bless).. Have put doppler on and heartbeat is perfect so now I am getting all excited and wondering if it is babba calming down in prep for labour? ANyone know anything about this? 
I tried nipple stimulation last night (yes, it makes me giggle too) and cramps started straight away and went on all night. Plus we DTD.. 

DF, sorry you are so tired :-( Can Darren not take William out for a few hours and you force yourself to sleep? You need your rest hunni 

Oh and April, how awesome that you have dilated more!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

no they are welding today to dangerous for him to be about. william has gone to sleep on me and waiting on shopping here.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all :hi:

Makeithappen, good news that your sweep went so well, I wonder if/when I will be offered one? 

Kala, what lovely piccies of Joseph's birthday, the cake looks so yummy! I am sorry you have a sore hand after your little outburst, take it easy honey :hugs:

April, 1cm dilated already :happydance: you go girl! Congrats on the negative GBS test too!

Pixelle, try and take it easy these next few days honey. Inductions can be very positive experiences, especially when they are done for good medical reasons but I do know how scary is walking into that hospital knowing this is it! The end result is so worth it and you will have your little buba in your arms before teh week is out!

DF, I so feel for you being tired as I really struggle to function on days when I have had a very bad nights sleep and I don't have a toddler to deal with :hugs:

Kelly, I keep trying those tricks and the effort hardly seems worth the result to me as if I do get any cramps they are soooooooooooo mild and infrequent! I am pleased baby is fine, just having a lazy day,I have no idea if they do snuggle down just before labour but fingers crossed for you hun x

AFM: I have a MW appointment this afternoon, I am going to ask about a sweep. I had a reasonable nights sleep last night, only waking up about 3 times and managing to fall back to sleep fairly easily each time so hopefully I will have a bit more energy to get things done today.


----------



## chella

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi hun, oh boy i feel like im going into labour everyday! Im due today!!
> 
> Ive had weeks of lightning pains getting worse, period pains and back aches at least every day (last few days have increased to 3-4 times a day lasting up to 10 mins+ each time) and the last 3 days have started getting these pains accross my lower bump, shooting, tightening pains like someone has a rubber band they are pulling tighter and tighter......sounds very much like the real thing but then stops after 2 contractions.
> 
> I cannt believe how much cramping i have had yet she still isnt here!! I have my final 40 week appointment at the hospital today and they will induce me in 10 days if still no action. I hope it doesnt come to that.
> 
> And not to mention how slow time is going, its driving me mad!
> 
> Enough whinging from me, How have u been feeling?? :)

ive got feelin ur be soon xxx



majm1241 said:


> I forgot to mention that I went to the doctor this morning and am dilated to a 1 now! :yipee: A whole 1/2 cm in 1 week! :happydance: I wonder if I will dilate anymore for next week!! I go back again on Monday again. Also, my GBS Test results came back negative! :yipee: They were positive with Jace! I was surprised!!

yayyyyy :happydance: xx



Pixelle said:


> Congratulations to the new Mummy's! :flower:
> 
> AFM: Been having period like pains throughout the night and yesterday, also stabbing pains in my 'bits' lol Hopefully it means baby is sort of ready for this world.
> 
> I have less than 24 hours until I'm due at the hospital, to be induced and I'm soooooo scared! Excited but can't really describe the fear and all my concerns as I'll sound like a mad woman! :lol:
> Can't believe I'll be holding my baby tomorrow (hopefully) or Thursday!
> It's been a long, hard pregnancy but it'll all be worth it :D
> 
> Still got so much to do though. MIL is going to come over while I'm in hospital (2 days at least....not looking forward to that!) and help OH with cleaning as we still have workmen here until tomorrow lunchtime....cutting it fine! :lol:
> 
> I seem to have verbal diarrhoea today....sorry....just need to get the words out and then I can relax, hopefully! :lol:
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:

awwwwww not long now pass some on to me lol xx



Dragonfly said:


> So tired and pissed off., No sleep as usual, up peeing all night and then william is awake from 5! I am sat here near in tears because i want sleep! I cant as my hands and feet hurt and my hips from lying down so i had to get up. This is not good :(

hugs df xxx



Cocobelle said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Makeithappen, good news that your sweep went so well, I wonder if/when I will be offered one?
> 
> Kala, what lovely piccies of Joseph's birthday, the cake looks so yummy! I am sorry you have a sore hand after your little outburst, take it easy honey :hugs:
> 
> April, 1cm dilated already :happydance: you go girl! Congrats on the negative GBS test too!
> 
> Pixelle, try and take it easy these next few days honey. Inductions can be very positive experiences, especially when they are done for good medical reasons but I do know how scary is walking into that hospital knowing this is it! The end result is so worth it and you will have your little buba in your arms before teh week is out!
> 
> DF, I so feel for you being tired as I really struggle to function on days when I have had a very bad nights sleep and I don't have a toddler to deal with :hugs:
> 
> Kelly, I keep trying those tricks and the effort hardly seems worth the result to me as if I do get any cramps they are soooooooooooo mild and infrequent! I am pleased baby is fine, just having a lazy day,I have no idea if they do snuggle down just before labour but fingers crossed for you hun x
> 
> AFM: I have a MW appointment this afternoon, I am going to ask about a sweep. I had a reasonable nights sleep last night, only waking up about 3 times and managing to fall back to sleep fairly easily each time so hopefully I will have a bit more energy to get things done today.

sweeps are good, fingers x u get it, xxx

im tryin pineapple juice today as friend had that 2 days later baby arrives, feel like im on a time limit as we've had funeral date thru , so hard as i want to enjoy the last week etc as last baby :cry:
hows everyone else xxx


----------



## lolpants

Morning!

:happydance: Majm - 1 down only 9 too go!!! :happydance: and yey on ur results too :happydance:

GL for tomorrow Pixelle! at least you can be fully prepared and the hospital also for your arrival :hugs:

Kelly - I have heard that babies will either quieten right down or go nuts during labour so you never know :thumbup: Were due same day so the race is on :winkwink:

DF - does William have afternoon naps? maybe you could have a sneaky one at the same time? If the welding is finished by then ofc!

Hope you get your sweep Coco and it works!! 

AFM - I finally experienced something last night - I actually thought that I was in labour - I was getting intense pains and tightening quite regular - but after about 2 or 3 hrs it just stopped and Ive had nothing since :(
Got a funeral today too - and as the OH has my car (his is being fixed) I've gotta get a bus, train and taxi to get there - lil bit paranoid something will happen while I'm on my way and with strangers!! :wacko:

Wonder if any more sparklers will arrive today!?

Lol xx


----------



## Pixelle

Kellycool said:


> Oh please don't say sorry-GOSH, not insensitive at all sweets! I would be jumping around the house telling everyone lol..
> On that note, baby's movements have reduced dramatically. Woke up this morning and my mom took one look at me and sent me back to bed (she has taken Ash to playgroup, bless).. Have put doppler on and heartbeat is perfect so now I am getting all excited and wondering if it is babba calming down in prep for labour? ANyone know anything about this?
> I tried nipple stimulation last night (yes, it makes me giggle too) and cramps started straight away and went on all night. Plus we DTD..

I think I'll give the jumping around a miss...SPD is playing up today :rofl:

I don't have any advice about baby calming down thing but I hope your baby is with you soon! :flower:



Cocobelle said:


> Pixelle, try and take it easy these next few days honey. Inductions can be very positive experiences, especially when they are done for good medical reasons but I do know how scary is walking into that hospital knowing this is it! The end result is so worth it and you will have your little buba in your arms before teh week is out!
> 
> AFM: I have a MW appointment this afternoon, I am going to ask about a sweep. I had a reasonable nights sleep last night, only waking up about 3 times and managing to fall back to sleep fairly easily each time so hopefully I will have a bit more energy to get things done today.

Trying to rest but have so much to do and so much on my mind. I'm sure the tiredness will take over this afternoon so I can have a nap! :)
I can't wait to hold my baby :)

Good luck with your MW appointment :flower:

AFM: Workmen haven't turned up today :cry: 
Today they were supposed to be finishing the painting and everything else ready for me to come home to a nice flat with baby. Now I don't know when it'll be done and if it'll be clean and tidy!
Trying so hard not to stress out. I know it's out of my control so that makes things a little better but the nursery is a mess, our bedroom has stuff stored in it so that the workmen can move around without getting paint on things and the whole place is just not ready for a baby!
Really hoping MIL can help my OH sort it out. I've tried my best to make things better but there's only so much I can do.
End of whinge :lol:

Just printed off my birth plan....more of a guideline really and checked my hospital bag. Now pretty much sorted! :)

Have a good day, ladies :flower:


ETA: Thank you chella and lolpants....I was typing my post when you posted! Here's some :dust: for you chella! x
Hope the journey to the funeral goes ok lolpants! x


----------



## Dragonfly

Well theres work going on outside, diggers, sawing etc my front door was just painted so has to be left open so looks like after noon nap is out the window. I am wide awake anyway I seem to not sleep at all now a days. Its going to be one of them days that wont let me get a nap like yesterday when i had chance and i just lay there awake !


----------



## Dragonfly

Darrens bro is here, he stinks like an ashtray! I cant make myself food till he goes the smell is making me ill. Chain smoker! oh god ! :sick:


----------



## chella

where can i print off a birth plan ?x


----------



## pichi

good morning girls... or afternoon almost :dohh:

Pixelle: totally understandable that you'd be nervous about everything but you'll have your wee bundle soon!

April: that baby is going to be here before you know it!

Kelly: little peanut has been quieter too recently. not really any huge movements... im just hoping this is because she's got herself in a position that she's comfy in and is raring to go!

lolpants: i've been having irregular contractions for a few days now - it's very annoying when they just stop and dont turn up for hours and hours.... teasing babies we have!

AFM: nothing really to report - i think i might have lost some of my plug? :shrug: but i'm not sure so hmm lol


sorry if i've missed anyone out :blush:


oooh! and Chella i get BnB on my Blackberry just with using the wifi and surfing the internets on it *nods* i have my birth plan on my PC if you want a looky? or i'll find the site that i used as a template for you? :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Morning ladies :)

pixelle, wow very soon for you. I echo coco, inductions can be positive. although mine didn't work as my stupid body didn't want to evict my comfy angel the day it was done was amazing I was just so excited I could see the end. The section in the end was totally my choice as I got too impatient and couldn't bare being induced again and it not working and ending in a section anyway!!

Oooh lol, pains and tightenings yay!!! Sounds like things are starting to happen!!

Pichi I do hope that was some of your plug :hugs:

chella get drinking that pineapple juice lol!!

Silas great pics of your gorgeous Joseph :)

hi to everyone else!!

Well evan was so unsettled between 11-4am bless him. I have him literally on my boob whenever he wants ( just what I didn't want!) but I am desperate for him to fatten up after losing so much weight!! He fell to sleep around 4am till 6am where I fed Nd changed him then I slept till mum woke me us at ten.

Not gonna lie the lack of sleep is not good, but the sleep u do het is quality sleep unlike crap pregnancy sleep and I feel like I can function :)

sorry to Jo (forgodssake) who I was mid chat to on fb last night when I dispeares. ECM needed changing then wanted food. Sorry him!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

Pixelle said:


> Congratulations to the new Mummy's! :flower:
> 
> I have less than 24 hours until I'm due at the hospital, to be induced and I'm soooooo scared! Excited but can't really describe the fear and all my concerns as I'll sound like a mad woman! :lol:
> Can't believe I'll be holding my baby tomorrow (hopefully) or Thursday!
> It's been a long, hard pregnancy but it'll all be worth it :D

Dont be too scared hun, I was petrified and it wasnt that bad, you cope. The thing is with the induction is the pains come thick and fast I dialated 5cm in 4 hours which is so quickly in comparison to a natural birth so your body hasnt got time to build up endorphins but you cope. Have u thought about ur pain relief? I was dead set against an epidural as was so scared of needle and not feeling my legs ect but had to get one as my blood pressure went so high when I was checked at 5cm because although mentally I was coping with pain with breathing, physically I wasnt. I really recommend an epidural I could feel everything still and even new when to push ect.. 

Its over so quickly and as soon as they lift the baby into your arms your overwealmed with love you totally forget about what you have just went through. I was petrified going down for my induction, literally shaking but honest u just cope :hugs: good luck hun x

Hope everyone else is okay :hugs:



chella said:


> where can i print off a birth plan ?x

I can e-mail you some sample I got from nct if you like, pm me x


----------



## Dragonfly

Ffs he was in my bathroom and left smoke smell there to! this is someone who permanently stinks of fags! and now he is gone and my house stinks of them and he didnt even need to light up and he was holding william!


----------



## pichi

thanks AM, i hope it was too... we shall see. i seem to be getting back to back Braxton hicks too - feels weird! like she's shoving her bum out my bellybotton :haha:


----------



## chella

pichi said:


> good morning girls... or afternoon almost :dohh:
> 
> Pixelle: totally understandable that you'd be nervous about everything but you'll have your wee bundle soon!
> 
> April: that baby is going to be here before you know it!
> 
> Kelly: little peanut has been quieter too recently. not really any huge movements... im just hoping this is because she's got herself in a position that she's comfy in and is raring to go!
> 
> lolpants: i've been having irregular contractions for a few days now - it's very annoying when they just stop and dont turn up for hours and hours.... teasing babies we have!
> 
> AFM: nothing really to report - i think i might have lost some of my plug? :shrug: but i'm not sure so hmm lol
> 
> 
> sorry if i've missed anyone out :blush:
> 
> 
> oooh! and Chella i get BnB on my Blackberry just with using the wifi and surfing the internets on it *nods* i have my birth plan on my PC if you want a looky? or i'll find the site that i used as a template for you? :flower:

Oh yes plz appreciate that, years ago they had them in ur maternity notes. Im forever fighin with my blackberry lol just worked out how to do msger on it xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

have you dropped? mine shoves bum out above belly button and I havnt dropped and have a small baby apparently. Nothing here just upset tum probably from all the fruit i ate yesterday. Nice now they are drilling outside. I cant complain the landlord does keep the place up,


----------



## pichi

yeah DF she's definitely dropped - has been for a while now :) and she's engaged so here's hoping she's doing something productive in there :haha:


Chella: i love my blackberry. i couldn't go back to a normal phone now. I managed to get OH to get a blackberry too and he's the exact same as me now. i shall email you mine... not quite sure where i got the template from though :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

Kellycool said:


> I tried nipple stimulation last night (yes, it makes me giggle too) and cramps started straight away and went on all night!!

kelly I tried nipple stimulation the other night I just wanted to see if I could get just one contraction or cramp out of it. I was just really curious. WELL I'm embarrassed to say I didn't even last 5 mins as it didn't do anything but TURN ME ON! seriously! After I just wanted to jump my hubby but didn't out of shame now I am TERRIFIED I'm going to be one of those women who get turned on when they breastfeed :-( its all I can think about sand I'm in such a state over it.


----------



## GossipGirly

haha you seriously cant get turned on when u breastfeed, honest dont worry totally different sensation x


----------



## Dragonfly

Betheney said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> I tried nipple stimulation last night (yes, it makes me giggle too) and cramps started straight away and went on all night!!
> 
> kelly I tried nipple stimulation the other night I just wanted to see if I could get just one contraction or cramp out of it. I was just really curious. WELL I'm embarrassed to say I didn't even last 5 mins as it didn't do anything but TURN ME ON! seriously! After I just wanted to jump my hubby but didn't out of shame now I am TERRIFIED I'm going to be one of those women who get turned on when they breastfeed :-( its all I can think about sand I'm in such a state over it.Click to expand...

If nipple stimulation worked I would have had mine by now since I am still breastfeeding it a different type of contraction not a labour one it causes, not enough anyway. 
And breastfeeding is the least turn on thing in the world! trust me. Last thing on your mind when your doing it. I have never heard of anyone being turned on and we have discussed this in the forum before. 


I need a birth plan but have no printer working! and i dont want to email it to my dad as my nosey mum will nit pick over it and scrutinize it and call me names.


----------



## Kellycool

Oh Beth, I REALLy dont think you will get turned on from breastfeeding.. It's like, when there is a baby on your boob it is a milk machine and totally seperate to being part of 'sexy times' if you know what I am trying to say? Dont stress darl!!!
i cant believe it worked so well, think I might get the breast pump out-have you got one, maybe try that as it will be more sore than nice i reckon...

xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Mind you dont pump to much you need the colostrum for baby and milk supple shouldn't be pumped till past 3 months of you intend to breastfeed. But as I said if it worked I would have had my baby a long time ago since I do it every day more than one with my son breastfeed which is the same as your pump. My milk will change after labour apparently. I got loads of it in when I was in hospital last time, was drowning william in it.


----------



## lolpants

ooo Pichi - exciting :happydance: Sounds like peanut may be with us soon!! :thumbup:

Lovely too hear from both AM & GG - great that your sharing your Mummy experiences with us :hugs:

Im worried about BF as I haven't leaked at all - what if I can't??

My friend has come to my rescue today and is coming to get me to go to the funeral - so no public transport at 9 mths pregnant for me! yey!

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

ah that's good that you're getting a lift :)

as for being scared about breastfeeding - it's not the end of the world if you can't do it. if you try you try and hat's all you can do at the end of the day :flower: that's how i'm making myself see it as anyways :) i havn't full blown leaked but- if i was to say have an itchy nipple (lol) then i might have a little bit there. and if i was to squish it then i do have stuff... (why i just shared that i'm not quite sure but what the hell!)

your milk might just take longer to come in :shrug:


----------



## lolpants

I have tried squeezing - both in and out of the shower - but nothing :cry: 

I really really wanna BF too!

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

my friend didn't leak all the way through her pregnancy, she didn't even get anything if she tried squeezing but she did breastfeed for i think it was 2 months or so :) so it is possible


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont be squeezing now you get it after birth. You can bf just have faith . Colostrum is like nothing coming out after birth and so many think they have no milk your baby needs that then the milk comes on. Keep feeding and it comes. your body makes up more and more.


----------



## Happyhayley

37 Weeks today YAY for full term. Now just 2 more weeks till my c-section guh time goes by so slowly


----------



## anna matronic

Lol, I never leaked milk once in my pregnancy. Manu women don't so don't worry as I have plenty of milk now :)


----------



## Kellycool

Yay for 37 weeks Hayley 

Lol, I wuldn't worry hun-once bebe is born your body will be triggered into milk-making action!

Been having cramps all day, like period pains.. Babba still very quiet and I have a tough of the runs.. *tries no get excited*


----------



## SilasLove

Hm, yesterday it said 11 baby boys .. now 12? Er, I can't keep count! I will have a look at the front page just to refresh my memory!

My friend, who is due 3 days before me (Nov. 7), is getting induced tomorrow morning. We have the same MW, but I absolutely know our MW is not going to offer an induction to me until I am 40+ weeks. She seems to think I am a "perfect" pregnant person. All she ever says is that "you do so well!". :rolleyes: It really gets on my nerves. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be induced tbh. I have serious fears about it. But I would like the choice, lol. I suppose I just can't be happy with anything! 

Oh heavens, in the last 2 days we have dished out over $1,000.00 in bills. :wacko: We had to get our car legal, and that cost nearly $640.00. :| Thiefs.


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats on Maddox Missy.

Hope all the cramps and pains turn into more for you all ladies.

AFM up lot of night with on and off back ache, woke up feeling sick and still back cramps every 20 mins until luchtime then all stopped. 

Stopp teasing babies!!!


----------



## Pixelle

chella said:


> where can i print off a birth plan ?x

I did mine last night. I went to https://www.birthplan.com/ - It is American but they email it to you and I just pasted it into word and changed bits as necessary. I also used babycentre and NHS sites to help. :)



anna matronic said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> pixelle, wow very soon for you. I echo coco, inductions can be positive. although mine didn't work as my stupid body didn't want to evict my comfy angel the day it was done was amazing I was just so excited I could see the end. The section in the end was totally my choice as I got too impatient and couldn't bare being induced again and it not working and ending in a section anyway!!

I'm open to whatever might happen. I really don't want to end up having a C Section but if that's what needs to be done, so be it :)
Thank you for the positive :)




GossipGirly said:


> Pixelle said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the new Mummy's! :flower:
> 
> I have less than 24 hours until I'm due at the hospital, to be induced and I'm soooooo scared! Excited but can't really describe the fear and all my concerns as I'll sound like a mad woman! :lol:
> Can't believe I'll be holding my baby tomorrow (hopefully) or Thursday!
> It's been a long, hard pregnancy but it'll all be worth it :D
> 
> Dont be too scared hun, I was petrified and it wasnt that bad, you cope. The thing is with the induction is the pains come thick and fast I dialated 5cm in 4 hours which is so quickly in comparison to a natural birth so your body hasnt got time to build up endorphins but you cope. Have u thought about ur pain relief? I was dead set against an epidural as was so scared of needle and not feeling my legs ect but had to get one as my blood pressure went so high when I was checked at 5cm because although mentally I was coping with pain with breathing, physically I wasnt. I really recommend an epidural I could feel everything still and even new when to push ect..
> 
> Its over so quickly and as soon as they lift the baby into your arms your overwealmed with love you totally forget about what you have just went through. I was petrified going down for my induction, literally shaking but honest u just cope :hugs: good luck hun xClick to expand...

Thank you for your advice :)
Regarding pain relief, I plan to have Gas and Air but am open to an epidural if needed!! I'll not be able to walk around anyway so that aspect doesn't bother me....it's just the needle and the horrible stories I've read that put me off a bit. But saying that, at the time, I'm sure I'll take whatever they offer me! :lol:
Thank you for the luck :)

Pinklizzy will be doing updates for me (thank you :flower:) so watch this space! :lol:


RE Leaking: I plan on breastfeeding and was a little worried that I haven't been leaking but my MW said some women do and some don't so that put my mind at rest! Over the weekend I did have a tiny pinprick of milk come out while I was in the bath and washing myself, but that's all I've had.

Happy thoughts and :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Pixelle - Your getting induced tomorrow! :happydance: I hope it goes well, as I am sure it will! And you get to meet your little one!


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you SilasLove :flower: Really can't wait now....just thinking about holding baby has me all emotional....silly me! :lol:


----------



## SilasLove

Your welcome hon. And I can't imagine how emotional I would be if I knew exactly the day baby was going to arrive. I would probably be crying every 2 seconds! :wacko:

:hugs: When do you go in tomorrow?


----------



## Pixelle

I think the full emotion is going to hit me at some point tonight! So far today I've tried to ignore the whole induction thing and concentrate on the end result! :lol:

Got to be there for 7.30am so MIL is coming to pick us up at 6:45am.....I'm gonna be knackered before I even get there! :lol:


----------



## SilasLove

:haha: I am sure once everything gets started your excitement will keep you going! 

I am in the U.S., but my friend is going in at 6am to get induced tomorrow. I bet you wont be able to sleep due to excitement. :wacko: Atleast, I can't imagine how I would fall asleep knowing I am getting induced tomorrow. I would probably keep getting out of bed trying to do things I forgot about or something crazy. Haha.


----------



## GossipGirly

my nipples never leaked and managing to get out colostrum and milk starting to come through... just wish my flat nipples didnt fail me and LO could latch on properly :(


----------



## rowleypolie

gg- have you talked to the LC about the flat nipples? i have this problem and there are things you can do to make latching better...


----------



## SilasLove

Aw GG :hugs: 

I hope it gets better hon.


----------



## GossipGirly

they are coming out on thursday to see me, in the mean time im making do with nipple shields and I am going to try using my pump to draw them out but its easier with shields as she doesnt get as frustrated or me and I know she gets a feed from them :(


----------



## Kellycool

Good one you for persevering GG!!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

i used ice cubes and nipple stimulation- if you are able to get her to latch for a few weeks the muscles get stronger and the problem almost went away- i promise it gets easier- just dont let her try to latch if nipples are still flat because one wrong latch will cause problems (i cracked and bled for a long time)


----------



## Bartness

I got into a fight last night with my OH. I made the mistake of asking for a backrub, since my back was killing me....he hates giving backrubs and went off on a tangent about how all I ever do is ask for a backrub. Last night was the first time in months I asked for a backrub. So I ended up locking myself in the bedroom and crying myself to sleep. Im still pissed at him about it though, and my back STILL HURTS!


----------



## SilasLove

:hugs: Bartness

My OH doesn't give backrubs either. I don't ask too often, but I pretty much know i'll be shot down the second the words come out of my mouth. :rolleyes:


----------



## Kellycool

Bartness said:


> I got into a fight last night with my OH. I made the mistake of asking for a backrub, since my back was killing me....he hates giving backrubs and went off on a tangent about how all I ever do is ask for a backrub. Last night was the first time in months I asked for a backrub. So I ended up locking myself in the bedroom and crying myself to sleep. Im still pissed at him about it though, and my back STILL HURTS!

:hugs: 
Perhaps you should explain how manufacturing a little human is not that easy and you're asking because it hurts! Perhaps he is nervous for the impending birth so taking it out in strange man-ways:dohh:


----------



## SilasLove

Kellycool said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> I got into a fight last night with my OH. I made the mistake of asking for a backrub, since my back was killing me....he hates giving backrubs and went off on a tangent about how all I ever do is ask for a backrub. Last night was the first time in months I asked for a backrub. So I ended up locking myself in the bedroom and crying myself to sleep. Im still pissed at him about it though, and my back STILL HURTS!
> 
> :hugs:
> Perhaps you should explain how manufacturing a little human is not that easy and you're asking because it hurts! Perhaps he is nervous for the impending birth so *taking it out in strange man-ways*:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I love this! So true though! :thumbup:

Well, motherhood is calling! :haha: I PROBABLY wont be back on until tomorrow ladies. Tootles.


----------



## Bartness

He's just anti backrubs in general, even before hand he would have a cow if I asked him. I tried to tell him that it was b/c of carrying around the extra weight, but he said "thats not an excuse" Eh...I'll try talking sense into him tonight, mabye he was upset about the Rangers loosing the world series.


----------



## Kellycool

and yes, 'perhaps' is clearly the word of the day :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> they are coming out on thursday to see me, in the mean time im making do with nipple shields and I am going to try using my pump to draw them out but its easier with shields as she doesnt get as frustrated or me and I know she gets a feed from them :(

Your not suppose to use a pump for a few months, I couldnt ever get any out with a pump and I had several of them convinced they where all crap as my son could get more milk out evidently. So dont fret loads cant get much out with pumps and if you do you will end up making over supple. Have you got some cream to protect your nipples? it dosnt always hurt by the way its tough at the start and babies can feed up to 20 times a day. A sling is handy for walking about and feeding in and lying down is handy you get a rest to then. You can do it you have enough milk you just cant see it but it dosnt mean your baby is getting none. And babies can loose some weight just after they are born to thats normal and some think they need to hain loads and loads and suggest formula nope. :)


----------



## MissMamma

arent babies stomachs like the size of a big pea when they first come out? So they dont need hardly any milk at all to satisfy them?


----------



## Dragonfly

indeed. It does process faster so they need fed more often and night time milk is the best which would explain why some babies just want food more and more at night. Metabolism is faster in breastfed babies from what I can see, william eats like a horse, poohs like mad and is still skinny. This is what helps with obesity not some magical thing. Guts are lined well and protected . :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

DF im learning that first hand now lol....Maddy eats and eats and poops all the time its crazy


----------



## Kellycool

Ya Ash was the same-he used to feed everry 2 hours (during the day) but then go 4/5 hours at night and everyone thought I was crazy feeding him so much but thats what he wanted and by 8 weeks he was sleeping through like 8 hours. He did carry on feeding every 2 hours during the day for like 9 months but hey, if it meant a good night's sleep then i really didnt mind!
You,as their mom, know best!!!

We have our names!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marinewife101

Well im back from the doctor =)..

1 cent and 50% effaced.. doc said could be any day.. as hes engaged and ready to go.. if not i go back next week for another check and than if he doesn't arrive 2 weeks from tomorrow (17th) ill be induced at 6am =)


----------



## Dragonfly

You feel like a cow and like your nipples will fall off but thats just the start . took me a while to start liking it to but it did get better :) sometimes people dont tell you these things and thats why people give up feeling they cant provide but its like that. Look what your growing to :) and its all your work! one of my greatest achievements anwyay.


----------



## Kellycool

Wow MW< very cool that things are happening for you!!! I have MW appt tomorrow, wonderif they would do a swwp if I asked..


----------



## marinewife101

What is everyone else dilated to?? I lose track haha

Kellycool anything for you? have u dilated or anything yet?

Dust ur way i know its ur time =)


----------



## marinewife101

Kellycool said:


> Wow MW< very cool that things are happening for you!!! I have MW appt tomorrow, wonderif they would do a swwp if I asked..

Im sure she would as mine does them from 38 weeks on =) ask ask askkkkk haha


----------



## pichi

we don't get checked to see how far we're dilated here :shrug: its intriguing really.

well, i got 2 lovely contractions while making the tea- hah great timing! wondering if ill get anymore...


----------



## Kellycool

marinewife101 said:


> What is everyone else dilated to?? I lose track haha
> 
> Kellycool anything for you? have u dilated or anything yet?
> 
> Dust ur way i know its ur time =)

Thanks hunni:hugs:

As Pichi mentioned, we don't get internals so have no idea but still really crampy so HOPING something is happening.. They usually only give sweeps at 41 weeks but think I am going to ask for one tomorrow-didn't work with Ashton but worth a shot:thumbup:


----------



## pichi

You might get offered a sweep kelly- you never know. I've been really quite crampy today too. Feeling very heavy too


----------



## Bartness

I havent been checked yet, but I hope to find out at my docs appoitment Friday. 

Been having what I assume is braxton hicks all day...and a little bit of cramping off and on.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont want to be checked but i dont think i am anything as I feel nothing.


----------



## Kellycool

pichi said:


> You might get offered a sweep kelly- you never know. I've been really quite crampy today too. Feeling very heavy too

Think I am just going to ask them for one-it's worth a try since I literally have a plane to catch!!! 

Pich I am feeling like you, really heavy and bump has dropped majorly in last 24 hours. Bubs still quiet but not worryingly. Plus I have had constant period pain cramp for a couple hours now.. Hope this is it for us.. Else I wonder who will be next?? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening all :hi:

Good luck for tomorrow Pixelle, I can't wait to read that your baby has arrived!

Bartness, have a :hugs: hun. My hypnobirthing teacher told me that when our bodies release endorphins, they cross over to the baby, so in effect, its not just you getting a bit of a pamper, its the baby too! I am always telling my hubby that Herbert wants a back massage and when I put it like that, he can never refuse :)

Kelly, you can't say you have your names and then not tell us what they are!!!! We are no closer to choosing ours, we are useless!

MW, glad to hear baby is ready for lift off!

AFM: Well I saw my MW today and baby is right down and engaged, which explains why I feel like I have been kicked in the foof. My bump is still really high though!

My whole tummy also felt really tender to the touch when she was feeling babies position. I told her and she said that could mean things are on the move, I have no idea if that really is a sign or not. Herbert had been a bit quiet all morning but when she went to listen to his/her heart beat, Herbert got stroppy and knocked it away, s/he obviously just fancied a lazy day!

So I left my appointment having been booked in for a sweep next Tuesday when I will be 40+6, I would have preferred one earlier to be honest but as I had my appointment at the children's centre today, it wasn't possible. Fingers crossed I wont need it! I have had some mild period type pains on and off all evening now, but I often get those so I am not going to make a song and dance about it. 

Anyone heard from Jo (FGS)? She has been having such strong symptoms lately that she could go at any time!

Good luck to all those who are getting 'signs'. I hope they turn into something constructive!

x


----------



## pichi

Kellycool said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> You might get offered a sweep kelly- you never know. I've been really quite crampy today too. Feeling very heavy too
> 
> Think I am just going to ask them for one-it's worth a try since I literally have a plane to catch!!!
> 
> Pich I am feeling like you, really heavy and bump has dropped majorly in last 24 hours. Bubs still quiet but not worryingly. Plus I have had constant period pain cramp for a couple hours now.. Hope this is it for us.. Else I wonder who will be next?? Hmmmmm....Click to expand...

i feel like the bump has dropped more in the past few days too and with it has come these contractions and heavy feeling and cramps... hope this means that it's not long till babies are here :D i think i lost a bit of my plug this morning too but i'm not 100% on that :blush:


----------



## Kellycool

Ooooooooohh, Jo, sounds all positive for you-sending loads of labour dust!!!!! Come no Herbert, time to get out of there


----------



## Cocobelle

Its about time our babies made their move!


----------



## anna matronic

I spoke to Jo last night and she was having pains I think i was half asleep lol but I remember saying it sounded positive :)

as for nappies and feeding evan is now feeding every 3 hours but is having 20 mons then a break then a bit more as be gets sleepy during feeds. All his nappies are poo ones cos he feeds so often. Also usually poos just after and during a feed lol xxx

yay for contractions pichi!!

Fab for all those getting effaced, dialated etc... Sorry o have read but can't remember who said what!!

Good luck tomorrow pixelle will keep an eye for updates can't wait to hear your bBu is here :hugs: xxxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey Pixelle, I was induced. Unfortunatly my induction didnt work, my body was too stubborn and lo was having a hard time, so I had a c section. dont be afraid, I was terrified too. Honestly if your worried about an epidural dont be, I was TERRIFIED of needles, but I asked the dr(im not spelling out his profession lol) not to show you the needle. The worst part for getting one was getting the topical numming stuff that nums the skin, then it just feels like pressure :) Good luck hun!!! :D and no matter what just think your getting your baby at the end of everything.


----------



## pichi

AM- I know. Something is happening but there just isn't regularity to them so I don't want to get my hopes up u____u

Hope FGS is ok...


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought I was in labour there for a while as i had a sore back, stomach etc turns out I needed a fart as I near blew up and now I am fine . I ate to much eek.


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay for all the babies thinking about making a move! 
I'm so excited about being Pixelle's buddy for her induction-will be charging my phone ready!
Today was taken up with MW appt, chores and then a trip to the assessment unit. I swear the MW I had today can't do BP! It has been back to normal since I finished work, up today, completely fine on the unit :dohh: Got to have a CTG though and mum heard the heartbeat again.
Been writing a list of things to get done each day so that I feel like I'm actually achieving something, otherwise I have no energy/inclination to do anything!


----------



## Pixelle

Just wanted to say, thank you to those who've wished me luck, given advice and support. I'd reply individually but still have things to get done so don't have the time...sorry! :flower: 

I know I haven't been on this thread long as I completely forgot about it for a while :lol: but the ladies here have been great! :hugs:

I've just had a lovely relaxing bath with some Lush products, so feeling calm at the moment. Trying to get OH to do his bag and change of clothes etc but he's being a pain! :lol:
Camera is charged and ready, phone too.

Pinklizzy....get ready for my texts! :lol: 

Good luck to everyone else having pains etc :dust:

This will be my last post until my baby is here! :D


----------



## anna matronic

Pixelle get loads of magazines and stuff cos or could be a bit of a long boring day. I know mine didn't work bit the hormones do take a while to kick in. I found it still went quickly Nd spent the day dozing and chatting and walking around :)

if things don't go to plan and u end up like me and bhb with it not working please don't worry or be upset about it. The main thing is lo gets here safe and sound xxxx


----------



## lolpants

GL Pixelle!!

lizzy - I shoulda been more productive during my Mat leave - Ive gotten onto a habit of doing nowt!! Baby will be shock to the system for me!! :haha:


and thanks everyone for the reassurance on the BF - hopefully I'll be ok!

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

Hemrhoids have flaired up, hurts to much to even walk right now.


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> Mind you dont pump to much you need the colostrum for baby and *milk supple shouldn't be pumped till past 3 months *of you intend to breastfeed. But as I said if it worked I would have had my baby a long time ago since I do it every day more than one with my son breastfeed which is the same as your pump. My milk will change after labour apparently. I got loads of it in when I was in hospital last time, was drowning william in it.

This isnt necessarily true - I pumped from day one with DD2 because I HAD TO as she was artificially fed, I am sure that this is not the only instance when it is required.



Bartness said:


> I got into a fight last night with my OH. I made the mistake of asking for a backrub, since my back was killing me....he hates giving backrubs and went off on a tangent about how all I ever do is ask for a backrub. Last night was the first time in months I asked for a backrub. So I ended up locking myself in the bedroom and crying myself to sleep. Im still pissed at him about it though, and my back STILL HURTS!

GAH - men, why are they so pants? I spent most of my contraction time (between 3am - 7am) last night and I mean STRONG contractions telling my OH to stop snoring!! Snoring FFS?!?!?! I'm in labour here you prick :p

Anyhoo, hope your back feels better :)



Kellycool said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone else dilated to?? I lose track haha
> 
> Kellycool anything for you? have u dilated or anything yet?
> 
> Dust ur way i know its ur time =)
> 
> Thanks hunni:hugs:
> 
> As Pichi mentioned, we don't get internals so have no idea but still really crampy so HOPING something is happening.. They usually only give sweeps at 41 weeks but think I am going to ask for one tomorrow-didn't work with Ashton but worth a shot:thumbup:Click to expand...

My MW told me that that dont sweep until 41 weeks either, especially with 2+ pregnancies but that she would discuss a 40 sweep with me at my 38 week appointment (Thursday). I do however have an appointment at the hospital for 39 + 9 for a "sweep and induction date". My MW said I didnt need to keep this but I'm thinking that I may do. Would it get me an induction date any sooner if I did, heavens forbid, go all the way over?



Cocobelle said:


> Evening all :hi:
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Pixelle, I can't wait to read that your baby has arrived!
> 
> Bartness, have a :hugs: hun. My hypnobirthing teacher told me that when our bodies release endorphins, they cross over to the baby, so in effect, its not just you getting a bit of a pamper, its the baby too! I am always telling my hubby that Herbert wants a back massage and when I put it like that, he can never refuse :)
> 
> Kelly, you can't say you have your names and then not tell us what they are!!!! We are no closer to choosing ours, we are useless!
> 
> MW, glad to hear baby is ready for lift off!
> 
> AFM: Well I saw my MW today and baby is right down and engaged, which explains why I feel like I have been kicked in the foof. My bump is still really high though!
> 
> My whole tummy also felt really tender to the touch when she was feeling babies position. I told her and she said that could mean things are on the move, I have no idea if that really is a sign or not. Herbert had been a bit quiet all morning but when she went to listen to his/her heart beat, Herbert got stroppy and knocked it away, s/he obviously just fancied a lazy day!
> 
> So I left my appointment having been booked in for a sweep next Tuesday when I will be 40+6, I would have preferred one earlier to be honest but as I had my appointment at the children's centre today, it wasn't possible. Fingers crossed I wont need it! I have had some mild period type pains on and off all evening now, but I often get those so I am not going to make a song and dance about it.
> 
> *Anyone heard from Jo (FGS)? She has been having such strong symptoms lately that she could go at any time!*
> Good luck to all those who are getting 'signs'. I hope they turn into something constructive!
> 
> x

I'm here :(

I cant actually beleive that I am here after the strong contractions I was having. 4 mins apart, pain mild - moderate but taking my breath away. I held off ringing the hospital as I thought I would wait and get DD2 to school and then go in - everything stopped at 7am and I have had nothing since!!

I am now paranoid that this means my body wont go the whole nine yards on its own and I am seriously pissed off :(

Weclome to the new babies (I think that there is only Maddox I have missed) :baby:

:hug: and labour vibes to those in need (would that be all of us ;))

Jo
xxx


----------



## chella

Happyhayley said:


> 37 Weeks today YAY for full term. Now just 2 more weeks till my c-section guh time goes by so slowly

Hope it all goes well xxx

Pixelle - good luck for u xxx

All the ladies who are havin signs shouldnt be long now xx

Right ladies if ne of u can giv me advice id appreciate it, my cousin went and put my nephews funeral on events page on facebook , which was a big shock as theres 2 friends who i didnt want there as i want to be with family and say goodbye in private, but ne way his gone and given them dates etc , so now i need to work out a way to say in a nice way that its private family and his close friends only funeral ??? ne ideas much needed , jus also if i dont make funeral if still in hopsital i dont want them there :( :growlmad:xx

Only had 1 glass of pineapple juice as gone off it abit and feel really sicky xx


----------



## bubbywings

Well tomorrow is the big day. I am being induced at 6 a.m. and I am a little nervous. I am dilated 2-3. Can anyone tell me what an epidural is like? Do you still feel pain at all? What about going to the bathroom?


----------



## forgodssake

chella said:


> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> 37 Weeks today YAY for full term. Now just 2 more weeks till my c-section guh time goes by so slowly
> 
> Hope it all goes well xxx
> 
> Pixelle - good luck for u xxx
> 
> All the ladies who are havin signs shouldnt be long now xx
> 
> Right ladies if ne of u can giv me advice id appreciate it, my cousin went and put my nephews funeral on events page on facebook , which was a big shock as theres 2 friends who i didnt want there as i want to be with family and say goodbye in private, but ne way his gone and given them dates etc , so now i need to work out a way to say in a nice way that its private family and his close friends only funeral ??? ne ideas much needed , jus also if i dont make funeral if still in hopsital i dont want them there :( :growlmad:xx
> 
> Only had 1 glass of pineapple juice as gone off it abit and feel really sicky xxClick to expand...

:hugs: - Were these friends close to your nephew? Is there any untoward reason why you dont want them there? They may just want to say goodbye too :(



bubbywings said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day. I am being induced at 6 a.m. and I am a little nervous. I am dilated 2-3. Can anyone tell me what an epidural is like? Do you still feel pain at all? What about going to the bathroom?

Think about have your teeth numbed and that "fat" feeling you get where you know someone is touching you but you cant actually feel it - thats how it makes your foof feel ;)

As long as you have the correct dosage you should feel any pain.

I cannot for the life of me remember what happened about the loo during labour :confused:

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Bartness

Good luck tomorrow bubbywings!


----------



## anna matronic

If u have an epidural you'll have a catheter fitted Cos you won't have any feeling down there!! I had a spinal block so not the same as an epi, but was numb from waist to toes, but could still feel them rooting around my belly!! I have heard with epi although no pain u can still feel pressure from baby and the urge to push xx

good luck :)


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, well im sure im in labour - on my due date too! Been having contractions every 3 mins now and they are lasting about 40-50 secs, my waters haven't broken yet though. Am just about to ring the hospital. Good luck to everyone going in today. Will update when i know more.

Good luck shannboc as well, just noticed you posted a thread saying you think your in labour. Good luck hope all goes well. xx


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls 

just a flying visit :hug: to one and all

home with Maddox now had a good 1st night at home, with him feeding at 9pm, 1am, and 5am, he feeds for about 40 mins at a time ish, hes now settled in his moses beside me while i catch up on over 350 emails!!!! wow!


Maddox Andrew David - 16:27 on 01.11.10, weighing 6lb7

here's a pic or 2 
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01757.jpg
https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01769.jpg


----------



## Betheney

Oh maddox is just adorable! Look at that angelic little face! Congrats again to you missy

The green eyed monster is out today now. I haven't really minded that everyone is going before me but now I mind! I get a pang of jealousy evertime I see a beautiful baby........

Anyway baby is in such a position that I can always find their foot, I spend so much time per day pushing it around and poking it and playing with it. Lol. Its my new favourite past time.


----------



## Dragonfly

To much to quote! EEEK! forgoodnesssake they recommend after 3 months not to say you cant do it before then. Never worked for me pumping I had no time for sitting there for ages with drips and praise anyone who has expressed as I know some exclusive express for their babies and work. Not easy work that. 

Missy congrats! 

bubbywings I had an epi and you dont feel anything down below there at all. Dosnt hurt. And you have a catheter which is handy as its the longest I didnt have to pee for when I had one in, GREAT! lol I was sad to see it come out after.


----------



## Kellycool

Morning ladies..

Chella, not sure hwat advice to give you sweetie, it's a tricky one..

Bubbywings, I had epidural due to being induced it feels great in terms of taking the pain away. I asked that they let it run out before I pushed though and I am glad I did that

Missy how gorgeous is your son!!!???

FGS< you must be so annoyed, I totally feel your pain.. 

Bartness, sorry about your bum-issues :-( Can you get cream?

SSmith, woo hoooo, how excited I am for you PLEASE keep us posted.

Good luck and labour dust to anyone about to meet their babbas!!!

AFM: was up until 1am with very sore contractions, defo lost some of my plug as it landed on the toilet seat when I stood up but it was see-through and no blood, but this morning after a pee'd and wiped there was blood. I was awoken this morning with a big cramp too but nothing regular since, just a dull back ache and period-like pains..

REALLY hope MW will do a sweep today or at least check cervix and see if I have been imagining things. I reckon some bribery is in order lol

xxx


----------



## pichi

Well I've been having that backache wave thing on and off since 3 this morn! So that's like 5 or 6 contractions which seem to be trying to regulate. 

Not getting my hopes up though


----------



## ShanandBoc

If you want someone to whinge to Pichi im your girl, ive been in pain like that since 1am this morning (15 hrs ago). Hope something is happening for you x


----------



## pichi

I just wish they'd hurry up n regulate. I feel like I'm getting stabbed in the back! lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies :hi:

:happydance:* Its my due day!!!!!!* :happydance:

But I am not expecting an ontime baby as apart from the odd very mild period type pain and my foof feeling like it has had a battering, NOTHING!! 

Congrats Hayley on being full term :wohoo:

Chella, I am sorry you are having a difficult time right now. Funerals can be such an emotive time. I don't know the ins and outs of your situation so don't feel I can offer any real advice however I will say that when we lost my darling dad, some of the funeral arrangements split the family in half and in the grand scheme of things, it wasn't worth it and my dad would have hated it. I hope you find some peace with what ever you decide to do :hugs:

Good luck bubbywings, I can't wait to hear your baby has arrived safe and well x

ssmith, how exciting for you that your baby has decided to turn up on time! Any chance of having a word with mine? Can't wait to hear your birth announcement x

Kelly, don't you dare queue jump me :rofl: Me first!!!!

Missy, Maddox is soooooo cute! You are a lucky mummy x

Jo, I don't know what to say, I think the only thing worse than having nothing happen, is having something keep turning into nothing day after day. Fingers crossed everything soon kicks off for you hun x

Bartness, over the counter creams are really great and take effect really quickly. Saves a trip to the doctors too!

Pichi, its all sounding promising hun x

AFM: Well I feel as if something should be happening, its my due day after all but Herbert seems quite happy where they are! Still it is only 9am, early days. Early days :haha:

Loads and loads of labour dust to all who need it (INCLUDING ME) :dust:


----------



## Kellycool

HAPPY DUE DATE JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really hope Herbert comes soon 

Pichi, Bartness, what ARE we going to do with these babies teasing us all the time!


----------



## Dragonfly

Happy due day! now it can be any day from now for you cocoa. 

They are drilling and hammering outside here at the guttering. Getting headache from it but has to be done. And darren has a flu I think so he is back in bed dying, man flu. If that where me I would be still up and about as I would have no choice. 

No signs here yet but still early for me.


----------



## chella

forgodssake said:


> chella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> 37 Weeks today YAY for full term. Now just 2 more weeks till my c-section guh time goes by so slowly
> 
> Hope it all goes well xxx
> 
> Pixelle - good luck for u xxx
> 
> All the ladies who are havin signs shouldnt be long now xx
> 
> Right ladies if ne of u can giv me advice id appreciate it, my cousin went and put my nephews funeral on events page on facebook , which was a big shock as theres 2 friends who i didnt want there as i want to be with family and say goodbye in private, but ne way his gone and given them dates etc , so now i need to work out a way to say in a nice way that its private family and his close friends only funeral ??? ne ideas much needed , jus also if i dont make funeral if still in hopsital i dont want them there :( :growlmad:xx
> 
> Only had 1 glass of pineapple juice as gone off it abit and feel really sicky xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: - Were these friends close to your nephew? Is there any untoward reason why you dont want them there? They may just want to say goodbye too :(
> 
> 
> 
> bubbywings said:
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow is the big day. I am being induced at 6 a.m. and I am a little nervous. I am dilated 2-3. Can anyone tell me what an epidural is like? Do you still feel pain at all? What about going to the bathroom?Click to expand...
> 
> Think about have your teeth numbed and that "fat" feeling you get where you know someone is touching you but you cant actually feel it - thats how it makes your foof feel ;)
> 
> As long as you have the correct dosage you should feel any pain.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me remember what happened about the loo during labour :confused:
> 
> GOOD LUCKClick to expand...

Hey ya ,

Fingers x things start movin for u, No they wasnt close met him a couple of times , but they dont even live in same town as their dwn here, their the type who like to be in on everything, but my mum etc really dont want them there for this one as theres 2 lil kids who were my nephew goin to be sayin goodbye to their dad so goin to be a tough day.


Hope all u ladies with teasing babies get goin soon and they regualate, wish i had some strong signs lol as nowts happenein :( xx


----------



## lolpants

bubbywings said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day. I am being induced at 6 a.m. and I am a little nervous. I am dilated 2-3.

Good luck Bubby - can't wait too hear your updates :hugs:



MissyMojo said:


> Maddox Andrew David - 16:27 on 01.11.10, weighing 6lb7
> ]

He is gorgeous - well done again hun xx



pichi said:


> Well I've been having that backache wave thing on and off since 3 this morn! So that's like 5 or 6 contractions which seem to be trying to regulate.
> 
> Not getting my hopes up though




ShanandBoc said:


> If you want someone to whinge to Pichi im your girl, ive been in pain like that since 1am this morning (15 hrs ago). Hope something is happening for you x




ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone, well im sure im in labour - on my due date too! x

Good luck too all 3 of you!! Could be a busy day or 2 for sparklers I feel!



Cocobelle said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> :happydance:* Its my due day!!!!!!* :happydance:
> 
> :

Happy EDD Coco!! as you said its still early so you never know!! :thumbup:

Chella - as others have said I dunno the ins and outs of who these 'friends' are - sometimes its easier too just bite your tongue for the sake of peace and making sure the funeral doesn't get overshadowed by bad feelings - If it was me I wouldn't say anything and then just blank them at the funeral, as if they weren't even there :flower:

FGS/Jo - sorry too hear your still going through this on and off stage - after I had my contractions the other night I can understand a bit more how frustrating it is :hugs:

Kelly - good too hear things are progressing - I know how desperately u need baby to be on time!

DF - Apart from the other night I have had no signs either - and Im due in 2 days!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

reminds me of William pregnancy 11 days later and i was still say there with nothing, even less than what i have now least I am getting braxton hicks with this one but they are same as always nothing to start anything.


----------



## pichi

ShanandBoc said:


> If you want someone to whinge to Pichi im your girl, ive been in pain like that since 1am this morning (15 hrs ago). Hope something is happening for you x

i hope something comes of your pains soon. i totally know how you feel!



Kellycool said:


> Morning ladies..
> 
> 
> AFM: was up until 1am with very sore contractions, defo lost some of my plug as it landed on the toilet seat when I stood up but it was see-through and no blood, but this morning after a pee'd and wiped there was blood. I was awoken this morning with a big cramp too but nothing regular since, just a dull back ache and period-like pains..
> 
> xxx

aw i hope those contractions get more frequent!



Cocobelle said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> :happydance:* Its my due day!!!!!!* :happydance:

happy due day :)

well, these back crampy things are still happening - not really timing them though. tempted to get my TENs machine on the go but i dont want to use it if i dont need to if that makes sense?:dohh:
trying to get hold of the midwife to get the number for the birthing unit im meant to be going to. i was meant to get the number at my 36w appt but she forgot.

39 weeks for me today :happydance:


----------



## chella

i want cramps, and all the works lol pass some over girls plzzzz xxx


----------



## pichi

you can have some of these back pains - feel like someone's stabbing me really quite hard in the back and it throbs...then i get the same again in the front lol i only started getting pains like this about 3 days ago? so chella you may not be too far off :D

think ill go for a biiiig big walk to see if i can get things going


----------



## GossipGirly

pichi it really sounds like this could be it for you :hugs: sounds like my contractions x


----------



## MissyMojo

hope things start regulating for u pichi - i didnt regulate til my waters went - in front of a bunch of kids whod just nocked trick or treatin - they got both!!!!

he's now pee'd all over daddy!!! - i did warn daddy to cover his winky first lol,

hes had more feeds 9am then 12noon, hes now back in his moses sleeping perfectly, 

trying to upload all the pics and vids to FB and catch up with all the kind messages and comments - will try and peice together birth story in the next day or so xxx


----------



## chella

pichi said:


> you can have some of these back pains - feel like someone's stabbing me really quite hard in the back and it throbs...then i get the same again in the front lol i only started getting pains like this about 3 days ago? so chella you may not be too far off :D
> 
> think ill go for a biiiig big walk to see if i can get things going

Oooooooooooooooo i hope so, my ribs feel like their goin to snap lol, last nite well i thought she was tryin to come out thru my stomach as a massive foot, hand or knee jus poked right out and moved down lol like bein in a horror film xx



MissyMojo said:


> hope things start regulating for u pichi - i didnt regulate til my waters went - in front of a bunch of kids whod just nocked trick or treatin - they got both!!!!
> 
> he's now pee'd all over daddy!!! - i did warn daddy to cover his winky first lol,
> 
> hes had more feeds 9am then 12noon, hes now back in his moses sleeping perfectly,
> 
> trying to upload all the pics and vids to FB and catch up with all the kind messages and comments - will try and peice together birth story in the next day or so xxx

Oh wow bet that shocked the kids lol. bless him, my 2nd had a pee all over the consultant when he came to examine him makes ya laugh. look forward to ur birth story xxx


----------



## pichi

Heh little sprinkler system missy :haha:

I hope this is it GG. Really cold here today so I am having a wee bouncy bouncy on my ball and playing xbox :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I am probably about to share a bit of too much information, but if I can't talk to you ladies - who can I talk to? :haha:

So last night OH and I DTD. Afterwards I went to clean up and I was bleeding! I wasn't sure if that was ok or not, so called L&D and they gave me some other stuff to look out for but probably just irritated my cervix. The bleeding continued for a while, but it was mixed with mucous-y looking stuff, so figure maybe some of my plug or something? Anyhow, I am hoping that means something promising for me tbh. I feel as if I am going to be pregnant forever! I tell ya, having gone in to labor at 38+1 with Joseph I am in completely uncharted territory. I have no frickin idea what my body is trying to do!

I have my 39 week MW appt at 10:30 today, so I suppose we will see if I have made any progress or not. Hoping to atleast have made it to 4 cm dilation! That would be nice. I will be completely bummed if she says I am still at a 3. :|


----------



## MissyMojo

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-m-d-man-maddox-andrew-david.html#post7579195


----------



## lolpants

GL Silas!! :dust:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

SilasLove said:


> I am probably about to share a bit of too much information, but if I can't talk to you ladies - who can I talk to? :haha:
> 
> So last night OH and I DTD. Afterwards I went to clean up and I was bleeding! I wasn't sure if that was ok or not, so called L&D and they gave me some other stuff to look out for but probably just irritated my cervix. The bleeding continued for a while, but it was mixed with mucous-y looking stuff, so figure maybe some of my plug or something? Anyhow, I am hoping that means something promising for me tbh. I feel as if I am going to be pregnant forever! I tell ya, having gone in to labor at 38+1 with Joseph I am in completely uncharted territory. I have no frickin idea what my body is trying to do!
> 
> I have my 39 week MW appt at 10:30 today, so I suppose we will see if I have made any progress or not. Hoping to atleast have made it to 4 cm dilation! That would be nice. I will be completely bummed if she says I am still at a 3. :|

Your plug is green and your show is bloody mucas thats . So your on your way!


----------



## pichi

hmmm... i seem to be getting a fair amount of discharge like that.. maybe it's my plug :shrug: who knows.

back pains are still coming and going -sigh- i'm not timing them though, just getting used to them haha :blush:

*bounces away on her ball* i feel like a child on this thing :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no way of blowing my ball up I had a hard time last time and my dad had to birng it to work one day only he is retired now so its flattened in my spare room. I have nothing happening at all here i rather it all happen all of a sudden than last out for days so that I shall be grateful for.


----------



## pichi

i had an electric pump to inflate this thing but it wasn't working so i had to blow it up with a little adaptor and manually :rofl: what a sight!


----------



## pinklizzy

Amazing birth story Missy! Maddox is so gorgeous! 
Good luck Silas and hope things start moving on for you Pichi.
I've been a rubbish text buddy to Pixelle! Had to take my silly puppy into work after she pinched and swallowed a paracetamol, now she's been sick, had bloods taken and has to be given oral antidote every 4 hours for the next 3 days! :dohh:
Have updated Pixelle's thread now though after missing a text when I was in the surgery.


----------



## Bartness

Didnt sleep with crap last night. I was up from 10pm till 1 am, slept till about 230 and have been up since. I've had to break into the coffee to help me wake up for work this morning. Hope I can stay awake all day. 

Thanks for the advice ladies, I have been using an over the counter cream, and it seems to help for a little bit at a time anyway. 

Missy, Maddox is a total cutie pie! 

Good luck to all you ladies in labor today!


----------



## marinewife101

Yay to everyone in pain hoping it leads to something soon!!

Good luck on the induction today pixelle

as well as everyone else with babies already here or on there way..

Loving the birth story =) Missy

AFM- very sore down south some contractions on and off.. doctor thinks he will make an appearance before my induction on the 17th if not 6am on the 17th will be the day.. ive been having load of mucus discharge doc days its because im dilated some already...

Today im also FULL TERM yippy..

Congrats to all who made it to full term as well as made it to there due dates =)


----------



## pinklizzy

Pixelle (Kelly) has just text to say she's had a second lot of gel and her waters have been broken! She's 3cm dilated and off to a labour room now! :happydance:
Hopefully baby will be making an appearance soon.


----------



## Dragonfly

ahhh its all happening so fast in here! when will it be my turn I wonder? its making me nervous I must say and kinda excited to.


----------



## Happyhayley

Still getting that aching feeling between my legs. I also feel like I have to pee even when I've only just gone pee a few minutes before. But no mucus or cramps or anything like that.


----------



## Dragonfly

iI have that to hayley and its sore to walk when i have been sat a while. I use darrens crutches sometimes its that bad. Its like being kicked in there but also have had my bladder crushed where i near peed myself.


----------



## GossipGirly

I didnt have the gel stuff I had the syntocyn drip, I wonder if its just hospital preference? 

here is a pic of my girl getting fed up with all of our feeding problems

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/libby.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

Missy your birthstory just had me in tears.. Ah so emtional and it is just such a miracle these little beings we bring into the world.. Congrats again sweetie!!

GG< she is soooooo cute oh my word I want to cuddle her!

Hope everyone else is ok..

Had midwife appointment. Baby is only 1/5th engaged but I take it as a good sign as I know most second babies dont engage until labour. Ashton also never engaged until labour. Measuring 41 weeks.. I asked for a sweep but she said they are not allowed to do them but then she so so so kindly offered to come in early on Fri (when nobody else there yet) and do one for me herself! She said it sounded like my plug has gone and that all the cramps etc are a good thing and even though a swwp didnt work with Ashton, there is more chance it would work with my second baby. Then, I was very surprised but she also said between her and I, I should try castor oil which she is totally not supposed to suggest but that she personally knows loads of people who use it and it DOES work... I dont think I am going to as no matter what i dont want even the slightest chance of hurting my baby but she was really cool about everything-she's new there so the first time I had seen her and i felt like I wasnt rushed for once 

Had curry last night whilst bouncing on my ball, have done more nipple stimulation, considering trying acupuncture... hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Dragonfly

I have midwife tomorrow only I forgot to ring ahead and say I was coming so dont know if i can go and i dont want to go if its that cheeky bitch that was in my house last week. I maybe can make a docs app instead i think. I just cant be arsed with confrontation of medical profession who clearly have heads up asses and insult me. I think will make a docs app before friday. my next hospital app is 17th when and if i go over due so its not to far i think one docs app and i will be grand.


----------



## anna matronic

GossipGirly said:


> I didnt have the gel stuff I had the syntocyn drip, I wonder if its just hospital preference?
> 
> here is a pic of my girl getting fed up with all of our feeding problems
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/libby.jpg

cos you were dialted and tour waters had gone you go straight on to the drip. The gel pessary is to get you dialted Nd shorten cervix so waters can be broken, then the drip is given :)

I just had the gel cos I wasn't dialted. But as we know it didn't work :haha:

hi to everyone, will pop on tonight to catch up on laptop xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Well, back from my 39 week appointment. I am 4 cm dilated :happydance:. But I am also finding it really hard to be over excited just because I am VERRRRY achey and sore. Its been like that since last night. Also, EVERYtime LO moves I feel as if I am being stabbed. It just hurts! :nope:

I am exhausted as well, so about to go take a nap. Which I NEVER do, lol. But I am just done for today! As well as my back is starting to ache a bit ..

Oh, also, MW thinks i'll go in the next day or so. She said of course she can't be 100% sure but it looks promising. So cheers to that! :thumbup:


----------



## sparky32

Huge congratulations to all the new arrivals, loving the pictures!!!

I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I got my:bfp: today and i'm so delightd. Grace has given me a beautiful gift right before her official due date. Hopefully one day i will post a picture of my beautiful bundle of joy. Lets hear of more perfect little ones being born xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, congrats on your BFP Sparky! :hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Massive congratulations Sparky! :hugs: and :kiss: to Grace, what a lovely present she has given her mummy xx


----------



## Cocobelle

sparky32 said:


> Huge congratulations to all the new arrivals, loving the pictures!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I got my:bfp: today and i'm so delightd. Grace has given me a beautiful gift right before her official due date. Hopefully one day i will post a picture of my beautiful bundle of joy. Lets hear of more perfect little ones being born xxx

This is the most fantastic news!! We all thought of little Grace as we went into November. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and cant wait to see pictures of your little bundle in 8 months time!

xxx


----------



## pichi

oh my god GG! she is so cute!!! i just want to give her cuddles too! lol

4cm dilated Silas. woohoo :D

well, my contractions have done a runner - i'm wondering if they'll start up again tonight like they did last night. my bump is constantly hard now

congrats on the :bfp: sparky x


----------



## anna matronic

Sparky that is the most wonderful news :) congratulations and please stay in touch here so we can see how u are doing :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Really quick update, Herbert had such a lazy day today that by 1pm I was worried enough to pop in for monitoring. Herbs was fine and as soon as I got on the monitor kicked and bopped about quite happily. Phew! 

But my consultant is twitchy and has requested that I go in this evening for an induction either tonight or tomorrow. I am crapping myself to be honest but hey-ho, if its for the best then so be it! Keep your fingers crossed girls!

Ooh Little Mermaid will be doing my updates


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo good luck coco xx


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> 37 Weeks today YAY for full term. Now just 2 more weeks till my c-section guh time goes by so slowly

Congrats on being Full Term! :hugs:



anna matronic said:


> Lol, I never leaked milk once in my pregnancy. Manu women don't so don't worry as I have plenty of milk now :)

I never leaked with Jace and I am not leaking now. If I squeeze them, I get some out! :haha:



marinewife101 said:


> What is everyone else dilated to?? I lose track haha

I am at a 1 now! :thumbup: I was a t a 1/2 cm last Monday and got checked this past Monday and am at a 1! :D



Bartness said:


> Hemrhoids have flaired up, hurts to much to even walk right now.

OMG Mine are too!!! I have my cream but it hurts to even wipe and put it on! :(



MissyMojo said:


> Hey girls
> 
> just a flying visit :hug: to one and all
> 
> home with Maddox now had a good 1st night at home, with him feeding at 9pm, 1am, and 5am, he feeds for about 40 mins at a time ish, hes now settled in his moses beside me while i catch up on over 350 emails!!!! wow!
> 
> 
> Maddox Andrew David - 16:27 on 01.11.10, weighing 6lb7
> 
> here's a pic or 2
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01757.jpg
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/Maddox%20Andrew%20David/DSC01769.jpg

SUCH A CUTIE!!! Congrats once again!!! :hugs:



Kellycool said:


> Morning ladies..
> AFM: was up until 1am with very sore contractions, defo lost some of my plug as it landed on the toilet seat when I stood up but it was see-through and no blood, but this morning after a pee'd and wiped there was blood. I was awoken this morning with a big cramp too but nothing regular since, just a dull back ache and period-like pains..
> 
> REALLY hope MW will do a sweep today or at least check cervix and see if I have been imagining things. I reckon some bribery is in order lol
> 
> xxx

FXed this is a start of something for you! :hugs:



pichi said:


> Well I've been having that backache wave thing on and off since 3 this morn! So that's like 5 or 6 contractions which seem to be trying to regulate.
> 
> Not getting my hopes up though

GL Hon! I hope this is a start!!! :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> :happydance:* Its my due day!!!!!!* :happydance:
> 
> But I am not expecting an ontime baby as apart from the odd very mild period type pain and my foof feeling like it has had a battering, NOTHING!!
> 
> AFM: Well I feel as if something should be happening, its my due day after all but Herbert seems quite happy where they are! Still it is only 9am, early days. Early days :haha:
> 
> Loads and loads of labour dust to all who need it (INCLUDING ME) :dust:

Happy Due Date! :hugs: :dust:



MissyMojo said:


> hope things start regulating for u pichi - i didnt regulate til my waters went - in front of a bunch of kids whod just nocked trick or treatin - they got both!!!!
> 
> he's now pee'd all over daddy!!! - i did warn daddy to cover his winky first lol,
> 
> hes had more feeds 9am then 12noon, hes now back in his moses sleeping perfectly,
> 
> trying to upload all the pics and vids to FB and catch up with all the kind messages and comments - will try and peice together birth story in the next day or so xxx

:haha: Poor daddy! :lol:



pinklizzy said:


> Pixelle (Kelly) has just text to say she's had a second lot of gel and her waters have been broken! She's 3cm dilated and off to a labour room now! :happydance:
> Hopefully baby will be making an appearance soon.

:yipee: GL Pixelle!!! :hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> I didnt have the gel stuff I had the syntocyn drip, I wonder if its just hospital preference?
> 
> here is a pic of my girl getting fed up with all of our feeding problems
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/libby.jpg

She is so darn CUTE!!! :kiss:



SilasLove said:


> Well, back from my 39 week appointment. I am 4 cm dilated :happydance:. But I am also finding it really hard to be over excited just because I am VERRRRY achey and sore. Its been like that since last night. Also, EVERYtime LO moves I feel as if I am being stabbed. It just hurts! :nope:
> 
> I am exhausted as well, so about to go take a nap. Which I NEVER do, lol. But I am just done for today! As well as my back is starting to ache a bit ..
> 
> Oh, also, MW thinks i'll go in the next day or so. She said of course she can't be 100% sure but it looks promising. So cheers to that! :thumbup:

:yipee: 4 cm!!! I bet you go into full blown labor before the weekend! :D



sparky32 said:


> Huge congratulations to all the new arrivals, loving the pictures!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I got my:bfp: today and i'm so delightd. Grace has given me a beautiful gift right before her official due date. Hopefully one day i will post a picture of my beautiful bundle of joy. Lets hear of more perfect little ones being born xxx

FANTASTIC News!!! :hugs: :yipee: Congratulations Hon! :kiss:



pichi said:


> oh my god GG! she is so cute!!! i just want to give her cuddles too! lol
> 
> 4cm dilated Silas. woohoo :D
> 
> well, my contractions have done a runner - i'm wondering if they'll start up again tonight like they did last night. my bump is constantly hard now
> 
> congrats on the :bfp: sparky x

Come on LO! Mommy is ready for something to happen! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Cocobelle said:


> Really quick update, Herbert had such a lazy day today that by 1pm I was worried enough to pop in for monitoring. Herbs was fine and as soon as I got on the monitor kicked and bopped about quite happily. Phew!
> 
> But my consultant is twitchy and has requested that I go in this evening for an induction either tonight or tomorrow. I am crapping myself to be honest but hey-ho, if its for the best then so be it! Keep your fingers crossed girls!
> 
> Ooh Little Mermaid will be doing my updates

:yipee: :happydance: GL Hon!!!! :happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## pichi

haha too right i am! majm! i'm becoming impatient ¬____¬ come on with the contractions - i'm ready for ya!! lol *runs about like an idiot*

sparky, i have just realised you're from Dundee - i literally live 10/15mins drive from dundee (Forfar) haha


ooo coco! you might get to meet your little one sooner than you thought :D:D


----------



## pinklizzy

Come on Herbert! Can't wait to see the updates Coco xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Sparky congrats! cant wait to see end result probably spring you would be due or summer? let us know now. 

Silas! 4cm defo not long now. I have feck all and getting jealous of all you lot even though i am part dreading it all these cute babies!


----------



## majm1241

AFM, I went to my Specialist today for the Follow Up for the Fluid around Bryelle's heart. The fluid is GONE!!!!!!! :yipee: SUCH a relief!!!! :cry: <<< Happy Tears!!! She is getting so big and weighs 5 1/2 lbs. :kiss: She is so Beautiful and I cannot WAIT to love on her and give her kisses and hugs and dress her up! :happydance:


----------



## Kellycool

April that is so awesome!

Congrats Sparky 

Jo OMG, why when how? Why they inducing you if everything is ok? So excited for you sweets!!!


----------



## bubbywings

Hey ladies. My induction began at 7am. I am still in labor. I got my epidural at 1:15 and was at 5 cm. I am now. 6 and it is 3:48PM. Feeling only pressure. Sorry so choppy. Will update soon.


----------



## sparky32

pichi said:


> sparky, i have just realised you're from Dundee - i literally live 10/15mins drive from dundee (Forfar) haha

Gosh, how bizzare is that, all this time and you were just up the road! My friends live in Forfar and so does my little brother, all live beside the loch!



Cocobelle said:


> sparky32 said:
> 
> 
> Huge congratulations to all the new arrivals, loving the pictures!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I got my:bfp: today and i'm so delightd. Grace has given me a beautiful gift right before her official due date. Hopefully one day i will post a picture of my beautiful bundle of joy. Lets hear of more perfect little ones being born xxx
> 
> This is the most fantastic news!! We all thought of little Grace as we went into November. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and cant wait to see pictures of your little bundle in 8 months time!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much, that means so much xx

Thank you ladies, i will most definitely keep you all updated. Looks like i'll be due in the summer around about my others daughter birthday! and a month after Grace's. I just hope Grace is looking after this baby beanie and keeps it safe in my tummy.

xxxxx


----------



## chella

sparky32 said:


> Huge congratulations to all the new arrivals, loving the pictures!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I got my:bfp: today and i'm so delightd. Grace has given me a beautiful gift right before her official due date. Hopefully one day i will post a picture of my beautiful bundle of joy. Lets hear of more perfect little ones being born xxx

Yayyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:congratulations sparky that is fantastic news xxx



Cocobelle said:


> Really quick update, Herbert had such a lazy day today that by 1pm I was worried enough to pop in for monitoring. Herbs was fine and as soon as I got on the monitor kicked and bopped about quite happily. Phew!
> 
> But my consultant is twitchy and has requested that I go in this evening for an induction either tonight or tomorrow. I am crapping myself to be honest but hey-ho, if its for the best then so be it! Keep your fingers crossed girls!
> 
> Ooh Little Mermaid will be doing my updates

Oh wow so u may meet bubba soon , keep us posted xx



bubbywings said:


> Hey ladies. My induction began at 7am. I am still in labor. I got my epidural at 1:15 and was at 5 cm. I am now. 6 and it is 3:48PM. Feeling only pressure. Sorry so choppy. Will update soon.

Not long now bubbywings xxx

Had few like period pains and even heavier today , looks like these sparklers are tryin to come quick xxx
Silas - all the best xxx

And hope all u other girls are all ok and hopefully not to long now xxx


----------



## pichi

there's just going to be a big bundle of sparklers popping out at once i think! lol


----------



## chella

lol yer all in one week x


----------



## majm1241

Pichi, I'll have fun updating the first page! :happydance:

Chella, GL and I hope this is the start of it for you too! :hugs:

GL Bubbywings! :hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

Wow all want to come early haha =)

gl on the inductions everyone

and sparky congrats thats amazing =)..

Hopefully everyone starts laboring woohooo =) 

AFM- did a few squats and been having period cramping and charlie horses in my upper thigh where it connects to my hip OWWW..


----------



## Happyhayley

Congrats to Sparky!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: &#8626;
Just popping in to update u all on cocobelle.&#8626;She has had some gel, so as she said its now a waiting game. She has sent DH home for now; as she want to try and get some sleep. If no action then she will be given more gel in 6hrs. Here's hoping she gets some rest, and is ready in the morning for her chilled out birthing experience!&#8626;
I will update with more news soon. &#8626;
Im so proud of my bestie, and cant wait to meet the newest member of our family. X


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yay Cocobelle all the best


----------



## ShanandBoc

Aww Sparky am so damn happy for you.....:) Will keep an eye on your progress. You must be over the moon xoxoxo


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well im in the early stages of labour...been getting contractions (although erratic) for over 30 hours now :(

Lost my plug this morning too eek!


----------



## Bartness

So I was looking through Jaxon's clothes trying to decide what to bring him home in. Ended up deciding on one newborn outfit (hand me down from his cousin Blake), and a 0-3 month outfit. I went to go show my OH, and he said "I dont care". So now I feel like crying, and he has left me wondering if he really wants this or if he'll take off after Jaxon is born. Maybe I'm being irrational, with hormones and what not, but I cant help but think this when he takes no interest at all in what we take Jaxon home in.

OOH! Congrats to all you ladies in labor! Good luck, cant wait to here that your babies are here. Also congrats to Sparky!


----------



## majm1241

GL Coco & Shan!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Bartness, :( I'm sorry Hon! :hugs: I HATE when Mark says "I don't care!" Pisses me Off! :gun:


----------



## Happyhayley

Sorry Bartness. I think men just don't feel like we do. My husband tries but sometimes he says "All your baby stuff is really boring for me" so I think sometimes even though they love us and the babies Men are just different.


----------



## bubbywings

bubbywings said:


> Hey ladies. My induction began at 7am. I am still in labor. I got my epidural at 1:15 and was at 5 cm. I am now. 6 and it is 3:48PM. Feeling only pressure. Sorry so choppy. Will update soon.


I had my little pumpkin at 4:39 PM. He was delivered in 3 contractions. He is 8lbs. 12 oz. and 20 &3/4 in. 

Grayson Jude is my perfect angel. I will do a bitrh story soon.


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations Hon!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats Bubbywings xxx


----------



## lolpants

Congratulations Bubby!! and Sparky!! :happydance:

GL too Coco, Shan, Silas & Pixelle who are all on the journey :dust: and those of you who are getting signs at least!!

Fab news re the fluid Majm!!

:happydance: on reaching full term MarineWife!

Chella - you updated same time as me earlier - and reading what you wrote I'd say you need too be honest and tell them it is a family only service and your cousin made a mistake by making it look like public event - thank them for their support and hopefully they will understand :flower: :hugs:

Bartness - Im sorry your OH is being mean - he is prob just nervous and taking it out on you?

AFM - I can't sleep due too OH's snoring :grr: Got midwife appt in just under 4 hrs so I just as well stay up now!
Shattered!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

bubbywings said:


> bubbywings said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. My induction began at 7am. I am still in labor. I got my epidural at 1:15 and was at 5 cm. I am now. 6 and it is 3:48PM. Feeling only pressure. Sorry so choppy. Will update soon.
> 
> 
> I had my little pumpkin at 4:39 PM. He was delivered in 3 contractions. He is 8lbs. 12 oz. and 20 &3/4 in.
> 
> Grayson Jude is my perfect angel. I will do a bitrh story soon.Click to expand...

just 3? how long did it last? congrats! 


nothing to report here other than going back to bed after i get william ready as darren has a hospital app in Belfast and thats a bit away so they shall be away for a few hours. I need to catch up on sleep! and I bet i get none.


----------



## Betheney

Congrats bubby!!! The babies really are coming in fast now!

I had my anti-natal check up today and when I asked has the baby fully engaged because last time she said it only had a little bit sticking out but that the head was fixed in there, he said the head is indeed fixed but he can't really say if it is fully engaged without doing an internal at the same time and internals aren't done here (or at my clinic anyway) until 40+ weeks..... So I guess im back to just waiting around, I have been having lots of period type pains so lets cross our fingers it's not far off. 

Love


----------



## pinklizzy

Congrats Bubbywings!
Pixelle had her beautiful baby boy at 10.19pm last night, weighing 7lb 1 oz. She did so well, coping with just gas and air. Massive congrats to her and her OH and thanks for letting me share it with you as your text buddy! :cloud9:


----------



## Mei190

Well I had my first set of false labor contractions the night before last. And it wasn't pleasant to say the least! I was going hot/cold, shaking, with terrible cramping pains and vomitting. Went to hospital after 4-5 hours of it and was told it was either false or early labor. Seeing as the contractions stopped yesterday it would be false labor. 

Didn't have time to read all the thread as I am still not feeling too good. Congrats to the girls who have had their babies xx


----------



## pichi

Congrats to all the mummies of the sparklers born recently :) we're on a roll!My contractions have stopped, grrr :dohh: hope she decides to start up again today and make them regular this time. I can feel the little monkey now tickling my hip hahaHope everyone is doing well and good luck to all those who are experiencing labour pains - hope they turn into a little sparkler soon :)


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats to all the new mums and dads and good luck to everyone experiencing pains!!!

AFM due today no signs or anything so looks like willbe a sweep for me on Monday.

Little monkey!!!!


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats on the BFP Saprky.


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Congrats Pixelle!! and thanks for keeping us up to date Lizzy!

Pichi I bet your going nuts!! :brat: You really are going through it! 

AFM Im leaving for MW now - just noticed my ticker is 100%% Yey!!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Dam it wheres mine! I dont think my body is getting ready at all I can see this going the same way as last time well over due and induced. Last time I had two false labours which by this stage this time nothing! I dont want baby to come out early just some signs that I will go into natural labour would be nice. I had some a while ago now none.


----------



## pichi

I only started getting these weird aches n pains about 5days ago so there is still hope for you DF :) they just seem to be building really slowly - which isn't fun


----------



## Dragonfly

No I dont want that type of labour i hope mother nature has one planned for me I get sore go to hospital and pop it out and come home few hours later. I think after last time she owes me one! she soooo owes me a pleasant labour I have been trying really hard and all this past 21 months taking my son out in to nature and loving nature as always , its the least she can do after that farce labour with William. And if she gives me a labour from hell I am going to cut down a tree! mwahahahaha!


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Pixelle!!!!! 

Jo, hope you are handling and getting the calm birth you were so prepared for-excited to hear if Herbert is a boy/girl 

Jo (FGS) how are you hunni?

Any more dilation news for anyone?
Have sweep booked for tomorrow, a bit nervous really that a) she tells me cervix is still closed etc and b) it doesnt work..


----------



## pichi

i don't have a midwife appt till i'm 40+1 so i don't really know what they do then? :shrug: no clue what i'm dialated to if i have at all!

the back pains are slowly coming back - is this going to be regular this time though ¬_____¬

good luck with your sweep tomorrow Kelly xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cocobelle update:

Quiet nite. Had some contractions, but they seemed to have passed now. No more gel as yet, not dilated, and now waiting to be seen by the consultant. More news later x


----------



## lolpants

well just back from my last ever pre baby MW appt - everything is fine - baby has dropped and is right down - no internal offered but MW reckons I defo won't make it too my next hospital appt which is on the 15th!
Horrible journey there and back though - had too walk as OH has car and it is chucking it down - umbrella broke on way as so windy too - was hard walking with weight of baby alone - but then add soaking wet jeans etc!! :grr: and then I was waiting nearly hr too see her so was all damp and hot - knowing I had too face the way back!! Just horrible! :cry:

GL for in the morning Kelly - who knows if it does work u may have the 1st due date baby of the month!! :happydance:

Hoping this is it for you now Pichi!! 

Lol xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cocobelle update: now 3cm dilated, no more gel req just waiting to be transferred to labour ward! x


:happydance: Herbert will be here soon!! :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

LittleMermaid said:


> Cocobelle update: now 3cm dilated, no more gel req just waiting to be transferred to labour ward! x
> 
> 
> :happydance: Herbert will be here soon!! :happydance:

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:

Yey thanks again!!

GL Coco!!

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

GL JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY  Thans for the updates xxx

Ah no Lol, sounds a nightmare but at least you are home now and can relax.. Did MW say why she doesnt think you will make it till the 15th? Just interested as my mW's offer no 'prediction' so to speak.. 

xx


----------



## pichi

mine's didn't offer a prediction either Kelly ¬___¬ all she said was that baby was engaged at 38 weeks and that she thinks i'm looking at a 7lb 8- 8lb baby if was to go over :shrug: could be TOTALLY wrong with that one though! haha

lolpants: just relax and get some rest :D


----------



## lolpants

I think it was based on baby dropping so far down since last appt :shrug: - she said that my measurements were less cos of this too and that she couldn't even feel head it was so low down! (explains the pressure when I get up I guess!)
My MW is a very 'in and out' person - this is prob the only thing she has ever said to me that wasn't the routine, BP, Urine, measure, heartbeat, bye! 
She could be wrong OFC! But don't wanna go past 15th if I can help it!

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Well I hope she is right Lol!!
Pich they dont tell me anything I swear-they always just feel my tummy and then say 'how big was your last baby' and then when I say 9lbs they all do the same mmmmm, which I assume means they think I have a galute on the way hahaha


----------



## pichi

i have no clue as to how big peanut must be. i think she won't be too big as my bump isn't on the massive side - but saying that she could still come out as a 10lb-er! (here's hoping she's not though)

at my last appt they didn't measure my fundal height either - just said that she felt like a Term baby :shrug: she's measuring 1 week behind so... ach i don't know. got to stop speculating! lol


----------



## Kellycool

Hahaha, how else are we meant to pass the time  I'm sure our bodies wouldnt give us more than we could cope with but still, here's hoping for regular, not too big babbas xx


----------



## MissMamma

I'm quite glad my mw hasnt guessed at how big lumpy will be...if i got told i was having a big baby i would panicking and if i got told she was small i would hate for her to turn out massive!

they do say your body wont give you a baby thats too big for you but i've herad of 12lb babies being born :shock: i'd rather not know, if she's gna split me in half i dont want to think about it for now :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> nothing to report here other than going back to bed after i get william ready as darren has a hospital app in Belfast and thats a bit away so they shall be away for a few hours. I need to catch up on sleep! and I bet i get none.

I hope you get some sleep Hon! :hugs:



Betheney said:


> Congrats bubby!!! The babies really are coming in fast now!
> 
> I had my anti-natal check up today and when I asked has the baby fully engaged because last time she said it only had a little bit sticking out but that the head was fixed in there, he said the head is indeed fixed but he can't really say if it is fully engaged without doing an internal at the same time and internals aren't done here (or at my clinic anyway) until 40+ weeks..... So I guess im back to just waiting around, I have been having lots of period type pains so lets cross our fingers it's not far off.
> 
> Love

Why won't they give you ladies internals???



pinklizzy said:


> Congrats Bubbywings!
> Pixelle had her beautiful baby boy at 10.19pm last night, weighing 7lb 1 oz. She did so well, coping with just gas and air. Massive congrats to her and her OH and thanks for letting me share it with you as your text buddy! :cloud9:

FANTASTIC!!! Congrats Pixelle!!! :hugs: Thank you PL for updating us! :hugs:



Mei190 said:


> Well I had my first set of false labor contractions the night before last. And it wasn't pleasant to say the least! I was going hot/cold, shaking, with terrible cramping pains and vomitting. Went to hospital after 4-5 hours of it and was told it was either false or early labor. Seeing as the contractions stopped yesterday it would be false labor.
> 
> Didn't have time to read all the thread as I am still not feeling too good. Congrats to the girls who have had their babies xx

I hope the false goes away and the real ones start up for you hon! :hugs:



pichi said:


> Congrats to all the mummies of the sparklers born recently :) we're on a roll!My contractions have stopped, grrr :dohh: hope she decides to start up again today and make them regular this time. I can feel the little monkey now tickling my hip hahaHope everyone is doing well and good luck to all those who are experiencing labour pains - hope they turn into a little sparkler soon :)

Well, she is just totally playing with you! :lol: I hope they start up and stay and end up with an announcement stating that she is here! :hugs:



weezyweu said:


> Congrats to all the new mums and dads and good luck to everyone experiencing pains!!!
> 
> AFM due today no signs or anything so looks like willbe a sweep for me on Monday.
> 
> Little monkey!!!!

GL on the Sweep Love! :hugs:



lolpants said:


> :happydance: Congrats Pixelle!! and thanks for keeping us up to date Lizzy!
> 
> Pichi I bet your going nuts!! :brat: You really are going through it!
> 
> AFM Im leaving for MW now - just noticed my ticker is 100%% Yey!!! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

:yipee: for 100%



Dragonfly said:


> No I dont want that type of labour i hope mother nature has one planned for me I get sore go to hospital and pop it out and come home few hours later. I think after last time she owes me one! she soooo owes me a pleasant labour I have been trying really hard and all this past 21 months taking my son out in to nature and loving nature as always , its the least she can do after that farce labour with William. And if she gives me a labour from hell I am going to cut down a tree! mwahahahaha!

:rofl:



Kellycool said:


> Congrats Pixelle!!!!!
> 
> Jo, hope you are handling and getting the calm birth you were so prepared for-excited to hear if Herbert is a boy/girl
> 
> Jo (FGS) how are you hunni?
> 
> Any more dilation news for anyone?
> Have sweep booked for tomorrow, a bit nervous really that a) she tells me cervix is still closed etc and b) it doesnt work..

GL Love! I hope there is some progress for you! :hugs: :dust:



lolpants said:


> well just back from my last ever pre baby MW appt - everything is fine - baby has dropped and is right down - no internal offered but MW reckons I defo won't make it too my next hospital appt which is on the 15th!
> Horrible journey there and back though - had too walk as OH has car and it is chucking it down - umbrella broke on way as so windy too - was hard walking with weight of baby alone - but then add soaking wet jeans etc!! :grr: and then I was waiting nearly hr too see her so was all damp and hot - knowing I had too face the way back!! Just horrible! :cry:
> 
> GL for in the morning Kelly - who knows if it does work u may have the 1st due date baby of the month!! :happydance:
> 
> Hoping this is it for you now Pichi!!
> 
> Lol xx

I responded to you on FB but once again, that totally sucks and I am glad you are home and dry no! :hugs: Being in wet clothes the the WORST!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

My gran had my aunt home birth like 50 years ago and she weight over 10lbs! and had a twin that was joined to her only it didnt form and was later removed with operation. 

I was told mine would be between 7 and 8 lbs but the way I eat its probably more lol they said small baby i think thats bull for me as thats average weight. even at scan it was mire than what my updates where telling me in weight. Must be just a consultants matter of opinion as the last consultant I seen sent me away with no worries for baby at all while others had me panicky. 

I am looking forward after now, holding baby. Seeing my mums face when I say its name and her lip going up in disgust and then me arguing with her that i dont care what she thinks. Then for months after it being brought up about how everyone is offended i didnt use such and such name. Sigh. Oh the fun.


----------



## majm1241

lolpants said:


> I think it was based on baby dropping so far down since last appt :shrug: - she said that my measurements were less cos of this too and that she couldn't even feel head it was so low down! (explains the pressure when I get up I guess!)
> My MW is a very 'in and out' person - this is prob the only thing she has ever said to me that wasn't the routine, BP, Urine, measure, heartbeat, bye!
> She could be wrong OFC! But don't wanna go past 15th if I can help it!
> 
> Lol xx

My doctor is this way too. Rather rude I think! :growlmad:



Kellycool said:


> Well I hope she is right Lol!!
> Pich they dont tell me anything I swear-they always just feel my tummy and then say 'how big was your last baby' and then when I say 9lbs they all do the same mmmmm, which I assume means they think I have a galute on the way hahaha

:lol:



MissMammaToBe said:


> I'm quite glad my mw hasnt guessed at how big lumpy will be...if i got told i was having a big baby i would panicking and if i got told she was small i would hate for her to turn out massive!
> 
> they do say your body wont give you a baby thats too big for you but i've herad of 12lb babies being born :shock: i'd rather not know, if she's gna split me in half i dont want to think about it for now :haha:

My friend had an 11 lb 10 oz. baby girl this past Summer!!!:o


----------



## anna matronic

Hi girls quickie from me and I hope u are all ok :)

o haven't read everything but well done and congrats to pixelle haven't read the update though :)

pichi great news on peanut!!!

Lol, so pleased phoebe is making her move :)

wow Jo (coco) cannot wait to hear that Herbert is here safe and sound:)

I just had midwife and evan has put on 100g since monday yay!! His belly button has dropped off too, yucky!! And I took my plaster off my scar which which is healing nicely :)

when I get a chance I will get on laptop and have a good catch up.

Love to you all, see more of u girls on the mims thread :happydance:


----------



## pichi

how's wee Evan getting on AM? glad his little belly button 'thing' has fallen off. they gross me out :haha: will be getting OH to be cleaning that. Poop and spew and everything else, i can handle! that little but just freaks me right out lol

my god i feel like i've been drinking acid again - this damn heartburn won't leave me be


----------



## MissMamma

Dragonfly said:


> I am looking forward after now, holding baby. Seeing my mums face when I say its name and her lip going up in disgust and then me arguing with her that i dont care what she thinks. Then for months after it being brought up about how everyone is offended i didnt use such and such name. Sigh. Oh the fun.

Awh Dragonfly thats really crap :( why cat people just let you be?!
I'm really looking forward to seeing my mums face when we say LOs name but for real, Lumpys middle name is my mums and we've managed to keep it a secret :D i want to make her cry :haha:


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to the two new Mommies! I cant wait to see pictures of your little boys!


----------



## marinewife101

congrats on the new babies =)

and everyone else with babies making moves...

AFM- i went to bed at 10pm last night and didn't fall asleep until 3:30a only to be woken with hubby leaving for work at 6am.. ughh than wasn't able to fall back asleep before monkey woke up so im exhausted as well as all through out the night i had contractions every 8-10 minutes as well as bad menstrual cramps =(.. come on lil baby haha


----------



## lolpants

gonna have too find this Mummy thread! Will defo be on there within the next 2 weeks :happydance: 

Lol xx


----------



## Betheney

Majm - they say internals aren't necessary until you are due or over due. Like it's nice to know how far dilated you are but you don't really need that information prior to your due date. I'm not.complaining tho I'm terrified of an internal. Lol. As curious as I am about how close I am to labour I'm happy to wait it out.


----------



## Dragonfly

MissMammaToBe said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I am looking forward after now, holding baby. Seeing my mums face when I say its name and her lip going up in disgust and then me arguing with her that i dont care what she thinks. Then for months after it being brought up about how everyone is offended i didnt use such and such name. Sigh. Oh the fun.
> 
> Awh Dragonfly thats really crap :( why cat people just let you be?!
> I'm really looking forward to seeing my mums face when we say LOs name but for real, Lumpys middle name is my mums and we've managed to keep it a secret :D i want to make her cry :haha:Click to expand...

I havnt spoken to her in a long time,. I know she tries to be nice now on the phone but I have seen this before, she is nice then when I get nice she turns nasty again and starts interfering. The damage is done for sure now. I have never been happier actually not speaking to her than ever! so much less stress. But i assume when this baby is born she will want to see it. Now she has ignored my son for a while there and is now trying to see him, dad puts him in car when he comes in as i dont want her in my house. I cant handle her facial expressions of disgust, shouting a my dog, and giving out to my son who is doing nothing wrong. You would find it hard not to want to hit her thats how much she angers me. Not that i would wouldnt do that. Just a person I really dont get along with. 


Anyway I had a few hours sleep :thumbup: nice shower and feel better. Its pissing down here! such a shite day I havnt been out in a few days and i forgot i was suppose to have midwife to day but to be honest sleep was more important as theres no change in me from last thursday and i didnt want to go back to that nosey cheeky woman anyway I may make a docs app for Monday then go to hospital app week after.


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> congrats on the new babies =)
> 
> and everyone else with babies making moves...
> 
> AFM- i went to bed at 10pm last night and didn't fall asleep until 3:30a only to be woken with hubby leaving for work at 6am.. ughh than wasn't able to fall back asleep before monkey woke up so im exhausted as well as all through out the night i had contractions every 8-10 minutes as well as bad menstrual cramps =(.. come on lil baby haha

I am so sleepy too! Unfortunately, our sleep was interrupted by not only my BH & cramps and having to pee every hour but as well as the TDY unit next door. Which is occupied by a couple of single soldiers! They had a friend over apparently and all we could hear was the headboard hitting the wall on the other side of our bathroom!!! :growlmad: :dohh: Seriously, move it away from the wall!!! I wanted to go bang on the wall but Mark would not let me! :haha:



lolpants said:


> gonna have too find this Mummy thread! Will defo be on there within the next 2 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

So exciting!!! :happydance:



Betheney said:


> Majm - they say internals aren't necessary until you are due or over due. Like it's nice to know how far dilated you are but you don't really need that information prior to your due date. I'm not.complaining tho I'm terrified of an internal. Lol. As curious as I am about how close I am to labour I'm happy to wait it out.

Thanks for explaining that. :hugs: I am too impatient so I ask but then regret it in the end because Doctor Fat Fingers rips me a new one! :cry: :growlmad: I mean COME ON!!! Be gentle!!! Don't friggin' Fist Me! :gun: But then I like to know how far dilated I am! :lol:



Dragonfly said:


> Anyway I had a few hours sleep :thumbup: nice shower and feel better. Its pissing down here! such a shite day I havnt been out in a few days and i forgot i was suppose to have midwife to day but to be honest sleep was more important as theres no change in me from last thursday and i didnt want to go back to that nosey cheeky woman anyway I may make a docs app for Monday then go to hospital app week after.

Yay! Glad you got some sleep! :hugs: You needed that so bad!


----------



## SilasLove

I moved my furniture around today, expecting to go in to labor! But I got maybe 2 contractions the entire time I cleaned up. I have been discouraged, as going in to labor was my only motivation for cleaning. :haha: I get more contractions sitting on my bum!

Congrats on the new babies! :hugs: So exciting!

All my painful contractions have been happening when I am in bed trying to sleep, so sleep hasn't been the best lately. But I took a nap yesterday and have felt a bit better today .. so I think it helped. 

My biggest problem today, besides NOT going in to labor of course, is that I have nothing in this stinking house that I want to eat! :|


----------



## pinklizzy

Had my birth plan appt today-just to go through the procedure for the c-section but it was reassuring to have more information. BP is back to normal -120/80 :happydance: so no more appointments until I go in on Tuesday for the pre-op assessment.
Been shopping today, think I've done a bit much as aching all over now but got the last few bits and last shopping trip before baby! 
My mobile died this morning so have got a replacement for that too.


----------



## anna matronic

pichi said:


> how's wee Evan getting on AM? glad his little belly button 'thing' has fallen off. they gross me out :haha: will be getting OH to be cleaning that. Poop and spew and everything else, i can handle! that little but just freaks me right out lol
> 
> my god i feel like i've been drinking acid again - this damn heartburn won't leave me be

He's doing really well now thanks  the midwife showed me how to het him latched on better so his feeding is better and he is more satisfied and less windy. He started being really sicky after feeding cos he was not laychig brilliantly and taking down a fair bit if air too! 

The belly button is no problem. You just leave it to dry up. It doesn't look too nice though. It just dropped off as I changes him earlier!!

I'll post some new pics later :-D


----------



## Kellycool

Bartness have you sorted things with your OH?

Silas, I think I might try moving stuff around too!!! 

Sophie, glad the little man is latching nicely, cant wait to see more pics..

Yay for better BP Lizzy!!!

hugs to everyone else 
xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Happy Due Date to ALL the nov. 4th ladies! :D


----------



## Bartness

KellyCool, I ended up ignoring him the rest of the night. Left the dinner dishes out and let him clean it up. Went and took a nice long bath, and then tried to sleep. I have been talking to him today on IM while at work, and he knows Im in a bit of a foul mood today due to work crap, so hopefully he'll be less of a jerk tonight. 

Just irritates me he says "I DONT CARE" when I'm asking his opinon. Up until the Dallas Cowboys started sucking it up he had an opinion (he wanted to buy Jaxon a Dallas Cowboys Tony Romo Jersey to wear home from the hospital, which I was ok with).


----------



## SilasLove

Bartness - My OH is like this about EVERYTHING. He was the first time, and he definitely is the same way this time around as well. I was never sure what to expect from him before our son was born ... but once Joseph was born he was completely different. For example: I didn't get to feed my son but ONE TIME while we were in the hospital. My OH held him all the time, and tried everything first. Once we got home the diaper changes and feedings were my job, but he was GREAT with Joseph. He was very involved with decisions, etc. So just sharing my experience as you stated you were not sure how he would act once Jaxon was born. But I am sure he is just very nervous about becoming a daddy.


----------



## Kellycool

I agree with Silas-think it is nerves too hun.. Maybe just give him extra love-I sometimes think it must be so difficult for them when they know there is a baby but it isnt quite tangible yet.. You will see, once his baby boy comes out, all will change and once you stop working you will probs feel less stressed too.. HUGS xx


----------



## Bartness

Im hoping he acts better once Jaxon arrives, but I dunno. He just doesnt seem intrested at all. It seems like at times he's excited but with a drop of a hat, he wants nothing to do with anything, and hides in his man cave.


----------



## pichi

i think all men are like that to be honest. wait till he see's your little bundle - he'll totally change.

that good ol' saying is true : "a woman is a mother the day she finds out she's pregnant. A man is a Father the first time he see's his child" :)


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cocobelle update:

Things are progressing nicely, she is trying to chill out to some tunes, and said she is coping well at the moment. More news soon. Cant be long now. x


----------



## Betheney

I think alot of men are just like that, men respond differently to women, my hubby is exactly the same, he whines like nothing else when I say we are going baby shopping. He also doesn't care about the going home outfit or anything else like hospital bags. But I know he is happy and excited deep down and once the baby is here I know he will be smitten and attached to the baby like nothing else, I was upset with his behaviour at first but after talking to many mothers at my work they said their husbands were the same. Of course not all men are like this but alot are and I've just accepted that my husband is different to me.


----------



## lolpants

I've gotta say I've been so lucky with my OH - he has been nothing but supportive - never whinged at me once and quite honestly bends over backwards for me (without being asked) - sounds too good to be true I know - But Ive had my fair share of loser's so I know how lucky I am! :cloud9:
Don't wanna sound smug or anything, just hearing what some of your OH's have been like makes me realise how truly blessed I am :)

Thanks for the updates on Coco, LM, I reckon she will have a true sparkler and Herbert will arrive on the 5th :happydance:


Can't wait for more piccies AM :thumbup: 

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am nesting, I done this last time at the end got some sort of urge to fold towels and blankets, made up the cot and was all particular! I even cleaned the kitchens. The kitchen has never seen clean at this time it always a mess waiting to be cleaned in morning. I am wreaked but I had to put on a wash to so i can smell it all on way out. Nesting or what!


----------



## Happyhayley

I have my doctor appointment tomorrow. I'm sure it will just be another pee in this cup stand on this scale measure that belly listen to that healthy heart beat and see you next week but I always hope for some more exiting news haha.

I bought 2 matching Christmas sleepers today. One for my older son and one for my new baby. I thought it would be cute to get their picture taken in the same outfit. With my husband going away he's allowed one framed picture and he's taking a small album so I thought we could get some nice photos done before he goes. The sleepers are red with snowmen on them and I thought if my husband and I wore red shirts and jeans for a family photo it would be nice.


----------



## forgodssake

* lol * I'm so with you on the man front and don't like to comment either for the same reason - mine is 10 years younger than me and an absolute angel :D

* DF * I also have a massive urge to nest (fell off a sofa bed with DD1 and got stuck up a ladder with DD2) but - possibly thankfully - don't have the energy due to lack of sleep because of the contractions and restless legs!! 

Thing is, are we just symptom spotting :confused:


----------



## forgodssake

Bloody iPhone!!!!

Massive vibes, :hugs: and good lucks to Jo - can't wait to meet Herb ;) and anyone else who needs them (all of us :rofl:)

Welcome to any new bambinos I have missed, of which there must be some judging by the thread title!!!

AFM - Had what I hoped was my last madwife appointment today at 38+2. Bean is 2/5ths engaged which doesn't really mean anything with it being number 3 but she said I'm all ready to go, just waiting for bean!!

She did say that the contractions should still be doing something so hopefully I'll have a nice soft cervix and short labour when it eventually does become real!!

Next appointment is at hospital at 39+1 which I'm hoping I don't make but should get a sweep then if I do!!

Jo
xx


----------



## Bartness

It makes me feel better knowing some of you ladies are having the same issues with your OH's.


----------



## anna matronic

I'm glad I'm single :rofl:

only joking and sorry to hear some of u are having trouble with your oh's xx

afm, I've been on iron tablets since the section and have just blocked the toilet after a difficult bowel movemt :rofl: :rofl:

if i can't shars this with u girls then who can I share with :haha: stepdad is outside looking v at the drain...... Puke it wasn't THAT bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Lol - I feel I've made my hubby out to be an arse now. He isn't very involved with the baby and uses the phrase I don't care quite frequently. But he is very sympathetic to me being pregnant, he does all/most of the housework and cooks dinner every single night since I've been pregnant. He always gets cross when I try and lift things, his favourite saying is "what do you think your doing preggo?". I'm not showing off or competing here I just want you all to know that my hubby isn't an ass he really is a lovely guy, he just isn't phased about the baby coming lol but he does take good care of me.

Hayley- my doc appt are the same. Perfect BP, perfect fundal height, perfect heartbeat...... Right off you go. Lol. in and out in 5mins. I'm grateful that my pregnancy is complication free but I often wonder if it dooms me to a complicated labour.... Just being paranoid I'm sure.


----------



## Bartness

Im still doing all the house work, and the majority of the cooking. Though when I have my lazy nights OH will cook, but normally he leaves the kitchen a total disaster, and says "I'll get it tomorrow" but I can't stand the mess and clean it up first!


----------



## Betheney

Lol, my hubby can't stand not eating a proper meal for dinner and if dinner is left to me I'll make toast. Lol so he just does dinner himself. I'll start cooking dinner again soon it was probably just because I worked fulltime up until 37weeks and have been so tired. I started maternity leave this week and have tried to do more housework since but my bed is just so comfortable and warm, I'm still lying in it now at 11am despite the fact I woke at 8am. I'm going to try and cook more now too because im on leave but I'm still enjoying not having to do it I might delay it until after baby is here.


----------



## Dragonfly

forgodssake said:


> * lol * I'm so with you on the man front and don't like to comment either for the same reason - mine is 10 years younger than me and an absolute angel :D
> 
> * DF * I also have a massive urge to nest (fell off a sofa bed with DD1 and got stuck up a ladder with DD2) but - possibly thankfully - don't have the energy due to lack of sleep because of the contractions and restless legs!!
> 
> Thing is, are we just symptom spotting :confused:

well your due the same date as me and we are nesting same time I wonder will we go on the same date :shrug: I have loads of movements as usual but my bladder seems to be playing up i have burny dribbly pee again. :growlmad: I hate that and i have been drinking loads as usual. I wanted sex tonight to but cant now with that its to sore. 

I have no contractions at all. Nothing . :shrug: not even a dam braxton hick. Why do I feel like I am in for a long wait like last time and trying not to get excited for due date as I will have to go to hospital app and i thought i wouldnt be back to anti natel this time. :dohh:


----------



## forgodssake

Dragonfly said:


> I have no contractions at all. Nothing . :shrug: not even a dam braxton hick. Why do I feel like I am in for a long wait like last time and trying not to get excited for due date as I will have to go to hospital app and i thought i wouldnt be back to anti natel this time. :dohh:

It's probably a subconscious defence mechanism so that you don't get depressed and disappointed - if that makes sense. 

xx


----------



## Pixelle

Hellllooooo ladies!

Just thought I'd pop in while I have a spare moment. Haven't had chance to read the thread, apologies!

Baby Kai is sooo gorgeous (even if I do say so myself!) And has so much hair!
I' ve so far successfully established breastfeeding so am quite happy with that.

We're being discharged tomorrow morning so hopefully I'll get chance to do my birth story.

thank you for the support ladies :flower: & a massive thank you & :hug: to pinklizzy for doing my updates!

Hope every one is doing ok!


----------



## Pixelle

Just a quick photo I took of baby Kai with his scrunched up face! Lol
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-05 01.45.04.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## majm1241

He's Beautiful!! Congrats once again Hon! :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

I was just in the bath and had the worst vagina kick I've had so far. I'm glad I was laying down because I think I would have fallen over if I had been standing


----------



## Betheney

Pixelle that photo is just gorgeous!!! Your baby is very very adorable.


----------



## Eskimobabys

aww he's so cute! babies babies! i cant wait!


----------



## Kellycool

Aw Kai is soooo sweet  Thanks for sharing photie-Sophie you promised us more photos of little Evan too!!??

HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME!!! Now baby get OUT


----------



## Dragonfly

Morning all. In bad form with the other half. Such an idiot again. I wont go into it will piss me off again. 

bad sleep as usual and have loads of creamy discharge this morning and spd. Am getting some asking me if i have any sort of twinges but they are nice not giving off so thank god for that.


----------



## rai

Just saying hi ladies. I've been mia for weeks now, but I see we have some nov sparklers being born! Right now I'm just trying to finish up work and prepAre for baby. Problem is I have No motivation right now for work. 

I washed some baby clothes but still need to fold them and put them away. I feel like I'm half adding everything right now. I just need to focus....

Anyways, hubby and I made the decision to have a photographer in the room for the birth. I'm gonna meet her next week and she's doing a couple of maternity photos for us for free. So now I need to find an outfit. Uggghh.


----------



## rai

Baby Kai is beautiful!!!


----------



## pichi

Pixelle baby kai is so cute! Congrats. I'm waiting on these new photos AM said she would be posting of Evan too *taps foot* :p

Nothing new for me surprise surprise. Peanut I think may not be here for her due date after all. And here I was thinkin we had a good time keeper hehe


----------



## anna matronic

Good morning ladies :)

Pixelle, congratulations again and Kai is adorable :hugs:

Bubbywings, apologies for my belated congratulations as I missed the post where it was announced yout baby had arrived :hugs:

I do hope Herbert is here or nearly here cannot wait for the update :)

Congratualtions to Kelly and Lol who have hit there due dates!!

Big hello to everyone else, plodding along symptom spotting :haha:

AFM, Evan slept really well last night :wohoo: I fed him and he was asleep by 11.45. He then woke at 2.30 for a feed and settled again by 3.30 (yes it really does take that long!!) and woke again at 7am. I slept as he slept and feel utter rubbish :haha: He is asleep now though yay!!!!

So here are some piccies as promised (got some of when he was just born too, his first bath and his first trip out in proper chav clothes!!)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2372.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8









DSCF2378.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









DSCF2442.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7









DSCF2457.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7









DSCF2454.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## anna matronic

And last of all my very favourite of my beautiful angel :cloud9: I have very few of me and him because I look like a bloated lump and hate all pics taken of me at the moment :haha:

On a strange note, I am really missing being pregnant :( I hated the last 10 weeks, but the build up to Evan being born was just the best feeling and now he is here (which of course is wonderful) I miss the feeling of waiting for him. Strange :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0664.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kellycool

Hi RAI  

Soph he is just so angelic!!!

AFM, just had sweep. Am 1cm dilated which I thought was awesome but mw didn't seem that excited about it. Cervix still posterior. Looks like we are going to have to change tickets and be homeless from the 17th as that is when we are out of our flat.. Well we do have keys to stay at friends while they are away but that is is London and so far from hospital.. Naughty baby, get out lol xx


----------



## pichi

Aw Evan is just so handsome :hehe: I love his wee head of hair :) good to hear he's starting to settle n sleep more :flower:

Kelly - 1cm is better than none surely :shrug:

Gah so fed up.


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies!!

well its here - my EDD!! :happydance: So happy Ive made it too now - and still very hopeful that she will come today - more for my parents than for me (its their wedding anniversary today!)

Congrats to you too Kelly on reaching today - hope the sweep works so you don't have to go through all that added stress :hugs:

Lovely pics of 2 very handsome babies Pixelle and AM!

AM - Ive been thinking I might miss pregnancy - its the only time the baby is just yours I guess??

Welcome back Rai - and happy full term!!

DF - sounds likle you may be progressing - GL!

No news on Coco or Shan - hopefully its cos they are both too busy with their lil bundles of joy :)

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

I don't know.. Starting to feel really fed up. I guess it's cos due date is here and still no baby :-( Lets have a cyber cry Pich lol..


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I will be to tired to give birth I am near falling asleep here and william is playing so its hard to look after him. Darren is in bedroom trying to out sulk me but he has no dam reason to he done wrong not me. (money crap again today) so he can sit there with a face on him for all i care i am not going to ask him to look after william when I nap he should be offering.


----------



## Kellycool

Ah Lol, sorry I fogot to say HAPPY DUE DATE TO YOU )))) xxxxx


----------



## anna matronic

Kelly you are cutting it mighty fine lol, try not to stress out too much though, still 2 weeks away yet!! What happens about getting a passport for LO? Is it a quick process? Will baby have a GB or SA passport? (sorry for being nosey lol!!!)

Thanks ladies for the comments, I think he is a pretty handsome chap too! People keep telling me he is a pretty baby. I'm like thanks but HE IS A BOY!!!!!!! His dad is a pretty boy type guy though, so he has to take after him in some way I guess :haha:

Shan and Coco - Thinking of you ladies x x x :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Happy due date Lol and Kelly :flower:

Sending lots of labour dust to all of those having symptoms :dust:

Congratulations to all of those ladies that have recently had their babies :hugs:

Soph...Evan is just gorgeously perfect :cloud9: you must be one proud mummy!!!

AFM: I still haven't gotten around to writing my birth story (I will try over the weekend)...Amber is a week old today!!..I had my staples removed yesterday and my wound has opened a little at one end, so that is being monitored...Amber was weighed for the first time since being born, and she is only 2ozs down on her birth weight, which I am over the moon about, means mummy milk is doing the job good :happydance:

She is a little star, breastfeeding well, happy, content and very laid back, we only get up for one feed a night, there have been many new 'firsts' for me this time around after having Reagan being born preemie...sometimes I just sit and look at my girls and wonder how on earth I got so damn lucky :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

Ohhhh, forgot to add; does anyone have the link to the parenting thread for the Sparkler's please??


----------



## Kellycool

anna matronic said:


> Kelly you are cutting it mighty fine lol, try not to stress out too much though, still 2 weeks away yet!! What happens about getting a passport for LO? Is it a quick process? Will baby have a GB or SA passport? (sorry for being nosey lol!!!)
> 
> Thanks ladies for the comments, I think he is a pretty handsome chap too! People keep telling me he is a pretty baby. I'm like thanks but HE IS A BOY!!!!!!! His dad is a pretty boy type guy though, so he has to take after him in some way I guess :haha:
> 
> Shan and Coco - Thinking of you ladies x x x :hugs:

Lol, nose away hun..
So hubby, even though also South African, is on a British passport as his mom is English.. SO any baby will be on British Passport which we can get in a week if we pay a bit extra.. So if we supposed to fly out on 18th, baby really needs to be here by Tues to allow enough time to register birth, get birth certificate, make appt for passport, and leave that one week... :dohh:
Trying very much not to stress.. But he is more a stresser than I am and he is cared that if we dont chnge tickets now, they are all going to sell it for Dec 1st which is the next date we want to book to fly..
eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cocobelle update:
I received a text from Cocobelle's DH at 315am this morning, to say that Herbert had arrived - it's a :blue: at 6lb 2oz :cloud9:! Cocobelle was doing just fine with HB style, but then bubs hb dropped so had to have a C-S under GA. Cocobelle and baby doing well. 

Cocobelle was still is recovery when she text me this morning, bless her heart (so proud of my bestie!)! Think she will need some healing vibes sent from her bnb girls! 

More news to follow once I know more. Hoping to see them later to give them all (Cocobelle, DH and Herbert) great big :hugs:!!


----------



## Kellycool

Ahhhhhhh, welcome little Herbert-loads of healing vibes!!!!


----------



## pichi

aw congrats to Coco :D and yay for Herbert being a :blue:

healing :hugs: for both


----------



## weezyweu

congrats cocobelle.

Hope sweep works Kelly, fx'd for you.

AFM: No twinges symptoms etc again today, OH keeps ringing before comes home from nights at hospital to see if he needs to stay!! Even my son got mad with him this morning and said dad dont you think mum would of told you. Just come home!!!! Bless.


----------



## pichi

when was your due date weezy?


----------



## anna matronic

Welcome to the world baby boy Herbert. She KNEW she saw something all those weeks ago :rofl:

Wow, what an eventful birth, I thought mine was traumatic, shit. Hope you are ok Coco and can't wait to hear all about it. CONGRATULATIONS my lovely :hugs:

Dani, I don't have the link but go into the parenting bit just under this pregnancy bit and I did a Novenmebr sparklers mummies and daddies thread. It should be on the first page, but I have been posting here not there as most people are still on here :)

Should make an effort to post more on there though :)


----------



## Kellycool

From having no names we now have a definite girls name and 3 boys names to choose from... Hmmmmmm


----------



## pichi

we only have one girls name :dohh: but i'd preferably like to make a little list so when we see her we can choose better if that makes sense?


----------



## weezyweu

Yesterday!! He has decided he too comfy. I ate whole pineapple yesterday was very nice but no signs.


----------



## GossipGirly

we used none of our names and went for something completly different x


----------



## pichi

aw he's cosy in there :)

GG: i really like the name that we have in mind but i think i might see her and just go "oh no, she's just not a ______" you know?


heartburn monster is doing it's rounds again ¬__¬


----------



## GossipGirly

I cant wait to hear name! come on peanut!


----------



## weezyweu

Love the name Libby. We took a while to choose the name for our little one, and have changed it a few times. But will stick with it now as I have wrote it in his baby book!!!!!

Pichi hope heartburn gets better soon.


----------



## pichi

hehe i know i'm getting impatient waiting on this little peanut - she's taking her sweet time and i'm not even overdue yet! 

weezy- i've been plagued with heartburn since about 12 weeks and it's finally hit it's peak... oh its not nice.

i've drank a whole carton of Pineapple juice - i don't think that was a good idea *rubs tum*


----------



## GossipGirly

ooo no I dont think that was a good idea for your heartburn.. if your drinking the pinapple to bring on labour I think you have to eat fresh pinapple xx


----------



## pichi

haha no i just had a weird hankering for pineapple juice - i usually drink it with lemonade :blush: that and we had no apple or orange left in the fridge ¬_¬!

i've not really done anything to bring on labour - i'm hoping she get's fed up in there and decides she's had enough ( before wednesday )


----------



## Kellycool

I love the name Libby too  Everytime we tell people about our names someone has something randomly negative to say, like people cant help themselves.. So now we dont care-we are just choosing what we want and which ever baby suits more..

Im having UBER cramps and earlier it felt like a wee'd my pants but it defo wasnt wee and was a big green batch of discharge plus a bit of liquid whic smelt quite sweet.. Hmmmmm... Even my upper legs are aching.. But totally not getting excited about anything..

Tonight I am ordering a curry, having 2 pineapples for pudding, might dtd, bouncing on my ball, and bathing in clarey sage.. !!!


----------



## Dragonfly

ffs breathing gives me heart burn! heart burn remedies give me heart burn to! load of crap. Will be great after baby comes you will notice right away no heart burn lol


----------



## pichi

mmm i may have a curry tonight for tea too *salivates* chicken curry... nom nom

I think Libby is also a cute name - my friends little one is called Libby and it just suits her to a T :D

Kelly : are you going to try drd WHILE on your bouncy ball! that's some challenge that! :haha:

DF: i've got the exact same thing just now. i breathe in and it's like my throat is on fire ¬_¬


...


i seem to be using the '¬____¬' face a lot haah


----------



## Tanikit

Kelly green discharge needs to be checked out since it can be a sign of foetal distress especilly if your waters have gone and looked green. If you are also in pain you need to go and get it checked. Good luck - it does sound like things might be moving for you.


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Tanikit-maybe I should ring them then... xxxx


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Congrats Coco!!! The 1st Sparkler born on the Guy Fawkes!! :happydance:

Kelly does sound like your on your way (jealous!! :haha: ) I dunno what the colour means but I would ring too just too see what they say? .. and start timing those cramps too!

Pichi and DF - hope your heartburn eases - should mean your babies have plenty of hair.

GL Weezy - its my due date today and I have had no real signs :( I think I'll be joining you in the overdue club tomorrow!

Lol xx


----------



## b23

Congratulations to those who have become mummies since the last time I was here! I saw a consultant yesterday and he's suggested I am induced at 40 weeks because of my PGP if little one still hasn't arrived by then so fingers crossed he's still a November sparkler!!! Midwife needs to book me in for the induction when I see her next Friday. 

I am losing my faith in midwives/hospitals/the system though thanks to a variety of oversights etc throughout this pregnancy so there's still plenty of time for me to get very worried which I can't say I'm looking forward to...!


----------



## Bartness

Oohh, Kai is so adorable, and once again AM, Evan is a total cutie pie! congrats to Coco, on the birth of her little man! 

Question for you laides who have had your babies...about how many diapers do you go through a day? My OH was freating last night about affording diapers, since the first pay check of month goes to rent and other bills, none left over for anything else. So he wants to get a months worth stocked up on next payday!


----------



## majm1241

rai said:


> Just saying hi ladies. I've been mia for weeks now, but I see we have some nov sparklers being born! Right now I'm just trying to finish up work and prepAre for baby. Problem is I have No motivation right now for work.
> 
> I washed some baby clothes but still need to fold them and put them away. I feel like I'm half adding everything right now. I just need to focus....
> 
> Anyways, hubby and I made the decision to have a photographer in the room for the birth. I'm gonna meet her next week and she's doing a couple of maternity photos for us for free. So now I need to find an outfit. Uggghh.

:wave: Hon! That's pretty neat about the photography. I would be too shy for that! :lol:



Kellycool said:


> Hi RAI
> 
> Soph he is just so angelic!!!
> 
> AFM, just had sweep. Am 1cm dilated which I thought was awesome but mw didn't seem that excited about it. Cervix still posterior. Looks like we are going to have to change tickets and be homeless from the 17th as that is when we are out of our flat.. Well we do have keys to stay at friends while they are away but that is is London and so far from hospital.. Naughty baby, get out lol xx

:happydance: I am 1 cm dilated as of Monday too. I get rechecked again on Monday! :thumbup: I hope the sweep works Hon! :hugs:



lolpants said:


> Morning Ladies!!
> 
> well its here - my EDD!! :happydance: So happy Ive made it too now - and still very hopeful that she will come today - more for my parents than for me (its their wedding anniversary today!)
> Lol xx

Happy Due Date Hon! :hugs: Come on LO! :happydance: Happy Anni to your parents! :hugs:



LittleMermaid said:


> Cocobelle update:
> I received a text from Cocobelle's DH at 315am this morning, to say that Herbert had arrived - it's a :blue: at 6lb 2oz :cloud9:! Cocobelle was doing just fine with HB style, but then bubs hb dropped so had to have a C-S under GA. Cocobelle and baby doing well.
> 
> Cocobelle was still is recovery when she text me this morning, bless her heart (so proud of my bestie!)! Think she will need some healing vibes sent from her bnb girls!
> 
> More news to follow once I know more. Hoping to see them later to give them all (Cocobelle, DH and Herbert) great big :hugs:!!

Fantastic!!!! :yipee: Congrats Coco!!! :hugs:



weezyweu said:


> Yesterday!! He has decided he too comfy. I ate whole pineapple yesterday was very nice but no signs.

I bought one yesterday but I am not full term until Sunday so I am a little iffy about trying to bring on my labor! :lol:



Kellycool said:


> Im having UBER cramps and earlier it felt like a wee'd my pants but it defo wasnt wee and was a big green batch of discharge plus a bit of liquid whic smelt quite sweet.. Hmmmmm... Even my upper legs are aching.. But totally not getting excited about anything..
> 
> Tonight I am ordering a curry, having 2 pineapples for pudding, might dtd, bouncing on my ball, and bathing in clarey sage.. !!!

Could be just your plug. Mine is a greenish/yellow and some watery too. The doctor checked mine on Monday and said that was normal. But, if you feel iffy, I would still call to be on the safe side. :hugs: GL! :kiss:



b23 said:


> Congratulations to those who have become mummies since the last time I was here! I saw a consultant yesterday and he's suggested I am induced at 40 weeks because of my PGP if little one still hasn't arrived by then so fingers crossed he's still a November sparkler!!! Midwife needs to book me in for the induction when I see her next Friday.
> 
> I am losing my faith in midwives/hospitals/the system though thanks to a variety of oversights etc throughout this pregnancy so there's still plenty of time for me to get very worried which I can't say I'm looking forward to...!

:hugs: I'm sorry Hon! :flower:


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> Oohh, Kai is so adorable, and once again AM, Evan is a total cutie pie! congrats to Coco, on the birth of her little man!
> 
> Question for you laides who have had your babies...about how many diapers do you go through a day? My OH was freating last night about affording diapers, since the first pay check of month goes to rent and other bills, none left over for anything else. So he wants to get a months worth stocked up on next payday!

Good question because I cannot remember myself with Jace. I am saving money by buying Parent's Choice from Wal-mart. I used them with Jace and they worked perfectly fine. :thumbup: Cheaper too!


----------



## majm1241

AFM, nothing new to report. Still having the same cramping, MP discharge, BH, Heartburn, swollen feet, hands, ankles, legs & blah blah blah symptoms. It's totally fine though because I would rather be 38 Weeks at least and then have her. :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i think the average nappies in a day apparently is like 10? ... can't remember where i read that.. :shrug:


----------



## majm1241

^^ I think I heard that somewhere too. But don't know where. :lol:


----------



## anna matronic

Hey girls I haven't counted but it is about 8 nappies. He poos everytime he feeds which is 3 hourly xx


----------



## Bartness

Thanks Ladies i was thinking somewhere around 10 or so, but OH was convinced it was to much!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks AM! :hugs:

Has ANYONE heard from Shan????????????????? :shrug:


----------



## pichi

well i think they say you can use up to 12 a day... but depends on if you have a poopy, widdly monster on your hands :haha:


majm was thinking the exact same thing :shrug:


----------



## majm1241

Pichi :haha:


----------



## you&me

Yep we have been using between 10 and 12 nappies a day, so that is a good figure to work with :thumbup:

Huge congratualtions Mr and Mrs Coco on your yellow bump turned blue, I hope you recover well Jo and it wasn't 'too' traumatic for you :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh about 10-12 nappies a day for us too the other day I used loads as I changed her bum and wiping witht he cotton wool stimulated her bum an she pood again... 5 nappies later she decided to stop pooing! ix


----------



## pichi

haha GG you have a wee poo machine right there :haha:


----------



## Bartness

So do you ladies with babies, have any valuable advice on things to have on hand right away that might otherwise be over looked?


----------



## Bartness

Last night and today I have been so full of energy. Cleaned the kitchen, living room, dinning room. Did the dishes and laundry. Going to clean the two bathroom's next. Thinking about re-arranging Jaxon's room, as I decided I dont want his crib in the spot its at right now.

Going to wash all the blankets, and rugs in the house, but that can wait till after my lunch date with OH. He's trying to make up being a jerk all week, by taking me out for lunch.


----------



## majm1241

Nesting!!! I am nesting today myself! :lol:


----------



## Dragonfly

Wemt for a long walk and now to tired to nest but i want to so much! I have so much to do. There is a wedding outside here and they letting off them chinese lanterns soon and I cant even be arsed to go and see. Everyone keeps asking how I am feeling,. glad its not shouting at me for not giving birth yet as I look and feel like crap.


----------



## anna matronic

Sometimes I will change Evan after a feed and 10 mins later he will poo again :haha: I think between 8-12 is the figure to work with. Go with 12 and u will always have enough xx


----------



## pichi

I think I've gone through my nesting stage. Washing done, bedding changed, everything is packed....

Hmm


----------



## anna matronic

Me and Evan have just had some skin to skin after he wee'd over himself and his clothes as I changed him. Now gw has fallen asleep using my boob as a pillow :haha:

These are the precious times :cloud9: I can't wait for u guys to have your babies xxxxx


----------



## GossipGirly

Bartness said:


> So do you ladies with babies, have any valuable advice on things to have on hand right away that might otherwise be over looked?

not really lol x


----------



## pinklizzy

Hello ladies,
Had a bit of an odd night last night-think I overdid the shopping and was having horrid sharp pains that felt like they were in my cervix :shrug: then wasn't sure if I was leaking waters :dohh: Spoke to MW and went to bed with pad on, nothing else after that so not sure what it was! My bump feels like it's bruised on the inside too, very sore to touch.
Feeling a bit deflated and sad at the moment, not sure why, prob just hormones. So close to having my baby but I'm really worried about going into hospital and staying in there without OH-I'm such a baby :cry:


----------



## GossipGirly

aww I felt the same :( when dan left and I was alone on the ward it wasnt nice I just wanted us all to be together as a family and instead I was in a room with 3 other ladies, just make sure u get some sleep and u will be home before u know it and its all forgotten :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

Bartness the only thing i could suggest is Muslin squares or even better, old school towling nappies JUST in case you have a puker  Ash was and I went through about 6 a day of those things-very glad I packed a couple in hospital bag.. Glad OH is trying to make up for jerkiness, enjoy your lunch sweets..

Discharge has gone a yellow creamy colour and there is SOOOOOO much, is this normal?


----------



## Kellycool

pichi said:


> mmm i may have a curry tonight for tea too *salivates* chicken curry... nom nom
> 
> I think Libby is also a cute name - my friends little one is called Libby and it just suits her to a T :D
> 
> *Kelly : are you going to try drd WHILE on your bouncy ball! that's some challenge that! *DF: i've got the exact same thing just now. i breathe in and it's like my throat is on fire ¬_¬
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> i seem to be using the '¬____¬' face a lot haah

Hahaha, WHILST eating a pineapple :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

GossipGirly said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> So do you ladies with babies, have any valuable advice on things to have on hand right away that might otherwise be over looked?
> 
> not really lol xClick to expand...

baby wipes are a no no, cotton wool and water much kinder on new born skin. Williams ass was bleeding leaving the hospital after Johnson wipes. Never had no bother after that and moved on to sensitive wipes at a few months old and he has never had a rash since that time. 

You will always need more jam rags than you think at the hospital. 

you will always have your washing machine one! constantly lol make sure you have a tumble theres so much peeing to be done. use a change mat my sofa was wreaked with pee as I was being lazy and just changed him there. If possible wear a wet suit at nappy changing times. :thumbup:

Everyone will say "oh you know it all now you have this and that to come" sod that your to happy to listen to them by this stage :haha:

No one cares how mum is :cry:all want to see baby. spit in their tea :haha:

They will come in droves, you will be tired and narky but like getting gifts don't worry they will leave sooner than they arrive and never to be seen again some of them. Then you will be a bit lonely after that wondering why no one visit. Because your house smells of wee :haha:

Avoid mums who think they know it all, nice to get advice but theres the type that only their way is the right way and you will want to kill them. from why are you folding a sheet like that to advice on what you shouldnt be doing
and that they didnt do that and thats not right. If you dont listen they give up and get offended and go away. Not worth arguing over unless you feel like you wanna fight. 

Oh as for baby things enjoy, its the greatest feeding in the world and it does last and you will enjoy it even if you are half asleep and starving and have a baby attached to you and just want to pooh in peace and change your name to daisy the cow :haha::haha: you will enjoy! because its yours thats why :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Kelly, yes, it's your MP!! :D


----------



## Kellycool

majm1241 said:


> Kelly, yes, it's your MP!! :D

Really? Was a bit green and now thick discharge (thught MP was jelly-like) and when I wipe after a wee the loo paper is tinged pinkish.. Sorry for the total overshare:wacko:


----------



## majm1241

I have the same, but without the pink. The pink could be your show coming or just because she swept you.


----------



## pichi

i had really thick CM the other day - now it's gone really watery (tmi) i kinda leaked through my pants, pj bottoms and onto the kitchen seat :blush: haha!




Kellycool said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> mmm i may have a curry tonight for tea too *salivates* chicken curry... nom nom
> 
> I think Libby is also a cute name - my friends little one is called Libby and it just suits her to a T :D
> 
> *Kelly : are you going to try drd WHILE on your bouncy ball! that's some challenge that! *DF: i've got the exact same thing just now. i breathe in and it's like my throat is on fire ¬_¬
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> i seem to be using the '¬____¬' face a lot haah
> 
> Hahaha, WHILST eating a pineapple :haha:Click to expand...


haha that would be like a really odd circus act :haha:

i meant DTD not DRD whatever that is! :dohh:


----------



## weezyweu

GL Kelly hope this is it for you. Sounds promising.

AFM: whole pineapple yesterday and curry for t tonight and still nothing. I have now decided no more trying to evict he will come when he is ready. 

Anyone heard from shan?


----------



## pichi

apparently it's like 5 in the morning over in Aus so she probably won't update till later on in the night :)


----------



## Kellycool

Cant wait to hear her news 

Have just eaten a whole pineapple too, about to order some curry, but mainly just because I am feeling lazy and dont want to cook!


----------



## pichi

i had some weird turkey curry things... they wern't very good u___u i have a hankering for chips n curry sauce haha :blush:


----------



## Kellycool

I'll have some for you hee hee xx


----------



## anna matronic

I had a cheese burger from the kebab shop :haha:

anyon have any plans over the weekend? Apart from giving birth of course :rofl:

me And evan are having a chilled one. My stomach hurts alot tonight so I think o need to take or easy. Plus I have LOADS of washing to do!! Beware girls u go through so Manu clothes each day lol. Evan has at least one or two changes once he's sicked or usually wee'd over himself :haha: just be prepared!!!

One tip that sounds simple bit I didn't do it. when I change your lo get everything at arms reach before u start. So nappy bag, wipes or cotton and nappy at the ready. Also when I fees get a muslin next to u too, I always forget and end up with spit up over me or Evan :) :haha:


----------



## Bartness

Just got home from my 37 wk appoitment. Measuring at 40, so I've got a growth scan schedualed for next Friday morning. Doc is thinking Jaxon will be a big boy.


----------



## Happyhayley

Went to my Doctors today. Nothing new to report. He's sending me for another scan on Tuesday. Not that I don't like seeing my baby but I've been for SOOOO MANY now it is getting kind of old. I would have made my husband book it off work and everything before...Now I'll just go on my own as we'll meet in the real guy in 11 days.


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations ShanandBoc!!! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

yay baby Elleah is here :D congrats shan


----------



## anna matronic

Where where where? Congratulations Shan, so happy she is here :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

AM, there is a Thread she started in 3rd Tri where someone updated it by seeing her update on FB! :D


----------



## anna matronic

Have seen it thank u April :flower:


----------



## majm1241

You are Welcome! :kiss:


----------



## Pixelle

Thank you for the support and congratulations, ladies :flower:

Massive thank you to Pinklizzy for doing my updates :hugs:

We're now home and I'm knackered! :lol:

Haven't had chance to read the thread but congratulations to all the new mummy's and good luck to those with symptoms! :hugs:

Birth story and pics will follow sometime this weekend, hopefully :)


----------



## lolpants

majm1241 said:


> Congratulations ShanandBoc!!! :hugs:

:happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Pixelle said:


> Thank you for the support and congratulations, ladies :flower:
> 
> Massive thank you to Pinklizzy for doing my updates :hugs:
> 
> We're now home and I'm knackered! :lol:
> 
> Haven't had chance to read the thread but congratulations to all the new mummy's and good luck to those with symptoms! :hugs:
> 
> Birth story and pics will follow sometime this weekend, hopefully :)

So happy for you hun - congrats again! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Pixelle I can't wait to read it and see pics!!! :hugs:

So, I've been trying to clean and I am having contractions every 10 to 12 mins for the past hour. Mark is making me lay down now, but they sure do hurt!! I feel like I have to go #2 but there is nothing and lots of pressure on it and my cha cha.


----------



## mamagreenbean

congrats to the mamas of new babies!!

still waiting here.. i was So sure i would have an october baby.. 
oh well, november is a beautiful month too!

cant wait to hear about more new november babies.


----------



## Dragonfly

crampy back, tooth ache sponsored by quality street, loads of discourage and heaving away here trying to be sick. I wont get my hopes up I think the pain killers prob just left my tum raw when I had them at stupid o clock. Stupid tooth! stupid chocolate! but i still have a sore back though.


----------



## chella

:happydance: congratulations pixelle and coca and ne other ladies ive missed xxxx 
Missed a day and a half and theres so much to catch up on lol, see the boys are in the running still.
Soph - blockin the loo reminds me of when i done that at my mums lol xx

Any girls with anymore signs ??? I have midwife monday and hoping i get some news as last time i was 3/5 engaged so fingers x more progress plz :thumbup:
then consultant thursday to discuss what to do next xxx

:hugs: to all us ladies patiently waiting; i tryed the pineapple, the walks and the curry !! now say i hate pineapple lol xxx


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Chella-hopefully Monday brings you some good news!!

CONGRATS Shan  Awwwww, all these babies.. Pixelle can't wait for a pic!

Sorry about your tooth and backache DF, although maybe the backache is a good thing ;-)

I am still crampy and still loads of discharge, quite thick still.. Just wish I knew if something was happening or not.. Warren is working today and tomorrow-stupid banks and their stupid new systems so no real plans, just got someone coming to see if she wants to buy our car..

Can't believe I am officially overdue.. sigh...

April, sounds uber promising-keep us posted hunni xx


----------



## Dragonfly

did shan have baby I cant find update? been looking around. 

I think i am getting an abscess now. great! sat and no dentist in this town open or will see me anyway on a monday. And emergency dentist 50 miles away! i hope it goes away I am queen of tooth aches and shouldnt have ate the rotten toffee ones in the quality street because i was dying for chocolate. 

dont have back ache now thogh just when I wake up I have it. I know I will go over due! 
and remembered I forgot to see midwife on thurday so told myself to call doc and forgot to it was the days when William and darren went out so I got some sleep. I needed that sleep! well days till next hospital appp by time i get docs ones i may as well wait till then. 

I dont fancy some snotty midwife asking me a thousand unrelated questions to how I live including how much I pay for it. Nosey asses around here. And asking if i had mice and implying that there was domestic violence or social involved because i didnt have my file its with many others at the hospital and has feck all interesting in it. And a bollocking about breastfeeding. I really dont need that shit and then to be talked down to when I ask valid questions.


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies

Ive just got up after my party last night :haha: 

:hugs: DF I had killer toothache for a few days last week was horrible - hope it eases for you asap!

Kelly, :( yep were both officially overdue now :( :dust: for us both!!

GL Majm hope this is it for you! :thumbup:

The pineapple and spice didn't work for me Chella! 

Lol xx


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> Hi Chella-hopefully Monday brings you some good news!!
> 
> CONGRATS Shan  Awwwww, all these babies.. Pixelle can't wait for a pic!
> 
> Sorry about your tooth and backache DF, although maybe the backache is a good thing ;-)
> 
> I am still crampy and still loads of discharge, quite thick still.. Just wish I knew if something was happening or not.. Warren is working today and tomorrow-stupid banks and their stupid new systems so no real plans, just got someone coming to see if she wants to buy our car..
> 
> Can't believe I am officially overdue.. sigh...
> 
> April, sounds uber promising-keep us posted hunni xx

Thanks kelly i hav this feeling im goin to go overdue big time lol, hope these cramps turn into more hehe ill keep a eye out for ur news xxx



lolpants said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Ive just got up after my party last night :haha:
> 
> :hugs: DF I had killer toothache for a few days last week was horrible - hope it eases for you asap!
> 
> Kelly, :( yep were both officially overdue now :( :dust: for us both!!
> 
> GL Majm hope this is it for you! :thumbup:
> 
> The pineapple and spice didn't work for me Chella!
> 
> Lol xx

I kno all these things we try lol fingers x hese babies get nored of waitin!!!

DF - Hope toothache eases ive got it lightly on back tooth, didnt know shan has had baby , think ive missed a few births, xx

Hey April are u making progress xxx:happydance:


----------



## jkbmah

just to update you - Emilia Rose was born 27/10/10 weighing a surprisingly teensy 5lb 1oz


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats ! jk! I am sure I have missed births to as they are coming fast in here now. 

Heres some new pics of william, one I made earlier lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/454795-more-autumn-shots-william.html


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies. They stopped after 4 hours of coming every 10 to 12 mins. Mark made my lay down and I fell asleep on the couch for an hour and then he woke me and we went to bed. I woke up once during the night to a painful one again, but then it was it. I have had a few mild BH this morning laying in bed, but nothing like last night. We'll see how today goes. :hugs:

Congrats jk! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

How nice. William took his nappy off and had a dump on the sofa. All over him he was and his feet. So peed off. Lucky there was a throw on sofa that I can just wash so no biggie my livingroom just smells of pooh but you get used to it lol


----------



## Dragonfly

*Advice me on off topic please. *

My brpther who i dont speakl to any more is a complete spoilt weido . 5 years ago my parents moved and left stuff in the house we lived in, same house they just moved and i took over. (previoud house) my brother stayed with us for a while but we had to ask him to go as he wasnt paying for his food or rent. So he still lives rent free on the dole with parents. Now he left all his deczs in my house. I mean loads! chatastic style things. We had no tree so used his which was the family tree anyway but my mum didnt want it as it was to bih for her livingroom. He said we could use it after he moved back with parents. 

Now he was ok abnout this for a few years and we offered him money for the tree as he seems to start a row every year over wanting the tree just to have it even though he has no room and my mum has said he cant bring it in. Its 8ft massive thing. i know how much he paid as we where with him when he bought it. In fact he didnt pay he used his cards which he ran up debt on. So every year we offered him money for it, same price turned it down saying we could use it. When we where moving to this place he took all his lights back he had to I had no room. And even my lights where mixed up in therebut am getting new ones anyway. Even my tinsel is gone. Now he has text my dad again and asked him for money or the tree back! 

I cant afford a tree , I am struggling to get lights he has loads he has stored just wont let me have a set not even my own. I have offered him money over 5 years of using it and i mean every year more than once so he dosnt keep mentioning it. He seems to want to hang on to it. He disnt like us using it and would prefer us sitting with nothing. My OH hates him and went mad and wants to give the tree back to him and we have nothing but I dont think so. Its in my procession for over 5 years, I offered money every year for it and he has no room for it and my mum wont even let him take it in the house. I had a look at trees and the one we have was a great one on sale so unless i fancy paying over £100 for a tree i wont get another one. 

sorry for rambling on i dont fancy this xmas with just a set of lights on the floor because my bro is so dam selfish and wont even take money offered to him several times! now he wants money i dont bloody have! 

ps he isnt speaking to us becuase i contacted him on the phone and npt bebo, he roared at my son several times, he throws things in our faces all the time, he is spiteful and nasty and is 32 lives at home of my parents and only ever had like 2 jobs which he was sacked from from being cheeky and impossible to work with! and everyone thinks he is a pedo because his mates are like 16 and less! I cannot stand him the way he carries on at all., He even got a baby on board sign and didnt speak to me for a while because i asked for our car seat back for William! we needed it as darrens mum takes them out. ps he isnt a pedo just thinks he is a teenager still and tells my parents to f off. Nightmare he is. 

I am planning on ignoring him for the tree my parents are with me on it to he is just as usual being spiteful and awkward.


----------



## Bartness

I'm sorry you arve having a hard time with your brother DF. I agree you should hold on to the tree, after all you've had it for the last 5 years, and have two small children! I hope things work out for you. 

Congrats to Shan and jkb! 

Apprently my family and OH's family have started a pool on when Jaxon will be born, since I've been nesting. I dont know if I like this idea, or if I do. Either way I choose the date of Nov. 19th, OH the 22nd, SIL the 21st, Mom and dad Thanksgiving and so on....its kinda weird.


----------



## Kellycool

DF just keep it-not much he can do about it unless he physically comes and takes it and he sounds way too lazy for that lol.. 

Congrats on little Emilia 

I like the pool idea Bartness!!!

Well, i have been having bad cramps about every 9 minutes for 3 hours now.. Am trying SOO hard not to get excited but it is quite sore. Tummy is constantly tight and have a dull backache that is there even between the cramps. Arg, I just wish I knew what it felt like to go into labour!


----------



## lolpants

Congrats JK!

DF - I would just sa 'ok you can have tree back, come and get it' cos he obv won't if your parents won't allow it in the house anyway! He does sound very childish! at the worst if he does get tree, then a new one can't be that expensive?£100 for a top of the range luxury one maybe, but a basic one in a supermarket or something wouldn't be more than around £25?.. and you could charge your brother that for storage of his tree :haha: .. and why did he have Williams car seat? was he using it to just park in parent and child spaces?? if so that is so wrong! :grr:
.. and yucky on the poo!! :wacko:

Majm, glad too hear your not in pain anymore - but does sound like the start of things so they probably will come back - GL :hugs:

Bartness - its fun too have a bet on due date - I used this site = https://expectnet.com/game.php

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

oooooooooo good luck Kelly!
:happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

He wouldnt dare come near here my OH would punch him out! he cant stand how he goes on. Totally arrogant prick to be honest. He is just acting selfish I just ignore it I am used to him complaining and winging when i have anything like every year he asks what I get for xmas from parents to see if his was better and his is always better! and then what did i get back from hols from them and he gets new gear and I get feck all. If i had of got something he cracks up about it. Has to know how much I get all the time even in a bday card! thinks the world owes him something. 

Anyway feeling weird, bit down. Maybe tooth ache worry is getting to me as i dont facny a screaming tooth ache right not at all. But I feel a bit like crying or something I dont know I just dont feel right. :(


LOL pants my brother is a creep . He was going on like my son was his and it freaked me out. Said If i wanted my car seat for darrens mum i was to call him and he would come up with it. But you never get a hold of him as he is in bed or clubbing with teenagers all night or refuses to answer phone. I am embarrassed to be related to him. My dad thinks he isnt right in the head yet carries him still. He cant even make himself a pot noodle and when my parents iused to go away he would scrounge food of me and not spend the money my parents left for him to eat with. Such an easy life he has yet bitches to everyone online about how miserable he is because like my mum he cant be pleased.


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Lol
How're you feeling due-date buddy?
xx


----------



## lolpants

I feel ok - baby been a bit active today and the odd twinge.. nothing too exciting! Having curry for tea :haha:
A good friend has predicted tomorrow - and she has been spookily accurate with others , so Im kinda hoping she is right! A Sunday would be good as OH will defo be with me!

Backache seems to be a very common sign of labour Kelly, so I do think your on you're way! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Hopefully she is right!!! Sunday is a nice day to go into labour I think, albeit the 'day of rest'..
Still very tight and crampy under bump and aching back but nothing to make me think this is def it.. Oh and still very pinkishy when I wipe after a wee.. 

DF, hope you cheer up soon, maybe you just need a good cry-i did earlier and feel loads better..


----------



## lolpants

My due date bump pics taken last night (one very unflattering angled one :haha: )





Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

I just got done cleaning out the fridge. It was so disgusting, now it looks so nice and well empty...hehe. Working on cleaning shower curtons and more rugs. I've been driving OH crazy last few days with my cleaning spree I've been on. Though I do take a few minutes or an hour here and there to rest up. 

Gotta go out to my parents house later and let the puggers out. I cant wait to see my Denali and Lucy again, I love them little pugs! And Im there favorite person. Probaby b/c Im the crazy one that bought them, spent about 1,000 on three pugs in four years (my little Durango died, at one year old, and my mom couldnt handle loosing her precious baby girl, so I got her Lucy!).


----------



## Marie1337

I had my little boy via emergency c-section after 24 hours of intense back labour on Nov 6. We named him Flynn and he is 8 lbs 8 oz. I am amazed and in complete awe of my little man. 

Will post birth story and pictures once I am recovered. Good luck to the rest of the sparklers!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Marie!!! :hugs:

DF, I'm sorry your Brother is stressing you out. :hugs:

GL Kelly! I hope this is it for you! 

Lol you look great hon!! :hugs:

AFM, Mark & I are both nesting right now. I have been feeling a bit achey and a tad bit queasy all day. Worse when I stand or walk. Don't know what it is but just need to take it easy I guess. Just easier said than done. We have tons to do!! My tummy has been rock hard on and off all day.


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats Maire! 

My bro isnt stressing me out I refuse to let any of my family ever stress me out as they put me through to much of that in the past. Its great me sating that because I have a lot more to stress about other than petty things like silliness from them. :) very liberating the way I think now I like me now. I have moved on and laugh at them down there because i am not being dragged down that hole with them. 

Feel better after shower only that tooth ache is in my gums and i fear abscess. taking pain killers which seem to work to maybe get swelling down. Its one thats acted up before and I hate dentists! .


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Marie 

Lol, lovely pics hunni xx


----------



## lolpants

congrats Marie! Hope you recover quickly from the c sect :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## sparky32

Marie1337 said:


> I had my little boy via emergency c-section after 24 hours of intense back labour on Nov 6. We named him Flynn and he is 8 lbs 8 oz. I am amazed and in complete awe of my little man.
> 
> Will post birth story and pictures once I am recovered. Good luck to the rest of the sparklers!

Aw big congrats, can't wait to see the pictures :happydance: :happydance:

The sparklers are coming thick and fast now xx


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats marie :) I'll do an update on the parents thread tomorrow as am gonna go bed in a bit as evan is just fed and sleeping so I have about 3 hours break :haha:

marie take it easy hun, take those painkillers and don't do too much :) xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am getting the crap kicked out of me here tonight as usual! I cant sit comfortable at all for being head butted in bladder and bits sticking out.


----------



## Bartness

congrats Marie!


----------



## anna matronic

I take that back. Evan did a massive poo so u changed him, then he wanted some food before sleep and has bloody poo'd again. He gates being changed so now he is settled from feeding I have to change him so he gets ratty :(

any tips or advice???, xxxxx


----------



## quaizer

chella said:


> Update on Quazier - Jessica Novia Dixon was born an hour ago weighing 7lb 9oz :happydance: xx

Thanks Rachel for updating for me!! :flower: :thumbup:

Congratulations to Anna Maronic and ladies who have had their babies who I missed xxx :kiss:


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> I take that back. Evan did a massive poo so u changed him, then he wanted some food before sleep and has bloody poo'd again. He gates being changed so now he is settled from feeding I have to change him so he gets ratty :(
> 
> any tips or advice???, xxxxx

The ancient art of learning to change a nappy without disturbing a child is one that will come to you in time :winkwink: I do it now when william is asleep when he is in all angles. 


Loads of pees and poohs is a good thing. They just eat and pooh for a while but it passes. 

I am in single digits now 9 days to go and nothing happening here!


----------



## majm1241

I have been vomiting & having diarrhea for about 4 to 5 hours now!!! My tummy is so tight and I just feel like pure shit!!! I cannot sleep!!! I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Ok that sounds like labour to me as i read you can get dioreaha and vomiting. Either that or you have a bug but you mentioned tightening. Maybe call midwife they will call you up to check you but not sure what way that works in America.


----------



## Mei190

I had vomitting which when I went to the hospital they told me mine was false labor and I had to have an injection to stop me vomitting (I had been for 6 hours straight) 

Yours might be the start of something, so I would go and get checked out :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

majm I had that 3 days before my waters broke xx


----------



## Kellycool

Hope this is it for you April..

Soph, I used to change Ash under a cot mobile which he used to stare at and forget about being changed. Also, not directly on changing mat-I had a towelling sheet thingi on the changing mat 

Sigh, I have hardly slept. Had bad cramps every 10 mins since 9pm last night. They seem to be further apart now but back is still killing me and I have shooting pains up my thighs. Also pretty nauseas.. Prob nothing though so not getting excited..

This thread is getting so quiet now that all the babies are coming


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks ladies. I change him on a towel on the mat so it's not so cold. He just hates it, he stops crying when I button up his vest usually :). Anyway o changed him and he stayed fairly calm but it woke him up. I just put him back on booby and within 5 mins was asleep.

Only problemo now is he has started feeding little and often or like this morning has been on boob since half 8 except for when I bathed him and the odd time he was held or went down for a bit. He is dozing tho so not proper feeding just suckling ever so often. Could it be more for comfort? I have a dummy I'm happy to try maybe.

I am really pissed off. my dad was popping in this morning to see Evan. He hasn't seen him since last Saturday when he popped in for 10 mins. it is awkward cos he and mum are divorced but not alot I can do till Evan is more settled and I can drive.

Anyway he txt me and said "Oops just got up bit of late nite. Cant make today so how bout tuesday for a bite to eat? X". I dunno how to reply without causing agro. For the record my dad is notoriously selfish, changes plans etc znd we've often had words and rows about it.


----------



## anna matronic

April hope it is something Hun. If not hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats to all the new new babies I have missed. 

Good luck kelly hope this is it for you. 

AFM went to bonfire and firework display last night, no signs today. has period type pain all night last night but not on and off continuous but that has gone now. Hospital tomorrow for first sweep. Really hopiong it works, little one is getting really quiet and I dont like it!!!


----------



## Betheney

So my baby doesn't seem to be any closer to coming out, I have no pre-labour symptoms.... I have spent alot of time up and walking around and it hadn't done anything, I don't get extra cramps at all and I'm sure my braxton hicks are getting less frequent BOOOOOOOO


----------



## anna matronic

Betheney when I had Evan at exactly 38 weeks my cervix was so closed and long and high even the induction hormones couldn't break it. I swear if I'd have gone natural I'd have gone well overdue as I never had symptoms either x x


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies. I got a couple hours of sleep total. Kept throwing up and having horrible diarrhea. Stomach very crampy but can't tell if it is contractions with it because too sensitive to touch. Feeling very weak and thirsty. Still having diarrhea but not vomited for a couple of hours. Nothing left to vomit for it is pure acid. :cry: If continues I am going in for sure. Might be dehydrated. My hips and back are killing me!!!

I'm Full Term as of today! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

That does sound like the start of it but thats from reading what everyone else says here when going into labour and reading up myself about it. Dont need to say drink plenty of fluids I know you will. (hate it when poeple say obvious things like that lol ).


----------



## Bartness

YAY April, to full term, Im also full term today! 21 days to go also (not that I'm counting down or anything). I've also been having diarrhea, with a back ach today. But its time change today so Im stuck at work b/c people dont know how to turn clocks back....


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont want to go into labour before Tuesday my shopping is arriving then and theres nice stuff in it and some for my hospital bag lol


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Bartness Happy Full Term to you too! :hugs: I forgot about the time change!!! 

DF I read that too and if it is I just want it over with for I am miserable right now!! Lol I'm such a whimp!! Just had to go again and threw up again too! Been having painful BH too. My whole lower body is so achey!! :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont envy you I dread that sort of labour which is dragged out for days with illness and you dont know whats happening. I rather have an all of a sudden one. Do they actually exist like in film where you see a woman suddenly scream and go into labour and have the baby in an hour? does it? I will have one of them please.


----------



## Bartness

April, maybe Bryelle will be born in the next day or two! I know you want her to cook longer, but it sounds like she wants out!


----------



## majm1241

Lol I go to the doctor tomorrow and Mark said "You better tell them to induce you!!!" I have kept him up all night and complained the entire pregnancy from being sick! He has had enough of my complaints! :haha: he is kinda pissing me off now like he is the damn doctor and does not want me to go in for false labor because the hospital is almost 40 mins away! :roll: I'll see how it goes. I just drank some water and it was heaven! Damn thirsty!!! Still getting BH!!!! About to go soak in the tub and let the shower run on me!!


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> April, maybe Bryelle will be born in the next day or two! I know you want her to cook longer, but it sounds like she wants out!

I'm having a feeling she is trying to go sooner too!! Mom & dad may jyst have to change their plans sooner. They are coming on the 20th.


----------



## Dragonfly

OI get in line! lol


----------



## Mei190

April: It sounds like it could very well be the start of things. Mine died off after about 24 hours so if you wanted her to cook longer, she very well might :thumbup:


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm off to my baby shower in a bit, really looking forward to seeing everyone :happydance: Had a bit of a wobble last night and my poor OH had to deal with lots of tears-terrified something will go wrong or I won't have a clue what to do with baby. I want to be excited but I'm just scared about the whole thing :blush:


----------



## anna matronic

Aww Lizzy, totally natural hun :) I know it is a really cliched thing to say but it really does come naturally. Anything I haven't been sure of I have googled Babycentre or something :haha:

Have a lovely baby shower :) x x


----------



## pichi

hey girls. hope everyone is well.

well, peanut is still not here. I gutted my bathroom and gutted my OH's car today. was REALLY needing it! lol

come on peanut - you've got 3 days left to get a shift on :p


fingers crossed to all those girlies that are having some labour signs - all i have is the sore back and the constant BH's. positive i lost more of my plug too. I think i've had more movement in the downstairs department today too in the last week! (tmi)


----------



## Bartness

Only signs I've had so far, are the nesting, bh's and lower back pain. Nothing else. Though I have a growth scan schedualed for Friday morning, so who knows what will happen after that.


----------



## sarafused

Just a quick pop on!

I went in to be induced last Wednesday 3rd Nov. Went straight to get my waters broken which they did around 11am. contractions started off straight away but it was fairly slow starting on the dialation front. By around 6 hours later Id only got to 5cm, I couldnt believe it as my first baby was a 6 hour labour. 

Very quickly the pain got really awful and the gas and air just wasnt doing it for me and just made me want to be sick. I decided that it would be best to go for an epidural as I needed a rest if things were going to continue in this way. So managed to get the epidural put in and the midwife decided to check things considering my pain level. Turned out in the last hour and half Id gone the rest of the way and was at 10cm. Bit of a wasted epidural :haha:

20 minutes of pushing and our little man arrived at 20.06 weighing 7lb 15oz and 51cm. :happydance:

We havent fully settled on his name but we are very close now. He is gorgeous and really looks just like his big brother did. :cloud9:

Just after birth
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Second%20Baby/IMG_3189.jpg

5th Nov, we left hospital the same day.
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Second%20Baby/IMG_3221.jpg


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Sara!


----------



## chella

LittleMermaid said:


> Cocobelle update:
> I received a text from Cocobelle's DH at 315am this morning, to say that Herbert had arrived - it's a :blue: at 6lb 2oz :cloud9:! Cocobelle was doing just fine with HB style, but then bubs hb dropped so had to have a C-S under GA. Cocobelle and baby doing well.
> 
> Cocobelle was still is recovery when she text me this morning, bless her heart (so proud of my bestie!)! Think she will need some healing vibes sent from her bnb girls!
> 
> More news to follow once I know more. Hoping to see them later to give them all (Cocobelle, DH and Herbert) great big :hugs:!!

Congrats coco xxxx



jkbmah said:


> just to update you - Emilia Rose was born 27/10/10 weighing a surprisingly teensy 5lb 1oz

Congrats jkb xxx



quaizer said:


> chella said:
> 
> 
> Update on Quazier - Jessica Novia Dixon was born an hour ago weighing 7lb 9oz :happydance: xx
> 
> Thanks Rachel for updating for me!! :flower: :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations to Anna Maronic and ladies who have had their babies who I missed xxx :kiss:Click to expand...

My pleasure hun xxx



sarafused said:


> Just a quick pop on!
> 
> I went in to be induced last Wednesday 3rd Nov. Went straight to get my waters broken which they did around 11am. contractions started off straight away but it was fairly slow starting on the dialation front. By around 6 hours later Id only got to 5cm, I couldnt believe it as my first baby was a 6 hour labour.
> 
> Very quickly the pain got really awful and the gas and air just wasnt doing it for me and just made me want to be sick. I decided that it would be best to go for an epidural as I needed a rest if things were going to continue in this way. So managed to get the epidural put in and the midwife decided to check things considering my pain level. Turned out in the last hour and half Id gone the rest of the way and was at 10cm. Bit of a wasted epidural :haha:
> 
> 20 minutes of pushing and our little man arrived at 20.06 weighing 7lb 15oz and 51cm. :happydance:
> 
> We havent fully settled on his name but we are very close now. He is gorgeous and really looks just like his big brother did. :cloud9:
> 
> Just after birth
> https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Second%20Baby/IMG_3189.jpg
> 
> 5th Nov, we left hospital the same day.
> https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Second%20Baby/IMG_3221.jpg


He is gorgeous, congrats xxx


Hows everyone doing ?? too much for me to quote and catch up on, see ive missed a few births too, well had a few bh and tmi - discharge alot, midwife tomorrow so hopefully theres some progress news tomorrow xxx


----------



## lolpants

Happy full term April and Bartness!! :happydance:
.. and congrats Sarafused!

Ive had a funny day - lots of twinges and tightening and finally some discharge! (sorry if TMI but not had any till today and I know most of you have been having it for weeks!) Nothing regular enough too time or get excited about - but at least I have something at long last!!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats Sara :) When you have a name post on the parents thread so I can update the front page :)


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> OI get in line! lol

:haha:


----------



## lolpants

... it is quiet on here...

Me and OH :sex: last night - 1st time in ages - its now 3.30am and Ive had pink discharge and Im having what I think are contractions :wacko: Left OH in bed sleeping and Im gonna start timing them... it could be nothing and pass, but its weird, I feel scared that this is it :wacko::shrug:

Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Oh my god lol eeek!!!!! Let us know. You gone offline do maybe back to bed xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

I think I'm having contractions :wacko: Strange waves of painful tightenings every 10-15 mins since 11.30pm, have been napping in between them but paracetamol hasn't made much difference. Need to be able to time how long they last I think.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies. Im on the cell phone so bear with me if there are many typos! Lol. 

Well I went in to the hospital at around 830 pm tonight. Its 1140 now but they are keeping me because i'm having lots of contractions. I'm here at least till morning but they gave me an IV and had me sign some papers on baby and everything so I imagine I won't be leaving without our little girl.

My contractions are getting a bit stronger too so that is a good sign. Nurse says i'm 5 cm dilated so fingers crossed. 

My only complaints as of now are that my IV hurts a bit too much and the woman moaning down the hall is making me nervous. Lol.

But i will be updating on my facebook so any ladies on there are welcome to update here for me. :)

Bye for now.


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck Silas!


----------



## Kellycool

GL Silas.. Hope you're ok Pinklizzy and Lol!!! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## lolpants

GL Silas!!
and fingers crossed Lizzy!!

AFM - Had bath, taken paracetamol and have tens machine on - contractions every 4-6 mins lasting from anywhere around 35 secs too over a minute - woke my OH up about 5am (2 hrs ago) and were trying too stay put for as long as possible - looks like could be busy day!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have nothing still. Why am I not surprised. Well I dont want anything till after me shopping comes tomorrow lol


----------



## anna matronic

They have broken silas loves waters so a definite baby for here today oh and she was 6cm. Dialated!!!!

Lol keep us updates!!!


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> I have nothing still. Why am I not surprised. Well I dont want anything till after me shopping comes tomorrow lol

Me too DF.......

I'm super miserable today that my baby isn't here. Today I've come to the conclusion that the baby is not coming any time soon, I've had nothing that points into the direction of me going into labour, I used to get period type cramps but I rarely get them now maybe 1 a week. I can't help but feel my body is just not getting ready. I have 12 days left which I know is still plenty of time but today I just feel like it's not going to happen, I think it's just todays mood I just no longer feel positive.

Sorry to whine


----------



## Dragonfly

I had signs in the past to but all left me now this past few weeks and nothing. My friend who seems to be psychic and predicted both my pregnancies and near the dates says 25th of nov for me. Seems ages away! Thing is she is to right to often.


----------



## Betheney

Yeah same all left me..... Have you had any internals DF? They're not offered here until after 40 weeks. So your due around the same time as me and have you dilated at all even with a complete lack of symptoms?


----------



## Dragonfly

I do not want an internal i had 3 last pregnant enough to make me never want one again and give me problems down there as they where so painful. I know I am not dilated so I dont need one. I dont need some old lady rummaging around in me while I squirm and she looks at me like I am over reacting to tell me that then I go home all sore and not wanting to ever be touched down there again. NO thanks.


----------



## pichi

I'm the same as you ladies. All signs of labour vanished. Need to come to terms with the fact that this wee peanut is going to come after the 10th *sigh*


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry but TMI I am ripping farts that could kill humans here this morning! I am full of wind! one of the side effects of rennies! And the fact I ate far to much multi grain bread yesterday as thats all I had to eat. I hate mondays its broke day.


----------



## anna matronic

Maybe not it could just happen :)

I'd love to still be preggo approaching due date. It's really affected me mentally having him early. I wanna be pregnant again :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

You will wannabe that after anyway I know with Wiliam I felt like I missed being pregnant. weirdly even though I was very ill I think i just got used to it. And then that empty feeling in stomach I had, something missing etc Far better off after I agree but its weird.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i havent had any labor signs my due dates tomorrow(nov.9)


----------



## Dragonfly

Its only an estimated date though they rarely get that date right.


----------



## pichi

Well fingers crossed AM I just go into labour tonight :haha: she's very low I know that much for sure! Was this time last week I had those contractions which were obviously just to torment me lol

Ah. I think ill be having a lazy day after yesterday. Done tonnes of cleaning - including the overhaul of OHs barkit car


----------



## Kellycool

NOOOO Lol, how dare you leave your due date buddy all pregnant and go and have your baby hee hee.. 
ARG..................... Louis, you still here? 
Had my 2nd sweep this morning, no change in cervix from Fri so have given up hope on getting on plane next week. Now it is just a question of when do we change our tickets to.. The MW did say that loads of people just go into labour without being dilated etc etc.. And she also said babba does not feel too big and there is loads of water.. 
I just cant believe I am here again. I'm grateful that I still have a healthy bay inside me, dont get me wrong, I just can hardly move everything aches so much and the hormones seem to be worse than ever so I dont want to talk to anyone. And I have an entire house to pack up too.;. BUT it's our own doing so going to have a nice cup of coffee and have a word with myself to snap out of it!
Lots of good vibes to all the ladies about to give birth and to all us waiting for the labour fairy  
Sophie that profile pic of Evan is delicious!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks Kelly :)

I guess the only thing u can do is chill out! When do u have to be out of your house? Are u rushing back to SA or can it wait? I guess once you've had baby, registered then got passport u are looking at a few weeks?

First appointment to get Evan registered is next Friday 19th!! I have benefits to apply for lol!! So it's annoying!!


----------



## Kellycool

anna matronic said:


> Thanks Kelly :)
> 
> I guess the only thing u can do is chill out! When do u have to be out of your house? Are u rushing back to SA or can it wait? I guess once you've had baby, registered then got passport u are looking at a few weeks?
> 
> First appointment to get Evan registered is next Friday 19th!! I have benefits to apply for lol!! So it's annoying!!

Well we have to be out Wed 17th, but a friend has left keys as they are in SA for a holiday until end Nov and we can stay there but that's in Wimbedon which is far from Tunbridge Wells-HOPING babba is here by Wed next week at least!
Is it the benefits that took so long to get appt or is it cos it's in London? I guess if Im still preg next week I might have to think about having little one at st georges where i had Ash but had a bad experience there so would rather not.. 
As far as passport, once registered, we can get appt for little one in Croydon and pay like 50 quid to get it back within a week:thumbup:
But no REAL rush to get back to SA so you are right, need to relax lol
xx


----------



## anna matronic

No the appointment at the registry office (Croydon) I can't get child benefit, tax credits, housing etc without the birth cert! I'm in no major rush!

I thought st georges was ok? My sis had my neice there and is under them now for the twins even tho she's in Croydon.

Well Wimbledon isn't too far, just over an hour from twells?? And ok for a back up. Really hope bubs comes soon!!

What appointment can u get in Croydon? That for a passport? Didn't know there was anywhere xx


----------



## Kellycool

Yeah it's just for the premuim 1 week service  You can do the 2 week service via post for like 8 quid extra-did that with Ash and we had his passport within 4 days!

i know, loads of friends had their babbas at St Georges and were fine but my birth was a total shocker and even had the student midwife apologise for how I was treated-but I guess it was only one midwife who was so mean so I should probs just keep an open mind! 

Hope your tummy/scar not too sore anymore

xx


----------



## makeithappen

well girls baby Grace has entered the world!! 

She arrived a day early on Wednesday 3rd at 5.40am weighing 7lb4oz and im just completely in love with her! Had a bit of a rough time but now that im home i feel loads better! Grace is sooooo good! we just cant stop looking at her :cloud9:

here are a few pics....









Congrats to all you ladies who have had their babies!!!!!!!!! And loads of labour vibes to those still waiting!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww she is gorgous! congrats!


----------



## Kellycool

Oh my M.I.H, Baby Grace is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pichi

aw she's gorgeous!


----------



## lolpants

..well Im still here -- tens machine was really helping and I was coping really well with the pain - was shattered and went back too bed about 8am - managed to get some sleep and woke up too a contraction - went too press boost button and batteries have worn out!! OH is out buying some more now - but contractions do seem further apart at the mo :(
Im hoping this isn't a false alarm - as the last 8-9 hrs have been bad enough - don't wanna go through it again!!

Congrats Makeithappen - Grace is beautiful!! :kiss:

Labour :dust: all round!!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

.. Ive just lost more plug - darker red rather than the pink I had during the night - gonna google and see what that means (which I know can be dangerous as google will prob tell me Im dying or something!!)

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats not your plug thats a bloody show the thing that comes after plug and before waters.


----------



## Kellycool

Ah lol I am sure it is not a false alarm  Probs your proper show! Cant wait to hear when your LO has arrived-do you have someone to text for upsdates on here? x


----------



## lolpants

I actualy found a google image that matches it and it is a bloody show :wacko: which means I should be in defo labour anytime soon :wacko:

Ive got Chella in line too update once I go in - gonna ring hospital in a bit and explain the last few hrs too them - I have to have spinal tap put in straight away due too difficult spacing on my back, so they may want me in earlier than a standard labour too

Will keep the updates going as long as I can! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I just after eating there and had two braxton hicks this morning and near threw up for the pain that went up me ! I actually jumped up and paniced. I think its that I just ate I dont know but was trying not to throw up at same time. Scary.


----------



## forgodssake

lolpants said:


> .. Ive just lost more plug - darker red rather than the pink I had during the night - gonna google and see what that means (which I know can be dangerous as google will prob tell me Im dying or something!!)
> 
> Lol xx

Naw, according to google you'll already be dead ;) STEP AWAY FROM THE BROWSER!!

Sorry I have been MIA ladies - have been reading but feeling decidedly sorry for myself ;) I am now back and firmly in the "nothing's bloody happening to me" camp :wacko:

Massive vibes for all those of you whom are in labour (which I think is everyone but me, DF and pichi :cry:) and I hope your babies come soon.

CONGRATS to all those who have had their babies :happydance::happydance: MIH, I LOVE the pic of Grace where she is looking up at (I pressume) daddy - its just perfect.

Cant reply individually as there are about 4 million posts I have *igonored* but I have been thinking about you all!!

I had some maternity pics done - I started a thread but only had one response (thanks Diva ;)) :rolleyes: so am gonna post on here for you lovely ladies to big them up for me :rofl:

Appropriate vibes to all
Jo
xx

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/381.jpg

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/3813.jpg

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/3812.jpg


----------



## Kellycool

DF you are NOT allowed to go into labour too hahaha, I am going to be left all alone here  But it's ok if I get to see all your beautiful baby pics x


----------



## Kellycool

WOW FGS, your pics are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
You can join me in the feel sorry for yourself camp. 3 days over and all twangs gone FFS...


----------



## Dragonfly

Kellycool said:


> DF you are NOT allowed to go into labour too hahaha, I am going to be left all alone here  But it's ok if I get to see all your beautiful baby pics x

*gets back in to an orderly cue" ok I can wait,.. I be fine sitting about another while I have shopping coming tomorrow anyway. 

You go ahead first :thumbup: I will take over your over due thread probably.


----------



## forgodssake

Kellycool said:


> WOW FGS, your pics are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You can join me in the feel sorry for yourself camp. 3 days over and all twangs gone FFS...

Thank you :D - OH did them - apart from the ones he *stars* in too which DD1 took.

I really shouldnt be moaning when I have 8 days left, I cant imagine how you must be feeling!!

I had DD2 at 36 weeks so I think subconsciously I have been expecting this one since then :(

JUST GET OUT BABIES ;)
xx


----------



## pichi

Hah kelly I'm still here too after having a nice false labour spell grr!

Lol - don't think its a false alarm for you :happydance: come out little one :D

I've had an extremely active baby this morning - dunno what she's doing in there. Lots of BH too


----------



## lolpants

Love your pics FGS!! :thumbup:

Things seem to be dying down here :( arghhh!! no fair!!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## forgodssake

lolpants said:


> Love your pics FGS!! :thumbup:
> 
> Things seem to be dying down here :( arghhh!! no fair!!! :(
> 
> Lol xx

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Do you have a gym ball?


----------



## lolpants

forgodssake said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> Love your pics FGS!! :thumbup:
> 
> Things seem to be dying down here :( arghhh!! no fair!!! :(
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Do you have a gym ball?Click to expand...

yep - I should get on it really! Thanks for the reminder! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## chella

SilasLove said:


> Hey ladies. Im on the cell phone so bear with me if there are many typos! Lol.
> 
> Well I went in to the hospital at around 830 pm tonight. Its 1140 now but they are keeping me because i'm having lots of contractions. I'm here at least till morning but they gave me an IV and had me sign some papers on baby and everything so I imagine I won't be leaving without our little girl.
> 
> My contractions are getting a bit stronger too so that is a good sign. Nurse says i'm 5 cm dilated so fingers crossed.
> 
> My only complaints as of now are that my IV hurts a bit too much and the woman moaning down the hall is making me nervous. Lol.
> 
> But i will be updating on my facebook so any ladies on there are welcome to update here for me. :)
> 
> Bye for now.

Congratulations , she is gorgeous xxx



lolpants said:


> GL Silas!!
> and fingers crossed Lizzy!!
> 
> AFM - Had bath, taken paracetamol and have tens machine on - contractions every 4-6 mins lasting from anywhere around 35 secs too over a minute - woke my OH up about 5am (2 hrs ago) and were trying too stay put for as long as possible - looks like could be busy day!
> 
> Lol xx

im keepin myself updated hehe xxx



makeithappen said:


> well girls baby Grace has entered the world!!
> 
> She arrived a day early on Wednesday 3rd at 5.40am weighing 7lb4oz and im just completely in love with her! Had a bit of a rough time but now that im home i feel loads better! Grace is sooooo good! we just cant stop looking at her :cloud9:
> 
> here are a few pics....
> 
> View attachment 134219
> 
> 
> View attachment 134220
> 
> 
> View attachment 134221
> 
> 
> View attachment 134223
> 
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies who have had their babies!!!!!!!!! And loads of labour vibes to those still waiting!!




forgodssake said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> .. Ive just lost more plug - darker red rather than the pink I had during the night - gonna google and see what that means (which I know can be dangerous as google will prob tell me Im dying or something!!)
> 
> Lol xx
> 
> ooooooooooooooo its happenin x
> 
> Naw, according to google you'll already be dead ;) STEP AWAY FROM THE BROWSER!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA ladies - have been reading but feeling decidedly sorry for myself ;) I am now back and firmly in the "nothing's bloody happening to me" camp :wacko:
> 
> Massive vibes for all those of you whom are in labour (which I think is everyone but me, DF and pichi :cry:) and I hope your babies come soon.
> 
> CONGRATS to all those who have had their babies :happydance::happydance: MIH, I LOVE the pic of Grace where she is looking up at (I pressume) daddy - its just perfect.
> 
> Cant reply individually as there are about 4 million posts I have *igonored* but I have been thinking about you all!!
> 
> I had some maternity pics done - I started a thread but only had one response (thanks Diva ;)) :rolleyes: so am gonna post on here for you lovely ladies to big them up for me :rofl:
> 
> Appropriate vibes to all
> Jo
> xx
> 
> https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/381.jpg
> 
> https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/3813.jpg
> 
> https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l151/tigtag02/3812.jpgClick to expand...

luv them pics xxx


Well for me ive just got back from midwife :wacko: i was 3/5 2wks ago and now im 4/5 which means shes gone back up :shrug: and her back is now on my side ??? so looks like im in for the long haul girls, good news my cervix is softening with all the discharge (tmi) sad part is i may not make it to my nephews funeral so bit down about that.

Ive got to do some leaning forward and all fours ?? any one else had to this and its helped ??

If ive forgotten any one plz forgive me, as so much to catch up xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a deflated gym ball. I cant find anywhere to pump it up it took me months last time and my dad had to take it to work and now he is retired theres no where to do it. I could have kicked darren for letting it down on me! after all the hassel and waiting to get it up. 

I had a pooh so not labour lol I ate way to much bran stuff yesterday! had a nice shower there.


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls!!! Congratulations to those who had their beautiful babies!
Good luck to those still waiting, like me:)

I am so fed up, still 4,5 days left at work! Counting down...people are just doing my head in, coming to me every 5 mins with different things...do they not understand, I HAVE ALREADY SURRENDERED my duties!!! What are they going to do when I am not here??? Silly things they consult me on - I DONT BLOODY CARE anymore!:)

As of next Monday will start using my OH body for my benefit - try and evict the baby! Hope it works...
I am on team yellow, any guesses on my baby? :) Getting impatient now!!!

And yeah, I am 37 weeks!!! Hey!!!! 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## b23

makeithappen, she's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Pixelle

I just had a text from pinklizzy.
She's in hospital at the moment, being monitored for contractions.

I know she's nervous about going into labour so positive thoughts being sent her way! :hug:


----------



## chella

Lenka said:


> Hey girls!!! Congratulations to those who had their beautiful babies!
> Good luck to those still waiting, like me:)
> 
> I am so fed up, still 4,5 days left at work! Counting down...people are just doing my head in, coming to me every 5 mins with different things...do they not understand, I HAVE ALREADY SURRENDERED my duties!!! What are they going to do when I am not here??? Silly things they consult me on - I DONT BLOODY CARE anymore!:)
> 
> As of next Monday will start using my OH body for my benefit - try and evict the baby! Hope it works...
> I am on team yellow, any guesses on my baby? :) Getting impatient now!!!
> 
> And yeah, I am 37 weeks!!! Hey!!!!
> 
> Love to everyone xx

Lol eviction notice is going up xx


----------



## chella

positive thoughts pinklizzy wont be long now and ur hav lil bubba in ur arms xxxxx


----------



## anna matronic

MIH, Grace is Gawjus :D

Pink Lizzy - Eeeek!! Good luck my lovely :)

Lol, it is time, take it easy, you'll be in full blown labour by the time Corrie is on :happydance:

chella, sorry to hear you might miss your nephews funeral. He will totally understand hum and these things cannot be helped. in a way it is quite nice though, as Lewis is put to rest you are bringing a new life into the world :hugs:

Pichi, hope things start happening for you soon hun :flower:

FGS - Great photo's my lovely :) I love the siloette (sp how the hell do u spell that word!!) one :haha: Hope things get moving for you soon!

Well AFM, jusy had MW who wanted to discharge me but can;t as I need my bp checked. She didn't bring her bp monitor :dohh: So have to try to get to the docs which I am not happy about as it is peeing down and I have to walk :( I have a docs appointment on Wednesday which is when I was told to make one, but now it is not soon enough. She also didn't bring scales so didn't weigh Evan, although she commented that he has put on loads since she last saw him Saturday before last. So now I need another appointment at the clinic to get me discharged.

Other than that my first day at home with Evan has been fairly uneventful. He poo'd loads tyhis morning then sicked up some curdled looking milk a few times which I thought was a sign he was ill, but mw says its normal as he is digesting the milk now. so he's wriggling away half asleep in his moses basket while I waste the time on the interweb :rofl:

This is the life of a mum to a newborn :haha:


----------



## lolpants

GL Lenka - it worked for me :thumbup:

Chella :hugs: I hope you don't miss your Nephews funeral but as AM said its kinda symbolic - the whole circle of life thing I guess? :flower:

Sending vibes too Lizzy! :happydance:

AM - your MW sounds a bit rubbish too me! Surely her mistake so she should go get her stuff and come back too you??? 

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

I am sorry I missed a lot. I was sick for 24 hours. So I still need to go back and read everything I missed. :hugs:

I'm feeling better. Poor Mark is sick now. Stubborn man though, he won't go to sick call. Whatever is going around, I had it worse than he or Jace did so I think mine was a mixture of virus and my body getting ready to birth this baby out!! I'm the only one who had diarrhea, low grade fever of 99.2, horrible constant lower back pain with contractions (duh) and the only one who vomited nonstop for 15 hours. Mark and Jace just feel/felt crappy and vomited a few times. Mark is almost 100%.


----------



## Betheney

Chella - having the baby in that position is not a bad thing as long as the back is along the side and slightly to the front, is it on the left side? The position is called LOA https://pregnancy.about.com/od/laborbasics/ss/fetalpositions_2.htm google it and you'll feel better.

Also the engaging depends on how they are measuring it, each doctor is different
Some tell you how many fifths are in the pelvis so 1/5 in means on the brim and 5/5 means fully engaged. Where as others give the measurement of how much is out but they usually follow with the words palpable so 1/5 palp means 4/5 is in so nearly fully engaged. If the doctor isn't writing palpable or palp on your notes he might be giving the measurements of how far in the baby is.

Love


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Mei190. I go to the doctor in a few hours so I'll let him know about everything.

Congrats Sara!! :hugs: I'll update later tiday when on my laptop!

Thanks LOL! :hugs: GL and I hope LO comes soon!!

OMG Silas!!! :happydance: GL :hugs:

Betheney, DF, Pichi, Kayla, Kelly & FGS :hugs: Hang in there loves! I hope we all get some signs again soon. :kiss:

Congrats makeithappen! :hugs: She's beautiful!!

FGS, those pics are beautiful!! :flower:

Chella, :hugs: I hope you can make it to the funeral Love! :hugs:

Lenka, Happy 37 Weeks! :hugs:

PinkLizzy, GL!!! :hugs:


----------



## Linds79

Hi all you Sparklers! Congratulations on all those lovely babies born so far. 

I had my baby on Friday at 38 wks +2 days. Isabella Rose, born at 4.45pm 5th Nov, weighing a rather chunky 9lbs 10oz. 

Had a fab waterbirth, heres a quick birth story:

Woke up at 6.30 with a funny sensation down below, waters gushed everywhere as I went to sit up. Went into the clinic to be checked out at 10 am - was no doubt it was my waters as they leaked all over the bed as I got up to be examined. Was 2-3 cms, but not having any contractions yet - they sent me home to see if anything would start if not I was to go in to the hops the next day to be monitored.

Contractions started around 1.30, went in about 3 pm as they were very painful and now about every 5 mins. Was examined and told I was still 3cms, but could get in the pool. 
They picked up pretty quickly so I was puffing on the gas and air for all I was worth. Felt like I needed to push by about 4.30. She was born in the water at 4.45 pm. 

Just had a small tear that didn't need stitches. Fantastic!


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats linds! and good luck pink lizzy who was suppose to be due same day but didnt wait on me! lol


----------



## weezyweu

Good luck to all the ladies in labour. And congrats to all the new borns!

Seen midwife today and had a sweep, had few twinges but nothing major, however she swears by drinking a litre of bitter lemon and litre of tonic water. And a pineapple core every other day. Baby as had little movement over weekend so I am being induced tomorrow!!!!!!

Very excited as cervix fully effaced and soft I am 1cm but was 1cm at 32 weeks!! So when induced she said they will just break my waters rather than gel so heres hoping by the end of tomorrow i'll be holding my little boy!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cramps and lower back ache., hurts my legs to but I am not getting excited. I want my food before i go into labour or I shall not be happy.


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> I have cramps and lower back ache., hurts my legs to but I am not getting excited. I want my food before i go into labour or I shall not be happy.

i've got the same. had this last week and had a few contractions only for it to stop :coffee:


----------



## Betheney

pichi said:
 

> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I have cramps and lower back ache., hurts my legs to but I am not getting excited. I want my food before i go into labour or I shall not be happy.
> 
> i've got the same. had this last week and had a few contractions only for it to stop :coffee:Click to expand...

I have nothing. Occasionally I'll get a period achy type cramp and get excited but then I fart and realise it was just wind *sigh*


----------



## anna matronic

Good luck for tomorrow Weezy :) :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Betheney said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I have cramps and lower back ache., hurts my legs to but I am not getting excited. I want my food before i go into labour or I shall not be happy.
> 
> i've got the same. had this last week and had a few contractions only for it to stop :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I have nothing. Occasionally I'll get a period achy type cramp and get excited but then I fart and realise it was just wind *sigh*Click to expand...

heh aww. well, i think it was this time last week i was getting really achey pains in my back which worked their way round to the front and lasted around a minute - apparently that sounds like back labour which isn't all that great i don't think but apparently shorter bodied woman are prone to it? :shurg: i dunno. hope you get some signs soon and not just more wind :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

gone now ...sigh


----------



## Bartness

congrats on all the new babies, and good luck to all you ladies in labor! 

Seeing the pictures of all the new babies, and hearing about all these ladies going into labor is making me want my Jaxon out now! Who knows what will happen on Friday when I have the growth scan, MW seems to think he'll be a big boy. (I also have this nagging feeling he wants to induce me so I dont go into labor on Thanksgiving day....).


----------



## marinewife101

Congrats everyone who had had there baby or is in labor!! LUCKY haha 

AFM- appointment this Wednesday and than if hes not here by than a week from Wednesday on the 17th i will be induced at 6am come on these 9 days need to FLY!!

=) haha labor dust to all


----------



## chella

Linds79 said:


> Hi all you Sparklers! Congratulations on all those lovely babies born so far.
> 
> I had my baby on Friday at 38 wks +2 days. Isabella Rose, born at 4.45pm 5th Nov, weighing a rather chunky 9lbs 10oz.
> 
> Had a fab waterbirth, heres a quick birth story:
> 
> Woke up at 6.30 with a funny sensation down below, waters gushed everywhere as I went to sit up. Went into the clinic to be checked out at 10 am - was no doubt it was my waters as they leaked all over the bed as I got up to be examined. Was 2-3 cms, but not having any contractions yet - they sent me home to see if anything would start if not I was to go in to the hops the next day to be monitored.
> 
> Contractions started around 1.30, went in about 3 pm as they were very painful and now about every 5 mins. Was examined and told I was still 3cms, but could get in the pool.
> They picked up pretty quickly so I was puffing on the gas and air for all I was worth. Felt like I needed to push by about 4.30. She was born in the water at 4.45 pm.
> 
> Just had a small tear that didn't need stitches. Fantastic!

congratualtions xxxx



weezyweu said:


> Good luck to all the ladies in labour. And congrats to all the new borns!
> 
> Seen midwife today and had a sweep, had few twinges but nothing major, however she swears by drinking a litre of bitter lemon and litre of tonic water. And a pineapple core every other day. Baby as had little movement over weekend so I am being induced tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> Very excited as cervix fully effaced and soft I am 1cm but was 1cm at 32 weeks!! So when induced she said they will just break my waters rather than gel so heres hoping by the end of tomorrow i'll be holding my little boy!

:happydance: FOR TOMOZ XXXX



Dragonfly said:


> I have cramps and lower back ache., hurts my legs to but I am not getting excited. I want my food before i go into labour or I shall not be happy.

lol im jus the same i want a nice stocked cupborad xx



Betheney said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I have cramps and lower back ache., hurts my legs to but I am not getting excited. I want my food before i go into labour or I shall not be happy.
> 
> i've got the same. had this last week and had a few contractions only for it to stop :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I have nothing. Occasionally I'll get a period achy type cramp and get excited but then I fart and realise it was just wind *sigh*Click to expand...

snap!!! im very windy lol xxx



marinewife101 said:


> Congrats everyone who had had there baby or is in labor!! LUCKY haha
> 
> AFM- appointment this Wednesday and than if hes not here by than a week from Wednesday on the 17th i will be induced at 6am come on these 9 days need to FLY!!
> 
> =) haha labor dust to all


All the best and hopefully it may happen before then xxx


----------



## Pixelle

I soo don't have enough time anymore! :lol:
Congratulations to the new Mummy's and good luck to those with signs of labour!

Just thought I'd add my birth story here and some pictures of Kai :)

First off, I'm a bit hazy on some details so my OH has had to fill in the blanks!

Went in for planned induction on Wednesday 3rd November at 07:30am.
Was hooked up to monitor to check baby was ok.
Gel pessary was given around 10am and was let out to walk around for an hour.
Went back in and was hooked up to monitor again. 
About an hour later, contractions were showing on monitor but I wasn't feeling them...lucky me! :lol:
They kept telling me that baby probably wouldn't be born until the next day so I prepared myself for that.
Went for another walk around and when I got back they checked my cervix.....painful!!!

I was now 3cm dilated...they were pretty amazed, as was I :lol:
MW said they'd now try to break my waters...she tried but couldn't do it so got someone else in. She was rough but it worked!

Almost straight away I was getting painful contractions so they moved me from the induction room to my labour room.
I was then given an IV for insulin and something else (can't remember!).

By this point (around 3pm) the contractions were really strong but I was coping ok with no pain relief.
I gave the MW my birth plan and we discussed pain relief options for later, blood sugar checking and other things.

Contractions were really hitting hard now so I asked for Gas and Air.....OMG, it was wonderful!!!! It didn't take away the pain but it made me feel drunk and although I knew I was in pain, it didn't hurt as much. Weird feeling and hard to describe but I definitely recommend it!

They then did another internal examination at around 5.30pm and discovered I was 8cm dilated!!! I was shocked but happy as it seemed my baby would be here soon!

I was in real pain now but trying to breathe through it and using the gas and air when needed. The contractions were very strong but not long enough yet so they hooked me up to another monitor (don't know what or why!)

I was then ready to push at around 5.30pm and things got really painful and I asked for an epidural. They told me that I didn't need it yet but they would tell me when I could have it.

6pm: My contractions were really strong but not long enough for me to be able to get baby out so it was decided to put me on a hormone drip (Oxytocin?). Baby kept slipping backwards so without the drip, I'd be there trying to get him out forever!

I was pretty spaced out by pain now so don't remember much but there were 4 Doctors trying to set up the canula (my veins are rubbish!). Finally it was in and the contractions were coming much better so I was able to really push properly.

They then took away the gas and air! I was pleading for pain relief but they just kept telling me that baby would be here soon so I couldn't have an epidural.

I was pushing with no pain relief for just over 2 hours.

All in all, it was a good labour. But the no pain relief while pushing still haunts me now! I only swore once though :lol: They kept telling me to stop looking at the clock....everytime one of them told me he'd be out in a minute, I got a bit teary as I was in so much pain and just wanted him out!

The rest of the time I was concentrating so hard on getting baby out I didn't notice there were 6 MWs in the room. Apparently they were worried baby was getting stuck....but a few final pushes and he was out!

Baby Kai was born at 10:19pm, weighing 7lb 1oz, healthy and gorgeous! I breastfed him within 10 minutes and his blood sugar was tested (as I had Gestational Diabetes).

I had the injection for delivering the placenta....the relief once that came out was amazing!

I was told I'd been torn but didn't want stitches. It's only after that they told me I have multiple tears and they'll take a long time to heal!

All my pregnancy problems have now gone.....GD, OC, SPD....it feels sooo good to be able to walk around like a normal person, eat what I want (within reason) and to have a healthy, happy baby!

Here are a couple of pictures:
 



Attached Files:







Newborn.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 4









new.jpg
File size: 109.8 KB
Views: 5









2010-11-06 00.43.03.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dragonfly

Awew so cute! every time I come back here there seems to be another one born! it makes me more excited than scared when I see this though.


----------



## lolpants

awww wow he is gorgeous Pixelle!! soo much hair too! u musta had bad heartburn??

GL Weezy :thumbup:

AFM - Just come on quickly too say not much too report :( things have slowed right down - on maybe 3 contractions an hr :( bit gutted as really thought this was it!! :(

Lol xx


----------



## Lenka

Linds79 said:


> Hi all you Sparklers! Congratulations on all those lovely babies born so far.
> 
> I had my baby on Friday at 38 wks +2 days. Isabella Rose, born at 4.45pm 5th Nov, weighing a rather chunky 9lbs 10oz.
> 
> Had a fab waterbirth, heres a quick birth story:
> 
> Woke up at 6.30 with a funny sensation down below, waters gushed everywhere as I went to sit up. Went into the clinic to be checked out at 10 am - was no doubt it was my waters as they leaked all over the bed as I got up to be examined. Was 2-3 cms, but not having any contractions yet - they sent me home to see if anything would start if not I was to go in to the hops the next day to be monitored.
> 
> Contractions started around 1.30, went in about 3 pm as they were very painful and now about every 5 mins. Was examined and told I was still 3cms, but could get in the pool.
> They picked up pretty quickly so I was puffing on the gas and air for all I was worth. Felt like I needed to push by about 4.30. She was born in the water at 4.45 pm.
> 
> Just had a small tear that didn't need stitches. Fantastic!

Congratulations !!!!!!!! That sounds so quick and wonderful!! xx


----------



## pichi

aw congrats pixelle he's so cute ^___^ thanks for your birth story too :D


----------



## Bartness

Kai is definetly a little cutie. Congrats!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Linds!!! :hugs: 

Pixelle he is just such a cutie Pie!! :kiss:


----------



## Dragonfly

I see Silas love had her baby to! all looking well. Please dont let me be left behind this happened last time on me :( only I know there are some due after me so that cant happen, well the way things are going here!


----------



## Lenka

Dragonfly said:


> I see Silas love had her baby to! all looking well. Please dont let me be left behind this happened last time on me :( only I know there are some due after me so that cant happen, well the way things are going here!

With my history, I will be the last one:)))x


----------



## shyfox1988

well im now 2 days over due. but lil miss should be here soon, just had stretch and sweep im 2cm's dialated and contractions are getting stronger and longer, water membranes are at bursting point midwife said, so looks like things are definately moving along :happydance: xXx


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> I see Silas love had her baby to! all looking well. Please dont let me be left behind this happened last time on me :( only I know there are some due after me so that cant happen, well the way things are going here!

don't worry - i'm still here too. i think this one isn't wanting to come out :dohh:


----------



## Kellycool

I'm here...
Nice on Shy-hope she comes soon 
Kai is just so so so sweet and cute..
CONGRATS SILAS
x


----------



## shyfox1988

Kellycool said:


> I'm here...
> Nice on Shy-hope she comes soon
> Kai is just so so so sweet and cute..
> CONGRATS SILAS
> x

thank you hun, i just cant wait to finally see her :) xXx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Silas!!! :hugs:

GL Shy!!! :hugs:

I'm here at the doctor now literally on the exam table half naked freezing my butt off waiting for Dr. Takesforever and all they gave me to cover up with is a small sheet that barely fits across my lap!! :growlmad: Hurry up please!! I'm ccccoooolllldddd!!! Lol


----------



## Kellycool

HAHAHAHA, cant believe you are on bnb WHILST on the inspection table-now that's commitment April hahahahahaha


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Pixelle - he is just gorgeous and well done you on your birth story... 2 hours pushing with no pain relief.. No wonder it's haunting! Really well done, that's a hell of an achievement.. apart from the baby of course :thumbup: :lol:

Hope you're all settling in well and everything :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Silas!


----------



## lolpants

yey for Silas! :happydance:

GL Nina!! 

:hugs: too all - from the seriously annoyed slow labouring Lauren! :grr:

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> HAHAHAHA, cant believe you are on bnb WHILST on the inspection table-now that's commitment April hahahahahaha

:lol: I had nothing else to do but wait so I thought "What a better way to spend my time!" :thumbup: :lol:

I am now dilated 1 1/2 cm! :happydance: That is a 1/2 cm each week now! :thumbup: Hopefully she will stay put until My mom and dad get here on 11/20! :D

The vomiting and diarrhea I had the doctor said was just a virus. Yes, Mark and Jace had it too but I had it worse because I am preggo. I lost a few lbs. :thumbup: & I am losing a lot more of my MP today! :D


----------



## chella

Pixelle said:


> I soo don't have enough time anymore! :lol:
> Congratulations to the new Mummy's and good luck to those with signs of labour!
> 
> Just thought I'd add my birth story here and some pictures of Kai :)
> 
> First off, I'm a bit hazy on some details so my OH has had to fill in the blanks!
> 
> Went in for planned induction on Wednesday 3rd November at 07:30am.
> Was hooked up to monitor to check baby was ok.
> Gel pessary was given around 10am and was let out to walk around for an hour.
> Went back in and was hooked up to monitor again.
> About an hour later, contractions were showing on monitor but I wasn't feeling them...lucky me! :lol:
> They kept telling me that baby probably wouldn't be born until the next day so I prepared myself for that.
> Went for another walk around and when I got back they checked my cervix.....painful!!!
> 
> I was now 3cm dilated...they were pretty amazed, as was I :lol:
> MW said they'd now try to break my waters...she tried but couldn't do it so got someone else in. She was rough but it worked!
> 
> Almost straight away I was getting painful contractions so they moved me from the induction room to my labour room.
> I was then given an IV for insulin and something else (can't remember!).
> 
> By this point (around 3pm) the contractions were really strong but I was coping ok with no pain relief.
> I gave the MW my birth plan and we discussed pain relief options for later, blood sugar checking and other things.
> 
> Contractions were really hitting hard now so I asked for Gas and Air.....OMG, it was wonderful!!!! It didn't take away the pain but it made me feel drunk and although I knew I was in pain, it didn't hurt as much. Weird feeling and hard to describe but I definitely recommend it!
> 
> They then did another internal examination at around 5.30pm and discovered I was 8cm dilated!!! I was shocked but happy as it seemed my baby would be here soon!
> 
> I was in real pain now but trying to breathe through it and using the gas and air when needed. The contractions were very strong but not long enough yet so they hooked me up to another monitor (don't know what or why!)
> 
> I was then ready to push at around 5.30pm and things got really painful and I asked for an epidural. They told me that I didn't need it yet but they would tell me when I could have it.
> 
> 6pm: My contractions were really strong but not long enough for me to be able to get baby out so it was decided to put me on a hormone drip (Oxytocin?). Baby kept slipping backwards so without the drip, I'd be there trying to get him out forever!
> 
> I was pretty spaced out by pain now so don't remember much but there were 4 Doctors trying to set up the canula (my veins are rubbish!). Finally it was in and the contractions were coming much better so I was able to really push properly.
> 
> They then took away the gas and air! I was pleading for pain relief but they just kept telling me that baby would be here soon so I couldn't have an epidural.
> 
> I was pushing with no pain relief for just over 2 hours.
> 
> All in all, it was a good labour. But the no pain relief while pushing still haunts me now! I only swore once though :lol: They kept telling me to stop looking at the clock....everytime one of them told me he'd be out in a minute, I got a bit teary as I was in so much pain and just wanted him out!
> 
> The rest of the time I was concentrating so hard on getting baby out I didn't notice there were 6 MWs in the room. Apparently they were worried baby was getting stuck....but a few final pushes and he was out!
> 
> Baby Kai was born at 10:19pm, weighing 7lb 1oz, healthy and gorgeous! I breastfed him within 10 minutes and his blood sugar was tested (as I had Gestational Diabetes).
> 
> I had the injection for delivering the placenta....the relief once that came out was amazing!
> 
> I was told I'd been torn but didn't want stitches. It's only after that they told me I have multiple tears and they'll take a long time to heal!
> 
> All my pregnancy problems have now gone.....GD, OC, SPD....it feels sooo good to be able to walk around like a normal person, eat what I want (within reason) and to have a healthy, happy baby!
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures:

Gorgeous pics, congrats xx



lolpants said:


> awww wow he is gorgeous Pixelle!! soo much hair too! u musta had bad heartburn??
> 
> GL Weezy :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Just come on quickly too say not much too report :( things have slowed right down - on maybe 3 contractions an hr :( bit gutted as really thought this was it!! :(
> 
> Lol xx

Hopefully its a sign thats things are happening xx



Dragonfly said:


> I see Silas love had her baby to! all looking well. Please dont let me be left behind this happened last time on me :( only I know there are some due after me so that cant happen, well the way things are going here!

Its ok ill be here after you lol xx



shyfox1988 said:


> well im now 2 days over due. but lil miss should be here soon, just had stretch and sweep im 2cm's dialated and contractions are getting stronger and longer, water membranes are at bursting point midwife said, so looks like things are definately moving along :happydance: xXx

Yayyyyyy so excitin xx



majm1241 said:


> Congrats Silas!!! :hugs:
> 
> GL Shy!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm here at the doctor now literally on the exam table half naked freezing my butt off waiting for Dr. Takesforever and all they gave me to cover up with is a small sheet that barely fits across my lap!! :growlmad: Hurry up please!! I'm ccccoooolllldddd!!! Lol

Lol they need to invest in bigger blankets xx



majm1241 said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA, cant believe you are on bnb WHILST on the inspection table-now that's commitment April hahahahahaha
> 
> :lol: I had nothing else to do but wait so I thought "What a better way to spend my time!" :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> I am now dilated 1 1/2 cm! :happydance: That is a 1/2 cm each week now! :thumbup: Hopefully she will stay put until My mom and dad get here on 11/20! :D
> 
> The vomiting and diarrhea I had the doctor said was just a virus. Yes, Mark and Jace had it too but I had it worse because I am preggo. I lost a few lbs. :thumbup: & I am losing a lot more of my MP today! :DClick to expand...

Fingers x not long now xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

April :rofl: at posting from the exam table :D I always got given a big sheet to put over me. Wither way it isn't very dignified!! Hope you are over your D&V now hun :hugs:

Lol, maybe I was wrong about you being in proper labour by the time Corrie is on. Maybe I jinxed it :shrug: Time for me to shut my big mouth :haha:

Chella, hope you are ok hun, haven't had too much time to chat to you lately as things have been CRAZY BUSY. Should be down soon maybe meet up for coffee although you'll have had lo and won't wanna go out :haha:

I haven't spoken to hinkybinky for a few days, she was fine, but I txt her earlier as she was due Saturday but haven't had a reply. I'll update when I hear from her :)

Linds79 - congrats and what a fab labour that sounded even though had had no pain relief, GO YOU!! That is amazing :)

Me and Evan survived our first day at home together alone - not that we really did anything :haha:

Love to all and lots of :dust: to yhose due now xxxx


----------



## MissMamma

eek...i just lost my plug. am i supposed to do anything?
what is the plug for anyways??


----------



## Dragonfly

Its the bit before the show and water. Can come away weeks before hand but then it can hours of days. Hard to tell. Any other symptoms?


----------



## anna matronic

Was it just plain thick jelly or was it bloody?

The plug is there to protect the opening to your cervix against infection.

If it is just your plug (so like a snotty jelly discharge) then you do nothing as this can happen before labour. If it is bloody then that is your show which happens just before labour and again you can just wait, or call your labour ward for advice.

If you start to bleed call labour ward asap.

:hugs:


----------



## MissMamma

_weeell_ i was in hospital last night/early this morning because i woke up bleeding and was told that was because of sex :blush: so this plug/show thing did have a bit of brown blood in it but that could just be old blood from this morning right?


----------



## anna matronic

*Hinkybinky had a boy at around 2pm this afternoon 

Super quick labour by all accounts. Will update more when I know *​


----------



## forgodssake

MissMammaToBe said:


> _weeell_ i was in hospital last night/early this morning because i woke up bleeding and was told that was because of sex :blush: so this plug/show thing did have a bit of brown blood in it but that could just be old blood from this morning right?

Which hospital was this at?

xx


----------



## MissMamma

calderdale...


----------



## Kellycool

CONGRATS HINKY... OMG these babies are coming thick and fast now.. Did she give birth at Crowborough? So awesome!!!!

MM2B, maybe just ring them up and see what they say? 

I want a show or a cramp or a twinge or a gush of water down my legs or to wake up holding our baby.. GOSH


----------



## pichi

Yay for hinky :happydance: ah these sparklers just keep on coming... I want my little sparkler *stomps feet*


----------



## anna matronic

Just got another text. No name yet :) 

She went to Crowborough but got transferred to hospital (I assume Conquest) because babies heart was decelerating. But all seems well, she says baby is feeding well :)

She also says she ate a WHOLE pineapple last night :rofl:


----------



## forgodssake

MM2B - I agree with Kelly xx


----------



## forgodssake

YAY hinkybinky :D

Thanks Anna

xx


----------



## MissMamma

anna matronic said:


> Just got another text. No name yet :)
> 
> She went to Crowborough but got transferred to hospital (I assume Conquest) because babies heart was decelerating. But all seems well, she says baby is feeding well :)
> 
> *She also says she ate a WHOLE pineapple last night *

Congrats!..xx
:rofl: i can see all of us who havent popped yet getting our pineapples out tonight!


----------



## sparky32

Aw congrats Hinkybinky xx

Its great to see the numbers incresing everytime i come on here.

Hope your all keeping well & i have this image of there being a mass sell out of pineapples tonight xxx


----------



## Kellycool

I ate a whole pineapple on fri.. NADDA....


----------



## MissMamma

apparently you have to eat like 8!


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats HB 

the boys are really out numbering the girls now


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont fancy a pineapple I done that last time and my tongue was burned off me with excessive pineappleness. Didnt even work either. Sex is the only way the sperm softens the cervex (cramps tell you this apparently after sex) . But hard to have when you have a toddler and me who is feeling like a whale and so not sexy! Not sure what else would work I tried it all last time and lost confidence in any of it.


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Hinky!!! :hugs:

AM, I can't decide if I want her here NOW or wait until mom & dad can make it on the 20th!!! :dohh: :lol:


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hello all.
I'd like to announe the birth of my absolutely wonderful daughter.

Little Erin Amanda Harris arrived on Saturday 6th Nov at 4:05, weighing 7lb 9oz.
It was also my mothers birthday the same day, her and my husband supported me throughout the birth. As silly as it sounds i want to do it all over again.


----------



## Kellycool

Tried sex this side too..
Again, NADDA hahahahahaha


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Louise.. Welcome to the world little Erin. Yay for babies xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Louise!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats it everytime I come here and its a few times a day for sure someone has had a baby. I am getting envious and really broody over the pics. 

And have just cried at coronation street! Jack died and Vera came back and got him and they danced and he was gone BAAHHH!!!! hormones. *cough*


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to Hinky and Louise! 

Im getting jelouse, as much as I want a natuaral birth Im hoping that the MW will want to induce me after the growth scan on friday! Horrible


----------



## majm1241

Bartness, that's how I feel too! :lol:


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations Louise xx


----------



## Bartness

Majm --I feel bad for wanting him out now, but I just cant wait to hold him in my arms! Im kinda thinking my MW will want to induce, just so he doesnt get called into L&D on thanksgiving. Its just this nagging feeling I have.


----------



## Dragonfly

you are just excited and want to meet him dont feel bad. We all feel like that seeing other babies and knowing its so close to the end. I say I can wait but am sat here jealous of everyone who has babies out. 

Earlier when I got a twinge, think it was wind but my face flared up and had braxton hicks I freaked and jumped up,. at that mo I knew for sure I will be taking a panic attack when time comes.


----------



## Bartness

Thanks DF, makes me feel better knowing its not just me feeling this way too! hehe. 

I'll probably be freaking out when I actually go into labor also.


----------



## Betheney

Ok that's it, I'm going out to buy pineapple. I read a few articles and they say it also works the same with mango and kiwi fruit. So I'm going to be eating a mango, kiwi fruit and pineapple fruit salad now for 3 meals a day


----------



## pichi

Hah well if anyrhing else that'd get your bowels moving :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! My son, Jackson, was born today at 2:48p, weighing 8 lbs, 8 oz. and 20" long. He is beautiful and perfect in every way!


----------



## lolpants

Congrats too Hinky, Louise and tyson on your LO's arrivals!! :happydance:

AFM - still having spardic contractions - went in for a check and Im only 1cm dialated :( still gotta long long way to go :(
been up nearly 24 hrs now - but been given some co-codamol which should help me sleep

:dust: for us all!!

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

Tyson, congrats on the birth of Jackson!


----------



## chella

:happydance::hugs: Big Congratulations to hinky, louise & tyson on the birth of u lil babies xxxx




MissMammaToBe said:


> eek...i just lost my plug. am i supposed to do anything?
> what is the plug for anyways??

Thats a good sign, things should start moving soon for u xxx



anna matronic said:


> *Hinkybinky had a boy at around 2pm this afternoon
> 
> Super quick labour by all accounts. Will update more when I know *​

Wow another boy for tinkers lol shes out numbered now xxx



Betheney said:


> Ok that's it, I'm going out to buy pineapple. I read a few articles and they say it also works the same with mango and kiwi fruit. So I'm going to be eating a mango, kiwi fruit and pineapple fruit salad now for 3 meals a day

Im goin to buy a pineapple tomoz :thumbup: xx



lolpants said:


> Congrats too Hinky, Louise and tyson on your LO's arrivals!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - still having spardic contractions - went in for a check and Im only 1cm dialated :( still gotta long long way to go :(
> been up nearly 24 hrs now - but been given some co-codamol which should help me sleep
> 
> :dust: for us all!!
> 
> Lol xx

Hope u get some rest hun as tomorrow may be a long day but worth it , keep me posted got fone by the side of me :thumbup::hugs: xxxx

As for me ive been leaning and been onn all fours not very comfy but if it helps then its worth it, shall be buyin a pineapple tomoz and mango i think lol 
These babies are coming along quickly now and biys seem to be over taking the girls xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:



> Majm --I feel bad for wanting him out now, but I just cant wait to hold him in my arms! Im kinda thinking my MW will want to induce, just so he doesnt get called into L&D on thanksgiving. Its just this nagging feeling I have.

I feel the same way. I just want her out to hold her and show her off and love on her. Then I want my body back because I sure am getting miserable. I have no room left! I don't know how much longer I can take being stretched to the maximum!



Dragonfly said:


> you are just excited and want to meet him dont feel bad. We all feel like that seeing other babies and knowing its so close to the end. I say I can wait but am sat here jealous of everyone who has babies out.
> 
> Earlier when I got a twinge, think it was wind but my face flared up and had braxton hicks I freaked and jumped up,. at that mo I knew for sure I will be taking a panic attack when time comes.

Exactly, I am getting jealous too! Anxious!!! :D

Labor :dust: To us all! :hugs:



Betheney said:


> Ok that's it, I'm going out to buy pineapple. I read a few articles and they say it also works the same with mango and kiwi fruit. So I'm going to be eating a mango, kiwi fruit and pineapple fruit salad now for 3 meals a day

I cut up a pineapple tonight. The core taste so awful to me but I ate the core! Too much to chew! :lol: Then I ate some more pineapple. I need mango and kiwi now too! :lol:



pichi said:


> Hah well if anyrhing else that'd get your bowels moving :haha:

:haha:



TySonNMe said:


> Hi ladies! My son, Jackson, was born today at 2:48p, weighing 8 lbs, 8 oz. and 20" long. He is beautiful and perfect in every way!

Fantastic! Congratulations! :hugs:



lolpants said:


> Congrats too Hinky, Louise and tyson on your LO's arrivals!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - still having spardic contractions - went in for a check and Im only 1cm dialated :( still gotta long long way to go :(
> been up nearly 24 hrs now - but been given some co-codamol which should help me sleep
> 
> :dust: for us all!!
> 
> Lol xx

Labor :dust: For you Hon! Come on LO! :kiss:



chella said:


> As for me ive been leaning and been onn all fours not very comfy but if it helps then its worth it, shall be buyin a pineapple tomoz and mango i think lol
> These babies are coming along quickly now and biys seem to be over taking the girls xxxx

Labor :dust: to you too! I need to go buy me a new birthing ball this week!


----------



## rowleypolie

I had my baby!! Madison Brook born nov 6 on her due date 8lbs 6oz 20.5 inches long

sorry i havent had a chance to come on lately! will post birth story soon- already wrote it but its soooo long i want to cut it down- the gist of it is 22 hours labor and very short pushing!


----------



## forgodssake

TySonNMe said:


> Hi ladies! My son, Jackson, was born today at 2:48p, weighing 8 lbs, 8 oz. and 20" long. He is beautiful and perfect in every way!

Congratulations :D



lolpants said:


> Congrats too Hinky, Louise and tyson on your LO's arrivals!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - still having spardic contractions - went in for a check and Im only 1cm dialated :( still gotta long long way to go :(
> been up nearly 24 hrs now - but been given some co-codamol which should help me sleep
> 
> :dust: for us all!!
> 
> Lol xx

Thinking of you Lol - hope it speeds up soon!



rowleypolie said:


> I had my baby!! Madison Brook born nov 6 on her due date 8lbs 6oz 20.5 inches long
> 
> sorry i havent had a chance to come on lately! will post birth story soon- already wrote it but its soooo long i want to cut it down- the gist of it is 22 hours labor and very short pushing!

YAY - well done you - loving the name (although I am biased as its DD1's middle name!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM - I bought pineapple, I ate pineapple, contractions woke me up at 4am, its now 515 and I have had 5 *moderate* ones :wacko:

*prays HARD to the god of please-get-stronger*

Jo
xx


----------



## shyfox1988

MASSIVE CONGRATS TO ALL THAT HAVE HAD THERE BABYS 

well all through the night was still getting contractions 6-7 mins apart
but they didnt get any closer together or stronger while i was laying down trying to get some rest, this lil miss is being stubborn and dragging things out as long as possible, still getting contractions and they are slowly picking up strength again since sat up so gonna have a good old dance around and wander around to try help things speed up, fingers crossed this girly gets a move on xXx


----------



## Eskimobabys

:yipee:*HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME!*::yipee:



Being induce on the Nov.16th:happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

TySonNMe said:


> Hi ladies! My son, Jackson, was born today at 2:48p, weighing 8 lbs, 8 oz. and 20" long. He is beautiful and perfect in every way!

i was wondering what happened to you! thats another same due date as me gone. Nervous! eeek! congrats! 


rowleypolie said:


> I had my baby!! Madison Brook born nov 6 on her due date 8lbs 6oz 20.5 inches long
> 
> sorry i havent had a chance to come on lately! will post birth story soon- already wrote it but its soooo long i want to cut it down- the gist of it is 22 hours labor and very short pushing!

Congrats! 

I am feeling sick with nerves coming here now, loads go every day it will be my turn soon. :shrug: well in 2 weeks max i will have another baby. This morning I have as usual heavy discharge but think thats because I am just up if you get me that happens every morning. I had a dream last night I lost my plug, just a dream and it was a boy but I think its a girl.


----------



## Betheney

So I just ate exactly one half of a fresh pineapple including the core and not only do I feel full and sick but my mouth and tongue are on fire!!! There is no way I could eat another half. EURGH!


----------



## Betheney

forgodssake said:


> AFM - I bought pineapple, I ate pineapple, contractions woke me up at 4am, its now 515 and I have had 5 *moderate* ones :wacko:
> 
> *prays HARD to the god of please-get-stronger*
> 
> Jo
> xx

Did you eat an entire fresh pineapple? How on earth did you manage it? Pineapple tasted disgusting by the end of the first half and my mouth is on fire I had to stop.

Love


----------



## Dragonfly

is there a book somewhere where poeple quote from when talking to pregnant woman? 

There seems to be standard respeonces to things like when I say how much I have left and the typical answer is 

"not long now" 

always the same answer??? 

perhaps people dont know what to say and seem someone else say it and thought OH THAT WILL DO and just say it. Bit tiring, someone please have a conversation with me thats dosnt say "oh not long now" ffs!" 

and someone left me a random message that i should rest now i have another one on the way. Nah you dont say! you try that with a toddler i dont need to be told i have to rest i am pregnant not stupid. 

sorry that was my rant for today lol


----------



## anna matronic

Congratulations TysonNme and RowliePowlie :happydance:

Hope things get moving for you ShyFox :)

Yay - Light at the end of the tunnel Kayla :) Happy Due Date to you, hope she comes before the 16th x x


----------



## pichi

Well I think its safe to say I'm going to not go on my due date haha!

Oh I'm so sore and uncomfy now. My hips kill after lying on them at night, I feel like I'm about to pee out a melon with the pressure down there too. 


Welcome to the new little sparklers that have been born :)


----------



## sophie c

HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME TOO!! :d

we DTD last night, well actually 4am this morning, when the OH eventually got of call of duty! lol......maybe something may happen, i dont know!! i think im in it for the long haul......sweep booked for friday in any case

xxxx


----------



## sparky32

Huge congratulations to TysonNme and RowliePowlie , so so happy for you both, cant wait to see the pictures of your beautiful babies xxx


----------



## forgodssake

Betheney said:


> forgodssake said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I bought pineapple, I ate pineapple, contractions woke me up at 4am, its now 515 and I have had 5 *moderate* ones :wacko:
> 
> *prays HARD to the god of please-get-stronger*
> 
> Jo
> xx
> 
> Did you eat an entire fresh pineapple? How on earth did you manage it? Pineapple tasted disgusting by the end of the first half and my mouth is on fire I had to stop.
> 
> LoveClick to expand...

I LOVE pineapple - ;)

HOWEVER, after regular contractions from 4am to 7am (and some pretty strong ones at that) I have had one pathetic attempt at a contraction (have had worse wind :p) at 740am NOTHING, nada, nil, zilch, zero SODDING ZIP since!!

Either this bean is going straight to the naughty babies home when its born or my body is a complete failure!!!

(A not happy) Jo
xx


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Rowlie and Tyson  So many new sparklers.. FGS, arrrrrgggggggggggggg, need I say more???
Pichi I shall be here with you, got nothing going on here either.. blagh
Sparky, how is beanie-any sickness yet? been praying for uber stickiness!!!!
Happy due date Eski and Sophie-hope your babies are not as lazy as mine.. 
Thinking of you Lol

So update on Weezywu, she is being induced this morning and was at hospital when I got text at 8am.. Will update as soon as I hear anything from her-wishing loads of babydust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am off for a spot of shopping this morning-got an awesome dress for new years so now I need to find the shoes.. And I have seen this amazing porn-ass pink and silver blingish baby bag-do you think it matters if I get it and have a boy? The 'bank' has approved my requisition...


----------



## pichi

Nah the bag is for you kelly :)

All I have had today is the feeling I've been ran over! Lol I ache all over and have cramps similar to AF :shrug:


----------



## Kellycool

Ok yay, think I shall get it! 

Period cramps are a good thing 

My body is also aching uber but had like an hour back massage from my Moomy, sooo nice..

Weezy is being monitored so they can decide if they should insert gel or break waters.

x


----------



## Dragonfly

one week till EDD, havnt seen a midwife last week and I am sure if i dont this week and just go to hospital app they will eat the head of me but I really cant be arsed with the attitudes of them. I rather go to hospital next week when I have to rather than that. Nothing has changed here no signs anyway and I know all is ok with baby as its moving I dont need their doppler to tell me that. But I am sure I will meet some arrogant sow that will have something to mutter to me. And i am not asking them to call out of me again thats for sure! Last one insisted on coming as she was nosey and wanted to see what it was like here even admitted it yet gave me grief over it even though I asked her not to. And I dont go into the rest of the cheeky comments she have me to. 

I am all itchy arms and legs, I hate that I had that with william. Any clothes against them just drive me mental.


----------



## chella

Yayyyy for all the ones who are near, Im still here lol been leaning forward and on all fours so uncomfy :( but if it helps the all well' my baby swing came today so that cheered me up and also my changer dresser is here so hopin hubby puts that up too.

Well i actually gave in and dtd yesterday early morning hoping they'd be some sudden change and labour would all kick off but nop so its back to pineapple lol shall buy a whole one today and hav some tonight and some tomoz as cant eat a whole one the juice done me in!!!!

How's all u ladies doing our sparklers will soon be here well thats what i keep telling myself ???


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies!

Congrats Rowley - the original Nov sparkler thread starter!! :happydance:

Kelly - as Pichi said - the bag is for you too carry around - and you deserve a 'past due date' gift! :winkwink:

GL too Weezy - and everyone else with niggles!

AFM - The co codamol worked and I slept really well last night! But Ive woken up this morning and not had a single contraction (yet!) - Lost loads more plug though so something must be happening?? I think I may have another couple of days to go though! :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

oh the back achey crampy things have started again O____O


----------



## Pixelle

Pinklizzy gave birth to a beautiful little girl at 2.21am this morning. She weighed 6lb 7oz and was a natural breech delivery with just gas & air!

Well done pinklizzy! :hug:


----------



## pichi

aw yay congrats to pinklizzy :happydance:


----------



## lolpants

Pixelle said:


> Pinklizzy gave birth to a beautiful little girl at 2.21am this morning. She weighed 6lb 7oz and was a natural breech delivery with just gas & air!
> 
> Well done pinklizzy! :hug:

OMG!! A natural breech birth!!! Thats incredible!!! Congrats Lizzy on your lil :pink: bundle!!

Lol xx


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats Pink Lizzy 

Update on Weezywu:
About an hour ago her waters had broken and she was 3cm dilated!!

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I havnt heard natural breech in a long time! and glad she had her natural birth as I know she was worried about c section. Congrats!


----------



## Betheney

Omg what a strong woman a natural breech birth. I saw a video of one before it's nuts!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats RP!!!! :hugs:

FGS & Shy, GL Ladies!!! :hugs:

Kayla, :yipee: Happy Due Date!! Hopefully she'll arrive sooner though! :hugs:

Betheney, :rofl: I did the same thing last night!!! Made me feel the Same way! :haha: :hugs:

DF, they probably just don't know what else to say! :lol:

Pichi, I got up to pee a million times last night to just release a few dribbles!! :growlmad: :lol:

Happy Due Date Sophie! :hugs:

GL Weezy! :hugs:

Kelly, go for it! You deserve the bag of your choice! :lol:

Congrats PinkLizzy!!! :hugs:

AFM, the only symptoms I have now are BH with some cramps, losing more MP & tired a lot again. Yep, that's it for now. At the doctor yesterday my cervix was checked again and I am another 1/2 cm dilated. So, that's 1/2 cm each week now and I am at 1 1/2 cm dilated now.


----------



## Dragonfly

They should stick to their jobs and not try and master the art of conversation at which they fail miserably at.


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to all you ladies that have had your babies!


----------



## Autumnbabe

And Congratulations to everyone from me too - there are loads of Nov sparklers coming now, v exciting!
I am now 8 days overdue and they have booked me in for an induction on Thursday. 
Has anyone been told if they can or can't use a birthing pool if you get induced?


----------



## pichi

if you get induced i dont think you can use the pool... but i'm not 100% sure of that...


----------



## Dragonfly

well you have loads of drips and stuff coming out of you and machines so i dont think they are water proof. I had a monitor around stomach whole time to make sure baby was ok, my bp had to be done every hour or something so that was on my arm,. In my hand was a drip of the stuff that make it work and in my back was a tube for epidural. And one of them jobs on my finger for my pulse. I was like some machine in the end. Oh and a catheter. Hence why I hated it :(


----------



## Dragonfly

humm I have had braxton hicks now a few times today.


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> humm I have had braxton hicks now a few times today.

i've had that for a week or so now. the braxton hicks seem to be constant practically!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah this is a long one now its still going on here. HUmmm. Well it cant be a fake one I never had them with william so hope i dont have to be induced again.


----------



## Dragonfly

And I got my first text asking me if baby was making a move! and i am not annoyed lol as no one else has come near me or asked thats the second person thats asked me in a week and the whole way through pregnancy. Even my fam dont ask.


----------



## pichi

haha! i've started to get those too. i think i've had about 3 or 4 now. Waiting on tomorrow rolling around and people texting me "well, is she here?"


----------



## Dragonfly

It kinda annoys me as I woudnt forget to tell everyone and they would be told! this is darrens sis and they will find out before anyone else anyway as William has to go to theirs when I am giving birth. But she is excited and glad someone is as I havnt spoken to anyone in a while ,well my suppose best mate text me yesterday and is calling down, but she always says that and never comes.


----------



## majm1241

I am jealous now! My cousin who is due 2 days before me is in labor with her little boy today!! :cry: I don't know why I am so jealous!!?? Probably because she has been seeming to be so competitive with me the whole pregnancy. At least I am having a girl and I have not gained as much weight as she has! :haha: I love my cousin though and wish her and her LO the best of luck.


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> It kinda annoys me as I woudnt forget to tell everyone and they would be told! this is darrens sis and they will find out before anyone else anyway as William has to go to theirs when I am giving birth. But she is excited and glad someone is as I havnt spoken to anyone in a while ,well my suppose best mate text me yesterday and is calling down, but she always says that and never comes.

thats what i think to. it's not like i'm going to forget to tell people that i've had her. it's more so the people i've not seen since leaving work that i've had texts off though...



majm1241 said:


> I am jealous now! My cousin who is due 2 days before me is in labor with her little boy today!! :cry: I don't know why I am so jealous!!?? Probably because she has been seeming to be so competitive with me the whole pregnancy. At least I am having a girl and I have not gained as much weight as she has! :haha: I love my cousin though and wish her and her LO the best of luck.

every time i see a new sparkler baby born i'm like aww congrats but at the same time i'm like aww why's my little peanut not decided to show :dohh::blush: bad i know!


----------



## majm1241

Jace was really jealous this morning. His cousin is gonna be a big brother today and my friend is having a c section tomorrow so Jace's friend Shelby will be a big sister. He said "It's not fair mom!!!! Everyone's babies are coming but mine is not first!!!! It's just not fair!!!!" :lol:


----------



## chella

Congrats pinklizzy xxxx



Autumnbabe said:


> And Congratulations to everyone from me too - there are loads of Nov sparklers coming now, v exciting!
> I am now 8 days overdue and they have booked me in for an induction on Thursday.
> Has anyone been told if they can or can't use a birthing pool if you get induced?

Hope induction goes well xxxx

Had a text at 13.10pm from weezy she has had her baby boy ,only an hour labour 
:happydance: i shall leave weight and name details, etc to her when shes back settled xx:hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to Weezy! 

I just want Jaxon to be born, Im getting so jelouse! I'm actually hoping my doc wants to induce after my growth scan, even though I want to do it naturally....URGH.. CONFLICITING feelings suck!


----------



## Dragonfly

And another ! congrats weezy! I feel like theres like at least 4 a day we are hearing about . So glad all is working out well for everyone. I still have that braxton hick. I prob get that for a week now and it will go away again. I want a one hour labour! no tubes and dam drips and catheters just pop it out.


----------



## forgodssake

Kellycool said:


> Congrats Rowlie and Tyson  So many new sparklers.. *FGS, arrrrrgggggggggggggg, need I say more???*Pichi I shall be here with you, got nothing going on here either.. blagh
> Sparky, how is beanie-any sickness yet? been praying for uber stickiness!!!!
> Happy due date Eski and Sophie-hope your babies are not as lazy as mine..
> Thinking of you Lol
> 
> So update on Weezywu, she is being induced this morning and was at hospital when I got text at 8am.. Will update as soon as I hear anything from her-wishing loads of babydust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am off for a spot of shopping this morning-got an awesome dress for new years so now I need to find the shoes.. And I have seen this amazing porn-ass pink and silver blingish baby bag-do you think it matters if I get it and have a boy? The 'bank' has approved my requisition...

Nuff said ;) (Other that BUY THE BAG!)



Pixelle said:


> Pinklizzy gave birth to a beautiful little girl at 2.21am this morning. She weighed 6lb 7oz and was a natural breech delivery with just gas & air!
> 
> Well done pinklizzy! :hug:

WOW - get you Pinklizzy and CONGRATULATIONS :D



Autumnbabe said:


> And Congratulations to everyone from me too - there are loads of Nov sparklers coming now, v exciting!
> I am now 8 days overdue and they have booked me in for an induction on Thursday.
> Has anyone been told if they can or can't use a birthing pool if you get induced?

I dont think you can no :( GL with the induction.



Dragonfly said:


> And I got my first text asking me if baby was making a move! and i am not annoyed lol as no one else has come near me or asked thats the second person thats asked me in a week and the whole way through pregnancy. Even my fam dont ask.

Lucky you - it started about 2 weeks ago for me - I have even changed my FB status today I am that fed up of being asked!!



chella said:


> Congrats pinklizzy xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> And Congratulations to everyone from me too - there are loads of Nov sparklers coming now, v exciting!
> I am now 8 days overdue and they have booked me in for an induction on Thursday.
> Has anyone been told if they can or can't use a birthing pool if you get induced?
> 
> Hope induction goes well xxxx
> 
> Had a text at 13.10pm from weezy she has had her baby boy ,only an hour labour
> :happydance: i shall leave weight and name details, etc to her when shes back settled xx:hugs:Click to expand...

CONGRATS *weezy* Can I book one of those please ;)

Cant wait to see pics of the new additions.

AFM - have slept most of the day and just gonna go do the school run now. No more contractions and a very quite baby :wacko:

Jo
xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats PinkLizzy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Forgodssake I near shot someone the first time around but since no one speaks to me in my family I dont get asked by anyone. My mum is trying to speak to me now but thats bad! she would normally be the one to tell me my granddads and aunts want to know why I am holding the baby in and everyone getting upset at me for not giving birth! you tell me you wouldnt freak out 11 days over due and having everyone say that! lol I deserve this peace now haha.


----------



## Bartness

Holy crap, Jaxon is going nutso today, constantly moving around. It actually hurts a bit!


----------



## majm1241

Maybe Jaxon and Bryelle are having a play date because she is going crazy today too! :lol:

It's official! I am jealous! My cousin had her baby already. She was at 3 cm at 7:30 a.m. when My Aunt texted me and had him at 9:14 a.m. I'm uber jealous! :( :lol: Happy for them though. According to my dad, she kinda brought this on herself for they moved house and she was lifting HEAVY stuff she should not have been lifting and made her have lots of complications. Her DH did not even tell her not to lift them! Mark won't let me touch anything!!! I feel useless at times, but now I see why. As much as I want her here, I want her to cook for a bit longer! My cousin is a bit silly at times and was obviously not thinking right. I am just happy her and LO are doing good! He weighed under 6 lbs.


----------



## chella

forgodssake said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Rowlie and Tyson  So many new sparklers.. *FGS, arrrrrgggggggggggggg, need I say more???*Pichi I shall be here with you, got nothing going on here either.. blagh
> Sparky, how is beanie-any sickness yet? been praying for uber stickiness!!!!
> Happy due date Eski and Sophie-hope your babies are not as lazy as mine..
> Thinking of you Lol
> 
> So update on Weezywu, she is being induced this morning and was at hospital when I got text at 8am.. Will update as soon as I hear anything from her-wishing loads of babydust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am off for a spot of shopping this morning-got an awesome dress for new years so now I need to find the shoes.. And I have seen this amazing porn-ass pink and silver blingish baby bag-do you think it matters if I get it and have a boy? The 'bank' has approved my requisition...
> 
> Nuff said ;) (Other that BUY THE BAG!)
> 
> 
> 
> Pixelle said:
> 
> 
> Pinklizzy gave birth to a beautiful little girl at 2.21am this morning. She weighed 6lb 7oz and was a natural breech delivery with just gas & air!
> 
> Well done pinklizzy! :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW - get you Pinklizzy and CONGRATULATIONS :D
> 
> 
> 
> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> And Congratulations to everyone from me too - there are loads of Nov sparklers coming now, v exciting!
> I am now 8 days overdue and they have booked me in for an induction on Thursday.
> Has anyone been told if they can or can't use a birthing pool if you get induced?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think you can no :( GL with the induction.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> And I got my first text asking me if baby was making a move! and i am not annoyed lol as no one else has come near me or asked thats the second person thats asked me in a week and the whole way through pregnancy. Even my fam dont ask.Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you - it started about 2 weeks ago for me - I have even changed my FB status today I am that fed up of being asked!!
> 
> 
> 
> chella said:
> 
> 
> Congrats pinklizzy xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> And Congratulations to everyone from me too - there are loads of Nov sparklers coming now, v exciting!
> I am now 8 days overdue and they have booked me in for an induction on Thursday.
> Has anyone been told if they can or can't use a birthing pool if you get induced?Click to expand...
> 
> Hope induction goes well xxxx
> 
> Had a text at 13.10pm from weezy she has had her baby boy ,only an hour labour
> :happydance: i shall leave weight and name details, etc to her when shes back settled xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATS *weezy* Can I book one of those please ;)
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of the new additions.
> 
> AFM - have slept most of the day and just gonna go do the school run now. No more contractions and a very quite baby :wacko:
> 
> Jo
> xxClick to expand...

Lol, im dreading the school run at mo. specially with the weather xx


----------



## Autumnbabe

Dragonfly said:


> well you have loads of drips and stuff coming out of you and machines so i dont think they are water proof. I had a monitor around stomach whole time to make sure baby was ok, my bp had to be done every hour or something so that was on my arm,. In my hand was a drip of the stuff that make it work and in my back was a tube for epidural. And one of them jobs on my finger for my pulse. I was like some machine in the end. Oh and a catheter. Hence why I hated it :(

good point - i don't want to get electrocuted on top of everything else :nope: !!

I suppose it depends on how much they have to do to induce you, hoping the pessary thing will work but won't be holding my breath, although my sister got induced twice and both times only gas and air so in that case maybe i would be allowed in the pool?? I'll let you know soon enough :thumbup:


----------



## sparky32

Kellycool said:


> Sparky, how is beanie-any sickness yet?.

No sickness yet, but sour tummy, maybe its in the post. HCG levels were 208 yesterday (4 weeks) getting them repeated tomorrow, fingers crossed they have doubled. Feeling quite a bit of tightening in my lower pubic area and it hurts a bit when i sneeze or cough, so hoping thats all good signs.

Big congrats to Pinklizzy & Weezywu xxx


----------



## majm1241

sparky32 said:


> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Sparky, how is beanie-any sickness yet?.
> 
> No sickness yet, but sour tummy, maybe its in the post. HCG levels were 208 yesterday (4 weeks) getting them repeated tomorrow, fingers crossed they have doubled. Feeling quite a bit of tightening in my lower pubic area and it hurts a bit when i sneeze or cough, so hoping thats all good signs.
> 
> Big congrats to Pinklizzy & Weezywu xxxClick to expand...

GL tomorrow Hon! :hugs: Sounds like good signs to me! :kiss:


----------



## marinewife101

Well congrats everyone LOL..
And sparky congrats and good luck as well how exciting..

AFM- tomorrow i have my 38 week appointment.. hoping to be at least 2 cm now and 80% effaced last Tuesday i was 1 cm and 50%.. i have my induction booked for next Wednesday the 17th at 6am.. =)

I have been having period cramps constant for the past 2-3 days as well as some contractions and lots of pressure hoping things progress i want my baby LOL


----------



## majm1241

GL Marinewife!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Well my mum has just been, She hasnt been in my house since June when she last had a row with me but has been trying to speak to me this past while now and I was giving her the cold shoulder. Just because I know what she is like you cant be friends with her if you are thats when the trouble starts so rather we just didnt speak. But she insisted on answering dads phone and buying me things in supermarket so its her way of trying to get in ,. And my bro send me dvds i really wanted! weird! but i know theres a motive there aswell he wants back in now new baby is on the way. May sound great but its not trust me i have been here in the past only this one was a long time we where not speaking and it only goes back to the way it was , agro, cheeky remarks and loads of stress! I fear i should thread carefully! 

I also hate the way my mum goes on around my son, yaping that he dosnt cuddle and kiss her when he dosnt even know her but he will cuddle and kiss his other gran as he does know her but she dosnt know that. William cuddles me, she just has to give him time he has bad memories of her and is weary.


----------



## majm1241

DF :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Chella for updating on Weezy-I was out and thought she would be longer than ONE hour!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs to everyone else..


----------



## Dragonfly

My landlord is on the roof with a hat with one of the torches on it that flashes shouting "look at me i'm a star"! . Strange fella.


----------



## Bartness

DF --That is funny, I wish I could see it for myself.


----------



## Dragonfly

He likes weird hats, he is just different but such a great man though. Never heard a bad word about him. he speaks posh yet will stand cursing away to us lol defo not stuck up , none of them are. Very down to earth.

And TMI I think I busted my ass! or getting piles on outside as I was hanging on to the shower door on the loo crying. :( so sore. This is not the time for piles! I can deal with the blood lose from ones inside but this is outside. So guess thats not a labour sign either as some are not so constipated here. How on earth am I like that when I ate so much brown bread in past few days!


----------



## lolpants

GL for Thursday Autumn babe!! hopefully u will have a 11/11 baby! :happydance:

Wowzers and congrats too Weezy - I can only hope for a delivery that quick!! 

Majm - how annoying and rude of your cousin! :haha: maybe you should try some weight lifting?? :haha:

Sparky - Sounding positive and sticky :thumbup: GL!

Marinewife - GL for tomorrow!

AFM - extremely frustrated here now!! contractions all but gone!! :grr: Can't believe it after yesterday morning!! :cry:

Lol xx


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> Thanks Chella for updating on Weezy-I was out and thought she would be longer than ONE hour!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone else..

That ok, lol thought id check first to see if update as remember seeing that you were popping out so i just done basic bits, hope mines quick like that xx


----------



## Kayley

Hey everyone,
Its been a while! I see we have had quite a few babies born now! Congrats to everyone.

I have 3 weeks today left and can't wait! Leave work on Friday which i'm quite sad about! Will miss everyone :(

God I have had problem after problem recently and my feet are REALLY swollen :(


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> He likes weird hats, he is just different but such a great man though. Never heard a bad word about him. he speaks posh yet will stand cursing away to us lol defo not stuck up , none of them are. Very down to earth.
> 
> And TMI I think I busted my ass! or getting piles on outside as I was hanging on to the shower door on the loo crying. :( so sore. This is not the time for piles! I can deal with the blood lose from ones inside but this is outside. So guess thats not a labour sign either as some are not so constipated here. How on earth am I like that when I ate so much brown bread in past few days!

WAY TMI but OMG, I have been SO Constipated the last 2 days myself! Surprising since I had horrible Diarrhea this weekend! I am really miserable right now. I have that "I have to go feeling" but nothing and I am having HORRIBLE Acid Reflux now too! :cry:



lolpants said:


> GL for Thursday Autumn babe!! hopefully u will have a 11/11 baby! :happydance:
> 
> Wowzers and congrats too Weezy - I can only hope for a delivery that quick!!
> 
> *Majm - how annoying and rude of your cousin!  maybe you should try some weight lifting?? *
> 
> Sparky - Sounding positive and sticky :thumbup: GL!
> 
> Marinewife - GL for tomorrow!
> 
> AFM - extremely frustrated here now!! contractions all but gone!! :grr: Can't believe it after yesterday morning!! :cry:
> 
> Lol xx

IKR! :haha: Why are our bodies playing with us!? :cry:

"Damn you Mother Nature!" :growlmad:


----------



## majm1241

Kayley said:


> Hey everyone,
> Its been a while! I see we have had quite a few babies born now! Congrats to everyone.
> 
> I have 3 weeks today left and can't wait! Leave work on Friday which i'm quite sad about! Will miss everyone :(
> 
> God I have had problem after problem recently and my feet are REALLY swollen :(

Happy Full Term Hon! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have the same I have been going and nothing happening, phantom poohs :( I am eating things on purpose that I know can disagree with me and they not working, like mint ice cream, usually to heavy for me and loads of choc which is a laxative and fruit. And what do I get a busted arse :(


----------



## majm1241

LOL I ate a McDonald's Cheeseburger and fries because that normally helps me go too! NOTHING!!! :cry: I am so feeling sick right now too, like I am about to be :sick:! I guess it would rather come out that way! :(


----------



## Happyhayley

38 Weeks today! I have 1 more week till my c-section :) very excited.

I also had a scan today. Baby is looking good. She said she estimates him at 8lbs 10oz but its just a guess and those can be off which I know from my last baby which they thought was like 9 and a half to 10 lbs and was old 8lbs 8oz but its still nice to know.

Congrats to all the new babies. There have been a ton since I was last on. I can't wait to meet mine :)


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> LOL I ate a McDonald's Cheeseburger and fries because that normally helps me go too! NOTHING!!! :cry: I am so feeling sick right now too, like I am about to be :sick:! I guess it would rather come out that way! :(

I say we will end up regretting all this at some time pretty soon lol 



Happyhayley said:


> 38 Weeks today! I have 1 more week till my c-section :) very excited.
> 
> I also had a scan today. Baby is looking good. She said she estimates him at 8lbs 10oz but its just a guess and those can be off which I know from my last baby which they thought was like 9 and a half to 10 lbs and was old 8lbs 8oz but its still nice to know.
> 
> Congrats to all the new babies. There have been a ton since I was last on. I can't wait to meet mine :)

Hi hayley glad all is ok! and you have a big baby to!


----------



## Pixelle

lolpants said:


> awww wow he is gorgeous Pixelle!! soo much hair too! u musta had bad heartburn??

No heartburn.....people seem amazed! :lol:



pichi said:


> aw congrats pixelle he's so cute ^___^ thanks for your birth story too :D




Bartness said:


> Kai is definetly a little cutie. Congrats!




majm1241 said:


> Pixelle he is just such a cutie Pie!! :kiss:




Kellycool said:


> Kai is just so so so sweet and cute..




MumOfPlenty said:


> Pixelle - he is just gorgeous and well done you on your birth story... 2 hours pushing with no pain relief.. No wonder it's haunting! Really well done, that's a hell of an achievement.. apart from the baby of course :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Hope you're all settling in well and everything :hugs:

Just wanted to catch up and say thank you to you all :flower: :hugs:

I'm so happy to have him here...after everything I went through I can't believe he's so healthy!

We're all settling in well....the breastfeeding is *very* hard work but I'm persevering. He's such a good baby though, I'm lucky!

Congratulations to all the new mummy's and good luck to those due. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Happyhayley said:


> 38 Weeks today! I have 1 more week till my c-section :) very excited.
> 
> I also had a scan today. Baby is looking good. She said she estimates him at 8lbs 10oz but its just a guess and those can be off which I know from my last baby which they thought was like 9 and a half to 10 lbs and was old 8lbs 8oz but its still nice to know.
> 
> Congrats to all the new babies. There have been a ton since I was last on. I can't wait to meet mine :)

Happy 38 Weeks Hon! :hugs: 



Dragonfly said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I ate a McDonald's Cheeseburger and fries because that normally helps me go too! NOTHING!!! :cry: I am so feeling sick right now too, like I am about to be :sick:! I guess it would rather come out that way! :(
> 
> *I say we will end up regretting all this at some time pretty soon lol *
> 
> 
> 
> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> 38 Weeks today! I have 1 more week till my c-section :) very excited.
> 
> I also had a scan today. Baby is looking good. She said she estimates him at 8lbs 10oz but its just a guess and those can be off which I know from my last baby which they thought was like 9 and a half to 10 lbs and was old 8lbs 8oz but its still nice to know.
> 
> Congrats to all the new babies. There have been a ton since I was last on. I can't wait to meet mine :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was just sick so yes, I regret that now! :rofl: I feel like being :sick: More but trying to hold it back! :lol: :(
> 
> Hi hayley glad all is ok! and you have a big baby to!Click to expand...




Pixelle said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> awww wow he is gorgeous Pixelle!! soo much hair too! u musta had bad heartburn??
> 
> No heartburn.....people seem amazed! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> aw congrats pixelle he's so cute ^___^ thanks for your birth story too :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Kai is definetly a little cutie. Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Pixelle he is just such a cutie Pie!! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellycool said:
> 
> 
> Kai is just so so so sweet and cute..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumOfPlenty said:
> 
> 
> Pixelle - he is just gorgeous and well done you on your birth story... 2 hours pushing with no pain relief.. No wonder it's haunting! Really well done, that's a hell of an achievement.. apart from the baby of course :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Hope you're all settling in well and everything :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to catch up and say thank you to you all :flower: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so happy to have him here...after everything I went through I can't believe he's so healthy!
> 
> We're all settling in well....the breastfeeding is *very* hard work but I'm persevering. He's such a good baby though, I'm lucky!
> 
> Congratulations to all the new mummy's and good luck to those due. :hugs:Click to expand...

You are very Welcome Love! I'm so glad he is so healthy! I hope BFing gets easier for you! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Here I go again.... Painful Contractions are back!!! Probably just more BH but OUCH!!! I am cramping again down there and my back is hurting! Should I scarf down the rest of the Pineapple in the fridge!? :haha: Go for a LONG walk tonight!? :lol: :sex: again!? (BTW, that does not work because Mark and I have been doing that everyday (unless I absolutely cannot) and I don't get any type of contraction from that! :growlmad: :lol: )


----------



## Bartness

Im getting some random period like pains, but few and far between. But gots the back ach also. Personally I just think it is wishfull thinking on my end, as i want him out! I have to wait till Friday for pineapple, as Im broke until payday.


----------



## majm1241

Mine is probably wishful thinking too! Lol They have stopped again! :roll: OMG come on already and quit playing with my emotions!!!


----------



## Bartness

Ok odd question, but I just have to ask....is anyone else dealilng with sore boobs? Man, mine are so sore, I've resorted to wearing the only nursing bra I have already, simply b/c its the most comfortable one I have!


----------



## majm1241

Mine have been sore, but I have HUGE Boobs and bras KILL me!! Unfortunately, I have to wear them so they don't sag to my feet but strip outta them when I get home and give them a nice good rub! :lol: I've been wearing my nursing bras sinc 2nd Tri! Just more comfy. The underwires are the killers!!


----------



## Happyhayley

I don't breastfeed and I wont be with this baby and I still wear the nursing bras I bought for my son when we were trying to breastfeed. The way I have to hold my son the underwires stick him in the belly and now I've been doing it so long I find other bras really really uncomfortable. But I know the few times I've been going out without my son and have worn an underwire bra I look a lot better and 100 times less saggy.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats to all the new babies! :) Cant wait to see all you ladies in the parenting thread! :D


----------



## makeithappen

blkhairbeauty said:


> congrats to all the new babies! :) Cant wait to see all you ladies in the parenting thread! :D

Parenting thread?? i didnt know :dohh: whats the link?


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi ladies!!!!!!! 
I am back :wohoo: and today is the first time I feel human :haha: I have spent the last day or so catching up on everything that has been happening sine Wednesday when I was last on and I am so delighted to see so many new little Sparklers have made their way safely into the world. Well done ladies and some of you seem so close now that it surely can only be a matter days 

Well as my wonderful friend Little Mermaid has already said, baby George Samuel made his way into the world in a very dramatic fashion at 11.33pm on the 4th November by emergency crash section under general anesthetic, weighing in at 6lb 3oz.

I will write up my birth story soon (although maybe I should wait until all the Sparklers have delivered as it was a little scary :)) but I have to say, that even though I never expected it to end up as it did, the hospital did everything they could to make it a positive experience and I am just so grateful to them all for delivering little Georgie so safely. 

I am recovering well now and hubby is spoiling me rotten and not letting me lift a finger (wonder how long I can milk this one?) and Georgie is just sooooo cute I want to gobble him up!

I am now totally excited to be able to pop over and join our parenting thread :happydance: but I will still be here cheering you all on until every last Sparkler has delivered their little bundles of joy!

To those who I have not got on Facebook, here is the link to a few picces:
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=243509&id=710061352&l=bfba079de7


----------



## majm1241

He is such a GORGEOUS Baby!!! Just Beautiful! Congrats once again! Y'all are such a Beautiful Family! :flower:


----------



## Cocobelle

Thanks so much April xxxxx


----------



## chella

congrats cocobelle jus seen pics, i commented jus incase u wondered who it was, im under miz rachy , he is gorgeous and cant wait for ur birth story xxx

Birthplan all done xx


----------



## majm1241

OMG I am watching Man V Food on TV and now I am craving a Burger from back home! Fuddruckers!!! :cry:


----------



## Cocobelle

chella said:


> congrats cocobelle jus seen pics, i commented jus incase u wondered who it was, im under miz rachy , he is gorgeous and cant wait for ur birth story xxx
> 
> Birthplan all done xx

Thank you hun, I will start wrting it up now that I am a bit more lively!

Well done on getting your BP done!


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats cocoa! 

me still here and nothing to report. My ass hurts thats about it. :(


----------



## Betheney

Happy 39 weeks DF

I'm so incredibly over being pregnant! My spd hurts nearly all day now and is making walking horrible.

I cleaned mine and hubbies bedroom today! Wow what en effort that was, but at least its all organised now


----------



## Dragonfly

39 weeks yesterday it has to change today, changes at around 8am I think. I have 6 days left and I really do feel like i will go over. In saying that I hope that I will have sods law and not go over as last time I didnt expect it and got it this time I do expect it and hopefully wont, well not to far anyway as I fear induction. I have a compulsive need for folding stuff lately.


----------



## Betheney

yeah in the last 20 mins your ticker changed. Lol.

I'm convinced I'm going over I just hope they won't wait a full 2weeks to induce me, because I'm terrified of the placenta shutting down AND I don't want to wait that long AND I don't want a dec baby.


----------



## Dragonfly

Having been there I dont fancy it again, well maybe if it had of ended the way it should it wouldnt have been so bad but dam it was boring and long and invasive to. I felt i had no control over anything at all. but had to be done i was well over and swelling everywhere with high bp. 

I just want to go into labour and give birth fast and get home again, sounds like i am asking a lot i know.


----------



## pichi

Well - its my due date. Safe to say I'm going over :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Happy due date pichi. be thankful peanut is fully baked :) she will come soon xxxxx


----------



## pichi

yeah she's fully cooked and ready to roll! lol i've had people guessing her weight and due date on that expectnet site :) PichiMuffin if anyone would lilke to guess.


----------



## Kellycool

Hi Jo

Nice to see you back on here, been thinking about you loads.. George is beautiful!!!

It's my mom's birthday today so maybe Beebee will come, although I doubt it. DH is trying to convince me to get induced earlier which I guess I should do.
Just want to stand on a roof and scream I am so over it all.. 

But going to put on my smile and just be grateful


----------



## lolpants

Morning Ladies

Into another day and still no baby - contractions so strong now I feel like I might pass out - but they are about 10 mins apart on average - so not regular enough yet :cry:

Congrats Coco!

Happy due date Pichi!

can't concentrate more than that sorry - in a whole world of pain here! :(

Lol xx


----------



## pichi

how long have you been having your contractions for lol? my friend had irregular contractions all the way through her labour...


----------



## lolpants

since 3am Monday morning - they died right down - and started picking up again about 3am this morning :(


----------



## pichi

i had that last week - they're totally gone now for me :( maybe this is it for you now since they've started up and are still going now? :) lets hope so! :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

Lol, I hope this is it for you hun, it sounds like it!

Coco, good to have you back, have been thinking of you. George is gorgeous :) Can't wait to hear your story!

Shan - I see you posted your photos of Elleah, what a total beauty :) Another to join the unexpected C-Section club :haha: Can't wait to hear your story too :)

Pichi have they said if they will give you a sweep or when they will induce? A maximum of what 10 days now? She'll come sooner, I feel it in my bones :rofl:

Kelly I do hope you have baby soon, it must be stressing you out a tad x x


----------



## pichi

A_M i have my midwife appointment tomorrow so i may ask for a sweep just to get things moving. i just feel really quite heavy now and i feel like a walrus trying to roll out my bed to go pee in the night haha... not only that but according to my OH i'm snoring pretty damn loud :dohh:

i didn't really want to be induced but i think that ship has kinda sailed and i just want this little one out now


----------



## Betheney

Happy due day pichi  what's the next step for you? Do you have an induction date?


----------



## Betheney

Just read your previous post, good luck at your appt


----------



## shyfox1988

my lil missy is on her way contractions every 4-5 mins lasting over a min, hospitals said to come in so carls on his way to pick me up eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkk :) xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

I had sex :smug:


----------



## majm1241

Coco, you are very welcome! :hugs:

DF, your reporting your ass hurts! :rofl: That made me :lol: Happy 39 Weeks! :hugs:

Betheney, Labor :dust: to us so we don't have December babies! :hugs:

Pichi, Happy Dute Date!! "Come on Lil Peanut!" :dust:

Kelly you need lotsa Labor :dust:!!! :hugs:

Lol, I hope this is it for you hon! :hugs:

Shyfox :yipee: :hugs:

DF, So did I! :haha: Lovely goodmorning wake up call My hubby gave me! :cloud9:

AFM, been having period type cramps again since 4:40 am. Doubt it's anything for they are not regular. 

I'm excited yet jealous at the same time, I have 3 friends either being induced or having their C-Section today! :hugs: & :cry: I want my baby too!!! :( I had a dream Last night I gad her today! *Sigh*

Oh yes, Kayla (aka: Eskimobabys) Is being induced today due to Pre-E!!! I will report as soon as I get text updates from her! :hugs: GL Kayla! :kiss:


----------



## Bartness

coco, georgie is adorable and Congrats again!

Good luck today eskimobaby and shyfox! 

Im jeleous, still. I want Jaxon out NOW!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies. Well, pictures and a proper update will have to wait .. heaven only knows how long! :haha: Today is my first full day home, as well as I have both Joseph and Madelyn by myself! So I am hoping it doesn't get too rough. ;)

Madelyn Tashara was born on Nov. 8th at 6:45AM she was 6lbs 15.8oz and 19in long.
She is amazing, but I am having a hard time believing she is actually ours. I keep expecting someone to come take her away! Our first night home was ROUGH to say the least. Definitely wasn't used to having a newborn anymore, lol.

I am hurting a bit, and can't wait to get my pain medicine today. Lol. But other than that I think I am recovering well. Madelyn is a bit jaundiced so have to take her to get her levels checked today. :| I just wish I was 100% since I have to take both babies. Thankfully my grandma is going to come help me. :thumbup:

Anyhow, I hope you ladies are well (and your babies!). Maybe someday i'll be able to post pictures haha.


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Silas!


----------



## Dragonfly

parents=assholes! Arrghh! I cant even ask them a question without a full scale fight starting! 
I got a gift card from toys r us in post, no idea who from? no letter with it but i assume love film as i signed up there and think thats the offer i choose as gift. Anyway they dont work on line the vouchers! so its 40 mile from me a toys are us and since my parents are shop alholics and go everywhere even belfast i asked if they where going up thatw ay soon as i seen sometihng on line i could reserve for william. So round and round in circles I got things thrown at me like "do yu think our car riuns on water" and "not driving there for a shitty gift token" I asked if they where going there just to pick it up not to actually go there for me only if they where going anyway. Ended up roaring so much my throat was sore as dad kept asking for links to what it was, whats the point when your not going! if i asked darrens mum she would probably go ffs with no row! 

All my dad had to do was say NO that aas all not make me run around in circles and insult me then not listen to me and ask me to repeat and explain myself in the same stupid row they always have with me ! why give me a hard time? i have no money for williams xmas presents and have shitty ones i get a voucher i will use it on him and get insulted because they aint driving there for that amount! didnt ask me if i had money to put to it and i have actually! Just treating me like a big pain as usual,. only asked, yes or no where they going that way not a full scale row and headache and a sore throat at the end of it!!! this is what they are like down there all the time toeach other, rowing, spitting and being nasty to each other why the hell do i call when I know i will get the same for asking anything! 

yesterday i asked them about williams xmas present as they never asked me what to get him and he has a garage from me and his gran so has enough of them and got ignored, my mum had her head on her and poker face and dad ignored me. Must not be getting him anything then as they havnt got him anything since his bday in feb. Darrens mum has went mental and has him 7 presents so far! eek! and thats not including the rest of darrens ones who will be the same to.


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Silas!!! :hugs: I'll update when on my laptop! 

DF, wow!! I'm so sorry your parents are like that! How horrible! Your stories always make me so sad, especially for your babies. I just could not imagine the pain you go through! :cry: :hugs: I am so sorry that you have parents that are that horrible!


----------



## Dragonfly

I should really really wise up and stop asking them anything but I do that and they come back trying to be nice to me and then it all blows up in my face again. I think its better off not knowing them but they dont stay away! i know why my mum came in! 4 months of not entering my house next day she is snapping at me answering dads phone again. That didnt last long. My dads the nicer one would you believe! but has my mum ragging on at him all day and when i call she is bitching about me in background and huffing and puffing , they where in a restaurant i could hear the nice when they where giving off,. I had interrupted as usual. They go on like I am some leach but i never ask them for things especially not for free like my bro does expect all for free so i dont get why i get the bad attitude. I dread when they go, bad thought but who will look after my dependant siblings ? not me and if that sounds bad if you met them you wouldnt blame me. 
so angry now. want to not be annoyed about this but i just cant. hormones prob dont help fuel the upset . 

And now my mum thinks she is back in its time for her to be worse than ever! she will have things to say about new baby name and it will all start over again but this time I plan on saying "f*ck right off" with no problems!


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all :hi: 

Thanks for all the lovely congratulations and best wishes :flower: I just love love LOVE being a mummy to Georgie and can't wait to when all the little sparklers have been born!

Lol, bless you, I do hope your contractions become more constructive. Being in limbo must be no fun :hugs:

Kelly, I have EVERYTHING crossed that baby decides to come soon. Its hard enough waiting at the end anyway without the added complications that you have on the go with moving home. Keep your chin up babes x

Betheney, just keep on thinking that there is an end to your spd in sight hun.

Good luck eskimobaby and shyfox! :happydance:

DF, it sounds like you had an awful experience of being induced last time but they don't always end up that way so even if you do end up facing that again, try and remain positive. Although I am sure I have heard that if you have had a section previously you shouldn't be induced? Could be wrong though. Also, :hugs: for your ongoing family troubles.

Shan, congratulations on the arrival of baby Elleah.

Pichi, hope things soon start moving for you too hun x 

April, thinking about you too honey :hug:and when you get a sec if you could change Georgie's birth date and weight on the front page that would be fabby :flower: 

That was one of the downsides of neither of us being there (or awake in my case) when he was delivered, it took ages for us to get his exact birth time/weight and so on and there are still a few things we hope to find out.

To all those facing or worried about induction, as I said above, they can be really positive experiences. I was induced last Wednesday night with gel, which gave me mild but steady enough contractions to get me to 3cm dilated he next day, which was enough to break my waters. My hospital was fab and said that as long as I agreed to be continuously monitored with their mobile waterproof monitor, I could still go in the pool as long as my contractions became steady and I didn't need a drip. I remained upright until the very end to encourage them to keep coming and at one stage I was stood there in front of a full pool in my bikini just waiting to get in, but alas things started going a bit wrong and I never did get in, but that was not related to the induction and would/could have happened anyway.

Edited to add: it was morning when I started writing this, my little milk monster is keeping my hands full!


----------



## lolpants

hello ladies

just a quickie from me - no real change - hospital won't see me till im having 3 every 10 mins - and they are currently 10 mins apart!!! :( very very intense though - gonna go for a walk too see if that helps - I wish myself luck!

GL too shyfox/nina also!!

labour :dust: all around

and great too hear from both coco and silas :thumbup: congrats again both!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocoa they induce if you 11 days over here they do not let you go any further and c sections are more likely with inductions plus William was postier. and no matter what i will worry as i only have my past bad experience of induction to go on, and apparently some arshole on facebook says i shouldnt be worried about my broken washing machine i am having a baby next week"! men know nothing do they? assume i am not worried about that but more about washing machine! no the washing machine is an added worry as ity makes life very difficult with children without one! some peoples arsey comments to me this past few days either on facebook or to my face really need to stop or i think i will flip, i have some time with hormones excuses left to use and think i will use them!

as if i am not stressed enough without hearing them also! thank god for you lot here i can only vent here as my dads on facebook and the ones that make arsey comments.


----------



## Bartness

A washing machine and dryer, were a must have for me. I insisted on moving into an apartment that had hookups and buying a set. I won. OH doesnt think they were a must have yet, but he'll figure it out once baby arrives and we are doing a ton of laundry. hehe.

Good luck LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

Washing machine is never off here! and it was on more when william was born with grows etc same as it will be this time. Lucky its the landlords so he will be called to fix it its just sometimes he dosnt do things right away and I dont need this wait right now. I need to smell clean laundry to so you can imagine my dispare at a drawer full of washing stuff and a drum full of water that wont drain :(


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks Jo

i typed such a long messgae earlier but it didnt post for some reason so i went to bed haha..

Congrats again Silas  

Lol, what do these pains feel like (asks the lady who has already given birth but still has no clue)..

DF.. Hugs to you xxxx

Girls, what should I do? Do you think I should ask to be induced this weekend? I know it it totally NOT what i want but will make life alot easier if baby comes sooner rather than later and as much as it was a terrible experience last time, whats the point of waiting when baby might just be 2 weeks over again and then ill have to be induced next weekned anyways (and this little one is not getting any smaller in there).. 
Sigh, I just dont know what to do-almost feel like I am letting people down. Tickets are costing 500 quid to change and we did always know it might happen and its not the end of the world as Warren gets paid hourly as a contract accountant so its more money in the end anyways but still, it's like I have taken the excitememnt out of everything by not having this baby yet.. I am so hormonal.. And my mom is meant to fly back to sa on monday-she has been here for a month to help with babba.. Just not sure what to do. i so want a waterbirth and I soooo wanted to just go into labour naturally :-(
Jo, were you dilated at all before you got the gel?

Sorry for the me me me post, any input woould be wonderful since 2 sweeps later and trying every old wives tale in the book as left me no closer to meeting our sweet baby..

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont be worried about letting anyone down this is not like its in your control and wouldnt have anyone blame you on it. baby comes when its ready only I do hope its before induction also. I know how you feel last time from my self its the most frustrating thing ever and then having to be induced after all that. Fingers crossed for you to go into natural labour soon!


----------



## pichi

kelly i would say that you shouldn't worry about letting other people down. worry more about your little baby and how you'd like them to make their appearance... if an induction really isn't what you want then hold out. i know thats easier said than done but at the end of the day it's whats most important :) 

you may end up getting induced at the end of the day but would you feel better for waiting and holding out for that little chance you may have of having a water birth?


----------



## Kellycool

Thanks ladies.. Valid points.. Dont get me wrong, nobody is making me feel like I am letting them down-thats just me haha, prob hormone overload.. 
Have only felt lo move once today so think we going to go to labour ward later anyway and see if he/she is ok and maybe see what they say while we are there..
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Kellycool said:


> Thanks ladies.. Valid points.. Dont get me wrong, nobody is making me feel like I am letting them down-thats just me haha, prob hormone overload..
> Have only felt lo move once today so think we going to go to labour ward later anyway and see if he/she is ok and maybe see what they say while we are there..
> xxx

i was made to feel like it was my fault when I went over due last time, so many texts making me feel like I was doing it on purpose asking me what the hell was I at and my family getting all upset and up about it. Was not nice at all I can still feel the anger from it would you believe and look how long that was ago. coming up to me jibbing at me "what are you at girl are you going to let ius see this baby and why havnt you given birth yet" still makes me mad. 

Well as i said only got one text so far from Darrens sis and she was just asking so I am ok with that as no one else has, they must have learned from last time . 

on a shitty note all my knickers and trousers are trapped in the washing machine in dirty water and i am not sitting in darrens track suit bottoms and william is on his last set of pjs! i was building up my washing in there just happened to be all my clothes mostly that are trapped in there. And I havnt seen landlord today unless he fell off the roof somewhere last night :wacko:

I bet i go into labour with no clothes! and come back and it still not be fixed and have a massive pile up and no washing! thats all I need. these things pick great times to happen on. Last time william was a week old and the tumble dryer blew up and it was mine but i had money for a new one, so i was lucky then.


----------



## majm1241

Got it fixed fr you Coco! :hugs:

Kelly, did you ask your MW about an induction?


----------



## Kellycool

April, you were in my post which didnt work and now i remember, i said better you dont have your baby today when everyone else is because you want to be the centre of attntion when your beauty arrives hee hee 
Have not spoken to her but I will be 41 weeks on Fri so I am pretty sure they will induce me.. HOPING the gel will work alone this time (didnt with ash and needed the oxytocin drip) and that way I can probs still have waterbirth like coco said 

Or, if i go in tonight-maybe they will just induce me then.. it's not like i have a small baby in here *taps massively huge tummy*

otherwise I have 3RD sweep tomorrow but we know thats not going to work hahaha


----------



## Kellycool

Oh and sorry about your clothes DF-damn chick you have bad luck! Sending 'clothes escape' vibes to you, hopefully the lanlord will sort it out soon?!


----------



## majm1241

Kellycool said:


> April, you were in my post which didnt work and now i remember, i said better you dont have your baby today when everyone else is because you want to be the centre of attntion when your beauty arrives hee hee
> Have not spoken to her but I will be 41 weeks on Fri so I am pretty sure they will induce me.. HOPING the gel will work alone this time (didnt with ash and needed the oxytocin drip) and that way I can probs still have waterbirth like coco said
> 
> Or, if i go in tonight-maybe they will just induce me then.. it's not like i have a small baby in here *taps massively huge tummy*
> 
> otherwise I have 3RD sweep tomorrow but we know thats not going to work hahaha

Thanks! So true!!! :lol: I am so miserable & also getting so jealous and impatient that I am thinking about just going ahead and asking for an induction on the 22nd! :haha: My parents will be here that week and I need her to be born while they are here! I will be 39 Weeks then! I was 39 weeks when induced with Jace too!

That is crazy that the 2nd sweep did not work either! :( I'm sorry! I am thinking about going and finishing that pineapple off I have in the fridge!!! :lol: Not that it will work either! :roll: :hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

Kellycool said:


> April, you were in my post which didnt work and now i remember, i said better you dont have your baby today when everyone else is because you want to be the centre of attntion when your beauty arrives hee hee
> Have not spoken to her but I will be 41 weeks on Fri so I am pretty sure they will induce me.. HOPING the gel will work alone this time (didnt with ash and needed the oxytocin drip) and that way I can probs still have waterbirth like coco said
> 
> Or, if i go in tonight-maybe they will just induce me then.. it's not like i have a small baby in here *taps massively huge tummy*
> 
> otherwise I have 3RD sweep tomorrow but we know thats not going to work hahaha


What did your sweep feel like.. i went to my doctor today she had no openings had to see a mw and when she was doing my internal she checked my cervix said its a one.. took her hand out than went back in a checked again but it felt like she was scratching and putting her finger in a circle a few times.. i never asked for a sweep but i hear thats what it is took about 10 seconds and was uncomfortable.. wondering if she did this without telling me as i have been having period cramps since =/ i have an induction next wed at 6am.. 

anyone else had a sweep that sounds similar??


----------



## Dragonfly

I have never had a sweep and was wondering to. I dont like them sticking things up me as last time I was sore after an examination. Felt horrible and all :( trying to avoid that at all costs this time . Sounds stupid I know staying I will be in labour and have things coming out but its different people sticking things and hands up you like some cow at the vets. 

William keeps screaming and its doing my head in. Not crying scream just screaming at everything! friend says thats them learning how to talk they do that but our heads are wreaked here! trying to remain calm but its not easy.


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi everyone!
Sorry I haven't had a chance to fully catch up-just got home but we're doing really well. Still getting the hang of breastfeeding but lots of wet/dirty nappies. Will post pics and birth story soon once I've had a bit of sleep! 
Good luck to all the mummies still waiting and can't wait to see all the gorgeous Sparkler babies!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats once again PinkLizzy! :hugs:


----------



## Kellycool

Sounds like a sweep to me Marine wife-maybe it will get things started as I know it does work for alot of people


----------



## marinewife101

kinda exciting if she did and it works LOL.. was def not a normal cervix check as you dont scratch and rotate your finger in a circle LOL


----------



## majm1241

Did it hurt marinewife?? The scratching sounds dreadfully painful!!!!


----------



## marinewife101

ehhh not pain just extremely uncomfortable and the scratching was def scratching LOL


----------



## Marie1337

Posted my birth story...it is long! Like my labour....:haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/458656-flynn-november-6th-my-birth-story-long.html


----------



## Kellycool

What a lurvely birth story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you know if you were at all dilated before you went into labour? How much did you bounce on your ball lol?? I spend all day on my ball and have done since 37 weeks!


----------



## Dragonfly

I bounced on that dam ball from 34 weeks up last pregnancy, I drank Raspberry leaf tea from 34 weeks, I walked, I had sex, I ate pineapples and then curry I stood under full moons etc nothing! I wasnt impressed past my due date at all from all that. I do think they come when they will the hospitals cant give a proper date anyway its only estimate. Image what they done before scans, woman just waited. But they didnt know what over due was. 

Getting loads of movements here as usurer. Making my toes curl as some hurt. Maybe baby moving down or something.


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont recall eating glass so why am i poohing it?


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats to all the new mums and dads!

Thanks to Chella and Kelly for updating for me.

Not too long birth story:-

As you know went for a sweep monday and induction booked for tuesday. Thought sweep hadn't worked. 

Arrived at hospital 8am Tuesday morning was seen at 9 and monitored, baby heart rate was going too low so was kept on monitor until 11am to see if c section, gel or just break waters.

At 11.10 was seen by a dr who was happy with heart rate and after an internal said I was 3cm so sweep had obviously done something as was 1 cm the day before!! He broke my waters. And I was moved to delivery room about 11.15am.

Contractions started really quickly and midwife elft saying just buzz if you need me. By 11.40 i wanted to push so buzzed she came did exam and I was 7cm. 

Then needed to push 6 pushes and Leo was born at 12.28pm. He weighs 8IB 11oz. and is gorgeous.He was also back to back.

We got home today after a mix up yesterday but we are well, Leo is bruised on his face and has burst blood vessels all over his face due to the quick delivery but he is ok. I am sore and feel like done 10 rounds with Mike tyson!! I would post pictures but I don't know how to.

Thanks for all your support over last few months and i'll see you all in the parenting thread very soon.


----------



## chella

hows everyone doing ? too much for me to catch up on, im still here and still preggy lol xxx


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Weezy!


----------



## pichi

Chella I'm still here too lol


----------



## Marie1337

Kellycool said:


> What a lurvely birth story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you know if you were at all dilated before you went into labour? How much did you bounce on your ball lol?? I spend all day on my ball and have done since 37 weeks!

I dont think I was dilated at all. My doctor never said anything during my checkups. I basically lived on the ball from 37 weeks forward. It was only way I was comfortable. The days leading up to Flynns birth I did a movie marathon and sat on the ball to kill time. I dont know if it really did anything but I would still recommend ball time to anyone who is pregnant.


----------



## Cocobelle

Ah Kelly, bless you. I do feel for you and totally understand you not wanting to endure another induction if you had such a horrid experience last time. What (if you don't mind me asking) made it so bad for you?

I didn't want an induction either as I was worried it would lead to further intervention and even though I did end up having a section, I really do believe that would have happened anyway.

When they checked me before they gave me the gel, they found I was only 1cm dilated and my cervix was long, so I was worried it would be a long drawn out affair especially when I heard that others who were in for inductions were found to be 3cm and could skip the gel and go straight to having their waters broken. I had a sweep at the same time as the gel was inserted.

Is there anyone you could go and see to discuss your options with? Maybe have an examination and see what the outcome of that is before you decide one way or the other? If things were already looking more favourable it may not take much to start you off!

It is also worth chatting about what your hospitals policy on inductions is and what they will or will not allow you to do. Mine were happy to allow me in the pool as long as I needed no more than gel and ARM (although as you know, I still didn't get in it in the end) and its worth bearing in mind that the NICE guidelines on inductions actually state that you should be given the chance to labour in water as long as certain criteria have been met. Its worth a read.

I will keep everything crossed that things start to happen soon honey xx

Thanks for updating me April :flower:

MW, that is what my sweep felt like!

Congrats again weezyweu and thanks for sharing your birth story x

AFM: Just having a little feed and we are going off to bed, whether or not we will get any sleep is up to Georgie :)


----------



## marinewife101

So i am having horrid period cramping and im nauseous and shaky maybe this is the start of something??


----------



## Bartness

good luck Marinewife!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Marie & Weezy!! :hugs: I'll update tomorrow when on my laptop.

My pleasure Coco! :hugs:

GL Marinewife!!! :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

So at 38+5 my anti-natal clinic ate shutting down for 3 weeks for the obstetricians holidays!!! how horribly inconvenient! So my next appt is at 39+6 and I have to go to the birthing suite of my local hospital, internals aren't usually done till your over due but do you think if I asked for a sweep they'd give me one? Surely they wouldn't mind.


----------



## majm1241

Betheney, why the hell do they shut down for 3weeks!? Can't the take turns going on vacation!!!??? I'd ask for a sweep! :kiss:

AFM, been having lots of BH and cramps and vomiting again today! Also, is it normal to feel like your vaganga is about to drop outta ya!? I feel like I have to pooh but cannot! So much pressure! Losing lots more of My MP tooday too!! Come on Bryelle! Move out already! We are ready for you and I need my body back! :lol:


----------



## Dragonfly

I was kept awake from 4am by some banging noise upstairs. Dont know what it was but it freaked me out as it seems to move about and theres no one up there,. So I lay there listening, you cant not ignore it like ! freaky. Probably the wind against some door somewhere as it stopped at about 4.30am but i still was awake! now up as darren has hospital app today an i hope william will come back to bed with me soon.


----------



## pichi

Good morning girlies. Well my long walk and bouncing around playing kinect last night obviously wasn't enough to persuade this little madame to get her wiggle on... Have a midwife appt today so I will ask for a sweep and see what's the story :)

40+1 , ah I was hoping she'd take after my timekeeping not her dads haha

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

over due then, but baby dosnt know that of course thats only what the hospital gave as a date. Could be a few more days they have no idea just guesses. Thats how I am looking at it anyway to try and make me feel better as i feel I to will go past their date. Least babies are well cooked now its a lot better than under cooked! . I think I will go back to bed and I hope william will come with me, I really do as I cant cope today.


----------



## makeithappen

Hi girls hope your all well and some action happens for some of you today :happydance:

does anyone know were i can find the parenting thread?


----------



## pichi

Yeah. I kinda want her to be delivered tomorrow because her birthday would be 12.11.10 :haha: so if I go into labour tonight... Hah wishful thinking on my part I know. 

Hope the mw will give me a sweep just to make me feel like something is happening. Feel abit meh after those false labour pains, grr


----------



## GossipGirly

ahh pichi :( she has been teasing you rotten x


----------



## GossipGirly

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/450749-november-sparklers-2010-mummys-daddys-thread-8.html

there u go x


----------



## rai

Hi ladies!

I had prenatal pics done today. I am so grateful to the photographer. I contacted her originally about taking prenatal photos and then decided to just do birth and newborn photos. She offered to do my prenatal photos for free. I can't wait to see the pics. 

Anyways, I'm still here. Finding it hard to focus on anything else but baby. Which is not good because I need to finish up work.

Oh yeah, Hubby and I finally decided on a pediatrician! 

On another note, just found out hubby needs to go out of town from mon to wed. So I'm hoping baby doesn't decide go make an early appearance. 

Marinewife, I'm surprised they gave you a sweep without asking you first.


----------



## pichi

well - back from the midwife and no sweep for me because my little madame who was engaged at 38 weeks has now decided to wiggle back up a bit because it's comfier there :dohh: i'll get my induction date next week


----------



## chella

Soz for delay update; but lolpants has had her baby girl at 4.43am this morning :happydance: i shall leave weight and name for when shes back home but it was that quick she nearly had her on the toilet :haha: lol xx

congrats lolpants and thank u for my pic shes gorgeous xxxx

Heres the a quick update of what happened as may be a few days til lolpants comes on but wanted to get her permission first;

she went into hospital at 22.30 last night and was only 2cm dilated,but was so tired she asked to stay, a few hrs later she went to the loo and was struggling. 5mins later she was in the delivery suite and she was out after 1 push phoebe arrived at 4.43am weighing 7lbs 14oz !!!!!! both going home this afternoon as their both well. 
shall post a pic now xx


----------



## pichi

aw congrats LolPants :flower:

another sparkler born :happydance:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yay lol pants glad she came quickly in the end!! xxx


----------



## chella

Lolpants & phoebe born at 4.43am 7lbs 14oz :happydance:


----------



## pichi

awwww!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats LOL, your daughter is adorable!

Uh Jelouse! I want my baby!


----------



## b23

So cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats LOL shes so cute xx


----------



## chella

Right so whos next hehe' got hospital today and i want them to say oh wow looks like it wont be long now lol but i doubt it as i have a sturborn bubba!!!!

How's all the girls who are left doing ? these sparklers are coming quick specially lolpants;
I forgot to say lolpants partner sadly missed the birth where she was so fast :( but least all went well xxx


----------



## pichi

i'm still here chella and getting bored now... *huffs*

that's a shame Lol's OH didn't make the birth but like you said, at least everyone is happy and healthy :)


----------



## chella

Lol its gettin lonely in the november side , wont be long now we hope, its the getting up during the night its like a major struggle to just move lol and to walk some days is even tougher' the cold weather doesnt help either on the mood lol.

Shame you didnt get your sweep? did they say when they will soz if uve put it already but preggy brain in full swing today x


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats LOLpants!

I aint feeling well at all I feel a mixture of depressed, nausea, and well thats it really I feel like crying my eyes out. In my bedroom just with lap top staring out the window at a shitty day, william is entertained by outside also, change of scenery from the living room. I expect my net wont last in here as the walls are so thick. I also have cramps. I feel like throwing up I want my other half to come home now :(


----------



## pichi

i won't get a sweep till next week when i'm 41+1 and on the same day they'll book me in for an induction date to just in case baby just decides she's not shifting :haha:

i'm hoping that she will come on her own though... give her a few days anyways


i know what you mean about rolling out of bed to go pee. i feel like a walrus rolling out my bed and trying to hoist myself up haha


----------



## chella

pichi said:



> i won't get a sweep till next week when i'm 41+1 and on the same day they'll book me in for an induction date to just in case baby just decides she's not shifting :haha:
> 
> i'm hoping that she will come on her own though... give her a few days anyways
> 
> 
> i know what you mean about rolling out of bed to go pee. i feel like a walrus rolling out my bed and trying to hoist myself up haha


Lol a walrus :haha: thats a good name for it, fingers x she comes on her own xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel crippled getting up for a pee, sometimes i cant walk its all sore down there from spd. Takes me a min to get going, and i have so many pees i dont need to do walking or any other exercise i do it all at night! hence why i get no sleep. 

I have to pluck my eye brows now, but feeling so crap i will probably feel pain more. End up in tears or something.


----------



## pichi

i have to do that too df. might just wax them - so much quicker. got an amazing wax wand thing too so it keeps the shape of your brow :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Last time i tyried to wax eye brows years go i took skin off and all so just stick to tweezers. Wish I could get them done right like I used to years ago, no time no money. Mu mum however lives in a beauticians but no offence to her i cant see any difference when she comes out as she is a really big woman wears no make up yet pays a fortune for facials and waxing. She has been at that as long as i have been on this earth. She could send me there as a treat :( but she would never.


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Lol...she is gorgeous...well done mumma!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Bartness

I have my eyebrows waxed, and then I pluck in between...unless Im being lazy! 

Im not sleeping either, I cant get comfortable no matter what position I sit or lay in. Once I do fall asleep I wake up right away b/c I have to pee. 

Im starting to get really pissed off at people for telling me, "oh it cant be that bad, you only have 2.5 weeks to go" or "its not like you'll be sleeping once the baby arrives" My OH seems to be the biggest offender of all. 

We have a growth scan tomorrow morning, to see how big Jaxon is, and Im hoping the MW decides to Induce me, and my OH is dead set against it. I dont think its his CHOICE, as its my BODY, and I want it back....that and most of all I want my baby boy in my arms. I want to get up with him in the night to feed or change. I want it now! yes Im impataint!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate useless advice from people. I havnt got it that bad this time someone said it was easier when baby comes with two , I kinda believe that as my body is wreaked from carrying baby here and I know whats its like with a new baby I just lay there like a big cat feeding away lol And they do sleep! sleep more in early days I found as William has me up at 6am now! he sleeps less ffs. And I know Darren will be around william a lot more as it will be hard for me with two of them. 

I have been asked if i have pains and been told to lie down, wish they could see i cant with a toddler, he already slept 2 hours this morning and i was woke by the dam phone. sods law that. Very down today feel really low, no energy, very teary, sicky feeling. I dont know hormones and tiredness. I dread going into labour like this i have no energy at all i need sleep.


----------



## Bartness

DF, I'm sorry your so tired and sickly feeling. I hope you get the sleep you need and start to feel better soon. 

I've been talking to my Best Friend, who had a baby in July. She told me not to listen to the idiots giving me advice, bc once baby arrives it gets better, as you can get comfy and can sleep. She's helping me to see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Dragonfly

Glad you have someone sane around you you need someone like that among the stupid remarks. As I said i have no friends left anyway from last time or family to say things like that to me just the odd facebook comment which I cant get that annoyed about as i have 5 days left only, well 5 days till i start getting asked if i am still here and why am i still here etc. 

I think my hormones are making me snapping today. I am still waiting on OH to come home and i am staring and i cant cook really when william is running about the house , even if he is in kitchen he is in everywhere and i am burning things. Bad enough cooking or him and running about seeing if he is ok at same time.


----------



## rai

Wow! Congrats to lolpants!! Good thing she went in when she did and asked to stay. Just goes to Show a woman does know her own body.


----------



## rai

I feel ya on the getting up to pee. It hurts so bad at night sometimes for me to get up. I have to rock myself to my side and then roll my legs off the bed and hobble to the bathroom. Once the deed is done I feel ok, but it's a struggle to get out the bed. 

Feeling alot of cramps in my lower abdomen. Is anyone else feeling these? I just keep thinking that my body is preparing and hopefully it'll make the actual labor go easier.


----------



## majm1241

Quick update on Eskimobabys (aka Kayla)

She is 8cm dilated and will be pushing soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

ive been cramping all day but i'm not counting on it being anything. after my fake labour pains i'm not getting excited about anything :haha:


and yay - Emmy is almost here :)


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Lol! She is gorgeous!!! :hugs:

I too have the cramps! :(


----------



## Dragonfly

oh eskinmobaby! 


I am trying to eat, I feel like throwing it all up and crying my eyes out! wtf is wrong with me!


----------



## majm1241

majm1241 said:


> Quick update on Eskimobabys (aka Kayla)
> 
> She is 8cm dilated and will be pushing soon!!! :happydance:

She's 10 cm now and pushing!!! :yipee:


----------



## Bartness

Im getting fed up with work. I'm tired of sitting down all day long, I just want to get up and move around a little bit! My butt is numb. Im antsy, and I want to WALK AROUND!!!

And the miniute I get up to move around, I get more work thrown at me b/c I obviously dont have enough to do. I wish I could start my mat leave now, but I just cant afford it. Im also getting fed up with these stupid ass callers that call in for help on the stupdest issues, and get mad at me b/c they cant take credit cards. They dont need to yell at me over something that is not my fault. I feel like crying all the time when Im at work. sorry for ranting here.

Good luck Eskimobaby!


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: Bartness! I'm sorry! :cry: Rant away my dear!


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> Congrats LOLpants!
> 
> I aint feeling well at all I feel a mixture of depressed, nausea, and well thats it really I feel like crying my eyes out. In my bedroom just with lap top staring out the window at a shitty day, william is entertained by outside also, change of scenery from the living room. I expect my net wont last in here as the walls are so thick. I also have cramps. I feel like throwing up I want my other half to come home now :(

I feel excactly the same :cry: sending :hugs: hun xxx



Bartness said:


> I have my eyebrows waxed, and then I pluck in between...unless Im being lazy!
> 
> Im not sleeping either, I cant get comfortable no matter what position I sit or lay in. Once I do fall asleep I wake up right away b/c I have to pee.
> 
> Im starting to get really pissed off at people for telling me, "oh it cant be that bad, you only have 2.5 weeks to go" or "its not like you'll be sleeping once the baby arrives" My OH seems to be the biggest offender of all.
> 
> We have a growth scan tomorrow morning, to see how big Jaxon is, and Im hoping the MW decides to Induce me, and my OH is dead set against it. I dont think its his CHOICE, as its my BODY, and I want it back....that and most of all I want my baby boy in my arms. I want to get up with him in the night to feed or change. I want it now! yes Im impataint!

Tell me bout it, when ppl say to me oh havnt u had it yet or when u goin to hav that baby well does it look like ive had it yet and the answer to when im going to hav that baby is when she decdies to come out i guess lol aghhhhhh
I got my brows plucked last wk then i jus need to keep on top of the pluckin lol xxx



majm1241 said:


> Quick update on Eskimobabys (aka Kayla)
> 
> She is 8cm dilated and will be pushing soon!!! :happydance:

Yayyyyyyy go eskimnobabys nearly there xxx:happydance:

Well my hospital appointment didnt go to plan so really not happy :cry: im now awaiting a emergency scan and still had no phone call which they done last time so that annoys me loads; when a consultant pops urgent on and the receptionist says ill ring u back with appointment u expect that done but nop no phonecall losing faith at the mo. 
They think shes not engaging enough because of placenta so they want to scan and see if thats the problem, shes ruled out that its not a positive that ill make nephews funeral so bit gutted and down with that aswell.
Oh well ill get there at some point, soz for me ranting away hope everyones ok xxx 
see shyfox had her baby girl today :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I read your meant to feel weird before the labour so I am wondering is that it. I have a threatening headache all day to. I havnt really felt like this the whole way through pregnancy. Darrens sis is calling up and I have to put on a brave face. Of all times i cant this once be arsed with visitors. May cheer me up speaking to someone thats not darren and william though or arguing with parents.


----------



## chella

hugs df x i hate havin to chat to ppl when feel low and rubbish xx


----------



## Pixelle

Congratulations lolpants! :flower:


----------



## anna matronic

:wohoo: Congratulations on the birth of Phoebe Lol, so happy she is finally here. What a beauty :)

Goos luck Kayla, she may be here by now. Can't wait for the update:)

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Eskimobabys had her baby girl!!! Emmalina Rose was born today at 11:27 am 7lb 6oz

Congratulations Kayla & Sam!!! :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Yay Fantastic news Congratulations Kayla :hugs:April, sorry to be a pedant but could you change Evans birth time from 9.57 to 9.54 :haha: Thank you :flower:


----------



## Kellycool

LOLPANTS-I am gone for ONE day and you go and have your baby... Ahhhhh, CONGRATS sweetie..
And congrats Kayla-girls are catching up now hey 
Have tried to read everything but a bit difficult so hope you are all ok???

I went for a sweep this morning and had a big thing because there is a mix up with my due date so acc to them I was due nov 7th not 5th.. Anyways no biggy.. Cervix still shit and doing nothing but mw was concerned with reduced movements so they sent me to be monitired (1st time his entire pregnancy).. Also had a scan.. everything seems fine-bbay is 8lb13 already.. They have booked me for induction for Monday mornign but if i am not happy with movements before then, I have to go in and they will probs induce me straight away-to be honest I think that is waht i am going to do tonight because if not now, i am pretty sure looking at history I will have to be induced next week anyways so would rather get bubbs out before he/she turns into a 9pounder.. 

Jo thanks for your words of encouragemtn, you made me feel loads better about being induced and I am just going to be positive about it and forget about Ashton-worst part of him was that I tore all the way from foof to bum and had to have about 35 stitches-local anaesthetic doesnt work so I felt every single one of them.. which is why i wanted a water birth so badly to avoid the tearing.. 

Well ladies, hope the rest are hanging in there... Soon we will ALL be part of the parenting thread


----------



## majm1241

AM, Not a problem! I got it fixed! I would rather everyone tell me if there are mistakes because I am a perfectionist. When I see an error it drives me mad! :lol:

Kelly, GL! I hope your baby does not turn into a 9 lber! :lol: :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Hey ladies

Full update too follow tomorrow, after I finally get some sleep! All's well (home in just over 12 hrs is good sign)

Just wanted too say massive thanks too Chella for updating you all! and thanks for all your well wishes and support! :hugs: too all!!

My birth story will make an interesting read -- All the MW's/drs etc were like 'aww your the one everyones talking about' :haha: :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Eskimobaby!!

I so dont want to be here at work today...Thank GOD I dont work tomorrow or Saturday, but Im dreading Sunday already, not a good sign. Hmm...maybe I wont have to go to work on Sunday...I can only wish!


----------



## majm1241

Emmalina Rose

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-309.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/photo-318.jpg


----------



## majm1241

LOL I can't wait to read the story and see the pics! :happydance: Congrats once again Love! :hugs:

Bartness, I am so sorry Hon! :( :hug:


----------



## anna matronic

Awww emmalina is so cute :) I love newborns lol!!!

April thanks, it was my fault cos I thought he was born at 9.57 bit on my notes it says 9.54 :)

girls are catching up!! Kelly good luck him. Go for it and her that baby out!!! Xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Not a problem Hon! :hugs:


----------



## chella

majm1241 said:


> LOL I can't wait to read the story and see the pics! :happydance: Congrats once again Love! :hugs:
> 
> Bartness, I am so sorry Hon! :( :hug:


Congrats hun , bubba is gorgeous xxx


----------



## majm1241

chella said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I can't wait to read the story and see the pics! :happydance: Congrats once again Love! :hugs:
> 
> Bartness, I am so sorry Hon! :( :hug:
> 
> 
> Congrats hun , bubba is gorgeous xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! That's Eskimobabys little girl! :kiss: I'm still waiting on my little girl to make her grand entrance!


----------



## vaniilla

I think I miss being pregnant! and being able to sleep :haha: 

congrats to eskimobabys! emmalina is really cute, and a great weight too! 

labour dust to all the ladies due :dust: :flower:


----------



## shyfox1988

My lil girl Emily sapphire gracelynn (+my surname) was born at 1.26am 11/11/2010 8lb 11oz xXx
 



Attached Files:







111120101549.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









111120101557.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









111120101561.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









111120101562.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









111120101569.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations Shyfox!!!! She is beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## shyfox1988

majm1241 said:


> Congratulations Shyfox!!!! She is beautiful!!! :hugs:

thank you huni xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

wow so many born here since I this morning! congrats to all. xx x x x gorgeous babies. cant wait to see mine.


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Shyfox, she is a cutie!!


----------



## Ginger1

Aww..congrats to all the November Sparklers who are lucky enough to have had their babies this week!

Getting really impatient now!!


----------



## shyfox1988

Bartness said:


> Congrats Shyfox, she is a cutie!!

thank you hun xXx


----------



## rai

majm1241 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update on Eskimobabys (aka Kayla)
> 
> She is 8cm dilated and will be pushing soon!!! :happydance:
> 
> She's 10 cm now and pushing!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

YEAH!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope she is not texting you in the middle of all this!!! :flower:

How are you getting these updates!!


----------



## rai

Congrats to Shyfox and Eskimobaby!!! Beautiful little ladies!


----------



## chella

shyfox1988 said:


> My lil girl Emily sapphire gracelynn (+my surname) was born at 1.26am 11/11/2010 8lb 11oz xXx


congratulations again hun she is lovely xxx:happydance:

Im off for an early nite to rest my eyes, so shall check in , in the mornin see how many more babies are born xxx:hugs:


----------



## majm1241

:lol: rai Her hubby was texting me the updates! :hugs:

GN chella! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

shyfox1988 said:


> My lil girl Emily sapphire gracelynn (+my surname) was born at 1.26am 11/11/2010 8lb 11oz xXx

congrats hun she's gorgeous :flower::hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats to new sparklers, hop over to parenting thread. Happy due date to libby :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Any more since I have been in bed? I am still here., I would need to be as I have no clothes to go anywhere with a broken washing machine which I will be mighty pissed off if it isnt replaced today as landlord has a nother lying in hall next door I seen, old thing. Think everyone used to use the same ones in the 80s here as one has a coin thing on it. but long as its working I do not care I need clean clothes! its till he fixes the nice one we have. I had it on there but it still wont drain. Full of dirty water .


----------



## Dragonfly

I have loads of discharge and like pressure pain in back


----------



## Betheney

Yeah DF I was having a couple of period like cramps and lots of extra pressure, also had a loose bowel movement but not sure if it was just a result of eating too much fruit tho.


----------



## Dragonfly

My bowels arnty loose though I cant understand why I eat enough fruit and chocolate not to have that. But I feel its coming. Maybe not today I hope not as i am trying to locate landlord to move this washing machine from next door to mine as i have no clothes! i am actually near in tears over that.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am twitchy and nervous to. panicy and I dont like it, rushing about here and cant do a dam thing but look at laundry in piles! I have cleared out the part that needed cleaned in kitchen and i never wanted to do that so i defo think i am being maticulaous in nesting.


----------



## Betheney

Yeah my nesting has got a little more intense, I've cleaned so much and when I finish a room its like a huge sigh of relief, I'm going to do the bathroom next..... is your washing machine included as part of your rent? We have to buy all our own white goods. Do you have a laundromat? I have one 30m from my house, very convenient.

trying not to get my hopes up but maybe labour is imminent.


----------



## pichi

i dont think it would be possible for me to clean anymore than i have haha. i gutted my OH's car that's how far i went :haha:

i'm just fed up now - and i have constant period cramps now since yesterday...


----------



## Dragonfly

No laundry mats down here , of you want sometihng dry cleaned it has to be sent away through the drapers place and so it takes like a week. No use for laundry mats here no one would use them as we all have washing machines,. (puzzles me how no one has in eastenders) and landlord has one for me he just has to swap mine around. Darren has went in next door (its in a hall all plimbed in there as i think they used to use them years ago and is putting a cleaner through it as it looks stinking to me and if worse comes to worse i will be running in and out of there and mine with baskets till he moves it. I hope its just a simple prob mine. I know landlord is so busy its hard to get hold of. Hopefully by time the cleaner has gone through wash he will be hereto move it or have someone to fix the one here. It does belong to him. 

No pain now., typical. But i dont want it yet I have to much to do. (never thought I would hear me sating that lol)


----------



## Betheney

Pichi constant period cramps is good! Something is happening! Hopefully not too much longer.

I had a few period cramps earlier today, first lot in weeks but haven't had any for the last few hours.

DF I was surprised we have a laundromat, I'm in a large residential town, they are all houses so it is odd. But someone must use it. I work at an electrical store so naturally was able to but one cheap


----------



## Dragonfly

mines now on and off, feels like baby is pushing down and its hurting my back. I am actually nervous now.


----------



## Betheney

dont be nervous!! BE EXCITED!!


----------



## pichi

Betheney said:


> Pichi constant period cramps is good! Something is happening! Hopefully not too much longer.
> 
> I had a few period cramps earlier today, first lot in weeks but haven't had any for the last few hours.
> 
> DF I was surprised we have a laundromat, I'm in a large residential town, they are all houses so it is odd. But someone must use it. I work at an electrical store so naturally was able to but one cheap

hmm, i did post back to you but it didn't work... strange...


yeah, i'm hoping she's getting a shift on and that the constant period pains i've been getting is her moving back down to being engaged or near enough... i know baby doesn't have to be engaged for me to go into labour.

bring on the contractions i say... i never thought i'd be asking for pain :dohh: lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh after last time my excitement went so nerves are here now.

I have a wash on next door in spooky old disused laundry room with noticed on the wall from like a long time ago . not been used maybe since 90s or before that but theres a wash machine and a dryer there, dryer you have to pay for but i have a dryer. I cant wait on landlord i will go spare! and its only literally beside my spare room. Actually am grateful its there. Maybe landlord wont have to move them about and just get someone to fix the one we have as its a newer one. i am obsessed with washing its my pregnancy thing. Small just makes me high. 

I live in a medium /small town that has lots of cafes, take aways, pubs, off lices, clubs and cornor shops. Nothing else. yawn!


----------



## majm1241

GL Pichi, DF & Betheney! :hugs:

AFM, I am not announcing anymore symptoms because I am just jinxing myself! :growlmad: I'll just announce when I am in labor!!! :lol:


----------



## marinewife101

Hello ladies man 20-20 on babies thats crazy.. LOL

AFM i have had period cramps constant for about 4 days now.. and contractions on and off and i can barely walk it hurts so bad in my foof.. hoping he comes soon if not wed cant get here soon enough LOL


----------



## rai

Ive had the cramps too! I actually don't won't baby to come. Hubby needs to go out of town for business trip from Monday to Wednesday. So I need this baby to stay in until at least Thursday. Preferably Sunday though because the midwife I like is on call then. 

Df, I wish you could come to my house! You could wash both our clothes. :)


----------



## Bartness

I have a growth scan here in a little over an hour. I'm excited to see Jaxon again, since its been since July, Im also hoping maybe my MW will want to induce (even though my OH is dead set against it, he wants it to go natural, however I have this really weird feeling that Jaxon is just no laying right and it will go c-section).


----------



## marinewife101

I have also had a very off stomach.. upset and constant number 2 seems like.. and i feel like i have the flu in a way =/ hmm


----------



## pichi

I've just been achey all over. The cramping started yesterday and I've been getting constant braxton hicks. I am off to go play kinect on the xbox. See all the bouncing about will do us any good haha. 

I've been bouncing on this bloody ball all morning/afternoon! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly

I read that flu feeling was a sign of labour starting to,


----------



## marinewife101

I have felt like i have had the flu for about 4 days now =( and my cramping and upset stomach is just getting worse as well as horrible pressure that feels like i got to pee 24/7


----------



## Dragonfly

Sounds like it. I have loads of dischrge today. 

and is it bad that I wanted to get away from chatting to neighbour just to smell my laundry? I had the basket on me as I am running in and out of next door to get my stuff lol I have stuff on radiators on purpose as that washing machine next door appears to be better than mine as mine wasnt smelling so great for a while before it broke. Now I smell fairy fabric conditioner,. hummmm so clean. I have to smell every item that goes into tumble like some creep. I was withdrawing for 2 days there maybe that explains my mood yesterday. 

sniffff 
:laundry: if you want you washing done be prepared I will sniff., But i draw the line at your underwear., :paper:


----------



## marinewife101

i have had tons and tons of discharge today and yesterday its like i cant stop wiping as it keeps coming.. creamy whitish yellow which doc says is cervix thinning and part of plug..


----------



## pichi

im not quite sure what's happening here. i've been getting cramps all day and yesterday like i said - but every so often it gets quite strong now - lasts about a minute or so then dies down :shrug: my bump goes solid too


----------



## Dragonfly

mines white but I seen some colour in there today for first time, its happened a few times over the past few weeks but seems more today. And baby is hurting me i think its moving down. Neighbour said bump had dropped but always thought I was low anyway.


----------



## marinewife101

pichi said:


> im not quite sure what's happening here. i've been getting cramps all day and yesterday like i said - but every so often it gets quite strong now - lasts about a minute or so then dies down :shrug: my bump goes solid too

that's where im at but its been happening for about 5 days now the cramping like period cramps and than it gets tight and i feel a lot of pressure but they are about 20 min apart right now..


----------



## pichi

oh mines are like 10 minutes


----------



## Dragonfly

I have none of that just random things that come and go I just know I will be over due and probably end up with induction!


----------



## chella

Wow 20 - 20 babies whos next me, me, me lol,
Sounding promising girls with crampin, i had some again yday evenin , got lots of discharge too so fingers x its not long now girls!!!

Finally got my energency scan today and their happy to giv me the go ahead for normal delivery but wil still pop bits in my hand for back up reasons mmmmmmm lol!! cant shift headache or sicky feeling hopin by tomoz its gone.

DF- i have the washing craving too , i love it , smell of it drying mmmmmmmmmm ive ran out of softner so tomoz or tonite even i shall be buying some more hehe xxx


----------



## Kellycool

hi girls. Sounds like promising things happening all round. Im in hospital waiting to be induced but it is so busy it could be a matter of days and im so bored. Just wan to go home but they worried about movements hence keeping me here. Sorry so quick, am on phone. Really nervous and hoping its an easier induction than with ashton! Hugs


----------



## marinewife101

good luck kelly =)


----------



## Dragonfly

chella said:


> DF- i have the washing craving too , i love it , smell of it drying mmmmmmmmmm ive ran out of softner so tomoz or tonite even i shall be buying some more hehe xxx

I have a float of one full bottle plus another, never must it go down to that last bottle I panic lol I cant run out! i just cant lol



Kellycool said:


> hi girls. Sounds like promising things happening all round. Im in hospital waiting to be induced but it is so busy it could be a matter of days and im so bored. Just wan to go home but they worried about movements hence keeping me here. Sorry so quick, am on phone. Really nervous and hoping its an easier induction than with ashton! Hugs

Well they say every birth is different and I share your fear to after the first one here that i was induced for.


----------



## pichi

Ok... I have now got back ache with these cramps and they are every 7 minutes or so... What the hell is this?!


----------



## GossipGirly

its LABOUR PICHI!!! those sound like my contraction hun xx


----------



## pichi

I've had to get the tens machine on the go. The back pain is bearable and the period pains are startin to get more uncomfy. They've slowly been building up over today and yesterday. I hope to god this is peanut sayin she wants to come out lol


----------



## chella

Lol df its painful runnin out xx
Oooooo pichi this could be it yayyyy!!! Well ive just had to ring labour ward as when ive wiped a few times there some brown on tissue and had some in pj bottoms , so now got to wear a pad and see how i go over the nxt 2hrs and also keep eye on baby movements as may just be from the internal i had today, lol jus done a double check on bag etc and damm my toe nails arent polished!!! hoping havent got to go in as have a headache from hell and sicky still xxx anyone else had this ???


----------



## GossipGirly

honest hun it really is...sounds just like labour to me, when they start to get unbareable make sure u ring ward xx


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> I have also had a very off stomach.. upset and constant number 2 seems like.. and i feel like i have the flu in a way =/ hmm




marinewife101 said:


> I have felt like i have had the flu for about 4 days now =( and my cramping and upset stomach is just getting worse as well as horrible pressure that feels like i got to pee 24/7




marinewife101 said:


> i have had tons and tons of discharge today and yesterday its like i cant stop wiping as it keeps coming.. creamy whitish yellow which doc says is cervix thinning and part of plug..




marinewife101 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> im not quite sure what's happening here. i've been getting cramps all day and yesterday like i said - but every so often it gets quite strong now - lasts about a minute or so then dies down :shrug: my bump goes solid too
> 
> that's where im at but its been happening for about 5 days now the cramping like period cramps and than it gets tight and i feel a lot of pressure but they are about 20 min apart right now..Click to expand...

Everything you have said here, is EXACTLY how I have been feeling!!! I also have a weird taste in my mouth too.



Kellycool said:


> hi girls. Sounds like promising things happening all round. Im in hospital waiting to be induced but it is so busy it could be a matter of days and im so bored. Just wan to go home but they worried about movements hence keeping me here. Sorry so quick, am on phone. Really nervous and hoping its an easier induction than with ashton! Hugs

GL Hon! I hope it does not take long! :hugs:



pichi said:


> Ok... I have now got back ache with these cramps and they are every 7 minutes or so... What the hell is this?!

:happydance: Sounds promising Love! :hugs:



chella said:


> Lol df its painful runnin out xx
> Oooooo pichi this could be it yayyyy!!! Well ive just had to ring labour ward as when ive wiped a few times there some brown on tissue and had some in pj bottoms , so now got to wear a pad and see how i go over the nxt 2hrs and also keep eye on baby movements as may just be from the internal i had today, lol jus done a double check on bag etc and *damm my toe nails arent polished!!! *hoping havent got to go in as have a headache from hell and sicky still xxx anyone else had this ???

Mine are not either and I need a Pedi BAD!!! :lol: I can't show people my feet unless they look good! :haha:


----------



## pichi

I will do. I'm still able to talk so I'm not that bad yet haha! I've been bouncing on my birthing ball all day. 

I should really start timing these things... They're getting quite regular but I don't think they're strong enough yet. 

Chella: the brown could be part of your show perhaps? Hope everything is ok :)


----------



## chella

[/QUOTE]

Mine are not either and I need a Pedi BAD!!! :lol: I can't show people my feet unless they look good! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Lol its terrible isnt it xx



pichi said:


> I will do. I'm still able to talk so I'm not that bad yet haha! I've been bouncing on my birthing ball all day.
> 
> I should really start timing these things... They're getting quite regular but I don't think they're strong enough yet.
> 
> Chella: the brown could be part of your show perhaps? Hope everything is ok :)

Shouldnt be long yayyyy, im hoping its just the internal as still got movement, just the headache doin me in xxx


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone, well I must apologise I have been really rubbish since my last post. Have just managed to catch up on what everyone has been writing, well done all those that have had their babies and fingers crossed for all of you waiting for yours. 

I last wrote about getting contractions on 3rd November (my due date). The pains got stronger and I rang the labour ward, they told me to go in. So me and OH got our son ready for school and dropped him at my mums. We arrived at the hospital at 7.50am. We went in to a assessment room where i was hooked up to the machine and it said I wasn't in labour. As the birth of my son was quick we decided to stay around the hospital, I knew iot was only going to be a little while before I was holding my baby. The pains got worse and at 10am I had diamorphine, which was lovely for about an hour then wore off completely. I got my OH to call in the midwive and asked for more pain relief at 12pm, they said I couldn't have anything till 2pm. I knew I was now in labour and was crying at this point with the pain. A different midwive came in to examine me at 1.30pm. She wanted to examine me, it took her three attempts to monitor the baby, and do an internal. I had to keep jumping of the bed with each contraction which were by now one after the other. 
When she managed to examine me at 1.45pm I was 5 cms dilated so she said she was going to get me moved to a labour suite and sort out my pain relief. As she left the room I jumped off the bed and dropped on to my knees on the floor and told my OH to get her back as I needed to push. 
After a few minutes of pushing at 1.58pm I gave birth to our baby girl Connie on the floor in the assessment room. My waters never broke so she was born in her sack which is meant to be very lucky. My OH said it looked amazing. 
After the placenta was delivered we were moved in to the labour suite. I was showered and ready to go home by 3.30pm.
Connie is fantastic, she is so well behaved and I can't believe it's taken me 9 years to have another baby. We are still on cloud 9 and are both very proud parents.
She was 7Ib 1oz so was alot smaller then predicted and was born on her due date of the 3rd of November so would be great if it could be put on front page please. 
Hope I haven't bored you too much, not going to read over it because will prop end up editing it all!
Good luck everyone who is getting aches and pains. Now i'm getting into a routine and all the visitors have now died down I will be back on regularly. 
How do I download photos on to here? xx


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey everyone sorry for the late post but i had my little girl on 4.11.2010 was originally due 22.11.2010 she was born @ 8:48am by c section and weighed 6lb13oz we have named her Abigail Isabella Lowes, i have written up a birth story which is long so i dont expect you to read it lol but there is pics of our little girl on there if you would like to take a peek 

how are all you girls hope babies are still arriving xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-mumtobe1985-birth-story-sorry-very-long.html

^^^^ my birth story link xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck Pichi and Chella-sounds as if things are really moving for you both!

Still trying to write up my birth story but thought I'd post a couple of pics of our little princess :cloud9:

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/325.jpg

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/336.jpg


----------



## Dragonfly

gorgous pink lizzy! thanks for waiting on me haha. I am still here.


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations on all the new little girl sparklers that have been born, they are all gorgeous!!

Kelly, good luck babes, I hope your induction goes well and that you soon have your baby in our arms. Will be thinking of you honey xxx

Pichi, I hope this is it hun xxx

Labour :dust: to all those still waiting xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm sorry DF! She decided she wasn't hanging around waiting for elective section-nearly didn't make it to the delivery room!


----------



## pichi

I think I should prolly go to bed and get some sleeps if this is what I think it might be... *yawn*


----------



## lolpants

Hello Ladies

Hope your all well!

Congrats to both Eskimobaby and Shyfox - who both had girls the same day as me - Go team :pink: :haha:

GL Kelly - hope that it doesn't take too long for you!

GL Pichi - it does sound like this is it!! Get some rest while you can and :hugs:

Hope everyone else gets going asap too :dust:

AFM - Just posted my birth story here - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...11-11-10-12-mins-1-push-pics.html#post7727236 If you wanna have a read :D

Phoebe is just so awesome - so content and feeding and sleeping so well - couldn't be any more perfect - I love her soooo much :D

Lol xx


----------



## Happyhayley

So because I'm having a c-section I have to have blood work done which they told me needed to be done 3 days before the surgery but because my surgery is on a tuesday that would make it sunday and they are closed on sunday so I was told to come today, friday, So I get there and the blood lady informs me its not 3 days before surgery its within 3 days of the surgery and if she did it today that would make me expired by the time of the surgery so now I have to go back on monday and go through all the rigermerol all over again.

Then I went to see my doctor who said its a really big baby and he's surprised I'd made it this far and he also wants to see me monday...why I do not know since I'm having the surgery on Tuesday but oh well I'm going anyways for blood work so why not. Now I'm freaked out that he said he's surprised I made it this long since tonight is the fundraiser I'm having for my son and everyone I ever knew ever will be there and I don't want to go into labour in the middle of it. Plus being so close to the schedualed date I'd rather just make it to that. But I've had no signs of anything happening

no cramping, or mucus plug loss or anything. I think I'll be okay.

Does anyone know if your less likely to loose your mucus plug with a second baby or does it matter


----------



## chella

ssmith1503 said:


> Hi everyone, well I must apologise I have been really rubbish since my last post. Have just managed to catch up on what everyone has been writing, well done all those that have had their babies and fingers crossed for all of you waiting for yours.
> 
> I last wrote about getting contractions on 3rd November (my due date). The pains got stronger and I rang the labour ward, they told me to go in. So me and OH got our son ready for school and dropped him at my mums. We arrived at the hospital at 7.50am. We went in to a assessment room where i was hooked up to the machine and it said I wasn't in labour. As the birth of my son was quick we decided to stay around the hospital, I knew iot was only going to be a little while before I was holding my baby. The pains got worse and at 10am I had diamorphine, which was lovely for about an hour then wore off completely. I got my OH to call in the midwive and asked for more pain relief at 12pm, they said I couldn't have anything till 2pm. I knew I was now in labour and was crying at this point with the pain. A different midwive came in to examine me at 1.30pm. She wanted to examine me, it took her three attempts to monitor the baby, and do an internal. I had to keep jumping of the bed with each contraction which were by now one after the other.
> When she managed to examine me at 1.45pm I was 5 cms dilated so she said she was going to get me moved to a labour suite and sort out my pain relief. As she left the room I jumped off the bed and dropped on to my knees on the floor and told my OH to get her back as I needed to push.
> After a few minutes of pushing at 1.58pm I gave birth to our baby girl Connie on the floor in the assessment room. My waters never broke so she was born in her sack which is meant to be very lucky. My OH said it looked amazing.
> After the placenta was delivered we were moved in to the labour suite. I was showered and ready to go home by 3.30pm.
> Connie is fantastic, she is so well behaved and I can't believe it's taken me 9 years to have another baby. We are still on cloud 9 and are both very proud parents.
> She was 7Ib 1oz so was alot smaller then predicted and was born on her due date of the 3rd of November so would be great if it could be put on front page please.
> Hope I haven't bored you too much, not going to read over it because will prop end up editing it all!
> Good luck everyone who is getting aches and pains. Now i'm getting into a routine and all the visitors have now died down I will be back on regularly.
> How do I download photos on to here? xx


congratulations xxx




Mumtobe1985 said:


> hey everyone sorry for the late post but i had my little girl on 4.11.2010 was originally due 22.11.2010 she was born @ 8:48am by c section and weighed 6lb13oz we have named her Abigail Isabella Lowes, i have written up a birth story which is long so i dont expect you to read it lol but there is pics of our little girl on there if you would like to take a peek
> 
> how are all you girls hope babies are still arriving xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-mumtobe1985-birth-story-sorry-very-long.html
> 
> ^^^^ my birth story link xx

Congrats love the name its my middle name :happydance: xxx



pinklizzy said:


> Good luck Pichi and Chella-sounds as if things are really moving for you both!
> 
> Still trying to write up my birth story but thought I'd post a couple of pics of our little princess :cloud9:
> 
> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/325.jpg
> 
> https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/336.jpg

Thanks pink lizzy we have good taste in names cant say ne more in that lol as its a secret xxxx shes gorgeous thou, xxx

Pichi - hope u get some good rest as could be a busy time soon xxxx


----------



## Jenna700

Hi girls......i keep foregetting about this thread...ever since it moved!!!! cant believe so many sparklers have been born already!!!

apologies, i havent read through all the posts as i would be here for bloody ages!!!

pinklizzy, ur lil girl is gorgeous

pichi, gd luck if it is what u think it is :dust:

xxxx


----------



## Bartness

my growth scan went well...Jaxon is weighing in a little less than 7 lbs. Got confirmation that he is in fact a baby boy, after he flashed us! OH just grinned. 

The scan however made me more impatiant to meet the little guy! I think I'll be going shopping for a pineapple tonight!


----------



## pichi

Glad to hear your scan went well bartness. So much for me getting sleep! I lie down and my god its painful! So wonder I will. I just lost my bloody show too :o argh!


----------



## lolpants

pichi said:


> Glad to hear your scan went well bartness. So much for me getting sleep! I lie down and my god its painful! So wonder I will. I just lost my bloody show too :o argh!

oooh exciting I lost mine only the day before Phoebe arrived!! GL hun :happydance:

Bartness - good too hear scan went well and its nice to get the confirmation of what team your on - especially if you have bought boys stuff!!

Lol xx


----------



## forgodssake

:wave:

Hi all - just been lurking lately as I dont want to cast my miserableness upon you all.

Congrats on all the new and beautiful additions and :dust: to all the imminent ladies :D

:hug: Jo
xx


----------



## Kellycool

oh my word pich so excited for you! Looks like we might be having our babies on the same day as i have just been told i should be given serraspessary in next half hour! Im so excited but so so nervous. Did it feel funny down there before you had show, girls? I have had weird burning sensations and contractions went way past 100 on machine earlier so was starting to think things were perhaps on their way anyway. Eeekk. Will read birth stories once i am home and not on phone!


----------



## pichi

Kelly I'd been contracting since 4 this afternoon. As my contractions have picked up and got stronger that's when my show popped out. Like jelly - only red and minging :haha: not sure when to phone the hospital


----------



## Kellycool

i would ring them now sweetie and see what they think you should do! Good luck if we dont chat again. X


----------



## Betheney

Pichi it is all happening!!! Good luck dearest, you will have that little bubba in no time.


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck Kelly and Pichi, this is it girls!!! Can't wait to hear your little ones have arrived safe and well xxx


----------



## Kellycool

thanks jo! Just been given pess, now we wait:) xxx


----------



## Kellycool

by the way jo, and sorry for all my questions, how long after u were given pess thing did u start contracting? X


----------



## pichi

Hey girls - my waters have just gone so off to get checked I go!


----------



## Bartness

Good luck Pichi! Good luck Kelly!


----------



## ShanandBoc

All the best Pichi :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats Eskimobaby (Kayla) xxx


----------



## Betheney

Oh good luck pichi, hopefully when we see you next you'll have a little bundle of joy.


----------



## majm1241

pichi said:


> Hey girls - my waters have just gone so off to get checked I go!

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## majm1241

Jenna700 said:


> Hi girls......i keep foregetting about this thread...ever since it moved!!!! cant believe so many sparklers have been born already!!!
> 
> apologies, i havent read through all the posts as i would be here for bloody ages!!!
> 
> pinklizzy, ur lil girl is gorgeous
> 
> pichi, gd luck if it is what u think it is :dust:
> 
> xxxx

Welcome back Love! :hugs:



Bartness said:


> my growth scan went well...Jaxon is weighing in a little less than 7 lbs. Got confirmation that he is in fact a baby boy, after he flashed us! OH just grinned.
> 
> The scan however made me more impatiant to meet the little guy! I think I'll be going shopping for a pineapple tonight!

Congrats on a Great scan! :hugs: I bought another pineapple today too! :D


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations surprisepreg! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/458993-birth-baby-shane.html


----------



## Kellycool

sending labour vibes pich! Im starting to get dull cramps but nothing too exciting happening. Hope something happens soon for the rest of you waiting girlies xxx


----------



## majm1241

GL Kelly!!! :hugs:

I have been cramping a lot today with my belly tightening. I just had a bad one about 10 mins ago. We are gonna do what we can to evict her! :lol: Mark just brought me up some pop rocks to have fun with while trying to evict her! :rofl: Ok that was WAY TMI for you ladies but I thought it was funny and cute of him!!! :haha:


----------



## majm1241

Double post!


----------



## majm1241

Triple Post! :growlmad:


----------



## sparky32

pichi said:


> Hey girls - my waters have just gone so off to get checked I go!

Good luck xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Still here. Got cramps and loads of discharge still. Thats it nothing else. I dont think it will be today anyway for me. Pichi however! whoohoo!


----------



## Betheney

yeah I have nothing at all

Few pains here or there when I stand up but I think that's just muscles stretching

having a harry potter marathon on wednesday with the girls so baby can stay in till after that


----------



## anna matronic

Yay pichi!! Good luck, can't wait to hear your little peanut is here xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I hope mine dosnt come on my mums birthday on monday she would love that. She probably think she has more of a hold over it than william as it took her birthday or something.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies,

I hope by now labour is underway for you Kelly and Pichi. Lots of luck girls.

Kelly, sorry I didn't check back on here before I went to bed last night I hope by now you are well on the way and don't need thee info but just in case you do, brief summery for you:

10pm - had pessary
2.30m - mild contractions
4am - still mild but were reg 3 mins apart so could not insert second gel. Still just 1cm dilated though.
Next morning contractions gone but by 10am check was 3cm dilated so no gel needed.
2pm- waters broken on labour ward. Was told if not having reg contractions by 4pm I would have drip.
I walked and walked and ran up and down stairs and managed to negotiate another 2 hours to get labour moving as didn't want a drip. By 6pm I was 4-5 cm dilated and contracting enough enough for labour to progress as normal.

So not a quick thing! Hop you are speeding along honey! 

Hope all is going well for you too Pichi.

Congrats Eskimobaby :happydance:


----------



## chella

Bartness said:


> my growth scan went well...Jaxon is weighing in a little less than 7 lbs. Got confirmation that he is in fact a baby boy, after he flashed us! OH just grinned.
> 
> The scan however made me more impatiant to meet the little guy! I think I'll be going shopping for a pineapple tonight!

Yayyy glad its baby boy, i had mine checked few times too lol xxx hopefully not long for us now girls xx



forgodssake said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi all - just been lurking lately as I dont want to cast my miserableness upon you all.
> 
> Congrats on all the new and beautiful additions and :dust: to all the imminent ladies :D
> 
> :hug: Jo
> xx

Hugs ffs :hugs: xx





majm1241 said:


> GL Kelly!!! :hugs:
> 
> I have been cramping a lot today with my belly tightening. I just had a bad one about 10 mins ago. We are gonna do what we can to evict her! :lol: Mark just brought me up some pop rocks to have fun with while trying to evict her! :rofl: Ok that was WAY TMI for you ladies but I thought it was funny and cute of him!!! :haha:

Whats pop rocks lol xx


Good luck pichi and kelly :happydance: xxx


All my aches have calmed dwn, :wacko: after major panicc last nite to double check bag etc then panic as hadnt polished shelf lol or painted toes :haha: but the pad is empty today so far so guess just waiting it out now ,

:hugs: to all the ladies wait:hugs:ing still and :happydance: for all the ladies who have had the babies and soon to be cuddling their bundles of joy xxx


----------



## Ginger1

Oooh, good luck Pichi and Kelly!!:happydance:

I've had my little boy confirmed as a boy 3 times now as well:haha: Couldn't really miss his package at the 34 week growth scan!

Nothing happening here yet (hence not posting much for a while)...I just know I'm going to be one of the last ones on here still waiting in December!!!:dohh:


----------



## Jenna700

oooohhhh i really hope ur both getting into the full swing of labour!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

i really think my LO is gonna be late....i dont know y, i just have that feeling & have had all the way through.....i was 10 days early, however i know its not hereditory!! :(

& yea......what is pop rocks majm???

xxx


----------



## Betheney

jenna - my grandmother had her 3 births 2-3weeks early my aunty had her 2births 2 and 3 weeks early, my mother had given birth 7 times and they have ranged from 6-1 week early and here I am at 39weeks!!! I was 100% convinced id have a baby by now, I feel very gibbed!


----------



## LoisP

Has anyone of you ladies had an internal examination lately? I had one and I swear i'm ripped to shreads down there. Feel bruised and in so much pain, worst thing is, labour is so near and i can't bear to have ANYTHING touch me down there, it's been over sized undies and baggy trousers last couple of weeks and it doesn't seem to be getting any better... Anyone else got this :cry:

xx


----------



## lolpants

oooooooo Pichi and Kelly I hope your both Mummy's now!!! :happydance: So excited for you both!!

Pop rocks = fizz wizz in UK - Popping candy - love the stuff :haha:

Lois - the only internal I had was the evening before baby arrived and all it did was made me lose more plug - wasn't comfortable when they did it but no problems afterwards.. hope it clears for you asap :hugs:

I told myself Phoebe was gonna be late all the way through - so when she arrived 6 days after her due date I wasn't as frustrated as I might have been.. labour :dust: for you all though, as I know how much you all wanna meet your LO's :)

Lol xx


----------



## Betheney

Anyone else get cramps after a bowel movement? I have been and the cramp can be quite painful! But only lasts 5 mins or so.


----------



## happigail

Congrats to all the new Mummys and Daddys out there! Just popping by to say that my baby is breech so I have a section booked for Thursday 18th. I will confirm all details asap after that.


----------



## Dragonfly

Betheney said:


> Anyone else get cramps after a bowel movement? I have been and the cramp can be quite painful! But only lasts 5 mins or so.

I get that after a pee, like all down legs but think its baby moving down as i created some room for it. 


LoisP said:


> Has anyone of you ladies had an internal examination lately? I had one and I swear i'm ripped to shreads down there. Feel bruised and in so much pain, worst thing is, labour is so near and i can't bear to have ANYTHING touch me down there, it's been over sized undies and baggy trousers last couple of weeks and it doesn't seem to be getting any better... Anyone else got this :cry:
> 
> xx

I wont have one of them again, I felt sore and voilated last time and it is actually called birth rape and should be taken more seriouly as it has the same effect on woman as rape actually does . I seen an article somewhere. I still have probs down there my sex life is shit because i tighten up and cant actually do anything that dosnt cause me pain. Nurses would laugh and poeple will say get on with it but its a very real thing. https://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/11...m_source=facebook&utm_content=haskell_fanpage this goes for examinations to. I wouuldnt let them do one on me last time not after that witch near left her watch up me last time and I was sore for days and she was treating me like a dick head for squirming.


----------



## anna matronic

The examination I had after the induction failed is possibly one if the worst things I have experienced in my life. Whole hand forced up my vaj, so bad they offered me gas and air to get through it. I understand the need to do it as in my case was and emergency plus my cervix was still very high. But still :(


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> The examination I had after the induction failed is possibly one if the worst things I have experienced in my life. Whole hand forced up my vaj, so bad they offered me gas and air to get through it. I understand the need to do it as in my case was and emergency plus my cervix was still very high. But still :(

I was given gas an air for the examination but it still hurt and then they suggested the epi as I was in so much pain from them up there. Its not nice at all and sometimes uncalled for. 

Sophie C is in labour at the mo I think she was a few days over due there.


----------



## chella

LoisP said:


> Has anyone of you ladies had an internal examination lately? I had one and I swear i'm ripped to shreads down there. Feel bruised and in so much pain, worst thing is, labour is so near and i can't bear to have ANYTHING touch me down there, it's been over sized undies and baggy trousers last couple of weeks and it doesn't seem to be getting any better... Anyone else got this :cry:
> 
> xx

I had a internal scan yesterday and that was uncomfy, hurt to walk after and to think i got to squeeze my bubba out nxt us girls could do without discomfort dwn there xxx



happigail said:


> Congrats to all the new Mummys and Daddys out there! Just popping by to say that my baby is breech so I have a section booked for Thursday 18th. I will confirm all details asap after that.

Good luck with c section not long now, i keep think my lil cheeky girl will turn just to keep me on my toes xxxx



anna matronic said:


> The examination I had after the induction failed is possibly one if the worst things I have experienced in my life. Whole hand forced up my vaj, so bad they offered me gas and air to get through it. I understand the need to do it as in my case was and emergency plus my cervix was still very high. But still :(

Hey Soph - that sounds really bad what u had done, kinder makes me go ouch if u get what i mean, i hope i wont need that or ill be climbing walls xxx


----------



## Ginger1

I'm really scared about internals as well :( I think I'm just really sensitive down there...as I always bleed and cramp after a smear test too, I was laid up on the sofa with a hot water bottle last time..

Not looking forward to the possibility of induction at all, am crossing my fingers that little man decides to make his appearance naturally as they do sweeps at around 40 days here!


----------



## chella

fingers x ur lil man makes a exit just before they decide too, with my 2nd i was booked in for a sweep and then induction a couple days later, luckily enough i started early labour the morning of my sweep that was booked, but i still ended up havin one to get things movin but that wasnt too bad, just the induction part i dread so im hoping aswell that i wont have to have one and she comes soon as midwfie is coming monday where ill be 40+ 1 xxx


----------



## majm1241

Yes, pop rocks is a candy that pops in your mouth! :lol:

I was just thinking about you yesterday HG! GL with Thursday! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/ may come in useful for all thats asking online lol


----------



## LoisP

Dragonfly said:


> https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/ may come in useful for all thats asking online lol

:rofl: haha!!! thats perfect!!


----------



## weezyweu

Update from Kelly - the pessary fell out and so didnt work, she is now waiting to see if the second lot has worked. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Ginger1

> https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/ may come in useful for all thats asking online lol

Love it!! :rofl:

Fingers crossed again for Kelly too!


----------



## Dragonfly

whats a pessary?


----------



## majm1241

Everyone please keep Baby Emmalina in your prayers!! She has a spiked fever today and is now in the NICU!!! Kayla (Eskiobaby's) is a crying mess! Please pray for Emmalina!! :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

oh god! poor girl! thinking of you eskimo.


----------



## marinewife101

I am 38 weeks 3 days and i have been having period type cramping since last weekend and went to be checked wed and was 1-2 cm and 50%.. after my appointment my cramping and only gotten worse.. Now i have constant cramping along with some contractions in my back and by my pelvic bone i also have the constant feeling i need to pee but i don't as i keep going only to have the feeling i need to go after Ive gone.. my contractions seem stronger and i have a ton of creamy discharge the past few days..
I can barely walk as i have a constant pain in my vagina and pubic bone if i do.. i don't want to call l&d and be told to come in if its nothing at all and this is normal but im in a great deal of discomfort and pain.. hospital is 45 min away on a good day.. i have an induction Wednesday at 6am.. but im wondering if i need to call or go in before than?

Praying for Kayla's baby girl =(


----------



## GossipGirly

oh no thinking of eskimo and family, hope they can sort it with some antibiotics xx


----------



## Ginger1

Awww..fingers crossed for baby Emmy :( Hope she recovers soon..


----------



## Mumtobe1985

thinking about eskimo's baby and mummy and daddy xx

does anyone have any good feedback on infacol before i go out and buy some as i think our lil princess has colic?? 

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

hmmm u hav to use it for every feed and i kept forgetting didnt really find it helped but every baby is different xx


----------



## majm1241

Mumtobe try Manzanilla (aka chamomille tea) suppose to help with collic. Helped with Jace.


----------



## chella

Sending positive vibes for baby Emmalina and hope shes back home with mummy and daddy real soon xx thinking of u kayla and ur partner xxx Thanks Majm for updatin xxx:hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Thinking of u kayla, Sam and emmi. Get well real soon xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

Df a pessary is a tablet that goes up your vaj or bum :)


----------



## Dragonfly

err no thank dont want that pill lol 


And with colic apparently just walking them about helps as i was told that when I had william by a midwife, baby wearing etc


----------



## MissMamma

had my baby girl Raphaëlle 10.11.10 :D


----------



## weezyweu

update on Kelly:- she is 3cm dilated and was on her way to delivery for her waters to be broken. so not long now.

Thinking of you Eskimo.


----------



## Dragonfly

MissMammaToBe said:


> had my baby girl Raphaëlle 10.11.10 :D

congrats ! cool date ! 


weezyweu said:


> update on Kelly:- she is 3cm dilated and was on her way to delivery for her waters to be broken. so not long now.
> 
> Thinking of you Eskimo.

Thank you for update. 


I can and cant believe i have like til Tue til my due date, at the start I was convinced i would go before it as people would say number 2 always comes early but now i can see this turning into me going to my app on wed and being told i will be induced a week later if i dont go. And that dosnt make me happy at all i rather leave till i go natural but nothing is happening here. ( I pray i will eat my own words here).


----------



## pinklizzy

Get well soon Emmalina, thinking of you Eskimo xx
Good luck Kelly, hope it's not much longer now.


----------



## chella

MissMammaToBe said:


> had my baby girl Raphaëlle 10.11.10 :D

congrats on ur little baby girl xxx



weezyweu said:


> update on Kelly:- she is 3cm dilated and was on her way to delivery for her waters to be broken. so not long now.
> 
> Thinking of you Eskimo.

Thank u weezyweu, hope it wont be too long kelly x


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/ may come in useful for all thats asking online lol

Thats brilliant!!:thumbup:



majm1241 said:


> Everyone please keep Baby Emmalina in your prayers!! She has a spiked fever today and is now in the NICU!!! Kayla (Eskiobaby's) is a crying mess! Please pray for Emmalina!! :hug:

Thats awful news :( :hugs: to Kayla and :dust: too Emmalina 



MissMammaToBe said:


> had my baby girl Raphaëlle 10.11.10 :D

Congrats hun :happydance: That is a cool birthdate :)
How heavy was she?

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

Thinking of Kelly and Pichi too and sending labour :dust: their way!

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

Thinking of you and your baby girl Eskimo, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Betheney

Prayers for eskimos baby.... I hope all is well soon.


----------



## Betheney

My sister just messaged me asking if I'd had the baby yet to which I replied "yes last thursday its name is george" anyway the twit took me seriously and now thinks I've had the baby, surely my own sister doesn't think I would wait 3 days to tell her..... Twit


----------



## Betheney

oh ladies who are trying to induce their own labour here's a fab website which gives lots of statistics and very useful information https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour


----------



## Happyhayley

Had my sons fundraiser last night and we raised much more then we planned to so thats great. Everyone asked me all night when I was having the baby and I must have heard well try not to have it tonight hahaha about 100 times. My belly also got touched and rubbed 100 times.

Now thats all over I can concentrate more on this baby. only a couple more days and he'll be here. Tomorrow is cleaning and grocery shopping and getting everything done that needs to be done. Monday my son is going to his grandparents house and then I have 2 more hospital appointments and then I have the whole day free to just enjoy it and be quiet and calm. And then tuesday is the big day :)


----------



## majm1241

MissMammaToBe said:


> had my baby girl Raphaëlle 10.11.10 :D

Congratulations Love! :hugs:



weezyweu said:


> update on Kelly:- she is 3cm dilated and was on her way to delivery for her waters to be broken. so not long now.
> 
> Thinking of you Eskimo.

Thanks for the update! GL Kelly! :hugs:



Betheney said:


> My sister just messaged me asking if I'd had the baby yet to which I replied "yes last thursday its name is george" anyway the twit took me seriously and now thinks I've had the baby, surely my own sister doesn't think I would wait 3 days to tell her..... Twit

:rofl:



Happyhayley said:


> Had my sons fundraiser last night and we raised much more then we planned to so thats great. Everyone asked me all night when I was having the baby and I must have heard well try not to have it tonight hahaha about 100 times. My belly also got touched and rubbed 100 times.
> 
> Now thats all over I can concentrate more on this baby. only a couple more days and he'll be here. Tomorrow is cleaning and grocery shopping and getting everything done that needs to be done. Monday my son is going to his grandparents house and then I have 2 more hospital appointments and then I have the whole day free to just enjoy it and be quiet and calm. And then tuesday is the big day :)

Glad the fundraiser went well! :hugs: GL on Tuesday! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations sjb1985! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ncess-may-her-way-update-again-were-home.html


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations mommydrgnfly! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1240-had-baby-keira-veterans-day-pic-now.html


----------



## Dragonfly

none them bring on labour things work please dont try castor oil its dangerous and the nipple stimulation is not right either or i would have had a baby long ago as I do breastfeed several times a day and night still. Pineapple dosnt have enough of anything in it to start, raspberry leaf tea i tried last time and made me ill for weeks and curry is just to start your bowels which is the wrong way to start labour. I would just wait on baby or as i was told the only way was sex and even that never worked on me.

I had morning sickness this morning for some weird reason, got up went to look went back to bed and got this urge to throw up and did. weird.


----------



## Betheney

That's what the site says, it doesn't say do this and you'll go into labour it says when so many women did this 30% went into labour as opposed to 6% who didn't try it. So 70% of women it didn't work for. That's why I think the site is great its the only one who is prepared to give figures. It days says the same thing about pineapple too, you'd need at least 7 pineapples and if anyone does eat that many then your probably likely to go into labour from your bowels irritating the uterus.


----------



## Dragonfly

Think for some its coincidence they go into labour to after as your expecting labour anyway. i just wouldnt bother after last time :( but trying safe ways cant do any harm I do consider some myself just none that cause the runs or make me vomit.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am actually slightly annoyed at this girl this morning, she has been a friend a while and is from here but was banned and has deleted me again from facebook, i found out as i was looking back on messages for birth plan to write out and seen her name black so she blocked me. She has done this a few times?? last message was saying i was her only frirend left from this site, i even have her mobile number and all and then today she is gone? whats the point on that why keep deleting me? this is about the 5th time no joke! I dont even know why she deleted me last time. I was deleting people yesterday and defo didnt delete her she seems to have blocked herself from me. I aint going after anyone like that, can stay off my list if your going to be weird like that.


----------



## chella

Betheney said:


> My sister just messaged me asking if I'd had the baby yet to which I replied "yes last thursday its name is george" anyway the twit took me seriously and now thinks I've had the baby, surely my own sister doesn't think I would wait 3 days to tell her..... Twit

:haha: thats like something id do to a friend or my sister xx



Happyhayley said:


> Had my sons fundraiser last night and we raised much more then we planned to so thats great. Everyone asked me all night when I was having the baby and I must have heard well try not to have it tonight hahaha about 100 times. My belly also got touched and rubbed 100 times.
> 
> Now thats all over I can concentrate more on this baby. only a couple more days and he'll be here. Tomorrow is cleaning and grocery shopping and getting everything done that needs to be done. Monday my son is going to his grandparents house and then I have 2 more hospital appointments and then I have the whole day free to just enjoy it and be quiet and calm. And then tuesday is the big day :)

Glad the fundraiser went well and all the best for tuesday xxx



Dragonfly said:


> I am actually slightly annoyed at this girl this morning, she has been a friend a while and is from here but was banned and has deleted me again from facebook, i found out as i was looking back on messages for birth plan to write out and seen her name black so she blocked me. She has done this a few times?? last message was saying i was her only frirend left from this site, i even have her mobile number and all and then today she is gone? whats the point on that why keep deleting me? this is about the 5th time no joke! I dont even know why she deleted me last time. I was deleting people yesterday and defo didnt delete her she seems to have blocked herself from me. I aint going after anyone like that, can stay off my list if your going to be weird like that.

Thats bang out of order, would make sure she doesnt add u again as may jus be for her to be nosey xxx:hugs:


Well for me its HAPPY DUE DATE TO ME AND ALL THE OTHER GIRLIES DUE TODAY :hugs::happydance: XXXX


----------



## GossipGirly

Betheney said:


> My sister just messaged me asking if I'd had the baby yet to which I replied "yes last thursday its name is george" anyway the twit took me seriously and now thinks I've had the baby, surely my own sister doesn't think I would wait 3 days to tell her..... Twit



hilarious


----------



## lolpants

Team :pink: is in the lead!! Yey! :happydance: congrats too those who have had their babies
and Happy due date Chella!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I aint even going to text her when I had baby, I cant figure out people like that at all, one min they friends next they delete you. I know more than one has deleted me because of baby pics they dont want everyone to see, Am I some sort of pedo?:wacko::wacko: she ddone that first time then readded me but I coudlnt see her pics and someone else from her also done that. Starting to get paranoid. I dont have a pedo ring of baby pics you know I just like taking pics of my son and have no real interest in their pics if that dosnt sound to harsh. 

Since deleting like 30 people yesterday my home page is quiet but I can see people I know now appearing on it that thought where long gone. 

some girl was also posting up adolf hitler tribute vids, she had to go! i have no idea what she was saying as it wasnt English and when i asked didnt get english back and translators didnt work on what she said so I dont care if hitler loved dogs, art and children omg why would anyone post that on their page'??


----------



## Betheney

Geez df, sounds like you had some right loonies on your fb. I just deleted a whole bunch of boys I used to go to school with, they constantly post gay porn photos and tag one another in them and photos of road kill and vomit........ Sickos


----------



## Dragonfly

oh thats sick I dont have them weirdos on mine now. I did delete all my school friends mostly the ones that never speak! add me, and thats it? when I ask how they are blablabla no answer just post up status they are bored. Feel like I was collected and stored or something. where not even great friends at school either these ones i think they add for a look to see what your at then either they delete or ignore you. I like having a bit of craic on facebook i am such a loner!


----------



## Betheney

When is your next check up df? Mine is on friday at 39+6 which I'm hoping they will book my induction, even if it's not for 10-12 days, I just want it booked! My friend booked hers at 41 weeks and they were booked out for 7-8 days so she was induced at 42weeks and I just don't want to go that far over..... Seeing we're due not far from one another we'll probably be the only ones left.


----------



## Dragonfly

Wednesday I have hospital. I didnt go to midwife last two weeks and I am sure I will get the head ripped off me for it but I will do some ripping back I am in no form for bitchy accusing midwives again and I have no change in me. Scan is what I need to check all midwives dont do that in a clinic. I will be a day over due then so they will probably give me a date if i dont go by . I never thought I would be back for my app i thought i would have went by now :(


----------



## Betheney

Me too DF, I really didn't think there was the slightest chance I would make it this far, now i'm convinced that the baby just isn't coming on its own..... I'm very sad if I don't get to labour at home and time contractions with my hubby and have the mad car ride to the hospital..... this is all just miserable talk tho I probably still have 2-2.5 weeks before that might have to become a reality.


----------



## Dragonfly

I will feel very sad if I dont have this baby naturally as I didnt get to do that the first time and this is my last child, I dont want anymore after, no room or money. 2 is enough for me etc. And I want to do it the way your meant to just once. You think after the last traumatic one mother nature would let me have it the right way! I think my body is stupid and dosnt know what to do. 


Was looking at some old pics of my son and his dad how much do they look alike!
 



Attached Files:







73244_10150095077160569_696505568_7623460_2621697_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bartness

Im starting to think that Im never going to have this baby, I know I have two weeks left, but I still havent had signs. I havent dropped, I havent started to loose my plug, just having random BH's, about once or twice a day....I really cant wait to much longer, I feel like Im going nuts. I cant afford to start my mat leave until Jaxon is born, and I feel like my job is slowly killing me.


----------



## majm1241

Chella Happy Due Date. :hugs:

DF & Betheney, this is my last child too and I too was induced with Jace a week early. I am having lots of false labor and really want to go into labor on my own naturally too. I fear I won't as well. :(

I am 38 Weeks today. :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Happy 38 Weeks Bartness! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

2 days here and no plug no dropping no nothing if it makes you feel any better. I feel like I will never have it either and end up induced. I am already arguing with consultants in my head about it.


----------



## Bartness

I read that with your first your supposed to drop two weeks before you have a baby and in your second or later pregnancies you might not drop at all. Thats what scares me. All I know is that I go over I will be getting ready to kill either myself or someone else....I'm already at the end of my rope, and want this over with. 

Happy 38 wks Majm!


----------



## b23

Bartness said:


> I read that with your first your supposed to drop two weeks before you have a baby and in your second or later pregnancies you might not drop at all. Thats what scares me. All I know is that I go over I will be getting ready to kill either myself or someone else....I'm already at the end of my rope, and want this over with.
> 
> Happy 38 wks Majm!

Couldn't agree more!! I'm being induced at 40 weeks though (but induction still hasn't actually been booked) so that makes me feel slightly better but I want to avoid induction if I can obviously. Hurry up baby!


----------



## Dragonfly

Bartness said:


> I read that with your first your supposed to drop two weeks before you have a baby and in your second or later pregnancies you might not drop at all. Thats what scares me. All I know is that I go over I will be getting ready to kill either myself or someone else....I'm already at the end of my rope, and want this over with.
> 
> Happy 38 wks Majm!

I read second babies come early and that was bull in my case.


----------



## Bartness

I have a feeling that I will be begging for an induction if I go over. I dont think my dream of him being born on the 19th will be coming true. MY OH is still hoping he will be born on the 22nd. I can ONLY hope it will be one of them days. 

I hope for your sake DF your LO arrives here soon, and you can avoid an induction.

And the same to b23, I hope you dont have to be induced, and happy 38 wks!


----------



## b23

Thankyou :flower: OH is hoping for tomorrow or Tuesday so he can get out of going to work as he has to do a presentation Tuesday lol.


----------



## you&me

DF...will they induce you there after a previous section? I know my hospital are very wary to (as I found out)...and there are limited options as to what they can and can't use for induction as it brings on labour strong and fast which increases the risk of scar rupture.


----------



## Dragonfly

no they never said anything about not natural??? scar rupture :O no matter what the do not do c section till you go through labour . not nice of them even if your at risk. my aint had 3 sections as she has pelvis probs and had to go though all 3 inductions.


----------



## majm1241

I'm asking for an induction tomorrow at my appt. I am hoping to go natural but I just am over being pregnant and miserable. Mark told me to ask for it too. I will be 39 weeks +1 on the 22nd and that is when I am asking for it.


----------



## chella

lolpants said:


> Team :pink: is in the lead!! Yey! :happydance: congrats too those who have had their babies
> and Happy due date Chella!!
> 
> Lol xx

Thank u xxxx



majm1241 said:


> Chella Happy Due Date. :hugs:
> 
> DF & Betheney, this is my last child too and I too was induced with Jace a week early. I am having lots of false labor and really want to go into labor on my own naturally too. I fear I won't as well. :(
> 
> I am 38 Weeks today. :happydance:


Thank u and happy 38wks to u xxx


Heys girls lets hope you and myself dont have to come to being induced and we all go naturally very soon so i say lol im hoping tomoz as im due today and i cant see it happening, was 3days late with first, and 4 days late with 2nd so i just dont know this time round xxxx


----------



## rai

Congrats to all the new sparklers! Still here just waiting. I'm ok though with the wait, just anxious to know whether I'm having a boy or girl and how s/he will look.

Btw, any update on eskimobaby's baby? I hope she is okay.


----------



## rai

Oh yeah, happy 38 weeks!


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> https://haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/ may come in useful for all thats asking online lol

Good one df!


----------



## Bartness

My next appoitment is on Friday, so I'll think I'll be asking about an induction if I go over then too. 

OT, but gotta mention it b/c its super exciting to me! Its hunting season in Minnesota, and my 13 year old nephew went out hunting at our cabin. He was out in his tree stand all alone, no one else in the woods, when my dad and brother heard the gun shot. They took off running down the trails, and ran into Damon running down the trail yelling at the top of his lungs "I GOT A DEER! I GOT A DEER!" He was so excited. 

He wounded the deer and had to track it, which added to his excitment. I havent see the pics of him with it yet, and can't wait! I know he'll remember that moment for rest of his life!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont like hunting at all. :( 


baking apple madera cake here, should be nice. My landlord still hasnt been round to fix the washing machine since we told him on thurs so i am not happy at alL!


----------



## anna matronic

We need some more :blue: We can't lose we have been in the lead all along :rofl:

DF, my friend had a little girl a week late just before I had Evan. Her son was 10 days early so I think it is all rubbish.

I would like to go natural next time as long as i don't have the problems I had this time. If I do I will elect a C-section. But I would love to go into labour naturally and acctually experience a contraction :D

Happy due date Chella, thank you for the card :hugs:

Happy 38 weeks April and Bartness :wohoo:


----------



## lolpants

Happy 38 weeks Majm and Bartness!

Any updates on Pichi or Kelly? They must of had babies by now? Im so inpatient!! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Bartness

DF I hope your landlord fixes your washing machine soon. I know it sucks not having one, lived with out a washer/dryer for a good 2 years, I LOVE LOVE LOVE having a washer and dryer. 

I also lived with out a dryer while living in China, imgaine hang drying clothes in the dead of winter. NOt much fun at all.

Im not much a fan of hunting either, I hate venison think its disgusting and refuse to eat it, but Its still exciting that Damon got his frist deer! Im a proud aunty.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am a washing addict! i have to have clean clothes just to smell. Sad lol we will get this sorted tomorrow one way or another. Good friend with landlords cousin he is coming down to have a look at washing machine. 

I must do a bump pic tomorrow or on tue for 40 weeks!why am I still here! lol and its my mums bday tomorrow also.


----------



## marinewife101

well i had a sweep this morning as i went to the hospital in horrible pain i cant even walk and was having horrible contractions as well as a migraine.. had 2 liters of iv fluid now we are at home just waiting for something to happen if not induction wed 6am..


----------



## majm1241

Rai last I heard baby Emmalina is doing better. That was late last night when I heard from another friend. :hugs:

Congrats to your nephew Bartness. I am not a hunting fan either & venison is gross. Lol

Marinwife, GL and I hope you go into labor!! :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Stupid question but what is a spiked fever?

Glad she is doing better. Big :hugs: to Kayla and Sam, can't imagine the worry they have been going through x x


----------



## you&me

Do they know what caused Emmalina to have a high temperature?

Glad to hear she is doing better, must be a worrying time, my thoughts are with you :flower:


----------



## Ginger1

Aww..glad Emmy is improving. Can't imagine how scary it must have been for Kayla:nope:


----------



## majm1241

Not sure what a spiked fever is or what caused it. Just scary as hell to hear though especially with her being in Nicu! Hopefully she just gets better and fast and now I am very curious to what the cause was too!


----------



## weezyweu

update on kelly: she was still waiting for them to break her waters and was in labour but very slow.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Weezy! Poor Kelly! I know she is more than ready! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

No one looks at my thread :( https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/462016-william-our-pics-baby.html#post7750685 I made a thing of me , willam and darren and you can see he looks like both of us. 

Good luck Kelly!


----------



## pichi

Hey girls. Just a quick post from hospital. 

I had to have a C-section with Pixie. Ill fill in the details when I'm home. 7lb 15oz and came into the world at 13.55 ? she's feeding from the boob really well and is very alert


----------



## Dragonfly

great pichi! very pleased for you and congrats,. hope the scar isnt to sore. x


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats pichi. Pixie?? Fucking great name :D hope u are ok xx


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> No one looks at my thread :( https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/462016-william-our-pics-baby.html#post7750685 I made a thing of me , willam and darren and you can see he looks like both of us.
> 
> Good luck Kelly!

I did not see that post. I am sorry. :hugs:



pichi said:


> Hey girls. Just a quick post from hospital.
> 
> I had to have a C-section with Pixie. Ill fill in the details when I'm home. 7lb 15oz and came into the world at 13.55 ? she's feeding from the boob really well and is very alert

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Is that her name? Pixie? CUTE!!!! :hugs:



Kayla (Eskimobabys) said they don't know what caused the spiked fever but they ran 10 million :lol: tests and put Emma on antibiotics for 2 days. 

She gets to go home tomorrow! :happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## forgodssake

anna matronic said:


> Congrats pichi. Pixie?? Fucking great name :D hope u are ok xx

Excellently put ;)

Many congrats Pichi

xxx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Gemabee! :hugs:

Page 4 is where it is announced.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...65-gemabee-active-labour-update-pg-2-a-4.html


----------



## Dragonfly

dam it slow down and wait on me! I feel left behind lol


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to the new mommys!


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats Pichi and Gemabee!!

Great news that Emmy gets to go home too...yay!:happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

congrats pichi and gemmabee.

thinking of little emmy xx

please excuse the left handed typing, baby on boob again.

jo x


----------



## shyfox1988

congratulations to pichi and gemabee 

xXx


----------



## Dragonfly

someone had a dream i would go into labour on a sunny day, and tomorrow is the only sunny day i see on weather so we will see lol also mentioned 2 hours labour and girl.


----------



## Mei190

congrats pichi and gemabee! Everyday new babies are born now... how exciting!

Good luck to everyone who has passed their due day also. Mine will be tomorrow and I have a feeling the day will just pass by haha...

xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Tomorrow is my last day of being pregnant. Today I went and did a HUGE grocery shop and got all the laundry and house cleaning done. My son is going to my mothers tomorrow morning and then I'm off for blood work and a final doctors appointment before my surgery. I am getting really nervous now and kinda sad about not ever being a family of 3 ever again and not having all the attention to give to my one son. 

I haven't had a single sign of labour starting. no cramps, no mucus so I think if it wasn't for this c-section I would have been really really over due.


----------



## lolpants

:happydance: Congrats too Pichi and Gemmabee

Labour :dust: too Kelly!!

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

GL HH!!! :hugs:


----------



## rai

congratulations to pichi and gemabee!!!!!

Can't wait to hear the birth stories. 

Great news that emmalina is going home. 

Happyhayley, wishing you a safe and happy delivery. Don't worry you will have more than enough time and love to give to both your babies.


----------



## rai

I'm Not one for hunting too. Although the deers around here makes me wish I were!


----------



## Cocobelle

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just seen on Facebook that Kelly has had her baby!!!! Well done honey xxxxx

Good luck Hayley, try and relax and enjoy your last day of it being just you and your little man inside you because after tomorrow you will have to share him with the world!

Labour :dust: to everyone else xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Well still here. Not surprised so looks like I will go over my due date tomorrow. Actually I am surprised I thought I would have gone by now with all the labour signs I was getting a while ago and nothing this past while.


----------



## Betheney

I'm still here with ya DF, my 39+6 appt has been moved to tomorrow which is 36+3..... Going to ask for a sweep, so I'll update you all tomorrow.


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Kelly and Pichi...I love the name Pixie!!! 

Congrats to all those other ladies that have had their babies...and labour dust to those starting off :hugs:

Soon we will all be over in the parenting thread :happydance:

Sometimes first tri feels like a million years away, and at others it only feels like yesterday!! I miss being pregnant in that I miss feeling her move in my tummy...


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations girls, love your little girls name Pichi xxx


----------



## Ginger1

Good luck HappyHayley!:happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

its my mums birthday and I dont even have her mobile number in my phone. This is as we dont get a long and I gave up a while ago on her after so many rows and so much stress. But I have her a card I just have her no gift for the first time ever! my brother never gets her a thing and lives in her house, tells her to f off even if she is offering him dinner and she is more worried about him not appreciating her instead of me who gets her really nice stuff! signed copies of books she likes as I know the authors and other things. That was last years and she wasnt even impressed by it. Even got her a personal bday card from the author send to her. Kinda gutted me as I was excited more than she was for her reaction and she grunted. I cant please her at all she is never grateful and every year i try and try to impress her, not just with presents for bday, mothers day and xmas just in general even with my son I try and impress her and then I caught on that you cant, if my son cant impress her, her own grandson and only grandson she could ever have (my bro and sis wont be at much anyway) and she can only insult him and put him down. So much so she upsets him the very sight of her. I have had to ban her for her behaviour as all I asked was for her to act civil in my house and not like some spoilt teen who picks on everything from what toys my son plays with saying he shouldnt have them in MY livingroom! and every other dam thing she can see., And snapping at me when I call my dad answering his phone. So sick of her. She was here for the firts tinme in months the other day and sat with her back to me trying to interact with william who was weary and he isnt a shy child, she was upset he wasnt kissing and cuddling her but she smothers him and freaks him out he has to get away, she is rough . He cuddles everyone else she thinks theres something wrong with him. Like a learning disability because he disnt recite the times tables yet. Yet he is extremly smart! she just hasnt seen i as she hasnt been around him. 

so anyway today I deciuded to be a bit like my brother who gets everything for free and lazes about in bed all day and is 32 years old and tells his mum sto f off all the time. I wont go as far as hijm but I got a card and thats all she is getting off me and i am sure she will be fuming and mark me down as even more of a useless child and worship my brother and clean all his underware for him, he hasnt ever used a washing machine i had to do it when my parents where on hols one year because he is so dependant! 

If you want respect you have to give it and i give up giving it. I feel like a battered old something taking crap one thing after the other., So much more stronger that I have more important things to worry about and dont care about her any more. The excuse "I am your mum i can speak to you however I like" is just not on any more. I dont talk to my son like that and wouldnt! I would expect no respect if i had spoken to anyone like that.


good luck for tomorrow hayley! stealer of my DD lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

I havent been on here much been a lil busy lol but just wanted to say congrats on all the babies born over the past week or so that ive missed! And wishing all those still waiting all the best for their impending labours xoxoxoxoxox :) 

Shan and Elleah


----------



## lolpants

Well done too Kelly :happydance:

Hope your enjoying your last pregnant day Hayley!! As Dani said I miss being pregnant - wouldn't swap having the baby here though!!

Hope you get your sweep and it speeds things up for you Beth!

You have so much stress off your mum Df - She doesn't deserve a present! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## chella

pichi said:


> Hey girls. Just a quick post from hospital.
> 
> I had to have a C-section with Pixie. Ill fill in the details when I'm home. 7lb 15oz and came into the world at 13.55 ? she's feeding from the boob really well and is very alert

:happydance: Congratulations glad u and pixie are doing well xxx



majm1241 said:


> Congrats Gemabee! :hugs:
> 
> Page 4 is where it is announced.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...65-gemabee-active-labour-update-pg-2-a-4.html

Page 4 on what part soz im so tired today and slow xxx



Happyhayley said:


> Tomorrow is my last day of being pregnant. Today I went and did a HUGE grocery shop and got all the laundry and house cleaning done. My son is going to my mothers tomorrow morning and then I'm off for blood work and a final doctors appointment before my surgery. I am getting really nervous now and kinda sad about not ever being a family of 3 ever again and not having all the attention to give to my one son.
> 
> I haven't had a single sign of labour starting. no cramps, no mucus so I think if it wasn't for this c-section I would have been really really over due.

I was like that when having my 2nd , felt sad as was last few days with just it being my daughter, and now again im getting them on/off tears as be the last time as a family of 4 and soon be a family of 5 , and my lil man wont be the baby of the family , all the best for when you go and cant wait to hear your story xxxx


Congrats Gemabee XXX

As for me 1 day overdue , teary on/off lol as its the waiting and not knowing when i see kids off to school i may not see them until i have tinkerbell, get really homesick too and the thought of staying in the hospital freaks me out xxx

Hope all the girls still left waitin are ok xxx


----------



## vaniilla

congrats to all the ladies that have given birth :happydance:
labour dust to all the ladies still waiting


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Kelly! :hugs:


AFM, I was up ALL NIGHT with a bad Backache, Cramping, Contracting, Bodyaches, Nausea and Diarrhea. I had some again this morning, but what do you know, not as bad. :roll: Figures! I go to the doctor today at 1 p.m. and hopefully there is improvement. Last Monday I was checked and I was 1 1/2 cm dilated. Hoping for at least a full 2 or more today.


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Kelly


----------



## marinewife101

Well i was in the hospital yesterday for a horrible headache and nausea and contractions had 2 liters iv fluid and had a sweep than was sent home.. i go back wed 6am or tomorrow night not sure yet waiting on the call from the hospital to say which one.. but today and tomorrow are my last days as a mother of just one.. 

Good luck to everyone else.. and congrats to all the ladies who have had there babies


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a headache right now. 

anyone have any early signs they can tell me about like how they felt before they really knew labour was about to set in? I am looking for any hope at all here. All I got was 2 braxton hicks while cleaning today and a foggy headache probably because i am tired or something. I feel I will not get a natural labour this time now I am loosing hope.


----------



## Bartness

Hang in there DF, there is still a good chance you'll go into natural labor. Dont give up hope. Thinking of you and hoping you go into labor soon!

Good luck to marinewife, and happyhaly, both of you will have your LO's here soon! Lucky! 

Im still hoping that Jaxon will be arriving this week. Most people at work, are guessing Friday or Saturday. I can only hope!


----------



## Bartness

Im suddnely very shaky, cant stop shaking. I ate some bread with peanut butter, hopping that helps stop the shaking.....I dont like feeling like this


----------



## Dragonfly

Bartness said:


> Im suddnely very shaky, cant stop shaking. I ate some bread with peanut butter, hopping that helps stop the shaking.....I dont like feeling like this

:wacko:wow. i have read that giddy feeling before labour, something to do with oxy something.


----------



## forgodssake

:wave: hey ladies

Congrats *Kelly*

*bartness* - how you feeling now?

AFM - I had my 40 week appointment today. Had a sweep but no stretch but I dont think it has acheived anything.

HOWEVER, I do now have an induction booked for Wednesday AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartness

still shaking, and having a really hard time concentrating on anything. Starting to get a headach too. And Jaxon is not moving around as much as he normally does....this sucks. Since Im stuck at work, I cant do the juice and lay down thing


----------



## majm1241

GL FGS!!! :hugs: :happydance:

Bartness, My cousin went into Labor last week and had the shakes BAD!!!! Call the doctor!


----------



## Bartness

My OH says Im over-reacting, and telling me not worry so much. Im so conflicted on what to do.


----------



## Dragonfly

I reckon you will know when something is very wrong here. you will know when to call doc.I hope it dosnt last to long it sounds really scary!


----------



## marinewife101

Bartness said:


> My OH says Im over-reacting, and telling me not worry so much. Im so conflicted on what to do.

Hun drink A LOT of water have something to eat.. i had this yesterday was in the hospital for it and got 2 liters of iv fluid felt better after that so just drink and eat something if it doesn't stop in a hour or so than id give them a call..


----------



## marinewife101

forgodssake said:


> :wave: hey ladies
> 
> Congrats *Kelly*
> 
> *bartness* - how you feeling now?
> 
> AFM - I had my 40 week appointment today. Had a sweep but no stretch but I dont think it has acheived anything.
> 
> HOWEVER, I do now have an induction booked for Wednesday AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are being induced the same day =) YIPPY!!! =)


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> My OH says Im over-reacting, and telling me not worry so much. Im so conflicted on what to do.

Mark always says I over-react. lol


----------



## Bartness

Thanks for the advice marinewife! I'll try that.


----------



## marinewife101

they told me if we don't give the baby what it wants..aka FOOD lol they act funny and make our body's out of whack.. so eat something and it should make you feel better and about 32 ounces of water well that's what they made me do.. =)


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck Jo and Marinewife for Wednesday, although you both never know ......... it could happen anytime!

Bartness honey, if you are at all worried about Jaxon's movements, get it checked out. Its not worth the worry hun, and so what if you are 'over reacting', best be safe I say x

Lots of labour :dust: to everyone else, I can't wait until all the little sparklers have been delivered!

x


----------



## chella

Hey bartness how u feelin now hun ?

Hey df - im still here too x


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres loads at the start that we dont know if they had babies or not and they had to have by now??


----------



## anna matronic

Hey ladies still here :)

I come to the place where it was exciting, having left the place where I am just stressed!!

FGS - Thank goodness :wohoo: Brilliant news. Good luck xxxxxxxx

Marine wife, good luck for Weds too hun :)


----------



## Bartness

Well, after eating lunch and having some water, Im no longer shaking, and my headach is now gone as well. Now however, Im feeling slight cramps, keeping my fingers crossed that something has started to happen, but probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## Dragonfly

So turns out my parents dont even know when i am due! they think its next week! how can my mum even forget when its tomorrow and its her bday today! wtf!? no wonder my dad is away off picking car seats up later in week when I will be over due.


----------



## Betheney

oh my god

As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY

Love betheney


----------



## Bartness

Good luck Betheney!!!


----------



## anna matronic

:wohoo: Betheney :)

Good luck x x x


----------



## Betheney

Thanks bartness, so excited!, I was just reading about how badly you were feeling, I hope you are feeling better after eating.


----------



## Dragonfly

Betheney said:


> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheney

omg how dare you go into labour your after me! your all a bunch of que hoppers!:growlmad:

good luck hehe:thumbup:


----------



## Bartness

Betheney I am feeling better after eating lunch, and having some water. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Happyhayley

Tomorrow is the big day. I'm supposed to go in at noon but they said the actual surgery wont start until between 2pm and 5pm and even then if theres an emergency it might be later. Sounds like its going to be a long day of waiting....sigh...


----------



## Ginger1

> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheney

Wow! Good luck!!:hugs: It's definitely all happening at the moment!


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> Well, after eating lunch and having some water, Im no longer shaking, and my headach is now gone as well. Now however, Im feeling slight cramps, keeping my fingers crossed that something has started to happen, but probably just wishful thinking.

Glad you are feeling better! :D :hugs: I have had False labor all weekend. Got my cervix checked today and I am dilated to a 2 now.



Dragonfly said:


> So turns out my parents dont even know when i am due! they think its next week! how can my mum even forget when its tomorrow and its her bday today! wtf!? no wonder my dad is away off picking car seats up later in week when I will be over due.

Are you really surprised!? With all the crap they have been giving you! :growlmad: :hugs:



Betheney said:


> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheney

AHHHHH!!!! :yipee::happydance::hugs: YAY!!! Now come on LO! :kiss:



Dragonfly said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheney
> 
> omg how dare you go into labour your after me! *your all a bunch of que hoppers!*:growlmad:
> 
> good luck hehe:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## forgodssake

Just a quickie ladies xx please don't mention anything on face book xx


----------



## majm1241

AFM, I went to my 38 Week check up today. I am dilated at 2 cm now....................
AND..................

I got my induction date! They won't induce any earlier than 39 weeks, which is PERFECT in every way and so I go in on Nov. 22nd at 5 p.m. and they will start the Cer Vidil to soften the cervix and then early on Nov. 23rd I get the Pitocin! :happydance: I am SSSOOO Excited!!! :yipee:


----------



## Bartness

I think on Friday I'll be asking my doctor about a possible induction date as well. Simply for the fact I do NOT want to go over! Im dreading that oh so much


----------



## majm1241

GL Bartness! I hope they give it to you! :hugs: I hope you go into Natural more though of course! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

majm1241 said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Well, after eating lunch and having some water, Im no longer shaking, and my headach is now gone as well. Now however, Im feeling slight cramps, keeping my fingers crossed that something has started to happen, but probably just wishful thinking.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better! :D :hugs: I have had False labor all weekend. Got my cervix checked today and I am dilated to a 2 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> So turns out my parents dont even know when i am due! they think its next week! how can my mum even forget when its tomorrow and its her bday today! wtf!? no wonder my dad is away off picking car seats up later in week when I will be over due.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you really surprised!? With all the crap they have been giving you! :growlmad: :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheneyClick to expand...
> 
> AHHHHH!!!! :yipee::happydance::hugs: YAY!!! Now come on LO! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheneyClick to expand...
> 
> omg how dare you go into labour your after me! *your all a bunch of que hoppers!*:growlmad:
> 
> good luck hehe:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

My brother actually bought her something, flowers, Dad says first time ever! he probably would have been kicked if he didnt. I wasnt there to remind him and he knows how it goes every year anyway. But I dont feel bad, I did send her a card and text and she did thank me. But she knows I have made no effort to talk to her and thats not something I used to do i was always the opposite this time this has been for months and I am totally different and she knows it. Maybe why she tries to be nice, even though she fails eventually as she cant keep that up for long. She wants to be able to come to the hospital to see new baby, and thats fine but I will take off her head if she starts her shit like last time. 

My EDD is tomorrow. Sigh..........and i will be on me own as darren is busy and well i still have a broken washing machine.


----------



## majm1241

DF, Why hasn't LL fixed the Washer yet!!!???


----------



## mystika802

Happyhayley said:


> Tomorrow is the big day. I'm supposed to go in at noon but they said the actual surgery wont start until between 2pm and 5pm and even then if theres an emergency it might be later. Sounds like its going to be a long day of waiting....sigh...

good luck tomorrow, cant wait to hear how it all went


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont know but I am raging. he was told last week and he hasnt come near us! the one next door leaks so we cant take that in and he dosnt know it as i havnt seen him about and he lives here. His cousin went over to say it earlier only dont know if he still there i have to look outside. Whoever installed teh dam thing messed it up so its never worked right and burned out the motor. I can buy one and take it out of bills as he gets my bill money no bills are in our names its done with meter readings which suits me so tomorrow that will be said to him and i can just get one there and then. I cant fart about anymore i cant even carry my washing in next door it near wreaks me.


----------



## majm1241

That sucks! I hope you get it resolved ASAP DF! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

If i go in labour and come back and i still have a broken one i will not be happy! my mum will end up doing mine as they offered and only as she trying to be nice now she would bitch about all the items individually and examine my clothes to see if they really need a wash then have a go at me for it! she nit picks on everything and i mean everything so I cant have her do it. I want to buy one but i dont have the money i cant even afford xmas decs :(


----------



## lolpants

GL Beth & Hayley!!

:happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations Sophie C. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/463107-lainey-mae-hughes-13-11-10-a.html


----------



## layneeleigh

I am due on Wednesday! Having a girl Elizabeth Violet!

I am in the early stages of labor so we will see if she makes her appearance on or by Wednesday!


----------



## majm1241

layneeleigh said:


> I am due on Wednesday! Having a girl Elizabeth Violet!
> 
> I am in the early stages of labor so we will see if she makes her appearance on or by Wednesday!

Yay! GL Hon! :hugs: I added you to the first page! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

tis my dd today. *looks at belly and spreads legs* you are so going to be late just like your da and your brother!


----------



## lolpants

congrats too Sophie!! :happydance: another team :pink:

Happy EDD DF! 

Welcome and GL Laynee :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## majm1241

Happy Due Date DF!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Me not happy me impatient! lol


----------



## Bartness

Happy due date DF!

Good luck today Hayley!

slept like crap last night. Couldnt sleep for nothing, was up every half hour or so. But then I was having a lot of BH (or I am assuming BH, as they dont hurt at all just really uncomfortable). I'm hoping I can make it through the work day, but if I get to tired I'll say I need to leave.


----------



## Dragonfly

oh yeah GL hayley with c section today!


----------



## chella

Betheney said:


> oh my god
> 
> As I'm lying here at 6am trying to catch up with sparklers on what happened during my slumber, I feel this terrible feeling at the top of my bump and under my bunko at the same time, I thought the baby had a huge spasm or something or that something happened to my placenta, surely ot couldn't be my waters, so I flexed just to be sure and sure enough a gush came out!!! MY WATERS BROKE!!!!!!!!!! so I woke hubby who jumped up and I asked him to grab me a white towel to check the water stained any colour and I say on that in bed while the water kept coming and coming and coming..... Now just sitting here with a maternity pad on going to ring the hospital as soon as I have 1/2 hour worth of contractions, I've had 2 so far and they were 6 mins apart, YAY
> 
> Love betheney

Goodluck betheney xx:happydance:



layneeleigh said:


> I am due on Wednesday! Having a girl Elizabeth Violet!
> 
> I am in the early stages of labor so we will see if she makes her appearance on or by Wednesday!

Keep us posted and goodluck xx:happydance:

GoodLuck FFS xxx:happydance:

Goodluck hayley for c section hopefully not long now xx:happydance:

How are you feeling bartness today? xxx

Happy Due date DF :happydance: XXX

Well im still here lol 40+ 2 so hoping soon she will make her way down, had midwife yday and shes still back to back :wacko: lol walking is even more painful, lets hope us girls left soon hav our buddles and goodluck to all the girls in labour and waiting to be started off xxxx


----------



## Bartness

Wow its uber quite in here today...weird. 

how is everyone feeling today?

Im just exhausted...didnt sleep at all.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have been lurking around wondering where everyone is but most had babies :*( mines going to be late unless i go into labour some point very soon. But i feel no different. Got scan tomorrow and buying xmas decs to. I have to dip into my stash of money or we will have none and i dont feel like going out after baby is born as I remember i was wreaked with william and it was just him.


----------



## Ginger1

I'm still here too!!:dohh:

Just been to see midwife and all good so far though...have got a sweep booked for next Tues (due date) if nothing has happened by then. I'm really scared about it, but also really fed up with being pregnant and not being able to walk, so it's gotta be done!!


----------



## Bartness

I feel ya on being fed up with being pregnant.

yesterday I started having cramping and braxton hicks (positive thats what it was), about every 20 mins or so, and now that Im at work, im to busy to pay any attention to them. Didnt sleep worth a damn last night up every half an hour, and am totally exhausted today. I have a docs appoitment on Friday, and Im thinking about asking about getting an induction date.


----------



## b23

I had BH every 10 mins again by this time yesterday, went on until I fell asleep. That was accompanied by backache, which I still have! Not seeing my midwife until a week on Friday either, but I will get an induction day then which will be on or around the 28th so I guess it could be worse. Here's hoping the backache is the start of things but I am certainly not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Dragonfly

jealous of all the startings here. I feel like the labour fairy missed me. 

Here is my bump today. 
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/002-2.jpg


----------



## Autumnbabe

UPDATE.... My gorgeous girl Anna Beth was born on Fri 12th Nov at 2.18pm after an induced & rapid labour. Birth Story to follow but all good! Congrats to the other Sparklers!!! xxx


----------



## chella

Autumnbabe said:


> UPDATE.... My gorgeous girl Anna Beth was born on Fri 12th Nov at 2.18pm after an induced & rapid labour. Birth Story to follow but all good! Congrats to the other Sparklers!!! xxx

congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxx



Dragonfly said:


> jealous of all the startings here. I feel like the labour fairy missed me.
> 
> Here is my bump today.
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/002-2.jpg

luv bump pic, must take one of my 40wk plus bump xxx


----------



## Bartness

congrats Autumbabe!

I really dont think the BH is the start of anything for me, I still havent dropped and havent lost my mp yet. Its just plain old bh. sucks but eh.


----------



## Kellycool

HI LADIES!!!!
Have missed you! Have tried to have a quick read through as even thugh bubs is sleeping, we are out of our flat tomorrow and container was here today so its all happening.. fecking hell.. 

So, bump turned from yellow to blue-a beautiful baby boy Addison Reece Kidgell.. TOTALLY in love.. was the biggest mission getting into labour but not too bad once I was there.. Pessary didnt work, neither did breaking waters so was eventually pumped to the max with oxytocin. sucked that i didnt get to be in water and was only allowed of bed to pee but otherwise, beautiful calm experience and delivery was amazing!

Stubborn little man.

He was born on Nov 14th at 19.53 and weighed in at 9lb4oz. his head was 38.5cms!! Was uber proud to have delivered using gas and air only especially since he was posterior/back to back as well.. soo wortht he wait though!

Hope all you ladies waiting get to hold your little ones soon, its such an amazing momnet i dont htink i can stop at 2 hahaha! 

To those who had babies same time as me, CONGRATS..

Here is a link if anyne wants to have a squizzy

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/album.php?aid=250353&id=544046355

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betheney

baby is here and its a girl!!!! Oh my god!

Baby was born at 12.30am 17th november 2010. She weighs 3.12kgs which is apparently about 7lbs, she's 47cm in length and we haven't 100% chosen a name but we think penelope..... I loved quinn.but she doesn't look like aquinn, hubby loves eva.but she doesn't look like one of those either. Contractions were the most horrendous things I've ever felt, with every one I was breaking down saying I can't do the next one I wil pass out from pain or go into a state of shock, seriously it was terrible. But I got through on just gas and air, the midwife kept saying I was only in early labour and I can't have an epidural till established labour, and I wasnt in established labour as my contractions were far too random, she came in ay midnight saying we can now do the epidural she just did a quick internal and said "oh wait no, your fully dilated and having a baby" she was born about 25 mins later. The cord was wrapped around her neck, shoulder and wrist and it was very tight so I only got her for about 10secs before they whisked her away, hubby didn't even get to cut the cord, but it was fine he went over and watched them work on her and announced the sex to me and she was on my chest in no time at all.

Will write a proper birth story later.


----------



## Ginger1

Woo! Congrats Autumnbabe, Kelly and Betheney :happydance:

Lovely bump pic too, DF!! I need to do another one really, as hopefully it will be my last!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Betheney and Kelly!


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats kelly and betheny! 

beth you where like here yesterday and now you have a baby! how fast was that! its getting so pregnant in this thread. And we only in the middle of the month!


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats Betheney and Kelly :happydance:


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats Autumnbabe :)


----------



## weezyweu

cpngrats kelly, glad all is well. Enjoy your little boy.

Congrats to Betheney sounds like you had a good labour and quick!!

Congrats to all the other new mums. 

Being a mum to 3 is great, Leo only wakes once in the night (I know I will regret saying that) and cries only for food. And his brother and sister adore him.

Good luck to all the other pregnant ladies sending lots of labour dust


----------



## Cocobelle

Congrats Kelly, Betheney & Autumnbabe on the safe arrival of your darling babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Finally Came home yesterday! heres little Emmalina Born Nov.11th 11:27am 7lbs 6oz :D

Birth Story 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/463246-eskimos-little-baby.html

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina097.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina091.jpg


----------



## chella

Kellycool said:


> HI LADIES!!!!
> Have missed you! Have tried to have a quick read through as even thugh bubs is sleeping, we are out of our flat tomorrow and container was here today so its all happening.. fecking hell..
> 
> So, bump turned from yellow to blue-a beautiful baby boy Addison Reece Kidgell.. TOTALLY in love.. was the biggest mission getting into labour but not too bad once I was there.. Pessary didnt work, neither did breaking waters so was eventually pumped to the max with oxytocin. sucked that i didnt get to be in water and was only allowed of bed to pee but otherwise, beautiful calm experience and delivery was amazing!
> 
> Stubborn little man.
> 
> He was born on Nov 14th at 19.53 and weighed in at 9lb4oz. his head was 38.5cms!! Was uber proud to have delivered using gas and air only especially since he was posterior/back to back as well.. soo wortht he wait though!
> 
> Hope all you ladies waiting get to hold your little ones soon, its such an amazing momnet i dont htink i can stop at 2 hahaha!
> 
> To those who had babies same time as me, CONGRATS..
> 
> Here is a link if anyne wants to have a squizzy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/album.php?aid=250353&id=544046355
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations u stole my due date :happydance: xxxx




Betheney said:


> baby is here and its a girl!!!! Oh my god!
> 
> Baby was born at 12.30am 17th november 2010. She weighs 3.12kgs which is apparently about 7lbs, she's 47cm in length and we haven't 100% chosen a name but we think penelope..... I loved quinn.but she doesn't look like aquinn, hubby loves eva.but she doesn't look like one of those either. Contractions were the most horrendous things I've ever felt, with every one I was breaking down saying I can't do the next one I wil pass out from pain or go into a state of shock, seriously it was terrible. But I got through on just gas and air, the midwife kept saying I was only in early labour and I can't have an epidural till established labour, and I wasnt in established labour as my contractions were far too random, she came in ay midnight saying we can now do the epidural she just did a quick internal and said "oh wait no, your fully dilated and having a baby" she was born about 25 mins later. The cord was wrapped around her neck, shoulder and wrist and it was very tight so I only got her for about 10secs before they whisked her away, hubby didn't even get to cut the cord, but it was fine he went over and watched them work on her and announced the sex to me and she was on my chest in no time at all.
> 
> Will write a proper birth story later.


Congratulations xxxx:happydance:

Congrats Autumnbabe and Kelly :happydance:xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats eskimbaby! lovely girl to. really jealous here and getting all broody over the pics in here.


----------



## twingletons

Not posted much but have popped in now and again to keep updated with you all.

Congratulations to all new Mums and Good Luck to those waiting.

I had my little one on 30th October at about 38 weeks. We had a little girl weighing 7lb 14oz and was 52cm long. She was born by emergency C-section after a failed VBAC attempt :nope::cry: My twin boys love her to pieces and we are loving the PINK explosion in our house!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Eskimo and Twingletons!


----------



## lolpants

wow 4 new sparklers!!!! :happydance: Congrats ladies!!! :happydance:

And Eskimobaby - she is gorgeous!! so glad she is ok :hugs:

labour :dust: too all those still waiting

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats !twingletons! 

ok labour dust fairy forgot about me for sure! 

My oh sis has asked me the stupidest question like will i go here and there next week with her, she had forgotten I am giving birth soon yet is excited? then when I said i am over due tomorrow and have hospital she answers "so you will know when your having baby then" errm no i dont know and wont till it comes? then when i say I have hospital app tomorrow she asks me when my next app is! I dont think people actually read what I say sometimes or she just happens to be not paying attention to what i am saying at all. Names where asked for and all! least i only have one person asking though,. My own parents forgot I was due today and thought it was next week>?? how many times was I asked yet poeple forget ., 

Want someone else to care :(


----------



## Bartness

if you makes you feel any better DF my cousin asked me 10 times today when my due date is!


----------



## Bartness

Sometimes I wonder about the place I work for. So I find out today everyone at work is being trained on new equipment...they started traning people today. I realized I've never heard about this and ask my supervisor and he goes "oh your schedualed for training at the end of the month" 

Um..Im due on november 28th.....Im going to miss my training....


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate repeat asking. Why ask if you are not going to listen? if you dont want to talk about pregnancy then dont you dont have to just say some idol crap then ignore the answer. 

I feel crap, like run down and tired. I have pain killers in me as i am aching. I dont think its a sign i think i need to sleep./


----------



## shyfox1988

congratulations to all that have just had there babies, well done to you all,

and for all that are still waiting, good luck and hope ur all holding your beautiful bundles soon xXx


----------



## shyfox1988

Eskimobabys said:


> Finally Came home yesterday! heres little Emmalina Born Nov.11th 11:27am 7lbs 6oz :D
> 
> Birth Story
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/463246-eskimos-little-baby.html
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina097.jpg
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina091.jpg

congrats huni, shes absoloutly stunning xXx


----------



## Ginger1

Aww...those latest pics of Emmy are gorgeous, Kayla!! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks everyone!! she just gets cuter and cuter lol


----------



## JackieD

Hi everyone Joseph James Doyle arrived 12th nov at 4.13pm, not home yet as he was a little bit poorly but hope to be out this weekend, congratulations everyone so far and enjoy them.


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Jackie D!


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> jealous of all the startings here. I feel like the labour fairy missed me.
> 
> Here is my bump today.
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/002-2.jpg

Very Cute Bump! :dust:



Autumnbabe said:


> UPDATE.... My gorgeous girl Anna Beth was born on Fri 12th Nov at 2.18pm after an induced & rapid labour. Birth Story to follow but all good! Congrats to the other Sparklers!!! xxx

Congrats Hon! :hugs:



Kellycool said:


> HI LADIES!!!!
> Have missed you! Have tried to have a quick read through as even thugh bubs is sleeping, we are out of our flat tomorrow and container was here today so its all happening.. fecking hell..
> 
> So, bump turned from yellow to blue-a beautiful baby boy Addison Reece Kidgell.. TOTALLY in love.. was the biggest mission getting into labour but not too bad once I was there.. Pessary didnt work, neither did breaking waters so was eventually pumped to the max with oxytocin. sucked that i didnt get to be in water and was only allowed of bed to pee but otherwise, beautiful calm experience and delivery was amazing!
> 
> Stubborn little man.
> 
> He was born on Nov 14th at 19.53 and weighed in at 9lb4oz. his head was 38.5cms!! Was uber proud to have delivered using gas and air only especially since he was posterior/back to back as well.. soo wortht he wait though!
> 
> Hope all you ladies waiting get to hold your little ones soon, its such an amazing momnet i dont htink i can stop at 2 hahaha!
> 
> To those who had babies same time as me, CONGRATS..
> 
> Here is a link if anyne wants to have a squizzy
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/album.php?aid=250353&id=544046355
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats HOn! :hugs:



Betheney said:


> baby is here and its a girl!!!! Oh my god!
> 
> Baby was born at 12.30am 17th november 2010. She weighs 3.12kgs which is apparently about 7lbs, she's 47cm in length and we haven't 100% chosen a name but we think penelope..... I loved quinn.but she doesn't look like aquinn, hubby loves eva.but she doesn't look like one of those either. Contractions were the most horrendous things I've ever felt, with every one I was breaking down saying I can't do the next one I wil pass out from pain or go into a state of shock, seriously it was terrible. But I got through on just gas and air, the midwife kept saying I was only in early labour and I can't have an epidural till established labour, and I wasnt in established labour as my contractions were far too random, she came in ay midnight saying we can now do the epidural she just did a quick internal and said "oh wait no, your fully dilated and having a baby" she was born about 25 mins later. The cord was wrapped around her neck, shoulder and wrist and it was very tight so I only got her for about 10secs before they whisked her away, hubby didn't even get to cut the cord, but it was fine he went over and watched them work on her and announced the sex to me and she was on my chest in no time at all.
> 
> Will write a proper birth story later.

Congrats Hon! :hugs: That was FAST!!!



Eskimobabys said:


> Finally Came home yesterday! heres little Emmalina Born Nov.11th 11:27am 7lbs 6oz :D
> 
> Birth Story
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/463246-eskimos-little-baby.html
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina097.jpg
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/TTC%20Preg/Emmalina091.jpg

She is just TOO Gorgeous!!! :kiss:



twingletons said:


> Not posted much but have popped in now and again to keep updated with you all.
> 
> Congratulations to all new Mums and Good Luck to those waiting.
> 
> I had my little one on 30th October at about 38 weeks. We had a little girl weighing 7lb 14oz and was 52cm long. She was born by emergency C-section after a failed VBAC attempt :nope::cry: My twin boys love her to pieces and we are loving the PINK explosion in our house!

Congrats Hon! :hugs:



JackieD said:


> Hi everyone Joseph James Doyle arrived 12th nov at 4.13pm, not home yet as he was a little bit poorly but hope to be out this weekend, congratulations everyone so far and enjoy them.

Congrats Hon! :hugs: Are you on the front page? I can't find you. If not, I will add you! :thumbup:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi Ladies how are u all going?

Is there a thread for November Sparklers in the baby club section? Would be nice to continue this on i dont want to loose contact with all of u and nice to keep track of all our babies progress too xxx


----------



## majm1241

AM started one Shan! I need to get the link and stick it on the first page!!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hi everyone - I have just posted my birth story in the announcement section for those that are want to have a read of an induced birth experience. And here she is! 7lbs 14.5oz - I am in love! x
 



Attached Files:







My Gorgeous Girl.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ShanandBoc

majm1241 said:


> AM started one Shan! I need to get the link and stick it on the first page!!

Link? :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Autumnbabe said:


> Hi everyone - I have just posted my birth story in the announcement section for those that are want to have a read of an induced birth experience. And here she is! 7lbs 14.5oz - I am in love! x

Stunning, congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have cramps like period ones all night, have kept me awake. Way down low though so dont know if thats a start or what. 

I am raging today, the leak in bedroom roof if back so it leaked in my wash basket all night, i didnt want to hear it in a bucket dripping! i havnt got enoiugh towels and a broke washing machine and the windows! OMG! the carpet in livinmgroom and new carpet in bedroom is soaked a few feet out from window and dripping all night and we fixed them with silicon! theres nothing else we can do to fix them. new carpet soaked! old carpet in livingroom will surely be stinking and my landlord seems to be avoiding me as thats a week with a broken washing machine he knows about and hasnt come near is and even his cousin told him 2 days ago again as he looked at it.

and today i am over due :(


----------



## forgodssake

OMG - I am going in at 10 - I'm gonna have a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Dont forget, nothing on FB :D)

*DF* Hope this is it for you :)

Congrats *Autumn*, she is beautiful

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I will be the last of my DD to go i think. 

I couldnt walk there felt like baby was right down,. and braxton hicks. I cant get my hopes up I just cant as I dont want to be disappointed when symptoms go away.


----------



## Betheney

Here's a quick photo guys hope it works.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs566.ash2/148889_501610564467_654784467_7161303_3585729_n.jpg

we.finally named her Eva  little baby Eva Maree.... I have no idea what I've posted so I may be posting this twice 6lb 15oz, 47cm and a cutie.


----------



## Pixelle

I so don't get any time online anymore! :lol:

Just wanted to say congratulations to all the new mummy's....what gorgeous babies we're all having! :hugs:

Good luck to those waiting for their little sparklers to arrive :dust:


----------



## loulabump

Just had a read through and so so much to catch up on so just gonna say BIG congrats to all the sparklers who have had there babies over the last week, enjoy every second of being a mummy.. little ryan is 3 weeks old on friday and I feel I've barely had time to blink the time has just disappeared!

And to all who are still waiting I hope your babies don't keep you waiting too much longer :kiss::flower:


----------



## chella

twingletons said:


> Not posted much but have popped in now and again to keep updated with you all.
> 
> Congratulations to all new Mums and Good Luck to those waiting.
> 
> I had my little one on 30th October at about 38 weeks. We had a little girl weighing 7lb 14oz and was 52cm long. She was born by emergency C-section after a failed VBAC attempt :nope::cry: My twin boys love her to pieces and we are loving the PINK explosion in our house!

congratulations on ur little one xxx



JackieD said:


> Hi everyone Joseph James Doyle arrived 12th nov at 4.13pm, not home yet as he was a little bit poorly but hope to be out this weekend, congratulations everyone so far and enjoy them.

Congratulations xxxx



Betheney said:


> Here's a quick photo guys hope it works.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs566.ash2/148889_501610564467_654784467_7161303_3585729_n.jpg
> 
> we.finally named her Eva  little baby Eva Maree.... I have no idea what I've posted so I may be posting this twice 6lb 15oz, 47cm and a cutie.

 Love that piccie and the name is beautiful xx


Hows everyone, babies are coming fast , girls in the lead still :happydance: well im now 40+3 and still plodding along , 2 other girls who were due same day has both started labour boohooo xxx


So when i finally do pop who wants to be my update buddy ??? and does anyone want me to be their update buddy as ill still be here lol x


----------



## Dragonfly

wheres my baby :(


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> wheres my baby :(

In your belly??

What do I win :rofl:


----------



## b23

anna matronic said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> wheres my baby :(
> 
> In your belly??
> 
> What do I win :rofl:Click to expand...

Aww lol, this has brightened my day :blush: Simple things hey!

I had my first "is there any sign of baby yet?" text this morning - as lovely as that seems right now, I'm sure I will soon get fed up with it won't I?


----------



## majm1241

GL FGS & marinewife for today!!!

Autumn & Betheney they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## majm1241

anna matronic said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> wheres my baby :(
> 
> In your belly??
> 
> What do I win :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:

DF :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

:( taking pee out of poor me, I have pressure in my ass you know its not nice. Sniff sniff and i come here for sympathy! paah! lol


Now can anyone tell me when my baby will be out like the rest of you or is mine insisting on being fashionably late on making a grand entrance? clearly it is.


----------



## majm1241

I bet in a week! I go to get induced on the 22nd. Watch you have your's then too.


----------



## Dragonfly

A week! dont be jinxin me! specially not with inductions. I will prob be given a date for induction today if i dont go though as my app and scan today. Even the midwifes and receptionist thought i wouldnt be back there! gutted. Anyway I have to get a working washing machine and find landlord so I need to get that sorted i think my body may let me after that. They always say you go into labour when you really are ready. Apparently anyway. I was so ready last time to but i blame positioning .


----------



## majm1241

:haha: You asked! :lol:


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats to all new sparklers! the girls have really overtaken the boys! 

good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## Bartness

Such cute babies, and congrats to anyone I may have missed yesterday.

DF, I hope you have your little one here very soon, and I also hope your wash machine gets fixed or replaced ASAP, as you cant have a broken down one with a newborn! 

I actually slept last night, only got up 3 times to pee. It was wonderful! Still want my baby boy out though....

My original guess for Jaxon's arrival was the 19th, since the weekend forcast came out I'm changing that too the 21'st, for the simple fact....where due to get a snow storm. And why do I say it will happen then? The road I live on becomes impassible when it snows, and were always the last in Fargo to get plowed out.


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> wheres my baby :(

Lol yer where are they !!! dont go without me will you ??



majm1241 said:


> I bet in a week! I go to get induced on the 22nd. Watch you have your's then too.

Lol wouldnt it be funny if we all went on same day on in a row , can i go first ??? plzzzz x



Bartness said:


> Such cute babies, and congrats to anyone I may have missed yesterday.
> 
> DF, I hope you have your little one here very soon, and I also hope your wash machine gets fixed or replaced ASAP, as you cant have a broken down one with a newborn!
> 
> I actually slept last night, only got up 3 times to pee. It was wonderful! Still want my baby boy out though....
> 
> My original guess for Jaxon's arrival was the 19th, since the weekend forcast came out I'm changing that too the 21'st, for the simple fact....where due to get a snow storm. And why do I say it will happen then? The road I live on becomes impassible when it snows, and were always the last in Fargo to get plowed out.

Ohh hope jaxon's comes before that happens, its a waitin game now for us all xx


So no takers for any one to update me then :cry:


----------



## lolpants

Autumnbabe said:


> Hi everyone - I have just posted my birth story in the announcement section for those that are want to have a read of an induced birth experience. And here she is! 7lbs 14.5oz - I am in love! x

oh lovely congrats :) same weight as my baby too :thumbup:



forgodssake said:


> OMG - I am going in at 10 - I'm gonna have a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Dont forget, nothing on FB :D)
> 
> xx

good luck :happydance:

Eva is gorgeous Beth! :kiss:

:hugs: for those gone overdue! - I went 6 days over so know what its like!!

Lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Another who has had her internet time slashed now that I have a super cute baby to cuddle but :yipee: to all the new sparklers that have arrived this week, good luck to those in labour/being induced/having sections today. Can't wait for the updates. 

Labour :dust: to those still waiting.



chella said:


> So no takers for any one to update me then :cry:

Honey I would LOVE to update for you! 

Although if someone who has not had their baby yet steps forward then don't feel bad about picking them over me. I fully understand that they may be a bit quicker on the updates :)

x


----------



## anna matronic

Chella I'll update for u Hun :) xx


----------



## majm1241

Bartness said:


> Such cute babies, and congrats to anyone I may have missed yesterday.
> 
> DF, I hope you have your little one here very soon, and I also hope your wash machine gets fixed or replaced ASAP, as you cant have a broken down one with a newborn!
> 
> I actually slept last night, only got up 3 times to pee. It was wonderful! Still want my baby boy out though....
> 
> My original guess for Jaxon's arrival was the 19th, since the weekend forcast came out I'm changing that too the 21'st, for the simple fact....where due to get a snow storm. And why do I say it will happen then? The road I live on becomes impassible when it snows, and were always the last in Fargo to get plowed out.

Oh no! That would Suck!!! Maybe we both have our babies the same day though! :D



chella said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I bet in a week! I go to get induced on the 22nd. Watch you have your's then too.
> 
> Lol wouldnt it be funny if we all went on same day on in a row , can i go first ??? plzzzz x
> 
> So no takers for any one to update me then :cry:Click to expand...

:lol: I hope your's comes this weekend the latest!! I would update you but I don't know how that works with me in the USA. :shrug:


----------



## pichi

hey girls how is everyone doing? my section scar is sore :(


----------



## chella

:lol: I hope your's comes this weekend the latest!! I would update you but I don't know how that works with me in the USA. :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Im hopin tomoz or thur latest lol like i can book in ' yeah time change from usa i could waike u up when i go in but thank u , bet u go before me ne way lol xxx



anna matronic said:


> Chella I'll update for u Hun :) xx

Aw thanks soph, if i have u and cocobelle to do it jus incase one is busy with baby that'd be great xxxx



Cocobelle said:


> Another who has had her internet time slashed now that I have a super cute baby to cuddle but :yipee: to all the new sparklers that have arrived this week, good luck to those in labour/being induced/having sections today. Can't wait for the updates.
> 
> Labour :dust: to those still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> chella said:
> 
> 
> So no takers for any one to update me then :cry:
> 
> Honey I would LOVE to update for you!
> 
> Although if someone who has not had their baby yet steps forward then don't feel bad about picking them over me. I fully understand that they may be a bit quicker on the updates :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

 Thank u cocobelle if u could and soph aka am said she would too, least then if one of u is busy with baby the other may get free time, thank u to both of u appreciate it, will inbox you mob num later xxx

Right all i got to do now is have baby lol x


----------



## SilasLove

Hey! Well we are having a rough go of it. Madelyn isn't gaining weight and is down to 6lbs 8oz as of monday. We go today to get her weighed again. I no longer have a computer that works so haven't been able to get on except for my phone which only works 40 percent of the time. :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Back from my app :D really quick up there this time! got a scan, I know the sex of the baby! it was unmistakable! I had the nicest consultant ever! she went and checked for me said would weigh 7lbs but that machine is crap and she has no worries. I cant believe i was even wrong about sex but I am more excited now that I know! it was so clear. I have a week to go by myself if not its talk of c section as they are reluctant after last time to do induction if i am hard to bring on thers no point. So I really hope its her i see next time again. Or rather go on my own. Pains all gone now! ffs! and i dont have a uti so thats not what cramps are sounds like getting ready she said. I went shopping after to! loads of decs I got! 

landlord was here looked at washing machine and said he would be back, now i know what that fucking means he will be weeks! and i will flip. Also someone is coming to do sometihng about the old windows so i hope he is replacing them. £3k a go but we need them more than anyone as ours just cant be fixed.


----------



## anna matronic

Glad things are more positive df :) so your having a boy?? You are pleased?? Xx


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Hi Ladies,

I'm usually a lurker, but just to let you know that I had my baby boy on 7th Nov (due 11th Nov) by emergence section. I'm going to try and post by birth story later today.

Good luck to all the sparklers who are still waiting for their babies x x x


----------



## loulabump

congrats wants2bmummy :hugs:


----------



## chella

congratulations want2bmummy xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

loulabump said:


> congrats wants2bmummy :hugs:

congrats! 


And I have cramps in my back and vag all day., I told consultant she hopes its starting. Its coming and going. since 1am this morning:shrug: have such an urge to sort out things now. I think finding out the sex has made it more real? i doint know why its defo real anyway but now i know i feel more relaxed and can look at things i need and not wonder what to get. just feels better knowing and baby is course healthy has always been. I cant wait to meet my LO!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats want2bmummy!

DF~ Congrats on finding out the sex of your baby, and it sounds like your LO will be arrving here soon too!


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats Want2bmummy :)


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Thanks ladies! 

Here's a link to my birth story https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-long-traumatic-birth-george.html#post7805856

My labour was 94 hours in total followed by a section, but lo was worth every second of it x x x


----------



## pichi

congrats to all the mummies i didn't say congrats to btw :flower: 

totally trying to get caught up on this thread but it's hard!


----------



## Kayley

Hello everyone,

Well I'm still here with a big VERY itchy bump, I'm willing for baby to come now I'm on maternity leave! We are ready. Please send labour vibes lol.

Good luck to everyone else who is waiting to pop

oh and CONGRATULATIONS to all the girls who have already had there little ones xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Still here. Had cramps all night but they gone now. Spd is bad and walking stupid.


----------



## Mei190

I'm still here also. No cramps or anything just feeling uncomfortable. So much so that last night's sleep was as broken as a jigsaw puzzle...I feel soo tired!

Have a midwife appointment today and taking my mother with me as OH is at work this time, gonna be fun! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have been awake from 5am. peeing all night as usual and just lying there. fed up with that you actually get more sleep when baby arrives believe it or not. cant believe we are over due. :(


----------



## Mei190

Yes, before it was like I was counting down to a certain date but now I have nothing to count down to! I feel sort of disorganised!

Today looks like such a grim day outside as well :( I need something to brighten it up lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah thats it, had a date now its past now what? and I know people say its an estimated date but its a long time waiting for it to come around and then be disappointed and get jealous as everyone else has gone. And this thread is so quiet now. I do appreciate you mums coming back in to keep us company but still feel so lonely :(

I think I just am lonely anyway. And today I am nervous and feel sick! i dont know what I am at I am all over the place, do I cry or what? I dont know how i feel! confused. I am scared at the same time. Ok I have thousands of feelings floating around that need to piss off.


----------



## Kayley

lol DF - bloody hormones eh.

I've still got 12 days left to go - OMG 12 days is that all!? ARGH :o but bump is sooooooooooooo itchy and bit and uncomfy, I hope baby isn't too big.

I went to my last antenatal last night and it scared the bejesus out of me as it was all about labour - I'm going to be in soo much pain! I don't like pain lol


----------



## loulabump

its worth all the pain kayley :) xx


----------



## fairypop

My edd tomorrow but have a strong feeling he is going to keep me waiting!


----------



## newbie

hi girls, am due tomorrow. Arghh it's been a long time coming!!
My aunty had her baby this morning, a week late, so at least there is a little baby I can go look at as soon as they're home!!
xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

We can all share our over dueness then to. I know its just a date but feels lost after that dates gone. 

I took a pee and have sore back now and its not a UTI as i had the urine checked. My cramps only seem more at night for some reason. I just wantto meet my baby and bring it home and enjoy it. When I say IT i know the sex but wont say lol


----------



## b23

10 days to go! I'm getting BH every 10 mins or so every single evening now and my back is very sore. My PGP has been getting more painful in the last week or 2 so that's making things much more difficult. I know I'm not overdue like some so I'm trying to look on the bright side, but fingers crossed for the full moon on Sunday!!!


----------



## Ginger1

I've still got no signs whatsoever:cry: Just the usual SPD, big itchy bump and not being able to walk very far. It's peeing down with rain as well just to make my mood even worse!!

Am also keeping my fingers crossed for that full moon..as I really want to avoid the sweep I've got booked next Tuesday as I'm totally bricking it about that one!!


----------



## Bartness

I woke up at about 530 am to use the bathroom, and noticed, I started spotting last night...then I ended up having to poo something nasty (sorry for the TMI). Im feeling odd, and trying to decide if I should go to work or not today. I have no clue.


----------



## Lenka

Omg, so many babies been born already, time flies. I m due on 29 or 30 by midwife, so will be the last one on here as usually go overdue:) 
DF - you ll have your little boy on 24th November, that's my prediction: ) so do u want to be counting down to that? :) 
I ve hd no twinges so far, although midwife said on Monday that baby is 4/5 engaged...thought they didn't with subsequent pregnancies (my 3rd)... every time baby moves I can feel s if It's my 'you know what'....
I m not too fed up yet as only finished work last Friday: ) enjoying time at home, nesting a bit:) even packing my hospital bag:) yes, I know I left it too long.
congratulatuons to all new mums, so happy for you all. How is everyone coping with motherhood? :) 
Xxz


----------



## Lenka

Bartness said:


> I woke up at about 530 am to use the bathroom, and noticed, I started spotting last night...then I ended up having to poo something nasty (sorry for the TMI). Im feeling odd, and trying to decide if I should go to work or not today. I have no clue.

Bless ya, you still at work? Spotting is the sign...trust your instincts.can you ring any health professionals? Xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

lenka thats the date i predict also lol day after my app though it was before i found out app anyway. Bartness sounds promising.


----------



## Bartness

I actually havent left for work yet, I work at 8, and normally leave at about 730. Im thinking I shoudl stay home, so I can run to Target and get things I know I'll be needing! Like pads for after Jaxon arrives, and stuff for my hospital bag (I know bad, bad, I havent done it yet), and I need to wash a load of laundry due to the fact I only have 3 pairs of pants that fit.


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh great the parents where in rowing there. I hate the fact my mum is now decided to come into MY house and speak to me like shit again. I rather the silence!!!! 

They got clothes for baby, now i said to my dad to tell no one the sex as i want it to be a surprise to them all and he says i said oppiste! i did NOT it was yesterday i said it to him to and made it clear mum was not to know. She agreed to this. My parents will have told everyone by now i bet and got clothes to suit then styared a row witoh me when I said I had all these things bought as 6 months ago I said I didnt have anything, 6 months and they decide to get something without asking when I have a list of other stuff i needed and i did asj them several times what they where getting as they never asked me then i got blamed on the code of silence thing going on thats how they didnt know. Only last week they where here ffs and i asked them and was ignored! I have loads of clothes i had to buy them as no one else was! i was told to use what I had if it was a girl or a boy so started into a row with me about girls can wear blue again! this one always comes up over and over again as my mum had me dressed as a boy and looked like one when I was young to because she used hand me downs. So I tried putting a stop to that row by saying we where not the same and i didnt have to do that and she took a strop. 

Another reason theyt dont get to look after my son is that they are forgetful and thats another incident to back that up! they seem to forget things all the time, dates, things, what I say and twist things about to what they heard.Its like they have alzimers the way they go oin and me and darren would be more nervous if they left william somewhere as they are both just not paying attention to anything! And my mum was saying to my son she would take him out! will she hell she is to self consumed for that and wouldnt watch him. Even my OH wont allow it after seeing what they are like,. 

I cant take anyone today at all. And certainly not my parents! I am grateful for vests but the fact they roared at me because i said 6 months ago i had none, like come on why didnt they ask? why let out the sex when i said NOt to! I shouldnt have said a word.


----------



## Bartness

well I called and talked to my mom. she said I was over reacting and to just go to work. SO I guess I'll be leaving here soon.


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Wants2bmummy! :hugs:

GL DF, fairypop, Mei190, Kayley, b23, Ginger1, Bartness & Lenka ! Hope your LOs show up soon! :hugs:

Newbie Congrats to your Aunty. :hugs: GL to you and hope LO shows up soon! :hugs:

Bartness are you still going tot ask your doctor for an induction? I hope you go the same as me! :D Also, check with your hospital first but my hospital provides pads, diapers, wipes, baby blankets, formula if I need it, numbing spray, etc... All I need to pack are toiletries and clothes! :thumbup:


----------



## fairypop

Ginger1 said:


> I've still got no signs whatsoever:cry: Just the usual SPD, big itchy bump and not being able to walk very far. It's peeing down with rain as well just to make my mood even worse!!
> 
> Am also keeping my fingers crossed for that full moon..as I really want to avoid the sweep I've got booked next Tuesday as I'm totally bricking it about that one!!

Mine is booked for Monday at 8.45 and I am frightened about it! Come on LO's - we just have the weekend to get you all out!!

Sending labout dust to everyone in this thread! :flower:


----------



## pichi

Dragonfly said:


> yeah thats it, had a date now its past now what? and I know people say its an estimated date but its a long time waiting for it to come around and then be disappointed and get jealous as everyone else has gone. And this thread is so quiet now. I do appreciate you mums coming back in to keep us company but still feel so lonely :(
> 
> I think I just am lonely anyway. And today I am nervous and feel sick! i dont know what I am at I am all over the place, do I cry or what? I dont know how i feel! confused. I am scared at the same time. Ok I have thousands of feelings floating around that need to piss off.

i felt like that too DF. I'm sure you're little one will be here soon. they're just comfy... this one sure was!


----------



## chella

Kayley said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well I'm still here with a big VERY itchy bump, I'm willing for baby to come now I'm on maternity leave! We are ready. Please send labour vibes lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting to pop
> 
> oh and CONGRATULATIONS to all the girls who have already had there little ones xx

Hey kayley hows u ? i think im init for the long haul lol xx



Mei190 said:


> I'm still here also. No cramps or anything just feeling uncomfortable. So much so that last night's sleep was as broken as a jigsaw puzzle...I feel soo tired!
> 
> Have a midwife appointment today and taking my mother with me as OH is at work this time, gonna be fun! :haha:


Lol snap had few twinges thou but i jus dont think shes aiming to come yet xx


----------



## chella

4 days and counting went this far over due with my 2nd , but now im just looking out for every twinge hoping this is it :nope:!!!!! Nephew's funeral tomorrow and because of the distance i will not be attending so feeling dwn about that too' Im hopin that she be here soon, got midwife monday hoping maybe she might offer me a sweep or something by then xxxxx

Hows's everyone else doing ?


----------



## Dragonfly

why do they say your second comes early? certainly not for me or you chilla! Mines well cooked now just must be chilling out and in no hurry. kicking about here and shuffling its ass side to side for all to see. 

My landlord is in my kitchen and I feel awkward! I am so anti social.


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> why do they say your second comes early? certainly not for me or you chilla! Mines well cooked now just must be chilling out and in no hurry. kicking about here and shuffling its ass side to side for all to see.
> 
> My landlord is in my kitchen and I feel awkward! I am so anti social.

I know they say 2nd, 3rd etc normally comes sooner well proven wrong there lol, Oh yes tinkers is the same movin from one side to another and seems like shes havin a party in there, gettin so fed up with a few nosey friends too , some sayin no sign of tinks yet ???? like i so wanna bite their heads off as normally they dont take ne notice unless wanna kno ur buisness hence why shutin my wall dwn when hav baby lol.

Im just the same i hate have workmen in the house as just cant be bothered to make convo. Looks like we're in it for the long haul xxx


----------



## pichi

chella said:


> 4 days and counting went this far over due with my 2nd , but now im just looking out for every twinge hoping this is it :nope:!!!!! Nephew's funeral tomorrow and because of the distance i will not be attending so feeling dwn about that too' Im hopin that she be here soon, got midwife monday hoping maybe she might offer me a sweep or something by then xxxxx
> 
> Hows's everyone else doing ?

you should definitely be offered a sweep by then if you haven't already gone into labour.

get bouncing on that birthing ball if you have one :)

sorry to hear about you not being able to attend your nephews funeral tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## megs79

Announcing the birth of baby Frida at 11pm on Sunday 14th November. She's wonderful!
Good luck all you other sparklers :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0065.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0077.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0088.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0107.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chella

you should definitely be offered a sweep by then if you haven't already gone into labour.

get bouncing on that birthing ball if you have one :)

sorry to hear about you not being able to attend your nephews funeral tomorrow. :hugs:[/QUOTE]


I hope so as its dragging now :( aw thank u i hope tomorrow goes quickly for me, yeah i never got up to soph aka am to pick up birthing ball so no bouncy ball, hows u ? x


----------



## megs79

Forgot to mention weight - people always want to know that don't they! 7 lb 15 oz


----------



## b23

I have just had the shock of my life!!!! I'm going to be an auntie!!!! I honestly can't believe it - a little cousin for my little one and there will be less than a year between them :) Yay!


----------



## loulabump

awwww how lovely b23! I got the same news a few days ago, my little sister has just found out she's expecting! Won't it be lovely to have cousins so close together! :D x


----------



## Bartness

well I left work...started to get a headach and didnt want to deal with people who call the support center for help, and yet act like they know more...so I left. Just couldnt deal with it today.

Majm, I still plan on asking about an induction date when I see my MW tomorrow. 

Congrats on the new sparkler!


----------



## anna matronic

Loula and b23 it's fab. My sister is pregnant with twins due in march. It's very exciting :)


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Meg - simply gorgeous!! :hugs:

:hugs: for tomorrow Chella - Im sure your Nephew would understand

That is lovely B23 - I have a very good friend due the week before xmas - it is her 2nd - but Im hoping she has another girl as we can bring our girlies up together then

:hugs: Bartness - hope you feel better soon or at least its a sign of someone on their way :winkwink:

Lol xx


----------



## Kayley

chella said:


> Kayley said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Well I'm still here with a big VERY itchy bump, I'm willing for baby to come now I'm on maternity leave! We are ready. Please send labour vibes lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is waiting to pop
> 
> oh and CONGRATULATIONS to all the girls who have already had there little ones xx
> 
> Hey kayley hows u ? i think im init for the long haul lol xx
> 
> 
> 
> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here also. No cramps or anything just feeling uncomfortable. So much so that last night's sleep was as broken as a jigsaw puzzle...I feel soo tired!
> 
> Have a midwife appointment today and taking my mother with me as OH is at work this time, gonna be fun! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol snap had few twinges thou but i jus dont think shes aiming to come yet xxClick to expand...


Hey hun, I'm alright, my body is EXHAUSTED and my mind is racing lol. I left work on Friday so was my 4th official maternity leave day today and my god i'm having to find things to keep myself occupied lol. Mind you the nesting has started big time! I pent half the day wrapping up xmas presents.

Getting aches and pains but no signs of baby coming yet!


----------



## Kayley

chella said:


> 4 days and counting went this far over due with my 2nd , but now im just looking out for every twinge hoping this is it :nope:!!!!! Nephew's funeral tomorrow and because of the distance i will not be attending so feeling dwn about that too' Im hopin that she be here soon, got midwife monday hoping maybe she might offer me a sweep or something by then xxxxx
> 
> Hows's everyone else doing ?

Will be thinking of your tomorrow Chella! :(


----------



## Kayley

Congrats Meg, baby is gorgeous :)

I havn't got my 40 week midwife appointment until 4th December which is obviously 4 days after my due date so if I havn't popped by then I expect midwife will want to give me a sweep - which I really don't want! I don't want to be induced either so am REALLY hoping baby will come naturally beforehand.


----------



## chella

[/QUOTE]


Hey hun, I'm alright, my body is EXHAUSTED and my mind is racing lol. I left work on Friday so was my 4th official maternity leave day today and my god i'm having to find things to keep myself occupied lol. Mind you the nesting has started big time! I pent half the day wrapping up xmas presents.

Getting aches and pains but no signs of baby coming yet![/QUOTE]

I bet it is, same as got the odd aches and pains and burning dwn below not a uti , i think i may start wrappin the presents i hav hidden lol xx



megs79 said:


> Announcing the birth of baby Frida at 11pm on Sunday 14th November. She's wonderful!
> Good luck all you other sparklers :flower:

She is beautiful and on my due date lol x congratulations xx



b23 said:


> I have just had the shock of my life!!!! I'm going to be an auntie!!!! I honestly can't believe it - a little cousin for my little one and there will be less than a year between them :) Yay!

Thats so lovely , think its nice growin up close when related too, its bit like that in my family as my nicece son was born prem in february so their be quite close in age xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats megs79! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations vinteenage! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pr...hes-here-more-pictures-added-post-64-a-4.html


----------



## happigail

baby Adriana Katrina was born on the 16.11.10 weighing 8 pound 2. Still in hospital so no pic as yet! X


----------



## majm1241

Congrats HG!!!! :hugs: I'll update tomorrow when I am on my laptop! :kiss:


----------



## Dragonfly

COngrats all thats given birth since my last post! so many to name. I am still here 3 days over due but I have laundry to do to keep me busy lol


----------



## fairypop

megs79 said:


> Announcing the birth of baby Frida at 11pm on Sunday 14th November. She's wonderful!
> Good luck all you other sparklers :flower:

Congrats! She is beautiful! I remember our early chats about waiting for af to return and you now have your gorgeous bundle and I am on my edd!

Well done! Xxx


----------



## weezyweu

Hi, Could you update the first page for me too please. Leo was born on 9th November at 12.28pm weighing 8ib 11oz and was 40 cm long and 35cm head.

Hope all you ladies are doing well and it wont be long until your lo arrives


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Weezywu, and happygail! 

Well...I woke up at 330 this morning, wet....I think my water broke. Called hosptial, said to put a pad on and get a little more rest, and to call back in an hour. 

no sleeping for me, Im a nervous wreck (OH is still sleeping, he crashed on the couch). I'm ready for my baby to be here, but seriously, its like "OMG! IM GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!" 

I never got to the store to get stuff we need for the house, and my hospital bag! Oh well, I guess I'll have to send my mom out shopping with my credit card....hehe.


----------



## Ginger1

Aww..good luck Bartness! I've just had exactly the same thing happen when I got out of the shower! Midwife has come round and confirmed it's definitely my waters...so I've just got to sit and wait now!!

Very very scared!! Think I might be sending OH to Tescos to get some last minute bits too!!:haha:


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats to everyone who has had their little ones already too!:happydance:


----------



## Kitten-B

Hey everyone!

Just a quick one to say we had our lovely little baby - yellow bump turned blue. He's called Sam and was born on 16 November at 5.26am weighing 7lbs 10 oz.

Labour etc definitely definitely wasn't fun, but getting over the trauma quickly - no lasting damage and just so so happy he's here.

Will update with proper birth story and photos soon once we catch our breath!

xxx


----------



## b23

Bartness said:


> Congrats Weezywu, and happygail!
> 
> Well...I woke up at 330 this morning, wet....I think my water broke. Called hosptial, said to put a pad on and get a little more rest, and to call back in an hour.
> 
> no sleeping for me, Im a nervous wreck (OH is still sleeping, he crashed on the couch). I'm ready for my baby to be here, but seriously, its like "OMG! IM GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!"
> 
> I never got to the store to get stuff we need for the house, and my hospital bag! Oh well, I guess I'll have to send my mom out shopping with my credit card....hehe.

Hope all goes well for you Bartness! I can't help feeling jealous as mean as our due dates are the same!


----------



## loulabump

Kitten-B said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just a quick one to say we had our lovely little baby - yellow bump turned blue. He's called Sam and was born on 16 November at 5.26am weighing 7lbs 10 oz.
> 
> Labour etc definitely definitely wasn't fun, but getting over the trauma quickly - no lasting damage and just so so happy he's here.
> 
> Will update with proper birth story and photos soon once we catch our breath!
> 
> xxx

congratulations!! :happydance::flower:


----------



## Ginger1

Congratulations, Kitten!:flower:


----------



## LoisP

Been getting quite hefty braxton hicks for well over a week... had a right 'clearout' last night and this morning (sorry TMI) :haha: and severe back ache, occasional period pain-like cramping... Hoping something is starting!! *Fingers crossed* oh and boobs hurt like crazy! (don't know if this is a sign, but hey, something else to complain about :haha:)


----------



## lolpants

Congrats too all the new sparklers.. and GL too those whose waters are breaking and getting signs!!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

:( tired, fed up, sore and grouchy. To lazy to get up and do anything.


----------



## weezyweu

Goodluck to everyone whos waters have broken. Wont be long before holding your lo.


----------



## Bartness

I waited about an hour and a half and called the hosptial back. I had had a few dripples of fluid, nothing major, so the nurse on duty told me "you probably just peed" even though Im 100% POSITIVE I didnt pee. I said 'whatever' and hung up. I guess I'll have to tell my MW what happened at my appoitment later this afternoon and see what he says.


----------



## Dragonfly

They give you no credit at all for having a brain do they? you would know if you peed yourself ffs yet they assume your come incontinent brain dead pregnant woman who woudont know what peeing herself felt like so needs some midwife to say that down the phone to her. GRR . I hate when poeple treat others like they are stupid. And they should never say that by the way its as bad as turning you away without examining you, what if something where to happen and they didnt check you? not doing their job.


----------



## Ginger1

That's rubbish :( Definitely ask your midwife to check you this afternoon...mine came straight over and checked the pad I'd been using, maybe bring one in for him to check when you go to your appointment?

I'm still at home, but getting stronger and stronger contractions now..waters STILL leaking every time I stand up., I didn't realise how much I could contain!!


----------



## Bartness

Im frustrated with the hospital, and now am in a bad mood. j

So i called my mom and she goes "well it was probably nothing, he'll come when he's ready" I hung up on her....

URGH I was certain Jaxon would be here today or tomorrow!


----------



## majm1241

weezyweu said:


> Hi, Could you update the first page for me too please. Leo was born on 9th November at 12.28pm weighing 8ib 11oz and was 40 cm long and 35cm head.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well and it wont be long until your lo arrives

Congrats Hon! When was your due date? I can't seem to find you on the first Page.



Ginger1 said:


> Aww..good luck Bartness! I've just had exactly the same thing happen when I got out of the shower! Midwife has come round and confirmed it's definitely my waters...so I've just got to sit and wait now!!
> 
> Very very scared!! Think I might be sending OH to Tescos to get some last minute bits too!!:haha:

GL Hon! :hugs:



Kitten-B said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just a quick one to say we had our lovely little baby - yellow bump turned blue. He's called Sam and was born on 16 November at 5.26am weighing 7lbs 10 oz.
> 
> Labour etc definitely definitely wasn't fun, but getting over the trauma quickly - no lasting damage and just so so happy he's here.
> 
> Will update with proper birth story and photos soon once we catch our breath!
> 
> xxx

Congrats Hon! :hugs:



LoisP said:


> Been getting quite hefty braxton hicks for well over a week... had a right 'clearout' last night and this morning (sorry TMI) :haha: and severe back ache, occasional period pain-like cramping... Hoping something is starting!! *Fingers crossed* oh and boobs hurt like crazy! (don't know if this is a sign, but hey, something else to complain about :haha:)

GL Hon! :hugs:



Bartness said:


> I waited about an hour and a half and called the hosptial back. I had had a few dripples of fluid, nothing major, so the nurse on duty told me "you probably just peed" even though Im 100% POSITIVE I didnt pee. I said 'whatever' and hung up. I guess I'll have to tell my MW what happened at my appoitment later this afternoon and see what he says.

Wow! I would have been irritated! I think you outta be able to know if you peed or not! What an idiot nurse! :growlmad:



Bartness said:


> Im frustrated with the hospital, and now am in a bad mood. j
> 
> So i called my mom and she goes "well it was probably nothing, he'll come when he's ready" I hung up on her....
> 
> URGH I was certain Jaxon would be here today or tomorrow!

I hate when my mom tells me stuff I don't want to hear! LOL I get mad and hung up on her too when she does not give me the support I want! :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

Congrats to all the new sparklers! and GL to those whose waters have broken and are getting signs!

I'm exhausted again today and havn't even done anything! Why do I feel like this? lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Bartness said:


> Im frustrated with the hospital, and now am in a bad mood. j
> 
> So i called my mom and she goes "well it was probably nothing, he'll come when he's ready" I hung up on her....
> 
> URGH I was certain Jaxon would be here today or tomorrow!

I thought the same about 2 weeks ago or more. Seems to be teasing and now not a thing is happening here. I hope you dont go over as well.


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations on all the new Sparklers!!!!


----------



## weezyweu

hi majm was due 4th nov thanks


----------



## forgodssake

Very quickly and hugs to you all first:

Leo William Anthony was born at 7:18pm on 19/11/10 weighing 8lb 7oz - he's beautiful xx


----------



## marinewife101

Michael is here =) he was born November 17th 8:27 pm weighing 8 pounds 12 ounces and 19 3/4 inches long =) hes makes our lil family complete..


----------



## ShanandBoc

Naw everyone is having their babies, congrats ladies, cant keep up to congratulate u all individually now!! xxx


----------



## Bartness

Well, I went to my docs appoitment...mentioned I had woke up wet....they tested for fluid.

Turns out I was right my waters did break. Was sent right over to the hospital. They started me on Pitocen about an hour ago, and will start me on anibiotics here with in the next 15 minutes. Im excited but nervous!


----------



## majm1241

Updated you Weezy! :thumbup:

Congrats FGS & Marinewife! :hugs:

YAY!!! GL Bartness!!!! Maybe your OH WAS right after all!!!! :lol:


----------



## anna matronic

Wow!! Good luck bartness :)


----------



## Dragonfly

ShanandBoc said:


> Naw everyone is having their babies, congrats ladies, cant keep up to congratulate u all individually now!! xxx

nope not me. :cry: *enters cloud of misery and bad temper* Just generally in a bad mood and think someone will die today if they ask me anything even if I would like a cup of tea. :wacko: hormones! eek! and a quiet baby today so I am crapping it that something is wrong. :cry:And fighting with my OH! 

so down right now.


----------



## ShanandBoc

aw DF sorry to hear u are feeling so down, im sure bubs wont keep u waiting too much longer and i hope tomorrow is a better day for you xoxoxox


----------



## Dragonfly

Everyone keeps predicting dates so another date is tomorrow and they all wrong so far. not that i believe they where right i just wanted one of them to be right.


----------



## sophie c

congratulations to all the babies born so far.....and goood luck to those still waiting!

cant beleive my little Lainey mae is a week old already

LOVE all you ladies!!

xxxx


----------



## lolpants

GL Bartness!! 

:hugs: DF - Going overdue sucks doesn't it!? I was 6 days over and felt like it coulda gone on much longer too! - hopefully your LO will just shoot out last minute too!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Did you have any signs LOLpants? or just sudden?


----------



## b23

Tomorrow is full moon so I'm keeping my fingers very much crossed now...


----------



## LoisP

b23, i was just about to remind everyone it's a full moon tomorrow :)
Lets hope it gets some babies moving! :D


----------



## b23

LoisP said:


> b23, i was just about to remind everyone it's a full moon tomorrow :)
> Lets hope it gets some babies moving! :D

I hope you're right! I'm being induced at 40 weeks so I really really hope baby gets a move on! As lovely as it will be to have a happy healthy baby in my arms, it would be so much better if he arrived when he wanted to, not because of an induction.


----------



## Dragonfly

"elbows through pregnant ladies" Excuse me its my turn tomorrow you all just get in line behind me! people are stealing my place in the que the cheek! 


:)


----------



## b23

Aww dragonfly! I keep logging on and hoping for news of progress from you!


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> Did you have any signs LOLpants? or just sudden?

I did have very irregular contractions for the 3 days before -Well the Monday morning and the Weds evening mainly and then she arrived on the Thursday morning-- but I seriously thought that they were gonna continue like that for at least a week before she would arrive! No signs other than that for me - I still dunno exactly when my waters broke!?

GL :dust: hoping it happens really soon for you!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

OMG you can miss your waters breaking? I was worried what if i was in shower and they went . I thought it would be tons you coudlnt miss it. Well my waters where ok on tuesday. I think i am all stuffed up and defo not going to go soon.


----------



## pinklizzy

b23 said:


> Aww dragonfly! I keep logging on and hoping for news of progress from you!

Me too! Come on baby, time to make your entrance into the world now :kiss:


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> OMG you can miss your waters breaking? I was worried what if i was in shower and they went . I thought it would be tons you coudlnt miss it. Well my waters where ok on tuesday. I think i am all stuffed up and defo not going to go soon.

Its mad but it was all such a hurried fuzz of activity - was only 12 mins between finding out head was there and giving birth remember! I guess she musta come out in them? I never thought to ask the MW so I'll never know!



pinklizzy said:


> b23 said:
> 
> 
> Aww dragonfly! I keep logging on and hoping for news of progress from you!
> 
> Me too! Come on baby, time to make your entrance into the world now :kiss:Click to expand...

:haha: its true!Me too! DF your LO is the most eagerly anticipated Sparkler I reckon!.. Was Kelly as she needed that baby too come on time sooo bad, but she has popped now (and is very quiet understandably as emigrating with a newborn can't be the least time consuming thing!) so you take poll position! :haha:

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

aww I feel so loved now! dont feel on my own and left out, thought I was going to be talking to myself in here as i know theres very few that post here left who are even over due. 

my boobs and nipples are so sore right now! I have colostrum in one boob as thats the one william dosnt like its changed so maybe a sign?

still farting though.


----------



## anna matronic

You still here df :( I am still banking on tonorrow!!


----------



## Kayley

Ohhh I wonder if Bartness has had her bundle now?

DF goodluck! I don't think baby will keep you waiting TOO much longer - then you'll wonder where the time went! x


----------



## Dragonfly

I swear I have such bad farts it hurts and i thought a few times it was labour but wasnt i just ate to many oranges and rennies. My boobs are changing so i hope thats a sign. 

why do I feel like this is forever!


----------



## chella

Hey Everyone 

im still holding on' 41wks today lol , just trying to catch up since last on see who has had babies and whos still here waitin ? really fancy a caramel ring doughnut odd i kno?


----------



## chella

Big congratulations to all the new sparklers & to the ones in labour all the best' hoping its my turn soon xxx:thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

Hi everyone! I am lurking mainly because my parents just got here today and I get induced on Monday! :happydance: I will update as I check. I didn't miss anyone did I? :lol: GL everyone! Chella & DF I hope you two have a good day tomorrow and LOs come! :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

Hello everyone.

Jaxon Dean Jones was born on 11/20/10 at 7:06 am. He weighed in at 7lbs 11ozs and was 20.5 inches long (thought most of that was added to his massive conned shapped head..hehe). he has a full head of brown long hair, with get this...natural blonde high lights. its nuts.

I love him completly.


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats bartness! 

chella i thought you had gone I dont know why. Looks like its us here then waiting about still. 

5 days over due here,. your turn next Chella then me. I doubt I will give birth today nothing is happening here as usual. May be prepared for hospital app on tuesday and stop kidding myself.


----------



## Kayley

Congrats Bartness, sounds like baby is gorgeous! :D

Well with 9 days to go nothing is happening here either :(

GL Chella, hope baby comes soon xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Well done Bartness he sounds gorgeous!!

Hope bubs hurrys up for u Chella xxx


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Bartness- can't wait to see pics!

Labour :dust: for DF and Chella!

GL for tomorrow Majm!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Went to bed for a shag and instead woke up 3 hours later. William was as usual in the middle so nothing was happening but he fell asleep to. well least I got a good nap to recharge the batteries.


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Bartness!! :hugs: I'll update when on my laptop!!


----------



## shyfox1988

lolpants said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> OMG you can miss your waters breaking? I was worried what if i was in shower and they went . I thought it would be tons you coudlnt miss it. Well my waters where ok on tuesday. I think i am all stuffed up and defo not going to go soon.
> 
> Its mad but it was all such a hurried fuzz of activity - was only 12 mins between finding out head was there and giving birth remember! I guess she musta come out in them? I never thought to ask the MW so I'll never know!
> Lol xxClick to expand...

<<<---- have you looked through your labour notes in maternity notes?? i read mine it was quite an interesting read even though had to look up what certain things ment xXx


----------



## shyfox1988

sending labour :dust::dust::dust::dust: to DF and Chella, hope you both meet your :baby: very soon :thumbup::happydance:

congrats to Bartness Jaxson sounds gorgeous 

good luck majm1241 hope your induction goes well xXx


----------



## chella

majm1241 said:


> Hi everyone! I am lurking mainly because my parents just got here today and I get induced on Monday! :happydance: I will update as I check. I didn't miss anyone did I? :lol: GL everyone! Chella & DF I hope you two have a good day tomorrow and LOs come! :hugs:

Thanks and all the best for monday hun cant wait to hear ur news xxx



Bartness said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Jaxon Dean Jones was born on 11/20/10 at 7:06 am. He weighed in at 7lbs 11ozs and was 20.5 inches long (thought most of that was added to his massive conned shapped head..hehe). he has a full head of brown long hair, with get this...natural blonde high lights. its nuts.
> 
> I love him completly.

Congratulations huni sounds gorgeous xx



Dragonfly said:


> congrats bartness!
> 
> chella i thought you had gone I dont know why. Looks like its us here then waiting about still.
> 
> 5 days over due here,. your turn next Chella then me. I doubt I will give birth today nothing is happening here as usual. May be prepared for hospital app on tuesday and stop kidding myself.

Im still hangin on df lol wouldnt it be funny if we both go at some time, 41 WKS today so hoping this week is our week xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

it should be they cant go on for to much longer now! good chance we would be on same date but by law you have to go before me as your 2 days ahead of me waiting.


----------



## chella

Thats very true , but i dont mind sharing, got midwife tomorrow so lets hope she brings good news as it doesnt feel like tinkers is in any rush to head dwn right now xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I am happy baby is well cooked as I was worried about premie labour or pre term but come on now baby! lol and movements have reduced so I am crapping it about that and have to keep checking. I just want baby here I feel like i am in limbo. I wish they would just give a due week and not a due date!


----------



## lolpants

shyfox1988 said:


> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> OMG you can miss your waters breaking? I was worried what if i was in shower and they went . I thought it would be tons you coudlnt miss it. Well my waters where ok on tuesday. I think i am all stuffed up and defo not going to go soon.
> 
> Its mad but it was all such a hurried fuzz of activity - was only 12 mins between finding out head was there and giving birth remember! I guess she musta come out in them? I never thought to ask the MW so I'll never know!
> Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> <<<---- have you looked through your labour notes in maternity notes?? i read mine it was quite an interesting read even though had to look up what certain things ment xXxClick to expand...

They take the folder off you here?
I do have a sheet with delivery details - thats how I know it was 12 mins and the only thing I can see on there is it says Membranes - complete?? maybe that means she was delivered in them?

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate it when William comes back from his grans stinking of 20 different perfumes! clothes hair you name it he stinks!


----------



## Lenka

Congrats Bartness on your bundle of joy x
I guess everyone is still waiting like me.? 
Me and my OH went on hospital tour today, it was lovely, midwives were lovely nd considering today is full moon, most of the rooms were empty! The room with birthing pool was available too, wish I could go into labour now: ) 
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## shyfox1988

lolpants said:


> shyfox1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolpants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> OMG you can miss your waters breaking? I was worried what if i was in shower and they went . I thought it would be tons you coudlnt miss it. Well my waters where ok on tuesday. I think i am all stuffed up and defo not going to go soon.
> 
> Its mad but it was all such a hurried fuzz of activity - was only 12 mins between finding out head was there and giving birth remember! I guess she musta come out in them? I never thought to ask the MW so I'll never know!
> Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> <<<---- have you looked through your labour notes in maternity notes?? i read mine it was quite an interesting read even though had to look up what certain things ment xXxClick to expand...
> 
> They take the folder off you here?
> I do have a sheet with delivery details - thats how I know it was 12 mins and the only thing I can see on there is it says Membranes - complete?? maybe that means she was delivered in them?
> 
> Lol xxClick to expand...

oh mine didnt get taken off me, they take them on day 10-11 when midwife discharges me and emily if we a are both well(which should be tomorrow) then everything goes over to health visitor care on tuesday, 

yeah membranes complete sounds like they came out when phoebe did xXx


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> I am happy baby is well cooked as I was worried about premie labour or pre term but come on now baby! lol and movements have reduced so I am crapping it about that and have to keep checking. I just want baby here I feel like i am in limbo. I wish they would just give a due week and not a due date!


Oh yes our babies are well and truly cooked, im the same with movements too, still worry to this point. Im getting to the point where i would like to meet her now , hoping tomorrow brings news, have u got midwife appointment at all xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Am getting the crap kicked out of me here now. Always between 6 and 10 I get loads of movement. I am hoping its moving down or something something other than get more comfortable. I ordered my shopping for tomorrow morning in case I go after that and miss it, cant have an empty cupboard . Plus i know this time its stuff for hospital bag.


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats Bartness! you beat me to it by 40 minutes!!

My gorgeous little 6lb 8.5oz boy Harry Stephen was born at 7:44am on the 20th November, after a bit of an epic labour! Will post the full story when I'm less knackered as I'm just back from hospital :D

I'm in love already....but seriously in need of a better nights sleep in my own home away from the ward!


----------



## Bartness

congrats to all the new Sparkler mommies! 

Jaxon is a joy, very mellow he hardly ever crys!

Though he didnt take the breast at all...didnt eat at all yesterday, so today we started on formula, and will just express milk for him. Right now Im not getting anything since the milk hasnt come in, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Dragonfly

Tomorrow is Sagittarius :) and our babies are born on the year of the tiger. I was reading up on it there.


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> Am getting the crap kicked out of me here now. Always between 6 and 10 I get loads of movement. I am hoping its moving down or something something other than get more comfortable. I ordered my shopping for tomorrow morning in case I go after that and miss it, cant have an empty cupboard . Plus i know this time its stuff for hospital bag.

yeah tinkers is more lively in the evenin, ive ironed school uniform for the week etc jus incase.:happydance:



Ginger1 said:


> Congrats Bartness! you beat me to it by 40 minutes!!
> 
> My gorgeous little 6lb 8.5oz boy Harry Stephen was born at 7:44am on the 20th November, after a bit of an epic labour! Will post the full story when I'm less knackered as I'm just back from hospital :D
> 
> I'm in love already....but seriously in need of a better nights sleep in my own home away from the ward!

Its always nicer wen u get home to ur own comforts xxcongrats huni xx


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> Tomorrow is Sagittarius :) and our babies are born on the year of the tiger. I was reading up on it there.

Tigers are fierce so I like that.

Didn't get a chance to read through all the threads, just wanna say congrats to all the new sparklers!!!

Df, I bought the Dslr camera yesterday. Costco ( a big box store here in the us was having q good sale). I got the nikon d5000 with an 18-55 vr nikkor lens and 55-200 vr nikkor lens. It was a kit. Hopefully I made a ghod choice. It was btwn that and the canon t2i (550d). The canon is on sale until the 24 and I have 90 days if I wanna return the nikon.'


----------



## rowleypolie

how is everyone doing?? i havent been on here in ages and i see all these babies born!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Ginger! :hugs: I will update you as soon as I get on my laptop. Have not had a chance to get on it all day long!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

rai said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Sagittarius :) and our babies are born on the year of the tiger. I was reading up on it there.
> 
> Tigers are fierce so I like that.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to read through all the threads, just wanna say congrats to all the new sparklers!!!
> 
> Df, I bought the Dslr camera yesterday. Costco ( a big box store here in the us was having q good sale). I got the nikon d5000 with an 18-55 vr nikkor lens and 55-200 vr nikkor lens. It was a kit. Hopefully I made a ghod choice. It was btwn that and the canon t2i (550d). The canon is on sale until the 24 and I have 90 days if I wanna return the nikon.'Click to expand...

Great choice thats the newer model to mine read lots of good things about it and the VR lens is great for movement which I thoiught would be good for Wiliams pics as its hard enough to get a pic of him still. 

And in my house William is year of the ox, this one tiger so both I think are strong. I am year of the dog woof! lol and oh is monkey. 


rowleypolie said:


> how is everyone doing?? i havent been on here in ages and i see all these babies born!!

Loving the profile pic! I am still here. 
Though I have pain in my back it feels like its about to explode? is that labour? comes and goes and near had me in tears there. its like pressure pain.


----------



## sophie c

maybe DF argghh i keep looking on here for updates on you! i am waiting on YOU lol!

good luck

xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I know I know have words with my baby who is shuffling around in me all morning getting more comfortable! I keep getting pressure down below, fake pooh feeling but that back ache is gone. COME ON!


----------



## chella

Quick update - please do not post on my facebook , shall now leave soph and cocobelle to update me, soph can u giv cocobelle mobile num one endin 1127 plzx xxx

Had leak at 6.30am and heading in now to get checked over so maybe today or maybe false alarm xxx hows df ? xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

It cant be a false alarm leaking if your this far over? and its your turn anyway. Oh shit then me! hold on anyone else there before me?

I dont say things on peoples facebooks till after just in case as I know a lot of whats in here is private. I wait till pics are posted then I start cooing and congrats.


----------



## b23

Well, the full moon didn't have any effect! Backache is getting worse though :nope: counting down until Friday to see the midwife when I will get an induction date :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

GL Chella!!! I hope this is it for you!!! I go in for my induction today! So Bryelle will be here late this evening or early in the morning on the 23rd!! :D


----------



## anna matronic

GL Chella :)

Checking in for update duties :D i was half asleep when chella txt me earlier so havent given cocobelle her number yet.

no updates yet :)


----------



## lolpants

congrats Ginger!!
lovely profile pics bartness and rowley!!

GL Chella - you have my no if you need me to update too - happy to be back up :)

Lol xx


----------



## loulabump

Oooh best of luck chella really hope tinker is on her way!!! x x x


----------



## anna matronic

Ok Chella is back home. Waters have gone, induction booked for Weds am if nothing happens before.

Yay :wohoo:


----------



## loulabump

*YAY!!!!!!!!*

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bambi1985

omg I havn't been on here for sooo long! Huge congrats to all that have had thier LO's already and masses of labour dust to those still waiting :dust:

I've got 2 days until due date and not really had any signs yet - bit of back ache and period type pains but thats about it :(


----------



## lolpants

The end is in sight Chella!! yey! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## chella

Dragonfly said:


> It cant be a false alarm leaking if your this far over? and its your turn anyway. Oh shit then me! hold on anyone else there before me?
> 
> I dont say things on peoples facebooks till after just in case as I know a lot of whats in here is private. I wait till pics are posted then I start cooing and congrats.

ur next i think !!! :happydance xx



majm1241 said:


> GL Chella!!! I hope this is it for you!!! I go in for my induction today! So Bryelle will be here late this evening or early in the morning on the 23rd!! :D

Good luck majm :happydance: xx



lolpants said:


> congrats Ginger!!
> lovely profile pics bartness and rowley!!
> 
> GL Chella - you have my no if you need me to update too - happy to be back up :)
> 
> Lol xx

Thank u that'd be great as u have my number already so ill leave it to you and sophie just in case dont catch cocobelle xxx

Thank u soph ur doing good on updates ,had a twinge at school run which wasnt pleasant, glad to be back home though, parents evening tonight so hoping to get there, but will keep u posted or my update buddies will xxxx good luck to all u waiting x


----------



## Kayley

Good Luck Chella! Hope baby comes soon.

I am doing all I can to budge baby now, my belly is so itchy its driving me crazy! Been eating curry and pineapple today.


----------



## Dragonfly

My app is on wed not tomorrow, gutted,. but i hope i go very soon as i dont want womans hands shoved up my crack sex is sore enough for days after without having that. Speaking of sex triued that, hard to do when william was screaming the place down and wouldn't get out of the room and play! so we gave up. Though i have an amazing amount of discharge?? I need the sperm though . Wasnt happening. :( later on when william is asleep maybe. But I am sore down there so wont be fun. I have a stupid vag! it hates me. No wonder I dont get to go in to natural labour I bet it stops that to as well as enjoyment of sex.


----------



## Cocobelle

Yay Chella!!!!

Sorry, I did think my updating due to lack of hands would be poo :rofl: Georgie loves my boobs far too much, have not had a hand free all day (to do much more than click the thank button, lol). Luckily you have a long list of peeps waiting to update!

I hope April is holding her little princess by now. 

Labour :dust: to all those still waiting for signs, I hope it happens soon for you.

AFM: Feeding, feeding feeding! And on that note ...............

x


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah you feel like a cow for a while at the start feeding but does pass. And multitasking skills will improve dramatically. I have it to a tea now lol most the time I am typing and feeding while in here. Excuse not to get up hehe. Lazy bitch I am. 

baby kicking about here, whole bump moving i am baby is moving down.


----------



## Cocobelle

It really is never ending at the mo but I am determined to stick at it as I know it will get easier once I have cracked it.

I miss having a wriggly baby in me, but I love having him my arms more x


----------



## Dragonfly

yay you do miss them in belly i was like that after william. for a while while everything inside settles you swear something was still in there. 

I am finding it hard with bump to get william on me to feed he keeps slipping off and crying. he has a chest cough like his dad has,


----------



## majm1241

Quick update! 

They changed it to 5 am tomorrow! :growlmad: I went to my 1:40 pm dr appt and since I am now at 50% effaced and a full 2 cm dilated they won't do the cirvidil like they planned. *They said I am where they wanted me to be if I was given the cervidil. If I went in at 5 pm tonight I would have stayed overnight for nothing for them to start the pitocin at 5 am tomorrow anyways. So, *I just arrive at 5 pm tomorrow and go straight to being put on pitocin! I am so impatient! Lol About to go to sleep so I can wake up at 4 am to be there at 5 am.

I still have not had a chance to update the thread. I will tomorrow when I am settled in at the hospital! :hugs: GN all! :sleep:


----------



## Dragonfly

Morning. 
Spend all night in pain I thought or still think its wind but less and less now as the pain is not going away its in my back and down bottom of my bump. Had to get pain killers in me it was so sore just to get an hour of sleep. I can still feel it through pain killers now but I dont know wither its start of labour or not??where does labour pains start?


----------



## Dragonfly

Had the most excruciating pain ever there! back bottom of bump and stabbing pain! I was in tears and OH thinks its labour but I dont know its gone now,still there if i move a certain way but I did not like that one bloody bit at all!


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck April!!!

DF, I have never gone naturally so have no advice to give but if you are in a lot of pain, don't suffer in silence, call your MW or hospital. You never know, this could be the start for you honey!

Hope Chella is ok, thinking of you sweetie!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont have a midwife, we have ones that go to different towns but they are not here today and if i call them they are rude to me. They treat yuo like your a pain in the ass and ask you to drive 30 to where they are as they will not come down. Last time the hassel I had and she was in the local surgery I just didnt have a lift and she came out and rubbed my face in it. I think mat ward would be better onlooker they would ask me to call up and since i have a sick OH and sick toddler I dont fancy sitting there and being sent home again as I have an app tomorrow. 

Pain not as bad but feels like literally a pain in my ass. You know like trapped wind, like someone shoving a needle up your bum and i defo think baby moved down its quiet today so far.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Coco! On my way now! :D I'll update if I can!


----------



## b23

Any change Dragonfly? How are you getting on?


----------



## b23

TMI alert - lost my plug this morning...what a lovely thing to wake up to! NOT! Obviously that doesn't necessarily mean I can get my hopes up but I'm trying to look on the bright side so that I can avoid being induced at the weekend/early next week.


----------



## lolpants

GL Majm!!

DF does it feel like pressure downwards towards your bum? That is what my labour felt like! so could be it??.... 

B23 - Could be anytime from now for you then! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## b23

lolpants said:


> GL Majm!!
> 
> DF does it feel like pressure downwards towards your bum? That is what my labour felt like! so could be it??....
> 
> B23 - Could be anytime from now for you then! :happydance:
> 
> Lol xx

I really hope you're right!! x


----------



## sophie c

DF- i had a lot of lower back pain and pressure in my bum also so it could well be the start of labour!! xxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I think its just wind as its gone now but I feel pressure down in my bum anyway. I have hospital tomorrow. I hope that I can sleep tonight as that seems to be two nights in a row I have been awake with pain.


----------



## majm1241

GL DF & b23!!! :hugs:

AFM Quick update & I am on my iphone: Started pitocin at 5:45 am and broke my waters at 6:35 am. Had to stop pitocin for 30 mins after breaking my waters because her heart rate dropped almost immediately. They gave me oxygen & had me turn on my left side but did not work so then I turned on my right and then her heart rate went back up. She is better now and started up pitocin 30 mins after stopping it. Contractions are getting stronger and closer together. It is now 8:16 am. Doctor says baby will be here today!! :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

majm1241 said:


> GL DF & b23!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM Quick update & I am on my iphone: Started pitocin at 5:45 am and broke my waters at 6:35 am. Had to stop pitocin for 30 mins after breaking my waters because her heart rate dropped almost immediately. They gave me oxygen & had me turn on my left side but did not work so then I turned on my right and then her heart rate went back up. She is better now and started up pitocin 30 mins after stopping it. Contractions are getting stronger and closer together. It is now 8:16 am. Doctor says baby will be here today!! :)

:happydance: hope her heart rate stays up! are you dialed any?


----------



## b23

majm1241 said:


> GL DF & b23!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM Quick update & I am on my iphone: Started pitocin at 5:45 am and broke my waters at 6:35 am. Had to stop pitocin for 30 mins after breaking my waters because her heart rate dropped almost immediately. They gave me oxygen & had me turn on my left side but did not work so then I turned on my right and then her heart rate went back up. She is better now and started up pitocin 30 mins after stopping it. Contractions are getting stronger and closer together. It is now 8:16 am. Doctor says baby will be here today!! :)

Great news!


----------



## rai

majm1241 said:


> GL DF & b23!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM Quick update & I am on my iphone: Started pitocin at 5:45 am and broke my waters at 6:35 am. Had to stop pitocin for 30 mins after breaking my waters because her heart rate dropped almost immediately. They gave me oxygen & had me turn on my left side but did not work so then I turned on my right and then her heart rate went back up. She is better now and started up pitocin 30 mins after stopping it. Contractions are getting stronger and closer together. It is now 8:16 am. Doctor says baby will be here today!! :)

Great news majm!!!! Baby, baby, baby!!!


----------



## sparky32

majm1241 said:


> GL DF & b23!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM Quick update & I am on my iphone: Started pitocin at 5:45 am and broke my waters at 6:35 am. Had to stop pitocin for 30 mins after breaking my waters because her heart rate dropped almost immediately. They gave me oxygen & had me turn on my left side but did not work so then I turned on my right and then her heart rate went back up. She is better now and started up pitocin 30 mins after stopping it. Contractions are getting stronger and closer together. It is now 8:16 am. Doctor says baby will be here today!! :)

Oh fab news!!! Cant wait to hear your little one has been born!!

DF - i come on here twice a day to check for updates on you. Yup you most definitely have the most eagered waited baby on this forum. Hope your keeping well and i'm sure baby will be here in the next few days. Cant wait to hear xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww its so nice that people in here care as no one around me as asked how I am or anything! not like last time when all my fam where interested my mum hasnt asked me once through my pregnancy how I feel but dad has over the past few weeks. I am trying not to think how long it is as it has flown by. I will know more tomorrow if i am not in labour by then as I have been poohing away here all day and still have a pain down below and I am sure baby dropped down. But I dont want to get hopes up as tomorrow i bet nothing will have made progress.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Oh, ladies! It's been a while! I just put up my birth story! I was induced the 28th and he has been here since the 29th! <3


----------



## Kayley

Ooooh Majm I hope baby has arrived! :D

b23 with my daughter I had a big show and she arrived 3 and half hours later! You could be meeting baby sooner than you think!

My belly keeps going rock hard and I keep getting 'tightenings' not in much pain but I REALLLLYYY want baby to arrive!


----------



## Ginger1

Fab news majm...fingers crossed you're cuddling your baby by now!:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks everyone!! I feelbad I still have not had a chance to get on my laptop to update everyone!! I promise to try to today!!! :hugs:

AFM, Bryelle McKenna was born on 11/23/2010 @ 12:19 pm weighing 5 lbs. 14 oz. & 19 1/2 inches long!! :hugs: I had a very quick induction!! I will type up birth story later! :kiss: Love you all!! 

GL for everyone else waiting for their beautiful babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

majm1241 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I feelbad I still have not had a chance to get on my laptop to update everyone!! I promise to try to today!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Bryelle McKenna was born on 11/23/2010 @ 12:19 pm weighing 5 lbs. 14 oz. & 19 1/2 inches long!! :hugs: I had a very quick induction!! I will type up birth story later! :kiss: Love you all!!
> 
> GL for everyone else waiting for their beautiful babies!!! :hugs:

yay!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: im so excited!


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations April xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats! Am still here waiting. I have really bad trapped wind I think hence all this pain and loads of movement. Dont think baby will be budging on its on any more. Dreading hospital app tomorrow, hand up the fanny and all. 

My dam brother is still on about that christmas tree to my dad who has told him to forget abiout it, we offered him money for 5 years for it, every year coming up to xmas and all teh way through as he hasnt any room for it in parents and they do not want it as its massive. He refused said we could keep it, moved house and all and took rest his decs away including mine! now wants the tree again! ffs., I havnt the money for it now and he dosnt need it, he isnt getting anything for it he just wants it to ruin our xmas as he is spiteful. He even was texting my dad when he was here asking him to get it after he had grumped away when my dad said he wasnt earlier on. He wont have the nerve to come near me if he does I will insert the tree up his ass and he will have ruined xmas as I cant even afford a tree and he has several! (xmas freak has thousands worth of decs!). This is just a fake fecking tree ffs.


----------



## lolpants

Said it on facebook but I'll repeat here - Congrats Majm!!! She looks like a lil beauty - so tiny too :hugs:

I can't believe your Bro is still on about that tree DF - I'd tell him where too shove it! :grr:

Congrats Beachprincess - mad that he is almost a month old already!! I'll look out for your birth story :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## sparky32

majm1241 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I feelbad I still have not had a chance to get on my laptop to update everyone!! I promise to try to today!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Bryelle McKenna was born on 11/23/2010 @ 12:19 pm weighing 5 lbs. 14 oz. & 19 1/2 inches long!! :hugs: I had a very quick induction!! I will type up birth story later! :kiss: Love you all!!
> 
> GL for everyone else waiting for their beautiful babies!!! :hugs:

:happydance::happydance: Aw fabulous hun, huge congratulations xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel like the last one in here still lingering about and I am getting fed up with pain. I have a constant pain in my ass like trapped wind and if I get on my hands and knees to relive it I cant get up and walk again as the baby has to fall back down in to place. I cant pee right as I am busting and only dribbles are coining out because my bladder is being crushed and this is causing back pain. I have been in tears with it and really have had enough now and all that and I have SPD! I am so dam sore :( and its not even labour. Even the baby moving hurts me. And I have been for poohs so I am not constipated like I thought its just pressure all down there. I have no hope on a natural labour at all anyway I have my app later on to discuss whats happening.


----------



## Kayley

Congratulations Majm! :D

DF - good luck with your appointment later, don't worry you are not the last one! I'm still waiting to pop aswell. I have 6 days til d-day but really want baby to come now, i'm so uncomfy and itchy.


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats majm!

It's my due date today and still no signs whatsoever that she wants to come out.


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel like i missed the train with my due date 8 days ago! boohoo! 

I feel sick and dizzy thats probably just nerves about later on.


----------



## ShanandBoc

majm1241 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I feelbad I still have not had a chance to get on my laptop to update everyone!! I promise to try to today!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Bryelle McKenna was born on 11/23/2010 @ 12:19 pm weighing 5 lbs. 14 oz. & 19 1/2 inches long!! :hugs: I had a very quick induction!! I will type up birth story later! :kiss: Love you all!!
> 
> GL for everyone else waiting for their beautiful babies!!! :hugs:

Big congrats hunni :) xo

We should start a picture thread in baby club just for pics of our beautiful babies x


----------



## anna matronic

Chella gave birth to Eryn Wilcox at 9.23am and she weighed 8lbs 6oz :) She says it was all a bit quick. Full details later!

Congratulations Rach :wohoo:

Congratulations to April, well done love :hugs:

Labour :dust: to all especially DF and our most eagerly awaited baby :) x x x


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations Chella honey xxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats chilla! my go next apparently as i am in line after her but since most you skipped the cue lol 
But I will know today whats happening either way. I have a feeling i will be called in tomorrow for c section or just induction. Not to pleased about that, i know i want my baby but i just dont feel right about that. I feel sick with nerves! i think i will vomit today and have every reason to do so also. 

well my electric and gas bill didnt put me in to labour anyway. Even though its more than last one but we do use an electric blanket and gas alot. I have no spending money for xmas but hey I wont have debt.


----------



## b23

Congratulations on the new arrivals!!

What time is your appointment Dragonfly? 

I'm still very much here, my right hip is causing me quite a bit of pain today which isn't exactly helping the situation. I'm sick of PGP and crutches! I just want to walk!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Its less than an hour away! eeek!


----------



## Mei190

Finally managed to get on the pc! 

Just to let everyone know, I had my baby Nathaniel on the 21st November after a seriously long non-progressing labor. Was so knackered and tired so haven't been able to do a lot until now :) 

I spent 60 hours with contractions getting stronger but didn't get any further than 3.5 dialated so eventually was rushed to get my waters broken and an epidural as I was so tired from 60 hours with no sleep. Proper labor lasted 21 hours and I am suprised I am still awake even now :haha: Will try to pop over to the parenting thread when I get a chance and hope to see all you girlies there :thumbup:


----------



## Kayley

Congrats to all the new arrivals! Congrats Chella :D

DF - I'm looking forward to hearing the outcome of your appointment.


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats mel! 


I have till monday to go by myself or i am getting a perssary shoved up me and then induced. If persary dosnt work c section. But I dont want either I want natural and fast! not sitting about all day like last time away from my son and I know he will be looked after but he needs me to. I would worry! darren is good but so not used to him at night where as I am. And he fecking falls asleep on sofa! and i cant have that! I just hope i go before monday myself then no one has to shove anything up me. I bet my vag has that much of a prob with things it wont even let the baby out! 

2 weeks over due on monday! wtf! :( near into december ffs.


----------



## loulabump

huge congrats rach!! cant believe we both have our babies now...seems like 2 mins ago we were discussin our first mw apps! xxxx

:dance:


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Chella and Mei! :happydance:

Im not gonna be online very much over the next week as have MIL with us from Spain - so huge amounts of labour :dust: too all the sparklers still due to pop! Hopefully next time i ger on DF you will have had your baby!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

https://antiduckface.com/post/1670392349/um-the-orange-chick-on-the-left-is-her-mouth-on
whats wrong with her lips?


----------



## Kayley

Can nausea be a sign of labour?


----------



## Dragonfly

can be only I was like that two weeks ago and being sick then nothing. I seen some being sick in here before it came.


----------



## b23

Not sure if things are starting - for the last few hours I've had back pains (not just a general ache like usual) and I've had tightenings all over my bump (they do feel more painful than just the BH I've been having for ages). Scared to go to bed in case it stops lol!


----------



## Lenka

Hi everyone. 
DF I cant beleive your are still here hun....Well, hopefully tomorrow ;) Dont worry too much about the LO, sometimes you just need to let go and trust people, especially his dad...dont get stressed, you need strength for when new baby arrives

What are you going to do with BF for William when new LO arrives? Always wondered...

Well, I have no signs either...MW appointment on Monday and then if nothing happens they are going to do a sweep at 40+7 , then second one at 40+10 and then 42 weeks - induction:( So want my water birth this time ...
B23 - fingers x this is it for you!!!! xx


----------



## fairypop

Hello. Sorry so slow to update. Baby born 22.11.10 at 2.21 am. 9lb and half an oz. Labour started as hind eater broke overnight night before but no contractions till 8 that night when other water went pop. Birth story to follow. Just used tens machine. Blood loss high so had to stay in till yesterday. 

Hope any other overduers now with babies! Congrats to all xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats chella & mei!!!

faiirypop, congrats!!! Boy or girl?


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats fairypop! 


I am still here 9 days over due now. Had sex this morning, poor Darren was completely used though had no objections and had to be quick as its not possible with a toddler most of the time. Managed to keep him occupied with a washing basket lol I am walking about holding it in (not the baby the sperm TMI) I need it to work! was awake most of the night peeing and my bladder is being crushed so its really hard to pee it comes out in dribbles and feels like I will bust. Horrible. Theres no room left in me.
I really dont want to go for induction on monday I rather go before that by myself so I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## pinklizzy

Congrats Fairypop, Chella and Mei!
:dust::dust: Labour dust to you DF!


----------



## Dragonfly

lower back pain since sex but I am not getting no hopes up at all! getting angry at myself actually.


----------



## Kayley

Nausea is coming in waves here but no pains, getting the occasional tightening/braxton hick.

Not sleeping due to having an itchy belly, its worse at night and driving me crazy! I'm sooo tired.

I want baby to come now - am so ready.


----------



## rai

Quick post to let you know that I had my beautiful baby girl at 8:56 pm central time. She weighed 7lb 12 ounces and was 20.75 inches long. Her name is Araiya. Full story to follow.


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies!!! YAY 

Those still waiting, not long now girls till you hold your little ones.. DF, I reckon it's another lazy boy for you-when I went over I knew it was a boy again haha! I can almost swear that if I wasn't induced at 41 weeks I would have gone on and on and on like you are.. Hang in there hunni.. let us know what hospital says!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats rai! and lovely name to you choose. Never heard it but I like it. 

now whens it my go?


----------



## majm1241

Dragonfly said:


> congrats fairypop!
> 
> 
> I am still here 9 days over due now. Had sex this morning, poor Darren was completely used though had no objections and had to be quick as its not possible with a toddler most of the time. Managed to keep him occupied with a washing basket lol I am walking about holding it in (not the baby the sperm TMI) I need it to work! was awake most of the night peeing and my bladder is being crushed so its really hard to pee it comes out in dribbles and feels like I will bust. Horrible. Theres no room left in me.
> I really dont want to go for induction on monday I rather go before that by myself so I need all the luck I can get.




Kayley said:


> Nausea is coming in waves here but no pains, getting the occasional tightening/braxton hick.
> 
> Not sleeping due to having an itchy belly, its worse at night and driving me crazy! I'm sooo tired.
> 
> I want baby to come now - am so ready.

I really hope your babies come soon!!! :dust: :hugs:



rai said:


> Quick post to let you know that I had my beautiful baby girl at 8:56 pm central time. She weighed 7lb 12 ounces and was 20.75 inches long. Her name is Araiya. Full story to follow.

Congrats Love!!! What day was she born on??


----------



## b23

Looks like last nights hope was a false alarm as I expected! I was still having tightenings and back pain well into the night but this morning it's amounted to nothing. I've been for a short walk again this morning, as well as I can with crutches anyway, and have been bouncing on my birthing ball. Appointment with the midwife in the morning so if nothing has happened by then, I should get my date for induction. Still hoping for my water birth though! 

How are you Dragonfly?


----------



## rai

Majm, she was born nov 24. I messed up the time. It was 8:54 pm. I am so tired. Bout to breastfeed......again.


----------



## octoberbabe

mostly a reader....but thought I'd share a pic of my girl. here's Eleanor Jean Mckay born nov 21st at 7:20 am. 

40 hour labour start to finish, ending with a scary delivery with shoulder dystocia....they got her out in 3mins and had to resuscitate her, but she's perfectly healthy now!

congrats to everyone who has their sparklers...and good luck to those still waiting!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00028-20101122-1131.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sophie c

heres lainey....

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1154.snc4/149661_457043196197_509311197_6015498_3637362_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1139.snc4/148170_1565801877105_1597141738_1308986_355823_n.jpg
eleanor is beautiful!! btw


----------



## Lenka

Hi girls. Congrats on who had their babies!! Rai - congrats! I remember you from first trimester, as we had our bfps on the same day and stayed on team yellow....Enjoy your beautiful baby girl!! I am still here, nothing happening....i will be last of Nov Sparklers!

So...where do we alll gpo after we had our babies? I havent explored it yet..Is there a thread in parenting? 

BTW, I haven't seen DF since this morning...do you think this is it for her? :)


----------



## loulabump

Lenka said:


> Hi girls. Congrats on who had their babies!! Rai - congrats! I remember you from first trimester, as we had our bfps on the same day and stayed on team yellow....Enjoy your beautiful baby girl!! I am still here, nothing happening....i will be last of Nov Sparklers!
> 
> So...where do we alll gpo after we had our babies? I havent explored it yet..Is there a thread in parenting?
> 
> BTW, I haven't seen DF since this morning...do you think this is it for her? :)

yes we have a parenting thread, the link is on the first page of this thread...can't wait to see you and all the remaining sparklers over there:kiss:


----------



## Eskimobabys

octoberbabe said:


> mostly a reader....but thought I'd share a pic of my girl. here's Eleanor Jean Mckay born nov 21st at 7:20 am.
> 
> 40 hour labour start to finish, ending with a scary delivery with shoulder dystocia....they got her out in 3mins and had to resuscitate her, but she's perfectly healthy now!
> 
> congrats to everyone who has their sparklers...and good luck to those still waiting!

yikes! sorry momma Glad ur beautiful baby is ok!:hugs:


----------



## fairypop

Oops wasn't with it yesterday! Boy! Loki Zakk x thanks

Df, really hope things happen for u over the weekend xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

octoberbabe said:


> mostly a reader....but thought I'd share a pic of my girl. here's Eleanor Jean Mckay born nov 21st at 7:20 am.
> 
> 40 hour labour start to finish, ending with a scary delivery with shoulder dystocia....they got her out in 3mins and had to resuscitate her, but she's perfectly healthy now!
> 
> congrats to everyone who has their sparklers...and good luck to those still waiting!




sophie c said:


> heres lainey....
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1154.snc4/149661_457043196197_509311197_6015498_3637362_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1139.snc4/148170_1565801877105_1597141738_1308986_355823_n.jpg
> eleanor is beautiful!! btw

gorgeous... and I LOVE laineys dungerees! so cute x


----------



## Dragonfly

still here :( got flu coming. sore throat . my psychic mate predicted today but everyone else was wrong so this will be to.


----------



## fairypop

How annoying!!! Grrrr!!! Hope something happens really soon. xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I rather have baby with a sore throat here than full blown flu which could be coming and both darren and william has had chest cought to and i have asthma and dont need that in labour! I can look after baby when ill and breastfeed I done it with William but give birth! and its not like i can wait any longer as I will be 2 weeks over on monday! 

I have become really snappy and anti social now. Cant be arsed with visitors asking me where baby is, clearly its in my stomach are you bloody blind! 

See thats why I shouldn't talk to anyone lol


----------



## Kayley

oh no DF hope you don't get full blown flu right now! :(

my best friend predicted yesterday WRONG, I've had another friend predict today and OH's dad has predicted tomorrow. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have some braxton hicks but should they not be sore now? just as I am rushing about so thats probably it. no other signs I am on knicker watch here as usual. Actually hoping to see plug or some sort of clue!


----------



## b23

Just an update from me...

I've lost yet more of my plug, I didn't realise just how much there would be?! Other than that, no other signs.

I saw the midwife this morning as planned. I've been booked in for an induction this Sunday which will be my due date. I have to phone up midday to check that it is OK to go in etc. She offered me a sweep which I agreed to, but it turns out my cervix was still too far back so that didn't happen and I did find it painful. She also took some blood as she suspects I might have OC - my hands in particular are very sore and itchy. Not good! She couldn't quite work out which way baby was lying as she needed to move the doppler fairly high to hear him but she asked for a second opinion and they concluded he's 2/5ths palpable which is good progress, but he may well be slightly back to back. 

A mixed outcome really, but the end is in sight :hugs:

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## b23

Dragonfly said:


> I have some braxton hicks but should they not be sore now? just as I am rushing about so thats probably it. no other signs I am on knicker watch here as usual. Actually hoping to see plug or some sort of clue!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you still x


----------



## Dragonfly

how you get an induction so fast? I have to wait 2 weeks over due but then they really do leave you till last min even last time with swelling and high bp i went far over to. I feel gutted I am still in this thread. I am such a crabby bitch to.


----------



## b23

I saw consultants at 30 and 36 weeks, I was referred because of my pelvic girdle pain which is mainly effecting my hips and sacroilliac joints (have been on crutches since week 24 I think it was). They both agreed that it was reasonable for me to be induced at 40 weeks so I didn't have to go over. I last saw the midwife at almost 38 weeks but she didn't book it then as she said it was too soon so she made the phone call this morning. 

They are also going to phone me if they get a particularly quiet time in labour and delivery to ask me to go in.


----------



## b23

Oh, and you are definitely within your rights to be crabby! :hugs:


----------



## Ginger1

Still got my fingers crossed for you DF, and I keep checking this thread!!

:hugs:


----------



## loulabump

I keep checking the thread too just to see if your LO has made an appearance DF :hugs:

Just think of it this way, even if you go 2 weeks over they will induce you so you should have your baby by next week since your 10 days over already? xx


----------



## Dragonfly

b23 said:


> I saw consultants at 30 and 36 weeks, I was referred because of my pelvic girdle pain which is mainly effecting my hips and sacroilliac joints (have been on crutches since week 24 I think it was). They both agreed that it was reasonable for me to be induced at 40 weeks so I didn't have to go over. I last saw the midwife at almost 38 weeks but she didn't book it then as she said it was too soon so she made the phone call this morning.
> 
> They are also going to phone me if they get a particularly quiet time in labour and delivery to ask me to go in.

I am the same cant walk well but they didnt care. I even said that the other day and was near in tears to consultant. They dont seem to be sympathetic here at all you just have to wait no mater whats up. :cry: And 11 days is up for me tomorrow but they had no room to fit me in. I will have my baby on Monday or Tuesday at the latest. But I want to go myself before then I dont want induction again I really dont. If the pessary works which will take hours then I will be in for hours of labour strapped to a bed and most inductions end in c sections anyway and since i had one before they dont care either! I have to go through it. Yes I sound like a wimp but when I think back to the last one it makes me cry in fear as i really thought I was going to die. My other half thought so to and had to be taken away crying he was so upset.:cry: So I am scared. Come on mother nature give me a break! 

I have a can of curry I can eat is it worth it? :shrug: I have a sore throat to. :cry:


----------



## Bartness

sorry your feeling like crap DF, I hope you feel better soon. 

I also keep checking this thread looking for updates from you DF.

congrats to all the new sparklers!


----------



## b23

Dragonfly said:


> b23 said:
> 
> 
> I saw consultants at 30 and 36 weeks, I was referred because of my pelvic girdle pain which is mainly effecting my hips and sacroilliac joints (have been on crutches since week 24 I think it was). They both agreed that it was reasonable for me to be induced at 40 weeks so I didn't have to go over. I last saw the midwife at almost 38 weeks but she didn't book it then as she said it was too soon so she made the phone call this morning.
> 
> They are also going to phone me if they get a particularly quiet time in labour and delivery to ask me to go in.
> 
> I am the same cant walk well but they didnt care. I even said that the other day and was near in tears to consultant. They dont seem to be sympathetic here at all you just have to wait no mater whats up. :cry: And 11 days is up for me tomorrow but they had no room to fit me in. I will have my baby on Monday or Tuesday at the latest. But I want to go myself before then I dont want induction again I really dont. If the pessary works which will take hours then I will be in for hours of labour strapped to a bed and most inductions end in c sections anyway and since i had one before they dont care either! I have to go through it. Yes I sound like a wimp but when I think back to the last one it makes me cry in fear as i really thought I was going to die. My other half thought so to and had to be taken away crying he was so upset.:cry: So I am scared. Come on mother nature give me a break!
> 
> I have a can of curry I can eat is it worth it? :shrug: I have a sore throat to. :cry:Click to expand...

You don't sound like a wimp to me - you just live in the real world and have already given birth before so have expectations, there's nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Dragonfly

My bitch mum was here with dad. I really could have killed her! i hate how she talks down at me and looks at me like I am a piece of shit! 

As usual they ask what to get william for xmas, i say. they change their minds let me see then I agree thats fine then come out with something different because They think its more appropriate! why ask! same thing happens with presents all teh time theres no point on ever saying what you want you will never get it you will get what my mum wants. That was one thing they rowed about but I was happy enough with what the got him. 

Then mum telling me to shove cod liver oil down me and she complatly dismisses its dangerous as she done it with me. Face on her shaking her head treating me like I am stupid! wouldnt listen to docs like she knows better of course! ffs she smoked all through and drank in pregnancy with us! 
So I got pissed off hearing her dis everyt dam word I said !

and giess what still they dont know when my due daye was! asked me if i was over, YES! mum my due date was the day after your bday you made a big deal of it when you found out to! then says I said that wasnt the date?? I said no such thing . Again makming up things. 2 weeks agfo they didnt know either but where told if anyone remembers me ranting my dad didnt know my DD. Only to be told again! and argued with over it. Sick of their selective hearing! even when I talk to dad on the phone he diosnt listen! i ask him to repeat and he cant and lies the phone is breaking up yet agrees with what I say he just dosnt know what I say. 

Then my mum wants to take him out and they are getting a stroller and all! NO WAY! they will leave him somewhere even my OH wont have that. I dont trust my mum with him at all she is to nasty and would think of her first and realise she lost him somewhere or give off to him. I have said before when he was a few months old I didnt trust them taking him and they never asked again up till now. They asked what I was doing with him when giving birth and he is going to his other grans. So my mum looked like a slapped arse agaiun. What does she expect? he has never been in her house is wearily of her and my sister is so jealous and virulent she wont even be around him! This is why I am dreading giving birth I dont want my mum to have my son but my OH wont have that anyway.


----------



## LoisP

Had a sweep attempted today... but cervix is too high :cry:
random... just wanted to whinge! lol


----------



## lolpants

Hi Ladies 

Hope your all well - still have MIL here for another couple of days so will catch up beginning of next week!

Congrats too Rai and fairypop!! and OMG DF!! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello ladies. Just wanted to pop in here and say congratulations to all those who've had their November Sparklers and loads and loads of labour dust to those who are still waiting, especially anyone who is overdue and fed up. Sorry, I have no hope of reading all the posts since the last time I was here! Felt I needed to STEP AWAY FROM THE FORUM approaching my due date, as I was stressing myself out symptom spotting and scaring myself with the labour stories. Haven't had a chance to write my birth story yet but will post a link here when I do. All I can say is, you know when people say "you will know when you're in labour", well all I can say is "sometimes you *don't*". If your pains are regular then you are in labour. Mine started at 6 or 7 minutes apart and were very regular but not painful and didn't feel anything like I thought contractions would feel. So just be aware of that please to avoid a last minute dash like I had!

Life has changed beyond all recognition with a little one to look after. As I type he has just woken up with a loud fart and I think I need to get him changed and fed! Take care ladies and hope to see you over in the birth thread soon (haven't really been there myself yet, like I said life is a little busy nowadays!).

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrats hinky binky. 

Wish I had some symptoms :( I feel like such a failure. And I know its not monday yet but I give up hope on a natural labour. I am 11 days over due today.


----------



## Kayley

DF does anything go right in your life?


----------



## Dragonfly

just where my mother concerns NO. And thats a big part of my life she manages to tear apart, my happiness. Rest is just normal crap compared to her. 

would you believe she moaned about my christmas tree being the wrong setting for her liking on the lights! how it would do her head in. I must remember to put it oin fast twinkle when she comes cant go pleasing her. 
andyou think thats bad wait till you hear when I have the baby! but this time i am stronger and know whats its like to be without her a few months (bliss) so she will be told then she will feck off for a while,.


----------



## Kayley

If my mum was like that I would just tell her to mind her own business and not bother coming round if all she was going to do was moan and complain!

I don't like phoning my mum anymore because it always ends in her moaning at me, but when we get together we always have a nice time. 

Mothers eh


----------



## Dragonfly

she has been told several times to get out and stay out . Works for a bit then seen she demands dad is not allowed to help or visit me and dad has to be stuck in middle. cant even call my dad without her snapping and asking me what i want. Have to wait till dad calls back if he knows I called. She invited herself back in after the 4 months silence , just barged her way in to see my son who she also ignored and wouldnt even wave at when he waved at her at the door when she sulked in the car! ignored me sat with her back to me. thankfully only now she is talking! fail! big dam fail! bitchy remarks again, put downs. Even my dad says she dosnt know when to keep her gob shut with some of the stuff she has said to me. She sees nothing wrong in what she says or does its because she is my "mother" and she thinks its ok for her to go on like and that I am in the wrong all the time. Awful woman. nice to everyone else just not to me.


----------



## chella

majm1241 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I feelbad I still have not had a chance to get on my laptop to update everyone!! I promise to try to today!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, Bryelle McKenna was born on 11/23/2010 @ 12:19 pm weighing 5 lbs. 14 oz. & 19 1/2 inches long!! :hugs: I had a very quick induction!! I will type up birth story later! :kiss: Love you all!!
> 
> GL for everyone else waiting for their beautiful babies!!! :hugs:

lovely name hun,. congratulations a day before me too xx:hugs:



loulabump said:


> huge congrats rach!! cant believe we both have our babies now...seems like 2 mins ago we were discussin our first mw apps! xxxx
> 
> :dance:

I know and we get to hear about them as they grow up now together, its lovely when new friendships even thou may never meet arise through these little miracles xxx:hugs:



rai said:


> Majm, she was born nov 24. I messed up the time. It was 8:54 pm. I am so tired. Bout to breastfeed......again.

We had babies same day, ongratulations xx:hugs:



octoberbabe said:


> mostly a reader....but thought I'd share a pic of my girl. here's Eleanor Jean Mckay born nov 21st at 7:20 am.
> 
> 40 hour labour start to finish, ending with a scary delivery with shoulder dystocia....they got her out in 3mins and had to resuscitate her, but she's perfectly healthy now!
> 
> congrats to everyone who has their sparklers...and good luck to those still waiting!

Congratulations a lovely name for a little princess xx:hugs:



GossipGirly said:


> octoberbabe said:
> 
> 
> mostly a reader....but thought I'd share a pic of my girl. here's Eleanor Jean Mckay born nov 21st at 7:20 am.
> 
> 40 hour labour start to finish, ending with a scary delivery with shoulder dystocia....they got her out in 3mins and had to resuscitate her, but she's perfectly healthy now!
> 
> congrats to everyone who has their sparklers...and good luck to those still waiting!
> 
> Shes gorgeous xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophie c said:
> 
> 
> heres lainey....
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1154.snc4/149661_457043196197_509311197_6015498_3637362_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1139.snc4/148170_1565801877105_1597141738_1308986_355823_n.jpg
> eleanor is beautiful!! btwClick to expand...
> 
> gorgeous... and I LOVE laineys dungerees! so cute xClick to expand...

Gorgeous pics and luv the outfit xx


----------



## chella

Hey Girls,

Just a quickie as once settled i shall do a birth story' 

Eryn Willcox was born very quickly on 24th November at 09.23am weighing 8lbs 6oz very happy that she came naturally as was due to be induced that morning but was surprised how quick she came but after a little mad rush with the birth and afterwards she is home and happy and healthy :happydance:.
Came home yesterday evening and now just settling in.

Hows you df ? and congratulations to all the other sparklers born and gl to all the ones still waiting , thank u soph aka anna m for my updates and for all ur support girls through this fantastic journey as met few lovely ladies here xxx
 



Attached Files:







eryn when she was born few minutes old 24.11.2010.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 51


----------



## chella

another quickie can anyone send link for parenting thread plz xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations chella, Eryn is simply gorgeous! I am so pleased to hear she arrived safe and well x

The parenting thread is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/450749-november-sparklers-2010-mummys-daddys-thread.html

Congrats to all our other new Sparklers and good luck to all those still waiting waiting xxxx


----------



## chella

Cocobelle said:


> Huge congratulations chella, Eryn is simply gorgeous! I am so pleased to hear she arrived safe and well x
> 
> The parenting thread is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting/450749-november-sparklers-2010-mummys-daddys-thread.html
> 
> Congrats to all our other new Sparklers and good luck to all those still waiting waiting xxxx

Thank u , ill pop some more on soon, thank u for link hows u and lil one xxx:hugs:


----------



## Kerry.

Jacob Lucas was born 19th November at 22.34, weighing 10lb 5oz!


----------



## Kayley

Well done Chella, she is adorable! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats kerry! 

i have pressure in my ass? on and off. and it goes up my back anyone else have that? i think i had this before and not getting hopes up.


----------



## sophie c

congrats kerry and WOW what a weight!! xxx


----------



## sophie c

like i said before DF i had alot of pressure in my bum when labour started!....FX for you xxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

it comes and goes so it does. Like in waves and spread up back, really sore. But I thought you get pain in the bump? dont tell me this baby wants out my ass as well like William! he had to come out the sun roof in the end as he wouldst exit properly.


----------



## Happyhayley

well its taken me forever to get back on here but here I am.

Henry James Young was born on November 16th at 9:05pm by scheduled c-section. He weighed 8lbs 6oz and was wonderful.

He had trouble at first breathing on his own and was kept in the nursery for a few days. As a result we stayed in hospital a day longer then I had expected but we have been home now for about a week and he is eating more and more and we just love him. 

Congrats on all the other babies that have been born and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## Dragonfly

good to hear from your hayley was wondering about you. x


----------



## Kerry.

sophie c said:


> congrats kerry and WOW what a weight!! xxx

Tell me about it! I knew he was going to be big but blimey! The midwife who delivered him was getting people to come into the labour room to have a look - they couldn't believe the size of him!


----------



## Dragonfly

This pain is getting worse but coming and going. I dont like it. I am farting again but I think its squeezing out wind? I dont know but my hips feel like they are going to blow apart and right in thr middle under bump above vag is like someone shoving a fist up me! you know where love handles are? up there from bottom is like pressure pain when this pressure comes on. I dont know what a contraction feels like! I remember it from william but you know the story there i was induced and had pain relief in me though he hurt me arse to. I dont know if this is the same. 

I bet I fart some more and be here tomorrow disappointed!


----------



## Lenka

Happyhayley said:


> well its taken me forever to get back on here but here I am.
> 
> Henry James Young was born on November 16th at 9:05pm by scheduled c-section. He weighed 8lbs 6oz and was wonderful.
> 
> He had trouble at first breathing on his own and was kept in the nursery for a few days. As a result we stayed in hospital a day longer then I had expected but we have been home now for about a week and he is eating more and more and we just love him.
> 
> Congrats on all the other babies that have been born and good luck to those still waiting.

Congratulations Hayley! Glad everything is good and you are home..enjoy it now xx


----------



## Lenka

Dragonfly said:


> This pain is getting worse but coming and going. I dont like it. I am farting again but I think its squeezing out wind? I dont know but my hips feel like they are going to blow apart and right in thr middle under bump above vag is like someone shoving a fist up me! you know where love handles are? up there from bottom is like pressure pain when this pressure comes on. I dont know what a contraction feels like! I remember it from william but you know the story there i was induced and had pain relief in me though he hurt me arse to. I dont know if this is the same.
> 
> I bet I fart some more and be here tomorrow disappointed!

Well, this might be it DF..this is what contractions feel like for some women. ..hopefully you ll have some news for us

I will def be the last of nov sparklers now...will go overdue without a doubt: ) can't sleep, its only 4 in the morning....
Anyone else left? X


----------



## Kayley

I'm still here too! 

I have been awake since 4.30am with severe itchiness, I rang midwife last Saturday complaining about it and she told me it was just stretch marks and I should try calamine lotion - I have done this for a week now and the itch has become worse! Like somebody sticking pins in me. I can't have anything touch it! :( It has now spread to my wrists aswell. Going to call midwife back later, this cannot be normal!?


----------



## Betheney

Dragonfly said:


> This pain is getting worse but coming and going. I dont like it. I am farting again but I think its squeezing out wind? I dont know but my hips feel like they are going to blow apart and right in thr middle under bump above vag is like someone shoving a fist up me! you know where love handles are? up there from bottom is like pressure pain when this pressure comes on. I dont know what a contraction feels like! I remember it from william but you know the story there i was induced and had pain relief in me though he hurt me arse to. I dont know if this is the same.
> 
> I bet I fart some more and be here tomorrow disappointed!

Hey Df

I been stalling the thread to see how your going, this is what my contractions felt like, not in bump, not in back, all under bump but above vag, TERRIBLE! I really hope this is it for you.

Love


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance: just seen on facebook that DF had a little boy :happydance: huge congrats honey!!!

Also congratulations Hayley and Kerry on your little bundles :)


----------



## Bambi1985

Cocobelle said:


> :happydance: just seen on facebook that DF had a little boy :happydance: huge congrats honey!!!
> 
> Also congratulations Hayley and Kerry on your little bundles :)

Yay Congrats DF! :happydance:

I'm still here too :( So bored and fed up waiting for her to arrive, fingers crossed my sweep on Tuesday does the job.


----------



## sophie c

Arghhhh congrats df!!!! Xxx


----------



## Lenka

Yey, congrats DF! 
Kerry, have you had your little one yet? 
Bambi, fingers crossed your sweep will work. .. I am not due a sweep till a week on Tuesday. .. due on Monday. .


----------



## lolpants

:happydance::happydance: woo hoo!! congrats DF!! And you avoided induction!! :thumbup:

Lol xx


----------



## Betheney

HOORAY DF!!!!! can't wait to hear about the labour and hope it was everything you wanted!!


----------



## LoisP

Congratulations df! :yipee:

i'm still here, still pregnant. 1st sweep failed, next one booked in for next friday so i'll be 41+1 :( x


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats DF!


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay! :happydance: Congratulations DF! Can't wait to read your birth story and see pics of your little man!


----------



## b23

I'm a mummy and managed to avoid induction!!!!!!!!! 

Ollie arrived with the help of ventouse yesterday morning (November 27th, 1 day early) at 6:22am. He weighed 6lb 14oz and is doing brilliantly :)

I posted that an attempt at a sweep Friday morning was unsuccessful as MW said my cervix was too high and far back so I left feeling pretty pessimistic, but glad an induction had been booked for his due date. However, 11pm Friday night I was walking from the bedroom to the bathroom when my waters broke unexpectedly! Went to the local maternity unit for them to verify it was my waters about an hour later (mild contractions started at 11:30pm). There was some slight pinkish/red discharge fluid so I called the hospital who said to go in to be checked. To my absolute astonishment, it turned out I had got to 10cm dilated totally at home with just a TENS machine (not even anywhere near full power either). I continued to contract whilst they allocated a delivery room for me and felt the urge to push - I'm quite sure the midwife thought I was being a drama queen! She examined me (didn't even have time to change into my nightie lol) and couldn't believe it. When she told me, I thought I was going to pass out! I knew that meant there wouldn't be time to get in the water and a serious lack of pain relief, I have never felt so petrified in my life! Pushing was difficult due to my PGP and Ollie was at a slightly awkward angle, hence the need for the ventouse, but I'm told I did very well as there ended up being 3 midwives, a consultant and my husband in the room. Before I knew it, my beautiful baby boy was placed on my tummy. OH couldn't cut the cord as it was too short, but he didn't care as we both just cried with joy. All in all, the birth was under 7.5 hours (first baby!) and I managed the whole thing with just a TENS machine and some gas and air. I had to have some stitches but other than that, all is good :) My photos are still on my phone but I'll add them and a full birth story soon.

I haven't had time to read through the pages from the last couple of days, but congratulations to any other mini sparklers that have arrived!


----------



## Bambi1985

Congrats b23!


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulatons b23! and welcome to the world baby Ollie x


----------



## Kayley

Congratulations DF and B23 and anyone else who I have forgotten to mention.

So is it just me suffering from REAL BAD jealousy now? When is MY baby going to arrive?


----------



## Lenka

Congratulations b23! You ve done so well! Welcome to the world Ollie.
I am, bambi and kayley still waiting (sorry if forgot anyone else) :) x


----------



## Lenka

Congratulations b23! You ve done so well! Welcome to the world Ollie.
I am, bambi and kayley still waiting (sorry if forgot anyone else) :) x


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to DF and b23!!


----------



## chella

Congratulations to df and b23 xxx



Kerry. said:


> Jacob Lucas was born 19th November at 22.34, weighing 10lb 5oz!

Congratulations lovely weight xx



Happyhayley said:


> well its taken me forever to get back on here but here I am.
> 
> Henry James Young was born on November 16th at 9:05pm by scheduled c-section. He weighed 8lbs 6oz and was wonderful.
> 
> He had trouble at first breathing on his own and was kept in the nursery for a few days. As a result we stayed in hospital a day longer then I had expected but we have been home now for about a week and he is eating more and more and we just love him.
> 
> Congrats on all the other babies that have been born and good luck to those still waiting.

Congratulations and glad it all went ok xx


----------



## fairypop

Great news DF, hope it all went well x


----------



## weezyweu

congrats DF. Glad your Lo finally here.


----------



## anna matronic

Congrats to the new sparklers :)

:dust: to you still waiting xx


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats DF and b23!!:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats everyone! GL to those who are stilling waiting. I have not had a chance to properly go back and read since my last post but I promise to do so ASAP! I am on my iphone now and BFing so I cannot. :( Promise to get to it soon! Sorry for those waiting for the title update. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## lolpants

congrats b23!!and well done on coping so well!!

Congrats to you too Hayley - glad too hear everything went to plan :hugs:

Labour :dust: for the last few sparklers!

Lol xx


----------



## LoisP

i'm in labour. only 2cm after 15 hours of contractions 3 minutes apart lasting a minute. still at home hoping things speed up, im exhausted


----------



## loulabump

oo yay gl lois! my labour was similar hun, took 27 hours for me to dilate to 4cm from having my first contraction...hope things speed up for you soon!! x


----------



## Kayley

Good luck Lois! At least you know things are happening. xx


----------



## Bambi1985

Good Luck Lois!


----------



## hinkybinky

Oooh, good luck LoisP! And lots of labour dust to our November Sparklers who are still waiting xxx

So pleased for you DF, can't wait to hear how it all went and hear what you hve named your blue bundle!

Congrats to Hayley (we nearly had a Henry!), b23 and Kerry, and anyone else I've forgotten (sorry, sleep deprivation :wacko:)

AFM just popped back to post the link to my birth story: Stanley Glenn's birth story


----------



## Dragonfly

I should be having mu induction not but instead I am home with my son after natural labour! ok had a spinal as this one got stuck to and was a bad experience but he is worth it. But hard to breastfeed as he was full of the drugs to. I dont know what they gave me it all happened so fast and I was in pure agony! I was in here saying it was wind hours before lol no c sections forceps used but he is fine. 

So Alexander St.John Smith (sinjin its said) born 28th nov 5.07am! like 5 hours of labour but felt like 2 mins as i was rushed right down to labour ward,.And he was 8lbs! hardly under weight like machine was saying last weelk. 

will find parenting thread and post pics i only have phone pics as my cam was to big to take,.


----------



## loulabump

so happy for you df glad you managed to go into labour on your own :hugs:


----------



## Bartness

congrats DF! and good luck you those of you in labor!


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats to anyone else who has had their babies since I was on here last, and good luck to those last few still waiting :cool:

Just catching up after a manic couple of days...Harry has definitely had a growth spurt yesterday and saturday, I seemed to do nothing but feed him!! He's back to his normal 3 hours between feeds now, thank god!:happydance:


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats DF. Love name.


----------



## Bambi1985

Just had my sweep, mw was able to do it but said as I wasn't dilated or effaced at all she didn't think it would do much :( Induction booked for Saturday.


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck Bambi! As well as for all you other pregnant ladies!


----------



## weezyweu

Good luck Bambi, at least you know this time next week you'll have your Lo.


----------



## Dragonfly

good luck bambi i went 12 days over so theres time to still go,.


----------



## loulabump

Keeping my FX'd that you go into labour before Saturday Bambi xxx


----------



## Kayley

I want my baby!


----------



## sparky32

Aw DF you had your baby, huge huge congratulations!! Will have to go back and read it properly, is your birth story up yet? Gutted i missed it the snow has been crazy here so i didnt have much chance to come on the internet. Anyway hope your both well and your getting lots of cozies. Take care xxx


----------



## lolpants

GL Bambi!

:hugs: Kayley

Great too see your new ticker Sparky :thumbup: :dust: stick lil bean!! :hugs:

Lol xx


----------



## Kayley

Well I guess baby is no longer going to be a November Sparkler :(


----------



## Bartness

Kayley, you'll always be a sparkler, even though LO will be born in December. Im hoping your LO comes soon!


----------



## Ginger1

Good luck Kayley and Bambi! :flower:

Really happy today because we had our first HV visit and Harry has put on 6oz since birth :happydance: So glad that the breastfeeding is paying off!


----------



## Lenka

Kayley said:


> Well I guess baby is no longer going to be a November Sparkler :(

The same here, stil waiting....not patienty...


----------



## Dragonfly

how many left? i went 12 days over horrible!


----------



## Lenka

No idea how many: ( I think emma, Kayley and me.... hope the babs Doesn't come tonight or tom, weather is horrid and my friend can't get over to look after my other 2... ha ha, its getting so funny now: )


----------



## Kayley

Yeah I'm still here waiting! Mind you it would be sods law baby coming today as the roads are a mess. THe snow is pretty deep here and I bet the birthing centre will be closed. Also I am home alone.


----------



## Bambi1985

I'm still here. Everyone keeps saying to me that she'll come today because of the snow too.


----------



## Lenka

The same here, still waiting: ( but nothing and baby not coming I don't think: ) hurry hurry upb...


----------



## majm1241

Finally was able to get online in a week and update. Congrats to all of those who have had their babies. GL to those of you still waiting on your babies! :hugs: Remember, Once a sparkler, Always a Sparkler! :thumbup:


----------



## octoberbabe

Here's the details for my sparkler....




octoberbabe said:


> mostly a reader....but thought I'd share a pic of my girl. here's Eleanor Jean Mckay born nov 21st at 7:20 am.
> 
> 40 hour labour start to finish, ending with a scary delivery with shoulder dystocia....they got her out in 3mins and had to resuscitate her, but she's perfectly healthy now!
> 
> congrats to everyone who has their sparklers...and good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## octoberbabe

I got missed somehow....just reposted my details! Thanks.



majm1241 said:


> Finally was able to get online in a week and update. Congrats to all of those who have had their babies. GL to those of you still waiting on your babies! :hugs: Remember, Once a sparkler, Always a Sparkler! :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

I'm sorry!! I mean't to quote you and ask when your due date was so I can update? I can't seem to find you! :hugs:


----------



## octoberbabe

November 10 -octoberbabe




majm1241 said:


> I'm sorry!! I mean't to quote you and ask when your due date was so I can update? I can't seem to find you! :hugs:


----------



## Kayley

Things may be happening - I think I lost my waters this morning (they were all bloody!) getting pains too but not too bad yet


----------



## Bambi1985

Hope this is it for you Kayley!


----------



## x_Nov30_x

Just want to update you all, had my baby boy on 25th November at 9:47am he weighed 7lb 2oz and we have named him William :D


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck Kayley!!!

Don't forget to join us all over in the Sparklers parenting thread once your little one is here x


----------



## loulabump

x_Nov30_x said:


> Just want to update you all, had my baby boy on 25th November at 9:47am he weighed 7lb 2oz and we have named him William :D

:baby: congratulations!!! :baby:


----------



## Lenka

Kayley said:


> Things may be happening - I think I lost my waters this morning (they were all bloody!) getting pains too but not too bad yet

Yey, good luck Kayley xxx 
I am still lady in waiting here. ..


----------



## Bambi1985

Been having tightenings for a couple of hours last night and again this morning. Not that painful so think they might just be BH, not sure. Going in for my induction later today so hoping things move quite quickly!


----------



## Lenka

Bambi1985 said:


> Been having tightenings for a couple of hours last night and again this morning. Not that painful so think they might just be BH, not sure. Going in for my induction later today so hoping things move quite quickly!

Good luck bambi, hopefully You will have your baby by tomorrow xx do you know if its a.girl or boy? My bump is yellow, I was kind of hoping.to predict what I am having by ratio of.November sparklers born: ) but now look it can go eithet way. :) 37/37 :) x


----------



## loulabump

Good luck Bambi, I hope you have your baby soon!


----------



## Bambi1985

Lenka said:


> Good luck bambi, hopefully You will have your baby by tomorrow xx do you know if its a.girl or boy? My bump is yellow, I was kind of hoping.to predict what I am having by ratio of.November sparklers born: ) but now look it can go eithet way. :) 37/37 :) x

I'm having a girl so to keep things even you should have a blue bump!


----------



## ruthyni

Well done to all the november sparklers and good luck to anyone still awaiting their big arrival.

I ahad a baby boy on 24th Nov at 2.50am weighing 8lb 6oz, we have called him Alfie and he is adorable!

xx


----------



## SilasLove

Is it really going to stay even? That would be neat if it did.


----------



## Lenka

Congratulations ruthyni xxx
We have 38/38 now, havent we??? I will tip the balance one way or the other :)

Hope everything going well for bambi xx


----------



## Dragonfly

just popping in also to show off Alex and wish you all soon labours which it will be soon. 
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5233930107_88153b8d62.jpg
My son Alexander by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5233926045_9bfcf1a5b9.jpg
Alexander by Anneka Temmink, on Flickr


----------



## Chatterbox84

hellooo

please update that my little boy Aaron (due 17.11.2010) was born 13.11.2010 @ 6.37pm weighing 5lb 15oz

thank you :)

xx


----------



## weezyweu

My three little angels
 



Attached Files:







4EBC6D8408.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## majm1241

Congrats everyone! :hugs:

Here is another Baby Girl Sparkler! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/470981-hey.html


----------



## LoisP

*Baby Boy Shaun, was born 30th November at 2.45pm, weighing 7lbs 5 oz *


----------



## Lenka

Aw, congratulations.xx he is gorgeous.....xx


----------



## lolpants

Congrats Lois - what a gorgeous lil boy xx


----------



## Bartness

congrats, Shaun is a cutie!


----------



## Dragonfly

Whos still waiting?


----------



## Lenka

Heh, I am.....sweep tomorrow :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I reeally feel for you being over twice myself by near 2 weeks. Any corpses to hide yet? lol


----------



## Bambi1985

Chloe Jessica born 5/12/10 @ 7:32pm, 8lb 2oz
 



Attached Files:







Chloe.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations Bambi!!!!


----------



## Lenka

Bambi1985 said:


> Chloe Jessica born 5/12/10 @ 7:32pm, 8lb 2oz

Awww, congratulations, she is so gorgeous. Hope everything went well: )
I think we are even now??? 

Having my sweep this afternoon, eeek...

DF - I knew I was going to be the lst one: ) this is my third, had to be induced with my first, went 7 days overdue with second....and will see how long will this yellow bump last: ) 
At the end of patience now...everything is hurting, can't sleep, walk, sit....cannot do anything. 
Glad for everyone though who had their babies xxx


----------



## Bartness

Congrats Bambi!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont think babies are late, thats just the docs date and they are never right. I think if you left it past what they wanted you will go on your own :) I know i would have hone with william as i was starting when I got to hospital for induction and with Alex 12 days over I went myself after refusing induction so early. Frustrating seeing everyone with their babies and yours still in there! i must say. 11 days over with william though he was born next day so i bet 12 days with each over.


----------



## SilasLove

When is the LATEST that all the Sparklers will have arrived?


----------



## Lenka

DF - you are probably right, I think I was induced too eary with my son. And trying to put this one off as lng as poss.

Silaslove - I was due on 30 th, latest induction any nhs allow is 40 + 14, so I d say mext Tuesday is the last day.
I am still here, 8 days late


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations everyone!!! :hugs:


Here is another link to another Sparkler Baby Boy born.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/482079-had-my-son.html


----------



## majm1241

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/473704-very-close-call.html


----------



## Bambi1985

Any news Lenka?


----------



## Lenka

Bambi1985 said:


> Any news Lenka?

Nope: ((( had a sweep yesterday - nothing: ( looks like no water birth for me and induction on Monday.....how are you and your gorgeous bby? X


----------



## rai

Lenka said:


> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Lenka?
> 
> Nope: ((( had a sweep yesterday - nothing: ( looks like no water birth for me and induction on Monday.....how are you and your gorgeous bby? XClick to expand...

 There's still tomorrow! Think positive.. Come on baby. Get here before monday!!


----------



## rai

Uggh. I need to change my siggy.


----------



## SilasLove

Keep the little chicken though Rai! I like it lol.


----------



## Lenka

rai said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bambi1985 said:
> 
> 
> Any news Lenka?
> 
> Nope: ((( had a sweep yesterday - nothing: ( looks like no water birth for me and induction on Monday.....how are you and your gorgeous bby? XClick to expand...
> 
> There's still tomorrow! Think positive.. Come on baby. Get here before monday!!Click to expand...

:) yep, always tomorrow and hope never dies! Will do some walking tomorrow: )) thank yoy rai xxz


----------



## ShanandBoc

Are all the sparklers here yet


----------



## ShanandBoc

oh i just read the above post lol how many more are there


----------



## Lenka

ShanandBoc said:


> oh i just read the above post lol how many more are there

Knowing my luck, only Me: ) 
Last chance for a baby today: ) will join u in parenting on Tuesday me thinks x


----------



## ShanandBoc

All the best Lenka xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck Lenka!

Don't rule out your waterbirth just yet, my hospital allowed me to have one if I only needed one lot of gel to start me off. (I didn't manage to get in it though as Georgie's heart beat really dropped so I was rushed off for a section).

Good luck and see you in parenting x


----------



## Kayley

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havn't been in recently just to let you know my yellow bump turned PINK :D Baby Megan was born 3.12.2010 at 7.44pm after a VERY traumatic birth (she was born floppy) :( we had to stay in hospital for 5 days as Megan was on antibiotics


----------



## ShanandBoc

Congrats Kayley...welcome baby Megan :D


----------



## Blakes Mummy

Blake, good name!


----------



## Cocobelle

Kayley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I havn't been in recently just to let you know my yellow bump turned PINK :D Baby Megan was born 3.12.2010 at 7.44pm after a VERY traumatic birth (she was born floppy) :( we had to stay in hospital for 5 days as Megan was on antibiotics

Wow Kayley, that sounds very scary, I am so pleased all is well now :hug: Huge congratulations xx


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats kayley glad she is healthy xx


----------



## Lenka

hey girls!!! I Can proudly announce the birth of last November Sparkler. My yellow bump turned Pink and my baby Adele was born on 13th December at 6:46 pm after 3.5 hrs labour and only gas and air as pain relief. She was 8'11" :) Will write a birth story later and going to join you all in parenting now:)


----------



## GossipGirly

Congratals x


----------



## ShanandBoc

wow congrats Lenka x

Congrats ladies we made itx

Spare a thought too for November sparklers that lost their babies. xxx


----------



## amiemoses

Ok so I'm way late, but I was due Nov.22nd. I gave birth to Aayla 5 weeks early on Oct. 20th 2010 she weighted 4lb 10oz and is a wonderful little girl. I love her so much!


----------



## Cocobelle

Congrats Aimie, and pop over and join us in parenting x

Shall I turn off the lights and lock up in here now? :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Yep time to close it i think!!! :( Kind of makes me sad!!!

P.s - Congrats Amie :D


----------



## you&me

Maybe we should all plan to have another baby at the same time so we can start up again!!! :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

^hahaha yesss November sparklers take 2!! xo


----------



## you&me

Can we try for a different month though? :haha:

Maybe spring or summer?...we have all of our birthdays over autumn/winter.
Me: Oct 8th
Amber: Oct 29th
Chloe (DH's daughter): November 16th
Reagan: Dec 25th
Hubby: Jan 5th
Alix (DH's Daughter) Jan 26th

An expensive few months!! :dohh:


----------



## Kayley

God Megan has put me off for the time being! Miss being pregnant already though :(


----------



## Cocobelle

It is kind of sad that this part of our journey has come to an end, next month last year was when my little Georgie was conceived. I may go back and find that old 1st tri thread and reminisce ...........

In our family we have a good mix of early summer (Hubby late May and Ash early June) and me and Georgie (mid September/early November) so April or August would be good for me, lol.


----------



## you&me

Oooohhhh Jo...does that mean you ARE going to have another? :haha:

April is a nice month to have a baby!!! SO that would mean conceiving in july? is that right?


----------



## Cocobelle

Dani, I never thought I would say this, but ..................... you never know :haha:

Actually we have been talking about it as I have loved every bit of being pregnant/having Georgie even though it did all go a bit hairy at the end with a section under GA! And Georgie has such lovely stuff, it would be a shame not to use it again :wink:

Time is ticking for me (will be 40 this year) but I still don't think I will be quite ready come this July, lol, and even if we were, I would have to sort out my very effective contraception (AKA Georgie) who scuppers any chance of hubby and I indulging in marital relations :rofl:

Have you had a think about when you would like to try?


----------



## you&me

This year!! :haha:

I too never thought I would want another, but I think now I know I can carry a baby to full term it has removed so much of the fear for me.

Because I had a section I need healing time, Doctor said 6 months is safe for me and a baby...but I want a little longer, would like to lose some weight first, so my pill works out the packet end the 1st July, so I think that will be it.

If I hadn't had a section, we would probably be NTNP right now :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck to you ladies! I am definitely not having another but I will definitely be a listening ear for you ladies! 

2 pregnancies back-to-back was enough for me. I am scared away from having children for years to come. I have thought about maybe another when I am in my 30s, but that is some time away (only 21 now) so I'll figure it out when I get there. Until then, no thanks lol.


----------



## makeithappen

think i will be waiting quite a few years before we'll be ttc again. i completely adored being pregnant and miss it soooooooo much but the horrendous delivery and her having colic have put me off at the minute........maybe when the memories fade..........when grace is about 12 :rofl: 

think i'll just enjoy these years with our little princess :cloud9: i take my hat off to anyone who has their babies close together. i struggle getting organised with one :haha:


----------



## Cocobelle

Ooooh Dani, how exciting, I think I would need a bit more breathing time, lol.

Kala, I had my first when I was very young (18) and then Georgie 20years later, now I am not saying leave that much of a gap, lol, but it is great being a bit older as I have more time and patience than I did first time round, and a little more spare cash which always helps. Plus you will have 2 very willing older siblings for baby sitting duties :haha:

Makeithappen, you enjoy your little Grace, she is a cutie x


----------



## anna matronic

Someone find me a decent man and I'm on the TTC train with ya :haha:

I bloody loved being pregnant :D Although the last 8 weeks were hell after PPROM. I'd do it again in a flash :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

I didnt love pregnancy, i loved her movements and feeling her grow, the ultrasounds, all the fun stuff but hated the carpal tunnel, heartburn, backache, sore legs, insomnia and MS.

DH would be happy if i got pregnant now, he loves being a dad so much. I wanna give it some time, enjoy Elleah and give myself a chance to recover from the labour from hell!


----------



## Cocobelle

Sophie, you will find the perfect man for you and Evan, I just know it!

I will go straight for an elective section next time, I have to or my hubby has told me he will not urn up :rofl:


----------



## forgodssake

Jo, I'm like you in that I had my first at 18. Then I had DD2 at 27 and finally Leo just before I turned 36. 

OH wanted 2 (Leo is his first) and Leo was our "compromise" as I though I was done but I soon came round to the idea of two and we were going to TTC after the wedding this December. 

However, after the drama of the PPH it's not worth the risk of having another - I may not be as lucky next time. Although I know logically it's for the best it makes me very sad :(

Jo xx


----------



## Cocobelle

I must admit Jo, what you have been through would be enough to scare anyone :hugs:

We said that after all that we went through with Ash, we would be just so grateful to have one completely healthy child that we would not push our luck again after Georgie, but now he is here, we feel that being in effect an only child (with older parents and a much older disabled sibling) will be a lot for him to bare one day. 

Unfortunately, we still have a 1-2 year wait before we can be sure that Autism has not struck again this time (which would really break my heart) but we are feeling positive so far :)


----------



## forgodssake

:hug: Jo and thankyou xx it must be so much harder for you to make that decision xx


----------



## Cocobelle

I just try and take each day as it comes and enjoy my little Georgie for the scrumptious little bundle that he is!

We are a right old pair :)

(less of the old I should add, lol)


----------



## forgodssake

You are right :)

Even though I said no more after the girls I am very conscious that Leo really is my last and try to drink in every little moment - or maybe that's my age too - lol xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Age has a lot to do with it as I am the same :haha:

x


----------



## Lydiarose

How time flys! :( xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Not getting Broody are u Lydia Rose?? :lol:


----------



## Kayley

I WISH this thread was still active! :( lol. My pregnancy went way too fast


----------



## happigail

Shannnnnn!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Oooooo thanks......hopefully this will get some girls onto the new thread! Ive read through some old threads from when i was pregnant in the past and i got all emotional.

Heres the link for the reunion thread if anyone is interested? Xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...arklers-2010-still-around-5.html#post28714487


----------

